# The 2017 MOTYC Thread



## Platt

2016 MOTYC Thread
2015 MOTYC Thread
2014 MOTYC Thread
2013 MOTYC Thread
2012 MOTYC Thread
2011 MOTYC Thread
2010 MOTYC Thread
2009 MOTYC Thread
2008 MOTYC Thread


Puro:
Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 8 ||
HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
*KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 22 ||*
*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 25 ||*
*Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 39 ||*
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 53 ||*
Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 11 ||*
*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 18 ||*
*Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 15 ||*
The Big Guns vs. NEXTREAM (AJPW Excite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 3 ||
The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
*Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 18 ||*
SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 16 ||*
Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 5 ||
Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 5 ||
Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Spring Navigation - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
Kairi Hojo vs. Konami (Stardom Grows Up Stars - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
Josh Barnett vs. Shinichi Suzukawa (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 45 ||*
Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 4 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 5 ||
*Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 15 ||*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 4 ||
Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 8 ||
Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
*Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 8 ||
ACH vs. Tiger Mask (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 2 ||
Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 4 ||
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
*KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 2nd Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 || 
Minoru Suzuki vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome) || YES = 1 ||
Taguchi Japan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
*KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 18 ||*
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Navigation with Breeze - Day 9) || YES = 2 || 
Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
Naruki Dog vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 19) || YES = 1 ||
Strong BJ vs. Okami (BJW 11/06) || YES = 1 ||
Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 || 
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jake Lee (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 4 ||
*Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
*Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 20 ||*
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 22 ||*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Suwama vs. Kohei Sato & Shingo Takagi (Fortune Dream 4) || YES = 1 ||
Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW Kizuna Road - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom Galaxy Stars) || YES = 3 ||
Strong BJ vs. Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino (BJW Road to Ryogokutan - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
*Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
*Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody Rhodes (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
The Young Bucks vs. RPG Vice (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
*Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
The Jimmyz vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 || 
Strong BJ vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (BJW Ryogokutan) || YES = 3 ||
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Suwama (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 3 || 
YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 14 ||*
*Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27.- Day 1) || YES = 31 ||*
Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
EVIL vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
*Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
*Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 14 ||*
Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
EVIL vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 15 ||*
YOSHI-HASHI vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
*Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 10 ||*
VerserK vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 || 
Over Generation vs. DoiYoshi (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
Juice Robinson vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 7 ||
Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
SANADA vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
EVIL vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 15 ||*
*Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 14 ||*
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brian Cage (NOAH Summer Navigation - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 5 || 
Kenny Omega vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 2 || 
Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 3 ||
*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 14 ||*
Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
Juice Robinson vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 || 
EVIL vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 7 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 1 || 
Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
 SANADA vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 2 ||
Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 7 ||
*EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 13 ||*
Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 6 ||
 Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 9 || 
EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 14 ||*
Over Generation vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
MaxiMuM vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
 Tribe Vanguard vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 12 ||*
Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 2 ||
*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 19 ||*
Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 24 || *
Team Jungle vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom Midsummer Champions) || YES = 1 || 
Mayu Iwatani vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Midsummer Champions) || YES = 1 ||
The Young Bucks vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 4 ||
War Machine vs. Bullet Club (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 2 || 
*Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 24 ||*
Gota Ihashi vs. Dai Suzuki, Gorgeous Matsuno, Lingerie Muto, Mad Paulie & Rocky Kawamura (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
Kaz Hayashi & Keisuke Ishii vs. MAO & Mike Bailey vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Soma Takao vs. Yankee Two Kenju (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 || 
Daisuke Sasaki vs. Akito (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
Kazusada Higuchi & Shigehiro Irie vs. HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
Hana Kimura vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Io Shirai vs. Toni Storm (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Eddie Edwards (NOAH Summer Navigation Vol. 2 - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
 Taichi vs. Yuma Aoyagi (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 || 
Jun Akiyama, Koji Iwamoto, Minoru Tanaka & Takao Omori vs. Joe Doering, Kotaro Suzuki & The Big Guns (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 5 || 
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 7 ||
GO Asakawa vs. Minoru Suzuki (K-DOJO TAKA Michinoku 25th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
Big R Shimizu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
MaxiMuM vs. Over Generation vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
Hana Kimura vs. Kagetsu (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 7) || YES = 1 || 
KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 1 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 2 ||
Over Generation vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 || 
The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 4 ||
YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 2 ||
Kagetsu vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
Hideki Suzuki & Shogun Okamoto vs. Okami (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Shingo Takagi & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
Kenny Omega vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 4 ||
Taguchi Japan vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 6 ||
Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 5 ||
Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 4 ||
Joe Doering vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kenou (NOAH Global League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Okami (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
Hana Kimura vs. Io Shirai (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 1 ||
Yoko Bito vs. Takumi Iroha (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 1 ||
Hirai Kawato & KUSHIDA vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Dragon Lee & Titan (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
ACH & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Suzuki-gun (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
Over Generation vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate The Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate The Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
ACH & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 1 ||
Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 3 ||
Kenny Omega vs. Beretta (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 6 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 6 ||
Joe Doering vs. Yoshitatsu (AJPW Starting Over - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
Aja Kong & Meiko Satomura vs. Ayako Hamada & Chihiro Hashimoto (Sendai Girls 17/11) || YES = 2 ||
Yoko Bito vs. Io Shirai (Stardom Best of the Goddesses - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Go Shiozaki vs. Kenou (NOAH Global League - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
Mike Bailey vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT God Bless DDT) || YES = 1 ||
Daisuke Sasaki vs. Soma Takao (DDT God Bless DDT) || YES = 1 ||
HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. ALL OUT (DDT God Bless DDT) || YES = 2 ||

US/Europe Indy:
Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 4 ||
Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) || YES = 1 ||
Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 3 ||
Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 2 ||
A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH TV 18/02) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Fenix vs. Trent (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
OI4K vs. The SuperKliq (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 3 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 8 ||
Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 2 ||
Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 4 ||
Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
*The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 3 ||
Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
*The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 12 ||*
Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize) || YES = 3 ||
Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 2 ||
Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 3 ||
Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 9 ||
Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier, Jason Cade, Ricochet & Sami Callihan vs. Drew Galloway, Lio Rush, Marty Scurll, Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 9 ||
*The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 18 ||*
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 5 ||
The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 5 ||
The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity) || YES = 2 ||
Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 3 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 5 ||
Adam Cole vs. Jay White (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Masters of the Craft) || YES = 2 ||
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) || YES = 2 ||
Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction vs. The Elite (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
Bullet Club vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Dearborn) || YES = 1 ||
Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 9 ||
Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 3 ||
Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 2 ||
Emil Sitoci vs. Angelico vs. Penta El Zero M vs. Rey Fenix (wXw Superstars Of Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 2 ||
Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 1 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 2 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 5 ||
Fred Yehi vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 1 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 4 ||
Corey Hollis vs. David Starr (PWX What Lies Beneath) || YES = 1 ||
Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (AAW Thursday Night Special) || YES = 2 ||
Cody Rhodes vs. Adam Cole (NEW Spring Slam Tour: Newburgh) || YES = 1 ||
David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Flamita vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 27/05) || YES = 3 ||
Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
Flamita vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
Keith Lee vs. Sammy Guevara (Inspire Pro License to Death Wish) || YES = 1 ||
Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 20) || YES = 8 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (PWC UnBroLievable) || YES = 1 ||
Adam Cole vs. Hangman Page (ROH TV 03/06) || YES = 1 ||
Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 1 ||
Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 8 ||
Bullet Club vs. Chuck Taylor & RPG Vice (ROH TV 10/06) || YES = 2 ||
Adam Cole vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Web Exclusive 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Killers Among Us) || YES = 1 ||
Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes vs. Kid Lykos vs. Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (FCP Stranger Than Fiction) || YES = 1 ||
KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 2 ||
The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Go With The Flow) || YES = 2 ||
Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 || 
Jason Kincaid vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 1 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Jaka (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 8 ||
Jeremiah Crane vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 24) || YES = 1 ||
Dante Fox vs. Dragon Azteca Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 25) || YES = 1 ||
Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 05/07) || YES = 5 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor (PWG Pushin Forward Back) || YES = 3 ||
 KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 || 
Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 3 ||
 Jushin Liger vs. KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
Catch Point vs. Work Horsemen (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
The London Riots vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
 CCK vs. The British Strong Style (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
Donovan Dijak vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Glory Pro War Of The New Age) || YES = 2 ||
 Mil Muertes vs. Paul London (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 26) || YES = 1 ||
Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 12/07) || YES = 4 ||
Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee (AAW United We Stand) || YES = 2 ||
PJ Black vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 27) || YES = 1 ||
Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - USA Qualifying Round) || YES = 4 ||
Toni Storm vs. Laura Di Matteo (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 || 
Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 2 ||
Eddie Dennis vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
The British Strong Style vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
James Davis vs. Rob Lynch (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 1 || 
Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 3 ||
Dante Fox vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 29) || YES = 2 ||
Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (PWA Call To Arms) || YES = 1 ||
Jeff Cobb & War Machine vs. The British Strong Style (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
The Kings of the North vs. CCK (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
Ryan Smile vs. Mark Haskins vs. Marty Scurll (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
 Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 30) || YES = 4 ||
Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 09/08) || YES = 1 ||
Work Horsemen vs. Rory Gulak & Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 90) || YES = 1 || 
Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 1 || 
Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 3 ||
Jack Gallagher vs. Zack Gibson (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
Dahlia Black & Dakota Kai vs. Deonna Purrazzo & Jinny (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
Donovan Dijak vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
Austin Theory vs. Keith Lee vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 3 || 
WALTER vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 5 ||
Jack Gallagher vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS: Boston) || YES = 1 ||
The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS: Boston) || YES = 1 ||
Jay White vs. Travis Banks (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 || 
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 2 || 
KUSHIDA vs. Titan (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: London) || YES = 3 ||
Bullet Club vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: London) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: Edinburgh) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Round of 16) || YES = 1 || 
Pentagon Dark vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 4 ||
KUSHIDA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 1 ||
KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Finals) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (AAW Defining Moment) || YES = 1 ||
Sami Callihan vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Defining Moment) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll vs. Morgan Webster (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Rey Fenix vs. Rey Horus (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
The Chosen Bros vs. Donovan Dijak & Keith Lee (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT WrasslePOPS) || YES = 1 ||
Joey Janela vs. Sammy Guevara (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Keith Lee vs. WALTER (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
The Elite vs. Flamita & The Lucha Brothers (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
Rey Fenix vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Penta El Zero M (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
Keith Lee vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 || 
Team Janela vs. Team Trevor (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 3 || 
Trevor Lee vs. The Mecha Mercenary (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 06/09) || YES = 1 ||
The British Strong Style vs. CCK (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 2 ||
Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 1 || 
Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 4 ||
Pete Dunne vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 2 ||
Chuckie T vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 2 ||
Jay White vs. Punishment Martinez (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
KUSHIDA vs. Kenny King (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 2 ||
The Young Bucks vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
Darby Allin vs. DJ Z (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 1 ||
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 2 ||
 Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 2 ||
*Dante Fox vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 37) || YES = 10 ||*
Fenix vs. Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 38) || YES = 1 ||
Aussie Open vs. Moustache Mountain (Lucha Forever: Ultimo Battle) || YES = 1 ||
Ringkampf vs. The Rottweilers (wXw World Tag Team League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
Massive Product vs. Ringkampf (wXw World Tag Team League - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
Sexy Star vs. Taya (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 39) || YES = 1 ||
The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Kingdom vs. The Young Bucks (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Pittsburgh) || YES = 1 ||
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jay Lethal (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Columbus) || YES = 1 ||
Bullet Club vs. Best Friends.& Flip Gordon (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Columbus) || YES = 1 ||
Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 94) || YES = 1 ||
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
Bullet Club vs. Search & Destroy (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 || 
Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
Cage vs. Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40) || YES = 2 ||
Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40) || YES = 2 ||
Prince Puma vs. Pentagon Dark (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40) || YES = 1 ||
The 17th Annual CWF Rumble (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw Fight Forever Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
Jordan Devlin vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Vendetta) || YES = 1 ||
Marty Scurll vs. Tetsuya Naito (RevPro/NJPW Global Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
Keith Lee vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro/NJPW Global Wars - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
Trevor Lee vs. Ethan Sharpe (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/11) || YES = 1 ||
Bullet Club vs. Coast 2 Coast, Flip Gordon & Scorpio Sky (ROH TV 20/11) || YES = 2 ||

WWE:
Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
#DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
*Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 13 ||*
Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 1 ||
#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
*Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
*John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 20 ||*
Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
*John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 8 ||
Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 3 ||
Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
*The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 21 ||*
Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 3 ||
*AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
*Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 12 ||*
Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 2 ||
Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 4 ||
Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Luke Harper vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 26/04) || YES = 1 ||
Neville vs. Austin Aries (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 3 ||
Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 01/05) || YES = 4 ||
Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 10/05) || YES = 1 ||
Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven (UK Championship Special) || YES = 2 ||
Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (UK Championship Special) || YES = 3 ||
*Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 33 ||*
Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 6 ||
*The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 14 ||*
Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick (205 Live 23/05) || YES = 1 ||
Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
*Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins (Extreme Rules) || YES = 11 ||*
Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 07/06) || YES = 3 ||
The Usos vs. The New Day (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 9 ||
Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
Aleister Black vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
*Asuka vs. Nikki Cross (NXT 28/06) || YES = 11 ||*
Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 05/07) || YES = 3 ||
The Bar vs. The Hardy Boyz (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 4 ||
Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 3 ||
Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 1 ||
Drew Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 18/07) || YES = 2 ||
The Usos vs. The New Day (Battleground) || YES = 2 ||
Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho (SmackDown 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
Chad Gable vs. Rusev (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
John Cena vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
Aleister Black vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 02/08) || YES = 2 ||
Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
Neville vs. Akira Tozawa (RAW 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
*Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 12 ||*
The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 2 || 
Aleister Black vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 3 ||
*Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 13 ||*
Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 1 ||
The New Day vs. The Usos (SummerSlam Kickoff) || YES = 9 ||
The Bar vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 9 || 
AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
*Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 15 || *
Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 30/08) || YES = 2 ||
Bianca Belair vs. Kairi Sane (Mae Young Classic - Episode 5) || YES = 2 ||
Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 04/09) || YES = 2 ||
Randy Orton vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 05/09) || YES = 2 || 
Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (Mae Young Classic - Finals) || YES = 2 || 
Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs. The Bar (No Mercy) || YES = 9 ||
Lars Sullivan vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 27/09) || YES = 2 ||
*The New Day vs. The Usos (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 10 ||*
Randy Orton vs. Rusev (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 4 ||
AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 1 ||
Jinder Mahal vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Shane McMahon (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 3 ||
Rich Swann vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 10/10) || YES = 1 ||
Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn vs. Randy Orton & Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 17/10) || YES = 3 ||
AJ Styles vs. Finn Bálor (TLC) || YES = 4 ||
Braun Strowman, Kane, The Miz & The Bar vs. Dean Ambrose, Kurt Angle & Seth Rollins (TLC) || YES = 1 ||
Randy Orton vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 24/10) || YES = 3 ||
Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (SmackDown 07/11) || YES = 1 ||
*Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: WarGames) || YES = 12 ||*
Drew McIntyre vs. Andrade Almas (NXT Takeover: WarGames) || YES = 6 ||
Roderick Strong & The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT Takeover: WarGames) || YES = 8 ||
The New Day vs. The Shield (Survivor Series) || YES = 2 ||
The Bar vs. The Usos (Survivor Series) || YES = 3 ||
*AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar (Survivor Series) || YES = 11 ||*
Pete Dunne vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 22/11) || YES = 3 ||
Kevin Owens vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 28/11) || YES = 6 ||

TNA/GFW:
Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee (Impact Wrestling 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
Angelina Love & Davey Richards vs. Alisha Edwards & Eddie Edwards (Slammiversary XV) || YES = 1 ||

Lucha Libre:
Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion (AULL 01/03) || YES = 1 ||
*LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*
Ayako Hamada vs. Taya (AAA 21/04) || YES = 1 || 
Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
Caristico & El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson & Ultimo Guerrero (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
 Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Psycho Clown (AAA TripleMania XXV) || YES = 3 ||
Caristico, El Soberano Jr. & Mistico vs. La Peste Negra (CMLL Grand Prix) || YES = 1 ||
 Team Mexico vs. Team Rest of the World (CMLL Grand Prix) || YES = 3 ||
Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (CMLL Super Viernes) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## hgr423

Omega vs Okada 1/4/17 ****1/2
Naito vs Elgin 2/11/17 ****3/4
Omega vs Ishii 3/12/2017 ****1/4
Ishii vs Shibata 3/19/2017 ****
Shibata vs Okada 4/9/17 *****
Kushida vs ZSJ 4/13/17 ****1/2
Scurll vs. Ospreay 5/17/17 ****
Ospreay vs Ricochet - 5/18/17 ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

This year's Wrestle Kingdom has a tough task, will it break the 2 year streak of Wrestle Kingdom delivering us some of the best matches of the year or shall the streak continue? Kamaitachi/KUSHIDA, Naito/Tana & Omega/Okada sure have potential. :hmm:


----------



## The Black Mirror

*NOTE: Everything I have rated at 4 stars and above in the below list gets a "YES" vote from me. All of the ***3/4 matches were just not quite good enough from my perspective, so they do not get the "YES" recommendation.

★★★★★

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2017)

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Michael Elgin
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka (February 11, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.11 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 11, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 18 (August 12, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2017 Final Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 19 (August 13, 2017)

★★★★¾

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Katsuyori Shibata
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Sakura Genesis (April 19, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii
Singles Match
NJPW Wrestling Dontaku (May 3, 2017)

Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 2 (May 18, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 2 (July 2, 2017)

Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 8 (July 27, 2017)

Kento Miyahara (c) vs. Suwama
Triple Crown Title Match
AJPW 2017 Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4 (October 9, 2017)

★★★★½

Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Hirooki Goto
NEVER Openweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2017)

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2017)

AJ Styles (c) vs. John Cena
WWE Title Match
WWE Royal Rumble (January 29, 2017)

Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Dragon Lee
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka (February 11, 2017)

John Cena (c) vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz
WWE Title Elimination Chamber Match
WWE Elimination Chamber (February 12, 2017)

BULLET CLUB (Cody, Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Will Ospreay) & Briscoe Brothers
Eight Man Tag Team Match
ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Japan – Day 2 (February 27, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii
New Japan Cup First Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2 (March 12, 2017)

The Young Bucks (c) vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta el 0M & Rey Fenix
PWG Tag Team Title Three Way Match
PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll) (March 18, 2017)

Trevor Lee (c) vs. Chip Day
CWF Mid-Atlantic Heavyweight Title Match
CWF Mid-Atlantic Kernodle Brothers Tag Team Tournament - Day 2 (March 25, 2017)

The Hardys (c) vs. The Young Bucks
ROH World Tag Team Title Ladder Match
ROH Supercard Of Honor XI (April 1, 2017)

Tyler Bate (c) vs. Pete Dunne
WWE United Kingdom Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Chicago (May 20, 2017)

KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Final Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV – Day 14 (June 3, 2017)

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.11 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 11, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 4 (July 22, 2017)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 11 (August 1, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 16 (August 8, 2017)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 17 (August 11, 2017)

Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Kento Miyahara
Triple Crown Title Match
AJPW 45th Anniversary (August 27, 2017)

Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 Quarter Final Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 3 (September 3, 2017)

Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW Power Struggle 2017 (November 5, 2017)

Keith Lee vs. Tomohiro Ishii
Singles Match
RevPro/NJPW Global Wars 2017 - Day 1 (November 9, 2017)

★★★★¼

Twin Towers (c) vs. Strong BJ 
BJW Tag Team Title Match
BJW (January 2, 2017)

Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Singles Match
RevPro High Stakes (January 21, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo (February 5, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W
Singles Match
NJPW 45th Anniversary Show (March 6, 2017)

The Broken Hardys (c) vs. Roppongi Vice vs. The Young Bucks
ROH World Tag Team Title Las Vegas Street Fight
ROH 15th Anniversary Show (March 10, 2017)

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii
New Japan Cup Semi Final Match
NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7 (March 19, 2017)

Jay White vs. Will Ospreay
Singles​ Match
ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Day 3 (May 12, 2017)

Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 1 (May 17, 2017)

#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (c)
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Ladder Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Chicago (May 20, 2017)

Kento Miyahara (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa
Triple Crown Title Match
AJPW Super Power! 2017 Super Power Series - Day 6 (May 21, 2017)

KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block B Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 11 (May 29, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 1 (July 1, 2017)

Young Bucks (c) vs. Roppongi Vice
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 2 (July 2, 2017)

Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs. Chuck Taylor
PWG World Title Match
PWG Pushin Forward Back (July 7, 2017)

Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 2 (July 20, 2017)

Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 3 (July 21, 2017)

Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 5 (July 23, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 8 (July 27, 2017)

Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Brian Cage
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
NOAH Summer Navigation 2017 ~ 11th Global Junior Heavyweight Tag League ~ - Day 8 (July 27, 2017)

Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 9 (July 29, 2017)

EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 14 (August 5, 2017)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 15 (August 6, 2017)

Asuka (c) vs. Ember Moon
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III (August 19, 2017)

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe
WWE Universal Title Fatal Four Way Match
WWE SummerSlam 2017 (August 20, 2017)

Flamita, Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix vs. The Elite
Six Man Tag Team Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 2 (September 2, 2017)

Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee vs. Ricochet
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 Final Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 3 (September 3, 2017)

Jimmyz vs. VerserK
Losing Unit Must Disband No Disqualification Elimination Match
Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate 2017 (September 18, 2017)

Chuck Taylor (c) vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Match
PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 2 (October 21, 2017)

Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi) vs. Dragon Lee & Titan
Super Junior Tag Tournament 2017 First Round Match
NJPW Road To Power Struggle 2017 - Day 5 (October 23, 2017)

Roderick Strong & The Authors Of Pain vs. SAnitY (Alexander Wolfe, Eric Young & Killian Dain) vs. The Undisputed ERA
Triple Threat War Games Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: WarGames (November 18, 2017)

★★★★

KUSHIDA (c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2017)

Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1 (January 7, 2017)

Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Shane Strickland & The Uptown Funkers
Six Man Tag Team Match
RevPro Live At The Cockpit 12 (January 8, 2017)

Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate
WWE United Kingdom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
WWE United Kingdom Championship Tournament - Day 2 (January 15, 2017)

Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr.
Tag Team Match
NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6 (January 21, 2017)

Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Matt Riddle
RevPro British Heavyweight Title Match
RevPro High Stakes (January 21, 2017)

Euforia vs. Mistico
Singles Match
NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7 (January 22, 2017)

Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr.
Singles Match
NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7 (January 22, 2017)

CHAOS (Hirooki Goto, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & Will Ospreay) vs. Great Bash Heel, Juice Robinson & Katsuyori Shibata
Eight Man Tag Team Match
NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Day 1 (January 27, 2017)

#DIY (c) vs. The Authors Of Pain
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: San Antonio (January 28, 2017)

Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Will Ospreay
RevPro British Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka (February 11, 2017)

Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Bayley
WWE RAW Women's Title Match
WWE Monday Night RAW #1238 (February 13, 2017)

Timothy Thatcher (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
EVOLVE Title Match
EVOLVE 79 (February 25, 2017)

Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW 45th Anniversary Show (March 6, 2017)

Drew Galloway (c) vs. Will Ospreay
WCPW World Title Match
WCPW Exit Wounds (March 6, 2017)

Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura
Tag Team Match
Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show ~ IOIO (March 14, 2017)

Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata
New Japan Cup Final Match
NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8 (March 20, 2017)

Io Shirai (c) vs. Kairi Hojo
World Of Stardom Title Match
Stardom The Highest (March 20, 2017)

AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier, Jason Cade, Ricochet & Sami Callihan vs. Drew Galloway, Lio Rush, Marty Scurll, Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay
Ten Man Tag Team Match
WrestleCon SuperShow (March 31, 2017)

#DIY vs. The Authors Of Pain (c) vs. The Revival
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Triple Threat Elimination Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Orlando (April 1, 2017)

Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay
Tag Team Match
ROH Supercard Of Honor XI (April 1, 2017)

AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon
Singles Match
WWE WrestleMania 33 (April 2, 2017)

Jake Lee v. Kento Miyahara
Singles Match
AJPW Champion Carnival: Day 1 (April 16, 2017)

British Strong Style (c) vs. Ringkampf
PROGRESS World Title / PROGRESS Tag Team Title Six Man Tag Team Match
PROGRESS Wrestling
PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity (April 23, 2017)

Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Ricochet
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni (April 29, 2017)

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Juice Robinson
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni (April 29, 2017)

Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz
WWE Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match
WWE Monday Night RAW #1249 (May 1, 2017)

Hideki Suzuki (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
BJW Endless Survivor (May 5, 2017)

Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Singles Match
AAW Take No Prisoners (May 6, 2017)

The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI & Tetsuya Naito)
ROH World Tag Team Title Match
ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Day 3 (May 12, 2017)

Emil Sitoci (c) vs. Angelico vs. Penta El Zero M vs. Rey Fenix
wXw Shotgun Title Four Way Match
wXw Superstars Of Wrestling (May 13, 2017)

Bobby Roode (c) vs. Hideo Itami
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Chicago (May 20, 2017)

Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle
Super Strong Style 16 Tournament 2017 Quarter Final Match
PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Tournament Edition - Day 2 (May 28, 2017)

Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV – Day 12 (May 31, 2017)

KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr.
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block B Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV – Day 13 (June 1, 2017)

Io Shirai (c) vs. Mayu Iwatani
World Of Stardom Title Match
Stardom Galaxy Stars 2017 (June 21, 2017)

Dragon Lee, Juice Robinson, Ricochet, Ryusuke Taguchi & Satoshi Kojima vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon
Ten Man Tag Team Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV – Day 14 (June 3, 2017)

Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Balor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins
WWE Universal Title #1 Contendership Extreme Rules Fatal Five Way Match
WWE Extreme Rules (June 4, 2017)

Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. KUSHIDA
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.11 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 11, 2017)

AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
Money In The Bank Ladder Match
WWE Money In The Bank (June 18, 2017)

Asuka (c) vs. Nikki Cross
WWE NXT Women's Title Last Woman Standing Match
WWE NXT #254 (June 28, 2017)

Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 1 (July 1, 2017)

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 2 (July 2, 2017)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)

Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Suwama
Triple Crown Title Match
AJPW 2017 Summer Action Series - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)

Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 3 (July 21, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 6 (July 25, 2017)

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 11 (August 1, 2017)

EVIL vs. Kenny Omega
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 12 (August 2, 2017)

KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
AJPW 45th Anniversary (August 27, 2017)

Donovan Dijak vs. Trevor Lee
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 First Round Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 2 (September 2, 2017)

Ricochet vs. Travis Banks
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 Semi Final Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 3 (September 3, 2017)

Chuck Taylor, Flamita, Joey Janela, Mark Haskins & Morgan Webster vs. Brian Cage, Jonah Rock, Sami Callihan, Trevor Lee & WALTER
Ten Man Tag Team Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 3 (September 3, 2017)

YAMATO (c) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate 2017 (September 18, 2017)

WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Singles Match
PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 2 (October 21, 2017)

Kenny Omega (c) vs. Beretta
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Power Struggle 2017 (November 5, 2017)

Drew McIntyre (c) vs. Andrade Almas
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: WarGames (November 18, 2017)

★★★¾

CHAOS (Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & Will Ospreay) vs. Great Bash Heel, Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Yuji Nagata
Ten Man Tag Team Match
NJPW New Year Dash !! (January 5, 2017)

Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne
WWE United Kingdom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
WWE United Kingdom Championship Tournament - Day 2 (January 15, 2017)

Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Lashley
TNA World Heavyweight Title 30 Minutes Iron Man Match
IMPACT Wrestling #654 - Genesis (January 26, 2017)

Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong
Singles Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: San Antonio (January 28, 2017)

Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Bobby Roode
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: San Antonio (January 28, 2017)

Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Singles Match
EVOLVE 77: A Hero's Exit – Day 2 (January 28, 2017)

Rich Swann (c) vs. Neville
WWE Cruiserweight Title Match
WWE Royal Rumble (January 29, 2017)

Ringkampf (Axel Dieter Jr. & WALTER) vs. The South Pacific Power Trip
Tag Team Match
PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard (January 29, 2017)

AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose
Non Title Match
WWE SmackDown Live #911 (January 31, 2017)

David Starr & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (Axel Dieter Jr. & WALTER)
Tag Team Match
wXw Dead End XVI (February 24, 2017)

War Machine vs. Young Bucks
Tag Team Match
ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Japan – Day 1 (February 26, 2017)

Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal
ROH World Title #1 Contendership Match
ROH 15th Anniversary Show (March 10, 2017)

Marty Scurll (c) vs. Lio Rush
ROH World Television Title Match
ROH 15th Anniversary Show (March 10, 2017)

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki
New Japan Cup First Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2 (March 12, 2017)

Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2017 Final Match
wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 3 (March 12, 2017)

SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii
New Japan Cup 2017 Second Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup - Tag 6 (March 17, 2017)

Los Guerreros Laguneros (Euforia, Gran Guerrero & Niebla Roja) vs. Dragon Lee, Stuka Jr. & Titan
Best Two Out Of Three Falls Six Man Tag Team Match
CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas (March 17, 2017)

El Sky Team (c) vs. Los Hijos del Infierno & Hechicero
CMLL World Trios Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas (March 17, 2017)

Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan
Three Way Match
PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll) (March 18, 2017)

Best Friends vs. The Leaders Of The New School
Tag Team Match
PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll) (March 18, 2017)

HARASHIMA (c) vs. Konosuke Takeshita
KO-D Openweight Title Match
DDT Judgement ~ DDT 20th Anniversary Show (March 20, 2017)

Matt Riddle (c) vs. WALTER
PROGRESS Atlas Title Match
PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here And Shoot Some Dinosaurs (March 26, 2017)

Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger vs. SAnitY
Mixed Eight Man Tag Team Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Orlando (April 1, 2017)

Neville (c) vs. Austin Aries
WWE Cruiserweight Title Match
WWE WrestleMania 33 Kickoff (April 2, 2017)

Chris Jericho (c) vs. Kevin Owens
WWE United States Title Match
WWE WrestleMania 33 (April 2, 2017)

The Club (c) vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz
WWE RAW Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Ladder Match
WWE WrestleMania 33 (April 2, 2017)

Seth Rollins vs. Triple H
Non-Sanctioned Match
WWE WrestleMania 33 (April 2, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestling Dontaku (May 3, 2017)

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle
Singles Match
OTT Marble Zone Act 1 (May 6, 2017)

Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 1 (May 17, 2017)

Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Thunder Liger
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 2 (May 18, 2017)

Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 4 (May 21, 2017)

BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block B Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 5 (May 22, 2017)

Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick
Street Fight
WWE 205 Live #26 (May 23, 2017)

Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 8 (May 26, 2017)

Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 10 (May 28, 2017)

ACH vs. Volador Jr.
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block B Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 11 (May 29, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
Singles Match
WWE Monday Night RAW #1253 (May 29, 2017)

Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate
Super Strong Style 16 Tournament 2017 Final Match
PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Tournament Edition 2017 - Day 3 (May 29, 2017)

Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV – Day 12 (May 31, 2017)

Roppongi Vice (c) vs. Young Bucks
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.11 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 11, 2017)

The Young Bucks (c) vs. The Best Friends vs. War Machine
ROH World Tag Team Title Tornado Three Way Match
ROH Best In The World (June 23, 2017)

BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Marty Scurll, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Beretta, Rocky Romero & Will Ospreay) & Briscoe Brothers
Ten Man Tag Team Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 1 (July 1, 2017)

Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 1 (July 1, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Cody
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 1 (July 1, 2017)

Matt Riddle (c) vs. WALTER
PROGRESS Atlas Title Match
PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS (July 9, 2017)

YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)

EVIL vs. SANADA
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 2 (July 20, 2017)

Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 3 (July 21, 2017)

Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 3 (July 21, 2017)

EVIL vs. Juice Robinson
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 4 (July 22, 2017)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 5 (July 23, 2017)

Kota Ibushi vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 7 (July 26, 2017)

Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 7 (July 26, 2017)

Michael Elgin vs. SANADA
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 10 (July 30, 2017)

Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 11 (August 1, 2017)

Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 13 (August 4, 2017)

EVIL vs. Michael Elgin
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 16 (August 8, 2017)

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 17 (August 11, 2017)

Young Bucks (c) vs. Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 19 (August 13, 2017)

Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano
Singles Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III (August 19, 2017)

Rey Fenix vs. Rey Horus
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 First Round Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 1 (September 1, 2017)

Chosen Bros vs. Donovan Dijak & Keith Lee
Tag Team Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 1 (September 1, 2017)

Flamita vs. Ricochet
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 First Round Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 1 (September 1, 2017)

Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Leaders Of The New School
Tag Team Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 2 (September 2, 2017)

Matthew Riddle vs. Penta El Zero M
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 Quarter Final Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 3 (September 3, 2017)

Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream
Singles Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: WarGames (November 18, 2017)*


----------



## darkclaudio

My List

*Match of the Year*
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW 9/04
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega - NJPW 4/01

*Highly Recommended Matches*

*Recommended Matches*
KUSHIDA (c) vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW 4/01
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW 4/01
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW 4/01
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - BJW 2/01
Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy (c) vs Rocky Romero & Baretta vs Nick Jackson & Matt Jackson - ROH 10/03
*
Mildly Recommended Matches*
Yuji Okabayashi, Yasufumi Nakanoue & Takuya Nomura vs Kohei Sato , Ryota Hama & Yoshihisa Uto - BJW 5/03
Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs Hideki Suzuki - BJW 5/03
Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows (c) vs Matt Hardy & Jeff Hardy vs Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs Sheamus & Cesaro - WWE 2/04
Marty Scurll (c) vs Lio Rush - ROH 10/03
Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs Akam & Rezar - NXT 28/01
Neville (c) vs Jack Gallagher - WWE 5/03


----------



## Master Bate

Going to actually be part of this, this year. With me finally catching up with wrestling outside of WWE, going to enjoy posting in here this year.


----------



## Bruce L

*Bruce L's Top 50 Matches of 2017*


★★★★★



*Tetsuya Naitō vs. Kenny Omega* (New Japan, G1 Climax final)


*Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata* (New Japan, Sakura Genesis)


*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega* (New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom)

★★★★¾


*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega* (New Japan, G1 Climax [Day 18])


*Tetsuya Naitō vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi* (New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom)


*KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay* (New Japan, BOSJ final)


*Tetsuya Naitō vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi* (New Japan, Dominion)


*Tetsuya Naitō vs. Kota Ibushi* (New Japan, G1 Climax [Day 1])

★★★★½


*Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii* (New Japan, New Japan Cup: Day 2)


*Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii* (New Japan, G1 Special in USA: Night 2)


*Tetsuya Naitō vs. Tomohiro Ishii* (New Japan, King of Pro Wrestling)


*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi* (New Japan, Power Struggle)


*Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin* (New Japan, G1 Climax [Day 4])


*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay* (New Japan, The New Beginning in Osaka)


*Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne* (WWE [NXT], TakeOver: Chicago)


*Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL* (New Japan, G1 Climax [Day 14])


*Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii* (New Japan, Wrestling Dontaku)


*Tetsuya Naitō vs. Tomohiro Ishii* (New Japan, G1 Special in USA: Night 1)

★★★★¼


*The Authors of Pain vs. The Revival vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa* (WWE [NXT], TakeOver: Orlando)


*Tetsuya Naitō vs. Michael Elgin* (New Japan, The New Beginning in Osaka)


*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr* (New Japan, G1 Climax [Day 1])


*Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak* (Evolve 81)


*Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii* (New Japan, G1 Climax [Day 1])


*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet* (New Japan, Wrestling Toyonokuni)


*Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA* (New Japan, Dominion)


*Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee* (Evolve 87)


*Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Fire Ant* (Chikara, "A Good Man Goes to War")


*Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr* (Evolve 77)


*Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly* (Evolve 84)


*Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr* (New Japan, G1 Climax [Day 3])


*Team Sendai Girls vs. British Strong Style* (Chikara, "King of Trios: Night 3")


*Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews* (WWE, UK Championship Special)


*Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Sheamus* (WWE, No Mercy)


*Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Mr. Touchdown* (Chikara, "Tooth and Claw")


*Kenny Omega vs. Trent Barreta* (New Japan, Power Struggle)


*Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo* (STARDOM, STARDOM the Highest)


*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle* (Rev Pro, High Stakes)


*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki* (NOAH, Great Voyage in Yokohama)


*Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade "Cien" Almas* (WWE [NXT], TakeOver: Brooklyn III)


*Zack Sabre Jr vs. Jaka* (Evolve 87)


*KUSHIDA vs. BUSHI* (New Japan, Best of the Super Juniors: Day 5)


*Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr* (Evolve 79)


*Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream* (WWE [NXT], TakeOver: War Games)


*Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin* (New Japan, G1 Special in USA: Night 1)

★★★★


*Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata* (New Japan, G1 Climax [Day 3])


*A.J. Styles vs. John Cena* (WWE, Royal Rumble)


*Zack Sabre Jr vs. Ethan Page* (Evolve 84)


*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto* (New Japan, G1 Climax [Day 7])


*Kyle O'Reilly vs. Fred Yehi* (Evolve 83)


*Asuka vs. Ember Moon* (WWE [NXT], TakeOver: Brooklyn III)


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I doubt it will go down as THE match of the year, but I felt Sami Zayn/Braun Strowman was a superb start to the year (the whole Raw was really tbh). Probably my personal 2nd favorite LMS match, behind Alberto/Big Show. But as those two choices show I may have unique tastes! 

I'm actually shocked to see no mention if it in here. Am I really the only one?


----------



## Zatiel

I thought Zayn's bumping and selling was fantastic, but that wasn't enough to make it a notable match to me. Strowman beating him up and waiting felt redundant, the backstage brawling wasn't impressive, and from a storyline perspective, the monster just killing the underdog was deflating.


----------



## Ace

Law's 2017 MOTYC List​
*★★★★★*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom 11)
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (New Japan, Sakura Genesis) *
Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan, G1 Climax)
AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE, Survivor Series)

*★★★★¾*
Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom 11)
Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (New Japan, Dominion 6.11)
Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (New Japan, G1 Climax)
Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (WWE, TakeOver: Chicago)

*★★★★½*
Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi (New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom 11)
AJ Styles vs John Cena (WWE, Royal Rumble)
Authors of Pain vs DIY vs The Revival (WWE, NXT Takeover)
Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe vs. Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns (WWE, Summerslam)
Usos vs. New Day (WWE, HIAC)

*★★★★¼*
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan, Wrestle Kingdom 11)
John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin (WWE, Elimination Chamber)
Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WWE, NXT Takeover)
Seth Rollins vs. The Miz vs. Finn Balor (WWE, Raw)
AJ Styles vs Finn Balor (WWE, TLC)

*★★★★*
Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns (WWE, Royal Rumble)
AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon (WWE, Wrestlemania)
Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar (WWE, Wrestlemania)​


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yep, Zayn/Strowman was awesome - ***3/4 for me, so just missing the ****+ YES-vote mark. Zayn gave a great performance, amazing bumping & selling as mentioned + I thought that Strowman looked good on the offense & his selling of Zayn's big spots were great. Indeed a great way to kick off the year.


----------



## Ace

Zatiel said:


> I thought Zayn's bumping and selling was fantastic, but that wasn't enough to make it a notable match to me. Strowman beating him up and waiting felt redundant, the backstage brawling wasn't impressive, and from a storyline perspective, the monster just killing the underdog was deflating.


 Agreed.

It was a solid ***1/4 match, it needed to be longer for it to be anything higher. Zayn didn't get much in either. But it makes sense as Zayn isn't the underdog they want overcoming Braun :reigns2


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
YES! to Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada
& YES! to KUSHIDA vs. Himoru Takahashi, & YES! to Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto: Wrestle Kingdom 11

Fucking incredible show.*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

May as well get this started
WK 11
Yes to: Takahashi vs KUSHIDA - ****
Shibata vs Goto - ****3/4
Tanahashi vs Naito - *****
Omega vs Okada - *****


----------



## Ace

Yes to: Takahashi vs KUSHIDA - **** 1/4
Shibata vs Goto - ****1/2
Naito v Tanahashi *****
Omega v Okada **** 3/4 - had it at 5* easy but the end was way too much for me.


----------



## hfield07

I'll keep mine here...


★★★★★
01/04/17 - Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega 

★★★★½
01/04/17 - Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito
01/04/17 - Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata

★★★★
01/04/17 - Hiromu Takahashi vs. Kushida


----------



## NastyYaffa

I don't 90% of the time trust my live ratings, but KUSHIDA/Kamaitachi, Shibata/Goto + Tana/Naito all felt like ****+ for me. Will come back to this thread later when I re-watch the show to see if I shall nominate them.

Omega vs. Okada is something I can see being on many MOTY lists, but I thought it was 'just' very good. The first half truly sucked, very hollow, dull & straight up boring as fuck - I was hating it, but then they kicked it into the 2nd gear & the last 15-20 minutes or so were nuts, so I ended up loving it. ***3/4 imo. I am gonna stick with that rating, because I really don't want to re-watch that match because of that goddamn boring as fuck first 20 mins.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****1/4*

:mark:

*Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ******

:mark::mark::mark:

Legit the best match I've seen in years, think my last 5 star match might have been one of the old Danielson/McGuinness matches in ROH a decade ago?! With that kind of hype, I fully expect it to be a polarising match for people, but honestly that was just so incredible to watch. Completely engrossed, captivated by every near fall. Watch it, love it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*YES YES fucking YES to Omega/Okada, ***** easily.
*
One of the best matches ive ever seen, if not THE best.


----------



## Mordecay

Okada-Omega ***** (Yes)
Naito/Tanahashi *****(Yes)
Shibata/Goto ****1/4(Yes)
Takahashi/Kushida ****(No but highly recommendable)


----------



## El Dandy

Just based off of it live, so may change after a re-watch.

YES to

Okada/Omega - ****1/4
Naito/Tanahashi - ****3/4
Shibata/Goto - ****1/4
KUSHIDA/Himoru - ****1/4

It's all opinion, but man the hyperbole of Omega/Okada being called the best match ever by some. For me it was 10-15 minutes too long (especially at the start; they wanted a 45 minute match for the sake of a 45 match) and too many crutches used. I understand why people would be over the moon for it, tho.

Those people probably preferred Goto/Omega over Naito/Omega and that's cool. 

For me Naito/Omega was a near masterpiece where less was so much more; Goto/Omega was an excessive WWE finisher/sig kickout fest but that is not something I enjoy at all. Dragon Suplex's, Styles Clashes, Bloody Sundays, Shouten Kais, One Winged Angels etc it just went on and on


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

_Himoru Takahashi vs. Kushida_ for the_ IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship_ from _*Wrestle Kingdom 11*_-_******_

_Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata_ for the _NEVER Openweight Championship_ from _Wrestle Kingdom 11_-*****3/4*

_Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito_ for the _IWGP Intercontinental Championship_ from *Wrestle Kingdom 11*-_*******_

_Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada_ for the _IWGP Heavyweight Championship_ from _*Wrestle Kingdom 11*_-_*******_ (Hyperbole justified)

The bar has been set for 2017.


----------



## Martins

Have yet to watch KUSHIDA/Kamaitachi in its entirety, but for now:

*YES* to Goto/Shibata at *****1/4*

*YES* to Tana/Naito at *****1/2* (holy fuck was that good)

*NO* to Omega/Okada at ******, really good match though. Too long and found the first few minutes to be a bit boring and uninspired, but they kicked it into gradually spectacular work during the later stages. Kenny's knees were fucking evil.


----------



## Zatiel

Okada Vs. Omega - YES. Holy crap, that might be as good as wrestling gets. I was so sucked in, in a way I haven't been to any match since Okada/Ishii at the G1. Love the reversals. Love the little things like Okada being ready to reverse-headbutt when Omega stopped him mid-Rainmaker. Loved Omega's insane dives and knees. Loved that MISSILE DROPKICK FROM HELL. SPINNING TOMBSTONE. I didn't expect the match to go so long, and really lost track of time. Was surprised it was 45 minutes.

Naito Vs. Tanahashi - NO, but Recommended. Dull first half with typical Naito weaknesses gave way to a bunch of sweet reversals and Reverse DDT variations in the end. Tanahashi gave it his all to help cement the new star.

Shibata Vs. Gotoh - NO, but Recommended. I don't know how they manage to make so much of the same material so damned intense every time. Praying for their health.

Hiromu Vs. KUSHIDA - No, but Recommend. That armbar-out-of-a-dive spot was godly.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi - ****1/2 - YES!*

I am very happy that the juniors got to have a match of this level at the biggest NJPW show of the year. Both guys went all out - Takahashi delivered big time in his re-debut at the big stage, he showcased most of his big stuff & it was wonderful. KUSHIDA was excellent as usual, I absolutely loved him going after that arm like an animal. This had a sense of danger that not many junior bouts have had in recent years.

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto - ****1/2 - YES!*

Classic strong style warfare. Just them beating the shit out of each other & wearing each other down with everything they got - the ending with Shibata showing fire and then Goto killing him was probably my favorite spot of the night. 

*Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ****1/2 - YES!*

An excellent match. Two of the most charismatic guys in the company going at it w/ great atmosphere - loved the leg work by both men, great psychology, some callbacks to their previous big matches - just excellent pro 'rasslin, my dudes.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Kushida/Takahashi - ****
Shibata/Goto - **** 1/2
Naito/Tanahashi - **** 1/2
Okada/Omega - *****

YES to all


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Kushida/Takahashi - ****
Shibata/Goto - ****
Naito/Tanahashi - **** 1/2
Okada/Omega - *****

Think I actually prefer the Junior match to the Shibata match, would probably need a rewatch on that but all of these blew me the hell away. Do not understand the boring/long comments for Omega/Okada but wrestling is like that sometimes, where some people can get sucked in at the first bell and others are caught on the outside waiting for it to pick up. :shrug


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* _to the following_ *WrestleKingdom 11* _matches:_

*Hirooki Goto v. Katsuyori Shibata* - ***** 1/2*

*Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahashi* - ***** 1/2*

*Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega* - ***** 3/4*

There was a point in the Okada/Omega match where I felt it was going to get the full ***** but the last 5 minutes or so honestly felt like overkill.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

El Dandy said:


> Just based off of it live, so may change after a re-watch.
> 
> YES to
> 
> Okada/Omega - ****1/4
> Naito/Tanahashi - ****3/4
> Shibata/Goto - ****1/4
> KUSHIDA/Himoru - ****1/4
> 
> It's all opinion, but man the hyperbole of Omega/Okada being called the best match ever by some. For me it was 10-15 minutes too long (especially at the start; they wanted a 45 minute match for the sake of a 45 match) and too many crutches used. I understand why people would be over the moon for it, tho.
> 
> Those people probably preferred Goto/Omega over Naito/Omega and that's cool.
> 
> For me Naito/Omega was a near masterpiece where less was so much more; Goto/Omega was an excessive WWE finisher/sig kickout fest but that is not something I enjoy at all. Dragon Suplex's, Styles Clashes, Bloody Sundays, Shouten Kais, One Winged Angels etc it just went on and on


Agreed. Watched it as it was happening and felt the same way you do. The match was amazing but not the best match ever some people are making it out to be.


----------



## Donnie

KUSHIDA vs. Takahashi. ****1/2
Goddamn this is was a killer match with a red hot crowd. Loved the perfect mix if highspots and wrestling. KUSHIDA's arm work is out of this world good and that senton into the armbar was fucking insane. I'm ready for another dozen matches. 

Shibata vs. Goto. ***3/4
Two legit best mates beating the living shit out of one another with a red hot crowd is all I needed to love this. Little sad The Wrestler lost but I have hope this leads to him winning the G1 and eventually beating Okada. 

Naito vs. Tanahashi ***3/4
I LOVE Naito but something about this felt off, not sure what but it didn't draw me in all the way. Ecstatic with the result though the real ACE has been crowned and times for the world to accept it. 

Omega vs. Okada ****1/2
This was a fantastic match with some incredible storytelling. Omega trying to destroy to Okada's neck and midsection so he could hit the OWA and get the win was awesome shit. Okada was on point as usual I may not like him, but I do enjoy watching him. That table bump was legit one of the scariest things I've ever seen, Omega came within a inch of ending his career and possibly his life. Also the Golden Triangle to the floor over the rail was amazing as well. I loved the finishing run and the 4 Rainmakers didn't feel like overkill to me. I do need to say this 6 Star rating feels like Dave has been caught in the moment and he's rating based on that, I mean I know this is wrestling and its subjective but I just don't feel its the greatest match of all time. Just my two cents.


----------



## Joshi Judas

6 stars by Meltzer holy shit :woo :dance


Anyway *YES* to

Okada vs Omega *****

I didn't find the opening dull at all. Omega worked over Okada's neck and back setting up for the One Winged Angel, while Okada kept fighting back to desperately keep his championship.

Once it kicked into high gear, it got even greater. I also didn't feel the final 5 minutes were overkill, as they depicted the extent to which each man was willing to go to keep the other down. Also, no multiple finisher kickouts, so that's always a plus.


Also, *YES* to Tanahashi vs Naito ****1/2

Tranquilo!


----------



## TJQ

Kushida (c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi - *****1/4*
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Hirooki Goto - *****3/4*
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - *****1/4*
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega - *******

kada YES to all kada


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Intercontinental Championship*
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ***** 3/4 (YES!!!)*
_NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI_

THIS match. THIS one right here. I'm gonna be pretty blunt, I don't understand what people have seen in the WK matches that were up before this. KUSHIDA/Takahashi and Shibata/Goto weren't bad by any means but they in no way at all had the creativity, story, and emotion that this one did. Shibata/Goto to me was a poor man's version of last year's Shibata/Ishii matches which frankly had WAY more ass-kicking and wildness. KUSHIDA/Takahashi was fun with some nice spots, but there was definite sloppiness and honestly not really much of anything else that you can't see in another match from either one of them. KUSHIDA in particular I've seen far better performances from.

Anyway, back to this match. The atmosphere was fantastic. Early portions of the match were great with Naito putting on his usual top notch heel antics and then Tanahashi mocking him or matching his moves (which would always get a rouse from the crowd). The sling blade on the apron was sick as fuck and the high fly flow to the outside afterwards looked beautiful. I thought the dueling legwork was awesome. There were little elements of selling throughout where they either hobbled while walking or couldn't hold up one of their legs in a bridges and stuff like that is a HUGE bonus for me. The aspect of this that REALLY hooked me though was how both of them would deliver big time finishers late in the match and then set up to hit another one, knowing/thinking that only one wouldn't get the job one. The crowd would rise to their feet, the gasps would get louder, you'd see Tanhashi run to the top rope.... then BAM! Reversal from Naito and we're back to square one. Just incredible. Same thing happened after he hit the first Destino as well and it's such a rush of emotion.

By the time this match was over I was so happy for Naito that I wanted to cry. :lol I did not expect him to win this at all and it ultimately felt like one of those passing of the torch moments. I credit both men for what I thought was an incredible match worthy of all the praise it gets and worthy of happening on such a big stage. Again, if you loved the two matches before this like so many other people did, that's all good and I'm glad you loved the show, but I just don't see how you can compare those two to a match of this caliber of storytelling and drama. I had to get all of this out there even before I witness the apparent epic between Okada & Omega. That's reserved completely for tonight and shall be interesting. More thoughts to come... maybe in this thread???​


----------



## KingKicks

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11*

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto *****1/4*

Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi *****1/2*

Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega *******

YES for all three. Okada/Omega is the first time I've gone the full 5 on a match in almost 6 years.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11

Tanahashi Vs Naito ****1/2 YES :Bayley

Omega Vs Okada ***** YES :Bayley


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I just finished WK11. I am not a regular NJPW watcher but I always watch Wrestle Kingdom each year, and then try to watch as much else as I can throughout the year, but there is just so much wrestling out there right now that NJPW typically goes by the wayside for me.

I think the fact that I don't watch as regularly and thus am far less invested explains why I don't rate any of the matches as high as you all have. I would put the final three matches at at least ****, maybe a little higher for Tanahashi/Naito. Omega/Okada was great, but as many have said a bit longwinded and I too think less may have been more there. 

Controversial opinion: I found KUSHIDA/Takahashi a bit sloppy in parts. I think the inexperience of the former Kamaitachi showed through here. Best example would be the botched huracanrana attempt to the outside, though they covered it pretty well. I really would have preferred KUSHIDA going over here. Don't get me wrong I'm not here to bash the match - it was a good match, very fun. I just think we all look at our favorite promotions with rose tinted glasses...as we should. And again, I am not as invested and I feel for any match to be near ***** you have to be emotionally invested.

Great show from top to bottom - not a bad match on the card. I don't think O'Reilly/Cole has gotten as much praise as it deserves. Probably my third favorite match of the night behind Naito/Tanahashi & Omega/Okada. Excited for when I finally get a chance to watch New Year's Dash.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wrestling is Life said:


> Great show from top to bottom - not a bad match on the card. *I don't think O'Reilly/Cole has gotten as much praise as it deserves*. Probably my third favorite match of the night behind Naito/Tanahashi & Omega/Okada. Excited for when I finally get a chance to watch New Year's Dash.



















Same, I thought Cole's work on the shoulder was fantastic. It was pretty hard hitting too, real gritty. I gave it *** 1/2 really liked it.


----------



## The Nuke

I think the issue with Cole vs O'Reilly was simply that it wasn't long enough for a match of it's caliber. Especially for a world title.

Still both did great for 10 minutes of work.


EDIT: Yes to Okada vs Omega

Watched it again just a little while ago. Better the second time, and I for one like it all from beginning to end.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Nuke said:


> I think the issue with Cole vs O'Reilly was simply that it wasn't long enough for a match of it's caliber. Especially for a world title.
> 
> Still both did great for 10 minutes of work.


Absolutely, 11 minutes isn't enough for a World Title match. 5-8 more minutes and I feel they could've had a classic.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Omega Vs Okada YES!


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought that Cole vs. O'Reilly was real solid. Gave it **3/4 so obviously not MOTYC material, but the best match they have had against each other in years - way better than their recent ROH meetings & the best ROH World Title match in a while in general.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES* _to the following_ *WrestleKingdom 11* _matches:_
> 
> *Hirooki Goto v. Katsuyori Shibata* - ***** 1/2*
> 
> *Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahashi* - ***** 1/2*
> 
> *Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega* - ***** 3/4*
> 
> *There was a point in the Okada/Omega match where I felt it was going to get the full ***** but the last 5 minutes or so honestly felt like overkill*.


You see, this is exactly how I feel as well. I didn’t avoid spoilers so I knew the outcome going in and I knew it was around 45 minutes.

I find it funny that some people are complaining that it started slow. Personally, I thought the match was very well paced. Yeah, it was really long. But I though they did a great job of starting slow and then slowly building to those big spots. Plenty of brutal and athletic spots galore.

But then we got to those last 5 minutes and like you said, it just felt like overkill. Okada hit his Rainmaker 4 times in that span and it felt like they just prolonged the match for the hell of it.

Let me put it like this, the first 40 minutes felt like two guys in a fight trying to kill each other to win. The last 5 felt like “let’s get some more cool shit in here before we go home.” So that brought the match down for me. It wouldn’t have been as a big deal if it weren’t the ending but that’s usually the most important part of the match.

I suck at star ratings so I won’t bother but to be 5 stars you have pretty much flawless and I can’t say that about this match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NastyYaffa said:


> I thought that Cole vs. O'Reilly was real solid. Gave it **3/4 so obviously not MOTYC material, but the best match they have had against each other in years - way better than their recent ROH meetings & the best ROH World Title match in a while in general.


Yaffa not sh*tting on a Cole match ? :bjpenn



TD Stinger said:


> You see, this is exactly how I feel as well. I didn’t avoid spoilers so I knew the outcome going in and I knew it was around 45 minutes.
> 
> I find it funny that some people are complaining that it started slow. Personally, I thought the match was very well paced. Yeah, it was really long. But I though they did a great job of starting slow and then slowly building to those big spots. Plenty of brutal and athletic spots galore.
> 
> But then we got to those last 5 minutes and like you said, it just felt like overkill. Okada hit his Rainmaker 4 times in that span and it felt like they just prolonged the match for the hell of it.
> 
> Let me put it like this, the first 40 minutes felt like two guys in a fight trying to kill each other to win. The last 5 felt like “let’s get some more cool shit in here before we go home.” So that brought the match down for me. It wouldn’t have been as a big deal if it weren’t the ending but that’s usually the most important part of the match.
> 
> I suck at star ratings so I won’t bother but to be 5 stars you have pretty much flawless and I can’t say that about this match.


Absolutely, I thought the first 40 minutes were amazing I felt fully invested and it didn't feel drag at all. Once Kenny hit this modified tombstone crunch, it started feeling un-natural and more forced. The last 5 minutes honestly took me out and when the finish finally happened it didn't feel as special.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yaffa not sh*tting on a Cole match ? :bjpenn


He did say it was the best ROH World Title match in a while though.


----------



## The Masked One

Wrestling is Life said:


> I doubt it will go down as THE match of the year, but I felt Sami Zayn/Braun Strowman was a superb start to the year (the whole Raw was really tbh). Probably my personal 2nd favorite LMS match, behind Alberto/Big Show. But as those two choices show I may have unique tastes!
> 
> I'm actually shocked to see no mention if it in here. Am I really the only one?





Zatiel said:


> I thought Zayn's bumping and selling was fantastic, but that wasn't enough to make it a notable match to me. Strowman beating him up and waiting felt redundant, the backstage brawling wasn't impressive, and from a storyline perspective, the monster just killing the underdog was deflating.


Sami keeps impressing me more and more. Like you said, he can tell a story when he enters that ring.
His promo's so far were solid as well. Loving the feud as well so far.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> He did say it was the best ROH World Title match in a while though.


Yeah not even close to the best :lol I was just shocked by the compliment.


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega - ***** 3/4 (YES!!!)*
_NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI_

Fucking hell, this actually lived up to most of the hype.  Now I'll say that if I were watching it live or if I had not known the result/length of the match I can EASILY see myself giving this the full 5... but I didn't and can't. Incredible showing from both guys though. The facial expressions were tremendous (especially Okada's after Kenny kicked out of the first rainmaker), the spots were nutty (backdrop through the table and top rope dragon suplex jesus christ), and the story surrounding Kenny not hitting the One Winged Angel will be one to watch in the months to come. As fantastic as the first 40 couple minutes were, I will say that when Kenny would get those HUGE bursts of energy and then fail to hit OWA it actually annoyed me a bit. Like, you can hit every other move imaginable so just fucking SNAP him over and nail it dammit! :lol Small quibble though. I really loved the sequence where Okada would refuse to let go of his arm though. Knee after knee and he wouldn't relinquish. Gotta love the intensity. Excellent main event where Kenny had the absolute perfect game plan targeting the head and neck... but just couldn't hit the one move that would've won it. He really deserved that win too.​


----------



## ArnDaddy

YES to Okada\Omega for me too.

The whole card was amazing, but Shibata-Goto was my favourite of the other matches on the card.


----------



## Oneiros

TD Stinger said:


> *I find it funny that some people are complaining that it started slow.* Personally, I thought the match was very well paced. Yeah, it was really long. But I though they did a great job of starting slow and then slowly building to those big spots. Plenty of brutal and athletic spots galore.


I'm at fault for that, but maybe the slow pace at the start actually helped me enjoy the rest of the match as much I did. It's just that I saw it live, and after seeing Shibata/Goto and Naito/Tanahashi it felt like Okada/Omega was dragging a bit in comparison. Of course that by the end of the match they had completely shut me up.

I'm not good with star ratings, but I give a YES to Okada/Omega and Naito/Tanahashi.


----------



## b00fman22

YES to Okada v Omega
YES to Naito v Tanahashi


----------



## ENCIRE

Both Okada/Omega and Tanahashi/Naito are MOTY candidates with Okada/Omega being better than Tanahashi/Naito. Tana/Naito was awesome I think they just needed another 5-10mins, but what great story telling.


----------



## Stetho

Holy shit YES to the WK main event


----------



## Dr. Middy

*HUGE YES to Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada - Wrestle Kingdom 11 for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship*

So I've heard a TON of hype for this match, probably more than I can for a match outside of WWE in recent memory. The final straw for me deciding to watch it was hearing how Dave Meltzer is lauding the match as one of the best ever.

That being said, apart from the beginning being rather slow, this match was insanely great. Both guys are amazing at selling both moves, as well as the wear, tear, and beatings their bodies received during this match. I thought that Omega was amazing in this match, both with his mannerisms, expressions, and how he executed some of his stunts and moves. Every one of those HUGE driving knees into Okada made me wonder how they do that without actually hurting him, they looked devestatingly brutal. And I think Okada himself was so good that he blended into the background, letting Omega have the match of his career (I assume this would be that right?), but also be there every step of the way.

Brilliant, although I don't know if I would go out and call it 6 stars :lol

*****3/4 *


----------



## Corey

Dr. Middy said:


> Every one of those HUGE driving knees into Okada made me wonder how they do that without actually hurting him, they looked devestatingly brutal.


This is Okada the day after. You can definitely see those knees fucked him up while he was refusing to let go of Kenny's arm.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corey said:


> This is Okada the day after. You can definitely see those knees fucked him up while he was refusing to let go of Kenny's arm.


Jesus Christ! Well I guess that they did do damage after all.

Hopefully he gets some resting time now to let that heal up.


----------



## Natecore

Dr. Middy said:


> Jesus Christ! Well I guess that they did do damage after all.
> 
> Hopefully he gets some resting time now to let that heal up.


You don't heal up after a match like that. Its the definition of career shortening match. Omega absolutely brutalized Okada with kicks and knees. Corino on English commentary astutely mentioned when Okada has spinal fusion surgery one day he'll remember this match.


----------



## Bruce L

On a first watch, *YES* to all the "big 4" Wrestle Kingdom matches.

At first viewing, my take on Okada/Omega is that it is somehow both a deserving 5-star match and slightly overrated. If it's not better than 6/9/95, it's not six stars, and this is NOT better than 6/9/95. On a first viewing, I'm not even sure if it's better than either of Okada's 5-star classics (as I rated them, anyway) with Tanahashi in '13 (Invasion Attack and King of Pro Wrestling). It is, however, an amazing match, and I'm not sure I fully understand the criticism about the beginning being boring. (I myself was almost dreading the match because of this; the list of wrestlers I want to see go 45 minutes these days is small. Okada's not as high on it as he used to be, and Kenny's not on it at all.) To me, this was very well-paced: They started methodically, perfectly conveying Kenny's recognition that Okada is a bigger challenge than anything he's faced before and Okada's that Kenny is a dangerous challenger on the roll of his life, and built appropriately to a red-hot finish. And MAN, what a finish. Looooved it. 

Not much to say about the other three, but my ratings are on page 1. Safe to say I was _very_ pleased with them all.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito - Wrestle Kingdom 11 for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship*

Superb match between two guys I don't see ever since I have just about never watched any New Japan. The work both of them did on the knees and the story being told throughout the whole match using that was fantastic, loved the emphasis placed on the knees when Naito blocked one of Tanahashi's High Fly Flows which damaged both guys considerably. Also, Naito was so great at being a prick, from tossing the title like it was nothing to spitting twice on Tanahashi, the dude was fantastic. 

I don't think it was the best match of the night though, the last kickout Tanahashi did out of the Destino seemed pretty late and the ref had to cover for him there. Still, really, really great.
*
****1/2*


----------



## theshape31

IWGP Heavyweight Championship
*Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega*
_Wrestle Kingdom 11, January 4th_


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Starting the new year off right, as expected, with WK 11.

KUSHIDA (c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Hirooki Goto
NEVER Openweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2017)
★★★★1/2 [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2017)
★★★★1/2 [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2017)
★★★★★ [FUCK YES!/ABSOLUTE MUST WATCH]*


----------



## Corey

@The Black Mirror gonna see how long it takes for you to fall behind on the year. :lol


----------



## Master Bate

***** Kenny Omega Vs Okada (Awesome match, wouldn't call it the greatest of all time, I mean I even prefer Naito vs Omega from last year, but this match does have everything I'm not gonna lie) 
**** 1/2 Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs Naito (Great match prefer Omega Vs Naito from G1 but still great to see Naito get the win)
**** Shibata Vs Goto (Good match maybe I don't have it higher because in my head I can't put it on the level of both Shibata Vs Ishii matches.


***
Sami Zayn Vs Braun Strowman - Sami Zayn sold like a madman. 

Didn't watch all of Wrestlekingdom yet may add more later.


----------



## flag sabbath

Got a feeling 2017 peaked already. Nothing much to say about WK11 that hasn't already been covered: 

Shibata vs Goto *****1/2*
Naito vs Tana *****1/2*
Okada vs Omega *******


----------



## NJPW316

I think 2017 MOTY has pretty much been decided already. If there is a match this year that can top Okada/Omega, I will lose my mind. I won't go so far as to say it's the GOAT, hard to surpass the Flair/Steamboat, Austin/Hart, Misawa/Kobashi etc. matches, but this was definitely my favorite match in the last few years.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Davey Richards vs. Lashley - TNA One Night Only: Live - **** - YES!*

Goddamn, what a super fun, great match! They packed lots of action into the 14 minutes they went here: you got Lashley as the arrogant, cocky, monster heel & Davey as the fired up babyface who was all about busting out all the big bombs in his arsenal in order to stop the big bad Lashley. Lashley dominated most of it as expected, while Davey got to get his big shit in, some crazy looking suicide dives & that stupid superplex into a suplex (only negative thing about the match) + he also did some brief work over Lashley's leg - which Lashley sold like an absolute champ. What an awesome match.

Definitely wouldn't have expected this from Davey Richards vs. Bobby Lashley. 2017 is pretty wild already.


----------



## Taroostyles

Finally saw Omega and Okada and most certainly a ***** match and perhaps the best finishing sequence I've ever seen.


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> *Davey Richards vs. Lashley - TNA One Night Only: Live - **** - YES!*
> 
> Goddamn, what a super fun, great match! They packed lots of action into the 14 minutes they went here: you got Lashley as the arrogant, cocky, monster heel & Davey as the fired up babyface who was all about busting out all the big bombs in his arsenal in order to stop the big bad Lashley. Lashley dominated most of it as expected, while Davey got to get his big shit in, some crazy looking suicide dives & that stupid superplex into a suplex (only negative thing about the match) + he also did some brief work over Lashley's leg - which Lashley sold like an absolute champ. What an awesome match.
> 
> Definitely wouldn't have expected this from Davey Richards vs. Bobby Lashley. 2017 is pretty wild already.


While I wouldn't personally rate it as highly (went a high *** 1/2 on it) I'm really glad you mentioned this in here. The way Lashley sold his ankle at the end of the match was awesome. That was a _very_ pleasant surprise and I hope TNA starts turning a corner with the new ownership and all that. They have my attention for now.

BTW while it was far from perfect, I actually had a lot of fun with the Moose/Bennett No Holds Barred match too.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES To*

IWGP Intercontinental Championship: Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 1/4 ****
IWGP Heavyweight Championship: Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 1/4 ***** Maybe the best match in history of pro wrestling.


----------



## septurum

Omega vs Okada- *****

I don't see how it can be denied. If you disagree, watch it again.


----------



## Corey

*BJW Tag Team Championship*
Twin Towers (Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato)(c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
_BJW at Korakuen Hall - January 2nd_
https://rutube.ru/video/b75ddb98345691e1e8f1415d4031f3ec/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

Alrighty folks, time to move on from Wrestle Kingdom and watch other wrestling matches.  This is exactly where you need to be starting because this match was FUCKING AWESOME. As weird and obvious as it may sound about a match I'm nominating in here, there really wasn't a single moment in this that didn't have my full undivided attention. Just at the opening there was a simple lockup and a struggle for an advantage, but it was just so... investing to see them do a battle of strength. Sekimoto & Sato tag out, then immediately Yuji & Shuji just start running full speed at each other with clotheslines. :lol Talk about a complete 180. 

The story of this match is what actually made it feel special as well. I don't know about any possible backstory here but the way it was portrayed was that Sekimoto had to do this on his own or possibly overcome some kind of demons or something. He was in there for 80% of the match on his own, taking one hell of a beating, and on occasion Yuji would come in to help him out and hype him up, but it wasn't really until the last couple minutes that you see him get too physically involved as he's trying to hold Sato at bay at ringside while Ishikawa & Sekimoto are inside the ring killing each other. As we build and build the action gets better and better until we reach the final 30 seconds. If that last sequence doesn't make you wanna let out a primal scream of manliness, then you're just not a man. :mark: I actually didn't want it to end. Awesome match, great story, and Sekimoto is THE man. @antoniomare007 you'll like this one.​


----------



## NastyYaffa

*DIY vs. The Revival - WWE NXT 01/11 - **** - YES!*

Another absolute banger between these 2 teams - The Revival once again ruled with their sneaky heel tactics, great leg work, great selling by Gargano & the ending was great, the visual of Dash & Dawson hugging each other before getting killed by Gargano & Ciampa was pretty epic.


----------



## Corey

*KO-D Openweight Championship*
HARASHIMA (c) vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey - ***** (YES!)*
_DDT New Year's Lottery Special - 1/3_
https://rutube.ru/video/c687ba346d9654e13c9a22b754656d13/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

Yep, another great title match offering from the world of puro. Really enjoyed the pacing here and the selling from Bailey. He got his leg worked over for a span and he did continue to use the leg throughout the match, but also did a really good job of showing pain on his face or constantly grabbing at the knee. Plus the story ran through all the way til the end which was even better. Good performances from both men and a really strong finishing sretch. Not much else I could ask for. Just ignore the botched reverse-rana halfway through. :lol​


----------



## flag sabbath

* Twin Towers vs Strong BJ* is an easy *YES!* and sets the bar way high for tag matches in 2017 (I had DIY vs The Revival at ***3/4). Not only do these guys have monstrous chemistry, they GET tag team wrestling - building heat, timing saves, balancing spirit & vulnerability. Every bit as good as any of the WK11 supporting cast *****1/2*


----------



## Corey

flag sabbath said:


> * Twin Towers vs Strong BJ* is an easy *YES!* and sets the bar way high for tag matches in 2017 (I had DIY vs The Revival at ***3/4). Not only do these guys have monstrous chemistry, they GET tag team wrestling - building heat, timing saves, balancing spirit & vulnerability. Every bit as good as any of the WK11 supporting cast *****1/2*


Damn, someone that liked it even more than me? :lol Tag team wrestling in general has been fantastic in just about every company in the first 2 weeks of the year. You've got this gem, DIY/Revival III (*** 1/2+), the Hardys and the Wolves had a good Tag Title match on Impact (*** 1/2), and Alpha vs. The Wyatts on Smackdown (***+). Still have the GHC Tag Title match to watch tonight too. Gotta love it. (Y)


----------



## antoniomare007

Corey said:


> *BJW Tag Team Championship*
> Twin Towers (Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato)(c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
> _BJW at Korakuen Hall - January 2nd_
> https://rutube.ru/video/b75ddb98345691e1e8f1415d4031f3ec/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user
> 
> Alrighty folks, time to move on from Wrestle Kingdom and watch other wrestling matches.  This is exactly where you need to be starting because this match was FUCKING AWESOME. As weird and obvious as it may sound about a match I'm nominating in here, there really wasn't a single moment in this that didn't have my full undivided attention. Just at the opening there was a simple lockup and a struggle for an advantage, but it was just so... investing to see them do a battle of strength. Sekimoto & Sato tag out, then immediately Yuji & Shuji just start running full speed at each other with clotheslines. :lol Talk about a complete 180.
> 
> The story of this match is what actually made it feel special as well. I don't know about any possible backstory here but the way it was portrayed was that Sekimoto had to do this on his own or possibly overcome some kind of demons or something. He was in there for 80% of the match on his own, taking one hell of a beating, and on occasion Yuji would come in to help him out and hype him up, but it wasn't really until the last couple minutes that you see him get too physically involved as he's trying to hold Sato at bay at ringside while Ishikawa & Sekimoto are inside the ring killing each other. As we build and build the action gets better and better until we reach the final 30 seconds. If that last sequence doesn't make you wanna let out a primal scream of manliness, then you're just not a man. :mark: I actually didn't want it to end. Awesome match, great story, and Sekimoto is THE man. @antoniomare007 you'll like this one.​



I did breh. Fun as fuck tag match. I love when Daisuke plays the underdog and Twin Towers vs Strong BJ always delivers.

YES for that match BTW


----------



## Corey

I'm not spoiler tagging this because there's been pretty much no talk that I've seen of it really on the whole forum. Needless to say though, Night 2 of the UK Title Tournament was a great show and the month of January has been INCREDIBLE for the pro graps.

*WWE UK Title Tournament, Night 2*​
*Semi Final:* Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews - ***** (YES!)*

Just a barnburner of a match between two guys that have great chemistry together. The false finishes were awesome.

*Finals:* Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

This is like one of the perfect storms in professional wrestling. You had the biggest heel of the tournament vs. the biggest face of the tournament, a great story going in, and a crowd that was going apeshit for all of it. Awesome atmosphere and both guys delivered top notch performances. The brawling on the outside was probably ym favorite moment of the match and Dunne's facials really added to the experience. That guy is seriously the total package and a superstar imo. Only "negative" I can come up with here was that the finish seemed a bit too easy, but otherwise a damn good way to crown the first ever UK Champion on a tournament that I had no expectations for. WWE just made those two guys more over than they probably could've ever expected.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I will second the nomination of *Pete Dunne v. Tyler Bate*, _WWE UK: Tournament Finals_ - ***** +*

I thought this match was pretty darn good. Dunne's work of the shoulder was absolutely incredible, he was by far the MVP of the tourney. That brings me to my biggest complaint of the match which was Bate's selling after certain spots like his brainbuster. The overall match though was just an emotional rollercoaster like Corey said the biggest heel v. the biggest face. The crowd was emotionally invested and they absolutely came unglued during the finishing stretch. Props to both men especially Dunne.​


----------



## Corey

Forgot to mention this one the other day:

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship (Vacant)*
Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori - ***** (YES!)*
_NOAH The First Navigation - 1/7_
https://rutube.ru/video/9a0473009daab8c9ea3b71987cc3e47d/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

Kicking myself for never seeing on Ohara match up this point because his performance was fucking outstanding here. Great sense of urgency, quickness, and excellent back work that thankfully played into the finish. Great match with a hot finishing stretch and a responsive crowd (which isn't common for NOAH these days).


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mandrews/Dunne + Bate/Dunne both get ***3/4 for me. Mandrews/Dunne was just as good as their banger from BOLA last year - Peter did some awesome work on top, showcasing his nasty offense, and Mandrews was real solid as the ultimate underdog with his flippy hope spots. Bate/Dunne was really good too, I think I would've gone ****+ for it had Bate's selling been a little better, as it was VERY spotty.


----------



## Corey

I actually rated Dunne/Bate *** 3/4 as well on first viewing, but I was watching on my phone over at my parent's house during the Packers/Cowboys game so I said no way, I've gotta watch this properly when I get home. I watched it again and liked it even more, but amazingly each time I was so caught up that I didn't even pay much attention to Bate's shoulder selling. :lol I did like how he sort of "put it back into place" before the finishing stretch but yeah I do realize it wasn't perfect. It was a tad bit annoying when he did that cartwheel and acted like it was all good. Wasn't bad enough to detract me from the match though. What an atmosphere.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES* _to the following_ *WrestleKingdom 11* _matches:_
> 
> *Hirooki Goto v. Katsuyori Shibata* - ***** 1/2*
> 
> *Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahashi* - ***** 1/2*
> 
> *Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega* - ***** 3/4*
> 
> There was a point in the Okada/Omega match where I felt it was going to get the full ***** but the last 5 minutes or so honestly felt like overkill.


Re-watched two matches and

*YES* _to the following_ *WrestleKingdom 11* _matches:_

*KUSHIDA v. Himoru Takahashi* - ***** 1/4*

Something with this match didn't resonate with me on the first watch but outside of that one botch I can thoroughly say this was very much enjoyable. Loved Takahashi's work.

*Kyle O'Reilly v. Adam Cole* - ******

I'll probably be the only guy here who went this high on this match :lol but after re-watching it a 3rd time I definitely think it's worthy. Great shoulder work by Cole, great selling by Kyle.

That would mean for me the final 5 singles matches were all **** or higher, there's no way this show gets topped.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

KUSHIDA vs Takahashi - YES! 
Tanahashi vs Naito - Yes!
Okada vs Omega - yes. I guess I'll include this. It only gets ***** from me.


----------



## Zatiel

NO to everything from WWE's UK Championship tournament, but the semi-finals and finals tell a fun story. Recommended viewing.



Corey said:


> *BJW Tag Team Championship*
> Twin Towers (Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato)(c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
> _BJW at Korakuen Hall - January 2nd_
> https://rutube.ru/video/b75ddb98345691e1e8f1415d4031f3ec/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user
> 
> Alrighty folks, time to move on from Wrestle Kingdom and watch other wrestling matches.  This is exactly where you need to be starting because this match was FUCKING AWESOME. As weird and obvious as it may sound about a match I'm nominating in here, there really wasn't a single moment in this that didn't have my full undivided attention. Just at the opening there was a simple lockup and a struggle for an advantage, but it was just so... investing to see them do a battle of strength. Sekimoto & Sato tag out, then immediately Yuji & Shuji just start running full speed at each other with clotheslines. :lol Talk about a complete 180.
> 
> The story of this match is what actually made it feel special as well. I don't know about any possible backstory here but the way it was portrayed was that Sekimoto had to do this on his own or possibly overcome some kind of demons or something. He was in there for 80% of the match on his own, taking one hell of a beating, and on occasion Yuji would come in to help him out and hype him up, but it wasn't really until the last couple minutes that you see him get too physically involved as he's trying to hold Sato at bay at ringside while Ishikawa & Sekimoto are inside the ring killing each other. As we build and build the action gets better and better until we reach the final 30 seconds. If that last sequence doesn't make you wanna let out a primal scream of manliness, then you're just not a man. :mark: I actually didn't want it to end. Awesome match, great story, and Sekimoto is THE man. @antoniomare007 you'll like this one.​


A little late here, but another YES to this tag. Shuji Ishikawa plays such a good wall of beef, both in eating offense and in beating down the likes of Sekimoto. It's surprising to me that, even though I am tired of Sekimoto's shtick, the guy still makes it work in big tags like this. Okabayashi is still super-fun to watch sell, fire up, an attempt his own comebacks, whether or not they work. This match has a really damned good one, building to him screaming for an equally tired Sekimoto to get his ass up and win this match. 

Certainly an early contender for BJW MOTY.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 01/18 - ****3/4 - YES!*

I was debating should I nominate this or not, because it actually happened on 12/30/16, but fuck it, since it aired last night, I am gonna go ahead & nominate it. 

If you decide to watch this match, I highly, highly, HIGHLY recommend you to check out this brilliant 40 minute build up video to it first:





^ Once you watch that video, the match becomes so much more magical than it already is, even without it. They play off of everything that Brad did in the build up, right here in this match, and it's absolutely awesome. Especially the ref spot towards the finish gave me goosebumps. So, so, so awesome. Just absolutely masterful pro wrestling right there - fantastic storytelling, great babyface & heel roles, great performances by both men, great drama. It had it all. 

Full match here:


----------



## flag sabbath

Don't really get the hype for Bate vs Dunne. Tyler dominated the match, then won. I mean, he kept selling the shoulder, but kept using it too. Dunne made a lasting impression across the two nights for sure, but he was a nonentity here in comparison ****1/4*

Lee vs Attitude was well laid out & had its moments, but was similarly oversold ****1/4*


----------



## The Black Mirror

Corey said:


> @The Black Mirror gonna see how long it takes for you to fall behind on the year. :lol


*You're not wrong! LMAO! I swear I think this year may be my best yet!!*


NastyYaffa said:


> *Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 01/18 - ****3/4 - YES!*
> 
> I was debating should I nominate this or not, because it actually happened on 12/30/16, but fuck it, since it aired last night, I am gonna go ahead & nominate it.
> 
> If you decide to watch this match, I highly, highly, HIGHLY recommend you to check out this brilliant 40 minute build up video to it first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Once you watch that video, the match becomes so much more magical than it already is, even without it. They play off of everything that Brad did in the build up, right here in this match, and it's absolutely awesome. Especially the ref spot towards the finish gave me goosebumps. So, so, so awesome. Just absolutely masterful pro wrestling right there - fantastic storytelling, great babyface & heel roles, great performances by both men, great drama. It had it all.
> 
> Full match here:


*Glad to see my local boy Trevor getting some love internationally. Haven't seen this match yet. I was going to go to this show, but didn't end up being close enough in time with the holidays, etc. Can't wait to check out his latest defense.*


----------



## Corey

*Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Will Ospreay, Shane Strickland, & Ryan Smile* - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
_RPW Live at the Cockpit 12_

I'm gonna be honest with you guys. After this match ended, I literally said out loud to myself "fuck that was epic". :lol That's how much FUN this was. I almost didn't even watch it but I'm damn sure glad I did. It felt like one of those PWG 6-man tags, so I guess whether or not that's a good thing is up to you.  A bunch of sweet tandem moves, crazy sequences, getting the fans involved, and just the general sense of a fun match with something for everyone. Some of you may be a bit turned off by the actual finishing sequence, but I surprisingly didn't think it was that bad and it actually made it feel like a more serious encounter. A hugely pleasant surprise right here.

P.S. - If it helps anyone, Meltzer gave this the same rating of **** 1/4.

P.S. x2 - This now makes 3 matches that I've given YES votes to involving Pete Dunne. Definitely an early contender for WOTY (yeah I'm thinking about that already) and I'm very excited to keep up with his work more than ever. (Y)


----------



## DELITE

My January MOTYC:

★★★★★
Kazuchika OKada vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 11)
★★★★¾
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 11)
★★★★½ 
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Suguira (NOAH the First Navigation DAY 1) 
Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RPW High Stakes)
Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Takeover: SA)
★★★★¼
Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata (WK11)
KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (WK11)
Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF WorldWide ep. 88)
Seth Rollins vs Sami Zayn (Raw 23/1)
Matt Riddle vs. Katsuyori Shibata (RPW High Stakes) 
★★★★
Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (UK Tournament)
Ospreay vs. Lee vs. KUSHIDA (ROH TV) 
Authors of Pain vs. DIY (Takeover: SA)
Cody Rhodes vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Loaded)


----------



## Corey

*ECCW Championship*
El Phantasmo (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***** (YES!)*
_ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsKlxVXNA1M

For me to look at the amount of YES votes I've given in just 3 weeks is kinda crazy, but it's really just a testament to the amount of great wrestling throughout the world right now. This here's another one that came way out of left field and was REALLY enjoyable. It's shot with a hard cam but it's in HD and high in the air so the angle and sound is really good. El Phantasmo is a pretty stupid name but the guy wasn't actually half bad and did some crazy shit to boot. O'Reilly looked motivated and worked as the aggressor with some stiff strikes and his usual submission work. They really worked well off of each other and the match was super engrossing. There's really something for everyone here; whether you like hard strikes, swift counters, high flying, nifty submissions, etc. It's all here and the crowd was hot throughout. They just attacked each other anywhere and everywhere they could. No doubt in my mind that it would've translated even better with a ringside camera and if O'Reilly wrestled this exact same match against someone like KUSHIDA or another top notch junior that people would be drooling all over it. Check it out guys!

Oh and btw ECCW is an indy fed based out of British Columbia for those unaware. (Y)

EDIT: The pro shot version is out now: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFcAKkOs41E&t=1812s​


----------



## Bruce L

I hate talking about December matches as though they were part of the following year, but in the interest of not resurrecting last year's MOTYC thread, I'll say here that I finally watched, and loved, *Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Masa Kitamiya* from December 24. I've been as indifferent towards NOAH as anybody the past few years, but Nakajima looked awesome in the G1, Kitamiya's getting some nice buzz, and Suzuki-gun had nothing to do with this, so I checked it out, and was pleasantly surprised. At over 25 minutes, it's long, but it doesn't feel _too_ long (unlike most other NOAH main events), Nakajima finally looks like the big star everybody was hyping us up for back in '09 (can't put a number on how much it helps that he lost the parachute pants, but it's big), and Kitamiya looks shockingly at home in a main event title match for a guy I'd never heard of eight months ago. Irrelevant to this year, but ★★★★¼, and would've been a YES vote had I gotten it in when last year's thread was still a going concern.


----------



## Taroostyles

Dunne/Mandrews-****
Dunne/Bate-****1/4


----------



## Mordecay

Same^^^^^^


----------



## Taroostyles

Kushida/Ospreay/Dragon Lee-****1/4

Taped in 2016 but either way tremendous TV match.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*YES! ***** for Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura - *The First Navigation 2017*

At 46 years of age Sugiura is physically still a superbeast and that alone is incredible. I would kill to see him against Shibata and Ishii. People accuse him of being able to put only one style of a match, but I'll be damned if that's not THE best style.

This match was about as stiff as you can get without getting locked up for attempted murder. A glorious display of violence indeed, even with that pesky discount KENTA in it. 

Here's a great quality version from YouTube.


----------



## Groovemachine

Some recent British Wrestling noms:

*Travis Banks, Pete Dunne & Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay, Shane Strickland & Ryan Smile - RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12 - ****1/4*

Absolute insanity with an intense and passionate closing stretch from Smile & Scurll. Bravo guys.

*Kenny Omega vs Tiger Ali - 4FW New Year's Wrestleution - *****

Great back and forth action here, and Ali really held his own. This guy is so good and doesn't nearly get the credit he deserves. 3 Kings interference was kept to a minimum, and they all told a good story. 

*Matt Riddle vs Katsuyori Shibata - RevPro High Stakes 2017 - ***3/4*

Just misses out on a heartfelt recommendation as there was a meaty chunk of fighting spirit stuff (*yawn*) but this is worth it for the strike exchanges and excellent technical stuff early on. I'd be fully on board with a rematch.

Still got to see ZSJ/Scurll which I'm hearing great things about, although I'll need to set aside some time for that, think it's a 45min epic!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle - RevPro High Stakes - ****3/4 - YES!*

This was everything I wanted it to be & more. My god. I loved everything about this; the early hold trading, the stiff strikes they laid on each other. Fantastic sense of urgency, great selling & facial expressions. They did the usual NEVER Openweight cliches like strike trading spots, fighting spirit, but I thought that they did those in such a natural way - it didn't come off as something they just had to do because of who they are. It actually reminded me of that O'Reilly vs. Shibata match from last year, where I felt that they did those suplex trading spots just because they had to. That wasn't the case here.



Groovemachine said:


> Still got to see ZSJ/Scurll which I'm hearing great things about, although I'll need to set aside some time for that, think it's a 45min epic!


On paper, those 2 going over 40 minutes sounds VERY unappealing to me, but the match was actually really awesome. Marty is a guy who I find to be really overrated, but his performance was really good. Best he has looked since the PROGRESS match vs. Hero. ***3/4 snowflakes for me.


----------



## TJQ

Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Matt Riddle - RPW High Stakes 2017 *YES*


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I feel like these two from day 2 of the UK Championship Tournament are being overrated by many because the concept is new and this tournament was the first semi-major WWE event of the year. I feel like if these shows happened in June instead of January, nobody would be rating either match as highly. Maybe I'm just way off base here. Different strokes for different folks, as they say. Anyway, here's what I've got:

Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne
WWE United Kingdom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
WWE United Kingdom Championship Tournament - Day 2 (January 15, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate
WWE United Kingdom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
WWE United Kingdom Championship Tournament - Day 2 (January 15, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

I have to check out High Stakes and I'm looking forward to the Royal Rumble this weekend. Hopefully at least Styles vs. Cena can be a contender.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Groovemachine said:


> *Kenny Omega vs Tiger Ali - 4FW New Year's Wrestleution - *****
> 
> Great back and forth action here, and Ali really held his own. This guy is so good and doesn't nearly get the credit he deserves. 3 Kings interference was kept to a minimum, and they all told a good story.


4FW uploaded this for free to their YouTube channel:




Definitely watching it tonight.


----------



## Zatiel

I can’t believe I’m saying this, but…

*YES* - Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Marty Scurll (January 23) – Revolution Pro: High Stakes

I almost didn't watch this. An incredibly long Sabre Jr. match? But it's the best match of Sabre Jr.'s career, and of Scurll's. Sabre Jr. has often rubbed me the wrong way because his character was so bland, but here he was frustrated and often petty. When he flipped Scurll the bird in a hold, he looked sincerely pissed. The match tells a great story of mutual frustration, dragging on until they're both exhausted and had their limbs thoroughly weakened. It also says a lot that Sabre Jr.'s wacky arm holds don't show up until halfway, because he was so busy struggling. 

Likewise, Scurll’s “finger break” move often doesn’t plug into the psychology of his matches, but here he used it to get into the Jujugatame, really selling the struggle for holds. They cut each other off at so many of the right times, like the late-match reversal of the Unprettier into the smoothest Crossface Chickenwing you'd ever seen. 

You can tell it’s a miracle match because after half an hour, they build to make it totally believably that Scurll would break the rules against his former tag partner. It’s Scurll’s most villainous work, and it sets up the valiant role that Sabre Jr. has played for years, but has never played better.

I feel even weirder saying this, but...

*NO* to Shibata Vs. Riddle

It should've been an amazing clash of personalities. Shibata was god-like, just so intense and unforgiving, but the match never clicked. Riddle was proven out of his element, overwhelmed by Shibata, and then... they just sort of did their moves. These two could and should absolutely have MOTY-caliber matches. This one is just a solid exhibition for both guys.

I never thought a Sabre Jr. match would outshine a Shibata match on the same show. It feels so weird because outside of everything else, Shibata still comes across as way more legit than anyone on the entire show. The match structure just wasn't there.


----------



## Corey

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship - 30 Minute Ironman Match*
Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Lashley - ***** (YES!)*
_Impact Wrestling: Genesis 1/26_

Not surprised that this was great because these two have some really good chemistry together. What did surprise me was how quickly they came out of the box. They didn't start slow at all and that was out of the ordinary for an Ironman. Really good storytelling throughout with Lashley's cockiness and antics _almost_ backfiring on him but he still winds up with a big smile on his face by the end. I loved his selling of all the shots to the head in the middle of the match and everything that happened on the entrance ramp was great. As usual with Ironman matches, the last 5 minutes were hot and it ended on a high note. Might have been even better if it was in front of a bigger crowd.​


----------



## darkclaudio

YES to:
KUSHIDA (c) vs Hiromu Takahashi from Wrestle Kingdom [Recommended Match]
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Hirooki Goto from Wrestle Kingdom [Recommended Match]
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi from Wrestle Kingdom [Recommended Match]
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega from Wrestle Kingdom [MOTY]
Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi from BJW 2/01 [Recommended Match]


----------



## Taroostyles

Lashley/Edwards-****1/4

Best TNA match in almost a year since Kurt/Lashley. Great use of the Ironman stip and both guys came out looking good even though Eddie lost the title.

Lashley is booked like a monster but Eddie doesn't lose his credibility and their chemistry together is great. Really well paced between falls and the finishing sequence is excellent. 

I'll be surprised if TNA has a better match all year honestly.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
BJW Tag Team Title Match
BJW (January 2, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

CHAOS (Hirooki Goto, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & Will Ospreay) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Yuji Nagata
Ten Man Tag Team Match
NJPW New Year Dash !! (January 5, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Shane Strickland & The Uptown Funkers (Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay)
Six Man Tag Team Match
RevPro Live At The Cockpit 12 (January 8, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Still need to check out High Stakes and Fantastica Mania. Hoping to start with High Stakes tomorrow afternoon before the Rumble.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley - TNA Genesis - **** - YES!*

When did Lashley become such a good wrestler? He was absolutely great here - super awesome arrogant monster heel performance by him. Eddie was really good as the scrappy underdog too, but much like in the match vs. Davey Richards, Lashley was the star.

*Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - EVOLVE 76 - **** - YES!*

Ethan Page is meh, so I didn't have high hopes for this match, but I am really glad that I did watch it, because it was the best match on the show and a total blast. Zack is pissed off and he is in the house to kick some ass. His early shine was SO good, his offense looked fantastic. Once Page got the control, I expected the match to die a bit, but it didn't! All Ego looked damn good working the heat on the son of Zack Sabre - but every time he was close to getting Zack fully down, ZSJ busted out some awesome submissions - he does those transitions better than anyone in wrestling today. This was so much fun!


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr.
Tag Team Match
NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2017 - Day 6 (January 21, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Euforia vs. Mistico
Singles Match
NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2017 - Day 7 (January 22, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr.
Singles Match
NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2017 - Day 7 (January 22, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong
Singles Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: San Antonio (January 28, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

#DIY (Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa) (c) vs. The Authors Of Pain (Akam & Rezar) (w/Paul Ellering)
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: San Antonio (January 28, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Bobby Roode
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: San Antonio (January 28, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

I still haven't had a chance to catch High Stakes. I'll probably have to check that one out next weekend.*


----------



## Taroostyles

Cena/AJ and Reigns/KO were both around ****1/2 maybe ****3/4 for the former would have to watch again.

Whatever you do just don't watch the Rumble lol


----------



## Corey

*YES (**** each)* for both Owens/Reigns and Cena/Styles. Don't feel like writing more based on how much that Rumble match dragged me down.


----------



## darkclaudio

No to: 
Reigns/Owens *3/4
Cena/AJ *3/4
Rumble Match **1/4


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I usually try to wait at least 24 hours after watching a show live before posting my ratings, to let things sink in, instead of impulsively throwing out stars. I don't want to jump to any extremes or be hyperbolic, but I can safely say that was the absolute worst Royal Rumble match I have seen in my 16 years as a wrestling fan. The last few have been awful, but they keep getting progressively worse. Apart from that atrocity, I liked these two matches:

Rich Swann (c) vs. Neville
WWE Cruiserweight Title Match
WWE Royal Rumble (January 29, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

AJ Styles (c) vs. John Cena
WWE Title Match
WWE Royal Rumble (January 29, 2017)
★★★★½[YES!/RECOMMENDED]

I may be too generous with the cruiserweight match, but I really enjoyed it. I may just be looking for silver linings after the disappointing Owens vs. Reigns match and the terrible Rumble. I thought Styles/Cena III was great and their best match together so far.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> *YES (**** each)* for both Owens/Reigns and Cena/Styles.


I'd probably go around here too and a *YES* for both matches. Maybe a 1/4* higher but that's about it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Will update this at the end of every month.
_1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship at Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

3-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship at Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

4-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

5-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

6-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*

7-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn on Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*

8-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*

9-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*

10-Mephisto vs. Caristico from CMLL Arena Mexico 1/27/17-****1/4

11-Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns in a No Disqualification Match for the WWE Universal Championship at Royal Rumble-***1/4*_


----------



## Ace

*Nakamura v Roode - Takeover San Antonio*
**** 1/4

Nothing else from Takeover or the Royal Rumble.


----------



## The RainMaker

Owens vs. Reigns at RR. **** 1/4.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

I'd give Cena/AJ 4 1/4 stars
Nakamura/Roode 3 3/4 stars
Neville/Swann 3 1/2 stars


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Wouldn't call them MOTY candidates since I didn't feel either were as good as the 4 top matches from WK 11, but I would definitely recommend people check out Reigns vs Owens & Cena vs AJ from the Royal Rumble


----------



## NastyYaffa

*DIY vs. The Authors of Pain - WWE NXT Takeover: San Antonio - **** - YES!*

The Authors looked like absolute killers with their brutal offense, and DIY were excellent working from underneath with small bursts of comebacks & hope spots. Fantastic match.

*AJ Styles vs. John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble - ****1/2 - YES!*

I hated their matches from last year, but their 3rd meeting absolutely ruled. When I read that this was supposedly a "PWG Cena" match, I was ready to hate it, but AJ & Cena FINALLY had the match I knew they had in them. This had the best elements of their MITB & SummerSlam matches - the storytelling with AJ seemingly having a counter to everything Cena busted out & Cena getting pissed off about that - the big moves & nearfalls, I hated them in their SummerSlam match, but here they didn't go overkill with them. They built up to that finishing stretch with all the big moves & nearfalls VERY nicely. This was excellent.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to both Owens/Reigns & Cena/AJ from RR. Fantastic championship matches.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

YES!!! to Owens vs. Reigns at ****1/4

A ohhhhhhhhhhhhh hell no to AJ vs Cena. Awful finisher fest even in spite of AJ showing off his arsenal in the beginning. Cena matches were starting to get good from 2011-2013 but he's way to formulaic now.


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* to Nakamura/Roode (★★★★¼ match; ★★★★★ hype video) and #DIY /Authors (★★★★) from TakeOver: San Antonio. 

Also, a much-belated *YES* to Dunne/Bate (★★★★) from the UK Championship tournament. I feel like I would've liked this even better if I'd watched the whole tournament and seen the stories developing from beginning to end, but it came through well enough in isolation. Also, not quite a yes vote, but recommendation to Dunne/Andrews.

No idea what people were seeing in Strong/Almas. Did nothing for me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle - EVOLVE 77 - **** - YES!*

This was a No Holds Barred match, and it was absolutely wild. Chuckie T has always been really good in these, remember really loving the one he had vs. El Generico in 2009, and this one was great. To start it off, Matt Riddle beat the crap out of him, and to get the advantage, Big Dust had to get chair involved, and from then on, they just went balls to the walls with the no DQ gimmick and worked a hellacious sprint.

*Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - EVOLVE 77 - ****1/2 - YES!*

A Hero's Exit. The Last War between Chris Hero & the greatest opponent of his late 2013 - early 2017 indy run. They went with the Hero-beating-the-shit-out-of-ZSJ formula, and it's always a joy to watch. Hero was brilliant as always, and ZSJ was tremendous underdog w/ his submissions. Loved the Pedigree spot in the end too, as that was a callback to Hero's first match back in the indies in 2013 vs. Gargano. Great, great stuff. Then the post-match. All the feels.

What a great weekend for the graps!


----------



## flag sabbath

*YES!* to *AJ vs. Cena*. Not exactly my preferred style, with the inconsequential back & forth and finisher-killing spammage, but the big match feel & evolution from their previous encounters was undeniable. By far the best WWE match of the weekend, with only Owens vs Reigns coming close (***3/4). Folks are seriously overrating the NXT show *****1/4*


----------



## sharkboy22

*YES!* to John Cena vs AJ Styles. I found this match to be much better than their SummerSlam encounter. I wouldn't call this match a finisher fest at all. I really liked the pacing of it and the placing of the finishers as well. Cena doing a sunset flip powerbomb was a holy shit moment for me. Definitely was not expecting that. AJ sold it beautifully as well. Avalanche AA was cool and the Cena rolling into the final AA was a nice little touch as well. Cena brought his A game and AJ brought his usual GOATing. *****¼*


----------



## TheLapsedFan

sharkboy22 said:


> *YES!* to John Cena vs AJ Styles. I found this match to be much better than their SummerSlam encounter. I wouldn't call this match a finisher fest at all.


Well sure you don't have to call it that. It just makes me wonder what match you watched between these two.


----------



## sharkboy22

TheLapsedFan said:


> Well sure you don't have to call it that. It just makes me wonder what match you watched between these two.


Looks at post count.

Looks at rep.

:mj4

Look man, it's called opinions. Doesn't mean either of us is right or wrong. Imo, using a finisher multiple times doesn't necessarily equate to a match being a finisher best. I mean, look at any Okada/Tanahashi match. Look at a Hero match. Look at the Punk/Cena matches. Ok, the RAW matches could arguably be finisher fests. I wouldn't say Cena and Styles relied on finishers to carry the match. To me, that's the definition of a finisher fest. When the guys are lost in the match and have no idea what to do next or how to pop the crowd so they just spam a finisher.


----------



## Martins

BJW 2/1/2017 - Twin Towers VS Strong BJ

WRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH

Honestly, a big part of the reason I come to this thread is to check out whatever BJW shit mostly involving Sekimoto or Okabayashi some of you guys put here. Never disappoints.

Amazing how good a hard-hitting, intense, big buff motherfucker like Sekimoto is at working from underneath. Probably helps that he's often in there with other hard-hitting, intense, big buff motherfuckers, but still. Guy spends most of the match getting absolutely *wrecked* by Sato and Ishikawa's alternate and tandem offence, and he crumples beautifully under those forearms and kicks. Every once in a while along comes Okabayashi and man oh man, nearly every single time this big burly fucker absolutely cleans house with huge lariats and throwing these guys around with slams. Twin Towers manage to consistently isolate Daisuke though, and nearly kill the poor dude with some sickening series of knees to the gut. 

The ending sequence to this, my God. Strong BJ manage to regain the upper hand thanks to Yuji's insane ability to seemingly alter the odds with nothing but roars and hard bombs in the form of chops, lariats and huge slams, and after all of that, Sekimoto manages to look like he could fall over at any moment while at the same time appearing to be more pumped than ever, blood gushing out his fuckin' head. This is great.

A very *MANLY YES. ****1/4 *


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Hero vs ZSJ was a solid ****, would say yes. Chris Hero, WOTY 2016 having a good start to 2017.


----------



## TJQ

Eddie Edwards (c) vs Bobby Lashley - TNA 1/26/17 - YES
Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr - EVOLVE 77 - *YES*


----------



## Corey

*Wrestlers of the Month: January*​
So assuming that I can keep up with everything as I did this month, I'd like to try and do this at the end of each month and list the recommended matches from every guy (or gal) on the list. Strictly based on personal opinion and it should be fun to see who comes out on top of each month. I'm doing this based on match quality and individual performances while accomplishments/wins may just end up being a tiebreaker or something.

1. *Pete Dunne*

w/ Scurll & Banks vs. Ospreay, Smile, & Strickland (RPW Live at the Cockpit 12) **** 1/4
vs. Sam Gradwell (WWE UK Title Tournament 2nd Round) ***
vs. Mark Andrews (WWE UK Title Tournament Semi Final) ****
vs. Tyler Bate (WWE UK Title Tournament Finals) **** 1/4
vs. YOSHI-HASHI (RPW High Stakes) ***

2. *Sami Zayn*

Last Man Standing Match vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 1/2) *** 1/2
w/ Reigns & Rollins vs. Strowman, Owens, & Jericho (RAW 1/16) *** 1/2
vs. Seth Rollins (RAW 1/23) *** 3/4
vs. Chris Jericho (RAW 1/30) *** 1/4

3. *Bobby Lashley*

vs. Davey Richards (TNA One Night Only LIVE) *** 1/2
Last Man Standing Match vs. Ethan Carter III (Impact 1/12) ***
30 Minute Ironman Match vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact: Genesis 1/26) ****

4. *Matt Riddle*

vs. Rampage Brown (PROGRESS Chapter 41) ***
vs. Katsuyori Shibata (RPW High Stakes) *** 3/4
vs. ACH (EVOLVE 76) *** 1/2
No DQ vs. DUSTIN aka Chuck Taylor (EVOLVE 77) *** 3/4

5. *Neville*

vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 1/3) *** 1/4
vs. Tommy End (WWE UK Title Tournament Day 2) *** 1/4
vs. Cedric Alexander (205 Live 1/24) *** 1/2
vs. Rich Swann (WWE Royal Rumble) ***

*Honorable Mentions* (Basically guys that were really good but in a limited amount of matches): AJ Styles, Katsuyori Shibata, & Braun Strowman. After AJ's match with Ambrose tonight, I could easily swap him out for Neville.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Well, guess I'm not going to be updating at the end of every month like I thought :lol
1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

3-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

4-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

5-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

6-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

7-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******

8-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*

9-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*

10-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*

11-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*

12-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*

13-Mephisto vs. Caristico from CMLL Arena Mexico 1/27/17-****1/4*

14-Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns in a No Disqualification Match for the WWE Universal Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/4*


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Is @Rah or someone else doing the monthly yes tallies this year? I'll happily do it, if nobody else is up to it. Just let me know!*


----------



## NastyYaffa

The Black Mirror said:


> *Is @Rah or someone else doing the monthly yes tallies this year? I'll happily do it, if nobody else is up to it. Just let me know!*


I have been keeping track of them 



> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 7 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 32 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 39 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 2 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> WWE:
> DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Night 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Night 2) || YES = 8 ||
> DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 3 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 6 ||
> John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 9 ||
> 
> TNA:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:


----------



## The Black Mirror

NastyYaffa said:


> I have been keeping track of them


*(Y) Just wanted to make sure somebody is taking care of it.*


----------



## Mordecay

Better late than never

Yes to AJ Styles vs John Cena Royal Rumble 4 1/4*
Yes to Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens Royal Rumble 4 1/4*


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Cena Vs. Styles from the Royal Rumble. I preferred their Summerslam match, but this was still choice. Cena hulking up and lariating Styles made him look like a monster. Their spots were great. It's about as good as WWE's "hit a move, lie there" formula gets. There were some really good counters thrown in, like Cena blocking Styles's legs when he went from the grounded head scissors. 

NO to Reigns Vs. Owens. It has some fun spots but has little flow. I took the match in good faith, even though WWE's own writing acknowledged it was moronic to make it No DQ when they'd put a guy in a shark cage to prevent interference. The guys used so many weapon spots that Jericho's brass knucks were trivial, and that spot was just another kick-out. Strowman then ran in and left me with the question of why we'd watched these two guys fight at all.

NO to Nakamura Vs. Roode from Takeover. Nakamura sold well and had a couple hot comebacks. However, Bobby Roode is a plodding piece of crap on offense. He wrestles like Crap Era Randy Orton, prowling around, occasionally hitting offense or sitting in a hold, and essentially forcing his opponent to over-sell everything to keep it going. There was no sense of struggle or aggression on Roode's part, and when he did his pose, he looked more winded than cocky. When Nakamura spent three solid minutes selling his knee, and Roode hit his DDT, and then was shocked he didn't win? You hit a head move on a guy with a broken leg, genius. This wasn't HHH hitting two Pedigrees and a Tombstone, despite him scooting away on his butt. Just go freaking kill him. I dread a Roode main event scene without guys like Nakamura to carry him with selling.


----------



## DELITE

My February MOTYC: 

★★★★★

★★★★¾
Ospreay vs. Shibata (New Beginning in Osaka)

★★★★½
Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (New Beginning in Sapporo) 
Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (New Beginning in Osaka)

★★★★¼
Elimination Chamber Match
★★★★
Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV)


----------



## Zatiel

NO, but Recommend to Sabre Jr. Vs. Ethan Page from EVOLVE 76. Sabre Jr. continues to do the best work of his career, looking way more vicious and varying up his offense. Page was bland for much of the match, but once he literally tired himself out, his selling and disorientation really helped the story. Page's Fallaway Slam reversal to the Kimura was also really cool. Not a great story, but good stuff, and easily the best Page match I've seen.

YES to Matt Riddle Vs. DUSTIN's No DQ match from EVOLVE 77. I think this is the first Chuck Taylor match that I haven't hated. His career is streaked with poor pacing and unconvincing offense, but since he spent most of the match either getting his ass kicked, or throwing chairs and sentons only to have Riddle not stay down, that worked really well. Riddle was a total star, while DUSTIN was largely a scumbag who couldn't keep a fair advantage on him. That kind of match type is hard to keep up, but the two made it super entertaining by varying up the spots. I also loved the choice of finishing it on gratuitous face pummeling before the pinfall. Riddle wanted to win with his hands rather than a superplex onto chairs.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Not quite a MOTYC (***3/4), but I highly recommend everybody to check out Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy from this week's Impact. I have no idea when Lashley became this good, but he had 2 great matches vs. The Wolves, and now a very good, borderline great one vs. ol' Brother Nero.

Is Bobby 'Bathturd' Lashley the savior of TNA? I am not sure, but I am sure of one thing - and that's that he is on one helluva hot streak right now.


----------



## Mordecay

I watched that match too, I wonder how much better Lashley would've gotten if he stayed on WWE


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Finally saw High Stakes. Here's what I've got:

Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Singles Match
RevPro High Stakes (January 21, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Matt Riddle
RevPro British Heavyweight Title Match
RevPro High Stakes (January 21, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

I plan to watch Road to New Beginning tomorrow.*


----------



## The Nuke

NastyYaffa said:


> Not quite a MOTYC (***3/4), but I highly recommend everybody to check out Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy from this week's Impact. I have no idea when Lashley became this good, but he had 2 great matches vs. The Wolves, and now a very good, borderline great one vs. ol' Brother Nero.
> 
> Is Bobby 'Bathturd' Lashley the savior of TNA? I am not sure, but I am sure of one thing - and that's that he is on one helluva hot streak right now.


Don't know about savior, but he's definitely the most legit main eventer they have. Getting the belt back on him was a smart decision.

He's a good champ to build storylines around, and thus keeping the belt on him is smart. 

And yes he's definitely become a very good Wrestler.


----------



## Taroostyles

Lashley has been great for the better part of 3 years now, he's probably the best all around performer they have.

He's had great matches with Angle, Aries, Davey, Eddie, Jeff, Drew, etc. He has learned how to adapt to almost any style and is probably the most improved in ring performer of the past several years.


----------



## flag sabbath

Can't say enough good things about * Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurll* from RevPro High Stakes. It reminded me of the early ROH classics in terms of pacing & style, and made me realise how much I miss that type of measured epic in today's fighting spirit driven era (Davey Richards has so much to answer for). The match-long story of The Villain matching ZSJ's technical ruthlessness, and staying one step ahead via devious underhandedness was perfectly executed & utterly compelling *****1/2 YES!*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

3-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

4-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*

5-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

6-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

7-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******

8-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

9-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******

10-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*

11-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*

12-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*

13-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*

14-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*

15-Mephisto vs. Caristico from CMLL Arena Mexico 1/27/17-****1/4*

16-Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns in a No Disqualification Match for the WWE Universal Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki - NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo - ***** - YES!*

I didn't watch this live - didn't wake up in time, so after I woke up, I checked the results and saw that it went 40 minutes. Then I also heard some talk that Okada got his leg worked over, and didn't sell it. I went to this not expecting too much because of that, but wow. The 40 minutes flew by as if they were 15 minutes & Okada's selling was fantastic. The storytelling was perfect; it was all about the magnificent evil bastard that is Minoru Suzuki making the golden boy his bitch - he got most of the match, dominating Okada w/ his amazing leg work, and as mentioned, Okada's selling was fantastic. The story was that Okada had to dig deep, man up to Minoru's level to beat him, and that's exactly what he did. Perfect match. MOTY.


----------



## flag sabbath

Really? I thought Okada vs Suzuki was a complete drag. A 15 minute match stretched beyond 40 for the sake of it with Okada's sprinting & springing becoming less and less plausible over time. The crowd wasn't seriously invested or interested in Minoru as a threat to the throne, and Cheerleader Gedo kept having to coax them back into it. Not one I'll be returning to ***3/4*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Like I said with the Rumble matches none of these were MOTY candidates but definitely recommend people watch them

Okada vs Suzuki - NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo - ****1/4

Matt Riddle vs Shibata - RPW High Stakes - ****1/2

Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr - EVOLVE 77 - ****1/2

Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr - **** - RPW High Stakes 

Dam you Wrestle Kingdom for setting the bar so high


----------



## Zatiel

NO but Recommended to Okada Vs. Suzuki. Everything at the end was brilliant and I loved the big counters, like the Piledriver into the Air Raid Crash, and the Reverse Leg Trip into the German Suplex. Okada also sold as well as you could possibly as for someone stuck in leg locks for that long. I agree that it dragged in the middle - Suzuki's offense was too limited for such a long match, and Okada didn't wrestle like a guy prepared for Suzuki's limb-based offense despite the guy having done it for decades. But when Okada fired up, like kicking him in the chest with his one free leg, it was great. I enjoyed the match a bunch, but for NJPW MOTYs, it's behind Okada/Omega and Tanahashi/Naito.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*CHAOS (Hirooki Goto, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & Will Ospreay) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Juice Robinson & Katsuyori Shibata
Eight Man Tag Team Match
NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2017 - Day 1 (January 27, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose
Non Title Match
WWE SmackDown Live #911 (January 31, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

It looks like I'm all caught up with what I actually wanted to check out from January. I'll have to scope out the first New Beginning show next weekend.*


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Okada/Suzuki despite Okada continually no selling the leg work that comprised 95% of the match by continuing to throw dropkicks and even do a nip up. Those things pulled me out of the match when they happened, but the match was still great enough that I kept getting sucked back in right up until the finish, albeit a rather weak finish.


----------



## Zatiel

Wrestling is Life said:


> YES to Okada/Suzuki despite Okada continually no selling the leg work that comprised 95% of the match by continuing to throw dropkicks and even do a nip up. Those things pulled me out of the match when they happened, but the match was still great enough that I kept getting sucked back in right up until the finish, albeit a rather weak finish.


I voted No, but he didn't no-sell in any of those cases that I can remember. After the nip-up he freezes in pain, tenses that leg in particular, and doesn't immediately go on the offense. Likewise he hit the dropkick to the top rope to give himself breathing room; while Suzuki laid on the outside, Okada was selling the leg he'd just used for the move. He showed the signs of the legwork throughout the match.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Zatiel said:


> I voted No, but he didn't no-sell in any of those cases that I can remember. After the nip-up he freezes in pain, tenses that leg in particular, and doesn't immediately go on the offense. Likewise he hit the dropkick to the top rope to give himself breathing room; while Suzuki laid on the outside, Okada was selling the leg he'd just used for the move. He showed the signs of the legwork throughout the match.


Perhaps no sell is too harsh a phrase. However, given that Okada had his knee attacked before the match at the press conference, at the open of the match, outside of the match including with a steel chair, and from there was in an endless number of leg submissions from one of the most legit shooters in wrestling I just don't feel like Okada should have been using that leg at all, let alone to nip up, something entirely unnecessary. I have to believe there are numerous other ways Okada could have gained space from Suzuki without doing so at the expense of the story being told. Yes, he continued to sell but somewhat intermittently. Call it adrenaline if you wish - just didn't jive with me. But clearly I still loved the hell out of the match so it wasn't a deal breaker. Just something that annoyed me personally.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Gonna go *YES* to *Kazuchika Okada v. Minoru Suzuki*, _New Beginning in Sapporo_ - ***** 1/4*

I liked this match, I thought Minoru was absolutely fantastic. He's just f*cking great and his work here was brute, his pace worked for me. Okada on the other hand I don't think he no-sold by any means but I do think he used his leg too much despite it being worked on and that 7-9 minute stretch where he was in the kneebar and didn't tap was OP. However I really did like the match mostly due to Minoru.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Any time you put someone on your shoulders you use your legs to push through. If you have a leg injury, you don't do that. I could have forgiven the drop kicks if he pulled out ONE. 

It's a MOTY candidate but it's a weak contender.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I had no issues with Okada's selling in the Suzuki match. I thought that was actually one of his finest selling performances tbh. Him using a few dropkicks didn't annoy me at all, because he did show that he was still in pain because of all the leg work MiSu had done. He didn't get too much offense in for me to call it bad selling. I thought he did a much better job selling than he did in most of the Tanahashi matches, for an example.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe - WWE RAW 06/02 - **** - YES!*

Reigns was my most awaited main roster opponent for Joe, and I thought that their first meeting truly delivered. Very physical as expected, Joe looked fantastic when he was working the heat on Reigns w/ his killer offense, and Reigns did some really great selling + I loved every hope spot of his and the big comeback towards the end was great, too. These 2 have a classic ****1/2+ PPV match in them.


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara from First Navigation 

I really, really liked it. Ishimori's consistent back problem was an easy formula to run with, and it started with a great looking splat on a drop kick to the guardrail. While Ohara didn't have amazing offense, it still felt pretty violent because he spent some time on the back. Ishimori's selling kind of made it to me; I loved the close-ups of his wincing face and the time he wriggled his fingers as if he'd landed *that* badly on the mat that it jolted his spine and sent nerve tinglings through his arm. You can't even accuse him of no-selling the back during moves because unlike an arm, every wrestling move has your back involved in some way so there's no getting around it. Might've gone overboard on sprinting and stuff, but I buy that as him trying to get the match done before his back gives up on him altogether; came off like he was running out of time. Nice gradual decline in selling in between moves, too, though, before going back to writhing on the floor when Ohara leveled him with another backbreaker. This even had a fucking forearm exchange and slap/fist face-off I really liked, and I normally hate those. Though it was a little odd seeing both of the guys on even playing field for it in the first place (in spite of Ishimori still having to deal with the back problem). Had some silly weird moves in general but they were minimal and ultimately harmless so I forgave them. Could shave off a couple nearfalls too, but that's better than needing to shave of seven or eight like some matches. Match was well worth the time, to the point where I could watch it again right now. Might need to put Ishimori on my radar.


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to Reigns v. Joe from 2/6

Wasn't sure how this would turn out after I watched Joe have that boring as sludge cage match with Nakamura, but this absolutely delivered and was almost exactly the way to get Joe over. I say "almost" because this company can't help but do a run in instead of a clean finish. Reigns being attacked before the bell and Joe looking super intense while mauling him on the floor, was a great way to start this and got some surprising heat on Joe. Reigns basically worked this like a mini Brock Lesnar match; being dead exhausted and holding his mid-section the whole thing, squeezing in any opportunity he can to throw in a single, meaningful blow, and paying dearly for his mistakes. Awesome that Reigns' first real shot at offense was using Joe's momentum against him, so Reigns himself didn't have to try to go at it completely from the bottom. He looked really desperate to get anything he could in, with the barricade blow being the minimum of what he needed. I can only wish that Joe's offense (like his elbows in particular) looked as good as they did in 2004 because that would have added so much more. Still every single little bit of offense felt like it moved the match forward; Joe's corner punches really stand out when the guy taking them is selling like he's having trouble remembering his own name. The pay off to Reigns failing those couple of Samoan drops throughout was excellent, with Reigns having to once again use Joe's own momentum against him to get one out. Not to mention the Samoan drop felt huge, like something that could have reasonably ended the match. Again the run in was an eye-roller but at least Strowman didn't do anything physically. Honestly I think a "we can't contain them" count-out brawl, or Joe being DQ'ed for not letting up, would have been better ways to go about it. Both would set up rematches, too. On that note put these two against each other at Mania you scumbag company.


----------



## Taroostyles

No to both Joe/Reigns from Raw and AJ/Dean from SDL, but really close. ***3/4 for both.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip - PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard - ****1/4 - YES!*

What an outstanding tag match. Started off with Ringkampf working over TJ Cooper, and I truly enjoyed that - Axel Dieter Jr. looked very impressive. Once we we're done with that, SPPT got the control by their heel tactics and they worked over Axel Dieter Jr. in great fashion, and then my god, it was time for WALTER to come in and wreck shit up :mark: Then they basically went balls to the walls PWG style without going overboard & the match remained fantastic till the end. So far the best tag match I've seen this year.


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to Lashley v. Jeff Hardy from 2/2. 

Lashley was getting actual heat from the audience and I love that crowds chant "delete" in support of Hardy. It was basically the kind if crowd dynamic that I think makes wrestling more fun. Lashley is enjoyable on top, he filled time by varying his offense and antagonizing the crowd, which again they mostly ate up. Killer looking crossface forearms when Hardy was on the ropes. Hardy should probably not be taking steel step powerbombs at this point in his career. Damn lunatic. That ass-first bump to the outside too was not comfortable to see. Lashley taking a quick hide under the ring to avoid that was a very nice touch. Bit iffy on Lashley winning on one spear when Jeff couldn't put him away with a twist of fate, two swantons, and two step spots almost all in succession, but believe me that doesn't come off as terrible as it might sound. I really did like this a lot, so much so that I'm putting up with my phone keyboard to write about it. I legitimately forgot I was watching TNA during the match, and I am sincere in saying I consider that a high compliment. I wasn't totally here nor there on the Richards match but this has me much more curious about Lashley's iron man. And I used to be someone who might've said that the day I'm curious about a straight 30 minutes of Eddie Edwards is the day I also ask someone to gun me down in the street.


----------



## Corey

*#1 Contender's 5-Way Elimination Match*
Noam Dar vs. Cedric Alexander vs. TJ Perkins vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali - ***** (YES!)*
_205 Live 2/7_

Holy shit, I really can't believe how much they accomplished and how much of a story this told in just under 14 minutes. They managed to keep the Cedric/Noam story going, keep Perkins looking strong since he's the guy that kinda built the division, not make Ali look like a totally random person that was thrown into this at the last minute, give us some sweet high spots, and also make (or continuing to make I guess) Gallagher look like a total star. There was obviously some great action here and the story around Ali's elimination was super quick bit executed so well. The final two put on a fucking GREAT show and kept me on the edge of my seat. Tremendous performances from Cedric & Gallagher. The division needs more matches like this!​


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought that the only interesting thing about that 205 Live match was the leg work on Gallagher, which Noam Dar started & then TJP continued when him and Gallagher were the last 2. Some really good selling by Gallagher, too. Overall not a very strong match though. **


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> I thought that the only interesting thing about that 205 Live match was the leg work on Gallagher, which Noam Dar started & then TJP continued when him and Gallagher were the last 2. Some really good selling by Gallagher, too. Overall not a very strong match though. **


Well what about Ali landing on his elbow after missing that inverted 450 and Perkins going straight to it with the cross ambreaker? Or that sweet crossbody doomsday spot? Or the Mary Poppins umbrella dive? Or that insane flurry of offense from Cedric where he was taking out everyone left and right? Or that CLOSE AS HELL nearfall after Gallagher's rebound headbutt where he just collapses into a pin?

C'mon Yaffa! All kinds of interesting shit there.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*YES! ****1/2* for Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazuchika Okada - New Beginning in Sapporo

What makes this match so memorable is the fact that it's a 40 minute match, revolving mostly around one guy faking a legbar and the other one grunting, with the heel doing pretty much no spots or impact moves, and it was FUCKEN AMAZING. MiSU the goat. He's just such a believably nasty character, so vile and repulsive, with that legit shooter vibe that makes you pee pee in your pants when his gay ass music hits. Oh yeah, Okada was also good, even with his usual _selling_; "If I clutch the knee with my hands and hop on it a bit beforehand, I guess I can justify doing this springboard dropkick after having my leg worked for 30 minutes." 

*NO! **1/2* for S'more Joe vs. Roman Reigns. Even as probably one of the biggest Joe marks on WF, I just don't see anything special about this match. The generic tv match formula, with that generic interference so we don't forget about the upcoming PPV, with that generic lack of clean finish to help the heel remain somewhat threatening while allowing the face not to look too weak, yaaaaaaawn. It's the status quo wrestling equivalent of state capitalism; you're not doing too well, but you're not doing too bad either. Just mediocre and makes Joe lose a bit of his mystique right off the bat by not giving him a decisive debut win over an established main roster member.


----------



## Taroostyles

Hardy/Lashley-***1/2
205 5 way-***1/2

The Hardy match needed 5 to 10 more minutes with a better finishing stretch and it could've been 4+. Still great physical match and Lashley has great so far this year, easily the MVP of TNA.

The 5 way match was fun but never quite kicked into high gear for me. Gallagher was great throughout and I actually liked TJP but that guy can't seem to get over no matter what he does. It's a shame cause his match with Ibushi is one of the best underdog performances in recent memory.


----------



## theshape31

World of Stardom Championship
*Io Shirai (c) vs Viper*
_Stardom: 6th Anniversary, January 15th_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I checked out the *205live 5 way* since my bro Corey, nomed it. Wouldn't call it a MOTY contender but it's definitely the best 205 live match thus far along with the Noam Dar v. Cedric Alexander match from late last year. 

Solid **** 1/4*, TJP was really good here. He needs to be a heel because ppl already hate him :lol​


----------



## Yeah1993

Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17, date is from cubsfan's profile cards)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lEeIJTbjy4&t=4s
This is that maestros chess game shit and I fall for it every time. Hechicero/Caifan get a fair bit of cumulative time and they used to pull off some really neat spots that, unlike a lot of the rest of the match, I can actually describe. Caifan fails a surfboard the first time so Hechicero quickly crawls on all fours to the ropes, then got up and began selling the legs. Caifan reversed a bow and arrow looking thingy but kept his leg hooked so he could turn it into a move of his own. Really cool looking pair of backbreakers from Hechicero, though not necessarily the dropping part, it was the lifting part. I dunno if Caifan is just a lazy asshole or he purposely tries to make it look like his opponent is almost dead-lifting him, but I really like the visual either way. They both wind up near the ropes at one point with their legs tied up, and everyone seems confused how to even untangle them, it was fascinating to me. Hechicero and Navarro stir shit with each other like two old guys who both go the same bar every night and stink eye each other the whole time, because of a business they were in together that went under forty years ago, and they blame each other for it. Navarro's the instigator, first trash talking (I guess) Hechicero, prompting Hechicero to come into the ring and give the "let me at him" while probably wanting Solar to just get out of the ring. He taunts him not long after and Hechicero can't contain himself to step through those ropes. Later during the Navarro/Solar exchanges he stop Navarro from getting a break by stepping down on the foot that was reaching toward the ropes. I wish that paid off to something more mean-spirited, but they had an energetic exchange I won't complain about. I really want to say more about this but I would have to play-by-play every single direction and angle they bent each other in move-for-move, which is kind of the "problem" about talking in-depth about a maestro tags in general (Solar/Navarro especially). I don't even know where I'd begin describing some of this. The move that Hechicero uses right at the end. The FUCK is that?


So y'all YES matches that you bring up first before anyone else does, you don't 'nominate' them or anything? I'll follow whatever system is in place, I just don't want to look like a doofus by missing the norm.


----------



## Bruce L

Yeah1993 said:


> So y'all YES matches that you bring up first before anyone else does, you don't 'nominate' them or anything? I'll follow whatever system is in place, I just don't want to look like a doofus by missing the norm.


I tend to "YES" matches that I think I'll still be calling MOTYCs at year's end (four snowflakes and up for me, but there's no hard-and-fast system). The "YES" _is_ the "nomination," so to speak, I think.


----------



## Corey

Yeah1993 said:


> So y'all YES matches that you bring up first before anyone else does, you don't 'nominate' them or anything? I'll follow whatever system is in place, I just don't want to look like a doofus by missing the norm.


Yeah a YES vote is basically the same as a nomination. NO votes don't count as anything and it's usually just rebuttal and/or discussion towards a match that was nominated.


----------



## Yeah1993

Bruce L said:


> I tend to "YES" matches that I think I'll still be calling MOTYCs at year's end (four snowflakes and up for me, but there's no hard-and-fast system). The "YES" _is_ the "nomination," so to speak, I think.





Corey said:


> Yeah a YES vote is basically the same as a nomination. NO votes don't count as anything and it's usually just rebuttal and/or discussion towards a match that was nominated.


Yeah that's more or less what I assumed, cool guys, thanks. I don't really have a cut off for YESing anything, I just go with a certain quality or 'gut feeling' if pressed. I won't NO anything just because I'd rather just talk about what I really liked unless someone asks me directly. Plus I'd NO so much that I'd look like a killjoy.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Well what about Ali landing on his elbow after missing that inverted 450 and Perkins going straight to it with the cross ambreaker? Or that sweet crossbody doomsday spot? Or the Mary Poppins umbrella dive? Or that insane flurry of offense from Cedric where he was taking out everyone left and right? Or that CLOSE AS HELL nearfall after Gallagher's rebound headbutt where he just collapses into a pin?
> 
> C'mon Yaffa! All kinds of interesting shit there.


All of those sound pretty sweet when you type them out, but in the match, they just did nothing for me. Noam Dar & TJP saved it from being a 1* match w/ DAT LEG WORK. :side:

Anyways, here's a banger from ROH:

*Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush - ROH Honor Reigns Supreme - **** - YES!*

This is better than anything & everything I saw from ROH in 2016. Lio Rush is such an impressive wrestler - with him getting PWG booking, I am sure that more people will start noticing him this year, and I truly am glad about that. He showcased his great athleticism and smooth wrestling w/ a touch of urgency & desperation here, and that was the perfect opponent against Bobby Fish who was working the role of veteran-teaching-rookie-some-respect, which he did wonderfully. Definitely one of Bobby's best performances. Great match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*NO (Recommended)* *Bobby Fish v. Lio Rush*, _ROH: Honor Reigns Supreme_ - **** 1/2*

Thought it was a good match, Lio Rush continues to impress. Bobby Fish was good here as well, hope he brings all he's got against Adam Cole at Manhattan Mayhem. Like I said though good match, Fish's leg work was nice and Lio's comebacks are always fun to watch. Never hit that great stride though, I'd put this below Lio's singles matches with Adam Cole, Jay Lethal & Alex Shelley.​


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Updated ratings with matches from the recent Smackdown and New Beginning show:
1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

3-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*

4-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

5-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*

6-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*

7-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

8-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

9-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******

10-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-******

11-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

12-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******

13-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*

14-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*

15-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*

16-Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, & Ryuske Taguchi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2*

17-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*

18-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*

19-Mephisto vs. Caristico from CMLL Arena Mexico 1/27/17-****1/4*

20-AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*

21-Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns in a No Disqualification Match for the WWE Universal Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/4*

22-The Ascension, The Usos, and The Vaudevillains vs. American Alpha, Slater & Rhyno, and Breezango from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*


----------



## MisTicO_

A little bit late with mine. But here are mine so far for 2017.

Kenny Omega Vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) ★★★★★★ (YES YES YES YES YES YES YES)

Michael Elgin Vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) ★★★★★ (YES)

Minoru Suzuki Vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) ★★★★★ (YES)

Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) ★★★★3/4 (YES)

Hiromu Takahashi Vs KUSHIDA (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) ★★★★1/2 (YES)

Hirooki Goto Vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) ★★★★1/2 (YES)

Will Ospreay Vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW The New Beginnig in Osaka) ★★★★1/2 (YES)

Dragon Lee Vs Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) ★★★★1/2 (YES)

Juice Robinson Vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) ★★★★ (YES)

John Cena Vs AJ Styles (WWE Royal Rumble 2017) ★★★★ (YES)


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee - NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka - ***1/2*

An absolutely wild match. These 2 always go balls to the walls when they face each other - and this match was no different, they put on one helluva spotfest which was filled w/ some sick, dangerous looking spots. My favorite spot of the whole match was when Hiromu started slapping Lee, and then Lee busted out a sick looking Armbar. They probably went on a bit too long for my taste, I would've preferred if it had gone just a tad bit shorter, but it was still a very good match. Not getting a YES vote from me, but it's definitely worth a watch. Just as good as their FantasticaMania match from last year.

*Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin - NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka - **

Yeaaaaahhh. Typical New Japan main event 'epic'. The first half was completely forgettable, the work Naito did on Elgin's leg was sold very badly by Big Mike. The match only got interesting once they kicked into the finishing gear w/ them just throwing big bombs at each other, but even then, it wasn't very interesting.

I do have one match from the show that I'll nominate though!

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay - NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka - ****1/2 - YES!*

My most awaited New Japan match up in a quite some time. I loved all of their interactions in their multi-man tag matches, and this singles meeting between them sure was as spectacular as expected. Fantastic styles clash with Ospreay first trying to ground Shibata, only for Shibata to get out of everything he tries. Ospreay used his amazing flips to avoid Shibata's deadly strikes. He tried to go toe-to-toe with The Wrestler a few times w/ the strikes, only for him to get absolutely destroyed by him. This had everything I expected it to have - fantastic sequences, intensity, great counters, memorable moments + really good storytelling with Ospreay getting more & more frustrated as he tried everything he could to put Shibata down - the story of a cocky youngster getting humbled, but also earning the respect of the veteran he pissed off. Amazing match.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

So NJPW once again proves why they are the best wrestling company on the planet and I nominate these 3 matches:

Shibata vs Will O'Spreay - ****1/4

Takahashi vs Dragon Lee - ****3/4

Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito - *****

All from New Beginning in Osaka


----------



## The Masked One

I don't know if anyone can post here but for me:

*Kenny Omega Vs Kazuchika Okada* (NJPW - Wrestle Kingdom) ★★★★★
*Minoru Suzuki Vs Kazuchika Okada* (NJPW - The New Beginning) ★★★★★
*John Cena Vs AJ Styles* (WWE - Royal Rumble) ★★★★


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Katsuyori Shibata v. Will Ospreay*, _The New beginning in Osaka_ - ******

Liked the match, Shibata is awesome and Will can be really awesome when he's laser focused. Their styles really meshed well since they are pretty opposite. Liked how Will tried to go for strike exchanges with Shibata but got f*cked up nearly every time :lol

*NO* to *Himoru Takahashi v. Dragon Lee* - **** 1/4*

Outside of their match early last year, I really don't like their matches together. Maybe that's why, because I saw their best match and after that they really feel the same or worse. All their matches feel like overkill too, their ROH match from ASE is another good example of this.

Gonna watch Elgin/Naito later :mark:


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Dragon Lee. I just watched it for the second time and enjoyed it more than the first. So many crazy spots, and they seeded many of them early on, like Takahashi trying to rip off the mask in a chinlock, and later actually getting it off to allow a top rope move. The escape from the double stomp off the top leading to Lee being flung to the floor was wild. So much of this was wild. I also couldn't tell you how long it went. I was never bored and got more excited all the way to the end. Biggest flaw, honestly, is that Takahashi's finisher just isn't as crazy as that Canadian Destroyer reversal he uses. The guy has charisma for days. Probably my favorite of their matches.

NO to Naito Vs. Elgin. Elgin brought it, but Naito didn't. Naito's leg work is so boring and always goes the same, with the same few moves that look okay but that he doesn't know how to work. Especially after watching Suzuki dissect Okada's leg days ago, it felt bush league. And as much as I enjoyed Elgin on offense, he just doesn't sell leg injuries in a way that adds anything to the matches. The match still had very good sequences, like Elgin hitting an Apron Bomb, Rail Bomb, and Doctor Bomb in a row, and the last five minutes were hot. But I expected more from Naito, especially after his Wrestle Kingdom match, and God did this match feel loooong.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES* to *Katsuyori Shibata v. Will Ospreay*, _The New beginning in Osaka_ - ******
> 
> Liked the match, Shibata is awesome and Will can be really awesome when he's laser focused. Their styles really meshed well since they are pretty opposite. Liked how Will tried to go for strike exchanges with Shibata but got f*cked up nearly every time :lol
> 
> *NO* to *Himoru Takahashi v. Dragon Lee* - **** 1/4*
> 
> Outside of their match early last year, I really don't like their matches together. Maybe that's why, because I saw their best match and after that they really feel the same or worse. All their matches feel like overkill too, their ROH match from ASE is another good example of this.
> 
> Gonna watch Elgin/Naito later :mark:


*YES* to *Tetsuya Naito v. Michael Elgin*, _The New Beginning in Osaka_ - ***** 1/2*

Awesome match, just overall consistent action. Never felt bored with this, love Naito's leg work and Elgin's selling was on point. Elgin doesn't get enough credit for his selling tbh, guy's a hoss but he does the little things as well. The last 10 minutes or so were just absolute fire just going at it. Not as good as their G1 match last year but still a great match.


----------



## WWPNJB

Ospreay/Shibata - YES! **** 1/4
Lee/Takahashi - YES! ****
Elgin/Naito - YES! **** 1/2


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES
Tetsuya Naito v. Michael Elgin *****3/4*

Incredible performance by Big Mike, once again proving he belongs in spots like this. He left it all in the ring and Naito took one hell of a beating for him. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

YES to both Shibata/Ospreay and Dragon Lee/Takahashi - both **** 1/2


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES* *to Will Osperay vs Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW: The New beginning in Osaka*

This is actually my first exposure to both men, and they work very well together. I have heard what both men are known for, Shibata for his brutal striking and stiffness, Osperay for his aerial ability and his incredible athleticism. Together the styles clicked remarkably well, with Osperay even trying to play Shibata’s game, foolishly as Osperay’s strikes were no match for Shibata’s own. Even though he lost, Osperay put on a hell of a performance and I find myself actually liking him much more than I originally had predicted. And I LOVE Shibata’s ruthlessness and stiffness. Excellent match.

*****1/2*

I'll have to watch some more from the show as well.


----------



## Corey

***** 1/4* and a *YES* for the *Elimination Chamber match.* 

AWESOME match top to bottom. The new chamber allowed for them to do way more creative shit and fly around without the injury risk being as high. Cena & Styles starting off was a great move and both of them were absolutely fantastic throughout. Styles in particular was bumping like he was 10 years younger while Ambrose was killing himself at every opportunity as well. They did a good job of creating a story between he and Corbin, even though I wish Corbin had lasted longer. Miz segment was hilarious and did everything it needed to. Everything involving the last three onward had me on the edge of my seat throughout. I bit SO hard on those nearfalls! Probably a top 5 chamber match imo.

Also wanna give a shoutout to Orton vs. Harper. You wanna talk about breakout performances, then look no further. VERY good match (*** 3/4).


----------



## Taroostyles

**** for the chamber match so yes

Could have been even better if the chamber stip was more incorporated as the actual wrestling is what made the match strong. Can't lie the softness of the structure does hurt the stip slightly as a match like that should have the brutality ramped up even in a PG world that is WWE now.

Still a great match and moment.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Updated after Elimination Chamber:
1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

3-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*

4-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

5-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*

6-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*

7-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

8-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

9-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******

10-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******

11-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-******

12-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

13-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******

14-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*

15-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*

16-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*

17-Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, & Ryuske Taguchi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2*

18-Randy Orton vs. Luke Harper from Elimination Chamber-****1/2*

19-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*

20-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*

21-Mephisto vs. Caristico from CMLL Arena Mexico 1/27/17-****1/4*

22-AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*

23-Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns in a No Disqualification Match for the WWE Universal Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/4*

24-Tag Team Turmoil for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship from Elimination Chamber-****1/4*

25-The Ascension, The Usos, and The Vaudevillains vs. American Alpha, Slater & Rhyno, and Breezango from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*


----------



## Ace

No to everything from the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'd probably go ****** to the *2017 Elimination Chamber.* Not so sure if it's a MOTYC though.

Guys like Ambrose & AJ tried their darnedest to make this match look brutal. Ambrose was jumping off of any and everything and he utilized the steel the most and AJ bumped his a** off for everyone. Cena was consistent so good on him, The Miz was fun, Corbin was a beast and the final minutes between Bray and AJ were thrilling. 

This will end up being one of the weakest matches nominated this year. This and the Bate/Dunne match from the UK Tourney.


----------



## Mordecay

**** for the Elimination Chamber match

***3/4 for Harper vs Orton Elimination Chamber

**** for Ospreay vs Shibata New Beggining in Osaka

Still have to watch Takahashi/Dragon Lee and Elgin/Naito


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'd probably go ****** to the *2017 Elimination Chamber.* Not so sure if it's a MOTYC though.
> 
> Guys like Ambrose & AJ tried their darnedest to make this match look brutal. Ambrose was jumping off of any and everything and he utilized the steel the most and AJ bumped his a** off for everyone. Cena was consistent so good on him, The Miz was fun, Corbin was a beast and the final minutes between Bray and AJ were thrilling.
> 
> This will end up being one of the weakest matches nominated this year. This and the Bate/Dunne match from the UK Tourney.


 It didn't feel brutal, they really needed to do some cool spots to make it memorable. All of the spots they tried fell way flat. Just can't look past that especially with more room to maneuver ontop of the pods. Matches like this make me feel like AJ is wasting his time in this company. I detest the neutered, spam finishers/big moves style, it's just not good wrestling.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> It didn't feel brutal, they really needed to do some cool spots to make it memorable. All of the spots they tried fell way flat. Just can't look past that especially with more room to maneuver ontop of the pods. Matches like this make me feel like AJ is wasting his time in this company.


I wouldn't say all the spots fell flat, the crowd reacted great to the sh*t Ambrose did but I do agree it didn't feel brutal. Like I said I'm not so sure if it's a MOTYC or not just felt like it was missing something, maybe that was the brutalness or maybe it was the cool moments not so sure.


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I wouldn't say all the spots fell flat, the crowd reacted great to the sh*t Ambrose did but I do agree it didn't feel brutal. Like I said I'm not so sure if it's a MOTYC or not just felt like it was missing something, maybe that was the brutalness or maybe it was the cool moments not so sure.


 What made the match so bad was how there was literally only two people wrestling for 90% of the match while the others were laid out. I mean wtf? Are we supposed to believe it's not possible to have two fights going on at the same time?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> What made the match so bad was how there was literally only two people wrestling for 90% of the match while the others were laid out. I mean wtf? Are we supposed to believe it's not possible to have two fights going on at the same time?


That's typical WWE booking, just like in triple threats & fatal four ways where two guys will fight in the ring while the others lay on the outs and wait :lol


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That's typical WWE booking, just like in triple threats & fatal four ways where two guys will fight in the ring while the others lay on the outs and wait :lol


 They shouldn't bother doing hardcore matches like this, they'll never do the stipulation justice. They've been completely neutered and will only look horribly bad in comparison to prior matches. Without the blood, physicality and brutality, they'll never be able to get close.


----------



## 777

Really enjoyed the entire Elimination Chamber PPV but wouldn't consider any of the matches a MOTY contender.
As it stands my short list looks like:

Omega vs Okada
Okada vs MiSu
Dunne vs Bate
Nakamura vs Roode

But I haven't checked out NB Osaka yet (hopefully tomorrow) and expect great things from Elgin/Naito and Ospreay/Shibata.


----------



## Corey

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> *What made the match so bad was how there was literally only two people wrestling for 90% of the match while the others were laid out.* I mean wtf? Are we supposed to believe it's not possible to have two fights going on at the same time?


What? There were tons of multi-man spots throughout the match. Miz was literally wrestling 3 guys at once at one point and there were multiple spots off the top rope or the pod that involved a bunch of guys. You have to give them time to sell so the massive bumps are believable or else your "brutality" level will be even lower (I get that complaint though btw, I actually reacted in a weird manner after seeing the first bump on the outside). Getting 3-6 guys just all running around at once simply doesn't make sense in this type of match.


----------



## Corey

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Hajime Ohara (c) vs. Daisuke Harada - ***** (YES!)*
_NOAH The First Navigation in Osaka 1/21_
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5rK95X3mRiiazFYdTlET25RVE0/view (Starts at 1:29:00)

Hajima Ohara is an incredible professional wrestler. I've only seen two matches from him and I've already came to that conclusion. :lol This was another fantastic match from him where Harada brought just as much to the table. The backwork was a constant story and some of the backbreakers here were just fucking sickening to watch, especially the ripcord one late in the match. A bunch of collisions or moves in general were pretty disgusting, whether it was the backbreakers, Ohara taking a gordbuster over the railing, or Harada delivering some brutal ass double knees to the sternum. They beat the piss out of each other and the finish is great. @Yeah1993 put this one on your watch list. (Y)​


----------



## WWPNJB

Elimination Chamber had 2 solid matches in Harper/Orton (***) and the EC (*** 1/2) unfortunately nothing to make the MOTYC cut.


----------



## Ace

Corey said:


> What? There were tons of multi-man spots throughout the match. Miz was literally wrestling 3 guys at once at one point and there were multiple spots off the top rope or the pod that involved a bunch of guys. You have to give them time to sell so the massive bumps are believable or else your "brutality" level will be even lower (I get that complaint though btw, I actually reacted in a weird manner after seeing the first bump on the outside). Getting 3-6 guys just all running around at once simply doesn't make sense in this type of match.


 I mean't multiple fights e.g. Cena and AJ outside the ring and Dean and Corbin inside the ring. The structuring wasn't realistic and took me out of the match.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I'll give a recommendation to the Elimination Chamber match - **** - Good match and really enjoyed the Bray Wyatt/ AJ Styles exchange and Wyatt was booked to be a top star in the match


----------



## NastyYaffa

The Chamber match was meh. There were moments in it that I really enjoyed, such as AJ Styles being the machine that he is, Corbin coming in & destroying people + Miz doing his Daniel Bryan shtick, BUT in between those moments that I enjoyed were lots of dull, boring action that did absolutely nothing for me. **1/2. Great performance by Styles, not a very good match.

I actually thought that Becky vs. Mickie was the best match of the night. Got that one at ***1/2 - very simple match w/ Mickie taking most of it working on top, she looked really good and so did Becky who is one helluva FIP. Really good stuff.


----------



## Martins

NO, but about ****** or close for all of the following:

Minoru Suzuki VS Kazuchika Okada (MiSu being a fucking torturer and a killer with those heel hooks and slaps. I rarely am impressed by Okada's selling too, but this was definitely one of those times; shame it had to go for so long and pretty much most of it was Okada in a permanent heel hook, so it was still a cool match, but unlike other matches which go into overkill in New Japan, this kinda felt like an overkill of "not much goin' on"; still really cool though);

Hiromu Takahashi VS Dragon Lee (fuckin' crazy-ass spots and moves everywhere and the hate was definitely brought, but still didn't click with me thaaaaaat much);

Katsuyori Shibata VS Will Ospreay (Ospreay got fuckin' wrecked as I expected and wanted so badly to see, but kinda wish it went longer; guy bumped and sold like a champ for Shibata's offense though, so that was really goddamn fun).


----------



## 777

Finally got through Osaka, going to add Elgin/Naito to the short list for now, but it's still super early in the year so who knows how that will play out.
Really enjoyed Ospreay/Shibata, my only gripe being that some of the sequences were photocopies from the six-man in Sapporo.
Takahashi vs Dragon Lee was pretty dope too.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*No to Becky Lynch vs Mickie James - WWE Elimination Chamber 2017*

Match itself was really good. I liked their psychology overall, and they picked it up nice in the end with Becky playing a great babyface as always. I feel like it could have gotten even better with some more time, but it was good for what it was.

****1/2 *

*No to Luke Harper vs Randy Orton - WWE Elimination Chamber 2017*

Very good match between both guys. Harper shined in this match, and I give him a lot of credit in working to get the crowd to be on his side even when they clearly were favoring Orton. The ending was very strong, but I think it was just missing a little something to be considered a GREAT match. 

****3/4*

*Yes to Dean Ambrose vs John Cena vs The Miz vs Baron Corbin vs Bray Wyatt vs AJ Styles - Elimination Chamber Match - WWE Elimination Chamber 2017*

One of the best chamber matches I've watched. They had action all through the match, and there wasn't really a point to me where it felt like it dragged. I think in the end the upgrades to the chamber itself were done to allow the guys to work and do spots easier, which showed greatly though the match, and made it safer overall. I liked Corbin in the match, and am curious for a supposed Ambrose/Corbin feud. Styles bumped like a madman and looked like the best dude in this match (to nobodies surprise), and Miz's performance (outside of his Bryan impersonation) was funny as hell. Overall though, they really made Wyatt out to look legit, pinning both Styles and Cena, and I thought this was pretty great. 

*****1/4*


----------



## Mordecay

Finally saw Osaka

No to Takahashi vs Dragon Lee ***3/4. It got uncomfortable to watch at times, very good match, but not MOTY worthy

YES to Elgin vs Naito ****1/2. Not as good as some of the WK11 matches, but probably the best match after those. I heard Meltzer review praising Naito but I actually think Elgin was the standout, he even sold the leg better than Okada last week. What takes down the match a few notches imo was the ending, Elgin did the apron powerbomb, followed by the barricade powerbomb followed for the Elgin Bomb and Naito kicks out, that's some Roman superbooking bullshit at its finest, I guess Okada is not the only superman in NJPW


----------



## Yeah1993

Hope no one minds if I’m late to giving YES to a lot of stuff. Trying to watch as much as possible, so I can only squeeze in so much each day.

YES to all these:



Spoiler: good matches?



Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW High Stakes 1/21/17)
This was so enjoyable. Mat wrestling felt like it was building to something bigger instead of just being time filler. Even if it was, it was really good, with some “thinking on your feet” moments. The headscissors to Riddle ducking the penalty kick was so fucking cool. Riddle being outclassed then getting frustrated and resorting to strikes was a great transition from the mat. I actually smiled when Shibata was no-selling the chops. It was like he’d been so accustomed to being ripped apart in Japan that he’s like “no, no, that is not how you chop, young rookie.” Riddle has this super stubbornness about him too so it was charming that he kept trying. There are no selling Germans and forearm exchanges in this. Guess I’ll mention it, but not harp on it because I’ve seen so many of them in 2017 wrestling already. So whatever to that, overall this was pretty awesome.

Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (Raw 1/2/17)
Second time watching this. No more maybes, I think last man standing is definitely the gimmick match WWE does best. Zayn baiting Strowman to get the kendo stick shots were great, not only for that, but it felt like he was backing in and out to avoid a beating, too. One thing I was impressed by was how naturally they worked all over the place. They covered a lot of ground but it wasn’t your usual “hold my head and drag me; we need to work our spots.” It was that one was escaping/finding new things to use, and the other was chasing. You could say the backstage brawling was too minimal but I think it made a lot of sense, because that was the first time Strowman was in trouble the whole match. He needed to get out of there. I love the idea that backstage at WWE is like the Acme warehouse in Who Framed Roger Rabbit where you can just pull shit from anywhere. Strowman could have sold the foreign objects a little better, and those tables for the dive spot were too convenient, but other than that I thought everything about this worked excellently.

Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE UK Championship Tournament 1/15/17)
This was basically excellent beginning to end. From the strike interactions (they both throw great ones, btw), to Dunne getting shots at Bate’s injured arm (his stomps are 10/10, btw), to the holds (Dunne also has a 10/10 chinlock, btw), to the normal shit (awesome collar-and-elbow to start, btw). Outstanding fucking crowd. I will always be totally partial to a crowd that boos heels and cheers faces so having one that were berserk batshit for the face Bate is like my wrestling heaven. Every little reaction they had warmed my goddamn heart. Nigel on commentary said the crowd fell silent in disbelief when Dunne had the armbar move on, and you could see that was actually true considering some of them had their hands near their mouth. Bate fighting out of a couple things was eyebrow raising but it usually lead to something good, like a legitimately fucking *incredible* brainbuster. I wanna say Dunne didn’t sell that well enough, but I think to sell it well enough you’d need to lay down for 25 minutes. Bate worked the crowd like magic the whole match with moments like the really great airplane spin spot and failing to hit the tiger driver, and when he finally did they became totally unglued. Might be one of my favourite feel-good matches ever. This is probably the 2017 match to beat for me right now.

Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 77 1/28/17)
I really liked every moment of this. Didn’t have much in the way of structural transitions but I never once felt they needed it. It was just two guys being tough bastards and working holds and smacking each other. None of the holds/reversals were really smooth but it worked in favour because of how rugged the match was in general. Yehi has some really violent looking ways of getting holds on, there were a couple that I wonder if I were put in them whether I’d lose a disc in my spine. Pretty sure every chop and slap in the match was a total shoot with zero air in between skin and skin. Because of that the thigh-slapping kicks really stood out as more phony than usual. Yehi has a great little thing with stomps and ACH mocking that later on was great. The match in general had this feel of personal aggression where even beyond a victory these two have some kind of disdain for each other. Yehi’s a great shit talker. KISS YOUR KNEES! Post match handshake felt super earned and sincere. I’d watch a match like this five times every day. I heard Yehi was great in FIP recently against Brian Cage and oh bloody boy do I hope I can find somewhere to watch that without spending over $20.

Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 77 1/28/17)
I was a little disappointed with Hero/Lee from Evolve 76, because combined those two weigh about 1740 pounds, so anything other than a total beefy meatchop slugfest would leave me wanting. What I wanted from this was Hero toying with Sabre, while Sabre tries to pull the win off. I got it. Hero’s bully-ish stuff was all great. Murderous looking offense, to the point where you could say anybody moving their body three minutes after it would come off as them not selling it enough. Even then…not fond of Sabre’s selling. I think I still like him, but it’s been less and less each time I’ve seen him. HERO though, he made this with his slugging. He used by far the best tombstone piledriver I’ve ever seen, too. It really looked like he just drove Sabre downward. Everyone who plans to use the tombstone from now needs to take a lesson from Hero on how to do it like that, without ending the opponent’s career. There was a great segment where Hero was trying to win by count-out and just downing Sabre with ridiculous boots to his face. Hero kicking out of pins by virtue of just being too heavy for Sabre to keep him down was something really nicely added, even though it’s something I’m only saying it LOOKED liked had been the case. Hero doing a pedigree because he’d been hired by WWE again. Holy shit. Speaking of that; Hero/Gran Metalik, Hero/Sombra, Hero/Gallagher, Hero/Cedric, Hero/Swann, Hero/TJP, Hero/Kendrick, Hero/TAJIRI!! All come at me. I will have major heart palpitations if Rey motherfucking Mysterio comes back to WWE and Hero goes heel against him for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Corey

*RAW Women's Championship*
Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley - ***** (YES!)*
_Monday Night RAW 2/13_

roud

Outside of this hitting me right in the feels, these two brought their fucking A-GAME here. Charlotte was as vicious as ever with the neck work and Bayley brought the fight right back to her at every turn. As soon as she slapper her in the opening minute, you knew the shit was on. The finishing sequence was unpredictable and executed perfectly. Loved it.​


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley - WWE RAW 02/13 - ****1/4 - YES!*

This actually reminded me of the Bayley/Sasha classic from Brooklyn when it comes to the structure of the match. Charlotte's work on top was superb, really vicious work over Bayley's neck, and Bayley was excellent (as usual) as the fiery babyface.


----------



## Martins

I echo the YES for Charlotte/Bayley from last night's Raw, that match was great. Nothing too contrived, just Charlotte being a total bitch with the trash talk and neck work and Bayley giving another great underdog bebyface performance she's so good at. *****+*


----------



## flag sabbath

* Shibata vs Ospreay* was excellent, although not quite MOTY calibre. They did a great job of making Will look worthy of hanging with the heavyweights, but then Shibata pulled that shit where he suddenly can't be arsed selling because he's, yawn, a tough guy ******

* Takahashi vs Lee* was reckless as hell & rough around the edges, but my god, what a thrill ride. It reminded me of the first time I saw Liger vs Sano way back when, and that kind of special buzz is ultra rare nowadays *****1/2 YES!*

I was enjoying *Naito vs Big Mike* up to a point. Elgin did a MUCH better job than Okada of having the bad wheel limit his offence that's for sure. But after Naito survived that unholy trinity of power bombs (apron, barrier, spinning sit-out), everything that followed looked AA-pathetic - especially Destino ****3/4*

Nothing from Elimination Chamber warrants mentioning here.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena - WWE SmackDown 02/14 - ****1/2 - YES!*

My GAWD. One of the best spotfest style triple threats I've ever seen. Just incredible action from start to finish.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Where is Melina vs Alicia Fox?


----------



## NastyYaffa

ANOTHER match from last night's SD!

*Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James - WWE SmackDown 02/14 - **** - YES!*

I was a big fan of their PPV match, and the re-match was even better. Very simple, super effective & well executed storytelling in Mickie looking to be in trouble for majority of the match until the finish. Super fun, great match.


----------



## Taroostyles

No to Styles/Wyatt/Cena

***3/4

A good match but the structure of the latter part of the match was destroyed by the finisher fest. I mean AJ took 2 AAs and when Cena went for a 3rd he transitioned right into the calf killer. I'm OK with the false finishes in big matches where it feels appropriate but this was just too much and it cheapened it for me.

Still really good action and those guys could tear the house down with a better layout.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*NO! ***1/2* for the Elimination Chamber. It would've been much better if the other half of the people involved also wrestled. Also that botched finish. 

P.S. Styles still a beast.

Also *NO!* and ****1/2* for Harper vs. Orton. This was a very good match. They both looked kinda clueless in the middle but eventually found rhythm. Recommended.

Now to torrent smackdown :mark:


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena - WWE SmackDown 02/14 - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> My GAWD. One of the best spotfest style triple threats I've ever seen. Just incredible action from start to finish.


I don't think I'll ever understand your tastes in wrestling. Nothing interesting happens in the Cruiserweight 5-way and the EC is dull and boring, but you give a match **** 1/2 that had nothing but finishers for 10 minutes straight. I don't get it! :lol



Limb Harvest said:


> Also that botched finish.


I actually liked the finish a lot more since he didn't catch him clean. Wyatt had to wrench him over into position literally by the neck and it helped put over the realism and exhaustion. Looked far better than Cena's lazy flopping he does for it.


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Charlotte Flair Vs. Bayley from Monday. Excellent wrestling, excellent story. Charlotte is one of the best heels in that entire company, carrying herself like a capable boss, and getting stunned and rocked back just like her dad when Bayley got a good shot on her. The story was that Bayley belonged. She had an armbar and Charlotte tried rolling through? Bayley was ready and rolled through with her, keeping the hold, something no man has done on Raw in years if ever. Eventually Bayley took some heavy shots to the head, like that Schoolgirl into the corner, but she kept fighting back. Even the first bit of interference didn't stop her. When Sasha interfered, it wasn't erasing what the women had done, but evening the odds. Loved it. So glad I tracked it down after skipping Raw.

NO but Recommended to the Elimination Chamber. Everything with Cena and Styles was a blast, and when it came down to them and Wyatt, it was all great. Corbin didn't fuck anything up, which is what I ask from him at this point. Styles having to be manhandled out of the air for the finish looked cool.

NO but Recommended to Wyatt Vs. Styles Vs. Cena from Smackdown. Opening with the Harper attack added some real fire to a match that didn't even need it. Styles hopping on Wyatt a second time to put him through the table was such fun. It never felt like meaningless finisher spam to me. Cena's AA doesn't work like it used to, so he's hitting it on guys and hoping for the pin, but he's also ready to keep going if he has to. But when Wyatt hit Sister Abigail, it was over. They protected the move that they needed to.

This has been one hell of a week for WWE wrestling.


----------



## Groovemachine

flag sabbath said:


> * Shibata vs Ospreay* was excellent, although not quite MOTY calibre. They did a great job of making Will look worthy of hanging with the heavyweights, but then Shibata pulled that shit where he suddenly can't be arsed selling because he's, yawn, a tough guy ******


^This. 4 snowflakes from me too. Ospreay looked spectacular - yes, he did some super-duper flippy shit, but also looked good in his strike exchanges (that sudden knee to the midsection looked vicious) and he got to look resilient too. Love that him being all cocky came back to bite him in the ass.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand your tastes in wrestling. Nothing interesting happens in the Cruiserweight 5-way and the EC is dull and boring, but you give a match **** 1/2 that had nothing but finishers for 10 minutes straight. I don't get it! :lol


I am actually quite surprised that I loved the match as much as I did tbh, because usually I am not a big fan of finisher spamming in matches - for an example I hated Cena vs. Styles from SummerSlam & the Royal Rumble '15 triple threat. But for whatever reason this one was so well put together that I just absolutely loved it. It has to be one of my top-5 favorite triple threat matches ever, if not top-3.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Corey said:


> I actually liked the finish a lot more since he didn't catch him clean. Wyatt had to wrench him over into position literally by the neck and it helped put over the realism and exhaustion. Looked far better than Cena's lazy flopping he does for it.


To me it just looked sloppy and was clearly a botch with not that great of a recovery.


----------



## Zatiel

Out of kayfabe, it was obviously a botch and both of them would have rather it gone smoothly.

In kayfabe, Wyatt caught a guy in a very difficult counter and brute-forced him into his move.

The end result? Look badass to me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Big *NO* to *AJ Styles v. John Cena v. Bray Wyatt (c)*

Commercials and 82 finishers killed this match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle - WCPW True Destiny - **** - YES!*

What is 2017??? So much crazy shit happening in the world of the graps, such as Kurt Angle having a great match! I didn't have any expectations coming into this, I am not a fan of Angle, and Alberto can be a hit-or-miss, but here the man was a clear hit. He was so awesome, the match was mostly centered around him working over Angle in very heelish fashion, and it was very enjoyable. Angle basically worked it from underneath, busting out his greatest hits, so his performance was enjoyable as well - definitely very different from your usual Kurt Angle big match, which is a BIG positive. Thumbs up big time for this one.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Bayley vs Charlotte for the WWE Raw Women's Championship - WWE Raw 2/13/17*

Excellent match. Bayley played a fabulous underdog babyface, which seems to be her best calling card, as she's done it so well in so many matches (vs Nia Jax, vs Sasha Banks, etc). Charlotte did some great work on top, working hard on Bayley's neck, especially two spots into the barricade and that moonsault which damn near looked like it killed her. There was also a GREAT near fall from a hurricanrana, which got the entire crowd it seemed out of their seats.

Now, I wouldn't have booked it this early for Bayley to win, I think stalling it out more and having her play underdog booking longer to finally win it at Mania would be best. I'm also not a fan of having the title bounce around so much, so hopefully they allow somebody to have a decently long run with it. 

That being said, fantastic main event, and an awesome match.

*****1/4*

*NO to Bray Wyatt vs John Cena vs AJ Styles for the WWE Championship - Smackdown 2/14/17*

Really damn fun for a main event with some great near falls and all three men looking great. However, I felt like they were way too many near falls despite some being great, and the vast majority of the match felt like a finisher fest. Still enjoyable though, but not a MOTY contender.

****3/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*David Starr vs. Matt Riddle - CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else! - **** - YES!*

Physical, super action packed. I have not seen much of David Starr, but he was really solid here. His offense looked pretty good, but the real star of the match was (unsurprisingly) Matt f'n Riddle. What a stud that man is in the ring. It's always so much fun to watch him on the offense, and that was the case here too. Great match.


----------



## Ace

Dr. Middy said:


> *YES to Bayley vs Charlotte for the WWE Raw Women's Championship - WWE Raw 2/13/17*
> 
> Excellent match. Bayley played a fabulous underdog babyface, which seems to be her best calling card, as she's done it so well in so many matches (vs Nia Jax, vs Sasha Banks, etc). Charlotte did some great work on top, working hard on Bayley's neck, especially two spots into the barricade and that moonsault which damn near looked like it killed her. There was also a GREAT near fall from a hurricanrana, which got the entire crowd it seemed out of their seats.
> 
> Now, I wouldn't have booked it this early for Bayley to win, I think stalling it out more and having her play underdog booking longer to finally win it at Mania would be best. I'm also not a fan of having the title bounce around so much, so hopefully they allow somebody to have a decently long run with it.
> 
> That being said, fantastic main event, and an awesome match.
> 
> *****1/4*
> 
> *NO to Bray Wyatt vs John Cena vs AJ Styles for the WWE Championship - Smackdown 2/14/17*
> 
> Really damn fun for a main event with some great near falls and all three men looking great. However, I felt like they were way too many near falls despite some being great, and the vast majority of the match felt like a finisher fest. Still enjoyable though, but not a MOTY contender.
> 
> ****3/4*


 I really don't understand it... protect finishers with a slow pin attempt.. I loved the match until it transcended into everyone gets an AA. It would have been ****1/4 to ****1/2 quality if they cut back on the finishers.

I'm with @Corey, it felt so much more realistic having Bray catch AJ out of midair and manhandle into position while AJ tried to fight it. I never thought it was a botch, in fact, I preferred this. Catching him and hitting him immediately would have never built the same suspense or tension, this way AJ actually tried to fight out with Bray completely overpowering him, made Bray look like a beast.

Finisher spam is really killing matches in the WWE, they need to cut back on it and look to get the crowd invested in another. Kicking out of finishers is a lame way to accomplish it.



Zatiel said:


> Out of kayfabe, it was obviously a botch and both of them would have rather it gone smoothly.
> 
> In kayfabe, Wyatt caught a guy in a very difficult counter and brute-forced him into his move.
> 
> The end result? Look badass to me.


 I was :mark: out, it was a sick finish IMO.


----------



## The RainMaker

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena - WWE SmackDown 02/14 - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> My GAWD. One of the best spotfest style triple threats I've ever seen. Just incredible action from start to finish.


.....................................You're joking, right?


----------



## NastyYaffa

The RainMaker said:


> .....................................You're joking, right?


:cena No, I actually enjoyed the match, thanks for asking though.


----------



## The RainMaker

NastyYaffa said:


> :cena No, I actually enjoyed the match, thanks for asking though.


That match was complete finisher spam phoned in trash. I just don't understand. Meh.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The RainMaker said:


> That match was complete finisher spam phoned in trash. I just don't understand. Meh.


It's certainly not for everyone - I myself really am not a fan of matches like that generally, but I really dug the AJ/Bray/Cena one. Thought it was so well put together & they didn't go into the overkill zone.


----------



## flag sabbath

The Smackdown 3 way was like watching someone else play a videogame, but with one eye on your notifications *n/a*

*Charlotte vs Bayley* was on the verge of being brilliant until the payoff to all that neck work was the figure eight (?!) ****3/4*


----------



## Zatiel

til people have different opinions. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

But also really, Meltzer gave five stars to Naito Vs. Elgin. I really wish I enjoyed this match more. I clearly don't "get" Naito the way the Japanese audience or most of this board does, which is my loss, because he's going to continue being one of the top stars for the next decade. Especially after Naito kicked out of the three insane killer powerbombs in a row, the match declined hard in drama for me. It couldn't live up to or out-do what it had already done, you know? Even though Big Mike started teasing Kobashi's Burning Hammer, which was a great try.


----------



## Corey

flag sabbath said:


> *Charlotte vs Bayley* was on the verge of being brilliant until the payoff to all that neck work was the figure eight (?!) ****3/4*


That didn't really cross my mind, but damn it would've been pretty sweet if we saw a figure eight neck lock. :mark:


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

YES to the following

1. Omega vs. Okada (WK11)
2. Naito vs. Tanahashi (WK11)
3. Naito vs. Elgin (New Beginning in Osaka)
4. Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (New Beginning in Osaka)
5. Takahashi vs. Kushida (WK11)

Takahashi's feuds are the realest to me. It's like he pushes his opponents to do all of these insane brutal spots. Reckless and I love it cause I feel the fuckin hate spew out of it. Not the fanciest or most technical, which is perfect for the division right now.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Here's what I've got from the two New Beginning shows:

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo (February 5, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Will Ospreay
RevPro British Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka (February 11, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Dragon Lee
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka (February 11, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Michael Elgin
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka (February 11, 2017)
★★★★★ [FUCK YES!/RECOMMENDED]

It missed last weekend's WWE show. I'll have to check out the Chamber match, and I'm hearing that the main event of Raw is worth checking out. I hope to catch both tomorrow.*


----------



## Corey

I generally don't do this because I strictly use this thread to only praise matches and nominate them, but fucking hell watching Okada/Suzuki made me so angry that I just had to:

*IWGP Heavyweight Title:* Okada (c) vs. Suzuki - ***

Are you fucking kidding me? This was a pile of hot fucking GARBAGE. There's simply no reasonable or logical excuse that someone could tell me as to why they liked this match that I would even come close to buying (other than Suzuki's performance cause I get that). Okada's selling was completely awful and there's no getting around that. He did not change his moveset at all nor did he even actually sell the injury when it mattered most (in the last like, I don't know 15 minutes of the match?). He was still jumping sky high for dropkicks, leaping off the top rope, using the same big boot with the hurt leg, and the dumbass even dropped Suzuki over his knee for the neckbreaker! Grimacing does not count as selling if you're just gonna keep doing the same shit over and over again and making the whole 35 minutes prior feel worthless. The fact that he even attempted to go for the tombstone is a joke in itself.

Also this whole superman booking really baffles me. Because it was done in New Japan and it was Okada, people on here somehow give it a pass and rate it high as hell, but could you imagine the reception if we saw a FORTY minute match like this where Roman Reigns or John Cena was in Okada's spot? People would be throwing their shit at the wall. Why Suzuki didn't win the belt is puzzling to me, but the least they could've done was bury him and his stable in half the time that they took here because I could've been spared seeing Okada locked in a kneebar for a good 10 minutes while people in the crowd barely even think he'll tap (and why would they?). Oh and how stupid did it look seeing Suzuki just holding Okada in position for the Gotch Driver while he's just kicking his legs over and over again? JUST SIT DOWN AND HIT THE MOVE FOR FUCK'S SAKE! Complete trash match that went way too long. Only reason I gave it a star was because of Suzuki's performance.

More complaints. Why was it that halfway through the match Gedo was teasing throwing in the towel but far later when Okada is locked in submission for WAY longer he's nowhere to be seen? Makes no sense. Half of this match just felt like the two of them sitting in a submission that was going nowhere. The amount of both kayfabe and legit punishment that Okada has taken in his last two defenses is ridiculous. It's mindblowing that he's still champion and I guess it's gonna take a miracle to beat him? I have no idea unless the punishment just keeps mounting and one of his limbs actually falls off.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Corey said:


> I generally don't do this because I strictly use this thread to only praise matches and nominate them, but fucking hell watching Okada/Suzuki made me so angry that I just had to:
> 
> *IWGP Heavyweight Title:* Okada (c) vs. Suzuki - ***
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? This was a pile of hot fucking GARBAGE. There's simply no reasonable or logical excuse that someone could tell me as to why they liked this match that I would even come close to buying (other than Suzuki's performance cause I get that). Okada's selling was completely awful and there's no getting around that. He did not change his moveset at all nor did he even actually sell the injury when it mattered most (in the last like, I don't know 15 minutes of the match?). He was still jumping sky high for dropkicks, leaping off the top rope, using the same big boot with the hurt leg, and the dumbass even dropped Suzuki over his knee for the neckbreaker! Grimacing does not count as selling if you're just gonna keep doing the same shit over and over again and making the whole 35 minutes prior feel worthless. The fact that he even attempted to go for the tombstone is a joke in itself.
> 
> Also this whole superman booking really baffles me. Because it was done in New Japan and it was Okada, people on here somehow give it a pass and rate it high as hell, but could you imagine the reception if we saw a FORTY minute match like this where Roman Reigns or John Cena was in Okada's spot? People would be throwing their shit at the wall. Why Suzuki didn't win the belt is puzzling to me, but the least they could've done was bury him and his stable in half the time that they took here because I could've been spared seeing Okada locked in a kneebar for a good 10 minutes while people in the crowd barely even think he'll tap (and why would they?). Oh and how stupid did it look seeing Suzuki just holding Okada in position for the Gotch Driver while he's just kicking his legs over and over again? JUST SIT DOWN AND HIT THE MOVE FOR FUCK'S SAKE! Complete trash match that went way too long. Only reason I gave it a star was because of Suzuki's performance.
> 
> More complaints. Why was it that halfway through the match Gedo was teasing throwing in the towel but far later when Okada is locked in submission for WAY longer he's nowhere to be seen? Makes no sense. Half of this match just felt like the two of them sitting in a submission that was going nowhere. The amount of both kayfabe and legit punishment that Okada has taken in his last two defenses is ridiculous. It's mindblowing that he's still champion and I guess it's gonna take a miracle to beat him? I have no idea unless the punishment just keeps mounting and one of his limbs actually falls off.


3edgy5me :bigal


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Lol at this rate we're gonna have over 100 MOTYC, wrestling certainly is awesome


----------



## The Masked One

Corey said:


> I generally don't do this because I strictly use this thread to only praise matches and nominate them, but fucking hell watching Okada/Suzuki made me so angry that I just had to:
> 
> *IWGP Heavyweight Title:* Okada (c) vs. Suzuki - ***
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? This was a pile of hot fucking GARBAGE. There's simply no reasonable or logical excuse that someone could tell me as to why they liked this match that I would even come close to buying (other than Suzuki's performance cause I get that). Okada's selling was completely awful and there's no getting around that. He did not change his moveset at all nor did he even actually sell the injury when it mattered most (in the last like, I don't know 15 minutes of the match?). He was still jumping sky high for dropkicks, leaping off the top rope, using the same big boot with the hurt leg, and the dumbass even dropped Suzuki over his knee for the neckbreaker! Grimacing does not count as selling if you're just gonna keep doing the same shit over and over again and making the whole 35 minutes prior feel worthless. The fact that he even attempted to go for the tombstone is a joke in itself.
> 
> Also this whole superman booking really baffles me. Because it was done in New Japan and it was Okada, people on here somehow give it a pass and rate it high as hell, but could you imagine the reception if we saw a FORTY minute match like this where Roman Reigns or John Cena was in Okada's spot? People would be throwing their shit at the wall. Why Suzuki didn't win the belt is puzzling to me, but the least they could've done was bury him and his stable in half the time that they took here because I could've been spared seeing Okada locked in a kneebar for a good 10 minutes while people in the crowd barely even think he'll tap (and why would they?). Oh and how stupid did it look seeing Suzuki just holding Okada in position for the Gotch Driver while he's just kicking his legs over and over again? JUST SIT DOWN AND HIT THE MOVE FOR FUCK'S SAKE! Complete trash match that went way too long. Only reason I gave it a star was because of Suzuki's performance.
> 
> More complaints. Why was it that halfway through the match Gedo was teasing throwing in the towel but far later when Okada is locked in submission for WAY longer he's nowhere to be seen? Makes no sense. Half of this match just felt like the two of them sitting in a submission that was going nowhere. The amount of both kayfabe and legit punishment that Okada has taken in his last two defenses is ridiculous. It's mindblowing that he's still champion and I guess it's gonna take a miracle to beat him? I have no idea unless the punishment just keeps mounting and one of his limbs actually falls off.


Too bad you didn't enjoyed it the way me and many others did. I absolutely loved the match.


----------



## Corey

Limb Harvest said:


> 3edgy5me :bigal





The Masked One said:


> Too bad you didn't enjoyed it the way me and many others did. I absolutely loved the match.


Top notch input, fellas. (Y)


----------



## The Masked One

Corey said:


> Top notch input, fellas. (Y)


Because calling a match a pile of hot garbage is top notch input, right? I liked the slow 
pace and style of the match. It wasn't too short nor did it drag on too long for my liking. 
Personally I think Okada did well selling those submission holds and Suzuki looked vicious. 
What can I say, I loved it. The only thing I would've changed is the outcome. I do agree
thought Okada shouldn't have used the Dropkick because of his knee.


----------



## Corey

The Masked One said:


> Because calling a match a pile of hot garbage is top notch input, right? I liked the slow
> pace and style of the match. It wasn't too short nor did it drag on too long for my liking.
> Personally I think Okada did well selling those submission holds and Suzuki looked vicious.
> What can I say, I loved it. The only thing I would've changed is the outcome. I do agree
> thought Okada shouldn't have used the Dropkick because of his knee.


I called the match hot garbage in the first sentence of a lengthy three paragraph explanation on why I felt the match was hot garbage. C'mon dude, you're better than that.

I'm not personally attacking anyone that liked the match because it's obvious that many people did, but I felt I needed to come in here and voice my displeasure with it because I disagree with nearly all the things that people praised about it. That's why we're on a wrestling forum. You liked it and I already knew this because you already posted in here giving it a 5* rating.


----------



## The Masked One

Corey said:


> I called the match hot garbage in the first sentence of a lengthy three paragraph explanation on why I felt the match was hot garbage. C'mon dude, you're better than that.
> 
> I'm not personally attacking anyone that liked the match because it's obvious that many people did, but I felt I needed to come in here and voice my displeasure with it because I disagree with nearly all the things that people praised about it. That's why we're on a wrestling forum. You liked it and I already knew this because you already posted in here giving it a 5* rating.


I respect your opinion. I just wrote why I liked it because of your 'input' comment. I'm just a bit 
shocked you gave it one star. It's normal disagree on stuff like this so you have every right to 
give it as many stars as you want.

:bayley2


----------



## BrokenFella

Okada vs Omega an instant match of the decade? One of the most overrated match thanks to Mr.Meltzer ratings.


----------



## Sweggeh

BrokenFella said:


> Okada vs Omega an instant match of the decade? One of the most overrated match thanks to Mr.Meltzer ratings.


Match of the decade?

Hell nah. Match of the god damn century. He could have given it 10 stars and I wouldnt have argued. It was a masterpiece. The very definition of a wrestling spectacle, and the perfect example of what a main event of your biggest show of the year should be.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tetsuya Naito vs Michael Elgin - NJPW New Beginning in Osaka - ****1/4*

I've been a huge critic of Elgin's for the past few years, as I've always felt he wrestles with a 'dead face' ie no expression, and it totally kills whatever mood the guys are trying to set. But credit where credit is due, he really sold stuff here and had great facials, and *shock horror* ACTUALLY LOOKED LIKE HE WAS IN PAIN IN SUBMISSION HOLDS! And what's that? He's selling the leg work like an absolute champion? GET OUT OF HERE. To be honest, there was still a stretch in the middle where Elgin kind of forgot about it, but eventually he did come back to it and they tied some good spots into his dodgy leg. Nice to see Naito targeting his eye like a total dick too, that ruled.

Good pacing and structure, especially as it didn't descend into the usual kickout spamfest at the end. Yeah, I enjoyed it a lot. Personally I don't see it as the 5 star masterpiece that others have proclaimed it, but it's going in the Top 10 for sure.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Corey said:


> Top notch input, fellas. (Y)


Look, a lot of the things you explained as "problematic" are true, but you can use that same MO to overanalyze and probe pretty much any and every wrestling match/spot ever and they will all look stupid, because all wrestling is fucking stupid when you dissect it frame by frame like an elevator scene in a movie.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

My thoughts on Suzuki/Okada (because I matter!): rating: **1/2. I love both participants but this match was far far *FAR* too long. Considering his move set, Suzuki matches shouldn't be going over 30 minutes and even that's a stretch. Okada being in a heel hook for ~3 minutes (which felt like 10) is just idiotic even by wrestling standards. Might as well have erased everything Suzuki did prior to that because Okada just buried the shit out of it. Come to think of it, that rating might be generous. It's certainly a match that I'll never watch again or recommend to anyone.


----------



## 777

Loved Misu/Okada.
Suzuki is one of the best heels in the biz, this match was a great showcase for him. Not huge on Okada, but he's undeniably a great talent. Simple story, loved watching the dissection and dominance. Not so hot on the late babyface comeback to win, but hey, that's the story of my fucking life man.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship - New Japan Pro Wrestling, The New Beginning in Osaka 2017*

Jesus these guys really did everything to one another. The missle dive through the rope, the senton Takahashi on Lee into the metal guardrail, the hurricarana counter into a powerbomb on the apron, the counter on the corner into the floor, there were so many brutal spots. I also can’t leave out how they just laid in with some of their strikes too. I really like Takahashi, he reminds me of a more ruthless and evil Nakamura and it’s fantastic. This was a Brutal, awesome match, and a great introduction for me anyway to these two men, neither of which I had watched before. 

*****1/2*

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Title - New Japan Pro Wrestling, The New Beginning in Osaka 2017*

First off, some criticisms, although very slight. I thought it was a little long and I think they peaked at the powerbomb Elgin did where Naito kicked out. Shorten it by maybe 5-8 minutes and I would have probably had no faults at all. That being said, this was amazing. 

Natio is such a prick and a dick that I love it, yet he’s still a likeable antihero. The constant work done to the eye of Elgin, his cocky mannerisms, all of it is done so well. The knee work done to Elgin by Naito was great heat initially, and Elgin did a hell of a job selling this throughout the entire match, especially how it curbed a lot of his power moves initially. The last 15 minutes of this was amazingly fun, with Elgin breaking out a lot of great moves, a great babyface in peril spot with his in a knee submission, and Naito just selling his ass off. Also loved the burning hammer tease while he never hit it, so that could mean something in the end. 

Speaking of Elgin, man… I love this dude. He’s a big bad huge monster of a dude who happens to be a great babyface (his striking is also great). I was upset he didn’t win, but Naito having to use his finisher 3 times (surprising they did that) definitely helped to protect Elgin. Excellent, wonderfully done main event. 
*
****3/4*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *The Young Bucks v. War Machine, Tag Team Championship Match*, _ROH: The Experience_ - ******

Awesome, awesome wrestling here. These two teams just meshed so well, and it was simple the powerhouse team v. the highflying team and it came together great. My only complaint would be the finish in which we saw the multiple Superkicks, similar to Bucks/Briscoes at Final Battle.

*YES* to *Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal, Falls count anywhere*, _ROH: The Experience_ - ******

This match definitely lived up to the FCA stip, it was different from anything I've seen in ROH in awhile. It felt like some AE sh*t, these guys brawled everywhere through the arena. By the merch stands, on the entrance way, in an elevator it was just awesome tbh. The match only went about 10 - 12 minutes so that tells you how good these guys are.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Got a bunch of matches from last month I forgot to put on here. I'm trying my best to keep this up all year :lol

*YES to Authors of Pain vs DIY for the WWE NXT Tag Team Championships - WWE NXT: San Antonio *

Really great tag team match, and easily the best Authors of Pain have looked. They felt like true monsters during this match, while Gargano and Ciampa were excellent in their selling, as well as their ability to work as babyfaces. I'd love to see a rematch in a similar capacity eventually.

****
*
YES to Shinsuka Nakamura vs Bobby Roode for the WWE NXT Title - WWE NXT: San Antonio*

A little long, but by the end this turned into a pretty great main event showing. Nakamura finally went and did some awesome selling to his knee and leg, while Roode worked away at it viciously. The last 10 minutes or so of this was really strong, and I had no problem with the ending, because it didn't make either men weak in the end, and Nakamura can either have a rematch or move up to the main roster. Great match

****

*YES** to Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens for the WWE Universal Title - WWE Royal Rumble 2017*

This was the best match these two have had, and I think having the No-DQ stipulation really helped. They had a bunch of really great spots, including the frog splash through the table and the spot where Owens was sent crashing through the chair pyramid, which had to suck. But the match as a whole was fairly brutal with plenty of weapon uses and moves done outside the ring. I liked Braun coming in and costing Reigns the match to further the storyline, because it also gave an out for Kevin to win and not suffer a clean loss. 

My problems though have to do with how silly it seemed that there would be a No-DQ match with a shark cage, because it renders the shark cage as irrelevant really. Also didn't care for the random brass knuckles spot, especially when Reigns kicked out of it and kept going. All in all, it was a really great brawl, I enjoyed it.

*****1/4*
*
HUGE YES to AJ Styles vs John Cena for the WWE Championship - WWE Royal Rumble 2017*

So their first match was slower paced with a lot of counters, but Cena looked rusty. Their 2nd match had a ton of moves, but an almost laughable amount of near falls and finisher kick outs to where it kinda lost some luster. This match however combined everything great from both of those together, and we ended up getting easily one of the best WWE matches of the last year or so. 

They worked each other over slowly in the beginning, really just building up to the last half of the match which was unreal. I loved Cena getting angry and delivering those brutal lariats to Styles, it was some great psychology there to have him really getting annoyed for once, and also played well into the build for the match. The submission section of the match was amazing, and it's also one of my favorite parts of a match when its done. Loved the transition, especially Cena's counter from a calf crusher into an STF. 

The ending run of the match had kickouts again, but much less than before and I liked these a lot more than their Summerslam match. I also kinda like and understand how the AA has become a move that has diminished with age, so Cena cannot rely on just one to win a match, and rather needs many of them. It's a cool touch if that is the exception. 

So in the end, Cena gave no fucks giving back to back AAs, and he won his 16th in dramatic fashion (too bad it amounted to nothing). Styles came out of this match not looking any worse for wear after giving another GOAT performance, and I'll probably be watching this again sometime soon. Just an incredible title match. 

*****3/4*


----------



## Corey

*Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll* (_OTT Wrestling - Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin_) ***** (YES!)*

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/martinasgafftivoli/203293713 (Rent the show for $6 USD)

Man, these two just meshed sooooo well with each other. Really great atmosphere and such a unique dynamic that I can't really explain but should definitely be seen. The opening matwork exchanges are easy to forget because the match quickly evolves out of that, but they're so smooth and had a gritty/real feel to them that I loved. Riddle seemed to have Scurll scouted throughout because he constantly tried to avoid getting his fingers broken and even when Marty got him with one of his signature moves, Riddle was so quick to learn what to do to counter them the next time. It's really a testament to Riddle's entire career as far as how quickly he's picked up on things. The guy is absolutely incredible right now. @NastyYaffa you're gonna wanna see this one. Riddle's the man.

On the same show (because that $6 is completely worth it):

Mark Haskins vs. Mark Andrews - **** 3/4*
Pete Dunne vs. Ryan Smile - **** 3/4*


----------



## dezpool

Corey said:


> *Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll* (_OTT Wrestling - Martina's Gaff Party: Dublin_) ***** (YES!)*
> 
> https://vimeo.com/ondemand/martinasgafftivoli/203293713 (Rent the show for $6 USD)
> 
> Man, these two just meshed sooooo well with each other. Really great atmosphere and such a unique dynamic that I can't really explain but should definitely be seen. The opening matwork exchanges are easy to forget because the match quickly evolves out of that, but they're so smooth and had a gritty/real feel to them that I loved. Riddle seemed to have Scurll scouted throughout because he constantly tried to avoid getting his fingers broken and even when Marty got him with one of his signature moves, Riddle was so quick to learn what to do to counter them the next time. It's really a testament to Riddle's entire career as far as how quickly he's picked up on things. The guy is absolutely incredible right now. @NastyYaffa you're gonna wanna see this one. Riddle's the man.
> 
> On the same show (because that $6 is completely worth it):
> 
> Mark Haskins vs. Mark Andrews - **** 3/4*
> Pete Dunne vs. Ryan Smile - **** 3/4*


Thanks for the heads up on this, the card looks great. Quick question if you don't mind, do these shows have commentary?


----------



## Corey

dezpool said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this, the card looks great. Quick question if you don't mind, do these shows have commentary?


Sure does. I'm glad you asked that because I forgot to mention that one of the commentators literally sounds like an Irish version of John Cena. :lol It's so weird to hear.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage - FIP Ascension - ****1/2 - YES!*

Fuck yeah this RULED. Yehi started it with super fire, but that didn't last long as the match transitioned into Cage just throwing Yehi around. You could see the desperation in Yehi from his great facial expressions - he tried to target Cage's limbs in his brief hope spots, but those never lasted long as Cage always got the advantage because of his size & strength advantage. This is the best Cage has ever looked - he looked like a true monster because he didn't do too much stuff & just threw Yehi around. It was wonderful. The ending was great, because it showed that Yehi had to use FIP's unique no-rope-breaks rule in order to beat the monster that is the man they call Cage. Made both guys look super awesome. This was very good pro rasslin', people.


----------



## Dead Seabed

I will never understand why would one choose the fake name of "Fred Yehi".


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> *Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage - FIP Ascension - ****1/2 - YES!*


Did you pay for this? Have not seen it online anywhere.


----------



## dezpool

Corey said:


> Sure does. I'm glad you asked that because I forgot to mention that one of the commentators literally sounds like an Irish version of John Cena. :lol It's so weird to hear.


That's awesome, I'll listen out for it haha. Thanks, excited to check out my first show from them.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Did you pay for this? Have not seen it online anywhere.


Check your PM, brotha!


----------



## Corey

*NJPW New Beginning in Osaka*​
*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title:* Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Dragon Lee - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Well this match started the way it should have and honestly the way that Shibata/Ospreay should have too, but maaaaaan oh man can these guys put on a fucking show. You really do get the sense that they're real-life arch rivals and mortal enemies because they wanna kill each other and may actually kill themselves as well in the process. The spots were obviously completely nutty here but it never once felt like it was too much or overkill at all and that's a big success, but perhaps the biggest success was that NOTHING was botched! :lol Everything was executed to near perfection and they had to pull out absolutely all the stops to win. I loved the submission sequence late in the match where Dragon Lee is just stretching anything he can possibly get his hands on and Takahashi is scratching and clawing with every bit of energy he's got to get the ropes. Dragon Lee getting his mask completely pulled off clear as day was a crazy moment too. Takahashi pretty much had to kill him to win and this really felt like it closed the book on their feud that's went all over the world. Incredible match. I rated their Fantasticamania bout higher last year but this may be my favorite encounter of theirs.

*IWGP Intercontinental Title:* Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Michael Elgin - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Wowzers what a god damn performance from Elgin. That man was locked in from bell to bell and he sold that leg injury to near perfection. Lifted it in the air while in a bridge after a German, was in visible pain after hitting the top rope splash, and was limping or collapsing in exhaustion throughout the whole match. Quite honestly I was shocked when he kicked out of the first Destino. I had no idea that happened so that was a definite surprise. Seeing him kick out of that took a little bit of shock out of the fact that Naito kicked out of that trio of powerbombs because that was sort of them getting even or being back on a neutral field. That's actually where I think the match peaked though which is really the only negative I can come up with. Everything past there sort of lacked creativity since Naito just had to hit a couple more Destinos to win. The burning hammer teases were nice though and that once again leaves an opening for a rematch like all these other New Japan title matches have done recently. I don't necessarily think the match was too long (Okada/Suzuki felt WAY longer) but I do think I would've liked it better if they shaved about 5 minutes off and Naito had come up with a different way to win. Maybe incorporate the leg into the finish? Who knows. Small quibble though and I won't go any lower with the rating because it was so damn compelling for 30 minutes and Elgin was fantastic throughout.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne - WWE NXT 02/22 - **** - YES!*

Thought that this was a bit better than their BOLA & UK Tournament matches (***3/4 for both of those) - Pete's work over Mandrews was awesome, as far as I am concerned he truly is UK's THE Villain, because he actually wrestles like it. Mandrews is always really good as the underdog & that was the case here too, his counters to Pete's moves were great - as all of his hope spots were, really. Great match.


----------



## Martins

NastyYaffa said:


> Pete's work over Mandrews was awesome, *as far as I am concerned he truly is UK's THE Villain*, because he actually wrestles like it.


Got that fuckin' right. Definitely a step above a guy like Marty Scurll who, despite me liking him, will go full indy retard on a fuckin' whim too often. Though Dunne resorts to the finger-bending spot a bit too much for me (unlike someone like Regal, who could go for that only once in the match and make it look more vicious than anyone else possibly could), he *is* pretty good at stretching a bastard out and his facial expressions are just downright fuckin' nasty. Probably helps that he's ugly as sin and has that real scumbag face goin' for him :lol

Gonna give a NO to Mandrews/Dunne, but it was really really good. Fun stuff.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I usually try to stick to my immediate reation for matches. However on second veiwing of this match I'm now convinced it's going to be something that I'll watch several times this year.

YES Big R Shimizu vs Takehiro Yamamura - Dragon Gate: Truth Gate 2/2/17 ****1/2


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Joey Janela vs David Starr in an Anything Goes Match at Beyond Wrestling "Paying Paul"

YES to Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurrl at Revolution Pro Wrestling "High Stakes 2017"

NO but recommend checking out Shibata vs Riddle from the same RevPro event.


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* to Shibata/Ospreay and Takahashi/Lee from The New Beginning in Osaka (★★★★½ each); Shibata/Riddle at High Stakes and Hero/ZSJ at Evolve 77 (★★★★¼ each); and Riddle/ACH at Evolve 76 and Goto/Robinson from The New Beginning in Sapporo (★★★★ each).

Still have Naito/Elgin waiting in the wings, as well as Okada/MiSu and Sabre/Scurll, though I'm debating whether or not I even want to bother with those two.


----------



## Yeah1993

YES Charlotte Flair v. Bayley from the 2/13 Raw

Was in a couple ways an 80s style semi-pay-off match and I loved the shit out of it. Not a pay off match in Duggan v. DiBiase, but more of a Flair v. Rhodes. Charlotte borrows a lot of Ric’s game here, from the shoving -> get slapped onto your ass spot, to the flip over the turnbuckle and landing on the apron, to even the way she went in to a collar and elbow. She even spent the match working a body part that wasn’t the legs only to use the figure 4 anyway! One day I’ll be able to describe why that doesn’t bother me. They do the old timey classic "heel gets ahead of themself and gets head repeatedly shoved into turnbuckle" spot and it's all awesome. The spot that started the neck work was a legit holy shit moment for me. Schoolboy roll up into the bottom turnbuckle? Dude!? All of Charlotte's focus on the neck was good, and holy shitsack at that barricade moonsault. She landed basically thigh first onto Bayley’s shoulder? And that would have hurt Bayley's shoulder a lot more? DUDE!? Every nearfall Bayley got was really exciting and she looked worse off every time Charlotte kicked out. I even liked the run ins a lot to be honest, felt a little like Corporation v. Stone Cold during a Mankind match. The worst thing about the match was that it didn’t happen at WrestleMania where the victory and pop would have been five stars. When the problem I have most with a match is that it didn’t happen at wrestling’s biggest annual show, guess my opinion of the match. There are a big bunch of cool things about this that I haven’t mentioned. Might be my favourite match of 2017 so far. And my favourite thing on this Raw, which in the past has just meant I didn't want to burst into flames while watching it, but this ep had the incredible friendship celebration. Simply another roundabout way of saying I just loved this damn match.



Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to



Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)

Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Was hestitant on it but....

*YES* to *The Briscoe Brothers v. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega*, _NJPW/ROH: Honor Rising 2017, Night 1._ - ******

This was action packed tbh and really hard hitting. Kenny came back to a huge ovation and Cole was really over with the crowd. Started off pretty funny tbh, Cole was hilarious with the "Adam Cole BAYBAY" chant and the crowd reacted well. Kenny had my 2nd favorite spot of the night with the springboard moonsault on the outside and the crowd just ate it up. The Briscoes worked well as usual except Mark seemed a little off and nearly killed himself on a destroyer. The actual finish was great, beautiful v-trigger into Cole's last shot. Great comeback for Kenny and a big win for Cole going into his defense tomorrow.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Was hestitant on it but....
> 
> *YES* to *The Briscoe Brothers v. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega*, _NJPW/ROH: Honor Rising 2017, Night 1._ - ******
> 
> This was action packed tbh and really hard hitting. Kenny came back to a huge ovation and Cole was really over with the crowd. Started off pretty funny tbh, Cole was hilarious with the "Adam Cole BAYBAY" chant and the crowd reacted well. Kenny had my 2nd favorite spot of the night with the springboard moonsault on the outside and the crowd just ate it up. The Briscoes worked well as usual except Mark seemed a little off and nearly killed himself on a destroyer. The actual finish was great, beautiful v-trigger into Cole's last shot. Great comeback for Kenny and a big win for Cole going into his defense tomorrow.


I saw the match, it was the only thing I've seen of the show, it was good, but not MOTY contender imo, at least not this year, the bar is so high this year that this match (for me 3 1/2*-3 3/4*) will probably not end up in the top 25 by december. I like how over both BC guys were though, they were playing up the tension since their last The Elite video, when Cole and the Bucks reunite with Omega after over a month and Kenny refuse to hug Adam :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> I saw the match, it was the only thing I've seen of the show, it was good, but not MOTY contender imo, at least not this year, the bar is so high this year that this match (for me 3 1/2*-3 3/4*) will probably not end up in the top 25 by december. I like how over both BC guys were though, they were playing up the tension since their last The Elite video, when Cole and the Bucks reunite with Omega after over a month and Kenny refuse to hug Adam :lol


I'm trying to compile a top 50 this year, this match will definitely crack that (top 35 probably). I've seen mixed reactions for this match ratings as high as **** 1/2 and as low as ***. I guess I'm in the middle :lol but yeah I absolutely loved the tension between Cole & Kenny. Peep my sig, Cole did the same sh*t to Kenny after the match :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

EVOLVE nominations~!

*Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - EVOLVE 78 - **** - YES!*

A fantastic David vs. Goliath match. Keith was absolutely awesome as the Goliath - his offense is great & so are his facial expressions. ZSJ is always a tremendous underdog, love his fire and those submission hope spots. Great stuff.

*Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams - EVOLVE 79 - **** - YES!*

Much like the match Keith Lee had vs. Zack Sabre Jr the night before, this was a tremendous David vs. Goliath battle. Keith Lee continued his streak of great performances - just love him do his work on top. He's tremendous at that. Hot Sauce was great as the fiery hard hitting babyface working from underneath. Great match.

*Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page - EVOLVE 79 - **** - YES!*

A fantastic brawl full of hate. You could feel Allin's hatred towards Mr. All Ego, he really sold the idea of this grudge match super well. The stuff w/ the handcuffs were awesome - loved Darby's comeback with them on, creative & great stuff. He looked really damn good in defeat.

*Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - EVOLVE 79 - ***** - YES!*

One of those things where everything goes right. The entrances, the atmosphere (the loudest I've EVER seen people be at an EVOLVE show), the masterful in ring work of both guys.. This was just magical. My thoughts after I was done watching it were that it's the MOTY & the best indy match since Steen-Generico at Final Battle '10.


----------



## TJQ

Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr - EVOLVE 79 - *YES*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*The Young Bucks vs. War Machine - ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1 - ****1/2 - YES!*

I watched their recent ROH match a while ago & just couldn't get into it - but that definitely wasn't the case here. This was so great - War Machine's size & power advantage vs. the speed & double team tactics of The Young Bucks in front of RED HOT Korakuen. Super fun action from start to finish.

*Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes - ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2 - ****1/2 - YES!*

Talking about super fun action from start to finish... This was just that. A total blast.

YOSHI-HASHI vs. Adam Cole was really good too (***3/4), best Adam Cole singles match in forever & the best singles match of HASHI's career so far.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

NastyYaffa said:


> EVOLVE nominations~!
> 
> *Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - EVOLVE 78 - **** - YES!*
> 
> A fantastic David vs. Goliath match. Keith was absolutely awesome as the Goliath - his offense is great & so are his facial expressions. ZSJ is always a tremendous underdog, love his fire and those submission hope spots. Great stuff.
> 
> *Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams - EVOLVE 79 - **** - YES!*
> 
> Much like the match Keith Lee had vs. Zack Sabre Jr the night before, this was a tremendous David vs. Goliath battle. Keith Lee continued his streak of great performances - just love him do his work on top. He's tremendous at that. Hot Sauce was great as the fiery hard hitting babyface working from underneath. Great match.
> 
> *Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page - EVOLVE 79 - **** - YES!*
> 
> A fantastic brawl full of hate. You could feel Allin's hatred towards Mr. All Ego, he really sold the idea of this grudge match super well. The stuff w/ the handcuffs were awesome - loved Darby's comeback with them on, creative & great stuff. He looked really damn good in defeat.
> 
> *Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - EVOLVE 79 - ***** - YES!*
> 
> One of those things where everything goes right. The entrances, the atmosphere (the loudest I've EVER seen people be at an EVOLVE show), the masterful in ring work of both guys.. This was just magical. My thoughts after I was done watching it were that it's the MOTY & the best indy match since Steen-Generico at Final Battle '10.


I don't know why, but for some reason matches in EVOLVE just don't click with me as well as matches in most other companies do. I think part of it is that Lenny Leonard is constantly just spouting out results from previous events during every match and that steals my attention away, or perhaps it is the block format of just match after match after match without any sort of video packages. I enjoyed all of the matches you mentioned (particularly those involving Keith Lee), but I wouldn't consider any MOTY candidates for me. EVOLVE has a tremendous talent roster so I really hope it clicks with me soon.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Adam Cole (c) v. YOSHI-HASHI*, _NJPW/ROH: Honor Rising, Night 2_ - ***** 1/2*

:sodone:sodone:sodone

I think I may have even preferred this over YOSHI's matches w/ Kenny last year. My goodness this was amazing, Cole's work on top was f*cking brutal and YOSHI played the perfect underdog to his work. The crowd absolutely ate this whole match up, may have made it even better they were split. The final few minutes of this match had me on the edge of my seat, YOSHI eats a few superkicks and can barely hold himself up. Cole hits a barebone shining wizard and YOSHI kicks out !! Cole ends it with a devastating last shot, gracious what a match that was.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Timothy Thatcher vs Zack Sabre Jr from EVOLVE 79- this was a great match and showed when pro-wrestling is done right, it really is great, just the pop from the crowd when Zack won is enough to make me nominate this match

No to all the matches from Honor Rising Night 1 and 2- had some good matches but nothing came close to even be considered a MOTYC, best match for me was the main event from night 2 and I had that at ***3/4


----------



## Corey

*Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix* (_AAW Tradition Continues 1/7_) ***** - YES!*

Fantastic exhibition and a great contrast of styles. Really nothing I didn't like about it. Fenix sold the big clubs from Elgin really well and the finish totally came out of nowhere, but in a good way. (Y)


----------



## Mordecay

No to anything both nights of Honor Rising, but I recommend the last 2 matches of night 2

Adam Cole vs YOSHI-HASHI ***1/2

Okada, Ospreay and the Briscoes vs Omega, Cody and the Young Bucks ***3/4 - ****


----------



## flag sabbath

Because they've been mentioned here....

I had The Bucks vs War Machine and Briscoes vs Kenny & Cole both around ***. The extent to which The Jacksons matched & dominated Hanson & Rowe was pretty ludicrous. And that main strayed a good 5 mins into superfluity.

Keith Lee's bouts with ZSJ and Williams were very good (***1/2). The big man's opponents had to fight tooth & nail to gain & sustain any kind of foothold in the match, which made for some fantastic drama (Jacksons take note).

Well worth checking out is *Kento Miyahara vs The Bodyguard* from 26/2. For sure BG is one clunky bastard, but this crowd LOVES him, and Miyahara sells his shit like it's putting him near death ******


----------



## NastyYaffa

February update~!



> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 7 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 19 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 21 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 34 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 43 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 9 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 6 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Night 2) || YES = 4 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Night 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 4 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 4 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 14 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 1 ||
> John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 7 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 6 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> TNA:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Finally got to check it out and *YES* to *Bullet Club v. CHAOS*, _NJPW/ROH: Honor Rising Night 2_ - ******

Just a really fun and chaotic match here, really enjoyed this.

For me personally, the big matches from Honor Rising definitely delivered. _Cole/Kenny v. The Briscoes_ was great, this match was all over the place (in a good way) and _Cole/HASHI_ was an absolute banger, probably in my top 5 of the year at this point.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Fucking hell, barely 3 months into 2017 and I already have *46 * personal favorite matches with a few more I'm certain I've missed.

1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

3-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*

4-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

5-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*

6-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*

7-Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/2*

8-Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/4*

9-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

10-CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-*****1/4*

11-Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79-*****1/4*

12-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017-*****1/4*

13-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

14-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******

15-Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******

16-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******

17-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-******

18-Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-******

19-Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-******

20-Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-******

21-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

22-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******

23-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*

24-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*

25-Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-****3/4*

26-Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-[****3/4*

27-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*

28-Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-****3/4*

29-War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****3/4*

30-Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Thread Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-****3/4*

31-Charlotte vs. Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship from Monday Night Raw 2/13/17-****1/2*

32-Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, & Ryuske Taguchi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2*

33-Randy Orton vs. Luke Harper from Elimination Chamber-****1/2*

34-Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Kenny Omega) vs. The Briscoe Brothers from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*

35-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*

36-David Finlay, Juice Robinson and Kushida vs. CHAOS (Gedo, Jado and Silas Young) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*

37-Kyle O’Reilly vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/2*

38-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*

39-Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe from Monday Night Raw 2/6/17-****1/4*

40-Mephisto vs. Caristico from CMLL Arena Mexico 1/27/17-****1/4*

41-The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/4*

42-AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*

43-Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns in a No Disqualification Match for the WWE Universal Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/4*

44-Tag Team Turmoil for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship from Elimination Chamber-****1/4*

45-Nikki Bella vs. Natalya in a Falls Count Anywhere Match from Smackdown 2/21/17-****1/4*

46-The Ascension, The Usos, and The Vaudevillains vs. American Alpha, Slater & Rhyno, and Breezango from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*


----------



## Zatiel

Huge whopping YES to Timothy Thatcher Vs. Zach Sabre Jr. from EVOLVE 79. Sabre Jr. is really doing some of the best work of his life, and whatever hate Thatcher has got has to dispel long enough for people to acknowledge he held half of an incredible match here. So much thoughtful countering and mat wrestling. Currently #3 on my global list only behind Okada/Omega and Sabre/Scurll. I really never thought Sabre Jr would get this good. I used to be unable to stand the guy, but he pulled it all together.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Zatiel said:


> Huge whopping YES to Timothy Thatcher Vs. Zach Sabre Jr. from EVOLVE 79. Sabre Jr. is really doing some of the best work of his life, and whatever hate Thatcher has got has to dispel long enough for people to acknowledge he held half of an incredible match here. So much thoughtful countering and mat wrestling. Currently #3 on my global list only behind Okada/Omega and Sabre/Scurll. I really never thought Sabre Jr would get this good. I used to be unable to stand the guy, but he pulled it all together.


Thatcher is someone whom I've always liked but kinda underrated until this past year and Sabre is someone I've had a yuuuuuuge admiration for but he's kind of gone down for me as far as a technical wrestler though as I've been preferring Kyle O'Reilly's style to Zack's but he's still incredible.


----------



## Corey

*Wrestlers of the Month: February*​
Matt Riddle and the Brits completely dominated this month and frankly didn't have a whole lot of competition. Had a hard time deciding where to go with Dunne & AJ, but it is what it is. They're interchangeable but Dunne had more to work with.

1. *Matt Riddle*

vs. Marty Scurll (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) ****
vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Belfast) *** 3/4
vs. David Starr (CZW Eighteen) *** 3/4
vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) *** 1/2
vs. Anthony Henry (EVOLVE 78) *** 1/4
vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 79) *** 1/2

2. *Pete Dunne*

vs. Mark Andrews (NXT 2/1) *** 3/4
vs. Ryan Smile (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) *** 3/4
vs. Mark Andrews (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Belfast) *** 3/4
vs. Penta El Zero M (RPW Live in Portsmouth 7) *** 1/2
w/ Bate & Seven vs. Havoc, Haskins, & Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 44) *** 3/4

3. *AJ Styles*

vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Dean Ambrose (Smackdown 2/7) *** 1/4
WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match - **** 1/4
vs. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena (Smackdown 2/14) *** 1/2
vs. Luke Harper (Smackdown 2/28) *** 1/4

4. *Mark Andrews*

Both matches against Dunne
vs. Mark Haskins (Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) *** 3/4
vs. Shane Strickland (PROGRESS Chapter 44) *** 1/2

5. *Marty Scurll*

Riddle match
vs. Donovan Dijak (ROH TV 2/25) *** 1/2
vs. Ryan Smile (RPW Live in Portsmouth 7) *** 1/4

_Honorable Mentions: John Cena, Keith Lee, Bobby Fish, & Michael Elgin_


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> Fucking hell, barely 3 months into 2017 and I already have *46 * personal favorite matches with a few more I'm certain I've missed.
> 
> 1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********
> 
> 2-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******
> 
> 3-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*
> 
> 4-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*
> 
> 5-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*
> 
> 6-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*
> 
> 7-Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/2*
> 
> 8-Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/4*
> 
> 9-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*
> 
> 10-CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-*****1/4*
> 
> 11-Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79-*****1/4*
> 
> 12-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017-*****1/4*
> 
> 13-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******
> 
> 14-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******
> 
> 15-Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******
> 
> 16-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******
> 
> 17-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-******
> 
> 18-Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-******
> 
> 19-Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-******
> 
> 20-Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-******
> 
> 21-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******
> 
> 22-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******
> 
> 23-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*
> 
> 24-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*
> 
> 25-Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-****3/4*
> 
> 26-Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-[****3/4*
> 
> 27-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*
> 
> 28-Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-****3/4*
> 
> 29-War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****3/4*
> 
> 30-Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Thread Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-****3/4*
> 
> 31-Charlotte vs. Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship from Monday Night Raw 2/13/17-****1/2*
> 
> 32-Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, & Ryuske Taguchi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2*
> 
> 33-Randy Orton vs. Luke Harper from Elimination Chamber-****1/2*
> 
> 34-Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Kenny Omega) vs. The Briscoe Brothers from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*
> 
> 35-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*
> 
> 36-David Finlay, Juice Robinson and Kushida vs. CHAOS (Gedo, Jado and Silas Young) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*
> 
> 37-Kyle O’Reilly vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/2*
> 
> 38-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*
> 
> 39-Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe from Monday Night Raw 2/6/17-****1/4*
> 
> 40-Mephisto vs. Caristico from CMLL Arena Mexico 1/27/17-****1/4*
> 
> 41-The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/4*
> 
> 42-AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*
> 
> 43-Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns in a No Disqualification Match for the WWE Universal Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/4*
> 
> 44-Tag Team Turmoil for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship from Elimination Chamber-****1/4*
> 
> 45-Nikki Bella vs. Natalya in a Falls Count Anywhere Match from Smackdown 2/21/17-****1/4*
> 
> 46-The Ascension, The Usos, and The Vaudevillains vs. American Alpha, Slater & Rhyno, and Breezango from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*


I beg of you to rewatch 43 on that list and re rate it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The RainMaker said:


> I beg of you to rewatch 43 on that list and re rate it.


Should I now?


----------



## The RainMaker

Rainmaka! said:


> Should I now?


If you don't go up to 3 and 3/4 I'll kiss you.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> *Wrestlers of the Month: February*​
> Matt Riddle and the Brits completely dominated this month and frankly didn't have a whole lot of competition. Had a hard time deciding where to go with Dunne & AJ, but it is what it is. They're interchangeable but Dunne had more to work with.
> 
> 1. *Matt Riddle*
> 
> vs. Marty Scurll (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) ****
> vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Belfast) *** 3/4
> vs. David Starr (CZW Eighteen) *** 3/4
> vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) *** 1/2
> vs. Anthony Henry (EVOLVE 78) *** 1/4
> vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 79) *** 1/2
> 
> 2. *Pete Dunne*
> 
> vs. Mark Andrews (NXT 2/1) *** 3/4
> vs. Ryan Smile (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) *** 3/4
> vs. Mark Andrews (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Belfast) *** 3/4
> vs. Penta El Zero M (RPW Live in Portsmouth 7) *** 1/2
> w/ Bate & Seven vs. Havoc, Haskins, & Webster (PROGRESS Chapter 44) *** 3/4
> 
> 3. *AJ Styles*
> 
> vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Dean Ambrose (Smackdown 2/7) *** 1/4
> WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match - **** 1/4
> vs. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena (Smackdown 2/14) *** 1/2
> vs. Luke Harper (Smackdown 2/28) *** 1/4
> 
> 4. *Mark Andrews*
> 
> Both matches against Dunne
> vs. Mark Haskins (Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) *** 3/4
> vs. Shane Strickland (PROGRESS Chapter 44) *** 1/2
> 
> 5. *Marty Scurll*
> 
> Riddle match
> vs. Donovan Dijak (ROH TV 2/25) *** 1/2
> vs. Ryan Smile (RPW Live in Portsmouth 7) *** 1/4
> 
> _Honorable Mentions: John Cena, Keith Lee, Bobby Fish, & Michael Elgin_


Good stuff man! Still need to see those OTT matches & that Glory Pro Elgin/Riddle match myself. Currently have ZSJ, Shibata & AJ/Riddle (tied) as the leading men on my WOTY Most Outstanding list.


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> Good stuff man! Still need to see those OTT matches & that Glory Pro Elgin/Riddle match myself. Currently have ZSJ, Shibata & AJ/Riddle (tied) as the leading men on my WOTY Most Outstanding list.


For the year my top 3 would probably be the same as it is for the month of February but in a different order (Dunne, Riddle, AJ). Riddle is benefiting from working literally everywhere on a weekly basis. I'm not a big Sabre fan so there's that.  I need to see more individually from Shibata to put him any higher. I think Ospreay carried their match but the Goto & Riddle ones were really good. Zayn had an incredible January but fell off the face of the earth this month. I'd probably have Elgin in my top 5 right now tbh. I LOVED his performance against Naito and the AAW match against Fenix is a real gem. 

EDIT: And Lashley! Damn did he disappear the last few weeks.  Hope TNA gets him back on track but the tapings don't look too promising.


----------



## Ace

No to everything from Fastlane.

Recommend checking out Neville-Gallaghar (****).


----------



## Taroostyles

***3/4 for Neville/Jack by far the best thing on that hot turd of a show

Hard hitting and well paced, it reached another gear but didn't stay there long enough to truly be special.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Fastlane:
Sami Zayn vs. Samoa Joe-***1/4 
Anderson/Gallows vs. Enzo & Big Cass-*3/4
Sasha Banks vs. Nia Jax-*3/4
Cesaro vs. Jinder Mahal-**
Rusev vs. Big Show-*
Neville vs. Jack Gallagher-****
Roman Reigns vs. Braun Strowman-**3/4
Bayley vs. Charlotte-**3/4
Kevin Owens vs. Goldberg-N/A

Zayn/Joe was solid but short and not up to what both are capable of. Could've been very good with a few more minutes.

Tag Championship match was a mediocre Raw match on PPV.

Sasha/Nia had a few okay spots but FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK Nia isn't ready.

Cesaro LITERALLY carrying Jinder through a worked back sprain. Meh.

Rusev/Big Show......WHY?

Neville/Gallagher was MOTN and quite possibly the best Cruiserweight match since the Cruisweights landed on the main roster. 

Reigns/Strowman was fine but it could've been a lot more with a gimmick behind it.

Bayley/Charlotte was fine but fuck that finish. 

Owens/Goldberg...... :fuckthis

Overall: 5/10


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW 45th Anniversary:
CHAOS vs. Suzuki-Gun-**
Togi Makabe, Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV & David Finlay vs. Bullet Club-***
Roppongi Vice vs. Suzuki-Gun-**
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-***1/2
CHAOS vs. TenCozy-***1/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi, Michael Elgin, Juice Robinson & KUSHIDA vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon-**3/4
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi-***3/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W-****1/2

Opener was a typical multi-person NJPW opener. 

Ten Man Tag was entertaining with entertaining spots with Kenny Omega and Bad Luck Fale.

IWGP Jr. Tag Team Championship match was one of the weakest in recent memory. 

RPW British Heavyweight Championship match was really good and was just about to hit that next level before the surprise ending. Lots of intriguing developments.

Tag Team Championship match was very entertaining with a nice ending.

Eight Man Tag was entertaining even if there wasn't much to it.

Jr. Heavyweight Championship match was damn good and one of the best Taguchi matches I've seen. Takahashi is incredible.

Main event was unbelievably great, especially in the last 6-7 minutes. GOATKADA is the man and this Tiger Mask kid will become a star and has a golden future ahead of him. 

Overall: 8.5/10


----------



## Mordecay

Only thing I recommend was the Neville/Gallagher match, not MOTYc but a solid ***3/4-****

Will try to find and watch the main event of the NJPW 45th Anniversary show


----------



## darkclaudio

No to Kohei Sato vs Yusaku Obata from ZERO1 1/01 **1/2
No to Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs Akam & Rezar - NXT 28/01 *** (Mildly Recommended)
No to Neville vs Jack Gallagher - WWE 5/03 *** (Mildly Recommended)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Gallagher/Neville was indeed the highlight of last night's PPV - Neville's work on top was good, but what made the match stand out was Gallagher's fantastic babyface performance - LOVED the sense of urgency he wrestled with. ***1/2, so not MOTYC worthy, but definitely worth watching.

As for New Japan's 45th Anniversary Show, I thought that Shibata/ZSJ was really good (***1/2). Zack got to showcase his style of wrestling as Shibata made him look like million bucks by giving him most of the match. Probably the weakest of their matches, but still very good. They have an awesome chemistry.

Okada vs. Tiger Mask W was one of those New Japan matches where nothing interesting happened until the 2nd half kicked in. Once Okada started to lay those stomps & slaps on W to get him fired up - that's when things got FANTASTIC. Seriously awesome freakin' stuff - enough for me to rate this pretty highly, but the dull first half prevents me from going even higher. ***3/4


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Brought my rating down for the main event of the 45th Anniversary Show. Still an incredible match.


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Okada Vs. Tiger Mask W. Okada has been on fire this year and continues to build an incredible legacy of matches. Thank God they changed Ibushi's mask, as he was much more expressive int his one and clearly far more comfortable. The back-half of the match was all on fire, especially that Super Tombstone tease and the Super Tiger Bomb. Maybe their best match against each other to date, and another shining star of 2017.

NO but RECOMMENDED to Takahashi Vs. Taguchi. Takahashi is the real deal. Taguchi had some good antics early on and kept energy in the struggle for half of the match, which is way more than I expect from him in singles these days. As it went on and got into drama territory, Takahashi carried and punctuated everything so well.

NO to Shibata Vs. Sabre Jr. The early feeling out process was great, then it got listless, then it got really good. The struggle for the Sleeper and Sabre Jr. finding ways to resist it or simply not being snuffed out were quality. But the run-in cut off all that drama. While the run-in allowed a good angle and turn, it wrecked the story of the match. One imagines they have a much better re-match coming down the line.

NO to Neville Vs. Gallagher. A good match that built well to Neville reviving the Red Arrow, but nothing more than a good match. If this were close to WWE's MOTY, they would be in dire straits. Fortunately they've already had Cena Vs. Styles.


----------



## theshape31

Non-title Match [IWGP Heavyweight Championship]
*Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Tiger Mask W*
_NJPW: 45th Anniversary, March 6th_


----------



## Corey

I won't quite give this match a yes, but I do definitely recommend it in the *** 3/4 - **** range:

*WCPW Heavyweight Championship:* Drew Galloway (c) vs. Will Ospreay 
_WCPW Exit Wounds_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTeoxnDjQek

Match starts at the 2:30:00 mark. Really enjoyed it. Ospreay's the heel so the crowd cheers heavy when Galloway tosses him around like a small child. Ospreay flies around anywhere he can in the early going and it's a blast. They kept the overbooking to a minimum and the finishing stretch is pretty awesome. I bought into some of the nearfalls for sure and the finish is very satisfying.

Marty Scurll vs. David Starr from the show is also definitely worth a watch.


----------



## DELITE

WCPW Exit Wounds

David Starr vs. Marty Scurll ****
Galloway vs. Ospreay ****1/2


----------



## Mordecay

NJPW 45th anniversary show

**** For Taguchi vs Takahashi

**** 1/4 for Okada vs Tiger Mask W


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Neville vs Jack Gallagher for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship - WWE Fastlane 2017*

Wondeful match on a show filled with horrible booking and generally MEH wrestling. Neville played a great heel, just out wrestling Gallagher at most turns. Gallagher himself played a wonderful babyface, using his one move of leverage in the headbutt really well. The last half of the match was just fantastic, and this was one of the best WWE CW matches yet. 

******


----------



## Corey

*ROH World Title:* Adam Cole (c) vs. YOSHI-HASHI _(ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Night 2)_ ***** (YES!)*

Damn good match and far better than I could've imagined. They really portrayed Hashi as a legit threat and a guy that was on the same level, but in particular I thought Cole's performance was fantastic. Guy just really looked like a star here and clearly stole a bunch of the native fans away the underdog babyface. The first submission sequence where he looked like he was on the verge of either tapping or passing out was fantastic and the Last Shot to win was pretty sick. Hell of a match.

YOSHI-HASHI BAY BAY! :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong - AAW End of Innocence - **** - YES!*

This ruled. Worked as a sprint - all action from start to finish w/ no dull moments. Kong looked incredible as the big man just kicking the champ's ass all over the place - and Callihan was tremendous with his selling, facial expressions & tactics of trying to chop down the big man. Super well wrestled David vs. Goliath bout.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Kazuchika Okada v. Tiger Mask W*, _NJPW: 45th Anniversary_ - ******

Started off a bleh but they defintely pulled it together for a good match. 

Okada and this superman crap is ridiculous though, no way he should've kicked out of the super tiger bomb.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton - WWE SmackDown 03/07 - ****1/4 - YES!*

Fantastic match w/ a fantastic AJ Styles performance. He wrestled it with such a sense of desperation, and as a result we got what is the best Randy Orton match since his February 2014 match vs. Daniel Bryan. Really just loved everything about this - the finish was absolutely incredible, reminded me of Liger vs. Sasuke. Easily my favorite finish of a match in recent memory.


----------



## Dr. Middy

NastyYaffa said:


> *AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton - WWE SmackDown 03/07 - ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> Fantastic match w/ a fantastic AJ Styles performance. He wrestled it with such a sense of desperation, and as a result we got what is the best Randy Orton match since his February 2014 match vs. Daniel Bryan. Really just loved everything about this - the finish was absolutely incredible, reminded me of Liger vs. Sasuke. Easily my favorite finish of a match in recent memory.


What's interesting is that it reminded me a lot of the Daniel Bryan/Randy Orton Raw main events they had that were so good. It's also nice that they clearly were saving a lot, hinting that this will be a big time feud sometime in the future where they can go all out. 

So... *YES to Randy Orton vs AJ Styles - WWE Smackdown March 7th, 2017*

Really great match by two in ring generals who I have always wanted to meet in the ring one day. Styles clearly knew he needed to win this match, and it was very evident in his desperation, and I think Orton seemed a lot more inspired to work with him (there's been instances I believe when Orton has mentioned REALLY wanting to work with Styles). 

Also, loved the swerve on the ending and not doing the forearm into the RKO. Really strong main event.

******


----------



## TD Stinger

Dr. Middy said:


> What's interesting is that it reminded me a lot of the Daniel Bryan/Randy Orton Raw main events they had that were so good. It's also nice that they clearly were saving a lot, hinting that this will be a big time feud sometime in the future where they can go all out.
> 
> So... *YES to Randy Orton vs AJ Styles - WWE Smackdown March 7th, 2017*
> 
> Really great match by two in ring generals who I have always wanted to meet in the ring one day. Styles clearly knew he needed to win this match, and it was very evident in his desperation, and I think Orton seemed a lot more inspired to work with him (there's been instances I believe when Orton has mentioned REALLY wanting to work with Styles).
> 
> Also, loved the swerve on the ending and not doing the forearm into the RKO. Really strong main event.
> 
> ******


That finish was one of the best I’ve seen in a while. Whoever came up with it was a genius. I’m no good with star ratings but just think if they had that good of a match with TV restrictions and with both men clearly holding back, imagine I they had a PPV match with all the time they could ask for? Sign me up.

As good as last night was, this felt like just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I initially gave Orton/Styles *** 1/2, maybe I'll give it a rewatch to see if it's worthy of higher.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kazuchika Okada vs Tiger Mask W - NJPW 45th Anniversary Show - *****

Really good stuff here. I rather enjoyed the methodical opening section, no complaints there. Loved them getting petty with their dickish strikes, like TMW peppering Okada on the mat with tiny kicks that are just there to aggravate him rather than do any sort of legit damage. As has been discussed, the finishing stretch was exhilirating without being over the top. Very nice match indeed.


----------



## Corey

*Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & Cody Rhodes vs. Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, & The Young Bucks* _(Honor Rising Night 2)_ ***** (YES!)*

Bullet Club was so damn entertaining here and the crowd loved it. Really fun match.


----------



## Yeah1993

Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan Road to Osaka 2/11/17) - YES
Nnnnnnnn giving this some leeway because some of the selling was questionable (I legitimately can’t believe how many no-selling German suplex trade-offs there are in wrestling today), and Canadian destroyers are ass, but enough of the match felt like each guy was pushing past their limit and going for broke that I’ll pass it. Thought the first ten or so minutes were pretty much brilliant, with freakishly well delivered “risk it all” spots after an awesome beefy slap fight (sans either guy being at all beefy). Some of the spots in this were total holy shit level. Lee’s got a hell of rewind-worthy tope, and Takahashi’s sunset flip out of the ring powerbomb is an eye-popper. To one up it, Takahashi being tied up in the tunrbuckles and chucking Lee to the floor is one of the most unexpected things I can remember seeing in a long time. I actually liked that Lee got a powerbomb after that; lead to a cool potential double count out. Takahashi being fed up and trying to actually take a count out (after preventing it earlier), following a couple more ludicrous as fuck spots (seriously, Lee must have had a terrible ass night’s sleep) was a great show of “holy shit I’m tired end this plz.” This did have some crummy pig garbage but I like two guys taking huge risks for huge pay offs (and sometimes no pay off) too much to not wind up thinking this was really good.


Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence 2/4/17) – YES
Ok I have to add this, c’mon. Callihan is heel AAW champion and has a rat pack of buddies who try to help him in the match, but they are no match for who they are up against. Kongo Kong is billed as “damn near seven feet tall, 412 pounds, and from the deepest, darkest part of the jungle” and is just this huge pile of flesh and beef and manboobs with a giant afro and black + silver facepaint. Every moment of the match is built around how in the hell Sami will even survive this monstrosity. Callihan tries chopping him and after he reacts, Sami tries to make a runner over the barricade. He gets two dives on him at one point and Kong stands after both of them, then catches Sami on the third. Basically every strike of Kong’s sends Sami over the guardrail. Even in selling Kong looks unstoppable. Callihan sold his old arm when trying clotheslines. Kong missed a cannonball and the barricade would not have moved much more if a mack truck skid into it. He teases a dive late in the match and like four rows of fans get out of their seats to not become pate. Sami plants him into a set up chair and I’m almost surprised the front half didn’t get drilled into the canvas. Kong just makes every part of the match feel like the moment of truth. Gonna need to track him.



Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to



Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)

Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Will Ospreay v. Dragon Lee*, _Manhattan Mayhem IV_ - ******

Awesome action right here, Ospreay is always one of my favorites to watch and Dragon Lee was surprisingly botch free in this match which made it even better. These guys had the crowd on fire, best spot of the match was Ospreay was on the floor and Dragon went for the huracanrana from the ring to the floor (usually his opponent is on the apron).

*YES* to *Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish*, _Manhattan Mayhem IV_ - ******

Great mesh of styles here, Cole as the traditional american style wrestler and Bobby Fish as the mma hybrid. Fish worked over Cole's leg for a big portion of the match and Cole sold it pretty well. Cole even hit a last shot midway but couldn't capitalize due to the knee. Ian Riccaboni before the match mentioned that this is where Cole dropped the title to O'Reilly and that played into the match seeing Fish hit Cole with a brainbuster into the armbar just like Kyle. My only complaint would be that the rollup finish could've been executed better.



Spoiler: My MOTYC List thus far



1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 3/4

2. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

3. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Michael Elgin, New Beginning in Osaka - **** 1/2

4. Adam Cole (c) v. YOSHI-HASHI, Honor Rising: Night 2 - **** 1/2

5. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Hirooki Goto, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

6. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** 1/2 

7. AJ Styles (c) v. John Cena, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

8. Kevin Owens (c) v. Roman Reigns, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

9. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Will Ospreay, New Beginning in Osaka - ****

10. KUSHIDA (c) v. Himoru Takahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

11. Kyle O'Reilly (c) v. Adam Cole, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

12. Will Ospreay v. Dragon Lee, Manhattan Mayhem IV - ****

13. Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish, Manhattan Mayhem IV - ****

14. Kazuchika Okada v. Tiger Mask W, 45th Anniversary - ****

15. Bullet Club v. CHAOS, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

16. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega v. The Briscoes, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

17. Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne, UK Tournament - **** 

18. John Cena (c) v. Dean Ambrose v. AJ Styles v. The Miz v. Bray Wyatt v. Baron Corbin, Elimination Chamber - **** 

19. Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal, The Expierence - **** 

20. Young Bucks (c) v. War Machine, The Expierence - ****


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES* to *Kazuchika Okada v. Tiger Mask W*, _NJPW: 45th Anniversary_ - ******
> 
> Started off a bleh but they defintely pulled it together for a good match.
> 
> Okada and this superman crap is ridiculous though, no way he should've kicked out of the super tiger bomb.


What is your rating for the Taguchi/Takahashi match? I think it was on par, if not better (for some) than this one?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> What is your rating for the Taguchi/Takahashi match? I think it was on par, if not better (for some) than this one?


*** 3/4. Right below this it was rather good, borderline great.


----------



## Corey

*ROH 15th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All*​
*ROH World Tag Team Titles - Las Vegas Street Fight:* The Hardys (c) vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

This was absurdly and even unnecessarily violent but wildly entertaining at the same time. I hope Trent got a big fat paycheck for this one because he absolutely took a beating... and that's probably an understatement.

*ROH World Title:* Adam Cole (c) vs. Christopher Daniels - ***** (YES!)*

:YES :vincecry :fuckyeah :swanson roud

EDIT: Also highly recommend Lethal vs. Fish from the show (*** 3/4). Extremely physical contest with lots of twists and turns.


----------



## Mordecay

****1/4 for the ROH Tag team titles match

***3/4 for Daniels/Cole

***3/4 for Scurll/Rush


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Adam Cole (c) v. Christopher Daniels*, _ROH's 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All _ - ***** 1/4*

Just an emotional rollercoaster of a match. Cole looked like a star, he was the perfect heel in this match. Sh*t talking Daniels legit beating the life out of him. But Old man CD never died and ended up getting some help from a friend thus finally capturing the ROH World Title.

And a *YES* to *Broken Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks v. Roppongi Vice. Las Vegas Street Fight*, _ROH's 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All_ - ***** 1/4*

WTF. HOLY SH*T. OUCH. WHY? MY GOODNESS. TRENT? That's the best I could explain this carcrash of a match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ROH 15th Anniversary:
_Jay White vs. Kenny King-***1/2*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Hangman Page, Chris Sabin, Punishment Martinez, Cheeseburger and Silas Young in a Six-Man Mayhem Match-****1/2*
Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal-****1/4*
The Kingdom vs. Dalton Castle and The Boys for the ROH orld Six-Man Tag Team Championship-****
Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush for the ROH World TV Championship-***1/2*
The Briscoes and Bully Ray vs. War Machine and Davey Boy Smith Jr.-***1/4*
The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*
Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship-****3/4*_

Overall: 7.5/10


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

New Japan Cup Day 1 (First Round):
_Yuji Nagata vs. Tanga Roa-***1/4*

Toru Yano vs. Tama Tonga-****

Michael Elgin vs. Bad Luck Fale-***3/4*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL-******_


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES:

Bobby Fish vs Jay Lethal - ROH 15th Anniversary Show 3/10/17 - ****1/4

NO (But Recommended):

TJ Perkins vs Shinsuke Nakamura - WWE NXT 3/8/17 - ***3/4
Marty Scurll vs Lio Rush for the ROH TV Title - ROH 15th Anniversary Show 3/10/17 - ***3/4


----------



## Corey

Wrestling is Life said:


> NO (But Recommended):
> 
> TJ Perkins vs Shinsuke Nakamura - WWE NXT 3/8/17 - ****3/4


Think there might be a slight typo here.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Corey said:


> Think there might be a slight typo here.


Oops! Thanks, fixed.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush - ROH 15th Anniversary Show - **** - YES!*

Man, Lio Rush is a dude who has SO MUCH potential. So far every singles match I've seen him in has been awesome, and here he had a legitimately GREAT match vs. a dude who I really don't care about in Marty Scurll. Scurll was good in this match though, he wasn't bad, his work on top was awesome & the ending where he just totally destroyed Rush was fantastic - but it was Lio Rush who gave an absolutely amazing performance, he told the whole story of the match with his facial expressions & body language. That dude is gonna be a star if everything goes right.


----------



## Dead Seabed

There's so much great wrestling going on, I can't keep up. I miss 2009.




























:xavier


----------



## darkclaudio

Yes to The Hardys (c) vs RPG Vice vs Young Bucks [Recommended Match]
No to Marty Scurll (c) vs Lio Rush *** [Mildly Recommended Match]
No to Jay Lethal vs Bobby Fish **1/2
No to Adam Cole (c) vs Christopher Daniels **1/4


----------



## The Black Mirror

*War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
Tag Team Match
ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Japan 2017 – Day 1 (February 26, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

BULLET CLUB (Cody, Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Will Ospreay) & Briscoe Brothers (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe)
Eight Man Tag Team Match
ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Japan 2017 – Day 2 (February 27, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW 45th Anniversary Show (March 6, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W
Singles Match
NJPW 45th Anniversary Show (March 6, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## DELITE

ROH 15th Anniversary:

YES to:
Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal ****1/4
Lio Rush vs. Marty Scurll ****1/4
Hardy Boyz vs. Young Bucks vs. RV ****

Recommended:
Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Big YES to Omega vs Ishii - ***** - Started off a bit slow and the crowd was really quiet but holy shit when they got going they truly had a fantastic and this is now my new MOTY


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

New Japan Cup Night 2 (1st Round):
_Juice/Yujiro-****

YOSHI/SANADA-****1/2*

Shibata/Suzuki-******

Ishii/Omega-*****3/4*_

Ishii/Omega is currently my 4th favorite MOTY.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Shibata vs. Suzuki - ****1/2 - YES!*

Two of my favorite current Japanese wrestlers going at it. There was no way I wasn't gonna love this. They started it off with some slick submissions, just trying to stretch each other out, wear each other down. Then it transitioned into them just beating the shit out of each other, which is exactly what you would expect from these two, the baddest dudes around. Excellent match.

*Kenny vs. Ishii - *1/4*

I thought that this was wayy too long, Omega dominated WAY, and I mean WAY too much of it - his work on top was painfully boring. Truly sucked the life out of the match. In the last 10 mins or so they started busting out big bombs, and that sure was more enjoyable than the first 2/3 of the match, but it wasn't interesting enough to bring it to good levels.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Ishii vs. Omega - *****

I loved the shit out of this match. Omega/Okada has the slight edge but this is now my 2nd favorite match of the year. Knew this would deliver.


----------



## ZEROVampire

LOL Some people likes D Bryan vs Ziggler No Sell Headbutts match, but hates Ishii-Omega? WTF

Ishii-Omega was brilliant, absolutely awesome fight, Ishii is a real beast. **** and yes this is an MOTYC.

No to Shibata-Suzuki, but still good match ***1/4


----------



## Mordecay

Only watched Ishii-Omega, man, what a match, easily top5 of the year so far. ****1/2-****3/4

My top5 of the year btw

1. Omega/Okada WK11
2. Elgin/Naito New Beggining in Osaka
3. Tanahashi/Naito WK11
4. Omega/Ishii NJC Night 2
5. Bate/Dunne UK Tournament Finals


----------



## NastyYaffa

ZEROVampire said:


> LOL Some people likes D Bryan vs Ziggler No Sell Headbutts match, but hates Ishii-Omega? WTF


LOL Some people have different opinions than you? WTF


----------



## Dead Seabed

NastyYaffa said:


> *Kenny vs. Ishii - *1/4*


:bige


----------



## NastyYaffa

*The Young Bucks vs. The BROKEN Hardys - ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI - **** - YES!*

An absolutely awesome, action packed sprint. Really no dull moments, the action remained heated from start to finish



Limb Harvest said:


> :bige


:xavier


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NastyYaffa said:


> *The Young Bucks vs. The BROKEN Hardys - ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI - **** - YES!*


I thought this match was really fun, reminded me of Tye/Roode from one of the Takeover shows where the crowd really made the match. Gave it *** 1/2

I had Marty/Sonjay (*** 3/4), Ospreay/Lee (****) and Cole/Fish (****) above it.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*YES! for Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii ****1/2 *

Just Ishii doing a frankensteiner is enough to push it into *** territory


----------



## NastyYaffa

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I thought this match was really fun, reminded me of Tye/Roode from one of the Takeover shows where the crowd really made the match. Gave it *** 1/2
> 
> I had Marty/Sonjay (*** 3/4), Ospreay/Lee (****) and Cole/Fish (****) above it.


Just finished watching the show - thought that Marty/Dutt had it's moments, pretty solid match (**1/2), Ospreay/Lee, not my kind of match, but I understand liking it if you like Ospreay's style & Cole/Fish ruled. ***1/2 for that, so not a MOTYC nomination worthy, but still an awesome match. Loved how Fish kept targeting that leg until the end.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Drew Galloway vs Will Osperay for the WCPW World Title – WCPW Exit Wounds 2017*

Excellent match. Both guys worked well with one another, and I love the dynamic of Galloway as the big badass face who worked as Goliath versus Osperay who was the slimy little David, using a mixture of strikes and not just high flying to try and take the big man down. Doing David vs Goliath in reverse was great.

They also played their characters (of which I can only guess, I don’t watch either guy much), really good. Osperay came across as such a cocky prick during the whole match, from showboating, to spitting in Galloway’s face, and even trying to steal his finish. But good won in the end, and Galloway looked like the rugged, yet loved monster in this match. 

*****1/4*

-	Also to add though, not a fan of the announcing or the crowd. I really disliked Striker, who was all over the place at times. I also thought the crowd was pretty annoying smarky at times, and really only got into it with near falls. Shame, because the buildup itself was really good, and it deserved a more hot crowd. 

*New Japan Cup 2017 - Night 2*

*No to Juice Robinson vs Yujiro Takahashi*

Fun match with a very strong ending, but not a MOTY or anything. This is the first time I’ve seen both guys, and I really like Juice. He has a really great presence about him, and he did very well here. It was cool to see the crowd into him too. 

****1/4
*
*YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs SANADA*

Tempted to give this an extra star for hair alone. This was great fun, with long stretches of fast paced action at times, and a ton of big moves. Loved both submissions spots, and I’m always a sucker for the spot where both guys just punch the shit out of each other. :lol Also loved both big submissions spots, and if there’s a big thing I wish this had, it’s more time, because there could have been some more space between some of the bigger moves. Still, very fun for the first time I’ve watched both guys.
*
****1/4*
*
YES to Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki*

Lot of more lowkey technical stuff early, with a brawl outside with a water bottle, chair, and other shit. This got really great when they started just beating the absolute shit out of one another. I did really appreciate them trying to outdo one another with the same moves and sequences, like the younger guy trying to prove to the older master that he’s better now. The final stretch was great, really liked how they also made a sleeper hold seem so significant too. Great match.

*****1/4*

*YES to Tomoro Ishii vs Kenny Omega*

A bit slow for the first 10-15 min or so with Kenny working on top, but it had some nice spots like the moonsault off the railing and the apron powerslam. I do really like Omega’s eccentric nature, feels kinda like Nakamura in that aspect. 

The rest of this match was GREAT. Those knees by Omega might be one of my favorite moves right now, and we got a bunch of them again, along with Ishii’s headbutts. Ishii was great as a tough as a tank of a dude who could take punishment and keep coming back, and I really appreciate how often they teased but didn’t deliver on the one wing angel (the stunner counter was awesome!). Surprised that Ishii won actually, but it was a really really wonderful match, and they really sold Omega’s frustration that he lost really well. My only negatives are the rather long buildup (too long for me), and that they did so many near falls. 

*****1/2*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Minoru Suzuki v. Katsuyori Shibata*, _New Japan Cup 2017, Day 2._ - ***** 1/4*

Great match here, hard hitting but also really technical. They started off with some traditional wrestling then went to straight up brawling on the the outside. Then they closed it out just beating the sh*t out of each other and going hold for hold. Great great match here.

Gonna watch Omega/Ishii later.


----------



## Zatiel

A long-delayed YES to Io Shirai Vs. Viper from Stardom's 6th Anniversary Show. Viper was a totally reasonable big-person heel, while Shirai brought all the fire and out-maneuvering. Loved the spot when Viper dove off the apron and destroyed everyone helping Shirai up.

A tentative YES to Ishii Vs. Omega from the New Japan Cup Night 2. Tentative only because NJPW has had a super-strong year-opening between Omega/Okada, Takahashi/Lee, and Okada/TMW, and we haven't even hit the G1 yet, which will probably be loaded with dynamite. But this match is great. Good stuff early on, like Omega not trusting Ishii would stay in place for his moonsault and so double-checking slamming him into the guardrail before hitting it. Not a great first half, but a good enough struggle that gradually slowed Omega down into Ishii's pace. The whole second half is a blast. I love watching Ishii wobble his way out of the Electric Chair.

NO to Suzuki Vs. Shibata, which was a major disappointment. They just went from segment to segment with no rhyme or reason. Now they're brawling on the outside, now they're doing holds, now they're striking, now Suzuki is forgetting to be in position for a suplex. The whole match had no sense of flow and didn't build to anything; they just as easily could've started the match at the sleeper hold stuff and gone five minutes. I said so in the other thread, but if that's the best Suzuki can do with Shibata at this point, then thank God he didn't beat Okada for the title.

NO to Orton Vs. Styles. Absolutely awesome finish, but just a good match before it.


----------



## Martins

Gonna watch Ishii/Omega now, have high expectations, but FUCK

WHY IS IT OVER 30 MINUTES LONG

WHY

WHAT'S THE FUCKING POINT

NOT EVERY REMOTELY BIG MATCH NEEDS TO GO OVER HALF AN HOUR

GODDAMMIT


----------



## Zatiel

Was it over thirty minutes? I only watched it once, but it felt no longer than twenty to me.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*No! **** for AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton

That was a really good tv match. Sadly, not much more then that.

*No! ***3/4* for Shibata vs. Suzuki

This was pretty disappointing. Suzuki just wasn't in it and sandbagged pretty much every bump he was supposed to take, to the point where Shibata had to deadlift him into spots.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*No! to Katsuyori Shibata/Minoru Suzuki. Maybe I need to re-watch it, but this while this was a very good match, I can't say it's a MOTYC.

Yes! to Tomohiro Ishii/Kenny Omega. 

Yes! to Takehiro Yamamura, CIMA, Dragon Kid, Eita & Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk, Punch Tominaga "brother" YASSHI & El Lindaman (Headhunting Match): Dragon Gate Glorious Gate 2017. *


----------



## Corey

Martins said:


> Gonna watch Ishii/Omega now, have high expectations, but FUCK
> 
> WHY IS IT OVER 30 MINUTES LONG
> 
> WHY
> 
> WHAT'S THE FUCKING POINT
> 
> NOT EVERY REMOTELY BIG MATCH NEEDS TO GO OVER HALF AN HOUR
> 
> GODDAMMIT





Zatiel said:


> Was it over thirty minutes? I only watched it once, but it felt no longer than twenty to me.


29:45

YOU'RE WRONG MARTINS

:lol


----------



## Zatiel

Wow. I'll have to re-watch Ishii/Omega, but it definitely earns extra credit for making a 30-minute match feel like a breezy 20.


----------



## The High King

Martins said:


> Gonna watch Ishii/Omega now, have high expectations, but FUCK
> 
> WHY IS IT OVER 30 MINUTES LONG
> 
> WHY
> 
> WHAT'S THE FUCKING POINT
> 
> NOT EVERY REMOTELY BIG MATCH NEEDS TO GO OVER HALF AN HOUR
> 
> GODDAMMIT


Dont watch it then, no one is forcing you to.


----------



## Dr. Middy

As much as I have enjoyed some of those recent long matches like Natio/Elgin, Omega/Okada, Omega/Ishii, etc., this whole idea of incredibly long and grueling main events is going to eventually reach a point of no return. There will be a point where guys try to top Omega/Okada, and what is that gonna lead to? 50-60 minute matches? 

Once in awhile, those really long matches are great. But I'd be happier to see main events go a solid 25 min or so, which is a lot easier to digest.


----------



## NotGuilty

Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar, Survivor Series


----------



## Martins

Corey said:


> 29:45
> 
> YOU'RE WRONG MARTINS
> 
> :lol


Fuck me, there goes my argument :lol



The High King said:


> Dont watch it then, no one is forcing you to.


Woah woah woah, I was just hyperbolizing, man 


Anyway, Ishii/Omega gets a *YES* from me, but just by a hair; did think it went a bit too long and didn't care much for most of the first half of the match, but was thoroughly entertained by these two motherfuckers throwing bombs at each other in the last few 10 minutes or so. Ishii with the stunner and the frankensteiner, holy balls :mark:

*NO* to Suzuki/Shibata; was diggin' it quite a bit up until that long-ass elbows exchange which completely fell flat with me, and found the ending to be quite "meh", but overall a pretty good match anyway.


Also gonna throw out a *YES* for Roppongi Vice/Young Bucks/Hardyz, a really fuckin' entertaining spotfest and if nothing else, I'll do it as a homage to the memory of Trent. Guy got fuckin' wrecked out there, goddamn.


----------



## Zatiel

A big fat YES to Michael Elgin Vs. Rey Fenix from AAW's Tradition Continues. I'm not an AAW guy and wasn't even going to watch this show, but was curious if these two would have chemistry. Do they? YEAH THEY DO. Elgin one-uping Fenix with a Rana of his own was a hilarious way to start the match. It was balls-out action from there, lots of great Power Vs. Flyer reversals and spots. It was also a very tight match, at around fifteen minutes. I preferred it greatly over Elgin's match with Naito and think this is how NJPW should be booking him. I agree with the criticism that they guy has so much killer offense that long matches seem weird. When it's shorter but all GO like this, it works great. And like every time I've ever seen him, Fenix was sharp, versatile, and had a ton of poise. The guy is a star. One of my favorite matches from both guys.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES* to *Minoru Suzuki v. Katsuyori Shibata*, _New Japan Cup 2017, Day 2._ - ***** 1/4*
> 
> Great match here, hard hitting but also really technical. They started off with some traditional wrestling then went to straight up brawling on the the outside. Then they closed it out just beating the sh*t out of each other and going hold for hold. Great great match here.
> 
> Gonna watch Omega/Ishii later.


*YES* to *Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii*, _New Japan Cup 2017, Day 2._ - ***** 1/2*

Simply put, the action was absolutely amazing here.


----------



## flag sabbath

*YES!* to * Ishii vs Omega*. It wasn't quite at the level of either man's best, but for an NJ Cup first round match up, it was tremendous *****1/4*

Not quite a Yes, but well worth your time was Tanahashi vs EVIL. The Ace can do main events this great in his sleep ******

Wouldn't be surprised if we wind up with Okada vs EVIL from all this, although Shibata & Ishii are both plausible winners, which keeps things interesting.

Nothing from the ROH show grabbed me. Lethal vs Fish was quite good. Rush vs Scurll went into highspot overload. The 3 way stunt show was crazy stupid fun, but it lacked the traditional down & dirty, jeans & tee streetfight animosity. And I just can't hack Adam Cole.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Io Shirai vs. Viper - Stardom 6th Anniversary - ****1/4 - YES!*

Their match from last year is, so far, the best Stardom match I've seen. While this was not on that level, it was still absolutely fantastic - truly love the David vs. Goliath dynamic these two bring against each other. I don't know how she is in general, but in these 2 matches vs. Io, Viper has been FANTASTIC as the bigger woman dominating the champ w/ her size. Io was simply fantastic as the defending champ looking to be in trouble, her character work as the proud, cocky ace was great. Her offense, as usual, looked really great, loved every single one of her comebacks & the way they built into the finish w/ her German Suplexing Viper was terrific.


----------



## Yeah1993

LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17) - YES
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cohQCntAx7c
Do I even need to fucking say it? I've been watching lucha chronologically this year (more or less) but OF COURSE I was going to skip ahead when this showed up. Park is over 50 years old and has the type of body that looks like if you sliced his suit, flab would fall out like Homer Simpson, yet he still goes to some utter dumbass lengths to have a wild brawl. He's not as spry and crisp as he used to be but in this type of sloppy degenerate bar fight it barely even matters. This match is just a stupid, ugly, blood-licking, chair-throwing, mask-tearing, referee-assaulting, 20+ minute (!) violent scrap with a couple different retarded foreign objects and some holy shit-level visuals. The only reason I'm not spending any more time rattling on about this like I want to is because I actually don't want to say too much in case anybody watches it, and happens to actually read the shit I usually write. Motherfucking Parka for life.



Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to



Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)

Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)

LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yeah1993 said:


> LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17) - YES
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cohQCntAx7c
> Do I even need to fucking say it? I've been watching lucha chronologically this year (more or less) but OF COURSE I was going to skip ahead when this showed up. Park is over 50 years old and has the type of body that looks like if you sliced his suit, flab would fall out like Homer Simpson, yet he still goes to some utter dumbass lengths to have a wild brawl. He's not as spry and crisp as he used to be but in this type of sloppy degenerate bar fight it barely even matters. This match is just a stupid, ugly, blood-licking, chair-throwing, mask-tearing, referee-assaulting, 20+ minute (!) violent scrap with a couple different retarded foreign objects and some holy shit-level visuals. The only reason I'm not spending any more time rattling on about this like I want to is because I actually don't want to say too much in case anybody watches it, and happens to actually read the shit I usually write. Motherfucking Parka for life.


Thank you for linking this, because after I saw you post this, I knew I had to watch it right away - and it did not disappoint :sodone

Big YES vote to this one. Just an epic brawl - even better than the one they had last year.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW New Japan Cup Night 2 - ****1/2*

Built into a true classic. Ishii's jumping headbutt in the corner had me uttering a noise I've not heard before, something along the lines of 'HYURGGGGH!' From that moment on, I was hooked. Love how Ishii pulls out new tricks in these big matches - the Stunner was a great counter and really helped swing the tide of momentum. Omega's OWA is again protected, this was just all-around great booking.


----------



## Zatiel

Continuing to catch up on Stardom. This subscription is worth every penny. Which leads me to...

YES to Io Shirai Vs. Shayna Baszler from Stardom of Champions. I hadn't seen much of Baszler before last week, but this performance blew me away. Obviously Shirai set her up for a lot of her cool spots, like no-selling a signature move and instantly having an arm-lock on without having to even adjust. She came across as a true machine in her comebacks, almost Lesnar level, but better when she was supposed to be vulnerable. Meanwhile, Shirai never stopped carrying herself as a boss. I've seen dozens of wrestlers hit a top rope move and pause because of limb work, but just the way she had to shake out her arm after the Moonsault felt more earnest than any execution of the trope I can remember. Great struggle, great shifts in momentum. This crushes the match Shirai had with Viper that I previously Yes'd, using a similar monster formula, but with a non-traditional big monster's offense.

A Recommended to Kairi Hojo Vs. Jungle Kyona from the same show. Kyona showed a lot of spark and made me believe she's got a future. Hojo, like Shirai, is just a boss.

Definite NO to Tanahashi Vs. EVIL from New Japan Cup. EVIL's best match, but among Tanahashi's weakest main events in recent years, and it wasn't Tanahashi's fault. It was like watching Michael Jordan try to convince me one of the Wizards could hang with him.

I should've been watching Stardom years ago.


----------



## flag sabbath

*YES!* to *LA Park vs Rush*. This one had that classic Memphis vibe - blood & chairshots, fans on their feet screaming & throwing shit, wrestlers slipping in spilt beer, some molten near falls, and a wild finish that would confuse Dusty *****1/4*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki is ****, awesome match. I enjoyed the little things that match that had nothing to do with the moves. The selling, the set ups, and the characters shining through.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Night 1 of the 16 Carat Gold~!

*Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle - **** - YES!*

Started out with Dijak laying out the first strike to Riddle, and that created the dynamic for the rest of the match - Riddle fighting from underneath as Dijak did work on top. Very physical, laid out perfectly & the length was perfect for the story they told. Excellent match.

*John Klinger vs. Paul London - **** - YES!*

An absolute hoot of a match - Bad Bones was just throwing the smaller Paul London around, with London getting a great shine in during the first stages of the match & then busting out brilliant hope spots throughout it - popped for those SSP's, very pretty.

Also worth watching is Thatcher/Kanemoto (***3/4) - Thatcher's performance in that one is easily one of my favorite ones of the whole year so far. He truly is one of the absolute best in the world.


----------



## darkclaudio

No to:
Minoru Suzuki vs Katsuyori Shibata ***1/4+ [Mildly Recommended Match] (New Japan Cup Day 2)
Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega *** [Mildly Recommended Match] (New Japan Cup Day 2)
Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki *** [Mildly Recommended Match] (BJW 5/03)
Yuji Okabayashi, Yasufumi Nakanoue & Takuya Nomura vs Kohei Sato , Ryota Hama & Yoshihisa Uto ***1/4+ [Mildly Recommended Match] (BJW 5/03)


----------



## Corey

A definite *YES! (**** 1/4)* for *Rush vs. L.A. Park*. Great brawl and entertaining as fuck. Park can still move really well and take bumps for a 51 year old. It's impressive. Lost my shit when that fan threw a cup directly at La Mascara's head. :lol Awesome match even with the wonky finish (which I enjoyed immensely btw).


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup Day 2 - ****1/4


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Absolute YES to LA Park vs Rush. I havent felt hate and recklessness like this from a match in a long long time. Great from a veteran and the current top heel from Mexico. Best brawlers in the biz. A huevo cabrones ! Estoy si es la lucha libre no chingaderas!


----------



## TJQ

Bobby Fish vs Jay Lethal @ ROH 15th Anniversary YES

A few matches from the last few ROH shows *almost* made it for me, most of which I've seen in here, but were just barely a notch under the **** mark for me. Those matches being:
***1/2-***3/4 range

Ospreay vs Dragon Lee
Bucks vs Hardyz
Hardyz vs Bucks vs RPG Vice
Adam Cole vs Christopher Daniels (this being the most interesting one to me because for the first time in a long while i didn't want to throw Cole into a dumpster).


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno - WWE NXT 03/15 - **** - YES!*

Roode in 2017 isn't very exciting in the ring, but here his opponent happened to be the best wrestler in the world, so I was pretty excited to see how it would go. And it went greatly - loved the match, thought that Ohno was fantastic in it, great selling, great shine, great comebacks, great facials. Roode's work over him was really good too, didn't come off as super boring like in the January match vs. Nakamura.


----------



## antoniomare007

FUCK YES to Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. Hideki Suzuki - BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship 3/5/2017

If you are gonna do a long back and forth match, THIS is how I want it to be. There's no control section, there's a lot of moves (though not a huge amount) and there's spotty selling, BUT almost everything felt earned. The struggle for control in this match was fucking awesome and I loved it, each guy had to either battle like crazy or outsmart the other to hit a big move or pull off a submission, even the reversals felt like a legit struggle to gain the upper hand instead of choreographed bullshit (loved the little things they did, specially in the beginning, like Suzuki getting out of the test of strength, Sekimoto waiting for the right time to lock in the Boston Crab).
Suzuki was very impressive in this, his focus on outsmarting Daisuke's with headlocks, sleepers and submissions was compelling as fuck to see. I also loved how he avoided getting german suplexed like it was the plague. The only criticism I have for him is that he can't emote for shit, so every time he no sold it looked like he was just shrugging shit off to get to the next sequence instead of showing fighting spirit or resilience.
I was curious about this match because Daisuke tends to get worse the longer the match is, and considering it was for his title I thought this was going to be a lot of filler with a big ending sequence. But not at all, this was focused Sekimoto instead of "ram against your opponent 100 times as fast as possible" Sekimoto and it worked for the kind of match they were going for. The times he no sold or went full speed felt more like desperation attempts to regain control or to spot Suzuki's momentum than just crashing against his opponent to get a pop.
It did surprise me how Korakuen never really came unglued. They were really into both of them, they popped for real simple stuff but didn't really buy the nearfalls, it was like they expected the result from the get go and were just enjoying the ride. I hope they are hyped for the rematch later this month and I really hope Sekimoto and Suzuki do something similar to this with a better final sequence to get a real winner.

I'm sure not everyone is gonna love this as much as I did, but it sure as hell worth the watch.


----------



## KingKicks

Couple matches from 16 Carat Gold weekend that I really dug. YES for the following:

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2017 Day 1*

WALTER vs. David Starr - ****1/4

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2017 Day 3*

WALTER vs. Ilja Dragunov - ****1/2

WALTER = BEAST.


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to Neville v. Jack Gallagher from Fastlane 

I was going to do a full talk about Fastlane in another thread and then I realized I didn’t actually give a shit. This is the important bit. I could see why some would find Neville in control a little uninteresting but I am not one of them. He’s got a real vicious, keep every move kind of fatal vibe that picks me up. The stun gun looking thing was a great spot to comeback from the superplex. Gallagher is so good, his headbutt is one of my favourite things in wrestling right now and he’s the easiest guy in the world to root for. He’ll take a surprise sub-All Japan in the 90s headbump from a suplex just to put it over, and does it at a great time in the match. Match was unique in that Neville is the stronger, tougher one, but ALSO the flier while Gallagher isn’t. Gallgher had to use his reverso super duper grappling to get ahead in the beginning, and then just took any opportunity he could from there. His dive was a great way to take Neville off guard. I don’t necessarily believe Michael Cole when he says it’s been a while since Neville’s used the red arrow, but I hope it’s true because I mark for wrestlers pulling something out of the backlog to finish a match. This sucked in case you were wondering.



Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to



Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)

Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)

Neville v. Jack Gallagher (WWE 3/5/17)
LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)


----------



## Dead Seabed

Yeah1993 said:


> LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)


Where did you watch that La Parkinator vs. Rush brawl I'm hearing all the wonderful things about?


----------



## Corey

Limb Harvest said:


> Where did you watch that La Parkinator vs. Rush brawl I'm hearing all the wonderful things about?


----------



## Dead Seabed

:mark: gona grab me sum mothafuckin snacks first


----------



## Dead Seabed

*YES! ***** for La Parka vs. Rush

This is the kind of colorful dirty stuff I miss in today's wrestling. It was like being taken back to an 80's Funk vs. Lawler match, but with even more cocaine.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler - Stardom Stardom of Champions - ****3/4 - YES!*

Goddamn this was just fantastic. Started off with Shayna establishing dominance when Io tries to get the first strike in - that set the tone for the rest of the match. Shayna does some really awesome work over the arm of Io, and Io is just fantastic selling it & being the face in peril in general. Io's eventual big comeback was great, showing great fire & bringing her fantastic looking offense to Shayna - from then on Shayna tries to focus on the arm where she had done damage & she also tries (and she does) bust out some submissions, but in the end, THE ACE reigns supreme. Wonderful pro wrestling, right there.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Sekimoto vs Suzuki* was immense. Great to see that the right crowd will still go nuts for wrestling fundamentals, including the lost art of the struggle. I was surprised at how strongly Suzuki took the fight to Sekimoto early on, but boy did he pay for it - some of those body shots were horrific. Much like Rush vs LA Park felt like a genuine hate filled scrap, this was completely believable as a heavyweight sporting contest *****1/2 YES!*

Not quite a YES! but still darn good was Ishii vs SANADA. They went at it sprint style, probably for a little too long - although the crowd stayed with them, so fair play. SANADA is a beast & must surely be future Ace material ***3/4-****


----------



## Rah

*YES*

*Rush/Parka* was straight madness. You should know with a La Parka match that you're not going to get a genuine ending, so the focus should be on how well the wrestlers build to the fuckery. Said fuckery is also always entertaining, as Parka punching referees in the face never gets old. Miss the days when he'd bottle a bastard then simply chuck the beer cooler haphazardly into the back of an unsuspecting referee's head. Parka + Monterrey = excellent wrestling viewing.

I'd have to go back and watch the Wagner/Parka TXT brawl, because I'd like to call that a smarter/tighter worked affair than this, but that's not to dampen the quality here cos what Rush/Parka did is simply disgusting brutality. Moreover, they built a damn nice narrative with Rush going from the confident shitbag that he always is to having to try moves out of desperation to win. RUSH. DESPERATION. Such a great payoff/character element after all these years.

This wasn't as shocking as their Arena Mexico brawl, for the sheer fact that that was so out of left-field, but the work within was definitely better. Rush/Parka was my MotY of 2016, and it's going to be my MotY for 2017. Can't wait for their caballera/mascara match in 2046.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs SANADA - NJPW New Japan Cup Quarter Finals - *****

Thought this was excellent. They hit fifth gear early on and didn't let up, and while it was borderline too fast, I think they played it just the right side so it seemed chaotic and exhilirating rather than getting out of control. Fantastic reversals and counters, they were evenly matched throughout. Just a blast from start to finish and didn't outstay its welcome. SANADA is great and needs more singles opportunities in New Japan.


----------



## Erik.

Xavier Woods & Brad Maddox vs. Paige.

YES

:focus


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW New Japan Cup Day 7 - ****1/2 -YES!*

The first half is your usual Shibata vs. Ishii action, just them slugging it out - and it's great, but what made this match reach ****+ levels to me is that in the 2nd half, they started out busting out all kinds of super awesome moments such as Shibata looking like the goddamn Grim Reaper while he is walking towards Ishii after not going down for his lariats (only for Ishii to lariat him one more time), Ishii busting out a FUCKING ARMBREAKER TO THE TAPED UP SHOULDER OF SHIBATA. Popped so hard for that. Ishii trying to break up the deadly Sleeper of Shibata w/ going after the arm was fantastic. Then the finishing sequence with Shibata just murdering Ishii was so damn good. And as a cherry on top of the cake, the post-match with Ishii trying to reach out to fight Shibata even more was so damn epic.


----------



## flag sabbath

*Ishii vs Shibata* came with a built-in excuse for either guy losing in the final - namely that they fucking KILLED each other slowly & painfully here. Ishii secures yet another tournament MVP nod *****1/4 YES!*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Erik. said:


> Xavier Woods & Brad Maddox vs. Paige.
> 
> YES
> 
> :focus



:lmao :lmao :lmao

Greatest handicap match of all time, but the lack of a clear finish and random moves being done without any psychology hurt the match for me.

Still, gotta appreciate the work they put in. Fantastic sprint. ****1/4


----------



## TJQ

Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii @ New Japan Cup Day 6 YES


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki
New Japan Cup 2017 First Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 - Day 2 (March 12, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii
New Japan Cup 2017 First Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 - Day 2 (March 12, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## Jonasolsson96

YES to Xavier woods and Brad Maddox vs Paige - *****

Great match from start to finnish. Only thing I would consider a negative was the length. Five stars nontheless!


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii - New Japan Cup 2017 Day 6 *

God I loved this. The beginning of the match is as you would expect, both dudes just slugging it out, beating the absolute shit out of one another. They had a long but awesome segment of them just elbowing one another dozens upon dozens of times, and you can just hear the crowd roaring in approval of the violence they were seeing. They then started busting out the big guns, suplexes, germans, huge head kicks, and yet both guys kept getting up, and right into the face of the other, begging for them to give them more. Loved the armbar Ishii did on Shibata's taped up shoulder, loved the back to back kick outs at 1 by both guys out of big moves, loved how they both sat down and just hyped each other up with strikes, just everything was so damn great. The end was icing on the cake, Ishii choked out and the match ended by the ref, yet not too long after he was crawling up to Shibata as officials were trying to check on him, STILL wanting to keep going. That was a perfect visual.

****** 
*


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Shibata Vs. Ishii. God, they just never disappoint against each other. The highlights for me were Ishii stepping outside his well-defined role and stealing Shibata's spots, like sitting down and crossing his legs to challenge him for slaps, and the huge armbar capture. The whole match was grueling with both men insisting on firing the other up when they had the advantage. They just can't help wanting to prove they are objectively tougher than each other - it wound up being more important than the tournament to Ishii. Also, Ishii grabbing Shibata's knee pads after the match, wanting to keep fighting even though he couldn't stand, was incredible.

NO but RECOMMENDED to Ishii Vs. SANADA. Damned well-paced and lots of good touches, like SANADA having to fight with his legs to keep Ishii in the sleeper. Ishii is easily the Wrestler of the Tournament, having three of NJPW's better matches of the year so far, and all in a row.

My current top ten across all promotions right now is:

1.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
2.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Marty Scurll (January 23) – Revolution Pro: High Stakes
3.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Katsuyori Shibata (March 19) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 7
4.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Timothy Thatcher (February 25) – EVOLVE 79
5.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Dragon Lee (February 11) – NJPW: New Beginning in Osaka 2017
6.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Tetsuya Naito (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
7.	AJ Styles Vs. John Cena (January 29) – WWE: Royal Rumble
8.	Io Shirai Vs. Shayna Baszler (February 23) – Stardom: Stardom of Champions 2017
9.	Michael Elgin Vs. Rey Fenix (January 7) – AAW: Tradition Continues
10.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Tiger Mask W (March 5) – NJPW: 45th Anniversary Show

I need to rewatch Shirai/Baszler. It may climb higher.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

New Japan Cup Day 7:
_EVIL vs. Bad Luck Fale-*****
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii-*****3/4*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii*, _New Japan Cup: Day 7_ - ***** 3/4*

My goodness. :sodone:sodone

Hard-hitting would be an understatement for this match. Ishii took a f*cking beating, had a swelled eye & a bloody nose. These guys absolutely beat the piss out of each other.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Ishii vs Shibata from New Japan Cup Semi-Finals.

I love those kinds of matches and they are two of the best at them. Ishii has to be considered the MVP of the tournament this year. All three of his matches were great. 

The finals should be an interesting match. I could see it going either way and am interested to see what style the match goes.


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Ishii vs Shibata *****

My second favorite match of the year, only surpassed by the Okada/Omega classic. I posted my thoughts on the Puro thread, but to keep it simple: It was beautiful in the most sadistic way


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Ishii vs Shibata - ****3/4 - I mean seriously what more can I say that hasn't already been said, match was great and everyone should check it out


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

New Japan Cup Day 8 Finals:
_Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata-****3/4*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura - Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show - **** - YES!*

This was just a total blast from start to finish. Loved the pre-match stuff w/ Io getting a big video package showcasing her evolution as a wrestler, and then the big streamer treatment she got. The match didn't tell an elite story or anything - but it was just so goddamn fun to watch. All women looked great w/ their great looking offense + Io & Mayu did some great selling as well. An absolute blast.

*Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 03/15 - **** - YES!*

2 complete unknowns to me who made it sure that after watching this they aren't unknowns anymore. Hot damn what a match - very shoot stylish w/ them trading submissions, doing awesome mat work, busting out those fantastic submissions & counters. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## Martins

Big pair of motherfuckin' *YES*'s to:

Shibata VS Ishii New Japan Cup - *****1/4*

L.A. Park VS Rush Baracal Entertainment *****1/2*

JODER, QUE ME ENCANTA CUANDO DOS CABRONES SE QUIEREN MATAR UNO AL OTRO :mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale*, _New Japan Cup 2017: Finals_ - ***** 1/4*

I thought this match had a great dynamic. Fale was the big man dominating using his brawling and size perfectly while Shibata was the tough underdog who eventually prevailed. When Shibata finally started mounting some offense you can see the tides changing and they just really went all in. When Shibata hit that final PK for the win, you could see the sigh like "finally !" :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher - RevPro Live At The Cockpit 14 - **** - YES!*

Great mat work, great submissions & this truly had the vibe of a war of attrition. Loved it.


----------



## Desecrated

Going to try chime in a bit through the year. Haven't gone fully through the New Japan Cup yet and I'll throw some more in (hopefully!) after this

Tanahashi vs EVIL - **** (Yes/Recommended)
Galloway vs Ospreay - **** (Yes/Recommended)


----------



## DELITE

No (but recommended)
Samoa Joe vs. Sami Zayn ***1/4
RAW: March 20


----------



## theshape31

NastyYaffa said:


> *Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura - Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show - **** - YES!*
> 
> This was just a total blast from start to finish. Loved the pre-match stuff w/ Io getting a big video package showcasing her evolution as a wrestler, and then the big streamer treatment she got. The match didn't tell an elite story or anything - but it was just so goddamn fun to watch. All women looked great w/ their great looking offense + Io & Mayu did some great selling as well. An absolute blast.


How did you watch this? Thanks.


----------



## NastyYaffa

theshape31 said:


> How did you watch this? Thanks.


EDIT: Just realized I accidentally linked the singles match between Hashimoto & Satomura from last year, here's the tag match I nominated


----------



## theshape31

NastyYaffa said:


> EDIT: Just realized I accidentally linked the singles match between Hashimoto & Satomura from last year, here's the tag match I nominated


Much appreciated!

Dailymotion was actually the first place I looked but couldn't find it at all. And in attempting to open the link from that video, the site says that the video is either restricted or doesn't exist so I can't access it directly. Yet I can watch the embedded video just fine. Technical confusion aside, thanks a bunch for sharing!


----------



## DELITE

American Alpha vs. Usos ***1/2
WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championship
Smackdown 21/3/17


----------



## Corey

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 1st Round: *WALTER vs. David Starr - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)

*Fantastic David vs. Goliath (or WALTER?) matchup with a career performance from Starr. So much high powered offense from bell to bell. Highly recommended.

Also from the 1st night:

Dijak vs. Matt Riddle - *** 1/2
Paul London vs. John Klinger - *** 1/2 (I don't think I've ever seen someone kick out of two straight Shooting Star Presses)


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper - PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5 - **** - YES!*

I have only seen few of his matches, but I so far really like TK Cooper's sleazy heel act w/ Dahlia Black. It's pretty tremendous. Then you of course got one of my favorite wrestlers in the world, Matt Riddle who is an absolute ass-kicker, and here he sure gave that sleazy dickhead heel an ass-kicking. Absolutely LOVED the early portions of the match where it was just Riddle beating the shit out of Cooper - Cooper sold it so well, and the way they transitioned that amazing ass-kicking into TK getting to work the heat on Riddle by having Dahlia interfere felt natural & came off super well. Great transition between the 2 segments. TK was really solid working on top, and Riddle was really good at selling the damage done to him. Really loved how it gradually built into Riddle kicking TK's ass once again, TK was clearly getting desperate in putting Riddle away, so he busted out some awesome, big moves. As it continued, Riddle got to get more & more offense in, and in the end, he finished what he started in the early parts of the match - he just kicked TK's ass, simple as that. Great match.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Will we ever see a non-MOTYC from Riddle? 8*D


----------



## NastyYaffa

Limb Harvest said:


> Will we ever see a non-MOTYC from Riddle? 8*D


I did watch his matches vs. Marty Scurll & Mark Haskins earlier today, and let me tell ya, very far from MOTYCs in my eyes. :side:


----------



## Desecrated

Ishii/Omega - ***3/4 (Recommended/But No) Was a fairly hype match but felt it lacked substance other than being explosive.
Shibata/Suzuki - **** (Recommended/Yes) More substance on display here. Great fun brawl despite some moments of awkwardness from Suzuki.

I can't find the round 2 matches from the cup anywhere. Worth seeking out a particular match?


----------



## Corey

Desecrated said:


> I can't find the round 2 matches from the cup anywhere.


https://www.dailymotion.com/Cozy-Tube

That channel has all 4 of them.


----------



## Desecrated

Corey said:


> https://www.dailymotion.com/Cozy-Tube
> 
> That channel has all 4 of them.


Excellent. Was looking for the entire show rather than the matches so my searches showed up empty.


----------



## Corey

Desecrated said:


> Excellent. Was looking for the entire show rather than the matches so my searches showed up empty.


Yeah none of the shows were on New Japan World iirc so it's just hardcam footage. Someone uploaded just the main matches (which is really the only notable things from the shows).


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Oney Lorcan vs Andrade "Cien" Almas from WWE NXT 3/22/17

Okay, so clearly it is not on the level of Omega/Okada or Cena/Styles, but for an NXT midcard TV match this was spectacular. Oney's intensity, Almas' LIJ mannerisms, the high impact nature of the match....it all just blended together into magic. These two have tremendous chemistry and it gets better with each encounter they have. I wouldn't be surprised to see both make their way to 205 Live this year.


----------



## Corey

Wrestling is Life said:


> YES to Oney Lorcan vs Andrade "Cien" Almas from WWE NXT 3/22/17
> 
> Okay, so clearly it is not on the level of Omega/Okada or Cena/Styles, but for an NXT midcard TV match this was spectacular. Oney's intensity, Almas' LIJ mannerisms, the high impact nature of the match....it all just blended together into magic. These two have tremendous chemistry and it gets better with each encounter they have. I wouldn't be surprised to see both make their way to 205 Live this year.


Won't quite give it a yes (*** 3/4 for me), but my god seconded. This came out of nowhere and rocked my socks off. Imo the best NXT match this year, Takeovers included.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 03/22 - ****1/4 - YES!*

Yet another fantastic Trevor Lee title defense! Can't say that I am surprised. The first third of the match featured some fun, easy to watch action, nothing spectacular, but really good stuff. Once Smith Garrett got eliminated things got really damn great w/ Trevor Lee having fantastic interactions with Cain Justice & ESPECIALLY Chip Day - they just kicked the shit out of each other. That's when the match solidified itself in being ****+ to me. Loved how Trevor & Chip worked together to eliminate the bigger man in Otto Schwanz too. The storytelling throughout w/ Trevor wanting to be in there as much as he could, and only being out of the match when he was being thrown outside was done fantastically, and Trevor sold the exhaustion of that absolutely perfectly. Really can't praise him enough. What a wrestler, what a champion & what a match!


----------



## DELITE

PROGRESS 45
Moustache Mountain vs South Pacific Power Trip ***3/4 
Will Freakin Ospreay vs Mark Andrews ***1/2


----------



## Corey

*New Japan Cup Semi Final: *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***** (YES!)

*I can't really pinpoint why exactly I didn't totally love this match as much everyone else, but I will say I _really _wish it had commentary. That kinda stuff usually doesn;t bother me but damn I know I would've been way more into this if someone on commentary was losing their minds over it. :lol Still really damn good no doubt but I enjoyed their New Beginning match last year a bit more, personally. 

*New Japan Cup Final: *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)

*This right here is the match that more people need to be talking about. I know Fale gets a lot of shit on this forum (from myself included) but damn he can really show up in big match situations. I don't honestly think this could've been executed any better at all. Fale completely dominates him and works over the injured shoulder that he rips the tape off of and Shibata has to grab hold of any choke or armbar he can get while he still has breath left in his body. Finishing stretch was fucking outstanding too. Awesome moment when he kicked out of the spike. I can already tell this is gonna be one of those underrated gems of the year.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Nakajima vs Shiozaki 3/12/17 **** star match. It's not really bump heavy, I am coming from a position of huge bias. Ever since I started wrestling I've enjoyed Go Shiozaki so much because of his simplicity he brings and how much he gets out of almost everything he does. Fantastic match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corey said:


> *New Japan Cup Semi Final: *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***** (YES!)
> 
> *I can't really pinpoint why exactly I didn't totally love this match as much everyone else, but I will say I _really _wish it had commentary. That kinda stuff usually doesn;t bother me but damn I know I would've been way more into this if someone on commentary was losing their minds over it. :lol Still really damn good no doubt but I enjoyed their New Beginning match last year a bit more, personally.
> 
> *New Japan Cup Final: *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)
> 
> *This right here is the match that more people need to be talking about. I know Fale gets a lot of shit on this forum (from myself included) but damn he can really show up in big match situations. I don't honestly think this could've been executed any better at all. Fale completely dominates him and works over the injured shoulder that he rips the tape off of and Shibata has to grab hold of any choke or armbar he can get while he still has breath left in his body. Finishing stretch was fucking outstanding too. Awesome moment when he kicked out of the spike. I can already tell this is gonna be one of those underrated gems of the year.


A lot of people are recommending the finals match, so I guess it really is a lot better than I expected. I might have to check it out. 

I agree 100% with the commentary for the Shibata/Ishii match. I mean, I already gave it 5 stars (it was RIGHT up my alley with everything they did), but my god I can't imagine how much more I'd love it with a couple Japanese commentators absolutely losing their minds while watching. :lol


----------



## Corey

*BJW Heavyweight Championship: *Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. Hideki Suzuki - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)
*_BJPW 3/5 _https://rutube.ru/video/67550fd346c0d3f2ad0b63aa67394f3b

@antoniomare007 pretty much nailed everything on the head with his description of the match. The entire thing has the feel of a real struggle and it's extremely fascinating to watch. I LOVED Sekimoto's performance, especially how often he would not be able to immediately follow up after a big move because he was selling the exhaustion so much. Suzuki always had a dumb look on his and that may actually be what he looks like all the time, but it helped the story of the match regardless. :lol It was also really great how he would hear the announcement for how much time was left and immediately try and go for a quick pinfall. None of the kickouts really looked like kickouts either. It was basically like an 'I'm so exhausted and idk what's going on that I'm just gonna pick my shoulder up off the mat out of instinct' type deal. One of my favorite moments of the whole thing was late in the match where Sekimoto hit a big clothesline and Suzuki literally shoved him off and wouldn't allow him to make the cover. Awesome stuff. Can't wait for the rematch. (Y)P.S. - Did anyone ever watch his defense against Yoshihisa Uto from January 29th? Might need to go back and check that one out.SaveSaveSaveSave​


----------



## Dr. Middy

Going through some stuff I missed recently...

*YES* *to Matt Riddle vs Katsuyori Shibata – RPW High Stakes 2017*

So one of the things that really bothers me when trying to watch this, is that the crowd (or part of them) is made up of these really smarky indie fans who can’t go 5 seconds without some stupid ass chant or song. I don’t mind having these here and there, but I felt like the first 10+ minutes were nonstop chants, which drowned out the announcers and in general was just cringey and annoying. 

So this is my first experience seeing Riddle, and he’s really good considering his skill level, although his gimmick feels like a better version Zack Ryder if anything. 

Some great sequences early by both men, really liked the trading off of armbars. Shibata did some great work on top on Riddle’s arm. Shibata no-selling chops like nothing is always great, shows how tough a badass he is. Loved also the battle of strikes they had with one another, Riddle actually has pretty good strikes too, not as good as Shibata, but pretty damn great. Ending sequence was great too, with Shibata basically hulking up and just killing Riddle in the end. 

Damn good match, but crowd was really fricken annoying.

******

*YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11*

Really nice start, loved the urgency and the heel tactic by Takahashi (and a +1 for his furry boots). Also really enjoyed the selling of Kushida’s head, and the announcers really helping to sell the idea of a concussion. Both guys work really well with one another, and there are so many really nice sequences in this match. That counter into the arm breaker by KUSHIDA was also a highlight spot. It also felt like Kushida’s viciousness increased throughout, and he was trying to break Takahashi’s arm after Takahashi tried to give him a concussion earlier on. 

The ending 5 min of this match was awesome, with both men just going all out with moves and strikes on one another, while KUSHIDA was trying to get the hoverboard lock on at every turn. Excellent match.

*****1/4*

*YES to Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11
*
Some nice chain wrestling to start, and I always appreciate and love how vicious Shibata makes everything look. Liked the work on Goto’s arm. They worked pretty damn good together and then we got the awesome no-selling Shibata who seems immune to anything as Goto tried to kick the hell out of him. I really appreciate how so many of Shibata’s matches turn into two guys just trying to kill one another. Hell, Shibata shoved down the ref just because he wasn’t allowing Shibata to kill Goto more after the sleeper hold.

The end of this match was unreal, just both guys doing every strike imaginable as much as they cold to each other, but Goto won that, and won in the end. Really wonderfully brutal match!

*****1/2*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Just finished Champions Gate. Great stuff

YES! to CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Kzy & BxB Hulk: Champions Gate 2017

Everyone in this match was awesome. Kzy's fire & passion was amazing to see, CIMA's viciousness as he tried everything to put Kzy down for the 3 count, Dragon Kid & BxB Hulk weren't the stars of this match, but their offense looked great. I was rooting so hard for North Tribe to beat CIMA & Kid after how hard Kzy's been working his ass off this year & there was several moments that made me think it was gonna happen, but in the end CK-1 was too much for Hulk & Kzy, as Dragon Kid hit Kzy with a top rope franksteiner, followed by CIMA's Meteora for the 3 count. This was great, great stuff.

****1/2

YES! to Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk & Cyber Kong vs. Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Sususmu

The crowd loved this match & so did I. Kanda & Saito aren't in big matches as often as they should be due to Jimmyz being a lowcard-midcard stable, but man, they looked really great here & Susumu was awesome as well. VerserK did everything they could to destroy the Triangle Gate champions, even having Punch break out the red box towards the end, but Saito refused to die. Even after being hit with a salt attack from Mondai Ryu, a Pumping Bomber lariat by Shingo & Night Ride from T-Hawk in the closing stages, Saito was able to dig down deep & keep kicking out. But in the end, T-Hawk planted him with another Night Ride & put Jimmyz away to capture the titles. Awesome stuff, & this match is just another example of how great Dragon Gate's big tag matches are, imo.

**** 1/2

No! but highly recommend: Eita vs. El Lindaman: Champions Gate 2017

While I think this match just fell short of being a MOTYC, I still think it was an awesome match. These two slugged it out & hit each other with everything they had, & this match just proved to me beyond any shadow of a doubt that these two are the future of Dragon Gate.
The only downside I had with this match is the ending, where right when Eita was ready to make Lindaman tap with Numero Uno,
Mondai Ryu & Punch ran in, which lead to Yamamura running in & a big brawl broke out, leading to the DQ. Otherwise, great stuff here

****

No! but do recommend to YAMATO vs. Cyber Kong: Champions Gate 2017

This match was a pleasant surprise. Cyber doesn't have a good history in Dream Gate matches (including a legendary dud against CIMA in 2012), but he shocked me with his performance here. He threw everything he had at YAMATO to capture the Dream Gate (Cyber Bombs, Pineapple Bomber after Pineapple Bomber, targeting YAMATO's injured throat, even taking off his mask & spraying him with black mist) & YAMATO was a great babyface in this match, as he did everything he could to fight off the challenger & the VerserK members at ringside. In the end he was successful, as he was able to put Kong down with a sleeper hold to retain the Dream Gate championship. That being said as much as I enjoyed this match, I wouldn't put it up there with the Twin & Triangle Gate title matches.

*** 3/4*


----------



## Wrestling is Life

NO, but highly recommend: Cody Rhodes vs Matt Riddle for the WCPW Internet Championship at WCPW Chain Reaction - available for free on their Youtube channel


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K - AAW Art of War - ****1/4 - YES!*

This was just an insane, all action spotfest - they started it right away, and it NEVER slowed down. Just pure spot action from start to finish. I think it was really great.

*Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki - AAW Homecoming - ****1/2 - YES!*

On paper this had me very excited, and they delivered a match I knew it had all the potential in the world to be. Callihan was a man on a mission - he wanted to prove that he has learned from his mistakes & that he is just as bad as Low Ki. This was just them beating the shit out of each other w/ awesome looking strikes (Low Ki is still the fucking man) & submissions which were applied with extra intensity behind them. Low Ki looked like a killer, which doesn't surprise me, he just beat the shit out of ol' Callihan Death Machine w/ that killer offense of his. Every time Callihan got the control, even for lengthy amounts of time, Ki always had something in his backpocket to bust out and stun the champ. The ending w/ Abyss was a bit annoying, but when I think about, it was actually some solid storytelling w/ Callihan realizing he just can't knock Ki down, he needs the help of his mates to do it. 

Also worth watching:

Trevor Lee vs. Rey Fenix - ***1/2
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ***1/2

^ Both from the Homecoming show.


----------



## Desecrated

Elgin vs Naito - New Beginnings

I wanted to like this match. The spots were great, good showcase of what both guys are capable of delivering in terms of offensive quality and it felt like a big time occasion. They got the time to deliver anything they wanted. Which is kind of where the praise ends. To the extent where it was similar to Ishii vs Omega and perhaps even Omega vs Okada. That these New Japan big matches are feeling more of a showcase to sell the wrestler rather than sell the offense and to sell a story.

Starting with Naito's offense, breaking this apart was where I felt like I was struggling to rate this match. It isn't in Naito's character perhaps to change his gameplan. He's come in with the idea of taking the knee down and wrestling Elgin on the floor. Great, some early dropkicks to take the big man down and make sure that Elgin can't utilise his obvious power. But when you do that, you are no longer wrestling or showcasing Elgin's own individual strengths. He can no longer hit any of his moves. So eventually to make this match the showcase they seemingly intended, what next? Eventually Elgin is back to his feet, running the longest length in the ring to hit power moves. Back to his feet to hit his powermoves and back to his feet to hit his signature moves. So the early part of the match was ruled insignificant by both performers. Moving onto the eye-gouge which is more a sign of disrespect rather than credible attack. Little is made of it in a useful capacity. In the end, Naito's own offense wasn't significant in the match. I don't really consider grimacing as selling.

Elgin could have solved, evolved his gameplan but then it's one sided as he's relying on something I haven't really see him do, striking. And if you want someone to go out, sell Naito's offense and still look strong, the man for the job isn't going to be Elgin in this type of match-up.

Both men are capable of much better which is what makes this disappointing. It's a no for me.


----------



## Martins

Holy shit, I haven't seen Low Ki in years :mark: Miss seeing that midget motherfucker acting like he's a whole foot taller, 100 pounds heavier and an unstoppable fucking acrobatic kung-fu machine. Where did you see that match, @NastyYaffa?


----------



## The Nuke

I loved Naito vs Elgin

Felt like a classic ALL JAPAN match. Which obviously is where Elgin takes his inspiration.


----------



## Rah

Seconded, any link to Callihan/Ki?




Martins said:


> Holy shit, I haven't seen Low Ki in years :mark: Miss seeing that midget motherfucker acting like he's a whole foot taller, 100 pounds heavier and an unstoppable fucking acrobatic kung-fu machine. Where did you see that match, @NastyYaffa?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu - Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya - **** - YES!*

Big Match Io strikes again! This was a great, super fun match which saw great struggle in it - Kagetsu looked damn good during her control segments, and Io on the offense during her shine & comebacks is always a blast. Really good selling on her part, too.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> *Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu - Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya - **** - YES!*
> 
> Big Match Io strikes again! This was a great, super fun match which saw great struggle in it - Kagetsu looked damn good during her control segments, and Io on the offense during her shine & comebacks is always a blast. Really good selling on her part, too.


Seconded.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Link to Io vs Kagetsu and Callihan vs Low Ki plz


----------



## TJQ

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Link to Io vs Kagetsu


Check PMs, brotha.


----------



## dukenukem3do

TJQ said:


> Japanese Puroresu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to Io vs Kagetsu
> 
> 
> 
> Check PMs, brotha.
Click to expand...

Can I get the links too please


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

TJQ said:


> Check PMs, brotha.


----------



## Desecrated

Ishii vs Shibata New Japan Cup - Recommended/Yes

Great fun and an epic brawl. Portions were bizarre but my favourite style but it was more a culture shock rather than anything negative. These two did the "I won't let you one-up me" better than any duo I've seen in quite a while. Probably my current MotY at ****1/2.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

NastyYaffa said:


> *Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu - Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya - **** - YES!*
> 
> Big Match Io strikes again! This was a great, super fun match which saw great struggle in it - Kagetsu looked damn good during her control segments, and Io on the offense during her shine & comebacks is always a blast. Really good selling on her part, too.


Just watched it myself and I'm not calling it a MOTYC, because I'm being super stingy with mine, but it sure was fun. Everyone that can watch it should.

It will however end up on different list of mine: fun matches that aren't too long that I can watch before going to bed. Along with Big R Shimizu vs Yamamura and Ring Kampf vs SPPT.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf - wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was such a fantastic match. They told a great story w/ Ringkampf - who were absolutely tremendous in this - being one step ahead of Andy, Al-Ani & Simmons at pretty much every turn. Dieter Jr, Thatcher & WALTER just dominated them w/ their amazing team work - they worked the heat on them in such compelling fashion. Loved it. Eventually it was Absolute Andy in the ring - then Ringkampf decides to start targeting his knee, and my god, it was so fantastic. Andy sold it like a boss all the way till the end, and the work WALTER, Dieter Jr & Thatcher did to that knee was great. The super hot finishing stretch with the pace getting faster & faster + everybody getting their big stuff in capped off this classic 6-Man Tag. Truly worth the watch. Ringkampf :mark:


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> *A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf - wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> This was such a fantastic match. They told a great story w/ Ringkampf - who were absolutely tremendous in this - being one step ahead of Andy, Al-Ani & Simmons at pretty much every turn. Dieter Jr, Thatcher & WALTER just dominated them w/ their amazing team work - they worked the heat on them in such compelling fashion. Loved it. Eventually it was Absolute Andy in the ring - then Ringkampf decides to start targeting his knee, and my god, it was so fantastic. Andy sold it like a boss all the way till the end, and the work WALTER, Dieter Jr & Thatcher did to that knee was great. The super hot finishing stretch with the pace getting faster & faster + everybody getting their big stuff in capped off this classic 6-Man Tag. Truly worth the watch. Ringkampf :mark:


Was this one of those tags they ran that went like 30-35 minutes? I saw they did a few of those and they all looked good on paper but god damn wXw has so much content from this month and idk how I can keep up with all of it. :lol
Save​


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Was this one of those tags they ran that went like 30-35 minutes? I saw they did a few of those and they all looked good on paper but god damn wXw has so much content from this month and idk how I can keep up with all of it. :lol
> Save​


Yep, it went around 30 mins. And yes indeed, they have been putting in the work lately.  16 Carat, Ambition, Inner Circle, this one & apparently they did a Shotgun episode w/ the same match up (A4 & Simmons vs. Ringkampf) but from a different show. Interested in that one, too. So much good rasslin!


----------



## TJQ

Io Shirai (c) vs Kairi Hojo - Stardom The Highest 3/20

:YES


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo - Stardom The Highest - ****1/2 - YES!*

My GAWD. Io Shirai does it again, now against Kairi Hojo (who is also excellent btw). The first half of the match is dominated by Io, who does such a great job working over Kairi & being the cocky ace. Love it. Once Kairi starts to get more & more offense in, the match gets super intense & the sense of urgency was through the roof. Kairi's comebacks ruled. As did Io's selling during those - her selling was absolutely excellent. Amazing match.


----------



## theshape31

TJQ said:


> Io Shirai (c) vs Kairi Hojo - Stardom The Highest 3/20


Another Stardom match/show I can't seem to be able to spot anywhere, where can this one be found? Many thanks!


----------



## TJQ

theshape31 said:


> Another Stardom match/show I can't seem to be able to spot anywhere, where can this one be found? Many thanks!


Check PMs, brotha.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Monthly update:


> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 7 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 22 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 34 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 43 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 9 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 15 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 7 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 1 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 5 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Night 2) || YES = 4 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Night 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 4 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 4 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 14 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 1 ||
> John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 7 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 6 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> TNA:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 8 ||


----------



## Dr. Middy

So that NXT Takeover:Orlando show...

*YES to SANITY vs Kassius Ohno, Ruby Riot, Tye Dillinger, and Rodrick Strong – NXT Takeover Orlando*

This was literally just a chaotic spotfest with no breaks and no heat segment. If you’re into that sort of match, then you’ll probably really like this. Nothing otherworldy good, but it was great fun and completely unexpected. If anything, watch Rodrick Strong's hot tag, which was amazing.

******

*
NO but Recommended - Aleister Black vs. Andrade Almas – NXT Takeover Orlando*

An excellent debut, and you can tell there’s something really there with Black. Match itself was a great match with a lot of strikes. Almas played a pretty solid heel role in this match, and they had a great showing for Black, who had really nice chemistry with Almas. I initially would have preferred if Black just got a showcase, but having him do a really strong match for his debut was a good call, and it makes people take him seriously from the get go.

****3/4*
*
YES to Authors of Pain vs DIY vs The Revivial for the NXT Tag Team Championships - NXT Takeover Orlando*

My god this was amazing for a vast majority of this match. The whole dynamic from the start was DIY and Revival actually working together to do everything to get rid of AOP, but the monsters just kept staying in it. The psychology here was fantastic as all hell, and there were so many cool moments during this part of the match. However, it did start to wane a bit when it was clear that the Authors of Pain were going to win the match. They weren’t bad at all and they are a decent big man team, but the ended did feel a bit flat, which makes it not as good as the DIY/Revival matches. It’s nice to see AOP as heels hated though because they beat two very loved teams. 

Still, really really fantastic match with a frantic and awesome pace, with outstanding performances by DIY and the Revival. Loved this. 

*****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Asuka vs Ember Moon for the NXT Women's Championship - NXT Takeover Orlando*

Really nice tempo early, which is smart because they made it very even at first, splitting the crowd, an keeping them interested after the hot tag match. Also, this is Ember’s best showing so far, no surprise because of how good Asuka is. Their chemistry is strong too, maybe better than Bayley. The ending was quite abrupt though, maybe too much so, but it did make Asuka look heelish, while also sowing seeds for another match in the future. Good match though overall, and I hope they get to do a lot more in their next match.

****3/4*

*NO to Bobby Roode vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the NXT Championship– NXT Takeover Orlando
*
So this match suffered from some problems. I thought the heat with Roode on top was okay, but it went extraordinarily long, and Nakamura just isn’t very good as babyface in peril. They basically did a NJPW style main event, but they never really got into second gear. It felt like they coasted through a lot of the match on how over both guys were (or how good Roode's theme is), and Roode himself feels like he is overshadowed as a wrestle and a character by his theme. 

However, once the knee work really started like 12 minutes in or so, and the figure four got locked in, then it got pretty decent. Nakamura sold the knee well as Roode went to town on it, and they had a lot of nice spots. I liked their first match much better, but this wasn't too bad. Still, probably the weakest match overall on the card, and in reality it felt like a good solid house show match that went really long.

****1/4*


----------



## Mordecay

Yes to the Autors of Pain vs DIY vs The Revival NXT Takeover Orlando ****1/2

No but recommended Asuka vs Ember Moon NXT Takeover Orlando ***3/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to everything from NXT Takeover Orlando but I will nominate Young Bucks vs The Hardys from ROH Supercard of Honor at ****1/2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT TakeOver: Orlando:
_Eight Person Mixed Tag Team Match: SAnitY vs. Tye Dillinger, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot, and Kassius Ohno-****3/4*
Alester Black vs. Andrade 'Cien' Almas-*****
Triple Threat Elimination Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship-******
Asuka vs. Ember Moon for the NXT Women's Championship-****1/2*
Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura for the NXT Championship-*****_

ROH Supercard of Honor XI:
_Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World TV Championship-****1/4*
Silas Young and Beer City Bruiser vs. The Kingdom-**3/4*
Bully Ray and The Briscoes vs. Bullet Club for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship-***3/4*
Jay Lethal vs. Cody Rhodes in a Texas Bullrope Match-****3/4*
Cheeseburger and Will Ferrara vs. The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Rebellion in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match-*****
Punishment Martinez vs. Frankie Kazarian-***3/4*
Bobby Fish vs. Silas Young-N/A
Will Ospreay and Volador Jr. vs. Dragon Lee and Jay White-******
Christopher Daniels vs. Dalton Castle for the ROH World Championship-*****
The Broken Hardys vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair

*NO * to all of NXT Takeover: Orlando
*YES* to the TV championship match, Texas Bullrope match, Ospreay/Volador/White/Lee match, and Ladder match from ROH Supercard of Honor
*YES* to all of Joey Janela’s Spring Break


----------



## Corey

Good lord what a night for wrestling...

*Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Will Ospreay & Volador Jr.* _(ROH Supercard of Honor XI) _***** (YES!)

*You know exactly what you're getting when you look at this match on paper and it did not disappoint. The finish was nearly botched but in a way that made it look WAY more dangerous. White just simply couldn't keep up at times. Crazy match.

*ROH Tag Team Title Ladder Match: *The Hardys (c) vs. The Young Bucks _(Supercard of Honor XI) _***** 1/4 (YES!!)

*This was on the same level as the Las Vegas Street Fight from last month, but it just didn't have the shock factor due to this being their 3rd interaction together. The longer this went though the crazier and better it got. Bodies were flying, tables were breaking, and the crowd was chanting. Lived up to all the hype without a doubt.

*NXT Tag Team Title Elimination Match: *Authors of Pain (c) vs. DIY vs. The Revival _(NXT Takeover: Orlando) _***** 1/2 (YES!!!)

*Holy fuckin moly. Never in my wildest dreams did I think this match would be THIS good. The storytelling was absolutely amazing and the way the crowd reacted to everything was perfect. An incredible way to get some top notch heat on AOP and a wonderful sendoff (maybe?) for The Revival. The best thing WWE has produced since Takeover: Toronto imo.

*NXT Women's Title: *Asuka (c) vs. Ember Moon _(Takeover: Orlando) _***** (YES!)

*I truthfully wasn't really sold on Ember being the next one to carry the NXT women's division, but god damn she convinced me in a hurry here. The way they presented them as equals so much that Asuka had to actually cheat to win was more beautiful storytelling on this night. The action was paced extremely well and I actually wanted them to keep going. Best NXT women's match in aa year imo, which isn't knocking Asuka's reign at all. I just REALLY liked this.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

End of March update. Will probably cut down on the ***1/4-***1/2 matches once June rolls around.
1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

3-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*

4-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-*****3/4*

5-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

6-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19/17-*****3/4*

7-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*

8-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*

9-Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/2*

10-Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-*****1/2*

11-Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/4*

12-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

13-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-*****1/4*

14-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-*****1/4*

15-CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-*****1/4*

16-Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79-*****1/4*

17-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017-*****1/4*

18-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

19-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******

20-Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-******

21-Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******

22-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-******

23-Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/11/17-******

24-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******

25-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-******

26-Neville vs. Jack Gallagher for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship from Fastlane-******

27-Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-[****]

28-Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-******

29-Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-******

30-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

31-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from 
NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******

32-Will Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-******

33-Will Ospreay and Volador Jr. vs. Dragon Lee and Jay White from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-******

34-Akira Tozawa vs. Austin Aries vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 3/14/17-******

35-The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-******

36-Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/20/17-****3/4*

37-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*

38-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*

39-Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-****3/4*

40- SAnitY vs. Tye Dillinger, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot, and Kassius Ohno in a Eight Person Mixed Tag Team Match from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****3/4*

41-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****3/4*

42-Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-****3/4*

43-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*

44-Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship-****3/4*

45-Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-****3/4*

46-War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****3/4*

47-Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Thread Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-****3/4*

48-Marty Scurll vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****3/4*

49-Jay Lethal vs. Cody in a Texas Bullrope Match from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-****3/4*

50-Charlotte vs. Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship from Monday Night Raw 2/13/17-****1/2*

51-Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, & Ryuske Taguchi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2*

52-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****1/2*

53-Randy Orton vs. Luke Harper from Elimination Chamber-****1/2*

54-Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Kenny Omega) vs. The Briscoe Brothers from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*

55-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*

56-David Finlay, Juice Robinson and Kushida vs. CHAOS (Gedo, Jado and Silas Young) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*

57-Asuka vs. Ember Moon for the NXT Women’s Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****1/2*

58-Kyle O’Reilly vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/2*

59-The Young Bucks vs. The Broken Hardyz for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*

60-The Young Bucks vs. Jay White and Lio Rush for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*

61-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*

62-Frankie Kazarian vs. Cheeseburger vs. Chris Sabin vs. Hangman Page vs. Punishment Martinez vs. Silas Young in a Six-Man Mayhem Match from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****1/2*

63-Hirooki Goto vs. Punisher Martinez for the NEVER Openweight Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****1/2*

64-Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*

65-Bobby Lashley vs. Alberto El Patron for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship from Impact Wrestling 3/9/17-****1/2*

66-YOSHI-HASHI vs. SANADA from the NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-****1/2*

67-War Machine vs. Guerillas of Destiny from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****1/2*

68-Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe from Monday Night Raw 2/6/17-****1/4*

69-Mephisto vs. Caristico from CMLL Arena Mexico 1/27/17-****1/4*


70-CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. TenCozy for the IWGP Tag Team Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****1/4*

71-The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/4*
72-AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*

73-Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns in a No Disqualification Match for the WWE Universal Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/4*

74-Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World TV Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-****1/4*

75-Sami Zayn vs. Samoa Joe from Fastlane-****1/4*

76-Tag Team Turmoil for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship from Elimination Chamber-****1/4*

77-Nikki Bella vs. Natalya in a Falls Count Anywhere Match from Smackdown 2/21/17-****1/4*

78-The Ascension, The Usos, and The Vaudevillains vs. American Alpha, Slater & Rhyno, and Breezango from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*

79-Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-***1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *The Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks*, _ROH: Supercard of Honor_ - ***** 1/4*

Great match with spots galore, this match was heavily anticpated and it didn't dissapoint. Although I prefer the 3 way w/ RPG, this was incredible as well.

*YES* to *Marty Scrull (c) v. Adam Cole*, _ROH: Supercard of Honor_ - ***** 1/4*

Had the two tombstone botches not happened, I would've easily called this MOTN and probably the weekend. This match was incredible as you'd expect it to be between two great performers in Cole & Marty. The crowd was white hot for it as well. The finishing sequences is what hurt the match, Cole tried to reverse Marty's tombstone but couldn't get his balance and dropped. Then he tried to recover with a double tombstone and couldn't lift for the second. Overall, the match was still incredible and a fun ride.

*YES* to *AOP (c) v. #DIY v. The Revival*, _NXT Takeover: Orlando_ - ******

Absolutely awesome action, this was an absolute thrill ride. The story was told to near perfection with DIY & The Revival having to put their differences aside numerous times to try to take out AOP in the end though, it just wasn't enough.


----------



## Taroostyles

AOP/DIY/Revival-****1/4

Spectacular tag match that told a great story with the 2 challengers teaming up to try and take out the champs. I honestly think AOP are underrated they are a great power team and in this match we saw a great combo of speed, power, and old school teamwork from 3 very different teams. Could have been higher but it definitely went a little flat after DIY got eliminated. I think a regular 3 way with just one fall would've been better.

Roode/Nakamura-****

Not sure why this is getting such bad reviews, it was a classic style world title match imo. I think people are understating Naks matches with Joe and Roode cause they aren't hard hitting strike fests, this is WWE style and it was still very good. Great selling from both men and they worked a well paced and thought out match with a great finishing sequence. I loved it but again people have high expectations cause of what they're comparing it to when it comes to the NJPW stuff. 

***1/2 for both Asuka/Moon and the 8 man tag so no to those two but still very good.


----------



## Groovemachine

*AOP vs DIY vs Revival - NXT Takeover:Orlando - ****1/4*

YES this was fantastic stuff right here. Ciampa assisting in the Shatter Machine - :mark The teases all the way through of DIY and Revival working together for the greater good was so well played. Loved this, although the finish didn't seem like a proper climax to me.

Also thought the 8-person tag and Black/Almas were ***3/4, really strong start to the show.


----------



## TJQ

BASK IN HIS GLORY. YES TO

Keith Lee vs Ricochet @ EVOLVE 80 ******

Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijak @ EVOLVE 81 *****1/2*


----------



## dukenukem3do

Yes to NXT Takeover Orlando 
Triple threat elimination tag team title matche **** 1/2


----------



## Dr. Middy

Man, I still gotta watch EVOLVE 81 and the latest ROH show. Heard that Bucks/Hardys match was :done
*
NO to Matt Riddle vs Drew Galloway – EVOLVE 80*

A really fun brawl with some great spots, including a hell of a piledriver through a table outside the ring. It was interestingly a short, yet mostly one sided match, but the intensity was great, and I wish it was longer more than anything. I'm really loving Galloway's presence and how he carries himself in all his matches these days. We'll see how he fairs in NXT

****1/2*

*YES to Keith Lee vs Ricochet – EVOLVE 80*

This was great fun. Loved the Big guy vs little guy dynamic, with Lee barely being effected by any of Ricochet moves initially. Also worth mentioning, this is my first time watching Keith Lee, and man this guys is great. He carries himself so well for his size, and is agile is awesome to watch. They did a fantastic spot where Lee caught Ricochet on his first flip dive attempt, only for Ricochet to get another try and hit it. Last stretch of this match was great, Ricochet basically had to kill himself with arieral moves just to keep Lee down. Fantastic match.

***** *

*YES to ACH vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 80*

Hectic start which was nice. I’m torn on Sabre Jr., he’s an excellent wrestler and really reactive when it comes to mat and technical work, but his overall presence and look really detract a lot for me. There’s a lot more suspending disbelief than usual in this for me. I do like ACH though, he looked good in this match. The last 7 minutes or so was great, with so many big moves and counters by Sabre Jr. Overall, this was a very good match between two guys who seemed evenly matched. 

******
*
YES to The Hardys vs The Young Bucks vs VPA Vice – ROH 15th Anniversary*

A great hardcore spotfest with everybody in the match getting some shine. This was really fun, and honestly I do love seeing these matches from time to time. Also, the fact that they just kept wrestling and doing bumps as the thumbtacks just kept getting spread more and more around the ring was hilarious, yet looked terrible for all of them. But jeez, the table spot, the thumbtacks in Baretta’s mouth, Metlzer Driver into the tacks, there was plenty of insane spots galore. I enjoyed this a lot. 

******


----------



## sharkboy22

*YES!*Okada/Omega Wrestle Kingdom 11

I know I' late to the party but I finally got around to watching this match and it lived up to all the hype. Going in I was wondering if all the praise was gonna take away my enjoyment. Perhaps I would be looking for something or expecting something so spectacular and it couldn't deliver. Well, I couldn't be more wrong. The psychology in the beginning of this match is amazing. From the moment these knew locked up I knew I was in for something special. Then there were the big spots. Okada diving over the railing, Omega doing a moonsault from the ring all the way into the crowd, the table. Jesus Christ, this match doesn't just feel like a classic- it looks like one. If you watch this match 10, 15, 20 years from now it's still going to look this beautiful. I can't believe that is the word I'm using to describe this match but it is a thing of beauty to watch. Only problem I had was the ending. The last few minutes were a bit drawn out and fell flat but that's only because I knew who the winner was going to be. Had I not know, I'm sure I would have still been marking out. So, I can't fault them for that. This match isn't just MOTY, it's Match of the Decade. *******

*NO!* Tanahashi/Naito
I know I'm gonna get hated for this but this match did nothing for me. I expect Naito to be the one no selling leg work, but I was disappointed in Tanahashi's selling. These two did not click at all imo and the match just never felt like it was going anywhere. This one couldn't grab my interest at all. It's not that it was bad, it's just that it wasn't compelling enough and it just reaffirms my opinion of Naito- he's not a good worker. There were some bright spots here and there but overall this match had pacing problems, inconsistent selling and lacked any sort of story telling to really make me care. *****

*YES!* Zack Sabre Jr vs Timothy Thatcher
Timothy Thatcher has been fucking boring as EVOLVE champion. I don't know how at one point I used to mark for this guy but for the past 2 years, he's been a snoozefest, the low point of many shows and I tend to just skip his matches. Somehow, he wasn't any of that in this match. Thatcher actually showed some personality and charisma in this match. This match was so freaking intense from start to finish. These guys kept hitting each other and it felt like a shoot fight. Even the chain wrestling was intense. Zack Sabre can sometimes look a bit too clean and airy fairy in his technical wrestling but he brought the intensity here and he just looked like one tough son of a bitch. Everything these two did just looked like they wanted to kill each other. This one caught me by surprise. Probably because actually tried to engage the crowd in what he was doing. *****1/2*

*NO! *Tracy Williams vs Keith Lee
This is the best match in the Keith Lee trial series. I was really impressed with Hot Sauce here. I've never seen him in this type of match but the guy knows how to work this type of match. Great hope spots, great comeback, great selling, Keith was a beast and Hot Sauce knows how to play the underdog role so damn well. This match was really fun to watch. Overall, a great match that I think deserves some praise from the same show Sabre/Thatcher took place. ****3/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Haven't watched PROGRESS & ROH yet, but what a weekend (so far)! :mark:

*Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle - GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break - **** - YES!*

Well what the hell. This was such a spectacle - and I thought it was a legitimately great pro rasslin' match. Shoot stylish (as you would expect), with a real element of danger to it - Dan Severn, at 58 years old, worked this match with such sense of urgency. What a man. They just beat the crap out of each other & I friggin' loved it.

*Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee - EVOLVE 81 - **** - YES!*

Such a fun heavyweight bombfest. There wasn't any feeling out processes or anything - just straight full on big boy action from start to finish. Keith Lee continues to prove himself as one of the best wrestlers in the world & Donovan Dijak looked very impressive in defeat - one of those cases where even though he lost, he still won. Awesome, awesome match.

*Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle - EVOLVE 81 - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was my most awaited match of the weekend - and it didn't disappoint. Freaking loved this; awesome mat work, the work on the neck by Yehi was tremendous as was his work on top in general & there was a fantastic sense of physicality, urgency & competition.

*The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival - WWE NXT Takeover: Orlando - ****1/2 - YES!*

A tag team epic - great storytelling with DIY & Revival working together to take out the bigger guys in AOP - that made Akam & Rezar look like million bucks and feel like legit threats.


----------



## ZEROVampire

YES To

The Authors of Pain vs The Revival vs DIY at Takeover Orlando ****

Great story inside the ring and epic moments in the match.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to The Hardys/Young Bucks Ladder Match from ROH Supercard of Honor XI
YES to AoP/Revival/DIY from NXT Takeover: Orlando


----------



## Taroostyles

No to everything from Mania 33

Styles/Shane, Seth/Hunter, 4 way ladder, KO/Jericho, and Aries/Neville all around ***1/2-***3/4.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Austin Aries vs Neville – Wrestlemania 33*

Wonderful, yet brutal match by both guys. Neville was a tremendous heel in how vicious he was, especially with the eye rake later on which I loved. Aries himself look great, all his strikes look beautiful, as did his dives. They had a really good chemistry for two guys who never wrestled before, and they set up a rematch with the dirty finish and made Neville an even more dominant heel. Great match.

******

*NO but Recommended - AJ Styles vs Shane Mcmahon - Wrestlemania 33*

Seriously, I give Shane a shit ton of props. He did like a ton of bumps, and basically gave every last bit of effort in this. The match itself was surprisingly fun, with some great near falls and spots. AJ wrestled basically the entire match with Shane following along, and it was pretty damn decent. Not Great, but a nice opener.

****3/4*
*
NO but Recommended to Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens for the US Championship - Wrestlemania 33*

This was a very match with a lot of really great counters by both guys. They worked a good pace, never going to slow, and building up to a really nice climax of finishers. Not a MOTY, but really fun and another great match on the show that built up well, and put the right guy over. 

****3/4*

*YES to The Hardyz vs Cesaro/Sheamus vs Enzo/Cass vs Anderson/Gallows for the Raw Tag Team Championship - Wrestlemania 33*

What an incredibly fun spotfest, which was frantic and chaotic throughout. And of course, the Hardyz being in this made the crowd so much more invested. Every guys gave it 100%, and this was so good in so many different ways. WONDERFUL!

*****1/4*
*
NO to Triple H vs Seth Rollins
*
This was pretty slow with some spotty selling by Rollins for the majority of it. It heated up throughout though, and had a really hot ending with some nice counters and Steph getting her just desserts. Still, felt too much like an HHH epic and just went way too long I think (and it ended up being the longest match on the card too). But it wasn’t too bad. Maybe a rewatch would make me like it better.
*
***1/4*


----------



## Corey

I wanna give a very serious *YES!* to *Goldberg vs. Lesnar*. I honestly thought the execution was fantastic here. It felt like one of those high octane UFC fights where it's nothing but two guys swinging for the fences. The crowd was electric for it and I lost ym mind when Lesnar leapfrogged him. Amazing.

I'll likely rewatch some things before I assign specific ratings, but Neville/Aries was fantastic and Styles/Shane wasn't far behind either despite the fact that I didn't like the initial "wrestling" sequences. Owens/Jericho, the ladder match, and HHH/Rollins were just a notch below those two.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *AJ Styles v. Shane McMahon*, _Wrestlemania 33_ - ******

Considering this didn't have a stip, I wasn't sure how this match would be but silly me for doubting the best in-ring performer in the world. AJ Styles bumped his f*cking a** off in this match and delivered some big sh*t. But let me not discredit Shane because the man did show up, despite his sh*t punches he put his all into it and showed up big time.

*Recommended:*

*- Chris Jericho (c) v. Kevin Owens* - **** 3/4* _(may go higher upon re-watch)_

*- Neville (c) v. Austin Aries* - **** 1/2*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WrestleMania 33:
I'm not sure how to rate Goldberg vs. Lesnar but I loved it.

_Neville vs. Austin Aries for the Cruiserweight Championship-****3/4*
Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal-**1/4*
Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin for the Intercontinental Championship-****
AJ Styles vs. Shane McMaon-******
Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens for the United States Championship-****3/4*
Bayley vs. Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks vs. Nia Jax in a Fatal 4-Way Elimination Match for the Raw Women's Championship-*****
The Club vs. Enzo & Big Cass vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz in a Fatal 4-Way Ladder Match for the Raw Tag Team Championship-****1/2*
John Cena and Nikki Bella vs. The Miz and Maryse in a Mixed Tag Team Match-***1/4*
Seth Rollins vs. Triple H in a Unsanctioned Match-****3/4*
Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton-**1/2*
Alexa Bliss vs. Becky Lynch vs. Carmella vs. Mickie James vs. Naomi vs. Natalya in a Six-Pack Challenge for the Smackdown Women's Championship-**1/2*
Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns in a No Holds Barred Match-***
_

A strong first half and an underwhelming second half make this an uneven but still better-than-expected WrestleMania.


----------



## Ace

*Wrestlemania 33*
Yes - AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon ****
Have to give props to Shane, he showed up tonight and probably had the biggest in ring showing of his career. Respect.

Yes - Goldberg vs. Lesnar ****
It was short but action packed and booked perfectly.

Recommend
Seth Rollins vs Triple H - *** 3/4
Could have been higher if it was shorter, had a different stipulation and the shorter pedigree reversal spot. The crowd also took a lot away from it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

One Winged Angel said:


> *Wrestlemania 33*
> Yes - AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon ****
> Have to give props to Shane, he showed up tonight and probably had the biggest in ring showing of his career. Respect.
> 
> Yes - Goldberg vs. Lesnar ****
> It was short but action packed and booked perfectly.


AJ Styles earned himself a HOF induction for what he did with Shane tonight and yeah, **** for Goldberg/Lesnar is about right.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I feel like the only person who does grades instead of star ratings but screw it :lol

Aries/Neville-B+ 

Andre the Giant Battle Royal-D-

Ambrose/Corbin-D+

Styles/McMahon-A- (MOTN imo)

Jericho/KO-B+

Raw Women's 4-Way-B (Too rushed when it was on the verge of something really good)

Ladder Match-A- (A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ FOR THE RETURNING HARDYZ)

Mixed tag-B-

Rollins/HHH-B+ (Biggest surprise)

Wyatt/Orton-D-

Goldberg/Lesnar-A- (Well booked)

Smackdown Women's match-D+

Undertaker/Reigns-D- (Everything about it was just depressing)

Uneven show but I enjoyed it WAY more than I expected.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to everything from WM 33

Aries vs Neville - ***
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal - *1/2
Ambrose vs Corbin - **
AJ Styles vs Shane - ***1/2
Owens vs Jericho - ***1/2
Bayley vs Nia Jax vs Sasha Banks vs Charlotte - **3/4
RAW Tag Team Ladder Match - ****
Cena & Nikki vs Miz & Maryse - **
Rollins vs Triple H - ***
Orton vs Wyatt - DUD
Lesnar vs Goldberg - ***1/2
SmackDown's Women's Title Match - *1/2
Reigns vs Undertaker - DAF (Depressing As Fuck) or *


----------



## Zatiel

Will Ospreay Vs. Rey Fenix from RevPro Live in Orlando. - YES. I heard complaints about botches, but the only one I noticed was a Reverse Rana, and Fenix turned that botch into an arm hold that worked fine for me. The match opened with Fenix mocking Ospreay and Ricochet's controversial sequence, leading to Ospreay being a huge dick back at them, then turned into a competition between them at every style they're good at. Both guys got turns looking dominant, and they're such phenomenal athletes that their best stuff looked daft. Also I swear, Fenix has the highest Swanton Bomb that I've ever seen.

DIY Vs. Revival Vs. Authors of Pain from Takeover - YES. Watching DIY and Revival cooperate was mindblowing, and they teased tension leading up to both good cooperation spots and turning on each other. The Authors of Pain are still badly limited, but they were given limited stuff to do and came across like bulldozers. The match missed a step when DIY got knocked out, but was still darned good. As good a tag match as I've seen anywhere all year.

Asuka Vs. Ember Moon from Takeover - NO. A bunch of fun moves, but it didn't last long enough or build enough. Asuka is great at presenting herself as a cunning, killer champion, but she just hasn't had the roster she deserves. Moon is a heck of an athlete, but isn't there yet.

Keith Lee Vs. Donovan Dijak from Evolve 81 - NO but RECOMMENDED. It's not a great story, but it is one of the crazier spotfests you'll see all year. Two large men doing sometimes shoddy cruiserweight spots that they shouldn't be physically capable of at all. Dijak had a great weekend in EVOLVE. I feel like this was the feeling out process that will lead to something legendary later.


----------



## darkclaudio

Wrestlemania was a horrible show again.
No to:
Neville vs Austin Aries **1/4
AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon **3/4
Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens *3/4
Raw Tag Team Ladder Match ***
Triple H vs Seth Rollins *1/4
Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar **1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Hated AJ/Shane. I totally get people who loved it though, as it did have some awesome spots & all. It all depends on if you can tolerate Shane going toe-to-toe with one of the best wrestlers in the world - I hated it, his strikes are so garbage & so is that whole MMA shtick. Ugh.

But I do have one nomination from Mania!

*Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar - ****1/2 - YES!*

Best sub-5 minute match ever? Yep. This was perfectly laid out - you got Lesnar getting the upper hand first with those glorious suplexes, but he got too hyped about it & Goldberg makes him pay for it with SPEAR CITY, BITCH. :mark: Then that goddamn leapfrog & the ending with Brock going into beast mode. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Donnie

AJ Style vs. Shane McMahon ****

HOLY SHIT THIS WAS INCREDIBLE. The mat wrestling to start was great and it escalated perfectly. The 450/Triangle counter was amazing. Everything big that was hit made sense, from that beautiful baseball slide that sent Shane flying over the table in a really gross bump. To the Coast to Coast which is the best one he's done since X-SEVEN. To AJ taking a trash can flush to the face in the counter than eating another on the second Coast to Coast. The Leap of Faith into the table looked like it hurt like a motherfucker, And Shane has balls the size of grapefruits for hitting a Goddamn SHOOTING STAR PRESS at the age of 47 and landing square on his face. AJ's forearm was great as always and the match ended at the right time. HIGHLY recommend


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> Hated AJ/Shane. I totally get people who loved it though, as it did have some awesome spots & all. It all depends on if you can tolerate Shane going toe-to-toe with one of the best wrestlers in the world - I hated it, his strikes are so garbage & so is that whole MMA shtick. Ugh.
> 
> But I do have one nomination from Mania!
> 
> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> Best sub-5 minute match ever? Yep. This was perfectly laid out - you got Lesnar getting the upper hand first with those glorious suplexes, but he got too hyped about it & Goldberg makes him pay for it with SPEAR CITY, BITCH. :mark: Then that goddamn leapfrog & the ending with Brock going into beast mode. Amazing stuff.


This is what stops me from saying AJ vs Shane was great, Shane really shouldn't look like an equal in a straight up wrestling match and him kicking out of the Styles Clash is just ridiculous.


----------



## Dr. Middy

NastyYaffa said:


> Hated AJ/Shane. I totally get people who loved it though, as it did have some awesome spots & all. It all depends on if you can tolerate Shane going toe-to-toe with one of the best wrestlers in the world - I hated it, his strikes are so garbage & so is that whole MMA shtick. Ugh.
> 
> But I do have one nomination from Mania!
> 
> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> Best sub-5 minute match ever? Yep. This was perfectly laid out - you got Lesnar getting the upper hand first with those glorious suplexes, but he got too hyped about it & Goldberg makes him pay for it with SPEAR CITY, BITCH. :mark: Then that goddamn leapfrog & the ending with Brock going into beast mode. Amazing stuff.


I might have to watch it again. I did get a kick at how it was just a chaotic sprint for 5 minutes in the best way possible. :lol

And that leapfrog was just ridiculous :done


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wrestling is about suspending your belief anyways so AJ/Shane didn't bother me at all :draper2 Easy MOTN.


----------



## TJQ

YES to

*Wrestlemania 33*
AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon
The Club (c) vs Cesaro & Sheamus vs Enzo & Cass vs The Hardyz
Goldberg (c) vs Brock Lesnar

*ROH Supercard of Honor XI*
Will Ospreay & Volador Jr vs Dragon Lee & Jay White
The Hardyz (c) vs The Young Bucks

The sheer amount of great wrestling this weekend has been so wonderful, and I still have a few shows to get through. Life is good :lenny


----------



## NastyYaffa

*YES* & 4 snowflakes to *Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador & Ospreay*. Just wonderful fast paced, intense, spot heavy action.


----------



## Mordecay

It is kinda funny how wrestling works at times, who would have thought that we were going to argue which is the Mania MOTN between AJ/Shane and Goldberg/Lesnar, the 2 matches who seemed to be the worst on paper? Yet here we are. I honestly admitt that not 1 of the Mania matches qualifies as MOTY candidates for me, but I choose the ladder match as the MOTN. Most of the times for me it is not just the quality of the match what makes me rank a match higher than the others, but what makes me feel and the ladder match, with the Hardys return and and eventual win was such a feel good moment, truly a "Mania moment", who will be talk about in years to come no matter what; and the quality of the match wasn't bad either. I'd put AJ/Shane as a close 2nd though, and probably 3rd is between the Goldberg/Lesnar, KO/Jericho and Neville/Aries


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I never did talk about the Ring of Honor show but better late than never :lol

Scurll/Cole: B

Silas Young and Beer City Bruiser/Kingdom: D-

Bully Ray and Briscoes/Bullet Club: B-

Lethal/Cody: B+

Motor City Machine Guns/Cheeseburger and Ferrara/Rebellion: B-

Martinez/Kazarian: C

Volador and Ospreay/Lee and White: A-

Daniels/Castle: C+

Bucks/Hardyz: A


----------



## Bruce L

For whatever reason, I've had a hard time mustering up much enthusiasm for any new matches since New Beginning in Osaka, but I did see TakeOver, and AoP/Revival/Gargano & Ciampa was excellent. So many awesome moments, and the whole was every bit as great as the sum of the parts. Not sure about a star rating yet, but certainly a big-time thumbs up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ROH definitely delivered with Supercard of Honor this year in terms of matches.

Young Bucks v. Hardyz
Adam Cole v. Marty Scrull 
Ospreay/VJR v. Dragon Lee & Jay White

Were all nom'd in here and have gotten pretty much universal praise across the internet as far as I've seen.


----------



## The5star_Kid

It's still Owens v Reigns for me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Matt Riddle*, _RPW: High Stakes 2017_ - ***** 1/2*

Electric crowd, physical strikes, great mat holds made a recipe for a classic.


----------



## Groovemachine

With WM in the bag, it's time to play catch up with the indies. First up...

*The Young Bucks vs The Hardyz [Ladder Match] - ROH Supercard of Honor XI - ****1/4*

NICK F'N JACKSON!! The agility of that man is GODLY. Had a ridiculous amount of fun watching this one, and my God they took some nasty bumps. Hardyz are absolute heroes doing back to back ladder matches.


----------



## 777

One third of the way through the year...
Right now my MOTY short list looks like this.

1. Omega vs Okada @ WK
2. DIY vs AOP vs Revival @ Takeover
3. LA Park vs Rush
4. Dunne vs Bate @ UK Tourney
5. Ishii vs Shibata @ New Japan Cup


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Here's my list as of today



Spoiler: 2017 MOTYC List



1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 3/4

2. Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup, Day 7 - **** 3/4

3. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

4. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/2

5. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Michael Elgin, New Beginning in Osaka - **** 1/2

6. Adam Cole (c) v. YOSHI-HASHI, Honor Rising: Night 2 - **** 1/2

7. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Matt Riddle, High Stakes - **** 1/2

8. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Hirooki Goto, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

9. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** 1/2 

10. Adam Cole (c) v. Christopher Daniels, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4

11. AJ Styles (c) v. John Cena, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

12. Minoru Suzuki v. Katsuyori Shibata, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/4

13. Broken Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks v. Roppongi Vice, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4

14. The Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

15. Marty Scrull (c) v. Adam Cole, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

16. Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale, New Japan Cup Finals - **** 1/4

17. Kevin Owens (c) v. Roman Reigns, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

18. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Will Ospreay, New Beginning in Osaka - ****

19. AJ Styles v. Shane McMahon, Wrestlemania 33 - ****

20. AOP (c) v. #DIY v. The Revival, Takeover: Orlando - ****

21. Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish, Manhattan Mayhem IV - ****

22. Kyle O'Reilly (c) v. Adam Cole, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

23. KUSHIDA (c) v. Himoru Takahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

24. Kazuchika Okada v. Tiger Mask W, 45th Anniversary - ****

25. Will Ospreay v. Dragon Lee, Manhattan Mayhem IV - **** 

26. Bullet Club v. CHAOS, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

27. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega v. The Briscoes, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

28. Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne, UK Tournament - **** 

29. John Cena (c) v. Dean Ambrose v. AJ Styles v. The Miz v. Bray Wyatt v. Baron Corbin, Elimination Chamber - **** 

30. Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal, The Expierence - **** 

31. Young Bucks (c) v. War Machine, The Expierence - ****


----------



## TJQ

Still have 4 shows to get through from WM Weekend, but here is my list for 2017. Worth noting that I've basically abandoned stars because I personally don't like using them as a rating system and in my spreadsheets have opted for a bit of a basic color coded system. But I can roughly convert them into ****1/2+ and ****+, so I've just done that by month for the sake of simplicity.



Spoiler:  



*January*

*****1/2+*
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Hirooki Goto @ Wrestle Kingdom 11
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ Wrestle Kingdom 11
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega @ Wrestle Kingdom 11
Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero @ EVOLVE 77

*****+*
KUSHIDA (c) vs Hiromu Takahashi @ Wrestle Kingdom 11
DIY (c) vs The Revival @ NXTV 1/11
Pete Dunne vs Mark Andrews @ NXT UK Tournament
Arik Royal vs Andrew Everett @ CWF TV 1/18
Trevor Lee vs Brad Attitude @ CWF TV 1/18
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Matt Riddle @ RPW High Stakes 2017
Eddie Edwards (c) vs Bobby Lashley @ TNA Impact 1/26
Matt Riddle vs DUSTIN @ EVOLVE 77
AJ Styles (c) vs John Cena @ Royal Rumble


*February*

*****1/2+*
Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr @ EVOLVE 79

*****+*
Sami Callihan (c) vs Kongo Kong @ AAW End Of Innocence
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Will Ospreay @ NJPW New Beginning In Osaka
Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs Dragon Lee @ NJPW New Beginning In Osaka
Pete Dunne vs Mark Andrews @ NXTV 2/22
Mayu Iwatani (c) vs Kagetsu vs Chris Wolf @ STARDOM Stardom of Champions
Io Shirai (c) vs Shana Baszler @ STARDOM Stardom of Champions
Ethan Page vs Darby Allen @ EVOLVE 79
Bullet Club vs CHAOS & The Briscoes @ ROH/NJPW Honor Rising N2


*March*

*****1/2+*
L.A. Park vs Rush @ Baracal 3/11
Io Shirai (c) vs Kairi Hojo @ STARDOM The Highest
Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijak @ EVOLVE 81


*****+*
Io Shirai (c) vs Kagetsu @ STARDOM Champions Around The World
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Tiger Mask W @ NJPW 45th Anniversary
Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura vs Mayu Iwatani & Chihiro Hashimoto @ STARDOM Io Shirai 10th Anniversary
Jay Lethal vs Bobby Fish @ ROH 15th Anniversary
Syuri(c) vs Meiko Satomura @ Sendai Girls 3/11
Ilja Dragunov vs WALTER @ wXw 16 Carat Gold 2017 N3
katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii @ NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 N6
Trent Seven & Tyler Bate (c) vs TK Cooper & Travis Banks @ PROGRESS Chapter 45
Ricochet vs Keith Lee @ EVOLVE 80
Ethan Page vs Darby Allen @ EVOLVE 81
Jimmy Havoc vs Will Ospreay @ PROGRESS Chapter 46
Matt Riddle (c) vs WALTER @ PROGRESS Chapter 46


*April*

*****1/2+*
Authors Of Pain (c) vs The Revival vs DIY @ NXT Takeover Orlando
The Hardyz (c) vs The Young Bucks @ ROH Supercard of Honor XI
Goldberg (c) vs Brock Lesnar @ Wrestlemania 33
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Katsuyori Shibata @ NJPW Sakura Genesis

*****+*
Will Ospreay & Volador Jr vs Dragon Lee & Jay White @ ROH Supercard of Honor XI
AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon @ Wrestlemania 33
The Club (c) vs Cesaro & Sheamus vs Enzo & Cass vs The Hardyz @ Wrestlemania 33​


----------



## NastyYaffa

I'll join the party, here's my ****+ matches for the year so far 



Spoiler: list



★★★★★
Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 79)
Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo)

★★★★¾
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes)
Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid Atlantic Worldwide 01/18)
LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 03/11)
Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions)

★★★★½
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)
AJ Styles vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble)
Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 77)
Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2)
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7)
Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest)
Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE WrestleMania 33)
Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81)
The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (WWE NXT Takeover: Orlando)
Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)
KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)
Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension)
Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming)
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka)
A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold)
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2)
The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1)
Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (WWE SmackDown 02/14)

★★★★¼
Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard)
Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (WWE RAW 02/13)
ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War)
Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 03/22)
AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (WWE SmackDown 03/07)
Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary)

★★★★
#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (WWE NXT Takeover: San Antonio)
Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence)
#DIY vs. The Revival (WWE NXT 01/11)
Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 76)
Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (TNA Impact Wrestling: Genesis)
Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 78)
Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79)
Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme)
DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77)
Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79)
Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show)
Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81)
Davey Richards vs. Lashley (TNA One Night Only: Live)
The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI)
John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1)
Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show)
Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1)
Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 03/15)
Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 14)
Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road S01E05)
Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break)
Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI)
Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya)
Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (WWE NXT 03/15)
Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (WWE NXT 02/22)
Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (WWE RAW 02/06)
Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (WWE SmackDown 02/14)
Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny)
David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!)​


----------



## Groovemachine

Rewatched the Mania ladder match as I was starting to fall asleep at that point. Which leads me to:

*The Hardyz vs Cesaro & Sheamus vs Gallows & Anderson vs Enzo & Big Cass [Ladder Match] - WWE Wrestlemania 33 - *****

Terrific structure in this one, they really played all the spots well. Loved that with the Hardyz in the match they had the callback to the WM17 TLC II with Cass hoisting Enzo on his shoulders to help him up the ladder as Rhyno did to Christian back then. Just a little nod, but it was pretty neat. Cesaro standing on Gallows' shoulders before the double stomp got completely overlooked at the time and commentary barely mentioned it - shame, as it looked great! Matt & Jeff did their shtick and we all had a fun time. MOTN.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I dread to think how long my list would be of 2017 great matches, still got some events from Mania weekend to watch like Beyond and the Wrestlecon Supershow


----------



## theshape31

WWE Cruiserweight Championship
*Neville (c) vs Austin Aries*
_Wrestlemania 33, April 2nd_



Spoiler:  



IWGP Heavyweight Championship
*Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega*
_Wrestle Kingdom 11, January 4th_

World of Stardom Championship
*Io Shirai (c) vs Viper*
_Stardom: 6th Anniversary, January 15th_

Non-Title Match [IWGP Heavyweight Championship]
*Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Tiger Mask W*
_NJPW: 45th Anniversary, March 6th_


----------



## Corey

I've still yet to see Night 3 of 16 Carat Gold and a handful of indy shows from Mania weekend (holy fuck am I burnt out :lol) but I'm gonna take a stab at my current top 10:

1. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Wrestle Kingdom) **** 3/4
2. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom) **** 3/4
3. Authors of Pain vs. DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) **** 1/2
4. Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (Wrestlemania 33) **** 1/2
5. Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW New Beginning in Osaka) **** 1/2
6. WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match - **** 1/4
7. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale (New Japan Cup Final 3/20) **** 1/4
8. Rush vs. L.A. Park - **** 1/4
9. Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (WWE Uk Title Tournament Final) **** 1/4
10. Either Bucks/Hardys Ladder Match or the Vegas Street Fight with RPG Vice

Btw for anyone that cares I've completely abandoned Wrestler of the Month for March. There's just way too much wrestling to take into account since wXw ran like 17 shows over 16 Carat weekend and then there were another 39 indy shows the last 2 days of the month.  Top 5 were likely gonna end up as Shibata, Ishii, WALTER, Neville, maybe Riddle, and lord knows who else. Dijak & Keith Lee had a strong finish too. Too much fucking shit to watch! :lolSave​


----------



## Natecore

3 best matches I saw over Mania weekend after watching 18+ hrs of live prowrestling in 3 days:

Keith Lee vs Dijak at Evolve 81: when it's all said and done this is most likely my MOTY. Not sure what I'll see that's better. Just watch it. You won't be disappointed. These men are the future of prowrestling. Keith Lee will Main Event a WM before his career is over.

Goldberg vs Brock: This match broke the mold of over 30+ years of Vince McMahon booking prowrestling. Two of the most unique and famous prowrestlers ever having the greatest 5 min hoss match of all time. What made this match so special is the idea that at any second we could see the finish. Fucking awesome. 10 seconds in or at the 5 minute mark you had to believe every move was capable of the 3 count. I won't forget this match.

Bucks vs Hardyz: It was the Bucks vs the Hardyz in a ladder match. Nothing else to say. That alone should be enough to create the mental image for everything that happens. For both these tag teams it will forever be a top 10 match in their careers.


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to these two.

Pete Dunne v. Mark Andrews (WWE NXT 2/22/17) 
Bit of a borderline add because it got a little movesy near the end, and the commercial break was a little jarring, but the match good enough that I won’t regret adding it. Dunne is so good, he’s one of those dudes I instantly match up with people in my head that I’ll never get to see him against. “How would this guy sell this fingers getting pulled apart?” Weeping. The finger stuff looks actually really painful, and it looks five times as bad when he’s twisting the arm at the same time, I can FEEL the ligaments stretching. He makes it somehow appropriate to do that late in the match as well as a get out of jail free card. Really everything he does looks good, he’ll probably be wrestler of the decade when he’s 45 years old. Andrews was an enjoyable flier, good seller (finger stuff especially), willing to take a dumb bump he saw on a tape of a Chris Benoit match, and has that quasi-80s babyface shine who hits everything really crisply, so he was a great complement so snug and stretch. Super fun.

Sami Callihan v. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming 3/17/17)
Who saw a listing for Callihan against Ki and wanted chops that send nipples flying left and right and headbutts that make the user recoil in pain? Who wanted Callihan getting the shit kicked out of him and getting too cocky based on the fact he got one move in? Who wanted Ki avoiding Callihan’s four-corner running thing and surprising Sami by sprint-dropkicking him into the barricade? Who wanted Callihan selling that on the floor like a Toy Story character stopping dead when their kid owner arrives? Who wanted an old lady in the crowd hiding behind her tall husband when the action got close to her? Who wanted “AAW” chants (hint: no one)? Who wanted a short headbutt war with near Fujiwara-level selling? Who wanted BEEF style smacking from two people that combined, weigh less than Mark Henry? Who wanted Callihan weaponizing Ki’s tie on the suit he’s wearing? Who wanted Callihan tying Ki to the ropes prompting someone to yell “Fifty Shades of Grey”? Who wanted corner elbows that drilled Sami to the mat? Who wanted [censored, spots too awesome to spoil]? Who wanted a chop war that didn’t make me beat my face against the desk? Who wanted a rana reversed into a stretch muffler? Who wanted any of this? Top 5 match I’ve seen from 2017 so far. 

(By the way the answer to “Who wanted Abyss interfering and ending the match?” is “no one, not even the people chanting “AAW””)



Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to



Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)

Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)
Pete Dunne v. Mark Andrews (WWE 2/22/17) 

Neville v. Jack Gallagher (WWE 3/5/17)
LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)
Sami Callihan v. Low Ki (AAW 3/17/17)


----------



## DELITE

WrestleMania 33
YES to:
Shane vs. AJ ****1/2
Triple H vs. Seth Rollins ****
No to:
Ladder match ***3/4

Supercard of Honor XI
YES to: 
Hardy Boyz vs. Young Bucks ****1/2

No to:
Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole..BAYBAY.. ***1/2
Jay Lethal vs. Cody Rhodes Texas Bullshit Match ***


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Here's my list as of today
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2017 MOTYC List
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 3/4
> 
> 2. Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup, Day 7 - **** 3/4
> 
> 3. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2
> 
> 4. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/2
> 
> 5. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Michael Elgin, New Beginning in Osaka - **** 1/2
> 
> 6. Adam Cole (c) v. YOSHI-HASHI, Honor Rising: Night 2 - **** 1/2
> 
> 7. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Matt Riddle, High Stakes - **** 1/2
> 
> 8. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Hirooki Goto, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2
> 
> 9. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** 1/2
> 
> 10. Adam Cole (c) v. Christopher Daniels, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4
> 
> 11. AJ Styles (c) v. John Cena, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4
> 
> 12. Minoru Suzuki v. Katsuyori Shibata, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/4
> 
> 13. Broken Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks v. Roppongi Vice, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4
> 
> 14. The Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4
> 
> 15. Marty Scrull (c) v. Adam Cole, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4
> 
> 16. Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale, New Japan Cup Finals - **** 1/4
> 
> 17. Kevin Owens (c) v. Roman Reigns, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4
> 
> 18. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Will Ospreay, New Beginning in Osaka - ****
> 
> 19. AJ Styles v. Shane McMahon, Wrestlemania 33 - ****
> 
> 20. AOP (c) v. #DIY v. The Revival, Takeover: Orlando - ****
> 
> 21. Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish, Manhattan Mayhem IV - ****
> 
> 22. Kyle O'Reilly (c) v. Adam Cole, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****
> 
> 23. KUSHIDA (c) v. Himoru Takahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****
> 
> 24. Kazuchika Okada v. Tiger Mask W, 45th Anniversary - ****
> 
> 25. Will Ospreay v. Dragon Lee, Manhattan Mayhem IV - ****
> 
> 26. Bullet Club v. CHAOS, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****
> 
> 27. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega v. The Briscoes, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****
> 
> 28. Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne, UK Tournament - ****
> 
> 29. John Cena (c) v. Dean Ambrose v. AJ Styles v. The Miz v. Bray Wyatt v. Baron Corbin, Elimination Chamber - ****
> 
> 30. Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal, The Expierence - ****
> 
> 31. Young Bucks (c) v. War Machine, The Expierence - ****


Keep saying, great minds think alike :jericho2

We share the same top5, only difference I have Elgin/Naito 3rd over the other two :grin2:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll):
_Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan-******
OI4K vs. Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle-****3/4*
Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee-****1/4*
Dezmond Xavier vs. Shane Strickland-*****
Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr.-*****1/4*
The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship-*****1/2*_

My updated list:


Spoiler: 89 FUCKING MATCHES



1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

3-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*

4-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-*****3/4*

5-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

6-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19/17-*****3/4*

7-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*

8-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*

9-Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/2*

10-The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/2*

11-Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-*****1/2*

12-Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/4*

13-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

14-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-*****1/4*

15-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-*****1/4*

16-CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-*****1/4*

17-Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79-*****1/4*

18-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017-*****1/4*

19-Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr. from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/4*

20-Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship from WrestleMania 33-******

21-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

22-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******

23-Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-******

24-Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******

25-AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon from WrestleMania 33-******

26-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-******

27-Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/11/17-******

28-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******

29-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-******

30-Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan from PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)-******

31-Neville vs. Jack Gallagher for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship from Fastlane-******

32-Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-*****
*
33-Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-******

34-Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-******

35-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

36-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******

37-Will Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-******

38-Will Ospreay and Volador Jr. vs. Dragon Lee and Jay White from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-******

39-Akira Tozawa vs. Austin Aries vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 3/14/17-******

40-The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship 
from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-******

41-Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/20/17-****3/4*

42-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*

43-Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens for the United States Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*

44-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*

45-Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-****3/4*

46-OI4K vs. Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****3/4*

47-Neville vs. Austin Aries for the Cruiserweight Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*

48- SAnitY vs. Tye Dillinger, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot, and Kassius Ohno in a Eight Person Mixed Tag Team Match from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****3/4*

49-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****3/4*

50-Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-****3/4*

51-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*

52-Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****3/4*

53-Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-****3/4*

54-War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****3/4*

55-Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-****3/4*

56-Marty Scurll vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****3/4*

57-Jay Lethal vs. Cody in a Texas Bullrope Match from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-****3/4*

58-Charlotte vs. Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship from Monday Night Raw 2/13/17-****1/2*

59-Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, & Ryuske Taguchi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2*

60-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****1/2*

61-Randy Orton vs. Luke Harper from Elimination Chamber-****1/2*

62-Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Kenny Omega) vs. The Briscoe Brothers from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*

63-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*

64-David Finlay, Juice Robinson and Kushida vs. CHAOS (Gedo, Jado and Silas Young) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*

65-The Club vs. Enzo & Big Cass vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz in a Fatal 4-Way Ladder Match for the Raw Tag Team Championship from WrestleMania 33-****1/2*

66-Asuka vs. Ember Moon for the NXT Women’s Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****1/2*

67-Kyle O’Reilly vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/2*

68-The Young Bucks vs. The Broken Hardyz for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*

69-The Young Bucks vs. Jay White and Lio Rush for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*

70-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*

71-Frankie Kazarian vs. Cheeseburger vs. Chris Sabin vs. Hangman Page vs. Punishment Martinez vs. Silas Young in a Six-Man Mayhem Match from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****1/2*

72-Hirooki Goto vs. Punisher Martinez for the NEVER Openweight Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****1/2*

73-Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*

74-Bobby Lashley vs. Alberto El Patron for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship from Impact Wrestling 3/9/17-****1/2*

75-YOSHI-HASHI vs. SANADA from the NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-****1/2*

76-War Machine vs. Guerillas of Destiny from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****1/2*

77-Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe from Monday Night Raw 2/6/17-****1/4*

78-Mephisto vs. Caristico from CMLL Arena Mexico 1/27/17-****1/4*

79-CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. TenCozy for the IWGP Tag Team Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****1/4*

80-The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/4*

81-AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*

82-Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns in a No Disqualification Match for the WWE Universal Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/4*

83-Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World TV Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-****1/4*

84-Sami Zayn vs. Samoa Joe from Fastlane-****1/4*

85-Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****1/4*

86-Tag Team Turmoil for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship from Elimination Chamber-****1/4*

87-Nikki Bella vs. Natalya in a Falls Count Anywhere Match from Smackdown 2/21/17-****1/4*

88-The Ascension, The Usos, and The Vaudevillains vs. American Alpha, Slater & Rhyno, and Breezango from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*

89-Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****1/4*



This list is going to expand come Sunday with Sakura Genesis.


----------



## Desecrated

A top 11 I suppose. Definitely missing meat but I'll add to it over the year. I still have some stuff I really want to re-watch and to watch for the first time. Rewatches including Naito/Tanahashi WK and first time watches include Tanahashi/Dragon [email protected], Rush/La Park, Taguchi/Takahashi and Okada/Tiger Mask. 

I expect Naito/Tanahashi to be circa 4 as I remember it being stellar, just I also lack any distinctive memory of it. Traveling on a bus at 6am watching it the first time doesn't help with memory.

So far it's something like;

Omega vs Okada ****1/2
Shibata vs Ishii ****1/2
Tanahashi vs EVIL ****
Shibata vs Suzuki ****
Omega vs Ishii ****
Galloway vs Ospreay ****
Revival/AOP/DIY ****
Dunne vs Bate ***3/4
Cena vs Styles ***1/2
Elgin vs Naito ***1/2
Lesnar vs Goldberg ***1/2

I'll get round to Tanahashi vs Dragon Lee and Dunne/Andrews tomorrow I think. Wanted to rewatch Dunne/Andrews since live as I remember digging it and @Yeah1993 posting it is the reminder I needed now I have THE NETWORK for a month.

Been a great year after just 3 months, and Shibata vs Okada is yet to even come. Damn.


----------



## NOCONTESTU

I haven't seen all the WrestleMania 33 weekend shows but I have a list of my top 10 favorite matches:
10.) The Authors of Pain vs. The Revival vs. DIY-NXT Takeover: Orlando-******
9.) AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon-WrestleMania 33-******
8.) Pete Dunne vs. ACH-Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-******
7.) Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M-RevPro Live in Orlando-*****1/4*
6.) Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Will Ospreay & Volador Jr.-ROH Supercard of Honor-*****1/4*
5.) Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar-WrestleMania 33-*****1/4*
4.) Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins-PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/2*
3.) Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee-EVOLVE 81-*****1/2*
2.) Sami Callihan & Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip-PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/2*
1.) The Young Bucks vs. The Hardy Boys-ROH Supercard of Honor-*****3/4*

I've heard nothing but positive things on the Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet match from the WrestleCon Supershow so I will seek that one out ASAP.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

The Progress/EVOLVE/WWN Live/RevPro shows are things I plan on binging this weekend. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

Figured I'd throw out my current match listing.

It's pretty cool to start watching other stuff that isn't WWE all the time 



Spoiler: Spoiler for Match Listing



1. Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 Day 6 - *****
2. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****3/4
3. AJ Styles vs John Cena – WWE Royal Rumble 2017 - ****3/4
4. Tetsuya Natio vs Michael Elgin – NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2017 - ****3/4
5. Hiroshi Tanakashi vs Tetsuya Natio – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 2017 - ****1/2
6. Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee – NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2017 - ****1/2
7. Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega – NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 Day 2 - ****1/2
8. Will Osperay vs Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2017 - ****1/2
9. Authors of Pain vs DIY vs The Revival – NXT Takeover Orlando - ****1/2
10. Hirooki Goto vs Katsujori Shibata – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****1/2
11. Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijack – EVOLVE 81 - ****1/4
12. Bayley vs Charlotte – WWE Raw 2/13/17 - ****1/4
13. Drew Galloway vs Will Osperay – WCPW Exit Wounds 2017 - ****1/4
14. Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****1/4
15. Dean Ambrose vs John Cena vs The Miz vs Baron Corbon vs Bray Wyatt vs AJ Styles – WWE Elimination Chamber 2017 - ****1/4
16. YOSHI-HASHI vs SANADA – NJPW New Japan Cup Day 2 - ****1/4
17. Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens – WWE Royal Rumble 2017 -- ****1/4
18. Katsuyori Shibata – Minoru Suzuki - NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 Day 2 - ****1/4
19. The Hardyz vs Cesaro/Sheamus vs Enzo/Cass vs Anderson/Gallows – WWE Wrestlemania 33 - ****1/4
20. Randy Orton vs AJ Styles – WWE Smackdown 03/7/17 - ****
21. Shinsuka Nakamura vs Bobby Roode – NXT Takeover San Antonio - ****
22. Austin Aries vs Neville – Wrestlemania 33 - ****
23. Authors of Pain vs DIY – NXT Takeover San Antonio - ****
24. Matt Riddle vs Katsuyori Shibata – RPW High Stakes 2017 - ****
25. Neville vs Jack Gallagher – WWE Fastlane 2017 - ****
26. The Hardyz vs The Young Bucks vs VPA Vice – ROH 15th Anniversary - ****
27. Keith Lee vs Ricochet – EVOLVE 80 - ****
28. Sanity vs Kassius Ohno, Ruby Riot, Tye Dillinger, and Rodrick Strong – NXT Takeover Orlando - ****
29. ACH vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 80 - ****
30. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena vs AJ Styles – Smackdown 2/14/17 - ***3/4
31. Asuka vs Ember Moon – NXT Takeover Orlando - ***3/4
32. Luke Harper vs Randy Orton – WWE Elimination Chamber 2017 - ***3/4
33. AJ Styles vs Shane Mcmahon – Wrestlemania 33 - ***3/4
34. Aleister Black vs Andrade Almas – NXT Takeover Orlando - ***3/4
35. Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens – Wrestlemania 33 - ***3/4
36. Oney Lorcan vs Andrade “Cien” Almas – NXT 3/22/17 - ***3/4
37. Drew Galloway vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 80 - ***1/2
38. Becky Lynch vs Mickie James – WWE Elimination Chamber 2017 - ***1/2
39. Bobby Roode vs Shinsuke Nakamura – NXT Takeover Orlando - ***1/4
40. Juice Robinson vs Yujiro Takahashi – NJPW New Japan Cup Day 2 ***1/4
41. Triple H vs Seth Rollins – Wrestlemania 33 - ***1/4


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll):
> _Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan-******
> OI4K vs. Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle-****3/4*
> Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee-****1/4*
> Dezmond Xavier vs. Shane Strickland-*****
> Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr.-*****1/4*
> The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship-*****1/2*_
> 
> My updated list:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 89 FUCKING MATCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********
> 
> 2-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******
> 
> 3-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*
> 
> 4-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-*****3/4*
> 
> 5-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*
> 
> 6-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19/17-*****3/4*
> 
> 7-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*
> 
> 8-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*
> 
> 9-Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/2*
> 
> 10-The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/2*
> 
> 11-Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-*****1/2*
> 
> 12-Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/4*
> 
> 13-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*
> 
> 14-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-*****1/4*
> 
> 15-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-*****1/4*
> 
> 16-CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-*****1/4*
> 
> 17-Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79-*****1/4*
> 
> 18-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017-*****1/4*
> 
> 19-Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr. from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/4*
> 
> 20-Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship from WrestleMania 33-******
> 
> 21-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******
> 
> 22-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******
> 
> 23-Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-******
> 
> 24-Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******
> 
> 25-AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon from WrestleMania 33-******
> 
> 26-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-******
> 
> 27-Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/11/17-******
> 
> 28-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******
> 
> 29-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-******
> 
> 30-Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan from PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)-******
> 
> 31-Neville vs. Jack Gallagher for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship from Fastlane-******
> 
> 32-Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-*****
> *
> 33-Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-******
> 
> 34-Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-******
> 
> 35-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******
> 
> 36-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******
> 
> 37-Will Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-******
> 
> 38-Will Ospreay and Volador Jr. vs. Dragon Lee and Jay White from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-******
> 
> 39-Akira Tozawa vs. Austin Aries vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 3/14/17-******
> 
> 40-The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship
> from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-******
> 
> 41-Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/20/17-****3/4*
> 
> 42-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*
> 
> 43-Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens for the United States Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*
> 
> 44-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*
> 
> 45-Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-****3/4*
> 
> 46-OI4K vs. Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****3/4*
> 
> 47-Neville vs. Austin Aries for the Cruiserweight Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*
> 
> 48- SAnitY vs. Tye Dillinger, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot, and Kassius Ohno in a Eight Person Mixed Tag Team Match from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****3/4*
> 
> 49-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****3/4*
> 
> 50-Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-****3/4*
> 
> 51-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*
> 
> 52-Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****3/4*
> 
> 53-Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-****3/4*
> 
> 54-War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****3/4*
> 
> 55-Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-****3/4*
> 
> 56-Marty Scurll vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****3/4*
> 
> 57-Jay Lethal vs. Cody in a Texas Bullrope Match from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-****3/4*
> 
> 58-Charlotte vs. Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship from Monday Night Raw 2/13/17-****1/2*
> 
> 59-Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, & Ryuske Taguchi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2*
> 
> 60-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****1/2*
> 
> 61-Randy Orton vs. Luke Harper from Elimination Chamber-****1/2*
> 
> 62-Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Kenny Omega) vs. The Briscoe Brothers from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*
> 
> 63-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*
> 
> 64-David Finlay, Juice Robinson and Kushida vs. CHAOS (Gedo, Jado and Silas Young) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*
> 
> 65-The Club vs. Enzo & Big Cass vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz in a Fatal 4-Way Ladder Match for the Raw Tag Team Championship from WrestleMania 33-****1/2*
> 
> 66-Asuka vs. Ember Moon for the NXT Women’s Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****1/2*
> 
> 67-Kyle O’Reilly vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/2*
> 
> 68-The Young Bucks vs. The Broken Hardyz for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*
> 
> 69-The Young Bucks vs. Jay White and Lio Rush for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*
> 
> 70-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*
> 
> 71-Frankie Kazarian vs. Cheeseburger vs. Chris Sabin vs. Hangman Page vs. Punishment Martinez vs. Silas Young in a Six-Man Mayhem Match from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****1/2*
> 
> 72-Hirooki Goto vs. Punisher Martinez for the NEVER Openweight Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****1/2*
> 
> 73-Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*
> 
> 74-Bobby Lashley vs. Alberto El Patron for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship from Impact Wrestling 3/9/17-****1/2*
> 
> 75-YOSHI-HASHI vs. SANADA from the NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-****1/2*
> 
> 76-War Machine vs. Guerillas of Destiny from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****1/2*
> 
> 77-Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe from Monday Night Raw 2/6/17-****1/4*
> 
> 78-Mephisto vs. Caristico from CMLL Arena Mexico 1/27/17-****1/4*
> 
> 79-CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. TenCozy for the IWGP Tag Team Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****1/4*
> 
> 80-The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/4*
> 
> 81-AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*
> 
> 82-Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns in a No Disqualification Match for the WWE Universal Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/4*
> 
> 83-Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World TV Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-****1/4*
> 
> 84-Sami Zayn vs. Samoa Joe from Fastlane-****1/4*
> 
> 85-Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****1/4*
> 
> 86-Tag Team Turmoil for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship from Elimination Chamber-****1/4*
> 
> 87-Nikki Bella vs. Natalya in a Falls Count Anywhere Match from Smackdown 2/21/17-****1/4*
> 
> 88-The Ascension, The Usos, and The Vaudevillains vs. American Alpha, Slater & Rhyno, and Breezango from Smackdown 2/7/17-****1/4*
> 
> 89-Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****1/4*
> 
> 
> 
> This list is going to expand come Sunday with Sakura Genesis.


Lots of kada and







in your top 10. :nod


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> Lots of kada and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your top 10. :nod


Just wait til the Shibata match :mj


----------



## antoniomare007

*NOMINATING
*

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki - Big Japan Strong Heavyweight Championship 3/30 (THE REMATCH)*

The first 5-6 minutes play exactly as their previous match early in the month that I loved. A lot of struggle for control and Suzuki trying to gain the upper hand by outsmarting the beast. But they take a different route once Hideki cheap shots Daisuke on a rope break, from them on it's more of your typical "your turn/my turn" type of match without much time to make things feel earned. This was more of a spotfest with some no selling just for the sake of getting to the next spot....having said all that, this was fun as fuck to watch. This time Korakuen is fully committed to what they are doing all the way through as they know they are getting a real winner, strikes exchanges were pretty damn vicious (Sekimoto ate 2 clean ass elbows, once trying a suicide dive and another when climbing to the top rope) and there's more sense of drama. This went 19 minutes and it's pretty much a sprint after that 6 minute mark, any flaw it has didn't bother me much because of that. Although they didn't give me the match I wanted (a condensed version of the 1st bout with a proper finish) I quickly understood they were going for something different and really got into it, even fell for a nearfall they wouldn't have gotten me in most matches. Can't wait to see Okabayashi get his turn


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

April is gonna be a great month for me as a wrestling fan soley based off of two matches :lol

- Kazuchika Okada v. Katsuyori Shibata

- Adam Cole v. Matt Riddle








v. kada 
:mark::mark::mark:







v.








:mark::mark::mark:​


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Lashley
TNA World Heavyweight Title 30 Minutes Iron Man Match
IMPACT Wrestling #654 - Genesis 2017 (January 8, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Bayley
WWE RAW Women's Title Match
WWE Monday Night RAW #1238 (February 13, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger vs. SAnitY (Alexander Wolfe, Eric Young, Killian Dain & Nikki Cross)
Mixed Eight Man Tag Team Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Orlando (April 1, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

#DIY (Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa) vs. The Authors Of Pain (Akam & Rezar) (w/Paul Ellering) (c) vs. The Revival (Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson)
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Triple Threat Elimination Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Orlando (April 1, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Neville (c) vs. Austin Aries
WWE Cruiserweight Title Match
WWE WrestleMania 33 Kickoff (April 2, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon
Singles Match
WWE WrestleMania 33 (April 2, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Chris Jericho (c) vs. Kevin Owens
WWE United States Title Match
WWE WrestleMania 33 (April 2, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

The Club (Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows) (c) vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy)
WWE RAW Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Ladder Match
WWE WrestleMania 33 (April 2, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon)
Non-Sanctioned Match
WWE WrestleMania 33 (April 2, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]*


----------



## dukenukem3do

Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards-Last man standing impact 4/6/17 ****


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Oney Lorcan vs Andrade “Cien” Almas – NXT 3/22/17*

Really fun, fast paced match. Both guys worked at a hell of a clip, with Lorcan showing some great fire, and Almas working pretty well as a heel. Together they had some great chemistry, and it was very solid and enjoyable. 

Too bad WWE really has given both of these men nothing in terms of characters. Outside of this match, both guys are simply that, just two guys where one of them we’re supposed to like, and one we’re supposed to hate. With actual better character development, they could be more relevant. But the foundation is there for them to build upon both of them.
*
***3/4*

*YES to Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijack – EVOLVE 81
*
HOSSES. So instead of a pounding on each other Hossmatch, this happens to be two agile massive men, which was goddamn fantastic. Keith Lee doing planchas, Dijack doing flips, both guys were just flying around like Cruiserweights, which was pretty great. And I usually hate Canadian destroyers, but seeing a combined 600 lbs doing one is hilarious. They did a ton of crazy spots, huge moonsaults, apron powerbombs, in stereo cokeslam flip out counters. Lee won in a such a fun agile big man match. 
*
****1/4*

*NO to Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo 2017*

Most of the start focused on Suzuki going to town on Okada’s injured knee, which was really good in a vicious sort of way; but it was really long when I don’t think it had to be so long. It felt like it was dragging at times, even when Okada got some hope spots, and I wasn’t a fan of how Okada wasn’t really doing a lot of selling with the leg when he did comebacks (although his selling during the match in submissions was pretty good). I did like the submission spots, but it felt like there were even too many of them too.

Thankfully it began to pick up after the rope break of the figure four and kneebar, when they basically started just doing the fighting spirit spot. The final stretch of the match was good, but it felt like the finish just came out of nowhere really.

Overall, I just couldn’t ever get into this. I get the original idea for the match, but it just didn’t click much to me. I feel like if they did the same match in half the time, it would be much better and easier to digest. 40 minutes with this kind of match was just not great. That long a match CAN work, it flew by like nothing for Okada/Omega, and I had no problem with the near 35 minutes for Natio/Elgin. Maybe I’m not a fan of old school matches, but I do like submissions, and even this felt extraordinarily long with way too many submissions. It was semi above average at best.

*****


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

SHIMMER 91:
Cherry Bomb vs. Alex Windsor-C+

Veda Scott vs. Samantha Heights vs. Nevaeh vs. Britt Baker-C-

Leva Bates vs. LuFisto-C+

Shayna Baszler vs. Santana Garrett-B

Jessicka Havok vs. Cat Power-B

Shotzi Blackheart vs. Nicole Matthews-B-

Vanessa Kraven & Tessa Blanchard vs. Mia Yim & Kay Lee Ray-B+

Dulce Garcia vs. Kellyanne-C+

*Mercedes Martinez vs. Candice LeRae-B+
*
A very entertaining and easy to watch show but nothing that is "must see." 
*Bold is MOTN*


----------



## TJQ

YES to

L.A. Park vs. Rush 3/11
CHAOS & The Briscoes vs Bullet Club - ROH/NJPW Honor Rising N2 2/27


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Evolve 80:
Drew Galloway v.s. Matt Riddle-B-
Timothy Thatcher vs. Chris Dickinson-C
Lio Rush vs. Jaka vs. Jason Kincaid-B
Austin Theory vs. Ethan Page-C+
Ricochet vs. Keith Lee-B+
Fred Yehi and Tracy Williams vs. Donovan Dijak and Michael Elgin-B+
*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH-A-*

A really strong start to Mania weekend with 3 strong matches to close on.
*Bold is MOTN*

Evolve 81:
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Michael Elgin-C+
Drew Galloway vs. Lio Rush-B-
*Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak-A
*ACH vs. Timothy Thatcher-C-
Catch Point vs. Austin Theory, Jason Kincaid, and Sammy Guevara-B-
Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi-B+
Ethan Page vs. Darby Allin-A-

The show kind of falters in the middle, thanks to sometimes dull matches and a sometimes dull crowd but it's still a good show with an amazing, legit MOTYC.
*Bold is MOTN*


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Progress: Orlando:
Jimmy Havoc vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-B
Rockstar Spud vs. James Drake-C-
Jinny vs. Toni Storm-B
Sami Callihan and Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip-A-
Matt Riddle vs. Trent Steven-A-
Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews-A-
*Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins-A*

Next to Wrestle Kingdom 11 in having the best succession of 4 matches I've ever seen in wrestling and the first WWE championship to be defended outside of WWE since 1994 make this show a must watch. This might've been the show of Mania 33 weekend. 
*Bold is MOTN*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Watched the Mania weekend ROH PPV. Lot of good stuff on that show. 

*NO but Recommended to Neville vs Mustafa Ali – WWE Raw 4/3/17*

If you ignore the crowd jerking themselves off to a beachball, this was actually pretty damn good. Neville’s work on top was good, and Ali did a lot of great comeback spots. Really fun match.

****1/2*

*YES to Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE Universal Title – Wrestlemania 33*

Originally, I thought this was just fun and exceeded my expectations. Watching it two more times, I actually really loved it. It was the perfect near 5 minute match that these two could have done. They worked a long enough match to make it seem worth the spot on the card, and to keep Goldberg from getting gassed. And they worked to both their strengths, which ended up being just an awesome spectacle and a great way to end their feud. 

******

*YES to The Young Bucks vs The Broken Hardys for the ROH World Tag Team Titles – ROH Supercard of Honor XI*

My goodness this was a gloriously done spotfest. There were so many great moments, and really, what else would you expect from two teams who have made a living on great spots. There’s really not much else to say, if you’re a fan of either team and love ladder matches, go watch this (I’m sure most of your have already though).

*****1/2*

*YES to Marty Scurll vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Television Title – ROH Supercard of Honor XI*

First off, I love Scurll’s entrance. It looks badass as hell, and I love his gear when he came out (You can tell I don’t watch much ROH :lol )

I really enjoyed how they worked with one another, faking each other out with superkicks, and taunting each other throughout. They had a lot of nice near falls near the end, and really the pacing overall was damn good, there wasn’t much of a slow point here, and it worked well as an opening. And yes, there are times where I don’t mind a ton of near falls. :lol

Also, they did a very good job to cover the tombstone botch early on with Cole selling his back and the announcers mentioning his over confidence. Very good match overall.

******

*NO to The Briscoes & Bully Ray vs The Guerrillas of Destiny & Hangman Page for the ROH 6 Man Tag Team Championship – ROH Supercard of Honor XI*

I liked the dynamic of the student/teacher mentality with Ray and the GOD, it played into the match pretty nicely. There was a lot of nice striking early, before this turned more and more chaotic as we got near the end. Wasn’t a great match or anything, but it was fun. 
*
***1/4*

*YES to Cody Rhodes vs Jay Lethal – ROH Supercard of Honor XI*

I don’t think I’ve watched a good one of these, so I was curious how it would be. I haven’t watched any of Cody Rhodes since WWE, but he seems to just have such a better aura of confidence about him now, and that’s great to see.

This has just an old school feel to it and the two of them are working really well with the stipulation. It was no high flying or big moves till much later, just one dude in Lethal beating the hell out of another in Cody. Loved Lethal wiping Cody’s blood on his white shirt, really good storytelling there. Also loved Cody being such a cocky prick too, he’s really great, and how he was playing possum multiple times during the match too. 
Loved the vibe of this match, it was pretty damn good.

*****1/4*
*
YES to Will Ospreay & Volador Jr vs. Dragon Lee & Jay White – ROH Supercard of Honor XI*

Well, I came into this expecting a rapid paced athletic spectacle, and that’s what was this was. Lots os nice sequences to start, and it was nice to see Osperay show some personality here, felt he lacked that at times. This entire match was moving at a mile a minute, with everybody showing their flashiest stuff.

A really excellent exhibition. 
*
*****


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dr. Middy said:


> *YES to Marty Scurll vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Television Title – ROH Supercard of Honor XI*
> 
> First off, I love Scurll’s entrance. It looks badass as hell, and I love his gear when he came out (You can tell I don’t watch much ROH :lol )
> 
> I really enjoyed how they worked with one another, faking each other out with superkicks, and taunting each other throughout. They had a lot of nice near falls near the end, and really the pacing overall was damn good, there wasn’t much of a slow point here, and it worked well as an opening. And yes, there are times where I don’t mind a ton of near falls. :lol
> 
> Also, they did a very good job to cover the tombstone botch early on with Cole selling his back and the announcers mentioning his over confidence. Very good match overall.
> 
> ******


Middy showing Cole some love :zayn3


----------



## Dr. Middy

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Middy showing Cole some love :zayn3


I made a pact early this year with myself that I would try to watch a lot more wrestling than just WWE. 

Right now I'm watching Evolve, ROH, New Japan, and will probably add matches from RevPro and others there too. It's pretty fun watching so many new guys that I only knew from dirtsheets and Wrestling Observer and finding out just how good they are.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Sakura Genesis in a few minutes :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dr. Middy said:


> I made a pact early this year with myself that I would try to watch a lot more wrestling than just WWE.
> 
> Right now I'm watching Evolve, ROH, New Japan, and will probably add matches from RevPro and others there too. It's pretty fun watching so many new guys that I only knew from dirtsheets and Wrestling Observer and finding out just how good they are.


Felt the same way when I first started watching non-WWE wrestling a few years back. It was almost shocking to see how many great wrestlers were outside of the WWE :lol

Keep it up too man, you're write-ups are a good read along with many others in this thread. (Y) And if you ever wanna know the best Adam Cole matches out there, you know who to come too :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Felt the same way when I first started watching non-WWE wrestling a few years back. It was almost shocking to see how many great wrestlers were outside of the WWE :lol
> 
> Keep it up too man, you're write-ups are a good read along with many others in this thread. (Y) And if you ever wanna know the best Adam Cole matches out there, you know who to come too :lol


I'll give you a shout should I get the urge to binge on some Adam Cole bay bay :becky2


----------



## ShadowSucks92

YES YES FREAKING YES TO OKADA VS SHIBATA - ******


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

A+++++++++ for Okada/Shibata.


----------



## Ace

Okada vs. Shibata (Sakura Genesis) ***** 

Easily the MOTY, holy shit was this fucking incredible. This wasn't a wrestling match, it was a fucking fight.

Wow, the match apparently went 38 minutes. I would have never guessed it, aside from the start, the time flew by.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Sakura Genesis:
_Tiger Mask, Tiger Mask W, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Bullet Club (Hangman Page, Tama Tonga, Tanga Roa & Yujiro Takahashi)-***3/4*
CHAOS (Trent Baretta, Rocky Romero & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Suzuki-Gun (El Desperado, Minoru Suzuki and Taka Michinoku)-***1/2*
Suzuki-Gun (Taichi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) vs. Jado & Gedo for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship-***3/4*
CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega & Bad Luck Fale)-****1/2*
Taguchi Japan (Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, SANADA, & Tetsuya Naito)-****1/2*
TenKoji vs. War Machine for the IWGP Tag Team Championship-****1/2*
Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the NEVER Openweight Championship-****3/4*
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Kushida for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship-N/A_ (LOVE the Goldberg/Lesnar booking though)
_Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship-_*******


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I can't rate Takahashi/Kushida but like @Rainmaka! said, the Goldberg like booking worked. 
Sakura Genesis:
Tiger Mask, Tiger Mask W, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Bullet Club-B-
Chaos vs. Suzukigun-C
Suzukigun vs. Gedo/Jado-B-
Chaos vs. Bullet Club-B+
Taguchi Japan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon-B+
TenCozy vs. War Machine-B+
Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-B
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata-A+
*
An awesome, easy to see sit through show that featured a main event that will go down as one of the best of this century, maybe of all time. MIGHT be better than Okada/Omega.
*Bold is MOTN*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> I can't rate Takahashi/Kushida but like @Rainmaka! said, the Goldberg like booking worked.
> Sakura Genesis:
> Tiger Mask, Tiger Mask W, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Bullet Club-B-
> Chaos vs. Suzukigun-C
> Suzukigun vs. Gedo/Jado-B-
> Chaos vs. Bullet Club-B+
> Taguchi Japan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon-B+
> TenCozy vs. War Machine-B+
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-B
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata-A+
> *
> An awesome, easy to see sit through show that featured a main event that will go down as one of the best of this century, maybe of all time. MIGHT be better than Okada/Omega.
> *Bold is MOTN*


I love Kushida but I'm glad they went down that route because Takahashi is the ACE of the Jr. Division now and should be made to look like a legit threat. Shit, even Neville in WWE hasn't been booked quite like this and he has been very good!


----------



## Taroostyles

Eddie/Davey LMS Impact 4/6-****

Fantastic Last Man Standing match that actually felt like a true grudge match. Terrific action throughout and the story with Angelina controlling Davey I thought was great. The finish was very well done and felt appropriate for the feud. 

Impacts best or maybe 2nd best MOTY, I would need to watch the Eddie/Lashley Ironman Match again which on 1sr viewing I liked a little more.


----------



## TJQ

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Katsuyori Shibata @ NJPW Sakura Genesis ********************************************************************


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Decided to catch up on most of the WrestleMania Weekend matches that people were talking about the most as I don't have as much time to watch the entire shows as I wish+the Last Man Standing Match between Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards from IMPACT.
_
Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards in a Last Man Standing Match from IMPACT Wrestling 4/6/17-******

Sami Callihan and Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

Matt Riddle vs. Trent Steven for the Atlas Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins for the PROGRESS Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-****3/4*

Ricochet vs. Keith Lee from EVOLVE 80-****1/2*

Zack Sabre vs. ACH for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 80-******

Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 81-*****1/2*

Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 81-****3/4*

Ethan Page vs. Darby Allin in an Anything Goes Match from EVOLVE 81-******

Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland from PW Revolver: Pancakes & Piledrivers-******

Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-*****1/4*

Pete Dunne vs. ACH for the PROGRESS Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-******

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mark Haskins for the EVOLVE Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-****3/4*

Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams in a Six-Way Elimination Match for the WWN Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. Progress-******

Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from RevPro Live in Orlando-****3/4*

Rey Fénix vs. Will Ospreay from RevPro Live in Orlando-****1/4*

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from RevPro Live in Orlando-******

Team Ospreay (Will Ospreay, Ryan Smile, Drew Galloway, Marty Scurll & Lio Rush) vs. Team Ricochet (Ricochet, Sami Callihan, AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier & Jason Cade) from WrestleCon Supershow 2017-*****1/4*_

Lee/Dijak blew me away and just might've been the Match of the Weekend (tied with Bucks/Hardys from Supercard of Honor). 

Well, I am officially burnt out on wrestling for a month or so. :sleep


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Okada Vs. Shibata today. I knew it had gone on a while, but couldn't tell you how long, and flowed the best of all the long matches since Okada/Omega. I loved Shibata out-classing Okada with technical wrestling and strikes early. I loved Okada losing his cool and taking cheap shots, and all of Okada's selling and peril. I loved Okada doing Shibata's sit-down only to get knocked the eff out. The blood trickling down Shibata's face as he grimaced deserves to be in highlight reels for years. Absolutely stellar match, outstripping Okada/Suzuki at everything that match tried to do.

NO to Shane McMahon Vs. AJ Styles from Wrestlemania. Everyone built this thing up, but it's just Shane doing spots with little flow and a ref bump to jam in his classic highspots. Styles is excellent, but Shane is too wooden. I'll grant you that it's impressive he can do any of this at all, but I'd take any of the Cena or Ambrose matches with Styles over this.

NO but RECOMMENDED to Austin Aries Vs. Neville from Wrestlemania. The best-wrestled match on the show wasn't technically on the show? Jesus. But they have great chemistry and Aries took Neville out of his comfort zone. Very good stuff.

EDIT: Another RECOMMENDED to Hiroshi Tanahashi, Ricochet, & Ryusuke Taguchi Vs. SANADA, EVIL, & BUSHI from Road to Sakura Genesis. NJPW's match quality is too damned high right now for this to be a MOTYC for them, but it is a rock-solid trios tag and my favorite I've seen in any company all year.


----------



## darkclaudio

*BIG YES TO OKADA/SHIBATA FROM SAKURA GENESIS. BEAUTIFUL MATCH*


----------



## Rave Bunny

*NJPW SAKURA GENESIS 2017*

What a PPV... Well, here it is! :cozy opcorn

David Finlay, Jushin Thunder Liger, and Manabu Nakanishi v. Hirai Kawato, Katsuya Kitamura, and Tomoyuki Oka **1/2

Bullet Club (Chase Owens, Tama Tonga, Tanga Loa, and Yujiro Takahashi) v. Tiger Mask, Tiger Mask W, Togi Makabe, and Yuji Nagata ***

CHAOS (Beretta, Rocky Romero, and YOSHI-HASHI) v. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado, Minoru Suzuki, and TAKA Michinoku) **3/4

Suzuki-gun (Taichi and Yoshinobu Kanemaru) v. Jado & Gedo - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship **

Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale and Kenny Omega) v. CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii and Toru Yano) ***

NO but Recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, SANADA, and Tetsuya Naito) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, Ricochet, and Ryusuke Taguchi ***3/4

Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Satoshi Kojima v. War Machine (Hanson and Raymond Rowe) - IWGP Tag Team Championship ***3/4

Hirooki Goto v. Zack Sabre Jr. - NEVER Openweight Championship ***3/4

Hiromu Takahashi v. KUSHIDA - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship N/A

YES to Kazuchika Okada v. Katsuyori Shibata - IWGP Heavyweight Championship *****

Wow, GOATkada is only 29 years old and has already earned the title of the "Best Wrestler in the World" as far as I'm concerned, especially after last night's match against Shibata. Okada/Omega is still my choice for 2017 MOTY but Okada/Shibata is a damn close second, nonetheless. :agree:
@Donnie @Dr. Middy Make sure to see it! Absolutely, no regrets. :aj3 Even @SHIRLEY agreed with how amazing the match was!


----------



## Mordecay

***** to Okada-Shibata :sodone:sodone:sodone

My god, what a match. Shibata outwrestling and outstriking Okada, Okada "heeling it up" after seeing that nothing helped his cause, the sequences, the rainmaker no sell into the headbutt was probably the coolest and scariest spot I've seen all year. Then the finishing sequence, Shibata kicking the living hell out of Okada, then the rainmaker slap and Okada hitting a desperation rainmaker, then another one which Shibata tried to no sell but it was too much, then a 3rd one. I only hope both of them are ok after this, it was brutal and easily 2nd best match of the year, really close to Okada-Omega. Okada>>>>> every wrestler this year, and it's not close

I forgot to add: Okada's selling was out of this world in this match. Honestly I think he wasn't selling much, bt he was in legit pain and agony


----------



## KingKicks

*NJPW Sakura Genesis*

Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata *****3/4 - YES*


----------



## ZEROVampire

*HOLY SHIT WHAT A AWESOME FIGHT!

KAZUCHIKA OKADA VS KATSUYORI SHIBATA AT SAKURA GENESIS IS PROBABLY THE MATCH OF THE DECADE ******


----------



## NastyYaffa

SAKURA GENESIS:

*Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/2 - YES!*

ZSJ's technical wizardy vs. Goto's power & fighting spirit. ZSJ worked like a surgeon around Goto w/ his amazing submissions, and it was such a joy to watch. Goto has been on one helluva run in 2017 so far & here he gave yet another super strong performance.

*Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA - ****1/2 - YES!*

The official time for this is 1:56. 1 minute 56 seconds. KUSHIDA jumped Takahashi as he was making his entrance, he had a gameplan - he beat the shit out of Takahashi before throwing back into the ring where he tried to go for his Hoverboard Lock right away. Once that didn't work out, Hiromu basically just destroyed KUSHIDA in very explosive fashion. Who would've thought that in 2017 we'd see a New Japan title match that goes under 2 minutes. This was so good.

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ***** - YES!*

What can I even say? This was so unbelievably out-of-this-world great. I was rooting for Shibata all the way through - but in the end, I wasn't mad/sad one bit that he lost because of how goddamn amazing this match. My immediate reaction was that it ranks right up there w/ the best All Japan classics of the 90's, and after re-watching the match I think there's only one match I'd put above it - 06/03/94.

This match was full of amazing moments, character work & storytelling. Loved the early parts where Shibata kept Okada grounded with those amazing headlocks of his - love the somewhat WoS-esq stuff he has been pulling out lately. Shibata was simply making Okada his bitch at that point. Well, that made the young Rainmaker a bit upset, in his usual clean break spot he started beating the shit out of Shibata, which wasn't very wise as that lead to Shibata continuing to make Okada his bitch by doing exactly what Okada did to him, but twice as effective. Goddamn loved Okada's character work throughout the thing - he was getting beaten to death by Shibata, but he still is the new ace, the cocky youngster so he has to go & try to go toe-to-toe with him trading strikes. The whole finishing stretch was just a fantastic cherry on top of an all-time great cake - in the end Okada survived the ass beating The Wrestler gave him. This was so fucking phenomenal. I don't even know. Wrestling is good.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*ASTOUNDING YES to Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship – NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017*

So it’s nice to see Shibata be really over as a babyface. I think he might be becoming one of my favorite wrestlers right now. His viciousness is such a joy to watch, which is an ironic choice of words, but man he’s so great.

Loved how confident Shibata was in the beginning, just inviting Okada to try and even wrestle him on the ground by laying in the ring. They played back and forth with some mat wrestling, doing some pretty neat counters and the like while both remaining respectful to one another in the process. I appreciate how they took just a headlock, and did so much with it, instead of WWE where they just kind do one as a break spot.

Things ramped up then, and Okada proceeded to just get his ass beat but Shibata’s strikes, which is always lovely. The figure four spot was great, with Shibata just taunting him to tap. They went outside and the dynamic then changed with the draping DDT, as Okada then began his work on top in a heelish manner. It didn’t last long though, because Shibata then came back with strikes and two huge drop kicks.

Then, you could feel the crowd start to get louder as they got into their bigger moves. Another striking battle ensued to my own delight (and the rest of the crowd), before Okada dropped him, and hit a huge dropkick that then led into an armbar outta nowhere. This is getting really good. 

They then started to adopt each other’s styles, Okada getting the best of Shibata by faking him into a slapping match, but then Okada getting the best of him and just stiffing him on the ropes with stomps to the head. Crowd is REALLY hot now, and Shibata’s god damn resilience is amazing. Big moves time, and Shibata no selling the Rainmaker attempt into the headbutt made me fucking go nuts. :lol

Octopus hold then was locked in, which was an excellent submission spot. The dynamic changed here, with Shibata really trying his damnest to tap out Okada. Shibata’s rainmaker attempt into just a slap was fantastic. Then it just turned into brutality, as Shibata just destroyed Okada with kick after kick, hoisting him up just to kick him some more as he didn’t let go. Then a Rainmaker outta nowhere, and they still are holding onto one another, which led to another which finally ended the match.

This was spectacular in every sort of way possible, from the amazing pacing that built and built without ever losing steam, to their brutality towards one another with those strikes, and finally how resilient they were till the bitter end. Okada was able to beat Shibata at his own game, outlasting his brutal strikes. I actually expected Shibata to win during this too and was rooting for him, but man Okada was great too. Loved Loved LOVED this. 

My MOTY right now.

*******


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Shibata vs Okada - *****

No brainer


----------



## NOCONTESTU

Rainmaka! said:


> Sakura Genesis:
> _Tiger Mask, Tiger Mask W, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Bullet Club (Hangman Page, Tama Tonga, Tanga Roa & Yujiro Takahashi)-***3/4*
> CHAOS (Trent Baretta, Rocky Romero & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Suzuki-Gun (El Desperado, Minoru Suzuki and Taka Michinoku)-***1/2*
> Suzuki-Gun (Taichi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) vs. Jado & Gedo for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship-***3/4*
> CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega & Bad Luck Fale)-****1/2*
> Taguchi Japan (Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, SANADA, & Tetsuya Naito)-****1/2*
> TenKoji vs. War Machine for the IWGP Tag Team Championship-****1/2*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the NEVER Openweight Championship-****3/4*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Kushida for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship-N/A_ (LOVE the Goldberg/Lesnar booking though)
> _Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship-_*******





Rainmaka! said:


> Decided to catch up on most of the WrestleMania Weekend matches that people were talking about the most as I don't have as much time to watch the entire shows as I wish+the Last Man Standing Match between Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards from IMPACT.
> _
> Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards in a Last Man Standing Match from IMPACT Wrestling 4/6/17-******
> 
> Sami Callihan and Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*
> 
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Steven for the Atlas Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*
> 
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins for the PROGRESS Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*
> 
> Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-****3/4*
> 
> Ricochet vs. Keith Lee from EVOLVE 80-****1/2*
> 
> Zack Sabre vs. ACH for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 80-******
> 
> Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 81-*****1/2*
> 
> Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 81-****3/4*
> 
> Ethan Page vs. Darby Allin in an Anything Goes Match from EVOLVE 81-******
> 
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland from PW Revolver: Pancakes & Piledrivers-******
> 
> Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-*****1/4*
> 
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH for the PROGRESS Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-******
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mark Haskins for the EVOLVE Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-****3/4*
> 
> Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams in a Six-Way Elimination Match for the WWN Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. Progress-******
> 
> Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from RevPro Live in Orlando-****3/4*
> 
> Rey Fénix vs. Will Ospreay from RevPro Live in Orlando-****1/4*
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from RevPro Live in Orlando-******
> 
> Team Ospreay (Will Ospreay, Ryan Smile, Drew Galloway, Marty Scurll & Lio Rush) vs. Team Ricochet (Ricochet, Sami Callihan, AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier & Jason Cade) from WrestleCon Supershow 2017-*****1/4*_
> 
> Lee/Dijak blew me away and just might've been the Match of the Weekend (tied with Bucks/Hardys from Supercard of Honor).
> 
> Well, I am officially burnt out on wrestling for a month or so. :sleep


Not going to argue with any of these.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Katsuyori Shibata*, _NJPW: Sakura Genesis 2017_ - *******

That is the most invested I've been in a NJPW match since I've started watching a couple years back. Katsuyori Shibata is the motherf*cking man, his performance in this match was untouchable, he made you care about him, you wanted this guy to win. I was literally watching this on my PC and when Shibata was beating the sh*t out of Okada I was nearly yelling "Kill him !!". Despite already knowing the end result I wanted Shibata to somehow prevail. He was so physical, so gritty & so tough yet still this is the guy you wanted to win. 

What I loved about this match was the fact that everything felt very real, it felt like a physical contest, no over the top bullsh*t. You had a guy who was willing to beat the sh*t out of the champion to get that d*mn belt and he came so f*cking close. When I saw that final rainmaker hit, my head dropped. That's how invested into this match I was.
















Not only has this surpassed Omega/Okada as MOTY, Shibata may have surpassed Kenny Omega as my favorite NJPW wrestler.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I have officially listed 100 matches so far and have removed the ***1/4 matches. I will probably do the same for the ***1/2 matches next month.


Spoiler: 100 MATCHES



1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-*******

3-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

4-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*

5-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-*****3/4*

6-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

7-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19/17-*****3/4*

8-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*

9-Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 81-*****1/2*

10-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*

11-Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/2*

12-The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/2*

13-Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-*****1/2*

14-Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/4*

15-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

16-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-*****1/4*

17-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-*****1/4*

18-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins for the PROGRESS Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

19-CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-*****1/4*

20-Matt Riddle vs. Trent Steven for the Atlas Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

21-Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79-*****1/4*

22-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017-*****1/4*

23-Sami Callihan and Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

24-Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-*****1/4*

25-Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr. from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/4*

26-Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship from WrestleMania 33-*****1/4*

27-Team Ospreay (Will Ospreay, Ryan Smile, Drew Galloway, Marty Scurll & Lio Rush) vs. Team Ricochet (Ricochet, Sami Callihan, AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier & Jason Cade) from WrestleCon Supershow 2017-*****1/4*

28-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from RevPro Live in Orlando-******

29-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

30-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******

31-Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-******

32-Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******

33-Ethan Page vs. Darby Allin in an Anything Goes Match from EVOLVE 81-******

34-AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon from WrestleMania 33-******

35-Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards in a Last Man Standing Match from IMPACT Wrestling 4/6/17-******

36-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-******

37-Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/11/17-******

38-Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland from PW Revolver: Pancakes & Piledrivers-******

39-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******

40-Zack Sabre vs. ACH for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 80-******

41-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-******

42-Pete Dunne vs. ACH for the PROGRESS Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-******

43-Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****** 

44-Neville vs. Jack Gallagher for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship from Fastlane-******

45-Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-******

46-Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-******

47-Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-******

48-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

49-Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams in a Six-Way Elimination Match for the WWN Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. Progress-******

50-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******

51-Will Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-******

52-Will Ospreay and Volador Jr. vs. Dragon Lee and Jay White from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-******

53-Akira Tozawa vs. Austin Aries vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 3/14/17-******

54-The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-******

55-Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 81-****3/4*

56-Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/20/17-****3/4*

57-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*

58-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mark Haskins for the EVOLVE Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-****3/4*

59-Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens for the United States Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*

60-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-****3/4*

61-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*

62-Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-****3/4*

63-OI4K vs. Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****3/4*

64-Neville vs. Austin Aries for the Cruiserweight Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*

65- SAnitY vs. Tye Dillinger, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot, and Kassius Ohno in a Eight Person Mixed Tag Team Match from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****3/4*

66-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****3/4*

67-Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-****3/4*

68-Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from RevPro Live in Orlando-****3/4*

69-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*

70-Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-****3/4*

71-Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****3/4*

72-Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-****3/4*

73-War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****3/4*

74-Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Thread Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-****3/4*

75-Marty Scurll vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****3/4*

76-Jay Lethal vs. Cody in a Texas Bullrope Match from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-****3/4*

77-TenKoji vs. War Machine for the IWGP Tag Team Championship from Sakura Genesis-****1/2*

78-CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega & Bad Luck Fale) from Sakura Genesis-****1/2*

79-Charlotte vs. Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship from Monday Night Raw 2/13/17-****1/2*

80-Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, & Ryuske Taguchi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2*

81-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****1/2*

82-Randy Orton vs. Luke Harper from Elimination Chamber-****1/2*

83-Taguchi Japan (Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, SANADA, & Tetsuya Naito) from Sakura Genesis 2017-****1/2*

84-Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Kenny Omega) vs. The Briscoe Brothers from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*

85-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*

86-David Finlay, Juice Robinson and Kushida vs. CHAOS (Gedo, Jado and Silas Young) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*

87-The Club vs. Enzo & Big Cass vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz in a Fatal 4-Way Ladder Match for the Raw Tag Team Championship from WrestleMania 33-****1/2*

88-Asuka vs. Ember Moon for the NXT Women’s Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****1/2*

89-Kyle O’Reilly vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/2*

90-The Young Bucks vs. The Broken Hardyz for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*

91-The Young Bucks vs. Jay White and Lio Rush for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*

93-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*

94-Frankie Kazarian vs. Cheeseburger vs. Chris Sabin vs. Hangman Page vs. Punishment Martinez vs. Silas Young in a Six-Man Mayhem Match from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****1/2*

95-Hirooki Goto vs. Punisher Martinez for the NEVER Openweight Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****1/2*

96-Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*

97-Bobby Lashley vs. Alberto El Patron for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship from Impact Wrestling 3/9/17-****1/2*

98-YOSHI-HASHI vs. SANADA from the NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-****1/2*

99-War Machine vs. Guerillas of Destiny from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****1/2*

100-Ricochet vs. Keith Lee from EVOLVE 80-****1/2*


----------



## Corey

I certainly didn't expect a match this year to get even MORE hype than Omega/Shibata and now a match that went less than 2 minutes is getting a yes vote? This shit's gonna be interesting.


----------



## hgr423

hgr423 said:


> Omega vs Okada 1/4/17 ****1/2
> Naito vs Elgin 2/11/17 ****3/4
> Omega vs Ishii 3/12/2017 ****1/4
> Ishii vs Shibata 3/19/2017 ****


I'm glad I haven't given any matches the full 5 yet. I have a feeling Okada / Shibata will get it and so it will mean something.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Rainmaka! said:


> I have officially listed 100 matches so far and have removed the ***1/4 matches. I will probably do the same for the ***1/2 matches next month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 100 MATCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********
> 
> 2-Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-*******
> 
> 3-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******
> 
> 4-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*
> 
> 5-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-*****3/4*
> 
> 6-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*
> 
> 7-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19/17-*****3/4*
> 
> 8-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*
> 
> 9-Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 81-*****1/2*
> 
> 10-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*
> 
> 11-Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/2*
> 
> 12-The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/2*
> 
> 13-Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-*****1/2*
> 
> 14-Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/4*
> 
> 15-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*
> 
> 16-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-*****1/4*
> 
> 17-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-*****1/4*
> 
> 18-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins for the PROGRESS Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*
> 
> 19-CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-*****1/4*
> 
> 20-Matt Riddle vs. Trent Steven for the Atlas Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*
> 
> 21-Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79-*****1/4*
> 
> 22-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017-*****1/4*
> 
> 23-Sami Callihan and Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*
> 
> 24-Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-*****1/4*
> 
> 25-Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr. from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/4*
> 
> 26-Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship from WrestleMania 33-*****1/4*
> 
> 27-Team Ospreay (Will Ospreay, Ryan Smile, Drew Galloway, Marty Scurll & Lio Rush) vs. Team Ricochet (Ricochet, Sami Callihan, AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier & Jason Cade) from WrestleCon Supershow 2017-*****1/4*
> 
> 28-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from RevPro Live in Orlando-******
> 
> 29-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******
> 
> 30-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******
> 
> 31-Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-******
> 
> 32-Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******
> 
> 33-Ethan Page vs. Darby Allin in an Anything Goes Match from EVOLVE 81-******
> 
> 34-AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon from WrestleMania 33-******
> 
> 35-Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards in a Last Man Standing Match from IMPACT Wrestling 4/6/17-******
> 
> 36-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-******
> 
> 37-Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/11/17-******
> 
> 38-Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland from PW Revolver: Pancakes & Piledrivers-******
> 
> 39-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******
> 
> 40-Zack Sabre vs. ACH for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 80-******
> 
> 41-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-******
> 
> 42-Pete Dunne vs. ACH for the PROGRESS Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-******
> 
> 43-Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-******
> 
> 44-Neville vs. Jack Gallagher for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship from Fastlane-******
> 
> 45-Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-******
> 
> 46-Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-******
> 
> 47-Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-******
> 
> 48-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******
> 
> 49-Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams in a Six-Way Elimination Match for the WWN Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. Progress-******
> 
> 50-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******
> 
> 51-Will Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-******
> 
> 52-Will Ospreay and Volador Jr. vs. Dragon Lee and Jay White from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-******
> 
> 53-Akira Tozawa vs. Austin Aries vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 3/14/17-******
> 
> 54-The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-******
> 
> 55-Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 81-****3/4*
> 
> 56-Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/20/17-****3/4*
> 
> 57-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*
> 
> 58-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mark Haskins for the EVOLVE Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-****3/4*
> 
> 59-Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens for the United States Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*
> 
> 60-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-****3/4*
> 
> 61-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*
> 
> 62-Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-****3/4*
> 
> 63-OI4K vs. Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****3/4*
> 
> 64-Neville vs. Austin Aries for the Cruiserweight Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*
> 
> 65- SAnitY vs. Tye Dillinger, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot, and Kassius Ohno in a Eight Person Mixed Tag Team Match from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****3/4*
> 
> 66-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****3/4*
> 
> 67-Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-****3/4*
> 
> 68-Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from RevPro Live in Orlando-****3/4*
> 
> 69-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-****3/4*
> 
> 70-Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-****3/4*
> 
> 71-Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****3/4*
> 
> 72-Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-****3/4*
> 
> 73-War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****3/4*
> 
> 74-Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Thread Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-****3/4*
> 
> 75-Marty Scurll vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****3/4*
> 
> 76-Jay Lethal vs. Cody in a Texas Bullrope Match from ROH Supercard of Honor IX-****3/4*
> 
> 77-TenKoji vs. War Machine for the IWGP Tag Team Championship from Sakura Genesis-****1/2*
> 
> 78-CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega & Bad Luck Fale) from Sakura Genesis-****1/2*
> 
> 79-Charlotte vs. Bayley for the Raw Women’s Championship from Monday Night Raw 2/13/17-****1/2*
> 
> 80-Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, & Ryuske Taguchi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****1/2*
> 
> 81-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-****1/2*
> 
> 82-Randy Orton vs. Luke Harper from Elimination Chamber-****1/2*
> 
> 83-Taguchi Japan (Hiroshi Tanahashi, Juice Robinson, Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, SANADA, & Tetsuya Naito) from Sakura Genesis 2017-****1/2*
> 
> 84-Bullet Club (Adam Cole & Kenny Omega) vs. The Briscoe Brothers from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*
> 
> 85-#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****1/2*
> 
> 86-David Finlay, Juice Robinson and Kushida vs. CHAOS (Gedo, Jado and Silas Young) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-****1/2*
> 
> 87-The Club vs. Enzo & Big Cass vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz in a Fatal 4-Way Ladder Match for the Raw Tag Team Championship from WrestleMania 33-****1/2*
> 
> 88-Asuka vs. Ember Moon for the NXT Women’s Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****1/2*
> 
> 89-Kyle O’Reilly vs. Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-****1/2*
> 
> 90-The Young Bucks vs. The Broken Hardyz for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*
> 
> 91-The Young Bucks vs. Jay White and Lio Rush for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*
> 
> 93-AJ Styles vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from Royal Rumble-****1/2*
> 
> 94-Frankie Kazarian vs. Cheeseburger vs. Chris Sabin vs. Hangman Page vs. Punishment Martinez vs. Silas Young in a Six-Man Mayhem Match from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-****1/2*
> 
> 95-Hirooki Goto vs. Punisher Martinez for the NEVER Openweight Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****1/2*
> 
> 96-Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****1/2*
> 
> 97-Bobby Lashley vs. Alberto El Patron for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship from Impact Wrestling 3/9/17-****1/2*
> 
> 98-YOSHI-HASHI vs. SANADA from the NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-****1/2*
> 
> 99-War Machine vs. Guerillas of Destiny from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****1/2*
> 
> 100-Ricochet vs. Keith Lee from EVOLVE 80-****1/2*


:bjpenn: Hell of a list!


----------



## Martins

I'll straight up fight anyone who thought Omega/Okada was better than Shibata/Okada. Having a civil, interesting discussion about it is for absolute pussies; after this match I wanna walk out on to the street and slap the taste out of someone's mouth in a Shibata-like manner, then steal their fucking belt if they're wearing one. 

******* and a massive, throbbing, veiny-ass fucking *YES* to Shibata/Okada. Match so good it might've just turned me gay.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Martins said:


> I'll straight up fight anyone who thought Omega/Okada was better than Shibata/Okada. Having a civil, interesting discussion about it is for absolute pussies; after this match I wanna walk out on to the street and slap the taste out of someone's mouth in a Shibata-like manner, then steal their fucking belt if they're wearing one.
> 
> ******* and a massive, throbbing, veiny-ass fucking *YES* to Shibata/Okada. Match so good it might've just turned me gay.


I thought Omega/Okada was better. Try me.


----------



## Martins

HerNotThem said:


> I thought Omega/Okada was better. Try me.


Bring a belt.


----------



## Ace

HerNotThem said:


> I thought Omega/Okada was better. Try me.


 Different strokes for different folks.

IMO this match flowed much better and I prefer fights where two dudes beat the shit out of each other.

Bottom line is Okada is one fucking special wrestler and will probably finish as the GOAT.

Shibata is the fucking man, fuck Lesnar. This dude is a stone cold killer.


----------



## Dr. Middy

More from Sakura Genesis
*
YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship – NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017*

Lot of good mat wrestling here, and I like how they were playing to the idea with technical ability versus power. Not a huge fan of Zack’s screaming at all, it feels really forced and just almost comical. Sabre does a lot of pretty interesting submission holds and locks in this, it’s pretty cool to watch. It’s also nice to see the crowd receptive to those moves too, like when Sabre twisted his legs together around Goto’s arm. Loved the octopus-like kimura into a deadlift suplex, that was a great spot. Wasn’t a fan of the interference, but overall this was very good and really mostly a Sabre Jr. showcase. Good match.
*
*****

*YES? to Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship – NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017*

I don’t even know how to rate this, but this was an amazing 2 minutes. There was an awesome sense of urgency, and the booking was great in that it makes Takahashi look like a real deal. 

****1/2? *(I guess :lol )

*YES Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Satoshi Kojima vs. War Machine (Hanson and Raymond Rowe) for the IWGP Tag Team Championship – NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017*

I already like how War Machine looks, since I never did see them before. I appreciate the start, because it’s just a HOSS match for the first 2 minutes or so. Really, any time it was just Tenzan and Rowe it was much fun seeing two big dudes just do big dude stuff. It was Hanson’s match near the end though, with repeated clothelines (dude has some great stamina), the big man moonsault, and the dive to the outside. A really fun and enjoyable tag team match. 

******


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't try to rate matches with stars because it's just not my thing, but I will say just go watch Okada/Shibata. The true definition of a war.

And as far as the Okada/Omega debate goes. All I'll say is this, Okada/Omega was flawless to me UNTIL the final 5 minutes. Where the perfect paced story of a match they had degenerated into move/finisher spam, IMO. I swear Okada hit like 3 Rainmakers in that span.

Now, it took 3 Rainmakers to beat Shibata. But it took 2 of them just to get Shibata to his knees before the 3rd one finished him off. To me, this match had all the great pacing of Okada/Omega without any of the filler.

So, yeah. I guess I'd say Okada vs. Shibata is better than Okada vs. Omega.


----------



## peep4life

***** for Shibata Okada. Shibata might be my favorite wrestler to watch right now, he's so good. Thought the Omega match was better though. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> I don't try to rate matches with stars because it's just not my thing, but I will say just go watch Okada/Shibata. The true definition of a war.
> 
> And as far as the Okada/Omega debate goes. All I'll say is this, Okada/Omega was flawless to me UNTIL the final 5 minutes. Where the perfect paced story of a match they had degenerated into move/finisher spam, IMO. I swear Okada hit like 3 Rainmakers in that span.
> 
> Now, it took 3 Rainmakers to beat Shibata. But it took 2 of them just to get Shibata to his knees before the 3rd one finished him off. To me, this match had all the great pacing of Okada/Omega without any of the filler.
> 
> So, yeah. I guess I'd say Okada vs. Shibata is better than Okada vs. Omega.


 Yeah, Shibata-Okada was more about strikes, submissions and intensity than big moves and spots. To put their bodies through that hell for 38 minutes (felt like 20 mins) is incredible.

Omega-Okada was the perfect match for todays big move and spot style.

Shibata-Okada was more old school, told a better story (IMO) and about two men beating the shit out of each other until the other cannot stand.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> I thought Omega/Okada was better. Try me.


150% Agreed.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Martins said:


> Bring a belt.


No thanks.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I personally liked Shibata/Okada better because I was a lot more invested in Shibata and enjoy him more than Omega. If I had watched NJPW for the entirety of last year, I could possibly be more invested in Omega and then I might have liked his match with Okada even more.

REGARDLESS, both matches are amazing in their own rights.


----------



## Ace

Dr. Middy said:


> I personally liked Shibata/Okada better because I was a lot more invested in Shibata and enjoy him more than Omega. If I had watched NJPW for the entirety of last year, I could possibly be more invested in Omega and then I might have liked his match with Okada even more.
> 
> REGARDLESS, both matches are amazing in their own rights.


 I wonder if Dave will bust out 6* for this. 

No doubt it wasn't any less than Omega/Okada, probably not getting the same hype as it wasn't at WK.

God I hope Shibata goes over Okada at WK 12.

Still shocked the match went 38 minutes. That can't be right.


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair

Given the investment I've had to the product for like almost a decade now, I'm still going with Okada/Omega handily. :draper2 It's just better and I know it's almost a meme but Okada/Omega happened in the Tokyo Dome. It happened on the grandest stage. :draper2


----------



## Dr. Middy

One Winged Angel said:


> I wonder if Dave will bust out 6* for this.
> 
> No doubt it wasn't any less than Omega/Okada, probably not getting the same hype as it wasn't at WK.
> 
> God I hope Shibata goes over Okada at WK 12.
> 
> Still shocked the match went 38 minutes. That can't be right.


It is pretty amazing how it flew by. I was surprised myself that it ended up clocking in near 40 minutes in length. It's funny, because while I really am enjoying these longer matches, I'm still apprehensive on how these 40 minute main events will be sustainable. What's next, semi-regularly 1 hour matches? :lol


----------



## NOCONTESTU

HerNotThem said:


> I thought Omega/Okada was better. Try me.


Even if I thought Okada/Shibata was better than Okada/Omega (I don't), I wouldn't try you lady because you'd probably claw my eyes out. :cudi


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I'm gonna be super pissed if they don't do Okada/Naito at Wrestle Kingdom 12. Fuck the traitor and fuck the Gaijin, THAT'S the money match!


NOCONTESTU said:


> Even if I thought Okada/Shibata was better than Okada/Omega (I don't), I wouldn't try you lady because you'd probably claw my eyes out. :cudi


----------



## Ace

HerNotThem said:


> I'm gonna be super pissed if they don't do Okada/Naito at Wrestle Kingdom 12. Fuck the traitor and fuck the Gaijin, THAT'S the money match!


 The Shibata story is the best story running in NJPW IMO.

Naito-Okada can be revisited anytime.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> I'm gonna be super pissed if they don't do Okada/Naito at Wrestle Kingdom 12. Fuck the traitor and fuck the Gaijin, THAT'S the money match!


The two most over guys in the company in the main event of the biggest show of the year. It's Naito's G1 to win. Their history is so intertwined. Just saying...... :draper2


----------



## ColdStone87

Count me in the "Okada v. Shibata was unreal but Okada v. Omega was so much better" camp. *****


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly it wouldn't surprise me if they do a Shibata/Naito for the G1 finals or final day of 1 of the group stages. Can't help to think that, if Omega does beat Okada for the title at Dominion or in the US tour as rumours said because of the whole US expansion, Gedo may try to get cute and give Okada another G1 victory fpalm, and, as much as I like Okada, that would be overkill


----------



## Natecore

Welp, time to slap down one more * because Okada vs Shibata is the first 7* match ever.

Okada vs Shibata
*******

Yes!


----------



## Ace

Natecore said:


> Welp, time to slap down one more * because Okada vs Shibata is the first 7* match ever.
> 
> Okada vs Shibata
> *******
> 
> Yes!


 Meltzer really fucked himself.

He should have given 5* + for Omega/Okada, now that he's given Omega/Okada 6, he needs either give this 6.25* or 7*...


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata: NJPW Sakura Geensis 2017

I wouldn't say I enjoyed this match as much as Okada/Omega earlier this year, but this was still a fantastic match, that actually made me believe Shibata had the belt won towards the end. This was a hell of a match though, & Okada's reign as champ has been amazing these last few months.*


----------



## Mifune Jackson

I'm guessing Meltzer rates it the 5 bare minimum it deserves and claims he'd rank it higher, but docks a point for the headbutt spot. Even though Omega/Okada had that Dragon Suplex spot.

Of course, this is Imaginary Meltzer in my head, but I'm just throwing it out there. Maybe he splits the difference and rates it *****1/2.

EDIT: Also, YES to Okada/Shibata.


----------



## Ace

Mifune Jackson said:


> I'm guessing Meltzer rates it the 5 bare minimum it deserves and claims he'd rank it higher, but docks a point for the headbutt spot. Even though Omega/Okada had that Dragon Suplex spot.
> 
> Of course, this is Imaginary Meltzer in my head, but I'm just throwing it out there. Maybe he splits the difference and rates it *****1/2.
> 
> EDIT: Also, YES to Okada/Shibata.


 I'm still on a high after watching that fight. 

This is as good as wrestling gets, I thought Omega/Okada would never be topped, but then this match happens...

Makes you think what the second matches against Okada will be like :sodone


----------



## Goku

okada/shibata

:sodone


----------



## DELITE

Okada vs. Shibata
*HUGE YES*
million fuckin stars!


----------



## Ortega_Victor

:done :done :done :done :done out of :done :done :done :done :done for Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori shibata from NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017.

Goddamn this was a WAR. Calling this a "fight" would be underrating it. With the exception of the strike to the back of the head (why was that spot needed? :stop) and the frightening headbutt with the amazing visual of Shibata's sweaty face now dripping with blood, this was professional wrestling at its best. Now, I'm also in the camp that prefers the Dome ME with Okada and Omega but it's mostly due to it being on the biggest stage with a resonating story that appeals more to a wider audience and just being more "traditional" but I will not debate you if you thought this was better.

Shibata is a star now and Okada is quickly becoming the professional wrestler of the 21st century. Feeling down on wrestling because of what WWE or Impact offer? Watch this match.


----------



## MOBELS

*YES* to Okada v Shibata @ Sakura Genesis *****

An absolute classic, that I personally rank higher than Okada's match with Omega. They both brought their A game and told the perfect story of Okada thinking that he can 'out strike' Shibata, and Shibata's cockiness towards Okada getting the better of him leading to the loss.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Matt Riddle vs. WALTER - PROGRESS Chapter 46 - ****1/4 - YES!*

Two wrestlers w/ amazing looking offense beating each other up. I like it. They told a good story of Riddle being in constant trouble as WALTER got the size & experience advantage - every time Riddle made his awesome fiery comebacks, WALTER got something in his backpocket to bust out. WALTER was really great as the aggressor & Riddle was really great as the underdog working from underneath. This was great graps.


----------



## Oneiros

What can I say? A huge yes to Shibata/Okada at Sakura Genesis.

I'd say I still enjoyed Omega/Okada just a little bit more, but I watched that match live (on top of being the WK main event), so that probably evens it out.


----------



## NakNak

*YES*
_Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Sakura Genesis)_ *******
_AJ Styles vs John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble 2017)_ *******
_Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)_ *******
_The Young Bucks vs The Hardys (ROH Supercard of Honor)_ *******
_Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Cup)_ *****3/4*
_Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka)_ *****3/4*
_Elimination Chamber_ *****1/2*
_Pentagon Jr vs Zack Sabre Jr (RevPro Orlando)_ *****1/2*
_South Pacific Power Trip vs Catchpoint (WWN Supershow - PROGRESS vs EVOLVE)_ *****1/2*
_#DIY vs The Revival vs Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover Orlando)_ *****1/2*
_Ringkampf vs South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 44)_ *****1/2*
_Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)_ *****1/2*
_Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka)_ *****1/2*
_Jack Gallagher vs Neville (WWE Fastlane 2017)_ *****1/4*
_Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)_ *****1/4*
_Will Ospreay vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka)_ *****1/4*
_Shane McMahon vs AJ Styles (WWE Wrestlemania 33)_ ******
_Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman (WWE Fastlane)_ ******
_Authors of Pain vs #DIY (NXT Takeover San Antonio)_ ******
_Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo)_ ******
_Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)_ ******
_Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar (WWE Wrestlemania 33)_ *FUNFUNFUN*

*RECOMMENDED*
_Austin Aries vs Neville (WWE Wrestlemania 33)_ ****3/4*
_Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho (WWE Wrestlemania 33)_ ****3/4*
_Mustafa Ali vs Neville (205 Live March 21st, 2017)_ ****3/4*
_Randy Orton vs Luke Harper (WWE Elimination Chamber 2017)_ ****3/4*
_Austin Aries vs Jack Gallagher vs TJ Perkins vs Mustafa Ali (205 Live Post WM33)_ ****3/4*
_Cedric Alexander vs Jack Gallagher vs TJ Perkins vs Mustafa Ali vs Noam Dar (205 Live February 7th, 2017)_ ****3/4*
_Austin Aries vs The Brian Kendrick vs TJ Perkins vs Akira Tozawa vs Tony Nese (205 Live February 7th, 2017)_ ****3/4*
_Jack Gallagher vs Ariya Daivari (205 Live January 17th, 2017)_ ****1/2*
_Akira Tozawa vs The Brian Kendrick (both 205 Live matches)_ ****1/2*
_Mustafa Ali vs Neville (WWE Raw Post WM33)_ ****1/2*
_Oney Lorcan vs Rich Swann (205 Live Post WM33)_ ****1/2*
_Braun Strowman vs Sami Zayn (WWE Raw, January 2nd, 2017)_
_AJ Styles vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown Live, February 28th, 2017)_ ****1/4*
_AJ Styles vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown Live, March 7th, 2017)_ ****1/4*
_Samoa Joe vs Sami Zayn (WWE Fastlane 2017)_ ****1/4*
_Samoa Joe vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw February 7th, 2017)_ ****1/4*
_WALTER vs Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 46)_ *No rating*...the reason is: I don't get Matt Riddle, but I love WALTER.


----------



## Groovemachine

Huge YES to:

*Kazuchika Okada vs Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW Sakura Genesis - ****3/4*

With a match this good, of course it's going to be compared to Omega/Okada, so let's get that out of the way first. For me, Okada/Omega was sheer perfection that had everything, and it sits comfortably ahead of this, so I don't feel like I can give the full five to Okada/Shibata. With that being said, this was a fantastic match from start to finish, and the fact that we've seen these two matches in the first four months of the year is insane. I feel uncomfortable about the headbutt, as the visual of the blood trickling down Shibata's face is sure to be an iconic image and looked amazing, but we just don't need hardway headbutts these days, especially as in this case it led to Shibata's hospitalisation. Regardless, here we had an unparalleled level of intensity, a great game of one-upmanship, and just total badassery all round. Life feels good after watching this kind of wrestling.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES Shibata vs Okada

I suppose I'm going ****3/4 but full disclosure I'm a fucking idiot that couldn't resist watching it live despite being at work. As a result I half watched the match while I was doing shit and then watched it again at home. Now my opinion of the match is forever unpure. I also got the feeling that they were saving a lot of stuff for a rematch so maybe that's why I don't want to go the full 5.


----------



## Game1778

I loved Omega vs Okada but I believe Okada vs Shibata supplanted as my much of the year it was brutal, stiff and exciting. The atmosphere was unbelievable as well


----------



## Wrestling is Life

A surprising yes to the inaugural WWN Championship Match from the WWN Supershow during Mania weekend. Just a perfectly booked match with the way and order of eliminations, interactions between Catch Point, the injury angle with Riddle, etc. I watched it already knowing who won and still felt like it could go a different way and maybe I read bad info. A real good example of how booking can really make a match when done right.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin - Glory Pro Crowning Achievement - **** - YES!*

This pretty much followed the same structure as Riddle's match vs. WALTER that I posted about last night - the bigger man in Elgin dominated most of the match (in great, compelling fashion) while Riddle fought from underneath w/ his great comebacks. Great stuff.


----------



## TJQ

YES to

*PROGRESS: Chapter 46*
Jimmy Havok vs Will Ospreay
Matt Riddle (c) vs WALTER


----------



## Fan of Honor

*TJ Perkins vs. Jack Gallagher - 4/11/17 205 Live - No, but recommended - *****

Granted, some people may not appreciate the technical work in this match as much as I did. This was a great match that was very underappreciated by the live crowd. It's the first Jack Gallagher match in my memory that wasn't all about his gimmick. He did a great job in his early technical exchange with TJ, and selling his in-match injuries. It was a well-rounded match which showcased a variety of technical work, high-flying action, good selling, and exciting late nearfalls. This was a great way to put over TJ without making Gallagher look weak. There were several submissions on Gallagher that he sold well and refused to tap. I was into this match from start to finish, but the crowd was so fucking dead! Their lack of a reaction is the one thing that put a damper on this well-done match.


----------



## Mordecay

No but recommended Gallagher vs Perkins, solid ***1/2-3/4, it could have been higher if crowd actually helped, the wrestling was high level, the story in the ring was told well, the crowd killed the match


----------



## Bruce L

Haven't gotten to Okada/Shibata yet, but as for the rest of the show: TenKoji/War Machine is really good (maybe even ****), with War Machine (especially Hanson) coming off absolutely awesome; Goto/Sabre is hamstrung by the Suzuki-gun interference, but still ends up a solid ***3/4 or so; and Takahashi/KUSHIDA is of course too short to enter legit "great match" territory, but is SUPER effective. Good second half so far.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*TJP vs. Gallagher* gets a *YES* from me. Without a doubt the best Cruiser match since WWE launched the division in September - this was so great. Loved the beginning with Gallagher overwhelming TJP w/ his technical work, which made TJP need to come up with something, so he came up with a fantastic strategy of going after Gallagher's leg. All the work he did to Gallagher's leg was just awesome, and I can't praise Gallagher's selling enough - superb selling performance by the man. All of his desperation hope spots were awesome as well; the headbutts, the big super backdrop suplex. *****1/4*


----------



## Corey

Of course the one fuckin night I skipped 205 Live after countless weeks of watching with just about no reaction from anyone else on here. :lol


----------



## b00fman22

Definate YES to Okada v Shibata - ****3/4


----------



## Taroostyles

That's the one thing about 205 live that kills it for me, the crowds are always burnt out and hurt the matches.

I remember when the CWs use to wake up the crowd in the WCW days, now it's the exact opposite and it's sad.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

YES to Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Sakura Genesis) *****

Defiantly my MOTY so far.


----------



## Desecrated

Okada vs Shibata - Sakura Genesis 

Ah Shibata. Love this man in the little I've seen of him and it's just his desire to one up himself at the expense of his own condition. It's a double-edged sword as a viewer because his attitude is everything you want to see in a performance but not what you want to see in a human being. Every trade he takes is a spectacle and his ability to fusion martial arts with wrestling is gorgeous. So with that being said, I dear hope this isn't the end of getting to watch him in the ring. For Okada, reminds me very much of Ric Flair in his ability to do anything to make the other wrestler a star, while shining even brighter himself. Which I don't think there is really a higher praise. That single attribute is the legacy of Ric Flair, and with the numerous other talents in the disposal of Okada, if he doesn't kill himself taking these brutal 30 minute onward matches, he is on a trajectory to being the greatest ever.

The match is pure filth. Five stars and in my opinion, the greatest match in 20 years (disclaimer, haven't watched much puro before this past year)


----------



## TripleG

Well I said if there was a match that topped Okada Vs. Omega I'd be shocked. 

The idea that Okada Vs. Shibata is even in the same discussion is kind of amazing in its own right.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Recommended* *Drew Galloway v. Oney Lorcan*, _NXT 04/12/17_ - **** 3/4*

Wtf, that was f*cking amazing in such a short span of time. They went out there and beat the absolute sh*t out of each other and Oney even had legit color by the end of the match. Stiff, physical & precise, great work from these guys.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Yes to Okada/Omega. My memory is poor and I can't remember if I've posted in here before but just in case I'd also like to vote for Okada/Omega which is still the MOTY imo. 

Yes to Shibata/Okada. Just got around to watching it from start to finish and it was every bit of a 5 star match. Loved Shibata taunting Okada while lying down and inviting him into his guard like Nick Diaz did against Anderson Silva. Thankfully this match was a lot more entertaining than that fight though. Perhaps if I didn't know the result and some of the spots going into it (watched it on a laggy ass livestream first) then I'd view it as highly as Okada/Omega. Call me a pussy but my one complaint with the match itself is that I think Shibata's kicks (more so when Okada was down) and elbows were too stiff. His headbutt is nasty too as has been pointed out by many on this forum. I realise that's his style and they certainly add to the match but I don't think it's worth his or his opponent's health. I don't envy Okada's neck either after all the nasty suplexes that he's taken on it.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Recommended* *Drew Galloway v. Oney Lorcan*, _NXT 04/12/17_ - **** 3/4*
> 
> Wtf, that was f*cking amazing in such a short span of time. They went out there and beat the absolute sh*t out of each other and Oney even had legit color by the end of the match. Stiff, physical & precise, great work from these guys.


Oney has turned into the king of short matches in WWE. Check out his match with Rich Swann from 205 Live the other week too (it's not a motyc or anything but it's good)


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Io Shirai vs Kairi Hojo for the World of Stardom Title - Stardom the Highest 2017*

I know nothing about either woman here, other than that they are supposed to both be some of the best female wrestlers in the industry. Firstly, their attires are outrageous as all hell, it’s awesome. Hojo comes out with a goddamn ship wheel and Shiari has a huge flag, and their decked out to the nines. 

As for the match itself, it was wonderfully intense match. They did a lot of great spots, duel near count out spots, a moonsault in the crowd and an elbow drop by Hojo to the outside, a sick knees to the corner, a great spot where the referee was used to break up a submission, and just the works really. Also, Hojo’s elbow drop has to be the prettiest version of the move I’ve seen in a long time. They worked really hard for the 2nd half of the match, breaking out the big moves and even stiffer strikes. That jumping piledriver spot was brutal, and the moonsault finished Hojo off. 

In a vacuum, this was really great, incredibly intense, and a joy to watch. And with Kairi Hojo heading to WWE, I wonder what she’ll be able to do when she gets there.

*****1/4*


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship: *Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Katsuyori Shibata _(Sakura Genesis) _****** (YES!!!!)

*I... am both speechless and wanna say so much at the same time. :lol I honestly did not expect to like this match as much as I did considering what I saw from Okada's 40 minute shitfest with Suzuki, but this... THIS FUCKING MATCH is perfection. It's such a complete 180 from the Wrestle Kingdom match with Omega. There's not 324 moves, there's not 27 nearfalls, it's completely different and it's kind of a revelation for me.

For months going into years I've been watching Okada constantly be portrayed (even forced at times) as the new ace and on so many occasions I thought he was outperformed by his opponents. This is not taking anything away from Shibata because he wrestled nearly the perfect match, but Okada fucking showed up here. It's like Shibata woke something up in him to finally stop looking like a punching bag. He brought aggression, attitude, and eventually confidence to this match. He took everything that was thrown at him and came back with his own and it didn't feel like he was being booked on a superman level. Thank the lord!

In terms of specific things in the match, I couldn't take my eyes off the screen for the whole 38 minutes. Shibata was so confident early on and it ended up really costing him in the end. It's like he knew what type of champion he was in there with and that the normal amount of punishment wouldn't do it. He hit kick after kick and Okada went lifeless, but instead of going for the pin he opted to try to give more punishment and made the grave mistake of letting go out the wrist. God almighty what a touch. Fought out of all the Rainmakers he could but ended up falling like they all do. I think it made this so more enjoyable for me because I wanted him to win SO BADLY and it was awesome to see him fight so hard. This is without a doubt one of the greatest professional wrestling matches I've ever seen. Flair/Steamboat, Hart/Austin. Taker/HBK, whatever you wanna compare it to, it's right there with it. Incredible.


----------



## NastyYaffa

@Dr. Middy make sure to watch Io vs. Shayna Baszler if you want to check out more of Io's stuff - truly an excellent match, thought it was a bit better than that Io/Hojo match myself. 

*Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9 - ****1/4 - YES!*

This match was brought to my attention today & because I had nothing to do I watched it immediately. And I do not regret that decision one bit, because my goodness, this was an absolute hoot. First time seeing the young lion, Kaito Kiyomiya, and he had one helluva performance here - great fire, loved him going after Marufuji right away w/ aggression, which lead to Marufuji being grumpy as hell & just punishing the poor young Kiyomiya. Marufuji just chopped the shit out of him in very compelling fashion - he has to have the best chops in wrestling now. So brutal. Kiyomiya got some hope spots in, which were then quickly cut off by Marufuji. Awesome stuff. Then the ending with Marufuji just completely DESTROYING Kiyomiya, goddamn. What a match. Didn't think that I'd ever see a (singles) match from Marufuji in NOAH better than the one against Taue in 06, but this was much better.


----------



## TJQ

YES

TJ Perkins vs Jack Gallagher - 205 Live 4/11
Drew McIntyre vs Oney Lorcan - NXTV 4/12


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Io Shirai vs. Konami - Stardom Kyoto Stars - **** - YES!*

This was a total Konami show - loved, loved, LOVED her performance here; she worked over Io w/ such focus & intensity. Her work on top was excellent & Io was very good fighting from underneath + selling the damage that Konami had done.


----------



## Dr. Middy

NastyYaffa said:


> @Dr. Middy make sure to watch Io vs. Shayna Baszler if you want to check out more of Io's stuff - truly an excellent match, thought it was a bit better than that Io/Hojo match myself.


I'll have to check that out if I can find it. Stardom stuff is difficult to seek out :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

Dr. Middy said:


> I'll have to check that out if I can find it. Stardom stuff is difficult to seek out :lol


It's up in the media section here:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/puro-...mpions-tokyo-korakuen-hall-stardom-world.html


----------



## Dr. Middy

Finally got around to watching some matches from the WWE UK Tournament early this year. 

*NO but Recommended - Trent Seven vs Wolfgang - WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017
*
I haven’t watched any of the UK stuff till now, but man this is a beautiful place to do a wrestling show. And before the match even starts, I can tell it has such a great feel and aura like the CWC had.

That was a really fun 7 minute match. Lot of big moves, loved watching a big dude like Wolfgang do moonsaults, and Seven looked great in this match. He got some insane velocity on his suicide dive, I thought he would have went straight into the crowd if he wasn’t caught. Not a ton of selling during this match, and it was really a big movez match (apart from the striking spot), but it was still fun.

****1/2*

*YES to Mark Andrews vs Pete Dunne - WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017*

Andrews would fit really well into the CW division right now. Like how Dunne carries himself too. Dunne was vicious during this match, working really aggressive in everything he did. It was a nice contrast to the smoother, high flying style of Andrews. 

Lot of nice counters and moves in this match, Andrews looked great and he shined during this, especially with that backwards senton move, the shooting star press, and his counters. Dunne though did some great heel work, working a lot on the neck in a pitbull manner at times, and his finisher looks sick. Loved the ending where he suplexed Andrews into the ropes, neck first pretty much, so it made sense. Great match, these two worked great together. 

*****1/4*

*NO to Tyler Bate vs Wolfgang - WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017*

First off, these two just both have a real likability to them. I can see both guys being fan favorites easy. I always love a good David vs Goliath setup, and this was clearly made to be that.

I appreciate using previous injuries, like Wolfgang’s nose and knee. Speaking of which, Wolfgang was using a lot of big man moves, and they positioned Bate well as an underdog. Win did feel completely out of left field though. Solid and Fun, but nothing special.

***3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Neville Vs Tommy End - WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017*

Man, next to everybody in this tournament, Neville looks like a god damn star with how he’s cut and his presence overall. It’s interesting to see Tommy End here before his debut in NXT as Aleister Black, although he’s basically the same guy in regardless.
Really fun exhibition match between two fantastic wrestlers. Not much to say otherwise, it was fun.
*
***1/2*
*
YES to Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate – WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017*

I really liked the vibe of this match early. Everybody was on Bate’s side as the clear underdog, both in size and in general health with the shoulder taped up. They did some nice mat work early, clearing doing some nice pacing that was completely different than the rest of the matches. Bate is doing a great job selling his shoulder (nevermind, it’s spotty after the counter to the triangle), avoiding its use for a lot of his moves. 

I forgot the last time an airplane spin was used, so that was an awesome spot as well. Bate’s never give up attitude is awesome, he’s literally gotten 100% of the crowd on his side. The brainbuster was when I kinda laughed because the idea of his shoulder being in so much pain yet doing that has no logic involved, but it was a great spot. Surprised that Tyler just won with his move too, which I guess shows what WWE has done with their finishers, when I always think they’ll do a kickout at 2. 

Match overall technically speaking and emotionally speaking was tremendous. Tyler Bate’s underdog story was fantastic, and Bate was a perfect foe. However, the selling was spotty at times, and bate should be in an amazing amount of pain right now, but even after the match he wasn’t doing a ton of selling of what alleged is an injured shoulder. That being said, this was amazingly enjoyable and fun, with a hot crowd behind it. 

*****1/2*


----------



## TJQ

YES to Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs KUSHIDA - RPW Epic Encounter

Another ZSJ match, another MOTYC. Jesus Christ those two worked magic.


----------



## NastyYaffa

RevPro Epic Encounter:

*Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay - **** - YES!*

Ospreay came out w/ a taped up back, so Bodom went after that right away. Bodom's work over Ospreay's back was AWESOME, he came off as such a cocky bastard, his mannerisms while doing that work over the back were great. Ospreay countered that brutal back work of Bodom with his fiery comebacks - all the while still selling the back. Great stuff. One minor gripe is that I wish Bodom had sold Ospreay's leg work better, because Ospreay did go after his leg quite a bit in the match too. If he had sold that, this would've been even better than it ended up being & this was already great.

*Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. KUSHIDA - ****3/4 - YES!*

I remember in late 2014 thinking how awesome this match would be; I was super excited when RevPro announced it was happening & it did not disappoint me one bit. The first portions of the match were the 2 feeling each other out in fantastic fashion - great work on the mat, the two showcasing their technical wrestling skills. Eventually ZSJ got the upperhand, he dominated KUSHIDA in fantastic fashion, being all cocky & getting to his face - KUSHIDA played a wonderful face in peril & the eventual comeback of his was just great. From then on the match is more 50/50 with a great sense of urgency to it. This was fantastic!


----------



## Wrestling is Life

NO, but Recommended: Alexa Bliss vs Mickie James vs Nia Jax vs Sasha Banks from WWE Raw 4/17/17 - ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Big Show vs. Braun Strowman - WWE RAW 04/17 - **** - YES!*

Even better than their awesome match few months ago. They took the best parts of that match & added even more awesomeness to this one. My goodness.

*Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - CHIKARA Bad Wolf - ****3/4 - YES!*

Two technical wizards going at it. Started off with them trading holds in friendly manner, even bantering with each other while they put each other in holds & escaped from them. These 2 are so smooth when it comes to that stuff so it was a true joy to watch. At one point though, ZSJ gets pissed off & just BLASTS Quack with an European Uppercut; Quack is like "haha, alright got me there nice one pal", but then ZSJ does it again - he blasts Quack with ANOTHER European Uppercut! Now Quack knows that shit is on so he slaps the taste out of Zack's mouth - and from then on they continue to trade those holds, but with much more intensity & aggression to them - no more smiling & banter, they were just destroying each other. Terrific match.


----------



## Taroostyles

No to Show/Braun-**3/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

*No but Recommended to Jinder Mahal vs Sami Zayn vs Dolph Ziggler vs Erik Rowan vs Luke Harper vs Mojo Rawley - WWE Smackdown 4/18/17*

It's almost ironic and even somewhat hypocritical I'm even putting this here considering how angry I was at the booking of the finish and that of all people, Jinder Mahal is going to get a title shot. 

That being said, this was a really fun match with a lot of nice spots and didn't seem to really ever drag. Everybody got to look good in this match, and it was surprisingly not clunky or messy given Jinder and Mojo being involved. I really enjoyed this.

****3/4*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Joey Janela's Spring Break:
_Matt Riddle vs. Dan "The Beast" Severn-******_

I haven't seen the entire show yet but I caught this match and while it lacked the grandiose of Okada vs. Omega, the big fight feel of Goldberg vs. Lesnar, the high-risk of The Bucks vs. Hardyz Ladder Match, and the sheer violence of Okada vs. Shibata, I don't think there will be a wrestling match in the current year that is pure, unadulterated entertainment than this match.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

NastyYaffa said:


> *Big Show vs. Braun Strowman - WWE RAW 04/17 - **** - YES!*
> 
> 4 stars or :braun:braun:braun:braun I would contemplate 4 1/4 just because the match felt so big and important.
> 
> Agreed loved the match. Strowman continues to gave solid matches with everyone. Even his match with Roman was good and the only guys who have given me a watchable match with Reigns was Cesaro (Nov 15 Raw) and AJ Styles (even if overbooked AF to make Roman look good).
> 
> Who was the last guy to get two very good matches with The Big Show? Granted Big Show is in some kind of shape and his baseball slide dropkick was awesome as was Braun's dropkick. These guys delivered. His stuff with Sami Zayn was great and that Last Man Standing was fun to watch. Might get the first good Brock match since the Hell In a Cell match.


----------



## Concrete

Sorry about the repost from the Japanese wrestling section but...

*Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW 4/5/17):*****
_I’m not going to even attempt to act like I didn’t know I was going to like it going in. Probably damaging to the critical process to have such an immense feeling of joy entering a contest but here I am getting ready to type words about one of the greatest Japanese wrestlers of all time facing one of the greatest Japanese MMA fighters ever. That’s the dream. The match is more or less a grappling exhibition. A real great one of those though. Fujiwara is the bigger, older, slower vet who relies on experience and zero cares about taking some shortcuts. Throwing shots to ribs on breaks and throwing headbutts when Aoki gets cute. The longer the match goes the more it feels Aoki will grind Fujiwara down for the win but even then Fujiwara has the FUJIWARA ARMBAR in his back pocket to attempt to even things up. The time winding down but not quite at the end made it perfectly timed. Aoki has some awkward moments in this as far as pro wrestling aspects are concerned. In a way I found that charming. He didn’t take moves the way you would expect in some cases, like headbutts, and seemed to try and feed Fujiwara in blatant ways that I’m going to justify as being meta. Like Aoki has watched wrestling and he thinks he can feed his way into a cool counter. Aoki also has spider monkey like limbs so that’s cool to see him bend himself in weird ways. Yeah, so both guys know how to roll around on the mat and make it look good. I will pop for it. That’s what a four star match looks like._​


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. KUSHIDA from Rev Pro's Epic Encounter 2. Sabre Jr.'s biggest problem right now is how to make his opponents get as much over on him as he gets over on them. He's great at out-maneuvering guys, varying up holds and offense, and generally being a unique technician who is an utter threat. KUSHIDA is one of the few technical wrestlers in the world who can look every bit as dangerous and vary his stuff up in a complimentary way. Unsurprisingly, they gelled incredibly well, selling great, and trading momentum at the right times. As opposed to a bunch of Sabre Jr.'s lesser opponents, KUSHIDA never looked like he was being given the lead. He always looked like he was out-thinking him or outright taking it from him, and that Hover Board Lock spot was tense as hell. Super-great match, might be better than Sabre Vs. Scurll. It feels less emotional than that one, but KUSHIDA was better at all his offense than Scurll was.


----------



## Concrete

That Aoki vs. Fujiwara match is on YouTube for those interested


----------



## TJQ

Concrete said:


> That Aoki vs. Fujiwara match is on YouTube for those interested


I wouldn't go quite as high as you (***1/2 for me), but that was still a really enjoyable match. The fact that Fujiwara is 67 and still putting out great matches like this is beyond impressive by itself.


----------



## Concrete

Fujiwara is one of those all time greats and his body hasn't figured out how to slow him down. It is beautiful to watch.

Actually happy you enjoyed it as much as you did. I felt I would be a lone person on that bout so glad to know I'm not exactly that. Hope more NEW pops up cause that's what is best for wrestling.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Did anyone else notice that Shane MchMahon, Dan Severn, Big Show and Fujiwara have legit MOTYC in tyool 2017? :bryanlol


----------



## NastyYaffa

^ Don't forget GOLDBERG!  

It's definitely been quite a year so far.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Oh yeah Goldberg too :jet7


----------



## TheLapsedFan

Disclaimer: I'm a huge fan/mark of both guys in the next match which is:

Okada vs. Shibata - Not only do I not give it *****. I give it a resounding NO. The first 8-10 minutes of the match is dreadfully boring. If this was someone's first time watching a NJPW main event, they'd have turned it off before the match really got going. Shibata no-selling one of the most protected finishers of the last 5 years. He didn't even go down. I know, I know, "fighting spirit, strong style, blah blah", no. The crisscross applesauce slapping was stupid. There was quite a bit that was good. There were two specific spots that even gave me goosebumps and I felt like the match (would've) elevated Shibata into a big time player. However, there was just too much boredom and nonsense to overlook to make it a truly epic match. It'll now always only be remembered for a headbutt. ***3/4


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

TheLapsedFan said:


> Disclaimer: I'm a huge fan/mark of both guys in the next match which is:
> 
> Okada vs. Shibata - Not only do I not give it *****. I give it a resounding NO. The first 8-10 minutes of the match is dreadfully boring. If this was someone's first time watching a NJPW main event, they'd have turned it off before the match really got going. Shibata no-selling one of the most protected finishers of the last 5 years. He didn't even go down. I know, I know, "fighting spirit, strong style, blah blah", no. The crisscross applesauce slapping was stupid. There was quite a bit that was good. There were two specific spots that even gave me goosebumps and I felt like the match (would've) elevated Shibata into a big time player. However, there was just too much boredom and nonsense to overlook to make it a truly epic match. It'll now always only be remembered for a headbutt. ***3/4


If you go balls to the wall from the get go, the ending sequences and spots don't do jack shit. People constantly complain about jockeying for position and chain wrestling/brawling which establishes positions in a match. You're entitled to your opinion, but if you take out the "boring" stuff the match holds zero weight. Not every match can be Shibata vs Ishii vs G1 Climax 23, which was only 12 minutes. Longer matches need a slow burn. Even Omega vs Okada had a slow build.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I LOVED the slow opening to Okada/Shibata, whereas in Okada/Omega I thought it didn't serve that much of a purpose like it should have.

Shibata was clearly outwrestling Okada and showing his superiority. He was proving he was the better grappler, wrestler and let Okada know he had his number. That's why he was giving clean breaks and even let the Rainmaker go outside and recollect his bearings. It also made Okada realize he was clearly outclassed and that he'd need to dig deep and even fight dirty to keep up. It was fantastic storytelling. I think if you remove those opening few minutes, the later part of the match would diminish a little.

It was the perfect match, for me. Best singles match for me in the last 10 years atleast.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I thought the slow build in the beginning from Shibata & Okada was fantastic. I would go into it but this sums it up perfectly.



Orochimaru Sama said:


> Shibata was clearly outwrestling Okada and showing his superiority. He was proving he was the better grappler, wrestler and let Okada know he had his number. That's why he was giving clean breaks and even let the Rainmaker go outside and recollect his bearings. It also made Okada realize he was clearly outclassed and that he'd need to dig deep and even fight dirty to keep up. It was fantastic storytelling. I think if you remove those opening few minutes, the later part of the match would diminish a little.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

Japanese Puroresu said:


> If you go balls to the wall from the get go, the ending sequences and spots don't do jack shit. People constantly complain about jockeying for position and chain wrestling/brawling which establishes positions in a match. You're entitled to your opinion, but if you take out the "boring" stuff the match holds zero weight. Not every match can be Shibata vs Ishii vs G1 Climax 23, which was only 12 minutes. Longer matches need a slow burn. Even Omega vs Okada had a slow build.


There's a way to do the grappling/exchanging holds ground game beginning and make it exciting. Easy examples are Tanahashi/Suzuki in 2012, Okada/Tanahashi in pretty much every encounter, and as you mention, Okada/Omega. The sequence with Shibata just didn't do it for me. I found it boring. The other match-ups I mention had the same beginning but they made it much more engaging.

edit: I just realized that you (and the others that commented since) feel the same way I did when people mentioned that the Omega/Okada match started too slow. I thought it was great and led to the greatness of the match. I thought those people were being ridiculous so I know how you feel. I only posted to give the view of someone who thought it was a very good but not much of a memorable match and why. As you implied, everyone's entitled to an opinion 

double edit:


> Best singles match for me in the last 10 years atleast.


For me, Okada vs Tanahashi @ Invasion Attack 2013 gets this accolade.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

RPW Epic Encounter 2017:
_CCK(c) vs. Sami Callihan and Martin Stone for the RPW Tag Team Championship-****1/2*
Angélico vs. Jay White-***1/2*
Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Gibson-*****
Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi-******
Will Ospreay(c) vs. Josh Bodom for the RPW British Cruiserweight Championship-****3/4*
Sha Samuels vs. James Castle in a No DQ Match-**1/2*
Zack Sabre Jr.(c) vs. Kushida for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship-*****1/4*
The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. Lio Rush, Shane Strickland, & Ryan Smile-******_


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii
New Japan Cup 2017 Semi Final Match
NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7 (March 19, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata
New Japan Cup 2017 Final Match
NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8 (March 20, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Katsuyori Shibata
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Sakura Genesis (April 19, 2017)
★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## ArnDaddy

YES to The Elite -vs- British Strong Style from Fight Club: Pro Dream Tag Team Invitational.

If you can get your hands on the dvd of this one (when it is out) it will be WELL worth it.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yes to 6 man X title match from 4/20/17 Impact Wrestling. ****

Best x match in so long I can't remember, the additions of Xavier and Ki to the division are a wonderful thing and this was a fun multiman Sprint that really did alot for most of the guys involved.

Hopefully this kind of action keeps up.


----------



## NastyYaffa

EVOLVE 82:

*Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher - ****1/2 - YES!*

Starts off with some awesome mat work, love watching these 2 go at it - eventually Thatcher gains the advantage, and we get a super awesome control segment w/ him working over Riddle. Thatcher on the offense was a thing of beauty, loved watching him lay those knees in & lock those submissions. Riddle is really good working from under - he gets some awesome hope spots in including almost hitting Thatcher with the Bro To Sleep only for Thatcher to counter it into a Fujiwara Armbar. LOVE IT. If there's a better opening match on any card this year, I'd be surprised.

*Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ****3/4 - YES!*

Top fucking notch. O'Reilly was all business here while Keith Lee always wants to do his shtick - it's a part of his charm. Lee quickly realized that O'Reilly wasn't there to play around so he starts showing why he truly is LIMITLESS with all that athletic stuff he pulls out while still being a dominating big man wrestler. Loved the story of Kyle being super focused on chopping the big man down, he did awesome work to Lee's leg throughout the match, which eventually paid off as he got him on his knees. Fantastic storytelling. Then the terrific ending after the re-start deal where he just destroyed Lee with those striking combinations & that brainbuster. One of the finest matches of the year.


----------



## Master Bate

Shame after seeing Matt Riddle in so many MOTYC I have yet to see a match of his, Sucks I haven't been keeping up with PWG, cause I know he's doing work there.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

TheLapsedFan said:


> Disclaimer: I'm a huge fan/mark of both guys in the next match which is:
> 
> Okada vs. Shibata - Not only do I not give it *****. I give it a resounding NO. The first 8-10 minutes of the match is dreadfully boring. If this was someone's first time watching a NJPW main event, they'd have turned it off before the match really got going. Shibata no-selling one of the most protected finishers of the last 5 years. He didn't even go down. I know, I know, "fighting spirit, strong style, blah blah", no. The crisscross applesauce slapping was stupid. There was quite a bit that was good. There were two specific spots that even gave me goosebumps and I felt like the match (would've) elevated Shibata into a big time player. However, there was just too much boredom and nonsense to overlook to make it a truly epic match. It'll now always only be remembered for a headbutt. ***3/4


I loved the slow build as to me it was showing that Shibata wasn't taking this lightly and Okada would need to dig deep inside himself to really hurt Shibata. As for the Rainmaker no sell, I freaking loved that bit and it was at that point I knew I was watching what maybe, the greatest match I've ever seen.


----------



## NastyYaffa

EVOLVE 83:

*Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ****3/4 - YES!*

Just an absolute warfare with the two trying to break each other down. Slick mat work to start things off - that transitions into Yehi getting the control, he works over O'Reilly in awesome fashion & in particular he starts targeting his leg. O'Reilly sells that tremendously. O'Reilly gets the control & starts working over Yehi in FANTASTIC fashion - now it was Kyle's time to pick a limb so he goes with Yehi's arm. He starts working that, which Yehi sells tremendously. Dueling limb work~! I love it. Both men sell so well for each other & both men have offense that looked like million bucks. Great feeling of physicality, competition & urgency. This was a war.

*Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Lio Rush - ****3/4 - YES!*

This was in a tough spot as they had to follow the classic that was Kyle O'Reilly vs. Fred Yehi, but they managed to follow it by delivering a match even better. Holy shit was this good. An incredible underdog story with ZSJ TORTURING Lio with his outstanding work over him & Lio busting out quick comeback move combinations to try & make the upset. Absolutely incredible.

*Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway - ****1/2 - YES!*

Quite fitting that in his last indy match Galloway has the best match of his indy run. Just a superb, violent I Quit match. Galloway was awesome working over Riddle in brutal fashion & Riddle did some of the best selling of his career so far.


----------



## Concrete

ItsaNewDay said:


> Shame after seeing Matt Riddle in so many MOTYC I have yet to see a match of his, Sucks I haven't been keeping up with PWG, cause I know he's doing work there.


I mean, if you are looking for the great Riddle matches then PWG probably isn't the place to go to first.


----------



## TJQ

A YES and a big FUCK YEA to

Matt Riddle (c) vs Timothy Thatcher - EVOLVE 82

Keith Lee vs Kyle O'Reilly - EVOLVE 82


----------



## Yeah1993

First IWRG lot!

YES to these:

Pirata Morgan v. Mr. Electro (IWRG 1/8/17)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yayCrZpUKW4
I think a borderline vote because of old man Morgan’s shoddy execution, and I could see people seriously hating this because of the awkwardness. Dammit if I didn’t pass this though I’d be lying to myself. Electro seemingly bleeds before cameras are even rolling and I love a bloody fight from underneath against a violent grouch throwing soda in your face. Morgan may have had some very questionable strikes but he mostly covered that up with pressing brass knuckles into Electro’s face, biting his head, planting his face onto a chair, and letting his kids get a thousand cheap shots in. They’re both total instigators and El Imposible gets fed up and eventually starts brawling with one of them while a bloody faced Electro has his comeback throwing Morgan into chairs and doors and rubbing a crinkled soda can on his head. Morgan for as much as his offense can look bad still likes taking some bumps he maybe shouldn’t. Electro I guess doesn’t want to be outdone so he takes a silly spill off of the turnbuckle just landing backward almost on his neck. Match has what has to be a rudo ref who is totally apathetic to Morgan letting his kid hold Electro’s leg so Morgan can get a lot blow, but intervenes when Electro steals the brass knucks from Morgan’s hand just for comeuppance. There’s a screwball finish I really liked that had fans throwing trash in the ring. Morgan gets on the mic post match sounding like a grizzly comic book villain and mocks the crowd chanting for Electro. This had its problems but was too morbidly enjoyable for me to not rank it among my yes votes.


Mr. Electro/Golden Magic v. Pirata Morgan/Pirata Morgan Jr. (IWRG 1/22/17)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F88ljcjJVXM
The first thing that happens in the youtube video is Golden Magic going to the top rope to pose and just as he puts his arm up, Morgan Jr. jumps up there and delivers a second-rope superplex. That sums up what most of the match will be like. Morgans double team to send Magic flying into the audience. A FAN stops Jr from throwing a table down onto Magic before Sr pushes him out of the way. The chair shots are butt-ugly, the kind of thing WWE would never use in a video package because it’s not “production” enough. Have you eve seen a fat 35 year old do a lionsault? I recommend it. This match like Morgan/Electro, is also rough around the edges, but in a good way. If four guys agree to meet in an alley way, how will the fighting look? It wouldn’t be crisp – they would trip over themselves, grab anything they can find, and not worry about execution as long as the opponent catches a beating. That’s what I love about this kind of sloppiness. It’s beautifully sloppy. So much so that when Magic waits for Jr to get up to jump onto him, it looks out of place. Most of the third fall is worked more of a normal match, and I stress the word “more”, but the damage has been done. The good damage; the damage that earns me vote. 


El Imposible v. Relampago (IWRG 1/22/17)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46LEJHcMSbQ&t=171s
I know two things about these guys. 1, the meaning of their ring names- relampago means lightning in Spanish, and imposible obviously means wisdom teeth. 2, I’ve gathered from their prior matches they fucking HATE each other. This is another match that’s mostly a brawl and I would invite people to leave me for dead in a hotel shower when I start complaining about that. For the first two falls they get in the ring do to approximately two moves or sequences, and then head outside to throw chairs at each other, throw each other into chairs, dive onto one another, push fans out of the way to get to each other, and trade off on the bleachers. They get the in the ring for the third fall and that’s a Your Turn, My Turn kind of wrestling, but I thought it worked in an Atlantis/Villano way. In this case Relampago and Imposible are dead exhausted and almost no matter what they will be even-handed. Relampago winds up winning because he rips Imposible’s mask off so Imposible seems too scared to kick out or else people will see his face. These two have had a few matches I’ve really enjoyed this year (not just 1 v. 1s either), but this one is the first easy add.



Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to



Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
Pirata Morgan v. Mr. Electro (IWRG 1/8/17)
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
Mr. Electro/Golden Magic v. Pirata Morgan/Pirata Morgan Jr. (IWRG 1/22/17)
El Imposible v. Relampago (IWRG 1/22/17)
Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)

Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)
Pete Dunne v. Mark Andrews (WWE 2/22/17) 

Neville v. Jack Gallagher (WWE 3/5/17)
LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)
Sami Callihan v. Low Ki (AAW 3/17/17)


----------



## Dr. Middy

@Donnie @DammitC

So I watched some 205 Live matches (with more to come later!)...

*NO but Recommended to Mustafa Ali vs Neville – WWE 205 Live 3/21/17*

I really enjoyed their match after Mania, but too bad that the fans were distracted during it. Ali I feel like might be the most underrated guy on the show, I almost never hear anybody mention him and he’s pretty damn good. He reminds me of a more compact Rollins if anything. 

Neville does really convincing heel work on top, it’s cool to see him get heat and work more methodical when he usually is really quick in the ring. Match flowed well, a bit slow for a CW match if anything, but there was a lot of great big moves. The Spanish fly was picture perfect, the top rope german was awesome, and that DDT was sold like death by Neville. 

It was a very good match, but not great. 

****3/4*

*YES to Cedric Alexander vs Noam Dar vs Jack Gallager vs TJ Perkins vs Mustafa Ali – WWE 205 2/07/17*

The first half of this match was fantastic. Non-stop action, plenty of great sequences, and an hilarious umbrella spot by Gallagher which was awesome. Shame that Alexander was eliminated early, he was a clear highlight of the match, but I get the storyline they’re doing with him and Dar.

2nd half was good with Gallagher selling his leg well and also being a fantastic underdog. I really loved the headbutt spot and the fact that Gallagher nearly won while being dead. Also, this feels like the hottest the crowd has gotten for one of these matches, considering how much they popped when Jack won. 

Really fun match, very well put together. 

*****1/4*

*NO to Akira Tozawa vs The Brian Kendrick – WWE 205 Live 3/28/17*

Appreciate that there wasn’t a lockup, considering how much they hate one another. Tozawa just owned the first part of this match, 2 awesome suicide diving headbutts, and a great senton. Kendrick as a heel is alright I guess, but he has always felt sort of misplaced in the CW division to me for some reason. Tozawa is pretty over considering how dead 205 Live can get, and he really was the one to shine in this match. Kendrick also used too many headlock related spots I think, which all were similar to his bully choke. Ending was meh, but I get Kendrick using the exposed turnbuckle for heat. Pretty good, nowhere near great though.
*
***1/4*

*YES to Neville vs Cedric Alexander – WWE 205 Live 1/24/17*

These two are probably the closest guys to non-CWs when it comes to overall size. Like how equal they’re position initially, considering both of them are very agile and strong as is, and really are quite similar. Neville is so vicious as a heel and his over the top facial expressions are fantastic. Cedric’s comeback was very strong, every move he does looks picture perfect (ironically I wrote this the moment Aries called his flying forearm picture perfect). Neville’s deadlift german is a thing of beauty, and that sunset powerbomb counter was something. 

I really dug the ending, even if it was a botch, because it felt like Cedric slipped up and made one big mistake that cost him. IT also made Neville look really good because he’s very smart to capitalize on any mistake his opponent makes. 

Very good match.

******


----------



## Corey

Dr. Middy said:


> *YES to Cedric Alexander vs Noam Dar vs Jack Gallager vs TJ Perkins vs Mustafa Ali – WWE 205 2/07/17*
> 
> The first half of this match was fantastic. Non-stop action, plenty of great sequences, and an hilarious umbrella spot by Gallagher which was awesome. Shame that Alexander was eliminated early, he was a clear highlight of the match, but I get the storyline they’re doing with him and Dar.
> 
> 2nd half was good with Gallagher selling his leg well and also being a fantastic underdog. I really loved the headbutt spot and the fact that Gallagher nearly won while being dead. Also, this feels like the hottest the crowd has gotten for one of these matches, considering how much they popped when Jack won.
> 
> Really fun match, very well put together.
> 
> *****1/4*


:YES

Sorry, just excited to see someone else really give this match the praise it deserves. :lol


----------



## Yeah1993

I nearly nominated the Nevile/Cedric match but thought it was a little below the bar; I'm glad someone has thrown it a vote.

YES to these from Evolve 78. Three matches on the one show, plus I would have voted Allin/Theory if it went a little differently. Damn good run for the show.


ACH v. Tracy Williams
I can’t really find much to say about this as far as the overall match goes, but I just enjoyed it for a “chess game” of sorts. A slightly ok comparison for it would be a Benoit/Finlay. Not the style; it doesn’t have the headbutts, the chops, the lock ups, etc to be called that ‘style’ of match. More the ‘principle’ of the match. They use the individual situations to just keep adding to the match even though there isn’t much of a theme beyond “I want to win.” They use “I want to win” as the “story” of the match and let their facial expressions, mannerisms, and how they deliver moves TELL the “story.” Definitely some cool individual things to point out, though. ACH shakes his injured arm before trying to pull Williams’ arm off of him. ACH almost falls over during a shoulder block to put more force behind it. Williams does some nasty looking fucked up combo between an octopus and a semi-half-whatthefuckever-headlock thing. Williams does a brutal looking “put legs up” counter to an ACH top rope move (like seriously he basically branded the guy). Williams’ chest is white enough that you could see the redness showing up more an dmore as the match went on. The match might have went on too long, you could tell the crowd were getting less excited when they started popping bigger moves, but I really liked the match overall and can’t not add it. ACH is looking better each time I see him, and he’s close to just entirely winning me over.

Keith Lee v. Zack Sabre Jr
After a monster bastard clothesline where ZSJ bumps huge, someone in the crowd goes “THAT’S WHAT ID DO!” to which Lee responds “wrong, I do it better.” I “ooooooooo”d like a rap battle spectator. This was Tom and Jerry not only in the style of the match, but in pure size. ZSJ was using Lee like a jungle gym, trying to manoeuvre around getting different submissions on. All before Lee locks in a bearhug, headbutts ZSJ in the shoulder, and gives the flopped body of ZSJ an overhead belly-to-belly….while barely even moving his own body. Picture it. ZSJ seemed truly fucked for the whole match, and it got worse and worse for him as Lee did shit like springing off of the ropes, showing he had the mobility in addition to the size. ZSJ only had his submissions to work with and could only use Lee’s own momentum to lock them in. As the match went on ZSJ was learning he had to soften Lee up before he could even try locking shit on, so he threw kicks and forearms to tenderize the meat. I fucking love this type of wrestling.

Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi
Thatcher’s near-600 day reign automatically adds more weight onto any given title match he’s in, but Yehi’s tenacity and expression puts it over the top and makes it feel huge. Yehi’s a guy who feels like he really thinks through most of offense, using his brain to figure out how he can cause the most amount of damage possible. His stuff also looks insane sometimes. Here he twisted Thatcher’s leg in a weirdly disgusting way that would probably not even hurt at all but actually be a decent pe-workout stretch. He also never wastes any motion which is literally my favourite trait a wrestler can have. Have a reason for doing everything. This match didn’t have much time to be in high gear but I actually liked that, Yehi got the Koji clutch which seemed to spell doom, so when Thatcher got out of it he didn’t want to fuck around one single bit. Awesome match.




Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to



Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
Pirata Morgan v. Mr. Electro (IWRG 1/8/17)
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
Mr. Electro/Golden Magic v. Pirata Morgan/Pirata Morgan Jr. (IWRG 1/22/17)
El Imposible v. Relampago (IWRG 1/22/17)
Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)

Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)
Pete Dunne v. Mark Andrews (WWE 2/22/17) 
ACH v. Tracy Williams (Evolve 2/24/17)
Keith Lee v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 2/24/17)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 2/24/17)

Neville v. Jack Gallagher (WWE 3/5/17)
LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)
Sami Callihan v. Low Ki (AAW 3/17/17)



Over 20 matches! I'm actually sorta attempting to keep up!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto - RAW 04/24 - **** - YES!*

This was a super awesome little spectacle. The size difference between these two is HUGE to say the least. Kalisto uses his quickness to avoid Braun's total domination - he gets some awesome highflying moves in, but then there are times when Braun is just tossing him around in badass fashion. It's just as good as it sounds on paper.


----------



## Concrete

Going back to the days of ***3/4 match reviews in the MOTY thread. Not a yes but a WOULD RECOMMEND!

*Josh Barnett vs. Shinichi Suzukawa (NEW 4/5/17):***¾
*_On one hand, sloppy as heck. On the other, fun as all get out. Knew nothing about Suzukawa coming into this so looked him up on the Google. Seems like he is known for tapping to Mirko Cro Cop real quick and losing to Fedor in a sumo match. What a martial artist! Barnett of course is an actual top ranked MMA fighter. The whole match essentially tosses that information out the window in favor of working a match based around it being two big grapplers. Doesn’t matter that they aren’t exactly comparable in skill in reality. The beauty of wrestling is that that is an acceptable way of laying things out and funny enough it works. Can’t talk about the next level narrative this delivers cause not sure that exists here. Barnett’s offense comes from linking together holds in order to be in position for submissions. Suzukawa is the toughest guy in the fight club. Knows a few holds to squeeze the life out of you but when it comes down to it he wants to throw mean strikes at his opponent and hope eyes start rolling back. Suzukawa’s rolling kick is amatuer hour fighting gimmicktry that brings a tear to your eye. The dude has a look that sells the badass ideology well enough where it him sitting in a north-south choke still feels effective and not just like some boring hold. Barnett does a good job of working from underneath waiting for his opportunity to spring into action. Spring he does and WOOOOOO! Barnett makes moves look hurty. The match has plenty of flaws but I’ll be damned if I didn’t love it in spite of them. I’m not entirely sure that it isn’t even partly because of them._​


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara - AJPW Champion Carnival Day 1 - **** - YES!*

Well this sure was fantastic. I am not very familiar with Jake Lee, but if he hasn't had that breakthrough performance/match/moment yet, this sure had to be that breakthrough performance/match. They did a fantastic job in teasing that he might pull off the upset against the ace - Kento sold his ass off for him & sold that "oh shit, this kid is the real deal" feeling with his great facial expressions.

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering - AJPW Champion Carnival Day 1 - ****1/2 - YES!*

What a goddamn big boy sprint! It starts off with an INTENSE lock up & I so loved that. Doering screams "COME ON SHOW ME POWER!" which meant it was time for TEST OF STRENGTH~! - when that was done, it becomes a total bombfest & it's just lovely. 7 minutes of badass heavyweight action.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

NastyYaffa said:


> *Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto - RAW 04/24 - **** - YES!*
> 
> This was a super awesome little spectacle. The size difference between these two is HUGE to say the least. Kalisto uses his quickness to avoid Braun's total domination - he gets some awesome highflying moves in, but then there are times when Braun is just tossing him around in badass fashion. It's just as good as it sounds on paper.


Curious what you rated Rey vs Brock in their SD! match. I really enjoyed the Braun/Kalisto match. Ending kind of killed it for me and was too reminiscent of Big Show stepping through a table when facing Cody Rhodes (ie: retarded). Make it so the lid has to close and get him the win that way if it must win but Braun looked like a complete tit just being knocked off the apron to lose a match. Post match was infinite stars.

edit: I've never bothered to rate Rey/Brock but have watched a few times and that match is superb.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TheLapsedFan said:


> Curious what you rated Rey vs Brock in their SD! match. I really enjoyed the Braun/Kalisto match. Ending kind of killed it for me and was too reminiscent of Big Show stepping through a table when facing Cody Rhodes (ie: retarded). Make it so the lid has to close and get him the win that way if it must win but Braun looked like a complete tit just being knocked off the apron to lose a match. Post match was infinite stars.
> 
> edit: I've never bothered to rate Rey/Brock but have watched a few times and that match is superb.


Haven't watched Rey/Brock in YEARS, but I remember really loving it. Really need to re-watch it soon now that you mention it. 

*CHIP DAY vs. TREVOR LEE - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 04/26*

Pro Wrestling fucking lives in North Carolina at the Mid-Atlantic Sportatorium!

This match got unbelievable hype by those who attended the show & I was honestly afraid it wouldn't live up to my insanely high expectations, but who I am to doubt Chip Day & TREVOR F'N LEE? This lived up to all the hype. All of it.

CWF Worldwide episodes drop at 9 PM, it's 4 AM my time & my plan was to watch this when I wake up - but I couldn't sleep & once I noticed that the episode had been uploaded, I just had to give it a watch right away. Was so hyped for this shit.

Let's talk about how Trevor Lee is quite possibly the best wrestler in the world. He wrestles a pretty different style on the other promotions he wrestles for (TNA, PWG, AAW..) - and he is very entertaining in that style, but in CWF he is the best big match wrestler on the whole goddamn planet right now.

These 2 had some really great interactions in Trevor's 6-Pack challenge for the title (****1/4) on the Worldwide episode from 03/22. They kicked the shit out of each other in that one, oh boy, that was just a little sample of what they were gonna do here.

The match starts off with some neat feeling out between the 2 - really good work on the mat, just fun back & forth. They very quickly established that Chip Day's kicks are absolutely deadly as he went for a kick which Trevor ducked. Trevor was absolutely brilliant w/ his character work when it came to those kicks of Chip - every time he successfully dodged a kick, he had to collect himself because he knew if Chip would land that shotgun blast of his, the title could be gone from his waist. He tries to keep things "civil" as he doesn't want to start trading strikes with Chip - eventually they catch each other's legs & as they both put them down, Chip lands a goddamn STIFF kick to Trevor. From then on the match becomes pretty much a full on slugfest with them trading those strikes - Trevor's selling was unbelievably good during this, quite possibly the best selling performance of the year as far as I am concerned.

The strikes in this were the best ones I've seen in the indies in a looooong time. And that includes guys like Hero, Low Ki, Callihan. Trevor & Chip just beat the shit out of each other in a level I haven't seen in indies in years.

My favorite moments of the match however were Trevor's epic comebacks - after he gets a big nearfall of Chip, he starts pounding his chest & says "I need you" to the crowd while his eyes closed. Goosebumps, man, goosebumps.

And then the goddamn finishing stretch with him getting his chest kicked in by Chip while he gets more & more fired up - then he gets up and delivers 3 badass PK's to Chip only for Chip to kick out at 1 - they go face-to-face & start slapping the shit out of each other - a battle that Trevor eventually wins & chokes Chip out with a guillotine & then kicks his head in with an epic buzzsaw kick. What a fucking finish to an all-time great match.

Then the post-match stuff with Trevor showing respect to Chip & the crowd giving both guys a standing ovation. Not gonna lie, got a little emotional there. :lol roud

*******​


----------



## Yeah1993

Goddammit Yaffa I have not watched any CWF yet and this is not helping. :done


----------



## TJQ

ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY YES

Trevor Lee (c) vs Chip Day - CWF Mid-Atlantic 4/26/17

This is going to undoubtedly end up as one of the best matches of the year, the amount of emotion and storytelling they packed into this match was absolutely incredible. A match everybody should go out of their way to see. And by go out of their way, i mean exert no effort and open the video.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I'm so glad that my local indy is getting some much deserved love in this thread. I was there live for this match, and it was truly special. Trevor's run as champion since last February is among the greatest runs in history, in my opinion. I just need more people to see the work that he's putting in, so I hope that the word continues to spread via the CWF Worldwide platform.

I have no doubt that I will nominate the match in this thread, as it was easily a five star match when I was there; however, I wanted to wait until it was put up on CWF Worldwide so that I could watch and make a final determination about its five star status. Plus, I wanted to post the video so I could make sure that my local guys get as much attention as possible. But 'Yaffa and TJQ beat me to it! Thanks for showing love to CWF, guys!!*


----------



## Yeah1993

CWF bros, is there a source for tape date/air date differences? Or a trusted way of getting tape dates like just subtracting two weeks from aor date or something? I kind of want to start on 2017 tape dates so the matches I might list happened in 2017 and not 2016.


----------



## Corey

Yeah1993 said:


> CWF bros, is there a source for tape date/air date differences? Or a trusted way of getting tape dates like just subtracting two weeks from aor date or something? I kind of want to start on 2017 tape dates so the matches I might list happened in 2017 and not 2016.


https://www.cagematch.net/?id=8&nr=250&page=8

Don't know if you're worried about spoilers or not but that's the results page. The Worldwide episode that had Lee vs. Brad Attitude is the last one from 2016 (Battlebowl I think). Everything else after that should be from this year.


----------



## Yeah1993

>*DOESN'T TRY CAEGMATCH* :cal

Thanks a BUTTLOAD, that makes things way easier. I watched Ep 86 this morning without realizing it was from 2016, but looking at the cagematch page, it looks like they don't have a strict taping schedule. E.g. Eps 86, 87, 88 were all taped on 12/30/16 but each aired a week apart in January. That means for 2017 stuff I start at Ep 89, which then means I have much less to watch than I thought to catch up!
-------------------------

I didn't want to keep posting without a match so I just watched this and thankfully I liked it enough to talk about it:


YES to Drew McIntyre v. Oney Lorcan from the NXT episode that had Drew McIntyre v. Oney Lorcan on it.

Who the fuck names anything Oney Lorcan? Who thought that was a good idea? I don't understand, his indie name was Biff Busick. That's badass. Oney Lorcan? I would hope if I tried to name a cat Oney Lorcan it would attempt to scratch my fucking eyes out. I would deserve it. I've been asked in the past before how I spend so long talking about a short match. Well it's because when the match is short I feel like I have leeway to dribble about insignificant shit, like the wrestler's names, more than usual. Also, because I absolutely adore short matches that fulfill everything a match needs to be. It takes some insane incompetence to make a four minute match unwatchable, but it takes insane talent to make a four minute match excellent. This was stiff and unruly and just fucking awesome. It wasn't even clear whether or not it was intended to just be a squash to get McIntyre some instant cred during a return, but these guys just ran with the time they had and knew the other guy would be fine eating a pounding. Some of the shots in this, holy shit. Lorcan's palms strikes to the face were nuts. His uppercut makes 2017 Cesaro's kind of look like Randy Orton's. McIntyre slams Lorcan on the apron like he's specifically aiming to deposition Lorcan's spine. McIntyre runs roughshot into Lorcan with an uppercut, and clips the boot Lorcan was going for; looked super rough. McIntyre's belly-to-belly had Drew groaning and throwing every bit of weight he had backward so Lorcan would go flying. Lorcan grunted during the neckbreaker like he was ok risking the whole match if he missed it. McIntyre gives no fucks just willing to drop the top half off his body with a thud onto the canvas while his legs are caught in the top turnbuckle. I'll mention the palm strikes again because some of those were insane. The finishing move was some freaky ass dropkick. Seriously I haven't even mentioned the chops or the headbutt. The match basically went from starting line to to finish line immediately and effortlessly. They were standing on their feet carefully planning one minute, then exhausted and taking any opportunity they could two minutes later. It was so hectic I can't even tell you where Lorcan got busted open. Was it the headbutt? Craziness.

Really ironic how I say just a couple days ago McIntyre's indie run this year has not done very much for me, right before I watch four minutes of him being amazing in NXT. Huge props to both guys for killing themselves to make the match stand out and to make Drew's return instantly impactful. And go to Hell to the prick who put a commercial break in this.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The Black Mirror said:


> *I'm so glad that my local indy is getting some much deserved love in this thread. I was there live for this match, and it was truly special. Trevor's run as champion since last February is among the greatest runs in history, in my opinion. I just need more people to see the work that he's putting in, so I hope that the word continues to spread via the CWF Worldwide platform.
> 
> I have no doubt that I will nominate the match in this thread, as it was easily a five star match when I was there; however, I wanted to wait until it was put up on CWF Worldwide so that I could watch and make a final determination about its five star status. Plus, I wanted to post the video so I could make sure that my local guys get as much attention as possible. But 'Yaffa and TJQ beat me to it! Thanks for showing love to CWF, guys!!*


Man, you don't even know how jealous I am that your local indy is CWF.  I LOVE the atmosphere there & the run Trevor is on is truly something special that will be talked about for years to come. I agree with you 100% when you say that it's among the greatest runs in history - I think the current title reign he is on is probably a top-5 best title reign of all-time. It's easily the best one since Nigel's run w/ the ROH belt.


----------



## Cecil Scott

Yeah1993 said:


> CWF bros, is there a source for tape date/air date differences? Or a trusted way of getting tape dates like just subtracting two weeks from aor date or something? I kind of want to start on 2017 tape dates so the matches I might list happened in 2017 and not 2016.


I maintain a spreadsheet of the higher end matches that contains exactly what you are looking for.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1AT6i1NehTFXFVcqtfMZ8fIq-z5DHXsXvcQQm9DwqYb8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Dr. Middy

Just finished watching most of EVOLVE 82...
*
NO But Recommended - Matt Riddle vs Timothy Thatcher for the WWN Title – EVOLVE 82*

In my quest of discovering the indies for 2017, I haven’t watched anything with Thatcher yet, so this is a first. And as for Riddle, he’s definitely got something about him, even if I’m not a fan of the “bro” surfer gimmick. 
There was a lot of fun mat wrestling throughout, and Thatcher working on top made sense given the story that Riddle never beat Thatcher. With all the striking and submissions, this had a heavy MMA inspiration to it which was cool. Riddle was a great babyface in this too, and he looked great. Solid match.

****1/2*

*NO But Recommended - ACH vs Austin Theory - EVOLVE 82*

Same thing here, I haven’t seen any of Theory, and I was pretty shocked to find out that he’s only 19! I see what Apollo Crews should be in WWE when I look at ACH. 

It was really fast placed at first (which it stayed at for a lot of this match), and Theory looked impressive as hell for his age. ACH looked fantastic with all his athleticism, and I liked how he increasingly got frustrated when Theory was kicking out and surviving. It was nice because ACH started to act heelish to try and get support for Theory, and it was working to an extent. The ending was nice, if abrupt, but Theory got put over nicely with a match like this. Pretty good overall!

****1/2*

*YES to Keith Lee vs Kyle O’Reilly - EVOLVE 82*

So I goddamn love Keith Lee, although who doesn’t at this point :lol I also haven’t seen O’ Reilly till now, continuing my indy discovery tour of 2017. 

Liked O’Reilly using his speed to try and hurt Lee, but Lee just playing it off like nothing. That missed spin kick got a pop out of me :lol . Also loved that angle lock while Lee actually had to walk with him attached to his leg, which was cool. Really liked O’Reilly’s strikes, his combos look awesome with how fast he does them. Loved the two of them just slugging it out, I think O’Reilly hit like 40 strikes before Lee finally went down. 

O’Reilly did a massive knee to the outside which ruled, just laying out Lee. Then they did a DQ finish, which I was upset because it was a pretty anticlimactic end, but it was great to have Lee’s pride unable to take a DQ win and wanted it restarted. This really setup the heel/face dynamic more solidly too. 

The ending was out of nowhere it seemed, but I liked Reilly not losing on his first match back, and I like how he won because he was finally able to get Lee up for a huge move. Really good match!

******
*
NO to Ethan Page vs Darby Allin - EVOLVE 82*

I haven’t watched most of their feud, so I don’t know the background as much, but I do understand that this has basically become a blood feud now. I was mostly just not interested initially, but I thought I’d watch this and see how it was.

So this started pretty high velocity, with just wild brawling and Allin jumping into the VIP area from the ring. Allin was the daredevil for most of this match, and ended up being the highlight. Page was okay, but I thought his work on top was kinda boring.

Then came that shovel spot, where apparently Allin was cut really badly on the arm that actually ended up being a legitimate injury. Let that be a lesson, to not use an actual hard as fuck shovel in a match like this, because they’re actually dangerous to use. The bodybag and thumbtacks spot followed, which was kinda cool, but hokey. Then overbooking began, with Prisella Kelly, and Austin Theory, and some large black dude that I missed the name of. And realistically, if he was that injured, and it was a last standing match, why not just end it somewhat early instead of just dragging this out for awhile. 

Didn’t really like this at all.

****


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

NastyYaffa said:


> Haven't watched Rey/Brock in YEARS, but I remember really loving it. Really need to re-watch it soon now that you mention it.
> 
> *CHIP DAY vs. TREVOR LEE - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 04/26*
> 
> Pro Wrestling fucking lives in North Carolina at the Mid-Atlantic Sportatorium!
> 
> This match got unbelievable hype by those who attended the show & I was honestly afraid it wouldn't live up to my insanely high expectations, but who I am to doubt Chip Day & TREVOR F'N LEE? This lived up to all the hype. All of it.
> 
> CWF Worldwide episodes drop at 9 PM, it's 4 AM my time & my plan was to watch this when I wake up - but I couldn't sleep & once I noticed that the episode had been uploaded, I just had to give it a watch right away. Was so hyped for this shit.
> 
> Let's talk about how Trevor Lee is quite possibly the best wrestler in the world. He wrestles a pretty different style on the other promotions he wrestles for (TNA, PWG, AAW..) - and he is very entertaining in that style, but in CWF he is the best big match wrestler on the whole goddamn planet right now.
> 
> These 2 had some really great interactions in Trevor's 6-Pack challenge for the title (****1/4) on the Worldwide episode from 03/22. They kicked the shit out of each other in that one, oh boy, that was just a little sample of what they were gonna do here.
> 
> The match starts off with some neat feeling out between the 2 - really good work on the mat, just fun back & forth. They very quickly established that Chip Day's kicks are absolutely deadly as he went for a kick which Trevor ducked. Trevor was absolutely brilliant w/ his character work when it came to those kicks of Chip - every time he successfully dodged a kick, he had to collect himself because he knew if Chip would land that shotgun blast of his, the title could be gone from his waist. He tries to keep things "civil" as he doesn't want to start trading strikes with Chip - eventually they catch each other's legs & as they both put them down, Chip lands a goddamn STIFF kick to Trevor. From then on the match becomes pretty much a full on slugfest with them trading those strikes - Trevor's selling was unbelievably good during this, quite possibly the best selling performance of the year as far as I am concerned.
> 
> The strikes in this were the best ones I've seen in the indies in a looooong time. And that includes guys like Hero, Low Ki, Callihan. Trevor & Chip just beat the shit out of each other in a level I haven't seen in indies in years.
> 
> My favorite moments of the match however were Trevor's epic comebacks - after he gets a big nearfall of Chip, he starts pounding his chest & says "I need you" to the crowd while his eyes closed. Goosebumps, man, goosebumps.
> 
> And then the goddamn finishing stretch with him getting his chest kicked in by Chip while he gets more & more fired up - then he gets up and delivers 3 badass PK's to Chip only for Chip to kick out at 1 - they go face-to-face & start slapping the shit out of each other - a battle that Trevor eventually wins & chokes Chip out with a guillotine & then kicks his head in with an epic buzzsaw kick. What a fucking finish to an all-time great match.
> 
> Then the post-match stuff with Trevor showing respect to Chip & the crowd giving both guys a standing ovation. Not gonna lie, got a little emotional there. :lol roud
> 
> *******​





TJQ said:


> ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY YES
> 
> Trevor Lee (c) vs Chip Day - CWF Mid-Atlantic 4/26/17
> 
> This is going to undoubtedly end up as one of the best matches of the year, the amount of emotion and storytelling they packed into this match was absolutely incredible. A match everybody should go out of their way to see. And by go out of their way, i mean exert no effort and open the video.


I read your hype and wanted to politely inform you both i disagree. I did not feel this match met a MOTY standards. Excuse the cliche insult, but the match [nearly] put me to sleep. Last 5-10 minutes - great! Really good. But, it was 30 Minutes so that only filled <1/3.

I did not think the "slug" kicks were very intense. Yes, hard. But no more than what i saw in Drew v Oney. I would say 8/10 strikes in general were average to weak. 

I thought the "feeling out" dragged on, and was repetitive moves. 

I absolutely agree with the near fall being epic; i felt that was a good turning point. But, I'd never rewatch this or share it as something to see. But, I'm glad i found the promotion and will continue to watch. 

2/5


----------



## Zatiel

The only reason I'm not voting for Ricochet Vs Hiromu Takahashi is that NJPW has had an insanely strong year. I preferred Takahashi Vs Dragon Lee, but this was still an excellent match with an hot opening and clever mix-ups on spots. Definitely Recommended viewing.


----------



## DELITE

YES to 
Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson ****1/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

Watched the last 3 matches from the NJPW show last night.

*YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Ricochet for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship – NJPW Toyonokuni 2017*

Takahashi with those mannequins is both creepy yet hilarious, it fits his character perfectly. 

I really appreciate the extremely fast start, with Ricochet moving a million miles an hour and doing a 450 and two suicide dives. The dude’s athleticism is nothing short of spectacular. And with the way Ricochet was thrown into the barricade from the dropkick and spear by Takahashi, he was prepared to just kill himself in this match. Match kept at a nice pace, then we had an awesome counter of Takahashi’s sunset flip powerbomb with a hurricanrana. That top rope counter into a super sitout facebuster was great as well. Ricochet then did two insane suplexes, his strength is incredible for his size, and both guys teased a countout finish. 

Back in the ring, they did a great sequence where Ricochet tried his double suplexes again, but Takahashi countered with double rolling germans. The last few minutes were awesome, with a great near fall by Ricochet, and then a missed 630 that gave Takahashi the win after a Time Bomb. 

This was a tremendous affair, and Ricochet was given a ton, he shined and looked amazing the entire match. 
*
****1/4*

*NO But Recommended - Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL – NJPW Toyonokuni 2017*

Match started off really hot as Tanahashi started just throwing Evil all over the outside. Got a kick out of hitting a chair around Tanahashi’s neck with a chair, it does nothing, but makes a loud sound. The wrestling was good for the most part, Tanahashi was obviously great, EVIL was pretty good and played his role fine. 

Then BUSHI and SANADA arrived to stack the odds in EVIL’s favor, but not before Taguchi arrives for the help. The last few minutes was very high, with Tanahashi needing another 2 High Fly Flows to knock off EVIL, so in the end he did 4-5 I think? Seems like as he ages, Tanahashi needs to use it more often, which would be a great story if that is the case. Overall, turned into a very good match.

****3/4*

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship – NJPW Toyonokuni 2017*

How they’re building up Juice is fantastic. It’s amazing to see somebody who was lost and released from NXT end up in New Japan looking like he does now.

This started slow, with Naito playing a lot of mind games, as if he wasn’t treating Juice like a serious threat. After Juice got some offense in, Naito started using the barricade to work on Juice’s leg. He continued to do this for a while with various submissions and strikes, just doing some good work on it. So far this resembles Naito’s match with Elgin earlier this year.

The pacing was good, with Juice doing some nice selling with his leg. Then Juice busted out a goddamn apron spinebuster, which looked sick as hell, followed by an equally sick looking cannonball into an already abused barricade. Juice’s selling felt like it disappeared to an extent after these spots.

Following a great noodle legged strikefest, Natio resumed his great work on Juice’s leg, who played a great babyface in peril in a kneebar submission. Speaking of Naito, his expression after Juice’s counter of his hurricanrana from the top rope was amazing. It was pretty cool that they let Juice kick out of the destino for the first time, it made him look really good, and doing a finisher kick out for the first time so late into a match is fine by me. Juice didn’t kick out of the 2nd destino, and Natio wins.

Excellent main event, Natio was amazing like always, and Juice worked his ass off in his best performance yet. The fact that Juice never hit pulp friction is interesting and could be something used for a rematch down the line. But first comes a Tanahashi/Naito rematch, which should rule. 

*****1/2
*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Hiromu Takahashi vs Ricochet - NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni - *****

This morning I was in the mood to watch something pacey, and this certainly did the trick. Ricochet was a house of fire from the opening bell, diving all over the place, and it looked like he had Takahashi on the back foot. Great counters and reversals throughout this one, and the spots were well thought out, building logically which was appreciated. Slight botch on the Benadryller as it barely connected but then it was just a nearfall so I guess they made it work. To me, the finish felt ever so slightly abrupt, especially after everything Hiromu had kicked out of, so I'm not sure it was an effective climax, but it's a really easy, fun watch, and a great Jr Heavyweight title defence. Ricochet pulling out some new stuff for this high profile matchup was pretty cool. Hope he gets another shot soon.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Nothing from Toyonokuni gets a YES vote from me. 

*Ricochet/Takahashi* started off in such an awesome way, but it was all downhill from there. I thought that the energy & the sense of urgency completely dropped after that. Felt like just them doing a bunch of uninteresting moves. **1/2*

*Tanahashi/EVIL* was my MOTN. There are times when I forget just how good Tana is, but then a match like this happens. It was super simple with EVIL working on top for the most of it - but I just love this vulnerable-best-days-behind-him-ace version of Tana & that was exactly what we got here. His selling was tremendous. ****3/4*

*Juice/Naito* was really good. Juice had an awesome performance in his first real main event opportunity - I was surprised at how well he sold the work Naito had done on his leg throughout the thing. Very good rasslin. ****3/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Here's a pre-Payback April update:



> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 7 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 21 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 23 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 35 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 47 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 15 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 36 ||*
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 1 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 6 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Lucha Brothers vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
> Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
> Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Sven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 7 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 8 ||
> *The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 4 ||
> The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 3 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 4 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 15 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
> John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 3 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 16 ||*
> Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 2 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 10 ||*
> The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardys (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
> Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 9 ||
> Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> TNA:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> *LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*


----------



## Master Bate

Wow Okada Vs Omega still in the lead, I assumed Okada Vs Shibata would surpass but it still has quite a bit to go...

So I might as well do my first actual vote ever, and give a ***** for Okada Vs Shibata. I never do ratings, but it was so damn good and deserves all the praise it gets..


----------



## Yeah1993

Park/Rush at 10 YES votes. :brock


----------



## Master Bate

Yeah1993 said:


> Park/Rush at 10 YES votes. :brock


I haven't watched anything Park related since I first got into WCW cruiserweight wrestling. I use to love his costume, and his nickname "The Chairman." Also saw him a bit in TNA in the early years.

I haven't watched the match but it makes me smile to hear LA Park again after all these years.


----------



## Taroostyles

No to everything from WWE Payback.

Joe/Seth, KO/Jericho, and Reigns/Strowman all around ***1/2 or so.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I went and rated everything from Payback just for the hell of it.

*NO to Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens for the US Championship – WWE Payback 2017*

This was solid, with an odd surprise finish with Jericho pulling off the upset. Owen worked well as a heel here, doing a lot of things to try and get heat with some of them working. The only big drawback is that Jericho really has slowed down now, it’s evident more than ever. 
*
****

*YES to Neville vs Austin Aries for the CW Championship – WWE Payback 2017*

A really tight and fast paced match between two of the best wrestlers in the company right now. Both of these guys worked really well, Aries had is working boots on, and Neville was an excellent heel and got some great heat. I really liked the sunset flip powerbomb into last chancery, and as much as I loathe DQ finishes in matches like this, it worked to get Neville a ton of heat. Really enjoyed this.

******
*
NO to The Hardy Boyz vs Cesaro and Sheamus for the WWE RAW Tag Team Championships – WWE Payback 2017*

Surprisingly fun match. Everybody worked really hard, they built it up really good, and despite Jeff being in the wrong corner at one point, this was solid. The heel turn I was unsure on, but I think that had to do with Revival being out for a few months, so they needed a heel team. Shame because they were a great face team.

****1/4
*

*NO but Recommended - Bayley vs Alexa Bliss for the Raw Women’s Championship – WWE Payback 2017*

Color me impressed, but this ended up being much better than I expected. Bayley worked better than usual I think, and Bliss gave her best singles performance yet with some excellent heel work. Loved the post spot at the end with Bliss using a DDT to capitalize on it to get the win. Really strong match by both. 

****3/4*
*
??? to Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton – WWE Payback 2017*

Technically the fridge is the winner.

**?*

*NO to Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins – WWE Payback 2017*

Rollins looks much more confident in this match, doing multiples dives and in general seemingly more agile. Also love Joe’s dive, it always looks so brutal for his size. Match was kinda slow, not like the good build up kind of slow either because it never really built up to a good climax, although the last few min was nice. Rollins psychology needs some work, there is a huge lack of logic in him continuing to use moves like the corner powerbomb when his knee is unable to handle it. But he still looked good in the match otherwise. 

Ending was smart, it keeps Joe strong, but gives Rollins the win he should have gotten. Curious where this goes next. Overall, it was mostly alright.

***3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns - WWE Payback 2017*

Rock solid match, better than their first match I think. Reigns is a really good seller, and did a fantastic job throughout the whole match selling the beating he got weeks prior. Braun was booked perfectly, destroying Reigns, and then just leaving him for dead at the end. They worked at a better pace, and Braun is put over as a massive threat now to face Brock. 

****3/4*


----------



## LARIATOOO

*WWE Payback 2017*

*Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens *
***1/2

*Neville vs. Austin Aries*
***1/2

*The Hardy Boyz vs Cesaro and Sheamus *
***1/4 and a tooth

*Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton*
*

*Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins*
***3/4

*Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns*
***1/4


No to everything. Solid PPV overall, enjoyed the majority of it.


----------



## Corey

^^^ JoeRulz is that you?


----------



## Ace

No to everything on Payback.


----------



## flag sabbath

A couple of belated *YES!* votes​ for *The Hardys vs The Bucks* ladder match, which was by far the best bout of a bloated Mania weekend *****1/4* and *Okada vs Shibata* which I had at *****1/2* on first viewing (and don't have the inclination to spend another 40 minutes finding out whether or not I've underrated it).

I'm with Yaffa on Ricochet vs Hiromu. They did so much in the first 5 mins that they left themselves with nowhere to take the match & it became a really tedious acrobatics display *3/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

*The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf - PROGRESS Chapter 47 - ****1/2 - YES!*

Was super excited when they announced this match up & it managed to deliver just like I had hoped it would. Ringkampf quickly established dominance over BSS - they worked over them for a pretty lengthy amount of time before BSS got back into things. When they did get back into things, we got an outstanding FIP segment w/ Thatcher - Thatcher might legitimately be the best salesman in wrestling today. His facial expressions & physical selling are on point. ADJ's eventual hot tag was great; the heels did what they had been doing the entire match for Ringkampf - they bumped their ass off for him/them. They were really great in their role. The finishing stretch was them going balls-to-the-walls, which was enjoyable, my favorite part about that was Thatcher catching Bate into a Fujiwara Armbar outside the ring. Fantastic match. Everybody played their roles super well - ADJ was the stoic technician working over BSS, WALTER chopped people around, Thatcher sold his ass off & the BSS trio played the close-to-defeat vulnerable heel group.

*Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss - WWE Payback - **** - YES!*

These two had a really good match last year, so I knew there was some chemistry there. They had an even better match here - it was executed so well w/ the emotion & the effective babyface-heel roles. Alexa's work on top was really good, really liked her trash talk during that too. Bayley's big comeback was super great - loved the energy & fire she brought. The sense of urgency picked up big time once Bayley's comeback was done - they started hitting each other w/ the big bombs; Bayley trying to go for the super Bayley-to-Belly, Alexa busting out the sunset flip powerbomb, Bayley doing her awesome Macho Man tribute elbow. The finish was really neat with Alexa getting a win with a normal DDT (in 2017!!) - it made perfect sense because Bayley's head hit the ringpost just before. Great match!

*Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns - WWE Payback - ***** - YES!*

Their Fastlane match disappointed me greatly, but holy shit that is all forgotten now after this instant classic. The look on Braun's face while Reigns was staring him down from the ringside was priceless. LOVED the beginning with Reigns going straight to punch Braun - now that is how you sell a personal feud, Owens & Jericho! That stunned Braun & Reigns got a great shine in. That shine ended quickly as Braun grabbed Reigns while he was going for that drive by apron dropkick. My goodness that was awesome. Braun was now on full control, he destroys Reigns & Reigns displayed that world class selling of his - oh man he is such a phenomenal seller & this might have been his finest selling performance yet. Reigns' big eventual comeback was fantastic - now that is how you do a high energy, hard hitting, badass comeback while still selling your injuries perfectly; hope Rollins took some notes. Braun got the control quickly again & dominated, Reigns got just enough hope spots in, only for him to fall down to the ultimate monster that is BRAUN. What a goddamn match. Gave me some Umaga vs. Cena vibes. Roman Reigns is the fucking man & Braun Strowman is the best monster WWE has had in a looooong time. WWE MOTY.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Finally watched Payback and nothing was great IMO

Jericho vs Owens - ***1/2

Neville vs Aries - ***

Hardys vs Cesaro & Sheamus - ***1/2

Bayley vs Bliss - ***1/2

Orton vs Wyatt - DUD

Joe vs Rollins - ***

Reigns vs Strowman - ***3/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> *Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns - WWE Payback - ***** - YES!*
> 
> Their Fastlane match disappointed me greatly, but holy shit that is all forgotten now after this instant classic. The look on Braun's face while Reigns was staring him down from the ringside was priceless. LOVED the beginning with Reigns going straight to punch Braun - now that is how you sell a personal feud, Owens & Jericho! That stunned Braun & Reigns got a great shine in. That shine ended quickly as Braun grabbed Reigns while he was going for that drive by apron dropkick. My goodness that was awesome. Braun was now on full control, he destroys Reigns & Reigns displayed that world class selling of his - oh man he is such a phenomenal seller & this might have been his finest selling performance yet. Reigns' big eventual comeback was fantastic - now that is how you do a high energy, hard hitting, badass comeback while still selling your injuries perfectly; hope Rollins took some notes. Braun got the control quickly again & dominated, Reigns got just enough hope spots in, only for him to fall down to the ultimate monster that is BRAUN. What a goddamn match. Gave me some Umaga vs. Cena vibes. Roman Reigns is the fucking man & Braun Strowman is the best monster WWE has had in a looooong time. WWE MOTY.


I'm all for people having their own opinions, but in no way was it anywhere close to a 5* match


----------



## NastyYaffa

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I'm all for people having their own opinions, but in no way was it anywhere close to a 5* match


That's what it in the end comes down to - opinions.  I mean, I have hated some New Japan matches this year that have got that 5-star hype (Omega/Ishii, Elgin/Naito). I am a sucker for a good monster wrestler & Reigns' selling was just so perfect. That's my kind of rasslin', right there.


----------



## Concrete

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I'm all for people having their own opinions, but in no way was it anywhere close to a 5* match


But like...wrestling is subjective. 

Some people thought Okada vs. Omega was ***** let alone ******. And that's okay.

Braun matches start at *** anyway so adding two stars just takes a little spit and elbow grease.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## darkclaudio

No to:
Neville vs Aries **1/2
Hardys vs Cesaro & Sheamus **3/4
Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns **1/2

Orton/Wyatt is my pick for worst match of the year.


----------



## Mordecay

Not to everything at Payback. It literally was a 3* PPV, most of the matches were ***, some with 1/4*+ more than the others, but everything was around between ***-***3/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> That's what it in the end comes down to - opinions.  I mean, I have hated some New Japan matches this year that have got that 5-star hype (Omega/Ishii, Elgin/Naito). I am a sucker for a good monster wrestler & Reigns' selling was just so perfect. That's my kind of rasslin', right there.


Suppose I can see it like that, just really hard for me to see it as a 5 star quality match


----------



## NastyYaffa

Watched Braun/Reigns for the 4th time. If there's a single match performance this year better than the one by Reigns, I'd be VERY surprised. That was an all-time great performance by the man - legitimately one of the best, if not THE best selling I have ever seen. Up there w/ the best of Kawada, Kobashi, Terry etc. 

I am not sure do I put it over Shibata/Okada as my MOTY, but it's super close.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Himoru Takahashi (c) v. Ricochet*, _Wrestling Toyokuni 2017_ - ******

What a performance by Ricochet, one of the best at his style of wrestling.

*YES* to *Tetsuya Naito(c) v. Juice Robinson*, _Wrestling Toyokuni 2017_ - ***** 1/4*

Props to Naito for his great work and making Juice look like he's on his level. Props on Juice for bringing it the best he could.

*YES* to *Adam Cole v. The Young Bucks*, _Being The Elite: EP 49. Hotel Handicap match_ - *******

MOTY :troll


----------



## Dr. Middy

NastyYaffa said:


> *Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns - WWE Payback - ***** - YES!*
> 
> Their Fastlane match disappointed me greatly, but holy shit that is all forgotten now after this instant classic. The look on Braun's face while Reigns was staring him down from the ringside was priceless. LOVED the beginning with Reigns going straight to punch Braun - now that is how you sell a personal feud, Owens & Jericho! That stunned Braun & Reigns got a great shine in. That shine ended quickly as Braun grabbed Reigns while he was going for that drive by apron dropkick. My goodness that was awesome. Braun was now on full control, he destroys Reigns & Reigns displayed that world class selling of his - oh man he is such a phenomenal seller & this might have been his finest selling performance yet. Reigns' big eventual comeback was fantastic - now that is how you do a high energy, hard hitting, badass comeback while still selling your injuries perfectly; hope Rollins took some notes. Braun got the control quickly again & dominated, Reigns got just enough hope spots in, only for him to fall down to the ultimate monster that is BRAUN. What a goddamn match. Gave me some Umaga vs. Cena vibes. Roman Reigns is the fucking man & Braun Strowman is the best monster WWE has had in a looooong time. WWE MOTY.


:wow 

Huh. You're glowing review of might make me actually have to watch it again with fresher eyes.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES* to *Adam Cole v. The Young Bucks*, _Being The Elite: EP 49. Hotel Handicap match_ - *******
> 
> MOTY :troll


I prefer Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks Hotel Handicap match at Being The Elite EP:48, with the special appereance of Marty Scurll. Most fun I've had watching wrestling this year. The highlight was "I was planning to show mine to your kids, Matt" :lmao:lmao


----------



## DELITE

Payback: 
Jericho vs. Owens ***3/4
Aries vs. Neville ***
Tag Team Championship **1/2
Alexa vs. Bayley ***1/2
Orton vs. Wyatt was there too
Joe vs. Rollins **3/4
BRAAAAUN vs. THE BIG DAWG! **** - One and only YES


----------



## Taroostyles

Jericho/Owens-***1/2
Aries/Neville-***
Tag Titles-***
Alexa/Bayley-***
Orton/Wyatt-not worth rating
Joe/Rollins-***1/4
Braun/Roman-***1/2

Alot of solid to good matches but nothing really great or memorable other than Orton/Wyatt which is memorable for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## TJQ

Concrete said:


> Going back to the days of ***3/4 match reviews in the MOTY thread. Not a yes but a WOULD RECOMMEND!
> 
> *Josh Barnett vs. Shinichi Suzukawa (NEW 4/5/17):***¾
> *_On one hand, sloppy as heck. On the other, fun as all get out. Knew nothing about Suzukawa coming into this so looked him up on the Google. Seems like he is known for tapping to Mirko Cro Cop real quick and losing to Fedor in a sumo match. What a martial artist! Barnett of course is an actual top ranked MMA fighter. The whole match essentially tosses that information out the window in favor of working a match based around it being two big grapplers. Doesn’t matter that they aren’t exactly comparable in skill in reality. The beauty of wrestling is that that is an acceptable way of laying things out and funny enough it works. Can’t talk about the next level narrative this delivers cause not sure that exists here. Barnett’s offense comes from linking together holds in order to be in position for submissions. Suzukawa is the toughest guy in the fight club. Knows a few holds to squeeze the life out of you but when it comes down to it he wants to throw mean strikes at his opponent and hope eyes start rolling back. Suzukawa’s rolling kick is amatuer hour fighting gimmicktry that brings a tear to your eye. The dude has a look that sells the badass ideology well enough where it him sitting in a north-south choke still feels effective and not just like some boring hold. Barnett does a good job of working from underneath waiting for his opportunity to spring into action. Spring he does and WOOOOOO! Barnett makes moves look hurty. *The match has plenty of flaws but I’ll be damned if I didn’t love it in spite of them. I’m not entirely sure that it isn’t even partly because of them.*_​


Reporting back after drunkenly finishing this match and god damn was it a hoot. I'd like to highlight your last point especially because that was 100% how I felt, something about that whole match just felt rough and rugged and I fucking loved it. The "sloppiness" kinda made the match because it was primarily an MMA style match, and the fact that it wasn't pretty or perfectly choreographed or anything worked in its favor, i felt. Worth noting that this is also the first match I've seen from either of these guys (known Josh has done some wrestling stuff for a while but have never actually seen him in action), and both left an impression on me. Only seen two matches from this promotion (both by your recommendation, funny enough :lol) but I've thoroughly enjoyed both, we gotta get some NEW fanboy shirts made.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins vs The Miz - WWE Raw 5/1/17*

Gotta say, didn't really expect this to be as good as it ended up being. But by the end, this was a hell of a TV main event, and arguably the best Raw match this year (tied with Charlotte/Bayley). Everybody played their roles really well here and there was a lot of nice sequences. Miz was a devlish, crafty heel, using Maryse as cover, sneaking around to crotch Balor on the bottom of the ring post, and going right after Rollins bad knee. Balor wrestled well, including a sick punt kick from the apron to Miz on the floor was looked brutal. 

The real star was Seth Rollins though, who looked like a man reborn with all of the huge moves and spots, from a picture perfect frog splash, to multiple suicide dives, to his superplex, falcon arrow combo. It felt like he was trying to avenge his rather tame matches with HHH and Joe, and he wrestled simiarly to his show stealing performance with Cena at Summerslam 2014. 

I liked the ending too, because it started/continued two feuds in Balor/Wyatt, and Joe/Rollins, while giving Wyatt and Joe some extra heat for ruining the match for the two babyfaces. Miz especially gets the most heat for winning due to interferenece, and hopefully he can win the title and go back to how he was on SD when he was an MVP of the show. 

Excellent match and angle. 

*****1/4*


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't like to rate matches with stars but I will say just go watch Seth vs. Finn vs. Miz from Raw tonight. Action packed and Seth showed glimpses of 2015 Seth who was on his A game before the injury.


----------



## Corey

Won't quite give it a YES myself, but do yourself a favor and try to go in unspoiled while watching the Rollins vs. Balor vs.Miz main event from RAW (assuming you didn't get to watch it live). Absolute blast of a match with Rollins putting on a fucking show. The twists and turns at the end were a ton of fun. *** 3/4 - ****


----------



## Mordecay

No but probably best RAW match of the year (alongside with the Charlotte-Bayley in which Bayley won the title) to Balor vs Miz vs Rollins. I had it in **** territory before the fuckery, still solid ***3/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Seth Rollins v. Finn Balor v. The Miz*, _Monday Night Raw (05/01/17)_ - ******


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> No but probably best RAW match of the year (alongside with the Charlotte-Bayley in which Bayley won the title) to Balor vs Miz vs Rollins. I had it in **** territory before the fuckery, still solid ***3/4


 Charlotte-Bayley was a MOTYC, this was not with the overbooking IMO.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Tempted to nominate Bray vs. Orton just because of the sheer comedic value. The moment I saw that tractor going in reverse, I knew it was gonna be a honeypot :bryanlol


----------



## Groovemachine

*Finn Balor vs The Miz vs Seth Rollins - WWE Raw May 1st 2017 - ***3/4*

Not quite a MOTYC but definitely recommended. The played the triple threat stipulation really well, with not much down time for anyone. Good nearfalls, nice surprises near the end, and as has already been said, three solid matches/angles coming out of one match? Great booking all round.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

_Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. The Miz from Monday Night Raw_ 5/1/17-_***3/4_


----------



## NastyYaffa

** for the RAW triple threat. Some fun stuff with The Miz playing a chickenshit heel, but for the most part it was your usual run-of-the-mill TV triple threat match.


----------



## Mordecay

One Winged Angel said:


> Charlotte-Bayley was a MOTYC, this was not with the overbooking IMO.


Eh, both Sasha and Dana interfere in the Charlotte-Bayley match, so they both were overbooked, that's why I have them in the same level. And honestly, I haven't seen a match in WWE that qualifies as MOTYc besides Dunne/Bate and the NXT tag titles Triple Threat


----------



## Concrete

TJQ said:


> Reporting back after drunkenly finishing this match and god damn was it a hoot. I'd like to highlight your last point especially because that was 100% how I felt, something about that whole match just felt rough and rugged and I fucking loved it. The "sloppiness" kinda made the match because it was primarily an MMA style match, and the fact that it wasn't pretty or perfectly choreographed or anything worked in its favor, i felt. Worth noting that this is also the first match I've seen from either of these guys (known Josh has done some wrestling stuff for a while but have never actually seen him in action), and both left an impression on me. Only seen two matches from this promotion (both by your recommendation, funny enough :lol) but I've thoroughly enjoyed both, we gotta get some NEW fanboy shirts made.


This reminds me why I have enjoyed posting on WrestlingForum's Other Wrestling section for half a decade. Cause in the middle of a whole bunch of NJPW/ROH/WWE chaos you find folk getting jazzed over an Inoki Genome Federation offshoot. 

I also had never seen Josh or the other lad wrestle. Hope more of these shows get on TV over there so we can watch. It is an interesting project to watch unfold. If you have time watch the Otsuka match on that NEW show. Real short squash but Otsuka has one of the greatest offensive arsenals of all time so it is fun.


----------



## TJQ

Concrete said:


> This reminds me why I have enjoyed posting on WrestlingForum's Other Wrestling section for half a decade. Cause in the middle of a whole bunch of NJPW/ROH/WWE chaos you find folk getting jazzed over an Inoki Genome Federation offshoot.
> 
> I also had never seen Josh or the other lad wrestle. Hope more of these shows get on TV over there so we can watch. It is an interesting project to watch unfold. If you have time watch the Otsuka match on that NEW show. Real short squash but Otsuka has one of the greatest offensive arsenals of all time so it is fun.


Well I'm not nearly as hungover as I thought I would be, so I'm about to make some food then I'm going to watch the whole show. I'LL REPORT BACK IN A FEW HOURS WITH THOUGHTS.

edit: @Concrete Imagine my surprise when after already watching the Fujiwara and Barnett matches, I'm left with 3 sub 6 minute matches and a 20 minute one. Figured the show was going to go a lot longer. That core of 5 or so minute matches were fun as hell, and super easy to watch. I was having a good time until that Tanaka/Minowaman one rolled around. The effort was there, but that match dragged on for what felt like fucking forever. Even included a meaningless tombstone from like a 2007 Davey Richards match. On the whole, though, that show was fuckin rad. Definitely going to have to keep an eye out for this promotion.


----------



## Alright_Mate

NastyYaffa said:


> Watched Braun/Reigns for the 4th time. If there's a single match performance this year better than the one by Reigns, I'd be VERY surprised. That was an all-time great performance by the man - legitimately one of the best, if not THE best selling I have ever seen. Up there w/ the best of Kawada, Kobashi, Terry etc.
> 
> I am not sure do I put it over Shibata/Okada as my MOTY, but it's super close.


:nowords


----------



## NastyYaffa

PWG Nice Boys:

*Best Friends vs. The LDRS - ****3/4 - YES!*

FANTASTIC shine by the babyfaces to start things off. Chuck & Trent were fired up. The heels get the advantage by cheating. I love it. The visual of Zack stepping on the head of Trent while Marty throws a chair at Chuck = 5 stars. Trent's FIP segment was pretty much perfect. Marty & especially Zack were outstanding working over him. Loved how every time Trent was almost there to make the tag to Chuck, they found a way to cut him off. Chuck's hot tag was tremendous. As was the whole finishing stretch - loved the Zack vs. Trent battle.

What a terrific match; Chuckie T was great as the fired up hot tag guy, think this was the first time Marty has ever come off as a true "villain" to me in a match, Trent was an outstanding FIP & Zack was so goddamn ruthless. Fantastic performance by him. Definitely the MVP of the match even though all involved were great. Best PWG tag in years.

*The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers - ****1/2 - YES!*

The first 8 mins or so are pretty meh, but then they go nuts & it's awesome. On par with the BOLA 6-man.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *SuperKliq (Adam Cole & The Young Bucks) v. OI4K (Sami Callihan & Jake/Dave Christ)*, _PWG: Only Kings Understand Each other._ - ***** 1/4*

Extremely fun, this is the kind of match to show to any fan just to enjoy and have a good time. Awesome entertainment by all guys involved. I don't think there's a better six man tandem than The Bucks & Cole, they put together these fun yet so awesome matches time after time.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*****3/4* & *YES* for *Omega/Ishii II*. So, so, SO much better than their first match. I wasn't a fan of that one, but this rocked my world. The start of the match was amazing with them going full speed right from the get go. The brawl outside the ring was fantastic. Omega's work on top was so good, which I was very happy about because his work on top was what really ruined the New Japan Cup match for me. The way he targeted Ishii's neck throughout the whole match was tremendous. Ishii once again proved why he is one of the best sellers in the biz - amazing selling from him. The whole finishing stretch was just insane with them busting out sick counters & big moves w/ a very nice sense of urgency. Fucking amazing match.

Also *YES* to *Okada/Fale*. They kept it simple; Fale dominated Okada with his monster work, while Okada made some fiery comebacks. Both parties played their roles extremely well & as a result, we got a rockin' main event match. Liked this better than Okada's matches vs. Kenny & Ibushi this year. *****1/4*


----------



## Mordecay

YES to Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii Wrestling Dontaku ****3/4

I was actually thinking this was worse than their first match after a few minutes, despite starting full speed, but then they started to change big move after big move, and well, what sealed the deal was Ishii's poisoned rana, that was awesome

NO, but recommended Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale ****

It was exactly what you expected, Fale looking like a monster that could put Okada away at any time, Okada struggling to use some of his moves on him, but fighting to stay alive and succeding at the end. Not as good as Shibata vs Fale, but pretty decent showing


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega – NJPW Donatku 2017
*
First off, I know everybody is aware of this already, but Ishii is incredible in so many ways. 

These two started off at a million miles an hour, with Ishii just going straight for the kill from the start. Ishii was bringing out a different side of Omega throughout the match, more of a vicious side really as he fell into the manipulation of trying to out-vicious Ishii himself. This resulted in some great work on top, especially to Ishii’s neck. Also, Ishii rising up out of those chops and slaps like a goddamn indestructible warrior was GREAT. Omega also hit an insane crossbody over the barricade on the concrete. Dude is gonna kill himself with moves like that, but man did it look spectacular. 

2nd half of this started to build more and more, including just awesome german suplex counters, counters into lariats, headbutts (the safer kind thank god), and just crazy big moves than got the crowd EVEN louder with each subsequent move and/or near fall (see, matches with a bunch of nearfalls can be done well). The ending was great, loved how Omega actually went with Ishii’s own brainbuster right before his finish. 

Tremendous.

*****3/4
*

I'm gonna have like 15-20 matches at *****3/4* or above at this rate :lol


----------



## TJQ

May starting off strong as all hell with a big *YES* to

Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii @ NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 



Also here's things I enjoyed from the month of April. I have a few shows I still need to watch so it's not a complete list, but it's where I'm at right now.



Spoiler:  



****1/2+
Authors of Pain (c) vs The Revival vs DIY @ NXT Takeover Orlando
The Hardyz (c) vs The Young Bucks @ ROH Supercard of Honor XI
Goldberg (c) vs Brock Lesnar @ Wrestlemania 33
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Katsuyori Shibata @ NJPW Sakura Genesis
Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs KUSHIDA @ RPW Epic Encounter
Kyle O'Reilly vs Keith Lee @ EVOLVE 82
Trevor Lee (c) vs Chip Day @ CWF 102

****+
AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon @ Wrestlemania 33
Aja Kong (c) vs Chihiro Hashimoto @ Sendai Girls at Korauken Hall
TJ Perkins vs Jack Gallagher @ WWE 205 Live 4/11
Drew McIntyre vs Oney Lorcan @ NXTV 4/12
Braun Strowman vs The Big Show @ RAW 4/17
Matt Riddle vs Timothy Thatcher @ EVOLVE 82

***1/2+
Lio Rush vs Keith Lee @ Joey Janella's Spring Break
Joey Janella vs Marty Janetty @ Joey Janella's Spring Break
Matt Riddle vs Dan Severn @ Joey Janella's Spring Break
Neville (c) vs Austin Aries @ Wrestlemania 33
Chris Jericho (c) vs Kevin Owens @ Wrestlemania 33
Shinya Aoki vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara @ NEW 4/5
Josh Barnett vs Shinichi Suzukawa @ NEW 4/5
Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Meiko Satomura @ Sendai Girls @ Korauken Hall
Hana Kimura vs Mika Shirahime @ Sendai Girls @ Korauken Hall
Josh Bodom vs Will Ospreay @ RPW Epic Encounter​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii*, _NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2017_ - ***** 3/4*

Excellent work, Ishii is the f*cking man. Ended at the perfect time because it was potentially headed to overkill territory.


----------



## Yeah1993

Failed attempt to keep up #45

YES to Shibata v. Suzuki from the NJ Cup

You know it actually annoyed me that after some really cool grumpyfuck grapplestuff, that Suzuki’s goons got cheapshots on Shibata. It was shortly after that that I realized that was probably the point. Suzuki doesn’t need his thugs to interfere; he just likes being a dick. Plus Shibata goes on to win to Cup overall, so a first round victory where he overcomes a violent psycho AND some bullshit some scumbag henchman makes the victory feel more earned before you even find out he’s won. Suzuki was actually pretty great in how he seemed to approach the match post-interference. He was basically dawdling until Shibata started firing back (which lead to some great facials where Suzuki looked like he’d just been woken up with a 0°C shower). After that he stopped fucking around and realized he just should really put the match away or his smugness will get the better of him. There’s a fucking AWESOME sleeper bit where Suzuki looks super concerned and then his face becomes more gradually relaxed when he feels Shibata slowly collapsing. That’s how you bloody sell with your facial expression. Shibata had my attention like always. He’s testing everything I know with the elbow wars. I really didn’t need it after his ‘comeback’ but he’s like the only guy in history that feels genuinely badass as fuck when he’s doing it. He somehow actually makes that kind of ‘stand off’ fighting interesting to me, and I’d love to place why. I think he just comes off like a massively disciplined warrior who travels the globe and considers himself a failure until he proves himself wrong. Like he purposely puts himself in dangerous situations as a test, because the only way he considers himself worthy of success is if he has every disadvantage and still wins. I want to say I’m making excuses but I mean I had no connection to the guy prior to this year, so I would have no reason to make excuses for him. Anyway fuck it, this was really good and see you next time on Overthinking The Graps. 


………………………..aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand just as I say all that I see Shibata v. Ishii and think they went overboard on the no-selling stuff to a point where they lost me. Goddammit Shibata.



Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to



Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
Pirata Morgan v. Mr. Electro (IWRG 1/8/17)
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
Mr. Electro/Golden Magic v. Pirata Morgan/Pirata Morgan Jr. (IWRG 1/22/17)
El Imposible v. Relampago (IWRG 1/22/17)
Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)

Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)
Pete Dunne v. Mark Andrews (WWE 2/22/17) 
ACH v. Tracy Williams (Evolve 2/14/17)
Keith Lee v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 2/24/17)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 2/24/17)

Neville v. Jack Gallagher (WWE 3/5/17)
LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan 3/12/17)
Sami Callihan v. Low Ki (AAW 3/17/17)

Drew McIntyre v. Oney Lorcan (WWE 4/12/17)


----------



## peep4life

Yes to both Okada Fale ****1/4
Ishii vs Omega ****3/4
Wrestling rules right now, great matches everywhere

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES* to *Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii*, _NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2017_ - ***** 3/4*
> 
> Excellent work, Ishii is the f*cking man. *Ended at the perfect time because it was potentially headed to overkill territory*.


Personally I thought it did get into overkill territory. Now, I liked the match. It was fun. But I can't rate it as has as others. They went balls the the wall for the first 5 minutes and then slowed way down. But I didn't even mind that because it told a story with Omega attacking Ishii's neck.

But that final sequence was a case of getting too much stuff in for me. Omega spammed his Knee a lot in that final sequence and watching it didn't feel like they were trying to win at the end. It felt more like they were trying to get more cool spots in before finishing. I'm a big fan of Omega, but if I had one complaint with him is that at times he does more than he needs to, to the detriment of the match.

Though I have no complaints for that Reverse Rana counter of the One Winged Angel from Ishii. That was awesome.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

From this point on, nothing but ***3/4+ matches and as you can see, it's been a pretty damn good year for wrestling matches so far.
1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-*******

3-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

4-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*

5-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-*****3/4*

6-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

7-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19/17-*****3/4*

8-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*

9-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from Wrestling Dontaku-*****1/2*

10-Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 81-*****1/2*

11-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*

12-Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/2*

13-The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/2*

14-Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-*****1/2*

15-Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/4*

16-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

17-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-*****1/4*

18-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-*****1/4*

19-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins for the PROGRESS Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

20-CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-*****1/4*

21-Matt Riddle vs. Trent Steven for the Atlas Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

22-Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79-*****1/4*

23-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017-*****1/4*

24-Sami Callihan and Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

25-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kushida for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from RPW Epic Encounter-*****1/4*

26-Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-*****1/4*

27-Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr. from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/4*

28-Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship from WrestleMania 33-*****1/4*

29-Team Ospreay (Will Ospreay, Ryan Smile, Drew Galloway, Marty Scurll & Lio Rush) vs. Team Ricochet (Ricochet, Sami Callihan, AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier & Jason Cade) from WrestleCon Supershow 2017-*****1/4*

30-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from RevPro Live in Orlando-******

31-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

32-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******

33-Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-******

34-Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******

35-Ethan Page vs. Darby Allin in an Anything Goes Match from EVOLVE 81-******

36-AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon from WrestleMania 33-******

37-Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards in a Last Man Standing Match from IMPACT Wrestling 4/6/17-******

38-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-******

39-Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/11/17-******

40-Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland from PW Revolver: Pancakes & Piledrivers-******

41-Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi from RPW Epic Encounter-******

42-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-******

43-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 80-******

44-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-******

45-Pete Dunne vs. ACH for the PROGRESS Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-******

46-Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****** 

47-Matt Riddle vs. Dan “The Beast” Severn from Joey Janela’s Spring Break-******

48-The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. Lio Rush, Shane Strickland, & Ryan Smile from RPW Epic Encounter-******

49-Neville vs. Jack Gallagher for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship from Fastlane-******

50-Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-******

51-Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-******

52-Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-******

53-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

54-Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams in a Six-Way Elimination Match for the WWN Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. Progress-******

55-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-******

56-Will Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-******

57-Will Ospreay and Volador Jr. vs. Dragon Lee and Jay White from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-******

58-Akira Tozawa vs. Austin Aries vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 3/14/17-******

59-The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-******

60- Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. The Miz from Monday Night Raw 5/1/17-****3/4* 

61-Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 81-****3/4*

62-Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/20/17-****3/4*

63-Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robiinson for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestling Toyonokuni-****3/4*

64-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-****3/4*

65-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mark Haskins for the EVOLVE Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-****3/4*

66-Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens for the United States Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*

67-Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestling Dontaku-****3/4*

68-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-****3/4*

69-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*

70-Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-****3/4*

71-OI4K vs. Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****3/4*

72-Neville vs. Austin Aries for the Cruiserweight Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*

73- SAnitY vs. Tye Dillinger, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot, and Kassius Ohno in a Eight Person Mixed Tag Team Match from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****3/4*

74-Hiromu Takahashi vs Ricochet for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestling Toyonokuni-****3/4[B/]

75-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-***3/4

76-Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-***3/4

77-Will Ospreay vs. Josh Bodom for the RPW British Cruiserweight Championship from RPW Epic Encounter-***3/4

78-Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from RevPro Live in Orlando-***3/4

79-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-***3/4

80-Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-***3/4

81-Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-***3/4

82-Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-***3/4

83-War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-***3/4

83-Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Thread Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-***3/4

84-Marty Scurll vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-***3/4

85-Jay Lethal vs. Cody in a Texas Bullrope Match from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-***3/4
*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku - ****1/2*

YES this rocked, as expected. I wouldn't necessarily put it higher than their first encounter, might need to rewatch that one, but nonetheless this was a fantastic match. GREAT callbacks to their first match, like Ishii avoiding the knee strike and firing off a quick release German suplex like last time, but Omega expecting it and flipping to land on his feet. Neat little touches like that to show that both these guys have done their homework. The finish was really strong too, and having Omega hit the One Winged Angel on Okada's running mate plays nicely into their Dominion rematch.

Also, can we just take a moment to take stock of the fact that 2017 has already been phenomenal for wrestling?! What a year.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Adam Cole v. Jay White*, _ROH: Unauthorized_ - ***** 1/4*

Great exhibition match, White came out early firing on Cole but eventually got slowed down into Cole's pace where Cole dominated the match. Cole hit a great superkick, german, shining wizard combo which was sold incredibly only for Jay to kick out and while Cole was in awe Jay countered into some wicked Danielson-esque forearms and then flipped over into a crossface ! The finish came after a hangman interference leading to a last shot. Jay White is great, not the most flashy wrestler by any means but I think he's extremely solid in his work and Cole is always great.


----------



## DELITE

YES to Ishii vs. Omega II ****1/4


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs KUSHIDA for the British Heavyweight Championship from RPW Epic Encounter 2017


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Jack Gallagher vs Tyler Bate for the WWE UK Championship – WWE NXT 4/26/17*

As good as the WWE product is, there’s always been the problem in the last few years of the general wrestling being the same in overall style, and rather little chance being given to many wrestlers to deviate from their formula. This was the beauty of this match, because in a WWE formulaic world, we got a wonderfully technical match between two great british wrestlers. 

It wasn’t an epic, it didn’t have 200 big near falls or a ton of huge moves. Instead, you had two guys paired as nearly equal, countering each other moves, and doing creative submissions in a style that was nowhere near usual WWE. And unsurprisingly it was fresh, fun, and just great. 

******



Spoiler: My 2017 Match Listing So Far



1. Kazuchika Okada vs Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017 - *****
2. Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 Day 6 - *****
3. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****3/4
4. AJ Styles vs John Cena – WWE Royal Rumble 2017 - ****3/4
5. Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega – NJPW Donatku 2017 - ****3/4
6. Tetsuya Natio vs Michael Elgin – NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2017 - ****3/4
7. Hiroshi Tanakashi vs Tetsuya Natio – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 2017 - ****1/2
8. Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee – NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2017 - ****1/2
9. Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega – NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 Day 2 - ****1/2
10. Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate – WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017 - ****1/2
11. Will Osperay vs Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2017 - ****1/2
12. Authors of Pain vs DIY vs The Revival – NXT Takeover Orlando - ****1/2
13. Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Natio – NJPW Toyonokuni 2017 - ****1/2
14. Hirooki Goto vs Katsujori Shibata – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****1/2
15. The Young Bucks vs The Broken Hardys – ROH Supercard of Honor XI - ****1/2
16. Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijack – EVOLVE 81 - ****1/4
17. Ricochet vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW Toyonokuni 2017 - ****1/4
18. Cody Rhodes vs Jay Lethal – ROH Supercard of Honor XI - ****1/4
19. Bayley vs Charlotte – WWE Raw 2/13/17 - ****1/4
20. Io Shirai vs Kairi Hojo – Stardom the Highest 2017 - ****1/4
21. Drew Galloway vs Will Osperay – WCPW Exit Wounds 2017 - ****1/4
22. Cedric Alexander vs Noam Dar vs Jack Gallagher vs TJ Perkins vs Mustafa Ali – WWE 205 Live 2/7/17 - ****1/4
23. Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****1/4
24. Dean Ambrose vs John Cena vs The Miz vs Baron Corbon vs Bray Wyatt vs AJ Styles – WWE Elimination Chamber 2017 - ****1/4
25. YOSHI-HASHI vs SANADA – NJPW New Japan Cup Day 2 - ****1/4
26. Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens – WWE Royal Rumble 2017 -- ****1/4
27. Mark Andrews vs Pete Dunne - WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017 - ****1/4
28. Katsuyori Shibata – Minoru Suzuki - NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 Day 2 - ****1/4
29. The Hardyz vs Cesaro/Sheamus vs Enzo/Cass vs Anderson/Gallows – WWE Wrestlemania 33 - ****1/4
30. Will Ospreay & Volador Jr vs Dragon Lee & Jay White – ROH Supercard of Honor XI - ****
31. Randy Orton vs AJ Styles – WWE Smackdown 03/7/17 - ****
32. Jack Gallagher vs Tyler Bate – WWE NXT 4/26/17 - ****
33. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017 - ****
34. Shinsuka Nakamura vs Bobby Roode – NXT Takeover San Antonio - ****
35. Neville vs Austin Aries – WWE Payback 2017 - ****
36. Cedric Alexander vs Neville – WWE 205 Live 1/24/17 - ****
37. Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Satoshi Kojima vs. War Machine - NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017 - ****
38. Marty Scurll vs Adam Cole – ROH Supercard of Honor XI - ****
39. Austin Aries vs Neville – Wrestlemania 33 - ****
40. Authors of Pain vs DIY – NXT Takeover San Antonio - ****
41. Matt Riddle vs Katsuyori Shibata – RPW High Stakes 2017 - ****
42. Neville vs Jack Gallagher – WWE Fastlane 2017 - ****
43. Keith Lee vs Kyle O’ Reilly – EVOLVE 82 - ****
44. The Hardyz vs The Young Bucks vs VPA Vice – ROH 15th Anniversary - ****
45. Keith Lee vs Ricochet – EVOLVE 80 - ****
46. Sanity vs Kassius Ohno, Ruby Riot, Tye Dillinger, and Rodrick Strong – NXT Takeover Orlando - ****
47. ACH vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 80 - ****
48. Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar – WWE Wrestlemania 33 - ****
49. Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns - WWE Payback 2017 - ***3/4
50. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs EVIL – NJPW Toyonokuni 2017 - ***3/4
51. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena vs AJ Styles – Smackdown 2/14/17 - ***3/4
52. Asuka vs Ember Moon – NXT Takeover Orlando - ***3/4
53. Mustafa Ali vs Neville – WWE 205 Live 3/21/17 - ***3/4
54. Bayley vs Alexa Bliss – WWE Payback 2017 - ***3/4
55. Luke Harper vs Randy Orton – WWE Elimination Chamber 2017 - ***3/4
56. AJ Styles vs Shane Mcmahon – WWE Wrestlemania 33 - ***3/4
57. Aleister Black vs Andrade Almas – NXT Takeover Orlando - ***3/4
58. Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens – WWE Wrestlemania 33 - ***3/4
59. Oney Lorcan vs Andrade “Cien” Almas – NXT 3/22/17- ***3/4
60. Neville Vs Tommy End - WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017 - ***1/2
61. Trent Seven vs Wolfgang – WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017 - ***1/2
62. Drew Galloway vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 80 - ***1/2
63. Neville vs Mustafa Ali – WWE Raw 4/3/17 - ***1/2
64. ACH vs Austin Theory – EVOLVE 82 - ***1/2
65. Becky Lynch vs Mickie James – WWE Elimination Chamber 2017 - ***1/2
66. Matt Riddle vs Timothy Thatcher – EVOLVE 82 - ***1/2
67. Bobby Roode vs Shinsuke Nakamura – NXT Takeover Orlando - ***1/4
68. Juice Robinson vs Yujiro Takahashi – NJPW New Japan Cup Day 2 - ***1/4
69. Akira Tozawa vs The Brian Kendrick – WWE 205 Live 3/28/17 - ***1/4
70. The Briscoes & Bully Ray vs The Guerrillas of Destiny & Hangman Page for the ROH 6 Man Tag Team Championship – ROH Supercard of Honor XI - ***1/4
71. Triple H vs Seth Rollins – WWE Wrestlemania 33 - ***1/4
72. The Hardy Boyz vs Cesaro and Sheamus – WWE Payback 2017 - ***1/4


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Although nothing beats Omega-Okada I just watched Takahashi vs Dragon Lee. Njpw just uploaded it on there youtube page. Top 3 moty for me. **** 1/2


----------



## antoniomare007

**NOMINATING*

Hideki Suzuki vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW Endless Survivor 5/5/17
*
I really like this current Suzuki run against the Strong Heavyweight division. He brings a different dynamic to the matches and he's confident enough to look like a legit invader/ace. In this one he just obliterates Yuji's arm to limit his offense and it works. Okabayashi does a really good at selling - only 1 spot was iffy and it can be attributed to "fighting spirit" - it was like watching a wild beast trying to defeat a more intelligent opponent. Yokohama is tame as usual but I wasn't expecting anything different, the fact that they showed life for the last minutes shows the good job Hideki and Yuji did. The left plenty of room for a rematch so I hope we get to see it down the line. Now it's time for the young guns to step up to the plate, or at least that's what I hope, and that should be fun to watch.



Yeah1993 said:


> Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to
> 
> 
> 
> Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
> Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
> Pirata Morgan v. Mr. Electro (IWRG 1/8/17)
> Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
> Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
> Mr. Electro/Golden Magic v. Pirata Morgan/Pirata Morgan Jr. (IWRG 1/22/17)
> El Imposible v. Relampago (IWRG 1/22/17)
> Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
> Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)
> 
> Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
> Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
> Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
> Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
> Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
> Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)
> Pete Dunne v. Mark Andrews (WWE 2/22/17)
> ACH v. Tracy Williams (Evolve 2/14/17)
> Keith Lee v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 2/24/17)
> Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 2/24/17)
> 
> Neville v. Jack Gallagher (WWE 3/5/17)
> LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)
> Katsuyori Shibata v. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan 3/12/17)
> Sami Callihan v. Low Ki (AAW 3/17/17)
> 
> Drew McIntyre v. Oney Lorcan (WWE 4/12/17)


The lack of Strong BJ in general is sad  And I think you'd really like Suzuki vs Sekimoto (both matches, specially the first one) and Suzuki vs Okabayashi.


----------



## NastyYaffa

A big YES vote to Okabayashi/Suzuki from me too. I have watched it 4 times already.  What a wonderful, charming match. Goes right into my top-10 for the year so far.

Also checked both Suzuki/Sekimoto matches earlier. Both ruled. Suzuki also had a match that was on the same level as both of those vs. Takuya Nomura on 4/10. He's quickly becoming one of my favorites. Really need him vs. Tim Thatcher even though that probably won't ever happen. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Adam Cole v. Matt Taven*, _ROH: Masters of the craft_ - ***** 1/4*

Would have NEVER predicted Matt Taven having one of the better ROH matches this year because he isn't that good to me but he & Cole absolutely brought it. The story had been built of Taven always believing he was better than Cole to the point where he despised Cole. The two started off with a really agressive lockup turned into brawling, Taven went after Cole's surgically repaired shoulder while Cole went after Taven's surgically repaired knee (nice touch there). The selling from both early on was fantastic, Cole's selling continued to be great throughout. My biggest complaint would be Taven has a lot of flying offense and that didn't sit well considering Cole was working the leg. Overall though, it was physical, gritty and a nice story. The best match in Taven's career as far as I'm concerned and probably Cole's 4th best singles match of the year. Great stuff.



Spoiler: Updated MOTYC list



1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Katsuyori Shibata, Sakura Geneisis - *****

2. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - *****

3. Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup, Day 7 - **** 3/4

4. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, Wrestling Dontaku - **** 3/4

5. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

6. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/2

7. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Michael Elgin, New Beginning in Osaka - **** 1/2

8. Adam Cole (c) v. YOSHI-HASHI, Honor Rising: Night 2 - **** 1/2

9. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Matt Riddle, High Stakes - **** 1/2

10. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Hirooki Goto, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

11. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** 1/2 

12. Adam Cole (c) v. Christopher Daniels, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4

13. AJ Styles (c) v. John Cena, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

14. Minoru Suzuki v. Katsuyori Shibata, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/4

15. Broken Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks v. Roppongi Vice, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4

16. The Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

17. Marty Scrull (c) v. Adam Cole, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

18. Adam Cole v. Matt Taven, Masters of the craft - **** 1/4

19. Adam Cole v. Jay White, Unauthorized - **** 1/4

20. Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale, New Japan Cup Finals - **** 1/4

21. Kevin Owens (c) v. Roman Reigns, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

22. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Juice Robinson, Wrestling Toyokuni - **** 1/4

23. SuperKliq v. OI4K, Only Kings Understand Each Other - **** 1/4

24. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Will Ospreay, New Beginning in Osaka - ****

25. Himoru Takahashi (c) v. Ricochet, Wrestling Toyokuni - ****

26. AJ Styles v. Shane McMahon, Wrestlemania 33 - ****

27. AOP (c) v. #DIY v. The Revival, Takeover: Orlando - ****

28. Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish, Manhattan Mayhem IV - ****

29. Kyle O'Reilly (c) v. Adam Cole, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

30. KUSHIDA (c) v. Himoru Takahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

31. Kazuchika Okada v. Tiger Mask W, 45th Anniversary - ****

32. Seth Rollins v. Finn Balor v. The Miz, Raw - ****

33. Will Ospreay v. Dragon Lee, Manhattan Mayhem IV - **** 

34. Bullet Club v. CHAOS, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

35. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega v. The Briscoes, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

36. Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne, UK Tournament - **** 

37. John Cena (c) v. Dean Ambrose v. AJ Styles v. The Miz v. Bray Wyatt v. Baron Corbin, Elimination Chamber - **** 

38. Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal, The Expierence - ****


----------



## Yeah1993

antoniomare007 said:


> The lack of Strong BJ in general is sad  And I think you'd really like Suzuki vs Sekimoto (both matches, specially the first one) and Suzuki vs Okabayashi.


I've only seen the Twin Towers tag early in the year. I did like it but nothing much really STUCK OUT about it. My watchlist is maaaaaaassive and I suck at getting around to any of it.


----------



## antoniomare007

Yeah1993 said:


> I've only seen the Twin Towers tag early in the year. I did like it but nothing much really STUCK OUT about it. My watchlist is maaaaaaassive and I suck at getting around to any of it.



I know that feeling. I gave up on catching on to everything years ago. But I'm telling you, I really think you'd appreciate Suzuki's matches against Sekimoto and Okabayashi. They are not your typical "clash against each other, do big moves and fighting spirit" till end kid of matches. They are really compelling and could catch your attention imo.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Yes! to Takehiro Yamamura vs. Jimmy Kagetora: Dead or Alive 2017

Yamamura is so young & is still new in the business, but man, he's quickly becoming a candidate for the MVP of 2017. This was a really good match against Kagetora & I'm so glad both guys were given a good amount of time, because Takehiro really shined against Kagetora.

No! but would recommend: MaxiMuM (Masato Yoshino, Big R Shimizu, Ben-K & Kotoka) vs. Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi H.A.GEE.MEE!!!,
Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito & Jimmy K-Ness J.K.S): Dead or Alive 2017.

Very fun tag match. The MaxiMuM team gelled together very well & every member managed to look good, from Big R & Ben-K's power moves, to Yoshino's speed, & even Kotoka looked good despite him taking the pin. I really enjoyed Jimmyz aggression in the post-match & this MaxiMuM/Jimmyz feud has me excited. 

No! but would recommend the Dream Gate Championship Dead or Alive Cage Match (YAMATO vs. BxB Hulk vs. Shingo Takagi vs. Naruki Doi vs. Cyber Kong) 

This match didn't have the great storytelling of last years DoA match, but this was still a blast. DoA has become one of my favorite match types in wrestling due to the amount of outside fuckery that can occur & this year did not disappoint. Creampies, streamer bazooka cannons & many other items were used and it was all so fun to watch. And while this year didn't have the YAMATO face turn angle it still had some nice storytelling, with Jimmyz accidentally costing Doi the match & Tribe Vanguard helping YAMATO overcome VerserK. This was a very entertaining spectacle, but I wouldn't put it alongside some of the best matches of the year so far.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara - AJPW Champion Carnival - ****3/4 - YES!*

Now I haven't seen too much of the post-Pillars All Japan, but from the stuff that I've seen, this is the best match the company has put on since Kobashi/Takayama from 05/26/00. No wasted motion or dull moment with this only going 13 minutes - the story was that Doering dominated The Ace by working over his back. I thought that Doering did a really fantastic job doing that. The Boston Crab drama was fantastic. Miyahara also delivered a superb selling performance - he really put over Doering's brutal work by selling his ass off w/ his physical selling as well as his tremendous vocal & facial selling. His comebacks were tremendous & when he got the W, you really got the feeling that he just barely survived.

*Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong - NXT 05/10 - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was an outstanding, physical violent battle w/ a great sense of competition. Both guys were fantastic in their control segments w/ their terrific looking offense. The transitions were great. I watched their ROH match from 2006 recently & this was on the same level as that one in my eyes.


----------



## antoniomare007

NastyYaffa said:


> *Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara - AJPW Champion Carnival - ****3/4 - YES!*
> 
> Now I haven't seen too much of the post-Pillars All Japan, but from the stuff that I've seen, this is the best match the company has put on since Kobashi/Takayama from 05/26/00. No wasted motion or dull moment with this only going 13 minutes - the story was that Doering dominated The Ace by working over his back. I thought that Doering did a really fantastic job doing that. The Boston Crab drama was fantastic. Miyahara also delivered a superb selling performance - he really put over Doering's brutal work by selling his ass off w/ his physical selling as well as his tremendous vocal & facial selling. His comebacks were tremendous & when he got the W, you really got the feeling that he just barely survived.


Didn't love it as much as you did - not even close to "best since 2000" level - but *YES to Doering vs Miyahara.* A fantastic 13 min. match that told a legit story and had different layers. They took advantage of every minute they had and delivered in spades. Crowd was very good, and it good really into it thanks to Joe's work on top and Kento's good selling. People should definitely check this out.


----------



## Corey

Haven't had internet access on my personal laptop in a long ass time and I'm on a 10 day vacation from work now so it's time to play the never ending game of catch up.

*BJW Heavyweight Championship: *Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. Hideki Suzuki _(BJW 3/30) _***** 1/4 (YES!!)

*I honestly liked this just as much as the first match and these BJW Title matches are so unlike anything else in wrestling right now. They're so investing without going over the top, much like Okada/Shibata. I loved how Suzuki always tried to be one step ahead and the nearfalls at the end were CLOSE. Great match.

Other matches I've watched that were nominated in here:

Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 4/26) - *** 1/2 (Good match with a much different style that you're used to seeing on WWE television. I just never thought it hit that next gear and the finish was a bit rushed. Still a solid defense though)

Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 5/10) - *** 3/4 (Awesome match. Very physical and a MUCH needed showing from Itami. Like... I can't even remember his last singles match. :lol Finish felt kinda weird though)


----------



## Corey

*GHC Heavyweight Championship: *Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Go Shiozaki _(NOAH Great Voyage in Yokohama 3/12) _***** 1/4 (YES!!)
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWSpIwZ6Gv4

HELL yes this was awesome and honestly kind of underrated & forgotten in the world of puro this year. Go Shiozaki fans should love this because he's at his absolute best here. Nakajima weathered the storm and was able to deliver huge blows to the head and neck whenever he could. Unfortunately, the loud strikes were louder than any crowd reaction they got, which is the only negative I cane come up with here. Quite frankly the best GHC Title match I've seen in quite some time.

*Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki *_(NOAH 3/25) _***** (YES!)
*https://rutube.ru/video/2bd83448ead0e3dc02fee3bba8cf5187/

The hits just keep comin! Shiozaki picked up right where he left off with Nakajima and completely diced up Eddie's chest. Edwards was the fucking story of this match though. Dude was just ON and determined to get the win. Top rope hurracanrana was unexpected as was the tiger driver. Crowd was really into this too. Very reminiscent of Strong/Itami and took me back to 5-10 years ago when all these guys were tearing it up around across the world. Eddie's had a damn good year. Really hope he can get that GHC Title shot against Nakajima once he gets healthy because that sounds like FIRE. :mark:

Also @NastyYaffa I forgot to mention a long time ago that I'm giving a YES to Aries/Neville from Wrestlemania. Mark in another vote for that one breh. (Y)Save​


----------



## Joshi Judas

Caught up pretty late on this, but I really loved this.

****1/4
*YES*

Roderick Strong vs Andrade Cien Almas, NXT Takeover San Antonio, January

Felt they managed to tell a compelling story, filled with great back and forth action, character work and pacing in just 11-12 minutes. Strong was great as the resilient, tough babyface while Almas was excellent as the cocky, disrespectful heel.

Tranquilo!!


----------



## Desecrated

Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega @ Dontaku - ****1/4

Great match with a fantastic ending. Enjoyable to watch and slightly better than their Cup match. 

Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale - ****

I enjoyed the start and the end tremendously but the middle devolved from where I thought they were going. The start was some great generic underdog babyface vs big bad heel. Generic not being an insult, but just the slang for the routine. I would go higher if it retained elements of the start.

Was looking through my list of good shit from this year. Haven't actually got anything between Sakura Genesis and Dontaku. Any suggestions?


----------



## Corey

*Jay White vs. Will Ospreay* _(ROH War of the Worlds NYC)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Holy mother of christ, these two went on 4th and STOLE THE FUCKING SHOW! :mark: A 12 minute balls to the wall sprint that I cannot say enough positive things about. The intensity was ramped wayyyy up. BARN BURNER

Also on the show:

ROH Tag Titles: Young Bucks (c) vs. Naito & BUSHI - *** 3/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Jay White v. Will Ospreay*, _ROH/NJPW: War of the Worlds 2017_ - ***** 1/4*

Fantastic non-stop action, I expected this to be good but not THIS good. Easily both guys best match in ROH thus far and the best Jay White match I've seen period. This is up there with Cole/Daniels and Hardyz/RPG/Bucks as the best ROH matches of the year.


----------



## Corey

*#1 Contender's Six Pack Challenge:* Luke Harper vs. Sami Zayn vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Mojo Rawley _(Smackdown 4/18)_ ***** (YES!)*

Kinda mad at myself that it took me so long to get to this. Really, REALLY enjoyable match. The action was so fluid and the fact that none of these guys really belonged in the WWE Title picture made it unpredictable and made the nearfalls even more effective. The finish is still shocking as hell to see. :lol Honestly this may be my favorite WWE TV match this year along with Charlotte/Bayley and the 205 Live 5-way that Gallagher won.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - **** - YES!*

This ruled. Both guys had their working boots on - loved Cole's work on top, definitely one of his best performances when it comes to working the heat on his opponent. Tana was great working from underneath, sold his ass off & all of his comebacks were tremendous. If this truly is it for Adam Cole in ROH, then he went out with a bang. He more than held his own against one of the greatest in ring talents of all-time & delivered one of the best matches of his career.



Desecrated said:


> Was looking through my list of good shit from this year. Haven't actually got anything between Sakura Genesis and Dontaku. Any suggestions?


Champion Carnival stuff:
Daichi Hashimoto vs. Naoya Nomura (Day 1)
KAI vs. Zeus (Day 1)
Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (Day 1)
Joe Doering vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (Day 1)
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Suwama (Day 1)
Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (Day 5)

Also Tana/EVIL + Juice/Naito from Toyonokuni. Both ruled. Hiromu/Ricochet is worth a watch too, I personally didn't like it but it has got some great ****+ reviews from other folks.


----------



## TJQ

YES to

The Briscoes & Bully Ray (c) vs RPG Vice & Hirooki Goto @ ROH War of the Worlds
The Young Bucks (c) vs Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI @ ROH War of the Worlds


----------



## Corey

Four different matches from the same ROH PPV got nominations in here. roud

Can we just talk about how consistently good that promotion has been for the last 8 months?


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Four different matches from the same ROH PPV got nominations in here. roud
> 
> Can we just talk about how consistently good that promotion has been for the last 8 months?


If i'm being honest these would bring the total number of ROH matches I've enjoyed this year up to like 5 or 6 lol, care to share some stuff I may have missed so I can maybe give them a look?


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> If i'm being honest these would bring the total number of ROH matches I've enjoyed this year up to like 5 or 6 lol, care to share some stuff I may have missed so I can maybe give them a look?


I assume you've seen the 3 PPVs (Anniversary Show, SCOH and now WOTW) so I'll list everything aside from that. And I know you're not a Scurll or Cole fan so I'll exclude those singles matches for ya. (Y)

Decade of Excellence Semifinal: Jay Lethal vs. Jay Briscoe (TV 1/28) *** 1/2
6-Man Tag Team Titles: The Kingdom (c) vs. Jax Dane & War Machine (Undisputed Legacy) *** 3/4
Jay Lethal vs. Bobby Fish vs. Dalton Castle (Undisputed Legacy) *** 1/2
Cody vs. Donovan Dijak (Undisputed Legacy) *** 1/2
Adam Cole, Hangman Page, & The Young Bucks vs. Jay White, Lio Rush, & The Motor City Machine Guns (Undisputed Legacy) *** 1/2
ROH Tag Team Titles 2 out of 3 Falls Match: The Young Bucks (c) vs. The Briscoes (Honor Reigns Supreme) *** 3/4
ROH World Tag Team Titles: The Young Bucks (c) vs. War Machine (The Experience) *** 3/4
Falls Count Anywhere: Adam Cole & Adam Page vs. Jay Lethal & Bobby Fish (The Experience) *** 3/4
ROH 6-Man Tag Team Titles: The Kingdom (c) vs. Jay Briscoe, Chris Sabin, & Cheeseburger (The Experience) *** 1/4
The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (Honor Rising Night 1) *** 3/4
War Machine vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (Honor Rising Night 2) *** 1/2
NEVER Openweight Title: Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Punisher Martinez (Honor Rising Night 2) *** 1/2
Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes vs. Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, & The Young Bucks (Honor Rising Night 2) ****
Jay Lethal, Bobby Fish, & The Briscoes vs. Adam Cole, Cody Rhodes, & The Young Bucks (TV 3/4) *** 3/4
ROH Tag Team Titles: The Young Bucks (c) vs. Jay White & Lio Rush (Manhattan Mayhem VI) *** 3/4
ROH Tag Team Titles: The Young Bucks (c) vs. The Hardys (Manhattan Mayhem VI) *** 1/2
Jay Lethal & The Briscoes vs. Cody Rhodes, Adam Page, & Kazarian (Manhattan Mayhem VI) *** 1/2
No DQ: War Machine vs. BJ Whitmer & Punishment Martinez (TV 3/11) *** 1/4
Jay Briscoe vs. Jay White (TV 3/18) *** 1/2
ROH Tag Team Titles: The Hardys (c) vs. The Briscoes (TV 3/25) *** 3/4
Top Prospect Tournament Semi Final: John Skyler vs. Curt Stallion (TV 4/11) *** 1/4


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> I assume you've seen the 3 PPVs (Anniversary Show, SCOH and now WOTW) so I'll list everything aside from that. *And I know you're not a Scurll or Cole fan so I'll exclude those singles matches for ya. (Y)*


You're doing God's work, brother.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> You're doing God's work, brother.


If you feel generous though, I'd highly recommenced

Adam Cole v. YOSHI-HASHI, ROH/NJPW: Honor Rising Night 2 - **** 1/2 (best ROH match this year, imo) 

:eva2


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If you feel generous though, I'd highly recommenced
> 
> Adam Cole v. YOSHI-HASHI, ROH/NJPW: Honor Rising Night 2 - **** 1/2 (best ROH match this year, imo)
> 
> :eva2


Here's what I'm gunna do, just because you asked nicely, I'll watch that match right now. Will report soon LOL


----------



## Corey

Yeah I gave Cole/Hashi **** so I'd recommend it as well.


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If you feel generous though, I'd highly recommenced
> 
> Adam Cole v. YOSHI-HASHI, ROH/NJPW: Honor Rising Night 2 - **** 1/2 (best ROH match this year, imo)
> 
> :eva2





Corey said:


> Yeah I gave Cole/Hashi **** so I'd recommend it as well.


Ok so I'll start by saying on the whole I enjoyed the match, probably ***1/2. Here's my issue and one of the things that prevents me from even wanting to attempt most Adam Cole matches. His shtick wore out on me like 4 years ago, so having to deal with fucking EVERYTHING he does for 15-20 minutes at a time is annoying to the point of distraction. It's how I felt earlier in the day when I tried watching Cole/Tanahashi and didn't even finish the match . I don't want to see him do shit like run the ropes 4 times into a headlock, and hearing him yell Adam Cole Baybay every 3rd move is the equivalent of nails on a chalkboard. His persona and all the things he does that seem to be what pull his fans in, are the things that make me want to get as far away from him as humanly possible. So while I did enjoy this match generally speaking, it didn't really do a whole lot to change how I feel about him so I'll most likely continue to avoid nearly everything he does lol.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Ok so I'll start by saying on the whole I enjoyed the match, probably ***1/2. Here's my issue and one of the things that prevents me from even wanting to attempt most Adam Cole matches. His shtick wore out on me like 4 years ago, so having to deal with fucking EVERYTHING he does for 15-20 minutes at a time is annoying to the point of distraction. It's how I felt earlier in the day when I tried watching Cole/Tanahashi and didn't even finish the match . I don't want to see him do shit like run the ropes 4 times into a headlock, and hearing him yell Adam Cole Baybay every 3rd move is the equivalent of nails on a chalkboard. His persona and all the things he does that seem to be what pull his fans in, are the things that make me want to get as far away from him as humanly possible. So while I did enjoy this match generally speaking, it didn't really do a whole lot to change how I feel about him so I'll most likely continue to avoid nearly everything he does lol.


The reasons you stated with Cole are basically the same reasons I'm beginning to sour on Scurll. He has the tools to be a really good pro wrestler (certainly the charisma) but god almighty I get so sick of seeing the apron kick and the ridiculous setup for the chickenwing and the same finger break spot and that superkick attempt where the opponents put their hands up and he kicks them in the knee, etc etc.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> Ok so I'll start by saying on the whole I enjoyed the match, probably ***1/2. Here's my issue and one of the things that prevents me from even wanting to attempt most Adam Cole matches. His shtick wore out on me like 4 years ago, so having to deal with fucking EVERYTHING he does for 15-20 minutes at a time is annoying to the point of distraction. It's how I felt earlier in the day when I tried watching Cole/Tanahashi and didn't even finish the match . I don't want to see him do shit like run the ropes 4 times into a headlock, and hearing him yell Adam Cole Baybay every 3rd move is the equivalent of nails on a chalkboard. His persona and all the things he does that seem to be what pull his fans in, are the things that make me want to get as far away from him as humanly possible. So while I did enjoy this match generally speaking, it didn't really do a whole lot to change how I feel about him so I'll most likely continue to avoid nearly everything he does lol.


Well I respect that then, at least you're not one to just blatantly hate with no real reason and you do acknowledge he's a good performer. I do see why that tunes you out as it simply isn't for everyone, as you said most seem to enjoy it but not everyone will. Thanks for being willing to check out the match fam (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> Ok so I'll start by saying on the whole I enjoyed the match, probably ***1/2. Here's my issue and one of the things that prevents me from even wanting to attempt most Adam Cole matches. His shtick wore out on me like 4 years ago, so having to deal with fucking EVERYTHING he does for 15-20 minutes at a time is annoying to the point of distraction. It's how I felt earlier in the day when I tried watching Cole/Tanahashi and didn't even finish the match . I don't want to see him do shit like run the ropes 4 times into a headlock, and hearing him yell Adam Cole Baybay every 3rd move is the equivalent of nails on a chalkboard. His persona and all the things he does that seem to be what pull his fans in, are the things that make me want to get as far away from him as humanly possible. So while I did enjoy this match generally speaking, it didn't really do a whole lot to change how I feel about him so I'll most likely continue to avoid nearly everything he does lol.





Corey said:


> The reasons you stated with Cole are basically the same reasons I'm beginning to sour on Scurll. He has the tools to be a really good pro wrestler (certainly the charisma) but god almighty I get so sick of seeing the apron kick and the ridiculous setup for the chickenwing and the same finger break spot and that superkick attempt where the opponents put their hands up and he kicks them in the knee, etc etc.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> The reasons you stated with Cole are basically the same reasons I'm beginning to sour on Scurll. He has the tools to be a really good pro wrestler (certainly the charisma) but god almighty I get so sick of seeing the apron kick and the ridiculous setup for the chickenwing and the same finger break spot and that superkick attempt where the opponents put their hands up and he kicks them in the knee, etc etc.


Also one of the reasons I don't like him, even apart from that just genuinely believing that Scurll is a fucking abysmal professional wrestler, but his general aesthetic and presentation is fantastic. His matches are just too masturbatory with DA VILLAIN bullshit and him repeating the same shitty spots over and over lol. I understand not everybody is me and doesn't weigh matches as significantly more important than character stuff as I do, but I genuinely cannot understand how people rate his matches as highly as they do, as well as how he's reached this level of popularity.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> The reasons you stated with Cole are basically the same reasons I'm beginning to sour on Scurll. He has the tools to be a really good pro wrestler (certainly the charisma) but god almighty I get so sick of seeing the apron kick and the ridiculous setup for the chickenwing and the same finger break spot and that superkick attempt where the opponents put their hands up and he kicks them in the knee, etc etc.


I've seen a lot of critique on Marty's matches actually and there's no in-between on them, you either love them or you hate them. My biggest complaint is that his matches are usually REALLY spotty with no story (similar to your problem). His match with Cole was the only match I can really think of that I enjoyed this year due to the heel/heel dynamic and that it was basically two bad guys trying to out bad each other (somewhat of an actual story).



NastyYaffa said:


>


Hey, at least judging by how we've talked about it Cole's been having a d*mn decent year in your book :lol

I know you thought his matches with YOSHI, Daniels, Fish, Kyle, & now Tana were all good :draper2


----------



## NastyYaffa

What makes it even worse with ol' Marty is that, at his core, he really is a damn good wrestler I think. His performance against Chris Hero in their PROGRESS match was legitimately amazing - he dropped the whole Villain shtick for one night & pulled out stuff I hadn't seen him ever do. 

I totally get why he chooses to do that whole Villain shtick in & outside the ring though. It's over as hell.


----------



## Bruce L

Just to throw some more support to the anti-Scurll position: I started this year all gung-ho that I was finally going to keep up with all the MOTYCs as they came out, and that drive died towards the end of January when people started pimping a 40-minute Scurll match. There's probably no wrestler on Earth whose long matches I'd rather watch less than his. It's weird, because I remember really liking a few LDRS matches I checked out back in like 2011-'12, but today, there's just something about the way he works his matches (which has very little, if anything, to do with DA VILLAIN schtick, I think) that I find extremely uninteresting.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Hey, at least judging by how we've talked about it Cole's been having a d*mn decent year in your book :lol
> 
> I know you thought his matches with YOSHI, Daniels, Fish, Kyle, & now Tana were all good :draper2


He's definitely having a pretty strong year, all those matches you listed have been awesome, indeed. WAY better than this 2016 & 2015 already.


----------



## TJQ

YES to 

Hideki Suzuki vs Yuji Okabayashi @ BJW Endless Survivor


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Corey said:


> *Jay White vs. Will Ospreay* _(ROH War of the Worlds NYC)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
> 
> Holy mother of christ, these two went on 4th and STOLE THE FUCKING SHOW! :mark: A 12 minute balls to the wall sprint that I cannot say enough positive things about. The intensity was ramped wayyyy up. BARN BURNER
> 
> Also on the show:
> 
> ROH Tag Titles: Young Bucks (c) vs. Naito & BUSHI - *** 3/4


It was only 12 minutes!?! Felt like an hour long epic masterpiece. 

I saw White live, want impressed. My friend told me beforehand he wasn't that great. Maybe low expectations, but that was North American MOTY. And, kudos to the remaining matches for still being excellent. 

YES

5 ***** . The match was paced perfectly. Both looked like beasts. I think Jay looked physically stronger, but Ospreay had the heart. I'll never not want to see their matches again.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Finally finished watching EVOLVE 83...
*

NO but Recommended to Jaka vs ACH EVOLVE 83
*
Some really great and fun athleticism here. Jaka reminds me a lot of a mixture of one of the Usos and Umaga but with better standard wrestling ability. He was also positioned as being the better striker in this match, which was cool. Also love that ring punt ACH does on the apron to Jaka on the floor. Some nice big moves to end and Jaka got a nice win. Pretty good match.

****1/2*

*NO but Recommended to Keith Lee vs David Starr – EVOLVE 83*

My favorite big man not named Braun Strowman is probably Lee. He has such a great aura about him and he has some great athleticism for his size. 

Love Starr getting some momentum, but then Lee just powerbombed him on the apron, because he has no time for any of your bullshit. It was also really cool to see Star taking any instance of Lee gloating and using it to his advantage. Still, Lee easily won in a fun little match.

****1/2*

*YES to Kyle O’ Reilly vs Fred Yehi – EVOLVE 83*

I’ve never watched Yehi before, so we’ll see how he is. Looking at how people really liked this match, I assume he’s pretty good. 

Lot of nice mat wrestling to start. I like a lot of the small things Yehi does, like going off the middle rope and the stomp on Kyle’s hand in the beginning. His work on the knee is excellent, with some really unique moves and submissions. Wasn’t a huge fan of O Reilly not selling the knee too well though as he did some kicks and ran around during his comeback. I did love his mounting and throwing some awesome palm strikes. 

They started getting pretty equal, and Yehi did a figure four, followed by a basically a throw into a deadlift German. Yehi did so many nice counters of kicks and other moves, and kept going to the knee, continually weakening it. He was smart to counter Kyle’s armbar with a pin too, and I’m really liking Yehi. Yehi’s sternum kicks while holding O’ Reilly’s arms was something that would seem silly, but I actually really like it.

KICKING BATTLE started, and then both guys did a double punch and double palm strike. Awesome. O’Reilly then tried the armbar, but then instead hit a brainbuster and then tapped out Yehi. This was a fantastically technical match with great limb psychology, and Yehi looked fantastic in this match. Great match!

*****1/2*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Lio Rush for the EVOLVE Championship – EVOLVE 83*

Pretty good mat wrestling to start with both guys looking good and staying relatively equal, until Sabre Jr started to go to work, going to work on Rush’s head and then twisting up his legs an attempting a bow and arrow it looked like. I like some of Sabre Jr’s really unique submission work, but some of his work just seems like he’s taking random body parts and twisting them in different directions, which is cool here and there, but it’s not as amazing as some people make him out to be. 

Lio Rush then started his comeback, and he wasn’t selling much, until after his suicide dive. Eh… Really liked the headsissors into the armbar that Rush countered into a pin. The longer this went on, the more Rush worked as an underdog babyface. They did the old Japanese no selling of penalty kicks, with Sabre Jr doing his best Shibata impression. They started trading strikes and this started getting GREAT. And then it just ended with that bridging pin. 

Overall, really like the 2nd half of the match, first half was alright, but I found the ending adrupt and flat. That bridging pin seems to be a finish for Sabre Jr., and if that’s the case, I’m not really a fan of having that kind of move as a “finish.” Still, very good match. If you’re a fan of Sabre Jr or like him more than me, you’ll love this.

******

*YES to Matt Riddle vs Drew Galloway for the WWN Title – EVOLVE 83*

Man, I hope Galloway keeps his aura when he’s in WWE and NXT. Dude just oozes that feel of what everybody wants in a badass. And honestly, I think Riddle would be a great heel working the happy-go-lucky delusional dude who thinks everybody likes him, like a better version of what WWE wanted to do with Bo Dallas.

This was wonderfully violent and more methodical in nature, a nice change from the other matches. Galloway looked brutal and was just beating the shit out of Riddle, while also doing some great heel work, tying him up and also using the mic as a weapon when asked to quit. At one point Galloway did four huge futureshock DDTs, which was cool, but when Riddle kept going it sort of killed the move a bit :lol . Also liked how Galloway being a dick to the ref caused him to side with Riddle and help him get un-tied. 

The ending also seemed out of nowhere on this match though, as having Galloway quit after only like 10 seconds in the bromission feels extremely anticlimactic. Meanwhile, they buried Galloway’s finish by using it so much in succession and Riddle showing no-ill effects of it. Seems like this must be something related to Galloway leaving I guess. Still, a very good violent match. 

******


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> YES to
> 
> Hideki Suzuki vs Yuji Okabayashi @ BJW Endless Survivor


Another *YES (**** 1/4)* from me. These BJW Title matches are rapidly becoming one of my new favorite things in wrestling. Such wonderful games of human chess. The amount of punishment that Okabayashi took to the left arm was nasty. One tough fucking bastard right there.

EDIT: Btw a link for anyone that needs it: https://rutube.ru/video/86c7a7720f493442d97c823420c4f3c5/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514


----------



## Corey

Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak _(EVOLVE 81)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I actually watched this match when it aired and thought it was a lot of fun but I didn't recall how completely fucking awesome it was. :lol Such a weird hybrid of hossfest and cruiserweight battle molded into one. Dijak doing a canadian destroyer on a man well in excess of 300 pounds was absolutely insane. The whole match was, really. Why is Keith Lee not getting title shots?

Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito & EVIL _(NJPW Road to Dontaku 4/23)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://rutube.ru/video/fc9765722cab87eb311b99ecfe02c597/

Wow you wanna talk about a sleeper right here. I don't think I've seen anyone on this entire forum post about this match. :lol I loved damn near every second of this. It started with a bang as Juice attacked Naito on his way in the ring and never let up. Fast paced, high energy tag were they had Korakuen _completely_ eating out of their hands by the finishing stretch. I badly wanna see Tana & Juice be a regular tag team now. That assisted sling blade/spinebuster combo was awesome! :mark:

*Champion Carnival Block A:* Kento Miyahara vs. Jake Lee _(AJPW 4/16)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
https://rutube.ru/video/cc90d1f06c85186dc767fc65f2576100/

I've seen Jake Lee wrestle a handful of times and always thought he looked green as shit and didn't belong. All of a sudden we get to this match and this motherfucker wants to do his best Yoshihiro Takayama impression delivering the stiffest knees I've ever seen in my life!? God damn this dude brought some FIRE against his tag team partner here. He was out to make a statement and this turned _really_ physical in a hurry. Outstanding contest with some seriously close nearfalls and disgusting knee strikes.

EDIT: Would also recommend SUWAMA vs. Shuji Ishikawa from the same show. Starts slow but the back half is manly as hell with bloody faces and crowds goin nuts. *** 3/4


----------



## antoniomare007

at the love the Strong Heavyweight division is getting in here. It's like it's 2010-2012 all over again :mj2

Any link for Yehi vs KOR? At this point I fucking despise O'Reilly, he had so much potential and ended up making the same mistakes as Davey fucking Richards at it's worst - I'm scared Riddle ends up taking that path too, though I still have faith in Bro - but Yehi makes anyone enjoyable. EVOLVE links are a bitch to find so if anyone has one it would be very much appreciated


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Jay White Vs. Will Ospreay from War of the Worlds. I'm a cranky old ROH fan who feels like it's a shadow of its 2002-2008 self. This match here? This would've been great in any year of ROH. I don't think I've ever enjoyed an Ospreay match more than this - his showmanship and staging worked great used to out-time the bigger man, and that super offense made sense in trying to keep the advantage. But while you prefer other Ospreay matches, it was definitely Jay White's breakout. He looked like a threat who had his whole game put together. Crisp offense, set up Ospreay well for cut-offs, sold well, and showed great wind.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I've watched this match about 4 to 5 times already, I couldn't quite decide was it great was it not so great. But I've got it and it was a great match worthy of being nominated, I guess this is against the better judgement of my buddy @Corey and I guess in agreement with the judgement of @NastyYaffa :lol

*YES* to *Adam Cole v. Hiroshi Tanahashi*, _ROH/NJPW: War of the Worlds_ - ******

I enjoyed this. While I don't think Tanahashi was in big match mode, he still showed up enough to put in a good performance. Cole had his working boots on, he worked his heat and it was done well and actually got heat. Tana had some nice comeback sequences for the crowd to get into but the match really hit that great gear when Tana hit a straight jacket german from the "Adam Cole BAYBAY" chant. From there they had some nice strike exchanges, Cole hit a last shot for a nearfall, even hit a High Fly flow of his own and the spot of the match came when Tana went for a High Fly Flow and Cole countered into a Superkick then a running Shining Wizard. The finish felt a bit rushed as they only got 13 minutes but overall I think this was a great match. Cole definitely wanted to show up in what was probably his final ROH match.


----------



## Desecrated

I went with the intent of watching my first ROH show yesterday and I accidentally downloaded one from XWT without audio. Safe to say I watched just one match because the rest without audio felt impossible.

Young Bucks vs Naito & Bushi - ***3/4

The stooging earlier was great fun. Very enjoyable match that would've probably been more fun with audio. People not fucking checking what they upload. Frustrating.

Gonna slowly dig into the AJPW Carnival day 1 over the next week. Shall keep my eye out if tonights ROH show is lit.


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Intercontinental Title:* Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Juice Robinson _(NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

I have to admit that while Juice is my boy and has been for quite some time, I had some reservations on this match as to how they were gonna present him being on the same level as Naito. Well, I stand completely corrected because this was outstanding. If Naito just keeps working someone's leg in every major title match I'll have no problem with it because the selling has been top notch and I'm a sucker for it. Their timing was a bit off on the early exchanges but man oh man did I love this more and more the longer it went. Juice's selling of the leg was excellent with the way he kept pulling his kneepad down, rubbing it, stomping it out, etc. The segment where he was in a submission and tried to stand but then immediately fell down and had to get the ropes with literally every ounce of energy in his body was sooooooo damn good. 

Naito's attack never strayed far from the leg but when these two went outside midway through is when it hit the next level. The spine buster Naito took on the apron was fucking DISGUSTING and seeing everyone's reaction to it made it even better. All of the counters late in the match were thrilling, especially that surprise powerbomb off the top from Juice. All the versions of Destino were really cool to see too and the fact that Juice actually kicked out of was quite surprising. Honestly I just loved everything about this match and wanna once again give major props to Naito. His resume in title matches where he's coming in as champion is insane. I've loved the shit out of nearly all of them. :lol

This honest to god is going in my top 5 for the year. Such amazing performances from both guys. :clap


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bully Ray vs. Randy Orton - Twitter 05/14 - ****3/4 - YES!*

Talking about things going into top-5's... This just made my top-5. Mostly a total squash w/ Orton dominating things - really the only reason I am not going 5* on this is because Bubba didn't get one last epic comeback in. I thought the whole "my tweet had nothing to do with you & even though you just destroyed me, you're still awesome" was nice heel character work by him, but still, one last major comeback and this would've hit the level of Misawa/Kawada, Danielson/McGuinness, Bret/Austin etc. Definitely a 5* performance from Orton though. Best one he has given in ages.


----------



## Joshi Judas

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bully Ray vs. Randy Orton - Twitter 05/14 - ****3/4 - YES!*
> 
> Talking about things going into top-5's... This just made my top-5. Mostly a total squash w/ Orton dominating things - really the only reason I am not going 5* on this is because Bubba didn't get one last epic comeback in. I thought the whole "my tweet had nothing to do with you & even though you just destroyed me, you're still awesome" was nice heel character work by him, but still, one last major comeback and this would've hit the level of Misawa/Kawada, Danielson/McGuinness, Bret/Austin etc. Definitely a 5* performance from Orton though. Best one he has given in ages.


Echoing your sentiments, although I'll go ****1/2. I'm deducting another quarter star from your rating for the unnecessary attempted interference by Low Ki toward the end.

Thankfully, Orton showed some FIGHTING SPIRIT and no-sold him.


----------



## TJQ

YES

Kairi and KONAMI are good at things.


----------



## Stetho

Give a watch to Taya vs Ayako Hamada


----------



## Bruce L

No vote from me for Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate, Dead or Alive [5/5]), but thanks to @Deadman's Hand for recommending it anyway. I wouldn't quite go **** (my threshold for a YES) for it, but it was still great, with Yamamura reminding me of a _really_ young Nakajima (like '05-'07 version) and Kagetora somebody I'm always weirdly thrilled to see have an outstanding match.


----------



## Corey

Damn good match between Reigns & Balor on RAW tonight. Shockingly physical and the crowd was super into it. Really nice tester for a potential title feud down the line. Balor was impressive on offense taking it to Reigns' injured shoulder and that midsection. They've only had 2 matches together but I'm definitely digging their chemistry. *** 3/4 for me but could definitely see some people nominating it in here.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Jay White vs Will Osperay – ROH War of the Worlds Toronto 2017*

Well, this went from 0-100 pretty quick, and it just kept staying at near 100. Loved White catching Osperay and nailing him hard into the barricade, and the trading uppercuts into the turnbuckle into a powerbomb by White. We got our classic back and forth striking spots, and both men had really great strikes during this. Literally a million moves happened after this, rolling germans, lariats, a Spanish fly, and the works. I legit nearly screamed at that powerbomb looking brainbuster move White did to Osperay on the apron, that looked BRUTAL. A reverse Alabama slam followed, then just some insane looking elbows to Osperay’s head, and a goddamn dominator. Guys… Jesus Christ. A ridiculously high in elevation shooting star to the outside and an Oscutter ended things. 

This is everything that “…Flips” post was talking about, from the million moves to the handshake in the beginning. But you know what, who gives a fuck about one man’s opinion? Point is, regardless of how their selling was, or if their psychology wasn’t there so people wouldn’t like it. The crowd LOVED it, I loved their unbelievable 13 minute sprint and every huge move they did (of which there was a hundred). Sometimes, shit like this just works. This was GREAT. 

*****1/2*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corey said:


> Damn good match between Reigns & Balor on RAW tonight. Shockingly physical and the crowd was super into it. Really nice tester for a potential title feud down the line. Balor was impressive on offense taking it to Reigns' injured shoulder and that midsection. They've only had 2 matches together but I'm definitely digging their chemistry. *** 3/4 for me but could definitely see some people nominating it in here.


Agreed. I thought it was very well done, and that makes another guy Reigns has really strong chemistry with. I gotta give it to Roman, despite all the shit he gets, dude has already out-shined what my expectations of him were in the ring. At this point, I'm usually looking forward to his bigger matches. 

So for that, *NO but Recommended to Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor - WWE Raw 5/15/17*

A fine and stiff TV match between two guys who had some really great chemistry with one another. The last half of this match was pretty great as they hit all their big moves while teasing their finishers, until Roman was the first to hit his to win it. A strong match that could have been even better on a PPV stage if given time. 

****3/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Reigns/Bálor* ruled, indeed. I would honestly call this match a carryjob from Reigns, and hot damn, best carryjob I've seen all year long. What a terrific performance by the Big Dog - Finn's offense looked super weak, I did like the idea of him going after Reigns' injured ribs, but as I said, the offense looked weak - what made it work though is that Roman f'n Reigns sold his ass off for him. He sold Finn's weak offense like death. And of course Reigns' offense looked killer, as usual. What a fantastic professional wrestler he is. Great match & amazing performance by Reigns. *****1/4* & *YES*.


----------



## adamclark52

Corey said:


> *Jay White vs. Will Ospreay* _(ROH War of the Worlds NYC)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
> 
> Holy mother of christ, these two went on 4th and STOLE THE FUCKING SHOW! :mark: A 12 minute balls to the wall sprint that I cannot say enough positive things about. The intensity was ramped wayyyy up. BARN BURNER
> 
> Also on the show:
> 
> ROH Tag Titles: Young Bucks (c) vs. Naito & BUSHI - *** 3/4





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES* to *Jay White v. Will Ospreay*, _ROH/NJPW: War of the Worlds 2017_ - ***** 1/4*
> 
> Fantastic non-stop action, I expected this to be good but not THIS good. Easily both guys best match in ROH thus far and the best Jay White match I've seen period. This is up there with Cole/Daniels and Hardyz/RPG/Bucks as the best ROH matches of the year.


I meant to agree to these the other day but was having computer problems. 

I can't believe a Jay White match made any list of mine, let alone a Match of the Year list. But it was a damn good match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Battle of the Super Juniors Night 1:
_Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll-******_
_Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee-*****1/2*_


----------



## Corey

*PROGRESS Championship No Disqualification Match:* Pete Dunne (c) vs. Jimmy Havoc _(PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize)_ ***** (YES!)*

Wild and violent brawl that went all over the place. You could definitely feel the hatred and Jimmy's recklessness really made this feel real at times. I definitely think Havoc took a lot more punishment in this, or at least it looked that way by the amount of cuts he had on him and blood he was covered in.  Dunne is absolutely one of the best heels in the business with the way he mocks the crowd and damn near hurts many of them. Only downside of this was that the finish kinda sucked, but it leads to an even bigger and bloodier match on the next show I believe so I'm cool with it.


----------



## Desecrated

Super Juniors Day 1

Ospreay vs Scurll ***1/2

Dragon Lee vs Takahashi ****1/2

Taguchi vs Kanemaru ***1/4

Did not get the opportunity to see the rest. I'll wait until I see any big reviewzz of 'em to gauge quality. Takahashi is definitely the BAE of wrestling right now. Ticks every box and is absolutely spectacular.


----------



## Corey

Sharing because I saw the company released this for free. I gave it a YES a couple months ago and thought it was a pretty sweet match. (Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas

BOSJ Night 1:

NO but recommended:

Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee: ****
Will Ospreay vs Marty Scurll: ***1/2


----------



## Yeah1993

I'm going to rush to see that Scurll/Riddle because it's the only Scurll match left on my watchlist and if I get it over with, I hopefully won't have to watch him for the rest of the year.


----------



## Corey

Trent? vs. Rey Fenix _(PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other)_ ***** (YES!)*

LUCHA SHIT! :mark: Another out of nowhere, middle of the card random exhibition match that stole the show (well... almost ). Went longer than White vs. Ospreay but had that same effect of doing crazy bumps and trying to kill each other. Wonderful.

*Lucha Rules:* Sami Callihan & OI4K vs. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks _(PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

:woo :mark: :done Fucking hell in a handbasket this was INSANE!!! Literally one of the most entertaining car crash 6-man tags I've ever seen in my life. I couldn't stop smiling or yelling "fuck!" or "god damn!" throughout the whole thing. :lol The only, and I mean _only_ thing I didn't like about it was that it should've ended after the double meltzer driver senton thingy. I get tired of seeing the old fuck you, keep superkicking me sequence to end matches. @MarkyWhipwreck what did you give this? Curious to see if I went higher.

Also on the show: Cobb & Riddle vs. Cage & Elgin (*** 3/4)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> *Lucha Rules:* Sami Callihan & OI4K vs. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks _(PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
> 
> :woo :mark: :done Fucking hell in a handbasket this was INSANE!!! Literally one of the most entertaining car crash 6-man tags I've ever seen in my life. I couldn't stop smiling or yelling "fuck!" or "god damn!" throughout the whole thing. :lol The only, and I mean _only_ thing I didn't like about it was that it should've ended after the double meltzer driver senton thingy. I get tired of seeing the old fuck you, keep superkicking me sequence to end matches. @MarkyWhipwreck what did you give this? Curious to see if I went higher.


I went **** 1/4. Cole was f*cking awesome & hilarious in this match. My favorite part had to be him setting up the cutter like Orton :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

BOSJ Day 1 RULED.

*Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku - **** - YES!*

Two veterans opening the tournament with a bang! What a terrific 8 minute sprint w/ a fantastic sense of urgency & drama.

*Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi - ****1/2 - YES!*

Not much else to say except that they did their thing. They just destroyed each other. I thought it was their best one yet.


----------



## fabi1982

YES - Sami Callihan & OI4K vs. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other)


----------



## DELITE

War of the Worlds:
Ospreay vs. White ****1/4

BOSJ Day 1:
Scurll vs. Ospreay ****
Lee vs. Takahashi ****1/2


----------



## Alright_Mate

Before I get behind...

*YES: Goto vs Shibata - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****1/4*
*YES: Tanahashi vs Naito - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****3/4*
*YES: Okada vs Omega - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - Hard to give a rating, will have to watch again*
*YES: Styles vs Cena - WWE Royal Rumble - ****3/4*
*YES: Okada vs Suzuki - NJPW The New Beginning In Sapporo - ****1/2*
*YES: Dragon Lee vs Takahashi - NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka - ****1/4*

*NO(Recommended): Dunne vs Andrews - WWE UK Tournament - ***3/4*
*NO(Recommended): Dunne vs Bate - WWE UK Tournament - ***3/4*
*NO(Recommended): Shibata vs Ishii - NJPW New Japan Cup - ***3/4*
*NO(Recommended: Balor vs Rollins vs Miz - Raw 1/5/17 - ***3/4*
*NO(Recommended: Reigns vs Balor - Raw 15/5/17 - ***3/4 *

*NO: Scrull vs Sabre JR - Rev Pro High Stakes - Match had its moments but too much of an overbooked mess*
*NO: Elgin vs Naito - NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka - A typical Elgin match full of inconsistent no selling*
*NO: Omega vs Ishii - NJPW New Japan Cup - This match had so many flat moments*

Too many matches this year which just fall short of the yes mark imo. Still got a few to watch though.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Taka Michinoku vs Jushin Thunder Liger BOSJ Day 1- **** 1/2 stars


----------



## antoniomare007

Corey said:


> Sharing because I saw the company released this for free. I gave it a YES a couple months ago and thought it was a pretty sweet match. (Y)


Man I'm old. 7-10 years ago I'd have loved this match (can't believe 2008 is THAT fucking long ago) but nowadays I find some many typical indy spots annoying. The unnecessary pandering to the crowd by the heel, the bad use of puro spots like fighting spirit, strike exchanges and 1 count kick out and the no selling just bring a match that had a lot of good stuff down for me. 

I really want Riddle out of the indy scene soon.


----------



## Corey

antoniomare007 said:


> Man I'm old. 7-10 years ago I'd have loved this match (can't believe 2008 is THAT fucking long ago) but nowadays I find some many typical indy spots annoying. The unnecessary pandering to the crowd by the heel, the bad use of puro spots like fighting spirit, strike exchanges and 1 count kick out and the no selling just bring a match that had a lot of good stuff down for me.
> 
> I really want Riddle out of the indy scene soon.


I definitely feel you. I've watched a LOT of Riddle this year and while he's been very consistent, something you'll see from him every few matches is a no sell after a nasty head drop or german suplex (sometimes even a destroyer and god I HATE no selling that move) and it annoys the fuck outta me. Actually his selling in general is quite iffy at times (see his match vs. WALTER in 16 Carat Gold this year, major annoyance on his part) despite him being so good at several other things.

Tbf even though it was just a few months ago, I watched this match before I started souring on Scurll but also thought he toned down some of his normal shit here and Riddle didn't let him get too much of it in.

Agreed on your last sentence too btw.


----------



## jiraffejustin

I think this is the first 2017 match I watched, and I wish every 2017 match was like this:

*Drew McIntyre vs Oney Lorcan (wtf is this name?) - NXT 4/12/17*

Drew McIntyre belongs on tv. He is great in ten minute bursts. This match isn't quite a squash, because Oney Lorcan (wtf is this name?) gets in some offense; some pretty good offense aside from that neckbreaker thing he does. He slaps the piss out of Drew in a memorable exchange. But McIntyre won't be outdone. His suplexes and slams all look really good, especially the way he dropped that dude on the apron. This match does a great job establishing the hierarchy between the two guys and where they are on the card. Oney Lorcan (wtf is this name?) is a clear midcard guy who will bring it against the upper card guys when he faces them, and Drew is clearly a main event player in NXT. And hopefully that means we see semi-squash matches and violent beat downs from here on out. 

(Note: I haven't kept up with NXT, has Drew done anything of note after this match?)

My MOTY list:

1. Drew McIntyre vs Oney Lorcan - NXT 4/12/17


----------



## Corey

jiraffejustin said:


> (Note: I haven't kept up with NXT, has Drew done anything of note after this match?)


Just been a few more shorter squash-ish matches. None as good as the Lorcan one but this past week he faced Sean Maluta and a couple weeks ago he got Almas. Both are watchable cause they only go like 3 minutes each. 

You should watch Almas vs. Orcan from the 3/22 NXT. It's fuckin good.


----------



## Joshi Judas

And Almas vs Roderick Strong from Takeover San Antonio in January as well. Great match.

EL IDOLOO is quickly making me a mark for him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Also worth mentioning is Almas' match vs. Ohno that aired last night. That was real damn good (***1/2).

LOS!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Since Riddle has been a topic for the last several pages, I have a question. Why do you think WWE didn't sign him initially? I remember one interview by Riddle, where he said they didn't see enough in him or something like that. I'm thinking about money issues but still, to think they signed golden gloves winner, ex football player but much less developed Corbin but not him. Just weird.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Almas is the MVP of NXT as far as I'm concerned, consistently great character & ring work.












ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Since Riddle has been a topic for the last several pages, I have a question. Why do you think WWE didn't sign him initially? I remember one interview by Riddle, where he said they didn't see enough in him or something like that. I'm thinking about money issues but still, to think they signed golden gloves winner, ex football player but much less developed Corbin but not him. Just weird.


Becuase he won't stay off the weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeduhhhh


----------



## Desecrated

BoSJ Day 2

Taka Michinoku vs Taichi - Much love. Not every day you'd see wrestlers dare to try something like this. I'll give it a Yes but no starzz.
Liger vs Takahashi - **** 
Ospreay vs Ricochet - ***3/4 (Almost)
Scurll vs Dragon Lee - ***1/4

First day was great, second day just as fun. Seriously considering to sub to watch follow the event live.


----------



## DELITE

BOSJ Day 2
Liger vs Takahashi ***3/4
Ospreay vs Ricochet *******

...dive


----------



## Natecore

I feel like I'm being worked by Jinder trolls with so much excessive Almas praise. Sombra is so fucking shitty as Almas. I must be watching a different guy. He still has a long way to go adjusting to the WWE style before I'd even call him good. 

Ricochet vs Ospreay *****
Ospreay is giving Okada a huge run for Wrestler of the Year. I'd kill to see a match between the two before 2017 is finished! We better enjoy Ospreay while we can, no telling how long the man's body will hold out.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to Justin Thunder Liger vs Taka Michinoku - NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1)*
Fun little opener, with Liger still looking good for his advanced age. However, it was kind of a shame to see him lose so soon, although he played the baby face in peril really well during the crossface.

****1/4
*
*NO but Recommended - ACH vs BUSHI - NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1)*

This felt like ACH’s night to impress the Japanese crowd, and he did a pretty good job, as they were on his side from the start. There was some really nice neck work early by BUSHI, but he seemed to forget about it soon after. ACH did a nice diving crossbody move from the turnbuckle, turning onto BUSHI which was cool. Loved the bridging pin BUSHI did by doing a bridge himself to help keep ACH’s feet down. ACH ended up winning a really fun match.

****3/4
*

*YES to KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado - NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1)*

Appreciate the heel beatdown right from the start. From the brawling outside, the chairin the corner, and what looks like a pen being driven into his head, Desperado is doing everything heelish he can think of, and people are responding to KUSHIDA as a babyface well. He also put a great brock lock type submission in which looked brutal. Also loved the top rope armbar counter, that looked really great. Then, fuckery commenced with a ref bump and in the end Desperado got the upset win. Both guys looked great in this match.

******
*
NO but Recommended - Will Osperay vs Marty Scurll – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1)*

I really dig Scurll’s entrance theme for some reason, it’s cool and fits him well. Really enjoyed their opening sequence, I haven’t watched their other matches yet, but I can tell they know each other really well. This is really good, but it does fell a little too evident with the choreography, as well as somewhat overacted, and both of those fall on Osperay more than Scurll. Osperay no-selling those chops just didn’t work for me, he seemed way too fake doing it. Also, fuck that figure break spot, that gets a giant negative from me.

Rest of the match was really strong though, loved the finish out of nowhere. Still, too many negatives to really rate this any higher, even with it being technically fantastic.
*
***3/4*

*YES to Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1)*

Already just starting with a slapfest, that’s awesome. The rana to the outside with Takahashi was insane, and these dudes know each other so well where the gel incredibly well at this point. Loved Dragon Lee hitting Takahashi’s signature move, shows that they know that they’ll have to go to greater lengths this time because they know each other so well. 

Loved the turnbuckle spot tease, and then we got SUPLEX CITY, with trading germans as both guys struggled to hike themselves back up each time. Another slap exchange led to a double stomp, but with Takahashi going head first. Silly looking move, but devastating looking too. Also really liked all of the clever roll up attempt, they showed a lot of urgency with those. I couldn’t tell if the time bomb attempt was botched, it looked like it, but they had a nice recovery with that wheelbarrow suplex. Lee again stole another one of Takahashi’s signatures with the fireman’s carry into the turnbuckle and then ended it with his finish. 

Really good match, lower overall than some of their previous affairs, but it was still great. Happy to see them NOT try to completely kill each other for once :lol

*****1/2*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BOSJ Night 2:
_Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Hiromu Takahashi-******_
_Will Ospreay vs. Ricochet-*****3/4*_


Dive dive dive dive dive dive dive dive dive dive dive dive dive dive dive dive dive flips kicks dive dive dive spin dive spin kick flip.


----------



## Corey

*BOTSJ Block A:* Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee _(NJPW 5/17)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I was thinking about this and in terms of pairings in the entire wrestling world right now, I'd only saw Owens & Zayn have the better long term chemistry. You can make an argument for Shibata & Ishii if you want, but nah. These two just fucking always knock it out of the park. Dragon Lee was _determined_ to never quit and to win this fucking match. Honestly the fact that he hit his finisher is amazing because that thing always looks ugly or ends up injuring someone. :lol I usually hate those trading german suplex sequences but they both looked totally loopy and were just throwing each other with complete disregard so it worked really well. Also love that they tried (and succeeded at times) stealing each other's moves. I definitely think we're gonna see this match again either at Dominion or the G1 USA shows and of course keep an eye out for Dragon Lee maybe winning this whole thing.

Honorable mention: Scurll vs. Ospreay - *** 3/4 (Legit surprised how much I enjoyed it. Had to have been the change of scenery)


----------



## Corey

Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee _(NEW Over the Top)_ ***** (YES!)*

I downloaded this show off of XWT because I wanted to see how their meeting earlier in the year was before they killed at EVOLVE, and by god it was just as good! It's a totally different match, which I appreciated. It wasn't just a series of spots and wild bumps. It was more traditional and progressed naturally into them with a workover segment by Dijak (who's the heel here). There's a little bit of shenanigans and interference at the end but I think it honestly helped the match and the crowd was into it. More really awesome stuff from these two. Can't wait for their next match this weekend. :mark:

Also on the show: Ricochet vs. Travis "Flip" Gordon - *** 3/4 (Great storytelling with Ricochet being dominant and one step ahead for quite a while as the vet. Nice transitions and counters with a surprise finish)


----------



## Taroostyles

Andrew Everett vs Low Ki vs Trevor Lee Ultimate X Impact 5/19-Yes

Best ultimate x match in years and all 3 guys looked like studs. Great action all the way through and some unique offense that really sets the match apart for me.

****1/4 and Impact MOTY right now.

Also LAX vs Garza/Laredo Kid is highly recommended, ***3/4.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ricochet & Will Ospreay are the first two guys not named Okada, Ishii, Shibata or Kenny Omega that have a match in my top 5 this year :lol

***** 3/4* & a *YES* for their BOTSJ Day 2 match.


----------



## Corey

^^ This Ricochet/Ospreay match has me quite curious. Why are people rating it so extremely high but not typing out anything at all about the match? 

Honorable mention to Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews from today's WWE Network UK Championship Special. If you can get past the first 7-10 minutes being _really_ slow then you'll definitely enjoy it from there because the back half is outstanding. Lengthy match *** 3/4

Dunne/Seven is also enjoyable but Trent's lack of trying to sell his arm was bothersome

Thought Ultimate X was kinda boring, but I might be the only one who's felt that way about it thus far. Just really nothing that stood out to me about aside from the cool finish and Helms getting in there taking bumps.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> *^^ This Ricochet/Ospreay match has me quite curious. Why are people rating it so extremely high but not typing out anything at all about the match?*
> 
> Honorable mention to Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews from today's WWE Network UK Championship Special. If you can get past the first 7-10 minutes being _really_ slow then you'll definitely enjoy it from there because the back half is outstanding. Lengthy match *** 3/4
> 
> Dunne/Seven is also enjoyable but Trent's lack of trying to sell his arm was bothersome
> 
> Thought Ultimate X was kinda boring, but I might be the only one who's felt that way about it thus far. Just really nothing that stood out to me about aside from the cool finish and Helms getting in there taking bumps.


I ain't even gonna lie to you bro, it's my only day off and I'm trying to do as little as possible :lol I had to drag myself to the gym today. And writing that match out would be a handful lol.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommened - Trent Seven vs Pete Dunne - WWE UK Championship Special 5/19/17*

Really appreciated Seven trying to hide his arm in the star of this, since it was already weak. Also appreciated all of the arm work Dunne was doing, he’s really good at making his limb work look pretty painful. Seven isn’t doing a lot of moves with his injured arm, and I like the story of him not being able to do his normal strikes.

Match got pretty good with the dragon suplex on the apron, that looked brutal. They did a lot of great near falls, although the spot with the kimura that Seven powered out of really bothered me. I get the whole fighting spirit stuff in New Japan, but Seven basically just completely stopped selling the arm for a few minutes. Regardless, pretty fun match.
*
***3/4*
*
YES to Tyler Bate vs Mark Andrews for the WWE UK Championship - WWE UK Championship Special 5/19/17*

They started out by doing more technical work, similar to the Gallagher/Bate match. Love watching this, and it’s still so strange to see this type of wrestling under a WWE umbrella. They then transitioned to a more agile and acrobatic pace, ala Ricochet/Osperay. Loved the slow burn submissions, Bate did one with Andrews’ legs before, while Andrews did a nice octopus hold. Bate then did a reverse boston crab into a pendulum like submission, followed by a seamless pin with his own legs. This is really great how they’re building it.

The vibe changed once Andrews did his first senton to the outside, which introduced some of the first flying moves into the match. They did a magnificent botch which turned out great, as Andrews counted a tyler driver into some sort of hurricanrana piledriver type move. Appreciate them doing the safest looking apron spot in a sliced bread #2 . Andrews fired up after some near falls and Bate just nailing him with strikes. The airplane spin into the reverse rana was a fantastic spot, as was the rana counter from the top rope. This has been great. 

The last stretch of the match was tremendous as well, Bate going off the ropes using his shoulders is insane, and Andrews has such a pretty shooting star. Finally, Bate won with his tyler driver. I appreciate them using their finishers right at the very end, and that the one tyler driver ended it. This was tremendous, with so many different styles involved, and was just an incredibly fun face vs face match. 

*****1/2*


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES to Reigns/Strowman at Payback*

I'M GONNA KICK YOUR ASS SO HARD YOUR GREAT GREAT GRANDCHILLIES WILL GET HEMORRHOIDS

I'MMA BREAK THE RING POST GRAPHICS WITH YOUR FACE

YOU AIN'T GONNA BE ABLE TO KICK OUT AT 2 BECAUSE YOU WON'T HAVE ANY SHOULDERS LEFT

I'M GONNA PUNCH YO FACE SO HARD YOUR BRAIN WILL HAVE MY TATTOOS ON IT


----------



## Mordecay

*


Corey said:



^^ This Ricochet/Ospreay match has me quite curious. Why are people rating it so extremely high but not typing out anything at all about the match? 

Click to expand...

*The thing with the Ricochet-Ospreay matches is you know what is what you gonna get. If you like that kind of matches then you are in for a threat, maybe is even MOTYc for you. I personally think all the 5* comments I've heard for the match are a little exaggerated, but I thought the same about last year's match as well. I give him a solid ****1/2, maybe in another year I would have given it a higher score, but there are so many good matches this year it's hard to rate one above the other.

I still haven't watched the UK special, but an honorable mention to the Chosen Bros vs The Unbreakable Fucking Machines and Trent vs Rey Fenix at PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other. Both ****


----------



## Corey

*BOTSJ Block A:* Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay _(NJPW 5/18)_ ***** (YES!)*

I'm literally only nominating this because of the dragonrana. Like, everything was going smooth, there was some pretty cool stuff and then some other stuff I was kinda meh on, they were stealing each other's moves, etc etc... and then BAM! He hit that shit and I lost it. Did not see that fucking coming. That and the apron suplex combo from Ricochet put this one over the top.

*** 1/2 for both Scurll/Lee and Liger/Takahashi on the same show. The latter was a great 8 minute sprint.


----------



## Groovemachine

Recent recommendations:

Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay - NJPW BOTSJ Night 1 - ***3/4

Pete Dunne vs Trent Seven - WWE UK Championship May 19th - ***3/4

And YES to:

*Tyler Bate vs Mark Andrews - WWE Uk Championship May 19th - ****1/4*

One of those great contests where both men walk away looking absolutely fantastic. Both guys got their shit in and traded their moments to shine, and this could have gone either way. I really enjoyed the overall pace, with the methodical start and feeling out process, leading to the Indy Standoff before we kicked it into a higher gear.


----------



## TJQ

YES

Will Ospreay vs Ricochet - NJPW BOSJ 24 N2 ****3/4

kada


----------



## KingKicks

*WWE UK Championship Special*

Trent Seven vs. Pete Dunne *****1/4* - *YES*

- Personally loved this. Love that Trent even sold his arm when he patted a fan's hand on the way to the ring.

Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews ****** - *NO*


----------



## DELITE

WWE UK Special
Dunne vs. Seven ****
Mandrews vs. Bate ****1/2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Tyler Bate (c) v. Pete Dunne*, _NXT Takeover: Chicago_ - ***** 1/2*

Well that was f*cking incredible, just when you thought the match was slowing down or over it took it to another level every time ! Wow just wow, WWE MOTY right now.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT TakeOver: Chicago:
_Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE U.K. Championship-*****1/2 (WWE MOTY so far)*
The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY in a Ladder Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*_ (***** Post Match segment)


----------



## Mordecay

Catch up a little bit today:

WWE UK Special

Dunne/Seven ***1/2
Bate/Andrews ****

NXT Takeover Chicago

Young/Strong ***
Bate/Dunne ****3/4 (YES)
Womens Triple Threat **3/4
Itami/Roode ***
DIY/AOP ***3/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne for the UK Championship – WWE NXT Takeover Chicago*

My word, what a goddamn fantastic match with a crowd who just ate up everything these guys did. They had so many amazing sequences and spots during this match, Bate did all those deadlift suplexes, the airplane spin where I nearly expected them to takeoff and fly through the arena celing, and I marked like hell to see somebody else do a spiral tap, much less do it perfectly. There was that awesome rebound off the ropes by Bate, Dunne catching Bate from a shooting star press into a trinalge choke, and their striking fest where they were just throwing a million punches all at once to one another. Dunne played his role excellently like always, the vicious heel who tried to break fingers and match Bate at every move. 

In the end though Dunne comes out with a great win with only one use of his finish, while Bate never got to hit his again, so this sets up another match down the line. These two guys are so young, and their potential is endless, considering how good they are already. Both guys play their characters really well, the fans just were going insane all match, and really my only qualm was a bit too many kickouts. Wonderfully great match, and maybe even overrated by myself, but who cares? I loved it.

*****3/4*

*Slight YES to Hideo Itami vs Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship – WWE NXT Takeover Chicago*

Surprisingly, this was really fun. Itami delivered in his best match since coming to WWE (let’s face it though, injuries have made this a very short list), and he obviously is never going to be the same after his early career and injuries now. That being said, he did a lot of good striking (those slaps and kicks were great) and he worked really well with Roode. I liked how they did protect the GTS by having Roode roll out of the ring, and I really did like Roode using two finishers to beat him. Logically, it makes sense to just do your finish again if you know your opponent kicked out of it twice. Really fun match. 

******

*YES to DIY vs Authors of Pain for the NXT Tag Team Championship - WWE NXT Takeover Chicago*

I swear, for two guys who sometimes don’t have the best character work, Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa make for a great babyface team. This is especially evident of Gargano, who just radiates this aura about him where you always just want to see him win. 

The match itself was a great ladder match with some awesome spots. The duel dives by DIY into both AOP members on ladders was nice, while the german suplex by Ciampa onto one of the AOP members was just awesome (especially how the ladder exploded). Love Gargano taking the hit on the chin with the ladder by AOP, it’ll definitely play into their upcoming feud now that Ciampa turned on him. 

But they worked a really great ladder match, with AOP steadily improving in their monster heel roles with another win. Great main event, with an amazing post match segment.

*****1/4*


----------



## Corey

*NXT Takeover: Chicago​*
*WWE UK Championship:* Tyler Bate (c) vs. Pete Dunne - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Fackin AMAZING! Dunne is the man and the main audience pretty much knows it, but Bate really fucking showed out here. @Pizzamorg I'm pretty sure you got your wish of not holding him back. My lord what a showing.

*NXT Tag Team Championship Ladder Match:* Authors of Pain (c) vs. DIY - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I swear to god, the storytelling in these matches are absolutely incredible. I also give huge props to them for not overdoing or spamming spots, but making them feel really important and memorable when they came around. I have no idea how Gargano's jaw wasn't broken after taking that shot to the face. Insane. Very glad they let this main event.


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Tyler Bate (c) vs Pete Dunne @ NXT Takeover Chicago ****3/4. BASED P E T E R

Authors of Pain (c) vs DIY @ NXT Takeover Chicago ****1/2


I love pro rasslin. :lenny


----------



## Master Bate

***** 
Tyler Bate Vs Pete Dunne - NXT Takeover: Chicago

3rd time I've rated a match this year, I believe I only do it when a match really hyped me up.

What a fucking match.

Best Airplane Spin I've ever seen too lol

Tyler Bate is only 20 and is insane. Easily top 10 on my personal favorite list on the WWE roster.


----------



## Martins

*NO* to DIY vs. AOP from Takeover: Chicago, thought it was a bit slow at times and wasn't that interested in it to begin with, though it did have some pretty great moments. Legit thought Gargano was gonna be spitting half of his teeth after that ladder shot, goddamn. ***1/2

*YES* to Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne, Jesus fucking Christ, this was incredible. Two guys who are young as hell, Bate's been wrestling for like three years and they're pulling off a MOTN like it's nothing. I never get tired of Bate's left-hand spot, it's SO good and he always times it so well. Hard-hitting stuff, truly great. *****1/4*


----------



## peep4life

Bate/Dunne ****3/4
Itami/Roode ,****
AOP/DIY ****1/4
Great show

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzamorg

Corey said:


> *NXT Takeover: Chicago​*
> *WWE UK Championship:* Tyler Bate (c) vs. Pete Dunne - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
> 
> Fackin AMAZING! Dunne is the man and the main audience pretty much knows it, but Bate really fucking showed out here. @Pizzamorg I'm pretty sure you got your wish of not holding him back. My lord what a showing..


Amen, brother! Yesterday I felt so proud as a British Wrestling fan when I saw Scurll and Ospreay bring the roof down in NJBOSJ and then somehow Bate and Dunne were still able to go and better that last night. So warm and fuzzy right now. I'd give both matches 5 stars, not because they are perfect necessarily (is there such a thing?), but for the response they elicited in me and all the crazy action. I also don't believe in partial stars but there are three places between the two on my top ten matches of the year so far list.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

Pizzamorg said:


> I'd give both matches 5 stars, not because they are perfect necessarily* (is there such a thing?)*


Yes. Kawada/Taue vs Kobashi/Misawa 6/9/95 is the best example since it's the GMOAT.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago)*

_"It's that Kobayashi style by Itami!"
- Percy Watson_

This rocked my world. I was super excited for it because I am such a Hideo fanboy & I've been watching lots of his stuff recently - I didn't have too high hopes for the match though as Roode doesn't impress me at all. Thought his matches vs. Nakamura were absolute shite. But here, goddamn. The man gave such a great performance. The beginning w/ him going for the Glorious taunt only for Hideo to attempt the ultimate murder-death-kill machine that is GTS was, pun intended, glorious. Loved Hideo being one step ahead during the early stages of the match - real good stuff. Once it was time for Roode to get the advantage & work the heat on Hideo, I thought the match could die down because Roode has a long history of boring ass control segments, but fuck me, he was so great here. He worked over the neck of Hideo in fantastic, compelling fashion. Hideo's big comeback was great; coming back into things with a straight up pimp slap. Classic Hideo. Roode hurting his shoulder after hitting the ringpost was tremendous - that lead to ol' Hideo targeting that arm w/ his brutal kicks & submissions, naturally. Awesome. Roode's selling was perfect. His hope spot Spinebuster was great. Still selling the shoulder perfectly. The brawl outside the ring was so well done - great battle for control; Hideo running wild again, only for Roode to get the advantage after he ducked Hideo's big dropkick & Hideo hit the stairs, hurting his leg. Love it. Hideo's selling of the leg injury was really great - he hit a couple of moves where he used the leg, but every time he did that, he sold the damage done to his leg big time. The whole finishing stretch was tremendous w/ a nice strike trading section (which Hideo obviously won, as he should've), Hideo not being able to hit the GTS due to the damage done to his leg, him nailing Roode w/ that GTS, only for him Roode to roll out of the ring - very nice of them to protect the move, Hideo slapping the shit out of Roode, great counters. Tremendous stuff. Easy MOTN & my #2 WWE MOTY behind Reigns/Braun from Payback now. *****3/4*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Big whopping *YES*:

Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate: WWE UK Championship, NXT Takeover Chicago

****1/2

Incredible from start to finish. Both guys fucking brought it here and I'm super excited for the Bruiserweight's reign.

*NO:*

DIY vs AOP, NXT Tag Team Championship ***3/4
Roderick Strong vs Eric Young: ***3/4: Strong opener.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

YES to Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne - NXT Takeover Chicago - ****3/4 - By FAR WWE's current MOTY.
No to everything else (still a great show worth checking out though) 
Young vs Strong - ***1/2 
Nikki vs Asuka vs Riot - ***
Roode vs Itami - **3/4
#DIY vs AoP - ***3/4

YES to Matt Riddle vs Kyle O'Reilly - EVOLVE 84 - ****1/2


----------



## The Masked One

*YES* Tyler Bate (c) vs Pete Dunne - NXT Takeover: Chicago :sk


----------



## KingKicks

*NXT Takeover : Chicago*

Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne - *YES*

I've watched both guys for a couple years now and knew they could put on something fantastic...but wow...they tore the house down and the crowd ate it all up. This was the first time since the chant originated during Zayn/Nakamura that I have found 'Fight Forever' fitting. If it wasn't for Okada/Omega, this would by my current MOTY. *****3/4*


----------



## Desecrated

NXT Takeover - 

AOP vs DIY - No @ ***1/2
Itami vs Roode - Almost @ ***3/4
Dunne vs Bate - Indeed @ ****1/2

Looking over my list, think that's 3/4* better than what I have for 2nd place for the WWE. They've produced nothing memorable or classic this year (imo!) until a match that if you removed any WWE labeling, you'd be thinking "Huh awesome match, what company is this? Might have to check 'em out!".

Did not care at all for AOP vs DIY. Hard bumps were great and as mentioned, storytelling was also great. But in between spots it was slow, people gave up opportunities to win. It's definitely a great match but not a classic.


----------



## 2Pieced

Im going full 5 for Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate, loved every minute of it.

I have 4 stars for both The NXT Championship and 4 and a 1/4 the NXT Tag championship match.

Kenta was great in the Championship match but i just struggle with Bobby Roode he just lacks something with me that holds back me getting to his matches fully.

Even though i love ladder matches and this was still great i actually think that the match would have been better without it as we lost the face in peril moments with Gargano because of the stip.


----------



## TD Stinger

Like I've said before, I'm not into star ratings. But Dunne vs. Bate in Chicago is my WWE MOTY.

And behind Okada vs. Shibata and Okada vs. Omega, it's my #3 overall MOTY.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate - YES FUCKING YES **** 2/3 

I enjoyed it way more then Omega/Okada. This match was exciting from start to finnish while the wk match dragged for the first half. This is by far my moty


----------



## Corey

If there's anything more unpredictable when it comes to this forum, it's the opinion of NastyYaffa. :lol



NastyYaffa said:


> _"It's that Kobayashi style by Itami!"
> - Percy Watson_


Dude :lmao I swear I thought I heard him say this during the match and was like wtf? Did he just make that stupid ass comment?


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> If there's anything more unpredictable when it comes to this forum, it's the opinion of NastyYaffa. :lol


I've come to accept that we usually like the same matches, but it's almost always a huge difference in how much. I'll find a match that almost single handedly got me interested in wrestling again, and consider it one of my favorite matches of all time, and he gives it like ***3/4. Then I'll wake up to a message about how Braun/Roman is a ***** match, and I go like ***1/4 LOL. It certainly keeps the conversations interesting.


----------



## Groovemachine

*DIY vs AOP [Ladder Match] - WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago - *****

Some nasty bumps all round in this one, they went all out. Cringed numerous times. Gargano taking the hit for Ciampa gave me all the feels too.

*Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate - WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago - ****3/4*

Calm down, gents, overachieving like this on your first Takeover?! That was quite simply a classic. Crowd was electric and I'll admit they helped this one infinitely. Just like Bate's match on the UK special, both men got to shine and were presented as equals, and it lead to an off-the-charts back and forth contest. Dunne just 'gets' his character right now and there are so many little touches and expressions he does that add to the level of aggression. They busted out some nifty stuff we haven't seen from either guy in WWE yet, again helping this feel special. Emotion towards the end with all the nearfalls was insane.

I'll say it again...2017, man. What a year so far.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Kenny Omega/Tomohiro Ishii from Wrestling Dontaku

YES to Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne for the UK Championship from NXT Takeover: Chicago


----------



## DELITE

Bate vs. Dunne ****3/4
Itami vs. Roode ****
DIY vs AoP ****1/4


----------



## antoniomare007

Big *YES** to Dunne vs Bate at NXT Takeover Chicago*

Not sure you can have a better "your turn/my turn" type of match in WWE than this. They found ways to give the match a couple of breathers and time to sell even though it was pretty spot heavy and didn't have much of a story besides two guys just trying to one up each other. It was pretty dope seeing the Chicago crowd fell in love with these guys too. One of the best WWE matches this year no doubt.


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijak @ EVOLVE 84
Matt Riddle (c) vs Kyle O'Reilly @ EVOLVE 84


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Riddle vs. O'Reilly - EVOLVE 84 - ****1/2 - YES!*

Better than their BOLA match from last year which I had at ****1/4. A goddamn (s)hoot.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES TO

WWE United Kingdom Championship
Tyler Bate (c) vs Pete Dunne
NXT Takeover: Chicago 5/20
****
*
Best single match in WWE this year far.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens for the WWE US Championship - WWE Backlash 2017*

Just a well wrestled, really fun match. Both guys did a lot of great big moves, that apron suplex to Owens looked like it killed his back. I really liked the last stretch of the match with Styles selling his leg well and Owens doing a ton of work on it. Also really liked how it played into the finish with Styles getting caught up on the announce table with the same bad leg. You give a pretty good out to Styles losing, but neither he nor Owens comes out of this looking weaker. Very good match

******

*NO but Recommended to Shinsuke Nakamura vs Dolph Ziggler - WWE Backlash 2017*

A nice exhibition match that allowed to both introduce Nakamura on the main roster while also showing off a lot his moves (although I'm pretty sure he has plenty of stuff he still hasn't used from his New Japan days). They worked at a slower pace to let things draw out which I liked, and Ziggler did a fairly decent job with his heel work. If anything, I think Nakamura sold way too much for his first match, and I think they kept it in a low gear and never really went into high gear. Still pretty good opener. 

****1/2
*
*NO but Recommended to Breezango vs The Usos - WWE Backlash 2017*

This was a match of two halfs. The first half was downright hilarious with the comedy of Breeze playing different personas to hide his identity, like a grandmother or a janitor. I loved this, and the crowd just ate it up as well. The 2nd half actually had both of them seriously looking like legit shots to win the title. They had a great spot where Fandango did a insanely great dive to the outside on both Usos (he's severly underrated) and they had a couple instances where they nearly won. Both guys were awesome as underdogs in the match, and this was much better than I expected, and also different than I expected as well. Pretty damn enjoyable. 
*
***3/4*


----------



## Taroostyles

Yes to 

Dunne/Bate-****1/2
AOP/DIY-****1/4


----------



## darkclaudio

No to:
Nakamura vs Ziggler **3/4 (MOTN)
Breezango vs The Usos ** (fun match)
Owens vs AJ *1/2 (awful match)
Orton vs Mahal *


----------



## Mordecay

No but highly recommended Breezango vs The Usos Payback ***3/4

Not a wrestling clinic by any means, but if you look for a match to be entertained this is it. Breeze was hilarious in this match, and the Usos played along, Fandango did some very cool moves and for a moment it felt like they were winnng, The Usos got legit heel when the beat Breezango and it was arguably the best and most heated match in the whole Payback card. Like the best comedy matches on PWG, combined comedy with awesome spots

No but recommended Aj Styles vs Kevin Owens Payback ***1/2

Slow start of the match, but it was getting better after the work on Aj's leg, some cool spots including a suplex on the apron, Sadly, like it has been a constant recently in good to great WWE matches, the finish was shit. i know they did it to protect AJ but it was lame


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Dolph Ziggler v. Shinsuke Nakamura*, _SDL: Backlash_ - ******

Ziggler was on his A game here and worked a great heel, he kept Shinsuke grounded and worked the heat very well. Shinsuke was pretty good in his comebacks and even seem pissed off at Ziggler which really gave the match more fire especially when he was kicking the sh*t out of Dolph. The physicality was there, the technical work was there as well. For a feud that didn't have much heat these two wrestled with disdain. Great work by the two here.

*Recommend:*

*AJ Styles v. Kevin Owens* - **** 1/2*
*Breezango v. Usos* - **** 1/2*


----------



## Taroostyles

No to everything from Backlash, nothing even really close actually.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Top 5 of the year at the moment for me:

1. Okada vs Shibata
2. Okada vs Omega
3. Dunne vs Bate
4. Naito vs Elgin
5. Omega vs Ishii


----------



## Dead Seabed

More people need to see Chosen Bros vs. Unbreakable Fucking Machines from the last PWG. It was a masterpiece. A huge *YES!* Jeff Cobb is my boy.


----------



## TheLapsedFan

Limb Harvest said:


> More people need to see Chosen Bros vs. Unbreakable Fucking Machines from the last PWG. It was a masterpiece. A huge *YES!* Jeff Cobb is my boy.


At first I read this as "A huge YES! to Jeff Cobb". I'm completely ok with that. <3 Matanza


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

It's amazing that WWE can have their best match this year on Saturday and convince me to cancel the network on Sunday never the less...

A big fucking *YES* To Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate UK Championship at Takeover Chicago. ****3/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Owens/AJ* was really close to making it to the ****+ YES territory for me. The 2nd half was absolutely wonderful w/ the focus being on AJ's injured leg; AJ played a wonderful face in peril while KO did some quality work over him. What prevents me from going ****+ on it is that the first half was an absolute bore w/ them doing your usual 50/50 boring movez action. ****3/4*


----------



## b00fman22

YES to Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne - settled on ****3/4 but pushing *****


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No but recommend Tyler Bate vs Matt Riddle (****) and Trent Seven vs Travis Banks (****1/4) from Progress Wrestling Chapter 48. Both really good but the finishes for both were kinda weak which stopped me from going higher and giving a yes vote for these matches.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal - **** - YES!*

Holy shit! Randy Orton & Jinder Mahal having a WWE Championship PPV main event match in 2017 is already crazy to think about - and then you combine that w/ the match actually being AWESOME, and the whole thing gets even crazier. Loved the beginning w/ Orton showing great fire when brawling w/ Jinder all over the place. Great house of fire from him, most motivated he has looked in the ring in ages. Jinder's control segment came about very organically, with him eventually getting the advantage as they were brawling outside the ring. Him working the heat on Orton was goddamn great. He targeted Orton's shoulder every chance he got & it ruled. Orton sold it very well too & his big comebacks were tremendous. Just when it looked like Orton was going to put Jinder away, the Singh Brothers get involved. That was done real well. All in all, a terrific match. Really shocked by how good it was - Orton gave his best performance since, off the top of my head, 2014 & Jinder was awesome in his first real big time PPV match. Holy shit I sure was not expecting this.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Haven't seen the match yet but I had a feeling NastyYaffa would vote for it :lmao

Will watch and get back to you.


----------



## THEYDONTWANTNONE

Bates vs. Dunne **** 1/2 (NXT Takeover Chicago) - I loved the pacing of the match how they let the crowd go apeshit in between the spots, told a story, and slowed it down when necessary 


DIY vs. Revival **** 1/2 (Ladder Match NXT Chicago) - Awesome psychology. It's funny how these "indy guys" have been the best in all of WWE when it comes to storytelling and psychology ever since they started their feuds with Revival up till now


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> *Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal - **** - YES!*
> 
> Holy shit! Randy Orton & Jinder Mahal having a WWE Championship PPV main event match in 2017 is already crazy to think about - and then you combine that w/ the match actually being AWESOME, and the whole thing gets even crazier. Loved the beginning w/ Orton showing great fire when brawling w/ Jinder all over the place. Great house of fire from him, most motivated he has looked in the ring in ages. Jinder's control segment came about very organically, with him eventually getting the advantage as they were brawling outside the ring. Him working the heat on Orton was goddamn great. He targeted Orton's shoulder every chance he got & it ruled. Orton sold it very well too & his big comebacks were tremendous. Just when it looked like Orton was going to put Jinder away, the Singh Brothers get involved. That was done real well. All in all, a terrific match. Really shocked by how good it was - Orton gave his best performance since, off the top of my head, 2014 & Jinder was awesome in his first real big time PPV match. Holy shit I sure was not expecting this.


:nowords


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Orton/Jinder for sure wasn't a MOTYC but I'd say it was a good match *** 1/4-1/2. Orton did everything is his power to get fans to care for it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Backlash 2017:
_Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles for the United States Championship-****3/4*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush - EVOLVE 85 - ****3/4 - YES!*

I almost feel bad for having so many ****1/2+ matches this year, but fuck me, this year has been incredible. Might be the best year ever in ring quality wise already. Yep. This was yet another match to add to that list of classic matches in 2017; it might have just topped Thatcher/ZSJ as my EVOLVE MOTY. I love me some one sided matches & this was exactly that - just one of my favorite offensive wrestlers in ZSJ torturing the shit out of Lio Rush, who happens to be one of the best babyfaces in peril in the world today. That is a recipe for success.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Ricochet vs Will Osperay - NJPW BOTSJ (Night 2) 
*
I'm aware both of these men have had plenty of encounters in the past, some of which are well known, and even infamous in some fans eyes given the type of match it was. And really, this type of high acrobatic style is going to have it's fair share of critics, and I can understand why. In a sport where the idea is to beat your opponent down enough for a three count, submission, or whatever the match calls for, as far as I can tell, there is no award given to the most acrobatic or the most athletic. In a way, you could say all of the flips, dives, acrobatics, and in general all of the pretty and beautiful counters in the match were completely unnecessary. If that's the case, and you view this match as more of an athletic display and not a match, I can understand that. 

In my eyes, this was a meeting of two of the most athletic, most acrobatic, and best high flying wrestlers the business has to offer in 2017. And initially, they both set out to prove to one another that one guy was more athletic and all those things I mentioned, and thus the better of the two. Even if a lot of those moves are mainly fluff pieces, they still looked pretty damn cool in sequences, earning applause from the crowd that only grew as the match went on.

Both men brought everything they had, and they left a laundry list of big moves, and amazing looking sequences in the ring. You had their sequences that ended with simultaneous superhero poses, quadruple takedown into head sissors spots, a great spot where Osperay got thrown into the ropes and attempted to springboard out only to meet a beautiful dropkick by Ricochet (Osperay eventually did hit this move, which was nice to see that bit of continuity), an amazing counter of a super hurricanrana by Ricochet who landed smooth as silk on his feet while Osperay himself countered a super reverse hurricanrana, and an unbelievable flying dragonrana that was done on point. They did everything they could think of, but there are occasions where this is a bad thing and it sort of taints the match because of how much is done during it, and how it hurts certain moves. I didn't get that sort of vibe from this though.

They did do some nice psychology in certain spots. I appreciated both guys using each others finishes near the end in desperate attempt to just try anything in order to win, while I also loved how on multiple occasions they went for the exact same moves, showing that their minds were in the same wavelength, and that they knew each other so well. I also liked their striking and how it itself was a big section of the match as well, to contrast to the high flying and general rapid pace. 

That being said, while both men athletically were outstanding, character wise both were somewhat weak. Ricochet didn't offer a lot of selling or emotion till the final stretch of the match where he looked visibly frustrated after using Osperay's Osscutter didn't win him the match. I have more problems with Osperay however, especially his selling, which I found just cheesy to the nines, with his screaming and cursing at spots just sounding too contrived and almost comical in a way. It's not the first time I've mentioned that about him, and hopefully he improves that aspect. I also did find spots overly choreographed, and while I did realize a lot of it probably was, I enjoyed the majority of it. 

All in all, this isn't a match for everybody. If you really like both guys, you'll probably like it. If you like spots, moves, and fast paced action, you'll probably like it. If you like acrobatics and feats of athleticism, you'll probably like it. But if you like very good storytelling and psychology, you probably won't like this. If you like slower paced action with more attention being put on physical pain and violence, you probably won't like this. If you don't like fast paced indy matches with sequences and spots, you probably won't like this. And if you like selling as a match goes on, you probably won't like this. But different strokes for different folks. 

For me, I enjoyed this a lot for what it was, even if there were parts I was unsure or even didn't like. It was still outstanding as a physical affair with two men trying to outdo one another and prove which guy is really the best high flier and most athletic. Not really my MOTY or anything close to that though.

*****1/2*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

EVOLVE 85:
_Donovan Dijak vs. Ethan Page-****3/4*
Keith Lee vs. Fred Yehi-******
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush for the EVOLVE Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## Zatiel

No but RECOMMENDED to Dragon Lee Vs. Hiromu Takahashi on BOSJ Night 1. Freaking great match, not as reckless or quite as cool as their match earlier in the year, but with a different story. I loved Lee busting out variations on his offense to throw Takahashi off his game. Smart having Lee hit the Sunset Flip to the outside, too, so that he got the wicked advantage that Takahashi usually enjoys.

YES to Ricochet Vs. Will Ospreay on BOSJ Night 2. I am not a big Ospreay fan, and wasn't very into last year's match, but this is my favorite of both Ospreay and Ricochet's careers. Loved all the stages of it, from Ricochet getting breathless on the mat, to the sick moves on the outside and apron, to them mixing up their nromal spots. I loved Ricochet hitting an Ospreay-style twist into the Superman Punch. Ricochet got to do his escape from a Super Rana, only for Ospreay to do an escape from a Super Reverse Rana - but that escape even came across a little better because Ricochet flubbed his first attempt, giving Ospreay time to collect himself for it. Some of the best cruiserweight wrestling I've ever seen.

YES to Pete Dunne Vs. Tyler Bate from Takeover Chicago. Probably my North American MOTY right now. This last week was an embarrassment of wrestling riches. Dunne was on point the whole match, very aggressive and pacing himself well for cut-offs, while Bate was on fire, and pulled off the best Airplane Spin that I've ever seen. This is up there for the best NXT matches, and the dynamism of the guys managed to nudge it just barely past Styles/Cena. I never liked these two against each other in the UK as much as I did here. Maybe they were saving themselves for a big stage.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Bate/Dunne is the first WWE match this year I would call "amazing" and if the company continues with this trajectory, it might stay that way. Yeah, the "indie 'geeks'" are taking over. :draper2 :cudi


----------



## TheLapsedFan

Bate vs. Dunne - a solid ** affair. Had issues with the awful selling and just going from spot to spot to spot. Honestly just not what I want out of wrestling. Just as one example (and there are a few): UK guy #1 (idk who's who) does the Take dive to the floor where he's attempting to kill himself. He's instantly getting up with UK guy #2 just touching his hair. Why is UK guy #2 not having a struggle picking up UK guy #1 and putting him in the ring but instead it's in fast forward throwing him in the ring for the finish spot after 15-20 minutes? I mean, fuck. Total garbage.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate - PROGRESS Chapter 48 - ****1/2 - YES!*

The finish was absolute dogshit, but it didn't take anything away from this incredible match. They went for an indy epic & sure delivered one - all the while not going overkill. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Corey

TheLapsedFan said:


> Bate vs. Dunne - a solid ** affair. Had issues with the awful selling and just going from spot to spot to spot. Honestly just not what I want out of wrestling. Just as one example (and there are a few): UK guy #1 (idk who's who) does the Take dive to the floor where he's attempting to kill himself. He's instantly getting up with UK guy #2 just touching his hair. Why is UK guy #2 not having a struggle picking up UK guy #1 and putting him in the ring but instead it's in fast forward throwing him in the ring for the finish spot after 15-20 minutes? I mean, fuck. Total garbage.


Have you actually recommended any match at all in here in the last 4 months? Serious question.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

YES Bate & Dunne (Takeover - Chicago) **** 3/4 

Saying this as a guy who heard of these guys but knew not much about them. Really close to a 5 star for me. They both sold me.

NO Jinder/Orton (Backlash) *** 1/2

Better match than I expected as Jinder didn't flop and Randy showed some fire.


----------



## Concrete

I need to get to writing a review of Suzuki vs. Okabayashi. That's ****3/4. Maybe 5? I don't know. I'm tempted. I want to rewatch and flesh out thoughts. Definitely a yes.


----------



## Zatiel

TheLapsedFan said:


> a solid ** affair. ... Total garbage.


Okay, Dad.


----------



## antoniomare007

Concrete said:


> I need to get to writing a review of Suzuki vs. Okabayashi. That's ****3/4. Maybe 5? I don't know. I'm tempted. I want to rewatch and flesh out thoughts. Definitely a yes.


----------



## Zatiel

Catching up on some Stardom, and I'll throw another YES at Kairi Hojo Vs. Io Shirai from Stardom of the Highest. God damn, that even topped the Baszler match, though using a more traditional formula. This was an Omega/Okada style clash of two elite athletes doing everything they had and trying to evade the big stuff. Lots of great momentum shifts, and lots of great selling of *frustration*. Sure, they can bump and make it look like they're worn down, but what I liked best was how shaken Hojo was after the Elbow Drop failed. Truly great stuff, somewhere up there around Shibata/Ishii from the New Japan Cup and Sabre Jr./Scurll from RevPro.

I need to rewatch a few things, but here's my current Top Fifty:

[hide]1.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
2.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Katsuyori Shibata (April 9) – NJPW: Sakura Genesis
3.	Io Shirai Vs. Kairi Hojo (March 20) – STARDOM: Stardom of the Highest
4.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Marty Scurll (January 23) – Revolution Pro: High Stakes
5.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Katsuyori Shibata (March 19) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 7
6.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Timothy Thatcher (February 25) – EVOLVE 79
7.	Ricochet Vs. Will Ospreay (May 18) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 2
8.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Dragon Lee (February 11) – NJPW: New Beginning in Osaka 2017
9.	Io Shirai Vs. Shayna Baszler (February 23) – Stardom: Stardom of Champions 2017
10.	Kenny Omega Vs. Tomohiro Ishii (May 3) – NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2017
11.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. KUSHIDA (April 13) – Revolution Pro: Epic Encounter 2
12.	Pete Dunne Vs. Tyler Bate (May 20) – NXT: Takeover Chicago
13.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Tetsuya Naito (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
14.	AJ Styles Vs. John Cena (January 29) – WWE: Royal Rumble
15.	Michael Elgin Vs. Rey Fenix (January 7) – AAW: Tradition Continues
16.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Dragon Lee (May 17) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 1
17.	Kenny Omega Vs. Tomohiro Ishii (March 12) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 2
18.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Tiger Mask W (March 5) – NJPW: 45th Anniversary Show
19.	Kairi Hojo Vs. Jungle Kyona (February 23) – Stardom: Stardom of Champions 2017
20.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Minoru Suzuki (February 5) – NJPW: New Beginning in Sapporo 2017
21.	Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder Vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa Vs. Akam & Rezar (April 1) - NXT: Takeover Orlando 2017
22.	Will Ospreay Vs. Jay White (May 12) – ROH: War of the Worlds 2017
23.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Ricochet (April 29) – NJPW: Wrestling Yutaka Country
24.	Rey Fenix Vs. Will Ospreay (April 1) – Revolution Pro: Live in Orlando
25.	Charlotte Flair Vs. Bayley (February 13) – WWE: Raw
26.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Ricochet, & Ryusuke Taguchi Vs. SANADA, EVIL, & BUSHI (April 4) - NJPW: Road to Sakura Genesis
27.	Katsuyori Shibata Vs. Hirooki Gotoh (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
28.	KUSHIDA Vs. Dragon Lee Vs. Will Ospreay (aired January 22) – ROH TV
29.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. SANADA (March 17) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 6
30.	KUSHIDA Vs. Hiromu Takahashi (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
31.	Io Shirai Vs. Viper (January 15) – Stardom: 6th Anniversary Show
32.	John Cena Vs. AJ Styles Vs. Bray Wyatt Vs. Dean Ambrose Vs. The Miz Vs. Baron Corbin (February 12) – Elimination Chamber Match from WWE: Elimination Chamber
33.	Kairi Hojo & Yoko Bito Vs. Io Shirai & HZK (February 4) Stardom: Kyoto Stars
34.	Zach Sabre Jr. Vs. ACH (March 30) - EVOLVE 80
35.	Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, Jay & Mark Briscoe Vs. Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, Matt & Nick Jackson (February 27) - ROH: Honor Rising Japan 2017
36.	Kairi Hojo Vs. Mayu Iwatani (May 14) – STARDOM: Gold
37.	Matt Riddle Vs. DUSTIN (January 28) – No Disqualification Match from EVOLVE: EVOLVE 77
38.	Tetsuya Naito Vs. Michael Elgin (February 11) – NJPW: New Beginning in Osaka 2017
39.	Zach Sabre Jr. Vs. Penta el 0M (April 1) – Revolution Pro: Live in Orlando
40.	Tetsuya Naito Vs. Juice Robinson (April 29) – NJPW: Wrestling Yutaka Country
41.	John Cena Vs. AJ Styles Vs. Bray Wyatt (February 14) – WWE: Smackdown
42.	Zach Sabre Jr. Vs. Kyle O’Reilly (March 17) – AAW: Homecoming 2017
43.	Matt & Jeff Hardy Vs. Matt & Nick Jackson (April 1) Ladder Match from ROH: Supercard of Honor 11
44.	Pete Dunne Vs. Mark Andrews (January 15) – WWE: UK Championship Tournament Night Two
45.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (March 5) – NJPW: 45th Anniversary Show
46.	Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi Vs. Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato (January 2) – BJW: BJW at Korakuen Hall
47.	Tracy Williams & Fred Yehi Vs. Michael Elgin & Donovan Dijak (March 30) - EVOLVE 80
48.	Io Shirai Vs. Toni Storm (May 14) – STARDOM: Gold
49.	Zach Sabre Jr. Vs. Chris Hero (January 28) – No Disqualification Match from EVOLVE 77
50.	AJ Styles Vs. Dean Ambrose (February 1) – WWE: Smackdown[/hide]


----------



## Yeah1993

antoniomare007 said:


> But I'm telling you, I really think you'd appreciate Suzuki's matches against Sekimoto and Okabayashi. They are not your typical "clash against each other, do big moves and fighting spirit" till end kid of matches. They are really compelling and could catch your attention imo.



(he was right)




Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki 3/5/17 *- YES*
Even after watching some BJ over the years, none of the guys there have been very familiar with me. Even with that I feel like I basically entirely know what they were going for in the openings of the match. Suzuki was more ground-based and Sekimoto was more strike-based, but Sekimoto’s strikes sort of worked in Suzuki’s favour. Suzuki basically lured Sekimoto over with the promise that Sekimoto can use his strikes now, only to toss him over the top rope with a belly-to-belly (which he had used a bit earlier to get an upperhand). Sekimoto on the outside tries like ONE strike before Suzuki can now mow him down; the belly to belly did too much. Suzuki really starts using strikes only after that happens which was totally awesome. Even more awesome was Suzuki getting ahead of himself and thinking he can land his finisher, which was when Sekimoto went ‘hang on….’ and wasn’t haven’t any of it. Even more awesome than awesome? During Sekimoto’s control bits – HE hits Suzuki’s finisher on Suzuki. A total ‘fuck you, this is my yard’ moment. I should point out Suzuki, even for a mat guy, completely embarrasses most of the wrestlers I’ve seen in Japan this year in strikes. The finish stretch was long and exhausting (mostly in a good way) and a lot of my favourite parts were Suzuki’s submissions. The octopus was awesome because it looked like he would tip over for a second, and there was a sleeper that Sekimoto was getting up from until Suzuki did a surprise wrap around with his legs. This really really did not feel like 30 minutes at all. These two should teach the New Japan guys how to use their time and not waste it with boring monotonous shit. oh snap.


Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki 3/30/17 *- YES*
I’ve heard some people weren’t enamoured with how this went down after a bit, but I can’t say I thought it lost steam or anything. It was basically what I could’ve wanted to follow up from a half hour draw between the two from a few weeks earlier. Suzuki’s submissions here were on freaking point, but he was SUPER tenacious and insistent with strikes in this as well. He was more violent during the actual submissions themselves, too. E.g. amazing spot where Suzuki isn’t able to completely get the octopus on, so he bends Sekimoto’s thumb and fingers to weaken him. The match eventually got kind of focused around Sekimoto’s lariat which was really cool. Suzuki prevented one by throwing his own arm at Sekimoto’s, he turned one into a full nelson, and Sekimoto hit one that I swear was going to end the match. I got really into the final few minutes (even with some iffy selling); it, and the title change + handshake (w/ Suzuki looking down at Sekimoto who’s outside the ring) all felt like the end of a film focusing on Suzuki overcoming the 3 time champ in Sekimoto. Like I said I don’t know Big Japan *too* well but it was clear as DAY to me what sort of roles these two were playing. I went to Suzuki’s Wikipedia page and would have been very surprised had it said he'd been BJW world strong champ before this.


Hideki Suzuki v. Yuji Okabayashi 5/5/17 *- YES*
Considering I’m mostly not a fan of 2017 New Japan, this is easily the best match I’ve seen out of Japan this year (I haven’t seen Okada/Shibata yet, which I’ve seen other non-2017 NJ fans give high rank). The early hold struggle stuff was fantastic, over these three matches Suzuki has been excellent at getting the absolute most out of what would be, for probably most wrestlers, mundane grappling. He a lot of the time finds ****** in the opponent's armour to soften them up, or changes up the hold to make it look unbearably painful. Even on defense, he’ll craftily place his forearm or something to stop the opponent from getting a hold on. Holy shit the arm work. They way Suzuki flung Oka’s arm at the ring post was really violent, like it was a baseball bat angrily thrown by a third….pitchman….guy. I don’t know sports. He gets Oka in the ring and drills the arm with a knee and a beautiful looking uppercut. If I was a wrestler who used an uppercut and saw that, I’d probably feel like trash and surrender using one ever again. It wasn’t even ‘pretty’ or ‘holy shit looking’, I think I was just super impressed how a guy can actually use an uppercut to an *arm* and make it look like he threw all his weight behind it. Suzuki is just stupidly compelling on offense. Oka’s selling was awesome, and not just from a point of selling pain; he actually looked angry at himself that he went outside and let it happen in the first place. How could I be so outsmarted by the guy that couldn’t keep holds on me because I was able to bust out of it with pure strength? How could I let this happen? God the more talk about it the more I think about how fucking excellent this match was. If this is your MOTY I don’t blame you one bit. I entertained the thought it was mine when it was over. It isn’t, but still, I had to THINK about it for a sec. Hideki Suzuki might be my new favourite wrestler in the world in 2017 just based on these three matches.


does anyone have any kind of link to Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura from 4/10? thanks in advance.




Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to



Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
Pirata Morgan v. Mr. Electro (IWRG 1/8/17)
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
Mr. Electro/Golden Magic v. Pirata Morgan/Pirata Morgan Jr. (IWRG 1/22/17)
El Imposible v. Relampago (IWRG 1/22/17)
Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)

Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)
Pete Dunne v. Mark Andrews (WWE 2/22/17) 
ACH v. Tracy Williams (Evolve 2/24/17)
Keith Lee v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 2/24/17)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 2/24/17)

Neville v. Jack Gallagher (WWE 3/5/17)
Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki (Big Japan 3/5/17)
LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan 3/12/17)
Sami Callihan v. Low Ki (AAW 3/17/17)

Drew McIntyre v. Oney Lorcan (WWE 4/12/17)
Roman Reigns v. Braun Strowman (WWE 4/30/17)

Hideki Suzuki v. Yuji Okabayashi (Big Japan 5/5/17)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yeah1993 said:


> does anyone have any kind of link to Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura from 4/10? thanks in advance.


https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5rK95X3mRiiekxCRk9Xc1BZZFE

Hideki Suzuki is THE MAN :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

My Top 40 matches ranging from January to mid-May:
1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-*******

3-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

4-Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Endless Survivor 5/5/17-*****3/4*

5-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*

6-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-*****3/4*

7-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

8-Will Ospreay vs. Ricochet from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 2-*****3/4*

9-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19/17-*****3/4*

10-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*

11-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from Wrestling Dontaku-*****1/2*

12-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Champion from NXT TakeOver: Chicago-*****1/2*

13-Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 81-*****1/2*

14-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*

15-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 1-*****1/2*

16-Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/2*

17-The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/2*

18-Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-*****1/2*

19-Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/4*

20-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

21-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-*****1/4*

22-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-*****1/4*

23-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins for the PROGRESS Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

24-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 85-*****1/4*

25-CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-*****1/4*

26-Matt Riddle vs. Trent Steven for the Atlas Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

27-Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79-*****1/4*

28-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017-*****1/4*

29-Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Ikkitosen: DeathMatch Survivor 3/5/2017-*****1/4*

30-Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Ikkitosen: DeathMatch Survivor 3/30/17-*****1/4*

31-Sami Callihan and Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

32-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kushida for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from RPW Epic Encounter-*****1/4*

33-Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-*****1/4*

34-Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr. from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/4*

35-Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship from WrestleMania 33-*****1/4*

36-Team Ospreay (Will Ospreay, Ryan Smile, Drew Galloway, Marty Scurll & Lio Rush) vs. Team Ricochet (Ricochet, Sami Callihan, AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier & Jason Cade) from WrestleCon Supershow 2017-*****1/4*

37-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from RevPro Live in Orlando-******
38-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

39-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******

40-Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-******


----------



## NastyYaffa

Here's my attempt at trying to put my ****+ matches in order 



> *1. Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis)
> 2. Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor)
> 3. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Payback)
> 4. Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 04/26)
> 5. Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago)
> 6. Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo)
> 7. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85)
> 8. Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79)
> 9. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes)
> 10. Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 01/18)
> 11. Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll))
> 12. Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension)
> 13. Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf)
> 14. LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 03/11)
> 15. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)
> 16. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)
> 17. Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions)
> 18. Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5)
> 19. Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku)
> 20. Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83)
> 21. Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82)
> 22. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter)
> 23. Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77)
> 24. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble)
> 25. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka)
> 26. Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE WrestleMania 33)
> 27. Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81)
> 28. Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming)
> 29. The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity)
> 30. Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1)
> 31. The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (WWE NXT Takeover: Orlando)
> 32. Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82)
> 33. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest)
> 34. A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold)
> 35. The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll))
> 36. Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum)
> 37. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis)
> 38. Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (WWE SmackDown 02/14)
> 39. KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)
> 40. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7)
> 41. Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84)
> 42. Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 05/10)
> 43. Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis)
> 44. Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2)
> 45. Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83)
> 46. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1)
> 47. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2)
> 48. Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard)
> 49. Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (WWE RAW 02/13)
> 50. Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (WWE 205 Live 04/11)
> 51. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83)
> 52. Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 03/22)
> 53. Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs)
> 54. Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku)
> 55. ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War)
> 56. AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (WWE SmackDown 03/07)
> 57. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (WWE RAW 05/15)
> 58. Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary)
> 59. Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9)
> 60. Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence)
> 61. #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (WWE NXT Takeover: San Antonio)
> 62. Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show)
> 63. Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81)
> 64. Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79)
> 65. #DIY vs. The Revival (WWE NXT 01/11)
> 66. Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76)
> 67. Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (TNA Impact Wrestling: Genesis)
> 68. Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78)
> 69. Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme)
> 70. DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77)
> 71. Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter)
> 72. Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 03/15)
> 73. Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement)
> 74. John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1)
> 75. Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road S01E05)
> 76. Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars)
> 77. Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI)
> 78. Davey Richards vs. Lashley (TNA One Night Only: Live)
> 79. Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break)
> 80. The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI)
> 81. Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 14)
> 82. Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1)
> 83. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79)
> 84. Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show)
> 85. Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (WWE Payback)
> 86. Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1)
> 87. Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (WWE RAW 04/17)
> 88. Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (WWE NXT 03/15)
> 89. Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (WWE Backlash)
> 90. Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya)
> 91. Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1)
> 92. Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (WWE NXT 02/22)
> 93. The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1)
> 94. Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC)
> 95. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (WWE RAW 02/06)
> 96. Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (WWE RAW 04/24)
> 97. Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (WWE SmackDown 02/14)
> 98. Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny)
> 99. David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!)*


Christ it's been a crazy year so far.


----------



## antoniomare007

Yeah1993 said:


> (he was right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki 3/5/17 *- YES*
> Even after watching some BJ over the years, none of the guys there have been very familiar with me. Even with that I feel like I basically entirely know what they were going for in the openings of the match. Suzuki was more ground-based and Sekimoto was more strike-based, but Sekimoto’s strikes sort of worked in Suzuki’s favour. Suzuki basically lured Sekimoto over with the promise that Sekimoto can use his strikes now, only to toss him over the top rope with a belly-to-belly (which he had used a bit earlier to get an upperhand). Sekimoto on the outside tries like ONE strike before Suzuki can now mow him down; the belly to belly did too much. Suzuki really starts using strikes only after that happens which was totally awesome. Even more awesome was Suzuki getting ahead of himself and thinking he can land his finisher, which was when Sekimoto went ‘hang on….’ and wasn’t haven’t any of it. Even more awesome than awesome? During Sekimoto’s control bits – HE hits Suzuki’s finisher on Suzuki. A total ‘fuck you, this is my yard’ moment. I should point out Suzuki, even for a mat guy, completely embarrasses most of the wrestlers I’ve seen in Japan this year in strikes. The finish stretch was long and exhausting (mostly in a good way) and a lot of my favourite parts were Suzuki’s submissions. The octopus was awesome because it looked like he would tip over for a second, and there was a sleeper that Sekimoto was getting up from until Suzuki did a surprise wrap around with his legs. This really really did not feel like 30 minutes at all. These two should teach the New Japan guys how to use their time and not waste it with boring monotonous shit. oh snap.
> 
> 
> Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki 3/30/17 *- YES*
> I’ve heard some people weren’t enamoured with how this went down after a bit, but I can’t say I thought it lost steam or anything. It was basically what I could’ve wanted to follow up from a half hour draw between the two from a few weeks earlier. Suzuki’s submissions here were on freaking point, but he was SUPER tenacious and insistent with strikes in this as well. He was more violent during the actual submissions themselves, too. E.g. amazing spot where Suzuki isn’t able to completely get the octopus on, so he bends Sekimoto’s thumb and fingers to weaken him. The match eventually got kind of focused around Sekimoto’s lariat which was really cool. Suzuki prevented one by throwing his own arm at Sekimoto’s, he turned one into a full nelson, and Sekimoto hit one that I swear was going to end the match. I got really into the final few minutes (even with some iffy selling); it, and the title change + handshake (w/ Suzuki looking down at Sekimoto who’s outside the ring) all felt like the end of a film focusing on Suzuki overcoming the 3 time champ in Sekimoto. Like I said I don’t know Big Japan *too* well but it was clear as DAY to me what sort of roles these two were playing. I went to Suzuki’s Wikipedia page and would have been very surprised had it said he'd been BJW world strong champ before this.
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Yuji Okabayashi 5/5/17 *- YES*
> Considering I’m mostly not a fan of 2017 New Japan, this is easily the best match I’ve seen out of Japan this year (I haven’t seen Okada/Shibata yet, which I’ve seen other non-2017 NJ fans give high rank). The early hold struggle stuff was fantastic, over these three matches Suzuki has been excellent at getting the absolute most out of what would be, for probably most wrestlers, mundane grappling. He a lot of the time finds ****** in the opponent's armour to soften them up, or changes up the hold to make it look unbearably painful. Even on defense, he’ll craftily place his forearm or something to stop the opponent from getting a hold on. Holy shit the arm work. They way Suzuki flung Oka’s arm at the ring post was really violent, like it was a baseball bat angrily thrown by a third….pitchman….guy. I don’t know sports. He gets Oka in the ring and drills the arm with a knee and a beautiful looking uppercut. If I was a wrestler who used an uppercut and saw that, I’d probably feel like trash and surrender using one ever again. It wasn’t even ‘pretty’ or ‘holy shit looking’, I think I was just super impressed how a guy can actually use an uppercut to an *arm* and make it look like he threw all his weight behind it. Suzuki is just stupidly compelling on offense. Oka’s selling was awesome, and not just from a point of selling pain; he actually looked angry at himself that he went outside and let it happen in the first place. How could I be so outsmarted by the guy that couldn’t keep holds on me because I was able to bust out of it with pure strength? How could I let this happen? God the more talk about it the more I think about how fucking excellent this match was. If this is your MOTY I don’t blame you one bit. I entertained the thought it was mine when it was over. It isn’t, but still, I had to THINK about it for a sec. Hideki Suzuki might be my new favourite wrestler in the world in 2017 just based on these three matches.
> 
> 
> does anyone have any kind of link to Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura from 4/10? thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to
> 
> 
> 
> Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
> Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
> Pirata Morgan v. Mr. Electro (IWRG 1/8/17)
> Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
> Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
> Mr. Electro/Golden Magic v. Pirata Morgan/Pirata Morgan Jr. (IWRG 1/22/17)
> El Imposible v. Relampago (IWRG 1/22/17)
> Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
> Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)
> 
> Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
> Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
> Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
> Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
> Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
> Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)
> Pete Dunne v. Mark Andrews (WWE 2/22/17)
> ACH v. Tracy Williams (Evolve 2/24/17)
> Keith Lee v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 2/24/17)
> Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 2/24/17)
> 
> Neville v. Jack Gallagher (WWE 3/5/17)
> Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki (Big Japan 3/5/17)
> LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)
> Katsuyori Shibata v. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan 3/12/17)
> Sami Callihan v. Low Ki (AAW 3/17/17)
> 
> Drew McIntyre v. Oney Lorcan (WWE 4/12/17)
> Roman Reigns v. Braun Strowman (WWE 4/30/17)
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Yuji Okabayashi (Big Japan 5/5/17)

































Glad you liked them breh.


----------



## Desecrated

I'd be curious to see what peoples gripes are with New Japan's style/direction. Is it the style not to preference, perhaps match distance or relying on particular crouches such as "fighting spirit" to create a heated but lack of selling finish? Those are the critiques I can see and understand. This is mostly at @Yeah1993 's comments about 2017 NJ.

So yeah, curious if anyone is willing to share their reasons? Not calling out, legitimately curious to see other vantage points.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Giving a *YES* to a couple of matches:

*Randy Orton v. AJ Styles*, _SDL: 03/07/17_ - ***** 1/4*

*Matt Riddle (c) v. Kyle O'Reilly*, _Evolve 84_ - ***** 1/2*


----------



## antoniomare007

Desecrated said:


> I'd be curious to see what peoples gripes are with New Japan's style/direction. Is it the style not to preference, perhaps match distance or relying on particular crouches such as "fighting spirit" to create a heated but lack of selling finish? Those are the critiques I can see and understand. This is mostly at @Yeah1993 's comments about 2017 NJ.
> 
> So yeah, curious if anyone is willing to share their reasons? Not calling out, legitimately curious to see other vantage points.


I feel like I've answered this question in different boards for the past 3 years now (not saying you shouldn't ask it, just that it's been a reoccurring theme). 

New Japan current "style" gets old after a while as it relies heavily on spots, finisher spamming and nearfalls. From time to time you get an awesome blend of storytelling and legit drama with the things I mentioned above and the result is a fucking great match (like Okada vs Shibata) but after you've been following the promotion for more than a decade, some of us get tired of the "your turn/my turn" 2.999 kickout fests with horribly use of fighting spirit. It just stops being that compelling. Okada vs Omega was a fun spotfest to watch but the hight praise it got was a clear sign that I don't enjoy the same things in a match as others. And that's fine btw.

In my case, it's not that I hate the matches, it's just that I don't find them particularly great as I once did. 

When it comes to direction/booking this year has been a little bit better than the past 2. But still, Gedo has been lazy as fuck as a booker for a long ass time and relies on the same damn match ups and stories. The best thing he did in the past few years was turning Naito, and myself and other were calling for it more than a year before it happened. I don't blame him because he's getting great results but as a fan I'm just bummed that he rarely does interesting shit when he's had a very dope roster.


----------



## Bruce L

*YES *to Bate/Dunne (★★★★½) and Authors/#DIY (★★★★¼) from TakeOver: Chicago, and not quite a vote but still a hearty recommendation to Roode/Itami (★★★¾).


----------



## Corey

Continuously getting caught up:

*PROGRESS Atlas Championship:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. WALTER _(PROGRESS Chapter 46)_ ***** (YES!)*

This is a really fucking stiff match that I would honestly LOVE to rate higher if Riddle would sell his god damn leg!!! Makes me so irritated that he wears no boots or anything on his feet, but when a 300 pound man stomps on your ankle and bends you to where your bones should be snapping... he just keeps throwing kicks. Ugh. That shows how awesome the rest of this match is though. WALTER beats the piss out of him and it's just a really manly match. Please god though, someone coach Riddle on how to sell leg injuries because he's terrible at it right now. And the Bromission has to be the most protected move in wrestling. Everyone taps in seconds. :lol


----------



## Groovemachine

*Akira Tozawa vs THE Brian Kendrick [Street Fight] - WWE 205 Live May 23rd - *****

I loved how simple they kept this one. Didn't rely on the gimmick too heavily, they had a heated battle and the animosity between them felt intense throughout. It was worked smartly, the gaffer tape stuff was neat, especially Kendrick taping over Tozawa's mouth during the Captain's Hook to make his breathing a lot harder. And it all built up to the big table spot at the end which was picture perfect. I'm fine with this being the end of the feud.


----------



## Concrete

My gripes with New Japan's often heralded EPICs is that they feel bloated. As if multiple sections are linked together without too much of an overarching theme. Some of the segments may be good, even great, but they don't really connect. I love matches that are broken down into parts but that's because they are typically taking place as the result of the last arc. I rarely see that in New Japan main events. Then there is the big move aspect where it seems like it is a battle of hitting big moves rather than going beyond that. This is also an issue with WWE main events. Difference is AJ is one of the greatest wrestlers ever and makes those moves look insane whether he is doing them or, more specifically, him taking them. 

I say this having LOVED the style in the past but my tastes have simply changed. I don't feel like I'm getting much out of the Tanahashi and Okadas. 

Also, to tag on to Hideki vs. Yuji, maybe my MOTD.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

_Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee in an Ultimate X Match for the TNA X Division Championship from Impact Wrestling 5/18/17-****3/4*

Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick in a Street Fight from 205 Live 5/23/15-****3/4*_


----------



## Yeah1993

Concrete said:


> My gripes with New Japan's often heralded EPICs is that they feel bloated. As if multiple sections are linked together without too much of an overarching theme. Some of the segments may be good, even great, but they don't really connect. I love matches that are broken down into parts but that's because they are typically taking place as the result of the last arc. I rarely see that in New Japan main events. Then there is the big move aspect where it seems like it is a battle of hitting big moves rather than going beyond that. This is also an issue with WWE main events. Difference is AJ is one of the greatest wrestlers ever and makes those moves look insane whether he is doing them or, more specifically, him taking them.


This is sort of what I've been trying to put into words ever since I saw Desecrated's question. I really don't like wrestling that feels like you can pull apart a match - put it back together in any order - and not tell the difference. That's sure as hell not all New Japan (I wouldn't at all say that about Tana/Naito at WK, Shibata's work, Takahashi's work, etc), but it feels like it's most of the long main events. The first Ishii/Omega, I kind of hated it. I could not for life of me grasp what anything in that match was supposed to be. It doesn't help that I don't remember any of it now, but, I mean I watched it *three weeks* ago, shouldn't I remember some of it? I think why I don't remember it is because it legitimately felt to me like they did absolutely nothing for 30 minutes. I just remember while watching it seeing a bunch of moves being done. 'Movez' is overused but I don't really mean it in the sense of 'flipz', I mean that they just went from spot to spot and I couldn't find any reason why.

Omega/Okada actually had almost everything I don't like about modern NJ in one match, which is ironic because it's the most praised match NJ have had since the 90s (prob?), and because it was my first NJ main event involving any of the 'current crop.'

*the first half of the match, they did nothing. Maybe that feels like exaggerating, maybe someone will correct me, but while watching it, I felt like I watching at least 20 minutes of dead nothing. The match could have literally started at the table spot. This isn't all NJ main events, but most I've seen have a good period of fat that could be trimmed IMO.

*a lot of finishers. this isn't all NJ matches either, but the ones that it's in I cannot stand. Omega blew off I don't know how many rainmakers just because it wasn't time to end the match yet, and Okada threw that many that Omega couldn't realistically sell all of them.

*the match was way too long. Even NJ fans complain about this, but I actually think it's an overlooked complaint because like I said, it felt like in Okada/Omega they did nothing for 20 minutes. They wouldn't have had that much time for it if the match was 25 as a whole.

*selling in the finish stretch was terrible. The top rope dragon suplex, that was *insane*, I wouldn't ever ask a wrestler to take that bump, but if I did, I'd want them to sell it for basically as long as the match goes. Okada sold it for 90 seconds. No I'm serious; he and Omega both lay on the ground for 90 seconds, both got up, Okada started doing German suplexes after Omega tried something. Okada was tired after that, but so was Omega, and Okada could have been just as tired had the move never happened. I actually re-checked this a month ago and it came off as way worse than it even did while watching it. That's one spot, but I brought that up because it wasn't a *massive* spot. Leads me to....

*Moves with no impact on the match, Okada was ok after the dragon suplex so the move might as well have never happened. This is what I meant by 'movez' - the moves are just moves used to get reaction or a nearfall (and nearfalls get a reaction), instead of being used to advance your favour in the match, create a strategy, etc. A lot of people are fine with/enjoy big moves just for drama, I'm cool with that, you do you. Personally I hate it, if you ever see me say about a wrestler or a match "everything they did meant something" or "no wasted spot" - that's the highest compliment I can give. The opposite of that praise is when a gigantic move can be taken out of the match and the match doesn't change.


--
I guess now I'll awkwardly bring other matches up with no segue because I can't think of one. Natio/Elgin; it actually felt like at times it was the opposite of what the match 'should have' been. I don't like saying 'should have' been because I guess I'm talking about my tastes, but hear me out. Naito is a heelish guy, and he's not a big guy. Elgin is a BIG guy. So imagine how baffled I was when it was *Naito* doing the super-heavyweight-style weeble-wobble selling instead of Elgin. I can't remember if I felt like Elgin was supposed to be a 'big man' in the entire 30-something minute match. Actually, here's what I wrote after I watched it:



> Tetsuya Naito v. Michael Elgin (New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/17)
> Naito didn't wrestle this any different to how he wrestled Tanahashi, which is kind of crappy for Elgin being big. If Elgin didn't catch Naito mid-air a few times, it wouldn't have been clear at all Elgin was supposed to be a chunky power wrestler. Not to mention Naito had spots where he looked like the bigger of the two. Elgin had this bit where he was throwing standing lariats, and Naito, confusingly, was weeble-wobbling like he was Yokozuna...? Wat. Oh and he doesn't go down, btw, he lands a dropkick on the last last lariat attempt. Haha. He also didn't fall down on an Elgin enzuigiri. This, also, surprise, did not need to go 36 minutes. So much filler and "moves in passing." The big moves didn't feel big until late into the match. There was a top-rope sunset flip powerbomb that had no weight to it at all. Elgin gives a German to Naito, Natio's head hits the turnbuckles...forgotten about. Elgin goes for Kurt Angle multiple Germans and Naito grabs the ropes on the third one so the other two might as well not have happened. Even late into the match, Elgin does an apron powerbomb, guardrail powerbomb, and powerbomb in the middle of the ring all in succession with basically no meaning except to get the one nearfall. Naito's leg work was solid and Elgin clearly had trouble trying to execute moves with it, which was really nice. Elgin blocking the eyerake early was great, too. So much of this just felt flat and flowing downstream so I barely registered it. I struggled to want to even finish the match. Not sure how long I can keep up watching these 30-45 minute NJ main events.


Ok so Elgin did catch Naito a few times but some of that comes off more negatively than I even remember, haha.

I could bring up how awful Okada was against Suzuki but that's not really representative of NJ as whole and instead representative of Okada. E.g. Tanahashi selling the leg has worked for me every time, if I rewatch his WK match I could maybe see me YES voting it.


FWIW I poked at NJ in my BJW post playfully. I mean obviously it's true I'm not actually a fan but I thought of it as a rib more than an insult.


----------



## Zatiel

I've tried to watch it twice now and had to force myself to finish it, so I have to throw a *NO* at Okabayashi Vs. Suzuki. And I like Okabayashi - he throws good strikes and is a solid seller. But this match is so plodding and Suzuki stays on the arm stuff forever, immediately giving me a feeling that none of it was going to matter until serious time elapsed. I get that some people dislike NJPW matches going through different phases of offense, but it avoids the central problem here of a guy just not being able to sell any harder than he already was a minute ago, and the aggressor running out of unique ways to attack the body part. 

Also for all the crap NJPW wrestlers get for NO SELLING, Okabayashi sure does some intense power moves without so much as touching his wrist afterward, including once overpowering a man who was behind him and throwing him off the top rope entirely using arm strength. You can't diss Okada for sticking to his signature offense against Minoru Suzuki, and then give Okabayashi a pass for having no alternate gameplan at all for what's supposed to be the story of the destruction of his arm. It's stuff that wouldn't normally bother me, but it undermined the one thing they worked on for so long. 

I have not seen much Hideki Suzuki, but I wasn't impressed with him as an aggressor either. For a guy with technical savvy he didn't seem to jockey or outmaneuver his opponents like Danielson or Shibata would, while also lacking the intensity of struggle in holds that a Kobashi or Kawada would bring to it. None of his offensive execution was particularly good, and a few times, like the Tombstone, he just sort of dropped his opponent like a lame copy of a move. I am absolutely sure I'd prefer Okabayashi getting wrecked by other opponents.

This probably sounds harsher than I mean it to be. It's not a *bad* match, and particularly the struggle for the final hold was solid. But it never went above a threshold of "good" for me, and dragged in too many points.


----------



## Yeah1993

Zatiel said:


> I've tried to watch it twice now and had to force myself to finish it, so I have to throw a *NO* at Okabayashi Vs. Suzuki. And I like Okabayashi - he throws good strikes and is a solid seller. But this match is so plodding and Suzuki stays on the arm stuff forever, *immediately giving me a feeling that none of it was going to matter until serious time elapsed.* I get that some people dislike NJPW matches going through different phases of offense, but it avoids the central problem here of a guy just not being able to sell any harder than he already was a minute ago, and the aggressor running out of unique ways to attack the body part.


Suzuki won the match by pulling on the arm during the octopus though? The arm didn't just matter, it was THE matter. The match was themed around whether or not Okabyashi could get passed his hurt arm. If you thought the arm work was too drawn out/uninteresting then I can't fight that, but I feel comfortable saying it mattered. 



Zatiel said:


> Also for all the crap NJPW wrestlers get for NO SELLING, Okabayashi sure does some intense power moves without so much as touching his wrist afterward, including once overpowering a man who was behind him and throwing him off the top rope entirely using arm strength. *You can't diss Okada for sticking to his signature offense against Minoru Suzuki, and then give Okabayashi a pass for having no alternate gameplan at all for what's supposed to be the story of the destruction of his arm*.


If you think this is true, aren't you doing the vice-versa by giving Okada a pass but not Okabayashi? If (in your words) _it avoids the central problem here of a guy just not being able to sell any harder than he already was a minute ago_, then why doesn't that count in Okada/Suzuki? I mean it was like twice as long as the BJW match too.

I don't remember Okabayashi no-selling the arm at all so if you/anyone wants to time-stamp it that'd be cool. More-so, I don't remember him actually using the injury constantly through the match. Okada spent who knows how many spots dropkicking when he could have done anything else. Not to mention when he did a neckbreaker and dropped the 220 lb Minoru on his own injured leg. Maybe I'll watch the BJW match again later to be more specific, but it absolutely felt like Okabayashi lost because of the arm. It was what Hideki came up with to combat the BEEFiness, and it worked. I can't for the life of me remember any spot in the 40+ minutes where I went "wow yeah Okada's affected by the leg." I mean he limped sometimes and cringed a bit, but it never affected his offense, so it made Suzuki look kind of stupid to even bother. And like I said this isn't all New Japan or anything, I thought the leg was what made Naito/Tanahashi from WK a damn good match.


----------



## Concrete

I'll go ahead and say Okabayashi's selling was some of my favorite ever. Not a single part of his body was not emoting. And not in some corny way. I hate going into "best I've ever seen" immediately following a match but this is one that irked those feelings. So I'm not saying it flippantly.


----------



## antoniomare007

Yeah, I'm kind of confused about the complaints on Yuji's selling in that match. Every meaningful offense he got in was with the arm that wasn't injured and he made a point of showing it hurt like hell to do anything with that arm, he actually holds his wrist a couple of times. I even remember the spot were he power bombs Suzuki to get out of an arm bar and he immediately holds his wrist lol. 

The only time he no sold was near the end when he just had a fighting spirit spot that worked within the context of the match imo. And the work by Hideki did play a part in the end, he won with an octopus stretch while trying to rip Okabayashi's arm apart....

Not finding the work by Hideki compelling I can understand (though I don't agree at all) but being bothered by the selling is weird. Specially if you consider that Okabayashi's whole character is that of a beast that will power through anything.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Adam Cole v. Matt Riddle*, _PWG: Game over, man._ - ***** 1/2*

:sodone:sodone:sodone 

I've been waiting for what feels like months for this and it did not disappoint. Two of the best & most charismatic in the world going at it. There was some great dickish antics early on by Cole which the crowd just ate up until Riddle just jumped on him with a cross armbreaker. Cole worked a great heel on Riddle, building him up great for his comebacks where Riddle was just fantastic. Loved the doctor bomb :banderas Not to mention there were some great mat wrestling & counters added in with some stiff strikes. The finish saw Riddle winning with the bromission. Boy that was fantastic, it seemed they did so much with only 13 minutes.


----------



## Zatiel

Yeah1993 said:


> Suzuki won the match by pulling on the arm during the octopus though? The arm didn't just matter, it was THE matter. The match was themed around whether or not Okabyashi could get passed his hurt arm. If you thought the arm work was too drawn out/uninteresting then I can't fight that, but I feel comfortable saying it mattered.
> 
> ...
> 
> If you think this is true, aren't you doing the vice-versa by giving Okada a pass but not Okabayashi? If (in your words) it avoids the central problem here of a guy just not being able to sell any harder than he already was a minute ago, then why doesn't that count in Okada/Suzuki? I mean it was like twice as long as the BJW match too.


I couldn't quote you quoting me effectively, sorry about that. But I think your question about giving Okada/Suzuki a pass is a very valid one. I think your mileage will vary based on what you like. 

A few years ago I got tired of the psychology that Okabayashi/Suzuki subscribes to. In Okada/Suzuki, Okada sells the neck, and later the leg, much more like an actual athlete. In sports you don’t stop using a limb because it’s hurting, and if you wrestle with that psychology, then not changing your offense makes sense. Instead of not using his trademark offense, Okada would sell while doing a move, or immediately afterward, such as overexerting himself on a kip-up. The psychology works because the wrestler is still in peril if he's caught, countered, or simply put in another hold on the limb, and Okada got dominated often using that material. Because what Okada did on offense was still effective, I stayed invested because both sides were conveyed as having a chance.

I still think Okada/Suzuki would’ve been a better match if it had been shorter. Okada sold his ass off inside the holds and made it watchable even when Suzuki wasn’t working holds as much as he could, so I still enjoyed the match enough to watch it a second time just for fun. 

But the important point difference is that the way Okabayashi and Suzuki wrestled, it was silly for Okabayashi to not have an alternate gameplan. If your arm being injured means you can’t use your normal style and fighting is your job, you should prepare for that. However wrestlers in that realm of psychology very rarely wrestle that way. I can remember Bret Hart, Bryan Danielson, Chris Benoit, and Chris Jericho doing it at least a few times.

It would also be reasonable for Okabayashi to follow up this match by feeling he needs to become more versatile and adding elements to his game. I don't know if I've seen a wrestler in the modern era do that. And if he did that, it'd be excellent storytelling within that psychology and I should shut up.

You can still totally enjoy that style without the wrestlers changing their gameplan. It’s a classic approach for a reason. This is not one of those “you’re wrong to like a thing that I didn’t like” arguments. 

But especially because the story of this match meant Hideki Suzuki would dominate a lot, and do so with offense that I found uninspired, the match didn’t work on me. The style meant that Okabayashi couldn’t do a lot of what he normally does, or had to immediately halt momentum when he used the arm. The story of the match was that Suzuki hurt Okabayashi’s arm, worked it forever, and eventually made him submit. Okabayashi never mounted any offense that made him seem like a threat, so they basically told a two-minute story at ten times the length. 

Okabayashi is too big a star to tap that quickly, so I have to wait around while they fail to put together a dynamic story. And it’s not like Cena/Lesnar, because I’ve seen Okabayashi lose enough over the years that just seeing him get taken apart isn’t enthralling.

Last point: Not targeted at you, Yeah, but either I didn't explain it thoroughly enough or people are misreading. Okabayashi did not no-sell the entire time. Okabayashi absolutely sold for some of the match; that's obvious to any observer. He no-sold a few times, and I specified the instance where they were both on the top rope, with Suzuki behind him and working the arms, and Okabayashi used his injured arm to literally throw a grown man from behind him over his head and to the mat.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock n Roll)*​
Keith Lee vs. Brian Cage vs. Sami Callihan - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

:done Fucking christ, I lost my mind during this and it was the OPENER!!

LDRS of the New School vs. Best Friends - ***** (YES!)*

Very unlike most PWG-style tag matches. Heavy reliant on the character work of heel tactics of the LDRS and the long iso segment they had on Trent. Executed extremely well though. Great moment for the finish.

*PWG Tag Team Championship:* The Young Bucks (c) vs. Lucha Bros vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

:sodone :done

Ricochet & Fenix put on a fucking SHOW.

Also on the card: Chosen Bros vs. OI4K - *** 3/4 (The finish was DISGUSTING)


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Pete Dunne (c) vs Mark Andrews vs Mark Haskins @ PROGRESS Chapter 48


----------



## Oneiros

Big *YES* to:

*Young Bucks vs. Penta/Fénix vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet - PWG - Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock n Roll)*

****1/2


----------



## Corey

Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly _(EVOLVE 82)_ ***** (YES!)*

Think we need to start having serious conversations about Keith Lee being a candidate for wrestler of the year. His match vs. Hero to start the year was awesome and literally EVERY single match I've seen from him since that has been really good-to-great. He seems to adapt so well against anyone or any style that they throw at him. Kyle relentlessly attacked his leg and he sold that really well in the late stages with the painful grimaces on his face and the limping. Didn't mind the initial match stoppage and I thought it was really smart and helped the story that Kyle immediately attacked him after he agreed to restart and that ended up hurting Lee in the end. Awesome match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corey said:


> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly _(EVOLVE 82)_ ***** (YES!)*
> 
> Think we need to start having serious conversations about Keith Lee being a candidate for wrestler of the year. His match vs. Hero to start the year was awesome and literally EVERY single match I've seen from him since that has been really good-to-great. He seems to adapt so well against anyone or any style that they throw at him. Kyle relentlessly attacked his leg and he sold that really well in the late stages with the painful grimaces on his face and the limping. Didn't mind the initial match stoppage and I thought it was really smart and helped the story that Kyle immediately attacked him after he agreed to restart and that ended up hurting Lee in the end. Awesome match.


BASK IN HIS GLORY!










Seriously though, I didn't even know Keith Lee until the beginning of thee year. I don't think I watched a match of his that I don't think is really good. Dude has an incredible size and presence, but also is highly adaptable in the ring and is just overall really good.


----------



## Corey

Dr. Middy said:


> Seriously though, I didn't even know Keith Lee until the beginning of thee year. I don't think I watched a match of his that I don't think is really good. Dude has an incredible size and presence, but also is highly adaptable in the ring and is just overall really good.


Exactly. I saw him break into ROH in a tag team with Shane Taylor known as the Pretty Boy Killers, or as I saw them, two big fat black guys who I thought would do nothing in the company. :lol Then he signed with EVOLVE and I'm like... why? What do they see in this guy as a singles wrestler? Well I give all the credit in the world to @Natecore who said ROH would miss him and damn sure they did. He's been an absolute stud this year. Just needed a bigger platform and place to shine I guess.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dr. Middy said:


> BASK IN HIS GLORY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I didn't even know Keith Lee until the beginning of thee year. I don't think I watched a match of his that I don't think is really good. Dude has an incredible size and presence, but also is highly adaptable in the ring and is just overall really good.





Corey said:


> Exactly. I saw him break into ROH in a tag team with Shane Taylor known as the Pretty Boy Killers, or as I saw them, two big fat black guys who I thought would do nothing in the company. :lol Then he signed with EVOLVE and I'm like... why? What do they see in this guy as a singles wrestler? Well I give all the credit in the world to @Natecore who said ROH would miss him and damn sure they did. He's been an absolute stud this year. Just needed a bigger platform and place to shine I guess.


I cosign on the Keith Lee love.

I jus started watching independent consistently this year and I had no idea who this guy was the first time I saw him. But through his performances, he’s got a fan in me.

He’s big, he’s athletic, he’s got charisma, he knows how to work a crowd, he’s personable, feels like he can work with anyone of any size or any style. Guy just looks like the total package IMO. Does he go overboard with the flying at times? Yeah, but so do most guys on the Indies.

Point is, the guy is going to be a star. And I’m not a WWE mark where I think everyone should be in WWE. But with this guy’s talent and considering the main promotion he works for is Evolve who has a working relationship with WWE, I can’t not see him being a player there sometime in the near future.


----------



## Mordecay

PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock and Roll)

*Keith Lee vs Sami Callihan vs Brian Cage ****1/4 (Yes)*
Probably the best Triple Threat this year that didn't involved tag teams. First time I've seen Keith Lee and I officially join the Keith Lee Bandwagon, this guy is awesome, that running frankensteiner and the over the top dive, yeez. Actually the move I like the most was the samoan powerslam, that shit should be some powerhouse's finisher in WWE like yesterday. Not taking anything off Cage and Callihan, they were great too

*Chosen Bros vs OI4K ***3/4*
Pretty good tag match, Riddle and Cobb are a great tag team and it would surprise me if they don't win the tag titles in a year.

*Trevor Lee vs Lio Rush ***1/2*
*
Shane Strickland vs Desmond Xavier ****

*Marty Scurll & Zack Sabre Jr vs Chuck Taylor and Trent? *****
Another amazing tag match, ZSJ and Scurll and really great as a heel tag team and Trent probably is the best babyface in peril these days. The psichology was great in this match and the final moments with Trent and Sabre were a really nice finish

*Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix vs The Young Bucks vs Ricochet and Matt Sydal ****1/2 (Yes)*
This was crazy flippy shit for 20 minutes and was awesome, on par with the 6 man tag in BOLA last year. They were getting crazier and crazier with the moves as the match went on, until they killed Ricochet with a package piledriver and a Canadian Destroyer.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

So happy about the love Keith Lee is getting on here and I know this might sound bad, but I'm really happy he left ROH as he's managed to show what he's truly capable of. We can all bask in his glory.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yep, Keith Lee is absolutely incredible. Can't believe that LOLROH had him :lol - ever since debuting on EVOLVE, the dude has been on fire. Literally EVERY single one of his matches has been at least very good. Looking at my starz for his stuff there:

Keith Lee vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****
Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams - ****
Keith Lee vs. Ricochet - ***1/2
Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak - ****
Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ****3/4
Keith Lee vs. David Starr - ***1/2
Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak - ***1/2
Keith Lee vs. Fred Yehi - ***3/4

Bask in his glory, indeed. He's currently #4 on my Most Outstanding WOTY list, just behind ZSJ, Riddle & Shibata.


----------



## Concrete

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So happy about the love Keith Lee is getting on here and I know this might sound bad, but I'm really happy he left ROH as he's managed to show what he's truly capable of. We can all bask in his glory.


That doesn't sound bad. ROH is a wasteland for talent with high upsides.


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> Yep, Keith Lee is absolutely incredible. Can't believe that LOLROH had him :lol - ever since debuting on EVOLVE, the dude has been on fire. Literally EVERY single one of his matches has been at least very good. Looking at my starz for his stuff there:
> 
> Keith Lee vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams - ****
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet - ***1/2
> Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak - ****
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ****3/4
> Keith Lee vs. David Starr - ***1/2
> *Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak - ***1/2*
> Keith Lee vs. Fred Yehi - ***3/4
> 
> Bask in his glory, indeed. He's currently #4 on my Most Outstanding WOTY list, just behind ZSJ, Riddle & Shibata.


Honestly, the only Keith Lee match I've seen this year that I didn't like was the one from last weekend at Evolve 84 in his 2nd match against Dijak. To me, they tried way too hard to pack too much shit in and lot of it looked ugly and clunky.

But that aside, I am excited as I'm sure you are because apparently we're getting Lee vs. Riddle next month.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly, the only Keith Lee match I've seen this year that I didn't like was the one from last weekend at Evolve 84 in his 2nd match against Dijak. To me, they tried way too hard to pack too much shit in and *lot of it looked ugly and clunky*.
> 
> But that aside, I am excited as I'm sure you are because apparently we're getting Lee vs. Riddle next month.


That bolded part is a big reason why I liked the match so much - it was just an ugly, awkward at times, heavyweight spotfest. Not the statement sprint that their first EVOLVE match was, but a hellacious war of attrition. 

And yes, Riddle/Lee has me very excited! As it is clear to everyone here on this page of the thread, Keith Lee is fucking awesome & Riddle has proved that he is excellent when going against big dudes, fighting from underneath (vs. Hero, Elgin, WALTER). Gonna rule.


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> That bolded part is a big reason why I liked the match so much - it was just an ugly, awkward at times, heavyweight spotfest. Not the statement sprint that their first EVOLVE match was, but a hellacious war of attrition.
> 
> And yes, Riddle/Lee has me very excited! As it is clear to everyone here on this page of the thread, Keith Lee is fucking awesome & Riddle has proved that he is excellent when going against big dudes, fighting from underneath (vs. Hero, Elgin, WALTER). Gonna rule.


Eh, when I say ugly I mean blown spots. I think they both did a Reverse Rana spot and they both looked bad. Dijak slipped trying to Springboard. It’s just like, guys, I know you can do this stuff but you’re also 2 big powerhouses. Can we see more of that? Just my opinion.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Trevor Lee (c) vs. Chip Day
CWF Mid-Atlantic Heavyweight Title Match
CWF Mid-Atlantic Kernodle Brothers Tag Team Tournament - Day 2 (March 25, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. Ricochet
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni (April 29, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Juice Robinson
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni (April 29, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii
Singles Match
NJPW Wrestling Dontaku (May 3, 2017)
★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Wrestling Dontaku (May 3, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay
Best Of The Super Junior 2017 Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior 2017 - Day 1 (May 17, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi
Best Of The Super Junior 2017 Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior - Day 1 (May 17, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Thunder Liger
Best Of The Super Junior 2017 Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior - Day 2 (May 18, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay
Best Of The Super Junior 2017 Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior - Day 2 (May 18, 2017)
★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet
Best Of The Super Junior 2017 Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior - Day 4 (May 21, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]*


----------



## Concrete

*Tyler Bate vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS 5/17/17):***¾*
_Well, well, well, WELL! I am currently feeling things here. A battle between what I like out of wrestling contest and what I expect out of a PROGRESS match. The opening period where Bate was a snake works for me. Riddle is too dangerous to hop in there with and not expect to get picked apart. Riddle is good soaking this in. When they do engage it is wonderful littler bursts. There’s some neat “catch dude in a submission” that work better than they often dude. Though those things seem more en vogue right not and thus not as engaging. They did spots of the same vein three times. The Tyler Driver counter looked rough but I did enjoy the placement. The issue is it lead the rest of the bout feeling more like a going through the motions. Not in a lazy way, just in a “this is what makes a great match” way. I happen to think those things don’t make a great match. That’s me. Doesn’t take away the early portion being rad and the personalities still being there in spots during the back end of the match. People might like the ending. Didn't bother me too much though done kind of sloppily so let's call it a negative even if it isn't for the normal reasons. _​


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels - CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 05/27 - ****1/2 - YES!*

The greatest champion in all of wrestling today does it again.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Just finished Day 5 of the NJPW Best of the Super Juniors. Here's what I got from Night 2-5.

*YES to Justin Thunder Liger vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 2)*

This overall was a really awesome sprint of a match that clocked in just under 10 minutes I think. Really appreciate that they let Liger look amazing instantly, giving him a near fall on the first move in, and letting him just hit some huge moves on Takahashi. In fact, Liger himself took most of this match and looked amazing considering his age, and Takahashi just sneaked out with a win using his finish. Excellent match!

******

*NO but Recommended - Marty Scurll vs Dragon Lee – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 2)*

This had some nice technical work early on, and they turned into a little bit of a comedy standoff. The flexing thing does not with for Scurll here at all, Lee is ripped compared to him. I do like Scurll’s gimmick, but I think he relies on it a little too much sometimes, especially in comedy aspects. Loved him tying Lee’s mask to the rope, that was a heel move if I’ve ever seen one. 

2nd half of this match was very strong as they remained pretty equal to one another as they traded off advantages (still really dislike the finger break spot, I think it’s stupid because it’s never sold during the whole match, although Lee did sell it once he won). Lee ended up winning with a double foot stomp after a good turnbuckle battle. Pretty good match.

****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Tiger Mask IV vs KUSHIDA - NJPW BOTSJ (Night 3)*

This has to be the smallest space I’ve ever watched a New Japan match. It’s really interesting, yet kinda cool to see them in a place like this. Also, forgot if I’ve ever watched a match simply from a hard camera or not, not to mention there being no commentary at all.

They had a very simple format of the younger and faster guy in KUSHIDA controlling much of the match while the older grizzled veteran sold. They had a great spot where Tiger Mask went to a crossbody that was countered into what looked like a kimura, and then into an armbar submission. To my surprise, Tiger Mask ended up coming from behind and won. Really solid and fun match.

****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Marty Scurll vs Justin Thunder Liger – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 4)*

Obligatory “I hate the finger break spot” comment. This was pretty entertaining, with some nice comedy from both guys in the beginning, before Marty did some pretty good arm work on Liger. Him using a lot more character with Liger seemed to work better than with most guys. Overall, pretty enjoyable.

****1/2*
*
YES to Ricochet vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 4)*

They had an excellent match recently, so one could only expect another great match out of them again. They had an amazing starting pace, and I loved the counter of the sunset flip powerbomb with Ricochet doing a backflip, and then doing an insane dive out of the ropes. Shame this is only a hard cam show. 

Rest of the match was very good, with both guys exchanging segments in control while hitting big moves. It’s really weird to see them both collide into one another and be down for the count for awhile, but have it have nothing but crowd noise. They got somewhat into WWE style with the near falls, but it was still enjoyable to see them hit all these big moves. It felt like they had a really hot stretch to begin, took things down a notch, and then built it back up to a climax in the end. Really good.

******

*YES to ACH vs Tiger Mask IV – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 5)*

They really worked at a great pace here. ACH got over huge with those three sequential dives to the outside, all of which looked great. The majority of Tiger Mask’s matches seem to fall into this older veteran versus a faster, more agile, and younger opponent, and all of them have been pretty great. I appreciated ACH selling his back, failing twice on a suplex attempt only to nearly get it on the third try. And I was surprised to see Tiger Mask win, but he did in a great little match.

***** *
*
YES to Ryusuke Taguchi vs. El Desperado – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 5)*

Loved that little opening part where Taguchi baited in Desperado in like a bull fighter, only for Desperado to tackle and beat the crap out of him. Excellent. And then, Desperado shoved a pen up his ass. Like… what? Desperado was pretty vicious on top though, which was nice. Taguchi reminds me of Sami Zayn somewhat, both in how he does some of his moves and his overall look. The last half of this match was great, and then you had the fuckery finish in the end with the mask. Really great match, not a fan of the fuckery ending, but it different, and the match was good.

******

*YES to KUSHIDA vs BUSHI – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 5)*

Bushi’s all white suit and mask look amazing, god damn. They did a spot outside where Kushida put Bushi on a chair and hit a dropkick that just about destroyed him, it was glorious, especially when Bushi did the same spot to Kushida not too much later. 

Match got better and better as it progressed and both guys brought out their big moves. Bushi hit a sick codebreaker that looked like it just about killed Kushida at one point, and they did the most realistic looking Canadian destroyer I’ve ever seen (which is saying something). They was a great hoverboard lock spot that really got the crowd into it, with a smooth as butter roll through into a small package driver for the win. 

Great match with a lot of urgency to it, and both guys work really well with one another. 

*****1/4*


----------



## Natecore

Corey said:


> Exactly. I saw him break into ROH in a tag team with Shane Taylor known as the Pretty Boy Killers, or as I saw them, two big fat black guys who I thought would do nothing in the company. :lol Then he signed with EVOLVE and I'm like... why? What do they see in this guy as a singles wrestler? Well I give all the credit in the world to @Natecore who said ROH would miss him and damn sure they did. He's been an absolute stud this year. Just needed a bigger platform and place to shine I guess.


Thanks for the shoutout. I first saw Keith Lee in December '15 at an ROH tv taping. After sitting in 5 hrs worth of traffic to get to Nashville to see the Young Bucks vs Briscoes it was honestly Keith Lee that stole the show. 

I didn't just see a fat guy but a man that wears his weight unlike anybody I've seen in a prowrestling ring. His body type is one of a kind and combined with his athleticism, aura, presence, stature, size, charisma, his fucking smirk...and Glory, I immediately fell in love with Keith Lee! :mark:





This is the match. Watch his tag at 9:35. He has everything. He throws Bob and Hughes around like a hoss and sets up his dive like a true professional. He knows he is about to pop the crowd. And just watch how after the dive he explodes to his feet and perfectly embraces the standing ovation and Holy Shit chants. He knows he's a bad motherfucker!

Keith Lee is everything a prowrestler should be. I hope he makes a fortune in this business. I'm a fan for life. And when 2017 is done Keith Lee vs Dijak at Evolve 81 will easily be my MOTY!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*PWG: Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll)* 

*Sami Callihan v. Brian Cage v. Keith Lee* - ***** 1/4 (YES)*

*Young Bucks v. Fenix & Pentagon v. Sydal & Ricochet* - ***** 1/4 (YES)*


----------



## Corey

*ROH 6-Man Tag Team Championship Street Fight:* Bully Ray & The Briscoes (c) vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine _(ROH Unauthorized)_ ***** (YES!)*

You really just need to watch this match to realize how much fucking FUN it is. First off, War Machine are out dressed as the boys. Match gets started and there's about 6-7 minutes of really fun brawling, grabbing stuff from the crowd (that's red hot btw), bodies flying everywhere, and then we get... the moment. :mark: Idk what to call it, some sort of peacock-off or dance-off or something between Bully & Dalton but my god is it entertaining. :lol Mark Briscoe becomes a cameraman, Jay is losing his mind at ringside, the crowd is shitting themselves, etc. This match is just a boatload of fun, and even when you get past that segment, they go back to wrestling and it's good then too! There's like 15 minutes straight of "we want tables!" chants and at one point Castle yells "tables are for eating!" :lmao I love this company.

Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young _(ROH Unauthorized)_ ***** (YES!)*

I really appreciated this match. The name of the show is Unauthorized because every match was wrestled under relaxed rules, so the whole night we saw shenanigans, ref bumps, weapons, etc. They put this on as the main event because they're in Silas's hometown of Milwaukee and wrestled a completely clean match from bell to bell. Just a wonderful piece of wrestling here and a reminder on what ROH brings to the table on a nightly basis. These two have faced off before and have pretty good chemistry so they were able to scout all of their signature moves and that made for some really nifty sequences. Crowd was split the whole way through and there's a bunch of twists and turns in the finishing stretch. I love this company.

Also on the show: Adam Cole vs. Jay White (*** 1/2+) and Young Bucks vs. The Addiction with an added twist (*** 3/4)

ROH! ROH! ROH! :woo


----------



## fabi1982

Young Bucks v. Fenix & Pentagon v. Sydal & Ricochet - **** 1/2 - pure CARNAGE


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 9:
_Kushida vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru-****3/4*_

NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 10:
_Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll-******_

NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 11:
_Volador Jr. vs. ACH-******
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kushida-*****1/4*_


----------



## Mordecay

*KUSHIDA vs Ryusuke Taguchi ****1/2 BOSJ Day 11(Yes)*

What a match. I love big match Taguchi when he is serious and he was here. The transitions, the 2 armbreakers KUSHIDA did catching Taguchi in the air, Taguchi almost making KUSHIDA tap with the ankle lock, honestly I haven't seen many BOSJ matches but this is the match of the tournament for me


----------



## Corey

*BOTSJ Block B:* KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi _(NJPW 5/29)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Oh fuck yes, this was fantastic and the KUSHIDA match I've been waiting for. HE'S BACK! :mark: The sequences on the mat and the whole story around the submission trading and the move stealing was wonderful. I honestly don't think there was _any_ big spots whatsoever aside from KUSHIDA catching him in an armbar off of a leap so you gotta really appreciate how this company can have Ricochet vs. Ospreay (which a lot of people love) and then come back later with a match like this (that a lot of people will also love). The variety is great. Match of the tournament to this point.

EDIT: And if that wasn't enough, when the match is over they pan to the crowd and there's a woman literally crying in the front row. I mean... wow.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *KUSHIDA v. Ryusuke Taguchi*, _BOTSJ: Day 11_ - ***** 1/4*


----------



## Zatiel

Another YES to KUSHIDA Vs. Taguchi. It's the best match I've ever seen Taguchi have - this over-the-hill, kinda-goofy persona has helped get his less impactful style over so well. He even got to do the Nakamura gesture into a Hip Attack for a nearfall that the crowd freaking believed in. I loved how it opened with KUSHIDA being a step behind, too naive, too trusting, like he really is off his game. And then he freaking fought and clawed his way back along the match. All their mat sequences were great, with both guys have good gameplans to hamstring the other. Taguchi was ready for the God's Last Gift, so it played well off earlier matches in the tournament, but couldn't avoid it forever.

I also loved the post-match with both guys showing so much admiration for each other. They were sincerely grateful for the great match the other guy had given them. The whole thing exceeded my expectations.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*KUSHIDA vs. Taguchi - ****1/2 - YES!*

Paced like one, structured like one; this was a junior heavyweight epic through & through. Loved the early mat work - fantastic feel of competition there. The dueling limb work ruled, both guys are great when targeting arms & legs. The finishing stealing was done super well & the big counters + drama were superb. This was my most awaited match up on the tournament alongside Hiromu/Liger & it did not disappoint me one bit - after having the best junior heavyweight matches of 2016 & 2014, they went here & delivered the best one of 2017. Fantastic match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Jushin Liger vs. Taichi - NJPW BOSJ Day 12 - ****1/2 - YES!*



This is it - Jushin Thunder Liger's last ever BOSJ match. I actually was really rooting for him to win the whole thing because I feel like him vs. Hiromu II at Dominion would've been absolutely incredible. But it is what it is, they made Liger lose every match in the tournament leading up to this one - and while I initially didn't agree w/ that decision, I gotta say that this match made up for it. You got the most hated, the most annoying, the slimy ol' Taichi going against the man here. Right from the get go as Liger is making his entrance, the Suzuki-gun jumps him - Taichi talks some trash & that leads to him working the heat big time on Liger. He does it so in the most dickish, heelish fashion ever & it's just fucking awesome. Kicking Liger in the head, ripping his mask, cutting his gear w/ scissors. Finally when Despy & Kanemaru get involved again out comes KUSHIDA & Taguchi who take care of them, which leads to Liger, with his gear destroyed & all making a super comeback - emotions were running wild during that one and I got them goosebumps watching him hit Taichi with his signature stuff, just completely destroying the dick that almost ruined his last ever BOSJ match. This was wonderful pro wrestling. Liger is the best. roud


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Taichi should NEVER be nominated in a MOTY contender


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 12:
_Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll-******
Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi-******_


----------



## NastyYaffa

Time for the May update~!


> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 7 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 21 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 24 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 36 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 48 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 2 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 15 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 4 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Spring Navigation - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kairi Hojo vs. Konami (Stardom Grows Up Stars - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 38 ||*
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 4 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 12 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 3 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 7 ||
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 9 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tiger Mask (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 6 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 1 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Trent (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> OI4K vs. The SuperKliq (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 6 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 2 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 4 ||
> Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 7 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 3 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
> Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
> Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Sven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 8 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 8 ||
> *The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 15 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 5 ||
> The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 4 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity) || YES = 1 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Jay White (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Masters of the Craft) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 7 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 4 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 2 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 27/05) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 4 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 16 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
> John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 3 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 3 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 16 ||*
> Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 10 ||*
> The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardys (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
> Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 9 ||
> Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Luke Harper vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 26/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 3 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 01/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 10/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven (UK Championship Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (UK Championship Special) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 29 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 5 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 11 ||*
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick (205 Live 23/05) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> TNA:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee (Impact Wrestling 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> *LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*


----------



## Corey

*Lucha Underground Championship - All Night Long:* Johnny Mundo (c) vs. The Mack - ***** (YES!)*
_LU Season 3, Episode 20 (5/31)_



Spoiler: Review (which has spoilers)



I couldn't leave this off of my list based on the way I personally reacted to it. It's not a 35 minutes technical masterpiece but the storytelling, emotion, and sheer entertainment were second to none. Mundo's performance was god-like here. He outsmarted Mack on so many occasions and the guy is genuinely funny at times with this character. I laughed my ass of with the fake ankle injury, smirked with disdain when he had Mack chasing a completely different guy down the hallway, marked hard when Sexy Star jumped off the balcony dressed as someone in the band, and the last 5 minutes as a whole are incredible. Not only a damn good match, but extremely smart the way they put it together making you want more for next week. Kudos all around, especially to Mundo who just killed it. LU'S BACK! :mark:


----------



## fabi1982

LU Championship - All Night Long: Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack - **** - really great to see that some promotions can produce matches which doesnt bore me after 15mins.


----------



## Desecrated

A Yes from me for Kushida vs Taguchi.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack - ****1/2 - YES!*

LU is back with a bang - just when I thought the hype behind the company is dead, they return with a match like this. One of the best matches the company has put on so far. Much like in the first All Night Long match (vs. Prince Puma), this was a total Johnny Mundo show - he is absolutely amazing in his role. Loved him dominating the early stages of the match, that made him super confident & cocky, so when Mack started to muster those offensive flurries in - even getting a one fall in, he started to show great desperation & then he brilliantly fakes an injury. Classic heel spot. The stuff w/ all the interferences was done super well. The drama in the final moments w/ Willie busting out that huge dive from the ladder, only for the time to run out was pretty great. Terrific stuff all around - amazing character performance by Mundo & Mack was there with him all the way through w/ his great facial expressions & strong offense.


----------



## TJQ

YES

KUSHIDA vs Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW BOSJ N11

Absolutely wonderful, KUSHIDA continues to be one of my favorites on the NJPW roster. With no lost love on Taguchi, admittedly it was the first match of his I've REALLY enjoyed in I don't know how long, but he brought his A game for this match. Easily match of the tournament so far.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Cody Rhodes (c) v. Adam Cole*, _Northeast Wrestling: Spring Slam 5/26/17_ - ***** 1/2*

The crowd was f*cking bananas for this, both guys were massively over even got fight forever chants. Onto the match, Cole wrestled like an absolute dickhole of a heel, early on they played off of their history they teased the toosweet, got into some nice chain wrestling solid stuff. Teased the toosweet again for them to finally do it & Cole took advantage of Cody being gullible. Cole's work on top was real solid built some nice heat, Cody showed a lot of fire that I was honestly impressed with. The two traded finishes all while the crowd is going nuts then the spot of the match happens, Cody goes for a disaster kick but Cole catches him with a superkick and hits a cross rhodes ! The crowd loses their sh*t ! Cody kicks out, reverses another kick attempt by Cole and gets the win. Great stuff.


----------



## Corey

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Cody Rhodes (c) v. Adam Cole*, _Northeast Wrestling: Spring Slam 5/26/17_ - ***** 1/2*
> 
> The crowd was f*cking bananas for this, both guys were massively over even got fight forever chants. Onto the match, Cole wrestled like an absolute dickhole of a heel, early on they played off of their history they teased the toosweet, got into some nice chain wrestling solid stuff. Teased the toosweet again for them to finally do it & Cole took advantage of Cody being gullible. Cole's work on top was real solid built some nice heat, Cody showed a lot of fire that I was honestly impressed with. The two traded finishes all while the crowd is going nuts then the spot of the match happens, Cody goes for a disaster kick but Cole catches him with a superkick and hits a cross rhodes ! The crowd loses their sh*t ! Cody kicks out, reverses another kick attempt by Cole and gets the win. Great stuff.


You rent the show on Pivotshare for this?


----------



## Concrete

Corey said:


> You rent the show on Pivotshare for this?


This show is on the award winning Highspots Wrestling Network


----------



## Mordecay

I am liking all the love the Taguchi/KUSHIDA match is getting, such an outstanding match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> You rent the show on Pivotshare for this?


Paid the 9.99$ and then downloaded it to my PC.


----------



## Dead Seabed

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Taichi should NEVER be nominated in a MOTY contender


Taichi is still employed?


----------



## it's squezzy bitch

would recommend lu's all night long if you want a fun and entertaining match then this is worth a watch, if your the type of fan that scrutinises the angle of what an writslock is positioned in then this match is probably not for you


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

AAW Take No Prisoners:
_Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-*****3/4*_

My pick for North American MOTY so far. The best I've ever seen ZSJ and one of Big Mike's best.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

YES to Johnny Mundo vs The Mack - All Night Long

I was really weary about the first episode back from the long (unplanned) delay filling the entire show, wanting to see a wider variety of the stars and stories we have all missed so badly, but boy did this deliver. Such a well laid out, entertaining, unique match.


----------



## Corey

Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(AAW Take No Prisoners)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!)*

So ironic @Rainmaka! that you watched this the same day I planned on doing so.  Fantastic match. Definitely agree it's possibly the best performance I've seen from Sabre. He really has to use his speed and kicks here instead of all the submissions. Elgin just fucking CLOBBERS him whenever he can get his hands on him. The crowd loses their minds too so that really helps with the viewing. Simple & effective story and the execution was top notch. Great stuff.

------------------

PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum has 3 matches for me that _just_ missed the cut, basically all of which because the finishes held them back.

Tyler Bate vs. Trent Seven - *** 3/4 (fuck you Trent)
Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate - *** 3/4 (fuck you even more Trent)
PROGRESS Title: Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins vs. Mark Andrews - *** 3/4


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(AAW Take No Prisoners)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!)*
> 
> So ironic @Rainmaka! that you watched this the same day I planned on doing so.  Fantastic match. Definitely agree it's possibly the best performance I've seen from Sabre. He really has to use his speed and kicks here instead of all the submissions. Elgin just fucking CLOBBERS him whenever he can get his hands on him. The crowd loses their minds too so that really helps with the viewing. Simple & effective story and the execution was top notch. Great stuff.


I've lost count on how many times ZSJ has appeared on my MOTYC list just 6 months in. He's really come into his on this year and him and Elgin work so well together.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Will Ospreay vs KUSHIDA - NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Finals - ****1/4*

First, my big gripes. Ospreay and that damn shoulder selling was so sporadic! Sometimes he just decided to completely forget about it, and late into the match too, so that really detracted from things for me. But the action was SO GOOD. That shooting star while KUSHIDA was hanging on the ropes was a thing of beauty, and then to follow it up with the spike reverse hurracanrana...yikes. Hot finishing sequence too. KUSHIDA was totally on form and looked tremendous throughout.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought that Ospreay/KUSHIDA was very good, but the 1st half is what prevents it from being a bonafide classic. Ospreay pretty much no sold KUSHIDA's leg & arm work. That made the whole 1st half feel completely pointless imo. Thankfully the 2nd half was glorious though - they went into the full bomb mode & it was just wonderful. I definitely ain't complaining about a match being very good, but I feel like this had so much potential to be a classic because that 2nd half was seriously superb. Reminds me of my feelings about Okada/Omega in that sense.


----------



## Desecrated

I'll give a Yes to Kushida vs Ospreay. I loved the second half. Felt like a heavyweight slugfest and both attempting to murder each other. Ospreay's sporadic selling doesn't bother me as much as it would from another performer, because really, it's basically his character's trope (an annoying one at that). Something that I'll excuse provided he hits the notes in other parts of his performance.

Kushida was the star and absolutely MVP for the tournament. After that, a third match with Hiromu (so soon) doesn't bother me as much as it did at the start of the tournament. 

Bring on Dominion lads.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Finals:
_Kushida vs. Will Ospreay-*****3/4*_

Kushida proving he is still the Ace of the Juniors.


----------



## CGS

@Rainmaka! almost 5* for Kushida/Ospreay? :wow. Wouldn't rate it past **** and even then that **** was because the 2nd half of the match made up for the first half of it. Good match but Ospreay's poor selling really did harm it. 

Kushida was GOAT in it though


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

CGS said:


> @Rainmaka! almost 5* for Kushida/Ospreay? :wow. Wouldn't rate it past **** and even then that **** was because the 2nd half of the match made up for the first half of it. Good match but Ospreay's poor selling really did harm it.
> 
> Kushida was GOAT in it though


I understood the story they were telling perfectly and Ospreay's lack of selling was no worse than Seth Rollins from this past Raw or the majority of the WWE roster nowadays. :draper2


----------



## CGS

Rainmaka! said:


> I understood the story they were telling perfectly and Ospreay's lack of selling was no worse than Seth Rollins from this past Raw or the majority of the WWE roster nowadays. :draper2


I understood it too but i still would have preferred Ospreay to act at least a lil vulnerable after Kushida spent the first 10 mins "working him down so he couldn't do all the flippy stuff". At least do some fucking limping after you hit a move or something will FFS :lol

Rollins is terrible though so we can defo agree on that.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I'm working behind a few days on the Super Juniors, so I'm currently watching some Day 11. Should eventually have watched all the way to the final match by tonight or this weekend. Here's what I got for Days 6-10.

*NO Will Osperay vs Jushin Thunder Liger – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 6)
*
Always love the surfboard submission, might be one of my favorite moves. This was largely a very solid and fun affair with some nice submission moves. Nothing special or anything, but good. Still seems weird with what they’re doing with Liger’s booking though.

****1/4*

*NO but Recommended - Ricochet vs Dragon Lee – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 6)*

Beginning of this was a bunch of impressive acrobatics by both guys. Cool, but nothing I haven’t seen before. Ricochet was heelish here, getting the heat on Dragon Lee before they did a lot of nice moves that led to a huge diving flip to the outside by Lee. There was a lot of nice counters too, and it’s very evident that their chemistry is solid as hell. I’d love to see a longer match on a higher stage between these two, they could have a ****1/2 match there. This was really good though. 

****3/4*

*NO but Recommended - ACH vs KUSHIDA – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 7)*

Really liked the spot where ACH tried to keep kipping up to get out of the arm lock Kushida had him in, only to be put right back in it. Also loved the Spanish fly type move into an armbar submission., and the counter off the armbar on the ropes ACH did. This built really well throughout the whole match and was pretty damn good by the end of it. Very fun match.

****1/2*

*NO to Hiromu Takahashi vs TAKA Michinoku - NJPW BOTSJ (Night 8)
*
Taka was doing all those little heel moves during this match, and he was great at them. He also did some decent leg work on Takahashi as well. Pretty fun little match overall.

*****

*NO to Ricochet vs Jushin Thunder Liger – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 8)*

Liger seems more and more over because people keep expecting him to finally win. I’m still questioning the booking and all, I mean Liger is more than capable of having an awesome finals match if he was in it. 

Really liked Ricochet working submissions for the heat and generally going slower. It shows a different dimension to his ability. Also, the two of them shouting shut up at one another was hilarious. It’s pretty amazing that the crowd still believes Liger will win with the Liger bomb with as many who have kicked out of it. Liger loses again sadly, but a pretty good match.

****1/4*

*NO but Recommended - Will Osperay vs Dragon Lee – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 8)
*
This feels similar to the match Ricochet had with Lee beforehand in the start with the acrobatics. Really liked the portion they did on the apron, including the rana Lee did onto Osperay on the floor from the mat (that was awesome). Still not a fan of Osperay screaming, it sounds overdramatic, in a bad way. They kept doing these really cool counters, like Lee flpping outside to avoid crashing and burning only for Osperay to dive on him. This was an excellent match I wished went longer.

****3/4*

*NO but Recommended KUSHIDA defeated Yoshinobu Kanemaru – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 9)*

Appreciate Kanemaru going right after Kushida even before the bell like a true heel. He put the heat on Kushida for awhile, along with some Suzuki-gun shenanigans. Kushida on fire was awesome, everything looked crisp and the crowd was behind him. Then we had more fuckery with Suzuki-gun and the ref spot, which only go the crowd more on Kushida’s side, which is why I’m okay with this and it doesn’t annoy me as much. Kushida in the end overcame the odds, and this was really great and different. Good match.

****1/2
*

*NO but Recommended - Dragon Lee vs Jushin Thunder Liger – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 10)*

Liger has looked good this whole tournament despite not winning, too bad this is his last one. Liked all of the submission reversals, and how they were playing this off like a friendly exhibition, well that is, until Lee started to punch the hell out of Liger in the corner. I’m also always amazed at how that 20 count thing still gets huge reactions, and they did it twice in the match. This was a very fun 8 min sprint. 

****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Hiromu Takahashi vs Marty Scurll – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 10)*

I liked that drawn out spot for the sunset flip powerbomb that ended up with Marty just smashing Takahashi’s head in. Marty was really heeling it up in this match with his work on top, it was nice to not have all the comedy for once. Much of the match though was pretty even between both guys, and they worked really well with one another, ramping it up more and more towards the end. My one claim remains that I hate that finger break spot, and also I think the hard camera hurt the match somewhat. Really well structured match though, another I wish got a bigger stage and more time.

****3/4*


----------



## Zatiel

Got to throw a *NO* at KUSHIDA Vs. Ospreay. This reminded me a lot of those classic Bryan Danielson ROH matches where he'd work with an amazing athlete who hadn't put together psychology yet. Danielson, and here KUSHIDA, would compensate by trying to structure everything as logically as he could, letting the other guy sell as much as he wanted, and giving him ample opportunities to look impressive and show him up. I have zero complaints about KUSHIDA's performance. He's one of the best technical wrestlers of my lifetime and was on point the entire time, with cut-offs, limb work, timing, selling struggle and exhaustion. Ospreay, on the other hand, seems to be trying to improve his shoddy selling by being overly dramatic and screaming at certain intervals, and it comes across as forced. It's better than his older style of no-selling way too much, but it is still distracting. Hopefully he continues to work on it.

Does his offense look good? Abso-freaking-lutely. He hits some bonkers stuff here. But he performed in a way that was more suited to the (far more fun) Ricochet match from earlier in the tournament. I absolutely HATED when he just stood up after KUSHIDA threw Kawada kicks into his face and posed at him. Ultimately, this felt worse in every way than their earlier, simpler matches, specifically because it called for them to do a ton more, and the longer it went, the more Ospreay slipped.

When he's on, Ospreay is phenomenal (Vs. Ricochet earlier, and Vs. Rey Fenix in AAW at Mania weekend). But jeeze, when he's off, even KUSHIDA and Red Shoes can't make it work.


----------



## peep4life

****3/4 for Ospreay/Kushida. Absolutely loved it. The selling doesn't bother me cause I can enjoy fantastic performances without having to bitch about little things. That match had everything I love about wrestling 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

Hell, I have to give a YES to KUSHIDA vs Will Ospreay ****1/2

Yes, I know I've criticized a lot Ospreay selling and I will keep doing it until he fixes it, but this match was awesome. When both reached the point of "Fuck it, let's forget about selling" and hit big move after big move it became great, both trying to do whatever it was necessary to win. The finish with the 2 Back to the Future was :clap. And, I have to be honest, the post match stuff helps it at least half a star, it was one of the best post match stuff I've seen in a while. It wouldn't surprise me if Big Dave give this the full 5, what a year NJPW is having, and we still have Dominion, Long Beach and the G1


----------



## Natecore

Kushida vs Ospreay

**********
Yes


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean, I had no problem with the Ospreay vs. Kushida match. I have seen far worse selling whether it be the Indies, Japan, WWE, etc.

And Ospreay did do things like struggle to get Kushida in the ring to sell the arm. Point is, I thought they had a strong but slow in a good way opening. Leading to a wild final 10 minutes. Even if there was bad selling, I was too busy getting sucked into the match to notice.


----------



## Bruce L

*YES* (★★★★¾) to KUSHIDA/Ospreay. I feel like when people are saying "Ospreay's selling was bad" here, what they're really saying is "the early attempts at limb work didn't end up being the story of the match," which is an observation, not a criticism. The story here was two guys with a lot to prove reaching down deep and pulling out whatever stops they had to to get the win. I thought Ospreay's selling was actually perfect; he favored the arm and leg long enough to show how hurt he was, but refused to allow the pain to stop him from employing his most effective weapons against the man he had to prove he could beat, and the fact that the leg work eventually wasn't a factor anymore played in well with the way KUSHIDA in turn abandoned it in favor of his own bombs. It also plays in well with KUSHIDA's ongoing evolution, realizing that the submission game that brought him so much success for so long might not be enough anymore and working on his high-impact arsenal. The whole thing actually kind of reminded me of a junior version of a Kings Road match, and I can't think of a higher compliment anyone could pay a wrestling match without just going the full ★★★★★. I won't do that here, for my nebulous "I just know a ★★★★★ when I see one, and this wasn't quite one" reasons, but this was absolutely outstanding stuff all around, and my #3 match of the year so far.

Also gonna throw ★★★★ and a *YES* vote at KUSHIDA/BUSHI from earlier in the tournament. Has BUSHI been this good for a while, or did he just wrestle the match of his life on this night? Either way, loved it. He's someone whose work I've never been especially taken with, but who I always inexplicably really wanted to see get to that point, and he came through in a big way here.


----------



## Dr. Middy

The rest of the NJPW Super Juniors. All I have left now is the finals of Osperay/KUSHIDA.
*
YES to Volador Jr vs ACH – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 11)*
This was really great from the start. Volador got some serious air on a dive outside, it looked like he nailed ACH and some of the boys as well. I really like ACH as a natural babyface, he gives that vibe off better than the majority of the people in the tournament. He did FIVE dives outside again, and although I think it’s too much, I can’t complain because the crowd REALLY got into it. I like that he also refused to win with a count out. They had a nice sequence of strikes that led into some counters, with ACH getting a german on a springboard move off the ropes Volador tried. Shame though that ACH lost, but if you do a top rope rana like that, it should end a match. 

This was tremendous, an ACH looked like a real star during this. 

******
*
YES to KUSHIDA vs Ryusuke Taguchi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 11)*

If Luigi from Super Mario Bros was a wrestler, I would imagine him looking somewhat like Taguchi (except he’d be Italian obviously). 

It was nice to see serious Taguchi mat wrestling, but Kushida was basically doing laps around him initially. You could tell from the very start that Taguchi was the huge underdog. Loved the spots where they did the same moves, and loved Kushida catching Taghchi’s attempt at a hip attack from the apron. Into an armbar, which started the work on the arm of Taguchi. Kushida was doing a lot of nice work on the arm, before an Eddie special by Taguchi let to Kushida tweaking his knee, and then the heat changed. 

The match started to heat up as they started doing more counters. Loved the submission counters going back and forth, where Kushida even tried an ankle lock of his own. Taguchi doing his stomach punch got a massive reaction. Then both dudes started to work on each other’s arms, and the crowd is really into this now. Taguchi then laid into Kushida, using every last move he had and then we got an awesome ankle lock spot, before another near fall. The package driver finally ended it, after Taguchi fought through the kimura. 

This was awesome, one of the best matches of the tournament, and man, they did a hell of job in making you think Taguchi could pull it off. Just fantastic.

*****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Jushin Thunder Liger vs Taichi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 12)*

This was merely a bunch of brawling and Suzuki-gun antics. They were doing an amazing job of putting the crowd 100% for Liger winning though, although that would have been the case really with anybody. Kushida and Taguchi helped even the odds, and then Liger finally won. The moment of him finally picking up a win was great, but the match was pretty meh for me, although I get what they were doing. Hard to rate it as a match, but for what they wanted, this worked great.

*N/A (***1/2?)*
*
YES to Marty Scurll vs Ricochet – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 12)*
I liked Scurll attacking right at the bell, and being urgent considering it was the end of the tournament and all. There are so many good high fliers right now, but the way Ricochet controls himself in the air is something amazing. Scurll meanwhile is awesome when it comes to fan interaction and all. Scurll did a surfboard and then continued to flip sideways and back up, which gets him a bonus point (he’ll lose it though with the finger break spot). Their style contrast works really well, it forces Scurll to work a bit quicker, while Ricochet doesn’t have to move a million miles an hour. 

I loved all the counters they were doing, off the ropes with lariats, or the finger break spot which transitioned into what looked like a chickenwing attempt, and into multiple suplexes by Ricochet. I was surprised to see Ricochet kick out of two piledrivers though, not a move I would use for multiple near falls. Scurll continually finding ways to put him in the chicken wing was cool, and that ended up being the finish. 

Really strong match overall, loved all the counters, but I wish the finger break spot would result in more selling or play into something once in awhile, it never seems to matter other than a cheap pop.

*****1/4*

*YES to Will Osperay vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW BOTSJ (Night 12)*

They started out swinging, which was cool. There was urgency here some this technically was for the winner of the block. I thought the spot where Osperay jumped into the chairs on Takahashi was really great. It was also nice that Takahashi just hit his sunset flip powerbomb to the outside in one shot this time, it had been teased a ton beforehand in other matches.

Also worth mentioning, somebody needs to tell Osperay that screaming bloody murder for every move done on a supposed injured leg does not mean its good selling. A good portion of the time it comes across as blatant overreaction, and thus completely takes away from believability of the match. I liked his limping as he walked, that part was good, but when he just stopped selling it and started doing moves where’s he’s obviously using the leg to jump and do moves, that made no sense and hurt the match. But for the most part, he’s improving on that front, but he still needs work.

Overall though, match was very good, both guys showed good urgency.

******

*NO to ACH vs Ryusuke Taguchi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 13)*

Some ass based humor to start, which was lowkey hilarious. I kinda wished they were more serious though given it being the last day and all. This multiple outside dive thing seems to be ACH’s thing now, whic is something I don’t remember from Evolve, but he gets good reactions for it so I’m okay with it. I really did like the idea that for every other match, ACH was willing to win cleanly, but this time he was allowing Taguchi to be counted out. 

2nd part of the match was more serious thankfully, well apart from Taguchi thigh squeezing ACH’s hand. They picked up the pace pretty nice, but I don’t think they really needed all the time they got. Still, pretty good match, it was nice to see ACH do well during this tournament and get fan support, hopefully he’s used in the future there.

****
*
*YES to KUSHIDA vs Volador Jr – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 13)*
It’s so cool watching Kushida roll through on headlocks, it’s always really smooth and fluid when he does it. They had some nice sequences to start with both guys showing off their agility and athleticism. Also, Volador just turns into a blur when he runs the ropes; he’s really quick.

After some dives and count out teases, they were back in the ring as Volador was on top. I really liked that slow transition into a backstabber, it felt like Kushida was trying everything he could to not be sent backwards. Volador did a nice moonsault to the outside that led to another near count out. I think they’re overusing this trope now. Each guys did big top rope hurricanranas for near falls, and that got the crowd going. A nice sequence of pinning attempts by Volador followed a reverse rana, and this is heating up nicely before a package piledriver ended things.

This was a very good, solid match with a lot of nice action as it stayed very fast paced. 

******


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *KUSHIDA v. Will Ospreay*, _BOTSJ: Final_, ***** 1/2*

*YES* to *Adam Cole v. Hangman Page*, _ROH TV_ - ***** 1/4*

Wrestling can be pretty great sometimes.


----------



## DELITE

Yes to: Ricochet & Sydal vs. Young Bucks vs. Fenix and Pentagon ****1/4

No to: Ospreay vs. Kushida ***


----------



## Taroostyles

Yes to Kushida/Ospreay 

****3/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven - PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1 - ****3/4 - YES!*

Those that have seen this and/or know how the match went might find me nominating it ridiculous, but fuck me, this was one of the best matches of the year. I usually don't rate matches that last 3 fucking seconds & have only 1 fukken' move in them, but this was so perfectly executed - they built it up wonderfully w/ Trent Seven being a complete dick right from his entrance to his excellent heel promo. The build even goes back to Chapter 48 where the beef between Riddle & British Strong Style (& Trent Seven in particular) started. This could've been a total miss if Trent's promo hadn't been so great & if Riddle's knee looked like shit, but both executed their parts to perfection & as a result we got an absolute hit. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Got bored & broke down which wrestlers have appeared in my highest rated matches this year:

*******
*Kazuchika Okada (2), Katsuyori Shibata, Kenny Omega*

***** 3/4*
*Tomohiro Ishii (2), Katsuyori Shibata, Kenny Omega, Ricochet, Will Ospreay*

***** 1/2*
*Adam Cole (3), Tetsuya Naito (2), Katsuyori Shibata (2), Matt Riddle (2), Kenny Omega, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tomohiro Ishii, Michael Elgin, Minoru Suzuki, KUSHIDA, Ryuske Taguchi, Will Ospreay, Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Christopher Daniels, YOSHI-HASHI*

***** 1/4*
*Adam Cole (5), Young Bucks (3), The Hardyz (2), Jay White (2), Katsuyori Shibata (2), AJ Styles (2), John Cena, Minoru Suzuki, Matt Taven, Cody Rhodes, Will Ospreay, Keith Lee, Brian Cage, Sami Callihan, KUSHIDA, Hangman Page, Marty Scrull, Bad Luck Fale, Kevin Owens, Roman Reigns, Tetsuya Naito, Juice Robinson.*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> *Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven - PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1 - ****3/4 - YES!*
> 
> Those that have seen this and/or know how the match went might find me nominating it ridiculous, but fuck me, this was one of the best matches of the year. I usually don't rate matches that last 3 fucking seconds & have only 1 fukken' move in them, but this was so perfectly executed - they built it up wonderfully w/ Trent Seven being a complete dick right from his entrance to his excellent heel promo. The build even goes back to Chapter 48 where the beef between Riddle & British Strong Style (& Trent Seven in particular) started. This could've been a total miss if Trent's promo hadn't been so great & if Riddle's knee looked like shit, but both executed their parts to perfection & as a result we got an absolute hit. Beautiful stuff.


Pffft only ****3/4, I give it the full 5, lol in all seriousness though it was really well done


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Will O'Spreay vs KUSHIDA - NJPW BOSJ Finals - ****1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> *Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven - PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1 - ****3/4 - YES!*
> 
> Those that have seen this and/or know how the match went might find me nominating it ridiculous, but fuck me, this was one of the best matches of the year. I usually don't rate matches that last 3 fucking seconds & have only 1 fukken' move in them, but this was so perfectly executed - they built it up wonderfully w/ Trent Seven being a complete dick right from his entrance to his excellent heel promo. The build even goes back to Chapter 48 where the beef between Riddle & British Strong Style (& Trent Seven in particular) started. This could've been a total miss if Trent's promo hadn't been so great & if Riddle's knee looked like shit, but both executed their parts to perfection & as a result we got an absolute hit. Beautiful stuff.


Lol. Now you see, I don’t care for star ratings and even if I did I wouldn’t rate it that high. But it did make me laugh my ass off.

“The winner of this match, by virtue of knocking Trent Seven the FUCK OUT, Matt Riddle!”

Also, apparently Trent Seven and Brock Lesnar are colleagues.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> Also, apparently Trent Seven and Brock Lesnar are colleagues.


That was amazing :lol


----------



## Desecrated

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Got bored & broke down which wrestlers have appeared in my highest rated matches this year:
> 
> *******
> *Kazuchika Okada (2), Katsuyori Shibata, Kenny Omega*
> 
> ***** 3/4*
> *Tomohiro Ishii (2), Katsuyori Shibata, Kenny Omega, Ricochet, Will Ospreay*
> 
> ***** 1/2*
> *Adam Cole (3), Tetsuya Naito (2), Katsuyori Shibata (2), Matt Riddle (2), Kenny Omega, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tomohiro Ishii, Michael Elgin, Minoru Suzuki, KUSHIDA, Will Ospreay, Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Christopher Daniels, YOSHI-HASHI*
> 
> ***** 1/4*
> *Adam Cole (5), Young Bucks (3), The Hardyz (2), Jay White (2), Katsuyori Shibata (2), AJ Styles (2), John Cena, Minoru Suzuki, Matt Taven, Cody Rhodes, Will Ospreay, Keith Lee, Brian Cage, Sami Callihan, KUSHIDA, Hangman Page, Marty Scrull, Bad Luck Fale, Kevin Owens, Roman Reigns, Tetsuya Naito, Juice Robinson.*


This post is frustrating, only because it highlights that Shibata won't be in the G1. Incredible work in 3 and a 1/2 months, and at the rate he was pulling them out since the WK10, could've easily doubled his frequency on your list by King of Pro Wrestling.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Desecrated said:


> This post is frustrating, only because it highlights that Shibata won't be in the G1. Incredible work in 3 and a 1/2 months, and at the rate he was pulling them out since the WK10, could've easily doubled his frequency on your list by King of Pro Wrestling.


Absolutely, Shibata was having an incredible year. Definitely was close to Okada for WOTY. It is a shame what happened because he was having one of the best years I've seen.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Got bored & broke down which wrestlers have appeared in my highest rated matches this year:
> 
> *******
> *Kazuchika Okada (2), Katsuyori Shibata, Kenny Omega*
> 
> ***** 3/4*
> *Tomohiro Ishii (2), Katsuyori Shibata, Kenny Omega, Ricochet, Will Ospreay*
> 
> ***** 1/2*
> *Adam Cole (3), Tetsuya Naito (2), Katsuyori Shibata (2), Matt Riddle (2), Kenny Omega, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tomohiro Ishii, Michael Elgin, Minoru Suzuki, KUSHIDA, Will Ospreay, Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Christopher Daniels, YOSHI-HASHI*
> 
> ***** 1/4*
> *Adam Cole (5), Young Bucks (3), The Hardyz (2), Jay White (2), Katsuyori Shibata (2), AJ Styles (2), John Cena, Minoru Suzuki, Matt Taven, Cody Rhodes, Will Ospreay, Keith Lee, Brian Cage, Sami Callihan, KUSHIDA, Hangman Page, Marty Scrull, Bad Luck Fale, Kevin Owens, Roman Reigns, Tetsuya Naito, Juice Robinson.*


Does that list include the BOSJ final?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Does that list include the BOSJ final?


Yeah bro, had it at **** 1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Desecrated said:


> This post is frustrating, only because it highlights that Shibata won't be in the G1. Incredible work in 3 and a 1/2 months, and at the rate he was pulling them out since the WK10, could've easily doubled his frequency on your list by King of Pro Wrestling.


Shibata was killing it from start of the year till the Okada match. He's STILL my #3 WOTY behind ZSJ & Riddle & if I had to predict, I'd say he'll still be around top-25 by the end of the year even if he doesn't wrestle another match. Such a workhorse.

Miss him so much :mj2


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah bro, had it at **** 1/2


Ah, I haven't seen you comment on it, that why I asked lol. BTW you forgot "Big Match" Taguchi in your ****1/4 list :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Ah, I haven't seen you comment on it, that why I asked lol. BTW you forgot "Big Match" Taguchi in your ****1/4 list :lol


I did ! I thought I put him right after KUSHIDA :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Samoa Joe v. Finn Balor v. Roman Reigns v. Seth Rollins v. Bray Wyatt*, _Extreme Rules_ - 
***** 1/4*


----------



## Mordecay

Extreme Rules

Yes to the Fatal 5 Way ****1/4

No but recommended Dean Ambrose vs The Miz ****


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Dean Ambrose vs The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship – WWE Extreme Rules 2017*

Apart from the gimmick which made no sense for the PPV, this was actually a pretty hot match and they did a good job working with the DQ gimmick, using a lot of spots dedicated towards it. It was cool to have Miz win, hopefully he does something more with the title. 

****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Austin Aries vs Neville for the Cruiserweight Championship – WWE Extreme Rules 2017*

Pretty good match overall, some nice work on limbs by both of them. Technically it was pretty sound, but it felt like it never got into 3rdgear, even with the nice spots like the sunset powerbomb into last chancery and the red arrow into the rings of Saturn; the latter I think was the highest point of the match. I feel like they could have did better if it was a NO-DQ submission match, but still pretty damn good.

****3/4*

*YES to Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Bray Wyatt for the #1 Contender for the WWE Universal Championship – WWE Extreme Rules 2017*

They did a great job of building this up an putting some great spots in, while also putting some little narratives in there. I liked Dollar Menu Wrecking Crew (Bray and Joe) just bulldozing over all the faces initially before turning on each other, and Roman/Seth facing was really great (would have been better without that Raw match with a finish). The barricade spot was nice, as was Seth’s frog splash on Wyatt (a thing of beauty), and Balor I think had the best hot segment of anybody in the match. The ending was smoking hot, with everybody hitting big moves, and Joe sneaked in to choke Balor out.

This was a really fun match with a well-structured build that kept going up and up without ever seeming boring. We’ll see how Lesnar and Joe turn out.

*****1/2*


----------



## Taroostyles

Fatal 5 Way-****

Great multi man match that only really suffered from a slow start and a story alliance from Joe and Wyatt that didn't really generate the heat it was supposed to for the payoff. Everyone looked good for the most part and we get a dream match out of it.

Miz/Ambrose-***1/2
Aries/Neville-***1/4

Aries and Neville worked hard but the stip didn't really fit well and then they had count outs and dqs which doesn't make any sense in a submission match. Imagine if Bret vs Austin had count outs and dqs, yeah wouldn't quite be the same match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE Extreme Rules:
_Bray Wyatt vs. Seth Rollins vs. Samoa Joe vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns in a Fatal 5-Way Extreme Rules Match-******_


----------



## Corey

These are live ratings and I can't wait to watch the show back on the Network, but fuck Extreme Rules was definitely one of the top 2 PPVs I've ever been to. I'll take quality over quantity any day.

*Intercontinental Championship:* The Miz (c) vs. Dean Ambrose - ***** (YES!)*

This match was BRILLIANT in my eyes. Miz's attempts at getting Dean disqualified were all great and the way the story unfolded in the late stages just for him to win it by pinfall was really well done. Also liked the leg psychology coming into play. I was definitely losing my mind during this one. :lol

*Extreme Rules Fatal 5-Way #1 Contender's Match:* Roman Reigns vs. Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins vs. Samoa Joe vs. Bray Wyatt - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

First off, no Demon King for Balor was a disappointment. That would've been great to see in person. Secondly, Roman is the new Cena for sure. He doesn't have to do ANYTHING and the reaction is insane. :lol This match definitely got wild in the last several minutes and that made for some great twists and turns. I could've done without the Joe & Wyatt alliance lasting for so long because why the fuck is that even a thing(?) and the PPV as a whole didn't really feel as _extreme_ as it has in the past. Rollins was the man here as always. Loved all the little stories they threw in too and the showdowns between certain guys (Roman & Seth). If I had not stumbled upon the Vegas betting odds by accident and seen that Joe was the favorite, the finish would've been a complete shock. Really did not expect to win though, honestly. If we can get a real mean streak out of and Brock not to just do suplexes, this shit could be reaaaallllly good.

-----------------

Neville/Aries I'm sure had to be better on camera than it was in the arena. The match seemed very solid but the placement was horrible having to follow Jeff Hardy killing himself and going prior to the main event. I also wondered aloud why there were countouts in a submission match.  Doesn't make much sense. And for what it's worth I really enjoyed that cage match. A lot of it has to do with me wearing a Cesaro shirt and seeing them win, but also because it seemed pretty unpredictable and the finish was both a little confusing and also 100% something dumbass Jeff would do to end up costing his team. :lol Some of the spots looked really good too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Neville/Aries III was my MOTN for ER. ***3/4 for that. Some neat psychology in it around Aries' injuries. Their best match against each other for sure.


----------



## DELITE

*****1/2 * for "Extreme Rules" main event


----------



## Zatiel

YES to Matt Riddle Vs. Jeff Cobb from Night 2 of Progress's tournament. These two always feel like they do less against each other than they do against so many opponents, but what they do is larger than life and means so much more. Just that Hanging Kimura spot had a sense of struggle without ever having to get Benoit/Angle-levels of technical. Cobb's Canadian Destroyer was absolutely nuts. I loved Riddle freaking out when his Fisherman's Busters failed. I hope these guys wrestle each other forever. Up there with anything else from Britain I've seen this year.

NO to Neville/Aries III. Like their Mania match, this was just a good match, not a great one. The opening was fine, the close was hot, but the middle dragged. It still feels like they have something much better in them.

YES to Samoa Joe Vs. Finn Balor Vs. Romain Reigns Vs. Bray Wyatt Vs. Seth Rollins. YES at least to get it on the ballot, even though it'd lose to Bate/Dunne or Cena/Styles for me, but it belongs in the MOTYC conversation for WWE. Joe, Wyatt, and Balor were the backbone of this match. Joe and Wyatt forming a pact of monsters at the outset was great, leading up until they turned on each other. But they didn't just turn on each other - after abusing Balor, he got to interrupt both of them and get his revenge. That kept the first half of the match strong until the match turned into big spots in the WWE main event tradition. And insofar as everyone knows Reigns is a heel, they plugged him in for good nearfalls in the back half of the match, letting the crowd dread that he'd win something that everyone else worked harder for.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES to Tyler Bate Vs Travis Banks SSS16 Day 3 **** 3/4


----------



## antoniomare007

*NOMINATING*

*Kento Miyahara vs Shuji Ishikawa - All Japan Triple Crown title match 5/21*

It's the kind of match that some people will love and others will hate. I'm kinda in the middle but lean on liking it because it wasn't long enough were the flaws made the match drag. The first half is pretty standard with both of them just clashing against each other until Shuji gets the upperhand. He has an average control segment working the back, strong enough for me to buy the damage and short enough for it not to need Kento to sell like crazy (he still does a very good job at selling though). The second half is just bomb throwing and trading near falls with a red hot Korakuen getting more and more anxious about who's gonna win. They managed to keep building momentum and going for bigger stuff so it felt like the drama was building with each bomb and the finish felt very definite. 

It's a low nomination from my end but I think others will like this a lot. Specially because it was only 20 minutes long.


----------



## NastyYaffa

PROGRESS Super Strong Style 16 Day 2:

*Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm - ****1/4 - YES!*

A fantastic main event & truly the perfect match to introduce the PROGRESS Women's Championship with. Just super fun action from start to finish w/ all 3 women being great - they all showed some really good looking offense & Jinny was terrific in her ultra heel role.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PWG Game Over, Man!:
_Lio Rush vs. Rey Fénix-******
Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle-****3/4*
Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O'Reilly-****3/4*
War Machine vs. The Young Bucks-******
Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll in a Reseda Street Fight-******_


----------



## Corey

*BOTSJ Final:* KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay _(NJPW 6/3)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

First things first. I fully disagree with anyone saying that Ospreay's selling was "bad" or that there was a lack of it. I feel the complete opposite and agree with a lot of what @Bruce L had to say. Thought his selling and honestly his performance throughout the whole match was fantastic. The legwork in the early minutes were just an attempt for KUSHIDA to ground him but it didn't work out. There's no need for him to have any long term selling there because he did enough within the minutes afterwards to make it appear he was all good. You can visibly see a lot of shaking out of the leg, grimacing, etc. The refusal to give in was basically how he wrestled the whole match.

We transition to the arm selling and there's many instances in the match where I was really impressed with him. When KUSHIDA was on the floor, he sold the arm by acting like he couldn't use it to pick him up. Once he realized he could just win the match by countout I thought that was really smart too. There's a small thing after he hits a cutter and while he's pinning KUSHIDA he actually raises his left arm off the mat to alleviate the pressure and latches it to his other arm. He does the same arm latching while locked in the hoverboard lock, right before they start trading blows.

If I were to come up with a complaint it would have nothing to do with Ospreay. I probably would've liked the match a bit more if it didn't appear that KUSHIDA took such an excessive amount of punishment while being able to withstand so much. I love KUSH but I simply thought he got out-performed here and Will looked to have wanted it more at times. The story was well put together and I think I liked the fact that Ospreay didn't tap because he refused to let KUSHIDA's gameplan get the best of him. He ends up getting dropped on his head twice and that was a pretty damn cool finish. Not the best match of the tournament, but top 2-3 for me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Holy shit Day 3 of SSS16 was incredible:

*Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/4 - YES!*

These 2 have had strong matches against each other everywhere they've faced & here they had their best one yet. Just a super intense, total slug/bomb -fest between two great offensive wrestlers.

*Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate - ****1/2 - YES!*

I thought that their Chapter 48 match was incredible & this was on the same level as that one. Loved Tyler starting the match off super cocky by taking off his boots to make fun of Riddle's MMA look - he tried to hang w/ Riddle on the mat & well, that sure didn't go his way. Riddle dominated the whole first half of the match, which he was terrific at & Bate eventually got the control very naturally. He did a great job in his control segment too. The finishing stretch w/ the big moves & counters was terrific as well.

*Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate - **** - YES!*

They went for an epic to finish the tournament & sure delivered one. The interferences by BSS & CCK were done really well. Lots of big moves, fantastic drama, awesome atmosphere & great fire from Travis Banks.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I watch too much wrestling.
1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-********

2-Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-*******

3-Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*******

4-Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Endless Survivor 5/5/17-*****3/4*

5-Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from AAW Take No Prisoners-*****3/4*

6-Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****3/4*

7-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-*****3/4*

8-Kushida vs. Will Ospreay from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Finals-*****3/4*

9-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****3/4*

10-Will Ospreay vs. Ricochet from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 2017 Night 2-*****3/4*

11-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19/17-*****3/4*

12-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-*****1/2*

13-Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from Wrestling Dontaku-*****1/2*

14-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Champion from NXT TakeOver: Chicago-*****1/2*

15-Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 81-*****1/2*

16-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-*****1/2*

17-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 5/17/17-*****1/2*

18-Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/2*

19-The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/2*

20-Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-*****1/2*

21-Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-*****1/4*

22-Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11-*****1/4*

23-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-*****1/4*

24-The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-*****1/4*

25-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins for the PROGRESS Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

26-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 85-*****1/4*

27-CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-*****1/4*

28-Matt Riddle vs. Trent Steven for the Atlas Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

29-Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79-*****1/4*

30-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017-*****1/4*

31-Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa for the AJPW Triple Crown Championship from AJPW Super Power! 2017 Super Power Series Day 6-*****1/4*

32-Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Ikkitosen: DeathMatch Survivor 3/5/2017-*****1/4*

33-Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O’Reilly for the WWN Championship from EVOLVE 84-*****1/4*

34-Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Ikkitosen: DeathMatch Survivor 3/30/17-*****1/4*

35-Sami Callihan and Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip from PROGRESS: Orlando-*****1/4*

36-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kushida for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from RPW Epic Encounter-*****1/4*

37-Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-*****1/4*

38-Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr. from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-*****1/4*

39-Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship from WrestleMania 33-*****1/4*

40-Team Ospreay (Will Ospreay, Ryan Smile, Drew Galloway, Marty Scurll & Lio Rush) vs. Team Ricochet (Ricochet, Sami Callihan, AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier & Jason Cade) from WrestleCon Supershow 2017-*****1/4*

41-Kushida vs. Ryusuke Taguchi from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 11-*****1/4*

42-Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews for the WWE UK Championship from WWE UK Championship Special-*****1/4*

43-Bray Wyatt vs. Seth Rollins vs. Samoa Joe vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns in a Fatal 5-Way Extreme Rules Match from WWE Extreme Rules-******

44-Kushida vs. BUSHI from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Day 5-******

45-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from RevPro Live in Orlando-******

46-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

47-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 10-******

48-Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 84-******

49-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******

50-Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-******

51-Kento Miyahara vs Jake Lee from AJPW Champion Carnival 2017 Day 1-******

52-Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******

53-Ethan Page vs. Darby Allin in an Anything Goes Match from EVOLVE 81-******

54-AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon from WrestleMania 33-******

55-TAKA Michinoku vs. Taichi from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 2-******

56-Volajor Jr. vs. ACH from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 11-*****[/B[

57-Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards in a Last Man Standing Match from IMPACT Wrestling 4/6/17-****

58-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-****

59-Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/11/17-****

60-Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland from PW Revolver: Pancakes & Piledrivers-****

61-Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi from RPW Epic Encounter-****

62-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-****

63-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 80-****

64-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****

65-Pete Dunne vs. ACH for the PROGRESS Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-****

66-Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 12 5/31/17-****

67-The Young Bucks vs. War Machine from PWG Game Over, Man!-****

68-Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-**** 

69-Matt Riddle vs. Dan “The Beast” Severn from Joey Janela’s Spring Break-****

70-The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. Lio Rush, Shane Strickland, & Ryan Smile from RPW Epic Encounter-****

71-Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 12 5/31/17-****

72-Neville vs. Jack Gallagher for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship from Fastlane-****

73-Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-****

74-Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-****

75-Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-****

76-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-****

77-Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams in a Six-Way Elimination Match for the WWN Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. Progress-****

78-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-****

79-Will Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****

80-Keith Lee vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 85-****

81-Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll in a Reseda Street Fight from PWG Game Over, Man!-****

82-Will Ospreay and Volador Jr. vs. Dragon Lee and Jay White from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-****

83-Akira Tozawa vs. Austin Aries vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 3/14/17-****

84-The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****

85-Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll from NJPW Battle of the Super Juniors 5/17/17-****

86-Lio Rush vs. Rey Fénix from PWG Game Over, Man!-****

87-Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. The Miz from Monday Night Raw 5/1/17-***3/4 

88-Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 81-***3/4

89-The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY in a Ladder Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Chicago-***3/4

90-Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: Chicago-***3/4

91-Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/20/17-***3/4

92-Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robiinson for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestling Toyonokuni-***3/4

93-Jay Lethal vs. Cody in a Texas Bullrope Match from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-***3/4

94-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mark Haskins for the EVOLVE Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-***3/4

95-Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens for the United States Championship from WrestleMania 33-***3/4

96-Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestling Dontaku-***3/4

97-Donovan Dijak vs. Ethan Page from EVOLVE 85-***3/4

98-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-***3/4

99-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-***3/4

100-Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-***3/4

101-OI4K vs. Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-***3/4

102-Neville vs. Austin Aries for the Cruiserweight Championship from WrestleMania 33-***3/4

103-Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O’Reilly from PWG Game Over, Man!-***3/4

104-Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack in an All Night Long Match for the Lucha Underground Championship from Lucha Underground 5/31/17-***3/4

105-SAnitY vs. Tye Dillinger, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot, and Kassius Ohno in a Eight Person Mixed Tag Team Match from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-***3/4

106-Hiromu Takahashi vs Ricochet for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestling Toyonokuni-***3/4[B/]

107-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-***3/4

108-Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-***3/4

109-Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle from PWG Game Over, Man!-***3/4

110-Will Ospreay vs. Josh Bodom for the RPW British Cruiserweight Championship from RPW Epic Encounter-***3/4

111-Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from RevPro Live in Orlando-***3/4

112-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-***3/4

113-Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-***3/4

114-Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-***3/4

115-The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI) for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds-***3/4

116-Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-***3/4

117-Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles for the United States Championship from WWE Backlash-***3/4

118-War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-***3/4

119-Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Thread Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-***3/4

120-Marty Scurll vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-***3/4

121- Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-***3/4

122-Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee in an Ultimate X Match for the TNA X Division Championship from Impact Wrestling 5/18/17-***3/4

123-Kushida vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 9-***3/4

124-Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick in a Street Fight from 205 Live 5/23/15-***3/4
*


----------



## Desecrated

Nakajima vs Shiozaki Great Voyage - Aye ****


----------



## Dr. Middy

Guess I'll put up my match listing so far. 

It's not in any real order with the exception of the ****3/4 and ***** matches. Eveything else is just sorted by rating. 



Spoiler: 2017 Matches (So Far)



1. Kazuchika Okada vs Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017 - *****
2. Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 Day 6 - *****
3. AJ Styles vs John Cena – WWE Royal Rumble 2017 - ****3/4
4. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****3/4
5. Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne – NXT Takeover: Chicago - ****3/4
6. Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega – NJPW Donatku 2017 - ****3/4
7. Tetsuya Natio vs Michael Elgin – NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2017 - ****3/4
8. Hiroshi Tanakashi vs Tetsuya Natio – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 2017 - ****1/2
9. Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee – NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2017 - ****1/2
10. Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega – NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 Day 2 - ****1/2
11. Jay White vs Will Osperay – ROH War of the Worlds Toronto 2017 - ****1/2
12. Kyle O’ Reilly vs Fred Yehi – EVOLVE 83 - ****1/2
13. Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate – WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017 - ****1/2
14. Will Osperay vs Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2017 - ****1/2
15. KUSHIDA vs Ryusuka Taguchi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 11) - ****1/2
16. Authors of Pain vs DIY vs The Revival – NXT Takeover Orlando - ****1/2
17. Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Natio – NJPW Toyonokuni 2017 - ****1/2
18. Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1)
19. Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Bray Wyatt – WWE Extreme Rules 2017 - ****1/2
20. Hirooki Goto vs Katsujori Shibata – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****1/2
21. Will Osperay vs Ricochet – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 2) - ****1/2
22. The Young Bucks vs The Broken Hardys – ROH Supercard of Honor XI - ****1/2
23. Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijack – EVOLVE 81 - ****1/4
24. Ricochet vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW Toyonokuni 2017 - ****1/4
25. Cody Rhodes vs Jay Lethal – ROH Supercard of Honor XI - ****1/4
26. Bayley vs Charlotte – WWE Raw 2/13/17 - ****1/4
27. Io Shirai vs Kairi Hojo – Stardom the Highest 2017 - ****1/4
28. Drew Galloway vs Will Osperay – WCPW Exit Wounds 2017 - ****1/4
29. Marty Scurll vs Ricochet – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 12) - ****1/4
30. Cedric Alexander vs Noam Dar vs Jack Gallagher vs TJ Perkins vs Mustafa Ali – WWE 205 Live 2/7/17 - ****1/4
31. Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 - ****1/4
32. KUSHIDA vs BUSHI – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 5) - ****1/4
33. Dean Ambrose vs John Cena vs The Miz vs Baron Corbon vs Bray Wyatt vs AJ Styles – WWE Elimination Chamber 2017 - ****1/4
34. Keith Lee vs Brian Cage vs Sami Callihan – PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock and Roll) - ****1/4
35. YOSHI-HASHI vs SANADA – NJPW New Japan Cup Day 2 - ****1/4
36. DIY vs Authors of Pain – WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago - ****1/4
37. Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens – WWE Royal Rumble 2017 -- ****1/4
38. Mark Andrews vs Pete Dunne - WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017 - ****1/4
39. Katsuyori Shibata – Minoru Suzuki - NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 Day 2 - ****1/4
40. Tyler Bate vs Mark Andrews - WWE UK Championship Special - ****1/4
41. The Hardyz vs Cesaro/Sheamus vs Enzo/Cass vs Anderson/Gallows – WWE Wrestlemania 33 - ****1/4
42. Will Ospreay & Volador Jr vs Dragon Lee & Jay White – ROH Supercard of Honor XI - ****
43. Randy Orton vs AJ Styles – WWE Smackdown 03/7/17 - ****
44. Ricochet vs Hiromu Takahashi - NJPW BOTSJ (Night 4) - ****
45. Jack Gallagher vs Tyler Bate – WWE NXT 4/26/17 - ****
46. Bobby Roode vs Hideo Itami – WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago - ****
47. Jushin Thunder Liger vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 2) - ****
48. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017 - ****
49. Shinsuka Nakamura vs Bobby Roode – NXT Takeover San Antonio - ****
50. Matt Riddle vs Drew Galloway – EVOLVE 83 - ****
51. Zach Sabre Jr vs Lio Rus – EVOLVE 83 - ****
52. Ryusuke Taguchi vs El Desperado – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 5) - ****
53. Neville vs Austin Aries – WWE Payback 2017 - ****
54. Volador vs ACH – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 11) - ****
55. KUSHIDA vs Volador Jr – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 13) - ****
56. Cedric Alexander vs Neville – WWE 205 Live 1/24/17 - ****
57. ACH vs Tiger Mask IV – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 5) - ****
58. Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Satoshi Kojima vs. War Machine - NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017 - ****
59. Marty Scurll vs Adam Cole – ROH Supercard of Honor XI - ****
60. Austin Aries vs Neville – Wrestlemania 33 - ****
61. KUSHIDA vs El Desperado – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1) - ****
62. Trevor Lee vs Lio Rush – PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock and Roll) - ****
63. Authors of Pain vs DIY – NXT Takeover San Antonio - ****
64. Matt Riddle vs Katsuyori Shibata – RPW High Stakes 2017 - ****
65. Neville vs Jack Gallagher – WWE Fastlane 2017 - ****
66. Keith Lee vs Kyle O’ Reilly – EVOLVE 82 - ****
67. The Hardyz vs The Young Bucks vs VPA Vice – ROH 15th Anniversary - ****
68. Keith Lee vs Ricochet – EVOLVE 80 - ****
69. Sanity vs Kassius Ohno, Ruby Riot, Tye Dillinger, and Rodrick Strong – NXT Takeover Orlando - ****
70. ACH vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 80 - ****
71. AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens – WWE Backlash 2017 - ****
72. Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar – WWE Wrestlemania 33 - ****
73. Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns - WWE Payback 2017 - ***3/4
74. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs EVIL – NJPW Toyonokuni 2017 - ***3/4
75. Trent Seven vs Pete Dunne - ***3/4
76. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena vs AJ Styles – Smackdown 2/14/17 - ***3/4
77. Asuka vs Ember Moon – NXT Takeover Orlando - ***3/4
78. Hiromu Takahashi vs Marty Scurll – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 10) - ***3/4
79. Mustafa Ali vs Neville – WWE 205 Live 3/21/17 - ***3/4
80. Breezango vs The Usos – WWE Backlash 2017 - ***3/4
81. ACH vs BUSHI – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1) - ***3/4
82. Bayley vs Alexa Bliss – WWE Payback 2017 - ***3/4
83. Will Osperay vs Marty Scurll – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1) - ***3/4
84. Ricochet vs Dragon Lee – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 6) - ***3/4
85. Luke Harper vs Randy Orton – WWE Elimination Chamber 2017 - ***3/4
86. AJ Styles vs Shane Mcmahon – WWE Wrestlemania 33 - ***3/4
87. Aleister Black vs Andrade Almas – NXT Takeover Orlando - ***3/4
88. Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens – WWE Wrestlemania 33 - ***3/4
89. Will Osperay vs Dragon Lee – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 8) - ***3/4
90. Oney Lorcan vs Andrade “Cien” Almas – NXT 3/22/17- ***3/4
91. Austin Aries vs Neville – WWE Extreme Rules 2017 - ***3/4
92. Keith Lee vs David Starr – EVOLVE 83 - ***1/2
93. Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle (The Chosen Bros) vs Dave Crist & Jake Crist (OI4K) - ***1/2
94. Marty Scurll vs Jushin Thunder Liger – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 4) - ***1/2
95. Marty Scurll vs Dragon Lee – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 2) - ***1/2
96. Jaka vs ACH – EVOLVE 83 - ***1/2
97. Neville Vs Tommy End - WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017 - ***1/2
98. Trent Seven vs Wolfgang – WWE UK Championship Tournament 2017 - ***1/2
99. Tiger Mask IV vs KUSHIDA – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 3) - ***1/2
100. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Dolph Ziggler – WWE Backlash 2017 - ***1/2
101. KUSHIDA vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 9) - ***1/2
102. Drew Galloway vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 80 - ***1/2
103. Dragon Lee vs Jushin Thunder Liger – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 10) - ***1/2
104. Dean Ambrose vs The Miz - WWE Extreme Rules 2017 - ***1/2
105. ACH vs KUSHIDA – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 7) - ***1/2
106. Neville vs Mustafa Ali – WWE Raw 4/3/17 - ***1/2
107. ACH vs Austin Theory – EVOLVE 82 - ***1/2
108. Jushin Thunder Liger vs Taichi - ***1/2
109. Becky Lynch vs Mickie James – WWE Elimination Chamber 2017 - ***1/2
110. Matt Riddle vs Timothy Thatcher – EVOLVE 82 - ***1/2


----------



## Corey

@NastyYaffa revoke that vote I made for Miz/Ambrose at Extreme Rules. Rewatched it and it's still really good, but not quite MOTYC wothy. (Y)

-----------------------

Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA _(ROH War of the Worlds Toronto)_ ***** (YES!)*

The old tried and true formula for a KUSHIDA match, which means it's great. Lethal fought as hard as he could against the armwork but the finish had to have been incredibly surprising to everyone in the arena since he used the Back to the Future before he really "debuted" it in BOTSJ.

Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction _(ROH War of the Worlds Toronto)_ ***** (YES!)*

You can look at this match on paper and know exactly what you're getting. It's a lot of fun, things break down and refs get hurt, bodies are flying, and the crowd loves it. The lone appearance from Omega during this WOTW tour and it was a memorable one as he pinned the ROH Champ.

Also on the show: Cody Rhodes vs. Will Ospreay (*** 3/4). Another great show from ROH and just don't forget, I love this company.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle - OTT Marble Zone Act 1 - ****3/4 - YES!*

Started off with your usual O'Reilly vs. Riddle back & forth action w/ that shoot style inspiration, battling over control w/ a terrific sense of urgency as they traded holds & tried to get that advantage over one another. O'Reilly's eventual control segment was absolutely excellent w/ him working over Riddle's arm & Riddle, in general, in brutal fashion. Riddle is great working from underneath and he was that here too w/ some great selling & that great fire of his. Great stuff. His big comeback when he got all fired up & knocked Kyle the F out w/ that big kick as Kyle was kicking him to the chest was tremendous. The finishing stretch is them looking for that one submission, one strike that would end the battle & it's just superb - much like the whole match, it was wrestled with that terrific sense of urgency. Could literally watch these 2 battle each other forever. What an amazing chemistry they have.


----------



## Mordecay

I probably have watched more wrestling in this 5 months than I've watched all last year lol. I can't give you an order right now, but for me, the best matches of this year so far (Off the top of my head) are

Okada/Omega WK11
Naito/Tanahashi WK11
Goto/Shibata WK11
Elgin/Naito New Beggining Osaka
Ishii/Omega (both)
Dunne/Bate (both)
Penta/Fenix vs The Young Bucks vs Ricochet and Matt Sydal Nice Boys Don't Play Rock and Roll
Keith Lee/Callihan/Cage Nice Boys Don't Play Rock and Roll
Owens/Reigns Royal Rumble
AJ/Cena Royal Rumble
Hiromu/Taguchi NJPW 45th Anniversary
Okada/Tiger Mask W NJPW 45th Anniversary
Authors of Pain vs The Revival vs DIY Takeover Orlando
Shibata/Ishii New Japan Cup Semifinals
Shibata/Okada Sakura Genesis
Taguchi/KUSHIDA BOSJ Day 11
KUSHIDA/Will Ospreay BOSJ Finals


----------



## Corey

*Triple Crown Championship:* Kento Miyahara (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa _(AJPW 5/21)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57sg8T_CEuY

Loved this one. Ishikawa looked like a monster by quickly taking the advantage and keeping it for quite a while. The back work was entertaining and it looked like Miyahara stood no chance for a while. Thought they did a good job of portraying it like Shuji was gonna win this no problem but no one really _thought_ that was gonna happen because of the heart and resiliency of the champion. The comeback attempts were very well timed and it was the right length. Excellent match and the finish was nasty. Can't wait for this reign!


----------



## Desecrated

Corey said:


> *Triple Crown Championship:* Kento Miyahara (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa _(AJPW 5/21)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57sg8T_CEuY
> 
> Loved this one. Ishikawa looked like a monster by quickly taking the advantage and keeping it for quite a while. The back work was entertaining and it looked like Miyahara stood no chance for a while. Thought they did a good job of portraying it like Shuji was gonna win this no problem but no one really _thought_ that was gonna happen because of the heart and resiliency of the champion. The comeback attempts were very well timed and it was the right length. Excellent match and the finish was nasty. Can't wait for this reign!


Aye just checked this match myself. A Yes from me and about the same rating . I was in and out (lack of connection to 'em) at the start but it grabbed me into it as it went. Can't ask for much more than that .


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to KUSHIDA vs Will Osperay – NJPW BOTSJ Finals*

This started like the majority of big matches in New Japan, as both men did some mat wrestling and feeling out between them. They also went for that athletic sequence where they run the ropes at a million miles an hour and end with the duel dropkicks. I didn’t expect that spot from Kushida. And then it devolved into them trying to beat the shit out of each other. Osperay was cursing up a storm as he sold the knee. Speaking of that, I was perfectly fine with his selling in this. It was just okay for me, nothing horrible but nothing spectacular. I did feel that he randomly just stopped selling is knee at a certain point, which was the aspect of his selling that took some off the match as a whole for me.

Then they just starting countering everything and doing big moves. The “arm crusher” off the top was sick, loved that Osperay had to go up the ropes to alleviate pressure on his arm. Also always love that standing Spanish fly, it looks on point all the time. Osperay then did a goddamn shooting star onto Kushida on the ropes, and then a fucking reverse rana on the apron. Jesus Christ. If Kushida got counted out there, I would have been fine with it because of that move. Kushida did a jumping counter into an armbar, and transitioned that into a triangle. This match has gone to just on fire. 

Osscutter kickout. And then Kushida did a handspring into his own Osscutter. Always love when they bring opponents finishers into the match. And then again they started to kill each other. Oh my heart. Kushida just stomping the hell out of Osperay while holding his arms was just brutal as all hell. Osperay got out of another kimura, and I was somewhat bothered he didn’t sell it much, there was a ton of work being done on it. Oh, and he then did an inverted 450 and like 10 superkicks to Kushida. But Kushida somehow went and did an avalanche small package driver and then did a 2nd finisher in succession to win.

The first half of this was fun, but Osperay’s selling while technically fine when he did it, really started to bother me when he just stopped selling his arm and knee at random points and never revisited them. However, the 2nd half of this match was incredible in so many ways, and I think this is Osperay’s best match of his career. Just an incredible affair in so many ways, both men come out looking amazing here.

*****3/4
*


----------



## Dr. Middy

@NastyYaffa It took me months to get to it, but thanks for this recommendation! :becky2

*YES to Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler – Stardom Stardom of Champions 2017*

Now I’ve seen Io before and she’s pretty awesome, but Shayna is new to me. From the get go, seems like Shayna has the power advantage, and her actual look reminds me more of an MMA fighter than wrestler. 

I loved the arm work. There was one move that Shayna did where she twisted Io’s arm between her legs and I swear, it sounded like she cracked her fucking elbow. Good lord woman. Speaking of which, Io is a great seller too, like after she did the crossface later on, she sold it still being somewhat in pain. The outside brawl and that running dropkick by Io onto Shanya on a chair was great. 

A killer gutwrench off the top into a 2nd gutwrench without breaking was done by Shanya, that was nifty. I appreciate even the ref was pleading with Io to tap when Shayna put a kimura on her, it made her fighting through it even better. I found it weird that they wouldn’t call the match when Io back unresponsive after the choke by Shanya, instead the ref called for her to try and pin her. Were they playing favorites or something? Io eventually won with a fucking brutal looking tombstone and a moonsault in the end.

This was really good, both women were incredibly violent and fierce in this match. The selling by both of them was really strong, Io sold her arm the entire match, all the way to even when she got the belt put on her. Shayna looked strong as well, her arm work on Io was fantastic. Pretty damn great. 

*****1/4*


----------



## Corey

ACH, Rey Fenix, & AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan & OI4K _(AAW Art of War)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Complete insanity. Those of you that enjoy the PWG multi-man spotfests (who doesn't?) should see this one too. AAW has been great this year.

-------------------

Used tonight as basically an odds & ends night and still ended up watching a whole bunch of good shit. Here's a handful that just missed the cut:

Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(SMASH Have Ring, Will Wrestle)_ **** 3/4*
Michael Elgin vs. Penta El 0 M _(Glory Pro Long May We Reign)_ **** 3/4*
Unbreakable F'n Machines vs. Scarlet & Graves _(AAW Art of War)_ **** 3/4*
*wXw Shotgun Championship:* Emil Sitoci (c) vs. Pentagon vs. Fenix vs. Angelico _(wXw Superstars of Wrestling)_ **** 3/4*

Goes without saying, but Elgin is having a hell of a year. Really hope we can see that matchup with Sabre in New Japan sometime or maybe in the finals of the NJPW USA Title Tournament.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dr. Middy said:


> @NastyYaffa It took me months to get to it, but thanks for this recommendation! :becky2
> 
> *YES to Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler – Stardom Stardom of Champions 2017*


Been meaning to watch this. PM me a link if you have one please enguin

Always up for some Io goodness.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan - WWE NXT 06/07 - ****1/4 - YES!*

Absolutely loved this. Hard hitting, stiff match which showcased Hideo's new character. He dominated most of the match & he was great at it, Oney's big comeback with him grabbing Hideo by the goddamn mouth & slapping the shit out of him was fantastic - and just when it was looking like Oney was getting back into things, Hideo fakes an injury. Brilliant. So he comes back & destroys Oney w/ his strikes and those 3 GTS's. Great, great stuff.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NOMINATING
*
*Strong BJ vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue - BJW Tag Title match 5/25*

Fun tag match made really fucking good thanks to the Korakuen crowd. For a filler title defense this had lots of good stuff. I love how Yuji and Daisuke always bring the best out of Hama, that big fat ball of lard is fun as fuck to watch when paired against those two, this wasn't the exception. Low end nominee and a good way to spend 16 minutes watching fun puro.
*
Hideki Suzuki (c) vs Hideyoshi Kamitani - BJW Strong Heavyweight Title match 5/25
*
Loved this from the minute the bell started. Kamitani knows Suzuki loves to out smart his opponents so he immediately goes on the offensive and attacks the champ full speed and does not let up until he gains control. The only way Hideki, the master of escaping holds, can get the upperhand is using brute force. I don't know if that was intentional but it was an outstanding way of showing this was NOT the same type of match Suzuki was able to have against Sekimoto and Okabayashi. This was very much a "young guy vs champ" type of match with Kamitani using his speed and intensity to avoid Hideki's superior ability, and Suzuki having to weather the storm and pick his spots to inflict damage. Finish was unexpected but pretty awesome. Just like above, not a legit MOTYC but a very compelling and entertaining watch, so worth the nomination IMO.


----------



## Corey

*SSS16 First Round:* Zack Sabre Jr. vs. David Starr _(PROGRESS 5/27)_ ***** (YES!)*

Stole the show on the first day imo. Loved the work from Starr and Sabre did really well fighting from underneath. The running/leaping triangle choke countered into Project Ciampa was fucking BEAUTIFUL. Dare I say I've actually been impressed with a good bit of ZSJ's work this year...?

Just missing the cut:

*SSS16 First Round:* Mark Andrews vs. Flamita - **** 3/4*
*BJW Heavyweight Title:* Hideki Suzuki (c) vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani - **** 3/4*

Flamita did two moves in his match with Andrews that I swear to god I've never seen in my entire life... and they WEREN'T dives! Amazing. Really liked Kamitani's scrappy offense in the title match but never quite thought he had a shot to win. Ending was real sudden too. The "weakest" of Suzuki's title matches this year while still being pretty damn good. Tag Title bout on the show is very fun as well (*** 1/2).


----------



## Donnie

KUSHIDA vs. Osperay 

HOLY MOTHER OF CHRIST, WHAT A GODDAMN MATCH. 

Just an insane, Insane match between two of the best in the world. I can't write anymore because words can't do it justice. 

*****


----------



## Master Bate

Hideo Itami Vs Oney Lorcan

**** 

Finally! Got to see some classic KENTA stuff.. When the ref told him to back off of Oney when he had him against the ropes and then slapped him, was something so small, but actually made me mark out slightly. Great hard hitting match, those uppercuts from Lorcan was nuts. The slow heel turn with the 3 GTS so so good. Obviously without there being a winner I'm not giving it more stars, but I loved it.

A Yes from me!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa - ****1/2 - YES!*

Perfectly laid out for the match that finally ended the reign of Kento Miyahara as the Triple Crown champ. Ishikawa pretty much dominated things from start to finish - the story of the match was that he got Kento's number in every way possible, sure Kento got some really great comebacks in, but Shuji shut those off pretty quickly. Kento's selling was pretty outstanding.


----------



## TJQ

HUGE YES to 

Hideo Itami vs Oney Lorcan - NXTV 7/7


----------



## Concrete

*Corey Hollis vs. David Starr (PWX 5/21/17):****¼*
_Grab a limb and work it till the end. Essentially the strategy for Corey Hollis this match. Hollis saw an opening with David Starr’s leg and decided to bend it and smash it in tons of violent ways. In my eyes, that is what pro wrestling is all about. Starr has face that screams sympathetic. Who would want to see that cute boy get hurt? Would have to be some sort of monster. Hollis on the other hand looks like a hot prospect that flew too close to the sun, developed an alcohol problem, and regularly starts fights in bars aka a real pro wrestler.

The beginning of the bout did not start with a wild leg attack. It was mostly Starr taking the fight to Hollis. Energy was flowing. The moment Starr tries getting the crowd behind him for a dive Hollis gathers his bearings and throws a mean shoulder tackle into Starr’s leg. That showmanship costs him dearly. Sure, Starr has spurts of offense that come up and shows resilience at time; does not stop Hollis though. There is a piece of the match where Hollis wants to hit a baseball slide through the bottom ropes on Starr and Starr keeps popping up on the apron to stop momentum. It looks like they set up Starr’s signature DDT, instead Hollis kicks out the leg and hits his move. When Hollis can’t get the pin he takes a swing at the ref. Pro frickin’ wrestling. The heel bending the rules without breaking them. Even then can’t seal the deal. He was going to work the whole frickin’ leg of Starr. They spend a whole segment with Hollis removing Starr’s boot. This could easily have felt awkward yet Hollis never got frustrated and Starr never stopped trying to keep the boot on his foot. Grabbing hair or throwing punches, Starr was not giving it up without a fight. Wrestlers actually struggling probably should not feel as novel as it does. Everything felt earned here. Hollis would eventually bring a chair into the ring. THE ESCALATION! Adore the heel getting more fed up. I think Starr’s eyes manage to getting bigger and more sympathetic. HOW?!

When it comes down to it they took ideas to their natural conclusion and even if some people view the ending as anticlimactic, I do not see things that way, I hope people can see how they reached that ending. These two did not throw the work away at all. Instead of doing something wacky and wild they kept the thread easy to follow. It never lost its way. Hooray!
_​


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Left it enough time to nominate this but a huge YES to Tyler Bate vs Travis Banks - Progress Wrestling SSS16 Day 3 - ****1/2


----------



## Corey

*SSS16 Quarterfinal:* Matt Riddle vs. Jeff Cobb _(PROGRESS 5/28)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly _(OTT Marble Zone Act 1)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Probably Riddle's two best matches and/or performances this year so far imo because they played up to his strengths. The emotion and intensity he puts forth in both is insane. Cobb needs to be the next Atlas Champion and the O'Reilly match I thought was a lot better than their EVOLVE encounter, which I watched a couple weeks ago but remember nothing from.


----------



## Shaun_27

Cornette vs Russo - "The Final Showdown" build is already *****


----------



## Martins

God fucking dammit, *YES* to Johnny Mundo vs. Willie Mack All Night Long.

Such an overbooked, over-the-top, ridiculously entertaining MESS. It was fucking goofy and hardcore at just the right amounts and at the right times, and Johnny Mundo to me is the undisputed *king* of the chickenshit goofy heel persona right now. Every little gesture he does in that ring is just so despicable. Did he need to fucking kip up to reveal he was faking that leg injury? No, but he did it anyway because he can and he's a *complete fucking dickhead *. This just conjugated so many elements of pro wrestling so well.

*****1/2*, I hadn't watched LU in months and I loved every second of it like I always do.


----------



## Corey

*GHC Heavyweight Championship:* Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Mohammed Yone _(NOAH 6/4)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5rK95X3mRiiYWJZUUhQaFN0Z2s/view (2:40:00 mark)

I for one did not expect to be nominating this at all, but wow this was a really pleasant surprise. Yone is older and slower (obviously) but he was portrayed as a tough bastard with a hard head here and it totally worked. He didn't take any shit from Nakajima and had control throughout the match, matching power with power with his own stiff strikes and clotheslines. Everytime he got dropped on his head or kicked in the face he had this twisted smile on his face like he was enjoying it. There's a great struggle sequence in the end trying to hit a suplex and Yone got some great nearfalls as well. Guy still has one of the best legdrops in the business too. Great match. Been very impressed with Nakajima's title run so far. @Desecrated check this one out sometime. Think you may like it.


----------



## Desecrated

Corey said:


> *GHC Heavyweight Championship:* Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Mohammed Yone _(NOAH 6/4)_ ***** (YES!)*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5rK95X3mRiiYWJZUUhQaFN0Z2s/view (2:40:00 mark)
> 
> I for one did not expect to be nominating this at all, but wow this was a really pleasant surprise. Yone is older and slower (obviously) but he was portrayed as a tough bastard with a hard head here and it totally worked. He didn't take any shit from Nakajima and had control throughout the match, matching power with power with his own stiff strikes and clotheslines. Everytime he got dropped on his head or kicked in the face he had this twisted smile on his face like he was enjoying it. There's a great struggle sequence in the end trying to hit a suplex and Yone got some great nearfalls as well. Guy still has one of the best legdrops in the business too. Great match. Been very impressed with Nakajima's title run so far. @Desecrated check this one out sometime. Think you may like it.


Great match, cheers. I'd give it the same rating. Felt like a nearing classic. Hopefully when I get more connected to the guys, I can connect to the early match more. But the second portion of the match is great fun. Nakajima going cold in his eye as he attempted to kill Yone. Fantastic.

A Yes from me.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Finally finished watching my first PWG show...

*YES to Keith Lee vs Brian Cage vs Sami Callihan – PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock And Roll)*

So Keith Lee and Brian Cage are big fucking HOSSES, and the way they can move and even fly is just insane, especially for a dude ripped like Cage. This was a spotfest, but fuck it, this was so much fun. They did a billion dives and flips to the outside, Cage and Lee joining it. Callihan did well in the land of giants during this whole match, and honestly I think they gave him too much (I’m not much of a fan of the dude, just personal preference). Also, Cage with a moonsault. Dude. And that double deadlift superplex to Lee. Staph. And then Lee just throwing dudes without leaving his goddamn feet and they land haphazardly was amazing. The rest of the match was just ridiculous, but fantastic. Glad to see Cage and Lee in the end of the match. Awesome stuff.

*****1/4*

*NO but Recommended - Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle (The Chosen Bros) vs Dave Crist & Jake Crist (OI4K) - PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock and Roll)*

This is the first time I’ve watched Cobb outside Lucha Underground. I appreciate him just having the ability to lug guys around like nothing, also, like quadruple gutwrench slam. I love this dude. Riddle answered him back with rolling gutwrenches into a powerbomb of his own. BROS. Cobb did a throw up in the air into another gutwrench later on, and I think he could do those a million times over and I’d still love it. Don’t see much in the Crists, they seem good but nothing special to me, but they worked a decent heat segment. If I call them anything, it’s somewhat lower rent Young Bucks.

2nd half was really fun as things heated up. Liked that diving knee to Cobb’s head into a DVD, that feels like a great finisher. And after the Crists had like 5 minutes of doing big moves, Cobb and Riddle just won. Huh. Very good match though.

****3/4*

*YES to Trevor Lee vs Lio Rush - PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock and Roll)*

I have some watching to do with Trevor Lee according to how much everybody else loves him in this thread, so this is the first time I’ve actually watched a match of his. 

So this had a hell of a clip early, with Lio just going bonkers and moving like lightning. Lee is just as quick though, and his moves look so devastating when he does them. His soccer kick on the outside was amazingly uncontrolled, while his dropkick was just as pretty looking with the height. And also, he’s a great dick. :lol

The sell Lio took with that irish whip to the corner was BRUTAL, with his rag dolling out of the ring. Rush then went through a great hot segment, and he’s looked excellent this whole match. A great sriking battle occurred, and then a flurry of big moves started. And then Rush won with the upset. This was great, Lio Rush came off as amazing here, and Lee did everything to look like a huge heel. Great. 

******

*YES to Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs The Leaders Of The New School (Marty Scurll & Zack Sabre Jr.) - PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock and Roll)*

Never watched any of Chuck or Trent, so this should be fun, since I heard a lot of good things about this match. Marty and Zack were getting some insane heat, and their brawling on the outside was incredibly hot, before settling into a more normal pace. I’m surprised somebody like Trent Baretta isn’t more popular, he has a ton of charisma to him. 

Marty and Zack are such great heels, doing all the little things like keeping the ref occupied so the tag to Taylor wasn’t seen, or just those little kicks to the head they did, or Marty pulling Chuck off the apron. It made the crowd grow louder and louder for a hot tag to Chunk, while hating the Leaders of the New School more and more (always great as a heel to hear a Fuck you ___ chant). 

Chuck’s hot tag was awesome, the crowd exploded with it, and he just chopped and slapped the crap out of them. Eventually there was a duel submission spot by Zack and Marty where Trent and Chuck reached for one another, similar to that Revival match with DIY. Chuck got a shitton of kicks done to him but still kicked out. More moves were being done the longer the match went, and man is this fun. 

-1 as always for the finger break spot, but at least Chuck sold it. This left Zack just going to work on Trent, who is an awesome babyface in peril. That gotch piledriver was insane, and the crowd just erupted on the three count. This was an amazingly done tag match, combining old school work with the newer flashier style, with four really talented men. Fantastic. 

*****1/2*

*YES to Penta el 0M & Rey Fenix vs The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs Matt Sydal & Ricochet – PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock and Roll)*

The little bits of comedy in-between all of the action was nice and welcomed in a spotfest like this. It was basically exactly that. I laughed like hell at the 6 way dropkick spot, and everything Penta and Fenix did was fucking hilarious because I’m so used to seeing them so serious on Lucha Underground. However, I think they did a little too much comedy.

The other 3/4ths was fun as fuck. Penta and Fenix did this like reverse code red where Penta ended up doing a splash on Sydal, which looked really cool and something even I haven’t seen before. Sydal somehow jumped up and got his legs on Fenix’s head for a rana, from the floor. We got a package piledriver, a DDT, and a Canadian destroyer on the floor, in one of the most outrageous moves ever done. We got every dive imaginable (Ricochet hit the light on a shooting star press). We got ten billion superkicks too. Ricochet just casually diving over the post like nothing and getting right back on the top rope 3 seconds later. I was happy to see Fenix and Penta win, love both those guys and they were my favorites here.

This was everything ridiculous rolled into one match. I wasn’t a hug fan of the comedy, but after that, this was just a non-stop impressive barrage of moves and athleticism, and god damn it was fun.

*****1/2*


----------



## Corey

*PROGRESS Atlas Championship:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. Mike Bird _(Pro Wrestling Chaos UnBroLievable)_ ***** (YES!)*

Well, it's official. Matt Riddle has reached superstar status. I'm now inclined to watch any match of his, no matter who the opponent, simply based on his skill set and his knack of making EVERY match he's in interesting. I've never heard of Mike Bird in my life but the match was uploaded to the PROGRESS on demand service so I figured why not give it a shot. Well... this was AWESOME! :mark: I commend Riddle so fucking much for not holding back and going at it so god damn hard in front of a crowd of maybe 100 people. Bird more than held up his end and they beat the piss out of each other. One specific sequence that caught my attention was when Bird tried to pick up Riddle for a powerbomb while he had him locked in a triangle choke and got halfway there and fell over with exhaustion/lack of strength. They followed that up with Riddle hitting a butt ugly attempt at a destroyer that ended up looking more like a slippery code red. My point in all this being on the surface it probably just looks sloppy to most, but I fucking LOVED it so much because it played up the complete exhaustion they were both feeling and their will to keep going no matter what. On top of that shit, the finish made me literally jump out of my seat. LITERALLY! I also thought the commentators did an excellent job of putting both guys over and making this feel like a big time match. Awesome fucking work. The matches that Riddle has been pumping out in the last month is nothing short of amazing... and I haven't even gotten to the 3rd day of SSS16 yet! :woo


----------



## Mordecay

****3/4 for Omega/Okada II at Dominion. Yes, the first 30-40 minutes were slow and Okada selling of the leg was awful, but all of that helped the drama of the second half. Kenny beaten, the Bullet Club coming out, Cody teasing throwing the towel and there the match got a second wind.

****1/4 for KUSHIDA/Takahashi. This was a fight, it didn't had as many spots as their previous encounters, but that didn't took anything from the match. KUSHIDA knew that he had to change his strategy to beat Hiromu and that's what he did.

**** for Naito/Tanahashi II. This was a bit dissapointing but it was understandable, Tana wasn't 100% and it showed, the match wasn't as smooth as the first one.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I know some people didn't like it and that's fine but YES to Omega vs Okada 2 - NJPW Dominion - *****
Naito vs Tanahashi - NJPW Dominion - ****1/2
KUSHIDA vs Takahashi - ****1/2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Dominion 6.11 in Osaka-jo Hall:
_Hiromu Takahashi vs. Kushida for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship-*****1/4*
Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship-******
Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship-*******_

Needless to say, Okada and Omega have been a part of, for my $$$, the 2 best matches of 2017.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Okada vs. Kenny II*: Some meh "feeling out process" to start things off. Really nothing happened until Kenny started to attack Okada's knee, he beat the crap out of it, so naturally the champ completely no sells that work done on his knee to run full speed, counter stuff with that "damaged" knee & do his usual signature stuff. Nice. So the knee work was complete filler. Then again we get into a section where it feels like nothing is happening until out comes Bullet Club; they do some dumb drama w/ Cody almost throwing in the towel for Omega. After that the finishing stretch kicks in & it's pretty amazing - they went completely nuts just like in their Dome match. Kenny finally hitting the One Winged Angel only for Okada to get out of it via a rope break was terrific; spot of the match easily. So yep - this is something I would use as an example when bringing up the "going long for the sake of it" argument, because that's what this was; going long for the sake of it. It's frustrating because these 2 have a goddamn classic match in them, but they aren't gonna have it by going this damn long - in my eyes anyway. Great stretch after the Cody/BC drama, but overall a super weak match. ***1/2*

Gonna check out Hiromu vs. KUSHIDA + Tana vs. Naito later on tonight - hope they live up to my expectations


----------



## Ace

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega II for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship **** 1/2*

Match dragged for most of the match and the no selling from Okada was real bad... 

He no sold the leg 5 minutes after he injured it and Kenny worked it over.

A lot of the same sequences towards the end to drag it to a hr and I've grown sick of Okada countering the OWA, I swear I've seen it a million times...

It was only when the BC came out that they reached the heights of WK 11 until Okada no sold three knees to the head and caught Kenny with another drop kick...

Technically it was fine, just bugged by those issues above.


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> *Okada vs. Kenny II*: Some meh "feeling out process" to start things off. Really nothing happened until Kenny started to attack Okada's knee, he beat the crap out of it, so naturally the champ completely no sells that work done on his knee to run full speed, counter stuff with that "damaged" knee & do his usual signature stuff. Nice. So the knee work was complete filler. Then again we get into a section where it feels like nothing is happening until out comes Bullet Club; they do some dumb drama w/ Cody almost throwing in the towel for Omega. After that the finishing stretch kicks in & it's pretty amazing - they went completely nuts just like in their Dome match. Kenny finally hitting the One Winged Angel only for Okada to get out of it via a rope break was terrific; spot of the match easily. So yep - this is something I would use as an example when bringing up the "going long for the sake of it" argument, because that's what this was; going long for the sake of it. It's frustrating because these 2 have a goddamn classic match in them, but they aren't gonna have it by going this damn long - in my eyes anyway. Great stretch after the Cody/BC drama, but overall a super weak match. ***1/2*
> 
> Gonna check out Hiromu vs. KUSHIDA + Tana vs. Naito later on tonight - hope they live up to my expectations


You give Okada and Omega **1/2 and Roman vs Braun II is your 2nd best match of the year :hmm:nowords


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mordecay said:


> You give Okada and Omega **1/2 and Roman vs Braun II is your 2nd best match of the year :hmm:nowords


Correct! Two very different kind of matches. Okada & Omega was a long ass epic while Braun vs. Reigns was a 12 minute brawl that had the best selling performance of the year.


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> Correct! Two very different kind of matches. Okada & Omega was a long ass epic while Braun vs. Reigns was a 12 minute brawl that had the best selling performance of the year.


"Roman" and "selling" are two words I never think seeing together. Hey, to each his own, but I never gonna understand your criteria when you rate a match.


----------



## Concrete

Mordecay said:


> "Roman" and "selling" are two words I never think seeing together. Hey, to each his own, but I never gonna understand your criteria when you rate a match.


Feel the same about "NJPW" and "sellling". Makes sense.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mordecay said:


> "Roman" and "selling" are two words I never think seeing together. Hey, to each his own, but I never gonna understand your criteria when you rate a match.


That is interesting, I think THE BIG DOG is quite possibly the best seller in the biz right now. His selling performances vs. Braun & Brock are all-timers.

Also, it is completely okay if you don't agree with me, there are no facts about what is a good match and what isn't after all.  I do think however that I explained pretty well why I didn't like Kenny vs. Okada II & why I liked Braun vs. Reigns a lot though.


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> "Roman" and "selling" are two words I never think seeing together. Hey, to each his own, but I never gonna understand your criteria when you rate a match.


 Roman's selling is never as bad as Okada's was in this match.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES to Kushida vs Takahashi IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at Dominion **** 3/4

Just love how Kushida has gotten more and more fiery and deadly since his squash match loss. Keeps showing a vicious streak streak as well and proper character progression can be hard to come by in wrestling.

YES to Omega Vs Okada IWGP Heavyweight title at Dominion *****

This match is splitting opinion and I'm firmly on the side that loved it. Selling issues never bother me, NFL players take brutal blows and get up soon after, Boxers take crunching uppercuts and shrug it off, action heros are thrown across the room by explosions and escape without injury. I see it as a plot device to use at your digression rather than a rule that must be followed.

I spent the last 20 minutes of the match literally on the edge of my seat never knowing if the next sequence would end it. It was stiff, brutal and completely over the top. The draw protects Omega and keeps the title on Okada. It'd be disingenuous if I tried to shave quarter of a star of this for it's flaws. A flawed masterpiece but one none the less.


----------



## Desecrated

Yes for Kushida vs Takahashi ****1/4 (Going to rewatch this one as I foolishly didn't pause when I made food)
Yes for Naito vs Tanahashi ****3/4

Yes for Omega vs Okada *****
Selling bothered me little. The only negative imo was the failure to cover after big moves towards the end. Okada collapsing unnaturally to the left/right rather than forward grinded on me.

Good enough but not great enough matches would be Young Bucks vs Roppongi Vice and Goto vs Suzuki for me. Both ***1/2.


----------



## Mordecay

Ace said:


> Roman's selling is never as bad as Okada's was in this match.


I've seen Roman get destroyed with a kendo stick and being put in the accolade with a chain by Rusev just to stand up, do a spear and win, so I have to disagree. I don't even think this was the worst selling job of Okada, I honestly think his match with Suzuki had it worse.


----------



## Taroostyles

Easily ***** for Omega/Okada 2

Yes some of the selling was questionable but it was a small piece of a very big pie. The last 20 minutes were absolutely riveting and I truly didn't know what the outcome was going to be. A rare thing in wrestling these days.

A very different match than the first one but definitely close to the same level and the drama was even higher.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The dropkick after the knees to the head is the same as someone getting up after being dropped on their head with a suplex.

Loved the match, but not as good as WK. Still, ****1/2 and a *YES* to Okada vs Omega II. The leg selling was kinda eh, but it's something I've just come to accept at this point. I wish it factored in more, but it seems wrestlers portray their injuries as something that they shake off so they can keep doing the same offense pretty much everywhere around the world.

My main issue was the length of the match. Subpar first half, amazing second half.

Lol at 3 star general Cody being next in line though :lmao :lmao :lmao


Will watch Hiromu/Kushida and Tanahashi/Naito soon.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Taroostyles said:


> Easily ***** for Omega/Okada 2
> 
> Yes some of the selling was questionable but it was a small piece of a very big pie. The last 20 minutes were absolutely riveting and I truly didn't know what the outcome was going to be. A rare thing in wrestling these days.
> 
> A very different match than the first one but definitely close to the same level and the drama was even higher.


This. The leg work happened very early on in the match and only lasted a couple of minutes before it was dropped all together and I can easily see it as Okada's knee healing or him fighting through the pain.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yes to Naito/Tanahashi as well, ****1/2.

I loved the story they told and both guys are absolute studs. Tanahashi was particularly great here and the ending sequence was brilliantly executed. I like this more than their WK match but just by a little bit.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Tana vs. Naito - ****3/4 - YES!*

That goes into my top-10. Another masterclass by these two - loved the dueling limb work, Naito was so amazing working over the injured arm of Tana while Tana started to get more & more into things with his great leg work. That finish was superb. These 2 are the kings of pro wrestling.



Mordecay said:


> I've seen Roman get destroyed with a kendo stick and being put in the accolade with a chain by Rusev just to stand up, do a spear and win, so I have to disagree. I don't even think this was the worst selling job of Okada, I honestly think his match with Suzuki had it worse.


But isn't that what every babyface does, essentially? I mean you could put it like that for Okada too:

King of Pro Wrestling: He gets chopped to death by Marufuji yet in the end he stands up, does a Rainmaker & wins.

Wrestle Kingdom: He gets Tiger Suplex'd off the top rope & shitload of other super dangerous moves, and yet, in the end, he stands up, Rainmakers Omega & wins.

New Beginning: Gets his leg tortured by the most evil bastard in all of New Japan for most of the time, in the end, gets up to Rainmaker him & wins.

Sakura Genesis: Gets beaten to absolute pieces by the biggest badass in the roster, yet in the end he stands up, does the Rainmaker & wins.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata from Sakura Genesis 
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito from Dominion 

My only two 5 star matches this year, and only two current contenders for MOTY


----------



## Taroostyles

Yes to Hiromu/Kushida-****1/4

When this is the 3rd best match on the card, you're definitely doing something right. Some absolutely breathtaking moments like the arm lock into the suplex off the top and the sunset flip powerbomb off the apron, amazing stuff.

This was a junior match in name only as these guys fought like heavyweights and displayed the kind of dislike for each other that you would expect.


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs KUSHIDA 
Exactly what I want out of professional wrestling, two lads beating the piss out of each other. My favorite of their series of matches thus far and my clear MOTN for Dominion. 

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> But isn't that what every babyface does, essentially? I mean you could put it like that for Okada too


Yes, most top babyfaces do that, but I will never say that Okada is the best seller in the business, unlike you with Roman. At least with Okada there is a set up, he does the wrist control thing, they exchange strikes, Okada wins the exchange and then he does the final Rainmaker, Roman literally goes from eating a finisher to do the spear, no set up. Hell, the 1st Roman/Braun match Braun put him through a table, throw him to the ring inmediately and the first thing he gets when he enters to the ring is a spear.


----------



## TJQ

Mordecay said:


> Yes, most top babyfaces do that, but I will never say that Okada is the best seller in the business, unlike you with Roman. At least with Okada there is a set up, he does the wrist control thing, they exchange strikes, Okada wins the exchange and then he does the final Rainmaker, Roman literally goes from eating a finisher to do the spear, no set up. Hell, the 1st Roman/Braun match Braun put him through a table, throw him to the ring inmediately and the first thing he gets when he enters to the ring is a spear.


u talkin smack about da big dog bby girl aoooooahahhhhhh he sellin limbs and tickets buhlee dat


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mordecay said:


> Yes, most top babyfaces do that, but I will never say that Okada is the best seller in the business, unlike you with Roman. At least with Okada there is a set up, he does the wrist control thing, they exchange strikes, Okada wins the exchange and then he does the final Rainmaker, Roman literally goes from eating a finisher to do the spear, no set up. Hell, the 1st Roman/Braun match Braun put him through a table, throw him to the ring inmediately and the first thing he gets when he enters to the ring is a spear.


But even when Reigns is on the offense, he still sells his ass off. Did you check his match vs. Balor from a few weeks ago? He sold all the way through for Balor, even when he was on the offense & Balor was working him with that weak offense of his. Reigns is without a doubt one of the top sellers in the biz, if not the best one. Off the top of my head the only one who gives him competition right now is Timothy Thatcher.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES to Tanahashi vs Naito*

Fucking awesome, MOTYC. Naito was the better man but he kept getting caught in Tana's equalizer (the dragon screw) and when it seemed he had survived Tana's best punch - the dreaded sling blades out of nowhere + High Fly Flow combo - he was caught again in a hold he just couldn't get out of. It was pretty amazing hearing the Osaka crowd so into this match and so "meh" for 85% of the main event....smarten up Gedo
*FUCK NO to Okada vs Omega II*

The WK was a really fun spotfest were the first 20 minutes were completely unnecesary for the match they ended up having. This one was a 1 hour match were the FIRST 40 FUCKING MINUTES meant absolutely nothing. And the crowd knew it, they reacted very little to anything they did besides a couple of cool sequences or big bumps. It was a shittier version of their Dome match up to that point. I was really close to just fast forward the match a couple of times, it really felt like a chore to watch.
It only came alive once they teased Cody throwing in the towel for Kenny - which didn't make much sense to me, Okada asked Red Shoes to stop it and Omega was still very much reacting to everything, then the whole BC came out. but whatever, it wasn't as bad as what they did before that happened - Then it FINALLY got going and the crowd started to get really invested in what they were doing. The last 20 minutes were a dramatic spotfest that were neatly done. Problem was that the previous long ass filler was impossible to forget.
I honestly thought Kenny was going to win at the 59:50 mark or something, but the story ended up being he survived Okada. Too bad the excecution of the story was so disjointed and messy.

I still think these two could have an awesome 20-25 minute match were they just condense all their spots in a full on sprint. I hope that's what they do the next time they face each other. I fucking pray it's in the US shows, but I guess we gotta get fuckng Cody vs Okada now


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> But even when Reigns is on the offense, he still sells his ass off. Did you check his match vs. Balor from a few weeks ago? He sold all the way through for Balor, even when he was on the offense & Balor was working him with that weak offense of his. Reigns is without a doubt one of the top sellers in the biz, if not the best one. Off the top of my head the only one who gives him competition right now is Timothy Thatcher.


To be honest this is becoming quite a good discussion on who the best seller is. Reigns is good but my personal choice would be Sami Zayn.


----------



## NastyYaffa

ShadowSucks92 said:


> To be honest this is becoming quite a good discussion on who the best seller is. Reigns is good but my personal choice would be Sami Zayn.


Zayn is definitely a great shout, dude has proven to be an all-time great babyface wrestler for years. He's definitely up there as well.


----------



## antoniomare007

NastyYaffa said:


> Correct! Two very different kind of matches. Okada & Omega was a long ass epic while Braun vs. Reigns was a 12 minute brawl that had the best selling performance of the year.


Okabayashi's selling in the Suzuki match is neck and neck imo. I can't decide which one is better to be honest.


----------



## NastyYaffa

antoniomare007 said:


> Okabayashi's selling in the Suzuki match is neck and neck imo. I can't decide which one is better to be honest.


That is definitely up there for me as well. I'd still put Roman's one over it, but it's a great 2nd for sure.

Other great selling performances that are up there w/ the best of the year:
*Trevor Lee* vs. Chip Day
*Jack Gallagher* vs. TJ Perkins from 205 Live
*Trent Barreta* & Chuck Taylor vs. LDRS


----------



## DELITE

FUCK YES to Omega vs. Okada II *******

Maaaan, NJPW is great matches machine but I am afraid about the point that NJPW can grow up to...


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> That is definitely up there for me as well. I'd still put Roman's one over it, but it's a great 2nd for sure.
> 
> Other great selling performances that are up there w/ the best of the year:
> *Trevor Lee* vs. Chip Day
> *Jack Gallagher* vs. TJ Perkins from 205 Live
> *Trent Barreta & Chuck Taylor vs. LDRS*


That was awesome. I honestly think Trent may very well be the best seller right now. Hell, he even made Candice look like a million dollars at Only Kings...

To finish with the Roman stuff, I think Meltzer said it better than me once about Roman selling. He mechanically does things right when he sells, but this may not be on him but on his booking, I just can't buy that he is going to lose. even if he is hit with 30 thousand finishers. And, at times, his selling reminds me to Okada's in the sense that Okada get his leg worked and does flying moves, Roman gets his arm worked and does power moves like the samoan drop or the deadlift one arm powerbomb, which makes his selling not that great imo.


----------



## TD Stinger

These are my copy and past notes from the Dominion thread on Naito vs. Tanahashi and Omega vs. Okada:



> Absolutely loved Tanahashi vs. Naito II. I loved the start of it. Tanahashi was fed up with Naito's disrespect of the title and he had an injury as well. So because of both of these, Tanahashi jumped Naito from behind. And I also loved in the middle of the match where the ultimate good guy Tanahashi started resorting to Naito tactics by spitting and even using a closed fist, even if led to the crowd booing him. Along with that, you had great limb targeting and great action. Only nitpick was the finish was somewhat anticlimactic but still a classic to me.
> 
> And then the main event. Let me start off by saying these two produced another classic that had me on the edge of my seat. Truly an awesome match by 2 of the World's best. And about 45 minutes in, it was better than their 1st match IMO.
> 
> But, it wasn't perfect. Here are my problems with it:
> 
> 1. This is just a small nitpick, but for all the good work Omega did early in the match to the leg, it didn't impact the finish at all. Now, this is not the same thing that happened in the match against Suzuki where Okada's leg go wrecked but he still came back through doing all of his big moves. But I felt Omega did a great job working over Okada's leg and for it not really matter much in the end was disappointing.
> 
> 2. Omega used that Knee to a nauseating degree. Hell, even Okada overused the Dropkick to a nauseating degree.
> 
> 3. Ok, 45 minutes in, these guys had me. The story was different. They had callbacks to the original match but didn't do the exact same thing as before. Examples of this being Okada countering the top rope Dragon Suplex into a DVD on the Apron and Okada hitting Flying Elbow through a table instead of backdropping Omega through it. And I loved how dominant Okada looked here, even to the point where the Bucks had to stop BC from throwing in the towel, which was also great.
> 
> But, those last 15 mintues, it got to the point where they were clearly killing time to get 60 minutes. Better clock management would have helped this match a lot, IMO.
> 
> 4. The ending. With that finish, there's not as much incentive for a rematch as I thought there would be. Okada had he match won at the end, not Omega. Okada dominated the match, not Omega.
> 
> Now, you can argue that the fact there was a draw means Omega is inclined to a rematch. But Okada wasn't the one who needed to look strong in the end. Okada has already held the title through a year with several classic defenses. Meanwhile Omega, since he came back after WK, all he has really done is .500 against Ishii and fail to get the job done again. If Omega would have had the clock run out on him, I would be that much more excited for a rematch.


----------



## El Dandy

Late, but YES to Kento v Shuji - 5/21


----------



## Alright_Mate

Before I get behind...

*YES: Shibata vs Okada - NJPW Sakura Genesis - ******
*YES: Omega vs Ishii - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku - ****1/2 *
*YES: Dragon Lee vs Takahashi - NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Tag 1 - **** *
*YES: Dunne vs Bate - NXT Takeover Chicago - ****3/4 *
*YES: Sabre JR vs Thatcher - Evolve 79 - ****1/2 *
*YES: Yehi vs Riddle - Evolve 81 - *****
*YES: Lee vs O'Reilly - Evolve 82 - ****1/4*
*YES: O'Reilly vs Yehi - Evolve 83 - ****1/2*
*YES: Callihan vs Lee vs Cage - PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N'Roll) - *****
*YES: Best Friends vs The Leaders Of The New School - PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N'Roll) - ****1/2 *
*YES: Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks vs Sydal & Ricochet - PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N'Roll) - ****3/4*

That will do for the time being. If you love technical wrestling but haven't watched O'Reilly vs Yehi from Evolve 83, find time and watch it, will probably end up being one of the most underrated matches of 2017 (Y)


----------



## Yeah1993

oh my god i am so fucking behind


----------



## Zatiel

I'm just gonna throw the biggest YES that I can at Takahashi Vs. KUSHIDA from Dominion. Incredible piece of work, maybe the best match of KUSHIDA's career. Started with great brawling and KUSHIDA struggling to prove he was as tough as the young gun. Wild spots with the chair and flying as KUSHIDA showed he'd even alienate the crowd to win this. He had the PERFECT counter ready for the Sunset Bomb after it cost him last time. And Takahashi was incredible going from cocky to gradually struggling as the arm work got more and more intense.


----------



## Corey

Christ, Okada/Omega II went an hour AND Okada didn't sell a limb injury? :lmao Fuuuuuck this is gonna be a tough watch.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*YES TO

IWGP Intercontinental Championship
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
NJPW Dominion 6.11 in Osaka Jo-Hall
****

Match of the Night. Tanahashi is absolutelly the best pro wrestler ever.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to the following matches from *Dominion*:

*Himoru Takahashi (c) v. KUSHIDA* - ***** 1/4*

*Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi* - ***** 1/2* 

*Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega* - ***** 1/2*


----------



## antoniomare007

Corey said:


> Christ, Okada/Omega II went an hour AND Okada didn't sell a limb injury? :lmao Fuuuuuck this is gonna be a tough watch.


First 40 minutes are so forgettable that you are not gonna be that bothered about it tbh. It becomes very clear and very early that they are both are just doing shit to fill time. Working a limb and selling/no selling it is whatever.


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES* to the following matches from *Dominion*:
> 
> *Himoru Takahashi (c) v. KUSHIDA* - ***** 1/4*
> 
> *Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi* - ***** 1/2*
> 
> *Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega* - ***** 1/2*


 Reddit has become a meme with 6*, Omega-Okada II came nowhere close to their first epic match. The match was a mess tbh, 40 mins of filler, big move kick out..., drop kick spam, no selling deluxe and a random BC appearance?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ace said:


> Reddit has become a meme with 6*, Omega-Okada II came nowhere close to their first epic match. The match was a mess tbh, 40 mins of filler, big move kick out..., drop kick spam, no selling deluxe and a random BC appearance?


I didn't mind the first 40 minutes, it wasn't bad or anything, it was good, just nothing spectacular. I can't lie tho, my interest didn't pique until Cody attempted to throw the towel.

My biggest complaint of the match would be the overuse of the v-trigger & dropkick.


----------



## Dr. Middy

So incoming long post, as I reviewed and wrote about Dominion as I watched it. 
*
NO to Tiger Mask W (Kota Ibushi) & Tiger Mask & Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Jushin Liger & Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan – NJPW Dominion 2017*

It’s weird seeing somebody as good as Ibushi in this random match as Tiger Mask W, as it is also weird for Liger to have such a fun run in the BOSTJ and end up doing not much. But then again, the card is pretty full. 

Overall, pretty fun opener with everybody getting their shit in, worked well in getting the crowd amped up. 

*NO but Recommended - Los Ingobernables de Japon (SANADA, EVIL & BUSHI) (c) vs. Taguchi Japan (Ryusuke Taguchi, Juice Robinson & Ricochet) & CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Bullet Club (Yujiro Takahashi, Hangman Page & Bad Luck Fale) & Suzukigun (Zack Sabre Jr., Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi) for the NEVER Openweight 6 man Championship– NJPW Dominion 2017*

That’s a hell of a lot to type out for one. This obviously feels like they didn’t have much for these guys, considering the line of talent in this match like Ricochet, Sabre Jr, Ishii, etc. 

Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan’s 20 years later take on the Godfather), Hangman Page & Bad Luck Fale started facing Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI, so we got Chaos vs Bullet Club to start. I’m just happy to hear Ishii’s awesome ass theme. This first part was fine, I really liked the start with Ishii and Page. 

So Yano, Yoshi-Hashi, and Ishii then faced Zack Sabre Jr., Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi. Part of me was just hoping this section could be a singles match between Sabre Jr. and Ishii. Instead, Sabre Jr. got the pin in like a minute with this finisher of a bridge… still not a fan of that as a “finish.

So now we got those three vs Ryusuke Taguchi, Juice Robinson & Ricochet. This team is all sorts of great. Loved Taguchi directing traffic as Ricochet and Juice clotheslined the shit out of him. This was more comedy because of Taguchi, but he does it well, so I don’t mind. Figured out that Juice and Ricochet would be an awesome tag team, they have a great vibe together. Juice got the pin due to Suzuki-Gun bullshit failing on them. Sabre Jr was killing Juice meanwhile, leaving him dead for the next team.

Finally was the champions in SANADA, EVIL, and BUSHI. We got the always amazing Ricochet hot tag. Then we got the everybody do a superplex together spot, with Ricochet taking a sick looking spot there. The ending of this match was much fun, with everybody running wild, which ended with SANADA, EVIL, and BUSHI retaining for Los Ingobernables. 

Pretty fun match overall with some good portions, the last part of the match was really good, overall it was a fun everybody get your shit in match. 
*
***3/4*

*YES to Roppongi Vice (Rocky Romero & Beretta) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championships – NJPW Dominion 2017*

This was a sprint to start, and I think the Bucks actively tried to kill Romero with multiple apron powerbombs. That left GOAT babyface in peril Trent. When they aren’t spamming superkicks or doing comedy, the Bucks are an awesome tag team. They continued to keep Romero out, giving him a powerbomb on the ramp and making Trent continue to try and survive. 

Romero coming back in out of nowhere to help with their finisher was great, he had a fun hot tag while also selling his back from before. Things broke down, and Trent took a slow lift german on the apron which looked brutal. Romero was fighting through the sharpshooter really well, and I loved how even when he got out, all the moves they did were to his back, including the finish of the match, choosing not to win with their finish.

I loved this match. The story during it was simple yet effective, Trent is a GOAT babyface in peril, everybody played their parts well and I’ll probably rate this higher than most. Awesome.

*****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe) vs. Guerrillas of Destiny (Tama Tonga & Tanga Roa) for the IWGP Tag Team Championship – NJPW Dominion 2017*

Why did I not notice GOD’s theme till now? It’s pretty sick. Also, can you look more badass than War Machine?

I liked the no selling suplex spot, that always seems to go over well. Hanson is probably my favorite in this, dude is a big agile yet ugly looking dude and it works. GOD remind me of a more rabid Usos, if anything. Loved that toss of Tonga to Rowe by Hanson into a german dropkick combo. Also, love Hanson’s big man splash and dive to the outside, Agile Hosses! The ending sucked though, with a ref bump and chair shot (took some off the match for me), which is a shame because it got really good at the end. Good match though, hope it’ll lead to another match down the line.
*
***1/2*
*
NO to Cody vs Michael Elgin – NJPW Dominion 2017*

So I assume that this involves the US expansion in some way? Having Cody in a pretty big spot on a huge New Japan show is interesting. 

This was largely good, nothing special though and on this show it’ll probably end up as one of the weaker matches on the card. Cody’s showboating was good, and I always enjoyed Elgin a lot, he’s a really likeable face. Overall, it was alright.

***3/4*

*YES to KUSHIDA vs Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship – NJPW Dominion 2017*

So Takahashi’s entrance was fucking great as always, made even better with him jumping out of the ramp. I’m just curious if this will top their WK match, which was awesome.

So this started hot, with them just beating the shit out of each other, and you can tell they just hate one another, and KUSHIDA wants to avenge his 2 minute loss. And they continued beating the shit out of one another, going to slaps instead. This is great so far.

It settled into a heat segment for Takahashi for awhile. Loved Kushida turning the sunset flip powerbomb attempt into an armbar. They did a sick spot where Kushida did a running dropkick, hopped over the barricade using one chair, and just leveled Takahashi out who was on another. Following this, Kushida started working on Takahashi’s arm. There was a great spot where Kushida countered a top rope turnbuckle move by doing a kimura, which turned into a flying armbar off the ropes. They kept going through counters before both collapsing.

Takahashi finally hit his sunset flip bomb after many attempts and counters out of it for a nice spot. His expression and him still selling that arm from previously as he picked up Kushida to roll him in the ring was just fantastic. Kushida did some sort of package driver move off the top rope similar to that neckbreaker thing Owens does. Crowd is really hot now as they start another beating the shit out of each other segment. These punches they’re doing are just unreal, good lord. Kushida holding the arms and just stomping on Takahashi got some boos as he worked somewhat heelish, going for his armbar submission, which got the tap out for the win. 

Awesome match, with Kushida redeeming himself for the embrassing 2 minute loss in an absolute war with Takahashi. He made Kushida actually be even more vicious as evident by the ending of the match, showing just the lengths he would go to. Both men were tremendous, and I think that one punch actually busted open Takahashi’s lip. Just as good as their WK match.

*****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Hirooki Goto vs Minoru Suzuki for the NEVER Openweight Championship – NJPW Dominion 2017*

So this is going to be just an all-out brawl between Suzuki-gun and CHAOS eventually I presume, since all of them are lumberjacks. 

Started off slow initially, with both guys thrown back in by their respective factions. And then the brawling between the sides began as both men went outside and brawled themselves. They eventually got back in the ring, and then Suzuki began the arm work and torture of Goto. And we got more randomly brawling by everybody, and I’m not really a fan of this.

Probably the biggest crowd response of the match was Suzuki trying to get at Liger, while Liger attempted to throw a chair and fight him. Then it started to get better as they began just beating the shit out of one another. And then a ref bump, and then it broke down completely into chaos (no pun intended). They did give a some nice moments of shine to Yoshi-Hashi. And then Suzuki and Goto did a really nice run the ropes spot that led to a sleeper, and then a ton of counters. And just when it got really good, Tiachi just ruined everything like usual. Fuck that dude. Suzuki ended up winning with a piledriver. 

This was very good, but I’m not a fan of all the fuckery by Suzuki gun at this point, as it feels played out as hell. But it was cool to see Yoshi-Hashi after the match be the one standing tall in the ring. So the next challenger for the belt will be him I presume?

****1/2*

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tesuya Naito for the IWGP IC Championship– NJPW Dominion 2017*

I’m curious how hard Tanahashi will go given the biceps tear he has. If that gets worse, he’s going to be out a REALLY long time as a result, and I’m not sure if it’s worth putting 110% for one match to jeopardize all the time he’ll be out. The camera shot of Tanahashi concentrating while Natio’s entrance was going on over his shoulder was amazing. 

I loved that Tanahashi attacked Naito before he could even undress out of his suit, and then he just continued to brawl in it. Also liked how he started going for the injured arm too. Given that it’s a legitimate bicep tear, some of this stuff must actually really hurt. They did the 20 count tease, and I’m almost desensitized to it after how much it was used during the BOTSJ. Arm work continued, and Naito is getting more boos than I’m used to hearing for him.

Tanahashi woke up then, and just laid a beating on Naito. They had a hell of a hockey fight before Naito spit on his back. Naito is bleeding from something, not sure what though. Tanahashi going for a deadlift german with a bad bicep is ridiculous, and then we got a 2nd Russian leg sweep, with Naito selling his knee. Then a huge High Fly Flow to the floor which was sick!

Both guys continued to work on their respective knee and arm, with Naito doing more work on Tanahashi’s arm as he continued to give a GOAT babyface performance. We got a huge top rope frankensteiner that turned into a cool pinning attempt, and then Tanahashi missed a High Fly Flow and was REALLY selling his arm. A slap battle ensued, and the crowd was going bananas at this point. A near fall from a german to Naito, and then Naito did one of his own before going for a neckbreaker off the ropes for another near fall. Then came all the big moves from Tanahashi, including 2 slingblades and a High Fly Flow Naito kicked out of, and the building erupted. Naito fought through a long cloverleaf before finally tapping to it. 

This was just TREMENDOUS. Naito was the ultimate heel in this with every single move and expression, playing it perfect to a tee, and Tanahashi was an amazing babyface in peril, fighting through the pain of his arm to come out on top. He ended up saving the belt that was slowly being destroyed. Now hopefully he takes some time off and doesn’t keep wrestling through this injury. Just an amazing match.
*
****3/4*

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship – NJPW Dominion 2017
*
This champion history video they have makes the belt look so prestigious and important, yet it’s such a simple concept. Both of their entrances really make them look like the two biggest stars in the company. You could feel the hype and energy from the moment the bell rang.

They started slow with more technical work, similar to their previous match, but there were a lot of nice sequences, including teasing their finishers early. Seems like they’re doing the slow buildup again. Okada went for a flip to the outside, and tweaked his knee, and I smell knee work incoming, which proved correct with the figure four and the slam Omega did with Okada’s leg on the apron. Omega’s expression once Okada got back in the ring was that of a shark smelling blood, and he looked like he’d do anything necessary to win this championship.

Okada did a nice counter move from the corner putting Omega into a modified STF. They still seem at a relatively even playing field, exception being the knee work done on Okada. They went outside where Omega was shoved off the barricade on a moonsault attempt, and then Okada did a huge flying crossbody onto Omega, leaping over the barricade. This stuff is very good, but they’re taking a long time to reach a climax, and it feels longer than last time. 

Multiple tombstone counters led to a near fall, and Okada missed a big elbow drop. Omega went for a huge baseball slide, before doing a huge moonsault. I’m impressed he was able to keep his balance there, he nearly fell off. A huge dropkick led to another near fall, and then Omega did that GOAT gutwrench into a powerbomb for a near fall as well. Both men were down after Okada countered another moonsault, and it’s definitely picking up. 

A slugfest began before both men ended up on the turnbuckle. They teased that dragon suplex again, and thankfully didn’t do it. It ended up with Okada doing an AA onto the apron, and Cena eat your heart out. Okada hit a SICK dropkick, just launching Omega into the barricade. Then the tables came out, and the teases for it began. First attempt at a rainmaker was dashed. They went up to the turnbuckle again and hit a great superplex for a huge reaction. Omega hit his first huge knee and then they started going for finishers. Okada hit a duo of beautiful germans and hit a rainmaker but Omega kicked out. 

Omega then counters a dropkick attempt in midair with a sitout powerbomb which looked unbelievable especially with the timing. This is right in amazing territory now. Another rainmaker attempt was countered into a dragon suplex, and then Omega was dropkicked outside off the turnbuckle. A huge diving elbow finally broke the table (somewhat), and Omega for that matter. Back in the ring Okada hit a huge dropkick that sent Kenny flying, but only another near fall. 

Okada nearly looked down in pity as Omega tried to punch him, before hitting another rainmaker while keeping his hand attached, and hitting a 3rd one. Then all of Bullet Club came out, and Cody teased throwing in the towel, which the Bucks refused to let him do. Then out of nowhere we got some flying knees and a reverse rana. Huh, so fighting spirit by Kenny.

Omega countered another rainmaker and hit a huge knee and then another, and attempted a One winged angel before it was countered. He tried again, and finally hit it but it was too close to the ropes, so Okada just survived by the skin of his teeth. The last 5 minutes have been unbelievably good. 

Then… Rainmaker outta nowhere, but Okada couldn’t capitalize. And like almost an hour in, we got another slugfest. Omega hit a huge dragon suplex, but Okada hit an equally good dropkick and both guys are down again. Back on their feet, they slug it out and then Omega just murders Okada with knees for another near fall. Guys staph. Omega then goes for a one winged angel that is countered for a deadly looking tombstone. Jesus fuck. Okada then misses the rainmaker and crashes and burns as Omega drops to his knees at the last second. 

Okada tries for another tombstone, and Omega tries as well. The clock is ticking down now as Omega just kills Okada with knees. Omega goes for the one winged angel but it’s countered with a dropkick by Okada. It’s still fucking going. Then Okada hit a spinning tombstone and both men are down again. Oh shit are we’re gonna get a draw!?!?! Okada tries a german but Kenny kicks of that too. How do they have anything left is beyond me. Omega tries a roll up and gets another near fall, and then Okada kills Kenny with another dropkick. One last rainmaker attempt is dashed, and in the final fucking minute Kenny got a dragon suplex, then Okada a rainmaker, and both men are fucking down. AHHHHHHHH. 

WE GOT A DRAW. 

First off, some qualms. With the idea of the time limit draw now known, I’m okay with the beginning, but it did drag somewhat for awhile. The last 30 minutes or so flew by. Also, Kenny just stopped going for Okada’s knee, which was weird, and him popping up out of nowhere was awesome, but damn just no-selling there. And they did start to overuse moves, but it’s a 60 minute match, so I mean it’s hard to really get annoyed about that. But the 2nd half of this was so tremendous, with Okada staying alive and doing whatever it took, and the same for Omega, who just was the greatest with his sells of exhaustion and both guys had two of the best performances in a match I’ve ever seen. If the beginning 30 or so minutes was a ***1/2 match, the last 30 was a ***** match.

I also get most of the issues people had with this match, but honestly when wrapped up in watching it I didn't notice it much, only until after I had watched and was looking back. I get the no selling done by Okada and Omega at times, the move spam of dropkicks and knees, how it dragged, all of it. 

_EDIT as of Omega/Okada III_: Upon reviewing this, the first match, and the third, I feel like this one, while it had plenty of amazing moments, was still an awesome 60 minute draw, but was still somewhat fundamentally flawed in it having to run that long, and thus dragging hard in seconds. I had NONE of these problems with the third match, while in the 2nd and 1st matches I did, even upon first watching it. So I feel the need to lower my rating here for this.

*****1/2*


----------



## peep4life

Dominion
Bucks vs RPG Vice ****1/4
Kushida vs Takahashi ****1/2
Naito vs Tana ****
Omega vs Okada ****3/4 classic match

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Dominion - ****3/4*

Went back and forth on a rating for this, had hovered around 5 stars yesterday as at the time I was so impressed with what they did with the 60 minutes. The selling of the exhaustion in the latter part of the match was sublime, gave me chills, especially the Rainmaker attempt where Kenny just crumpled to the mat.
I'm the first guy to criticise lack of selling in a match, so I really can't overlook all that leg work that was done on Okada and seemingly forgotten about. I've made peace with the fact that maybe it contributed to Okada's exhaustion towards the end, as he'd previously spent the match fighting through the pain, but that's a little tenuous. And sure, the rainmaker/V-trigger stuff was relied on a tad too heavily.
As for all the good stuff though, there's so much to love. I had no problems with the early stuff (minus the forgotten leg work) - I thought they set a good pace and kept it interesting. Didn't notice them stalling or killing time at all. It was a 60 minute piece of art. Could have gone either way, they didn't telegraph the draw finish so I bought into every nearfall towards the end. And I love that they didn't go nearfall crazy, that the exhaustion meant they couldn't make the cover, protecting a lot of their big moves.

Fantastic, #2 MOTY for me, their first encounter still gets the highest marks though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks - ****1/2 - YES!*

If it wasn't for Tanahashi & Naito putting on another masterclass of the graps a few matches later, this would've been an EASY MOTN. Amazing psychology with The Bucks taking out Rocky with an apron powerbomb, so that leaves Trent alone for quite a while - Trent has become one of the absolute best FIP's in the business & he was outstanding here. Just selling & bumping his ass off while The Bucks did great work over him. Loved how when Rocky was first starting to get back to the match, Matt goes and powerbombs him on the entrance ramp right away. Once he does make it back to things, RPG Vice get more offense in, but you just know they can't get it done because of the damage both guys had taken - they sold that in superb fashion. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship:* Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. KUSHIDA _(NJPW Dominion)_ ***** (YES!)*

I'm one of the few people that thought their WK match was good but not great and this was definitely the better match imo. Simple story to follow with KUSHIDA coming out and simply refusing to lose. Not much else to say from that. Thought the finish looked nasty and happy to see KUSH win the hoverboard lock instead of back to the future. 

*IWGP Intercontinental Championship:* Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi _(NJPW Dominion)_ ***** (YES!)*

I don't think this was good as their AMAZING contest at WK (that's currently #2 on my MOTY list) but I have no problem with that cause I still really enjoyed it. Naito smartly went straight to the bicep injury but much like the KUSH/Takahashi rematch, this just felt like the challenger's match to lose. Tana came with that unwillingness to let it happen and it was awesome when he pulled Naito back multiple times in the cloverleaf refusing to let him get to the ropes. Not the finish I was expecting at all. Naito really didn't do a great job of selling his leg but not a huge deal in this instance. The leg was part of the finish and the match was real easy to watch. I really hope Tanahashi isn't seriously hurt and goes out and makes it worse because he has to his work cut out for him imo to follow that incredible reign from El Ingobernable himself.

Gonna save Okada/Omega II for tonight after RAW and the NBA Finals. Shall be interesting.


----------



## TJQ

antoniomare007 said:


> *NOMINATING
> *
> *Strong BJ vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue - BJW Tag Title match 5/25*
> 
> Fun tag match made really fucking good thanks to the Korakuen crowd. For a filler title defense this had lots of good stuff. I love how Yuji and Daisuke always bring the best out of Hama, that big fat ball of lard is fun as fuck to watch when paired against those two, this wasn't the exception. Low end nominee and a good way to spend 16 minutes watching fun puro.
> *
> Hideki Suzuki (c) vs Hideyoshi Kamitani - BJW Strong Heavyweight Title match 5/25
> *
> Loved this from the minute the bell started. Kamitani knows Suzuki loves to out smart his opponents so he immediately goes on the offensive and attacks the champ full speed and does not let up until he gains control. The only way Hideki, the master of escaping holds, can get the upperhand is using brute force. I don't know if that was intentional but it was an outstanding way of showing this was NOT the same type of match Suzuki was able to have against Sekimoto and Okabayashi. This was very much a "young guy vs champ" type of match with Kamitani using his speed and intensity to avoid Hideki's superior ability, and Suzuki having to weather the storm and pick his spots to inflict damage. Finish was unexpected but pretty awesome. Just like above, not a legit MOTYC but a very compelling and entertaining watch, so worth the nomination IMO.


Tag match was really enjoyable, would probably give it like a ****1/2*. So obviously not a MOTYC, but definitely something worth recommending to people because just as you said, it was fun puro. Also, I had no idea about the other team (had only seen a few things from the Strong BJ guys in singles/tags), my god Hama is a big fucking boy. He was a blast to watch LOL.

SUzuki vs Kamitani was fucking awesome. I think I've watched 2 Suzuki matches to this point, and this just reaffirmed the feeling I've had that I should be investing more time into watching his matches, because he's awesome. This gets a YES from me ******


----------



## Corey

Okada/Omega II - ****

Jesus, gotta be one of the most frustrating matches I've watched in recent memory right next to... well next to another Okada defense against Suzuki. :lol My clock is right above my television so I paid pretty close attention to what was going on and at what point. About 7 minutes in the legwork begins, but here's the thing. It's not even a problem like everyone has made it out to be, which surprised me quite a bit. Working over the leg only goes about 5 or 6 minutes and really only consists of a few kicks/stomps and a figure 4 sequence. After that I'm not even sure if I'd call it no selling or Okada deciding that he's not gonna show the weakness anymore by proving that he's fine and jumping over the guardrail. Whichever you choose, Omega NEVER came back to that leg so I don't have any idea why they tried that whole story in the first 10 minutes. Okada was selling that thing hard before the work even started too. 

What makes my opinion a bit different than others on this is that I thought the first half of the match was far better than the 2nd. The first 25 minutes seemed to be building fine and progressing well, and then at that 25 minute mark Okada hits a death valley driver on the apron. From that point on, the match slowed down SO MUCH that I just got disinterested and even bored at times (threw my hands up in confusion quite a bit too). Okada brings out a table which was really weird because that doesn't seem like something he would do. Is he the heel here? I don't get it.

33 minute mark, we see the first Rainmaker in completely unexpected fashion. He never hits it on the first attempt... right? So Kenny kicks out and we've seen Okada hold on for ages and hit multiple Rainmakers to win matches time and time again, so what does he do? Just lays there acting like he's surprised to see Kenny kick out. C'mon dude, when is the last time you won a match with ONE of those things? Just hit it again!

Skip ahead to the 42 minute mark and Okada hits two more Rainmakers (won't even discuss the pointless table spot beforehand). Omega is laid out flat in the ring. Why is Okada not going for a cover? What the fuck is he doing just staring at the crowd? Then we get the Cody trying to throw in the towel thing and that makes ZERO sense. Are we trying to get sympathy for Kenny? Are we turning him babyface? I really don't understand how this match is playing out right now but the crowd sure seemed like they wanted to see him make the comeback.

The last 15 minutes were so drawn out that I thought they felt longer than the opening 25 minutes of the match and they made it so obvious that they were going 60. Okada getting his foot on the rope after the OWA was a great moment, but why not go for another one immediately? You can have these large bursts of energy and hit 26 knees, but not another OWA? *And damn what is Okada's obsession with a cutoff dropkick?* :lol Had to have been 6 of those things. 5 Rainmakers in this match, yet only one time was he able to go for a cover afterwards. But you can get these dropkicks in right? Fuck. Kenny collapsing at one point to avoid one of the Rainmakers was pretty cool though. I'll give ya that.

I apologize for the length of this review but it's an hour long match so there's obviously a lot to talk about. I don't discredit anyone for loving the match or being into it or whatever, but what the hell is the story here? Okada is crawling into a cover as time is expiring, but... why? When that bell rings he's still champ so why does he care now but not when he hit 2 of them and had Kenny laying there? This felt like a weird attempt at turning Omega face or something but I couldn't tell you what they were going for. This sucked. Wrestle Kingdom match is far superior imo.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani - BJW Road to Ryogokutan - ****1/4 - YES!*

Terrific stuff with Kamitani showing great fire + focus on his onslaught & Hideki being brilliant as always, targeting Kamitani's back throughout the whole match & selling his ass off for the youngster as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bullet Club vs. RPG Vice & Chuck Taylor - ****1/4 - YES!*

ROH MOTY so far. Just a total blast from start to finish. Do any of you guys know what is the official air date for it? Same for the Cole vs. Hangman match that @MarkyWhipwreck nominated a while back. Will add this + that to the big list once I know the dates


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bullet Club vs. RPG Vice & Chuck Taylor - ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> ROH MOTY so far. Just a total blast from start to finish. Do any of you guys know what is the official air date for it? Same for the Cole vs. Hangman match that @MarkyWhipwreck nominated a while back. Will add this + that to the big list once I know the dates


TV date for that is 6/10 (this past Saturday). Cole/Page is 6/3.


----------



## Corey

*SSS16 Final:* Tyler Bate vs. Travis Banks _(PROGRESS 5/29)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Amazing match. Loved that they got the overbooking out of the way in the middle. So great to not see British Strong Style ruin a match ending for once. :lol Everything they did in the ring after CCK cleaned house was magic. Perfect way to end the weekend.

---------------

But on a much bigger note, with the viewing of this match I'm now completely caught up... on everything! :mark: Nothing left on my computer from this year, nothing in my Facebbok saved videos, nothing on the RealHero drive, nothin! Seen everything I've wanted to see that's been made readily available to me in the year 2017 aside from some minor indy matches and PWG Game Over Man, which hasn't been uploaded online anywhere yet that I've seen. It's an amazing feeling. :lol Top 10 lists are comin folks!


----------



## Corey

Pre-MITB rankings. PWG Game Over, Man is the only major show I've yet to see.



Spoiler: Everything I've given a YES to this year (wrestling has been so good)



The Twin Towers (Ishikawa & Sato) vs. Strong BJ (Sekimoto & Okabayashi) (BJW 1/2) **** 1/4
HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year's Special) ****
Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI) **** 3/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI) **** 3/4
Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Will Ospreay, Shane Strickland, & Ryan Smile (RPS Live at the Cockpit 12) **** 1/4
Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation 1/7) ****
Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) ****
Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews (WWE UK Title Tournament Day 2) ****
Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (WWE UK Title Tournament Day 2) **** 1/4
Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) ****
Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH First Navigation in Osaka 1/21) ****
Ironman Match: Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) ****
No DQ: Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Royal Rumble) ****
AJ Styles vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble) ****
Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) ****
Elimination Match: Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins vs. Noam Dar vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 2/7) ****
WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match **** 1/4
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW New Beginning in Osaka) **** 1/2
Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW New Beginning in Osaka) **** 1/4
Charlotte vs. Bayley (RAW 2/13) ****
Trent? vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) ****
Lucha Rules: Sami Callihan & OI4K vs. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) **** 1/2
Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising Night 2) ****
Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes vs. Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, & The Young Bucks (Honor Rising Night 2) ****
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW 3/5) **** 1/4
WALTER vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold Day 1) **** 1/4
Vegas Street Fight: The Hardys vs. The Yong Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) **** 1/4
Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) ****
Rush vs. L.A. Park (Baracual Entertainment) **** 1/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH 3/12) **** 1/4
No DQ Match: Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45) ****
Keith Lee vs. Brian Cage vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys) **** 1/4
LDRS of the New School vs. Best Friends (PWG Nice Boys) ****
The Young Bucks vs. Lucha Bros vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet (PWG Nice Boys) **** 1/4
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW 3/19) ****
New Japan Cup Final: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW 3/20) **** 1/4
Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH 3/25) ****
Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46) ****
Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW 3/30) **** 1/4
Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) **** 1/4
Jay White & Dragon Lee vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) ****
Ladder Match: The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) **** 1/4
Elimination Match: Authors of Pain vs. The Revival vs. DIY (NXT Takeover: Orlando) **** 1/2
Austin Aries vs. Neville (Wrestlemania 33 Kickoff Show) ****
Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (Wrestlemania 33) ****
Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) *****
Kento Miyahara vs. Jake Lee (AJPW 4/16) **** 1/4
Six Pack Challenge: Luke Harper vs. Sami Zayn vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Mojo Rawley (Smackdown 4/18) ****
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito & EVIL (NJPW Road to Dontaku 4/23) ****
Street Fight: Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) ****
Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) ****
Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) **** 1/2
Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 5/5) **** 1/4
Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) **** 1/4
Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) **** 1/4
Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds Toronto) ****
Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction (ROH War of the Worlds Toronto) ****
Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH War of the Worlds NYC) **** 1/4
Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW 5/17) **** 1/4
Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW 5/21) **** 1/4
Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) **** 1/2
Ladder Match: Authors of Pain vs. DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) **** 1/4
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. David Starr (PROGRESS SSS16 Day 1) ****
Matt Riddle vs. Jeff Cobb (PROGRESS SSS16 Day 2) **** 1/4
KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 5/29) **** 1/2
SSS16 Final: Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS SSS16 Day 3) **** 1/2
All Night Long: Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (LU Season 3, Episode 20 - 5/31) ****
BOTSJ Final: KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW 6/3) **** 1/4
Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (Pro Wrestling Chaos UnBroLievable) ****
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH 6/4) ****
Fatal 5-Way: Roman Reigns vs. Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins vs. Samoa Joe vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE Extreme Rules) **** 1/4
Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) ****
Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion) ****



*Top 10 U.S.*

1. Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) **** 1/2
2. Elimination Match: Authors of Pain vs. The Revival vs. DIY (NXT Takeover: Orlando) **** 1/2
3. Lucha Rules: Sami Callihan & OI4K vs. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) **** 1/2
4. Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH War of the Worlds NYC) **** 1/4
5. The Young Bucks vs. Lucha Bros vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet (PWG Nice Boys) **** 1/4
6. Ladder Match: Authors of Pain vs. DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) **** 1/4
7. WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match **** 1/4
8. Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) **** 1/4
9. Fatal 5-Way: Roman Reigns vs. Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins vs. Samoa Joe vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE Extreme Rules) **** 1/4
10. Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (WWE UK Title Tournament Day 2) **** 1/4

Dijak/Lee, Lee/Cage/Callihan, the Bucks/Hardys Ladder match just pushed out of the top 10. NXT Takeovers have been amazing this year. I still love Lesnar/Goldberg but it went down a bit on the rewatch (****).

*Top 10 Japan*

1. Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) *****
2. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI) **** 3/4
3. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI) **** 3/4
4. Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) **** 1/2
5. KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 5/29) **** 1/2
6. Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW New Beginning in Osaka) **** 1/2
7. Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW New Beginning in Osaka) **** 1/4
8. New Japan Cup Final: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW 3/20) **** 1/4
9. The Twin Towers (Ishikawa & Sato) vs. Strong BJ (Sekimoto & Okabayashi) (BJW 1/2) **** 1/4
T-10. Kento Miyahara vs. Jake Lee (AJPW 4/16) **** 1/4
T-10. Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW 5/5) **** 1/4

Lots of other good shit that just misses the top 10. KUSHIDA/Ospreay, both Suzuki/Sekimoto matches, Miyahara/Ishikawa, etc. I may have liked Shibata/Fale more than anyone else. 

*Top 10 Rest of the World*

1. SSS16 Final: Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS SSS16 Day 3) **** 1/2
2. Matt Riddle vs. Jeff Cobb (PROGRESS SSS16 Day 2) **** 1/4
3. Rush vs. L.A. Park (Baracual Entertainment) **** 1/4
4. Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Will Ospreay, Shane Strickland, & Ryan Smile (RPS Live at the Cockpit 12) **** 1/4
5. WALTER vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold Day 1) **** 1/4
6. Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) **** 1/4
7. Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46) ****
8. Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (Pro Wrestling Chaos UnBroLievable) ****
9. Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) ****
10. No DQ Match: Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45) ****

Yeah so Matt Riddle has been the king of Europe this year. 

*10 Best Workers (in no definite order right now aside from the top 2)*

Matt Riddle, Katsuyori Shibata (), Pete Dunne, Tetsuya Naito, Keith Lee, AJ Styles, Will Ospreay, Kazuchika Okada (by default I guess), Michael Elgin, & Roman Reigns. I almost put ZSJ on here but there's been so many matches of his that I haven't cared for at all so that hurts him. KUSHIDA, Eddie Edwards, Jay Lethal, and Hiromu Takahashi also deserve shouts. Puro guys like Hideki Suzuki, Daisuke Sekimoto, and Katsuhiko Nakajima have all been great as well but I just don't watch much else from them aside from their title matches so it's tough to gauge.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I keep track of my Wrestler of the Year list as well - it's based on the matches I give ***1/2+

Here's my top-25 atm:

1. Zack Sabre Jr.
2. Matt Riddle
3. KUSHIDA
4. Katsuyori Shibata
5. Ricochet
6. Hiromu Takahashi
7. Pete Dunne
8. Keith Lee
9. Will Ospreay
10. Matt Jackson
11. Nick Jackson
12. Timothy Thatcher
13. Fred Yehi
14. AJ Styles
15. Kyle O'Reilly
16. Juice Robinson
17. Lio Rush
18. Hiroshi Tanahashi
19. Travis Banks
20. Tetsuya Naito
21. Io Shirai
22. Tyler Bate
23. EVIL
24. BUSHI
25. Sami Callihan

ZSJ & Riddle are the CLEAR top-2 - it's not even close between them & the 3rd in KUSHIDA (who just got ahead of Shibata w/ his Dominion match vs. Hiromu).


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> I keep track of my Wrestler of the Year list as well - it's based on the matches I give ***1/2+
> 
> Here's my top-25 atm:
> 
> 1. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 2. Matt Riddle
> 3. KUSHIDA
> 4. Katsuyori Shibata
> 5. Ricochet
> 6. Hiromu Takahashi
> 7. Pete Dunne
> 8. Keith Lee
> 9. Will Ospreay
> 10. Matt Jackson
> 11. Nick Jackson
> 12. Timothy Thatcher
> 13. Fred Yehi
> 14. AJ Styles
> 15. Kyle O'Reilly
> 16. Juice Robinson
> 17. Lio Rush
> 18. Hiroshi Tanahashi
> 19. Travis Banks
> 20. Tetsuya Naito
> 21. Io Shirai
> 22. Tyler Bate
> 23. EVIL
> 24. BUSHI
> 25. Sami Callihan
> 
> ZSJ & Riddle are the CLEAR top-2 - it's not even close between them & the 3rd in KUSHIDA (who just got ahead of Shibata w/ his Dominion match vs. Hiromu).


Few questions on this. First off, LOVE that Okada doesn't even crack top 25 lol) but I know you gave the Suzuki and Okada matches 5* and also YES'd the defense against Fale iirc. Don't really remember what you thought on the Ibushi match. How's he not on here for you?

Really tough for me to say KUSHIDA has been top-5 this year because I value consistency and he disappeared for 4 months (Wrestle Kingdom to the start of the ROH WOTW tour) but has definitely been lights out in the last month.

Remember that tear that Bobby Lashley was on to start the year? Boy he really fell off a cliff. :lol

Where's Reigns!?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Few questions on this. First off, LOVE that Okada doesn't even crack top 25 lol) but I know you gave the Suzuki and Okada matches 5* and also YES'd the defense against Fale iirc. Don't really remember what you thought on the Ibushi match. How's he not on here for you?
> 
> Really tough for me to say KUSHIDA has been top-5 this year because I value consistency and he disappeared for 4 months (Wrestle Kingdom to the start of the ROH WOTW tour) but has definitely been lights out in the last month.
> 
> Remember that tear that Bobby Lashley was on to start the year? Boy he really fell off a cliff. :lol
> 
> Where's Reigns!?


Okada is coming right after the top-25, sitting at #26 currently. Those guys above him just have more ***1/2 - ***3/4 matches than him. If I had liked the 2nd Omega match, he would've ended up in top-25. He'll still end up there most likely, especially with G1 coming up.

Oh Lashley  Such great first 2 months he had, but indeed, fell off a cliff after that.

And Reigns, he's sitting at #30 right now. I can definitely see him ending up much higher though, because the dude is just so great. :reigns2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Well let me join the fun, here's my top wrestlers of the year and top matches of the year:

- Katsuyori Shibata
- Kazuchika Okada
- Tetsuya Naito
- KUSHIDA
- Kenny Omega
- Adam Cole
- Will Ospreay
- Matt Riddle
- Young Bucks
- Tomohiro Ishii
- Himoru Takahashi (not as high on his matches as others are, still having a great year though)
- Pete Dunne



Spoiler: Top 56 matches of 2017



2017 Match of the year candidate list.

1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Katsuyori Shibata, Sakura Geneisis - *****

2. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - *****

3. Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup, Day 7 - **** 3/4

4. Ricochet v. Will Ospreay, BOTSJ Day 2 - **** 3/4

5. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, Wrestling Dontaku - **** 3/4

6. Tyler Bate (c) v. Pete Dunne, Takeover: Chicago - **** 1/2

7. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Dominion - **** 1/2

8. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/2

9. KUSHIDA v. Will Ospreay, BOTSJ: Final - **** 1/2

10. Adam Cole v. Matthew Riddle, Game over, man - **** 1/2

11. Adam Cole (c) v. YOSHI-HASHI, Honor Rising: Night 2 - **** 1/2

12.Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Michael Elgin, New Beginning in Osaka - **** 1/2

13. Adam Cole (c) v. Christopher Daniels, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/2

14. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Matt Riddle, High Stakes - **** 1/2

15. Matt Riddle v. Kyle O'Reilly, Evolve 84 - **** 1/2

16. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

17.Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, Dominion - **** 1/2

18. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** 1/2 

19. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Hirooki Goto, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

20. AJ Styles (c) v. John Cena, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

21. Minoru Suzuki v. Katsuyori Shibata, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/4

22. Himoru Takahashi (c) v. KUSHIDA, Dominion - **** 1/4

23. Jay White v. Will Ospreay, War of the Worlds - **** 1/4

24. Broken Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks v. Roppongi Vice, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4

25. Adam Cole v. Matt Taven, Masters of the craft - **** 1/4

26. Cody Rhodes (c) v. Adam Cole, Spring Slam - **** 1/4

27. Keith Lee v. Brian Cage v. Sami Callihan, Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll) - **** 1/4

28. KUSHIDA v. Ryusuke Taguchi, BOTSJ Day 11 - **** 1/4

29. Young Bucks (c) v. Ray Fenix & Pentagon v. Matt Sydal & Ricochet, Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll) - **** 1/4

30. The Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

31. Adam Cole v. Hangman Page, ROH TV - **** 1/4

32. Marty Scrull (c) v. Adam Cole, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

33. SuperKliq v. OI4K, Only Kings Understand Each Other - **** 1/4

34. Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale, New Japan Cup Finals - **** 1/4

35. Adam Cole v. Jay White, Unauthorized - **** 1/4

36. Randy Orton v. AJ Styles, Smackdown Live - **** 1/4

37. Kevin Owens (c) v. Roman Reigns, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

38. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Juice Robinson, Wrestling Toyokuni - **** 1/4

39. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Will Ospreay, New Beginning in Osaka - ****

40. Kyle O'Reilly (c) v. Adam Cole, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

41. Adam Cole v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, War of the Worlds - ****

41. Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish, Manhattan Mayhem IV - ****

43. Matt Riddle v. Marty Scrull, OTT - ****

44. Himoru Takahashi (c) v. Ricochet, Wrestling Toyokuni - ****

45. AJ Styles v. Shane McMahon, Wrestlemania 33 - ****

46. AOP (c) v. #DIY v. The Revival, Takeover: Orlando - ****

47. Dolph Ziggler v. Shinsuke Nakamura, Backlash - ****

48. Kazuchika Okada v. Tiger Mask W, 45th Anniversary - ****

49. KUSHIDA (c) v. Himoru Takahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

50. Seth Rollins v. Finn Balor v. The Miz, Raw - ****

51. Will Ospreay v. Dragon Lee, Manhattan Mayhem IV - **** 

52. Bullet Club v. CHAOS, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

53. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega v. The Briscoes, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

54. Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne, UK Tournament - **** 

55. John Cena (c) v. Dean Ambrose v. AJ Styles v. The Miz v. Bray Wyatt v. Baron Corbin, Elimination Chamber - **** 

56. Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal, The Expierence - ****


----------



## ShadowSucks92

As much as I would love to add Shibata, I won't for obvious reasons but I will say, his last match is still the greatest match I've ever seen. Anyway my top performers for the year are (in no particular order):

-Okada
-Naito
-Pete Dunne
-Matt Riddle
-Takahashi
-Keith Lee
-Travis Banks
-South Pacific Power Trip
-Will O'Spreay


----------



## Desecrated

Let's see what I got written down. Bloody chronologically. No problems. I fix.

*****
Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada Sakura Genesis (+.25*)
Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega Dominion 

****3/4
Katsuyori Shibata vs Hirooki Goto Wrestle Kingdom 
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito Dominion 

****1/2
Kazuichika Okada vs Kenny Omega Wrestle Kingdom 
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito Wrestle Kimgdom 
Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii New Japan Cup
Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee BOSJ
Tyer Bate vs Pete Dunne WWEUK Network Special 
KUSHIDA vs Ryusuke Taguchi BOSJ 
Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA Dominion 

****1/4
Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii Dontaku 
Will Ospreay vs KUSHIDA BOSJ Final
Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa Superpower Series 

****
Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne NXT UK January 
Drew Galloway vs Will Ospreay WCPW 
Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii New Japan Cup
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs EVIL New Japan Cup
Katsuyori Shibata vs Minoru Suzuki New Japan Cup
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Go Shiozaki Great Voyage
Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale Dontaku
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Mohammed Yone NOAH 6.6

Not sure I can make a WoTY. I've still to watch;

New Beginnings events
Toyunikori? idk prequel to Dontaku
wherever ibushi faced okada and taguchi vs takahashi
Wanting to watch Champions Carnival from AJPW but I've been slacking off on that.

And yeah, that's a distinct lack of WWE matches. Nothing from the main roster has been worth it this year imo.

I'll try WotY top 6 now I've listed what I've actually missed.

Shibata > Naito > Okada > Takahashi > KUSHIDA > Omega

And a hopeful list that they'll rip up the next 6 months!

Ishii pls


----------



## Taroostyles

Naito/Elgin-*****
Omega/Ishii I-****3/4
Ospreay/Ricochet BOTSJ-****3/4

Still trying to get caught up.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1:
_Travis Banks vs. Jimmy Havoc-****3/4*
David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-****3/4*
Zack Gibson vs. Jack Sexsmith-****3/4*
Flamita vs. Mark Andrews-******_

PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2:
_Tyler Bate vs. Mark Haskins-****3/4*
Matt Riddle vs. Jeff Cobb-*****1/4*
Flamita vs. Travis Banks-******
David Starr & William Eaver vs. Pete Dunne & Trent Steven-****3/4*
Toni Storm vs. Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo in the Natural Progression Series IV Final for the PROGRESS Women's Championship-*****1/4*_

PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 3:
_Tyler Bate vs. Matt Riddle-******
Tyler Bate vs. Travis Banks in the Super Strong Style 16 Final-*****1/4*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

A huge f*cking *YES* to *Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham*, _IWC: Super Indy 16 Final_ - ***** 3/4*

Best Cole match since his bout with Ospreay at Progress Ch: 40 and maybe the best Gresham match I've seen yet. This was fantastic, story was Cole banged his arm up in the semi final and was coming in with an injury, that was just music to Gresham's ears. They started off with some great technical work and Jon teasing Cole's arm until he finally turned up the heat with a huge kick to Cole's arm which really changed the whole match. Gresh destroyed Cole's arm for what seemed like 10 minutes and you almost felt bad for him :lol until Cole finally found an opening with a huge dropkick to Gresh's knee ! Cole went straight to work with the figure four & they even rolled out the ring with it locked in ! Final stretch came seeing them exchange strikes to their targeted limbs, Gresh got the advantage and went up for his shooting star press but his leg gave out mid jump, Cole catches him with a superkick a huge shining wizard and the last shot ! 

:sodone Cole is having a fantastic 2017

_Also on the show:_

*Adam Cole v. Joey Janela* - ***** (YES)*

*Jay White v. Jonathan Gresham* - **** 3/4 (Recommended)*


----------



## Taroostyles

More catching up

Okada/Shibata-*****
Omega/Ishii II-*****

2017 might go down as the greatest year of in ring quality of all time.


----------



## Mordecay

Wrong thread


----------



## DELITE

No to (but recommend) Adam Cole vs Adam Page (ROH TV) ***1/2
I love the story of the match but I hate ending when Page absolutely disrespected the most disgusting move in pro-wrestling...


----------



## Violent By Design

Hey guys, i'm back after about a 2 year hiatus of not watching any wrestling, though Im closer to 3 years behind.

I've only seen two matches, Okada vs Omega from Wrestle Kingdom and I saw Okada vs Shibata from Genesis today (likely the best NJPW match I've ever seen).

What are some of the cream of the crop MOTY matches this year? (basically what non-NJPW should I absolutely watch?)

Also, I seen Matt Riddle has become a Pro Wrestler in recent years lol, what are some of his BEST matches from this year? (and if any of his past matches are MOTY caliber I'll gladly check those out too)

Thanks yall!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Violent By Design said:


> .What are some of the cream of the crop MOTY matches this year? (basically what non-NJPW should I absolutely watch?)
> 
> Also, I seen Matt Riddle has become a Pro Wrestler in recent years lol, what are some of his BEST matches from this year? (and if any of his past matches are MOTY caliber I'll gladly check those out too)
> 
> Thanks yall!






Spoiler: Non-NJPW Matches I have at **** 1/4 or higher



Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham, Super Indy 16 Final - **** 3/4

Tyler Bate (c) v. Pete Dunne, Takeover: Chicago - **** 1/2

Adam Cole v. Matthew Riddle, Game over, man - **** 1/2

Adam Cole (c) v. Christopher Daniels, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/2

Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Matt Riddle, High Stakes - **** 1/2

Matt Riddle v. Kyle O'Reilly, Evolve 84 - **** 1/2

AJ Styles (c) v. John Cena, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

Jay White v. Will Ospreay, War of the Worlds - **** 1/4

Broken Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks v. Roppongi Vice, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4

Adam Cole v. Matt Taven, Masters of the craft - **** 1/4

Cody Rhodes (c) v. Adam Cole, Spring Slam - **** 1/4

Keith Lee v. Brian Cage v. Sami Callihan, Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll) - **** 1/4

Young Bucks (c) v. Ray Fenix & Pentagon v. Matt Sydal & Ricochet, Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll) - **** 1/4

The Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

Adam Cole v. Hangman Page, ROH TV - **** 1/4

Marty Scrull (c) v. Adam Cole, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

SuperKliq v. OI4K, Only Kings Understand Each Other - **** 1/4

Adam Cole v. Jay White, Unauthorized - **** 1/4

Randy Orton v. AJ Styles, Smackdown Live - **** 1/4

Kevin Owens (c) v. Roman Reigns, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4


 @NastyYaffa is the go to guy for Matt Riddle matches, I have what I thought his best matches of 2017 listed above.


----------



## Corey

Violent By Design said:


> Hey guys, i'm back after about a 2 year hiatus of not watching any wrestling, though Im closer to 3 years behind.
> 
> I've only seen two matches, Okada vs Omega from Wrestle Kingdom and I saw Okada vs Shibata from Genesis today (likely the best NJPW match I've ever seen).
> 
> What are some of the cream of the crop MOTY matches this year? (basically what non-NJPW should I absolutely watch?)
> 
> Also, I seen Matt Riddle has become a Pro Wrestler in recent years lol, what are some of his BEST matches from this year? (and if any of his past matches are MOTY caliber I'll gladly check those out too)
> 
> Thanks yall!


Take a look at about the last 15 posts before yours and you'll have all your answers. (Y) My listing is pretty much specifically geared towards what you're looking for.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijack – EVOLVE 84
*
These two had an amazing match pretty recently that I could only describe as HOSSES acting like cruiserweights. 

They had a very fun big man doing some small man moves type match like before, but I think this is a bit lesser of a match overall, and it seemed sloppier. It still had its fair share of great spots, like Dijack going for a flip dive to the outside which was caught by Lee, a huge chokeslam move on the apron by Dijack to Lee, and a ridiculous Canadian destroyer, and Dijack diving onto Lee OVER the barricade like a crazy mf. among others. They did try and reverse rana, but Lee is too fucking big for that shit :lol (they did get it later though)

I appreciated Dijack doing so much, including his desperation increasing as the match went longer, pleading for Lee to stay down. Lee was a very good punch drunk seller too. Fun match overall.

******

*YES to The Mack vs Johnny Mundo, All Night Long match for the Lucha Underground Championship – Lucha Underground 5/31/17*

I haven’t watched much of this recently, I kinda lost interest to an extent. However, with this match I think they brought me back in the fold. 

I love The Mack. He’s a big dude who has agility despite size, has great charisma, and just is a treat to watch as a babyface. But Johnny Mundo is such a damn great heel where I actually get semi annoyed with him at times because he does so many good things well, from his match pacing, to the selling of his fake ankle injury, and his mannerisms and showboating. How WWE let him go is beyond me, dude should have been a main event staple.

The match itself was awesome and built up really well, as it was a good match that built up into a chaotic mess near the end. We got both men doing their normal and great big moves, but with the addition of great spots like Mack sliding Mundo down the steps on a backboard. You had PJ Black, Sexy Star, and Son of Havoc among others make great cameos during this, with Sexy’s reveal being great and maybe the best thing she’s done since the No Mas match. The ending was perfect with a near win by Mack off an insane frog splash off a ladder onto a table. 

This was great fun and one of the best LU matches I’ve seen.

*****1/2*


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime

New to this, all of mine this year:

Okada vs Omega I at WK11 *****

Okada vs Omega II at Dominion *****

Okada vs Shibata at Sakura Genesis *****

Naito vs Tanahashi at Dominion *****

Styles vs Cena III at Royal Rumble ****3/4

Revival vs DIY vs AOP at Takeover Orlando ****3/4



I'll add more later maybe.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Violent By Design said:


> Also, I seen Matt Riddle has become a Pro Wrestler in recent years lol, what are some of his BEST matches from this year? (and if any of his past matches are MOTY caliber I'll gladly check those out too)


Here's everything of based Riddle that I got at ****+:



> *Matt Riddle vs. Katsuyori Shibata (RevPro High Stakes 2017) - ****3/4*
> Matt Riddle vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 39: The Graps of Wrath) - ****3/4
> *Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (OTT Marble Act Zone I) - ****3/4*
> Matt Riddle vs. Chris Hero (EVOLVE 73) - ****3/4
> Matt Riddle vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 64) - ****3/4
> Matt Riddle vs. Chris Hero (EVOLVE 71) - ****3/4
> *Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 81) - ****1/2*
> *Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) - ****1/2*
> Matt Riddle & Jeff Cobb vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Mystery Vortex IV) - ****1/2
> *Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) - ****1/2*
> *Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 2017) - ****1/2*
> *Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) - ****1/2*
> *Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) - ****1/2*
> Matt Riddle vs. Tommy End (EVOLVE 67) - ****1/2
> *Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 2017) - ****1/2*
> *Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) - ****1/4*
> Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2016) - ****1/4
> Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 55) - ****1/4
> Matt Riddle vs. TJ Perkins (EVOLVE 69) - ****
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 59) - ****
> *Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) - *****
> *Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road 06/03/17) - *****
> *Matt Riddle vs. DUSTIN (EVOLVE 77) - *****
> *Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 14) - *****
> *Matt Riddle vs. Donovan Dijak (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2017) - *****
> *Matt Riddle vs. Dan Severn (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) - *****
> Matt Riddle, Brian Kendrick, Pete Dunne, Sami Callihan & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Cedric Alexander, Chuck Taylor, Jeff Cobb, Jushin Liger & Tommy End (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2016) - ****
> *Matt Riddle vs. David Starr (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) - *****
> Matt Riddle vs. Cedric Alexander (EVOLVE 62) - ****


Bolded ones are from this year.


----------



## Rah

Violent By Design said:


> Hey guys, i'm back after about a 2 year hiatus of not watching any wrestling, though Im closer to 3 years behind.
> 
> I've only seen two matches, Okada vs Omega from Wrestle Kingdom and I saw Okada vs Shibata from Genesis today (likely the best NJPW match I've ever seen).
> 
> What are some of the cream of the crop MOTY matches this year? (basically what non-NJPW should I absolutely watch?)
> 
> Also, I seen Matt Riddle has become a Pro Wrestler in recent years lol, what are some of his BEST matches from this year? (and if any of his past matches are MOTY caliber I'll gladly check those out too)
> 
> Thanks yall!


Low Ki vs Sami Callihan from March(?) is probably right up your alley. 


Welcome back (Y)


----------



## Corey

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match:* AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Kevin Owens vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura _(Money in the Bank)_ ***** (YES!)*

This was a really long match and I can understand if people thought it was a bit slow or dull at times, but damn I thought the good outweighed the bad for sure and it was FINALLY something well booked on an otherwise horrible show. The Nakamura attack before the bell was great because all your casuals are gonna think he makes the superhero comeback and win the match, but swerve! They built all the spots extremely well and there were some nasty ones. Sunset flip powerbomb, tko & chokeslam on the ladder, and the half & half suplex on the apron were all brutal. Owens took a beating and Zayn was killin dudes left and right. Props to Ziggler & AJ for taking some crazy bumps too. The Styles/Nakamura showdown was fucking gold. Loved this as a whole, but do acknowledge its downfalls.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Smackdown Tag Team Championships - Money In The Bank 2017*

Really fun tag match with some nice leg work done by the Usos. I loved how it continually built and built right to the end, but sadly they did a pretty shitty walk out finish that hurt the match somewhat for me. The work overall was really enjoyable and everybody worked their ass off in the match. 

****1/2*

*YES to AJ Styles vs Baron Corbin vs Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Dolph Ziggler - Money In The Bank match - Money In The Bank 2017*

Awesome match that was structured very well. Loved Corbin attacking Nakamura for the heat during Nakamura's entrance, it got him great heat and Nakamura was even more over when he came out later. As for everybody in the match, each guy got their own turns to shine, and everybody looked great in the match at one point or another. Lots of sick and cool bumps, including a sunset flip powerbomb by Zayn onto Ziggler, a tiger suplex onto the apron by Zayn onto Owens, and Owens taking two nasty back bumps (making the poor fat dude take all the extreme bumps). 

Nakamura got a enormous reaction later on when he came out, and basically leveled out everybody in the match which set up my favorite part of the match in when he and Styles faced off. I marked out when they slowly put the ladder to the side, and basically just started brawling with one another. The reaction both of them got together makes me hope they'll do a program eventually, and I hope their matches are great. 

My own criticism was that it did feel long at times, and I think Corbin is the least talented guy in the match overall, so I'm not crazy about him winning the match but what can you do? Overall, excellent main event that I mostly loved.
*
****1/2*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Money in the Bank:
_AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match-******_


----------



## darkclaudio

Yes to KUSHIDA/Takahashi from Dominion
Yes to Tanahashi/Naito from Dominion
No to Okada/Omega from Dominion
No to New Day/Usos from MITB
No to MITB Match from MITB


----------



## Mordecay

Yes to the MITB Mens Ladder Match ****1/4
No but recommended Usos vs New Day MITB***1/4


----------



## Groovemachine

*AJ Styles vs Baron Corbin vs Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Dolph Ziggler [Money In The Bank Ladder Match] - WWE Money in the Bank 2017 - *****

Sami doing his fantastic babyface shtick after the Half Nelson Suplex as he crawled to the ladder was so great to see again; WWE continually miss the boat on one of the most sympathetic babyfaces in the world, but he got his moment here. The Styles/Nakamura exchange was phenomenal (if you'll excuse the pun) and felt like a big time deal. Really well played, and I loved that everyone else was taken out so they both got the space and time to breathe. Beginning was a bit slow but the built to some decent big spots so I'm fine with it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MITB:

*Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton - **** - YES!*

I LOVED their Backlash match & this was just as good, if not a little better. I gotta say I definitely did not expect Randy Orton & Jinder Mahal to have such great chemistry w/ each other, but goddamn I am glad they do. Loved the beginning with Randy completely overwhelming Jinder, Jinder was in big trouble until he sent Orton flying to the outside, leg first. That lead to Jinder working on top in AWESOME fashion - loved all of his offense & that leg work was really great. Orton sold it really well too. Just a super well put together, laid out match. Can't wait for part III.

As for the men's MITB, I got that at *3/4. Nothing interesting in it except for the AJ vs. Naka standoff sequence in the end - that was really neat. Other than that it was super boring.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NastyYaffa said:


> MITB:
> 
> *Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton - **** - YES!*
> 
> I LOVED their Backlash match & this was just as good, if not a little better. I gotta say I definitely did not expect Randy Orton & Jinder Mahal to have such great chemistry w/ each other, but goddamn I am glad they do. Loved the beginning with Randy completely overwhelming Jinder, Jinder was in big trouble until he sent Orton flying to the outside, leg first. That lead to Jinder working on top in AWESOME fashion - loved all of his offense & that leg work was really great. Orton sold it really well too. Just a super well put together, laid out match. Can't wait for part III.
> 
> As for the men's MITB, I got that at *3/4. Nothing interesting in it except for the AJ vs. Naka standoff sequence in the end - that was really neat. Other than that it was super boring.


I swear you're becoming my favourite reviewer on this site just from how different your match ratings are compared to everyone else


----------



## Donnie

NastyYaffa said:


> MITB:
> 
> *Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton - **** - YES!*
> 
> I LOVED their Backlash match & this was just as good, if not a little better. I gotta say I definitely did not expect Randy Orton & Jinder Mahal to have such great chemistry w/ each other, but goddamn I am glad they do. Loved the beginning with Randy completely overwhelming Jinder, Jinder was in big trouble until he sent Orton flying to the outside, leg first. That lead to Jinder working on top in AWESOME fashion - loved all of his offense & that leg work was really great. Orton sold it really well too. Just a super well put together, laid out match. Can't wait for part III.
> 
> As for the men's MITB, I got that at *3/4. Nothing interesting in it except for the AJ vs. Naka standoff sequence in the end - that was really neat. Other than that it was super boring.


:done You're a strange cat, Nasty. I mean that in the nicest way possible, dude, its just your ratings are insane. I mean I know pro rasslin is subjective but you take it to a new level. Keep doing you


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> MITB:
> 
> *Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton - **** - YES!*
> 
> I LOVED their Backlash match & this was just as good, if not a little better. I gotta say I definitely did not expect Randy Orton & Jinder Mahal to have such great chemistry w/ each other, but goddamn I am glad they do. Loved the beginning with Randy completely overwhelming Jinder, Jinder was in big trouble until he sent Orton flying to the outside, leg first. That lead to Jinder working on top in AWESOME fashion - loved all of his offense & that leg work was really great. Orton sold it really well too. Just a super well put together, laid out match. Can't wait for part III.
> 
> As for the men's MITB, I got that at *3/4. Nothing interesting in it except for the AJ vs. Naka standoff sequence in the end - that was really neat. Other than that it was super boring.


When I posted my review I had on the back of my mind "Nasty is gonna give Jinder/Orton **** or more :lol." I wasn't wrong.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kento MIyahara vs. Suwama - AJPW 06/11 - **** - YES!*

Kento Miyahara pretty much came off as the best wrestler in the world in this. His work over the arm & the taped up hand of Suwama was excellent + the way he portrayed his character was a thing of beauty; even though his historic title reign just recently ended by the hands of Shuji Ishikawa, he still is the most confident dude around, because he is the goddamn young ace of the company. His facial expressions tell the whole story; he acts like he has the match in the bag because he dominates Suwama w/ that arm work of his, but then Suwama ends up fighting through it w/ his high impact comebacks & gets the W. Great stuff, a brilliant Kento Miyahara show.


----------



## Corey

Mordecay said:


> When I posted my review I had on the back of my mind "Nasty is gonna give Jinder/Orton **** or more :lol." I wasn't wrong.


Hahaha no joke I thought the same thing. I said to myself "well that was pretty much the same exact match they had at Backlash so Yaffa is giving this a YES again and no one else will" :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

Now that I think about it, Randy/Jinder from last night did have pretty much exactly the same lay out as their Backlash match :lol Didn't even realize that before you guys brought it up. Can't wait for the 3rd match w/ Randy opening up with fire, only for it to lead to Jinder working over his neck :mark:


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> Now that I think about it, Randy/Jinder from last night did have pretty much exactly the same lay out as their Backlash match :lol Didn't even realize that before you guys brought it up. Can't wait for the 3rd match w/ Randy opening up with fire, only for it to lead to Jinder working over his neck :mark:


Got a feeling that if Randy does end up getting another shot, there's gonna have to be something that nullifies the Singh Bros getting involved but at the same time they may let Jinder pick the stipulation (or Orton might let him pick in order to get the shot). That's why we're gonna get the return of...

The Punjabi Prison Match! :lol


----------



## Donnie

Corey said:


> Got a feeling that if Randy does end up getting another shot, there's gonna have to be something that nullifies the Singh Bros getting involved but at the same time they may let Jinder pick the stipulation (or Orton might let him pick in order to get the shot). That's why we're gonna get the return of...
> 
> The Punjabi Prison Match! :lol


Nasty will give it 5 as soon as the match is announced :lol

Meanwhile the rest of us will be :andre


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I did think Orton/Jinder was rather decent, better than their first match. Jinder's leg work was good until he applied the figure four to the wrong leg. Orton wrecked the Singh brothers which was nice. I just wish Orton would've kicked out of Jinder's finish to add some more to the match instead of losing the same way. *** 1/4


----------



## Mordecay

Donnie said:


> Nasty will give it 5 as soon as the match is announced :lol
> 
> Meanwhile the rest of us will be :andre


Nasty waiting for Jinder/Orton III like


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES to Kento Miyahara vs Suwama - All Japan 6/11/17*

Kento just gets it man. Instead of having bloated matches he just works around a very simple story and then transitions to a dope finishing sequence were the drama escalates and any flaw the match has is reduced to a minimum because the length is short enough for them not to bother anyone. Another really fucking entertaining match from him that doesn't go past the 20 minute mark. Probably easiest wrestler to watch right now in Japan that will give you a fun match every time.


----------



## Corey

Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak _(AAW Thursday Night Special)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

:sodone :done

First off, I fucking love this pairing. 3rd different company they've wrestled each other in this year, 3rd different YES I've given them. Secondly, this match is absolutely AMAZING and so much different than any of their EVOLVE contests. The way this naturally progresses and builds is incredible and there's 2 specific HOLY SHIT moments that are just jaw dropping. Hats are fucking off to these two guys, good lord. Seek this match out immediately and love life. American Indy match of the year to this point and definitely high up there for U.S. MOTY. :mark:


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak _(AAW Thursday Night Special)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
> 
> :sodone :done
> 
> First off, I fucking love this pairing. 3rd different company they've wrestled each other in this year, 3rd different YES I've given them. Secondly, this match is absolutely AMAZING and so much different than any of their EVOLVE contests. The way this naturally progresses and builds is incredible and there's 2 specific HOLY SHIT moments that are just jaw dropping. Hats are fucking off to these two guys, good lord. Seek this match out immediately and love life. American Indy match of the year to this point and definitely high up there for U.S. MOTY. :mark:


wens3

My top 5 matches at the end of the year are about to be Dijak/Lee in 5 different promotions.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yes to WWE MITB Ladder Match-****1/4

It was a little clunky to start off and I think taking Nak out of most of the match was a mistake but all the guys busted their hump and the last 15 minutes were great. This was one of those multiman matches where everyone shined and delivered a great performance. 

Top 5 WWE match so far this year.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Shinsuke Nakamura vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 6/20/17*

Call me crazy, but I thought this was so much better than their PPV match. Both guys came out with more urgency, it was more even, and didn't feel like Nakamura was selling for 75% of the match. Instead, he was allowed to do more and seemed more vicious at times, and played a great babyface in peril. Very good match

******


----------



## Corey

*NWA Historic Welterweight Championship:* Volador Jr. (c) vs. Cavernario _(CMLL 6/20)_ ***** (YES!)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lacAUH-C4nc (at the 2 hour mark)

Hell of a match. May not be as good to the folks who don't follow CMLL at all but Volador's fucking title reign has gone on for over 1,000 days and this was definitely one of the matches where I most felt like it was gonna come to an end. Great drama, pacing, and selling in the 3rd fall.


----------



## Concrete

*Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 6/2/17):*****
_When Aoki wrestled the GOAT Fujiwara my mind was blown. To me that’s a spectacle. Didn’t draw like a spectacle but I blame the biz not them. Aoki being one of the greats of Japanese MMA going into wrestling seemed too good to be true. Yet that match completely delivered. Now NEW brings us Aoki against Funaki and they tell a far different story than the Fujiwara match. A potentially better one. If you want big epic NJPW style matches then I won’t lie, this might not be for you. The match feels like a highly kinetic battle of human chess and lasts around 7 minutes. What a trope, amirite? Every moment feels like a reaction to a strategy which changes the approach to the bout in the moment. Funaki clearly has the strength advantage and has a better idea about how to enforce his will compared to Aoki who still hasn’t completely figured out pro wrestling. Want to note that he looks far more comfortable here than the Fujiwara match. As if despite him going against a younger, stronger opponent this time his confidence closes the gap in skill he at times saw in that match. 

Okay, I don’t think you *HAVE* to watch that Fujiwara match to appreciate this one but I do think it is fun to track Aoki’s progress. Long story short, Funaki finds success when he can kick, slap, and smother. Aoki finds success when they are on the ground and there is any sort of space to move. The finish plays into that. It seems like the way they ended the bout could set up room for a rematch since the loser was in the midst of pulling off a counter before succumbing. 
_​
How has this not brought up? Y'all letting me down.


----------



## DELITE

PWG Game Over
War Machine vs. Young Bucks ****1/2 YES


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kizuna Road 6/20:
_Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, & SANADA) vs. Taguchi Japan (Ryusuke Taguchi, Kushida, and Juice Robinson) for the NEVER Openweight Six-Man Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## Zatiel

I don't "get" the MITB match. There were some great spots, especially Styles hanging from the briefcase, but there was little flow in-between, and it was all the set up by far the worst wrestler in the match winning. Corbin could've easily gotten the briefcase before Nakamura finished his re-entrance, but decided to stand there like an idiot instead. And Nakamura was taken out of the match for twenty minutes by offense that was a drop in the bucket compared to what those guys absorbed the entire time. Given how good a lot of those guys are, I was heavily disappointed. I expect the eventual Styles/Nakamura match will be significantly better.


----------



## Rah

*Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 6/2/17)  - NO*

A promotion called NEW booking Funaki in 2017 is a helluva trip. Having him tumble about on the mat with Aoki is even more comical. I'm one of the biggest Funaki apologists, but the dude got eaten alive on the mat. I know that ended up being the story, but I don't think this had enough meat to fully tell that narrative without Funaki coming across as someone far out of his league as he didn't get to control things for very long. His kicks are still on point, but that's rote - I'm sure there are guys with bruised kidneys from their tenures in 90s UWFi thanks to Masakatsu. Aoki sold well, though. He's not a wunderkind, but he definitely "gets" wrestling.

So, yeah, this goes 7 minutes and it's not a waste of those 7 minutes but it's weirdly between being a teaser for a bigger match and not being a teaser due to its own short-comings. Colour me partially interested but not completely sold on this pairing. I'll definitely be keeping Aoki on my radar, though.

Fujiwara? Yawn.
Funaki? Aight.

When's the real fight in Aoki/Tamura, then?




Concrete said:


> *Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 6/2/17):*****​


Hello

Please can you watch Callihan/Low Ki. It's 

1) The 5th best Callihan match ever
2) The best Low Ki match of the decade
3) The best match of the year (and maybe many years)
4) Probably the worst finish ever (k prolly not but still)

Thanks,
Rah


----------



## Concrete

The match is on Highspots. People have linked me the show knowing I'd want to watch it...and I still haven't been able to sit through the whole thing yet. Get distracted. 

Also, bite me, that Aoki match is dope. 
ALSO, yeah yeah okay I'll do it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Adam Cole v. Marty Scrull, Philly Street Fight*, _ROH Web Exclusive_ - ******

Overbooking done well, they played to former BC member, they had the bucks & cody come out, Cole looked like a huge babyface & Marty looks solid.

*YES* to *Dolph Ziggler v. Shinsuke Nakmura*, _SDL: 06/20/17_ - ******

Around the same realms as their Backlash match which I also had at ****, this match displayed Shinsuke more which I have no problem with.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Finished up Evolve 84, currently watching 85 now (literally a few days before 86 and 87 too. 

*NO but Recommended - Austin Theory vs Lio Rush – EVOLVE 84*

I swear, Austin Theory is basically a somewhat version of Baron Corbin, just not as tall, but way younger and has way more potential.

This was a very soild match with a simple story of the young, somewhat cockt, yet unproven Theory trying to use his power advantage to beat the smaller, smarter, older veteran in Lio Rush. It was pretty fun, and both guys looked good.

****1/2*
*
YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Ethan Page – EVOLVE 84*

I appreciate them just slugging it out to start, and it was nice to see Sabre Jr. being just as vicious during the match as Page was. I don’t remember watching a Sabre match that had so much more brawling than mat wrestling and technical wrestling, but this was a nice change of pace for him. And speaking of pacing, really liked the styles clash with Page working the slower style and forcing Sabre to adapt rather than work his normal style.

I loved the final stretch of this match with Sabre just kicking the hell out of Page while he basically gave Sabre Jr. a hearty fuck you. Great match.

******

*YES to Matt Riddle vs Kyle O’Reilly for the WWN Championship – EVOLVE 84*

These two have really great chemistry. O’Reilly is a more technical, vicious submission specialist, while Riddle had more of the power and both dudes shared striking ability. There was a nice stop where Riddle broke out of a kneebar with heel strikes to Kyle’s head. I loved the guillotine spot where Riddle did a northern lights and O’Reilly still held on. This was the kind of match that just picked up more and more as it continued, all the way to the end. 

They went into a huge battle of strikes and counters near the end of the match, with O’Reilly doing a triangle and beating the hell out of Riddle in the process that looked brutal. Awesome match.

*****1/4*


----------



## Corey

*NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Titles:* EVIL, SANADA, & BUSHI (c) vs. KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Juice Robinson _(NJPW Kizuna Road 6/20)_ ***** (YES!)*

This was one of those matches that reminds you that Korakuen Hall is one of the best wrestling venues in the entire world. Great match with nonstop action. Going off memory this is probably the best match for these titles since they were introduced a year and half ago. That baseball sequence they did was awesome. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT 6/21/17:
_Kassius Ohno vs. Aleister Black-******_


----------



## Dead Seabed

NO to everything from MITB. Mahal vs Orton was horrible as usual.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Found EVOLVE 85 Weaker a bit Than 84.

*NO but Recommended - Keith Lee vs Fred Yehi – EVOLVE 85*

From what I seen, I’m assuming calling Lee the king of David vs Goliath matches is appropriate now.

Started very slow with some fun and games early, I think the crowd tried in every way possible to chant Keith Lee. Really like how Lee sells when somebody tries and fails miserably to take down or chop him, and Yehi sold his mistake hilariously. Also, Lee doing a fucking overhead belly to belly without barely bending is awesome. 

It was nice to see some continuity with Yehi always using a stomp on Lee’s foot to get the advantage, he did that a couple times here. Also, A+ with the big man pounce by Lee. Lee not selling the rapid fire kicks only to kill Yehi was a great ending. Good match overall, thought it was too long, you could have cut 5 minutes and probably had a better match.

****3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Matt Riddle vs Jeff Cobb for WWN Championship – EVOLVE 85*

The Chosen Bros face one another, and they had a hell of a sprint for like 7 minutes. I swear, they did every single suplex in the book, with Cobb doing the majority of them, dude is where the true suplex city lies. Really loved this but it was just too short, still, hugely entertaining.

****3/4*
*
YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Lio Rush – EVOLVE 85*

They worked really technical to start, and I liked how Sabre Jr. targeted the shoulder early, given the tape on it already. Really love how Sabre Jr wrenches Rush’s arm by twisting it with his feet while standing over him, it’s very simple, but brutal. As good as his submission and technical skill is, Sabre Jr. is still weak character-wise, as his no selling of chops came off as somewhat MEH.

They told a great story about how Sabre Jr. had an answer for nearly everything Lio tried, so he had to try bigger moves, including Lio having to do huge top ropes moves to get Sabre Jr. down for long enough to regroup. The counter to that bridging pin Sabre Jr always done by Lio was really nice, but it wasn’t enough as Sabre Jr just tortured the hell of the arm until Lio gave up. Sabre Jr. really had most of the match in the end.

Overall, very good PPV main event, Lio sold the arm well, and Sabre Jr. just looked good torturing the hell out of him in so many different ways. Both men were excellent in the match and even Rush looks fine in defeat.

******


----------



## DELITE

ROH Best in the World 
El Terrible & Ultimo Guerrero vs. The Kingdom ***
Frankie Kazarian vs. Hangman Page ***3/4
Eight Man Tag - Piss Break
Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young ***1/4
The Briscoes & Bully Ray vs. Castle and The Boys **1/2
KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll ***1/2
6-Man Tag ****1/4 MOTN 
Cody vs Daniels ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

*The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine - ROH Best In The World - ****1/4 - YES!*

Terrific spotfest. All 6-men involved killed it. Easy ROH MOTYC.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Great weekend of graps in FloSlam:

*Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee - Beyond Go With The Flow - **** - YES!*

They got that big WWN Championship match coming up the next day in EVOLVE, so they didn't go all out here - instead of delivering an all-out epic, they delivered a simple David vs. Goliath match up - which I was very happy about. You got Keith Lee doing his awesome monster work on top while Riddle tried to chop him down with his fantastic strikes.

*Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher - EVOLVE 86 - **** - YES!*

If you enjoy watching Thatcher on the offense, you'll love this. It's all about the returning Thatcher taking the youngster, Austin Theory, to school by dominating him w/ his terrific submissions & strikes. Theory also makes some awesome comebacks which Thatcher sells perfectly. Great match.

*Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee - EVOLVE 87 - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was like their Beyond match that happened a day earlier, but an epic version of that. Dramatic sequences & counters w/ Keith Lee being awesome as always in that monster role just throwing Riddle around & Riddle selling his ass off while chopping him down with his excellent strikes & submissions. Loved it.


----------



## marek16

Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg is match of the year so far.


----------



## Mordecay

PWG Game Over Man

One of the weakest PWG shows I remember if I am honest, still some fun matches:

Fenix vs Lio Rush ***3/4
Keith Lee vs Jeff Cobb ***3/4
Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle ***3/4
Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly ***1/2 
The Young Bucks vs War Machine ***1/2
Zack Sabre Jr vs Dick Togo ***
Marty Scurll vs Chuck Taylor ****

Also adding to the love for the 6 men Never Openweight Titles match ****


----------



## Corey

Mordecay said:


> PWG Game Over Man
> 
> *One of the weakest PWG shows I remember *if I am honest, still some fun matches:
> 
> Fenix vs Lio Rush ***3/4
> Keith Lee vs Jeff Cobb ***3/4
> Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle ***3/4
> Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly ***1/2
> The Young Bucks vs War Machine ***1/2
> Zack Sabre Jr vs Dick Togo ***
> Marty Scurll vs Chuck Taylor ****


Damn, those ratings would indicate an incredibly consistent show with a great main event. PWG settin the bar high. 



Mordecay said:


> Also adding to the love for the 6 men Never Openweight Titles match ****


Told ya! (Y)


----------



## Mordecay

Corey said:


> Damn, those ratings would indicate an incredibly consistent show with a great main event. PWG settin the bar high.


Still was a fun show and better than most WWE PPVs, but for PWG standards it was a weak show. All the PWG shows I've seen have at least 2 or 3 ****+ star matches and the rest of the card is ***1/2+



Corey said:


> Told ya! (Y)


Love me some Taguchi antics lol. Add to that KUSHIDA being one of the top 5 wrestlers this year, the growth of Juice and LIJ, probably the stable that works the best as a team.


----------



## TD Stinger

A big Yes to:

Evolve 87
WWN Championship
Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle ©

Easily the two most popular stars in the WWN atmosphere and two of my favorites on in the independent scene. Had a big match feel because of both men’s popularity and they hit each other with some big blows and moves. And without giving away the outcome, the door is open for a rematch.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Tag Team Championship Tornado Match:* The Young Bucks (c) vs. War Machine vs. Best Friends _(Best in the World)_ ***** (YES!)*

Stole the show. I love how the Bucks know what people wanna see and they don't waste time with it. Just make it a tornado tag and let us run wild.  Also love the booking with Best Friends being the unexpected addition.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Adam Cole v. Sami Callihan*, _PWG: Head like a Cole_ - ***** 1/2*

Stiff as f*ck, brutal as sh*t, emotional roller coaster of a match.

*YES* to *Matt Riddle (c) v. Keith Lee, WWN Championship*, _Evolve 87_ - ***** 1/4*

Great back & forth action, crowd was super hot, they meshed extremely well.


----------



## THEYDONTWANTNONE

Riddle and Lee from EVOLVE 87 was so awesome **** 1/4

These guys can work, and both have IT and need to be signed. Especially Riddle like there's no reason why he shouldn't be in Roman's spot or the WWE main event scene.


----------



## Concrete

*Bob Holly vs. Mil Muertes (AAW 4/22/17):***¾*
_Two dudes who could probably take advantage of your favorite indie worker if they wanted to going toe to toe is my aesthetic. Surreal that AAW brought Mil Muertes in for a La Salle show and even more wild to use him for a match against Bob Holly, I guess you could define him as a semi-regular at this point. The match feels like two bulky vets from different regions of the world. Points of the bout feel clunky which in some ways creates these interesting moments of tension. Not exactly sure whether I would call it good tension or cringeworthy. Sometimes it is nice to watch two wrestlers that are awkwardly feeling things out rather than watch two lads create this FLOW where even things are well thought out it doesn’t feel authentic. At least you feel like a shoot may erupt. When the year is over we all take stock in important year-end awards and this right here will be in HOTY discussions, Hoot of the Year for those not in the know. You got the odd pairing, unexpected setting, and two dudes that lay it in when all else fails. Bubba, watch Holly get Mil Muertes up for an Alabama Slam and tell me wrestling ain’t art. That’s good grappling._​
Go watch this on the Highspots Wrestling Network. Best service in the biz and an essential for all fans of indie wrestling.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Drew Mcintyre v. Oney Lorcan*, _NXT 4/12/17_ - ******

*YES* to *Asuka (c) Nikki Cross, Last Woman Standing*, _NXT 6/28/17_ - ******


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT 6/28/17:
_Asuka vs. Nikki Cross for the NXT Women's Championship in a Last Woman Standing Match-******_


----------



## fabi1982

Yes - cross vs asuka - last woman standing match -nxt 

Just made the mitb womens matches so meaningless, what an incredible match, violence on a mens level match, great job from both women


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Asuka vs. Nikki Cross - WWE NXT 06/28 - ****1/2 - YES!*

I think it's safe to say that this is a big time contender for the most violent women's match in WWE history. They went all out - amazing action from start to finish w/ no dull moments & dull moments are something that we usually get a ton of in LMS matches. The big spots (trash can, neckbreaker's, the ending..) were all absolutely tremendous & the action in between those was terrific as well w/ some real good selling.

*Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani - Stardom 06/21 - ****3/4 - YES!*

This certainly lived up to all of my expectations & more. Loved how Io dominated the early portions of the match. She showcased that cocky ace character work of hers - it wasn't until they were fighting in the crowd that Mayu made her big comeback. That is when she started to get more into the match & Io was in big trouble - I was getting some Zayn vs. Neville (R Evolution) vibes from the thing w/ the feeling in the air being that the challenger was not gonna be denied this time around, but the champ was gonna do everything she could to keep that title. And she sure did - she threw everything she got at Mayu, but Mayu survived that by finding new ways to cut off Io's offensive flurries. The neck work was finally what was her key to victory - she started targeting Io's taped & banged up neck & that got her the victory. Brilliant stuff. And on top of all that, the post-match stuff is also really awesome & genuinely heartwarming. Best women's match of the year so far.


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Io Shirai (c) vs Mayu Iwatani - Stardom Galaxy Stars 6/21


----------



## Concrete

Okay @Rah, please get off my back.

*Low Ki vs. Sami Callihan (AAW 3/17/17):****½*
_Uniquely worked and built to, Callihan vs. Ki from AAW’s Homecoming will go down as a special match for this decade in indie wrestling. Within the context of the promotion Low Ki’s debut was a total surprise but was immediately thrown into a program where Callihan stood opposite him. The rivalry goes back to 2011 though where Ki knocked out Callihan during a match for Jersey All Pro Wrestling. Easy, built in story. Every single review will likely include that JAPW context because it is 1) easy to understand and 2) helps add oomph to everything done.How do you wrestle a match where the animosity comes from a legit KO? I guess the answer is something like they did here. You throw tons of weight behind every strike and hope for the best. The first couple of minutes included one of the most brutal dropkicks to the outside I have seen from Low Ki and one of the craziest Callihan topes I have seen. Two moves I have seen a lot and cringe almost every time they land.

As we go violence remains the name of the game but the type of match feels different. Callihan is known for the #SamiSprint which can get a good match from practically anyone. Unfortunately, he also is known as a guy with lots of ideas that when left to his own devices can have a match crumble under the weight of those ideas. Ki versus Callihan was the perfect storm where the violence, charisma from both men, and the thought out sequences created a special environment in the building and when watching from home. You have the moment where Callihan goes for his “around the world” chop outside only to be met with a shotgun dropkick from Ki. You have the segment where Callihan tapes Ki up to the ropes and hits nasty chair shots to the ribs and jaw. You have Callihan getting his jaw tied up by his manager because Ki made a concerted effort to dislocate it.You have every time Callihan looks to the crowd telling them he is in control. I think with lesser explosiveness in either of those segments the match takes a hit. Not this bout. The ending was one outside-the-box too many most likely. In some ways I am glad it ended on possibly the dumbest finish possible because the alternative is that they finished the bout cleanly with a mistimed the crescendo or something got flubbed at the wrong time. We can’t blame an error in a poorly placed overbooking at that point. Sometimes a built in excuse for an excellent match works.

I am a bad writer/reviewer as I have waited until the last part of my review of this match to tell you not to read reviews before watching this match. It took me far longer to get through Ki versus Callihan because of having the match differ so far from expectations that I had to have a word with myself and try to come in with the cleanest slate I could. Go look at the Segunda Caida review (http://segundacaida.blogspot.com/2017/04/2017-ongoing-moty-list-ki-v-callihan.html) to see it viewed as some sort of stiff masterpiece while Case Lowe (http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/2017/04/07/aaw-homecoming-2017-march-17-results-review/) remarks on the spectacle of it. I think I fall somewhere in between. While the match is certainly a spectacle with certain portions of the match seemingly being ripped from a notepad of ideas of cool looking wrestling visuals, they are all put in context of a brutal war. Wrestling at it’s most pleasurable in my eyes._​


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Matt Riddle vs Keith Lee @ Beyond: Go With The Flow 
Matt Riddle vs Keith Lee @ EVOLVE 87


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Zack Sabre Jr (c) v. Trent?*, _PWG: Head like a Cole_ - ***** 1/2*

Trent? is really good at getting his a** kicked.

Head like a Cole produced two of the best matches of the year imo in Cole/Callihan & Sabre Jr/Trent? Both which I have at **** 1/2


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Nikki Cross vs Asuka – WWE NXT 6/28/17*

What an awesome violent display! I heard a comment about how this might have been Nikki’s coming out party, and this definitely felt like her best match in NXT yet. She’s done really well in utilizing her gimmick, and this was the perfect match for her to continually ask for more and more punishment as she reviled in it. As good as Asuka always is, this was Nikki's match. 

They paced this so well, going a step up with every single spot, and mixing in vicious strikes between them. The powerbomb on the chairs, the neckbreaker off the guardrail, as was the suplex in the end were all sick, and Nikki ended up being the closest to beating Asuka and providing her the most competition in I don’t know hell long. 

Just an awesome match that probably would have been even better as a main attraction on a Takeover show. Both women came out of this looking strong, and this was a hell of a violent match that WWE should allow their wrestlers to do more. Also, all the main roster women should watch this.

*****1/4
*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent - PWG Head Like A Cole - ****1/4 - YES!*

One of my favorite offensive wrestlers kicking the ass of one of my favorite FIP's in the biz. Great stuff.


----------



## Zatiel

Caught up on a bunch of indies as well as WWE.

YES to Asuka Vs. Nikki Cross in Last Woman Standing. This was great on several levels. For one, because women have been handled so much more delicately in the WWEverse, they were able to do fewer insane spots and have high drama, without running into the overkill that guy's Last Man Standing matches tend to. That Superplex wouldn't have ended Cena Vs. Reigns, despite it being built up to and feeling totally appropriate here. Cross came across as an utter badass, loving to delve into violence that Asuka wasn't used to, and Asuka got more vulnerable than she ever has before. But to her credit, Asuka didn't turn into a scared heel. She tried to go into the carnage with Cross, acting curious and sadistic - totally in character. Another MOTYC in the WWEverse.

NO to Matt Riddle Vs. Kyle O'Reilly from EVOLVE 84. Apparently they had a match on another indie that I need to see, though I'm not even sure where to look. Here the wrestling was all passable but never intense enough for the grappling they were going for. O'Reilly has felt like he's in a holding pattern lately - which he is, but it's not as fun to watch. These two should be able to do something awesome.

YES to Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Lio Rush II from Evolve 85. I liked their first match, but thought that was the top of their chemistry. I was way wrong. Rush's speed, dodge, and counter game worked brilliantly against Sabre Jr.'s technical domination, and they managed to vary up the offense to where it never got worn out. This is the best underdog match I can remember since McGuinness and Black in ROH. They kept building until Rush actually got Sabre Jr. in a Rear Naked Choke, and Sabre's face at that was priceless. Completely boss match, and one of the best in EVOLVE this year, and probably one of the best in company history. After years of finding Sabre Jr. annoying, I can't believe what a great year he's having.

NO to the three-way tag from ROH Best in the World. It was fun, but nothing special, and certainly not among the best Young Bucks matches lately.

YES to KUSHIDA Vs. Marty Scurll from Best in the World, though. I heard no buzz around this and was surprised by how good it was. Scurll reined in his antics and added some fluid chain wrestling between holds to his arsenal. His finger break spot was saved to the end, and set up his best false finish, and then came back to haunt him at the very end. KUSHIDA, naturally is just an incredible technician. My current ROH MOTY, narrowly sliding ahead of Ospreay Vs. White.

A RECOMMENDED to Mil Muertes Vs. Prince Puma in the Boyle Heights Street Fight. I'm glad Lucha Underground is back. Great brawl, and Puma matched Muertes's intensity well. They have good chemistry. Not up there with their Season 1 finale match, but still darned good stuff.

A huge UNDECIDED on Omega Vs. Okada II. I need to give it yet another viewing because I do not know what to make of it. The final fifteen minutes felt too drawn out, but the best parts of the match are among the most dramatic stuff in all of wrestling.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Yes to Asuka vs Nikki Cross **** 1/4 

This should have been a takeover match, the crowd would go nuts for it


----------



## KingKicks

Throwing out a *YES *for Asuka/Cross. Most I've enjoyed an NXT women's match since Sasha got called up. ******


----------



## Mordecay

NJPW G1 Specials Night 01

Chaos vs The Bullet Club 10 man tag ***1/2
LIJ vs Liger and the CMLL guys ***
Lethal vs Hangman Page **1/2
ZSJ vs Juice Robinson ***1/4
GOD vs War Machine ***1/2
Ishii vs Naito ****1/4 (yes)
Omega vs Elgin ****1/2 (yes)
Cody vs Okada ***3/4


----------



## Taroostyles

Omega/Elgin-****3/4 maybe 5* need to watch again

Naito/Ishii-****1/4

Okada/Cody-***3/4


----------



## Zatiel

Again, NJPW's MOTYC list is so insanely competitive that I wouldn't nominate anything from tonight's show, but I'd throw RECOMMENDEDs to Omega/Elgin and Cody/Okada. That last is probably the best match Cody will ever have.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Here's the June (& little bit of July) update:



> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 7 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 21 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 24 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 36 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 49 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 14 ||*
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 17 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 15 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 4 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Spring Navigation - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Kairi Hojo vs. Konami (Stardom Grows Up Stars - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 42 ||*
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 4 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 14 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 3 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 7 ||
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> ACH vs. Tiger Mask (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 1 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 9 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 2nd Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 13 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Navigation with Breeze - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 3 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 15 ||*
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Juice Robinson, KUSHIDA & Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Kizuna Road - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom Galaxy Stars) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 2 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Trent (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> OI4K vs. The SuperKliq (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 7 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 8 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 3 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 5 ||
> *The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 10 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 3 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
> Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
> Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 8 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 8 ||
> *The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 15 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 5 ||
> The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 5 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity) || YES = 1 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 3 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Jay White (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Masters of the Craft) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction vs. The Elite (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 7 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 5 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 4 ||
> Corey Hollis vs. David Starr (PWX What Lies Beneath) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (AAW Thursday Night Special) || YES = 1 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Adam Cole (NEW Spring Slam Tour: Newburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 27/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Flamita vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 5 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 20) || YES = 6 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (PWC UnBroLievable) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hangman Page (ROH TV 03/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Chuck Taylor & RPG Vice (ROH TV 10/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Web Exclusive 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 3 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Go With The Flow) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 5 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 4 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 8 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 17 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
> John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 8 ||
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 7 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 3 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 3 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 17 ||*
> Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 10 ||*
> The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardys (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 10 ||*
> Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Luke Harper vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 26/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 3 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 01/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 10/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven (UK Championship Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (UK Championship Special) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 30 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 5 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 11 ||*
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (Backlash) || YES = 1 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick (205 Live 23/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins (Extreme Rules) || YES = 8 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 07/06) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 6 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Nikki Cross (NXT 28/06) || YES = 8 ||
> 
> TNA:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee (Impact Wrestling 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> *LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 20/06) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## Natecore

Zatiel said:


> Again, NJPW's MOTYC list is so insanely competitive that I wouldn't nominate anything from tonight's show, but I'd throw RECOMMENDEDs to Omega/Elgin and Cody/Okada. That last is probably the best match Cody will ever have.


Is it really that competitive? 

Pick your fav Omega/Okada match and decide if it's better than Okada/Shibata. Done. That's your NJPW MOTY.

I'd go Omega/Elgin in my NJPW top 5 right now. Amazing match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Catching up on some stuff. Will have to watch Evolve 87 and the New Japan US show tomorrow. 

*YES to The Young Bucks vs War Machine vs The Best Friends for the ROH World Tag Team Championships – ROH: Best in The World*

So, doing a tornado tag with these 6 could only mean something awesome, and we got that. This was just a non-stop barrage of spots and sequences, and it just stayed at a crazy pace throughout. The best parts of the match to me were any instance that Hanson did the BIG MAN dives and jumps, cause I’ll never not pop for HOSSES acting like cruiserweights.

Just a fun out of control spotfest. 

*****1/4*

*YES to KUSHIDA vs Marty Scurll for the ROH Television Championship – ROH: Best In the World*

Really strong match with two very talented dudes. They had a very nice chemistry from the start, and wrestled probably the most technical match on the card. Loved the last 5 minutes where they did a bunch of really nice counters, including Scurll backsliding Kushida off an attempt at a springboard off the rope. Loved the submission spots near the end as well, Kushida was a great babyface in peril.

The ending was the first time I actually liked the finger break spot, with Kushida doing it right back to Scurll, and then killing him twice with the Back to the Future. I was surprised he won, you can tell that Scurll was the huge favorite and probably should have won given how he’s a regular in ROH. Still, awesome match.

*****1/4*
*
NO to Keith Lee vs Ethan Page – EVOLVE 86*

Literally only had an interest in this because I love Keith Lee. Pretty good match overall that picked up near the end with a bunch of nearfalls. Lee was fun as always, while Page was just there I suppose, he didn’t too terribly much to impress me other than that big powerbomb to Lee.

****1/4*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 86*

Lee doing ring announcing is gold, if you are unaware. We got a ton of mat and technical work for the beginning of this match, which was pretty cool. Matt did a great triple gutwrench that looked tremendous, and he took command of the match. We got a striking battle after some pin attempts, and obviously Riddle just beat the hell out of Sabre Jr, who began to take charge. Loved the spot where Riddle just stared menacingly at Sabre Jr after a dragon suplex pinning attempt. 

It looked like they mistimed that bro-to –sleep there, but they fixed it nicely. Sabre Jr had a nice sequence before putting Riddle back in the cross arm breaker, only for him to counter into a huge powerbomb. WE got a nice octopus hold countered into a huge jumping tombstone, huge elbow strikes, and then a bromission which was countered to some odd counter stretch submission for Sabre Jr. to win.

This was an awesome match, both guys looked awesome and came out great. However, it felt like Sabre Jr. just no-selling a jumping tombstone, like a dozen huge elbows, and the bromission felt strange. Still, great match.

*****1/4
*


----------



## Zatiel

Natecore said:


> Is it really that competitive?
> 
> Pick your fav Omega/Okada match and decide if it's better than Okada/Shibata. Done. That's your NJPW MOTY.
> 
> I'd go Omega/Elgin in my NJPW top 5 right now. Amazing match.


That's cool for you, but I'll take Takahashi/KUSHIDA 3, Takahashi Vs. Dragon Lee, Ricochet Vs. Ospreay from BOSJ, Ishii Vs. Shibata from the New Japan Cup, and probably Omega Vs. Ishii from Dontaku over it, And I'm pretty sure that other people will put Naito/Elgin and the BOSJ Finals up there.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Cody Rhodes vs. Kazuchika Okada - ****1/4 - YES!*

This was my favorite match of the night. Thought it was an excellent, really well paced & structured big time title match. Had this somewhat of an old school vibe to it - a very charming match up. My 3rd favorite Okada title defense so far after the Shibata match & the Fale one. Great stuff.


----------



## Desecrated

I struggled a bit w/ interest in Omega vs Elgin. Great match. Maybe I'll just need to rewatch it soon.

Juice vs ZSJ ***1/2 (Surprised I enjoyed this)
Naito vs Ishii ****
Elgin vs Omega ***3/4
Cody vs Okada ****1/4


----------



## nmeeks127

My current MOTYC are:

Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns - Royal Rumble 2017
AJ Styles vs. John Cena - Royal Rumble 2017
Neville vs. Jack Gallagher - Fastlane 2017
*The Revival vs. #DIY vs. Authors of Pain - Takeover Orlando*
Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho - Wrestlemania 33
*Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate - Takeover Chicago*
#DIY vs. Authors of Pain - Takeover Chicago
Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - Backlash 2017
Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles - Backlash 2017
Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton - Backlash 2017
Samoa Joe vs. Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt - Extreme Rules 2017
The New Day vs. The Usos - Money in the Bank 2017

Both Kenny Omega vs. Okada matches I also will include if I'm talking about outside of WWE


----------



## Dead Seabed

Did Ishii have a single bad match in this century? I recon no.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kenny Omega vs Michael Elgin - NJPW G1 In USA Night 1 - *****

'A-game' Kenny Omega was in the building tonight! Sold his ass off for Elgin, every bump he took looked vicious. Great pacing and they built well to a hot finishing stretch.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Roppongi Vice (Trent & Rocky), Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes (Mark & Jay) vs The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt), Marty Scurll, Yujiro Takahashi, & Bad Luck Fale – NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 1)*

I guess this ended up a tornado tag match? As an opening match, this was fun as hell. Just a huge spotfest with everybody getting a chance to do something cool, while a hot crowd ate mostly everything up. Not much else to say really, fun match.

****3/4*

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Zack Sabre Jr. – US Title Tournament Match – NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 1)*

Cool to see the crowd split for both guys. Sabre Jr did some nice arm work to Juice, and just a note, dude looks so much better in red than white. Juice did equally good selling in this match as well, and it’s great to hear Ross mention how him being a southpaw makes it significant. 

Juice hulking up and doing a comeback with his right arm was fantastic, yay selling! Their chemistry is surprisingly better than I could have expected, this is really great. That final submission looked brutal, like a variation of a chickenwing of sorts.

Really great match that exceeded my expectations. Juice came across looking like a star in front of a home audience, and Sabre Jr. looked tremendously brutal as always. 

******

*NO to Champions The Guerrillas of Destiny (Tonga & Loa) vs. War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) for the IWGP Tag Team Championships – NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 1)*

Hanson is my spirit animal. Big ass 300 pound dude running around like it’s nothing. Crowd ate it up too.

Match was really great until Owens came out, and it was kind of no-sold by the announcers for some reason. Loved JR though going “what the hell happened?” when Hanson went for a dive. Cool to see War Machine win it again, love those dudes, but it felt like the match sort of lost something after Owens came out because the crowd didn’t know what to make of it. Still, pretty good.

****1/4*

*
YES to US Title Tournament Match: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 1)*

Natio demanding the ref open the ropes for him and then just walking away is just badass and arrogant as fuck. Ishii at this stage might be my favorite wrestler right now.

The layout was simple, Naito the arrogant dick who tried to play mindgames, and Ishii, the hardnosed and pissed of SOB who doesn’t take shit. Naito spent the entire match working over Naito’s head and neck with just about every move he did, which was fantastic. Apart from a longer heat segment near the beginning by Naito, the rest of the match was just back and forth with both guys doing some slick counters and big moves.

Match was awesome as expected, and the surprise win by Ishii was great. Really strong match.

*****1/4*

*YES to US Title Tournament Match : Michael Elgin vs. Kenny Omega - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 1)*

Red shoes with the crotch chop was hilarious. Also, Omega looks huge, has since the recent Okada match. Dude put on a ton of muscle huh?

Had a nice outside spot where Omega countered a powerbomb with a springboard moonsault, only to be caught by Elgin, and then deliver a fameasser as a counter to that on the ramp. Also, the spot they did where Elgin made it back on 20 I think should have been done near the end of the match and used for the finish. I mean, they do this near count out spot to death, it’d be great if they actually did it for once.

They had a lot of great spots otherwise. The apron german suplex by Elgin and the massive top rope crucifix powerbomb were both insane, as were all the lariats where Omega was like a fish out of water. Omega came back after a long heat segment though with some awesome V-triggers, and a huge reverse rana. Crowd is HOT. Omega ended up winning with more V-Triggers and a OWA. 

This was awesome, not a fan of the earlier near count out spot, and at times it felt like they were just doing moves (still really good looking stuff), but the last 8 minutes or so were TREMENDOUS), and still this was really great match with both guys looking good, and Elgin staying good in defeat.

*****1/2*

*YES to Champion Kazuchika Okada vs. ROH Champion Cody for the IWGP Championship - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 1)
*
Cody has a great swagger to him with this entrance. Despite his matches not being blow away quality, he’s done quite well overall and is bigger now than he ever was in WWE it feels. Good on him! Okada’s reaction was monsterous, I think even bigger than Omega.

Cody was doing a ton to get some heat, and they definitely gave him that heat. Okada hit a huge flying crossbody on the outside that was sick. I really enjoyed the long heat segment on Okada, Cody was just a complete dick and it was fantastic. It’s interesting to see somebody with a USA based gimmick booed in the United States, I forgot the last time that happened. 

After Okada got some of a comeback, Cody did a cool top rope armdrag counter that looked great. Okada did a beautiful elbow drop and the pop he got for the rainmaker pose was gigantic. Cody taunted Okada, and then Okada just beating his ass was also great. Cody continued his GOAT heel work by spitting in Okada’s face as a counter to the rainmaker. Love it. 

This actually ramped up tremendously well with Omega coming out with the white towel and doing the same thing Cody did before. And Cody’s near fall with the rainmaker got a huge pop, as did Okada’s own crossrhodes. Cody then did a taunt to Omega with his own finisher, and we got a sort of ugly counter into a twisting tombstone, and then a rainmaker for the win. 

I liked this a ton more than I expected. Cody’s heel work was tremendous the entire match, and he had the performance of his career I think. Okada like always was very good as well. Great main event.

*****1/4*


----------



## DELITE

G1 Special
Bullet Club vs. Chaos ***1/2
LIJ vs. Liger & CMLL Team **
Lethal vs Hangman Page *1/2
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Juice Robbinson ***3/4
Eight man tag *3/4
War Machine vs Guerillas Of Destiny **1/4
Ishii vs. Naito ****
Omega vs. Elgin ****1/4
Cody Rhodes vs. Kazuchika Okada ****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Special in USA Night 1:
_Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-******
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito-*****1/4*
Michael Elgin vs. Kenny Omega-*****3/4*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship-****3/4*_


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to the following:

Asuka vs Nikki Cross - Last Woman Standing- ****

Ishii vs Naito - G1 Special Night 1 - ****1/4

Elgin vs Omega - G1 Special Night 1 - ****1/2


----------



## Taroostyles

Rewatched Elgin/Omega, definitely ****3/4 for me.

It wasn't the long drawn out war with a great story but hell this is what I want out of a pro wrestling match. Both guys bumped and sold for each other and all the big moves hit their mark. They went all out in the middle stretch and then took it home perfectly. 

Two of the best nearfalls I've ever seen in the German onto the apron/super sit out powerbomb combo and the sick v trigger/reverse rana combo. Both of those moments were just awesome. Great performance by both men and pretty damn close to 5* IMO.


----------



## Mordecay

G1 Special Night 2

Omega vs Lethal ****
Ishii vs ZSJ ****1/4
Young Bucks vs RPG Vice ****
Ishii vs Omega *****

Better than yesterday


----------



## Mordecay

My Half Year list of best matches:

1. Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega Wrestle Kingdom 11
2. Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada Sakura Genesis
3. Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii G1 Specials Night 02
4. Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii New Japan Cup Semifinals
5. Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega Dominion
6. KUSHIDA vs Ryusuke Taguchi Best of the Super Juniors Day 11
7. KUSHIDA vs Will Ospreay Best of the Super Juniors Finals
8. Tyler Bate vs Pette Dunne NXT Takeover Chicago
9. Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito New Beggining in Osaka
10. Tie: Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega Wrestling Dontaku-New Japan Cup 1st round


----------



## Corey

Only thing I've seen from the show, but a *YES!! (**** 1/4) for Omega/Ishii III* in the US Title Tournament Final. Some absolutely awesome moments and big time drama, but definitely one (or several) too many nearfalls and fucking knee strikes. God damn Kenny, lay off of em a bit. :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Super excited to watch Omega/Ishii 3 at some point this morning. I thought their Dontaku match was 5* and the their New Japan Cup match just a shade under that. 

I'm seeing ****3/4-***** for it which would give them 3 matches this year in that range and to me is just as impressive as the Omega/Okada series even though we know those 2 have atleast 1 if not 2 more matches coming.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Ishii vs Omega - G1 Special Night 2 - ****3/4


----------



## Desecrated

Aye aye to ZSJ vs Ishii and Ishii vs Omega from last nights show.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ZSJ vs. Ishii - ****1/4 - YES!*

My favorite match of the weekend. My goodness Zack & Ishii killed it - FANTASTIC styles clash with Zack trying to match Ishii's striking & toughness, but failing to do that, so he goes back to what he does best - torturing his opponent w/ those submissions. Ishii's selling was perfect. Can't wait for the re-match in the G1.


----------



## Taroostyles

Omega/Ishii-*****

Their 3rd match this year and 2nd 5* encounter for me. Truly electric atmosphere and both guys were fucking off the charts. Ishii in the finishing stretch refusing to go down even after being killed multiple times was greatness. I could watch these two go all day, they have some of the best chemistry I've ever seen. I would say this is probably now in my top 3 for the year.

Omega/Lethal-****
Bucks/RPG-****1/4
Ishii/ZSJ-***3/4 close 4*

I would say night 2 was slightly better and definitely in the undercard overall. Top 5 for both shows would be:

1. Omega/Ishii
2. Omega/Elgin
3. Ishii/Naito
4. Bucks/RPG
5. Cody/Okada


----------



## Groovemachine

*Zack Sabre Jr vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW G1 In USA Night 2 - ****

Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW G1 In USA Night 2 - ****1/4*

ISHII YOU EGG-SHAPED BEAUTY! Two cracking matches in one night, what a lad. I will say that, for me, Omega/Ishii didn't reach the lofty heights of their previous two encounters, but hey, it was still awesome. Dragon Suplex through the table was picture perfect. Much like the Dragon Suplex on Okada off the top from Wrestle Kingdom, can't wait to see all the indy copycats try it in front of 40 people, only for it to go horribly wrong. I digress! Early portion of the match didn't have the urgency that their previous encounters had, but the build to the finish was great. Ishii hitting the One Winged Angel made me pop HARD, and I love the idea that Okada kayfabe told him to use it as a big FU to Omega. Really great stuff there.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Special in USA Night 2:
_Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega-****3/4*
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-*****1/4*
The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship-******
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP United States Championship-*****3/4*
_
Will watch Slammiversary and PWG Head Like A Cole tomorrow.


----------



## Corey

*Inter-gender Full Metal Mayhem Match:* Eddie & Alisha Edwards vs. Davey Richards & Angelina Love _(TNA/GFW/Impact Wrestling Slammiversary)_ ***** (YES!)*

8 and a half minutes of nothing but sheer violence and hatred between two real life couples. :mark: Fucking AWESOME.

Would also recommend the 4-way tag opener (LAX vs. Marufuji & Ishimori vs. Drago & Fantasma vs. Garza & Laredo Kid). There's a couple botches and/or miscues but the fact that there weren't more when there was SO much going on on top of all the language barriers is pretty impressive. Crazy match. *** 3/4

You should also totally watch Deangelo Williams (former stud NFL running back) make pro wrestling look easy in his tag match. Really impressive performance for a first timer.

And lastly, if you enjoyed the Final Deletion last year then I'd definitely spend 10 minutes and watch Borash & Joseph Park vs. Josh Matthews & Scott Steiner. On paper it looked god awful but they got so creative and actually made it work. So much fun and the payoff is super rewarding. Check it out! Good PPV.


----------



## DELITE

G1 Special Night 2
Lethal vs Omega ***1/2
Ishii vs Sabre ****1/4
Omega vs. Ishii ****1/2


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I am not nearly as behind as I typically am at this point in the year. I just have been too busy to post my stars recently. Here goes...

Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan
Three Way Match
PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll) (March 18, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Leaders Of The New School (Marty Scurll & Zack Sabre Jr.)
Tag Team Match
PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll) (March 18, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta el 0M & Rey Fenix
PWG Tag Team Title Three Way Match
PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll) (March 18, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block B Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 5 (May 22, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 8 (May 26, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 10 (May 28, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

ACH vs. Volador Jr.
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block B Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 11 (May 29, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block B Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 11 (May 29, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV – Day 12 (May 31, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV – Day 12 (May 31, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr.
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block B Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV – Day 13 (June 1, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Dragon Lee, Juice Robinson, Ricochet, Ryusuke Taguchi & Satoshi Kojima vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Tetsuya Naito)
Ten Man Tag Team Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV – Day 14 (June 3, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay
Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Final Match
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV – Day 14 (June 3, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs. KUSHIDA
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.11 (June 11, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.11 (June 11, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.11 (June 11, 2017)
★★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Marty Scurll, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Beretta, Rocky Romero & Will Ospreay) & Briscoe Brothers (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe)
Ten Man Tag Team Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 1 (July 1, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 1 (July 1, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 1 (July 1, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 1 (July 1, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Cody (w/Brandi Rhodes)
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 1 (July 1, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special N2 - **** 1/2
Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special N2 - **** 1/4
Kenny Omega v. Michael Elgin, G1 Speical N1 - **** 1/4
Tetsuya Naito v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special N1 - ****
Kenny Omega v. Jay Lethal, G1 Speical N2 - ****


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special N2 - **** 1/2
> Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special N2 - **** 1/4
> Kenny Omega v. Michael Elgin, G1 Speical N1 - **** 1/4
> Tetsuya Naito v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special N1 - ****
> Kenny Omega v. Jay Lethal, G1 Speical N2 - ****


Took you a while lol

You added Greg to favorite list lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Took you a while lol
> 
> You added Greg to favorite list lol


It's been a busy past 5 days bro :lol my bday was Friday and I've been celebrating and whatnot.

And yeah bro, I was watching him all week up until My birthday. Good ring worker and he's entertaining as hell.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PWG Head Like A Cole:
_reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros-******
Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan-*****1/4*
Lio Rush vs. Mark Haskins-****3/4*
Lucha Bros vs. The Young Bucks for the PWG Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent? for the PWG Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> PWG Head Like A Cole:
> Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan-*****1/4*



:bayley2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :bayley2


A fitting send-off to Adam Cole baybay!


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr - G1 Long Beach Special Night 2
Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega - G1 Long Beach Special Night 2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Updated.



Spoiler: Top 70 matches of 2017



1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Katsuyori Shibata, Sakura Geneisis - *****

2. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - *****

3. Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup, Day 7 - **** 3/4

4. Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham, SuperIndy 16 Final - **** 3/4

4. Ricochet v. Will Ospreay, BOTSJ Day 2 - **** 3/4

5. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, Wrestling Dontaku - **** 3/4

6. Tyler Bate (c) v. Pete Dunne, Takeover: Chicago - **** 1/2

7. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

8. Adam Cole v. Sami Callihan, Head like a Cole - **** 1/2

9. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special - **** 1/2

10. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/2

11. KUSHIDA v. Will Ospreay, BOTSJ: Final - **** 1/2

12. Adam Cole (c) v. YOSHI-HASHI, Honor Rising: Night 2 - **** 1/2

13. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Michael Elgin, New Beginning in Osaka - **** 1/2

14. Adam Cole (c) v. Christopher Daniels, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/2

15. Adam Cole v. Matt Riddle, Game over, man - **** 1/2

16. Zack Sabre Jr (c) v. Trent?, Head like a Cole - **** 1/2

17. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Matt Riddle, High Stakes - **** 1/2

18. Matt Riddle v. Kyle O'Reilly, Evolve 84 - **** 1/2

19. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Dominion - **** 1/2

20.Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, Dominion - **** 1/2

21. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** 1/2 

22. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Hirooki Goto, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

23. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special - **** 1/4

24. AJ Styles (c) v. John Cena, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

25. Kenny Omega v. Michael Elgin, G1 Speical - **** 1/4

26. Matt Riddle v. Keith Lee, Evolve 87 - **** 1/4

27. Minoru Suzuki v. Katsuyori Shibata, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/4

28. Himoru Takahashi (c) v. KUSHIDA, Dominion - **** 1/4

29. Jay White v. Will Ospreay, War of the Worlds - **** 1/4

30. Broken Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks v. Roppongi Vice, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4

31. Adam Cole v. Matt Taven, Masters of the craft - **** 1/4

32. Adam Cole v. Hangman Page, ROH TV - **** 1/4

33. The Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

34. KUSHIDA v. Ryusuke Taguchi, BOTSJ Day 11 - **** 1/4

35. Adam Cole v. Marty Scrull, ROH Web Exclusive - **** 1/4

36. Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale, New Japan Cup Finals - **** 1/4 

37. SuperKliq v. OI4K, Only Kings Understand Each Other - **** 1/4

38. Trent? v. Ray Fenix, Only Kings Understand Each Other - **** 1/4

39. Marty Scrull (c) v. Adam Cole, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4 

40. Young Bucks (c) v. Ray Fenix & Pentagon v. Matt Sydal & Ricochet, Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll) - **** 1/4

41. Adam Cole v. Jay White, Unauthorized - **** 1/4

42. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Juice Robinson, Wrestling Toyokuni - **** 1/4

43. Keith Lee v. Brian Cage v. Sami Callihan, Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll) - **** 1/4

44. Kevin Owens (c) v. Roman Reigns, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

45. Cody Rhodes (c) v. Adam Cole, Spring Slam - **** 1/4

46. Tetsuya Naito v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special - ****

47. Kenny Omega v. Jay Lethal, G1 Speical - ****

48. Randy Orton v. AJ Styles, Smackdown Live - **** 

49. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Will Ospreay, New Beginning in Osaka - ****

50. Kazuchika Okada v. Tiger Mask W, 45th Anniversary - ****

51. Adam Cole v. Joey Janela, Super Indy 16 - ****

52. Kyle O'Reilly (c) v. Adam Cole, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

53. Himoru Takahashi (c) v. Ricochet, Wrestling Toyokuni - ****

54. Adam Cole v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, War of the Worlds - ****

55. Matt Riddle v. Marty Scrull, OTT - ****

56. AJ Styles v. Shane McMahon, Wrestlemania 33 - ****

57. Dolph Ziggler v. Shinsuke Nakamura, SD 6/20 - ****

58. Asuka (c) v. Nikki Cross, NXT 06/28 - ****

59. AOP (c) v. #DIY v. The Revival, Takeover: Orlando - ****

60. Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish, Manhattan Mayhem IV - ****

61. Drew Mcintyre v. Oney Lorcan, NXT 04/12 - ****

62. Dolph Ziggler v. Shinsuke Nakamura, Backlash - ****

63. KUSHIDA (c) v. Himoru Takahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

64. Seth Rollins v. Finn Balor v. The Miz, Raw - ****

65. Will Ospreay v. Dragon Lee, Manhattan Mayhem IV - **** 

66. Bullet Club v. CHAOS, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

67. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega v. The Briscoes, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

68. Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne, UK Tournament - **** 

69. John Cena (c) v. Dean Ambrose v. AJ Styles v. The Miz v. Bray Wyatt v. Baron Corbin, Elimination Chamber - **** 

70. Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal, The Expierence - ****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Slammiversary:
_Eddie & Alisha Edwards vs. Davey Richards & Angelina Love in a Full Metal Mayhem Match-****3/4*_

Also, I don't know how to properly rate the Matthews/Steiner vs. Borash/Park bout as an overall match but it was AWESOME.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Just rewatched the G1 Special now, in order to provide more of an accurate review~ 

*G1 Special - Night 1*

- Chaos (Beretta, Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe, Rocky Romero, and Will Ospreay) v. Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale, Marty Scurll, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, and Yujiro Takahashi) ***3/4*

- Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, and SANADA) v. Dragon Lee, Jushin Thunder Liger, Titán, and Volador Jr. ***1/2*

- Jay Lethal v. Hangman Page **1/2*

- Zack Sabre Jr. v. Juice Robinson ****1/2*

- Jay White and Taguchi Japan (David Finlay, Hiroshi Tanahashi, and KUSHIDA) v. Hunter Club (Billy Gunn and Yoshitatsu) and The Tempura Boyz (Sho Tanaka and Yohei Komatsu) ***1/4*

- War Machine (Hanson and Raymond Rowe) v. Guerrillas of Destiny (Tama Tonga and Tanga Roa) ****1/4*

- Tomohiro Ishii v. Tetsuya Naito ****** *[NO BUT RECOMMENDED]*

- Kenny Omega (with Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) v. Michael Elgin *****1/2* *[YES]*

- Kazuchika Okada (with Gedo) v. Cody (with Brandi Rhodes) ****3/4*

*G1 Special - Night 2*

- Jushin Thunder Liger and Taguchi Japan (David Finlay and KUSHIDA) v. The Tempura Boyz (Sho Tanaka and Yohei Komatsu) and Yoshitatsu ***1/2*

- Kenny Omega v. Jay Lethal ******

- Tomohiro Ishii v. Zack Sabre Jr. ****** *[NO BUT RECOMMENDED]*

- Dragon Lee, Jay White, Juice Robinson, Titán, and Volador Jr. v. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA, and Tetsuya Naito) ****1/4*

- Bullet Club (Hangman Page, Tama Tonga, and Tanga Roa) (with Chase Owens and King Haku) v. Michael Elgin and War Machine (Hanson and Raymond Rowe) *****

- The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) v. Roppongi Vice (Beretta and Rocky Romero) ****3/4*

- Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale, Cody, Marty Scurll, and Yujiro Takahashi) (with Brandi Rhodes) v. Chaos (Jay Briscoe, Kazuchika Okada, Mark Briscoe, and Will Ospreay) (with Gedo) ***3/4*

- Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Billy Gunn ****

- Kenny Omega (with Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) v. Tomohiro Ishii *****3/4* *[YES]*


----------



## Dr. Middy

I think Night 1 and Night 2 are just about equal for me. 

*NO to David Finlay, Jushin Thunder LIger and IWGP Jr. Heavyweight and ROH World Television Champion KUSHIDA vs. Sho Tanaka, Yoehi Komatsu and YOSHITATSU - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 2)*

Fun energetic opener to get the crowd going. Wish KUSHIDA would have gotten a bigger match given his standing right now, but I guess he got to show off some in this match. Some good decent fun.

*****
*
NO but Recommended - Jay Lethal vs Kenny Omega - Semi-Finals for the IWGP US Heavyweight Championship - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 2)*

Omega was just ruthless here as he went right to Lethal’s taped up ribs, while Lethal did some good leg work on Omega. These two are going at a hell of a clip, with Lethal just doing everything to destroy Omega with a triple suicide dive. I appreciate Omega spending the entire match going after Lethal’s ribs, not making it only a thing for the first few minutes. 

Omega did all his big moves, but Lethal would somehow stay alive with some various counters. However, this was Omega’s match. Overall, very good. 

****1/2*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. - Semi-Finals for the IWGP US Heavyweight Championship - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 2)
*
Zack you idiot. I can hear Ishii say in his head “You dumb fuck” as he was getting punched. He knew better eventually, and went to his usual brutal submissions. 

This was such a mishmash in styles, a mix of brutal mat wrestling and brawling that was ugly but fantastic. I loved seeing Ishii so out of his element, getting caught in Zack’s creative submission out of nowhere while doing his normal moves because he simply didn’t expect them. Zack’s awareness in the ring is awesome, especially when he grabbed Ishii’s arm away from the ropes and added it into the submission. Ishii also happens to be such a great babyface in peril, even if he is an emotionless walking boulder. 

Really excellent match overall, can’t wait for a G1 rematch!
*****1/4*

*NO but Recommended - Dragon Lee, Jay White, Juice Robinson, Titan and Volador Jr. vs. BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA and Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 2)*

This didn’t take long to evolve into a brawl out of nowhere. I half expected it to stay that way, but to my surprise they regrouped and went back to a normal tag. Sanada tying up people in pretzels is hilarious but great. Juice eventually came in for a great hot tag, never realized how violent his cannonballs were till now, dud just throws himself into the corner like nothing. We got another Lee/Takahashi confrontation which was awesome as they just laid into one another as they made the speed of light their bitch with how fast they were going.

Was surprised to see Jay White get the win, he seemed to be the least over guy in the match. Still, fun as hell with everybody getting their time to shine. 

****3/4*

*NO to HOSSES (War Machine and Micheal Elgin) vs Guerillas of Destiny and Hangman Page - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 2)*
Pretty fun, it was another everybody gets a big spot match. I loved the mega hoss team of War Machine and Big Mike, that was fun as hell to watch. 

*
****

*YES to The Young Bucks (c) vs. Roppongi Vice for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 2)*

They went into PWG territory early with all the missed sentons and the 4 way dropkick. I think I’m finally just on the side of loving the Young Bucks in general now, their self-marking arrogant shtick works perfectly as a gimmick. 

Trent was then taken out with a sick powerbomb on the ramp, and we got the reverse of the last match with Romero as babyface in peril which was pretty decent, but he’s no Trent. They did a lot of cool spots and basically just held the heat on RPG for what felt like a LONG time. But I liked how they always kept either Trent or Romero down so they could focus on the one guy.

The long segment with Trent in the sharpshooter was fanastic, dude sold his ass off, until Romero outta nowhere broke it up. We got some sick apron moves like a huge piledriver. Then another by Trent in the ring happened. Then a strong zero, and all three were near falls. They’re kinda devaluing the piledriver as a move here. We got a Meltzer driver which was awesome because it was dedicated to Dave’s late father, and it even got Meltzer’s name chanted by the crowd for a nice moment. And I loved Trent coming in, barely able to walk, and just begging them to kill him off and to get it over with, cause he’s such an amazing babyface.

Overall, excellent match, weaker overall I think than their Dominion match which I thought had better psychology. While they had plenty of great spots and sections of this match, it felt much longer than necessary at times. Still, it was mostly tremendous.

*****1/4*

*NO to Bad Luck Fale, ROH World Champion Cody, Marty Scurll and Yujiro Takahashi vs. The Briscoes, IWGP Heavyweight Champion Kazuchika Okada and Will Ospreay - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 2)*

Cody is getting so much heat and I love it. He’s looking as comfortable since leaving WWE as I’ve ever seen him. It was kina hilarious that Cody would get massive heat every time he would get tagged back in. 

So for a huge part of this, it was a comedy match with a shitton of crowd sweetening. It was kinda weird given Cody and Okada being a part of the match, but it was fun and fit snug in this part of the show. 2nd half was an actual match which was pretty decent.

***3/4*

*NO to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Billy Gunn for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 2)*

So, I expected this to suck, but I can’t help but be somewhat impressed with the shape Billy Gunn is in. 

Largely, this was just completely dull. Technically it was sound, Gunn was fine in the limited amount he could do, but this just bored me overall. It did pick up a tad to the end with the ASS spots :lol . Tanahashi did do his best to make this great, but it was just there.

****

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii for the IWGP US Heavyweight Championship - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 2)*

No selling Ishii is best Ishii. The crowd brawling was a nice touch, made the match seem different than everything else on the card, and it made the opening part of this match more interesting and entertaining than some other big New Japan main events.Kenny also tried playing Ishii’s game, trying to stay strong through chops… and it didn’t work too well. 

Kenny started going to some of his trademark spots, including a picture perfect dive where he landed perfectly on Ishii… but also seemingly on concrete as well. Ick. He hit a sick missile dropkick as well that looked like it snapped Ishii’s head back. Testament to how good both these guys are right there.

We got no selling Ishii 2.0, which lead to spots which both guys tried to put one another through the table the Young Bucks set up. And then Ishii held the fucking rope with his teeth to counter a dragon suplex. AWESOME. Still, they hit it anyway, and I popped. God that looked brutal. 

A near count out spot happened, and then came the knees by Omega. If I had one critique, it’s how he seems to spam those to an overkill level sometimes. An OWA attempt lead to an excellent DDT, and then Ishii matched Omega’s knees by bringing out his lariats. Ishii broke out a superplex as well, and his selling of pain after it is so great. And just like it began, they just started throwing strikes, chops, headbutts, knees, and the works. Kenny actually did a brainbuster of his own, taking a page out of Ishii’s book. Meanwhile, Ishii broke out an OWA of his own. Man this is just fantastic right now.

More brawling, and then Ishii fired up and ran into a hell of a slap. Ishii kicked out at one out of a rain trigger and dragon suplex and I popped. But then another rain trigger and OWA ended it. 

This was just tremendously done, both guys have had excellent matches before, and their chemistry was just as good as ever. Pacing was done well, everything looked violent and on point, and they had plenty of great spots. Ishii just continues to kill it as does Omega, I don’t think Ishii had a bad match the whole tournament, much less a match under four stars (for me anyway).
*
****3/4*


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Watched all the G1 Long Beach tournament matches and I'm having a hard time deciding if I liked Omega/Elgin more or Omega/Ishii more. Both are the best matches I've ever seen live in person.


----------



## DELITE

NXT 400
_NXT Championship_
Roderick Strong vs Bobby Roode * *****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT 7/5/17:
_Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong for the NXT Championship-******_


----------



## antoniomare007

*NOMINATING*

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Suwama vs Shingo Takagi & Kohei Sato - Fortune Dream 6/12/17*

eally fun tag match. Not a lot of story besides 4 guys beating the shit out of each other and throwing some bombs but hey, that's fun to watch when you have those 4 motherfuckers doing it. 

*Strong BJ vs Okami - Big Japan Tag Titles 6/11/17*

Another really entertaining tag match. Kamitani and Daichi are on a fucking missions to not only stop the beasts that are Sekimoto and Okabayashi - specially Yuji, dear lord this dude is awesome - but to stand right in front of their faces and go toe to toe with them. Very simple story with both teams going back and forth and with the young fellas showing out. Even though I knew the result beforehand, I fell for a couple of nearfalls. I love this fucking division.


----------



## Corey

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito _(NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 1)_ ***** (YES!)*
Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin _(NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 1)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Ishii/Naito was such a charming and easy to watch match. It was somewhat sloppy but in a good way because they were just dropping each other on their heads from various positions. :lol Really loved the sequence where Naito couldn't get the right footing for the tornado ddt so he just kept trying and it didn't look pretty at all but he spiked him in sick fashion.

Omega/Elgin, WHAT A FUCKING MATCH! :mark: Perfect thing to put in front of the American crowd as they ate it up big time. Some people wanted to boo Elgin but that quickly went away once the match got going and he started clubbing Kenny to death. The v-triggers looked & sounded disturbing and the nearfalls were nutty. These two have some outstanding chemistry and I can't for the rematch in the G1. Thinking Elgin wins there so he can get a shot at the United States Title down the line.


----------



## Corey

*WWN Championship:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. Keith Lee _(EVOLVE 87)_ ***** (YES!)*

Story played out wonderfully and I liked the clever little finish. Riddle has went over Lee in 3 different companies now, but never decisively.

Other recommendations:

Michael Elgin vs. Keith Lee _(Glory Pro United Glory)_ **** 3/4*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle _(EVOLVE 86)_ **** 3/4*
Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee _(RPW Live at the Cockpit 18)_ **** 3/4*

Elgin/Lee was well on its way to being ****+ but the finishing stretch was really weird and kinda hurt the match. Would LOVE to see them face off in PWG though. Sabre/Riddle was an excellent teaser for what they're capable both. Really enjoyable back and forth match.


----------



## Taroostyles

Rewatched Cody/Okada today and on 2nd viewing it really is a much better match. 

****1/4


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ROH Masters of the Craft:
_Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven-******_
_The Briscoes vs. The Motor City Machine Guns-****3/4*_

ROH Unauthorized:
_Adam Cole vs. Jay White-****3/4*
Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young-******_

ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Toronto:
_Jay Lethal vs. Kushida-******_

Ring of Honor TV 6/14/17:
_Bullet Club (The Young Bucks & Hangman Page) vs. Roppongi Vice & Chuckie T.-******_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> ROH Masters of the Craft:
> _Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven-******_
> ROH Unauthorized:
> _Adam Cole vs. Jay White-****3/4*
> _


_


:kliq2 let em know bro, they gotta stop sleepin on Cole :lol_


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :kliq2 let em know bro, they gotta stop sleepin on Cole :lol


He's pretty freaking good! Since we're on the subject of Cole and I know you kind of are a fan of him, any recommendations of matches he's done outside of ROH/NJPW and PWG this year?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> He's pretty freaking good! Since we're on the subject of Cole and I know you kind of are a fan of him, any recommendations of matches he's done outside of ROH/NJPW and PWG this year?


You HAVE to get your hands on IWC's Super Indy 16 Tournament ! The final is Adam Cole v. Jon Gresham in a 25 minute classic !! I have it in my top 5 matches this year, it's freaking amazing bro.

EDIT - His match with Cody at NEW's Spring Slam was pretty good too !


----------



## Corey

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Titles:* The Young Bucks (c) vs. Roppongi Vice _(NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 2)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I honestly thought this match was incredible. I loved the story so fucking much and felt like there was so much emotion throughout; whether that was the Bucks shouting at Barnett on commentary, dedicating the driver to daddy Meltzer (RIP), or just knowing that this was the end of Roppongi Vice.  Trent sold that back work like a champion and the nearfalls were crazy close. One of the best straight up 2-on-2 tags of the year imo.

Omega/Lethal and Sabre/Ishii just miss the cut at *** 3/4 each.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ROH Undisputed Legacy:
_The Kingdom vs. Jax Dane and War Machine for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
_
ROH Honors Reigns Supreme:
_The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes in a 2 Out of 3 Falls Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship-******_

Ring of Honor TV 3/4/17:
_Jay Lethal, Bobby Fish and The Briscoes vs. Bullet Club (Cody, Adam Cole & The Young Bucks)-****3/4*
The Hardyz vs. The Briscoes for the ROH World Tag Team Championship-****3/4*_

ROH Unauthorized:
_Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle and War Machine in a Street Fight for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship-******
_
ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Toronto:
_Cody vs. Will Ospreay-****3/4*
The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi and The Addiction-******_

ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Dearborn:
_Jay Lethal and Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. War Machine-****3/4*
CHAOS (Hirooki Goto, Will Ospreay, & Roppongi Vice) vs. Bullet Club (Cody, Hangman Page, & The Young Bucks)-******_



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You HAVE to get your hands on IWC's Super Indy 16 Tournament ! The final is Adam Cole v. Jon Gresham in a 25 minute classic !! I have it in my top 5 matches this year, it's freaking amazing bro.
> 
> EDIT - His match with Cody at NEW's Spring Slam was pretty good too !


Alright sounds good!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion - AULL 03/01 - ****1/2 - YES!*

JR Goldberg's "best lucha matches of 2017 so far" article from Paste Magazine brought this to my attention. Here's a quote of his from that article about this match:

"This match is like watching a tag match with four Necro Butchers and two of them are actually evil skeleton creatures hell bent on killing one another."

And that is literally the best description for this match. @Rah & @Yeah1993 would love to see your takes on it!

*Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 07/05 - ****3/4 - YES!*

...Aaaaaand the best big match wrestler in the world does it again. This gave me some Ric Flair vs. Vader vibes w/ Elgin putting on the best big-monster-man performance of his career (so far) & Trevor selling that excellently. Elgin pretty much dominated Trevor throughout the whole thing, but in the end, the ace survived w/ his fighting spirit by getting those terrific comebacks in. Fantastic storytelling with the big invader star almost getting the win & putting the champ in real big trouble. In my top-5 for the year so far.

If you want to have the best match of your career, just go to North Carolina & fight Trevor for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Title. Worked for Elgin.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

IWC Super Indy 16:
_Adam Cole vs. Jonathan Gresham in the finals of the Super Indy tournament for the IWC Super Indy Championship-*****1/2*_



NastyYaffa said:


> *Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 07/05 - ****3/4 - YES!*
> 
> ...Aaaaaand the best big match wrestler in the world does it again. This gave me some Ric Flair vs. Vader vibes w/ Elgin putting on the best big-monster-man performance of his career (so far) & Trevor selling that excellently. Elgin pretty much dominated Trevor throughout the whole thing, but in the end, the ace survived w/ his fighting spirit by getting those terrific comebacks in. Fantastic storytelling with the big invader star almost getting the win & putting the champ in real big trouble. In my top-5 for the year so far.
> 
> If you want to have the best match of your career, just go to North Carolina & fight Trevor for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Title. Worked for Elgin.


I've been meaning to see some of Lee's matches from this reign because I've heard great things but I've only seen a few. Outside of that Elgin match, what other matches has he had in this reign from this year that you'd recommend?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Rainmaka! said:


> I've been meaning to see some of Lee's matches from this reign because I've heard great things but I've only seen a few. Outside of that Elgin match, what other matches has he had in this reign from this year that you'd recommend?



Every single one. Not even kidding. His title reign has been absolutely legendary. 



> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins - ****
> Trevor Lee vs. Jesse Adler - ****
> Trevor Lee vs. Lance Lude - ***1/2
> Trevor Lee vs. Cedric Alexander - ***1/4
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett - ****1/2
> Trevor Lee vs. John Skyler - ***1/2
> Trevor Lee vs. Joshua Cutshall - ****
> Trevor Lee vs. Arik Royal - ****1/2
> Trevor Lee vs. Otto Schwanz - ****1/4
> *Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude - ****3/4
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett - ****1/4
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day - *****
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels - ****1/2
> Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin - ****3/4*


^ Those are my starz for his reign. The bolded ones are from this year - the Brad Attitude match was taped on 12/30/16, but I still count it as a MOTYC for this year. It aired on the 1/18 episode of their Worldwide show. Also next week his no DQ match vs. Nick Richards airs! :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NastyYaffa said:


> Every single one. Not even kidding. His title reign has been absolutely legendary.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Those are my starz for his reign. The bolded ones are from this year - the Brad Attitude match was taped on 12/30/16, but I still count it as a MOTYC for this year. It aired on the 1/18 episode of their Worldwide show. Also next week his no DQ match vs. Nick Richards airs! :mark:


I remember watching the Cedric Alexander and John Skyler matches but that's it. Will definitely check out the rest this upcoming week! Thanks! :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> IWC Super Indy 16:
> _Adam Cole vs. Jonathan Gresham in the finals of the Super Indy tournament for the IWC Super Indy Championship-*****1/2*_


brock:brock


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> brock:brock


You were hyping it up big time and it delivered big time! I've seen quite a bit of Gresham and I've been watching Cole since August of 2010 and he's had a lot of great matches but that might've been the best performance I've seen from him. Incredible match!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rainmaka! said:


> You were hyping it up big time and it delivered big time! I've seen quite a bit of Gresham and I've been watching Cole since August of 2010 and he's had a lot of great matches but that might've been the best performance I've seen from him. Incredible match!


Couldn't agree more my friend, I've seen pretty much every Cole match there is to see and that match is definitely among the top of the top for my favorites. They told a great story, got plenty of time and executed it perfectly. Glad you enjoyed it as well (Y) !


----------



## Mordecay

PWG Head like a Cole (better late than never lol)

Trevor Lee vs Keith Lee ***1/2
Chosen Bros vs RedDragon ***3/4
Michael Elgin vs Shane Strickland ***
Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole ****
Lio Rush vs Mark Haskins ***1/4
Lucha Bros vs The Young Bucks ***3/4
ZSJ vs Trent? ***1/2


----------



## Rah

NastyYaffa said:


> *Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion - AULL 03/01 - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> JR Goldberg's "best lucha matches of 2017 so far" article from Paste Magazine brought this to my attention. Here's a quote of his from that article about this match:
> 
> "This match is like watching a tag match with four Necro Butchers and two of them are actually evil skeleton creatures hell bent on killing one another."
> 
> And that is literally the best description for this match. @Rah & @Yeah1993 would love to see your takes on it!


Daamn, Pentagon vs Parka :sodone

I'm on this one, that's for sure!

EDIT: Did you ever watch Pentagon vs Arez in 2014? They had two, but their match in April was probably the quintessential Pentagon match. People think of his time in LU as kicking ass, they've seen nothing of the sort:






This highlights video makes it out to be far more equal than the squash it really was 

Ah, I'm confusing the two matches, it's their July match that is the one with Pentagon just killing poor Arez. In the above match Pentagon just knocks him out cold and fucking bodies him, in the July match he cracks Arez skull open with a beer bottle then carves him up WITH A KNIFE. Dude is warped.


----------



## TJQ

Lord forgive me for what I'm about to say.



Spoiler: sacrilege



YES to

Adam Cole vs Jonathon Gresham @ IWC Super Indy 16 

:mj2



@MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> Lord forgive me for what I'm about to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sacrilege
> 
> 
> 
> YES to
> 
> Adam Cole vs Jonathon Gresham @ IWC Super Indy 16
> 
> :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck



















I've shown you the light that is Adam Cole :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I've shown you the light that is Adam Cole :lol :lol :lol


 @NastyYaffa SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU CAN'T GET ON SKYPE, YOU CAN'T TALK ME OUT OF WATCHING ADAM COLE MATCHES THAT YOU GIVE LIKE * AND I END UP FINALLY LIKING ONE. GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'd absolutely recommend everyone who regularly posts in this thread to check out Adam Cole v. Jon Gresham from this years Super Indy Tournament, if you're having trouble finding it I can help. So let me know guys (Y)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 1/18/17:
_Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship-*****1/2*_

CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 3/22/17:
_Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett in a Six-Pack Elimination Challenge for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship-******_

CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 3/25/17:
_Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship-*****3/4*_


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'd absolutely recommend everyone who regularly posts in this thread to check out Adam Cole v. Jon Gresham from this years Super Indy Tournament, if you're having trouble finding it I can help. So let me know guys (Y)


I will say that Jonathan Gresham has been a good get for ROH in the few months since he's been there. And this is coming from someone who had no idea who he was beforehand.

I will have to see this match one day but since I just got back from a week's vacation and I have A LOT of catching up to do.


----------



## hgr423

Can you watch all of these matched on Youtube? Thank you.



NastyYaffa said:


> Every single one. Not even kidding. His title reign has been absolutely legendary.
> 
> Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins - ****
> Trevor Lee vs. Jesse Adler - ****
> Trevor Lee vs. Lance Lude - ***1/2
> Trevor Lee vs. Cedric Alexander - ***1/4
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett - ****1/2
> Trevor Lee vs. John Skyler - ***1/2
> Trevor Lee vs. Joshua Cutshall - ****
> Trevor Lee vs. Arik Royal - ****1/2
> Trevor Lee vs. Otto Schwanz - ****1/4
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude - ****3/4
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett - ****1/4
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day - *****
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels - ****1/2
> Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin - ****3/4
> 
> ^ Those are my starz for his reign. The bolded ones are from this year - the Brad Attitude match was taped on 12/30/16, but I still count it as a MOTYC for this year. It aired on the 1/18 episode of their Worldwide show. Also next week his no DQ match vs. Nick Richards airs! :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Adam Cole vs Jonathan Gresham IWC Super Indy 16 Finals ****1/4

Probably among the matches with the best psichology you will find this year, Cole's selling was superb and both guys worked each other limbs to almost perfection.


----------



## TJQ

hgr423 said:


> Can you watch all of these matched on Youtube? Thank you.


https://www.youtube.com/user/CWFMidAtlantic


----------



## Ace

Big NO to everything on GBOF.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

No to anything from Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## Mordecay

Great Balls of Fire

Tozawa/Neville ***1/2
Rollins/Wyatt ***
Shesaro/Hardyz **3/4
Enzo/Cass *1/2
Sasha/Alexa ***
Roman/Braun ***1/2
Joe/Brock ***3/4


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to Hardyz vs. Shesaro at Great Balls of Fire.

I really liked this match. I loved the beginning of Cesaro faking out Matt to allow Sheamus to hit the Brouge to get the pin. I loved how Shesaro isolated either Matt or Jeff when they had them in the ring.

I liked the couple of spots where Matt bounced Sheamus’ and Cesaro’s heads off the turnbuckle and apron. Jeff was Jeff and took his risks. Matt hit a great looking Twist of Fate off the top rope. And I really loved the ending of Jeff hitting the Swanton only for Cesaro to take advantage of Jeff’s grogginess after hitting the move and pinning him. And then literally running out the clock before Jeff could pin him like any heel could would do.

Roman vs. Strowman was fun while it lasted though I felt it needed one more big moment DURING the match to put it over the top.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Cesaro/Sheamus vs The Hardy Boyz for the WWE Raw Tag Team Championship - WWE Great Balls of Fire*

They did the simple faces go down early and come back type of match here, but all the guys in this worked really well and they did a great job of building it up. Matt and Jeff worked great as babyfaces clawing their way back into contention, and I’m a fan of not doing the tie, which would have been a huge letdown. Also, the last half of this match just built really well, and I had a blast watching this. Very good tag match!

*****
*

*NO but Recommended - Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks for the WWE Raw Women's Championship - WWE Great Balls of Fire
*
A surprisingly really stiff match with both of them throwing some good strikes. Sasha even did a bunch of great looking knees during the match. I really liked the back work on Sasha Alexa did, and the double jointed spot was clever, even if it was done before. Finish gave Alexa heat, and the after match segment let Sasha stand tall as a face, and now this can continue. Everything was done really well, this was great.

****3/4*

*NO to Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman - Ambulance Match - WWE Great Balls of Fire*

Odd, Russo like ending aside, they had a good hard hitting brawl of a match that they really have become great at having. It was pretty enjoyable, and Reigns sold pretty well. 

****1/4*

*YES to Samoa Joe vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE Raw Universal Championship - WWE Great Balls of Fire
*
_EDIT: Watched this again, found it even better than I thought. These were two big hosses of men just fighting in a tremendous mean guy match._

Well, it was pretty good with Joe getting a decent amount in and actually looking like a threat at times. I loved when he just laid him out before it started, he looked so legit there. Shame he lost only to 1 F5, the move that everybody seems to kick out of once now, except Joe. Still, fun while it lasted.

******


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE Great Balls of Fire:
_Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardyz in a 30 Minute Iron Man Match for the Raw Tag Team Championship-****3/4*_

(Mostly due to the last 10 minutes)


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES *to Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman - Great Balls of Fire

That was dope as fuck. Simple story, really good selling and two dude beating the fuck out of each other. These two need to feud for eternity because they bring the best out of each other. The fact they've had a feud and matches straight out of cartoons and I'm still compelled as fuck by them - and legit entertained - says it all. 

Braun is WWE's MVP this year. And do people in here still hate Roman despite the fact he's been WWE's most consistent worker (besides AJ Styles) for two years now?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 5/25/17:
_Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship-*****1/4*_

CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 7/5/17:
_Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship-*****3/4*_


----------



## ShadowSucks92

antoniomare007 said:


> And do people in here still hate Roman despite the fact he's been WWE's most consistent worker (besides AJ Styles) for two years now?


Yes. Well not many hate him for his wrestling, I hate him because I find him dull, his best feud since he became a singles star has been with Braun by far IMO.


----------



## NastyYaffa

GREAT BALLS OF MOTHAFUGGEN' FIRE

*Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz - ****1/2 - YES!*

Wow, this was incredible. The first fall w/ Cesaro & Sheamus getting the pin right away was amazing. The 2nd fall with Jeff as the FIP was brilliant - he sold & bumped his ass off while Cesaro & Sheamus were amazing on top, working the heat on him. Matt's hot tag was AWESOME, he was fired up - and just when it was looking like him & Jeff were getting back into things, BOOM! Cesaro & Sheamus get another fall by count out. Brilliant. They dominate again while the Hardyz make awesome, energetic comebacks. The drama in the last 10 (& especially 5) minutes was terrific. This was just so well laid out. Might just be the best match the Hardyz have ever had.

*Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns - ****3/4 - YES!*

FUCK YESSSSS. Just them beating the shit out of each other w/ some absolutely fantastic selling in there. The post-match stuff was also perfect.

*Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was EVERYTHING I wanted & expected it to be. Two of my all-time favorites going at it - loved the swagger & intensity shown by Joe throughout, it truly felt like he belonged in there w/ Brock. The attack during the introductions was perfect, my god it was so awesome. Brock also once again demonstrated why he is one of the greatest sellers pro wrestling has ever seen - he made Joe look like an absolute killer w/ that perfect selling of his. Then when the actual match began, it was just a complete hoot; fantastic sprint w/ amazing looking offense by both men, terrific selling, awesome counters, intensity & a true feel of danger.


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> GREAT BALLS OF MOTHAFUGGEN' FIRE
> 
> *Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> Wow, this was incredible. The first fall w/ Cesaro & Sheamus getting the pin right away was amazing. The 2nd fall with Jeff as the FIP was brilliant - he sold & bumped his ass off while Cesaro & Sheamus were amazing on top, working the heat on him. Matt's hot tag was AWESOME, he was fired up - and just when it was looking like him & Jeff were getting back into things, BOOM! Cesaro & Sheamus get another fall by count out. Brilliant. They dominate again while the Hardyz make awesome, energetic comebacks. The drama in the last 10 (& especially 5) minutes was terrific. This was just so well laid out. Might just be the best match the Hardyz have ever had.
> 
> *Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns - ****3/4 - YES!*
> 
> FUCK YESSSSS. Just them beating the shit out of each other w/ some absolutely fantastic selling in there. The post-match stuff was also perfect.
> 
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> This was EVERYTHING I wanted & expected it to be. Two of my all-time favorites going at it - loved the swagger & intensity shown by Joe throughout, it truly felt like he belonged in there w/ Brock. The attack during the introductions was perfect, my god it was so awesome. Brock also once again demonstrated why he is one of the greatest sellers pro wrestling has ever seen - he made Joe look like an absolute killer w/ that perfect selling of his. Then when the actual match began, it was just a complete hoot; fantastic sprint w/ amazing looking offense by both men, terrific selling, awesome counters, intensity & a true feel of danger.


Never change my friend :lol


----------



## antoniomare007

*NOMINATING*

*Strong BJ vs Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino - Big Japan 6/28/17*

A 10 minute sprint were two "Davids" put enough of a fight against two Goliaths were the beasts have to get serious to avoid a huge upset. Korakuen makes this match even better by being really into the action. Loved Yoshino's crafty ass finding ways to avoid being destroyed, and Nomura keeps showing why he's a big promise for the division. Just a really good tag match that gets a high recommendation from me, not because it's a "show stealer" or a legit MOTYC, but because you will have so much fun watching it.



Okami & Sato vs Hama, Nakanoue & Aoki from the same show was fun too. a little comedy with no one being able to do shit against Hama's fat ass but it gets more serious as they try to showcase Aoki and give him time to shine and steal the W.

2017 has been the bebirth of the Strong BJ division.


----------



## TJQ

antoniomare007 said:


> *NOMINATING*
> 
> *Strong BJ vs Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino - Big Japan 6/28/17*
> 
> A 10 minute sprint were two "Davids" put enough of a fight against two Goliaths were the beasts have to get serious to avoid a huge upset. Korakuen makes this match even better by being really into the action. Loved Yoshino's crafty ass finding ways to avoid being destroyed, and Nomura keeps showing why he's a big promise for the division. Just a really good tag match that gets a high recommendation from me, not because it's a "show stealer" or a legit MOTYC, but because you will have so much fun watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> Okami & Sato vs Hama, Nakanoue & Aoki from the same show was fun too. a little comedy with no one being able to do shit against Hama's fat ass but it gets more serious as they try to showcase Aoki and give him time to shine and steal the W.
> 
> 2017 has been the bebirth of the Strong BJ division.


Do you happen to have a list handy of your highest rated BJW stuff for the year? Seen a few really enjoyable matches throughout the year and I'm now looking to dive in a bit more.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Do you happen to have a list handy of your highest rated BJW stuff for the year? Seen a few really enjoyable matches throughout the year and I'm now looking to dive in a bit more.


I'm not antonio but I'm gonna chime in and say that if you haven't seen this tag from earlier in the year then it's TOTALLY worth your time:

Twin Towers (Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato)(c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (_BJW at Korakuen Hall - January 2nd_) **** 1/4 
http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...be.ru/video/b75ddb983456...4&amp;pl_type=user

Also you've seen both Sekimoto/Suzuki matches right? Cause those are good as fuck too.


----------



## Desecrated

To follow up on TJO's post with my own request, must watches from the Champions Carnival this year?


----------



## Corey

Desecrated said:


> To follow up on TJO's post with my own request, must watches from the Champions Carnival this year?


Champion Carnival Block B: Suwama vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW 4/16) *** 3/4
Champion Carnival Block A: Kento Miyahara vs. Jake Lee (AJPW 4/16) **** 1/4
Champion Carnival Block B: Suwama vs. Kengo Mashimo (AJPW 4/22) *** 3/4
Champion Carnival Block A: Kento Miyahara vs. Joe Doering (AJPW 4/22) *** 1/2
Champion Carnival Block A: Kento Miyahara vs. Zeus (AJPW 4/26) *** 3/4
Champion Carnival Final: Shuji Ishikawa vs. Joe Doering (AJPW 4/30) *** 1/2

Most of the other shows have good matches on paper but they were tough to watch because of the poor video quality and smaller crowds. I skipped over a decent amount of those. Miyahara & Sekimoto had a 30 minute draw that may be worth checking out, who knows. 

All of them can be found on the RealHero archive: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5rK95X3mRiiSDNvTnQ0aUhWODg


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> I'm not antonio but I'm gonna chime in and say that if you haven't seen this tag from earlier in the year then it's TOTALLY worth your time:
> 
> Twin Towers (Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato)(c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (_BJW at Korakuen Hall - January 2nd_) **** 1/4
> http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...be.ru/video/b75ddb983456...4&amp;pl_type=user
> 
> Also you've seen both Sekimoto/Suzuki matches right? Cause those are good as fuck too.


I definitely saw the tag match from 1/2, gave it ***3/4 myself.

Have not seen either of the Sekimoto/Suzuki matches apparently, have seen a few Suzuki title defense though. SO I'm going to have to watch those, do you happen to have the dates?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Also to add to @Corey's Champion Carnival list, Daisuke vs. Doering from Day 1. A goddamn great hoss sprint!


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> Also to add to @Corey's Champion Carnival list, Daisuke vs. Doering from Day 1. A goddamn great hoss sprint!


Imagine how much easier this could have been if you would just delete your 87gb of Bryan pictures so you can update skype.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> I definitely saw the tag match from 1/2, gave it ***3/4 myself.
> 
> Have not seen either of the Sekimoto/Suzuki matches apparently, have seen a few Suzuki title defense though. SO I'm going to have to watch those, do you happen to have the dates?


March 5th: https://rutube.ru/video/67550fd346c0d3f2ad0b63aa67394f3b/
March 30th: https://rutube.ru/video/0d42bda37ecaa2425fb0540fd39b6a91/

Everything else that I've seen, I know that you've seen as well. antonio may have more recs for you. (Y)


----------



## antoniomare007

TJQ said:


> Do you happen to have a list handy of your highest rated BJW stuff for the year? Seen a few really enjoyable matches throughout the year and I'm now looking to dive in a bit more.


One of the things I love about the "strong division" is that most matches fun as hell to watch. This year there's been tons of them (like in the dope 2010-2012 stretch they had) with a few legit MOTYCs. 

In bold I put the ones I think are "more than just fun", but again, all are worth a watch. I'm pretty sure they are all in Real Hero's rutube.

*Strong BJ vs Twin Towers 1/2/17*
*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki 3/5/17*
Strong BJ & Nakanoue vs Okamii & Yoshihisa Uto - Can't remember the date, there's a match from March between them but I think there's another one and I don't know which is the better one.
*Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki 3/31/17*
Strong BJ & Kazuki Hashimoto vs Okami & Yuko Miyamoto - 4/8/17
Yuji Okabayashi vs Daichi Hashimoto - 4/9/17 
*Hideki Suzuki vs Yuji Okabayashi 5/5/17*
*Strong BJ vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue 5/25/17*
Hideki Suzuki vs Hideyoshi Kamitani 5/25/17
Strong BJ vs Okami - 6/11/17
Strong BJ vs Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino - 6/28/17
Okami & Sato vs Hama, Nakanoue & Aoki - 6/28/17


BTW, Okami = Hideyoshi Kamitani & Daichi Hashimoto


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> March 5th: https://rutube.ru/video/67550fd346c0d3f2ad0b63aa67394f3b/
> March 30th: https://rutube.ru/video/0d42bda37ecaa2425fb0540fd39b6a91/
> 
> Everything else that I've seen, I know that you've seen as well. antonio may have more recs for you. (Y)





antoniomare007 said:


> One of the things I love about the "strong division" is that most matches fun as hell to watch. This year there's been tons of them (like in the dope 2010-2012 stretch they had) with a few legit MOTYCs.
> 
> In bold I put the ones I think are "more than just fun", but again, all are worth a watch. I'm pretty sure they are all in Big Hero's rutube.
> 
> *Strong BJ vs Twin Towers 1/2/17*
> *Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki 3/5/17*
> Strong BJ & Nakanoue vs Okamii & Yoshihisa Uto - Can't remember the date, there's a match from March between them but I think there's another one and I don't know which is the better one.
> *Daisuke Sekimoto vs Hideki Suzuki 3/31/17*
> Yuji Okabayashi vs Daichi Hashimoto - 4/9/17
> Strong BJ & Kazuki Hashimoto vs Okami & Yuko Miyamoto - 4/8/17
> *Hideki Suzuki vs Yuji Okabayashi 5/5/17*
> *Strong BJ vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue 5/25/17*
> Hideki Suzuki vs Hideyoshi Kamitani 5/25/17
> Strong BJ vs Okami - 6/11/17
> Strong BJ vs Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino - 6/28/17
> Okami & Sato vs Hama, Nakanoue & Aoki - 6/28/17
> 
> 
> BTW, Okami = Hideyoshi Kamitani & Daichi Hashimoto


BIG THANKS TO BOTH OF YOU, going to passively watch through all these things over the next few days. Will report back with my feelings some time later.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher - EVOLVE 88 - ****1/4 - YES!*

A war of attrition with them wearing each other down with their strikes & submissions. The finishing stretch with them on the ropes was so awesome.



TJQ said:


> Imagine how much easier this could have been if you would just delete your 87gb of Bryan pictures so you can update skype.


SO THIS IS THE PUBLIC BULLYING YOU WERE TALKING BOUT :side:


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns - WWE Great Balls of Fire

wens3


----------



## Taroostyles

Big NO to everything from GBOF.


----------



## antoniomare007

Any link for Lee vs Elgin? I've never liked Lee, but I've only seen his work in PWG and most people say that's him at his worst. And I'm a sucker for David vs Goliath matches so I'm interested.


----------



## Corey

antoniomare007 said:


> Any link for Lee vs Elgin? I've never liked Lee, but I've only seen his work in PWG and most people say that's him at his worst. And I'm a sucker for David vs Goliath matches so I'm interested.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xGtUdTC--E

All (or most) of Trevor's defenses are on that channel for the CWF Worldwide vids.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Adam Cole vs Jonathan Gresham - IWC Super Indy Finals - ****1/4*
@MarkyWhipwreck thanks for hooking a brother up! This was fantastic, largely in part to some great limb work and consistent selling from both men. Cole in particular sold that arm injury like a champ, constantly grabbing it after any offensive move. If anything, I'd perhaps have preferred a different finish rather than him going to the Last Shot again, especially after Gresham's flurry of offense pummeling the arm just prior to it, but that's just me being pernickity. This is how you do limb work and make it matter. Great match for sure.

*Matt Riddle vs Kyle O'Reilly - EVOLVE 84 - ***3/4*

Saw ridiculosuly good reviews of this one so went in with high expectations, and for me it sadly didn't meet them. Felt like the Riddle/Shibata match from RevPro - they traded lots of strikes, submissions and big moves, it all looked great, but it felt like something was missing. I didn't really get any semblance of story. Towards the end, the action really picks up and it's exciting, but it never felt overly special. 

*Matt Riddle vs Jeff Cobb - Progress Chapter 49 SSS16 Day 2 - ****1/4*

Now we're talking. Big lads doing their thing. Didn't outstay its welcome, built to a great climax, and felt really big time. Crowd being on fire for it really helped too.


----------



## Corey

@Groovemachine you should check out the Riddle/O'Reilly match from OTT. It was better than the EVOLVE one imo and had a better crowd as well.

*AAW Heavyweight Championship:* Sami Callihan (c) vs. Michael Elgin _(AAW Killers Among Us)_ ***** (YES!)*

Great title match with high drama and a good story. The finish left the crowd totally stunned. Fun to see. AAW really needs some more love in this thread!

*CWF Mid-Atlantic Heavyweight Championship:* Trevor Lee (c) vs. Michael Elgin _(CWF Worldwide 7/5)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Pretty god damn great match with a stellar showing from Elgin. He looked so dominant here and I loved his shit talking. "This is MY house now" had me marking. Honestly didn't really care for the finish though. Thought it was a little too predictable and too easy, but just a minor quibble. These two really worked well together. Really wish there was a larger crowd in the Sportatorium to see it. Deserved more reactions.

*Super Indy Final:* Adam Cole vs. Jonathan Gresham _(IWC Super Indy 16)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

First off, shout out to @MarkyWhipwreck for sending me the link to this. Secondly, this match was fucking outstanding! Loved how well they portrayed them as equals in the early minutes with the exchanges and how responsive the crowd was toward _both_ guys and not just Cole as the special attraction. Things really kicked up a notch when they attacked the injured body parts. The sequence where they rolled in the figure four all the way to the floor was pretty awesome and everything that happened after the shooting star press (which looked super painful btw) was pure gold. Cole laying down forever to fake him out and hit that flurry offense was GREAT. You have no idea how much more I enjoyed the fakeout superkick to the knee when that same knee has actually been worked over! That same knee collapsing for Gresham off the top rope was an excellent touch. If only these announcers knew the name of Last Shot instead of just calling it a neckbreaker on the knee. :lol Without a doubt one of (if not THE) best American indy match this year. Right there with Lee/Elgin above and the AAW version of Dijak/Lee.


----------



## TJQ

Good things happen when the match is actually about the match, and not tired old catchphrases and really bad staple spots :kofi



Corey said:


> March 5th: https://rutube.ru/video/67550fd346c0d3f2ad0b63aa67394f3b/
> March 30th: https://rutube.ru/video/0d42bda37ecaa2425fb0540fd39b6a91/
> 
> Everything else that I've seen, I know that you've seen as well. antonio may have more recs for you. (Y)


Finished these two matches










While I don't think I"ll YES either of them, def had a good time. GOING TO TAKE A BREAK THEN MOVE ON TO CHAMPION'S CARNIVAL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Groovemachine said:


> *Adam Cole vs Jonathan Gresham - IWC Super Indy Finals - ****1/4*
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck thanks for hooking a brother up! This was fantastic, largely in part to some great limb work and consistent selling from both men. Cole in particular sold that arm injury like a champ, constantly grabbing it after any offensive move. If anything, I'd perhaps have preferred a different finish rather than him going to the Last Shot again, especially after Gresham's flurry of offense pummeling the arm just prior to it, but that's just me being pernickity. This is how you do limb work and make it matter. Great match for sure.





Corey said:


> @[B]Super Indy Final:[/B] Adam Cole vs. Jonathan Gresham [I](IWC Super Indy 16)[/I] [B]**** 1/2 (YES!!!)[/B]
> 
> First off, shout out to [MENTION=326697]MarkyWhipwreck for sending me the link to this. Secondly, this match was fucking outstanding! Loved how well they portrayed them as equals in the early minutes with the exchanges and how responsive the crowd was toward _both_ guys and not just Cole as the special attraction. Things really kicked up a notch when they attacked the injured body parts. The sequence where they rolled in the figure four all the way to the floor was pretty awesome and everything that happened after the shooting star press (which looked super painful btw) was pure gold. Cole laying down forever to fake him out and hit that flurry offense was GREAT. You have no idea how much more I enjoyed the fakeout superkick to the knee when that same knee has actually been worked over! That same knee collapsing for Gresham off the top rope was an excellent touch. If only these announcers knew the name of Last Shot instead of just calling it a neckbreaker on the knee. :lol Without a doubt one of (if not THE) best American indy match this year. Right there with Lee/Elgin above and the AAW version of Dijak/Lee.


:brock

No problem guys ! I'm glad you both enjoyed it, felt this match deserved as many eyes to it as possible.


----------



## Desecrated

antoniomare007 said:


> *NOMINATING*
> 
> *Strong BJ vs Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino - Big Japan 6/28/17*
> 
> A 10 minute sprint were two "Davids" put enough of a fight against two Goliaths were the beasts have to get serious to avoid a huge upset. Korakuen makes this match even better by being really into the action. Loved Yoshino's crafty ass finding ways to avoid being destroyed, and Nomura keeps showing why he's a big promise for the division. Just a really good tag match that gets a high recommendation from me, not because it's a "show stealer" or a legit MOTYC, but because you will have so much fun watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> Okami & Sato vs Hama, Nakanoue & Aoki from the same show was fun too. a little comedy with no one being able to do shit against Hama's fat ass but it gets more serious as they try to showcase Aoki and give him time to shine and steal the W.
> 
> 2017 has been the bebirth of the Strong BJ division.


How are the two main events from this show? Enjoyed the first match recommended tremendously. Hopeful that BJPW pumps out stuff like that consistently


----------



## antoniomare007

Desecrated said:


> How are the two main events from this show? Enjoyed the first match recommended tremendously.* Hopeful that BJPW pumps out stuff like that consistently*


They do, check this thread for more recommendations. I and a couple of others did a list with the best from this year so far 

Haven't seen the main event but, just watched *Suzuki/Uto vs Kawakami/Kikuta* and it's very much worth a watch. A really good preview of the title match for Sumo Hall and nice work by Hideki trying to put Kikuta out throughout the match while Ryuichi tried to make a statement and go toe to toe with the champ.

@Corey @HOJO @El Dandy it's a really good performance by Kawakami and at least gives hope for a damn good match on Monday. I hope to LAWD they don't take the title away from Suzuki, his reign still has a shit ton to give, and forcing Kawakami this big a push ain't gonna do shit for him. But still, what they showed in this match was very promising. Sumo Hall ain't gonna be as into the action as Korakuen obviously, but I my interest for their clash has gone up.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

205 Live 7/11/17:
_Cedric Alexander vs. Noam Dar in an I Quit Match-****3/4*_


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Adam Cole vs Jonathan Gresham – IWC Super Indy Finals *

Per a request by @MarkyWhipwreck

Well I know Adam Cole, but Gresham I have never seen before, so he’ll be new to my eyes. It’s weird that Gresham weighs 40 lbs less than Cole, he still looks pretty jacked for his small size. 

I liked the feeling out process they did early, especially with Cole continuing to keep the wristlock that Cole kept on as long as he could. The repeated spots of trying to hip toss one another was nice, it was cool that both ended up outside just facing one another, and they did the spot twice! Seems like the running theme is both guys were trying to go for the same moves but neither failing to get a big advantage. Gresham also hit a great deadlift suplex, dude is strong as hell. 

Cole was doing a great job selling the arm, and Gresham did a pretty good job in working over it, even going to holds and join manipulation that remind of Sabre Jr. Eventually these roles changed when Cole put on a Figure 4, which had some nice spots, and I loved that Cole kept the hold on even after he came out of the ring. 

Things ramped up, and the more I watch, the more I’m impressed with how good Cole is in this. Gresham also did an awesome sell of his leg, although him hitting a suicide dive out of nowhere is annoying, he basically just stopped selling at that point. Cole did an excellent fake out, until Gresham got in the octopus Cole broke out of. 

We got a good ol’ slugfest between both guys, which Greham won after beating the crap out of Cole. Gresham looked to try another shooting star but couldn’t due to his bad leg. And after a Last Shot, Cole picked up the win.

This was a really strong match, with both men putting 100% effort into this. Gresham is a really great wrestler, and Cole looked awesome, better than he had looked in some of the last matches I’ve seen. I loved most of their selling, until it disappeared in sections (which didn’t occur). So overall, very good match with some pretty damn fine chemistry, and this is how you make limb work matter.

*****1/4*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dr. Middy said:


> *YES to Adam Cole vs Jonathan Gresham – IWC Super Indy Finals *
> 
> Per a request by @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> Well I know Adam Cole, but Gresham I have never seen before, so he’ll be new to my eyes. It’s weird that Gresham weighs 40 lbs less than Cole, he still looks pretty jacked for his small size.
> 
> I liked the feeling out process they did early, especially with Cole continuing to keep the wristlock that Cole kept on as long as he could. The repeated spots of trying to hip toss one another was nice, it was cool that both ended up outside just facing one another, and they did the spot twice! Seems like the running theme is both guys were trying to go for the same moves but neither failing to get a big advantage. Gresham also hit a great deadlift suplex, dude is strong as hell.
> 
> Cole was doing a great job selling the arm, and Gresham did a pretty good job in working over it, even going to holds and join manipulation that remind of Sabre Jr. Eventually these roles changed when Cole put on a Figure 4, which had some nice spots, and I loved that Cole kept the hold on even after he came out of the ring.
> 
> Things ramped up, and the more I watch, the more I’m impressed with how good Cole is in this. Gresham also did an awesome sell of his leg, although him hitting a suicide dive out of nowhere is annoying, he basically just stopped selling at that point. Cole did an excellent fake out, until Gresham got in the octopus Cole broke out of.
> 
> We got a good ol’ slugfest between both guys, which Greham won after beating the crap out of Cole. Gresham looked to try another shooting star but couldn’t due to his bad leg. And after a Last Shot, Cole picked up the win.
> 
> This was a really strong match, with both men putting 100% effort into this. Gresham is a really great wrestler, and Cole looked awesome, better than he had looked in some of the last matches I’ve seen. I loved most of their selling, until it disappeared in sections (which didn’t occur). So overall, very good match with some pretty damn fine chemistry, and this is how you make limb work matter.
> 
> *****1/4*


Glad you liked it my man ! (Y) 

7 noms for Cole/Gresham :brock well deserved.


----------



## dezpool

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Glad you liked it my man ! (Y)
> 
> 7 noms for Cole/Gresham :brock well deserved.


Glad to see Gresham get so much love, I've always felt he was very underrated. Haven't seen it yet, but I'm happy that he delivered what sounds like a standout match that has people talking. Props for making more people aware of it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 07/12 - ****1/2 - YES!*

...And Trevor Lee does it again. Another classic match from the man. The match was just a complete WAR with it starting super hot & remaining super hot till the end. The drama built & built in brilliant fashion until the epic climax that was the finishing stretch with them going face to face, shaking hands & then beating the shit out of each other w/ Trevor coming out on top. What a goddamn match.

*Mil Muertes vs. Paul London - LU: Season 3, Episode 26 - ****1/2 - YES!*

Paul London is still one of the best when it comes to getting the shit beaten out of him! LOVE seeing him still killing it - he gave a wonderful performance here selling & bumping his ass off for Muertes, and those SSP nearfalls, goddamn those were good. Fantastic match.


----------



## Corey

*CWF Mid-Atlantic Heavyweight Championship No Holds Barred Match:* Trevor Lee (c) vs. Nick Richards _(CWF Worldwide 7/12)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

God damn this kicks off with one of the biggest BANGS you'll ever see in your life. Hell of a start. Develops into a total war where gradually as the match goes longer, Richards grows more and more into a threat after the initial feelings that he just wasn't on Lee's level. The 3 main chair spots all looked pretty brutal and Trevor's strikes in particular were nasty. Loved the finish too. Awesome fight.
@NastyYaffa how's the defense against Alex Daniels?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome:
_Sanshiro Takagi vs. Minoru Suzuki in an Empty Arena Match-*****3/4*_

Dragon Gate King of Gate Day 18:
_Shingo Takagi vs. Naruki Doi*-****1/4*_

Dragon Gate King of Gate Day 19:
_T-Hawk vs. Naruki Doi in the King of Gate tournament finals-*****1/2*_

CMLL Super Viernes 6/16/17:
_Dragon Lee vs Cavernario in a Lightning Match-******
Ultimo Guerrero & Sanson vs. Caristico & Soberano Jr. in a 2 Out of 3 Falls Match in the Gran Alternativa tournament finals-*****1/2*_

BJW Road to Ryogokutan 6/6/17:
_Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue for the BJW Tag Team Championship-******
Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani for the BJW Strong World Heavyweight Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## TD Stinger

Just in case anyone cares about my crappy opinions, here are the matches that I've seen this year that I would consider MOTY contenders. Not ranked by greatness but just chronologically by promotion. Wanted to see where I am now because with the G1, Summerslam, and all the shows revolving around Summerslam weekend, this total will only get higher.

Watched more wrestling and more different promotions than I ever have before in 2017 and I have to say it's pretty nice.

WWE:

1.	Royal Rumble: Owens vs. Reigns
2.	Royal Rumble: Styles vs. Cena
3.	Elimination Chamber: EC Match
4.	Fastlane: Reigns vs. Strowman
5.	WrestleMania: Lesnar vs. Goldberg
6.	WrestleMana: Styles vs. Shane
7.	Raw: Bayley vs. Charlotte
8.	Raw: Rollins vs. Miz vs. Balor
9.	Extreme Rules Fatal Five Way
10.	Money in the Bank: MITB Ladder Match
11.	GBOF: 30 Minute Iron Man: Hardyz vs. Shesaro

NXT:

1.	Takeover San Antonio: Nakamura vs. Roode
2.	Takeover Orlando: Nakamura vs. Roode
3.	Takeover Orlando: AOP vs. DIY vs. Revival
4.	Takeover Chicago: Dunne vs. Bate
5.	Takeover Chicago: AOP vs. DIY
6.	NXT 6/28/17: Asuka vs. Nikki Cross
7.	NXT 7/5/17: Strong vs. Roode

NJPW:

1.	Wrestle Kingdom: Omega vs. Okada
2.	Wrestle Kingdom: Tanahashi vs. Naito
3.	New Beginning: Takahashi vs. Lee
4.	New Japan Cup: Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale
5.	Sakura Genesis: Shibata vs. Okada
6.	Wrestling Dontaku: Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale
7.	BOTSJ: Kushida vs. Taguchi
8.	BOTSJ: Kushida vs. Ospreay
9.	Dominion: Young Buck vs. Roppongi Vice
10.	Dominion: Okada vs. Omega
11.	Dominion: Tanahashi vs. Naito
12.	G1 USA Day 1: Juice vs. Sabre Jr.
13.	G1 USA Day 1: Cody vs. Okada
14.	G1 USA Day 2: Sabre Jr. vs. Ishii
15.	G1 USA Day 2: Roppongi Vice vs. Young Bucks
16.	G1 USA Day 2: Ishii vs. Omega

Lucha Underground:

1.	All Night Long: Mundo vs. Mack
2.	LU 7/5/17: Dragon Aztec Jr vs. Dante Fox

Ring of Honor:

1.	ROH TV: Daniels vs. Briscoe
2.	Manhattan Mayhem: Hardyz vs. Young Bucks
3.	15th Anniversary: Cole vs. Daniels
4.	15th Anniversary: Hardyz vs. Roppongi Vice vs. Young Bucks
5.	Supercard of Honor: Hardyz vs. Young Bucks
6.	War of the Worlds New York: Ospreay vs. White

Evolve:

1.	Evolve 81: Lee vs. Dijak
2.	Evolve 87: Lee vs. Riddle

Progress:

1.	Chapter 45: Dunne vs. Havoc
2.	Chapter 47: British Strong Style vs. Ringkamf
3.	Chapter 49 Day 2: Riddle vs. Cobb
4.	Chapter 49 Day 3: Riddle vs. Bate
5.	Chapter 49 Day 3: Bate vs. Banks

PWG:

1.	Nice Boys: Scurll & Sabre Jr. vs. Best Friends
2.	Nice Boys: Pentagon & Fenix vs. Sydal & Ricochet vs. Young Bucks


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> 4.	New Japan Cup: Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale
> 15.	G1 USA Day 2: Roppongi Vice vs. Young Bucks


:cudi

Love the shit out of these two.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Just gonna dump these here because the G1 alone is gonna extend this list by at least 30 matches :lol

For me, these are the best of the best so far.
1-_*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11*_-********

2-_*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Dominion 6.11 in Osaka-jo Hall*_-_******+*_

3-_*Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017*_-*******

4-*Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11*-*******

5-*Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Endless Survivor 5/5/17*-*****3/4*

6-*Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from AAW Take No Prisoners*-*****3/4*

7-*Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka*-*****3/4*

8-*Sanshiro Takagi vs. Minoru Suzuki in an Empty Arena Match from DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome*-*****3/4*

9-*Michael Elgin vs. Kenny Omega in the first round of the IWGP United States Championship tournament from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 1*-*****3/4*

10-*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega in the finals of the IWGP United States Heavyweight Championship from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 2-****3/4*


11-*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-******3/4*

12-*Kushida vs. Will Ospreay from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Finals*-_*****3/4*_

13-*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11*-*****3/4*

14-*Will Ospreay vs. Ricochet from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 2017 Night 2*-*****3/4*

15-*Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship from 
CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 3/25/17-****3/4*

16-*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19/17-******3/4*

17-*Adam Cole vs. Jonathan Gresham in the finals of the Super Indy Championship tournament from IWC Super Indy 16-****1/2*

18-*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka*-*****1/2*

19-*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from Wrestling Dontaku*-*****1/2*

20-*Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Champion from NXT TakeOver: Chicago*-*****1/2*

21-*Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 81*-*****1/2*

22-*Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo*-*****1/2*

23-*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 5/17/17*-*****1/2*

24-*T-Hawk vs. Naruki Doi in the King of Gate tournament finals from Dragon Gate King of Gate Day 19-****1/2*

25-*Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast*-*****1/2*

26-*Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship from CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 1/18/17-****1/2*

27-*The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)*-*****1/2*

28-*Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show*-*****1/2*

29-*Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******1/2*

30-*Ultimo Guerrero & Sanson vs. Caristico & Soberano Jr. in a 2 Out of 3 Falls Match in the Gran Alternativa tournament finals from CMLL Super Viernes 6/16/17-****1/2
*
31-*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Kushida for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Dominion 6.11 in Osaka-jo Hall*-*****1/2*

32-*Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11*-*****1/4*

33-*The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor XI*-*****1/4*

34-*Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship from WrestleMania 33*-*****1/4*

35-*The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show*-*****1/4*

36-*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito in the first round of the IWGP United States Championship tournament from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 1-****1/4
*
37-*Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins for the PROGRESS Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando*-*****1/4*

38-*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent? For the PWG Championship from PWG Head Like A Cole-****1/4*

39-*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 85*-*****1/4*

40-*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the semi-finals for the IWGP United States Championship from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 2-****1/4*

41-*Lucha Bros. vs. The Young Bucks for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Head Like A Cole-****1/4*

42-*CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2*-*****1/4*

43-*Matt Riddle vs. Trent Steven for the Atlas Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando*-*****1/4*

44-*Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan from PWG Head Like A Cole-****1/4*

45-*Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79*-*****1/4*

46-*Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani for the BJW Strong World Heavyweight Championship from BJW Road to Ryogokutan 6/6/17-****1/4*

47-*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017*-*****1/4*

48-*Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa for the AJPW Triple Crown Championship from AJPW Super Power! 2017 Super Power Series Day 6*-*****1/4*

49-*Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Ikkitosen: DeathMatch Survivor 3/5/2017*-*****1/4*

50-*Shingo Takagi vs. Naruki Doi from Dragon Gate King of Gate Day 18-****1/4*

51-*The Young Bucks vs. War Machine vs. Best Friends in a Three-Way Texas Tornado Tag Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Best in the World-****1/4*

52-*Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O’Reilly for the WWN Championship from EVOLVE 84*-*****1/4*

53-*Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Ikkitosen: DeathMatch Survivor 3/30/17*-*****1/4*

54-*Sami Callihan and Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip from PROGRESS: Orlando*-*****1/4*

55-*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kushida for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from RPW Epic Encounter*-*****1/4*

56-*Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS*-*****1/4*

57-*Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr. from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)*-*****1/4*

58-*Matt Riddle vs. Jeff Cobb from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2*-*****1/4*

59-*Team Ospreay (Will Ospreay, Ryan Smile, Drew Galloway, Marty Scurll & Lio Rush) vs. Team Ricochet (Ricochet, Sami Callihan, AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier & Jason Cade) from WrestleCon Supershow 2017*-*****1/4*

60-*Kushida vs. Ryusuke Taguchi from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 11*-*****1/4*

61-*Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews for the WWE UK Championship from WWE UK Championship Special*-*****1/4*

62-*Toni Storm vs. Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo in the Natural Progression Series IV Final for the PROGRESS Women's Championship from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16*-*****1/4*

63*-Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, & SANADA) vs. Taguchi Japan (Juice Robinson, Kushida, & Ryusukue Taguchi) for the NEVER Openweight Six-Man Championship from NJPW Kizuna Road 6/20/17-****1/4*



Spoiler: The ***3/4-**** Matches



64-_reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros. from PWG Head Like A Cole-[_B]****[/B]

65-_Bray Wyatt vs. Seth Rollins vs. Samoa Joe vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns in a Fatal 5-Way Extreme Rules Match from WWE Extreme Rules_-******

66-_Joseph Park and Jeremy Borash vs. Scott Steiner and Josh Matthews in a NO DQ Match_-******

67-_Kushida vs. BUSHI from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Day 5_-******

68-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from RevPro Live in Orlando-******

69-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-******

70-Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong for the NXT Championship from NXT 7/5/17-******

71-Jay White vs. Will Ospreay from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds-******

72-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 10-******

73-Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Dominion 6.11 in Osaka-jo Hall-******

74-Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 84-******

75-John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-******

76-Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-******

73-Kento Miyahara vs Jake Lee from AJPW Champion Carnival 2017 Day 1-******

77-Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******

78-Ethan Page vs. Darby Allin in an Anything Goes Match from EVOLVE 81-******

79-Dragon Lee vs Cavernario in a Lightning Match from CMLL Super Viernes 6/16/17-******

80-AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon from WrestleMania 33-******

81-TAKA Michinoku vs. Taichi from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 2-******

82-Volajor Jr. vs. ACH from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 11-*****[/B

83-Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards in a Last Man Standing Match from IMPACT Wrestling 4/6/17-****

84-Bullet Club (The Young Bucks & Hangman Page) vs. Roppongi Vice & Chuckie T from Ring of Honor TV 6/14/17-****

85-AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match from WWE Money in the Bank-****

86-Kushida vs. Jay Lethal from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Toronto-****

87-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-****

88-Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/11/17-****

89-Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland from PW Revolver: Pancakes & Piledrivers-****

90-Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi from RPW Epic Encounter-****

91-Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-****

92-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 80-****

93-Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****

94-Tyler Bate vs. Matt Riddle from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 3-****

95-Pete Dunne vs. ACH for the PROGRESS Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-****

93-Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 12 5/31/17-****

94-The Young Bucks vs. War Machine from PWG Game Over, Man!-****

95-Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-**** 

96-Matt Riddle vs. Dan “The Beast” Severn from Joey Janela’s Spring Break-****

97-The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. Lio Rush, Shane Strickland, & Ryan Smile from RPW Epic Encounter-****

98- Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 1-****

99-Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 12 5/31/17-****

100-Neville vs. Jack Gallagher for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship from Fastlane-****

101-Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-****

102-Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-****

103-Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young from ROH Unauthorized-****

104-Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-****

105-Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-****

106-Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett in a Six-Pack Elimination Challenge for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship from CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 3/22/17-****

107-Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams in a Six-Way Elimination Match for the WWN Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. Progress-****

108- Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle and War Machine in a Street Fight for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship from ROH Unauthorized-****

109-Asuka vs. Nikki Cross for the NXT Women’s Championship in a Last Woman Standing Match from NXT 6/28/17-****

110-Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-****

111-Will Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****

112-Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue for the BJW Tag Team Championship from BJW Road to Ryogokutan 6/6/17-****

113-Flamita vs. Travis Banks from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2-]B]*****

114-Keith Lee vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 85-******

115-Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll in a Reseda Street Fight from PWG Game Over, Man!-******

116-Will Ospreay and Volador Jr. vs. Dragon Lee and Jay White from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-******

117-Akira Tozawa vs. Austin Aries vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 3/14/17-******

118- The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes in a 2 Out of 3 Falls Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Honor Reigns Supreme-******

119-The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-******

120-Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll from NJPW Battle of the Super Juniors 5/17/17-******

121- CHAOS (Hirooki Goto, Will Ospreay, & Roppongi Vice) vs. Bullet Club (Cody, Hangman Page, & The Young Bucks) from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Dearborn-******

122-Flamita vs. Mark Andrews from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1-******

123-Kassius Ohno vs. Aleister Black from NXT 6/21/17-******

124- The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi and The Addiction from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Toronto-******

125-Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the first round of the IWGP United States Championship tournament from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 1-******

126-Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven from ROH Masters of the Craft-******

127-Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega in the semi-finals of the IWGP United States Championship tournament from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 2-****3/4*

128-The Briscoes vs. The Motor City Machine Guns from ROH Masters of the Craft-****3/4*

129-Adam Cole vs. Jay White from ROH Unauthorized-****3/4*

130-Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. The Miz from Monday Night Raw 5/1/17-****3/4* 

131-Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 81-****3/4*

132-Eddie & Alisha Edwards vs. Davey Richard & Angelina Love in a Full Metal Mayhem Match from Impact Wrestling Slammiversary-****3/4*

133-The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY in a Ladder Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Chicago-****3/4*

134-Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: Chicago-****3/4*

135-Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/20/17-****3/4*

136-Cedric Alexander vs. Noam Dar in an I Quit Match from 205 Live 7/11/17-****3/4*

137-Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robiinson for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestling Toyonokuni-****3/4*

138-Jay Lethal vs. Cody in a Texas Bullrope Match from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-****3/4*

139-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mark Haskins for the EVOLVE Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-****3/4*

140-Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens for the United States Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*

141-Cody vs. Will Ospreay from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Toronto-****3/4*

142-Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestling Dontaku-****3/4*

143-Donovan Dijak vs. Ethan Page from EVOLVE 85-****3/4*

144-Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-****3/4*

145- The Kingdom vs. Jax Dane and War Machine for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship from ROH Undisputed Legacy-****3/4*

146-AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-****3/4*

147-Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-****3/4*

148-OI4K vs. Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****3/4*

149- Jay Lethal, Bobby Fish and The Briscoes vs. Bullet Club (Cody, Adam Cole & The Young Bucks) from Ring of Honor TV 3/4/17-****3/4*

150- The Hardyz vs. The Briscoes for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from Ring of Honor TV 3/4/17-****3/4*

151-Neville vs. Austin Aries for the Cruiserweight Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*

152-Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O’Reilly from PWG Game Over, Man!-****3/4*

153-Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack in an All Night Long Match for the Lucha Underground Championship from Lucha Underground 5/31/17-****3/4*

154-SAnitY vs. Tye Dillinger, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot, and Kassius Ohno in a Eight Person Mixed Tag Team Match from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****3/4*

155-Hiromu Takahashi vs Ricochet for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestling Toyonokuni-****3/4[B/]

156-Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-***3/4

157-Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-***3/4

158-Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle from PWG Game Over, Man!-***3/4

159-Will Ospreay vs. Josh Bodom for the RPW British Cruiserweight Championship from RPW Epic Encounter-***3/4

160-Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from RevPro Live in Orlando-***3/4

161-Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-***3/4

162-The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 2-***3/4

163-Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-***3/4

164-Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-***3/4

165-The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI) for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds-***3/4

166-David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1-***3/4

167-Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-***3/4

168-Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles for the United States Championship from WWE Backlash-***3/4

169-Zack Gibson vs. Jack Sexsmith from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1-***3/4

170-Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardyz in a 30 Minute Iron Man Match for the Raw Tag Team Championship from WWE Great Balls of Fire-***3/4

171-War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-***3/4

172-Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Thread Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-***3/4

173-Marty Scurll vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-***3/4

174-Lio Rush vs. Mark Haskins from PWG Head Like A Cole-***3/4

175-David Starr & William Eaver vs. Pete Dunne & Trent Steven from 
PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2-***3/4

176-Travis Banks vs. Jimmy Havoc from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1-***3/4

177-Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee in an Ultimate X Match for the TNA X Division Championship from Impact Wrestling 5/18/17-***3/4

178-Kushida vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 9-***3/4

179-Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick in a Street Fight from 205 Live 5/23/15-***3/4

180-Tyler Bate vs. Mark Haskins from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2-***3/4

181- Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-***3/4*


----------



## Desecrated

Pro-wrestling has had a great year outside of the WWE. Long may that continue pls.


----------



## Corey

@Rainmaka! have you seen Volador/Cavernario from 6/20? Best CMLL singles match of the year imo. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg6sHt8NcA0

Also more people need to see the following matches (or go back and watch them if you skipped over them ):

Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 3/25 https://rutube.ru/video/2bd83448ead0e3dc02fee3bba8cf5187/

WALTER vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold Day 1) **** 1/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito & EVIL (NJPW Road to Dontaku 4/23) ****
Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (Pro Wrestling Chaos UnBroLievable) ****

Find a fucking way to watch Dijak vs. Keith Lee from AAW Thursday Night Special. EVERYONE! It's amazing. Plus any other Michael Elgin singles match from in the company this year. They're all worth it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Desecrated said:


> Pro-wrestling has had a great year outside of the WWE. Long may that continue pls.


In terms of match quality, this might be the best year ever. At least that I've seen.



Corey said:


> @Rainmaka! have you seen Volador/Cavernario from 6/20? Best CMLL singles match of the year imo. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg6sHt8NcA0
> 
> Also more people need to see the following matches (or go back and watch them if you skipped over them ):
> 
> Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 3/25 https://rutube.ru/video/2bd83448ead0e3dc02fee3bba8cf5187/
> 
> WALTER vs. David Starr (wXw 16 Carat Gold Day 1) **** 1/4
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Tetsuya Naito & EVIL (NJPW Road to Dontaku 4/23) ****
> Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (Pro Wrestling Chaos UnBroLievable) ****
> 
> Find a fucking way to watch Dijak vs. Keith Lee from AAW Thursday Night Special. EVERYONE! It's amazing. Plus any other Michael Elgin singles match from in the company this year. They're all worth it.


I'm just finally catching up on CMLL and will check that out as well as the rest of those matches tomorrow.


----------



## Corey

*RPW - British J Cup*​
*1st Round:* KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***** (YES!)*
Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***** (YES!)*
*4-Way Elimination Final:* KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll vs. Jushin Liger - ***** (YES!)*

You should know exactly what you're getting when looking at KUSHIDA/O'Reilly III and Riddle/Ishii, but that final was really something. Loved the story with Liger. Scurll ACTUALLY being a villain and doing everything he can to win was nice and he & Ospreay had some insane exchanges together. Great match(es).


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was brilliant. If you ask me, the 2002-2008 ROH is just about the best thing ever & this felt like a complete throwback to those days. The venue, the atmosphere, just the overall vibe of it was so awesome. Cole came in & wrestled the match without any of his trademark catchphrase gimmicks & I was very much a fan of that. Loved the beginning stuff w/ them battling over the control - Cole holding Gresham onto that wristlock was really great. Gresham's counter to that w/ a very nice looking Uppercut to the arm of Cole was also great & ended up starting the big story for the match - Gresham working the crap out of Cole's arm. His arm work was so, so, SO amazing; he worked that arm in brutal ways & it was truly a joy to watch. Cole sold that well & I loved the idea of him countering that brutal arm work of Gresham's by going after his leg - he did a great job targeting Gresham's leg, but now we get to the one negative about this. The selling of that leg work. Gresham started it well by not being able to run because of the work Cole had done - but then few seconds later he does a Suicide Dive, goes back to the ring w/ Cole & does a SSP. That is something Davey Richards would be very proud of. The super spotty selling by Gresham was the only negative about this, but gladly it wasn't enough to deny this classic. Loved the finish with Gresham botching (at least I think it was a botch?) that SSP, he recovered well from that by selling the leg right away as the reason of him not being able to do the move correctly. Fantastic stuff.



Corey said:


> @NastyYaffa how's the defense against Alex Daniels?


Excellent! I gave it ****1/2.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NastyYaffa said:


> *Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> This was brilliant. If you ask me, the 2002-2008 ROH is just about the best thing ever & this felt like a complete throwback to those days. The venue, the atmosphere, just the overall vibe of it was so awesome. Cole came in & wrestled the match without any of his trademark catchphrase gimmicks & I was very much a fan of that. Loved the beginning stuff w/ them battling over the control - Cole holding Gresham onto that wristlock was really great. Gresham's counter to that w/ a very nice looking Uppercut to the arm of Cole was also great & ended up starting the big story for the match - Gresham working the crap out of Cole's arm. His arm work was so, so, SO amazing; he worked that arm in brutal ways & it was truly a joy to watch. Cole sold that well & I loved the idea of him countering that brutal arm work of Gresham's by going after his leg - he did a great job targeting Gresham's leg, but now we get to the one negative about this. The selling of that leg work. Gresham started it well by not being able to run because of the work Cole had done - but then few seconds later he does a Suicide Dive, goes back to the ring w/ Cole & does a SSP. That is something Davey Richards would be very proud of. The super spotty selling by Gresham was the only negative about this, but gladly it wasn't enough to deny this classic. Loved the finish with Gresham botching (at least I think it was a botch?) that SSP, he recovered well from that by selling the leg right away as the reason of him not being able to do the move correctly. Fantastic stuff.


Even Yaffa loves Cole/Gresham :brock glad you enjoyed it ! (Y)


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Just playing catch-up, as usual. The good news is that I've already watched more wrestling this year than I have the last 2-3 years, and all things considered, I'm not nearly as far behind as I typically am at this point in the year.

Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
NOAH The First Navigation 2017 - Day 1 (January 7, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Singles Match
EVOLVE 77: A Hero's Exit – Day 2 (January 28, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Ringkampf (Axel Dieter Jr. & WALTER) vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (TK Cooper & Travis Banks) (w/Dahlia Black)
Tag Team Match
PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard (January 29, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

John Cena (c) vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz
WWE Title Elimination Chamber Match
WWE Elimination Chamber (February 12, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Timothy Thatcher (w/Stokely Hathaway) (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
EVOLVE Title Match
EVOLVE 79 (February 25, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2017 Final Match
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2017 - Day 3 (March 12)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 2 (July 2, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 2 (July 2, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match
NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 2 (July 2, 2017)
★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NOAH Spring Navigation 3/25/17:
_Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki-*****1/4*_

RPW British J Cup:
_Kushida vs. Kyle O'Reilly-******
Will Ospreay vs. Ryusuke Taguchi-****3/4*
Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii-*****1/2*
Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay vs. Kushida in the British J Cup finals-******_

Fight Club PRO Stranger Than Fixxion:
_Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate vs. Kid Lykos vs. Travis Banks in Six-Pack Challenge for the Fight Club PRO Championship-****1/4_

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 6/20/17:
_Volador Jr. vs. Cavernario for the NWA World Welterweight Championship-*****1/2*_

AAW Thursday Night Special:
_Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak-*****1/2*
Michael Elgin vs. The Artist FKA Jack Swagger-****3/4*
Sami Callihan vs. Juventud Guerrera for the AAW Heavyweight Championship-****3/4*_

Stardom Galaxy Stars:
_Team Jungle vs. Oedo Tai for the Goddesses of Stardom Championship-****3/4*
Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani for the World of Stardom Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## Desecrated

BJW Strong BJ vs Nomura Yoshino 28/06 ***3/4

Zeus and Bodyguard vs KAI and Kengo Mashimo 11/06 ***3/4

Ishikawa vs Jake Lee 11/06 ****

Going to try push myself to watch backwards but might be challenging with the G1 taking the most of my sometimes selective interest in wrestling.


----------



## Corey

@Rainmaka! My recommendations seem to be working beautifully so far, so why not just keep em going? :lol

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH 3/12) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWSpIwZ6Gv4

L.A. Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cohQCntAx7c (this should be watched immediately)

Kyle O'Reilly vs. El Phantasmo (ECCW 1/14) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDaAjDYDTLo

Volador Jr. vs. Rey Fenix (CaraLucha 2/4) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEsEqi5MTy8&t=1s

Nakajima/Yone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=608Qsq6KVkg
Ohara/Ishimori https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS3Lp4L6QtE
Ohara/Harada https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3KvDH_UQTk

I think I'm done.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> @Rainmaka! My recommendations seem to be working beautifully so far, so why not just keep em going? :lol
> 
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH 3/12) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWSpIwZ6Gv4
> 
> L.A. Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cohQCntAx7c (this should be watched immediately)
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. El Phantasmo (ECCW 1/14) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDaAjDYDTLo
> 
> Volador Jr. vs. Rey Fenix (CaraLucha 2/4) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEsEqi5MTy8&t=1s
> 
> Nakajima/Yone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=608Qsq6KVkg
> Ohara/Ishimori https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS3Lp4L6QtE
> Ohara/Harada https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3KvDH_UQTk
> 
> I think I'm done.


I had planned on catching up on those two Ohara matches but now I have a bunch of new matches to watch as well! :mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

*Michael Elgin vs Trevor Lee - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide Ep. #112 - ****1/4*

OK, I really need to get on these Trevor Lee CWF defenses. Tremendous performances from both guys, I really loved seeing the 'evil outsider' gimmick being done by Elgin - for once, he showed some character and I have to give him props as I'm always on his case for showing a lack of emotion in his matches. Great babyface fire from Lee in this one, and as such I was OK with all the kickouts of big moves. It made sense and I understand his entire title reign has been based around surviving huge odds. Elgin collapsing on the outside before the fifth or sixth punt kick was neat, really nice touch there. Finish was a bit sudden but again made sense considering how much of a monster Elgin had been portrayed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Matt Riddle v. Tomohiro Ishii*, _RPW: British J Cup 2017_ - ***** 1/4*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 1:
_YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata-******
Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii-*****1/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-*****1/2*
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito-*****3/4*_


----------



## Groovemachine

Day 1 of the G1 Climax and we're off to a phenomenal start.

*Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 1 - ***3/4*

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 1 - ****1/4*

THIS is how you do 'fighting spirit'. So many lesser wrestlers just turn it into complete no-selling, but these two put on a masterclass on how to make it mean something. Those stiff clotheslines with neither man going down was a thing of beauty, where each of them reacted to the shots, showed visible pain, and showed the struggle to stay on their feet. Perfectly done and they both look tough as nails. 

*Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 1 - ****1/2*

Ibushi must love wearing a neck brace because he looked intent on breaking his neck again here. Cringed so much with all those head/neck drops. Mind you, he sure got his own back with that top role piledriver. Insane stuff in this one, and the sense of urgency and desperation towards the end was fantastic. Never normally a fan of finisher kickouts, but after the gutsy performances by both guys here, it made sense. What a main event.


----------



## Ace

*Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 1 - ****3/4*

Fantastic match. I had it at 5* before the Destino kickout. Usually I hate these kind of matches but the match tried to tell a story with Naito disrespecting Ibushi and shutting down his high flying early in the match, which built up to Kota getting pissed and teeing off on Naito. The look Naito had after Kota unloaded on him was priceless :lmao It was refreshing to see Naito focusing in on the neck and working it throughout the match, too often you random body parts being worked before hitting a finisher and finishing the match.


----------



## Eliko

*YES To Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 27 Day 1. ******

Last year Ibushi said in an interview that he wants to wrestle 4 guys in 2017:
Okada for the IWGP heavyweight championship, Nakamura for the NXT Title, Kenny Omega & Tetsuya Naito! 
So, I knew Ibushi & Naito will give their all in this match. 
In that interview Ibushi said how he wants to test himself especially against Naito because both are the same age.
I still remember their fantastic match from the semifinals of the NJ Cup in 2015.
This match was even better. 
Aside from the fact that it was the main event of the first day of G1 it felt extra special because it was Ibushi's 1st match back in NJPW.
Red hot crowd for both guys, Insane high spots working on the neck.
Ibushi like in every big match bringing back his beautiful springboard german suplex.
Some very good & fresh sequences between the 2, stiff kicks, sick suplexes landing on the neck & some very vicious strikes to the head.
Loved the drama in the end! Great believable near falls. 
The 2nd Destino was the best Destino i have seen thanks to Ibushi's masterful selling.
At first i gave it 4.75 stars but then i saw the match with japanese commentary i had no doubt it was a 5 stars match.
It felt like the G1 finals!
Outstanding match even in this crazy year.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

YES to the following:

London Riots vs War Machine - Progress Chapter 51 - ****1/2
Walter vs Matt Riddle - Progress Chapter 51 - ****1/2
CCK vs BSS - Progress Chapter 51 - ****1/4

Ishii vs Goto - G1 Climax Day 1 - ****1/4
Tanahashi vs Sabre Jr - G1 Climax Day 1 - ****
Naito vs Ibushi - G1 Climax Day 1 - ****3/4


----------



## ShadowSucks92

>


I knew the result, but when I saw that I still thought it was gonna be over, such a fantastic match


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was my most awaited match of the whole tournament & it sure did not disappoint. You got a man who is known for his ways to punish an opponents arm vs. a man who has a banged up arm. Couldn't ask for a much better dynamic there. And they worked that dynamic super well - Tanahashi was one step ahead in the early exchanges, but once Zack started to target that arm, things started to go downhill for the Ace. Zack's work over that arm was fantastic as always & Tana sold it excellently. Loved how Tana countered that brutal arm work of Zack's by going after his leg - just like with Zack's arm work, Tana's leg work was fantastic as always. Zack's selling of it was good, too. The rest of the match is about Tanahashi trying his hardest to put Zack away, but you just get the feeling that he can't do it because of how destroyed that arm of his is. Fantastic storytelling. I hope this sets up a big re-match for the IC title, because I feel like these 2 have an even better match in them - and that is saying something because this, their first match against each other, was absolutely outstanding.

*Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****1/2 - YES!*

Absolute madmen, that's what these two are. This was an absolutely spectacular match w/ them going all out - loved Naito's performance, he was terrific working over the neck of Ibushi & then later selling the damage Ibushi did to him with those goddamn crazy big moves & kicks. Just a total spectacle with these 2 lads destroying each other.


----------



## Desecrated

YOSHI-HASHI vs Yuji Nagata ****

Surprised the hell out of me. Nagata superbly crisp and smooth, to the point I wonder if he has Ric Flair's exercise routine without the excessive alcoholism. YOSHI looks good going forward after two good-great matches with older guys in Suzuki and Nagata.

Bad Luck Fale vs Togi Makabe ***1/4

Fale is definitely capable of a fantastic match with more people than Okada and Hiroshi. Hopefully this is the time he gets to show it off.

Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto ****1/2

My love for these type of matches. Ahhh. Goto primed and in position to play the potential spoiler to Naito winning this block.

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs ZSJ ***1/2

What I enjoyed about this match was the attrition. It felt like a true struggle. What I didn't like was that ZSJ can't grapple his way into his best spots. You know what's coming but instead of working his way into them, the opponent falls into it. I can see why that works but I can't dig. 

Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito ****3/4

Fucking gorgeous match. Also a word I'd use to describe Ibushi. He's like the main protagonist in a hentai. Incredible bumps, rough action and lots of pride aligned for this to be a massacre fitting of a man who hates his own neck and Naito.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Yes to Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito G1 Climax **** 3/4


----------



## Mordecay

Well, that first night sure has ruined RAW for me tonight.

*Goto vs Ishii ****1/2* 
Ishii you beautiful fucker, if Cody is the 3 star general you are the 4 star general, really great, stiff match

*ZSJ vs Tanahashi ****1/4*
Tanahashi's work here was just tremendous, I just can't with ZSJ selling, he sucks at selling. Other than that, really cerebral match, just great

*Naito vs Ibushi ****3/4*
Not sure how can anyone top this, this may be match of the tournament and it is the first fucking night. Only thing that made me not giving it the full 5 is how much I cringed for al the moves targetting the neck, these guys won't reach 40 if they keeping doing that. But what an awesome match, just incredible, and Ibushi with the greatest Destino sell ever at the end, just wow


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mordecay said:


> I just can't with ZSJ selling, he sucks at selling.


As a big ZSJ fan (he's currently my #1 Wrestler of the Year), I always wonder when people make this claim, do they mean that he can't sell or do they mean that he doesn't make HBK/Edge esq "dramatic" facial expressions? His selling was just fine here.


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> As a big ZSJ fan (he's currently my #1 Wrestler of the Year), I always wonder when people make this claim, do they mean that he can't sell or do they mean that he doesn't make HBK/Edge esq "dramatic" facial expressions? His selling was just fine here.


He never seems to be in pain, despite getting beat the crap out of him, it is not so much about his body language but his facial expressions what bothers me. Even someone like Ishii who "doesn't sell" is great at selling because you can see him struggling every time he doesn't sell until a regular move just does it. Sabre can get hit by a piledriver from the top rope through a burning table and his expression would be the same.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mordecay said:


> He never seems to be in pain, despite getting beat the crap out of him, it is not so much about his body language but his facial expressions what bothers me. Even someone like Ishii who "doesn't sell" is great at selling because you can see him struggling every time he doesn't sell until a regular move just does it. Sabre can get hit by a piledriver from the top rope through a burning table and his expression would be the same.


That is respectable, I do agree that his facial expressions aren't the best, but I've never been bothered by them myself.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to Tanahash vs. Sabre Jr.

Very cerebral with Sabre waiting for the exact right time to attack the arm and once he did he picked it apart and destroyed it. And Tanahashi countering by attacking the leg led to a nice back and forth.

Enjoyed the finish of Sabre doing anything he had to including ripping off the protective covering and beating on it until Tana had no choice but to give up. Extra points for Desperado not having too much impact on the match.

Yes to Ibushi vs. Naito

Some good work from Naito on the neck of Ibushi (Dear Lord those freaking suplexes) and just a crazy match overall. Have to say, the match dips for for the fact that Naito kicked out of a Piledriver from the 2nd rope with no delay in the cover. I'm sorry, but that spot just makes shake my head. And also, Ibushi didn't really need to kick out of one Destino when 20 seconds later he lost to another one with nothing in between. But still a wild, fun match.


----------



## BeOP1

*Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito - G1 Climax 27 - Day 1 YES TO MOTYC.*

Just go and watch that match! Incredible main event with some of the most insane moves you will see all year.
loved everything about that match, it's already one of my favorite G1 matches ever.
I think the only way anyone will top this match in the tournament if Ibushi or Naito will meet Kenny in the finals.
can't really decide if it's a 4.75 stars match or actually a 5 stars match. 
I'll go with *****3/4*.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wrong thread.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 7/13/17:
_Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards in a No DQ Match for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship-******_


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES Ibusi Vs Naito G1 Climax ****3/4


----------



## Natecore

Ibushi vs Naito

Five Fucking Stars :mark:

yes


----------



## Joshi Judas

*YES* to

Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito ****3/4

Welcome back Kota, you've been missed :mark:


----------



## dukenukem3do

Fuck Yes to
Kota Ibushi vs Tesuya Naito-g1 climax 27 day 1****1/2


----------



## Corey

*Ibushi/Naito* gets ***** 3/4 (YES!!!!)* from me. Naito softening up the neck for the destino throughout the whole match was great on his part and the shit they were doing was just fucking nutty. Middle rope piledriver was one of the most disgusting moves I've ever seen and then I nearly jumped out of my seat for the running destino. Fuuuuuuuck what a match.

Nagata/YOSHI-HASHI, Ishii/Goto, and Sabre/Tanahashi all get *** 3/4 for me. Three totally different but very enjoyable matches. I was kinda falling asleep during the Sabre match so I may need to rewatch it.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - G1 Climax Day 1*

This was fucking outstanding. It's the type of match I want Omega and Okada to have against each other. A sprint with a real simple story and molten hot crowd. Everything they did worked and the action escalated till the end. It's been a while since I heard a crowd be so into both wrestlers that the chants would mixed up, specially at the beginning.


----------



## antoniomare007

*NOMINATING

Strong BJ vs Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito - BJW Tag Titles, Ryogokutan 2017
*
I had a smile in my face the whole 21 minutes this match lasted. Fucking loved the first few minutes with Strong BJ trying to work their formula match and the deathmatch team - they look even worse than I remember, jeez - saying fuck no, and outsmarting the big fellas like they were a heel souther tag team. Eventually Okabayashi is too much of a beast and is able to get the bout back to what suits him and Daisuke better. Almost died laughing at Abby Jr. getting rid of his attire mid match and showing off his "Strong heavyweight" tights. This was a fucking blast, more aimed at people that have watched these four wrestle for years going at it in fucking 2017 in a "normal" tag match, but I think it has enough great stuff to have anyone compelled. I'm biased as fuck but this gets to MOTYC level for me, at the very least y'all will be really entertained by this fun clash of styles and personalities.


----------



## Mordecay

No, but highly recommended Mustafa Ali vs Drew Gulak 2 out of 3 falls ****


----------



## peep4life

Huge yes to Ishii/Omega from Long Beach ****3/4

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## TJQ

I know I'll be in the minority but I actually liked ZSJ/Tana a wee bit more than Naito/Ibushi :mowen Regardless, it was an absolute fantastic way to open up the tournament and I 'm excited as hell for it going forward.

YOSHI-HASHI vs Yuji Nagata - ***1/2
Bad Luck Fale vs Togi Makabe - ***
Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii - ***1/4
Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - ****1/4 YES
Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - **** YES


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Ibushi vs Naito was the best match so far this year I think. Better than Okada vs Omega, both of them. *****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Lucha Underground 7/19/17:
_Prince Puma vs. P.J. Black in the 2nd round of the Cueto Cup tournament-****3/4*_


----------



## peep4life

Sabre/tana ****1/2
Kota/naito ****3/4
Great way to kick off G1

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Desecrated

BJW 07 17 Strong BJ vs Kobayashi and Ito ****

Great stuff. From the rotating turns of giving scoop slams to put down the big Abdullah in a "feat of strength" manner to the ending of two elbows and a splash to take down Okabayashi (?), this was really enjoyable. More enthralled and engaged as the match went on. Hopefully once I get more into the wrestlers and their characters & nuances, I can appreciate more of what they do. But as a straight up tag match, this was a blast.


----------



## Corey

^^ Just came in to post that one myself. 

***** (YES!)* for *Strong BJ vs. Kobayashi & Ito* as well. Abdullah made the match for me. Dude is so fucking hilarious to watch and just throws his body around with complete disregard. Laughed hysterically when they struggled to get his fat ass up in the avalanche powerslam. :lol Really good and entertaining matchup.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 2:
_Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima-****3/4*
SANADA vs. EVIL-*****1/4*
Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano-******
Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki-*****1/2*_


----------



## Ace

*G1 Climax 27 Night 2*

*YES*
Sanada vs. EVIL ****

Okada vs. Yano **** (sure there wasn't a lot of actual wrestling, but I was entertained)

Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki ****1/4




TJQ said:


> I know I'll be in the minority but I actually liked ZSJ/Tana a wee bit more than Naito/Ibushi :mowen Regardless, it was an absolute fantastic way to open up the tournament and I 'm excited as hell for it going forward.
> 
> YOSHI-HASHI vs Yuji Nagata - ***1/2
> Bad Luck Fale vs Togi Makabe - ***
> Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii - ***1/4
> Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - ****1/4 YES
> Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - **** YES


 4* for Ibushi-Naito? :wow


----------



## TJQ

Ace said:


> 4* for Ibushi-Naito? :wow


Correct


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

Juice vs. Kojima

Juice against anyone else wouldn’t have been a yes. But the fact that it was against Kojima and the crowd was clearly behind the veteran. Perfect match length. Crowd stayed invested the whole way through and led to a good finish.

Sanada vs. Evil

Just good, flowing action. Cutter from the 2nd rope to the outside was great. Great showcase for both especially Sanada.

Omega vs. Suzuki

Great work on Omega’s leg. The interference from both factions made for a fun atmosphere. Cool sequences. Had it all really. But, as is the case with most Omega matches nowadays, the finish dragged it down for me. Ugh, that fucking knee strike. But it didn’t drag it down enough for me to say No.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Already behind :lol Then again, being on vacation sort of hinders keeping up. Anyway, thought Night 1 of the G1 was excellent

*NO but Recommended - Yuji Nagata vs YOSHI-HASHI – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 1, Block A)*

Simple older lion versus younger lion match. Yoshi dominated early, showing disrespect to Nagata early which lead to mutual disrespect and an awesome slap and striking battle. They traded big moves, including big submission spots that really got the crowd going. Overall, great match with some great fire by Nagata, and Yoshi got a good win.

****3/4*

*YES to Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 1, Block A)
*

These two dudes just started hitting hard early, as expected. We got some great battling on the top rope of the turnbuckle that had stereo headbutts, and ended with a great delayed superplex by Ishii (my favorite New Japan wrestler). We got a battle of lariats, where each guy just refused to go down because both are tough sons of bitches. Goto eventually won this. Both men repeated this later, only both fell under the sheer force of their simultaneous lariats that sent a shockwave throughout the building. 

Then, they just forearmed each other for like 5 minutes, and Ishii no sold two lariats with a one count before popping up and just continuing to mash in Goto’s head. I love this man so much. Shame he lost though, with his showing at the USA G1 I felt like he should have started this out with a big win. Still, awesome brawl of a match.

*****1/4*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 1, Block A)*

This was an interesting clash of styles, and completely different in nearly every way from the match previously. Story here was Sabre Jr going after Tanahashi’s injured arm in his own unique way. Sabre Jr.’s style works tremendously well in a heel role, and it only helps that Tanshashi was doing some great selling the whole match, peppering in just enough hope spots to remain competitive. Most of Tanahashi’s work was done to Sabre’s leg, probably to help combat his kicks. 

The ending was great, with Sabre catching Tanahashi into a submission to his bad arm, ripping off the compression sleeve and bandage. He looked vicious as hell, and it fit him well, as he walked away with a big win. This was pretty great, with some beautiful psychology throughout. 

*****1/4*

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 1, Block A)*

Man it was LOUD when the bell rang. Both of them are tremendously over, and I think this would be an instance for the dumb NXT “both these guys” chant. 

Naito took control early with a neckbreaker on the apron, and continued to go after Kota’s neck and head. He was definitely heeling it up, spitting on Ibushi and lying on his back in the ring counting as Ibushi laid outside after the neckbreaker. I haven’t seen Ibushi in awhile, but man everything he does is crisp, from his dropkick to his moonsault outside. 

Things started picking up when the bigger moves got brought out, like a hanging neckbreaker and a big german by both men. Ibushi starting throwing some hellacious kicks, just pummeling Naito with them. I swear, every suplex Ibushi takes is right on his head every single time, good lord dude. 

We got a huge reverse rana from the top rope for an awesome near fall. Ibushi then countered a destino with a missile like throw of Naito in the corner which looked sick. Ibushi then gave Naito a deadlift german that looked just beautiful, holy shit. An awesome turnbuckle spot commenced that led to a fucking middle rope jumping piledriver, and Naito is fucking dead. Everything they are doing is gold now, and two destinos win it for Naito.

This match was every bit amazing, building up to a stretch of 10 minutes or so where they just did a bounty of huge moves, and stealing the show in the process. Both men were predictably amazing, not much else to say. Just goddamn incredible, and probably in my top 10 matches of the year.

*
****3/4
*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to everything from G1 Night 2

Robinson vs Kojima- ***3/4
Elgin vs Tonga - ***
EVIL vs Sanada - ****
Okada vs Yano - **
Omega vs Suzuki - ***

Can't wait for tomorrow's show with Zack vs Ibushi


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Drew Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali - WWE 205 Live 07/18 - **** - YES!*

This was a fantastic styles clash which told a damn good story. Loved all of Gulak's technical ground based offense & Ali's spectacular highflying style was a great counter to that. The Dragon Sleeper spot where Gulak got his first fall was tremendous as was the finish with him almost doing what he is against; fly, and that ended up costing him the match because he was wondering should he do it or not. Great stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger

@Donnie, @Mordecay

Yes to Mustafa Ali vs. Drew Gulak 2/3 Falls

The pre match video told me everything I need to know about the feud. Good storytelling. A lot of fun action (Ali has become one of my favorite cruiserweights). And Gulak's inability to learn from his mistakes cost him the match. Good stuff.

Not enough to make me watch 205 Live week to week but enough to keep my eye out for them every now and again.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*David Starr & Jurn Simmons (w/Karsten Beck) vs. Ringkampf (Axel Dieter Jr. & WALTER) (w/Christian Michael Jakobi)
Tag Team Match
wXw Dead End XVI (February 24, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Drew Galloway (c) vs. Will Ospreay
WCPW World Title Match
WCPW Exit Wounds (March 6, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal
ROH World Title #1 Contendership Match
ROH 15th Anniversary Show (March 10, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Marty Scurll (c) vs. Lio Rush
ROH World Television Title Match
ROH 15th Anniversary Show (March 10, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

The Broken Hardys (Brother Nero & Matt Hardy) (c) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
ROH World Tag Team Title Las Vegas Street Fight
ROH 15th Anniversary Show (March 10, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura
Tag Team Match
Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show ~ IOIO (March 14, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii
New Japan Cup 2017 Second Round Match
NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 - Tag 6 (March 17, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

HARASHIMA (c) vs. Konosuke Takeshita
KO-D Openweight Title Match
DDT Judgement 2017 ~ DDT 20th Anniversary Show (March 20, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Io Shirai (c) vs. Kairi Hojo
World Of Stardom Title Match
Stardom The Highest 2017 (March 20, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Los Guerreros Laguneros (Euforia, Gran Guerrero & Niebla Roja) vs. Dragon Lee, Stuka Jr. & Titan
Best Two Out Of Three Falls Six Man Tag Team Match
CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2017 (March 17, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

El Sky Team (Mistico, Valiente & Volador Jr.) (c) vs. Los Hijos del Infierno (Luciferno & Mephisto) & Hechicero
CMLL World Trios Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2017 (March 17, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier, Jason Cade, Ricochet & Sami Callihan vs. Drew Galloway, Lio Rush, Marty Scurll, Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay
Ten Man Tag Team Match
WrestleCon SuperShow 2017 (March 31, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## Dr. Middy

NJPW G1 Day 2!
*
NO but Recommended - Juice Robinson vs Satoshi Kojima – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 2, Block B)*

A really great hard hitting match with both guys bringing some great intensity into this. They did a classic New Japan match that built up and up from the beginning to a climax in the end as Juice won with the Pulp Friction. He looked excellent in this as a babyface in peril at times, and his improvement is really evident now. Great match. 

****3/4
*
*NO to Tama Tonga vs Micheal Elgin - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 2, Block B)*

Tama’s look is a combination of Rollins and Reigns, and he wrestles like a more intense version of the Usos. It’s quite interesting. 

Elgin controlled most of the match, and overall it wasn’t really anything special. Tonga’s merely okay as a singles guy, he plays his character pretty well though. The story of the match was nice though, with Tonga trying to use his speed and agility to out class Elgin. This did seem to drag though quite a bit, but the twist ending with Tonga countering Elgin’s top rope move was cool.

***3/4*

*YES to SANADA vs EVIL – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 2, Block B)*

That chair spot flying into the camera men after EVIL hit SANADA with a chair around his neck was a great spot. SANADA is technically awesome when it comes to in-ring work, but he lacks a lot when it comes to character and personality. Shame, because he could be a huge star if he figured that out. 

They did a top rope cutter all the way to the floor, and forget EVIL’s knees on that one. They really ramped it up when they started trading huge shots and big moves. Their chemistry is really great, I didn’t expect that, but it did play well that they’re both LIJ members. They did some beautiful counters, before EVIL was put into the skull end for a near submission, before ending with a moonsault.

This was tremendous, with the 2nd half having the pace of a real big main event at times. Real good dynamic and chemistry between these two guys. Great match. 

******

*NO to Kazuchika Okada vs Toru Yano - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 2, Block B)*

Okada definitely seems like the heel here, since Yano is just a goofy comedy guy. Yano is goddamn hilarious though with pulling every trick in the book to try and beat Okada, and this entire match was hilariously put together well.

*****

*YES Kenny Omega vs Minoru Suzuki - G1 Climax (Night 2, Block B)*

Kenny being visibly scared of Suzuki is fantastic, and Suzuki being the evil, cold blooded, masochrist early was great. Love how he countered Omega’s barricade moonsault and just viciously went after the knee. Omega in turn sold that really well, showing it in his normal moves, like being unable to do the 2nd rope moonsault. 

Then we got Suzuki-gun antics as they took out Omega. Owens and Fale came out to aid their friend, and the crowd got pretty hot for all of this. This match is letting Omega give a GREAT babyface in peril performance as he fought through long submissions on the bad knee. He continued to try and beat Suzuki though, who felt like the undead monster who couldn’t die, getting up after every move and counter while absorbing shots. I can’t complain with how much Omega uses the V-Trigger because it always looks and sounds good, and he completely the comeback with the OWA

This was just incredible, with Suzuki being his normal just vicious self, while Omega had a wonderfully great babyface performance with some great selling of his knee. This was so much better than his match with Okada, which I felt dragged on way too long and had weaker selling, while this rarely seemed dull. Awesome match.

*****1/2*


----------



## Mordecay

Yes to SANADA/EVIL ****1/4

No, but reccomended Omega/Suzuki ****


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki _(NJPW 7/20)_ ***** (YES!)*

In the early minutes I thought this was simply gonna be a one man show from Omega with his leg selling, but this completely developed into a GREAT showing from Suzuki and an all out awesome match. So glad they got the shenanigans out of the way early with the run ins and then let these two do their thing in the ring. Suzuki was absolutely on point the whole match with his nasty strikes and submissions. I loved him so fucking much in this. And Kenny... KENNY. Those first couple v-triggers were disgusting and his selling after using the knee was always well done. Idk what happened on that reverse rana botch but he covered up really nicely by acting like the knee gave out. Would've rated this 1/4* higher if the finishing stretch hadn't looked so ugly. I'm not sure MiSu knew how to take those excessive v-triggers. :lol Still a really great main event though that delivered past my expectations.

SANADA/EVIL **** 3/4*


----------



## Groovemachine

*SANADA vs EVIL - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 2 - ***3/4*

Good back and forth action with a great finishing stretch. Exactly what I've wanted from SANADA this G1. Also, 5 STARS for that flying chair into the camera guys.

*Kenny Omega vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 2 - ****1/4*

Almost wish I could go higher as there was a lot I loved about this contest. For the most part, Kenny's selling was terrific, and as others have mentioned I loved how he used it to cover the botch on that rana. But those f'n V-triggers, that was waaaaay too much for a guy who's leg is supposedly hanging on by a thread. Also, Kenny was great at selling for MiSu, playing up the fear early on, but I felt Suzuki kind of no-sold a fair bit of Kenny's offense, and never looked threatened or in danger (in terms of facial reactions etc). Regardless, they did some fantastic work with Suzuki systematically taking apart the leg, and when Omega did the one-legged moonsault in response, I knew we were in for a classic.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 2 - ****1/2 - YES!*

I thought that this was absolutely brilliant. Yano is always a blast in G1 & this was his biggest masterpiece yet - he did all of his usual dirty tactics to Okada, who just happens to be the ace of the company & is in the middle of a historic run w/ the IWGP Heavyweight Championship. Okada sold all of Yano's awesome shenanigans perfectly, and every time he was on the offense, he would go and target that neck, which I loved because he ended up getting the victory w/ Red Ink. Great, focused neck work by the man. I also loved all the Gedo & Jado stuff, and then those Yano nearfalls, my goodness those were great. Loved EVERYTHING about this. Legitimately on par w/ Ibushi vs. Naito & Zack vs. Tana from Day 1 in my eyes.

As for Kenny vs. MiSu, I thought Suzuki was absolutely brilliant in it, but yeah, he tortured the shit out of Kenny's leg only for Kenny to hit a shitload of those V-Trigger's. Very good match that could've been great had Kenny committed more to selling the leg.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 3:
_Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto-*****1/4*
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe-*****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-*****1/2*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale-****3/4*
YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tetsuya Naito-*****1/4*_


----------



## TD Stinger

Not a bad match on G1 Day 3, but the two I would say Yes for are:

Sabre Jr. vs. Ibushi

Sabre continues to shine in Japan and the way he worked over Ibushi’s leg and neck were great. Ibush showcased his usual greatness. Great counters. Great sequences. Only thing I have to say bad is the finish was kind of flat IMO. I know one of Ibushi’s finisher is the Last Ride Sit Out Powerbomb, but the move he hit didn’t have the full impact that move does.

Tanahashi vs. Fale

I love Fale in these kinds of matches against guys like Tana, Okada, Shibata. Great big man/little man match. Loved the counter out of the Bad Luck Fall. Great Spear in the match. Some other cool spots. And I love that for once, someone won by countout because it is always teased in NJPW matches.

As for the other matches:

Goto vs. Nagata

Really fun match though boring in a few spots.

Makabe vs. Ishii

Fun hard hitting and stiff match but I just personally get tired of these kinds of matches where they just beat the hell out of each other with blow after blow.

Naito vs. Yoshi Hashi

Lots of good action but I just personally never got really invested in the match. Like I enjoyed what I was watching but it wasn’t drawing me into their world.


----------



## Corey

Night 3 of G1 was a show of the year contender.

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe - ***** (YES!)*

Unexpectedly awesome match, not that I would ever doubt Ishii but I wasn't sure what I'd get out of Makabe. Luckily he showed up big time and they beat the piss out of each other. Pretty much the epitome of strong style right here. Great stuff.

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kota Ibushi - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

This honest to god may have been the best performance I've ever seen from Zack. He brought the mean streak immediately from the bell and all of his cutoffs and submissions were timed perfectly. Ibushi worked so well off of him and laid in a monster shot whenever he had the distance. The finish looked awesome but if he were to kick out the match would've probably hit that 'special' territory. Regardless I like the story that Sabre had the technique advantage but being a skinny little bastard came back to bite him. 

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale - ***** (YES!)*

Great story in this match. Tanahashi knows he's injured so he goes straight into rollup attempts and small packages. Once Fale takes control the offense looks pretty devastating but Tana was able to counter it into some pretty unique looking moves while also selling the (legit) injured arm nicely. The one armed skinning of the cat was a great touch. Also bonus points for the finish. Definitely didn't see it coming and it was REALLY smartly done imo. Tanahashi vs. big man is a formula I seem to always enjoy.

Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I'm just gonna go on record as saying that Naito is my favorite performer in all of wrestling right now. The character is so over and he delivers in the ring every single fucking time he's put out there. The gameplan is simple but so smart. Destino is a move to the back of the neck so he attacks the neck through the whole match. It works every time! HASHI really brought the fire back to him here though. The strike exchange where he literally kicked him straight to the face was nasty as hell and I was so invested throughout the last 5 minutes or so. Naito looked to be in some serious pain sitting in the butterfly lock. Incredible match.

Goto/Nagata - **** 3/4*


----------



## TJQ

G1 N2

Juice Robinson vs Satoshi Kojima - **** YES
Tana Tonga vs Michael elG1n - **1/2
SANADA vs EVIL - ***1/2
Kazuchika Okada vs Toru Yano - ***1/2
Kenny Omega vs Minoru Suzuki - alright/5

Going to take a shower then start night 3, bless.


----------



## DELITE

*G1 Climax
**FIRST NIGHT:*
Sabre Jr. vs. Tanahashi ****1/4
Ibushi vs Naito ****1/2

*SECOND NIGHT:*
Omega vs. Suzuki ****1/2
*
THIRD NIGHT:*
Ibushi vs Sabre ****1/4
YOSHI-HASHI vs Naito ****


----------



## Groovemachine

*Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 3 - ***3/4*

Nagata is still such a boss. Intense action from these two.

*Zack Sabre Jr vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 3 - *****

Tactical expertise by ZSJ, great submissions on display here. A real game of one-upmanship as they tried to outmaneouvre each other. I had high hopes for this contest and they did not disappoint.


----------



## Nervosa

My thoughts from the G1 thread, but only the stuff mentioned in this thread:

Night 1

Nagata vs. Yoshi-Hashi ***3/4
Nagata looks amazing, here. Sad to know this is his last G1, as I really think he is better than half of this very talented field. Hashi was good here too, and fell into the heel role comfortably, which surprised me since he is usually such a fall-guy/underdog.

Fale vs. Makabe **
Probably the two worst wrestlers in the tournament, although Makabe can bring it with the right opponent, on occasion. Lots of ugly clubbing lariats. Finish was kinda blah since Makabe shorted the jump pretty bad.

Ishii vs. Goto***
Mostly the same lame Goto stuff, and Ishii’s fire wasn’t enough to break all of Goto’s bad habits. Most of Goto’s moveset now consists of his old finishers that never actually seemed to put anyone away. As a result, his entire move leveling is thrown off, and his finisher now seems lamer than most of his setup moves. Ishii is Ishii, so it was fine, but this worries me if this is the kind of tournament Goto is going to have.

Tanahashi vs. Sabre****1/4
This was great! Sabre is going to bring such a unique, legit dimension to this tournament, and really make you bite on his submissions now that wonderboy tapped. Sabre had so much excellent pace control here that worked to mute the Tanahasi comebacks in the way that had the crowd begging for it. Finish was well timed, as Tanahashi always hows how to play the crowd while he is in a submission.

Naito vs. Ibushi****3/4
Pretty amazing stuff. Great neckwork by both, especially since the match is structured to make Ibushi the babyface, but the crowd has other ideas, and both guys adjust on the fly. There’s like 6 Ibushi references to his past G1 matches, especially against Nakamura. Ibushi’s moveset is so diverse now that you are constantly surprised by what he pulls out. He actually skipped a lot of his signature spots, but was varied enough to feed Naito as a spur-of-the-moment babyface. Loved the finish, which punctuated the story. Both Destinos were hellacious: maybe the two best I've ever seen, and the best one was the last one.

Night 2

Juice vs. Kojima***3/4
I enjoyed this a lot. Juice looked tentative for his first G1 match and that played in Kojima’s early control. Kojima using Tenzan’s chops was really very touching for me. Once Juice started countering Kojima’s signature stuff, control shifted, and Juice used a bit of a heel edge when he realized he didn’t have the crowd. Juice has a couple issues in his comebacks that I don't love, but he is generally more than holding his own against many of the world's best.

Tonga vs. Elgin **1/2
Mostly dull, with some good moments. Tonga’s comeback and unique evasion worked well against Elgin, but they never really won the crowd. Finish was also a bit flat as no one seemed to realize that Tonga had actually countered the move.

EVIL vs. Sanada ***1/2
The offense was great, especially playing off of the story that they know each other’s offense well enough to counter it. Action was excellent down the stretch, especially SANADA’s skull end counters. One thing that hurt the match was an excess of getting straight up after the move, without even bothering with delayed selling to justify it. EVIL is often very guilty of this, and he dragged SANADA into that, here. just way to much your move: my move trading. As much as I hate the STO as a finisher, the crowd sure bites on it every time EVIL almost hits it, and they used that to their advantage. Good action, but I wanted much, much more, especially from SANADA

Okada vs. Yano
***1/2
Really entertaining, great stuff from Yano. He is so dangerous in the G1 because you HAVE to believe every roll up could be the finish. Okada played to that well, especially with how they interacted around the big dropkick. My big problem with this was the finish: Red Ink has once again failed to get over as a finisher. As soon as it was locked in, the crowd sat on their hands and didn’t care when Yano tapped. Okada is the best wrestler in the world for me, and has been for years, but he’s gotta get rid of this move. It’s not doing what he wants it to do.

Omega vs. Suzuki
****
I just want to say that if you get mad about ‘too many knees’ from Omega, you’re missing the point. It isn’t a finisher, and it never was. It is a transition move. It’s a fucking awesome transition move, but a transition move nonetheless. This is like saying Kawada kicked too much or Misawa used elbows too much. Better yet, and more recently, it’s like Tanahashi using dragon screws and slingblades too much. If that bothers you, you're missing the point. Move leveling is key to understanding Japanese matches. Its why Goto can't cut it and why Okada is a genius.

Also, were ok with Goto’s entire moveset being made up of his own failed past finishers, but were mad about Omega’s knee strikes?

As for the match, I thought it was great. Crowd bought everything, and even rallied behind MiSu a little, which was kinda weird. I usually hate run-ins, and even here, they could have done without them, but I’ll be damned if the crowd didn’t bite on it. Hell, Bad Luck Fale got the pop of his life coming out for the rescue.

Legwork was great, and while the selling could have been better for the comeback, I wasn’t too offended. Kenny didn’t run a whole lot after it was hurt, and his speed went way down. Yes, he did knee strikes, but the injured leg wasn’t the planting leg for the V triggers so I didn’t mind. Both guys played into their personalities really well, and I think the crowd was hot for the finish.


Night 3

Nagata vs. Goto
****1/4
I’m shocked how much I loved this considering how much I hate Goto, but I guess I love Nagata more than I thought. These two really made me believe in the story they were telling, and Goto, usually so void of personality, deserves a lot of credit for that. Goto actually has some decent heel tendencies, and if his psychology wasn’t usually so awful, I could get behind a heel run. Nagata was amazing here, showing amazing desperation and perfect timing in his comebacks. I was absolutely begging for a victory for him, here. This was great.

Ishii vs, Makabe
***1/2
Fine match, that worked well within Makabe’s limitations, if maybe a bit too long. Ishii’s tropes are getting a little tired, but when he has opponents like Goto and Makabe for his first two matches, he is gonna end up with these kinds of mindless clobberfests. Looking forward to seeing him against some varied opponents. Crowd was crazy into this, and I almost sorta got there.

Ibushi vs. Sabre
****
Jeez, this was great. Sabre’s style defies the normal puro style in such a perfect way, echoing it, but reinventing it in a way that the crowd consistently buys into. They played a great repeated story of Kota needing to create space to do the high-impact moves he needs, and Sabre trying to wind him in. The finish was perfect, as it epitomized both men’s strategy. Real, real, great stuff here.

Fale vs. Tanahashi
**3/4
Not quite a good match, but the best you can hope for in this situation. Nice couple helacious bumps for the finish. Fale definitely looked strong, and Tanahashi looked like he was just trying to hang on. One of the only times where this kind of finish is appropriate, even if it keeps it from being a good match.

Naito vs. Yoshi-Hashi
***
Very, very flat. Not sure if Gedo maybe thought Hashi would be over, as underdogs often are in Korakuen, but seriously no one was cheering for him here. This made it strange when Naito began working form the top early, but the crowd wasn’t exactly hoping for a Hashi comeback. They probably should have modified the match on the fly, but they didn’t and that’s fine. Naito is very close to a complete performer, but if he’s lacking something, it is adjusting his role to the crowd, and this exposed that. Crowd almost got back in through the butterfly lock, and at least cheered the finish. Not sure why Hashi of all people gets to kick out of the Destino, but whatever.


----------



## TD Stinger

Nervosa said:


> Omega vs. Suzuki
> ****
> I just want to say that if you get mad about ‘too many knees’ from Omega, you’re missing the point. It isn’t a finisher, and it never was. It is a transition move. It’s a fucking awesome transition move, but a transition move nonetheless. This is like saying Kawada kicked too much or Misawa used elbows too much. Better yet, and more recently, it’s like Tanahashi using dragon screws and slingblades too much. If that bothers you, you're missing the point. Move leveling is key to understanding Japanese matches. Its why Goto can't cut it and why Okada is a genius.


Ok, I’ve seen a lot of people make this point. “It’s not a finisher, it’s a transition move.”

You’re absolutely right, it is a transition move. But even so, that doesn’t mean I have to like it being busted 5-10 times a match. The V-Trigger has become the 2nd most dangerous weapon in his arsenal. It’s a move that looks and sounds devastating. It’s a move that when he hits it once, it should mean something. And when I see it 5-10 times every singles match, I just become numb to the move. A move that looks and sounds that good, IMO, should need to be hit 10 times to win a match.

You mention Tanahashi, ok, I’ve only been watching Tana consistently for about a year now. But when I see Tana go for the Slingblade, it’s usually near the end of the match which eventually leads into the High Fly Flow. And usually, I see him hit once, maybe twice but certainly not as much Omega hits or attempts the knee.

It’s not about understanding Japanese wrestling for me. While there are several different forms of pro wrestling, there are still certain guidelines I have for watching wrestling of any style. And one of those is the overuse of a move. There are exceptions. Brock Lesnar has turned Suplex City into a gimmick and while it has gotten stale, IMO, it works for him because he has established that that is 90% of his offense.

Omega on the other hand has a vast moveset. One of the things his matches usually lead to is that first knee strike. And then before the match is over he’s hit about 10 of them. And for me personally, it just takes me out of the match because it is establishes this sameness and dullness. And the bad part is that this usually happens at the finish of the match which is the most pivotal part.

I know people will agree and disagree with me on this and at the end of the day it comes down to personal preference and this is mine.


----------



## Mordecay

G1 day 3

Nagata-Goto ****1/4. I liked this match more than I thought I would, Nagata looking for that last bit of glory trying to resist everything Goto throw at him but could not resist at the end.

Ishii-Makabe ***3/4 Not as good as other Ishii matches I've seen recently, but still was a war, they beat the crap out of each other

ZSJ/Ibushi ****1/4 Pretty good match, but I expected a bit more, lack of crowd investment didn't help the match either. The ending was pretty good.

Fale/Tanahashi ***1/4 This was very well laid out match and the win via CO continues the story of Tanahashi being too hurt and him just wanting the points at any cost.

HASHI/Naito ****1/4 The best match I've seen TACOS, he was very good there and in the verge of an upset, especially during that submission hold. Naito was his usual good and he is starting to pull Destinos out of nowhere, which I think t will help him in the long road.

Adding from day 1

HASHI/Nagata ****. Nagata going all out in his last G1, really good opener for the tournament here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham is free on YouTube for today guys ! Here it is for anyone who hasn't seen it, I also have it when they take it out.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 4: 
_Juice Robinson vs. EVIL-****3/4*
SANADA vs. Minoru Suzuki-****3/4*
Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga-******
Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin-*****3/4*_

My G1 rankings as of the first 4 Nights:
1.) Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin from Night 4-****3/4

2.) Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 1-****3/4

3.) Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 2-****1/2

4.) Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 3-****1/2

5.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 1-****1/2

6.) YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 3 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

7.) Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto from Night 3-****1/4

8.) SANADA vs. EVIL from Night 2-****1/4

9.) Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe from Night 3-****1/4

10.) Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 1-****1/4

11.) YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata from Night 1 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

12.) Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga from Night 4-****

13.) Juice Robinson vs. EVIL from Night 4 -***3/4

14.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 3-***3/4

15.) Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima from Night 2-***3/4

16.) SANADA vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 4 -***3/4


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES Elgin vs Okada G1 Climax ****3/4


----------



## TJQ

MASSIVE YES to

Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr - G1 Climax N3 *****1/2*


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Rainmaka! said:


> Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin-*****3/4*[/I]


Okada does it again, I gave it ****1/2, 3rd favourite match behind Naito vs Ibushi & Ibushi vs Sabre Jr


----------



## TD Stinger

No To Everything from G1 Climax Day 4:

Everything except Kojima vs. Yano was solid to really good. I know a lot of people love Okada vs. Elgin and I like it too but I found the first part of the match pretty boring and while it built to a hot finish, though even that wasn't perfect, IMO it's not a YES for me.


----------



## Nervosa

From the G1 thread:

Night 4

Juice vs. EVIL
***3/4
Somehow, Juice Robinson got a better match out of EVIL than SANADA did, at least in my opinion. I’m still not sold entirely on EVIL, but these kids on matches are helping. This was a very good match, and was just a little short of being a great. I liked Juice going for the big attack early, and his neck selling from his match against Kojima a couple days ago. EVIL was very believable reining him in, and the two had an incredible counter battle right before the finish that had me biting every one. 

We need to start talking about Juice as a top guy in this company. This was excellent from him. He had the crowd in the palm of his hand. There’s one point when he hits a big surprise southpaw lariat, and he just puts his head up and screams and the crowd screams with him. They dig him, big time, and so do I.

SANADA vs. Suzuki	
***3/4
Also very, very good. I like that SANADA showing some anger at the start, and how it ended up backfiring with all the brawling and chaos where Suzuki-gun tend to thrive. It was a great workover by Suzuki, and SANADA’s comeback really fired well, with some excellent grappling and reversals to finish. 

Okada vs. Elgin
****1/2
I dig it. I dig it very much. This was pretty brutal. Elgin worked over the back early, which Okada sold like a champ. Okada is so good at making facial expressions that show a lot of pain, and even after his comeback, he was holding his back, and walking gingerly. Okada gets bad wrap for not selling and I just don’t see it, because I thought he was on point, here. 

Elgin ran through a lot of his very deep moveset, but he never actually his the Elgin bomb, which I found significant. New Japan is usually built on the formula that whoever hits their finisher first wins. Yes, Okada hits small versions of the Rainmaker that get kicked out of sometimes, but if he ever gets the full ripchord, it ends the match, unless you are Naito, Omega, or Tanahashi. Okada’s ability to counter his opponents biggest move is always the key to his victories, and that happened here at the most crucial moment. 

Elgin was awesome as well, firing up at the right places and making the crowd not only buy in, but pull for him, as well. Elgin so excellent, and always proves it when he gets an opportunity with a top opponent. Loved this.


----------



## Mordecay

G1 day 4, nothing really spectacular besides the main event

Suzuki/SANADA ***1/2

Tonga/Omega ***1/2

Elgin/Okada ****3/4 (I would say this my match of the tournament so far, edges Ibushi/Naito slightly for the crowd reactions)


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* EVIL vs. Juice Robinson _(NJPW 7/22)_ ***** (YES!)*

OH MY GOD this match had me marking like I never expected! :mark: Juice coming out like a house of fire was fantastic before getting caught with that HUGE clothesline over the guardrail. Idk if it was the camera angles that I liked so much about this match but everything seemed to be put in better focus and more precise. The struggle in the basic chinlock was something you just never see these days and I loved it. Then later in the match Juice gets dropped on his head with a German and tries to do the fighting spirit shtick but can barely even stand on two feet. What a damn good touch that was. Stuff like that really resonates with me. The entire finishing sequence where they're doing nothing but fighting to get the upperhand was marvelous. I was going nuts on my couch for it. Awesome, awesome match.

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin _(NJPW 7/22)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Remember how I said the last match had me marking? Well, I couldn't even remain on the couch for this one. :lol I personally had so much investment in this match because I'm so disgruntled about the booking of Elgin for the past eternity now and also hate the fact that Okada CAN'T fucking lose a god damn match. So basically when Elgin was powerbombing him through the mat and getting all of Korakuen behind him, I was standing there yelling "beat his fucking ass Elgin!" at my television. :lmao That's what having a weird passion for wrestling will do to ya. So close, Mike... so close.


----------



## Dr. Middy

From Day 3 (I'm 1 day behind now)

*YES to Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 3, Block A)*

This followed a similar story from Nagata’s first G1 match where his opponent disrespects him as the older lion and underestimates him. It is weird hearing Goto described as a “young lion” considering he’s not really that young.

This started decent and evolved into both dudes just wailing on each other with forearms and kicks, before going to big moves and some near falls. Nagata as the huge babyface is awesome, he’s amazingly over and has looked excellent in both this match and his first G1 match. They had a great armbar spot that started Nagata working Goto’s arm over. A great near fall with an exploder led to another fighint spirit sequence with stiff lariats and kicks as they tried to put one another down. Goto ended up winning with a GTO.

This was tremendous, mostly thanks to a killer babyface performance for Nagata, who seems to be having a run similar to Liger’s BOTSJ run. But that isn’t stopping Nagata from having excellent matches.

******

*NO but Recommended - Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 3, Block A)*

So these two literally just ran into one another like two angry as fuck bulls, with neither guy wanting to go down. Then they just started laying into one another with shots. I love Ishii matches so much. 

Ishii spent a good portion of the match working on Makabe’s sternum and throat area, but he was too tough a dude to really let that get to him. Ishii’s avalanche superplex is always a beautiful looking move. We got a great turnbuckle battle which ended in a failed knee drop attempt, followed by some huge collisions just like when they began. We got more lariats, and headbutts, and the like before a brainbuster ended things. 

Another good borderline great war between two oxes who refused to quit. This was really fun if you like matches where two brawlers just go at it.
*
***3/4
*
*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 3, Block A)

*This was one of the matches I was really looking forward to. 

Sabre Jr. quickly went to work, or tried to, but both guys are very quick, so there isn’t much advantage to be had there. He did a really great neck crank and actually turned it into a hold with a heel hook, which looked tremendous. Sabre Jr. targeted mainly the neck (from the 1st match Ibushi had), and Ibushi’s legs in order to slow him down.
Ibushi got some advantage off a nice submission counter and a huge kick to the chest. He did way more focus on his brawling and striking game. The match became more equal when Ibushi figured out big striking moves really stop Sabre Jr. in his tracks. 

We got a cool moment with both guys teasing one another with kicks, before going all out with big strikes. Sabre Jr. caught a pele for a great STF counter into a dragon suplex for a near fall. Ibushi gave Sabre Jr. the sickest looking knee ever, dude looked loopy for a second after it. And Ibushi ended up winning with a great submission counter into a Last Ride, picking Sabre straight up.

This was very great, with Ibushi wrestling completely different in a more brawling style to try and combat Sabre Jr.’s style, which led the match (and he looked tremendous yet again). At times it felt like they didn’t quite gel, but it was really great overall.

*****1/4*

*NO to Bad Luck Fale vs Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 3, Block A)*

So this was a more crafty Tanahashi trying to work around the big man strength of Fale, by using different pins like a small package and a victory roll. It quickly devolved into working on Tanahashi’s bad arm, which will probably be the story for the majority, if not all of Tanahashi’s matches.

I loved the ending to this, with Tanahashi doing just what he needed to go in order to secure a countout loss, something that they don’t do enough of to me. Pretty good david vs goliath match overall. 

****1/4*

*NO to Tetsuya Naito vs YOSHI-HASHI – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 3, Block A)*

They started at a pretty good clip, until Naito was able to hit some of his moves and control the pace more to his liking. Naito is also liked way too much here to be heel in this match, although that seems like what they were intending, given all the heat put on Yoshi. 

For awhile, Naito remained on offense, until some nice counters switched the roles somewhat. Regardless of the small amount of offense Yoshi got, this was really Naito looking great and getting the majority of reactions. Things finally started to heat up when both guys began to match one another strike for strike, followed by a cool mid-air codebreaker looking move. They were really stressing Naito’s neck with this butterfly lock of Yoshi’s, which was locked in for a LONG time, and this was easily the best part of the match.

They really were gave Yoshi a lot during this match, even allowing him to kick out of a destino, but Naito won in the end. This was technically sound and very well worked, but it just felt flat, and that Yoshi wasn’t anywhere near over enough to be cheered over somebody like Naito. It was pretty good I suppose, but flat. 

****1/2*


----------



## Mordecay

G1 day 5

Ishii/Ibushi ****1/4. Just too short to give them more, 5-10 more minutes and it would have entered 5 stars territory imo
Nagata/Tanahashi ***1/2
Naito/Fale ***
Goto/Makabe ***1/4


----------



## Taroostyles

Just starting my G1 watching

Night 1 

Goto/Ishii-****
ZSJ/Tanahashi-****
Ibushi/Naito-****3/4

Goto and Ishii was just a war, 2 tough bastards killing each other. Some great old school strong style stuff. 

Tana and Zack had a completely different technical match that was just as effective and entertaining. Zack looked like he belonged with the Ace and he wrestled a brilliant match.

What can I say about Ibushi and Naito, just incredible from both men. Some of the most unique and high impact offense you'll ever see from 2 such special talents. Only thing that really keeps it from 5* is the pace early on after the hot start. 

Awesome start to the G1.


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin @ G1 N4 - ******


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Day 5:
_Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata-*****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii-*****1/2*
Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto-****3/4*_


----------



## Joshi Judas

Kota Ibushi my MVP of the G1 so far :mark:


----------



## Nervosa

Night 5 thoughts. 

Sabre vs. YOSHI-HASHI
****
Not sure how other’s felt, but I thought this was absolutely excellent. HASHI’s match with Naito was flat to me because HASHI has to be the fiery underdog, and Korakuen simply didn’t want him to beat Naito. In this match, Sabre was the perfectly defined heel, so the crowd bought into HASHI’s comeback. Hashi also sold the arm perfectly. Near the end there is an armbar that HASHI reverses into the perfect setup for Karma, which Zack then turns into his octopus. Just amazing. Both guys wrestling the roles where they excel. Loved this.

Tanahashi vs. Nagata
****1/4
Dammit, they made me believe! Nagata had the crowd in the palm of his hand. It doesn’t hurt that Tanahashi relishes his rare opportunities to be a heel in match. Tanahashi’s arrogance was so great here: he know his role and he modified it, and the crowd took to it like fire. The legwork on Nagata was also great, and when Nagata’s comeback started, the crowd was going crazy. Finish was sad for me personally, but works for the result.

Ishii vs. Ibushi
***3/4
Good match with great strikes and fun exchanges, but could have been so much more since they just never got the crowd into this.

Ishii has two match types. Type 1: Ishii just trades strikes with his opponent, and it becomes a clobberfest. This is what happens when he wrestles Shibata, Goto, and Homna. Type 2 is when he is a severe underdog, and therefore ends up having a big comeback, like against Okada, Tanahashi, and Naito. Ishii is money when he wrestles Type 2. When he wrestles Type 1, sometimes its great, and sometimes it fails to reach top gear without a comeback for the crowd to rally behind. This is what happened here. He never had a comeback, so the crowd, who were definitely behind him more than Ibushi, never had something to get behind. Ibushi was great as usual, especially with the noise of his kicks, but the crowd just never got into it.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 5 - ****1/4*

This was my most eagerly anticipated match of the tournament, and by God it delivered. In places this was so stiff I genuinely questioned if there was some real beef between these two, as they were whacking the heck out of each other with almost reckless abandon. Intensity was off the charts, and Ishii in particular showed real fire and looked properly riled up. Finish came a little earlier than I would have hoped but at least they didn't outstay their welcome. Fantastic hard-hitting action from these guys. And Ibushi's neck continues to be held together with a dollop of glue.


----------



## Dr. Middy

So while I was on vacation, apparently I missed a great women's match on SD...

*NO but Recommended - Charlotte vs Becky Lynch – Smackdown 7/18/17*

Really fun match that had a pretty cool face vs face dynamic initially. Becky played a great babyface in peril during the heat, and you can tell that both her and Charlotte know how to work well with one another as they did more counters and had a much stronger chemistry than the other women (save Charlotte/Natayla). The ending was great with a capitalization on Charlotte’s mistake by Becky, who held her disarmer and even did a great roll through to keep it on for the win. 

Hopefully they’ll really do a proper feud one day and give them plenty of time at a PPV to have an awesome match, but we’ll have to see. Still, this was fun. 

****3/4
*

And back to the G1. Finished Night 4. Overall, really solid good show. 

*NO but Recommended - EVIL vs Juice Robinson – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 4, Block B)*

Loved how Juice got right out of the block early. They ended up throwing each other into the barricade early too, and those barricade spots seem to be Gedo’s new favorite toy alongside the near countout spot (which we also got). It’s also cool to see Juice getting really over, especially when they chant his name when he does his big punches and chops. Juice even brought out a falling top rope headbutt, which is a new one. 

The crowd really ramped up after Juice delivered a huge lariat and powerbomb for a near fall. A pulp friction was countered into a german, and then they just went counter crazy and it was fantastic, leading to a huge tiger suplex and lariat by EVIL, and then an STO for the win. 

This was good throughout, and the last 3 minutes or so were tremendous. Juice is such a fabulous underdog babyface, and EVIL continues to look great. Very good match. 

****3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Minoru Suzuki vs SANADA - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 4, Block B)*

This started very similarly to the Omega/Suzuki match, with SANADA just going 100 miles an hour out of the gate as Suzuki provoked him. I love how these Suzuki matches are now continually ending up in the crowd, where he tries to just torture the hell out of his opponents. 

Most of this match was spent on Suzuki getting the heat on SANADA, and just teasing and provoking him to fight back. He was doing such a good job here, and SANADA actually looked his best as a babyface as I’ve seen, which the crowd agreed with. However, he still suffers from a lack of personality to me anyway. He started to make somewhat of a comeback, and the last few minutes of this where they were countering sleepers and other signature moves was great. 

Overall, pretty good match as well.

****3/4
*

*NO to Kenny Omega vs Tama Tonga - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 4, Block B)*

So we get an interesting inter-faction match here between two Bullet Club guys. I was surprised to see Tonga just go after Kenny so viciously, but it seems like it was more of an Elite vs Bullet Club match. Tonga cut a mid-match promo addressing this, so there is dissension within the team, which makes an interesting narrative. But after this like 10th “fuck the elite” Tonga got just annoying more than anything.

Surprised Omega would go for the huge flip dive in this match, but he did, and had one of the softest landings ever, so credit to who caught him. Apart from the intense beginning, this was merely just alright, with Omega looking great with all his offense, while Tonga was just there for the last half of the match. 

Fine, but unspectacular.

*****

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 4, Block B)*

Slow start, and I have a feeling this will be similar to Elgin’s match with Naito earlier this year which I thought was tremendous. Elgin countering most moves early and using his power to get the best of Okada was nice. Then Okada attempted fan murder by throwing Elgin over the barricade, before jumping right into Elgin’s arms for a great spot.

Pace remained somewhat slow as the heat was placed on Elgin, interesting to see Okada work more and more as a heel (Yano was the face in the other match as well). Elgin then regained control with huge lariats and a trio of germans. They mainly just traded moves for awhile, and only really got somewhat interesting when they started countering moves (the roll up counter and Okada’s counter of the enziguri by Elgin). Elgin torched Okada with a HUGE forearm that was sold tremendously. 

Elgin countered a top rope move attempt into a sitout powerbomb for a near fall, and the crowd woke up. Then things picked up with some great counters and big dropkicks and a german by Okada. Elgin countered a rainmaker into a huge lariat of his own, and then followed it up by another lariat and razors edge sitout bomb for a GREAT nearfall. It took awhile, but this is really good now. Another great spot with a delayed suplex countered and transitioned into a crossbody attempt that was met by a dropkick from Okada. They battled on the ropes, which eventually lead to a huge superplex for another near fall. Buckle bomb and a rainmaker counter into a sitout powerbomb for ANOTHER near fall. Okada hit the lariat then, holding onto Elgin’s hand, before hitting a huge rainmaker. They went through counters, before a tombstone and rainmaker ended things. 

It took awhile, but the last 8 or so minutes was just epic, with some great sequences and counters that led to some massive near falls. Elgin sadly loses another really great match, I actually would have had him win here for the upset, considering he’s lost to much, but I guess Okada had to win here. Overall, excellent match that could have been better if the beginning didn’t feel so slow at times. Cut like 5 minutes off the start if anything.

*****1/4*


----------



## Corey

@NastyYaffa I swear to god if you nominate that Punjabi Prison match... :lol


----------



## Ace

Corey said:


> @NastyYaffa I swear god if you nominate that Punjabi Prison match... :lol


 Every match on that card aside from the opener was probably under 3* :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE Battleground:
_The Usos vs. The New Day for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship-****3/4*_


----------



## Mordecay

Corey said:


> @NastyYaffa I swear god if you nominate that Punjabi Prison match... :lol


Don't dissapoint me Nasty, you DA MAN :grin2:


----------



## Corey

I need to personally apologize to you @HerNotThem because Battleground was absolutely fucking HORRIFIC. A show of that piss poor quality makes me appreciate the G1 even more. Styles & Owens couldn't even have an interesting match... :no:


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to The New Day vs The Usos for the WWE Smackdown Tag Team Championship - WWE Battleground 2017*

Color me surprised, but while I expected a really good match, this was even better than I expected. Some awesome spots, including Kofi doing a trust fall dive into the Usos’ arms and being powerbombed into oblivion, and Xavier going for a big top rope across the ring elbow into a superkick that was just picture perfect. They did A LOT of near falls, but I’m alright with it, because it just kept building till the end. 

It’s a shame that Usos lost, their gimmick is fire. But still, tremendous opening match with two teams that just gelled so well. 

******


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to New Day vs. The Usos from Battleground.

I just thought this was great tag team wrestling. Great spots. Great double team moves. Told a good story of isolating Woods while taking out Kingston with a double Powerbomb to the outside. Great tag team wrestling. Along with the recent Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice matches, probably the best tag team match I've seen this year.

Oh, and a big NO! to everything else on this card. Sadly, the show peaked with the opener and everything else was either bad booking, just bad, or both.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> @NastyYaffa I swear to god if you nominate that Punjabi Prison match... :lol


You have no idea how much I'm anticipating waking up to the skype message about how it was awesome, then him seeing this post and messaging me about bullying him :bryan


----------



## Corey

Day 5 of the G1 was the first day that I won't be nominating anything, but the highest possible recommendation without a YES goes out to Tanahashi vs. Nagata *(*** 3/4)*. That match got so much better and better as time went on and Nagata getting his faced bloodied by an open hand slap was fucking AWESOME. If only he had put forth more effort to sell the leg injury then we're talking **** no doubt. My MOTN.

Ishii/Ibushi was obviously great as well but I don't think there was enough there to differentiate it from Ishii's usual great matches other than just having a different opponent. **** 3/4*


----------



## PUNQ

Been quietly catching up with shows of 2017 and have done All Japan, NOAH and ZERO-1 so far. NOAH & ZERO-1 had some good matches, but was fairly frustrating overall. AJPW however has been surprisingly fun this year considering all the turbulence they've experienced these past few years. 


Three matches from *AJPW* stand out as MOTY candidates half-way through the year - these are a *YES/NOMINATIONS* from me:


*1. May 21, 2017 - Kento Miyahara (c) -vs- Shuji Ishikawa - (Triple Crown Title) [*** 3/4]*
--- What they did the last 5 minutes plus was excellent! A real level booster of killer attacks! Wonderful stuff and All Japan’s best match of 2017 at this point!

*2. February 17, 2017 - Zeus & The Bodyguard (c) -vs- Kento Miyahara & Jake Lee - (AJPW Tag Title) [*** 1/2]*
--- The Bodyguard… the Soctt Stener of Japan!!! The dude is almost 50 years old, roided up and looks totally badass! Looks like he’s gonna have a heart attack anytime he gets past the 5-min mark too, but the damn muscle house keeps on pounding, and pounding…. and pounding some more! Another excellent showcase for the unique beast with Zeus and Miyahara popping in for short stretches while The Bodyguard and Lee battled it out nearly non-stop! Lee answered back in an impressive manner clubbing his with high kicks and stiff knees. Zeus & The Bodyguard are an excellent team!

*3. April 16, 2017 - Kento Miyahara -vs- Jake Lee - (Champion Carnival 2017 - Block A) [*** 1/2]*
--- If All Japan plays their cards right they can have a golden generation going, now establishing Lee as a someone one can count on, and if they can get Yuma Aoyagi & Naoya Nomura to become established players, the game is on! Here current ace Kento Miyahara gets a very competitive about out of the next star of AJPW – Jake Lee. Usually tag partners, the two battle it out as if they were a young Misawa/Kawada. A real motivated wrestling bout where Lee’s reputation grew a couple of notches. Once he gets comfortable with his own style, we’ll get a lot of great moments with him years to come. For now, he’s not at the level of Triple Crown Campion Miyahara, but he definitely made everybody know, especially Miyahara, he’s ready to take the next step.



The rest of All Japan *Recommended* but *NO* for MOTYC.

*4. February 26, 2017 - Kento Miyahara (c) -vs- The Bodyguard - (Triple Crown Title) [*** 1/4]
5. April 23, 2017 - Kento Miyahara -vs- KAI - (Champion Carnival 2017 - Block A) [*** 1/4]
6. April 16, 2017 - KAI -vs- Zeus - (Champion Carnival 2017 - Block A) [*** 1/4]
7. April 30, 2017 - Kento Miyahara & Daisuke Sekimoto & Kengo Mashimo -vs- Zeus & Ryouji Sai & KAI [*** 1/4]
8. April 16, 2017 - Suwama -vs- Shuji Ishikawa - (Champion Carnival 2017 - Block B) [*** 1/4]
9. June 11, 2017 - Suwama -vs- Kento Miyahara [*** 1/4]
10. Janaury 3, 2017 - Zeus & The Bodyguard (c) -vs- Takao Omori & Manabu Soya - (AJPW Tag Title) [***]
11. June 11, 2017 - Shuji Ishikawa (c) -vs- Jake Lee - (Triple Crown Title) [***]
12. April 30, 2017 - Shuji Ishikawa -vs- Joe Doering - (Champion Carnival 2017 - Final) [***]
13. May 21, 2017 - Zeus & The Bodyguard (c) -vs- Kengo Mashimo & KAI - (AJPW Tag Title) [***]
14. February 17, 2017 - Keisuke Ishii -vs- Minoru Tanaka - (Jr. Battle of Glory - Block A) [***]*



From *NOAH*, no matches are going to be MOTY candidates so far, but I will list their stand-out matches. *Recommended* but *NO*:

*1. January 21, 2017 - Go Shiozaki & Maybach Taniguchi (c) -vs- Masa Kitamiya & Kenou - (GHC Tag Title) [*** 1/4]
2. April 14, 2017 - Takashi Sugiura & Kenou (c) -vs- Naomichi Marufuji & Maybach Taniguchi - (GHC Tag Title) [*** 1/4]
3. March 12, 2017 - Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) -vs- Go Shiozaki - (GHC Title) [***]
4. January 7, 2017 - Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) -vs- Takashi Sugiura - (GHC Title) [***]
5. January 7, 2017 - Hajime Ohara -vs- Taiji Ishimori - (GHC Junior Title Decision Match) [***]
6. June 4, 2017 - Naomichi Marufuji & Maybach Taniguchi (c) -vs- Cody Hall & Randy Reign - (GHC Tag Title) [***]*



*ZERO-1* had a good January show, but not so much to brag about after that. *Recommended* but *NO*:


*1. January 1, 2017 - Kohei Sato (c) -vs- Yusaku Obata - (ZERO1 World Title) [*** 1/4]
2. January 1, 2017 - Shinjiro Otani (c) -vs- Takuya Sugawara - (NWA Junior Title & International Junior Title) [***]*


Though I should mention *May 12, 2017 - Atsushi Onita & Aja Kong & Shogun Okamoto -vs- Bob Sapp & Jaguar Yokota & TARU - (Current Blast Death Match)*, which was such a wonderful mess that it becomes almost essential viewing for 2017!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Corey said:


> I need to personally apologize to you @HerNotThem because Battleground was absolutely fucking HORRIFIC. A show of that piss poor quality makes me appreciate the G1 even more. Styles & Owens couldn't even have an interesting match... :no:


Even if I did not watch Ibushi/Ishii before the PPV, I still think Battleground would've sucked major ass. 

But yes people, if you haven't figured it out:
BUY NJPW WORLD AND WATCH THE G1 CLIMAX 27 BECAUSE 5 SHOWS IN AND IT FEATURES SEVERAL MATCHES THAT WOULD BE THE BEST MATCH OF THE YEAR IN ANY YEAR IN ANY ERA IN ANY PROMOTION.







No I was not paid to say that. Good night/morning. kada


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to these 3. I know I'm late on everything. don't @ me

Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale (New Japan Cup 3/20/17)
I really wish Shibata sold the arm better (or, “more”, rather) after he got on top, but outside of that I completely loved this. Fale didn’t really stand out as a great wrestler; I feel like if this was Shibata v. Ezekiel Jackson it would have been just as good if not better, but why I love big guys in wrestling is the immediate interesting situation it puts the opponent in. Shibata had a very strong kayfabe start and then got fucking annihilated on the outside with chairs and the barricade, and women were yelling in Fale’s presence like a warthog stampede was destroying office buildings and supermarkets. The count out went to what, like 18? And then Shibata had to try his damnedest to work upward while getting his arm torn. Post-arm work could have used more arm selling, like I said, but the work and drama was too good for me to say it ruined it. Shibata got his REVNEGE PLOT with the chair and the choking, and Fale got to stand toe-to-toe as a genuine monster heel figure, against the (at the time ) fasting rising guy in the company. Great stuff.

I reallllllly want to watch Okada/Shibata but I am so not in the mood to see a guy end his career, I might not watch it for a while.


Yoshiaki Fujiwara v. Shinya Aoki (IGF NEW 4/5/17) 
LMAO it’s 2017 and Fujiwara only looks different than he did in 1982 b/c of extra weight and slightly less hair. I thought the guy in these NEW shows was Atsushi Aoki and when I saw Shinya I was like “pretty fucking sure that’s not him.” I don’t watch MMA so this guy is new to me, but I feel like even an expert mixed martial artist has underdog vibes when just entering the mental sideshow that is wrestling. The match delivered. Fujiwara’s matches are just always filled with crazy good little individual moments that can’t find in any other wrestler’s matches. There was one amazing bit here where Fujiwara offered a handshake and Aoki took it and almost went for a move, PURELY because Fujiwara had a baiting stance. Another amazing bit where Fujiwara, after taking some time out on the apron, just hits a surprise headbutt on Aoki’s shoulder and stumbles the fuck out of him. Look at me talk about individual spots and not mention how good the overall grappling was. Aoki was actually really good at adding character. It’s really easy to do the style of shoot and not feel like you’re more than a hunk of meat to smack and pull at, but Aoki got by that through some varied facial expressions and overall determined vibe. I almost felt worried to watch this because I didn’t want to be like “this is Fujiwara ofc it’s an add” and come off as bias. But that noise can piss off, this deserves it. 


Josh Barnett v. Shinichi Suzukawa (IGF NEW 4/5/17)
Oh my God NEW please run more fucking shows I NEEEEED THIS SLOPPY TRAILER PARK GRAPPLING IN MODERN WRESTLING. They tussled and bustled and fumbled and scrapped and scraped and rolled around and stretched ligaments and put torque on joints and punched sides and threw palms and grimaced and I swear….is this..? Is from like 2001? Is everyone fucking with me? This wasn’t from 2017, was it? You’re LYING TO ME. Can you say five stars? No? Well you don’t need to because this was not even close, but I loved it and honestly would put it in my top ten this year so far. “BUT DUDE YOU BARELY WATCH ANYTHING AND CAN BARELY KEEP UP ROFL.” Shut your whore mouth. I can’t honestly tell you whether or not I’m giving this extra brownie points because of how little unclean and messy grappling there is to choose from in 2017, but the bottom line is I loved the match and do not apologize for that one damn bit.









Spoiler: keeping a list of YES'd matches until I decide not to



Sami Zayn v. Braun Strowman (WWE 1/2/17)
Taiji Ishimori v. Hajime Ohara (Noah 1/7/17)
Pirata Morgan v. Mr. Electro (IWRG 1/8/17)
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne (WWE 1/15/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Matt Riddle (RPW 1/21/17)
Mr. Electro/Golden Magic v. Pirata Morgan/Pirata Morgan Jr. (IWRG 1/22/17)
El Imposible v. Relampago (IWRG 1/22/17)
Fred Yehi v. ACH (Evolve 1/28/17)
Chris Hero v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 1/28/17)

Bobby Lashley v. Jeff Hardy (TNA 2/2/17)
Hechicero/Solar v. ***** Navarro/Caifan (AULL 2/4/17)
Sami Callihan v. Kongo Kong (AAW 2/4/17)
Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe (WWE 2/6/17)
Hiromu Takahashi v. Dragon Lee (New Japan 2/11/17)
Charlotte Flair v. Bayley (WWE 2/13/17)
Pete Dunne v. Mark Andrews (WWE 2/22/17) 
ACH v. Tracy Williams (Evolve 2/24/17)
Keith Lee v. Zack Sabre Jr (Evolve 2/24/17)
Timothy Thatcher v. Fred Yehi (Evolve 2/24/17)

Neville v. Jack Gallagher (WWE 3/5/17)
Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki (Big Japan 3/5/17)
LA Park v. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 3/11/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan 3/12/17)
Sami Callihan v. Low Ki (AAW 3/17/17)
Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale (New Japan 3/20/17)
Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki (Big Japan 3/30/17)

Yoshiaki Fujiwara v. Shinya Aoki (IGF NEW 4/5/17) 
Josh Barnett v. Shinichi Suzukawa (IGF NEW 4/5/17)
Drew McIntyre v. Oney Lorcan (WWE 4/12/17)
Roman Reigns v. Braun Strowman (WWE 4/30/17)

Hideki Suzuki v. Yuji Okabayashi (Big Japan 5/5/17)


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton - WWE Battleground - ****1/2 - YES!*

An absolute classic to finish off this outstanding trilogy. 1st match was ****, 2nd match was **** & now the 3rd one was ****1/2. Bless these 2. Jinder has to be in top-3 Orton opponents ever alongside Bryan & Benoit - the chemistry he has w/ Randy is so great. I thought they did a fantastic job in this one putting over the Punjabi Prison as a legitimate threat - they sold the thing very well with their facial expressions & overall body language. The match was a lot longer than the first 2, but they paced it like two pros so it flew by like it was 10 mins - great psychology as always, great selling - Jinder on control was awesome (as it has been in all of their matches) & Randy gave a good babyface performance. Still did not match the fire of their first PPV encounter, but he was fine. The Singh Bros stuff was done well & then the BIG FINISH, let me put that shit in the spoiler tags, just in case:


Spoiler: FINISH



Did not actually watch anything from the PPV & not sure if I will 
SO YEAH, NO ****1/2 FOR JINDER/RANDY THIS TIME.

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata - G1 Day 5 - **** - YES!*

This was one of the matches I was most looking forward to in the tournament due to it being Nagata's final G1 & because there is so much history between him & Tanahashi. Their possible final meeting ever in singles action did not disappoint as they might have put on the best match they've had together. Loved Tana heeling it up a bit, the atmosphere was great with the crowd booing him & being behind Nagata - Tanahashi on control was awesome, loved the work over the leg & for the most part, Nagata's selling was really good. ALL of Nagata's big moves were amazing because they were done in such dramatic fashion to make people people believe that he could do it, he could beat the Ace right there, in that moment. Oh & that slap exchange - super badass. Loved it. Great match.


----------



## Taroostyles

Huge NO to everything from Battleground.


----------



## Donnie

I'm 6 days late and I know it, leave me alone :mj2

ZSJ vs. Tanahashi ****

GODDAMN THIS WAS GOOD. ZSJ has won me over these past few months as I now realise how fucking good he is, and how great he is at using psychology. Not going for the arm to start and tricking Tana into letting his guard down so he could strike was fantastic. And the arm work was incredible, as was Tana's selling. Although I'm not sure we can consider it selling when his arm is actually destroyed. Either way this was killer. 

I'll be back in a few with more matches. 

Also, Nasty is either the best troll or the craziest motherfucker to ever watch pro wrestling. Either way we're lucky to have him


----------



## Donnie

Naito vs. Kota *****

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST THIS WAS INCREDIBLE. I can't even really put into words how much I loved this match. Just a beautiful display between two of the best in the world doing their thing and knocking it out of the park.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Lolfart to everything from Battleground. WWE is the dregs.


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> *Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton - WWE Battleground - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> An absolute classic to finish off this outstanding trilogy. 1st match was ****, 2nd match was **** & now the 3rd one was ****1/2. Bless these 2. Jinder has to be in top-3 Orton opponents ever alongside Bryan & Benoit - the chemistry he has w/ Randy is so great. I thought they did a fantastic job in this one putting over the Punjabi Prison as a legitimate threat - they sold the thing very well with their facial expressions & overall body language. The match was a lot longer than the first 2, but they paced it like two pros so it flew by like it was 10 mins - great psychology as always, great selling - Jinder on control was awesome (as it has been in all of their matches) & Randy gave a good babyface performance. Still did not match the fire of their first PPV encounter, but he was fine. The Singh Bros stuff was done well & then the BIG FINISH, let me put that shit in the spoiler tags, just in case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FINISH
> 
> 
> 
> Did not actually watch anything from the PPV & not sure if I will
> SO YEAH, NO ****1/2 FOR JINDER/RANDY THIS TIME.
> 
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata - G1 Day 5 - **** - YES!*
> 
> This was one of the matches I was most looking forward to in the tournament due to it being Nagata's final G1 & because there is so much history between him & Tanahashi. Their possible final meeting ever in singles action did not disappoint as they might have put on the best match they've had together. Loved Tana heeling it up a bit, the atmosphere was great with the crowd booing him & being behind Nagata - Tanahashi on control was awesome, loved the work over the leg & for the most part, Nagata's selling was really good. ALL of Nagata's big moves were amazing because they were done in such dramatic fashion to make people people believe that he could do it, he could beat the Ace right there, in that moment. Oh & that slap exchange - super badass. Loved it. Great match.


:lmao :lmao

You fucking bastard you had me going so good!


----------



## DELITE

Orton vs Mahal ******1/2 

G1 Climax
*Day 4*
Okada vs. Elgin ****3/4 Okada did Rope Hung DDT that's remebered me the one and only Randy Orton but at end of the match there was no Great Khali, so i must delete one corner

*Day 5*
Tanahashi vs Nagata ****
Ibushi vs Ishii - No Rope Hung DDT, no Great Khali at end of the match so just ****1/2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ring of Honor TV 7/23/17:
_Kushida vs. Jay White for the ROH World TV Championship-****3/4*_


----------



## Dr. Middy

Finished (mostly) with Day 5 and I'm caught up!

*NO to YOSHI-HASHI vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 5, Block A) *

What I do like about Sabre is that while his style remains consistent all the time, every match does feel a bit different than the last, which is great. So we got Sabre just twisting and stomping on all of Yoshi’s limbs, being vicious like he has been. Dude’s been really working well in this heel role as well.

Yoshi slowly started getting more and more in, with some nice counters and big moves for near falls. However, Sabre Jr. then countered a big top rope splash and hit a huge penalty kick, and then locked in the arm bar which Yoshi was able to just survive. Sabre got another near fall with that bridge, and had another armbar that transitioned to that octopus like hold which Yoshi finally tapped to. 

Overall, good match, surprising to see Sabre dominate so much here after Yoshi had really competitive matches with both Nagata and Naito.

****1/2*

*YES to Yuji Nagata vs Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 5, Block A)*

I think this G1 being Nagata’s last has basically made him a de facto babyface for every match he’s in. Even Tanahashi got booed as he posed after doing some work on Nagata’s legs, and seemed to be somewhat heelish. They had a great figure four spot where they kept rolling into the dominate position. Then a slap in the face just turned Nagata into beast mode, laying in kicks, before slapping Tanahashi himself, and they started just trading shots. 

They went back and forth until Nagata got the armbar applied to the bad arm in an awesome submission spot as he wrenched on it like crazy. A huge rope throw by Nagata followed for a great near fall, and another with a brainbuster. Crowd is loving this. They slugged it out again, just slapping one another at one point. Nagata busted open by a slap was just unreal, good lord. A high fly flow finished things off. 

I loved this match. Nagata stood tall till the very end, Tanahashi worked heelish for a rare occasion, and they just worked to the level you would expect two veterans of their level would work at. Nagata is having himself a hell of a G1 so far. 

*****1/4
*

*NO to Bad Luck Fale vs Tetsuya Naito – G1 Climax (Night 5, Block A)*

Fale took a lot of the start of this match. He’s the resident big man, and really the only big man in New Japan, so I mean this was gonna happen eventually, but he’s merely below average in the ring. And while Okada and Shibata were able to carry him to good matches, it’s not always a given. They tried to do the david vs goliath thing here, and for the most part it was sound, as Naito looked good, Fale was just okay. But easily one of the weakest matches yet, which is saying something because it wasn’t even bad. 

***1/2*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 5, Block A)*

Now THIS one is definitely high on the matches I was looking forward to.
This was a match where Ibushi tried to play Ishii’s game, and for the most part was staying with him every step of the way, while also even getting the better of him at times. We had awesome sequences, duel kickouts at one off big moves, battles where they beat the piss out of one another, and some great strikes and kicks. Both guys were warriors in this match, absorbing punishment and getting up and asking for more, but in the end Ibushi came out on top. 

This was easily one of my favorite matches of the tournament so far, and one I expected to be a huge highlight. I could go through all of the amazing sequenes and moves they did, but that would take way too long. :lol Just an awesome fight of a match!

*****1/2
*

*Hirooki Goto vs Togi Makabe – G1 Climax (Night 5, Block A)*

N/A

Literally just had no interest in watching these two. Apparently I didn't really miss much either :lol


----------



## Corey

The Chosen Bros (Cobb & Riddle) vs. reDRagon _(PWG Head Like a Cole)_ ***** (YES!)*

Surprisingly my favorite match on this show. These 4 meshed together perfectly and every sequence, strike, and exchange was enjoyable. Fish took an absolute beating. Good shit.

Sabre Jr/Trent - **** 3/4*


----------



## Martins

NastyYaffa said:


> *Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton - WWE Battleground - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> An absolute classic to finish off this outstanding trilogy. 1st match was ****, 2nd match was **** & now the 3rd one was ****1/2. Bless these 2. Jinder has to be in top-3 Orton opponents ever alongside Bryan & Benoit - the chemistry he has w/ Randy is so great. I thought they did a fantastic job in this one putting over the Punjabi Prison as a legitimate threat - they sold the thing very well with their facial expressions & overall body language. The match was a lot longer than the first 2, but they paced it like two pros so it flew by like it was 10 mins - great psychology as always, great selling - Jinder on control was awesome (as it has been in all of their matches) & Randy gave a good babyface performance. Still did not match the fire of their first PPV encounter, but he was fine. The Singh Bros stuff was done well & then the BIG FINISH, let me put that shit in the spoiler tags, just in case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FINISH
> 
> 
> 
> Did not actually watch anything from the PPV & not sure if I will
> SO YEAH, NO ****1/2 FOR JINDER/RANDY THIS TIME.
> 
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata - G1 Day 5 - **** - YES!*
> 
> This was one of the matches I was most looking forward to in the tournament due to it being Nagata's final G1 & because there is so much history between him & Tanahashi. Their possible final meeting ever in singles action did not disappoint as they might have put on the best match they've had together. Loved Tana heeling it up a bit, the atmosphere was great with the crowd booing him & being behind Nagata - Tanahashi on control was awesome, loved the work over the leg & for the most part, Nagata's selling was really good. ALL of Nagata's big moves were amazing because they were done in such dramatic fashion to make people people believe that he could do it, he could beat the Ace right there, in that moment. Oh & that slap exchange - super badass. Loved it. Great match.


You got me. You fucking got me. I was legit starting to think "WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO YAFFA" until I actually read the spoiler properly :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993

y'all ain't looking at the big picture. he said he hasn't seen it. 

he might watch it and actually vote it. :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

Yes 

Omega/Suzuki-G1 Night 2-****1/2

Fantastic match with great heat, the run in stuff was well done and actually added to the match for me. Suzuki is a sick fuck and Omega at first isn't even ready to cope with him. The leg work was great and their exchanges were stiff and brutal. Couple of botches on the dragon bridge and reverse rana spots but they recovered well and didn't hurt the match overall.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano from G1 night 6>the entire Battleground show.


SEE IT NOW.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HerNotThem said:


> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano from G1 night 6>the entire Battleground show.
> 
> 
> SEE IT NOW.


:fact


----------



## TD Stinger

Gonna have to say No to all of the Day 6 G1 Climax matches:

Elgin vs. Kojima, Evil vs. Tonga, and Suzuki vs. Juice were all solid but noting more. Although the last 30 seconds of Evil vs. Tonga with all those counters is worth going back to watch.

Omega vs. Yano was as hilarious as you would expect it to be. Just pure fun. If I have one critique, and I can't believe I'm even critiquing a match like this, it's that the finish felt kind of lame. IDK, I just thought you could have done something funnier.

And Okada vs. Sanada is a lot like Naito vs. Yoshi Hashi from Day 3 for me, really good action but the match just never hit that last gear to be great IMO.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *SANADA v. Kazuchika Okada*, _G1 Climax 27 (Day 6)_ - ******

SANADA keeps impressing.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 6:
_Toru Yano vs. Kenny Omega-*****1/2*
Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA-*****1/4*_


----------



## peep4life

Ibushi Zack night 3 ****1/2
Elgin/Okada night 4 ****3/4

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nervosa

SANADA vs. Okada
****1/2
Loved this. Early on Okada seems taken aback that he is wrestling someone who can match his athleticism. When he settles into his neckwork, SANADA realizes Skull End is his only way out, and the entire match gets restructured around skull End. Well, Skull End and SANADA’s resilience. Tons of really great moment where SANADA escaped various scenarios we have seen Okada use to end matches. Looks like I liked this more than most, and that's ok. I just really bought into SANADA winning here and thought the reversal of that tease was done splendidly.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to AJ vs. Owens vs. Jericho from Smackdown 7/25/17

I just loved this match. The Lionsault while AJ had Owens locked in the Calf Crusher. The 450 Splash from AJ. Jericho catapulting Owens into AJ. The multiple Walls of Jericho attempts. The Codebreaker. The Pop Up Powerbomb. The Enziguri, Superkick, Pele Kick sequence. The sick AJ bump on the top rope. And AJ using a KO tactic to beat him and take his title.

Loved this match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended to AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho vs KEvin Owens for the WWE United States Championship - WWE Smackdown 7/25/17*

Fun little triple threat here that was way better than AJ and Owens at Battleground. Jericho ended up being a nice addition, and they worked much better in this overall, with some great little sequences and near falls. Weird to see AJ just randomly steal one from Owens, but I guess that the Battleground title change must have been a botch like previously though. Still, very fun tv match. 

****3/4*

And G1 Night #6!

*NO but Recommended - Michael Elgin vs Satoshi Kojima – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 6, Block B)*

A great hard hitting match that was better than expected. Got some nice moves on the apron, and some great stiff chops, while both dudes did all their signature moves. I always get a kick out of how terrifying Elgin looks when running full speed, dude is a mac truck. Also love a simple spot done right, like Kojima charging out of a buckle bomb to just plow into Elgin with a lariat. A long top rope segment led into a sunset flip powerbomb and a huge spinning powerbomb, and Elgin finally gets a hard fought win.

This was much fun, the pacing was excellent (both guys kept on trucking and really had only a long break with the near countout spot). Very well done!

****3/4
*

*NO to EVIL vs Tama Tonga - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 6, Block B)*

I love how they just mutually agreed to start with a brawl on the outside. They continued out into the crowd, and at least this was really different to start. I really am getting sick of the near countouts in every match. Only 1 countout finish has happened in the last like 50 times this has been used, but Gedo seems to really like it so it stays.

Last few minutes were fun, including an awesome final sequence of like a million counters, which was made every better when the Japanese announcers just started shouting “EVERYTHING!” :lmao Another rock solid match here, EVIL continues to have a very good tournament for himself.

****1/2*
*
NO to Juice Robinson vs. Minoru Suzuki - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 6, Block B)*

Suzuki started the torture early, going right after poor Juice before the bell even rang. Juice is doing a great job selling his knee as Suzuki continued to work on it with weapons, his babyface in peril performances just continue to get better and better. And just as he gets back into the ring to beat the 20 count, Suzuki throws him outside and just continued to torture the knee. Fantastic. 

A battle of chops followed by some work on top by Juice led back into a submissionon the knee by Suzuki as Juice writhed in pain. Suzuki continued to provoke Juice, going after his knee any time he tried to do anything. Juice continued to fire up, but it wasn’t enough as Suzuki hit the piledriver for the win. 

This was another solid match, with Suzuki giving his typical performance, while Juice gave a great babyface performance yet again. Although, I did expect some more between these two, but it was good while it lasted. 

****1/2*

*NO but Recommended - Kenny Omega vs Toru Yano - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 6, Block B)*

Kenny just chatting with the camera on forgetting the US title was hilarious. This was a comedy match times 10, with Yano being well… Yano, as he untied every single turnbuckle. We had major hair pulling as well for what felt like 10 minutes, and then Red shoes did a double axe handle. LOL. Then we got a plastic bucket, and Yano duct taped Kenny’s legs together, and then Kenny did the same to Yano. We got a hopping slugfest, and then Kenny started running hopping off the ropes. Somehow Kenny did a dragon suplex before finally freeing himself. Poor Yano was murdered by a V-Trigger, and Omega won via countout as Yano fell out of the ring. 

For a comedy match this was hilarious and fun as hell, but it’s weird to see Omega still do these with his current booking and how he’s one of their top 4 big stars. I guess it’s okay because Okada did it too. 

****3/4 *

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA - G1 Climax NJPW (Night 6, Block B)*

They started slow early, with SANADA working an Okada match, until he did a knee fake out to catch Okada off guard. That was great, I liked that, and it made SANADA look really clever. He also did the choke with a towel, giving one to the ref to distract him as he sneakily hid the other under his legs. Not a lot happened until they went outside, and we got Okada’s big cross body over the barricade onto SANADA into a bunch of chairs. Back in the ring SANADA did his trade mark tie up, but Okada got out of it, quick, only for it to be done again successfully. 

They started doing some more counters, including Okada catching SANADA for a big neckbreaker, and SANADA getting out of a rainmaker attempt and eventually hitting a big missile dropkick. A TKO got SANADA a big near fall, and he went for a moonsault which was countered into a tombstone for a nice spot. We finally got some big Okada dropkicks, but SANADA countered a rainmaker into a tombstone, an then got the dragon sleeper on for an awesome sequence. SANADA then hit the moonsault, but Okada got a counter and hit a rainmaker, and then dragged SANADA up and hit another. We got counter after counter into a german by Okada and finally a 3rd rainmaker for the win.

This felt like it was never going to get into the 3rd gear, but by the end of this we ended up with a fabulous match and an excellent performance by SANADA. Okada continues to unsurprisingly deliver. Very good main event, and the match of the night.

******


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Minoru Suzuki vs. Juice Robinson - ****1/2 - YES!*

Suzuki gave Juice a brilliant, hellacious beating, worked the crap out of that leg & Juice sold his ass off - how good is he as the sympathetic babyface fighting from underneath?! So damn good. His eventual big comeback with those tremendous looking punches & that beautiful Spinebuster was really great. Both guys played their roles to perfection. Amazing match.


----------



## Natecore

Zack Sabre Junior vs Bad Luck Fale

-******1/2

One of the lowest points in prowrestling history.


----------



## TD Stinger

NJPW G1 Climax Day 7:

Yes to Ishii vs. Yoshi Hashi

Hell must have frozen over because I'm actually nominating a Yoshi Hashi match. I just really dug this match. Lots of great action with a good finish. Simple as that.

No but really close to Tanahashi vs. Goto

I loved the finishing sequences of this match and it had other cool moments but I was ultimately bored by a good portion of it as well. But still a really good match.

I have to say, Tanahashi is my G1 MVP as of now.


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Minoru Suzuki vs Juice Robinson @ G1 N6 -* *****

Juice is the greatest professional wrestler the world has ever seen.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 7:
_YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tomohiro Ishii-****3/4*_


----------



## Nervosa

Night 7

YOSHI-HASHI vs. Ishii
***1/2
This match finally had a crowd that wanted to buy into HASHI as an underdog, and that really helped the flow of the match. HASHI had a nice solid comeback, with a lot of mid level moves that the crowd could buy as finishers. He also really brought it in the striking department, with a couple really loud slaps near the end. Ishii is better as an underdog, but against HASHI, he has to work on top, and he did so very well. Favorite spot was the Karma DDT reversal. Crowd loved the finishing stretch.


Nagata vs. Naito
***3/4
A good, but not great match, and mostly due to Naito’s sloppiness on his two destinos, especially the second. Match told a good story, with Nagata firing up after being disrespected. Honestly, a slightly weaker version of Nagata/Tanahashi, now that I think of it. Nagata’s strikes near the finish were awesome, but they never really made you think Nagata was going to win. Naito’s showed a sloppiness that we haven’t seen from him in a couple years, which is a bit concerning. I am also worried about the legacy of Destino at this point: Its one thing for Ibushit o kick out of it, its another for Nagata and Yoshi-Hashi to do so. New Japan relies on finishers finishing matches, and Naito’s has already lost some allure. Still, he had the crowd rooting for him, even here where you wouldn’t expect it. That’s a guy who has to win this tournament…..assuming this sloppiness was only a blip.

Tanahashi vs. Goto
***1/4
Pretty much standard Goto fare, with a little added significance by Tanahashi’s presence alone. There was a little bit of goto working the arm and Tanahashi working the leg, but anything more would have required Goto telling a fucking story, and we can’t have that.

How bland and boring is Goto? He did a tribute spot to Shibata, and the crowd STILL gave almost no reaction. This just ended up being big move trading, and these two certainly have some good big moves, but its so very rare for big moves alone to make a great match. If you’ve seen one Goto match, you’ve seen them all.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Lucha Underground 7/26/17:
_Pentagon Dark vs. Drago in the 2nd round of The Cueto Cup tournament-****3/4*_


----------



## Dr. Middy

The fact that I'm keeping up is impressing me. I thought I would be way behind some of you now :lol

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs YOSHI-HASHI – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 7, Block A)*

Nobody seems to understand that you do not try to engage in a battle of strikes with somebody like Ishii. EVER. Regardless, YOSHI held his own in a battle of chops. Also interesting is that YOSHI seemed to be the babyface here. 

I loved YOSHI giving those tiny almost teasing like kicks to Ishii’s head, and Ishii just standing up like it’s a joke. And then Ishii started beating on YOSHI in the corner only for YOSHI to stand up and no sell. I like this stuff quite a bit. We got the Ishii special in the delayed superplex for a near fall. We got a great Ishii as a babyface in peril as YOSHI put in the butterfly lock, and he really Is controlling a huge part of this match right now.

Ishii started to come back, hitting a huge powerbomb for a near fall. They started slapping one another and going for headbutts, which Ishii obviously won, and then the got a near fall with his clothsline. Finally the brainbuster ended it. 

Overall, this was put together really well, with YOSHI definitely holding his own here, and even willing to work Ishii’s style. It was a very good, brawl of a match between these two dudes.

******

*NO to Bad Luck Fale vs Zack Sabre Jr. - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 7, Block A)*

Clearly the huge size difference should play a role here. Also, Sabre’s music is wacky as hell, but it does fit him I guess.

So Sabre is going to try to play his normal game against Fale, except it’s a bit more difficult when your opponent outweighs you by well over 100 lbs. Initially, it didn’t work, and for awhile Fale was just beating down Sabre. Sabre did use his speed smartly, going after the big man’s legs and still continuing to attempt submissions like usual. He did get him into an octopus stretch, and then a sleeper hold. He tried a knee bar as well, transitioning into some sort of double knee bar, but Fale’s still just too big. Then he tried an armbar, and as Fale countered it, Sabre rolled him up for the surprise win.

This was very good storytelling wise, with Sabre just trying every trick in the book and figuring out nothing was working well. But in the end, he merely got lucky. It was very solid.

****
*

*NO to Kota Ibushi vs Togi Makabe – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 7, Block A)*

Man, Ibushi gets so much air with something as simple as a slingshot to the outside. He looked like he was floating for a second. I did the section where both of them just did dueling lariats, running into one another like tanks. Ibushi also did an awesome jumping frankinsteiner from the top rope. He also teased a top rope piledriver, which I just screamed at them to NOT DO EVER. Instead, Makabe hit a huge flying big boot. The kickout at one from the big powerbomb by Ibushi was great, but Makabe won with a flying knee. 

This was also very solid, but nothing special. Both guys worked well in their face/heel roles though.

****
*

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Yuji Nagata – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 7, Block A)*

Both guys knew counters for one another’s stuff early, and I like the teasing by both of them to one another. Naito got the heat early, working at a slow more methodical pace. And again we got the slap to the top of the head provoking Nagata yet again this tournament. He got a small bit of a comeback, but Naito remained on offense, and continued his disrespect by spitting on Nagata, and that’s when Nagata just went crazy, kicking the hell out of Naito.

Nagata continued on offense, throwing a huge release german that had Naito landing pretty tight on his head. Naito returned the favor, albeit a less violent german. They slugged and slapped it out, and it was fucking great how Nagata kept it going. Nagata got the signature armbar for a great spot. They had another good spot where Naito counted a suplex into a modified destino for a near fall, but Naito ended up hitting a destino to win anyway.

This was fantastic, with Nagata working toe to toe with Naito throughout and showing no evidence of his age here. They had a great intensity, and Nagata continues to have great match after great match in this G1 and has to be an obvious MVP so far. 
*
*****

*NO to Hirooki Goto vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 7, Block A)*

Not much happened early on, until we got a great lariat by Goto that sent Tanahashi violently tumbling off the top rope to the floor. Then Goto started working on the bad arm outside on the barricade, and also when they got back into the ring. It makes me wonder just how hurt is Tanahashi? He started making a comeback, slowly doing all his signature move until Goto would work on the arm. Tanahashi did a nice counter to the GTR but missed a high fly flow. They went around until Goto tried the GTR again, only to be countered again by Tanahashi. Multiple dragon screws, a slingblade, and two high fly flows finished off Goto. 

This was just solid for me, but nothing more than that. Both these guys worked really hard and got the crowd into it at the end, but for me this didn’t do much for me. Solid, but not that special. 

*****


----------



## Mordecay

G1 Day 7

YOSHI HASHI/Ishii ****

G1 Day 8 (still have to watch the rest of the card)

Omega/Elgin ***** (I was going with ****3/4, but Elgin won and there was a fucking Burning Hammer :mark


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA @ G1 N6 - ****1/4

Good god almighty that blew away every expectation I had for this match, this thing flowed beautifully from start to finish.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 8:
_Juice Robinson vs. Tama Tonga-****3/4*
Satoshi Kojima vs. Kazuchika Okada-*****1/2*
Michael Elgin vs. Kenny Omega-*****3/4*_


----------



## Nervosa

Yano vs. SANADA 
****1/4
I mean this rating 100%.. This, to me, is the perfect Yano match: when he fights someone who appears to not have much sense of humor. Great rollups, great nearfalls, SANADA looked smart, and the finish was hilarious. Also, watch the end of this match. Right when the bells right, Milano Collection AT hops up from commentary and gives SANADA a big thumbs up for actually winning a match with his ridiculous move

I stand by this as a legit great match,. The crowd loved EVERY SECOND of this, which, I’m petty sure is what makes a great wrestling match. 


EVIL vs. Suzuki
****
Holy shit, this ruled. Awesome brawling to start, as both gusy are nasty bastards. EVIL becoming the defact babyface was awesome as well. I LOVED when Suzuki caught the thumb, and then worked the submission with it. This was also a rare situation where I LOVED the run-ins, and the LIJ guys got nice pops for helping out. Nice teases at the end, and the crowd bit into the finish perfectly. I’m doing a big 180 on EVIL: I really dig him, now. 

Okada vs. Kojima
****1/2
Dear God, heel Okada is THE SHIT. I’ve missed this side of Okada and the crowd hated him so much, it was perfect. Its easy to forget how much personality Rainmaker really has, but man, it was excellent, here. And what an INSANE crowd for this. They rallied behind the Kojima comeback in a big way, and every counter near the end was perfect, especially Kojima’s Rainmaker lariat counter. I loved this, and would put this as my third favorite match of the tournament. So so so good!

Omega vs. Elgin
****1/4
Well….I was not prepared for that result. That match was insane, exciting, and violent: more so even than their USA match a month ago. Still, I preferred that one because there were more extended control segments. This one was a little too your-move/my-move for me. The moves themselves were insane and painful, and Omega’s resilience provided some story, but at the end of the day, there just wasn’t enough to the narrative. The crowd was much, much more into Kojima/Okada.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Well, Juice/MiSu wasn't my favorite match of the tournament for very long... :lol

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima - Day 8 - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was absolutely fantastic. Loved everything about it - right from the get go the crowd was like 90% behind Cozy & Okada was rallying them to cheer him even more with his sarcastic claps. He goes right after Kojima in very unusual fashion for him - he showed that he has no respect for the veteran this time & I loved it. Eventually they go outside the ring, and after the DDT spot, the crowd is booing Okada even more than during the start of the match & just because of that, Okada goes and attacks Tenzan. Brilliant. He laughs at the pissed off Tenzan in the ring then. More brilliance. Then that sarcastic applause he gave to Kojima once Kojima barely made it to the ring before the ref counted him out. So great. Kojima tries to get back into things, slowly getting up & facing Okada who is like "come on now grandpa, get up" - once Kojima falls down, Okada just STOMPS him in dickish fashion. I love it. Then comes the cocky pin pose w/ one foot on top of Kojima. What a dick! Some shit talking to Tenzan, even making fun of his signature "SHH!" thing, which leads to a goddamn epic comeback where Kojima goes for the MONGOLIAN CHOPS! So awesome. Another standout moment in a match that was full of them was Okada doing the Rainmaker pose while the crowd boos him like he was Shawn Michaels in Montreal. I love it so much. Okada answers to that with the biggest cocky smile I have seen on that face. Then that finishing stretch; my goodness. The Lariat attempt by Kojima -> German by Okada -> Rainmaker attempt -> Lariat to the back of the head, another Rainmaker attempt which lead to Kojima taking Okada's head off w/ a Lariat, then that 3rd one with Kojima answering with an elbow. So, so, so great. What an amazing match. Quite possibly my favorite Okada performance ever (so far).


----------



## TD Stinger

NJPW G1 Climax Day 8:

Yes to Okada vs. Kojima

I LOVED. THIS. FUCKING. MATCH. Seriously, where has THIS Okada been. I mean I’m a newer fan so maybe I’m late to the party but he is such a great dick heel! Fake clapping for Kojima. Fake chanting for Kojima. Mocking Kojima. Harassing Tenzan. Putting his foot on Kojima’s chest while posing. Seriously! I love dick heel Okada. At one point I was literally audibly saying “kick his ass Kojima!” He made this match in the first 5 minutes. Kojima made his comeback, crowd clearly behind him, great action at the end. Great counters. And a great finish. And finally, it went the perfect length. Awesome match.

Yes to Omega vs. Elgin

Just great action throughout. Now, it took a little bit to get going but once it did it was a war. This is the best I’ve seen Elgin in a long time. Omega was bumping his ass for him. Now, did it get into the overkill territory? A bit. But, the story of the match, or at least how I saw it, was Elgin destroying Omega to the point where he had nothing left to give and could not kickout. So I didn’t mind it. Great match. Not as good as Okada vs. Kojima IMO but still great.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I'm trying to catch up to a lot of promotions right now, alongside going through the G1, but I do wanna say:

YES! to the following matches: 
Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada II (Dominion)
Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW GI Special In Long Beach)
Kento Miyahara/Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW: 5/21/2017)
MaxiMuM vs. Jimmyz (Naniwa Style Elimination match: July 6th at Korakuen Hall)
Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax Day 1)
Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45)
SANADA vs. EVIL (G1 Climax Day 2)
Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax Day 4)
Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi H.A.GEE.MEE!!!, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito) vs. VerserK (Shingo Takagi, El Lindaman, Takashi Yoshida) (Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 2017)
Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA & Dragon Kid (Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 2017)
Juice Robinson vs. EVIL (NJPW G1 Climax Day 4)

No but would definitely recommend: 
South Pacific Power Trip vs. British Strong Style (PROGRESS Chapter 45)
Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi H.A.GEE.MEE!!!, Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito) vs. Tribe Vanguard (Kzy, BxB Hulk & Yosuke Santa Maria)
(Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 2017)
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special Day 2)
Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga (NJPW G1 Climax Day 4)

I need to rewatch some G1 matches like MiSu/SANADA & Tacos/Naito, but god, there's been so much good wrestling lately :lol *


----------



## TJQ

HUGE YES to

Kazuchika Okada vs Satoshi Kojima @ G1 Night 8 - ****1/2

kada

Despite having some high highs this year (though for me, not quite as high as some others on here feel), there have been a fair few times where I've found myself getting bored of Okada. I've felt for a long time that Okada has been a catalyst for amazing matches, in that most of the time when he's involved I know the match will end up being great, but I'm almost always more interested in the person challenging him than I am for Okada himself. I'm usually interested in what _the challenger_ is going to do, and how _the challenger_ is going to interact with Okada, because their side of the story in the feud is almost always more interesting. This comes from the feeling that his "character" has become a bit stale, for a long time he's been presented as this near unstoppable dominant champion, but to me he never comes off as anything more than content. But with this match I FINALLY got what I've been craving, and that's the Okada that realizes how long he's been on top of the mountain, and that everybody climbing it is below him. All his taunts/shots to Kojima when he was down/attacking Tenzan etc, did a masterful job of feeding the crowd's desire for Kojima to overcome him. Every one of Kojima's comebacks was blazing hot, with the crowd screaming at every one of his big moves. Every near fall towards the end felt like a heartbreaker. This is what I've been waiting for from him, and it's unfortunate that I don't think they'll fully commit to a heel turn for him because I think this could easily be the best incarnation of Okada. 

No matter what happens I'm not going to complain, because I just got my second favorite Okada match of the year. But I'm still going to cross my fingers going forward.


----------



## peep4life

Playing catch up
Huge yes to Ishii Ibushi ****1/2 G1 night 5

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

Adding to the love for Kojima/Okada ****1/2. Heel Okada is awesome and this probably was the most heated match of the tournament because of that. The crowd absoluely hated Okada and wanted Kojima to beat his ass. At this point I think Okada is capable of pulling a great match out of Lana and Dana Brooke lol


----------



## Zatiel

Holy Jesus a YES to Okada Vs. Kojima. That fire. That scorn. THAT HEEL OKADA. Messing with Tenzan was so good, mocking the guy who gave up the tournament. The Lariats that Kojima threw should be legendary. They played the crowd so well, and did excellent jobs escapism each other's big move attempts to sell the struggle. Freaking loved it.


----------



## fabi1982

YES

Kojima/Okada ****1/4
Elgin/Okada ****


----------



## Groovemachine

Only had time to watch Omega/Elgin, sounds like I definitely need to catch Okada/Kojima!

With that said:

Kenny Omega vs Michael Elgin - NJPW G1 Climax Day 8 - ****1/4

Excellent fire and Omega selling things like a champ. Those backdrop suplexes were disgusting, JEEZUS! 

Also managed to catch some non-G1 stuff, mainly diving into the Dragon Gate Kobe show. 

CIMA & Dragon Kid vs Speed Muscle - Dragon Gate Kobe World Festival - ****

Awesome sprint here, jaw-dropping stuff, particularly as it built to the finish. When these guys are 'on', it's so much fun.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Kojima vs Okada - ****1/4 and Elgin vs Omega - ****1/2


----------



## The Nuke

Groovemachine said:


> Those backdrop suplexes were disgusting, JEEZUS!


Actually I think those were Backdrop Drivers. Kenny lands on his head both times.

very dangerous move. Also the one that I believe killed Misawa. That being said I wouldn't be surprised if taking those drivers and the hammer were both Kenny's idea, knowing that Elgin is very inspired by 90's AJPW.


----------



## Corey

_PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS_ at the very least is a candidate for best UK and/or indy show of the year. My goodness.

*Tornado Rules:* War Machine vs. The London Riots - ***** (YES!)*

Four big lads doing big lad things... AND small lad things! :lol They were flying around with reckless abandon. That tower of doom was FUCKING crazy. Awesome match.

*PROGRESS Atlas Championship:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. WALTER - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Riddle is the man. WALTER is the man. These two are men. They chopped the shit out of each other, suplexed the shit out of each other, and choked the shit out of each other. I have no idea how Riddle isn't dead right now but that's basically what WALTER had to do to win this match; kill him. Totally right there with the SSS16 final as the best UK matches of the year imo. Another fucking awesome match.

*PROGRESS Tag Team Championship Six Man Tag:* CCK (c) & Travis Banks vs. British Strong Style - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

I thought the tornado match was insane and then these guys came out and took it to a whole nother level. Jesus god. Flying tombstone on a steel chair, top rope brainbuster, middle rope piledriver, this fucker had it all. Those pesky fucking BSS lads too... always find a way to come out on top. Great drama in the final minutes.


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima _(NJPW 7/27)_ ***** (YES!)*

I don't know where the hell this came from but it was a HOOT! Okada mocking the fans cheers and dragging Tenzan into the ring was hilariously great and made for a much different match. Kojima brought some awesome fire late in the match but I was super glad to see him go down with only one rainmaker. I legit cannot remember the last time Okada has won with a single one and that's kinda sad. 

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin _(NJPW 7/27)_ ***** (YES!)*

Their G1 USA match featured a hotter crowd and the action came at a quicker pace, but this was still really good too.  I don't wanna say a match was _just_ four stars, but I do feel like there was too many near falls and moves here. It made the burning hammer ending feel a bit flat since it seemed like nothing else was ever gonna end the match and the crowd wasn't even sure how to react. Favorite part of the match was probably the powerbomb on the apron. That looked terribly painful and Omega started bleeding from the mouth pretty much immediately. That and those backdrop drivers, my god he took a beating. Gotta wonder if this has any residual effect going forward.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Finally finished Day 8, which had two of the best matches of the G1 so far.
*
NO to Tama Tonga vs Juice Robinson – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 8, Block B) *

This surprisingly started mostly on the ground, with Tonga getting the heat on Juice who played his always great babyface in peril. While I like Tonga’s character, somebody needs to tell him that saying fuck all the time doesn’t make him any more of a badass. It comes off as annoying as hell. They switched off, with Juice putting on multiple submissions on Tonga, while Juice continued to sell his knee. Tonga eventually attacked the back of his right knee, sending Juice down into a heap.Juice started to get back into it, and they did a lot of counters out of the Pulp Friction before Tonga hit a headshrinker for a near fall. Juice tried a rollup, but Tonga hit a cutter for the win.

Juice as a babyface is hugely enjoyable, and Tonga gave a rock solid performance here as well. Pretty decent match.

***1/2

*NO to SANADA vs Toru Yano - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 8, Block B)*

SANADA don’t want any of Yano’s shit as he went after him early. It was kinda cool for SANADA to be somewhat wacky during this match as Yano did all his usual trickery to try and get a win. I fucking love SANADA taping Yano up in a pretzel, walking calm as a cucumber to the ring, and getting the win, just like that. Fucking hilarious. A nice little comedy match to lighten the mood.

**** (** for the ending alone)*

*NO to Minoru Suzuki vs EVIL – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 8, Block B)*

Just two bad brutes going straight to brawling on the outside almost immediately. I’m not complaining. We got the stereotypical near countout spot as EVIL was left there to crawl back to the ring. Suzuki used a pen as Desperado distracted the ref, and that’s makes two odd objects to use as weapons (the other being the water bottle). EVIL did his conchairto spot, and this feels more like a street fight than anything right now. Really liked how Suzuki caught EVIL’s thumb as he was doing that throat slash gesture, and then worked the thumb over in an armbar.

Then we got a ref bump… and shenanigans. Desperado got involved, then BUSHI came to help, then Taichi got involved, then Takahashi came in for the aid. They traded finisher attempts, and honestly the last 2 minutes were tremendous with counters, and EVIL surprisingly won with his finish. This was kind of a clusterfuck, but it was overall pretty enjoyable. It does make the ref look completely incompetent though.

****1/4*

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Satoshi Kojima - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 8, Block B)*

Man, Okada really was booed in the beginning. Then again, Kojima is basically a lock as a babyface in this like Nagata. So I’m expecting a younger lion versus and old veteran lion type match. We kinda got that as Okada rolled Tenzan into the ring for some huge heat. He continued getting heat as he just weakly kicked Kojima’s back as he was down.

Kojima made a comeback, complete with double overhand Mongolian chops, and his many chops in the corner, which he did twice. Love that! Okada then got control, hit a huge elbow, and called for the rainmaker to massive jeers. Heel Okada is great. There was an awesome spot where Kojima clotheslined Okada off the top rope, and he violently tumbled to the mat. This eventually led to another big near fall as Kojima did a top rope cutter, and then hit a beautiful brainbuster for another near fall. 

They really got hot here, with Kojima teasing the lariat, only to run into a german, and then counter two rainmakers, delivering a lariat as a counter for the latter one. Okada hit his huge dropkick, but his rainmaker was again countered into a huge spinning punch. But a tombstone and a rainmaker ended it. 

This was wonderfully paced, starting slow and working up to a great run at the end where everybody thought Kojima could pull it off. He speaking of which was a tremendous resilient babyface, while Okada seemed to thrive as a heel. Awesome match!

*****1/2*
*
YES to Kenny Omega vs Michael Elgin - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 8, Block B)*

This match was just unreal. They had so many great near falls (Elgin’s reverse rana into a Elgin Bomb, Omega’s piledriver, Elgin’s triple powerbomb combo), so many great spots and sequences (the minute leading up to Omega’s first terminator dive, the powerbomb on the apron by Elgin, those sick suplexes by Elgin near the end on Omega’s head), and it ended with a fucking burning hammer (which I had no idea Elgin even did). I wrote a ton on this while watching it, but it basically ended up with me just writing every awesome move they did, which near the end felt like all of them. 

Both guys gave just marvelous performances, Omega sold like a damn madman for Elgin, and everything Elgin did was impressive and excellent, from his strikes, to every single powerbomb he gave Omega. They have such a great chemistry with one another now, they can always be counted on for a great match, so it isn’t a surprise we got what we did here. It’s also nice Elgin finally got a HUGE win, and it makes things interesting for Omega, especially when it meets Okada later on.

Overall, just an awesome, awesome match that I just loved. 

*****3/4*


----------



## TD Stinger

@Corey, @NastyYaffa, @Dr. Middy



Spoiler: WCPW World Cup USA Qualifier



WCPW World Cup USA Qualifier: Keith Lee vs. Ricochet = Yes!

Y'all need to watch this match. Won't give too much away but probably the best Ricochet match and further validation that Keith Lee is beast and will be a star.






Match starts around the 1hr 45min mark.



Edit: Put it in Spoiler Tags if you haven't watched the whole thing yet.


----------



## Taroostyles

Still playing G1 catch up

Night 3

Goto/Nagata-****
Ishii/Makabe-****1/4
Ibushi/ZSJ-****1/2
Naito/Yoshi-****1/4

Tremendous card overall, hard to find 4 matches on one cars better outside of WK or another major show. I like how all 4 matches were great in their own ways and styles. Nagata and Goto was your classic wrestling match between 2 veterans of the ring. Ishii and Makabe was a war between 2 beasts killing each other. Ibushi and Zack was a technical clinic with Ibushi having to abandon his normal style to win. And the main event was your up and comer trying to take down the big dog but coming up just short in the end. Amazing stuff.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> @Corey, @NastyYaffa, @Dr. Middy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WCPW World Cup USA Qualifier
> 
> 
> 
> WCPW World Cup USA Qualifier: Keith Lee vs. Ricochet = Yes!
> 
> Y'all need to watch this match. Won't give too much away but probably the best Ricochet match and further validation that Keith Lee is beast and will be a star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match starts around the 1hr 45min mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Put it in Spoiler Tags if you haven't watched the whole thing yet.


Thanks for mentioning it here, because w/ G1 going & all, I completely forgot that WCPW was having this World Cup thing going  Definitely will be checking Ricochet vs. BIG KEITH out very soon.


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> @Corey, @NastyYaffa, @Dr. Middy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WCPW World Cup USA Qualifier
> 
> 
> 
> WCPW World Cup USA Qualifier: Keith Lee vs. Ricochet = Yes!
> 
> Y'all need to watch this match. Won't give too much away but probably the best Ricochet match and further validation that Keith Lee is beast and will be a star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match starts around the 1hr 45min mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Put it in Spoiler Tags if you haven't watched the whole thing yet.


Have the show on my favorites. (Y) Pretty much interested in watching the whole thing, but very glad to hear they killed it. WCPW often has just decent cards so hopefully I feel better about this one.


----------



## Dr. Middy

TD Stinger said:


> @Corey, @NastyYaffa, @Dr. Middy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WCPW World Cup USA Qualifier
> 
> 
> 
> WCPW World Cup USA Qualifier: Keith Lee vs. Ricochet = Yes!
> 
> Y'all need to watch this match. Won't give too much away but probably the best Ricochet match and further validation that Keith Lee is beast and will be a star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match starts around the 1hr 45min mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Put it in Spoiler Tags if you haven't watched the whole thing yet.


You had me at Keith Lee/Ricochet :becky2 They had a great match in EVOLVE that I really liked, so if this is even better than that one, then awesome! 

I should watch more WPCW if they have good stuff (Only match I've seen is an Osperay/Galloway title match). I'm swamped by stuff I'd like to watch that the G1 is pushing back. But I'll defintely give that a look, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Have the show on my favorites. (Y) Pretty much interested in watching the whole thing, but very glad to hear they killed it. WCPW often has just decent cards so hopefully I feel better about this one.





Dr. Middy said:


> You had me at Keith Lee/Ricochet :becky2 They had a great match in EVOLVE that I really liked, so if this is even better than that one, then awesome!
> 
> I should watch more WPCW if they have good stuff (Only match I've seen is an Osperay/Galloway title match). I'm swamped by stuff I'd like to watch that the G1 is pushing back. But I'll defintely give that a look, thanks for the recommendation!


The thing with WCPW that I've noticed is that there regular roster doesn't really interest me that much. Guys like Hendry, Coffey, Kirby, Rampage, etc. just don't do a lot for me. Hell, they got Travis Banks, one of the hotter guys in the UK atm, and he's just another guy in a heel stable.

But I usually get interested when they bring a bunch of great talent together like this. I remember seeing that Keith Lee was a substitute for Cody Rhodes and I was like "great!" I like Cody, but I'd rather watch Keith Lee any day of the week.

August should be a great month for wrestling considering Summerslam, Takeover, The G1, the WCPW World Cup Finals, The Finals of the Cuteo Cup in LU, all the indy shows happening around Summerslam week. I might have to take a leave of absence in September to recover, lol.

And like I said, Keith Lee is going to be a star. Best "big guy" out there IMO because while he can do the athletic stuff, he reminds you how much of a beast he is. This guy needs to be on a bigger stage, whether that's in Orlando, Japan, the UK, etc. He is going to be a huge star.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 9:
_Yuji Nagata vs. Togi Makabe-****3/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. Bad Luck Fale-****3/4*
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito-*****1/4*_

My rankings as of the first 9 Nights. Will update after the finals.
1.) Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin from Night 4 of G1 Climax 27-****3/4

2.) Michael Elgin vs. Kenny Omega from Night 8 of G1 Climax 27-****3/4

3.) Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 1 of G1 Climax 27-****3/4

4.) Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 2 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

5.) Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 3 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

6.) Satoshi Kojima vs. Kazuchika Okada from Night 8 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

7.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 1 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

8.) Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 5 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

9.) Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 9 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

10.) Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA from Night 6 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

11.) YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 3 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

12.) Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto from Night 3 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

13.) SANADA vs. EVIL from Night 2 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

14.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata from Night 5 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

15.) Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe from Night 3 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

16.) Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 1 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

17.) Juice Robinson vs. EVIL from Night 4 of G1 Climax 27-****

18.) YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata from Night 1 of G1 Climax 27-****

19.) Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga from Night 4 of G1 Climax 27-****

20.) Toru Yano vs. Kenny Omega from Night 6 of G1 Climax 27-****

21.) Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano from Night 4 of G1 Climax 27-****

22.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 3 of G1 Climax 27-***3/4

23.) Kota Ibushi vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 9 of G1 Climax 27-***3/4

24.) YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 7 of G1 Climax 27-***3/4

25.) Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima from Night 2 of G1 Climax 27-***3/4

26.) Yuji Nagata vs. Togi Makabe from Night 9 of G1 Climax 27-***3/4

27.) Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto from Night 5 of G1 Climax 27-***3/4

28.) SANADA vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 4 of G1 Climax 27-***3/4

29.) Juice Robinson vs. Tama Tonga from Night 8 of G1 Climax 27-***3/4

If you aren't watching the G1, you are doing yourself a massive disservice as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Dr. Middy

For completionists sake, I went back and watched the main event of Night 5. It wasn't too shabby after all was set and done. 

*NO but Recommended - Hirooki Goto vs Togi Makabe – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 5, Block A)*

Just a hard hitting match between two hard hitting dudes. Always love the duel lariat no sell that leads to them simultaneously lariating each other at once, until both fell into a heap. That was great. The rest of the match was just like that, and fine by me. At times this did feel somewhat sluggish, and probably didn’t need all the time it got. Also, I don’t agree with this as the main event either, I feel like Ishii/Ibushi would be a higher profile match. Overall, pretty strong match overall, Makabe looked great.

****3/4*

And Night 9, which was another really solid night with a GREAT main event.

*NO to Togi Makabe vs Yuji Nagata – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 9, Block A)*

Something to keep in mind with this match, is that both guys involved have a combined age of 93. Also, Nagata has all these cupping marks on his back, I remember learning that this is some sort of technique for therapy. Hopefully he’s alright, they’re all along his spinal column area.

This was pretty good overall, with Nagata giving another GREAT performance. I loved the part of the match where Nagata just brutalized Makabe, continually propping him only to smash him to the ground with kicks or punches. We got an amazing turnbuckle spot where they battled only for Makabe to win and hit a flying knee. Sadly another flying knee and Makabe wins. I really hope Nagata gets his win soon, the dude is just one of the MVPs of the entire tournament and continues to lose. Still, this was a really good match by two older vets. 

****1/2*

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Bad Luck Fale - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 9, Block A)*

This is going to be a speed vs power game, you can tell from just the first 30 seconds of this match. Fale smartly went after Ibushi’s leg, getting rid of his kicks and speed. Ibushi played a pretty good babyface (knee selling was ehh) here, getting opportunities to get the best of Fale, only for Fale to resume the ground and pound. Ibushi hit a fucking german suplex to Fale, which in hindsight seemed dumb as hell given the previous knee work, but it was impressive. A slingshot outside missed, and Fale went back on the advantage.

They went out in the crowd, Fale tossing Ibushi into chairs, before Ibushi tossed Fale into the wall. Then for an awesome spot, Ibushi got up on the 2nd tier for a huge moonsault. This led to another countout spot, and I actually though Fale would get counted out here. We got some great near falls with Ibushi rolling up Fale, then hitting him with a superkick. Ibushi then nearly hit a piledriver, but Fale got the counter on the samoan drop, and a near fall on a huge splash. A grenade into a powerbomb ended it. 

This was my favorite Fale match of the tournament, and Ibushi did a wonderful job working with him to have a really fun david and goliath match. Enjoyed this way more than expected.

******

*NO to Hirooki Goto vs Zach Sabre Jr - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 9, Block A)*

It’s always fun to see Sabre tie people in knots, and the Japanese crowd seems to enjoy it as well. Match was mainly built on Goto ‘s offense as a way for him to avoid all of Sabre’s ingenious holds. With Desperado grabbing Goto’s heel early on, it seemed that they wanted him to be the babyface in peril for this match, but I really don’t buy him much in that role.

They had some nice sequences, including multiple kickouts by Goto from Sabre’s bridging pin (which I think he should win with eventually). They had a hot series of striking exchanged that ended with a big Goto lariat and a GTR for the win. 

Pretty decent, Sabre with his usual technical show, and while I didn’t find Goto a great babyface in peril, he and Sabre really had a fun 3 minute or so at the end of this. 

*****

*NO to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs YOSHI-HASHI – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 9, Block A)*

This felt like a friendlier match than the others so far, considering both these guys are babyfaces. Nice slingshot outside by Tanahashi, although it looked like YOSHI’s hit the back of his head there. Also, Tanahashi with his bad arm doing the skin the cat made my arm hurt. 

They really worked a back and forth match here, and then Tanahashi starting work on YOSHI’s leg, including multiple leg submissions like his cloverleaf. They starting slugging it out, until YOSHI hit a shoulder buster and a GREAT looking double knees for a near fall. YOSHI got a bunch of near falls here, one from a swanton and another from a bridging powerbomb. I just wish he could sell his leg more, because his selling is nonexistent right now. Tanahashi hit his signature moves, and a High Fly Flow finishes things.

This was pretty good, YOSHI got a ton during the 2nd half of this match, shame his selling was just not there at all, after Tanahashi did all the work on his leg. Still pretty enjoyable. 

****1/2*

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 9, Block A)*

One of the matches I was really looking forward to. They had a fantastic match in the US G1, I’m expecting more of the same, if not better for this one. And honestly, this was somewhat better.

Main story here was Naito’s clear disrespect to Ishii that lasted throughout the entire match, with him spitting in his face multiple times, not wanting to get in the ring, slapping him in the head teasingly, and in general just being a prick (which he’s great at). Ishii played the resilient babyface, never wanting to stay down, and always getting back up, sometimes from moves normal guys wouldn’t get up from.

They worked a relatively slow match from the beginning that built up the suspense and drama, adding layer upon layer of it as we got Naito working over Ishii’s neck, and his general disrespect. Ishii would continually get shine spots though, and by the last quarter of this match, they were going full boar with some GREAT spots. There was one where Naito hit a destino after a series of moves, only for Ishii to pop right up, and mow over a sitting Naito for a huge lariat and near fall. And this wasn’t the only destino he did that to either. The win by Ishii caught me by surprise, but I loved it.

Overall a tremendous match here by two of the best wrestlers in the company, helped both by their in-ring work, but just as much from their excellent dedication to their characters and face/heel dynamic. Just a GREAT match. 

*****1/2*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bad Luck Fale vs. Kota Ibushi - G1 Day 9 - **** - YES!*

Yeah, this RULED. Loved the early stuff with Ibushi unleashing those deadly kicks on Fale - the big man countered those by just MAULING Ibushi's leg down. I really liked all of Fale's work on the leg, even if it didn't really lead to anything. Ibushi did what he usually does - he stopped selling it once it was time to get his shit in, but I can forgive that because the leg work was forgotten by Fale as well. It wasn't a huge part of the match. The rest of the match is just kickass David vs. Goliath action with Ibushi bumping his ass off for Fale. Great, great stuff.


----------



## flag sabbath

Haven't nominated anything in ages, but I've got to give a big fat *YES!* to *Keith Lee vs Ricochet* from WCPW. This is the Keith Lee match I'd been waiting for. I mean, the Dijak spotfests are some spectacularly enjoyable next-level hoss shit, but what you really want from a guy Lee's size is fly-swatting domination. So props to Ricochet for foregoing the pervasive indy/puro superman bullshit & and fighting from underneath for the duration. A truly memorable match amidst the blur of identikit strong style *****1/4*


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I can't believe that I'm (relatively speaking) keeping up so well this year. I've scoped out the recommended stuff for nights 1 through 5 of the G1, and here's what I've got:

YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)
★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

EVIL vs. SANADA
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 2 (July 20, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 2 (July 20, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 3 (July 21, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 3 (July 21, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 3 (July 21, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 3 (July 21, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

EVIL vs. Juice Robinson
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 4 (July 22, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 4 (July 22, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 5 (July 23, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 5 (July 23, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## Nervosa

Night 10 of the G1 was greatly hampered by an uninterested crowd. Only two matches worth mentioning, here:

Kojima vs. Omega
***3/4
This was basically a slightly weaker version of Kojima/Okada. Omega was a fun dickish heel, wearing his house show tights as an insult to Kojima and the crowd. Kojima had a really nice comeback ion this, but the crowd was much weaker than the Okada match, so Kojima didn’t get the same kind of support down the stretch. Great finishing action, but the quiet crowd hurt it.

Okada vs. Juice
***3/4
Quiet crowd killed this match, too. It had some good action, and when Juice had his fire late in the match, the crowd woke up a little, but it was too little too late. Okada did great from control, attacking the leg when he felt he was falling behind. Okada is also always ready with a great counter, and we saw several, here. Juice really needs a hot crowd buying into him getting an upset, and he sadly did not have that, here.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 10:
_Satoshi Kojima vs. Kenny Omega-****3/4*
Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada-******_


----------



## Dr. Middy

Night 10 in the books. Overall, pretty decent with two strong matches. 

*NO to EVIL vs Toru Yano – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 10, Block A)*

A short comedy match, but EVIL wanted nothing to do with this shit. It was mostly nothing.

**1/2*

*NO to Minoru Suzuki vs Tama Tonga – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 10, Block A)*

I loved Tonga coming out during Suzuki’s entrance and attacking Desperado, and then sneakily trying to follow Suzuki. They ended up in the crowd for a decent little brawl, and it felt like they went around half the entire arena. Really, the entire match was a bunch of brawling all over the place, with chairs, barricades, ring bells, and the works just tossed every which way. Then after all that chaos, we got a ref bump, and a chair fight, Suzuki countered a cutter with a sleeper, and won with the piledriver. 

This was just a mess a times, a bunch of chaotic brawling that just kept going, and then a ref bump. I appreciate both guys’ intensity here, but I just didn’t care for this too much. 

***1/4*
*
NO to SANADA vs Michael Elgin – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 10 Block A)*

They had a pretty nice dynamic early. I always like when the guy in the ring actually opens the ropes and invites his opponent back in, showing zero fear. Both Elgin and SANADA did it to one another, which was cool. SANADA tried to paradise lock Elgin in the ropes, and then they just traded big chops. They traded moves for awhile, and while all of this is very technically sound and all, there is something missing here. Liked the long powerbomb attempt off the turnbuckle by SANADA. They continued a lot of back and forth, and man, SANADA is just smooth like butter in the ring. Dude makes it look pretty effortless with how he countered Elgin whipping him into the posts by going outside and hitting a missile dropkick.

Elgin hit a german on the apron, and then did his huge deadlift falcon arrow for a great near fall. A bunch of counters let to SANADA locking in the dragon sleeper, and then winning with a moonsault. This got really strong as it went on, and they had a really great chemistry overall. I think my biggest gripe is the lack of emotion, but I enjoyed it technically speaking overall. Still, very good match.

****1/2
*
*YES to Kenny Omega vs Satoshi Kojima – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 10, Block A)*

From the start the dynamic here is that Omega was sort of treating this match as a joke to an extent, you could tell from him even keeping his shirt on this time, and even joking straight into the camera and laughing at Kojima’s dive attempt. 

Omega kept the heat for awhile, just continuing to act as a cocky prick the entire time. He did a huge slingshot on Tenzan, but this crowd was awfully quiet and made zero reaction for that. Strange, it got HUGE heat with Okada recently. We got a great exchange of chops in the corner, and Kojima continued to heat up, ripping Omega’s shirt off and chopping the shit out of him. Omega did a great superplex spot for a near fall. Then came the first V-Trigger and first counter and a second counter of the OWA by Kojima as he stayed alive, hitting big moves on Omega. This is actually pretty great right now. But a huge V-Trigger, dragon suplex, V-trigger combo was kicked out of for a near fall, but the OWA was too much for Kojima as he was pinned. 

This was actually pretty great in how Omega slowly realized that Kojima wasn’t somebody to just goof off on. They had some great sequences and spots, and both guys looked great here. Really strong stuff. 
*
*****

*YES to Juice Robinson vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 10, Block A)*

I’m really looking forward to how this one plays out. Juice is getting really popular, so I actually think he has a legit shot to win this, and Okada will probably be tied coming in to face Omega at the last day of the G1.

You can tell from the start that Okada doesn’t seriously take Juice as a challenger, the expression on his face tells it. They started at a decent pace, with Okada taking Juice outside and giving him drop toehold into a chair. Okada was in heel mode today, sarcastically clapping with the crowd as he continued heat on Juice, who was like always playing his great babyface character and getting the crowd behind him. Eventually roles reversed, and Juice was in control, hitting all his signature spots.

Juice’s knee came into play again as Okada countered a codebreaker into a modified figure four or some kind, which was great as Juice was a babyface in peril. They teased a suplex outside, but Juice ended up taking a backdrop to the apron instead. I’ve seen them tease the suplex to the floor before, and it makes me wonder which guys are gonna be the one to do it. 

Juice rolls back in nearly at 20. First rainmaker attempt is countered into a full nelson slam. Huge standing dropkicks were traded, before a second rainmaker was countered into a lariat. An attempt at the Pulp Friction was countered into a tombstone by Okada. Okada began taunting Juice and screaming at him, and Juice started hyping the hell up, giving a huge powerbomb for a near fall. An attempt for the Pulp Friction led to a rainmaker hitting, followed by another as Okada kept his hand locked. Juice countered with a huge fist, and had his finish countered into a german and a third rainmaker for the win.

I thought this was just great, especially for Juice, who was in a pretty competitive match with Okada, and it took 3 rainmakers to put him down. Juice comes out good in defeat as a resilient sympathetic babyface with fire, and Okada racked up another win. Really fun match!

*****1/4 *


----------



## Corey

*YES! (****)* for *Keith Lee vs. Ricochet*. Both guys were excellent in their roles and the finish legit shocked me. Great match.

Okada/Juice - **** 3/4* (Honestly loved the match but wish the crowd cared more and those fucking rainmaker attempts annoy me more and more these days)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Here's the July update:



> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 7 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 21 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 24 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 37 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 51 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 12 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 14 ||*
> The Big Guns vs. NEXTREAM (AJPW Excite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 17 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 15 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 5 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 5 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Spring Navigation - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Hojo vs. Konami (Stardom Grows Up Stars - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Shinichi Suzukawa (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 43 ||*
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 4 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 14 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 7 ||
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 7 ||
> ACH vs. Tiger Mask (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 2nd Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee, Juice Robinson, Ricochet, Ryusuke Taguchi & Satoshi Kojima vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 15 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Navigation with Breeze - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 19) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Okami (BJW 11/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jake Lee (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 4 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 19 ||*
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Suwama vs. Kohei Sato & Shingo Takagi (Fortune Dream 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Juice Robinson, KUSHIDA & Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Kizuna Road - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom Galaxy Stars) || YES = 3 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino (BJW Road to Ryogokutan - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody Rhodes (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. RPG Vice (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Jimmyz vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (BJW Ryogokutan) || YES = 3 ||
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27.- Day 1) || YES = 27 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 12 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 12 ||*
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 7 ||
> VerserK vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Over Generation vs. DoiYoshi (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 5 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 11 ||*
> Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 9 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 2 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH TV 18/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Trent (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> OI4K vs. The SuperKliq (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 3 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 3 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
> Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
> Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 9 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier, Jason Cade, Ricochet & Sami Callihan vs. Drew Galloway, Lio Rush, Marty Scurll, Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 8 ||
> *The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 16 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 5 ||
> The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 5 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 3 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Jay White (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Masters of the Craft) || YES = 2 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction vs. The Elite (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Dearborn) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 8 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 5 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 4 ||
> Corey Hollis vs. David Starr (PWX What Lies Beneath) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (AAW Thursday Night Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Adam Cole (NEW Spring Slam Tour: Newburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 27/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Flamita vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 20) || YES = 7 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (PWC UnBroLievable) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hangman Page (ROH TV 03/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 8 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Chuck Taylor & RPG Vice (ROH TV 10/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Web Exclusive 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Killers Among Us) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes vs. Kid Lykos vs. Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (FCP Stranger Than Fiction) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Go With The Flow) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 7 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Dragon Azteca Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 25) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 05/07) || YES = 4 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 3 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> The London Riots vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> CCK vs. The British Strong Style (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. Paul London (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 12/07) || YES = 3 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - USA Qualifying Round) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 19 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 8 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 3 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 19 ||*
> Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Luke Harper vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 26/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 3 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 01/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 10/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven (UK Championship Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (UK Championship Special) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 31 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 5 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 12 ||*
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick (205 Live 23/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> *Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins (Extreme Rules) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 07/06) || YES = 3 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 8 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
> *Asuka vs. Nikki Cross (NXT 28/06) || YES = 10 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 05/07) || YES = 3 ||
> Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 18/07) || YES = 2 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Battleground) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho (SmackDown 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> TNA/GFW:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee (Impact Wrestling 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelina Love & Davey Richards vs. Alisha Edwards & Eddie Edwards (Slammiversary XV) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion (AULL 01/03) || YES = 1 ||
> *LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico & El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson & Ultimo Guerrero (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 20/06) || YES = 2 ||


----------



## Groovemachine

*Keith Lee vs Ricochet - WCPW World Cup USA Qualifiers - ***3/4*

Loved the roles they played here; Lee was great as a 'proper' monster, but moreso than that it was awesome to see Ricochet as the underdog again, something he hasn't played outside of Lucha Underground in a little while. This combination added up to a tremendous dynamic, and although for me it didn't quite reach fifth gear, they told a good story.


----------



## Corey

*Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship:* Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Suwama _(AJPW 7/17)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
https://rutube.ru/video/e76352f056c6e8b88b0ba0a24af90dda/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

Fantastic fucking title match. The cool thing about All Japan is that they don't waste any time and seem to always cut right to the chase. That's exactly what they did here with Suwama attacking Shuji's neck immediately and trying throughout the whole match to hit the piledriver. They drop each other on their heads a bunch of times and throw some nasty forearms along the way. It's a breezy 19 minutes and the crowd is real into it. Check her out.


----------



## Mordecay

Yes to Naito/Ishii G1 27 Day 9 ****1/4

Yes to Nagata/Ishii G1 27 Day 11 ****3/4

Yes to Tanahashi/Ibushi G1 27 Day 11 ****1/2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 11:
_Yuji Nagata vs. Tomohiro Ishii-*****1/4*
Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito-*****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi-*****3/4*_


----------



## Nervosa

Night 11

Fale vs. YOSHIHASHI
***3/4
Shit, that was great! No really, that was great! For me, that right there is Fale’s best match of the tournament. HASHI has struggled this year in matches where he isn’t the favorite, but the two matches where he had the crowd on his side (against Sabre, and here against Fale) he is excellent. Crowd rallied behind him when he was worked over, and his bad luck fall reversal was AMAZING. The finish was also perfect, as it played off the damage done through the butterfly lock. This was so, so, good. 

Makabe vs. Sabre
***1/4
Nice little match. Makabe continues to hold his own, and they did a decent leg story work a workover. Crowd really seemed to rally behind Makabe, as Zack was in super dick mode. Closing stretch played into what weve seen with Zack, with Makabe looking strong, even with the tapout.

Nagata vs. Ishii
****1/2
How do they keep making me believe that Nagata is going to win WHEN I KNOW DAMN WELL HE WONT. This was really excellent, as Nagata kinda broke Ishii out of his ‘move-trading’ tendencies that hurt a lot of his matches. They had Nagata counter Ishii’s brainbuster several times, and then had him win some key strike exchanges to make you suspect an upset. Alas, it wasn’t to be, but this is the third time they really made something special with the Nagata story. 

Naito vs. Goto
***1/2
A fine match where Naito forced Goto out of his bad habits, and made something very pretty fun. The neckwork by Naito was great, and Goto actually chilled the fuck out instead of mounting a comeback every five minutes. When he finally did come back, he actually had the crowd with him a little. Finishing stretch wasn’t bad, but definitely didn’t have the big nearfalls we would expect. I will say both Destinos were very sloppy, which really hurt the finish for me.

Ibushi vs. Tanahshi
****1/4
They wanted an epic match, and we got ‘only’ a great one. At this point, you just have to accept that no matter how much the leg is worked, Ibushi is just not going to sell it. Like…at all. Also, the finish was weird. The big last ride kickout was cool, but then the pull-knee finishes it? If Ibushi goes straight up and hits the firebird splash, this match has a much stronger ending, but as it was, the finish felt flat, and the crowd, while happy Ibushi won, were a little deflated. That said, the match was fun. Tanahashi played heel, which really suited Ibushi for his comebacks, and the crowd was certainly into it. Ibushi kinda botched the lawn dart, but the finishing stretch was still really exciting. This is a great match that will polarize people on how much they mind the bad selling and soft finish.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Ishii vs Nagata - G1 Climax Night 11 - ****1/2
Yes to Ibushi vs Tanahashi - G1 Climax Night 11 - ****1/2

No to Goto vs Naito - G1 Climax Night 11 - **1/2


----------



## antoniomare007

Not a MOTYC but fuck it...

*Rusev vs Chad Gable - Smackdown 8/1/17*

Outstanding 9 minute match. I really like the new SD feature were you get to keep watching the match while they are on commercial, made me appreciate this even more. Very simple story with Gable having to overcome the size difference by working the legs and picking any opportunity to show his strength and suplex RuRu to Bolivia. You know me, simple stuff + good work/fun spots = happy antonio and this delivered that in spades.

Too fucking bad they are gonna feed Rusev to that cancer Randy Orton. RuRu continues the be the most underrated talent on the roster. Dude should be world champion IDGAF.

BTW, so glad to see motivated Nakamura back in the ring. It's been a long ass time since the Zayn match and watching him do what we all know he can against a dude like Cena was pretty fucking awesome. Too bad he's probably go back to half assing it now that he's gonna face Jinder though lol.



Corey said:


> *Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship:* Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Suwama _(AJPW 7/17)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
> https://rutube.ru/video/e76352f056c6e8b88b0ba0a24af90dda/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user
> 
> Fantastic fucking title match. The cool thing about All Japan is that they don't waste any time and seem to always cut right to the chase. That's exactly what they did here with Suwama attacking Shuji's neck immediately and trying throughout the whole match to hit the piledriver. They drop each other on their heads a bunch of times and throw some nasty forearms along the way. It's a breezy 19 minutes and the crowd is real into it. Check her out.



About damn time this show was upped, can't wait to watch the main event and the Kento match. Any word on the 7/5 show? I really wanna see the short Akiyama/Omori vs Young Lions tag match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Very good show for Night 11 of the G1!

*NO to YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 11, Block A)
*
Fale was in give no fucks mode, as he ruined like 20 rows of seating by tossing poor YOSHI on them for a near count out. You had a typical david/goliath setup here, as YOSHI played babyface in peril, getting beat up by Fale for the majority of the match before starting to mount a comeback near the end. YOSHI is getting some real good babyface reactions in this match. The powerbomb counter into a sleeper hold was a nice spot, and they made him look like he could tap out Fale with the butterfly lock. But then we got an awesome surprise roll up which the Japanese announcers sold amazingly. 

This was a great Fale match, his 2nd best after the Ibushi match, and I actually really enjoyed this. 

****1/2*

*NO to Zack Sabre Jr. Vs Togi Makabe – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 11, Block A)*

There wasn’t much of a mix in styles here, Makabe was gonna win doing only his match, while Sabre only was gonna do his. That did change when we got a great battle of punches and strikes, and Makabe the first up despite being the one knocked down first. Sabre though rolled out of the way of a knee, and makabe tapped out to some sort of leg submission variation.

This was solid, but really just another match. 

***3/4*
*
YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 11, Block A)*

Don’t even know who the cheer for here. Nagata has been amazing, and Ishii is always my favorite New Japan guy. You can see the urgency in both guys from the start, especially Nagata, knowing he hasn’t won a match yet has to be killing him. We got a great sequence of back and forth strikes with some awesome expressions by both dudes. Really, this whole match was a battle of two dudes who could absorb a huge amount of punishment and give it right back. 

By the 2nd half, holy shit did this ramp up and become just an awesome match. They got their big spots, and then Nagata started to try and destroy Ishii with forearms and a huge kick, only for Ishii to get up and give it right back. Nagata busted out a top rope exploder for a near fall, followed by suplex no sells and lariat no sells, and near falls by Ishii with a powerbomb and two huge lariats. The best near fall was Nagata’s brainbuster, where I thought he actually was finally gonna win. But Ishii came back with a huge clothesline to a sitting Nagata, and then a brainbuster. 

This was just fantastic in every way, from their selling to their expressions. Both guys just beat the crap out of one another, and Nagata is just getting so incredibly close to finally winning but he just couldn’t pull it off. Their chemistry was great, and I loved everything about this. 

*****1/2*

*NO to Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 11, Block A)*

Naito’s spitting so much he’s running out of it. We got a neckbreaker on the apron by Naito early, who seemed content to relax and take some time as Goto got close to be counted out. For awhile, they just traded segment in control, as they hit their signature moves. It’s still weird sometimes to see Goto as the one in peril, while the crowd all cheers for Naito anyway. 

They had a nice little slugfest before Naito went on offense again, hitting a nice top rope hurricanrana, before a destino was countered by Goto into a neckbreaker variation. He put on a sleeper hold, before some counters lead to another destino attempt that was foiled by Goto. A GTR attempt was countered by Naito, leading into a destino that Goto kicked out of, but he went right to a second one for the win. 

This was a very solid, well worked match by both men. They gelled fine I suppose, but this did feel anti-climactic at times, and overall not as good as what I think both of them could have. Still, it was pretty good.

****1/2*

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 11, Block A)*

Ibushi is the clear favorite here, like 100% so, which is interesting. Tanahashi has seemed tired the last few matches, so we’ll see if ramps it up here.

There was an element of sportsmanship initially, until Tanahashi actually started acting a bit heelish, not going for the clean break. He continued that as he worked over Ibushi and posed to the crowd. Tanahashi began to do work on the right knee of Ibushi, who is doing some great selling as Tanahashi continues to get some great heat. Ibushi got some shine, with a flurry of kicks and a standing moonsault for a near fall. A jumping hurricanrana led to Ibushi doing a great moonsault off the middle rope to the outside. 

Ibushi then teased his deadlift german, before Tanahashi hit a dragon screw in the ropes, continuing the work on Ibushi’s knee, and then hit a huge high fly flow to the outside. The knee work continued with more rope bound dragon screws by Tanahashi, and then a cloverleaf submission as the crowd was solidly behind Ibushi. Both guys hit big germans, before Ibushi did a great counter where he ended up giving Tanahashi a double foot stop. They slugged it out before Ibushi tried and had a lawn dart spot countered, but Ibushi stopped a high fly flow attempt with a pele kick. Ibushi then took Tanahashi and lawn darted him into the buckle, before hitting his AWESOME deadlift german suplex for a great near fall.

A first attempt at a last ride powerbomb was countered into a neckbreaker by Tanahashi. A bridging german was hit by Tanahashi for the near fall, as was the slingblade, and then the high fly flow was hit once, but was countered on the 2nd try! Tanahashi countered to the knee, and a beautiful hit to the head put Tanahashi down. Ibushi hit the last ride powerbomb, but only got the near fall as he stared in disbelief. He hit another knee, and surprisingly got the pin, which I did not expect at all!

This was a really great match that was paced tremendously well, with time to make all of the bigger moves matter. Ibushi continues to impress, working in all different facets to best match his opponent, and he worked well with Tanahashi here, who I was happy to see give a great performance in defeat. Overall, really excellent match! 

*****1/4*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 11 - ****1/4*

The Nagata story has been one of the best things about the G1 this year, and it helped lead to some incredible nearfalls in this one. Ishii really sold it too, especially his utter frustration when Nagata kicked out of the low clothesline.

*Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 11 - *****

I don't think they got to a place where they were firing on all cylinders but nonetheless this was a great encounter with some decent limbwork.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata - **** - YES!*

The early stages of the match saw Ishii be an arrogant bully to Nagata - that created a nice little story for this to go with them just beating the crap out of each other. I loved Nagata gaining the control over Ishii & Ishii selling those deadly kicks. The last third of them just busting out big bombs for those nearfalls was great - Ishii's facial expressions & body language when Nagata kicked out of his big stuff were so amazing. Sold the frustration perfectly. Great match.

As for Ibushi/Tana, that never really grabbed me, even though you could say that Ibushi no-selling Tana's leg work once again was a nice callback to their 2015 match :lol

*Chad Gable vs. Rusev - SmackDown 08/01 - **** - YES!*

Chad Gable & Rusev are 2 guys who have always got tons of hype, but I've never really been super impressed with their in ring work. That changed here as both of them gave absolutely fantastic performances; you got Gable as the stamina machine, never getting tired, trying to ground Rusev w/ that leg work & then busting out those gorgeous Suplex's - and you also got Rusev as the big Goliath throwing the smaller man around, all the while selling his ass off for him. Great dynamic & great stuff all around. Fantastic match.


----------



## PUNQ

I dipped into the world of AAA and like to *NOMINATE/YES*:

*Ayako Hamada (c) -vs- Taya – (AAA Reina de Reinas Title; Street) [*** 1/2]* 
--- All-out war! An UGLY war! One for the magazines with wonderful images of a bloody Taya and a suicidal Hamada! Old school hardcore match with ladders and chairs getting trashed all around the ring area. Regardless of the gimmick violence, the fight felt like a fight with a heart and was elevated that way.

Also interesting from this years AAA, but not MOTY conteders:

January 20, 2017
*Hijo del Fantasma (c) -vs- Garza Jr. - (AAA Cruiserweight Title) [***]*

February 11, 2017
*3. Carta Brava Jr. & Súper Fly -vs- Aerostar & Argenis [***]*

March 19, 2017
*Dark Cuervo & Dark Scoria -vs- El Mesías & Pagano - (Cage) [***]
Aerostar -vs- Súper Fly - (Mask vs Hair) [*** 1/4]*

June 4, 2017
*Pimpinela Escarlata -vs- Mamba - (Hair Match) [***]*


----------



## Concrete

I like popping in this thread during G1 and going "Oh wow everyone isn't just watching the G1. That's neat". 

Need to check out all Shuji matches. Can't wait for THE BIG ONE! That Miyahara match has hype. So much hype. Then pair that with Kojima vs. Suwama, a man who wants to shoot? We blessed folks.


----------



## Corey

Ishii vs. Nagata - ***** (YES!)*

Nagata doing everything in his power to win matches and put on great performances and they won't let him have one.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Ishii vs. Nagata - ***** (YES!)*
> 
> Nagata doing everything in his power to win matches and put on great performances and they won't let him have one.











Classic Gedo  First Liger, now Nagata. Gonna be great when Nagata finally gets his first (& probably only) tournament win.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Shuji Isikawa vs Suwama - All Japan Triple Crown 7/17/17 - YES!
*

Tights and boots Shuji! At first this seems it's gonna be a mess of a match, but Wada DA GAWD goes full :fuckedup and changes the flow of everything. Besides Wada, I wasn't very compelled by the first 10 minutes. It was a half assed "ram against your opponent" formula match with weak strike exchanges. But once the action starts to pick up and Korakuen starts to become a factor, this becomes a must watch, they even change the intensity of their strikes. Loved Suwama using the sleeper as his trump card whenever he needed to slow Ishikawa down, also loved his desperation in the last minute trying to escape the inevitable. The last stretch is fighting spirit at it's best and even though I knew the outcome, I was fooled by a couple of nearfalls. It the first few minutes weren't so meh this might've been one of my top matches of the year so far. Still, this is more than worth a look, MOTYC bama



PS: Miyahara vs Doering was another example of All Japan showing you can have a compelling short match and deliver. Korakuen wanted the upset but Miyahara was able to comeback from a beating and get the W. They could've had a MOTYC but this wasn't meant to be one, instead it's a really fun 9 minute bout.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 12:
_Juice Robinson vs. SANADA-*****1/4*
Kenny Omega vs. EVIL-*****1/2*_


----------



## Arkham258

Dante Fox vs Prince Puma - Lucha Underground Cueto Cup 8/2/17

That match was fucking awesome!


----------



## dukenukem3do

NXT 8/2/17
Alestier Black vs Kyle O'Reiley ****1/2


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* SANADA vs. Juice Robinson _(NJPW 8/2)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

This is without a doubt imo the biggest gem of the entire G1 to this point and the match I've been wanting to see Juice have ever since his leg injury. Absolutely compelling stuff with great work from both guys. The biggest thing that I love about Juice's selling is that he limits his movement and lets his opponent come to him when he's hurt. That's exactly what you would have to do with a legit leg injury. Ibushi should take some pointers.  @TJQ idk how far behind you are in the tournament but my man I hope you enjoy this as much I did. It's damn good stuff.

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kenny Omega vs. EVIL _(NJPW 8/2)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Wow. I've said it a few times in the G1 thread but with long tournaments like these I'm constantly watching to see what feels _different_. Well, this indeed felt different to me and it was pretty damn amazing. I love how they incorporated all the stuff on the outside without making it feel like a wacky comedy match or a garbage brawl. This was a very serious main event with some very nasty looking bumps and strikes. My hat is off to EVIL here because idk whether he was knocked out with that last v-trigger or if he was selling like his life depended on it, but either way I don't think I'll forget that for a long time and he put on the best match of his career against one of the absolute best wrestlers in the world. This is now my 2nd favorite match of the tourney and I never would've expected that.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> *G1 Climax B Block:* SANADA vs. Juice Robinson _(NJPW 8/2)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
> 
> This is without a doubt imo the biggest gem of the entire G1 to this point and the match I've been wanting to see Juice have ever since his leg injury. Absolutely compelling stuff with great work from both guys. The biggest thing that I love about Juice's selling is that he limits his movement and lets his opponent come to him when he's hurt. That's exactly what you would have to do with a legit leg injury. Ibushi should take some pointers.  @TJQ idk how far behind you are in the tournament but my man I hope you enjoy this as much I did. It's damn good stuff.


:frankdance

I'm like 3 days behind because I've been busy and a little bit burnt out on watching like 3 hours of wrestling every day, BUT YOU BET YOUR SWEET ASS I'M GOING TO WATCH ANOTHER CERTIFIED JUICE ROBINSON BANGER. Will report back with 6.25 rating.

edit: @Corey

YES to SANADA vs Juice Robinson - ****

Juice and SANADA have been two of my standout favorites from the G1 so far, so it only stands to reason that their match would end up being on the higher end of things as well. 

Juice just continues to climb the NJPW ladder for me, and busts out individual performance of the night damn near every time he shows up. His individual performances have been off the charts, everything he does is right on the mark. It's 2017 and CJ Parker might be my favorite performer in NJPW, I think this after every one of his matches and it never seems to be less weird :lol


----------



## Corey

We got guys jumping on the Juice bandwagon left and right here. It's amazing. I remember a little over a year ago when I was driving that wagon with no passengers inside. :lol


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Yes to these g1 matches

Ibushi/Naito - *****
Ibushi/Ishii - **** 1/2 
Ibushi/Tanahashi - **** 3/4 


Ibushi been the mvp of 2017


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Some recently watched sh*t.

*Trevor Lee (c) v. Chip Day, CWF Mid Atlantic EP. 102* - ***** 3/4*
*Trevor Lee (c) v. Michael Elgin, CWF Mid Atlantic EP. 112* - ***** 1/2*
*Trevor Lee (c) v. Alex Daniels CWF Mid Atlantic 5/27/17* - ***** 1/2*
*Trevor Lee (c) v. Nick Richards, CWF EP. 113* - ***** 1/4*
*Trevor Lee (c) v. Brad Attitude, CWF EP. 88* - ***** 1/4*

*Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 27* - ***** 1/2*
*Yuji Nagata v. Tomohirio Ishii, G1 Climax 27* - ***** 1/2*
*Kazuchika Okada v. Juice Robinson, G1 Climax 27* - ******
*Kenny Omega v. EVIL, G1 Climax 27* - ******
*Kenny Omega v. Satoshi Kojima, G1 Climax 27* - ******
*Juice Robinson v. SANADA, G1 Climax 27* -* *****

*Keith Lee v. Ricochet, WCPW World Cup *- ******

*Kyle O'Reilly v. Aleister Black, NXT TV 8/2/17* - ******

Adam should've taken more indy dates


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Just finished catching up to the G1 & YES! to the following:

Kota Ibushi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax Day 11)
EVIL vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax Day 8)
Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (G1 Climax Day Day 8)
Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax Day 8)

No! but would recommend:
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax Day 5)
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax Day 11) 
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax Day 9)
*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Everybody who hasn't should do what @MarkyWhipwreck did & that is to watch all the title defenses of the best champ in wrestling right now, the mothafuckin' Carolina Caveman!


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> Everybody who hasn't should do what @ MarkyWhipwreck; did & that is to watch all the title defenses of *the best champ in wrestling right now*, the mothafuckin' Carolina Caveman!


I've watched all Okada's singles matches though :hmmm

If I get some time after Summerslam, the G1, BOLA and the Mae Young Classic stuff I may watch some of Trevor Lee's matches.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NastyYaffa said:


> Everybody who hasn't should do what @MarkyWhipwreck did & that is to watch all the title defenses of the best champ in wrestling right now, the mothafuckin' Carolina Caveman!


I always knee Trevor was a really good wrestler but those defenses really made him one of my favorites. His work is excellent, he bumps his a** off, he sells, his matches all tell an excellent story that he never abandons and he always makes his opponents come out looking like a superstar prime example would be the Alex Daniels match. 

I also have his match with Chip Day as my 2nd best indy match of 2017 behind Cole/Gresham.

Trevor Lee is definitely in my MOTY Factory along with guys like Okada, Shibata, Omega, Ishii, Adam Cole, Sabre Jr, Riddle, Elgin :lol


----------



## Corey

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Ibushi been the mvp of 2017


The MVP of the G1 sure, but the year? Nah. He was MIA the first 7 months. Literally wrestled a total of 11 matches before the tournament started. :lol



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam should've taken more indy dates


You still manage to squeeze his name into a post that has nothing to do with him. :lol



Mordecay said:


> I've watched all Okada's singles matches though :hmmm


:booklel

I see what ya did there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> You still manage to squeeze his name into a post that has nothing to do with him. :lol


Not true, I'm in a dryspell for new Adam matches :lol I would've surely had something to nom had he had more matches in July.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Corey said:


> The MVP of the G1 sure, but the year? Nah. He was MIA the first 7 months. Literally wrestled a total of 11 matches before the tournament started. :lol
> 
> 
> You still manage to squeeze his name into a post that has nothing to do with him. :lol
> 
> 
> :booklel
> 
> I see what ya did there.



Your right. Omega and Okada are ahead of him but id put Ibushi in the top 3 based on this g1 alone


----------



## Natecore

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Your right. Omega and Okada are ahead of him but id put Ibushi in the top 3 based on this g1 alone


You do know Kushida and Takahashi exist, right?

Darryl (RIP) has an argument over Ibushi too.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Night 12 in the books!

*YES to Juice Robinson vs SANADA – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 12, Block B)*

It was cool to see them do one of those simultaneous spots that Ricochet/Osperay are famous for, I liked that. SANADA began work on the leg which has been a running theme of Juice matches during most of the G1. Juice played a great babyface in peril like always, even more so considering a loss could technically eliminate him, especially in the figure four SANADA put him in. Loved that they actually rolled all the way out of the ring still in the hold, don’t see that often. Also great that SANADA tried to hold it till 20 to get Juice counted out, that was smart.

SANADA’s run through the corner to jump up and hit a top rope dropkick is always smooth as butter. Juice tried for a Pulp Friction, but instead hit a lariat for a near fall. They countered their finishes, and just went on a countering spree before SANADA got the dragon sleeper and the moonsault to win. 

This was really great, with Juice showing more urgency than ever, knowing he’s on the brick of elimination, while SANADA gave another really strong performance (but still lacking some personality). Very good match, but poor Juice :mj2

******

*FUCK NO to Toru Yano vs Michael Elgin – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 12, Block B)*

Elgin could give two shits about Yano, just wanting to get this done so he can move on. We got ref fuckery, a low blow, Elgin went into the turnbuckle, and then Yano got Elgin disqualified to end his chance at winning. 

What the fuck was this? I mean I get booking this early on or something, but Elgin was a star in this tournament, giving two of the best matches of the entire thing, and then let him beat Omega, clean! Now, he had to lose to Yano for whatever reason, and it just feels like a huge waste. God, fuck this match.

*DUD*

*NO to Minoru Suzuki vs Satoshi Kojima – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 12, Block B)*

We got some outside brawling and Suzuki-gun shenanigans to start, but Tenzan tried to save the day. Thankfully we got back in the ring after a 2nd Suzuki gun interference, and we got ten thousand chops! A turnbuckle spot led to an odd abdominal stretch on the top rope, which felt somewhat anticlimactic. We got an armbar and a sleeper by Suzuki, but Kojima countered the first piledriver attempt and hit a big lariat.

Then, MORE Suzuki gun fuckery, but thank god Tenzan helped save the day. Kojima hit a brainbuster for a near fall, but Suzuki caught him with a dropkick, put him a sleeper, and a piledriver for the win.

This was merely okay. I’ve grown just bored of all the Suzuki gun fuckery, and I’d prefer it much better when Suzuki just beats the hell out of babyfaces while looking like an evil monster. Kojima did his best as a babyface, but this was just fine and nothing else. 

***1/2*

*NO to Kazuchika Okada vs Tama Tonga – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 12, Block B)*

Well Okada is back to being the face as Tonga went right after him, before he could even get his robes off. Tonga showboated and did the Okada pose in Okada’s robe, which was hilarious, only Okada didn’t seem to agree. 

Tonga took heat early, as he gave Okada a flapjack like move onto the apron, and proceeded to stay on top in the ring. This seemed to improve once Okada took the helm, Tonga on heat was really dull. Honestly, they don’t seem to have much chemistry with one another as they struggled through countering into a neckbreaker spot. A first rainmaker was countered, and Tonga hit a spear for a near fall. Another sequence ended with Tonga countering another rainmaker into a great DDT for the near fall. Tonga tried to counter a rainmaker into that cutter, but missed, but Tonga was able to counter Okada’s huge dropkick into a cutter, only for Okada now to counter that. This is picking up. Okada caught Tonga for a german, and then hit a rainmaker for the win.

This was merely okay, but had a pretty good closing few minutes where Tonga seemed to wake up. But during the match I wasn’t really keen with his performance, and at times they felt like they weren’t gelling well. Pretty decent match overall I suppose. 

*****

*YES to Kenny Omega vs EVIL – G1 Climax (Night 12, Block B)*

The minute I saw EVIL pulling back the mats and choking Omega with the wire, I could tell this was going to be the two of them just killing one another. 

We got lots of weapons and spots, with Kenny flying off the apron with a knee into a held chair by EVIL, a flat back bump on the non-padded ground, chairshots, Omega’s always awesome terminator dive outside, Omega doing a double stomp on a table on EVIL, and EVIL doing a rock bottom on Omega through the table (which busted EVIL’s face open). EVIL got some near falls on Omega after the table spot, only for them to start trading their signature spots with a lot of fantastic sequences and counters.

Omega spent forever selling a headlock (sleeper maybe), but finally got out of it and hit some huge knees for a near fall of his own. That last huge V-trigger knocked out EVIL for real it looked like, with how Omega had a much more difficult time getting him to comply with his moves, and a OWA ended that.

This was a lot different of a match than most others, relying a lot more on spots than an cohesive story. Nevertheless, these two guys just killed one another, and a lot of their spots looked really cool and god the crowd behind them. Really great match, wasn’t my favorite, but it was fun.

******


----------



## PUNQ

I haven't reached as far as to enjoy the G-1 like you guys, but I have been enjoying the first quarter of 2017's New Japan output. They're are all *YES* for me:


January 4, 2017, Tokyo Dome¨

*Katsuyori Shibata (c) -vs- Hirooki Goto – (NEVER Openweight Title) [*** 3/4]*
— A battle. A brutal tactical battle! Shibata opened in control and full of fire, with Goto gradually shifting the pace to his liking, frustrating Shibata and putting him off his game plan. Goto survived the onslaught and delivered the fierce attacks himself to end a fight you never knew how was going to turn. What was sure, was that it was a fight of high quality.


*Tetsuya Naito (c) -vs- Hiroshi Tanahashi – (IWGP Intercontinental Title) [****]*
— They were going at a very systematic pace, so quality wise it could have gone either way, but thankfully they delivered a great climax portion which suited the build-up nicely and we had the big moment the show needed. Someone retaining a belt! And Naito was pure gold here, Tanahashi not far behind trying to get his career back on track. The story worked and we got awarded for it.


*Kazuchika Okada (c) -vs- Kenny Omega – (IWGP Title) [**** 1/2]*
— Let’s start with the negative. It’s not much. Just that I do have some difficulty taking Omega seriously as he’s a little too comical in his way (hey, last time I saw him he was wrestling little girls). Might be a cool thing if he ever survives and gets to WWE, but for NJPW that’s too goofy. Not the worst offender here, but it takes a while before I’m able to really believe and get behind him. As the match progressed all that was forgotten, but the first 20 minutes wasn’t really needed as it was mainly filler wrestling. Solid, but not really going anywhere. Just keeping things moving setting up little things. After that it was an amazing 26 minute match! Killer finishers and heart-jumping pinfall attempts! They just kept it going, pure murder-style! The backflip out of the ring was spectacular too, especially with the head landing where the table didn’t break all the way through. They pulled out all the stops to make the Tokyo Dome explode. Fantastic excitement! Greatest match ever? Not smart enough for that. But as a pure crowd pleaser it superb!



*January 22, 2017, Tokyo*

*Volador Jr. -vs- Ultimo Guerrero [*** 1/2]*
— The crowd was loving it before it even started! They wanted a great match and got it! Guerrero the general, Volador the brave soldier…. and out of that a spectacular clash with Guerrero throwing Volador and himself all over the place while Volador was jumping at all angles. The excitement grew steady and both came out of it with their reputations more than in tact.



*February 11, 2017, Osaka*

*Katsuyori Shibata (c) -vs- Will Ospreay – (RevPro British Heavyweight Title) [*** 1/2]*
— This clicked well for me! Well portioned build-up between two lanky wrestlers which complimented each other well considering their different styles. Blended well and quickly got in the excitement. I would have loved for it to go a few more rounds, but this was a quality match the way it was delivered. And I can’t help but think Ospreay will become a very good rival for Okada once he become a little more manly in his style. Study less junior heavyweights and study Tsuruta, my lad.


*Tetsuya Naito (c) -vs- Michael Elgin – (IWGP Intercontinental Title) [**** 1/4]*
— Elgin is like an old school territory wrestler who can do all these modern moves with utmost professionalism. Like the potato (not just in looks), he can be used for a variety of ideas and works well with whatever dish the promoters want to serve its fans. Here he looked like a true challenge for their darling Naito. It’s his built which is Elgin’s charisma and which carries him looking credible, and his excellent execution make sure the fans take him seriously. This is the first big match I see of him and he won me over! A little slowly paced and losing it’s momentum a couple of times, but this was pure class at work, constructing it’s moments so well. The fans could barely believe how much of a threat the stocky Canadian was. He really wiped off that smirky grin Naito started the fight with!



*March 12, 2017, Amagasaki

Tomohiro Ishii -vs- Kenny Omega – (New Japan Cup – Round 1) [*** 1/2]*
— Explosive, with its share of downtime. Takes a while before the momentum comes, but the spectacular stuff was spread through-out. There was a minute there where they were struggling with moves just as the excitement was seriously creeping in. They recovered well for a quality climax.



*March 19, 2017, Shizuoka

Katsuyori Shibata -vs- Tomohiro Ishii – (New Japan Cup – Semi-Final) [*** 3/4]*
— Bullheads! Total pound & pound slugfest! Shibata basically saying “I can take everything you’re can come with”, so Ishii followed his instructions and laid it all in. Lariat after lariat. Elbow after elbow. And Shibata stood there taking it all in like a man! Wasn’t totally passive, but it was clear he wanted Ishii to run out of steam before taking him down. Which he did with his variation of the sleeper choking him out to get to the finals! Great match!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Lucha Underground 8/2/17:
_Prince Puma vs. Dante Fox in the quarter finals of the Cueto Cup tournament-******_


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mordecay said:


> I've watched all Okada's singles matches though :hmmm


After thinking about it more, I am confident in saying that we are BOTH in the wrong here...

The real best champ in wrestling is...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 13:
_Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata-*****1/4*

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bad Luck Fale-****3/4*

Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-******

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe-****3/4*_


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax A Block:* Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata _(NJPW 8/4)_ ***** (YES!)*

Another awesome match from two of the most consistent performers in the tournament. I really liked how Nagata actually worked over the arm a little bit in the early going because whenever he hooks in that armbar it always just feels like another move instead of something that could actually win the match. The strike exchange in the middle was sweet and the finishing stretch provided plenty of excitement. Nagata will NOT go down in any of these matches without a fucking fight! :mark:

Sabre Jr/Naito - **** 3/4*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Night 13 was pretty good, but jesus they can't put Honma out there if his voice is raw and raspy as it sounds, it's just terribly distracting. 
*
YES to Yuji Nagata vs Kota Ibushi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 13, Block A)*

Two fan favorites of the tournament together in a match should mean good things. 

They worked at a good clip to start, and Ibushi started to tease bringing back more high flying moves, most of which have been absent for a majority of the tournament. Nagata worked on top a lot here with a lot of headlocks and armbars. I think this is the first time where Nagata hasn’t been positioned as the babyface.

They started going more back and forth as Ibushi got more offense, breaking out hurricanranas, moonsaults, and huge dropkicks. Nagata responded with his flurry of kicks to the chest and back, and a disrespectful slap for good measure. Ibushi wasn’t afraid to give Nagata the same treatment. Thus started an exchange of kicks back and forth, ending with a dual kick that knocked both guys down. That was nice. This transitioned into them slugging it out, and Ibushi hit a massive enzuguri and a german for a near fall. Nagata got him in the armbar, and then began to just slug fists at Ibushi’s head, before getting a great near fall on a brainbuster. Nagata with another huge suplex for a near fall, but Ibushi countered a german attempt with a kick to the head, and getting a fantastic near fall of his own with the Last Ride. The huge knee ended up winning it.

This was an excellent match with two guys who could both be called fan favorites, so they would have been overjoyed with either man winning here. Sad to see Nagata channeling Liger in the BOTSJ this year, but Ibushi being so friendly and sportsmanlike was a nice touch. 

******

*NO but Recommened - Bad Luck Fale vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 13, Block A)
*
Ishii not being afraid of Fale at all is just awesome. Ishii literally is running around like mad trying to shoulder block Fale, forgetting he’s like 100lbs lighter. Fale started to beat down Ishii, who took it and just roared in Fale’s face, because he is Ishii after all. Ishii tried to suplex Fale again, and then went after him and tried to lariat him down, only to run into a huge samoan drop that put Fale back on control.

Ishii stunned Fale with a headbutt, and then hit a huge suplex onto Fale! PITBULL POWER :mark: He hit a huge clothesline after running the ropes like 3 times for a great near fall. While down, Ishii tried for another clothesline, but was caught by Fale, and transitioned into an armbar on Fale. These two work surprisingly well with one another. Fale hit a grenade, but Ishii got out of the powerbomb, stunning Fale momentarily with huge kicks, and hit a shining wizard that knocked the big man down! A lariat was hit for a near fall, and Ishii got the armbar on again, transitioning into a triangle choke. Fale though muscled Ishii up, hitting the huge powerbomb as both guys were out. 
Ishii wasn’t done as both guys hit shots and headbutts on one another, but Fale just killed Ishii with a spear for another big near fall. However, Fale hit a huge powerbomb for the win. 

This was great, with Ishii playing the role of the tough as nails underdog who went toe to toe with the big man in Fale well. They had great chemistry, the match was laid out well to revisit spots throughout, and this and the Ibushi match were both great for Fale. 
*
***3/4*

*NO to YOSHI-HASHI vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 13, Block A) *

We had an interesting matchup of CHAOS members here. I’m not really into either guy that much, and I think they are two of a couple who I think are having the weakest runs of the G1. 

We got a long butterfly lock near the end of the match that transitioned into a bunch of different upper body submission from YOSHI that was nice, but Goto countered with a neckbreaker on his knee, and eventually got a sleeper of his own. Yoshi did roll up counters twice out of the GTR for two near falls, which was great, and then YOSHI tried for a move and failed, ending up getting a GTR for the win for Goto.
Not much to say, other than this being just decent. Some nice spots near the end, but neither guy here does much for me together.

***3/4
*

*NO but Recommended - Tetsuya Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 13, Block A)*

Naito was merely toying with Sabre early, taunting and spitting in his face. Loved Sabre catching Naito’s corner dropkick from the outside into a submission, and it’s cool how Sabre seems to also be working faster given his opponent. Sabre then went on the hunt, bending and twisting Naito in a number of painful ways. Naito eventually got control again, and started hitting his laundry list of signature moves, including now nailing the corner dropkick from the apron.

We got a nice slugfest, and Naito spit in Sabre’s face again, really pissing him off. Sabre continued the torture with his style as Naito continued to hit some of his moves. But Sabre got the octopus lock on, and continued to make strong transitions to help mitigate him getting the ropes. A dropkick was countered into Sabre’s awesome bridge, and Naito attempted a destino only to be countered by Sabre into a pinning attempt, and then again as Naito rolled into Sabre. Destino finished things however.

This was very good, more of an evenly split match between both guys, as Sabre was getting in a ton of offense on a lot of opponents so far during the tournament. Ending 3 minutes was fantastic though. 

****3/4
*
*NO to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Togi Makabe – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 13, Block A)*

The start to this was rather slow, but spilled outside as Tanahashi did a slingshot, and they ended up brawling outside, interestingly the first match to do this tonight after last night had nearly every match do it. Back in the ring, they just went back and forth for awhile. Tanahashi went for the 10 punches spot in the corner, but Makabe decided to reverse it and do it himself, only faster.

Tanahashi began to work on the knee it looked like at one point, only it didn’t last very long. A huge powerbomb was hit for a near fall, and Makabe missed the knee, but was back up quickly (to the tune of raspy Homna going “Ohhh Shittt.”). Tanahashi connected on a slingblade, but not so much with the high fly flow. Makabe hit a huge german for a great near fall. A turnbuckle spot became a great german suplex, but was met for a 1 count. Tanahashi hit 1 high fly flow, and then a 2nd for the win.

This was pretty fun, but overall was around average for most of the matches in the tournament so far. Tanahashi was a great babyface in this if anything. 

****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - **** - YES!*

This was your classic Zack Sabre Jr. torture show. He worked all over Naito w/ his submissions & slick transitions - in many ways this was similar to the match ZSJ had vs. YOSHI-HASHI on Day 5 of the tournament (I gave that match ***), the difference is that in that match, it seemed like only ZSJ brought it while YOSHI-HASHI gave a very soulless performance working from underneath as ZSJ tortured the crap out of him with those submissions. That sure wasn't the case with Naito here as he definitely matched Zack's great performance w/ his selling & great comeback flurries. Loved his selling post-match, too.


----------



## Nervosa

G1 Night 13. Yes, I know I liked Fale/Ishii more than most. Still, 3 4 star matches on the night, for me.

Nagata vs. Ibushi
****
Another amazing effort from Nagata. This match had a unique structure in that Nagata actually had control of the workover, forcing Ibushi to have a comeback. I thought the crowd would reject this, but it really worked. Great nearfalls down the stretch, and the kickout from the last ride was something I did NOT expect. Not sure that I love this pull-knee strike that much as Ibushi’s finisher. 

Fale vs. Ishii
****
A 4 star Fale match? Yes! This was awesome. I have said before how I didn’t love Ibushi/Ishii as much as others since they just basically took turns hitting each other for the match. Often Ishii falls into these habits against Goto, Makabe, and others like them. But sometimes Ishii settles into the underdog role…..and that’s where he shines! I’ll give Fale a little credit, too: this was as diverse of a moveset as I’ve seen from him in a while. By the end, the crowd had really rallied behind this. That was great!


Naito vs. Sabre Jr.
****
This was so good. Zack had some great neck work early, and really took the pace advantage away from Naito. The comeback was perfectly measured, and the crowd was with Naito all the way. Zack had great counter locks for most of Naito’s offense, but Naito managed to get his own neckwork through just enough to come out ahead. This was really fun stuff.


----------



## Desecrated

17/07 AJPW

Suwama vs Ishikawa **** (Yes)

Ishikawa has delivered some three (or four? need to check I suppose) really great performances as champion. Great fun. Suwama delivered early and once the match grew in minutes, Ishikawa turned up and they both gavee a fantastsic performance combined with the crowd. Trying to deliver a summary on a match I watched before going to bed is a good reminder to write this before I sleep. But, it was a great match and that is primarily what I remember the most. Excited for their respective Sumo Hall matches.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Catching up on non-G1 stuff:

*Donovan Dijak vs. Naomichi Marufuji - Glory Pro War Of The New Age - **** - YES!*

This was all about Dijak scouting everything Marufuji did & trying to avoid those deadly chops. Dijak showed great heart in everything he did & I thought Marufuji did a good job selling Dijak's work w/ his facial expressions going like "oh shit, this kid's actually great". Great story of the younger, hungry fella going against the veteran.

*Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee - AAW United We Stand - ****1/4 - YES!*

Excellent match. They quickly established that Keith Lee was a real contender for Callihan, he got the champ in trouble during the early stages of the match - but then Callihan introduces a steel chair into it & things take a turn. He starts mauling Keith's leg w/ that chair & suddenly the champ is in control. From then on Keith was the underdog trying to do everything to put the champ away, but the damage Callihan does to him throughout the match is too much. This was structured so well.

*Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks - PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies - ****1/2 - YES!*

Just a crazy match with Banks & Riddle trading excellent looking, brutal strikes & bombs all the way through. I absolutely loved it.

*Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks - PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless - ****1/2 - YES!*

Big Keith & Travis were an absolute hit together w/ Keith doing his dominating big man shtick, being excellent at it as always, & Travis being a fantastic underdog fighting from underneath with his fiery, action packed comebacks. An absolutely fantastic PROGRESS debut for Keith Lee.

*Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher - 3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer - ***** - YES!*

Thatcher comes out & he is not impressed with the wacky antics of the promotion, he is just all business here. Once the bell rings he tries to go for a big boot right away only for Makabe to duck it & then give him a big punch to the face for a nearfall. Great start. Thatcher is a little stunned after that so Makabe has the control for a short amount of time, but yeah, short amount of time because Thatcher gets the control quickly. And he starts working the crap out of the young local hero. He is brilliant at that, and every time Makabe escapes his submissions or kicks out from his suplex's, his reactions are priceless. Thatcher is without a doubt the best in the world when it comes to selling stuff w/ facial expressions. Daniel Makabe is pushed as a submission specialist, a great technical wrestler so he does lock Thatcher a few times to some nice submissions, but well, Thatcher is one of the best technical wrestlers in the world so he gets out of them pretty quickly. Also gotta mention that Makabe's selling was absolutely perfect - he sold all of Thatcher's offense like death. One of my favorite moments of the match was when Makabe started to slap Thatcher, Thatcher answers to that with slaps of his own, a lariat to the back of the head & then a big German Suplex - which leads to one of the commentators saying "Ladies & Gentlemen, Timothy f'n Thatcher". Great stuff. The commentators overall did an OUTSTANDING job bringing emotion to this as well as the crowd - oh the crowd was absolutely perfect for this match. They were 110% behind their local technician & the boos & screams every time when Thatcher got him locked in some nasty submission were tremendous. Loved Makabe's big comeback once Thatcher had him in the corner & he turned things around - that running dropkick to the corner was beautiful. That was followed by a great looking suplex, which then lead to CATTLE MUTILATION, which I am always happy to see. That once again was a wrong move by Makabe though, as Thatcher got out of it right away. He then tried to follow it with an Octopus Hold, but Thatcher got out of that in no time as well. Another fantastic moment was when Thatcher locked in his signature armbar, which caused the crowd to roar in fear of Makabe tapping & even the commentator screaming "PLEASE DON'T TAP DANIEL!" - then the finish, that absolutely ruled. Thatcher is stunned again after Makabe had escaped his Fujiwara Armbar which lead to them trading 1 nearfall each w/ roll ups, that set Thatcher up in a bad position as he was sitting in the middle of the ring, which lead to Makabe elbowing him, headbutting him on his BACK & then putting him on his finish which is called the Makabe Lock, which is basically like Cattle Mutilation but with the victim of it sitting instead of being down. It was beautiful. Thatcher has no choice but to tap. He did it. The promotion's local young star, Daniel Makabe just beat one of the top indy stars - and not only that, he made him TAP OUT. What a brilliantly crafted story. Thatcher was perfect as the cocky big star invader just beating the crap out of the youngster while not giving shits about the promotion's wacky signature shtick & Daniel Makabe was also absolutely perfect as the local hero underdog going against the bigger, more experienced Thatcher. Also as I mentioned earlier, the commentary & the crowd were also perfect and they added a ton to the match. The post-match was beautiful with Thatcher putting over Makabe - “This scarf says ‘die matte ist hellig’, which in German means ‘this mat is sacred’. And if there is someone here in 3-2-1 BATTLE! that believes this mat is sacred, it is Daniel Makabe." - that brought Makabe to tears. Absolutely beautiful stuff. Pro Wrestling folks. It's the best.

Timothy f'n Thatcher. One of the greatest wrestlers I have ever seen. Also how about that Daniel Makabe kid; maybe there's a wrestler with the last name Makabe that is actually good?! Certainly made a great first impression. That match is right on my top-5 for the year alongside Okada/Shibata, Hideki/Okabayashi, Braun/Reigns & Trevor/Chip.


----------



## flag sabbath

*YES!* to *Okada vs EVIL*. THAT is how you turn a hard working mid-carder into a star. I was legit pissed at how dominant Okada was for the first 10+mins, so the turning point chair fling was a massive mark-out moment. From there EVIL got to shine and, more importantly, go toe to toe with the champ in an incredible finishing stretch. Some excessive snowflakes have been thrown at this G1, but this here was a stone classic *****1/2*


----------



## Nervosa

G1 Day 14

Omega vs. Juice
***3/4
Woah! What the fuck? This was a pretty good little match with the legwork playing into Juice’s comeback. Juice has sold perfectly in this tournament, and had it at a high level. There was an awesome piece of counter work around Pulp Friction, which has added a lot to most of Juice’s matches. The finish was just awesome. Really good execution, and some real shock factor.

Okada vs. EVIL
****1/2
Ok, now what the actual fuck? Did not see this coming, and as much of an Okada mark as I am, I’m not even mad. Before this tournament, I thought SANADA was amazing and EVIL was just ok. But as the tournament has went along, SANADA was had continuing middling performances, and EVIL has made the most of every single opportunity. 

This match had it all. The brawl was awesome, as usual, and the crowd got way into Okada’s plight as he was worked over. Okada went back to his normal neckwork to get himself back in the match, but got his finisher reversed and then EVIL went to work, especially with the chair pile on the outside. There is a moment when EVIL could easily win by countout, but then goes out to get Okada…and at that moment I thought….shit, EVIL just might win. Finishing stretch was amazing, with great counters and the perfect finish. I really loved this.


----------



## Groovemachine

Yuji Nagata vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 13 - ****1/4

Kenny Omega vs Juice Robinson - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 14 - ****

Kazuchika Okada vs EVIL - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 14 - ****1/4

So much goodness from the G1 the last two days. Thought Okada/EVIL started off a bit shakily but by God it built into such an incredible match. EVIL looks like a bonafide star coming out of this one. 
Ibushi is likely my tournament MVP but Juice is coming up closely behind, he's so loveable and has had a string of great performances and has so consistently sold that leg. 

Nagata's story continues to be phenomenal, and those near falls in the Ibushi match were off the charts. Him kicking out of the Last Ride had me mark out and literally jump out of my chair. Glorious.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to Okada vs. Evil and Omega vs. Juice from Day 14 of the G1 Climax 27.

Let’s be clear, if Okada and Omega had won, they wouldn’t be ranked this high. But they are because of the great shock finish of Juice rolling up Omega and Evil fighting stride for stride with Okada and eventually beating him.

Compliment that with good to great action and you have 2 great matches.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 14:
_Satoshi Kojima vs. SANADA-*****1/4*
Michael Elgin vs. Minoru Suzuki-****3/4*
Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega-*****1/4*
Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL-*****1/2*_


----------



## Corey

flag sabbath said:


> *YES!* to *Okada vs EVIL*. THAT is how you turn a hard working mid-carder into a star. I was legit pissed at how dominant Okada was for the first 10+mins, so the turning point chair fling was a massive mark-out moment. From there EVIL got to shine and, more importantly, go toe to toe with the champ in an incredible finishing stretch. Some excessive snowflakes have been thrown at this G1, but this here was a stone classic *****1/2*


Basically my exact thoughts and rating, so another *YES!* The first lariat he hit damn near made me shit myself with how powerful it was. :lol What a fucking match and upset.

Omega/Juice - **** 3/4*


----------



## Mordecay

Kojima/SANADA ***3/4
Omega/Juice ****
Okada/EVIL ****1/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to Tame Tonga vs Toru Yano – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 14, Block B)*

The beginning with Tonga chasing Yano around was hilarious. Then poor Yano was duck tapped to the railing, but was thankfully able to get out before the 20 count. Tonga then started copying Yano, but he failed at untying the turnbuckle. Tonga and Yano tried to get the ring bell hammer, but Yano low blowed Tonga and got the win while the ref was turned. :lol

Well that was fun!

****

*YES to SANADA vs Satoshi Kojima – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 14, Block B)*

Just realized that SANADA’s theme reminds me of the end of Burn by Nine Inch Nails. It was interesting to watch the beginning here, with Kojima trying to keep pace with SANADA, who barely needed to breathe any harder as he ran around. SANADA then stole a page from Kojima’s book with the lightning fast chops, but Kojima was quick to give that right back. They traded some moves and near falls, until SANADA got Kojima in for the dragon sleeper, but Kojima moved out of the way of the moonsault. A 2nd moonsault attempt failed, and a clothesline to the back of the head put SANADA down. Kojima no-sold a dropkick, and then hit a emerald flowison for a great near fall. Sanada kicked out of a lariat a one, and then Kojima won with a HUGE lariat. 

Wonderfully paced match, with everybody behind Kojima, and with a great closing stretch that culminated in an upset win. 

******

*NO to Michael Elgin vs Minoru Suzuki – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 14, Block B)*

This is an interesting dynamic, because I wouldn’t find somebody like Big Mike to be intimidated by Suzuki. Liked that he just dropkicked Desperado early, and I love how Elgin looked at him like an annoying rat. And then we got Susuzki gun shit, like every other Suzuki match now it seems. Shame. At least they made it a point to go after Elgin’s right arm. Suzuki was just beating the hell out of Elgin with that chair outside, and they are all really punishing him. (Also, wtf happened to the count, it stopped at like 10?)

Didn’t appreciate how Elgin continued to do moves using his bad right arm, but at least he was selling it somewhat. Still, sell your arm dude. Suzuki eventually got an arm submission on Elgin’s bad arm, continuing the punishment. MORE SUZUKI GUN. You stop it. Suzuki trapped Elgin in the full arm bar, but Elgin powered out of it. Suzuki made a big mistake as Elgin countered the piledriver, and hit a falcon arrow for a near fall. A buckle bomb led Suzuki to hit the ref, and Elgin then destroyed both Desperado and Taichi, before trying for a powerbomb that was countered by Suzuki into a sleeper. But a huge chop and powerbomb got Elgin the win!

While his selling was weak, and all of the Suzuki gun stuff was annoying and played out, Elgin did get the better of them in the end as a great babyface, and picked up a win after the shitty finish with Yano. This was solid as a rock. 

****1/4*

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Juice Robinson – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 14, Block B)*

Liked how Omega was toying with Robinson early, almost playfully slapping him in the face. Juice took control after this, and man Omega was selling a ton for him, jumping out of the turnbuckle at one point after his head was slammed on it. They did a hell of a spot early where Omega suplexed Juice outside, with both guys landing somewhat on their feet, but in a heap. Juice was selling his leg, which Omega then went after, including the Bret Hart figure four on the post spot. He then threw Juice on one of the announce tables. Omega continued the work on Juice’s knee once he got back in the ring. 

Juice, one-legged, slowly started his comeback, before Omega went back to the knee. However, Juice countered the 2nd rope moonsault, and hit a cannonball. A huge lariat and powerbomb got Juice a near fall. Omega countered an attempt at pulp friction into a dragon suplex, before hitting a neckbreaker, and then hit the first V-trigger. A 2nd one was countered into a german, which Omega countered, into a huge forearm by Juice. We got escapes and attempts for both the OWA and Pulp Friction, and then Omega hug a huge reverse rana for a great near fall. Another V-Trigger, and then Juice rolled up Omega on an OWA attempt out of nowhere!?! Holy shit!

This was a really great paced match, with Juice doing some fantastic selling as a babyface in peril, while Omega smartly centered most of his work on Juice’s leg. They ramped it up nicely in the end, and I was shocked that Juice won, setting up an eventual match for the US Title. Also, Juice was so fucking happy, THAT is how to sell a big win. This was excellent!

*****1/4*
*
YES to EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 14, Block B)*

Slower start, although it seems like EVIL’s neck would be a target with how he’s selling it, and that proved true with how Okada was working it. Okada also had the mannerisms where he thinks EVIL isn’t on his level, and thus he doesn’t need to give 100%. EVIL didn’t like this, and started to go after Okada outside, doing his conchairto spot and whipping Okada hard into the barricade. 

Back in the ring, EVIL did some work on top before both guys ended up down after a missed senton by EVIL. Both guys continued back and forth for a bit, with each guy gaining a small advantage and hitting a couple big moves before the other guy got the advantage and did the same. Okada hit a huge elbow, and then it came time for the pose. EVIL countered a first rainmaker attempt with a kick, but Okada then had him hanging on the turnbuckle, before dropkicking him out to a heap on the floor, which looked real good. Okada then whipped EVIL into the barricade this time, before giving him a huge kick, and then EVIL just leveled him with a chair to the face. That looked sick. EVIL just was welding a ton of chairs as he went out into the crowd, bringing Okada with him. He then did a sitout spinebuster right into the pile of chairs for a great spot. The count started as Okada remained down outside, but EVIL refuses to win like that, choosing to bring Okada back in himself.

EVIL hit another near fall from a sitout spinebuster in the ring, before putting Okada up top. Okada knocked him off, and hit a picture perfect missile dropkick. Okada tried for the tombstone, but was countered, and a flurry of counters led to two huge dropkicks by Okada, and a rainmaker attempt EVIL fought out of. EVIL hit a HUGE lariat out of nowhere, and then a tiger suplex, and another lariat for a real close near fall! Okada hit the rainmaker and both men are down, and then he hit a 2nd rainmaker, but EVIL countered the third one! An STO attempt got countered into a german by Okada, but then a rainmaker attempt was countered into an STO for the win! EVIL ENDS OKADA’S STREAK!

This felt like the coming out performance for EVIL here, as he had easily the best match I’ve ever seen of his career. Everything he did was awesome, he was violent when he needed to be, and he pulled up the upset win on Okada (who worked fantastically with EVIL), and this was a GREAT main event.

*****1/2*


----------



## VictorZoest

*NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day Fourteen (8-5-2017)* 

Match One: Toru Yano vs Tama Tonga *(**)*

Match Two: Satoshi Kojima	vs Sanada *(***3/4)*

Match Three: Minoru Suzuki vs Michael Elgin *(***1/2)*

Match Four: Kenny Omega vs Juice Robinson *(****)*

Match Five: Kazuchika Okada vs Evil *(****1/2)*


For the record, I have seen all of the G1 Days to this point. Just did not think posting all of my Ratings would be a good thing at this stage. 

Seeing as I am way behind in this topic. If there are people who would like that, I will do it, just checking how people react to this. 

A very good day of G1 btw, Okada & Omega both losing was a giant surprise to me and I marked to both.


----------



## Dr. Middy

@VictorZoest That's the theme of the thread my man! Post ratings on whatever matches you like. 

If anything though, if you're going to post a really huge reply, maybe make a note on the top. I ended up writing an insanely long review of Dominion this year, and I just mentioned in the top of my post that it was gonna be a long one. :lol


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Just finished watching nights 6-10 of the G1. Here's what I've got:

Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 6 (July 25, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kota Ibushi vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 7 (July 26, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 7 (July 26, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 8 (July 27, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 8 (July 27, 2017)
★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 9 (July 29, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Michael Elgin vs. SANADA
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 10 (July 30, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Also a few things that I've seen recently (playing catch up, like always, although not nearly as bad as the past several years):

Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay
Tag Team Match
ROH Supercard Of Honor XI (April 1, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
ROH World Tag Team Title Ladder Match
ROH Supercard Of Honor XI (April 1, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Jake Lee v. Kento Miyahara
Singles Match
AJPW Champion Carnival: Day 1 (April 16, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz
WWE Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match
WWE Monday Night RAW #1249 (May 1, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hideki Suzuki (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
BJW Endless Survivor 2017 (May 5, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle
Singles Match
OTT Marble Zone Act 1 (May 6, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]*


----------



## Nervosa

Tanahashi vs. Ishii
****1/2
This was really good. Ishii was just doing the Ishii thing, walking right through all of Tanahashi’s soft little strikes, forcing him to go to his legwork routine. Ishii, who is perhaps the best seller in the world, did a great job selling the leg, and they actually made it so the leg injury put him behind in the strike exchanges. Then all of a sudden, Ishii hits his own dragon screw, and then he’s off to the races working the leg. I can’t recall Ishii ever working a limb but damn it was cool. Tanahashi maybe could have sold it a bit better, but it created some awesome drama and a second, hidden comeback for Tanahashi, which made something really cool.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

MOTY is still Taka vs Taichi and that's a shoot brother.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended to Chad Gable vs Rusev - Smackdown 8/1/17 *

This was an excellent showing for Gable, who held his own well with Rusev, while putting together a really fun, action packed 9 minutes. Love seeing both guys throw each other around with suplexes galore, and I think this is easily the kind of match that makes Rusev obviously look good, but also makes Gable look good in defeat. Really enjoyable for a random SD match.

****1/2*

*YES to John Cena vs Shinsuke Nakamura – Smackdown 8/1/17*

Although I did want it on a bigger show because it deserved to be on a bigger show, this was still a tremendous main event that felt like a big time match. I felt like Nakamura worked a better, more energized and driven match than usual, and Cena did everything in his power to make sure Nakamura got over well. I wish they got more time because their charisma together was just great, and I feel like they could have a match that just knocks it out of the park. Still, excellent main event, and a great showing for Nakamura going into a Summerslam title match, which sadly won’t be as good. 

******


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 15:
_Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-*****1/4*
YOSHI-HASHI vs. Kota Ibushi-******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii-*****1/2*_


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Juice Robinson vs Kenny Omega @ G1 N14 - ****

T H E J U I C E I S L O O S E


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax A Block:* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii _(NJPW 8/6)_ ***** 3/4 (YES!!!!)*

This company fucking does it AGAIN! :mark: This was such a war from the get go and I legit had no idea how it was gonna end or what was gonna happen next. Literally the whole story is Ishii being the toughest bastard out there and his will to win looks like it's gonna be way too overwhelming for Tana, but he attacks both legs and does everything in his power to keep Ishii down and the shit just WILL NOT WORK for the longest time. The back and forth destruction of both legs (won't even call it leg work cause it really wasn't) was nuts and the action in the last like... 10-15 minutes (idk how long the match even went :lol) was so good. I for real thought they might go to a time limit draw I was just SO invested in this. Amazing stuff.

Sabre Jr./Nagata - **** 3/4*


----------



## LilOlMe

Yeah1993 said:


> YES to these 3. I know I'm late on everything. don't @ me
> 
> Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale (New Japan Cup 3/20/17)
> I really wish Shibata sold the arm better (or, “more”, rather) after he got on top, but outside of that I completely loved this. Fale didn’t really stand out as a great wrestler; I feel like if this was Shibata v. Ezekiel Jackson it would have been just as good if not better, but why I love big guys in wrestling is the immediate interesting situation it puts the opponent in. Shibata had a very strong kayfabe start and then got fucking annihilated on the outside with chairs and the barricade, and women were yelling in Fale’s presence like a warthog stampede was destroying office buildings and supermarkets. The count out went to what, like 18? And then Shibata had to try his damnedest to work upward while getting his arm torn. Post-arm work could have used more arm selling, like I said, but the work and drama was too good for me to say it ruined it. Shibata got his REVNEGE PLOT with the chair and the choking, and Fale got to stand toe-to-toe as a genuine monster heel figure, against the (at the time ) fasting rising guy in the company. Great stuff.
> 
> I reallllllly want to watch Okada/Shibata but I am so not in the mood to see a guy end his career, I might not watch it for a while.


Is this the first time you've seen Sir. Greatness Shibata? Can't remember.


----------



## Yeah1993

LilOlMe said:


> Is this the first time you've seen Sir. Greatness Shibata? Can't remember.


Watched a good bit of his stuff this year. Seen maybe two matches prior to his 2017.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 15 - ****1/4*

These two always deliver, although for me this wasn't quite as good as their contest in last year's G1. The legwork was fantastic and structurally it was pulled off very well, it's just a shame they sporadically forgot to sell it. Ishii was fired up here and seemed even more intense than usual, and it was a real gutsy performance by Tanahashi. Once again, both dudes come out of it looking great. Say what you will about Gedo's predictive G1 booking but he's done a fine job of making pretty much everyone look incredible.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - **** - YES!*

Was very enjoyable seeing these two take it to the mat - great counters & momentum shifts. Also really liked Zack's arm work which Nagata sold well. ZSJ's work on top in general was really great as usual & Nagata fighting from underneath was fantastic.


----------



## VictorZoest

Dr. Middy said:


> @VictorZoest That's the theme of the thread my man! Post ratings on whatever matches you like.
> 
> If anything though, if you're going to post a really huge reply, maybe make a note on the top. I ended up writing an insanely long review of Dominion this year, and I just mentioned in the top of my post that it was gonna be a long one. :lol


Yeah, I will do that. Not sure when I am going to post it though.


----------



## TJQ

Yeah1993 said:


> I reallllllly want to watch Okada/Shibata but I am so not in the mood to see a guy end his career, I might not watch it for a while.


:mj2

real talk tho its MOTY, you should check it out some time.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES EVIL Vs Okada G1 Climax ****1/2

YES Ishii Vs Tanahashi G1 Climax **** 1/2


----------



## Corey

*Last Man Standing Match:* Roman Reigns vs. Braun Strowman _(RAW 8/7)_ ***** (YES!)*

Awesome match and my favorite bout between the two. They just went out there and beat the piss out of each other per usual and the sense of urgency was fantastic. Roman clubbing him to death with the steel steps looked disgusting and I loved how well he sold the difficulty of picking him up for the Samoan drop through the table. Braun throwing the office chair was fucking HILARIOUS, the running spear down the ramp was nuts, and the wild finish was unexpected. LOVED this match!

Also a shout out to *Cesaro vs. Ambrose* which was just a phenomenal out of nowhere wrestling match. Feels like it's been ages since we've seen a quality Cesaro singles bout but this notched all the boxes for me. Loved the HUGE superplex, the cutoff uppercut to the outside, and the sharpshooter spots. With a better finish I'd probably be nominating this too. **** 3/4*

RAW was great tonight!


----------



## Ace

*No to*

Last Man Standing Match: Roman Reigns vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 8/7) *** 1/4


----------



## Mordecay

Ishii vs Tanahashi ****1/2. I love Ishii doing different stuff, he is just awesome, fuck Tana for beating him lol

Nagata vs Ibushi ****. Nagata man, 49 and the MVP of the tournament with Ishii, take this, you really deserve it :applause


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES!! to *
*Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns - WWE Monday Night RAW 8/7/17*

Best WWE rivalry since Cena/Punk (and that shit was 6 fucking years ago). I could watch this two beat the shit out of each other for another decade and be happy. Another dope hoss battle with damn good selling - considering the context - violence and stupid fun spots (Braun throwing that chair had me legit :lmao). Crowd was ass as usual for WWE shows nowadays, didn't watch the rest of RAW but they were probably spent by the time this match started, but there was way too many entertaining stuff here to not nominate this match. There's two things I can't wait to watch in wrestling right now, Strong BJ matches and Roman/Braun.


----------



## LilOlMe

Yeah1993 said:


> Watched a good bit of his stuff this year. Seen maybe two matches prior to his 2017.


So what's your verdict on him?


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended for Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns - WWE Raw 8/7/17*

Even though this feud is running its course, these two continue to have really fun brawls. Strowman looked good as ever, and Reigns continues to be the best person to sell for him. The spots they did were nice, those shots with the steps looked great, and I think I would have given this a good review just because of the way Strowman chucked that chair at Roman :lmao Still, fun ass match. 

****3/4*


----------



## Dr. Middy

G1 Night 15 was pretty solid, but got really good thanks to that main event :sodone

*YES to Yuji Nagata vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 15, Block A)
*
I really like these style clashes Sabre is having with all these guys, given how unique his style is. I love both of these guys mat wrestling, especially given the huge difference in the agility of Sabre vs Nagata given his age (even then, Nagata moves around amazingly well for his age). Sabre started to go exclusively to Nagata’s arms, twisting and bending them every which way. It didn’t seem to stop Nagata though, who started using his legs.

Nagata locked in the crossface, which was a new one for the tournament. He actually was playing Sabre’s own game well, and just started to beat the hell out of him with kicks and stomps. Sabre got back in control with modified armbars, but Nagata fought out of it and put his own armbar on to the crowd’s delight. We got a gazillon kicks back and forth, with Nagata taking Sabre down with a RVD like wheel kick, before Sabre got the Octopus on. Nagata got out and hit a brainbuster for a near fall, before Sabre got up and did his signature bridging pin for another near fall. Nagata went for suplexes, hit a big knee, and then another suplex and FINALLY WON!

This was a fantastic match, with Sabre looking tremendous here, but Nagata was able to beat him at his own game, and was a huge babyface in doing so. Just a wonderful technical display from both men.

******
*
NO to Kota Ibushi vs YOSHI-HASHI – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 15, Block A)*

We got a near count out as YOSHI started throwing Ibushi into barricades and leaving him for dead. He stayed on offense for awhile, until Ibushi literally floated in the air on a beautiful dropkick. Ibushi ramped things up with all his signature moves, including a moonsault to the outside from the turnbuckle, and then a missile dropkick once back in the ring. YOSHI hit a swanton bomb for the near fall, and then put on the butterfly lock, and Ibushi fought through it for a long time, working out of it to as they held hands and traded kicks and headbutts as both guys tried to make one another let go. Ibushi then just did some brutal stomps on YOSHI, who eventually got up and hit a powerbomb for a great near fall. That was a great sequence there. 

Strikes and slaps were traded before a brawl broke out, until Ibushi just leveled YOSHI with a kick, before they got up and YOSHI did the same. YOSHI hit a backcracker and a double knees for a near fall, tried for a karma, but was met with a hell of a kick. Ibushi then delivered the last ride, but it was only for a near fall! Ibushi then hit that huge knee, and got the win. 

Started off rather slow and somewhat MEH for awhile, with Ibushi doing most of the good while YOSHI was just there. But following the sequence as they had both their hands locked, this got real good and had great energy until the finish. This was a pretty good match by the end.

****1/2*

*NO to Bad Luck Fale vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 15, Block A)*

Typical Fale match really, with him taking control for a lot of the start of the match, before Goto started to get some shine in before Fale went back in control by playing it smart and avoiding moves thanks to Fale not being the quickest. The suplex Goto gave him was nice, it’s cool to hear the crowd get so into people getting the big man up. Overall, this was fine but not much to it.
*
**1/2*
*
NO to Tetsuya Naito vs. Togi Makabe – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 15, Block A)*

These two started out strong early, with Makabe having no time for Naito’s bullshit as they brawl into the crowd. Finally back in the ring, it just begins a disrespectful beatdown of Makabe, with Naito being a cocky prick like he’s so good at doing. The main story of this match was Naito controlling the match, while Makabe tried his best to get back into things, getting a near fall here or there. We got Makabe going for and hitting top rope german, but missing his big top rope knee drop. Naito’s first destino was countered, and Makabe was fired up after a lariat, but Naito countered into a larito and then hit another to win. 

This was solid, with a cocky Naito and a grizzled vet it Makabe working well together. It had a nice build up and overall was not too shabby. 

****1/4*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 15, Block A)*

Clearly these two are beat up. Tanahashi is still working with a bad bicep injury, while Ishii is probably just banged up from having so many hellacious matches over the past few months. Yet here they are, having another excellent match.

They had the classic New Japan formula where they built it up as it went longer, with some nice sequences and spots. Always love seeing somebody try to chop and punch Ishii as he stands there stone-faced and sells it like nothing, only to pop out and deliver it twice as quick to his opponent. There was a great turnbuckle spot where a bunch of countered turned into a dragon screw on the knee Tanahashi had been working on. Ishii no selling forearms (but selling his knee) and laying out Tanahashi with one forearm was awesome, as was his no selling of a german and dropkick because of his pure will to keep fighting. Then after some clubbing shots, it was Tanahashi’s turn to not sell a lariat from Ishii. There was a great cloverleaf spot where Ishii sold and sold. Then Ishii gave Tanahashi a taste of his own medicine with a dragon screw of his own, before a GREAT single leg crab, ankle lock combo, and then eventually putting on a sharpshooter. Ishii hit a beautiful top rope superplex for a near fall, and a lariat for a near fall. 

The ending had a great sequence where Ishii tried for a suplex, but Tanahashi hit two neckbreakers in succession, but Ishii held on and hit the suplex anyway. We got duel kick outs at 1! And then finally Tanahashi hit two high fly flows for the win. 

This was so well done. I loved the narrative of both of them trying to one up each other, whether that be the dragon screws to weaken one another’s knees, Ishii no selling moves early only for Tanahashi to do the same later on, and both guys kicking out of big moves at one. In the end, Tanahashi had the last laugh, and man I don’t know how this guy is doing what he is doing with his arm how it is. Just a wonderful match, one of my favorites of the tournament. 

*****3/4*


----------



## Mordecay

Elgin/EVIL ****

Suzuki/Okada *****

Didn't watched the SANADA/Omega because I had internet issues


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES Suzuki vs Okada G1 Climax ****3/4


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holy shit *YES *to Okada/Suzuki G1 Climax *****


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki - ***** - YES!*

This was a long, grueling warfare that was paced & structured masterfully. Loved the dueling neck work, the Inoki tribute by MiSu & the slap exchanges. Holy shit Okada's character work was so brilliant when MiSu slapped the shit out of him - the moment when he falls down, barely gets right up & then puts that forced cocky smile on was absolutely amazing.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Okada vs Suzuki - ****1/2


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki - ***** - YES!*
> 
> This was a long, grueling warfare that was paced & structured masterfully. Loved the dueling neck work, the Inoki tribute by MiSu & the slap exchanges. Holy shit Okada's character work was so brilliant when MiSu slapped the shit out of him - the moment when he falls down, barely gets right up & then puts that forced cocky smile on was absolutely amazing.


Ya, I knew you would love it lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 16:
_Michael Elgin vs. EVIL-******
Kenny Omega vs. SANADA-******
Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki-*******_


----------



## Dr. Middy

Only had time to watch the main event. Will catch up tomorrow with the other 4 matches!

*YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 16, Block B)*

So, I wasn’t a huge fan of the New Beginning match. I thought it just dragged big time, and actually got bored watching it at points, although I did understand what they were trying to do at the time. This however, was a drastic improvement in nearly every way, with a huge amount of added drama with the shorter time limit, and the fact that Okada and Omega were so close in points, as well as Suzuki continuing to get frustrated with his big losses. 

There was a lot done right and done well in this match. Okada fighting back successfully and getting Suzuki-gun banned from ringside was ace. Suzuki viciously going after Okada’s banged up upper back and neck was tremendous. We got both guys screaming at one another as they struck one another in the head, dual piledriver spots, and so many great submissions by Suzuki where every one had that mix of him actually wanting to win, versus simply because Suzuki loves to torment and cause maximum pain to his opponents. Suzuki had a sleeper on for what seemed like an eternity, but was so well done and Okada’s selling of it was damn good. We got the rainmaker spot where Okada keeps his hand on Suzuki’s, unwilling to let go, Mutiple occasions, Suzuki just layed into Okada, until he returned the favor, and then had the best striking combo battle ever. EVER. The last 5-10 minutes made this match for me, that alone was miles better than the other match.

However, still found the pacing somewhat slow at times, although that was vastly improved here, and I think at times they were just lying between moves and stalling a bit. That being said, I really don’t have many qualms here. 

These two had a hell of a brutal war, so brutal that neither men came out on top. Suzuki sold being angry after the fact so damn well, the punishment was great, the strikes between them were vicious, and Okada continues to endure these extremely demanding matches, and he is getting worn out to the point where he is reaching a point that he’s starting to slip. First it was the draw with Omega, then he lost to EVIL, and now he had a draw with Suzuki. His clock is ticking away, and it’s pretty amazing to watch. But yeah, this was just incredible, but it wasn't my favorite G1 Match.

*****1/2*


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax B Block:* Kenny Omega vs. SANADA _(NJPW 8/8)_ ***** (YES!)*

This was boosted into 4* territory with the finish, which I thought was cool as hell. Not a blow away story or a huge upset victory, but just a match with a lot of fluid action that I really enjoyed from start to finish. SANADA hit that moonsault into the dragon sleeper smoother than I've ever seen AJ do it. 

----------------------------

It's not very uncommon for me to watch an Okada match that gets praised almost universally and not find it to be anything special. The MiSu match was just another example unfortunately, despite me going in with a very open mind. It wasn't bad by any stretch (in fact better than their New Beginning main event which was trash) but I just do NOT understand why people constantly call Okada the best wrestler in the world and repeatedly talk about how he can "adapt and work to anyone's style". He's not adapting to anything or changing how he works at all. He's simply stepping into the ring with an opponent, letting said opponent beat the shit out of him in whichever manner they do so, and then making a comeback by hitting a few rainmakers and his every-match offense to win it... or in recent cases force a time limit draw.  It just doesn't make any sense to me. Suzuki has completely obliterated him in both their matches and still not came out a victor. Okada's facial expressions were great here, I'll give you that and Suzuki had the right gameplan by DESTROYING his neck and trying to choke the life out of him, but did it need to end with yet another rainmaker with Okada not being able to get up for the cover? Why must he always be the one that looks like he's gonna win when time runs out??? Oh well, I know I'm on my own here so all good. More talk will ensue in the G1 thread. *** 3/4*


----------



## Corey

Donovan Dijak vs. Naomichi Marufuji _(Glory Pro - War of the New Age)_ ***** (YES!)*

Side note before I get into the match; Glory Pro got a bigger ring! It actually looks legit now instead of a rinky dink old school Chikara sized ring.  But yeah Dijak was AWESOME in this. Really good on offense & using his size advantage to dominate. Story played out with him missing the pool whenever he decided to go high risk and Marufuji made him pay with some nasty ass strikes whenever he opened up. I mean, jesus christ they were loud. :lol Crowd made this into a legit dream match and it was pretty sweet. They were losing their minds and so was Elgin on commentary by he end of it.

*AAW Heavyweight Championship:* Sami Callihan (c) vs. Keith Lee _(AAW United We Stand)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

My guy Keith Lee does it again! Phenomenal match with a great game plan from Sami. He attacked the big man's leg and it was sold with flying colors. Crowd was super into it & it was worked at the perfect pace and ended at the right time. The finish is completely disgusting to the point where it might turn some people off, but either way a very definitive victory for sure. Probably in my top 3 matches for Lee on the year (no surprise the others involve Dijak ).


----------



## silver kyle

Haven't posted on here for years but lately, I've been really getting into the wrestling scene again, so decided I'd try catching up with the best stuff from 2017. Almost done January which is kind of exciting and horrifying at the same time lol. Looks like this year has been INCREDIBLE for wrestling matches, but this is quite an intimidating task to catch up with. Probably only going to stick with the really high rated stuff and WWE since I've never stopped watching. Anyway, figured I'd through out a match review to get back into the swing of things...

*WWE: UK Championship Tournament Part 2
Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (January 15th, 2017)*

First off, I have to admit that this is the first time I'm seeing either of these men, and I've always found that having seen any wrestler's previous matches always tends to help with understanding how they work, their moves, their character etc. Going in blind, I wasn't sure what to really expect. The match starts off with Bate clearly protecting his shoulder, and I have to say, that for the most part, he babied that shoulder for the entire match, and Dunne played his part by going after it often enough. I will say that I think Dunne could have gone for it a little more, but I digress. The initial few minutes has both competitors feeling each other out, slowly building the match, and while that might not be everyone's cup of tea, this is my kind of drink. The only problem that I found with this, was Tyler's mannerisms and facials expressions, or rather, lack thereof. When both men would be standing and not touching, I felt like they wasted quite a bit of time simply staring at each other, without giving the audience the feeling that they were actually still feeling each other out, looking for an opening, ready to fight. When they both lock horns, I tended to enjoy it, but the slow pace without showing me some kind of emotion brought this down. Further along throughout the match, this became another problem, as Tyler would only sell his shoulder/arm, and never looked like he was getting tired from the simple draining that comes from wrestling a match, let alone any offense Dunne dished out. His dive to the outside of the ring onto Dunne, and literally JUMPING right back up also bothered me. Speaking of which, the dive looked like it barely even grazed Dunne's hair. Now I understand this Tyler kid is still young, as I felt every so once and awhile he was wrestling a softer match, playing it safe, but this did hurt the match a little more. Dunne, on the other hand, did a much better job selling the fatigue from the match, constantly looking like he was hurt, tired, in pain, what have you. I very much felt that Dunne outshined Bate in this match, and I was originally expecting Tyler to be the star since he was the one I heard most of the praise. Anyway, still a good little 15 minute match, but I have to say I was expecting a little more.

*NO ***1/2*

Hopefully, the next time I post on here I'll have some more positive things to say and an actual recommendation, but I gotta start somewhere!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Lucha Underground 8/9/17:
_Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes in the quarter finals of the Cueto Cup tournament-******_


----------



## Corey

*GHC Heavyweight Championship:* Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Brian Cage _(NOAH 7/27)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5rK95X3mRiidkZBNG1lbk9MSGM _(1 hour 25 minute mark)_

Well this was totally fucking awesome and unlike any other Nakajima defense I've seen so far. High octane sprint with some moves I never thought I'd see in a GHC Heavyweight Title match.  There's only like 900 people in Korakuen for this but they come unglued and bought into Cage's nearfalls big time. Two things that people may see as blemishes in the match actually stood out to me as being perfect touches as making Cage look like a FUCKING MACHINE!~

Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks _(PROGRESS Chapter 53)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Amazing matchup only held down by a meh finish (something we see a lot of in PROGRESS tbh). Keith Lee has thrown a lot of dudes around this year but I think Banks got the worst of it here. It looked like he legit hurt him on a few occasions.  Crowd was ALL the fuck over this match and that made it even more enjoyable. Story was executed to near perfection.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> but I just do NOT understand why people constantly call Okada the best wrestler in the world and repeatedly talk about how he can "adapt and work to anyone's style". He's not adapting to anything or changing how he works at all. He's simply stepping into the ring with an opponent, letting said opponent beat the shit out of him in whichever manner they do so, and then making a comeback by hitting a few rainmakers and his every-match offense to win it...


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to Lucha Underground 8/9/17: Mil Muertes vs. Jerimiah Crane

You know the best way I can describe this match is? This is what Dean Ambrose vs. Brock Lesna at WM 32 should have been. This dominating force asserting his dominance while the the deranged guy does everything he can to stay in it.

I loved this match. They made Mil look like such a beast here. Throwing Crane through the door, throwing him into the chairs, Crane bouncing off him doing the Suicide Dive, the Powerbomb on the Apron, the Side Slam onto the backs of the chairs, the Spear ONTO the table off the apron followed by the Powerbomb THROUGH the table. Awesome stuff. And Crane did everything in his power to stay alive before falling. And the storyline with Catrina added a nice backdrop as well.


----------



## Dr. Middy

And the rest of Day 16 of the G1. Not much to note really here.

*NO to Satoshi Kojima vs. Tama Tonga – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 16, Block B)*

Tonga attacked early, and did the same thing in the Okada match where he put on Kojima’s robe and imitated his chops and mannerisms. Tonga looked so much more comfortable heeling it up against Kojima than he has the entire G1 so far. Tonga also made fun of Tenzan, and then Kojima heated up, giving him an even longer machine gun chop than usual. A suplex tease by both matches put Tonga outside, and Kojima brought him back in for a brainbuster for a good near fall. Tonga eventually worked on Kojima’s arm, but he hits a huge lariat for a near fall anyway. But Tonnga catches him with the cutter for the win. 

Solid but fun match, and it was nice to see Tonga more comfortable in his character here.

*****

*NO to Toru Yano vs Juice Robinson – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 16, Block B)*

Somehow both guys ended up under the ring, and both were fighting down there until they both came up to make it in before the count. Yano tried to tie Juice’s poor dreadlocks, but he got in before the count, and then ran into the corner that Yano had untied the turnbuckle. We got the sneaky low blow via distraction, but Juice just won with his Pulp Friction. Another fun and short Yano match. 

***1/2*
*
NO to EVIL vs Michael Elgin – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 16, Block B)*

EVIL is playing heel here, refusing to get in the ring after blind sighting Elgin to start. Those forearms Elgin throws look just brutal. This match was mainly two big dudes just doing moves to one another, with Elgin and EVIL just tossing one another around with big suplexes. We got big dudes screaming and running into one another, which is always fun. Big Mike then was on the top rope with EVIL, and hit a HUGE superplex for a great near fall. We got a hell of a sequence where EVIL countered the buckle bomb into a ton of other moves and counters, before EVIL kicked out of Elgin’s massive razor’s edge powerbomb. Another powerbomb, this time spinning, sealed the deal for Elgin.

Really fun match that only got more fun as it went on. Surprised EVIL just lost after a career making win over Okada, but I guess they wanted to give Elgin a win. Still, really enjoyable HOSS-eqsue match. 

****1/2
*

*NO but Recommended - Kenny Omega vs SANADA – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 16, Block B)
*
They worked at a pretty fast clip to start, teasing bigger moves in their arsenal, before it slowed down when SANADA targeted Omega’s knee. There was an UGLY spot where Omega did his barricade moonsault, and SANADA must have been out of place, as Omega just brutally landed on his head. Thankfully nothing bad happened there.

The pace slowed back in ring, and it seemed clearer that Omega was heeling it up in this match after choking SANADA with a shirt. Omega countered SANADA’s usual roll through to the outside into a missle dropkick with his rolling fireman’s carry and moonsault. SANADA got his pretzel lock thing and dropkick, before Omega started coming back, delivering a huge fameasser and his neckbreaker. We got our first V-Trigger, but SANADA countered the first OWA attempt into a cutter. Eventually SANADA countered and got Omega into a predictament with his dragon sleeper, which Omega just flailed at to get the ropes. Another big knee by Omega got another near fall. They slugged it out, before things REALLY picked up, and eventually Omega got a OWA outta nowhere for the win.

Overall, really strong match by both men, with just enough added emotion on Omega’s part, given the final match of this tournament being nearby. SANADA looked crisp as always.

****3/4*


----------



## Mordecay

Yes to this from G1 Day 17

Ishii/ZSJ ****1/4
Goto/Ibushi ****1/4
Tanahashi/Naito ****3/4


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 17 (A Block final):
_War Machine, Michael Elgin, and Taguchi Japan (Ryusuke Taguchi & Ricochet) vs. Bullet Club (Cody, The Young Bucks, Hangman Page, & Chase Owens)-****3/4*_
_Yuji Nagata vs. Bad Luck Fale-******
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-*****1/4*
Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto-******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito in the A Block final-*****3/4*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahashi*, _G1 Climax 27: A Block Final_ - *******


----------



## Corey

Definitely my favorite G1 show since Day 3.

*G1 Climax A Block:* Yuji Nagata vs. Bad Luck Fale _(NJPW 8/11)_ ***** (YES!)*

Make no mistake, if this match happened earlier in the tour then it would still be really good, but not get my nomination. When you add in all the emotions revolving around this being Nagata's last ever G1 Climax match then it pushes it to that 4* margin. The crowd was behind him so much and he was working like his life depended on it. Attacking the leg whenever he could, applying submissions he hasn't used through the whole tournament, doing EVERYTHING in his power... just to come up short.  Incredibly emotional match and postmatch show of respect as well. Loved it.

*G1 Climax A Block:* Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(NJPW 8/11)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

God almighty this was awesome. It honestly goes without saying, but Ishii is the toughest bastard in wrestling. Sabre was just twisting and cranking and kicking the shit out of damn near all of his limbs and he would power through it with those monster strikes. I loved it so much when he was throwing his shoulder out to absorb the blow from the kicks and the finish was incredible. He literally had NOWHERE to go but held on for so long. Crazy son of a bitch. Their G1 USA match was really good but this blew it out of the water imo.

*G1 Climax A Block:* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito _(NJPW 8/11)_ ***** 3/4 (YES!!!!)*

Tanahashi was the overwhelming crowd favorite here and that threw me off a bit. Luckily it actually helped the match imo because Tana was such a cocky bastard in the early minutes. Really got a rise out of me when he slapped Naito in the face then hugged him. :lmao The character work in parts was phenomenal here and the crowd reaction was insane. Naito got real heat! :mark: Just so many good things going on whether it was Naito attacking the injured arm, Tana's constant attempts to go back to the leg, the nearfalls, the variations of the dragon screw, the entire cloverleaf segment, etc. Another classic from these two. Such great chemistry. Just a hair under their WK match but better than Dominion.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Tanahashi vs Naito - ****3/4 - G1 Climax Night 17 Block A finals


----------



## Lariatoh!

Yes to Tana vs. Naito


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following from NJPW G1 Climax A Block Finals:

Yugi Nagata vs. Bad Luck Fale

The fact this was Nagata’s last G1 match ever mixed in with the crowd reaction makes this a Yes. Nagata did everything in his power and even looked like he would win a couple of times only to be stopped by Fale in the end. And the moment after the match just puts it over the top even more.

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii

Stop if you’ve heard me say this before but Zack Sabre Jr. belongs in Japan, and this match was just another example of that. Sabre’s targeting of the leg was great. The sequences were great. Ishii was his usual great. And it all lead to a great finish Ishii not giving up but having no chance to win.

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito

Talk about another classic from these two. Other than Sabre, these two are better than anyone when it comes to making limb targeting not boring. Great offense to Naito’s leg and Tana’s arm. And the final 10 minutes or so were great. The Texas Cloverleaf spot was a great callback to their Dominion match and really built the drama until Naito finally got to the ropes. Tana’s various counters into the Dragon Screw were great. And there was so much great drama and action down the stretch that I can’t even properly describe. This is my new favorite match of the tournament….for now.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Hell YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - G1 Climax 8/11/17*

Beginning was really good but they kinda lost me for a few minutes after the first few exchanges. Didn't matter though, pretty soon they got me back in with some pretty good selling and focused work. Very dramatic last few minutes made this must watch imo.


----------



## Corey

Another Trevor Lee CWF Title defense just dropped. It's against a guy named Aric Andrews, who's the current Mid-Atlantic TV Champion but his belt wasn't on the line. Personally thought the match was pretty boring and basic, but I figured I'd slide this in here based on how well received every other defense from Trevor has been this year. Starts at about the 23 minute mark.
@NastyYaffa you may as well just YES this before even watching it. :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

The A Block is done, arguably with the best show.

*YES to Bad Luck Fale vs Yuji Nagata – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 17, Block A)*

The G1 swan song for Nagata, love the same torn up shirt, and everybody holding signs was awesome. The crowd was really hot, they were so behind Nagata here. The story was simple, a david vs goliath storyline where Nagata tried his best to get the big man down. Nagata even got the big man over on a huge suplex for a great reaction (twice!). The fire from Nagata here is just incredible, there was so much emotion in this match, and Fale played the big brute looking to upset everybody well. We got an awesome armbreaker, armbar, ankle lock, and figure four spot by Nagata that was a highlight of the match. Nagata kicked out of some of Fale’s big moves as the crowd’s support of Nagata grew, but it wasn’t enough as Fale came out on top. 

This was wonderfully done, and the best Fale match of the tournament. Nagata ends this G1 with a laundry list of great matches, and for his age, he was unbelievable throughout this G1. I loved the ending with even Fale showing respect to Nagata, bowing and letting him have his moment in the ring, while the announcers just showered him with adoration. This was a great sendoff.

******

*NO to YOSHI-HASHI vs Togi Makabe – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 17, Block A)*

No offense to either guy here, but this seems like the weakest match on the card before even watching. They seemed to be treating this with Makabe as the heel, but in reality I think a majority of the crowd favored Makabe. 

They had a pretty solid match. Makabe sometime through hit a powerbomb and went for his flying knee, which missed. Not sure if he has hit it at all in the G1. They had a really long butterfly submission spot, which did seem to drag after a while as Makabe then had to play babyface in peril, even though it was clear that he was a heel to start the match. Makabe looked like he was knocked out by one of those slaps to the face, he sold it so well with that glassy eyed stare. They tried to lariat one another simultaneously, but Makabe won that fight. We got our spider german by Makabe, and the flying knee drop hit for the win. Fun overall, nothing considerably special here, but both guys worked hard and it was pretty good. 

****1/4*

*YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 17, Block A)*

These two had a stellar match at the G1 Long Beach shows, with Ishii doing some GOAT selling. It’s really interesting to see somebody like Ishii try to work on the match with Sabre, considering Ishii is a brawler more than anything. They continued to be realtively friendly with their technical work on the mat, and then Sabre tried to play striking with Ishii. Bad choice buddy, as Ishii started to destroy Sabre with chops, until Sabre caught one and went to work on the arm. Didn’t last long, as Ishii went on offensive with strikes, resulting eventually in Sabre Jr. getting an awesome rolling armbar off the turnbuckle. Ishii continuing to take Sabre’s kicks, asking for more, but Sabre was smart enough to attack more prone areas, like Ishii’s knee. We got the awesome superplex for a near fall, and then the match became Ishii having an answer to every hold Sabre Jr. would attempt, like suplexing out of the guillotine. Sabre Jr. got Ishii in a knee bar, smartly continuing to go after Ishii’s bad knee.

Ishii hyped himself up as he headbutted the turnbuckle, and just dropped Sabre with a single chop. Awesome. Sabre got an ankle lock on, but Ishii himself reversed it into an ankle lock of his own, before Ishii just killed him with a lariat. Yet Sabre caught Ishii on a lariat attempt as he sat, and just tied Ishii up in knots, good lord. AND ISHII PASSES OUT, WOW. 

Just a tremendous styles clash that was even better than their first meeting, with Ishii first countering all of Sabre’s holds but the tide slowly changing as Sabre Jr. eventually was able to counter all of Ishii’s moves with his own. This was great, and making GODDAMN ISHII pass out is a HUGE win for Sabre. This was just GREAT. 

*****1/2*

*NO to Hirooki Goto vs Kota Ibushi – G1 Climax (Night 17, Block A) - ***1/2*

There was another really strong face/heel dynamic here, as just about everybody loved Ibushi but hated Goto. This was all Ibushi early as he was hitting all his spots to the crowd’s delight. They started slugging it out, with both guys egging each other on, that led to a great german by Ibushi which Goto no sold to hit a huge lariat. They had a long fight up on the turnbuckle that led to a huge jumping frankinsteiner by Ibushi for a near fall.

Ibushi counted the first attempt at a GTR only to be put in a sleeper hold, and then be hit with a penalty kick. Ibushi then hit a just brutal looking kick to the back of Goto’s head, and I thought the dude was knocked out for a second. Goto hit a headbutt, and then two GTRs for the win. 

Very good match overall. Goto looked good here, but Ibushi looked just awesome through the whole match. Curious what happens to him with the G1 being over. 

****1/2*

*YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 17, Block A)*

So I expect nothing but awesomeness here, even with Naito’s shoulder being banged up as hell and Tanahashi’s bicep hanging on for dear life. This has the feel early of one of those New Japan epics, with how it started very slow with lock ups and no rush towards the first spots. Tanahashi being the one to throw a slap right at Naito was interesting, but meanwhile Naito just preferred the mindgame route. Tanahashi then stomped on Naito while he was in his pose, which got its fair share of boos. 

Naito started doing a lot of work on Tanahashi’s bad arm. They teased countering each other’s neckbreakers, and you can tell they’re working a smart match here, of not having to do a lot to be effective and great. Tanahashi countered Naito’s dropkick from the apron into the turnbuckle, and turned it into a dragon screw, before doing a huge high fly flow to the outside. Another dragon screw confirms Tanahashi focusing his work on that body part, while Naito continued to work on Tanahashi’s arm. A first destino attempt was sniffed out, and Tanahashi hit a beautiful german suplex for a near fall. Naito hit a huge frankinsteiner that was countered into a near fall by Tanahashi. Crowd is really undecided, as they crowd for both guys constantly. They went on a slugfest, with some great shots and great selling of exhaustion. Then came the spit by Naito, and a german suplex for a near fall. We got double sling blades for a near fall, and then Tanahashi hit a high fly flow, but missed a 2nd attempt to crash and burn. 

The psychology and awesome selling continued at Tanahashi just sank into that cloverleaf, while Naito struggled his ass off to get there when he did. Naito finally got Tanahashi down and prone, and went for a Destino. This was countered into three rolling suplexes, and then Naito hit two Destino’s and he wins the match!

Again, these guys just killed it, and there isn’t much more else to say. The limb work was great, the emotion and pacing was top notch, and this was just awesome. If anything this was a tick lower than the Dominion match, but this was excellent. 
*
****1/2*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Day 17:

*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****3/4 - YES!*

These two have an absolutely incredible chemistry with each other. I thought their match from the G1 Special in USA was the best match from those shows & here they had an even better one. This followed the same story as that one - Ishii's superior striking & toughness vs. Zack's brutal submission game & limb targeting. Terrific storytelling with both guys playing their roles to perfection - Zack was on point with everything he did; great focused work over Ishii's arm & leg + I thought he did a great job selling Ishii's strikes & the desperation with his facial expressions. Oh & Ishii, my goodness - the Stone Pitbull once again proved why he is one of the, if not THE best seller in wrestling today. He sold everything ZSJ did perfectly - the drama every time when Zack locked in some submission was amazing. All of that combined with the fantastic Ryogoku atmosphere = GOLD. Fantastic match.

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****1/2 - YES!*

The weakest match of their 2017 trilogy, but still a goddamn classic. In many ways this reminded me of a match Hiroshi Tanahashi had vs. AJ Styles 2 years ago in the same building - just like in that match, the crowd was RED HOT, and rightfully so because Tana & Naito delivered an absolutely epic big time dramatic main event match. Definitely one of the finest of this G1.


----------



## Mordecay

Yes to Okada/Omega III ****3/4


----------



## Ace

*Yes to Okada/Omega III * *****1/2*

The second best match of the series, the first 5 minutes for it were fantastic :banderas

Would have gone higher, but I wasn't a fan of the dragging on after the reverse rana and the finisher counters.


----------



## THEYDONTWANTNONE

My god Omega vs. Okada 3 was fantastic! ***** all day every day and probably my second favorite out of the trilogy with the Tokyo Dome match still leading the way. 

The story was so good, every move meant something, and even the one big near fall made sense without it looking like some indy wrestle crap.

-----

Favorite matches in G1 Climax 27 that I've seen are as followed: 

1. Omega vs. Okada 
2. Naito vs. Tanahashi
3. Okada vs. Suzuki
4. Okada vs. Kojima
5. Naito vs. Ibushi


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to Okada vs. Omega III

Great atmosphere, great first five minutes. Kind of dragged for a bit after that until Okada hit the Dropkick while Omega was Springboarding, but Omega then followed up with the Reverse Rana and the Snapdragon Suplex on the outside. They took their time (or as much as they could) before Okada’s Superman comeback. I liked how even after Okada hit the Tombstone, Omega still made to his feet first.

And then it was just balls to the walls action with Dropkicks, Knees, Rainmakers, etc. And the good thing about this is that didn’t overstay it’s welcome like their 2nd match. Omega busting out Kroyt’s Wrath (am I saying that right?) was cool to see and a nice decisive finish put the bow on another classic.

There was really only one thing that irked me about this match. Omega hit a “Super” Uranage on Okada, right on his neck, I popped big for it because of how awesome it was, and then like 5 seconds later Okada still hits a Rainmaker and takes control. Really? I just felt that that move should have meant so much more considering how awesome it was. But, that’s my only real nitpick.

When it comes to ranking their matches, I got 1-3-2. The first one will be hard to ever top with these two alone, the 3rd one was great and packed into 25 minutes, and the 2nd while great had a lot of flaws.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES! to Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada - G1 Climax 8/12/17*

Easily the best of their trilogy for me. Way more focused work and practically no filler. Everything added to the story: Okada had a weakness and Kenny exploited it to his advantage every chance he got. But the champ is the Ace for a reason and he's gonna do everything in his power to avoid the L against his new big rival. Sumo Hall wasn't as hot as I imaged it would be but they were still very into it and added to story. I marked out at Croyt's Wrath and HOLY SHIT at Omega's knee strikes, dial it back a bit breh







!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano - ****1/4 - YES!*

his was absolutely fantastic. Started off with MiSu kicking the crap out of Yano & that continued until Yano made his comeback, but even after that Suzuki really continued to dominate. It was only after Rocky Romero interfered that Yano got to execute his masterplan & my goodness, what a hoot that plan was. The Sublime Master Thief steals one to cap off his G1. Perfectly executed. So much fun.

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega - ***** - YES!*

FINALLY. As expected, the G1 30-min time limit rule brought out the best in these two. Right from the get go this had a different vibe than their previous 2 matches - they started it by trading slugs right away, you could see right from the start that Kenny's main target was that banged up neck of Okada, and oh boy, it sure was. Omega's work over that neck was incredibly focused & on point, basically every time he did something it was to do more damage to that neck. Okada sold it wonderfully - the moment where he fails to do his signature kip up because of the damage he had taken to his neck was brilliant. His overall body language was really terrific throughout the whole thing. His comebacks also really ruled - Kenny bumped for his signature moves so beautifully. In the end, that neck work which was the main focus of the match from start to finish ended the match as Kenny got him up for that One Winged Angel & hit it. Beautiful. I thought the Dome match was a really good spectacle w/ some absolutely breathtaking big time moves, but the dull first half is what kept it from being more than very good. Then the Dominion match. In that one it felt like nothing mattered except for the last 15 mins or so & those sure were extremely dramatic & good, but overall I didn't really like the match. Here they went only about 25 minutes & it felt like the match had a tight story right from the start with banged up Okada going against Omega who worked the crap out of that neck from start to finish. One of the greatest matches of all-time w/ flawless storytelling & performances from both men.


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> *Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano - ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> his was absolutely fantastic. Started off with MiSu kicking the crap out of Yano & that continued until Yano made his comeback, but even after that Suzuki really continued to dominate. It was only after Rocky Romero interfered that Yano got to execute his masterplan & my goodness, what a hoot that plan was. The Sublime Master Thief steals one to cap off his G1. Perfectly executed. So much fun.
> 
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega - ***** - YES!*
> 
> FINALLY. As expected, the G1 30-min time limit rule brought out the best in these two. Right from the get go this had a different vibe than their previous 2 matches - they started it by trading slugs right away, you could see right from the start that Kenny's main target was that banged up neck of Okada, and oh boy, it sure was. Omega's work over that neck was incredibly focused & on point, basically every time he did something it was to do more damage to that neck. Okada sold it wonderfully - the moment where he fails to do his signature kip up because of the damage he had taken to his neck was brilliant. His overall body language was really terrific throughout the whole thing. His comebacks also really ruled - Kenny bumped for his signature moves so beautifully. In the end, that neck work which was the main focus of the match from start to finish ended the match as Kenny got him up for that One Winged Angel & hit it. Beautiful. I thought the Dome match was a really good spectacle w/ some absolutely breathtaking big time moves, but the dull first half is what kept it from being more than very good. Then the Dominion match. In that one it felt like nothing mattered except for the last 15 mins or so & those sure were extremely dramatic & good, but overall I didn't really like the match. Here they went only about 25 minutes & it felt like the match had a tight story right from the start with banged up Okada going against Omega who worked the crap out of that neck from start to finish. One of the greatest matches of all-time w/ flawless storytelling & performances from both men.


Back to back ***** matches from Okada? Nasty finally is in the Rainmaker train kada


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega*, _G1 Climax 27: B Block final_ - *******

Only 2nd to Tanahashi/Naito. Excellent, not their best encounter but maybe my favorite because I didn't have to set out 50-60 minutes of my life to watch it :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 18, Block B)
*
The first 10-15 minutes of this match was awesome, with Omega clearly showing extreme urgency as he went for all his big moves, and Okada responding with a similar sentiment. Things broke down outside as Omega began to take hold of Okada’s neck and do all the damage he could on it, centering every move he could on that spot. We ended up getting a reverse rana on the outside, which Okada sold as death, even bringing out doctors, but Omega brushed them off and hit a dragon suplex on the apron as well, and then a snapdragon for a great near fall. 

Slowly Okada worked his way back, countering a OWA with a tombstone, and then fired up tremendously. Then, everything went just absolutely crazy for about 6-7 minutes, right up until the end. Every spot from here on out was just on another level it felt like, from the uranage that was so brutal Okada just had a thousand yard stare after it, to the multiple rainmakers with Okada clasping Omega’s wrist, the germans by Omega only for the third one to be a reverse rana, the OWA counter by Okada which Omega turned into a Croyt’s wrath out of nowhere, and just enough V-Triggers and dropkicks to be on the cusp of overkill without getting there. Finally though, Omega hit the only One Winged Angel of the match, a narrative the announcers were talking about all match with how he’s never hit one on Okada (technically he hit one near the ropes in the 60 min draw), and finished Okada off.

These two, literally, were trying to kill each other, but it was I think better than both of their other matches (might have to rework how I rated the other two). Okada finally being punished so much that he couldn’t overcome it was great, considering he’s been weakened more and more as the tournament continued on, and Omega finally won against the man who has eluded him all this time for a great story. I thought the pacing was amazing, they took the overly long match length of their previous matches and eliminated it, which is my main positive versus those two. How Naito/Omega top this I don't know, but when was the last time we had back to back 5 star matches?

*******


----------



## Nervosa

Omega vs. Okada
****3/4
Not quite up to their last two matches, but really damn close. The whole story was whether or not Omega could actually beat Okada, even when he had the perfect strategy for the situation. Everything was neck focused, and even the few times Okada got control, it seemed like it was when Omega deviated his strategy. Finishing stretch was rocking, with Okada’s dropkick being the only thing that could breakup Kenny’s momentum. Excellent finishing stretch, where they both nearly killed each other, but nothing felt bigger than the finish which is the mark of a great match. The only reason I like the other two matches more is a slightly better crowd reaction, especially from the Dome. Sounds like as much of an Okada mark as I am, I actually somehow liked this less than everyone else.

That said, Okada now has 5 of the top 6 matches in the tournament for me.

Ibushi vs. Naito ****3/4
Elgin vs. Okada ****3/4
Okada vs. Suzuki ****3/4
Okada vs. Omega ****3/4
Okada vs. Kojima ****1/2
Okada vs. EVIL ****1/2
Nagata vs. Ishii ****1/2
Naito vs. Tanahashi ****1/2
Ishii vs. Tanahashi ****1/2


----------



## peep4life

Omega/Okada 3 *****
Tana/Naito ****3/4
ZSJ/Ishii ****1/2

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 18:
_Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin-******
Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega-*******_


----------



## Corey

Okada/Omega III - ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

Loved it. Not much else I can really say that other people haven't. Croyt's Wrath, Jay Driller, and that HUGE Rock Bottom/uranage all got big reactions outta me. Loved how well Omega bumped & sold Okada's offense whenever he got the chance to as well. The story was tight, they stuck to it, and the sense of urgency was always there. Fantastic matchup.


----------



## Dr. Middy

The penultimate night of the G1. I'm kinda relieved for it to be over, so I can take a break somewhat :lol 

*NO but Recommended - Juice Robinson vs Michael Elgin – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 18, Block B) *

I liked both of them doing the same agile moves in the beginning, it’s funny because while Elgin is bigger, he seems if not more agile than Juice. Loved the cannonball from the apron onto Juice as well, and then a nice turnbuckle spot that led to Elgin rolling through on a Juice crossbody. Elgin soon powered up, delivering big shots, but Juice charged and countered his normal run into the corner. We got our simultaneous lariats, until Elgin just slammed down Juice with one arm. Sick.

Juice is doing a great job at not being able to lift Juice up in this match, until he uses the turnbuckle to give Elgin a powerbomb for the near fall. Juice hit a gutbuster, but Elgin caught him in the cannonball, gave him a huge powerbomb into a buckle bomb, but Juice countered with a jackknife with a great near fall. Elgin tried for a burning hammer, but Juice countered with two big elbows, and a pulp friction for the big win!

This was great, with Juice having awesome babyface fire to set him up for a US title shot in the near future, and he worked well with Elgin, who did great in this match as well. (Also, Juice saying he’s gonna go balls deep in some Japanese women, fucking Juice man :lol )

****3/4*
*
NO to Tame Tonga vs SANADA – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 18, Block B)*

So these two are gonna try to best each other with their agility. Loved Tonga liking his shirt too much to just throw it out of the ring. These two had something of a comedy match with how similar they were wrestling here, and I laughed at Tonga getting confused at how to do a paradise lock, but SANADA showed him how, leaving him on the outside, only for Tonga to get some help from some brothers, and barely making the 20 count (ref seemed to help him there).

After some clobbering by Tonga, SANADA came back with his big springboard dropkick and a dive to the outside, but was clotheslined by Loa. We got a long sequence of counters and just a show of agility, which ended in a roll up and near pin by Tonga, but a gun stun by SANADA for a near fall as well. That was really nice. Tonga eventually hit a gun stun for the win. 

Really fun match, loved the dynamic early with both guys trying to one up each other. Thought their chemistry here was really great, and I’d love to see them both fresh in a match together. 

****1/2*

NO to Minoru Suzuki vs Toru Yano – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 18, Block B)

WELP. Poor Yano, but I think Suzuki will kill you. Yano tried being Yano here, but Suzuki had no patience whatsoever for it. Suzuki tied up Yano’s legs, and began beating the hell out of him. Romero getting involved was cool, taking out Taichi. Then Yano used the tap to straightjacket Suzuki, and he rolled him up for the win. Well, that was hilarious, yet again, from the best comedy wrestler Yano has to offer. 

Suzuki then went crazy, and was killing everything in his path in anger. Awesome.

*****

*NO but Recommended - Satoshi Kojima vs EVIL – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 18, Block B)*

Last night we get Nagata’s last G1 match, and this time we get Kojima’s final G1 match. Poor Kojima went for a slingshot dive outside, and missed yet again, although I wish he would have hit it for the last match. We got a conchairto shot by EVIL, and EVIL took control as Kojima came back in the ring. Kojima came back with some Mongolian chops (my favorite), and then the machine gun chops (another favorite) which kept going and going. We got a near fall on an elbow by Kojima, and then he hit a cutter and both men are down.

Both men were then fighting on the apron, and Kojima drilled EVIL with a DDT, god damn! Back in the ring Kojima hit another cutter for a near fall, as EVIL continues to really sell that DDT. EVIL started to come back, hitting a german and then another suplex for the near fall, and a darkness falls for another near fall. EVIL gave Kojima a stiff lariat, twice, but he fought to stay on his feet, and after EVIL gave a third lariat, Kojima returned the favor with a huge one of his own. A huge brainbuster by Kojima only resulted in a near fall. Kojima tried for the big lariat, but EVIL countered, and then we got a big clothesline to the back of EVIL’s neck. Sadly, EVIL caught him with the STO for the win. 

This was another very good match, with some great emotion and fire from Kojima in his final G1 performace, and a nice performance from EVIL as well. 
*
***3/4*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Yes Omega vs Okada G1 Climax *****


----------



## flag sabbath

Naito vs Omega got a little silly in their quest for the seventh star. They'll have to settle for five from me.


----------



## Ace

*YES to Naito v Omega ******


----------



## MC

Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki ****3/4
Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega *****


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Yes Omega vs Naito G1 Climax Final *****


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yes to Omega vs Naito- G1 finals - *******


----------



## Groovemachine

Catching up from the last few G1 days:

*Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW G1 Climax Day 16 - ****

Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 17 - ****1/4

Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 17 - ****1/4

Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 18 - ****1/2

Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Climax 27 Finals - ******

That final was unbelievable! I haven't said anything about the other matches, but I am on a high from Naito/Omega right now. What a war! Such a great story told, everything coming together with Naito's G1 redemption story and Kenny's gruelling tournament wearing him down. All the neck work so beautifully done by both guys. Wince-inducing spots like the piledriver off the announce table and that ringpost DDT. Perfectly paced as well, didn't let up for a second. Very fitting as a G1 final, my MOTT.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER - EVOLVE 91 - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was just as much fun as it looked on paper. Really great action from start to finish - great stuff like Hot Sauce sneaking in at times to try & get that victory, Riddle going toe-to-toe with the big lads & of course the exchanges between Lee & WALTER. Those chops were SICK.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

YES to Omega/Naito - G1 Climax Final - *****


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to following from the G1 Finals:

*Taguchi Japan vs. The Young Bucks*

Whoever says The Young Bucks are just mindless spot monkeys have not been watching them in 2017. There matches against Roppongi Vice and this match prime examples of this. They destroyed and isolated Ricochet’s leg, all the while staying consistent to their style and their attitudes. Taguchi was great in his spots and Ricochet to his credit sold the knee very well. The multiple Sharpshooter spots were great. Ricochet catching Nick in the IndyTaker attempt and then Matt kicking the leg out was great. The counters were great. And in the finish Ricochet overcame his pain one time to put them away after The Bucks own arrogance cost themselves the match. Awesome tag team match.

*Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito*

You know, people said after WK this year nothing would beat Okada vs. Omega. Well, in my eyes it’s been topped twice by Okada vs. Shibata and Omega vs. Naito. This was a great match. They took their time in the first few minutes, both mocking each other. It eventually settled into a nice groove with Naito attacking Omega’s neck. The piledriver spot, man, I don’t know if that was botched or not but it was hard to watch. That aside, there were several cool spots including Naito’s Jumping Neckbreaker from the 2nd rope, Omega’s Tope to the outside, Naito’s fakeout into the dive, Naito’s counter from the Top Rope Powerbomb into the Hurricanrana and the Top Rope Reverserana, and several others I am forgetting.

And eventually, Omega’s inability to hit the OWA and Naito’s barrage of Destinos won him the G1. Amazing match.


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES! to Tetsuya Naito vs Kenny Omega - G1 Climax Finals 8/13/17*

Another needlessly long match, I didn't really care about the first 10 or so minutes of this - the piledriver spot was unnecesary and badly done imo - besides the first minute of both guys refusing to lock up. BUT, once Omega got control and started to work on Naito's neck this one turned the corner for me. This was full of the exceses I'm not very fond of nowadays but the context of the match (G-1 Finals) and the fact that they kept building to more drama and bigger stuff made it ok for me to get passed my reservations for this sort of match. All in all, the last 2/3 of the match were an outstanding spotfest with a red hot crowd. MOTYC indeed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Tetsuya Naito v. Kenny Omega*, _G1 Climax 27: Final_ - *******

*The bump Shibata took in his return* - ************


----------



## Nervosa

Omega vs. Naito
****3/4
This worked really well to both guys strengths, and really played to the crowd effectively. Great neckwork by Naito, and great selling by Omega. Omega’s comeback worked really well though, and it may have been difficult to see, but he actually did a pretty effective neck workover, as well. The action and counters down the stretch were amazing. 

Two things keep this from a higher rating: 

One is that Naito was super sloppy. He botched the table piledriver (which could have killed one or both of them) showed a lot of air on his elbows and the big koppo kick at the end, and really messed up his reverse rana at the end. That last one really quieted the crowd down, too

Second, the match peaked too early. This has ruined two other top matches from this tournament for me (Elgin/Omega and Naito/Tanahashi) and it happened again here. This is what makes Okada the best: the crowd is always their loudest when his match ends. Omega and Naito both struggle with this, and they struggled with it here, too. The crowd peaked after the Destino reversal out of the One Winged Angel, and they never got as hot again. Even the spinning Destino would have been a better place to stop. Naito whiffing the Koppo kick has a little to do with that, because it kinda killed the crowd, but they just didn’t quite peak at the right time.


----------



## hgr423

I think *Omega/Okada III* was my favorite of the trilogy. Okada was coming into the match with (hopefully) a kayfabe neck injury after a hellacious year and a difficult tournament. Wrestling as the underdog and with an injury brought out more passion from Okada than normal. That "grit his teeth" look he does really meant something here. The fact that the OWA finisher had been set up all year and that the G1 finals match was on the line increased the intensity to the max. Of course this appears to set us the next match between the 2 which could happen next January. *******


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****3/4 - YES!*

This was just incredible. An absolute spectacle - what prevents it from being a stone cold 5* classic is that the first third or so were really super dull, didn't do anything to me, but once Naito had Kenny on the corner, only for Kenny to drop him face first into the turnbuckle - that's when things got AMAZING. Terrific, brutal work over the neck by both guys, super dramatic counters & real big match atmosphere. An epic.

After the G1, I think my top-10 looks like this:

1) Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata
2) Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega III
3) Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi
4) Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day
5) Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback)
6) Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher
7) Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1)
8) Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito
9) Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin
10) Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Dominion)


----------



## Duck_Beak

Gonna take a peak at this thread to scout other wrestling promotions and their matches. (Y)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

G1 Climax 27 Night 19 Finals:
_The Young Bucks vs. Taguchi Japan (Ryusuke Taguchi & Ricochet) for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship-******
War Machine vs. Bullet Club (Cody & Hangman Page) for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
Tetsuya Naito (A Block winner) vs. Kenny Omega (B Block winner) in the G1 Climax 27 finals-******+*_


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> You know, people said after WK this year nothing would beat Okada vs. Omega.


EVERY single year this happens after Wrestle Kingdom. Like literally, if I had a nickel for every time a poster said "I don't think anything's gonna top ______ vs._______ from Wrestle Kingdom" or "(insert match from WK) is my MOTY and I'm not sure if anything will top it" and then it goes on to be topped, then I'm sure I'd have a few dollars. :lol


----------



## peep4life

Omega Naito gets the full five from me. An absolute classic

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## lassemomme

Throwing G1 Yes votes out to:

Okada vs. Kojima
Okada vs. Elgin
Okada vs. Suzuki
Okada vs. Omega III
Okada vs. Evil
Omega vs. Elgin
Omega vs. Suzuki
Omega vs. Naito
Naito vs. Tanahashi
Naito vs. Ibushi
Ibushi vs. Tanahashi
Ibushi vs. Sabre
Ibushi vs. Ishii
Tanahashi vs. Nagata
Nagata vs. Ibushi
Nagata vs. Ishii

I think that was all of them


----------



## Mordecay

Corey said:


> EVERY single year this happens after Wrestle Kingdom. Like literally, if I had a nickel for every time a poster said "I don't think anything's gonna top ______ vs._______ from Wrestle Kingdom" or "(insert match from WK) is my MOTY and I'm not sure if anything will top it" and then it goes on to be topped, then I'm sure I'd have a few dollars. :lol


Still think WK has had the MOTY of the last 3 years though: Both Tanahashi/Okada main events and this year with Omega/Okada


----------



## lassemomme

Mordecay said:


> Still think WK has had the MOTY of the last 3 years though: Both Tanahashi/Okada main events and this year with Omega/Okada


And outside of those you still have matches like Nakamura/Ibushi, Nakamura/Styles and Naito/Tanahashi I.

Wrestle Kingdom is just a ridiculously stacked show in general, honestly.


----------



## Nervosa

Mordecay said:


> Still think WK has had the MOTY of the last 3 years though: Both Tanahashi/Okada main events and this year with Omega/Okada


Count me in. Sounds as if I'm one of the only people who still think Omega/Okada at the Dome is the clear MOTY this year. 

Hell, its still probably the second greatest match I've ever seen, trailing only 6/9/1995.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> EVERY single year this happens after Wrestle Kingdom. Like literally, if I had a nickel for every time a poster said "I don't think anything's gonna top ______ vs._______ from Wrestle Kingdom" or "(insert match from WK) is my MOTY and I'm not sure if anything will top it" and then it goes on to be topped, then I'm sure I'd have a few dollars. :lol


This year seemed different though. Now granted I’ve only been watching NJPW consistently this year but you had people saying Okada vs. Omega was the greatest match of all time.

And I was the asshole saying it wasn’t even the best match I had seen in the past 2 months, lol. I though the 2/3 Falls with The Revival vs. DIY was better.


----------



## Nervosa

TD Stinger said:


> And I was the asshole saying it wasn’t even the best match I had seen in the past 2 months, lol. I though the 2/3 Falls with The Revival vs. DIY was better.


Granted, I have Okada/Omega on a really high pedestal....but I honestly think Revival vs. DIY 2/3 falls is the best WWE affiliated match I've ever seen.


----------



## Corey

Nervosa said:


> Granted, I have Okada/Omega on a really high pedestal....but I honestly think Revival vs. DIY 2/3 falls is the best WWE affiliated match I've ever seen.


God damn dude your hot takes are seriously fucking HOT the last few posts. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

As promised, here are my 58 (YES 58) favorite matches from the G1 Climax 27. 
*1.) Tetsuya Naito (A Block winner) vs. Kenny Omega (B Block winner) in the finals of the G1 Climax from Night 19 of G1 Climax 27-*****+

2.) Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega in the B Block final from Night 18 of G1 Climax 27-*****

3.) Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 16 of G1 Climax 27-*****

4.) Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin from Night 4 of G1 Climax 27-****3/4

5.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito in the A Block final from Night 17 of G1 Climax 27-****3/4

6.) Michael Elgin vs. Kenny Omega from Night 8 of G1 Climax 27-****3/4

7.) Kota Ibushi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi from Night 11 of G1 Climax 27-****3/4

8.) Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 1 of G1 Climax 27-****3/4

9.) Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 2 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

10.) Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 3 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

11.) Kenny Omega vs. EVIL from Night 12 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

12.) Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL from Night 14 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

13.) Satoshi Kojima vs. Kazuchika Okada from Night 8 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

14.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 15 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

15.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 1 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

16.) Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 5 of G1 Climax 27-****1/2

17.) Yuji Nagata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 11 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

18.) Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 17 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

19.) Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 9 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

20.) Kenny Omega vs. Juice Robinson from Night 14 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

21.) Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada from Night 10 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

22.) Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata from Night 13 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

23.) Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 11 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

24.) Satoshi Kojima vs. SANADA from Night 14 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

25.) Juice Robinson vs. SANADA from Night 12 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

26.) Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 15 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

27.) Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA from Night 6 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

28.) YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 3 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

29.) Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto from Night 3 of G1 Climax 27-****1/4

30.) SANADA vs. EVIL from Night 2 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

31.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata from Night 5 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

32.) Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe from Night 3 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

33.) Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 1 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

34.) Kenny Omega vs. SANADA from Night 16 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

35.) Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 13 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

36.) Juice Robinson vs. EVIL from Night 4 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

37.) Michael Elgin vs. EVIL from Night 16 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

38.) Yuji Nagata vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 17 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

39.) YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata from Night 1 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

40.) Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin from Night 18 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

41.) YOSHI-HASHI vs. Kota Ibushi from Night 15 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

42.) Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga from Night 4 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

43.) Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto from Night 17 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

44.) Satoshi Kojima vs. EVIL from Night 18 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

45.) Toru Yano vs. Kenny Omega from Night 6 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

46.) Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano from Night 4 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

47.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 3 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

48.) Kota Ibushi vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 9 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

49.) YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 7 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

50.) Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 13 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

51.) Michael Elgin vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 14 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

52.) Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima from Night 2 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

53.) Yuji Nagata vs. Togi Makabe from Night 9 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

54.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe from Night 13 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

55.) Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto from Night 5 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

56.) SANADA vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 4 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

57.) Juice Robinson vs. Tama Tonga from Night 8 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

58.) Satoshi Kojima vs. Kenny Omega from Night 10 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4
*

If you couldn't tell, there was a lot of great stuff in this tournament. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Dandy

Nervosa said:


> One is that Naito was super sloppy. He botched the table piledriver (which could have killed one or both of them)


lel I think you got worked m8; no doubt in my mind that was 100% planned. 

go back and watch the table spot. 
Naito literally moves the barricade out before they do it and a young boy is holding the rail out so they have room to land off the side of the table. Heck, before Omega goes up for it, he pushes the rail even further away to set it up. Why would 3 men focus on moving the rail out as far as possible if the goal was to piledrive someone onto the middle of the table? 

Naito/Omega with some 4D Chess IMO


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Updated list after the G1 :sodone



Spoiler: 2017 MOTYC list



2017 Match of the year candidate list.

1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Katsuyori Shibata, Sakura Geneisis - *****

2. Tetsuya Naito v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 27 Final - *****

3. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - *****

4. Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, G1 Climax 27 - *****

5. Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 27 - ***** 

6. Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup, Day 7 - **** 3/4

7. Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham, SuperIndy 16 Final - **** 3/4

8. Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 3/4

9. Kazuchika Okada v. Minoru Suzuki, G1 Climax 27 - **** 3/4

10. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, Wrestling Dontaku - **** 3/4

11. Trevor Lee (c) v. Chip Day, CWF Mid Atlantic EP. 102 - **** 3/4

12. Ricochet v. Will Ospreay, BOTSJ Day 2 - **** 3/4

13. Tyler Bate (c) v. Pete Dunne, Takeover: Chicago - **** 1/2

14. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

15. Adam Cole v. Sami Callihan, Head like a Cole - **** 1/2

16. Tetsuya Naito v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

17. Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

18. Kazuchika Okada v. Michael Elgin, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

19. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special - **** 1/2

20. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/2

21. KUSHIDA v. Will Ospreay, BOTSJ: Final - **** 1/2

22. Adam Cole (c) v. YOSHI-HASHI, Honor Rising: Night 2 - **** 1/2

23. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Michael Elgin, New Beginning in Osaka - **** 1/2

24. Adam Cole (c) v. Christopher Daniels, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/2

25. Adam Cole v. Matt Riddle, Game over, man - **** 1/2

26. Trevor Lee (c) v. Michael Elgin, CWF Mid Atlantic EP. 112 - **** 1/2

27. Zack Sabre Jr (c) v. Trent?, Head like a Cole - **** 1/2

28. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Matt Riddle, High Stakes - **** 1/2

29. Trevor Lee (c) v. Alex Daniels CWF Mid Atlantic 5/27/17 - **** 1/2

30. Kazuchika Okada v. EVIL, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

31. Matt Riddle v. Kyle O'Reilly, Evolve 84 - **** 1/2

32. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** 1/2 

31. Kenny Omega v. Minoru Suzuki, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

32. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Dominion - **** 1/2

33.Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, Dominion - **** 1/2

34. Yuji Nagata v. Tomohirio Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

35. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Hirooki Goto, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

36. Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. G1 Climiax 27 - **** 1/4

37. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tomohrio Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

38. Hirooki Goto v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

39. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special - **** 1/4

40. Kenny Omega v. Michael Elgin, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

41. Kota Ibushi v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

42. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

43. AJ Styles (c) v. John Cena, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

44. Kota Ibushi v. Yuji Nagata, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

45. Kazuchika Okada v. Satoshi Kojima, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

46. Kenny Omega v. Michael Elgin, G1 Speical - **** 1/4

47. Matt Riddle v. Keith Lee, Evolve 87 - **** 1/4

48. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

49. Minoru Suzuki v. Katsuyori Shibata, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/4

50. Himoru Takahashi (c) v. KUSHIDA, Dominion - **** 1/4

51. SANADA v. EVIL, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

52. Jay White v. Will Ospreay, War of the Worlds - **** 1/4

53. Broken Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks v. Roppongi Vice, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4

54. Adam Cole v. Matt Taven, Masters of the craft - **** 1/4

55. Adam Cole v. Hangman Page, ROH TV - **** 1/4

56. The Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

57. KUSHIDA v. Ryusuke Taguchi, BOTSJ Day 11 - **** 1/4

58. Adam Cole v. Marty Scrull, ROH Web Exclusive - **** 1/4

59. Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale, New Japan Cup Finals - **** 1/4 

60. SuperKliq v. OI4K, Only Kings Understand Each Other - **** 1/4

61. Trent? v. Ray Fenix, Only Kings Understand Each Other - **** 1/4

62. Matt Riddle v. Tomohiro Ishii, British J Cup - **** 1/4

63. Marty Scrull (c) v. Adam Cole, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4 

64. Young Bucks (c) v. Ray Fenix & Pentagon v. Matt Sydal & Ricochet, Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll) - **** 1/4

65. Adam Cole v. Jay White, Unauthorized - **** 1/4

66. SANADA v. Kazuchika Okada, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

67. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Juice Robinson, Wrestling Toyokuni - **** 1/4

68. Keith Lee v. Brian Cage v. Sami Callihan, Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll) - **** 1/4

69. Tetsuya Naito v. YOSHI-HASHI, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

70. Kevin Owens (c) v. Roman Reigns, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

71. Cody Rhodes (c) v. Adam Cole, Spring Slam - **** 1/4

72. Trevor Lee (c) v. Nick Richards, CWF EP. 113 - **** 1/4

73. Trevor Lee (c) v. Brad Attitude, CWF EP. 88 - **** 1/4

74. Tetsuya Naito v. Tomohiro Ishii G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

75. Kenny Omega v. SANADA, G1 Climax 27 - ****

76. Michael Elgin v. EVIL, G1 Climax 27 - ****

77. Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Togi Makabe, G1 Climax 27 - ****

78. Tetsuya Naito v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special - ****

79. Kenny Omega v. Jay Lethal, G1 Speical - **** 

80. Kenny Omega v. EVIL, G1 Climax 27 - ****

81. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Will Ospreay, New Beginning in Osaka - ****

82. Kenny Omega v. Juice Robinson, G1 Climax 27 - ****

83. SANADA v. Satoshi Kojima, G1 Climax 27 - ****

84. Keith Lee v. Ricochet, WCPW World Cup - ****

85. Kazuchika Okada v. Tiger Mask W, 45th Anniversary - **** 

86. Kyle O'Reilly (c) v. Adam Cole, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

87. Minoru Suzuki v. SANADA, G1 Climax 27 - ****

88. Adam Cole v. Joey Janela, Super Indy 16 - ****

89. Himoru Takahashi (c) v. Ricochet, Wrestling Toyokuni - ****

90. Adam Cole v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, War of the Worlds - ****

91. Yuji Nagata v. Zack Sabre Jr., G1 Climax 27 - ****

92. Matt Riddle v. Marty Scrull, OTT - ****

93. Kyle O'Reilly v. Aleister Black, NXT TV 8/2/17 - ****

94. AJ Styles v. Shane McMahon, Wrestlemania 33 - ****

95. Dolph Ziggler v. Shinsuke Nakamura, SD 6/20 - ****

96. Asuka (c) v. Nikki Cross, NXT 06/28 - ****

97. AOP (c) v. #DIY v. The Revival, Takeover: Orlando - ****

98. Randy Orton v. AJ Styles, Smackdown Live 03/07 - ****

99. Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish, Manhattan Mayhem IV - ****

100. Drew Mcintyre v. Oney Lorcan, NXT 04/12 - ****

101. Kazuchika Okada v. Juice Robinson, G1 Climax 27 - ****

102. Dolph Ziggler v. Shinsuke Nakamura, Backlash - ****

103. KUSHIDA (c) v. Himoru Takahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

104. Seth Rollins v. Finn Balor v. The Miz, Raw - ****

105. Will Ospreay v. Dragon Lee, Manhattan Mayhem IV - **** 

106. Bullet Club v. CHAOS, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

108. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega v. The Briscoes, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

109. Trevor Lee v. Keith Lee - Head like a Cole - ****

110. Jay Lethal v. KUSHIDA, War of the Worlds: Toronto - ****

111. Kenny Omega v. Satoshi Kojima, G1 Climax 27 - ****

112. Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne, UK Tournament - **** 

113. Yuji Nagata v. Bad Luck Fale, G1 Climax 27 - ****

114. Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal, The Expierence - **** 

115. Juice Robinson v. SANADA, G1 Climax 27 - ****

116. John Cena (c) v. Dean Ambrose v. AJ Styles v. The Miz v. Bray Wyatt v. Baron Corbin, Elimination Chamber - ****


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championships – NJPW G1 Climax 27, Final Day *

This was a fantastic match, with just awesome babyface performances by Taguchi and Ricochet, and Young Bucks were doing some great heel work, and I really liked how they focused on Taguchi’s back and Ricochet’s knee. Ricochet himself did some great selling that was unexpected as well. We got some awesome moves and sequences, I loved spot with Ricochet accidently kicking the post which looked brutal, Taguchi’s hip attack filled hot tag was amazing, and his hip attack in midair to counter a Meltzer driver was just incredible. Ricochet slowly making his way up to the top rope to deliver the shooting star press as Taguchi had Nick in an ankle lock was fitting end. This was a very, very good match!

******

*YES to War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) vs. Adam Page & Cody for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships – NJPW G1 Climax 27, Final Day
*
This was really a fun match, with Page and Cody looking excellent as a team, better than I expected. I feel like Cody is sometimes underated, as he does everything so smooth, and is working with his heel character so much more comfortably now, like the little things with him dragging Hanson’s head along the ropes. We got a ton of great big spots, like huge moonsaults and shooting star presses, Hanson just doing cruiserweight moves (a handspring back elbow off the ropes even!) and just emptying their arsenals at one another. War Machine are awesome as always, and if anything, this went somewhat too long and got to overkill levels at a point. But it was still really great. 

******

*YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Kenny Omega – G1 Climax 27, Final Day*



Spoiler: My entire write up, marking out as the match went on.



The visual of Kenny’s name being announced with Naito starting straight into the gun was just awesome. The dynamic here was just unbelievable when the bell rang, the crowd being just deafening as they really love both guys here, Naito with the edge though.

Loved all the head games early with the fake outs, and loved how Matt and Nick after the barricade moonsault looked like two younger brothers so proud of their big brother. Naito did a neckbreaker on both the apron, and the floor which was a nice spot. Naito continued to work the neck of Omega, and did a fucking huge suicide dive. Then, trying to kill Omega, Naito hit a piledriver off the announce table onto the CEMENT. RIP Kenny’s neck.

Kenny somehow was conscious, countering Naito’s corner dropkick from the apron. Now my problem with Omega suddenly getting the heat on Naito, is that it sort of takes that huge piledriver spot and makes it a moot point, to where Omega wasn’t really selling as much as I would have hoped. That kind of move is something that should be a huge turning point of the match, like last night with the reverse rana and dragon suplex on the apron to Okada. Thankfully though, Naito continued work on the neck, so this fixed that problem somewhat, especially with the neckbeaker off the corner.

Naito finally hit his corner dropkick from the apron this time, before running into a frankinsteiner. Omega hit a picture perfect terminator dive, followed by a huge top rope dropkick to the back of Naito’s head for the near fall. There is a sense of urgency to how some of these moves are being done by both guys, it’s almost as if they are putting extra pepper on them. Another sequence lead to a great tornado DDT by Naito, before taking Omega up top. Thenwe got a fucking amazing spot, where Omega shoved Naito off, sending his head crashing into the corner, followed by a dragon suplex and V-Trigger for an amazing near fall. 

Omega tried for a powerbomb which Naito countered into a DDT, and followed with another neckbreaker, and at least he is keeping a lot of his moves centered on Kenny’s neck. Omega counters a destino attempt with a jumping piledriver, and my god both men are gonna kill each other here. Omega scales the top as Naito tries to fight him off, but Naito’s head is driven into the post as a counter for the superplex. Omega tries for a top rope powerbomb, but Naito counters into a fucking SUPER RANA. Back on the top rope again, Naito then hits a backwards rana for a near fall, and this is becoming a spotfest of epic, epic proportions. Naito tries and misses a corkscrew moonsault, and both men are now down. A jay driller by Omega leads to yet another near fall, they’re bringing everything and a bag of chips. 

I LOVED Naito’s counter of another huge knee by Omega by just falling over, shades of Omega countering the rainmaker by just falling to his knees with exhaustion. We got a deadlift powerbomb by Omega that led to another near fall, and they are doing a shitton of near falls here, jesus. V-Trigger leads to an OWA attempt, countered into the ugliest, but effective reverse rana ever. Naito hits the destino, and Omega kicks out of it, counters the 2nd destino, and does another Croyt's Wrath. V-Trigger levels Naito, and we get the bullet club pose to another V-Trigger, and then NAITO COUNTERS A OWA with a DESTINO. 

Both men are unsurprisingly dead, but they get up and start throwing bombs and slaps. Naito is standing with two V-Triggers, and gets another near fall with a suplex. Naito tries and failed with a destino, but does some odd spinning destino for ANOTHER NEAR FALL. Guys stop please, my heart. Another destino, and Naito finally ends this war.



If I have anything negative to say here, it’s that the first 8-10 minutes or so of this match were not really needed that much, and that huge piledriver to the concrete on the outside was out of place, and not used as much as could be. That being said, everything after was both guys at a million miles an hour, digging into their bag of tricks as much as they could, busting out so many big spots that I had trouble in keeping up with all of them. It was such an amazing spectacle, and for Omega to do this two nights in a row is nothing sort of amazing, since I don’t know of anybody who has pulled two five stars matches out in two straight nights. Naito was unbelievable himself, pulling out moves I don’t think I’ve ever seen from him since I started watching, and he really gave everything he had left for this match, and wore a face that just showed the battle he went through.

At times, this did feel a bit like overkill with the near falls, but if I had anyway to describe it, this felt like a New Japan epic, mixed together with a WWE style big match, but done in a way where the positives of both matches were allowed to shine. This was amazing in every way, and easily was one of the best matches of the year (still a hair behind Shibata/Okada)

*******


----------



## Corey

*G1 Climax Final:* Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****** (YES!!!!!)*

Are you fucking kidding me? Are you FUCKING KIDDING ME!? I saw Naito face Ibushi and they did some totally insane shit, but these two mother fuckers? Jesus christ, they didn't just flip the switch, they fucking broke the breaker box and burned the god damn house down!!! :lol I've definitely never seen a wrestling match feature so many crazy counters and big moves where imo it never felt like it went into overkill and you legit had NO idea what was gonna happen next. What the hell was that ddt on the ringpost!? Was that shit planned or was that a crazy botch? I have no idea but it made my jaw drop... and so did the super powerbomb hurracanrana counter... and so did the absolutely DISGUSTING amount of v-triggers that Naito ate throughout the match... and so did that totally awesome ddt counter he had from a powerbomb attempt... and sos did the STRENGTH Omega showed countering Naito into the Croyt's Wrath, etc etc etc. This is definitely one of my favorite wrestling matches that I've ever witnessed. The only slimmer of a complaint I can come up with is that in the last 30 seconds I think it would've been better if there wasn't a nearfall after the dragon suplex and that Omega went down after that immediate destino, not kicking out and taking another. But fuck that this was damn near perfect.

Naito is about to have the keys to the kingdom handed to him in 3 and a half months. It's gonna be an amazing time and I fucking love this guy. GET READY FOLKS :mark:


----------



## Nervosa

El Dandy said:


> lel I think you got worked m8; no doubt in my mind that was 100% planned.
> 
> go back and watch the table spot.
> Naito literally moves the barricade out before they do it and a young boy is holding the rail out so they have room to land off the side of the table. Heck, before Omega goes up for it, he pushes the rail even further away to set it up. Why would 3 men focus on moving the rail out as far as possible if the goal was to piledrive someone onto the middle of the table?
> 
> Naito/Omega with some 4D Chess IMO


And you're giving sloppy Naito way too much credit. They always push the barricade away so they don't hit their elbows when they do a move like that. If they didn't, even if Naito hits the move properly, Kenny risks hitting his shoulder on the barricade, at the very least. 

If they had just went straight off the side of table, I could see it being intentional. But the fact that they kinda half hit Kenny's head makes it clear that Naito fucked up, because that is the one way every wrestler is trained to avoid a table spot. You can even tell that Naito knows he is fucking it up, mid move, because he actually reaches a hand out to the guardrail during the piledriver in a failed attempt to correct his mistake.


----------



## El Dandy

Nervosa said:


> And you're giving sloppy Naito way too much credit. They always push the barricade away so they don't hit their elbows when they do a move like that. Look at naito's feet and its clear to see that he slipped as he did it.
> 
> If they had just went straight off the table, I could see it being intentional. But the fact that they kinda half hit Kenny's head makes it clear that Naito fucked up.


nah










I don't know how you can look at that and think it wasn't anything other than intentional. You're free to think it was a botch, though, doesn't matter to me.

FWIW Dirtbag Meltzer is saying it was absolutely planned; lord knows Kenny probably called Dave up after the match and told him all about every little last detail and how he came up with 95% of the match.


----------



## Nervosa

El Dandy said:


> nah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can look at that and think it wasn't anything other than intentional. You're free to think it was a botch, though, doesn't matter to me.
> 
> FWIW Dirtbag Meltzer is saying it was absolutely planned; lord knows Kenny probably called Dave up after the match and told him all about every little last detail and how he came up with 95% of the match.


Kenny also told Don Callis that EVIL wasn't knocked out during the Omega/EVIL match. But anyone watching can tell that EVIL was out: he wouldn't even let Kenny roll him onto his back.

If Naito did this piledriver intentionally to the floor, why would he reach for the guardrail? There's no good reason for him to do that unless it was a last-gasp attempt to steady a crooked move. He is literally trying to catch himself, right there in the gif you showed.


----------



## Corey

I didn't read into anything involving the match beforehand and to me that piledriver looked totally planned to go to the floor instead of the table. Naito wouldn't have back pedaled so much imo if it wasn't. Hell of a job on their part though if folks are thinking it was a botch. I think he's only reaching out for the guardrail to ensure he's coming down to the floor and not literally right on top of it. They're just trying to make sure it's out of the way.

The ddt on the ringpost fooled me way more. I had to watch it back to see that it looked like Kenny took the blunt of the fall on the back of his arm and protected Naito. The two are completely nuts for thinking to do that though. What a spot.


----------



## El Dandy

Nervosa said:


> If Naito did this piledriver intentionally to the floor, why would he reach for the guardrail? There's no good reason for him to do that unless it was a last-gasp attempt to steady a crooked move.


If the plan was to do put Omega through the middle of the table..... why would Naito's first instinct be to grab a guardrail that shouldn't be there?
Afterall, it's not like you literally see 3 men go out of their way to move the rail and ensure it is as far out as possible.


----------



## Nervosa

El Dandy said:


> If the plan was to do put Omega through the middle of the table..... why would Naito's first instinct be to grab a guardrail that shouldn't be there?


It's like I said before, the 3 men and Naito don't want the guardrail to be near, even if the move goes normally, because you risk hitting Naito's elbow or Kenny's shoulder on the guardrail on the way down. 

So why does he grab for the guardrail? Because at that point, he has already slipped and he is trying to correct it, mid-move. For me, that's a dead givewaway because its something wrestlers NEVER do naturally.

Many people, even non-wrestlers, are aware that when you fall down, the last thing you should do is try to catch yourself: more people break their arms accidentally falling then anything else. Naito actually could have definitely injured his own arm doing what he did, here.

If this was on purpose, he would have held onto kenny to protect him all the way down, like a normal piledriver. But midway through, when Naito's left leg goes backwards, he knows something isn't right, and as both men crash down, he realizes something is wrong and out of instinct, tries to brace the impact.


----------



## El Dandy

Nervosa said:


> Because at that point, he has already slipped and he is trying to correct it, mid-move. For me, that's a dead givewaway because its something wrestlers NEVER do naturally.
> 
> Many people, even non-wrestlers, are aware that when you fall down, the last thing you should do is try to catch yourself: more people break their arms accidentally falling then anything else. Naito actually could have definitely injured his own arm doing what he did, here.
> 
> If this was on purpose, he would have held onto kenny to protect him all the way down, like a normal piledriver. But midway through, when Naito's left leg goes backwards, he knows something isn't right, and as both men crash down, he realizes something is wrong and out of instinct, tries to brace the impact.


I don't really see a slip 

What I do see is them move the rail, create a space for them to land, even see young a boy hold the rail in place, and low and behold they land in the space created.

Naito reaches for a rail he knew would be there, a rail he just moved like 3-feet to the right. The fact that Naito reaches for the rail gives even more credence for it being a 100% planned spot.


----------



## Corey

I was about to post my updated top 10 and then I realized that almost all of them would be matches from New Japan. :lol Only other ones I'd consider throwing in there are the AOP/DIY/Revival Elimination match, T. Lee/Elgin, Dijak/K. Lee from AAW, and Dunne/Bate in Chicago. 

We as wrestling fans are spoiled by this company. Incredible matches all around from them. Best in the world, no doubt.


----------



## antoniomare007

To me the fact that if was a botch or a planned spot is meaningless, the piledriver spot was unnecessary anyway. It was early and it lead to nowhere, shit it was Naito's neck that was the focus of any control section and cut off spot. 

The DDT on the post on the hand...that shit was insane and it served a purpose.


----------



## Nervosa

El Dandy said:


> I don't really see a slip
> 
> What I do see is them move the rail, create a space for them to land, even see young a boy hold the rail in place, and low and behold they land in the space created.
> 
> Naito reaches for a rail he knew would be there, a rail he just moved like 3-feet to the right. The fact that Naito reaches for the rail gives even more credence for it being a 100% planned spot.


But the rail wasn't even where he expected it to be. It fails to brace the fall at all. Naito comes closer to snapping his own elbow than he does actually bracing the impact.


----------



## El Dandy

antoniomare007 said:


> To me the fact that if was a botch or a planned spot is meaningless, the piledriver spot was unnecessary anyway. It was early and it lead to nowhere, shit it was Naito's neck that was the focus of any control section and cut off spot.
> 
> The DDT on the post on the hand...that shit was insane and it served a purpose.


That's fair.

I appreciate them doing something that is very hard to do in modern wrestling IE convince the audience that something they had just seen was real. They did a worked botch not only once, but twice with the Kenny "slip" DDT.

However, did they need the piledriver? Not really. People can hate the spot, that's understandable, but hopefully most can see that it was a spot, not a botch.



Nervosa said:


> But the rail wasn't even where he expected it to be. It fails to brace the fall at all. Naito comes closer to snapping his own elbow than he does actually bracing the impact.


That may be true that the rail didn't brace his fall like he probably thought it would, but my point remains that Naito reaches for a rail that he knew would be there, a rail that (10-seconds before) he moved 3 feet to his right and well out of the way of the table *if* they were trying to execute a standard table spot. Omega pushes the rail even further away; why would he do that if he's expecting to go through the middle of the table and not 3-feet to the right?

Let me ask you this: do you think when Kenny slipped off the top rope and Naito hit his head on the post was a botch? 
Someone must've spilled a lot of water on the mats with Naito slipping off the table and Omega slipping off the top rope.


----------



## Nervosa

> That may be true that the rail didn't brace his fall like he probably thought it would, but my point remains that Naito reaches for a rail that he knew would be there, a rail that (10-seconds before) he moved 3 feet to his right and well out of the way of the table *if* they were trying to execute a standard table spot. Omega pushes the rail even further away; why would he do that if he's expecting to go through the middle of the table and not 3-feet to the right?


Because even though they had pushed the guardrail away twice, it was still really fucking close. Close enough that Kenny had a real good reason to think his shoulder might hit it on the way down. 



> Let me ask you this: do you think when Kenny slipped off the top rope and Naito hit his head on the post was a botch?
> Someone must've spilled a lot of water on the mats with Naito slipping off the table and Omega slipping off the top rope.


This one....man, I don't even know. I originally thought to add this to the botches I listed in my review from the match, but my second viewing made it look like it was a planned spot that just might have had a poor execution to it. I could see it either way. Crowd definitely went real quiet after that one, for better or worse. 

If I had to guess it would be that it was planned, but not executed as smoothly as they would have liked. It sounds as if you're quite sure this was planned, no?


----------



## El Dandy

Nervosa said:


> If I had to guess it would be that it was planned, but not executed as smoothly as they would have liked. It sounds as if you're quite sure this was planned, no?


You know it. I don't put anything past these 2, especially Kenny who wants to be as meta as possible.

I hope you don't think I'm trying to reach and make an excuse for a fuck up, I just genuinely believe it wasn't a fuck up. If I were, I'd be sitting here rambling on about how that OWA countered with a reverse-rana into a pin mess up was intentional.. That was unfortunate that Kenny's legs got tangled in the ropes because it would have been a hot near-fall, but thems the breaks.


----------



## Nervosa

El Dandy said:


> You know it. I don't put anything past these 2, especially Kenny who wants to be as meta as possible.
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm trying to reach and make an excuse for a fuck up, I just genuinely believe it wasn't a fuck up. If I were, I'd be sitting here rambling on about how that OWA countered with a reverse-rana into a pin mess up was intentional.. That was unfortunate that Kenny's legs got tangled in the ropes because it would have been a hot near-fall, but thems the breaks.


Oh no, of course not! At the very least, you have me doubting my original viewing. I've been worked before, and if I was worked here, it wouldn't be the first or last time. I still think its a botch, but i'm definitely not as sure, now. 

Yeah, that reverse rana was bad. I don't even think it was just Kenny's legs: that move looked off balance before they even started going over. Total momentum killer, as was the whiffed koppo kick. You could tell the whole crowd was trying to figure out if it connected or not.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> I was about to post my updated top 10 and then I realized that almost all of them would be matches from New Japan. :lol Only other ones I'd consider throwing in there are the AOP/DIY/Revival Elimination match, T. Lee/Elgin, Dijak/K. Lee from AAW, and Dunne/Bate in Chicago.
> 
> We as wrestling fans are spoiled by this company. Incredible matches all around from them. Best in the world, no doubt.


I'm still about 3 shows behind on the G1 so there's a chance some more could get added into my top 10 (but through most of the G1 most of the super high ratings I see never seem to translate to how I feel LOL). But as it stands I would have 5 or 6 in my top 10, with NJPW holding #1 (Shibata vs Okada) and #2 (Goto vs Shibata). I'm going to make a legitimate updated list once I've watched everything from the G1, which will likely be tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PWA Call To Arms:
_Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay for the PWA Heavyweight Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO to Sasha Banks vs Nia Jax – WWE Raw 8/14/17
*
A surprisingly fun match considering the clunkers they’ve had this year. Sasha sold like a ragdoll at times, making Nia look as close to a monster heel as she could be at this point (still very far away from being good though), and Nia played it up fairly well. Loved the ending with Sasha making the babyface comeback after playing babyface in peril, and the crowd got into it. Solid.

****1/4
*

*YES to Tozawa vs Neville – WWE Raw 8/14/17*

This was surprising as I expected it on the Summerslam PPV, but we saw it here, and it was a damn fine match between two of the best cruiserweights in the company. They got the crowd into it with some nice spots, including a high as hell superplex, and some great suicide dives by Tozawa. The pin Tozawa did as the counter off the rings of Saturn was great, and I really liked how the way Tozawa capitalized on Neville missing the Red Arrow, which he never does. Great match!
*
*****


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes - ****1/4 - YES!*

Badass underdog story which came in the form of a hard hitting, brutal war of a brawl.


----------



## Mordecay

Forgot to post it before, but better late than never

Funky Future vs The Young Bucks ****1/4

Omega/Naito *****


----------



## TJQ

YES to 

Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata @ G1 N11 ****
Yuji Nagata vs Zack Sabre Jr @ G1 N15 ****
Zack Sabre Jr vs Tomohiro Ishii @ G1 N17 ****1/2
Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ G1 N17 ****1/4
Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada @ G1 N18 ****1/4

Don't have time to get to Naito/Omega right now so I'll probably watch that tomorrow.


----------



## Duck_Beak

My favorite matches from the G1 tour:
10-Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii
9-Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
8-Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki
7-Yuji Nagata vs. Tomohiro Ishii
6-Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
5-Michael Elgin vs. Kazuchika Okada
4-Kota Ibushi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
3-Tetsuya Naito vs. Kenny Omega
2-Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada
1-Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (3rd favorite match of the year overall behind Okada/Omega from WK12 and Dominion)


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I finished nights 11 through 19 of the G1 on Sunday, but haven't had time to post until now. I don't even know what to say about the quality of wrestling in 2017 anymore. The bar has just been set so ridiculously high. I hope to catch up on a bunch of other miscellaneous stuff over the next week or so.

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 11 (August 1, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 11 (August 1, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 11 (August 1, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

EVIL vs. Kenny Omega
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 12 (August 2, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 13 (August 4, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 14 (August 5, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 15 (August 6, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

EVIL vs. Michael Elgin
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 16 (August 8, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 – Day 16 (August 8, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 17 (August 11, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega
G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 18 (August 12, 2017)
★★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2017 Final Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 19 (August 13, 2017)
★★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NOAH Summer Navigation 11th Global Jr. Heavyweight Tag League Day 8:
_RATEL'S (HAYATA & YO-HEY) vs. XX (Hi69 & Taiji Ishimori) in the finals of the Global Jr. Heavyweight Tag League-****3/4*
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brian Cage for the GHC Heavyweight Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 08/09) - ****1/2 - YES!*

BIG MATCH TREV does it again. Not a surprise. This was just an excellent match that had some really great storytelling - at first Trevor wasn't really taking Andrews seriously, just toying with him & talking smack, but then Andrews starts targeting Trevor's leg like a man possessed & suddenly Trevor is the underdog now. He sells Andrews' onslaught excellently & makes some tremendous comebacks. Brilliant stuff.

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor - PWG Pushin Forward Back - ****1/4 - YES!*

Thought that this started off well & only got better & better as it went on. The last 10 minutes or so were absolutely amazing with the emotion & drama being through the roof. Excellent match.


----------



## DELITE

TOP 10 from G1 Climax 26
1. Omega vs Naito *****
2. Omega vs Okada *****
3. Omega vs Elgin *****
4. Naito vs Tanahashi ****3/4
5. Okada vs Suzuki ****3/4
6. Sabre vs Ishii ****1/2
7. Naito vs Ibushi ****1/2
8. Ishii vs Ibushi ****1/2
9. Sabre Jr. vs Ibushi ****1/2
10. Omega vs Suzuki ****1/2


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax Day 17)
YES! to Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax Day 18)
YES! to Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax Day 19)

The G1 was fucking amazing. But, I'm kinda glad it's over so I can now have time to catch up on other feds *


----------



## Corey

*WWN Championship:* Matt Riddle (c) vs. WALTER vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams _(EVOLVE 91)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*

This absolutely went above and beyond my high expectations and delivered big time. Had a big fight feel with the crowd being super into it throughout. Loved the story early on with Riddle & Williams not letting the big boys go at it and trying to take both of them out of the equation by chopping them down at any opportunity. The sequences we were able to get from Lee & Walter were awesome but really just a teaser for a match they could have together. I thought they gave us just the perfect amount to keep the crowd hype but always wanting more from the two. Williams looks like the odd man out on paper here but man he was really great. Picked his spots beautifully and got the most believable near falls in the match. Riddle had to put his body on the line and take a hell of a beating to be able to escape with a win. Probably my favorite EVOLVE match of the year. A total war with a bunch of stories intertwining together.


----------



## TJQ

YES to

Tetsuya Naito vs Kenny Omega @ G1 Finals ****


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS:
_War Machine vs. The London Riots in a Tornado Tag Team Match-******
Matt Riddle vs. WALTER for the PROGRESS Atlas Championship-*****1/4*
#CCK (Chris Brookes, Kid Lykos & Travis Banks) vs. British Strong Style (Pete Dunne, Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) for the PROGRESS Six-Man Tag Team Championship-****3/4*_

PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies:
_Toni Storm vs. Laura Di Matteo-******
Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks-*****1/2*
Pete Dunne vs. Eddie Dennis-******
British Strong Style (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) vs. War Machine in a Tornado Tag Team Match for the PROGRESS Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

EVOLVE 90:
_Work Horsemen vs. Tracy Williams & Rory Gulak for the EVOLVE Tag Team Championship-******
WALTER vs. Fred Yehi for the PROGRESS Atlas Championship-****3/4*_

EVOLVE 91:
_Work Horsemen vs. Fred Yehi and Jason Kincaid for the EVOLVE Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
Austin Theory vs. Mark Haskins-****3/4*
Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip-******
Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER in a Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWN Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless:
_James Davis vs. Rob Lynch-******
Toni Storm vs. Candice LeRae for the PROGRESS Women's Championship-****3/4*
Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks-*****1/4*_

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 8/18/17:
_Diamante Azul, Valiente, & Volador Jr vs. Juice Robinson, Marco Corleone, & Matt Taven-****3/4*_


----------



## Corey

Takeover: Brooklyn was fuckin awesome. They always seem to exceed my expectations.

Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade Cien Almas - ***** (YES!)* (MOTN)
*NXT Women's Title:* Asuka (c) vs. Ember Moon - ***** (YES!)*

Gargano and Almas fucking TORE IT UP in the opener. That was fantastic. Asuka & Ember had me dying with the nearfalls and some of the kicks were disgusting. 

Roode & McIntyre was a really good match too with nice drama down the stretch. Loved how much Drew got the crowd on his side with each passing minute. That dive to the outside was amazing. Don't think it's gonna get rave reviews across the board but I really enjoyed it. **** 3/4*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III:
_Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade 'Cien' Almas-******
Authors of Pain vs. SAni†Y (Eric Young & Killian Dane) for the NXT Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre for the NXT Championship-****3/4*_


----------



## Dr. Middy

I can't remember the last time, or if there ever was a "bad" Takeover show. This Takeover was really great with no real weak match (maybe the main event)

*YES to Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Johnny Gargano - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III*

This was a really fun, faced paced match that actually felt somewhat like a very good G1 Climax match. Gargano looked in tremendous shape here, everything he did was excellent, and he was really over as a babyface. His chemistry with Almas was smooth and very well done, and Almas himself continues to improve as he seems more comfortable in his heel role. The end got Almas a big win, and I like the DIY shirt as the ending which just confused the hell out of Gargano. Great opener. 

******

*NO to Recommended - SANITY (Eric Young and Alexander Wolfe) vs The Authors of Pain - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III*

I didn’t expect this to be as good as it ended up being. They had a lot of smoke and mirrors, with the brawling at the start, and the big table spot with Dain just crushing Nikki Cross (RIP to her as she was squished between 600 lbs of humanity) and one of the AOP. Wolfe looked really great in this match, as he had an awesome hot tag as he threw around the AOP with big suplexes. Meanwhile, AOP are really settling into their roles as a monster tag team, and they continue to improve. Surprisingly fun match!

****3/4*

*NO but Recommended - Aleister Black vs Hideo Itami - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III*

Both guys are big strikers, and we got the match I would expect. Just both dudes laying in shots to one another, in a nice stiff beating of a match that even busted open Black early. The image of him wrestling the match with the blood on his face as Itami just continued to beat him down was excellent. The finish was completely out of nowhere with Black nailing Itami with an awesome Black Mass, and Black continues to remain awesome in his gimmick, while Itami with this match and the Roode match is finally delivering. 

****3/4*
*
YES to Ember Moon vs Asuka - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III*

WOW. They stole the show here, putting together an amazing performance that just worked at a really good pace, never feeling like it slowed down in the slightest. Asuka was as brutal as ever here, working over Ember’s arm to a fever pitch, and even having moments where she would hold both her arms and stomp the hell out of her back and head. Just brutal. Ember played a great babyface in peril as she sold the arm, delivering some great spots and strikes, her eclipse looked awesome, and I thought she killed Asuka with that superkick after. Also helps that Asuka is great at selling moves as well. Ember really sold the importance of this match well, and even in a loss she came out of this really strong, while Asuka continues her reign of dominance. Awesome match, best WWE women’s match this year.

*****1/2*

*NO **to Bobby Roode vs Drew McIntyre*

Both guys looked good in this match, with Drew looking great at the start as he manhandled Roode, but Roode was smart to work over Drew’s head and neck. This was technically fine, but they lacked a lot of chemistry, and this started to drag near the middle. They picked it up near the end, having a slugfest and a couple of good near falls, but I wasn’t a fan of how these two worked with one another. 

****
*


----------



## Ace

*Yes to*
Johnny Gargano vs. Cien ****
Authors of Pain vs. SAni†Y ****
Asuka vs Ember Moon **** 1/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *Drew McIntyre(c) v. Adam Cole*, _NXT Takeover: Houston_ - ***** 3/4*

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *YES* to *Drew McIntyre(c) v. Adam Cole*, _NXT Takeover: Houston_ - ***** 3/4*
> 
> :grin2::grin2::grin2:


I came in here because I saw your name as the last post, I was hoping I could make a joke about you nominating the ME because Cole showed up. I'll take this joke in its place, disappointed you didn't go the full 6, though. Smh.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Yes to these takeover brooklyn 3 matches

Asuka vs Ember - **** 1/2 
Aop vs Sanity - **** 
Gargano vs Almas - **** 1/4 

Best wwe show of the year


----------



## Natecore

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Yes to these takeover brooklyn 3 matches
> 
> Asuka vs Ember - **** 1/2
> Aop vs Sanity - ****
> Gargano vs Almas - **** 1/4
> 
> Best wwe show of the year


Best of the year?!?!?

What did you rate TO:Chicago?


----------



## Natecore

Almas vs Gargano 4.25

Roode vs McIntyre 1.5 (and I'm being generous) the ref out muscled McIntyre and threw him to the ground. GEEK! fpalm

And then some Mini-McIntyre beat him up. Not good.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Andrade Cien Almas vs Johnny Gargano - NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III - *****

Tremendous sprint from these two, with the fans buying into it early on, which lead to some great nearfalls. Shame Almas jumped the gun slightly on the DIY tshirt moment, as Gargano didn't really get a chance to sell the emotion, and it could have been an even bigger moment. Nonetheless, this was just a great opener and set the tone for the evening.

*Ember Moon vs Asuka - NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III - ****1/4*

Massively surpassed my expectations. Asuka's streak is so huge right now, and it meant every Moon hope spot and nearfall were treated like a very big deal. Closing 5 minutes was exceptional. Best women's match this year in WWE by a mile.


----------



## looper007

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Yes to these takeover brooklyn 3 matches
> 
> Asuka vs Ember - **** 1/2
> Aop vs Sanity - ****
> Gargano vs Almas - **** 1/4
> 
> Best wwe show of the year


I still give Royal Rumble the nod, as nothing on this show came close to Cena/Styles or the RR match.

I give Asuka vs Ember ****, MOTN was Gargano vs Almas, definitely top 3 of WWE this year. I thought Itami/Almas was ****, loved that match didn't think the crowd gave it much love sadly. Best WWE show since NXT Chicago. Bates/Dunne still NXt match of the year, shocking they had no rematch on this card.


----------



## Joshi Judas

My boy Almas with another super performance :mark: :mark:

Most underrated talent on the roster easily.

YES to Andrade Almas vs Johnny Gargano ****1/4


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Natecore said:


> Best of the year?!?!?
> 
> What did you rate TO:Chicago?



Dunne/Bate was better then anything on brooklyn but brooklyn had 3 4+ star matches imo. Something chicago didnt have


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the Following Takeover Brooklyn III matches:

Gargano vs. Almas

Great action, great counters. Smart finish. Not much else needs to be said.

Ember vs. Asuka

Great action. Good work on the arm by Asuka and great selling by Ember. Had some great near falls. Overall, a great match.


----------



## PUNQ

*YES* to *Asuka (c) -vs- Ember Moon – (NXT Women’s Title) [*** 3/4]* at NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III.

The rest of the matches were damn good, but won't be any contenders for the top-tire matches this year.


----------



## Yeah1993

I'm going to try to catch up, but won't be talking much in depth about the matches unless I really feel like it (I'll only be YESing them really), but, I feel like I needed to ask - am I crazy or is DIY/Revival/AOP from Orlando one of the best WWE matches of all time? I'd argue it's a 'spotfest' but I'd have to say I'm pretty sure it's the best spotfest I've ever seen take place in America. Every spot and moment was super important and meaningful, and the fact the match had 'tag out' rules means a dude laying outside the ring for ten minutes isn't an eyebrow-raiser. DIY/Revival's partnering up was so unreal and I haven't even followed the feud much. Some of the spots were fucking incredible, next-level shit. If they've happened in other matches, I haven't seen those matches. AOP stopped a dive by throwing the diver's partner into the diver. The four-man table spot. Gargano almost breaking up the reverse figure four before realizing what that'd do. I might be a little bias because AOP actually had huge heat in the match and I favour crowds like that (THEY CHANTED "NO ONE LIKES YOU"), but I really do think the match was brilliant, near-classic level stuff. Everyone was so full of energy and the stars aligned for it.

So a big *YES* to that one, obviously. I don't know if I think anything's come very close to it for MOTY for me, of what I've watched.


----------



## TD Stinger

Before I get to my full Summerslam nominations:

Hell Fucking Yes to the Summerslam Fatal Four Way! Everything I wanted it to be. Pure destruction, broken barricades, broken announce tables, Braun was made to look like a star, Brock was a beast, Roman sold the punishment great, as did Brock. Joe did his spots. Epic match.

I’ve never smoked a day in my life but even I feel like I need a cigarette after that match.


----------



## Mordecay

Yes to the following from Summerslam

Fatal 4 Way ****1/2

RAW Tag titles ****


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES! to 

Brock Lesnar vs Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe - WWE Summerslam 8/21/17*

Demolition Derby. Monster Truck Madness. Kaiju fight to the death. This was an awesome, awesome spectacle. One of the best matches of the year no doubt about it.


----------



## Ace

*Yes to*
Fatal 4 way **** 1/4
SD Tag title match ****

*No to*
Shield vs Sheasro *** 3/4


----------



## Dr. Middy

Gotta watch the New Day/Usos match later, which I missed, but heard was on par with their previous match.

*NO to Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks - WWE Summerslam 2017
*
A really fun, hard hitting affair that was very similar to their first PPV match. It was pretty decent overall, but they had a hard time getting the crowd at times, and I think it was weaker than their previous match. The title change was nice, if seemingly out of nowhere. 

****
*

*NO to Finn Balor vs Bray Wyatt - WWE Summerslam 2017*

This was much better than expected, with Balor’s demon character seemingly feeling different than hi normal character for once, having more intensity that actually seemed to spook Wyatt, which was a nice touc. They had a solid as hell match, and Balor picked up a great win, while who knows what happens to Bray anymore. Still, this was fun.

****1/2
*

*YES to Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs Cesaro and Sheamus - WWE Summerslam 2017*

Just a perfectly laid out match to allow Cesaro and Sheamus to work over both Rollins and Ambrose in different ways, while also allowing both Ambrose and Rollins to get some great hot tags. Everybody looked motivated here, and they had some awesome moments, like Cesaro destroying the beach ball, and the ending, which was done perfectly. We finally got a great babyface moment to add to a feud that was built up really well. This was a tremendous match!

*****
*

*NO but Recommended - AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens - WWE Summerslam 2017*

Aside from the Shane stuff getting in the way (I was worried about him stealing the spotlight), they ended up working their way into a really great match by the end, with some good sequences and near falls. I did like how they did the hard tease for Owens/Shane down the line, and now Styles can finally move onto something else. 

****3/4*
*
YES to Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe vs Brock Lesnar
*
THIS was a hossfest if I ever have seen one. Just 20 minutes of chaos as a bunch of really strong, big ass dudes just beat each other up as the crowd roared in approval. The real star here was Braun Strowman, who may have been the most over man in WWE for the entire year in this match. He was excellent in the first half, mowing over Lesnar and destroying him through 2 announce tables, and squishing him with a third, while also just laying out Joe and Reigns with steps, and killing them with a flying announcer’s chair. With the amount of reaction he got, as much as I wanted Joe to win, I would have put the title on him right then and there.

The entire match was insanely fun though, but the ending was somewhat flat with Lesnar just winning (and pinning Roman clean, interestingly enough). Still, I loved this, and it was a GREAT main event that stole the show. 

*****1/2*


----------



## Corey

Lesnar/Strowman/Reigns/Joe - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

The opening minutes of this were the fucking CARNAGE and DESTRUCTION I was hoping for once the match was made. The longer it went the more steam they lost and the crowd started caring a little less and didn't pop for what they normally would... _but_ I still had no idea how it was gonna end. :lol Easy to sit back now and say "well Lesnar was carted out so he's coming back and winning" but at the same time he looked clearly wounded and hurt so I thought for sure someone was gonna take advantage and win it. Roller coaster ride for sure. SHOCKED by Roman taking the pinfall. God damn that eventual Lesnar/Strowman match is gonna be a doozy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Summerslam Weekend*

*YES'* to

*Adam Cole's debut* - ************

*The loudest "Adam Cole BAYBAY" in history after Takeover* - ************

*Brock Lesnar (c) v. Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe v. Braun Strowman* - ***** 1/2*

*Asuka (c) v. Ember Moon* - ******

*Cien Almas v. Johnny Gargano* - ******

*Sheamus & Cesaro (c) v. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins* - ******

*New Day (c) v. The Usos* - ******


----------



## TD Stinger

Aside from the 4 Way, my other nominations are:

*New Day vs. The Usos*

They did it again. I will say the beginning of this match is nothing special. But once Big E got that hot tag, this was an amazing tag team match. Big E throwing dudes, Big E Powerbombing Xavier onto Uso, Xavier getting Big E on his shoulders to slam him in on Usos the combination Urange/Back Stabber by New Day, The Superkicks by The Usos, The Splash on the outside, The Midnight Hour with Xavier walking on the top rope, The pop up Samoan Drop to the outside, The Spear through the ropes, and then finally the Double Splash to win.

Fucking amazing tag team match.

*Rollins/Ambrose vs. The Bar*

Had a great story going in, Cesaro and Sheamus did their thing. Rollins and Ambrose still have great chemistry. Hot finish. Great culmination to this story.

*AJ vs. KO*

This is their first match in their rivalry I’ve nominated. Just smooth wrestling throughout with the counters and sequences, sans the sloppy Style’s Clashes which I forgive given Owen’s weight. And I liked the Shane stuff as it should lead to KO vs. Shane so that was not a distraction for me and did not take me out of the match.

This show had a lot of great wrestling. It also had a whole lot of shit on it.


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> This show had a lot of great wrestling. It also had a whole lot of shit on it.


I'd lean more towards the 2nd sentence.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE SummerSlam:
_The New Day vs. The Usos for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship-******
Cesaro & Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins for the Raw Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*
Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe for the WWE Universal Championship-*****1/2*_


----------



## Taroostyles

New Day/Usos-****
Shield/Shesaro-****
4 Way-****1/2


----------



## Donnie

DONNIEBOX'S NXT AND SUMMERSLAM RATINGS 

Johnny Wrestling vs. Cien ***1/2
Awesome, awesome opener with perfect escalation and storytelling. That ending was amazing and fucking heartbreaking all in one :mj2 

AOP vs SAni†Y ***1/2
What a fucking great pier 6 brawl as Gino would say. Some wild moments and the breakout performance for my boy Wolfe. Nikki DIED so her boys could get it done roud 

Black vs. Hideo ***1/2 
Just two dudes hitting each other really bloody hard, can't go wrong here. Hideo is looking like his old self which is just the best, and Black is amazing as always. Black Mass is killer 

Askua vs. Moon ****
:done Good Lord this was fantastic and the perfect (possible) end to their feud. The final 5 minutes were out of this world good. 

Bobby "Glorious" Roode vs. Drew "Used to be a Chosen One" McIntyre ***3/4

I really enjoyed this more on re-watch than live viewing which is more on me not fully paying attention than them. Roode isn't the most popular fella around these parts because of his "old school" style but I LOVE him. Dude knows how to tell a story and deliver a hell of a match and that's what he did last night. Drew is the fucking man, his neck selling was great and that flip dive was FUCKING NUTS. Great final run and Drew achieved the first part of his redemption. 

New Day (Woods and Big E) vs. Usos ****1/2








This feels like the match in what will be known as an all time feud and I hope it stays like that. This was perfect and everyone needs to so see it

AJ "Hair so Phenomenal it'll make your girl cry" Styles vs. Kevin "Father of the year and proud American/Canadian" with Shane "Fuck Death" McMahon as the guest referee ***3/4
This is the match of the feud and the perfect way to end it. Built up really bloody well and made great use of Shane and whenever he got involved it felt like a game changer and possible end to the match. AJ taking Owens head off with the PFA and than leaving no doubt and finishing the job with the Clash was SO good. 

Very European Fellas vs. Shield Elite ****
Tag Wrestling is alive and well in WWE and it makes me smile. Ambrose and Rollins have insane chemistry together and Cesaro is one the best tag wrestlers ever, plus Sheamus will and does kick the piss out of everyone in his way, so I shouldn't be shocked this was so good. Final run was bonkers and the crowd helped as well. Also an extra 5 stars for Cesaro killing the beach ball

BROCK LESNER VS. BRAUN STROMAN VS. SAMOA JOE VS ROMAN REIGNS *****
MARY MOTHER OF CHRIST THIS WAS AMAZING! Just four monsters beating the fucking shit out of each other. Braun killing Bork was INCREDIBLE and the table bumps were disgusting but nothing tops him dropping a freaking table right on top of the dude :done Braun vs. Brock is :vince$ is every way imaginable and the eventual singles match will be a classic. Joe and Roman were awesome as always and the final run was killer. Roman eating the pin was a welcome shock and I look forward to Bork/Roman 2 at some point. Perfect match


----------



## darkclaudio

No to Shield vs Cesaro & Sheamus from Summerslam 2017 ***+


----------



## NastyYaffa

Gonna watch SummerSlam now, but first here's a few matches from Takeover:

*Aleister Black vs. Hideo Itami - ****1/2 - YES!*

First of all I will admit that I was super disappointed when this match was announced because I really wanted them to do Ohno vs. Itami on a big stage like this. I am very happy of how this match turned out to be though, as it was absolutely amazing. Loved just everything about it - Hideo showcased great character work right from the get go as he got into Aleister's face when he was still making his entrance. That continued from there till finish; Hideo's performance was really damn great. Loved the start of the match with them going right at it, exchanging those hard hitting strikes - that eventually lead to a pretty lengthy heat segment w/ Hideo working over Aleister & I absolutely loved that as well. Hideo was so, so great during this. Aleister also did a great job selling - the blood added to it & his facial expressions were really good. The finish was also really awesome w/ Aleister only surviving because he hit that Black Mass kick - he got his ass kicked by Hideo, but he had enough power to hit that ultimate death finisher. Really well structured w/ fantastic performances by both men, especially Hideo who continues to be one of my favorite wrestlers to watch in 2017.

*Asuka vs. Ember Moon - ****3/4 - YES!*

This was absolutely phenomenal. Off the top of my head (I haven't re-watched the 2015 big Sasha title matches in a while though) I'd say it's the best women's match in the history of WWE. Both women killed it - Asuka showed great cocky character work & Ember showed great fire & intensity. Asuka's arm work to that previously injured arm of Ember's was amazing, absolutely brutal & focused. Ember's selling was great & her comebacks were super great - those 2 big nearfalls w/ the Eclipse & the Superkick were outstanding. The finish was perfect w/ Asuka getting frustrated & desperate as Ember was overwhelming her & her cheating attempts didn't go through - but then Ember makes one mistake & she gets to lock that Asuka Lock. Fantastic stuff. Classic.

*Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre - **** - YES!*

I thought this told a great story of the pure power of McIntyre going against the in ring smart tactics of Roode. Roode worked that neck throughout the whole thing & McIntyre just overpowered him with his high impact moves. Great match.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Cesaro & Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins - WWE Summerslam 2017 - *****

FIVE STARS for Cesaro diving into the crowd to pop that beach ball, that was fantastic. This was just a great tag and perhaps unsurprisingly reminded me of the energy that the Shield tags had at their prime (although those were usually Reigns & Rollins). A lot of fun, and all four guys meshed very well.
*
Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman - WWE Summerslam 2017 - *****

I'm so torn on this, but have settled for a very respectable four stars. Opening section of the match was INCREDIBLE, everything you'd ever want from this kind of matchup. They went all-out, it was absolute chaos in the best possible way, Strowman looked like a total beast and I was loving life. But after all the table spots, I felt it fell off a cliff. They went to the usual tired '2 guys in the ring' formula, Joe seemed like a bit of an afterthought, and whoever put together Reigns' spots should be shot - he spent the last 10-15mins JUST doing superman punches, roar taunts and spears. Finish didn't seem like a proper climax to me either. I do like that we've protected the Strowman/Lesnar interactions, as the atmosphere was insane any time they put their hands on each other. Four stars for sure, as that opening was ridiculously good and felt so unique, but I can't go higher as they lost me as the match went on.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> I'd lean more towards the 2nd sentence.


And I don't blame you one bit. But all in all, there were still a good amount of things I enjoyed about this show. And for the sake of my sanity, I'd rather think about that.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Cesaro & Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins - **** - YES!*

Oh man it feels so good to see Ambrose & Rollins tag again. They are so much better together than as singles guys. This started off pretty slow, but once Cesaro went & got + destroyed that beach ball from the crowd, things got heated & very interesting. From that point on, the match was pretty damn amazing w/ The Bar doing great work over Rollins & Ambrose being a fantastic hot tag. The finishing stretch was also really damn good. Great match.

*Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe - ****3/4 - YES!*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

There wasn't a match on the SS card that was MOTY candidate except for main event, so no to all the others.

I thought La Sombra vs Johnny Gargano was ****, same with Asuka vs Moon and Itami vs Black. All matches were ****


----------



## Jonasolsson96

I rarely give out 5 stars but 

Reigns vs Joe vs Braun vs Lesnar - ***** 

YES FUCKING YES. This match reminded me of why I love wrestling. Legit the last match since Bayley/Sasha from brooklyn that had me on the edge of my seat. Fan fucking tastic. The greatest fatal 4 way in wrestling history. I thought nothing would top Ember/Asuka but these exceeded it by a long shot. WOW


----------



## Corey

*YES* to New Days/Usos from Summerslam. Wasn't paying close enough attention the first time. Loved the creativity and nearfalls. That pop up samoan drop on the floor was nuts.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*New Day vs. The Usos* gets a big *YES* from me as well. It was outstanding. Really good FIP segment w/ Xavier getting the heat worked on him by The Usos, great hot tag by Big E & then the match is just full of drama, twists, big moves & counters. Great, great stuff. Would've been the 2nd best match on the main card. *****1/4*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 2:
_Mark Haskins vs. Silas Young-****3/4*
Kushida vs. Marty Scurll vs. Dalton Castle vs. Hiromu Takahashi in a Four-Corner Survival Match for the ROH World TV Championship-****3/4*
The Young Bucks vs. The Addition for the ROH World Tag Team Championship-****3/4*_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*WCPW: Pro Wrestling Cup Quarter Finals*

*YES* *to:*

*Will Osperay v. "Speedball" Mike Bailey* - ***** 3/4 *

*KUSHIDA v. Zack Sabre Jr. * - ***** 1/4 *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Dragon Gate Scandal Gate: 
_MaxiMuM (Kotoka, Big R Shimizu, & Ben-K) vs. Over Generation (Eita, Takehiro Yamamura, & Kaito Ishida) in a 5 Units Survival Race League Match-******
MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino) vs. Jimmyz (Jimmy Susumu & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito) in a 5 Units Survival Race League Match-******
Tribe Vanguard (BxB Hulk, Kzy, YAMATO, & Yosuke♥Santa Maria) vs. VerserK (El Lindaman, Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk, & Takashi Yoshida) in a 5 Units Survival Race League Elimination Match-*****1/4*_


----------



## Mordecay

Mike Bailey vs Will Ospreay WCPW World Cup ****1/4


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to some recent matches I’ve seen in other promotions:

PWG Pushing Forward Back: Chuck Taylor vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

I’ve only been watching PWG for like, half a year but even I got the emotional connection to Taylor trying to win the big one. Lots of great action. Sabre was punishing. Acted like a great dick heel. Finish was a little overkill (did you really need the thumbtack spot?) but still for the emotional hook and the final fall, was a great match.

WCPW World Cup Quarter Final: Mike “Speedball” Bailey vs. Will Ospreay

Just pure fun and innovation from both guys. Had things I don’t care for but the action more than made up for it. Really was a great coming out party for Bailey.

Lucha Underground 8/23/17: Rey Myserio vs. Johnny Mundo

Had a great story going in and while the match wasn’t as face paced as other LU matches have been, I cared about everything they did because of the story they told going in. Some fun action. Mundo being an awesome heel. Rey still pulling it out when he can. Great match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to The New Day vs The Usos for the WWE Smackdown Tag Team Championships - WWE Summerslam 2017*

Missed this one because I had forgotten about the preshow (which is a shame because this DESERVED to be on the main card, as it was the 2nd best match of the night). These two have such great chemistry, and they had a wild entertaining match with spots galore. It started slow, being longer than their first match as both Usos worked over Xavier, who I have to say is steadily improving and has become really entertaining in the ring, since I used to see him as an afterthought. He played a great babyface in peril, until Big E's hot tag, where everything just went off the rails. We got huge spears through the ropes, one Usos throwing Xavier outside onto another Usos for a samoan drop, great double team moves, and just an awesome amount of great near falls. Surprisingly, the Usos win again, and I have no problem if they set up another tag match from here. This was excellent!

*****1/4*


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Fatal 4 way is moty. Fuck Omega/Okada


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

RPW Summer Sizzler:
_The Briscoes vs. Shane Strickland & Ryan Smile-****3/4*
Jay White vs. Travis Banks-******
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship-******
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Marty Scurll-****3/4*_

CMLL On ClaroSports.com Arena Mexico 8/25/17:
_Diamante Azul, Ultimo Guerrero, & Volador Jr. vs. Juice Robinson, Matt Taven, & Michael Elgin in a Relevos Increíbles Match-****3/4*_


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DDT Peter Pan:
_Burari Street Wrestling Gauntlet Match for the DDT King of Dark Championship-*****1/2*
Kotaro Suzuki & Soma Takao vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) vs. Kaz Hayashi & Keisuke Ishii vs MAO & Mike Bailey in a Fatal 4-Way Tag Team match-******
Daisuke Sasaki vs. Akito in a Hair vs. Hair Match for the DDT Extreme Championship-******
Kazusada Higuchi & Shigehiro Irie vs. HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji for the KO-D Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*
Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo for the KO-D Openweight Championship-*****1/2*_


----------



## antoniomare007

*Nominating
*
*Strong BJ vs Naoya Nomura & KAI - All Japan World Tag Titles 8/27/17*

Welp, they did it again. This was the Nomura showcase in a Strong BJ formula match, and of course it works like a charm. Fun shine segment with Naoya and KAI getting the upperhand over the two beasts before the young kid gets pummeled by Daisuke, from then on we got the always awesome "small team tries to come back against Sekimoto & Okabayashi" comeback story, with Nomura being the stand out, showing great fire and good offense while a really good Sumo Hall crowd rallies behind him. This had dope spots and nearfalls and kept building drama until the final fall. Fucking awesome tag match, what a year for Strong BJ, best fucking tag team in the world. 


*Shuji Ishikawa vs Kento Miyahara - Triple Crown match 8/27/17*

Match of the year? At least is in the discussion for me. This was a fucking battle for survival, with Shuji doing an awesome job at being the dominant champ and Kento being an outstanding underdog Ace. Better than their match from May, mainly because the first half was way more compelling and fun to watch. Miyahara's selling was fucking great, it made you think "how the hell is he going to overcome this" all match long while at the same time doing enough to give you hope that there was still a chance. Sumo Hall was game for this, specially a lady that sat near the commentary booth who screamed during the whole damn match for her beloved Kento (a lot of women in the crowd and they were the ones starting the chants for the young Ace). This was so good it had the first suplex trading spot I've liked in more than a decade - it fit the story and it was only one move instead of three or four - and a one count kick out that had me thinking "it kinda makes sense". The finish might be the weakest part of this whole thing as it felt a little out of nowhere withing the context of the match, I thought it need one more bomb before the three count. But all in all this was fucking great, go watch this as Miyahara once again shows us you can have an incredible match in a reasonable amount of time (25 minutes). Fuck what you heard, Kento is my performer of the year.


ps: *NO* to Takeshita vs Endo, gave my reasons in the puro thread, an enjoyable match but not a MOTYC.


----------



## Corey

*WCPW World Cup Final:* KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay - ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe5RunHXAS8_​Luckily for me, I thought the final was the best match of the tournament. Loved, loved, loved this. Ospreay firing right out of the gate was smart on his part but the story of him succumbing to KUSHIDA's slow pace and armwork while having to fight from underneath and win this literally for his entire country was pretty amazing. I bought into the drama and emotion without a doubt and actually rooted for him at times because of it. It wasn't overbooked and ended decisively so that's huge bonus points for sure. This didn't have the amount of flips and high spots that the BOTSJ final did, but I enjoyed it just as much because there was no wasted time and the story is so wonderful. These two are in the midst of having quite the long term rivalry.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*This is as close to staying caught up as I have been in years. I only have like 20 matches left on my list from earlier this year and it's almost September. Yes, I am proud of myself for this. Here's what I have seen recently:

Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Singles Match
AAW Take No Prisoners (May 6, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Jay White vs. Will Ospreay
Singles​ Match
ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Day 3 (May 12, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon
ROH World Tag Team Title Match
ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Day 3 (May 12, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Emil Sitoci (c) vs. Angelico vs. Penta El Zero M vs. Rey Fenix
wXw Shotgun Title Four Way Match
wXw Superstars Of Wrestling 2017 (May 13, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Tyler Bate (c) vs. Pete Dunne
WWE United Kingdom Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Chicago (May 20, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Bobby Roode (c) vs. Hideo Itami
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Chicago (May 20, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

#DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (c)
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Ladder Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Chicago (May 20, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kento Miyahara (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa
Triple Crown Title Match
AJPW Super Power! 2017 Super Power Series Day 6 (May 21, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick
Street Fight
WWE 205 Live #26 (May 23, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle
Super Strong Style 16 Tournament 2017 Quarter Final Match
PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Tournament Edition 2017 - Day 2 (May 28, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
Singles Match
WWE Monday Night RAW #1253 (May 29, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Balor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins
WWE Universal Title #1 Contendership Extreme Rules Fatal Five Way Match
WWE Extreme Rules 2017 (June 4, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) (c) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
NJPW Dominion 6.11 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 11, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
Money In The Bank Ladder Match
WWE Money In The Bank 2017 (June 18, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The Best Friends (Chuckie T & Trent) vs. War Machine (Hanson & Ray Rowe)
ROH World Tag Team Title Tornado Three Way Match
ROH Best In The World 2017 (June 23, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Asuka (c) vs. Nikki Cross
WWE NXT Women's Title Last Woman Standing Match
WWE NXT #254 (June 28, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Jay Lethal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - **** - YES!*

Zack's work over Lethal is brutal all the way through the match. In the early stages Lethal tries to match his mat game, but then he realizes that you shouldn't try that with ZSJ, so he is in big trouble until he starts busting out those high impact comeback flurries of his. ZSJ was great as always with his work on top & Lethal was great fighting from underneath. Great stuff.


----------



## PUNQ

Finally got myself through the second quarter of New Japan's 2017 output, plus a little more, so that all I got left is the icing on the cake - the G-1 tour.


These are all a big *YES* from me:


*April 9, 2017, Tokyo – Ryogoku Kokugikan (10,231 Fans)*

*Kazuchika Okada (c) -vs- Katsuyori Shibata – (IWGP Title) [**** 3/4]*
— Thank you for everything Shibata~~~ The match started a bit slow, though always incredibly solid. Got really elevated around the 20-min match, and from THAT HEADBUTT(!!!) and on…. as real as it gets….



*May 3, 2017, Fukuoka International Center (6,126 Fans)*

*Kenny Omega -vs- Tomohiro Ishii [****]*
— A little random, and struggling flow during the build up…. but what an hard-hitting explosion these two had! Better than their New Japan Cup match! Brutal knees, lariats, headbutts and general bulldozer moves causing a mass-destruction of both guys. Great sacrifice, with Ishii doing excellently both on attack and selling. Omega was more the energizer, while too childishly animated for such manly fighting, gives it his all and wins with the One-Winged Angel when nothing else worked to put Ishii away.



*ROH/NJPW - May 12, 2017, New York, USA – New York City Hammerstein Ballroom*

*Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (c) -vs- Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI – (ROH Tag Title) [*** 1/2]*
— Screw their highflying. It’s their cocky attitude showing off that counts. A fun one, for sure, though didn’t utilize Naito enough after that cool entrance kicking the belt like a football all the way to the ring! Still, the Young Bucks were on form prick-flying their way through for what I felt was the best match on the show.



*May 17, 2017, Tokyo – Korakuen Hall (1,729 Fans)*

*Dragon Lee -vs- Hiromu Takahashi – (Best of the Super Jr. – Block A) [*** 3/4]*
— Better than their February 11th match, IMO. More fluid, better paced and almost as spectacular. The moves landed great, for sure. Maybe not as reckless as the February match, but more professional looking and not so much lying around waiting for the next big moment. They did more in between the key spots and therefore much more rewarding in the end, especially considering how well the Phoenix Plex landed. Dragon Lee gets his victory back after losing the title bout a few months earlier.



*May 29, 2017, Tokyo – Korakuen Hall (1,311 Fans)*

*KUSHIDA -vs- Ryusuke Taguchi – (Best of the Super Jr. – Block B) [*** 1/2]*
— Taguchi may be goofy, but the fans love him…. for some reason. And when he fights serious, the fans get behind him as if he was a underdog rooting him on! And that’s what happened here. Him and KUSHIDA had a fairly equal battle, almost mirroring each other at times. And that was the formula for a surprisingly likable and exciting match between two of New Japan’s babyface juniors. Thankfully the right guy won.



*June 3, 2017, Tokyo – Yoyogi National Stadium Gym #2 (3,454 Fans)*

*KUSHIDA -vs- Will Ospreay – (Best of the Super Jr. – Final) [**** 1/2]*
— I would have appreciated less gymnastics and a little more fighting, but for a spot-crazy Best of the Super Jr. finalé this was spectacular and inspired! A wonderful display of the current generation’s top flyers, with Ospreay being absolutely amazing at it. He’s young, and I do hope he develops his heavyweight game being less “Look at me! Look at me!” in his mannerisms, but as a spot-artist he’s on top of the world at the moment! KUSHIDA, who I often find bland, stepped up looking world-class too. Winning his 2nd BOSJ competition in superb style! Special moment indeed!



*June 11, 2017, Osaka Castle Hall (11,756 Fans)*

*Hiromu Takahashi (c) -vs- KUSHIDA – (IWGP Junior Title) [*** 1/2]*
— This was something else than their 2 minute match from April 9th where the champion completely took KUSHIDA off his guard. Since then KUSHIDA has focused his game, winning the Best of the Super Jr. tournament and top of the hill again going after Takahashi’s arm, bending it in nasty directions. Not that it put Takahashi completely off his own game-plan, but this was KUSHIDA’s return to top. The revenge for the humiliation the last time they met!



*9. Tetsuya Naito (c) -vs- Hiroshi Tanahashi – (IWGP Intercontinental Title) [*** 3/4]*
— Like with their Tokyo Dome match, they build it slow. Real slow. It’s bizarre how this works. While others go full speed trying to impress, these use psychology on a different plan. I would put it a tiny bit below their previous title match, but it’s more of that tricky mind-business with the addition of Naito going after that hurting arm of Tanahashi. This time however Tanahashi wasn’t going to give up and instead started inflicting slow sinking pain at Naito, much thanks to that Texas Cloverhold trapping Naito with nowhere to go and a reluctant tap came barely notable. Tanahashi starts his second reign as IWGP Intercontinental Champion, since losing it in 2014 during the long-standing feud with Shinsuke Nakamura.



*Kazuchika Okada (c) -vs- Kenny Omega – (IWGP Title) [****]*
— Not the greatest match ever produced. It’s not even as good as their Tokyo Dome fight, which also wasn’t the greatest match ever produced. But was this good? Yes, of course! Great even! But let’s not insult decades of fantastic wrestling just because New Japan and Okada are on a positive up-turn. The match was familiar from their match earlier this year, except this one went even longer…. and slower because of it. Even the intense moments were less intense than the Dome bout. There was a tendency that they were working more psychological, but where the Tanahashi/Naito match before then were successful at that approach, these two didn’t have the same luck with that. Instead it was the highspots, the driving knees, the table spots, Rainmakers, and so forth, which was the predictable lifeline for the big rematch. And you can bet a lot of it landed hard and spectacular! The near falls where also super close! But for those who know, there wasn’t to be a winner in this bout. Instead they did something special for the fans delivering a 60-min time limit battle.



*July 1, 2017, Los Angeles, California, USA - Long Beach Convention & Entertainment Center (2,370 Fans)*

*Kenny Omega -vs- Michael Elgin - (IWGP US Heavyweight Title Tournament - Round 1) [*** 1/2]*
--- Good to have Elgin back working singles matches in New Japan, and against Omega we all knew it was going to be a quality match. Sluggish pounding with Elgin looking strong, while Omega was looking for openings against the power-wrestling. And Omega was receiving it! So was Elgin, but hardest Omega. A match to sit back and appreciate. 



And this WWE match since I last posted:


*August 20, 2017, New York, USA – Barclays Center (16,128 Fans)*

*Brock Lesnar (c) -vs- Braun Strowman -vs- Roman Reigns -vs- Samoa Joe – (WWE Universal Title; Fatal Four Way) [*** 3/4]*
— This was like every WWE-super-heavyweight-destruction-moment cliché on fast-forward! And that was pretty damn fun! Not sure how much had time to sink in, but it sure was the explosion the show desperately needed.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

AJPW 45th Anniversary Summer Explosion:
_Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato vs. TAKE Michinoku & Black Tiger for the All Asia Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
Yuma Aoyagi vs. Taichi-******
Jun Akiyama, Koji Iwamoto, Minoru Tanaka & Takao Omori vs. Joe Doering, Kotaro Suzuki, & The Big Guns (The Bodyguard & Zeus)-******
KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) for the vacant AJPW World Tag Team Championship-*****3/4*
Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kento Miyahara for the Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong from NXT: 8/30/17

Perfect closer to their rivalry. Good story going in. Good story in the match with both men going after the back. Great action. Some great counters. Hot finish. Awesome match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

AUGUST:



> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 7 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 21 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 38 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 52 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 15 ||*
> The Big Guns vs. NEXTREAM (AJPW Excite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 18 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 5 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 5 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Spring Navigation - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Hojo vs. Konami (Stardom Grows Up Stars - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Shinichi Suzukawa (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 44 ||*
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 4 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 15 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 8 ||
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 8 ||
> ACH vs. Tiger Mask (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 2nd Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 || Minoru Suzuki vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome) || YES = 1 ||
> Taguchi Japan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 16 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Navigation with Breeze - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 19) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Okami (BJW 11/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jake Lee (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 4 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 19 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 20 ||*
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Suwama vs. Kohei Sato & Shingo Takagi (Fortune Dream 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW Kizuna Road - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom Galaxy Stars) || YES = 3 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino (BJW Road to Ryogokutan - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody Rhodes (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. RPG Vice (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Jimmyz vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (BJW Ryogokutan) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Suwama (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27.- Day 1) || YES = 29 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> * Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 14 ||*
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 9 ||
> VerserK vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Over Generation vs. DoiYoshi (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 6 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 13 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brian Cage (NOAH Summer Navigation - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 4 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 13 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 7 ||
> *EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 12 ||*
> Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 8 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 13 ||*
> Over Generation vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Tribe Vanguard vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 18 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 22 || *
> The Young Bucks vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 4 ||
> War Machine vs. Bullet Club (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 22 ||*
> Gota Ihashi vs. Dai Suzuki, Gorgeous Matsuno, Lingerie Muto, Mad Paulie & Rocky Kawamura (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaz Hayashi & Keisuke Ishii vs. MAO & Mike Bailey vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Soma Takao vs. Yankee Two Kenju (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Akito (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi & Shigehiro Irie vs. HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Yuma Aoyagi (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama, Koji Iwamoto, Minoru Tanaka & Takao Omori vs. Joe Doering, Kotaro Suzuki & The Big Guns (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 2 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH TV 18/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Trent (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> OI4K vs. The SuperKliq (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 3 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 3 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
> Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
> Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 9 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier, Jason Cade, Ricochet & Sami Callihan vs. Drew Galloway, Lio Rush, Marty Scurll, Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 9 ||
> *The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 17 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 5 ||
> The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 5 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 3 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Jay White (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Masters of the Craft) || YES = 2 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction vs. The Elite (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Dearborn) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 9 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 2 ||
> Emil Sitoci vs. Angelico vs. Penta El Zero M vs. Rey Fenix (wXw Superstars Of Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 5 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 4 ||
> Corey Hollis vs. David Starr (PWX What Lies Beneath) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (AAW Thursday Night Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Adam Cole (NEW Spring Slam Tour: Newburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 27/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Flamita vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 20) || YES = 7 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (PWC UnBroLievable) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hangman Page (ROH TV 03/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 8 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Chuck Taylor & RPG Vice (ROH TV 10/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Web Exclusive 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Killers Among Us) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes vs. Kid Lykos vs. Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (FCP Stranger Than Fiction) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Go With The Flow) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 7 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Dragon Azteca Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 25) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 05/07) || YES = 5 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor (PWG Pushin Forward Back) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 3 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> The London Riots vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> CCK vs. The British Strong Style (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Glory Pro War Of The New Age) || YES = 2 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. Paul London (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 12/07) || YES = 4 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee (AAW United We Stand) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - USA Qualifying Round) || YES = 4 ||
> Toni Storm vs. Laura Di Matteo (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Dennis vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> James Davis vs. Rob Lynch (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 3 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 29) || YES = 2 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (PWA Call To Arms) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 30) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 09/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Work Horsemen vs. Rory Gulak & Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 90) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay White vs. Travis Banks (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Round of 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling Cup - Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 19 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 8 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 3 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 20 ||*
> Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Luke Harper vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 26/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 3 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 01/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 10/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven (UK Championship Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (UK Championship Special) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 32 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 13 ||*
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick (205 Live 23/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> *Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins (Extreme Rules) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 07/06) || YES = 3 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 9 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
> *Asuka vs. Nikki Cross (NXT 28/06) || YES = 11 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 05/07) || YES = 3 ||
> Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 18/07) || YES = 2 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Battleground) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho (SmackDown 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Chad Gable vs. Rusev (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> John Cena vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 02/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Akira Tozawa (RAW 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 12 ||*
> The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 3 ||
> *Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 12 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 1 ||
> The New Day vs. The Usos (SummerSlam Kickoff) || YES = 9 ||
> Cesaro & Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 9 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 15 || *
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 30/08) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> TNA/GFW:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee (Impact Wrestling 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelina Love & Davey Richards vs. Alisha Edwards & Eddie Edwards (Slammiversary XV) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion (AULL 01/03) || YES = 1 ||
> *LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*
> Ayako Hamada vs. Taya (AAA 21/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico & El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson & Ultimo Guerrero (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 20/06) || YES = 2 ||


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong - WWE NXT 08/30 - ****1/4 - YES!*

These two have an excellent chemistry with each other. Their first match was an awesome, dramatic title match - this one, the re-match, was much different from that one. Right from the get go it was established that this one was all business right from the get go as Roddy shoved Roode down when he was talking that trash. This really felt like a sprint because of how focused both guys were when they targeted the backs of each other & because of the pace; they wrestled it with such intensity, energy & focus that the 15+ minutes just flew by. No dull moments or wasted motions whatsoever. Both guys also did some real good selling. Really cool callback to their title match w/ Roddy breaking the nearfall by getting his foot on the rope. The finish with Roddy blowing a little farewell kiss to Roode before sending him to main roster w/ the End of Heartache was a very nice touch as well. Great match.


----------



## Corey

*AJPW World Tag Team Championship (Vacant):* Strong BJ vs. KAI & Naoya Nomura _(AJPW 45th Anniversary Show)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*
_https://rutube.ru/video/18cfe5d035ef8f9a73a345400b329102/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user_

Fucking hell what an awesome tag match! I loved this from bell to bell and thought the finishing stretch was insanely entertaining. KAI & Nomura using their speed early on to gain the advantage was smart but Strong BJ easily took back control with their size & power and controlled the pace. For real though, the last few minutes with Nomura showing awesome fight while a woman in the crowd is literally SCREAMING was amazing. I lost it when he got his head completely taken off with that clothesline. :lol Match of the night!

*Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship:* Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Kento Miyahara _(AJPW 45th Anniversary Show)_ ***** (YES!)*
_https://rutube.ru/video/eb872c8dd9d0bee9717d403490dc7118/?pl_type=user&pl_id=1067514_

This one was a little weird for me because I definitely really liked the match... but not as much as everyone else did it seems. Maybe the expectation level was too high? Idk. It was a very enjoyable slugfest with some disgusting knee strikes and crazy close nearfalls, but maybe I was just expecting more or something a little different to come into play? Not sure. I'm an Ishikawa fan but I wish in his big matches he switched up the move usage or something. It's a lot of the same things over and over again (I could say the same thing with Kento but you probably know what I mean). This wasn't a whole lot different than their first match I don't think but the crowd was hotter in Korakuen for the switch a few months ago. I can say that for sure. Oh well. Still really good but not my fave Triple Crown match this year (that's probably their first meeting or Shuji/Suwama)


----------



## Corey

*CMLL Grand Prix 2017*
*Team Mexico:* Diamante Azul, Dragón Lee, Euforia, Mephisto, Rush, Último Guerrero, Valiente, Volador Jr. vs. *Team Rest of the World:* Johnny Idol, Juice Robinson, Kenny King, Kojima, Marco Corleone, Matt Taven, Michael Elgin, Sam Adonis

***** (YES!)*

I'm not too happy with the end result of this personally, but we can just talk about MICHAEL GOD DAMN FUCKING ELGIN for a second? This guy has gotten so good and been so freakin good this year in whatever country you wanna put him in. He was a one man wrecking crew here, working with power, speed, strength, agility, etc. Whatever style he needed to work, he worked. He was doing dives over the top rope, middle rope double stomps, powerslamming two guys at once, throwing clubbing forearms, EVERYTHING MAN. I was rooting as hard as ever for him... and then took it away from him at the end. :cry2 Still though there was some great drama with him and Diamante Azul down the stretch.

Aside from me being mad at the end result, this match was a LOT of fun. There were so many different characters and styles going around and the action always flowed at a nice pace. There are a few noticeable botches, but most of them was the ref fucking up an elimination when someone had clearly kicked out. :lol If you're familiar with the guys on the CMLL roster or maybe just the guys from New Japan, I don't see how you wouldn't enjoy this match. It is quite long at like 50 minutes but it's a blast. Dragon Lee flies around like always, Rush does the Kojima chops, Matt Taven almost dies in the middle ring, ya know just a whole bunch of coll stuff happening.
When it hits the Youtubes be sure to check it out. I spent the $10 on the iPPV and it was totally worth it. Have some gifs:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903815349094801408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903816379048087553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903817115559489536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903819786643279872


----------



## Zatiel

YES - Matt Riddle Vs. WALTER from PROGRESS New York City. This managed to surpass the excellence of Riddle Vs. Cobb, which was their best match against each other ever, and became the new best match I've ever seen in Progress. One of the best "slaying the giant" matches of the decade. Riddle has ruled for a while now, but WALTER has come so far from when I used to skip his matches in wXw. Strong facial expressions, carries his stature just right, and mixes athleticism with brute power well. They meshed even better than the last time I saw them. Riddle has become a freaking artist with how he uses his senton backsplashes. I immediately skipped back and watched it a second time. Will probably watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Mike Bailey vs Will Ospreay - WCPW World Cup Quarter Finals - ****1/4*

Oh yes, this was fun to watch, just exhilirating wrestling. What was particularly good was the fact that the spots built exponentially each time, getting more and more daring and acrobatic. Often in these kind of spotfests, they're throwing out moves with no real crescendo or story, but this was perfectly executed, growing through the course of the match, leaving the best stuff til the closing minutes. 

*Prince Puma vs Penta 0M - Lucha Underground 8/23/17 - *****

Best 10 minute match in years? Quite possibly. Not only did they cram so much into that short space of time, they got the crowd totally invested. Having a double knockdown/10-count spot in a short match like this and making it mean something? That's testament to how well this match was put together. Can't ask for much more.


----------



## NastyYaffa

PROGRESS: NYC

*Donovan Dijak vs. Timothy Thatcher - **** - YES!*

Thatcher was brilliant chopping down Dijak w/ his focused attack on his arm - Dijak sold that super well & his comeback flurries were really great.

*WALTER vs. Matt Riddle - ****3/4 - YES!*

:sodone Fantastic David vs. Goliath story with WALTER & Riddle just beating the absolute shit out of each other. PROGRESS MOTY.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903815349094801408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903816379048087553
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903817115559489536
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903819786643279872[/CENTER]


Weird observation, but I LOVE that stage/ramp setup, lol.


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> Weird observation, but I LOVE that stage/ramp setup, lol.


It's pretty cool right? Makes for sweet dives or bumps over the ropes.  Some folks like to jump off of that stage too.


----------



## volde

Corey said:


> When it hits the Youtubes be sure to check it out. I spent the $10 on the iPPV and it was totally worth it.


Do they upload their PPVs after some time to YouTube or do you mean to wait for some good person to share it?


----------



## TD Stinger

Progress New York was one of the best shows of the year in all wrestling.

Gallagher vs. Gibson was an electric opener. Great match.

The 4 Way of Keith Lee vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins vs. Austin Theory was great as well. Lee dominated in the beginning and the other 3 had to keep coming up with unique ways to take him out of the match. Plus a lot great action.

And Riddle vs. Walter was just a pure war. The last few minutes were great with the chops, kicks, stomps, everything. Awesome match.


----------



## Corey

volde said:


> Do they upload their PPVs after some time to YouTube or do you mean to wait for some good person to share it?


Usually all their weekly shows (except Fridays) are streamed to Youtube for free, but in this case with it being a rare iPPV I just meant for someone else to upload it. I'll be sure to drop a link when I find it. (Y)


----------



## Desecrated

Nomura/KAI vs Strong BJ 27/08 All Japan 45th Anniversary - Absolutely Yes

God this was superb. Nomura determined not to give up the tag belts, KAI showing the drive to help his team-mate. I'm not sure they showed natural synergy but what helped them gel in this match were their opponents, who are just superb every time I watch them. Got some straight up Arn Anderson vibes from Okabayashi throwing slams on Nomura, rotating in some more bombs and slams as the match grew longer. The industriousness of Strong BJ, cutting off KAI from supporting Nomura for long portions of the match and exposing the lack of familiarity between KAI and Nomura. Just great fun. ****1/2


----------



## Corey

*YES* to Lee/Haskins/Andrews/Theory from PROGRESS NYC *(****)*
*YES* to WALTER/Riddle III from PROGRESS NYC *(****)*

4-way was an insane 10 minute sprint with sequences and spots I could never dream of. AWESOME

Not Riddle & Walter's best match together imo but another great one in the series. Would've preferred a different finish cause the Bromission seems too easy. You would've thought Walter had that scouted by now ya know? I'm pretty burnt out in seeing them fight each other though so I hope they wrap it up soon and get some fresh opponents in there. They've wrestled each other 5 times this year in singles between wXw and PROGRESS (3 for the Atlas Title) as well as that totally amazing 4-way from EVOLVE 91 (that happened the same day as this match !!!).


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

CMLL International Grand Prix:
_Mistico, Caristico, & Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas, Cavernario, & Felino-******
Team CMLL (Diamante Azul, Dragon Lee, Ultimo Guerrero, Valiente, Rush, Euforia, Mephisto, & Volador Jr.) vs. Rest of the World (Michael Elgin, Juice Robinson, Sam Adonis, Kenny King, Matt Taven, Marco Corleone, Johnny Idol, & Satoshi Kojima) in a Grand Prix Torneo Cibernetico-*****1/2*_

PROGRESS: New York City:
_Dahlia Black & Dakota Kai vs. Deonna Purrazzo & Jinny-******
Joey Janela vs. Jimmy Havoc in a No Disqualification Match-****3/4*
Donovan Dijack vs. Timothy Thatcher-****3/4*
Austin Theory vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins vs. Keith Lee in a Fatal 4-Way Match-******
WALTER vs. Matt Riddle for the Atlas Championship-*****1/2*_


----------



## Corey

Rainmaka! said:


> Team CMLL (Diamante Azul, Dragon Lee, Ultimo Guerrero, Valiente, Rush, Euforia, Mephisto, & Volador Jr.) vs. Rest of the World (Michael Elgin, Juice Robinson, Sam Adonis, Kenny King, Matt Taven, Marco Corleone, Johnny Idol, & Satoshi Kojima) in a Grand Prix Torneo Cibernetico-*****1/2*[/I]


:mark:

Did you find it posted online somewhere or just buy the iPPV like myself?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> :mark:
> 
> Did you find it posted online somewhere or just buy the iPPV like myself?


Bought it and it was completely worth it. Fantastic match, Dragon Lee and Big Mike especially looked awesome in it.


----------



## Corey

Rainmaka! said:


> Bought it and it was completely worth it. Fantastic match, Dragon Lee and Big Mike especially looked awesome in it.


:drose

That's awesome. Knowing that my promoting and hyping caused at least one person to buy the show makes me happy. 

But seriously though Elgin was incredible. Still makes me mad they didn't let him get the win...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> :drose
> 
> That's awesome. Knowing that my promoting and hyping caused at least one person to buy the show makes me happy.
> 
> But seriously though Elgin was incredible. Still makes me mad they didn't let him get the win...


In a way, I'm glad he didn't because of how over Azul actually was in the match but in another way, I'm not because Elgin adapted to everyone's styles and became the MVP of this match. He has been so great during his entire tour with CMLL and solidified himself as a current day Top 10 in-ring worker.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bianca Belair vs. Kairi Sane - WWE Mae Young Classic: Episode 5 - **** - YES!*

Before this, I only knew Bianca Belair from some gifs I had seen on twitter, so I had no idea what to expect. Damn did her performance really blow me away; the match saw her really dominate Kairi until Kairi made her big comeback & won the thing. Kairi was obviously awesome, selling her ass off & her comebacks were really great, but goddamn, Bianca stole the show. Her work over Kairi was so great - all of her offense came off as very violent, I loved it. She laid all of her stuff in like a veteran. That hair gimmick was AWESOME. I also thought that she gave a very strong character performance - at first she was really cocky because she was dominating the tournament favorite, but as she wasn't being able to put her away, the frustration & desperation grew and all of that could be seen in her facial expressions & overall body language. The 450 was really cool & added to that, with her busting such a big move out to try & put Kairi away. Terrific performance. I just looked up on Cagematch and she has only been wrestling since September of 2016. Goddamn. There's some serious potential in there. This was great, great stuff.

I actually watched all of Kairi's tournament matches. She's had a really great tournament with ***1/2 matches vs. Tessa & Dakota, this 4* banger vs. Belair & then a ***3/4 borderline great match vs. Storm. Can't wait for the finals. Could potentially be a classic!


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bianca Belair vs. Kairi Sane - WWE Mae Young Classic: Episode 5 - **** - YES!*
> 
> Before this, I only knew Bianca Belair from some gifs I had seen on twitter, so I had no idea what to expect. Damn did her performance really blow me away; the match saw her really dominate Kairi until Kairi made her big comeback & won the thing. Kairi was obviously awesome, selling her ass off & her comebacks were really great, but goddamn, Bianca stole the show. Her work over Kairi was so great - all of her offense came off as very violent, I loved it. She laid all of her stuff in like a veteran. That hair gimmick was AWESOME. I also thought that she gave a very strong character performance - at first she was really cocky because she was dominating the tournament favorite, but as she wasn't being able to put her away, the frustration & desperation grew and all of that could be seen in her facial expressions & overall body language. The 450 was really cool & added to that, with her busting such a big move out to try & put Kairi away. Terrific performance. I just looked up on Cagematch and she has only been wrestling since September of 2016. Goddamn. There's some serious potential in there. This was great, great stuff.
> 
> I actually watched all of Kairi's tournament matches. She's had a really great tournament with ***1/2 matches vs. Tessa & Dakota, this 4* banger vs. Belair & then a ***3/4 borderline great match vs. Storm. Can't wait for the finals. Could potentially be a classic!


I liked Storm vs. Kairi a bit more. I don’t know, there were just more memorable moments from that match and had a good story with Toni going after the elbow and Kairi going after the back. But both were great. My top 2 of the tournament.

And last I checked when I did my top 10, Kairi had 4 of the top 6.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

OTT WrestleRama Dublin:
_Jeff Cobb & War Machine vs. British Strong Style (Pete Dunne, Trent Seven, & Tyler Bate)-*****1/2*
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal-****3/4*
Katey Harvey vs. Martina The Session Moth for the OTT Women's Championship-****3/4*
The Kings Of The North (Bonesaw, Damien Corvin, & Drunken Disorderly) vs. #CCK (Chris Brookes, Kid Lykos & Travis Banks) for the OTT Tag Team Championship-******
Ryan Smile vs. Mark Haskins vs. Marty Scurll in a Triple Threat Elimination Match for the OTT No Limits Championship-******_


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Big Show vs. Braun Strowman - WWE RAW 09/04 - **** - YES!*

THE BIG LADS DO IT AGAIN. Another great match between these two. Just really fun, great hoss action from start to finish w/ absolutely epic big spots.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to: Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Big R Shimizu (Dragon Gate: 9/5/2017)

YES! to Over Generation (CIMA, Dragon Kid & Eita) vs. MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Kotoka) vs. VerserK (Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk & El Lindaman) (Dragon Gate: 9/5/2017)*


----------



## Corey

*GHC Heavyweight Championship:* Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Eddie Edwards _(NOAH 8/26)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
https://rutube.ru/video/9cd62d7bdeb52d304b51ce3608883610/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

WHAT. A. MATCH. First let's get this out of the way. Yes this is in front of less than 1,000 people in Korakuen and they're not the loudest or most lively bunch of folks out there... but if you can get over that then you have an absolutely fucking awesome match here. This reminded me so much of the golden days of NOAH. It checked all the boxes. Stiff, physical, head drops, big spots, apron bumps, etc. Edwards was working like a man possessed and when Nakajima countered, he countered HARD. Some of the head drops and strikes to the face were fucking disgusting. I just wish the it got a better reaction. Some of the crowd was respectful and applauding for the switch while some of them were just literally sitting there with no reaction at all. :lol Korakuen was hotter for the Cage match but this was a slightly better match imo.
@Desecrated @Rainmaka! @MC 16 you guys are about the only 3 I know that have watched some other GHC Title matches this year and enjoyed them so do yourselves a favor and check this one out too. (Y)


----------



## Eliko

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Randy Orton - **** (YES).*

Great wrestling match.
Felt like an important match. Hot crowd with dueling chants. 1st time they touched in the ring.
Orton was calling the match during the headlocks. Both got their own style in.
Shinsuke with some great counters to the RKO. The RKO to the flying armbar was beautiful.
2017 is the year WWE give away for free dream matches on tv.
Take aside his interaction with AJ during the MITB ladder match, This was by far Nakamura's best match on the main roster.
Can't wait for a rematch on a PPV.


*Big Show vs. Braun Strowman - **** (YES).*

Like the first 2 matches they deliver again. It was their best one yet.
Big Show is giving his all to put Braun over big as possible.
Don't know why they didn't faced each other at WM33.
I think Big Show's contract with WWE expiring in February 2018. 
Well i guess this trilogy with Braun are kind of Big Show's WM moment.
Great big men spots. Crowd was really into it.
Loved the post match as well.


When was the last time Raw & SD had 2 great main events back 2 back?!


----------



## Groovemachine

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Eddie Edwards - NOAH 8/26/17 - ****1/4*
@Corey you're so right, this had such a classic NOAH feel and was all the more glorious for it. Crowd didn't seem too bad at first, but they didn't really buy into the finishing stretch which was a shame, as a hotter reaction would have made this even greater. Loved the pacing here, this was all go-go-go, zero downtime, and all those counters out of nowhere from Nakajima were tremendous. Definitely my NOAH MOTY so far, I thought this was head and shoulders above the Cage match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Corey said:


> *GHC Heavyweight Championship:* Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Eddie Edwards _(NOAH 8/26)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
> https://rutube.ru/video/9cd62d7bdeb52d304b51ce3608883610/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user
> 
> WHAT. A. MATCH. First let's get this out of the way. Yes this is in front of less than 1,000 people in Korakuen and they're not the loudest or most lively bunch of folks out there... but if you can get over that then you have an absolutely fucking awesome match here. This reminded me so much of the golden days of NOAH. It checked all the boxes. Stiff, physical, head drops, big spots, apron bumps, etc. Edwards was working like a man possessed and when Nakajima countered, he countered HARD. Some of the head drops and strikes to the face were fucking disgusting. I just wish the it got a better reaction. Some of the crowd was respectful and applauding for the switch while some of them were just literally sitting there with no reaction at all. :lol Korakuen was hotter for the Cage match but this was a slightly better match imo.
> 
> @Desecrated @Rainmaka! @MC 16 you guys are about the only 3 I know that have watched some other GHC Title matches this year and enjoyed them so do yourselves a favor and check this one out too. (Y)


Definitely been meaning to check this one out (Y)


----------



## Desecrated

Shuji Ishikawa vs Kento Miyahara AJPW 27/08

This felt more like a NJPW match without the highspots. If people think that's me interpreting the match incorrectly, I'd love some feedback. It felt like a dominant performance by Ishikawa until Miyahara dug deep to bring out the fighting spirit. A struggle and a war as Ishikawa was unable to put down the valiant ace despite a period of domination and heavy-hitting spots, akin to a NJPW match. And in credit to this match, it has done more in the roughly 30 minutes than it has taken their counterparts in 40 plus. The desperation from Miyahara was well worked and served well to promote the burning desire. 

In some ways, I am disappointed the belt is off Ishikawa because this was his match. A killer performance where he looked like the opposite of the cuts on his back. Was hopeful to see him defending the belt a few more times but alas, I'm excited to see where they go forward now.

A Yes vote from me. ****1/2 or 3/4. It's around that territory, hard to put a finger on it.


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> *GHC Heavyweight Championship:* Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Eddie Edwards _(NOAH 8/26)_ ***** 1/2 (YES!!!)*
> https://rutube.ru/video/9cd62d7bdeb52d304b51ce3608883610/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user
> 
> WHAT. A. MATCH. First let's get this out of the way. Yes this is in front of less than 1,000 people in Korakuen and they're not the loudest or most lively bunch of folks out there... but if you can get over that then you have an absolutely fucking awesome match here. This reminded me so much of the golden days of NOAH. It checked all the boxes. Stiff, physical, head drops, big spots, apron bumps, etc. Edwards was working like a man possessed and when Nakajima countered, he countered HARD. Some of the head drops and strikes to the face were fucking disgusting. I just wish the it got a better reaction. Some of the crowd was respectful and applauding for the switch while some of them were just literally sitting there with no reaction at all. :lol Korakuen was hotter for the Cage match but this was a slightly better match imo.
> 
> @Desecrated @Rainmaka! @MC 16 you guys are about the only 3 I know that have watched some other GHC Title matches this year and enjoyed them so do yourselves a favor and check this one out too. (Y)



Just watch it, it was amazing. Brutal kicks are my forte. ****1/2


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Bianca Belair vs Kairi Sane - WWE Mae Young Classic #5*

So this has best match so far written all over it. Obviously we’re aware of Kairi now, if some of us didn’t know her previously. With Bianca, her incredibly confident character and the way she carries herself is already great, and she still has so much room for improvement. If they play their cards right, she’s a women’s champion in NXT within a year.

Bianca blew a kiss to Kairi, only for her to stomp the hell out of it, which is just hilarious. The whip by Bianca’s hair was just outrageously loud, and the crowd HATED it, and man this could be a great heel move she can continually use in the future. I think the game changer also is gonna be her strength, which for her size is quite surprising. You could easily see it when the squats in her vertical suplex, and how she just threw down Kairi, who was an excellent babyface in peril yet again. 

Kairi got a small comeback, but a submission was countered by Bianca with a powerslam. She then got up on the top rope and did a picture perfect 450, and I think I’m completely on the boat for her now. Kairi did her comeback, and if I have one small criticism, I wished she sold the 450 more. That elbow she gave Bianca looked brutal, and the elbow was also brutal as always for the win.

This was excellent, with Bianca just being an awesome somewhat cocky heel who dominated Kairi in seemingly all facets early, and doing so pretty vicious at times. But Kairi remained alive, coming back with a great babyface fire for the win. Best match of the tournament so far, no contest.

******


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Trevor Lee vs. The Mecha Mercenary - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 09/06 - ****1/4 - YES!*

Surprise, surprise, another excellent Trevor Lee title defense. A great David vs. Goliath match up w/ some really neat little touches in it.


----------



## Corey

*ROH World Television Championship:* KUSHIDA (c) vs. Titán _(ROH War of the Worlds UK: London)_ ***** 1/4 (YES!!)*

Absolutely fantastic match and a show stealer. KUSHIDA had his working boots on per usual while Titán would NOT fucking give up and won the crowd over big time with his determination and risk taking. Some great sequences and desperation nearfalls. Well worth checking out and thanks to some of the folks pointing out that it's available on NJPW World. (Y)

-----------------------

Also @volde and everyone else interested, finally found a link to the Gran Prix match in full. It is a bit long but well worth the watch and a lot of fun.


----------



## volde

Thanks man. And I'll second a YES to Kushida/Titan while I'm here anyway


----------



## volde

Corey said:


> *CMLL Grand Prix 2017*
> *Team Mexico:* Diamante Azul, Dragón Lee, Euforia, Mephisto, Rush, Último Guerrero, Valiente, Volador Jr. vs. *Team Rest of the World:* Johnny Idol, Juice Robinson, Kenny King, Kojima, Marco Corleone, Matt Taven, Michael Elgin, Sam Adonis
> 
> ***** (YES!)*
> 
> I'm not too happy with the end result of this personally, but we can just talk about MICHAEL GOD DAMN FUCKING ELGIN for a second? This guy has gotten so good and been so freakin good this year in whatever country you wanna put him in. He was a one man wrecking crew here, working with power, speed, strength, agility, etc. Whatever style he needed to work, he worked. He was doing dives over the top rope, middle rope double stomps, powerslamming two guys at once, throwing clubbing forearms, EVERYTHING MAN. I was rooting as hard as ever for him... and then took it away from him at the end. :cry2 Still though there was some great drama with him and Diamante Azul down the stretch.
> 
> Aside from me being mad at the end result, this match was a LOT of fun. There were so many different characters and styles going around and the action always flowed at a nice pace. There are a few noticeable botches, but most of them was the ref fucking up an elimination when someone had clearly kicked out. :lol If you're familiar with the guys on the CMLL roster or maybe just the guys from New Japan, I don't see how you wouldn't enjoy this match. It is quite long at like 50 minutes but it's a blast. Dragon Lee flies around like always, Rush does the Kojima chops, Matt Taven almost dies in the middle ring, ya know just a whole bunch of coll stuff happening.
> When it hits the Youtubes be sure to check it out. I spent the $10 on the iPPV and it was totally worth it.​




Finished watching it and I'll YES this too, this was around **** for me also. There was a bit too much of screw ups (like mentioned ref weirdness and Taven almost dying) to go any higher, but at the same time it is to be expected I think considering how many people you got there from different places.

I think this match is good example on how to set up one guy as a BEAST for your local guy to take down. Unfortunate side effect of that is that some other guys like Juice pretty much did nothing spectacular. But yeah, if you like Elgin there is literally no reason not to watch it.

Now, if Elgin just toned his style down a bit so that every second thing he does isn't a finisher he could easily become my favourite gaijin in NJPW. Hope he gets a killer match against Suzuki this Sunday.​


----------



## Desecrated

Twin Towers vs Strong BJ January 2nd

Good fucking grief. The ending stretch was absolutely phenomenal. The fighting desire from Sekimoto to claw back from a isolated beat-down by the Twin Towers, to taking the punishment of Ishikawa's head and clutching a victory. The match descending into a battlefield was very well done with the referee losing all authority, two teams beating the shit out of each other. Awesome, awesome.

Big Yes - ****3/4


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 1:
Kushida vs. Titán for the ROH World TV Championship-****
_Bullet Club (Cody, Hangman Page, Marty Scurll, & The Young Bucks) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, EVIL, BUSHI, & Hiromu Takahashi)-*****1/2*_

ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 3:
_The Briscoes vs. Ultimo Guerrero & Rey Bucanero-****3/4*
Dalton Castle & The Boys vs. Bullet Club (Hangman Page & The Young Bucks) for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young in an Edinburgh Street Fight-******_

Stardom Midsummer Champions:
_Team Jungle (Hiroyo Matsumoto, Jungle Kyona & Kaori Yoneyama) vs. Queen's Quest (HZK, Io Shirai & Viper) for the Artist of Stardom Championship-******
Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Kagetsu for the World of Stardom Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Strong BJ vs. KAI & Naoya Nomura - AJPW 45th Anniversary - **** - YES!*

Excellent match. Great performances from all involved - Strong BJ did their thing & it was awesome as usual; loved their work over KAI & Nomura + they sold super well for them when it was time for that as well. Gotta agree with all the talk of this being a standout performance from Nomura too, he truly did have a very strong one.

*Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa - AJPW 45th Anniversary - ****3/4 - YES!*

This was so great. Shuji just gives Kento's neck a mean, badass beating throughout the whole thing - his targeting of that neck was absolutely brilliant, super focused as pretty much everything he did was aimed at that neck. Kento's selling of that was absolutely perfect; especially loved the wobbly legs selling he did during the strike trading moment & then after that headbutt spot. So, so good. Amazing performances by both guys. Classic match.


----------



## PUNQ

What a marathon! Been watching all the G1 shows and the quality of the shows made it surprisingly easy watching 19 New Japan shows in a row. Well here are the *YES* matches from me.


*July 17, 2017, Sapporo - DAY 1*

*Hirooki Goto -vs- Tomohiro Ishii – (G1 Climax – Block A) [*** 1/2]*
— Hard knocks! Had to be! Pure power striking with Ishii landing some real stiff ones on poor Goto. Not that Goto didn’t nail Ishii with a few hard blows himself! And as wear and tear was taking it toll, Goto landed a few GTR’s for the points.


*Zack Sabre Jr. -vs- Hiroshi Tanahashi – (G1 Climax – Block A) [*** 3/4]*
— Tanahashi with a bad arm and Sabre being a cool prick punting it whenever he had the chance really made the match. He was almost taking the IWGP Intercontinental Champion too lightly! So cool. So calm. So collected! Punting away, and trapping the arm whenever he got Tanahashi down on the ground. The finishing moments was pure gold as Sabre ripped off the injury support and started twisting the arm in all direction! Wonderful win for Sabre!


*Tetsuya Naito -vs- Kota Ibushi – (G1 Climax – Block A) [**** 1/4]*
— How the hell did he kick out of that turnbuckle piledriver?!! This match was just what you expect it to be. Naito having to step it up against an energetic superflyer for a match filled with spectacular moments and some unbelievable spots! Exactly what the Sapporo deserved and one that everyone should get very excited seeing.



*July 20, 2017, Tokyo - DAY 2*

*SANADA -vs- “King of Darkness” EVIL – (G1 Climax – Block B) [*** 3/4]*
— Didn’t expect this! These are two solid workers who rarely steps all that much out of their comfort zone, but here the two Los Ingobernables de Japon stable mates delivered a high quality singles match full of heart and passion. There was no Suzuki-gun phoning it in here. These two were going all-in for the points, building a real solid and fight with SANADA looking smooth and EVIL showing personality beyond the EVIL persona. SANADA comes out the strongest winning with a beauty of a moonsault.



*July 21, 2017, Tokyo - DAY 3*

*Kota Ibushi -vs- Zack Sabre Jr. – (G1 Climax – Block A) [*** 3/4]*
— The Korakuen Hall was so quiet when this started. Not because they were bored, but because of curiosity of what will happen as these two unorthodox wrestlers face. As in fully absorbed. And they were aw’ing and oh’ing for the technical brilliance they were witnessing. They didn’t wrestle themselves to a climatic frenzy, but it was nonetheless a unique experience as Ibushi won with a sitout version of the Last Ride burying his face in Sabre’s ass as he got the 3-count.


*Tetsuya Naito -vs- YOSHI-HASHI – (G1 Climax – Block A) [*** 1/2]*
— YOSHI-HASHI is such a slow starter, and even when he’s ‘on’ he’s tame as a puppy. They played it out with Naito having close to full control, with YOSHI-HASHI slowly working himself into the match. Sort of an underdog formula… except the crowd was very pro-Naito regardless of what they were trying to do. YOSHI-HASHI wasn’t totally useless, but there was little doubt that what good came out of this match was Naito’s doing and the match really over-performed considering YOSHI-HASHI was main eventing. Easily the best match he’s been involved in so far in 2017.



*July 22, 2017, Tokyo - DAY 4*

*Kazuchika Okada -vs- Michael Elgin – (G1 Climax – Block B) [****]*
— Big Mike crushing the champ! Again and again! And that damn guy just kept kicking out! oh God, this one turned out great. Wish they’d let Elgin survive a little more considering how much of a Superman Okada was. But looking past that, Elgin was looking like a star in there! Superb match.



*July 23, 2017, Tokyo - DAY 5*

*Kota Ibushi -vs- Tomohiro Ishii – (G1 Climax – Block A) [*** 1/2]*
— At times this felt like it was going to be the greatest thing ever, but in the end it was too conventional to be anything more that “just” a great match. These two were a joy to watch. Ibushi bitch-punting the brickman with kicks was a eye-opener. And whenever the Ishii would come out of his armored shell, you knew he was going to retaliate the beating more agile Ibushi was giving him. Real sweet! Ibushi gets the points though, and looking impressive doing so.



*July 25, 2017, Fukushima - DAY 6*

*Kazuchika Okada -vs- SANADA – (G1 Climax – Block B) [*** 1/2]*
— Strong pace on this one. Not surprising when it’s the IWGP Heavyweight Champion and a motivated SANADA. Wasn’t the most intense match every produced, but there was always a chance of it exploding had they wanted to take it up a notch. For the bout was very good with plenty of quality moments and frustrations. I was cursing at SANADA for not going for a cover after the moonsault, especially when he’s other plan failed so miserably! And when those semi-hard Rainmakeres started coming I was sarcastically clapping SANADA for wasting his opportunity.



*July 26, 2017, Sendai - DAY 7*

NONE



*July 27, 2017, Niigata - DAY 8*

*Kazuchika Okada -vs- Satoshi Kojima – (G1 Climax – Block B) [*** 3/4]*
— Great to see Kojima still has steam in the engine and how wonderful Okada was to make the former IWGP Champion look like he’s still a credible contender! Just the way Okada sold and reacted to those lariats was amazing! Really made the match, which up to that point was already great.


*Michael Elgin -vs- Kenny Omega – (G1 Climax – Block B) [**** 1/2]*
— Ace match! Sure, kick-out mania, but man what incredible kick-outs they were! Elgin is the perfect guy for Omega to work with because here Omega can just let ring general Elgin carry the match and he can rest his broken body for those hot moments his matches live for. And that worked perfectly here! And 8 days into the G1, this one’s the best so far. Just live it!



*July 29, 2017, Nagoya - DAY 9*

*Tomohiro Ishii -vs- Tetsuya Naito – (G1 Climax – Block A) [*** 1/2]*
— A very likable match for the simple reason that they delivered exactly what one hoped for. Ishii being a tough motherfucker and Naito with the more slimy approach, only pissing off Ishii some more. Back and forth, hard landings and some really close falls. They weren’t exactly stepping out of their usual big match formula, but it wasn’t like that was necessary for such an entertaining struggle.



*July 30, 2017, Gifu - DAY 10*

NONE



*August 1, 2017, Kagoshima - DAY 11*

*Tomohiro Ishii -vs- Yuji Nagata – (G1 Climax – Block A) [*** 1/2]*
— Pure fighting! Mainly Nagata trying to kick and throw the little pitbull around with Exploders, including one off the turnbuckle, only to fire-up the tough man to hit back just as hard, if not harder! Adrenaline kick wrestling of the good kind with Ishii crushing the former IWGP Champ with lariats and brainbusters.



*August 2, 2017, Fukuoka - DAY 12*

NONE



*August 4, 2017, Matsuyama - DAY 13*

*Kota Ibushi -vs- Yuji Nagata – (G1 Climax – Block A) [*** 1/2]*
— Kick mania and Ibushi spots! Great intensity and overall very exciting. I wish they’d done something out of the ordinary for the two, but what they served was asskicking good enough!



*August 5, 2017, Osaka - DAY 14*

*“King of Darkness” EVIL -vs- Kazuchika Okada – (G1 Climax – Block B) [****]*
— And there! EVIL is a star! He was looking like an unstoppable train to Busan! A man with one mission. To eat the IWGP Heavyweight Champion alive! And he chopped him down with some of the splashiest lariats in New Japan this year! Brushed off Rainmakers! And gave Okada a taste of EVIL! This felt big, looked big and delivered big!



*August 6, 2017, Shizuoka - DAY 15*

*Hiroshi Tanahashi -vs- Tomohiro Ishii – (G1 Climax – Block A) [*** 3/4]*
— The Tanahashi and Ishii styles mash so well together. They can put on superb matches like this in their sleep. Everything simply falls into place. Ishii with his asskicking. Tanahashi with his more flamboyant way of doing things. Basically, rough and flashy! Building itself up nicely for a good buzz before Tanahashi felt it was time to finishing throwing himself off the turnbuckle for his speciality splash.



*August 8, 2017, Yokohama - DAY 16*

*Minoru Suzuki -vs- Kazuchika Okada – (G1 Climax – Block B) [****]*
— The only 30-min draw of the entire G1 tournament 2017! While it was clearly paced to go long, they in their own unique way kept the intensity high during the in-between moments or selling, waiting for openings and locking in holds. There was something high-class about that. Much better than their IWGP Title match earlier in the year, with this good old-fashioned fight incorporating all these two are known for. Splendid wrestling!



*August 11, 2017, Tokyo - DAY 17*

*Zack Sabre Jr. -vs- Tomohiro Ishii – (G1 Climax – Block A) [*** 3/4]*
— A little slow at the start, but got increasingly awesome as Ishii gave the kid beef for thinking he could control the pitbull in a arrogant way. Zack got to feel the aggression of Ishii, having to be on his toes to be able to not get run over by the tank. But Sabre has many tricks up his sleeve and eventually had Ishii locked in a very unique hold bending him in every direction until the referee had no choice but to stop it.


*Tetsuya Naito -vs- Hiroshi Tanahashi – (G1 Climax – Block A) [**** 1/4]*
— Naito/Tanahashi III of 2017, and unlike the two previous which was very psychology based, this G1 match was to-the-point pure action! Excellent exciting exchange. My favorite of the three. Better than their Tokyo Dome match, and clearly better than their June 11 Osaka clash. The perfect way to end Block A!


*August 12, 2017, Tokyo - DAY 18*

*Kenny Omega -vs- Kazuchika Okada – (G1 Climax – Block B) [**** 3/4]*
— Both their Tokyo Dome match and their June 11th hour draw were basically 25-min matches with added stalling, with portions which served no other purpose than stretching those matches out. Here they skip the stalling and deliver the 25-min action spectacular! And needless to say, that works to its advantage and in my opinion delivers their best match of the year! If not THE match of the year!



*August 13, 2017, Tokyo - DAY 13*

*Raymond Rowe & Hanson (c) -vs- Cody & Hangman Page – (IWGP Tag Title) [*** 1/2]*
— War Machine in one hell of a IWGP Tag Title defense against the Bullet Club members Cody & Page! Cody might have been the star-power, but it was the others that were the contributors. The War Machine with their carnage, throwing and crushing the Bullet Club in every thinkable and unthinkable way. Page however managed to build some strong momentum in there leading up to his moonsault for his big moment. But it wasn’t to be Bullet Club’s night and Page was instead taken care of. Really taken care of!


*Tetsuya Naito -vs- Kenny Omega – (G1 Climax – Final) [**** 1/2]*
— A little too finisher heavy to get max points. I would have rather they’d cut 3-4 murder moves at the end there for a more thought-out start, but this is what we got and it was still amazing! And what a climax portion! It was too unbelievable to believe, but it was the final of the G1, one of the most spectacular pro-wrestling tournaments in anyones recent memory, so it was fitting that they delivered a super-human effort like this for the finals! Naito gets the deserved honor of winning the G1 Climax of 2017!



There were many more good matches on this tour, but these are the top tier picks for me.


----------



## MC

*Stardom Five Star GP Day 2*

Io Shiari vs Toni Storm- ****

Mayu Iwatani vs Hana Kimura- ****

*Stardom Five Star GP Day 4*

Jungle Kyona, Mary Apache & Mayu Iwatani vs. Mandy Leon & Queen's Quest (AZM & Io Shirai - ***3/4 

*Stardom Five GP Day 5*

Io Shirai vs Kay Lee Ray- ***3/4


----------



## PUNQ

Okay been going through the NOAH shows since July to see if anything worth-wild and I found one MUST-SEE battle and one alright one:


*July 27, 2017, Tokyo*

*Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) -vs- Brian Cage – (GHC Title) [*** 3/4]* - *YES*
— Has its issues, but this was the most relevant NOAH has been all year! Bringing in a muscular foreigner like Brian Cage and pushing him strong before challenging for the GHC belt. Cage was certainly motivated! He gave the NOAH fans the adrenaline rush they’ve been denied by their own wrestlers for so long. Though they did laugh when he jumped backwards on his head, aka doing the Canadian Destroyer. Stop doing that move. At least in Japan for the fans there as they’re actually educated in the laws of physics and it just looks stupid. There also was some problems with a suplex catch, but Cage kept him up even if it took a few tries to get it executed, so it could be appreciated as a showcase for Cage’s strength fighting in the move. The match was killer-move based. And Cage was a rage! Nakajima was cool and calculated staying in there with the best, kicking him down whenever the opportunity let itself. The reaction, and how Cage separates himself from the usual NOAH wrestler, I was hoping he was going to win. For a moment there it felt special as-if they had something they could build on. But it wasn’t to be. Nakajima retains for the 7th time and in fact looked like a true champ.



*August 26, 2017, Tokyo*

*Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) -vs- Eddie Edwards – (GHC Title) [** 1/2]* - *NO*
— To think, just a month before NOAH could have put the belt on a hot challenger in Brian Cage instead of this lukewarm exchange. I wasn’t a fan when I heard the news of this, and I’m even less of a fan of the decision after watching it. Cage had ‘it’ making the fans care, and potential to boost their reputation. Edwards is a respected gentleman wrestler, who’s always been a midcard junior heavyweight with the company. What’s best for business? According to NOAH, the safe and familiar way which has slowly killed them over the years. As for the match, in front of a less than enthusiastic half-full (or less) Korakuen Hall, a well executed bout with some typical NOAH highspots along the way. In other words, what NOAH always delivers. Too long with very little of important happening at the start. Momentum coming in at around the 15-min mark, still fairly light action compared to the destruction Cage delivered. Not to mention frustrating, for there was little urgency about this “friendly” affair. Picks up a little at the end, but not enough to really give Edwards the triumph needed to make the fans care beyond a mild applause for the nice guy’s efforts. Here’s hoping they can do something good with this unexpected title change.


----------



## Zatiel

So far the stand-outs from Stardom's 5 Star Grand Prix have been:

Io Shirai Vs. Toni Storm on Day 2. Some people have said it accidentally went too long, but I bought the Crossface stuff as teasing a real submission. I loved the ending of Storm's timing being off and racing for a Piledriver that would've won her the match if she'd controlled Io better.

Io Shirai Vs. Konami on Day 6 - Loved how aggressive Konami was, knowing Io was physically out of her league but tired, and so pouring on all the neck offense she had and nearly putting her to sleep twice. Smart, intense stuff. I hope the future is bright for Konami.


----------



## NastyYaffa

PROGRESS: Boston

*Jack Gallagher vs. Travis Banks - **** - YES!*

Gallagher & Banks killed it with this excellent sprint. Just super fun, great back & forth action between two wrestlers with some really great looking offense.

*The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf - ****1/2 - YES!*

Amazing, just as I expected it to be. Started off with Thatcher & WALTER completely owning Bate & Seven - they got to do work over them for a pretty lengthy amount of time & it was amazing. Both of them are really great on the offense. It was only after Seven did a low blow on Thatcher that BSS got some real offense in - they did really good work over Thatcher and Thatcher, as usual, was excellent with his selling. I've said it before & I'll say it again - he might just be the best seller in the business right now. WALTER was an awesome hot tag as well. The finishing stretch was also really hot & a great way to cap off a classic tag match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima:
_Funky Future (Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi) vs. Suzuki-Gun (Taichi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
Kushida vs. El Desperado for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship-******
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## MC

New Japan is back on track then. I'll probably watch the show tomorrow


----------



## Zatiel

NO but RECOMMENDED to Tanahashi Vs. ZSJ. This match was utter class. I read in another thread that someone had trouble believing other guys outwrestling ZSJ, and so it was fun here seeing ZSJ playing clearly the more dangerous and skilled technician. Even early on, when Tanahashi tried an advanced takedown on both legs, ZSJ knew to drop to his knees to block it, and had him in a headlock seconds later. Lots of good transitions, and lots of peril. The Suzuki Gun interference was thwarted well, and they managed to amp up things even further afterward. I hope Sabre has a long future ahead in the company.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler - WWE Mae Young Classic Finals - ****3/4 - YES!*

Surprised there has not been any talk of this in here. I thought it was so, so, so excellent - a contender for my favorite women's match ever actually. Amazing performances by both & great storytelling throughout the thing; loved Baszler establishing dominance with her MMA-esq work over Kairi. Her strikes were really great. Loved the arm work, that had such a charm to it - gave me some Billy Robinson vibes. Great stuff. Kairi's selling of that was great, as it was in general from start to finish - she showed such great heart & fire. Her countering that brutal arm work of Shayna's by going after her ribs was excellent & played well into the finish with her dropping that beautiful Elbow on her. Absolutely loved everything about this. The way the crowd got more & more into it as it went on was so awesome. Excellent package of pro wrestling. Top-5 WWE match of the year so far.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Dragon Gate Scandal Gate: 5 Unit Survival Race Night 19:
_Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Big R Shimizu in a #1 Contenders Match for the Open The Dream Gate Championship-*****3/4*
Over Generation (CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Eita) vs. MaxiMuM (Kotoka, Masato Yoshino, & Naruki Doi) vs. VerserK (El Lindaman, Shingo Takagi, & T-Hawk) in 5 Unit Survival Race 3-Way 6-Man Tag Team Match-*****1/2*_


----------



## TD Stinger

Recommendations for *Progress Chapter 55: Chasing The Sun*

*Ladder Match For The Progress Tag Team Champonship
CCK (Chris Brooks & Kid Lykos) vs. BSS (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate)*

Awesome way to star the show. Plenty of action and spots galore. Seven hit Lykos with a Dragon Suplex onto a ladder while the ladder was standing on it’s side. Brutal. Bate’s ladder windmill was cool. Lykos getting dumped off the ladder onto the crew below was great. And it had a good finish.

*Progress Atlas Championship
Walter vs. Timmothy Thatcher vs. Matt Riddle*

Just a war. Suplexes, kicks, and chops galore. Walter is a monster and Riddle sold his ass off. Great match.

*Progress Championship
Travis Banks vs. Pete Dunne*

Ok, so let me say this match was way overbooked. A bunch ref bumps, a bunch of interference, a bunch of big kickouts to the point of absurdity. But, it was an electric match filled great action with the right guy going over.

Overall an awesome show but these would be the 3 I would definitely check out.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to VerserK (Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk, Takashi Yoshida, El Lindaman & Punch Tominaga) vs. Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi H.A.GEE.MEE!!!, Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy K-Ness J.K.S) (No DQ Elimination Losing Unit Disbands match) Dangerous Gate 2017

YES! to Masaaki Mochizuki vs. YAMATO: Dangerous Gate 2017*


----------



## The Nuke

Yes to Verserk vs Jimmy'z

First Dragon Gate show I've watched. Everything was really good, but this match was just awesome. Didn't know anyone, and only thing I knew about the story was that this could be the end of the Jimmy'z. And yet I was caught up in the emotion of it all regardless. Everyone played their part perfectly. The only knock would be that I thought the big dude got eliminated in weak fashion.

Great Match!!!

No to Sabre vs Tana from destruction. I'll give it 4 stars, but it was far below their G1 bout, imo. I'll give it some points for being a modern grab a hold match, but I still walked away from it feeling indifferent. I'll give it another chance later maybe, but just wasn't feeling it the first go around.

This whole Destruction tour has sucked the life out of me.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES VERSERK VS JIMMYZ Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate I went in spoiled and it was still amazimg. One of the most emotional matches you're likely to see ****1/2 

I'm not saying Mochizuki vs Yamato is a MOTYC as personally I tend to dislike Open The Dream Gate matches, despite it being one of the most beautiful titles in pro wrestling. The slow pace always tends to suck out the drama for me and this was no different. But damn is this match worth watching. The word historic comes to mind. Oh and CIMA and Mochizuki talking at the end is definitely a 5 star moment.


----------



## BeOP1

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Randy Orton ****1/4 - YES!*

I just watched it last night, Edge & Christian on their podcast really praised Orton on how he finally was the one that got Nakamura to look alot more like the NJPW Nakamura. couldn't agree more.
I liked the matches Nakamura had on NXT with Joe, Zayn and TJP but you can see he is having problems on the main roster.
Nakamura himself even said in a recent interview that he is still adapting to the main roster, especially with being on the road by himself.

This match was so great. One of the best WWE matches in 2017.
Everything was smooth, Great timing by both guys.
Nakamura with some nice counters to the RKO, Orton with great superplex from the top rope.
Midway through the match i said why this is not a PPV main event for the WWE title or something.

Nakamura proved that he can give us great matches when they let him work with good established workers like Orton, Joe and Zayn.


Going to watch now Destruction in Hiroshima!


----------



## MC

*Progress Wrestling Chapter 55: Chasing the Sun*

Timothy Thatcher vs WALTER vs Matt Riddle: ****3/4

Fantastic match, hard hitting action. Good storytelling with both RingKampf members wanting to prove who is better. Riddle just getting better and better with every match, can't wait till he joins New Japan in the winter. WALTER just being an absolute boss, being the best big man in wrestling today. Timothy Thatcher is starting to get people back on his side after a terrible 2016, expanding his style and earning a rep for being just a tough wrestler. 

Great match. Looking forward to more from all three.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kenny Omega vs Juice Robinson - NJPW Destruction in Kobe - ****1/2*

Juice is legit becoming one of my favourite wrestlers, he is so god damn likeable! Absolutely loved the hesitation he had before targeting Kenny's knee, almost pleading with the crowd not to judge him for doing what needs to be done to get ahead. Some great callbacks to their G1 encounter, and I particularly liked Robinson doing the ringpost figure four, turning the tables after Kenny did the same in the G1. We built steadily and had that crazy nearfall after the Pulp Friction, and the actual finish worked perfectly. Juice is a total star after this.


----------



## The Nuke

BeOP1 said:


> *Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Randy Orton ****1/4 - YES!*
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched it last night, Edge & Christian on their podcast really praised Orton on how he finally was the one that got Nakamura to look alot more like the NJPW Nakamura. couldn't agree more.
> 
> I liked the matches Nakamura had on NXT with Joe, Zayn and TJP but you can see he is having problems on the main roster.
> 
> Nakamura himself even said in a recent interview that he is still adapting to the main roster, especially with being on the road by himself.
> 
> !


Might check it out then. IMO, his match with TJP was the most NJPW like he's been since coming to wwe. Not counting Zayne. Which I think Zayne sold that match more than Nakamura did.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Destruction in Kobe:
_War Machine vs. Killer Elite Squad vs. Guerillas of Destiny in a 3-Way Tornado Tag Team Match for the IWGP Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Will Ospreay) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & Hiromu Takahashi)-****3/4*
Kenny Omega vs. Juice Robinson for the IWGP United States Championship-*****1/2*_









PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase the Sun
_British Strong Style (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) vs. #CCK (Chris Brookes & Kid Lykos) in a Ladder Match for the PROGRESS Tag Team Championship-_******
_Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Marty Scurll-******
Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER in a Triple Threat Match for the PROGRESS Atlas Championship-****3/4*
Pete Dunne vs. Travis Banks for the PROGRESS World Championship-******_


----------



## Dr. Middy

No Mercy was actually a fun show until the last three matches, where it shit the bed. Too bad...

*NO to Finn Balor vs Bray Wyatt - WWE No Mercy 2017*

They actually laid this out really well, doing the angle with Finn early where Bray beat him down and almost made him have to leave the match, only to come back and tough it out. Bray dominated in what amounted to a david vs goliath scenario, and it worked really well actually. Balor got a good babyface comeback and eventually got the win. Overall pretty fun match, Balor gains from it, but Bray is back like where he ususally is sadly. 

****1/2*
*
YES to Cesaro and Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins - WWE No Mercy 2017*

Poor Cesaro, that must have hurt like a bitch the rest of the match, but he soldered on through and even at a brogue kick in the end too. Match itself was laid out very well, with Sheamus and Cesaro continuing to look great as a team with how they isolated Dean and Seth throughout the match. They built it up so well too, with the last 5 minutes or so being extremely hot. It peaked I think on a great spot where Sheamus did a white noise on Dean, and Cesaro caught Seth on a hurricanrana attempt to deliver a huge powerbomb right onto Dean. 

In the end though, they worked it smart, everybody looked great, and they had another fantastic tag match. 

******

*NO but Recommended to Alexa Bliss vs Nia Jax vs Bayley vs Emma vs Sasha Banks - *

I actually liked this a lot more than expected. At times it felt like complete chaos, but the action was high throughout the entire match. And despite all the shit I gave Nia, she looked great here and her mandhandling the other girls was actually done really well. 

My only gripe is why the hell do you bring Bayley back to job her out? Like, I don’t get it. Still good match.

****1/2*


----------



## Mordecay

No Mercy

Rollins/Ambrose vs Sheamus/Cesaro ****1/4
Womens Fatal 5 Way ***3/4

The rest was skippable


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to The Shield vs. The Bar from No Mercy

Great match rematch that had great action and callbacks to their first match.


----------



## Corey

*YES* to Sheamus & Cesaro vs. Rollins & Ambrose from No Mercy

Even if it's literally only remembered for Cesaro's teeth getting knocked out and that AMAZING nearfall, still good enough for me.


----------



## Natecore

Rollins/Ambrose vs Sheamus/Cesaro

*****

Cesaro is THE BEAST NOW! (Sorry Brock) A legendary performance tonight! The images of his busted, bloodied, destroyed face turned a damn fine match into top match of the year quality. Hockey players are knowing for their toughness but even they leave the ice when their teeth are ravaged. They don't play another 10 minutes before going to the locker room. Bravo to all 4 men for giving us a God Tier tag team match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Also have spent time trying to catch up on a lot of the EVOLVE shows I was too busy to miss. Sadly, I wonder where they go from here, given the whole lawsuit and all...
*
YES to Timothy Thatcher vs Jason Kincaid - EVOLVE 87*

This was awesome! I didn't expect to like this as much as I did going in, but they had a really technical match that had a lot of MMA elements in it. Everybody just hated Thatcher here, and it's nice to see a heel be so hated that it only helps Kincaid as the underdog hippie face. They worked a nice pace, and Kincaid got a great submission hope spot late in the match that the crowd ended up going crazy for. 

Excellent match that surprised me!

******

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr vs Jaka - EVOLVE 87
*
I really liked how amped up both guys were, as they were at each others throats from the beginning. Jakas intensity was fantastic early, with some nice strikes before Sabre started going into his classic striking submission mix. Sabre exculsivrly went After Jakas ankle quite a bit, and although he was unliked in his promo, jaka was getting over here, getting a dueling chant even. Sabre got cocky, giving Jaka free shots who took them with a cheeky headbutt. Loved sabre laying in shots with it the triangle and armbar, hes more brutal it seems every since joining Suzuki gun in Njpw. They traded shots in what lookex like a figure four, and we got open hand slaps galore, and they just hit the piss out of each other as they got up into a vertical base, before Sabre got in his bridging pin for the win.

Wonderfully intense match that really allowed Jaka to shine, in what i could say was his best match. This was really excellent.

******

*NO to Austin Theory vs Trent Baretta - EVOLVE 87*

I like Theory a lot, hes like a younger, shorter Corbin with more tools and potential. Dude has agility with a standing moonsault and power with a deadlift spinning suplex. I loved the chair spot on the outside, which felt like such an old school thing, and then poor Austin was killed with a piledriver, then a gotch piledriver but a surprise kick out by Theory. Theory hit a sick apron suplex that looked like paralyzed poor Trent, but he kicked out of this and two other moves, since hes such a great babyface in peril. They got up amd traded shots, before Trent caught him and threw him off the ropes, hitting his finish for the win

This was very good, with Theory continuing to look good in defeat, while Trent gave a really good performance. And it looks like he's paired up with Prisilla Kelly, the lucky fuck.
*
***1/2*

*YES to Matt Riddle vs Keith Lee*

This was so damn great. Most of Lee's matches have been david vs goliath affairs, but this one was different, because despite Riddle being 100 lbs lighter, he easily was able to hang, even getting Lee up for a bunch of suplexes, even a gutwrench which was damn impressive. Most of this match was just like the described, a war full of huge strikes and big moves, with both men bringing their a game. We got both guys no selling big moves from one another, and a Great slugfest to end it. I loved the finish because it implies that Riddle won by yhe skin of his teeth, falling exhausted on top of a prone Keith Lee, who still looks strong and almost just about Riddle's equal. I hope to see a rematch soon.

*****1/2*

*YES to Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) vs. Anthony Henry & James Drake - EVOLVE 88*

Jaka and Dickerson worked real good as heels early (both have this annoying aggressiveness about them) keeping Drake grounded quite a bit, who played babyface great with his smaller size. Drake is a great partner for him too, and he had quite a fun slugfest with Dickinson early. They eventually got Jaka back in though, and we got more work done on the poor smaller Henry. I gotta give it to him, I never heard of Anthony Henry, but he plays a damn good babyface in ring. 

Big boi Drake went wild, but was overpowered 2 on 1 as Henry was too weak from before to help at first. This broke down into big moves with everybody involved, and we got an awesome double neckbreaker of both Jaka and Dickinson from the top rope by Drake and Henry. Dickinson hit a sick burning hammer that looked like it killed Drake, and I wish he sold it more. They then hit a splash and moonsault combo, followed by Drake hitting a neckbreaker variation for the win.

This was actually really great, a perfectly laid out tag team match that let the heels build up the heat, before the last 5 minutes turned into some wonderful chaos. This was fantastic!

******

*NO but Recommended - Timothy Thatcher vs Zack Sabre Jr - EVOLVE 88*

They did a heck of a long exchange of uppercuts and kicks, before heading outside to brawl with some holds mixed in. Thatcher plays a heel on top so well with his viciousness and his calm demeanor. Interesting to see someone like Sabre use a lot more strikes than submissions, but that’s how the first half of this went.

They went to more technical work back in the ring, and then they just started striking one another in the midst of this. We finally got some big moves in some gutwrenches by Thatcher, and really this entire match has been some submissions and a ton of strikes. We got a great turnbuckle spot where Sabre tried to keep a choke and a triangle, only for Thatcher. We got some really interesting submission work on the apron, with the rope acting more as leverage since there are no rope breaks in this match. Slowly but surely, Sabre started adding layers to his octopus submission, before Thatcher broke. 

Really good match with a lot of technical work, and at times it felt a bit dull with the lack of movement in their work. But, it was still a pretty great match overall.

****3/4
*


----------



## darkclaudio

No to The Shield vs Cesaro & Sheamus from No Mercy ***
No to Womens Fatal 5 Way from No Mercy ***


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE No Mercy: 
_Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs. Cesaro & Sheamus for the Raw Tag Team Championship-******_


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES Juice Robinson vs Kenny Omega IWGP US Title Destrucion in Kobe ****1/2 NJPW main event style is still the king.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*The Shield vs. The Bar - **** - YES!*

Another great match between these 2 teams. Great storytelling with The Bar completely dominating Rollins & Ambrose w/ their awesome team work - Cesaro & Sheamus were really great working the heat on The Shield and the comebacks of The Shield were good. I thought the finish was really good too w/ the champs outsmarting Cesaro & Sheamus big time to get the win. Also much respect to Cesaro for finishing the match after losing some teeth in brutal fashion. That made for an awesome image when Cesaro had Ambrose in the Crossface while his mouth was all bloody. Great stuff.

Also big *YES* to *WALTER/Riddle/Thatcher* from PROGRESS. Suplexes, submissions - goddamn fantastic action from start to finish. Big contender for my favorite triple threat ever.


----------



## TJQ

*YES* 

Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler @ WWE MYC ****
So happy for these two, there's really no doubt about how successful Kairi is going to be but I really think people are sleeping on how good Shayna is. I really hope people give her a chance and don't keep lumping her in as just "somebody in Ronda's crew", because she's so much more than that. Hoping to see many more matches between these two in the future.

Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose (c) vs Sheamus & Cesaro @ WWE No Mercy ****1/4

Matt Riddle (c) vs WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher @ PROGRESS Chapter 55 ****1/4


----------



## Zatiel

I've been messing around with my Top 100 list and found myself giving several matches a Tie status. It feels better to give up on saying "this is better than this" and rather just cop to two matches being incredible in their own ways. My current Top 25-ish is:

1.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
2.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Katsuyori Shibata (April 9) – NJPW: Sakura Genesis
3.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Marty Scurll (January 23) – Revolution Pro: High Stakes
&	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Timothy Thatcher (February 25) – EVOLVE: EVOLVE 79 
&	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. KUSHIDA (June 11) – NJPW: Dominion
4.	Kenny Omega Vs. Tetsuya Naito (August 13) – NJPW: G1 Climax Final Day
5.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (August 12) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 18
6.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Dragon Lee (February 11) – NJPW: New Beginning in Osaka 2017
& Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Katsuyori Shibata (March 19) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 7
& Io Shirai Vs. Kairi Hojo (March 20) – Stardom: Stardom of the Highest
& Ricochet Vs. Will Ospreay (May 18) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 2
7.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Matt Riddle (July 8) Revolution Pro Wrestling: British J Cup
8.	Io Shirai Vs. Shayna Baszler (February 23) – Stardom: Stardom of Champions 2017
9.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Lio Rush (May 21) – EVOLVE: EVOLVE 85
10.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Satoshi Kojima (July 27) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 8
11.	Matt Riddle Vs. WALTER (August 12) – PROGRESS: PROGRESS New York City
12.	Matt Riddle Vs. Jeff Cobb - (May 28) PROGRESS: Chapter 49: Super Strong Style Tournament 2017 Day 2
13.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Minoru Suzuki (August 8) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 16
14.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. KUSHIDA (April 13) – Revolution Pro: Epic Encounter 2
& Pete Dunne Vs. Tyler Bate (May 20) – NXT: Takeover Chicago
& Kazuchika Okada Vs. Michael Elgin (July 22) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 4
15.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Kota Ibushi (August 1) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 11
16.	Kenny Omega Vs. Tomohiro Ishii (May 3) – NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2017
17.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Tetsuya Naito (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
18.	AJ Styles Vs. John Cena (January 29) – WWE: Royal Rumble
19.	Kenny Omega Vs. Michael Elgin (July 1) – NJPW: G1 Special in USA Day 1
20.	Matt Riddle Vs. Timothy Thatcher Vs. WALTER (September 10) - Progress: Chapter 55: Chase the Sun
21.	Michael Elgin Vs. Rey Fenix (January 7) – AAW: Tradition Continues 
& KUSHIDA Vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (May 29) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 12
22.	Kenny Omega Vs. Michael Elgin (July 27) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 8
23.	Kota Ibushi Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (July 21) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 3
24.	KUSHIDA Vs. Will Ospreay (August 28) - What Culture Pro Wrestling: Pro Wrestling Cup Final Night
25.	KUSHIDA Vs. Kyle O’Reilly (July 8) Revolution Pro Wrestling: British J Cup


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES Kagetsu Vs Mayu Iwatani STARDOM 5Star GP Finals **** 1/4 
I'm still pretty new to STARDOM so maybe it wasn't quite as special to others. And It's totally possible I'm just blinded by my love of watching Mayu. But I loved this match. It featured Mayu having the entrance scaffolding stopped on here, I'm guessing it wasn't actually that heavy but it looked fucking scary. Then we have maybe 15 minutes of Mayu showing that she might be the best natural babyface on the planet. Sucks that she's injured now.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> YES Kagetsu Vs Mayu Iwatani STARDOM 5Star GP Finals **** 1/4
> I'm still pretty new to STARDOM so maybe it wasn't quite as special to others. And It's totally possible I'm just blinded by my love of watching Mayu. But I loved this match. It featured Mayu having the entrance scaffolding stopped on here, I'm guessing it wasn't actually that heavy but it looked fucking scary. Then we have maybe 15 minutes of Mayu showing that she might be the best natural babyface on the planet. Sucks that she's injured now.


This or Kagestu vs Hana Kimura was Match of the tournament for me. ****1/4 for both.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> This or Kagestu vs Hana Kimura was Match of the tournament for me. ****1/4 for both.


I've not seen it but I'll check it out. Finding myself watching more and more STARDOM I'm absolutely loving it. They have top level wrestling and really manage to create a great overarching narrative.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> I've not seen it but I'll check it out. Finding myself watching more and more STARDOM I'm absolutely loving it. They have top level wrestling and really manage to create a great overarching narrative.


That match was good in ring and in story line. This match is the template of what everyone should do when two partners wrestle in a match. 

Also we get Tam Tam finally joining Odeo Tai.


----------



## Arkham258

Hell yeah to...

The Hell of War: Killshot vs Dante Fox - Ultima Lucha Night 1.

I'm not sure about a star rating yet, but it's AT LEAST 4 stars. Hell, probably 4 1/2

Fucking brutal match with two AMAZING athletes

At least one visual in that match is something I've never seen before in wrestling, which is one of the things I love about Lucha Underground

And for all the violence, they never lost sight of the FUCKING STORY. If some OTHER companies could try and do that every once in a while. 

This is when LU is at their best, when you're seeing fucked up violence, with story and emotion running through it. 

Ultima Lucha kicks off with a MOTY contender. And it's probably going to be surpassed by some other match as the event rolls on


----------



## it's squezzy bitch

Hell of a war match between killshot and dante fox is recommended for any wrestling fan that wants to see two wrestlers go to absolute war one more final time before calling time on an intense and personal rivalry


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Chuckie T vs. Marty Scurll - ROH Death Before Dishonor XV - **** - YES!*

This was an absolute surprise & the best match of the night. Their PWG match from earlier this year is legitimately the worst match of 2017 in my eyes so I obviously I didn't have very high expectations for this one, but goddamn they had a fantastic match. Felt like an old school ROH match where you got two young guys in one of the first matches of the night just having a really great, fantastic back & forth match.

*Lars Sullivan vs. Oney Lorcan - WWE NXT 09/27 - **** - YES!*

THE ONEY LORCAN SHOW! What a badass underdog performance by him.


----------



## TripleG

My Top Ten of the Year (so far)

1) Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion 2017) 

2) Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI) 

3) Killshot Vs. Dante Fox: Hell of War Match (Ultima Lucha Tres Night 1) 

4) DIY Vs. The Authors of Pain: Tag Team Ladder Match (NXT TakeOver: Chicago) 

5) Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Dominion 2017) 

6) Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega: G1 Climax 27 B Block Finals

7) Johnny Mundo Vs. The Mack: All Night Long Match (Lucha Underground Season 3 Return) 

8) Hiromu Takahashi Vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion 2017) 

9) Tetsuya Naito Vs. Kenny Omega: G1 Climax 27 Finals

10) Goldberg Vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) 

Runner Ups: 
- Kushida Vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI) 
- AJ Styles Vs. John Cena (Royal Rumble) 
- Tyler Bate Vs. Pete Dunne: UK Title Tournament Finals (WWE UK Tournament Night 2) 
- Kazucika Okada Vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo)
- Authors of Pain Vs. DIY Vs. The Revival: Tag Team Elimination Match (NXT TakeOver: Orlando) 
- Jay Lethal Vs. Cody: Texas Bullrope Match (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) 
- The Young Bucks Vs. The Hardys: Ladder Match (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) 
- Bobby Roode Vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT TakeOver: Orlando)
- Tyler Bate Vs. Pete Dunne (NXT TakeOver: Chicago)
- Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (Sakura Genesis 2017)
- Ricochet Vs. Will Ospreay: Best of the Super Juniors Tournament Match
- Kushida Vs. Will Ospreay: Best of the Super Juniors Tournament Finals 
- Asuka Vs. Ember Moon (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III) 
- Dr. Wagner Jr. Vs. Psycho Clown: Mask Vs. Mask (AAA Triplemania XXV) 
- Jay Lethal Vs. Silas Young: Last Man Standing Match (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV)


----------



## Miguel De Juan

TripleG said:


> My Top Ten of the Year (so far)
> 
> 1) Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion 2017)
> 
> 2) Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI)
> 
> 3) Killshot Vs. Dante Fox: Hell of War Match (Ultima Lucha Tres Night 1)
> 
> 4) DIY Vs. The Authors of Pain: Tag Team Ladder Match (NXT TakeOver: Chicago)
> 
> 5) Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Dominion 2017)
> 
> 6) Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega: G1 Climax 27 B Block Finals
> 
> 7) Johnny Mundo Vs. The Mack: All Night Long Match (Lucha Underground Season 3 Return)
> 
> 8) Hiromu Takahashi Vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion 2017)
> 
> 9) Tetsuya Naito Vs. Kenny Omega: G1 Climax 27 Finals
> 
> 10) Goldberg Vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33)
> 
> Runner Ups:
> - Kushida Vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI)
> - AJ Styles Vs. John Cena (Royal Rumble)
> - Tyler Bate Vs. Pete Dunne: UK Title Tournament Finals (WWE UK Tournament Night 2)
> - Authors of Pain Vs. DIY Vs. The Revival: Tag Team Elimination Match (NXT TakeOver: Orlando)
> - Jay Lethal Vs. Cody: Texas Bullrope Match (ROH Supercard of Honor XI)
> - The Young Bucks Vs. The Hardys: Ladder Match (ROH Supercard of Honor XI)
> - Bobby Roode Vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT TakeOver: Orlando)
> - Tyler Bate Vs. Pete Dunne (NXT TakeOver: Chicago)
> - Ricochet Vs. Will Ospreay: Best of the Super Juniors Tournament Match
> - Kushida Vs. Will Ospreay: Best of the Super Juniors Tournament Finals
> - Asuka Vs. Ember Moon (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III)
> - Dr. Wagner Jr. Vs. Psycho Clown: Mask Vs. Mask (AAA Triplemania XXV)
> - Jay Lethal Vs. Silas Young: Last Man Standing Match (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV)


Nice list. My top ten matches all have Okada in them...lol


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

Do you really have Goldberg Lesnar at number ten? Wow has it been that bad of a year? Match was awful please give me details on why you think this 4 minute and 45 second match with a 50 year old was the best singles WWE match of the year.


----------



## TD Stinger

HELL YES! To:

*Ultima Lucha III: Hell of War*
Killshot vs. Dante Fox

This match was a hardcore spotfest with the emotional hook to it. I don't even want to spoil it for anyone. Just go watch it, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Corey

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Do you really have Goldberg Lesnar at number ten? Wow has it been that bad of a year? Match was awful please give me details on why you think this 4 minute and 45 second match with a 50 year old was the best singles WWE match of the year.


Match was fantastic and didn't waste any time. It was 5 minutes of pure adrenaline that played up to both of their strengths. I loved the shit out of it.


----------



## antoniomare007

Nominating...

*Hideki Suzuki & Shogun Okamoto vs Okami - BJW Saikyou Tag League 9/20*

Fuck man, why couldn't we get THIS Daichi for his title match against Suzuki?? As always with the Strong BJ division, the story is pretty damn simple: the two young guys show a fuck ton of heart and go all out to get the W against the champ and his outsider buddy. At first we get Daichi trying to prove a point one up Hideki, but he pays his disrespect dearly as Suzuki fucking destroys his leg in quick fashion. From then on it's all about Kamitani holding the fort and Hashimot doing an outstanding job at selling and showing babyface fire when needed - fucking LOVED how it looked like it hurt his soul every time he used his damaged leg - I can't get enough of how Big Japan forces people to earn every single thing they do, and this match had plenty of that. Finishing sequence wasn't flashy but it made sense in the context of the story they were telling. Still, even with all the praise I just gave it, this is a low end nominee. But it was a really fucking good tag that's worth a look.

Post match was great with Daichi wanting to kill the champ for the damage he caused, Kamitani asking for another title shot and Hideki being pissed and throwing the middle finger. It looked like Kamitani will get the shot anyways, I think the young bull has a very good chance at getting the belt back.


*Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs Yuji Okabayashi & Shingo Takagi - BJW Saikyou Tag League 9/20
*
Both teams agreed to a rematch in the future and I need that shit yesterday because this was fun as fuck. For the most part, it felt like an exhibition more than a bout for points in a tournament, and the length time hurt it, the final few minutes felt like overkill as it normally happens with these kind of matches. So a more condensed version of this should be fucking spectacular. All in all, this had TONS to love though, like I dare anyone not to have fun watching this. I almost spit my drink laughing when 5 minutes in, Yuji just stiffed the fuck outta Daisuke for no particular reason







Shingo felt like belonged right away, as expected - though he needs to fucking chill on those headbutts - I loved how Okabayashi wanted to join him in every single thing, it's amazing how he can be goofy/clumsy/menacing at the same cotdamn time. Sato tends to go under the radar but he always brings it and this wasn't the exception. Another sequence I really liked was when Sekimoto and Sato did the body slams spot - a Strong BJ staple - while Daisuke was looking straight at Yuji like "yeah I'm doing this shit against your ass". Just go watch it and enjoy these 4 guys going all out, Korakuen was rocking and had a blast, yall will too


----------



## TJQ

I'll join in, especially because somebody is questioning the greatness of Ol' Bill and b0rk. Here's what I've rated above ****1/2 this year, aka the year of ZSJ :lol


----------



## antoniomare007

The lack of Strong BJ breaks my heart. Fuck man, did two big ass reviews and they gonna get lost int the other page :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Corey said:


> Match was fantastic and didn't waste any time. It was 5 minutes of pure adrenaline that played up to both of their strengths. I loved the shit out of it.


What he said, lol.


----------



## TJQ

antoniomare007 said:


> The lack of Strong BJ breaks my heart. Fuck man, did two big ass reviews and they gonna get lost int the other page :lmao


I'm very lazy, I have a few Strong BJ matches at ****+, though. 










If you wanna throw me a few recommendations I'll try and watch them some time soon, I'm only now starting to get over the G1 burnout :lol


----------



## Desecrated

I don't think I've added anything from September into my lists. So this can count as a 2/3rds of the way through the year list for me. None in order really, just dates.

January
Strong BJ vs Twin Towers
Shibata vs Goto
Omega vs Okada
Tanahashi vs Naito

March
Ishii vs Shibata

April
Okada vs Shibata

May
Taguchi vs KUSHIDA
Hiromu vs Dragon Lee

June
Hiromu vs KUSHIDA
Naito vs Tanahashi
Okada vs Omega

July
Naito vs Ibushi
Ishii vs Ibushi
Missing some G1 and G1USA matches.

August
Tanahashi vs Naito
Okada vs Omega
Omega vs Naito
Strong BJ vs Nomura/KAI
Ishikawa vs Miyahara

Basically the 9/10 or 4 1/2 equivalencies I think. I'm missing 1-2, will have to find it. Thought I rated 2 of the Omega Ishii matches in this territory.

Think my highest rated WWE match was Lesnar/Goldberg at ***1/2 but I had to stop watching because I could not care any longer.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I'm always up for sharing some TOP LISTS, so here's what I got in my top-10 for the year so far:


> Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis)
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27)
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor)
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 04/26)
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Payback)
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer)
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27)
> Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27)
> Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 07/05)
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo)


----------



## TJQ

YES Lars Sullivan vs Oney Lorcan @ NXTV 9/27 ****

Whatever show gets Oney whenever he gets called up is going to be lucky. He can turn 5 minutes into absolute magic, SPRINTS ARE THE FUTURE AND MR WEDNESDAY NIGHT IS HELPING LEAD THE CHARGE.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*HIGHLY RECOMMENDED*

Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs Yuji Okabayashi & Shingo Takagi from BJW Saikyou Tag League Day 3 9/20

AMAZING TAG MATCH


----------



## Groovemachine

*Dante Fox vs Killshot [Hell of War] - Lucha Underground Ultima Lucha Tres Part I - ****1/2*

This was unbelievably good, massively surpassing my expectations. I am really not a big fan of Fox but this has got to be the best match of his career by a longshot. It was absolutely brutal and death-defying, and they perfectly built to each big spot. I'll say this in a whisper as I wouldn't want to give the impression I'm normally OK with it, but they made a 1-count kickout make sense! THAT is how you pull off that spot and make it mean something. Both guys gave it their all, put their bodies on the line, and even though I haven't been following their story over the last season, they drew me in and made me care, and the story was obvious. Honestly, this might be the best 'mainstream' deathmatch in years.


----------



## MC

*Top 10 list for the year so far:*

1: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega- Wrestle Kingdom 11 (This is the only match I can buy being 6 stars but I'll stay with *****)

2: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega- Dominion (*****)

3: Kazuchika Okada vs Katsuyori Shibata- Sakura Genesis (*****)

4: Hiroshi Tanahshi vs Tetsuya Naito- G1 Climax Day 17 (*****)

5: Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito- G1 Climax Final (*****)

6: Mayu Iwantani vs Io Shirai Stardom Galaxy Stars (*****)

7) Kenny Omega vs Tomorhiro Ishii G1 special (*****)

8) Kenny Omega vs Michael Elgin G1 Special (*****)

9) Kushida vs Himoru Takahashi Dominion (****3/4)

10) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito Wrestle Kingdom 11 (****3/4)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'll go ahead and share my top 10 for the year.

1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Katsuyori Shibata, Sakura Geneisis - *****

2. Tetsuya Naito v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 27: Final - *****

3. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - *****

4. Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, G1 Climax 27 - *****

5. Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 27 - ***** 

6. Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup, Day 7 - **** 3/4

7. Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham, SuperIndy 16 Final - **** 3/4

8. Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 3/4

9. Will Ospreay v. Mike Bailey, World Cup Quarter Finals - **** 3/4

10. Kazuchika Okada v. Minoru Suzuki, G1 Climax 27 - **** 3/4


----------



## Mordecay

Fuck, a list of this year's best matches will be hard as fuck. Let's see, at least my top 2 matches haven't changed much in a while and I don't think they will:

1. Okada/Omega WK11
2. Shibata/Okada Sakura Genesis
3. Okada/Omega G1 day 18
4. Omega/Ishii G1 specials day 2
5. Okada/Suzuki G1 day 16
6. Omega/Naito G1 Finals
7. Ishii/Shibata NJ Cup Semifinals
8. KUSHIDA/Taguchi BOSJ
9. KUSHIDA/Ospreay BOSJ Finals
10. Ishii/Nagata G1

And a ton of Honorable mentions


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha Tres 9/27/17:
*Killshot vs. Dante Fox in a Hell of War Match-****1/2*









Dragon Gate: Dangerous Gate:
_MaxiMuM (Ben-K, Masato Yoshino, & Naruki Doi) vs. Over Generation (Eita, Kaito Ishida, & Takehiro Yamamura)-****3/4*
Over Generation (CIMA & Dragon Kid) vs. MaxiMuM (Big R Shimizu & Kotoka) for the Open The Twin Gate Championship-******
Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy K-ness JKS, Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito) vs. VerserK (El Lindaman, Punch Tominaga, Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk & Takashi Yoshida) in a 5 Unit Survival Race No DQ Match-Losing Unit Must Disband-*****1/2*
YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki for the Open The Dream Gate Championship-******_









ROH Death Before Dishonor XV:
_Chuckie T vs. Marty Scurll-******
Jay White vs. Punishment Martinez in a Las Vegas Street Fight-*****1/4*
Kushida vs. Kenny King for the ROH World TV Championship-******
Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young in a Last Man Standing Match-*****1/4*
The Young Bucks vs. The Motor City Machine Guns for the ROH World Tag Team Championship-******_


----------



## TJQ

YES to Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs Yuji Okabayashi & Shingo Takagi @ BJW Tag League 9/20 ****

That was an absolute fucking blast. Watching Sato chop people into their next life with the most casual look on his face was amazing. Also you were right, Okabayashi hauling ass across the ring and stiff slapping the shit out of Sekimoto had me dying :lol Pacing felt a wee bit janky at times, but when the train got going, holy shit did it get going. That Okabayashi/Sekimoto sequence where they did those hammer fist chops to each other for like 45 seconds straight got me so hyped LOL, LOVE THE BIG LADS. 

@antoniomare007


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'll go ahead and share my top 10 for the year.
> 
> 1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Katsuyori Shibata, Sakura Geneisis - *****
> 
> 2. Tetsuya Naito v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 27: Final - *****
> 
> 3. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - *****
> 
> 4. Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, G1 Climax 27 - *****
> 
> 5. Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 27 - *****
> 
> 6. Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup, Day 7 - **** 3/4
> 
> 7. Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham, SuperIndy 16 Final - **** 3/4
> 
> 8. Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 3/4
> 
> 9. Will Ospreay v. Mike Bailey, World Cup Quarter Finals - **** 3/4
> 
> 10. Kazuchika Okada v. Minoru Suzuki, G1 Climax 27 - **** 3/4


Damn it Marky, you took my top 3, in the same order, lol.

I've seen so much great wrestling this year it would take me some time to get it down to 10.


----------



## antoniomare007

TJQ said:


> YES to Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs Yuji Okabayashi & Shingo Takagi @ BJW Tag League 9/20 ****
> 
> That was an absolute fucking blast. Watching Sato chop people into their next life with the most casual look on his face was amazing. Also you were right, Okabayashi hauling ass across the ring and stiff slapping the shit out of Sekimoto had me dying :lol Pacing felt a wee bit janky at times, but when the train got going, holy shit did it get going. That Okabayashi/Sekimoto sequence where they did those hammer fist chops to each other for like 45 seconds straight got me so hyped LOL, LOVE THE BIG LADS.
> 
> @antoniomare007


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

EVOLVE 93:
_Darby Allin vs. DJZ-******
ACH & Ethan Page vs. Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) for the EVOLVE Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee for the EVOLVE Championship-******
Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams in an Anything Goes Match for the WWN Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## Desecrated

Sekimoto & Sato vs Okabayashi & Shingo 20-09 Yes / ****

I'd probably love this more if I hadn't watched Strong BJ vs Twin Towers 30 min draw from 2015 last night. I could watch these matches forever provided it wasn't one after another, or day after day. Both teams got the staples of the Strong BJ routine in, and it made for an awesome fight.


----------



## Martins

TJQ said:


> YES to Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs Yuji Okabayashi & Shingo Takagi @ BJW Tag League 9/20 ****
> 
> That was an absolute fucking blast. Watching Sato chop people into their next life with the most casual look on his face was amazing. Also you were right, Okabayashi hauling ass across the ring and stiff slapping the shit out of Sekimoto had me dying :lol Pacing felt a wee bit janky at times, but when the train got going, holy shit did it get going. That Okabayashi/Sekimoto sequence where they did those hammer fist chops to each other for like 45 seconds straight got me so hyped LOL, LOVE THE BIG LADS.
> 
> @antoniomare007


:regal

I've tuned out of wrestling a lot for the past few months, but does anyone have a link to this? I'd be down as hell for some BJ.


----------



## antoniomare007

Martins said:


> :regal
> 
> I've tuned out of wrestling a lot for the past few months, but does anyone have a link to this? I'd be down as hell for some BJ.


https://rutube.ru/video/9595078d9f8aab6fa43d8bfbd0aa80bb/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

enjoy breh.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Catching up on some Lucha Underground as rumors of its demise continue to grow.

*YES to Jeremiah Crane vs Killshot – Lucha Underground 6/28/17*

Literally was dive after dive after dive to start, so this literally started at 100 miles an hour. And the pace just stayed that high. The cannonball spot was fucking awesome, and although I don’t remember Crane, he’s definitely somebody who could be awesome with time. All his movements and mannerisms are intense as hell, and it’s fantastic.

At many points, this felt like an indy match, especially the multiple kick spot by each guy until they kicked each other down at once, and the overly smarky, but loveable crowd. We got superkicks galore, big moves like the AA to the apron, and big kickouts like Crane kicking out of the huge double stomp. The only negative is the distraction finish, which sucked as an ending, but this was such fun! 

******

*YES to Prince Puma vs PJ Black – Lucha Underground 7/19/17*

These two guys just went on an absolutely ridiculous pace early, starting with chain wrestling, then just going for counter after counter, and I wondered if they could keep it up. Not surprising, but they did, and it was terrific. 

Puma (or Ricochet) is so goddamn smooth, and honestly I kinda like him as Puma more than himself. But Black was right there with him as well, with good heel work on top. Black is underrated I think with his work, as he looked comfy as can be in this match, even showing his strength by hoisting Puma up to a deadlift suplex off a headlock, something right out of Puma’s playbook. Both guys really just busted out a ton of huge moves, with moonsaults, cutters, flying clotheslines, reverse ranas, top rope frankinsteiners, and if anything, this felt like a video game match in the best sort of way. Really enjoyed this.

*****1/4
*
*
YES to Mil Muertes vs Jeremiah Crane – Lucha Underground 8/9/17*

I don’t follow LU weekly like I did last season, but I still love Mil, who didn’t take long to start this match as he started brawling right during Crane’s entrance. And then to come back from break by Mil literally breaking a door with Crane’s body is just awesome. This just continued to be a brawl, which Mil dominating in convincing fashion.

What was interesting was Crane put in the scrappy underdog position, with most of his moves being met with general indifference by Muertes, like when Crane tries to do the huge cannonball, but was met with a massive spear that killed Crane, and then the backdrop onto the two open chairs (That didn’t even budge). This is just tremendously brutal now, and now Crane is apparently busted open. He came back though with a sick chair shot, and then Muertes came back with a spear to the outside that killed Crane, and then a powerbomb for good measure. Crane countered another spear with a choke for a last gasp, but Mil threw him off and hit a huge spinning slam for a near fall. Crane ended up putting Mil through the table in the corner, and then Mil just no sold it, and Mil hit a flatliner for the win. 

This was just a demolition derby of grand proportions for Mil, who remains just the best monster ever, while Crane seemed to thrive as an underdog. Also, we got many shots of Catrina being well… hot. A home run here!
*
****1/2*

*YES to Killshot vs Dante Fox – Lucha Underground 9/27/17 – Ultima Lucha III 
*
We got a moonsault onto a ladder bridge from the ring post, an elbow from the seats to the ring apron, multiple chair shots, a urangi on the apron, leg drop onto a sandwich of chairs, a huge top rope stand up Spanish fly, and Killshot being put through a fucking glass pane. This was the first fucking fall of a 3 falls match. Good lord. Killshot’s back is just covered in blood now too. 

Then in the No DQ match we got Killshot being flipped from the top rope onto an open chair, a moosault by Dante onto Killshot laying on a ladder, a killstomp on the glass which got a 1 count as Dante kicked out like nothing, Dante being powerbombed through a barbed wire board, and a fucking package piledriver onto the glass ended match #1. So everything is now tied 1 to 1. Both guys are a bloody fucking mess. 

Killshot jumped over the gurney to dropkick Dante, and landed clean on the gurney. Killshot gave Dante an AA onto the gurney from the top, and there was a fuckin blob of bloody flesh left on it. Jesus Christ. Killshot did a double stomp from the bleachers onto Dante on the gurney, just snapping it. Dante choked the hell out of Killshot by a guitar amp wire, but Killshot broke a bottle on Dante’s head, and then Dante went through some giant contraption of glass. The crowd was literally in a stunned silence as Killshot calmly placed Dante in the medivac for the win.

This is the closest thing to a deathmatch you’ll see on live TV, and was one of the most brutal matches I’ve ever seen. They built well to their many spots, and continued to top them all the way to the end; and for them to get the full stage to end their feud was awesome. But jesus, this is the kind of match that changes a guy. Just an unreal, yet amazing violent spectacle.

*****1/2*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Dante Fox vs. Killshot - ****3/4 - YES!*

Holy shit, I certainly wasn't expecting to see a match of this quality from AR Fox & Shane Strickland! They told a great story in a match that felt like a legitimate grudge WAR; the brutality was off the charts, and the big spots were legitimate "holy shit" spots. Amazing stuff. Surpassed the 1st Grave Consequences as the best match in LU's history imo.


----------



## peep4life

Yes to Killshot vs Dante Fox ****1/2 insanely brutal tv match. Some really cool spots

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkham258

I think Lucha Underground is king of the gimmick match, at least on a televised wrestling show that is. When I think of my top 10 LU matches, stuff like Ciero Miedo, No Mas, Hell of War, The Gauntlet match with the Triad, Grave Consequences and Aztec Warfare all come to mind

The freedom they have with how violent they can go, their unique camera angles, the way they heavily focus on the crowds to the point of even sometimes involving them in the matches, and the best wrestling story lines on TV bring these matches to life in a way you don't see on other wrestling shows

I can only hope that kicking off Ultima Lucha with a match of the year candidate shows a confidence in the quality of the remaining matches in this event because, christ, Hell of War is a hell of a match to have to follow and try to top


----------



## Bruce L

I've gotten super behind -- not even close to being done with the G1 yet -- but I'm definitely throwing a *YES* to Rollins & Ambrose/Cesaro & Sheamus from No Mercy. Definitely the best main-roster WWE tag since the Usos/Harper & Rowan classics from '14, maybe the best since the Shield/Rhodes brothers pair from the previous year. Cesaro is fucking godly.


----------



## AmWolves10

Bruce L said:


> I've gotten super behind -- not even close to being done with the G1 yet -- but I'm definitely throwing a *YES* to Rollins & Ambrose/Cesaro & Sheamus from No Mercy. Definitely the best main-roster WWE tag since the Usos/Harper & Rowan classics from '14, maybe the best since the Shield/Rhodes brothers pair from the previous year. Cesaro is fucking godly.


Just watch the last two matches of every night of the G1, that's where the big chunk of 4+ star matches are located.


----------



## Bruce L

That's the plan. I have no time for full shows these days, least of all ones that force me to watch Toru Yano.


----------



## NastyYaffa

A little bit late, but here's the September update:



> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 8 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 22 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 38 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 53 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 15 ||*
> The Big Guns vs. NEXTREAM (AJPW Excite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 18 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 5 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 5 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Spring Navigation - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Hojo vs. Konami (Stardom Grows Up Stars - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Shinichi Suzukawa (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 44 ||*
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 4 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 15 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 8 ||
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 8 ||
> ACH vs. Tiger Mask (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 2nd Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome) || YES = 1 ||
> Taguchi Japan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 17 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Navigation with Breeze - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 19) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Okami (BJW 11/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jake Lee (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 4 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 21 ||*
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Suwama vs. Kohei Sato & Shingo Takagi (Fortune Dream 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW Kizuna Road - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom Galaxy Stars) || YES = 3 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino (BJW Road to Ryogokutan - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody Rhodes (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. RPG Vice (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Jimmyz vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (BJW Ryogokutan) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Suwama (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27.- Day 1) || YES = 30 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 14 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> EVIL vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 15 ||*
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 10 ||*
> VerserK vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Over Generation vs. DoiYoshi (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 7 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 14 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brian Cage (NOAH Summer Navigation - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 7 ||
> *EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 13 ||*
> Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 9 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 14 ||*
> Over Generation vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Tribe Vanguard vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 19 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 24 || *
> Team Jungle vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom Midsummer Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Midsummer Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 4 ||
> War Machine vs. Bullet Club (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 24 ||*
> Gota Ihashi vs. Dai Suzuki, Gorgeous Matsuno, Lingerie Muto, Mad Paulie & Rocky Kawamura (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaz Hayashi & Keisuke Ishii vs. MAO & Mike Bailey vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Soma Takao vs. Yankee Two Kenju (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Akito (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi & Shigehiro Irie vs. HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Toni Storm (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Eddie Edwards (NOAH Summer Navigation Vol. 2 - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Yuma Aoyagi (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama, Koji Iwamoto, Minoru Tanaka & Takao Omori vs. Joe Doering, Kotaro Suzuki & The Big Guns (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 5 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 5 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Over Generation vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Kagetsu (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 1 ||
> Over Generation vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 4 ||
> YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 2 ||
> Kagetsu vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Shogun Okamoto vs. Okami (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Shingo Takagi & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 3 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 2 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH TV 18/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Trent (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> OI4K vs. The SuperKliq (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 3 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 3 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
> Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
> Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 9 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier, Jason Cade, Ricochet & Sami Callihan vs. Drew Galloway, Lio Rush, Marty Scurll, Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 9 ||
> *The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 5 ||
> The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 5 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 3 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Jay White (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Masters of the Craft) || YES = 2 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction vs. The Elite (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Dearborn) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 9 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 2 ||
> Emil Sitoci vs. Angelico vs. Penta El Zero M vs. Rey Fenix (wXw Superstars Of Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 5 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 4 ||
> Corey Hollis vs. David Starr (PWX What Lies Beneath) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (AAW Thursday Night Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Adam Cole (NEW Spring Slam Tour: Newburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 27/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Flamita vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 20) || YES = 8 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (PWC UnBroLievable) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hangman Page (ROH TV 03/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 8 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Chuck Taylor & RPG Vice (ROH TV 10/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Web Exclusive 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Killers Among Us) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes vs. Kid Lykos vs. Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (FCP Stranger Than Fiction) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Go With The Flow) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Jason Kincaid vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Jaka (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeremiah Crane vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 24) || YES = 1 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Dragon Azteca Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 25) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 05/07) || YES = 5 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor (PWG Pushin Forward Back) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 3 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Catch Point vs. Work Horsemen (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> The London Riots vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> CCK vs. The British Strong Style (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Glory Pro War Of The New Age) || YES = 2 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. Paul London (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 12/07) || YES = 4 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee (AAW United We Stand) || YES = 2 ||
> PJ Black vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 27) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - USA Qualifying Round) || YES = 4 ||
> Toni Storm vs. Laura Di Matteo (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Dennis vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> James Davis vs. Rob Lynch (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 3 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 29) || YES = 2 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (PWA Call To Arms) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb & War Machine vs. The British Strong Style (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. CCK (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Ryan Smile vs. Mark Haskins vs. Marty Scurll (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 30) || YES = 4 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 09/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Work Horsemen vs. Rory Gulak & Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 90) || YES = 1 || Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 3 ||
> Jack Gallagher vs. Zack Gibson (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Dahlia Black & Dakota Kai vs. Deonna Purrazzo & Jinny (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Keith Lee vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 3 ||
> WALTER vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 5 ||
> Jack Gallagher vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS: Boston) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS: Boston) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Travis Banks (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Titan (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: London) || YES = 3 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: Edinburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Round of 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Pentagon Dark vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 4 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. The Mecha Mercenary (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 06/09) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. CCK (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 4 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuckie T vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Punishment Martinez (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kenny King (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. DJ Z (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 1 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 37) || YES = 9 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 13 ||*
> Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 20 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 8 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 3 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 21 ||*
> Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Luke Harper vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 26/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 3 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 01/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 10/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven (UK Championship Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (UK Championship Special) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 33 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 14 ||*
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick (205 Live 23/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> *Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins (Extreme Rules) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 07/06) || YES = 3 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 9 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
> *Asuka vs. Nikki Cross (NXT 28/06) || YES = 11 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 05/07) || YES = 3 ||
> Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 18/07) || YES = 2 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Battleground) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho (SmackDown 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Chad Gable vs. Rusev (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> John Cena vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 02/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Akira Tozawa (RAW 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 12 ||*
> The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 3 ||
> *Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 1 ||
> The New Day vs. The Usos (SummerSlam Kickoff) || YES = 9 ||
> Cesaro & Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 9 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 15 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 30/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Bianca Belair vs. Kairi Sane (Mae Young Classic - Episode 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 04/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 05/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (Mae Young Classic - Finals) || YES = 2 ||
> Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs. Cesaro & Sheamus (No Mercy) || YES = 9 ||
> Lars Sullivan vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 27/09) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> TNA/GFW:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee (Impact Wrestling 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelina Love & Davey Richards vs. Alisha Edwards & Eddie Edwards (Slammiversary XV) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion (AULL 01/03) || YES = 1 ||
> *LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*
> Ayako Hamada vs. Taya (AAA 21/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico & El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson & Ultimo Guerrero (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Psycho Clown (AAA TripleMania XXV) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico, El Soberano Jr. & Mistico vs. La Peste Negra (CMLL Grand Prix) || YES = 1 ||
> Team Mexico vs. Team Rest of the World (CMLL Grand Prix) || YES = 3 ||


----------



## MC

Bruce L said:


> That's the plan. I have no time for full shows these days, least of all ones that force me to watch Toru Yano.












Yano is awesome.


----------



## Arkham258

I always hated Toru Yano


----------



## Master Bate

*****

New Day Vs Usos 

Hell in a Cell


Dead serious. Best Hell in a Cell in a long long time.


Edit: Best match in WWE this year, but I still think Shibata Vs Okada is match of the year for me imo.


----------



## MC

New Day vs Uso get's a ****3/4 for me, great match, definitely MOTYC. 

I expect a five stars from Big Money Dave though.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hell Yes to New Days vs. The Usos!

Another amazing. Example of the best kind of HIAC match. Didn't rely on big spots though it had them. This was a fight. A war. It felt like both teams hated each other and wanted to punish each other to the end. And they did.

Amazing.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Kevin Owens vs Shane McMahon-_Hell in a Cell_

*****


----------



## MC

Shane vs Ownes was ****. Great anticipation for the spots but nothing else really.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to The Usos vs The New Day - WWE Hell In A Cell 2017*

This was tremendous in so many different ways. Both teams have excellent chemistry with one another already, and this really felt like a grudge match from the start. Usos play such great heels, slowing down the pace at times and actually putting some extra into some shots it looked like. Meanwhile every Big E hot tag was awesome and brutal, while Xavier gave an awesome babyface in peril performance. 

Some of the spots they did here were creative as hell too. I loved trapping Jey on the corner of the cage with kendo sticks, all of the musical weapons, the spears Jimmy and Big E did to another guy into the cage, and the rock bottom into codebreaker. 

But the match just felt like a match which deserved a HIAC. They sold the cell leading up to it, used it a lot during the match, and it ended up being a great, great match! Also, they even used the near falls sparingly, which made a huge difference. A WWE MOTY easily, easily in my top 5 for them this year.

*****3/4*

As for the rest of HIAC, Styles/Tye/Corbin would probably get a ***1/2 or so, and the main event maybe ***1/2 too. The opening tag was by far and away the best thing on the show though.


----------



## Ace

Usos vs New Day **** 1/2
I didn't watch it in it's entirety so it could have been higher. Loved how innovative they were and it wasn't all spots, they were trying to tell a story in the ring. Probably the best HIAC match I've seen in a very long time.

AJ Styles vs Baron Corbin vs Tye Dillenger ****
The parts with Corbin on top got zero heat, but it picked up towards the end. I enjoyed the work between AJ and Tye, AJ was phenomenal, Tye was fantastic and Corbin was good. The biggest problem with the match was Corbin's inability to draw heat which killed the first 1/4 of the match where Corbin was dominating, with an over heel monster it would have worked far better.

KO vs Shane *** 3/4
I would have gone higher but the match dragged in bits and I had high expectations of a massive spot. Repeating spots from the last few HIACs detracted from it for me. I bought into the talk of KO throwing Shane off the cell and putting him through it. Swear they were trying to break it when they were on top of the cell.


----------



## MC

Tag Team Hell in a cell: ****3/4

Rusev vs Orton: ***1/2

Triple Threat: **3/4

Charlotte vs Natayla : ***

Juice vs Nakamura: *

Roode vs Ziggler: **

Main event: ****


----------



## Mordecay

New Day vs The Usos HIAC ****1/2

Rusev/Orton Didn't watched

AJ vs Corbin vs Dillinger ***1/2

Natalya vs Charlotte *

Nakamura vs Mahal *1/2

Roode vs Ziggler Didn't watch

Shane vs Owens ***1/4


----------



## Eliko

*Yes to Usos vs. New Day 4.5 stars.

Yes to Rusev vs. Randy Orton 4 stars.*

No to AJ-Corbin-Tye 3.5 stars.

No to Natalya vs Charlotte 1.25 stars.

No to Nakamura vs Jinder 1.25 stars.

No to Roode vs Ziggler 1.5 stars.

No to Shane vs Owens 3.25 stars.


----------



## BeOP1

*YES Randy Orton vs. Rusev **** *
2 great pro wrestlers. great selling. they had tough spot after the HIAC spotfest.
Only 1on1 match that deliverd on this show.

I am the only one that loved it? MOTN brahhh


----------



## Gmil2

BeOP1 said:


> *YES Randy Orton vs. Rusev **** *
> 2 great pro wrestlers. great selling. they had tough spot after the HIAC spotfest.
> Only 1on1 match that deliverd on this show.
> 
> I am the only one that loved it? MOTN brahhh


Loved it. but New Day-Usos was MOTN ... Again!!

*Usos-New Day ****1/2 YES!!!!
Orton-Rusev **** Yes.*
KO-Shane ***3/4 NO.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Jinder Mahal vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - **** - YES!*

Best match of the night! I really liked the slow build in the match w/ Jinder working the heat on Shinsuke & Shinsuke putting on some really good comebacks. It all built to the finishing stretch which was really hot, great action.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*NO but Recommended - Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi - NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima 2017*

I love Taguchi playing captain for him and Ricochet, dude is just hilarious but in a completely different way than Yano. We got some more comedy before Suzuki-Gun started to take over and brawl outside. Also, poor Taguchi got a bell hammer shoved up his ass… ow. He continued to get beaten on as Suzuki gun did all their tricks, and then Ricochet came in with the hot tag and just motored around like nothing.

We got more Suzuki gun antics, as Ricochet got mist sprayed in his eyes and then was rolled up for a near fall. Taguchi then came in for the hot tag, and it was a rather ineffective one as Kanemaru got the better of him. More antics as Kanemaru attacked the ref, Taichi got a mic stand and gave Taguchi a stiff drink, but he kicked out of the powerbomb moonsault combo for a good near fall. Both Ricochet and Taguchi came alive though, and hit a variation of a shatter machine for a near fall, before Ricochet flew like 20 feet out with a dive. Taguchi got the ankle lock in, Ricochet then came LITERALLY out of nowhere with a shooting star, and Kanemaru tapped. 

This was excellent, as the heel and face roles were defined and executed so damn well, with it being easy to hate the antics of Kanemaru and fucking Taichi, but Ricochet and Taguchi are lovable goofy yet talented babyfaces. Good match!

*
***3/4
*

*YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima*

Tanahashi seemed to be trying to not fall into the trap of a normal Sabre Jr match, but it ended up being like that anyway. Sabre started working on Tanahashi’s left arm, which is interesting strategy given the already weak right arm. Tanahashi seemed to be trying to make Sabre, but in his own style, which usually never does work for most, however he was holding his own, equaling Zack’s own straitjacket. 

Sabre finally started to put work on the bad arm around 10 minutes in, and the tides changed 100% when that happened. It gradually turned into torture poetry by Sabre as he worked on the arm, now repeatedly. Tanahashi made a little comeback, suddenly making this real equal as they started countering and going for pins more. We got a nice spot where Sabre did a triangle that Tanahashi countered into a cloverleaf, before Sabre countered it back. Sabre got a hell of an octopus on, just manipulating the hell out of the bad right arm, but Tanahashi got to the ropes in time.

Tanahashi hit a dragon screw on Sabre, weakening his knee again, before he hit a huge high fly flow too the outside. Suzuki came out and attacked Tanahashi, and we got ANTICS! Sabre hit a great penalty kick for a near fall, and Elgin came out to take out Suzuki-gun. Tanahashi went for another high fly flow, but Zack caught him and started taking the tape off. He hit his bridge for a near fall, but Tanahashi hit a trio of slingblades, and a high fly flow for the win. 

Overall, it felt really long, but it was very good, with Sabre playing the heel role of torturing his opponent well, while Tanahashi was like always a great resilient babyface.

******

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Juice Robinson - NJPW Destruction in Kobe 2017*

Juice showing sportsmanship early by not going over Omega’s surgically repaired knee early was a nice touch to his character. Omega regardless was playing the knee up early, coaxing Juice into letting that guard down as he controlled the match. Juice remained the babyface in this match, although Omega wasn’t really treated like a heel either. I was impressed that he still did his terminator dive with his knee in the condition it was.

About 10-15 min in is where it began to pick up with some bigger near falls. I think I can say now that the reverse rana is getting played out a bit, and Omega is spamming those V-triggers quite a bit now. Juice then finally went for the knee halfway through the match, escaping out of an OWA. We got a great single leg crab spot and Juice continued the knee focused work, dominating the majority of the match now as Omega hobbled around. They battled on the apron, building up to a huge brainbuster onto the floor that put both guys out. Juice’s selling of this was just tremendous.

Omega was completely in control back in the ring as he gave Juice just dragon suplex after dragon suplex, V-triggers, and Juice was just completely out of it… or was he? Juice hyped himself up, countering Omega with a huge facebuster, but could only muster a failed attempt at a pulp friction before Omega got control back. Juice came back with one last gasp, getting the crowd really into it as he finally hit a pulp friction for an awesome near fall. Juice tried for a super pulp friction, but Omega countered for a super OWA for the win.

Juice’s storytelling during this match was excellent, not wanting to go straight for the knee early, and using his willpower later to give one last gasp of energy and nearly getting the title. Omega was just awesome given his condition, although you could tell he obviously was feeling effects from it. Fantastic match, although it was really long at times. 

*****1/4*


----------



## fabi1982

Usos vs. New Day HIAC - ****1/4 - great match, just a great match, chemistry at its best!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE Hell in a Cell:
_The New Day vs. The Usos in a Tag Team Hell in a Cell Match for the Smackdown WWE Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*
Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens in a Fall Count Anywhere Hell in a Cell Match-****3/4*
_








NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling:
_Funky Future (Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi) vs. Roppongi 3K (Sho & Yoh) for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship-******
Killer Elite Squad vs. War Machine vs. Guerillas of Destiny in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the IWGP Tag Team Championship-****3/4*
CHAOS (Beretta, Jado, & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & Marty Scurll)-****3/4*
Kushida vs. Will Ospreay for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship-*****1/2*
Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii for the Tokyo Dome IWGP Heavyweight Championship Challenge Rights Certificate-*****1/2*
Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship-******_


----------



## MC

My King Of Pro Wrestling Ratings:



Roppongi 3k (Sho & Yoh) vs Ricochet & Taguchi- ****


IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match- IWGP Junior Heavyweight Champion KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay- ****½ 

Tetsuya Naito vs Tomohiro Ishii- ****¾ 

EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada- ****¼ 

Oh Don Callis on commentary get’s ***** from me, hilarious commentary.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES Will Ospreay vs KUSHIDA IWGP Junior Heavyweight title King Of Pro Wrestling ****1/2

Not quite at the same level as their BOSJ Final match, which in the crazy year that is 2017 seems to have gone under the radar, but still great.

YES Ishii vs Naito King Of Pro Wrestling ****1/2 

Sure the result was never in doubt. Sure we've seen these guys fight a lot. But it's still Ishii vs Naito. I think I have a sympathy headache just watching it.


----------



## DJMathers127

Rich Swann vs. TJP 205 Live 10/10/17

A very good match that was a fitting end to their feud. This match is a hidden gem for 205 Live for sure


----------



## Concrete

*Main event of the show @ about 2:21:30*
*Keith Lee vs. Sammy Guevara (Inspire Pro 5/28/17):*****
_Blending sound structure while giving into excess, Lee and Guevara deliver a memorable title bout. Don’t follow Inspire but apparently this is for Lee’s Pure Prestige title that he’s held for near 800 days, 798 to be exact. Sort of wish it was easier to keep up with Inspire since they have a lot of fun characters in bring in people I like. Oh well, this is feeling like potentially the next touring match.

As the match starts Lee tries telling Guevara to bask in his glory but Guevara flips the bird. Guevara’s defiance is the story of the match. The fact that I feel like there is a central theme to the bout is immediate brownie points. I will continuously mention how my favorite types of matches are those that feel like characters are acting out their roles. Guevara’s key characteristic is defiant while Lee is an prideful giant. Keith Lee is unquestionably one of the most impressive wrestling talents on the independents. His mix of size and athleticism feel like they would make more sense in a comic book than reality yet every weekend hundreds of fan get to witness it live in person. The character that is “Limitless” Keith Lee has lacked though. On a basic level I understand it cause he does defy expectations of what is possible from a person of his dimensions. This match is the first time I felt like I was seeing Limitless in all his glory. Limitless is a man of exceptional quality that knows he has no equal. Stage is set.

Keith Lee can dish out a beating like few can with massive chops and slams at his disposal. Guevara gets acquainted with them early and often. The tone gets sets from the moment the bird flip but the pace of the match gets set after Lee counters a cannonball attempt into a powerbomb on the bleachers that looked as unpleasant as it sounds. Lee looks so happy with himself and gives a hardy chuckle once Sammy gets back in the ring. Guevara is able to stage comebacks off Lee getting too arrogant and not appreciating that Sammy provides a risk for his belt. While Guevara leans a little into the adrenaline inspired offense for his comebacks the explosiveness of his offense does help mitigate my annoyance. Lee doesn’t let strings of offense go on for too long, always finding a way to catch Sammy flying through the air or taking too much time setting up his offense. Down the stretch the look on Lee’s face tells a story better than most wrestlers can with their entire bodies. Starting out as an arrogant giant, turning into an angry monster, and then turning into a man feeling personally attacked by Sammy’s resilience. The story of resilience is not an easy one to pull of as it encourages excess, that still is present here to an extent, but the character work from both men sold it. I love seeing stuff I normally dislike work. Thank you Keith Lee!
_​


----------



## ZEROVampire

*Not MOTYC for me, but Highly recommended.

Drew McIntyre (c) vs Roderick Strong from WWE NXT 10/4.
*
i don't like the evolve and pwg matches between this guys, but this was absolutelly brutal. McIntyre is the best NXT champion far. ****1/2*


----------



## yaser amer

I seen the best match ever I cryed from how good it is shane vs ko in hell in a cell fells count anywhere the fighting was great the acting was great except the kids great storytelling and great twist and it flit real witch for a match that takes place in a giant cell is a lot


----------



## fabi1982

seeing two women going through two tables in 2017...this is worth **** sexy star vs. taya, and great heated match in general, you could feel their hate for each other. Liked it pretty much!!


----------



## fabi1982

so just watched Killshot vs Dante Fox – Lucha Underground 9/27/17 – Ultima Lucha III 

WHAT.A.FUCKING.GREAT.MATCH

****3/4 for me. As other said, this is the closest to a death match you will see on TV. What a spectacle!!


----------



## [email protected]

*YES - Rusev vs. Randy Orton Hell In A Cell 2017 - *****

Best wrestling contest of the night, 2 great pro wrestlers.
Orton's selling Rusev's kicks are out of this world. They must get a 20 minutes match on smackdown or something.
Lance Storm who was one of the best technical wrestlers and today one of the best trainers out there said that Orton is the ultimate babyface and Rusev is the ultimate heel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915391107919265792
I just loved this match. Everything meant something.
Real Wrestling Match! 
took me back to my childhood when wrestling was great not this era of highspots shit.
Rusev is one of the best workers in the world! Orton easily one of the all time greats.
How this is not the top feud on Smackdown?


----------



## Concrete

[email protected] said:


> *YES - Rusev vs. Randy Orton Hell In A Cell 2017 - *****
> 
> Best wrestling contest of the night, 2 great pro wrestlers.
> Orton's selling Rusev's kicks are out of this world. They must get a 20 minutes match on smackdown or something.
> Lance Storm who was one of the best technical wrestlers and today one of the best trainers out there said that Orton is the ultimate babyface and Rusev is the ultimate heel.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915391107919265792
> I just loved this match. Everything meant something.
> Real Wrestling Match!
> *took me back to my childhood when wrestling was great not this era of highspots shit.*
> Rusev is one of the best workers in the world! Orton easily one of the all time greats.
> How this is not the top feud on Smackdown?


Boo! Rude take! Fake news! SAD!


----------



## Desecrated

KUSHIDA vs Ospreay KOPW **** Yes

Great fun. Great continuation of their rivalry.


----------



## Desecrated

Shuji Ishikawa vs Joe Doering AJPW Oct 9th **** Yes

Fantastic 11 minute brawl between two great hoss wrestlers. Doering has had some great short matches this year and Ishikawa has been all-around superb for the past few years. Recommended.


----------



## The Nuke

Doering vs ishikawa 

Almost wrote it off since it was just another short Doering match(some have been good, I agree), but watched it anyway and loved it. Loved the crossbody finish. Cool seeing a very standard move put someone away, and not just a finisher.

4 stars 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## antoniomare007

*YES to Doering vs Shuji*, I love short matches like this. Too tired to write more about it, just go watch it. 

*Nominating:

Kento Miyahara vs Suwama - All Japan Triple Crown match 10/9/17*

This went longer than most Kento matches and the excess added to those final minutes made it less great than his other high end matches imo - even though they clipped like 5 minutes from the first third of the match - but I think a lot of people are gonna love this because of how many dope stuff they did and how hot Korakuen was for the drama of the final 10 minutes. Still, this had tons of great shit and a great crowd (it's why I'm nominating it). And even with all the excess, they did a great job at showing how taxing putting that kind of effort was, it was a nice touch that you don't see that often in matches like this. I continue to believe that Kento is the performer of the year.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

PWG Battle of Los Angeles Stage 1:
_Flash Morgan Webster vs. Marty Scurll-******
Rey Fénix vs. Rey Horus-******
The Chosen Bros (Matt Riddle & Jeff Cobb) vs. The Monstars (Keith Lee & Donovan Dijak)-*****1/2*
Matt Sydal vs. Penta El Zero M-****3/4*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Jonah Rock-******
Ricochet vs. Flamita-****3/4*_









AAW Defining Moment:
_Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland-******
Keith Lee vs. Trevor Lee vs. AR Fox in a 3-Way Dance-****3/4*
Cody vs. DJZ-****3/4*
Sami Callihan vs. Rey Fénix-*****1/4*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

BOLA

Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****
The Elite vs. Flamita & The Lucha Brothers - ****1/2
Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee - ****3/4
Matt Riddle vs. Penta El Zero M - ****
Keith Lee vs. Rey Fenix - ****
Team Janela vs. Team Trevor - ****1/2
The Finals - ****1/4
:dance


----------



## fabi1982

When will BOLA be available to watch? Matches sound very promising!!


----------



## BeOP1

*YES - Shinsuke Nakamura & Randy Orton vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn Smackdown 17.10.17 - *****


Great match!
4 of the best workers in the entire business, How this can't be a great match?!
1st time Zayn & Nakamura faced each other after their Takeover match, 1st time Zayn faced Orton(Aside from the Rumble match) and it was awesome.

Hot crowd. We saw a very nice table spot. Orton & Zayn interaction was the highlight of the show. I smell great matches between them if they have a feud down the line.
Sami Zayn as a Heel is the most fresh thing in the entire WWE.
KO is on fire ever since his feud with AJ is finally over, Orton seems to have fun when he get to work with guys that can actually work, Nakamura still very over despite losing twice to Jinder and Zayn is the most relevant he has ever been on the main roster.

Go watch it.


----------



## Gmil2

*Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens vs. Randy Orton and Shinsuke Nakamura - ****.*


After Summerslam this 4 are carrying Smackdown.


----------



## Eliko

*YES To Orton & Nakamura vs. Zayn & KO - ****.*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Currently compiling my MOTY list and trying to put things in order. I haven't seen BOLA yet so obviously that's going to fuck everything up but I need to make a start on my rewatch list. While going through my entries in this thread to see what ratings I've been handing out I've noticed a few glaring omissions. Matches I thought I'd recommended but it turns out I haven't. So....

*YES* Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW New Beginning in Osaka *****3/4* (it's like 6 on my overall list so I don't know how I missed it)
*YES* Kushida vs Ospreay BOSJ *****3/4* 
*YES* Cobb vs Riddle PROGRESS SSS16 *****3/4* (don't know what happened here, I went for Bate vs Banks)
*YES* Ringkampf vs SPPT PROGRESS Chapter 43 Tropic Thunder Bastard *****1/2* (I might have thought it was filmed in December)

Next year I'm keeping proper notes like a good workrate nerd


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Pittsburgh
_Jay Lethal vs. Jay White-****3/4*
The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Kingdom (Vinny Marseglia & TK O'Ryan) in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship-******
War Machine vs. Killer Elite Squad-****3/4*_

ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Columbus
_Jay Lethal vs. Hiromu Takahashi-*****1/4*
The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. Best Friends (Chuckie T & Beretta) and Flip Gordon for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*_

ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Chicago
_Best Friends (Chuckie T & Beretta) vs. Silas Young & The Beer City Bruiser-****3/4*
Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi-******
Bullet Club (Cody, The Young Bucks, & Hangman Page) vs. Search & Destroy (Jay White, The Motor City Machine Guns, & Jonathan Gresham)-*****1/4*
Toru Yano vs. Colt Cabana-****3/4*
Will Ospreay vs. Flip Gordon-*****1/2*
_


----------



## MC

*TripleMania XXV*

Dr Wagner Jr vs Psycho Clown- ****1/4 

Very good match with great brawling, I love how much Wagner wanted to win and would try anything but it wasn't enough. The story and build made this match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Watched the bigger 3 matches on the recent NJPW card

*YES to KUSHIDA vs Will Osperay - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2017*

This started out like a freight train, with both guys going insane early with dives and huge moves. Osperay really was trying to be spiderman at times it seems. Then Kushida went to work on the arms and legs, wearing Osperay down for the hoverboard lock. Osperay then kinda no sold all of this, which might be one of the faults I still have on him, as his selling is still spotty at times.

From that point on, we just got an insane amount of counters, strikes, combinations, and sequences from two guys that have some excellent chemistry at this point. I appreciated Kushida continuing to work on the arm for his hoverboard lock, and I also liked how he started working heelish as well. Osperay was getting some great babyface reactions here, especially when in the hoverboard lock for that extended period of time. We got an amazing sequence of counters, and Osperay finally won with an Oss-cutter in the end. 

This was a fantastic sprint of a match that was just great all the way through pretty much, save some spotty Osperay selling. I thought it was still a slight step below their BOTSJ Finals match, but god damn this was great.

*****1/2*
*
YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2017
*

I know they’ve wrestled plenty, but I love both these guys so much where they could wrestle matches forever for all I care.

Ishii attacking Naito as he showboated was fantastic, he don’t stand for that bullshit. Naito though went after the knee and leg early, because taking the base out of a dude who literally is all base makes sense, and Ishii’s selling of the leg was really great early too. Ishii just destroying Naito over and over again with chops was beautiful, and GOD that neck chop. They had a nice sequence where they countered a ton of moves, leading into what looked like a german suplex and angle slam combo. 

Naito controlled for awhile, and then tried to slap Ishii, which is NOT a good idea, EVER. We got a sick last ride for a near fall by Ishii, and the always great top rope brainbuster for another near fall. A slugfest occurred, which Ishii won, before more big moves happened, including Ishii trying to no sell a missile dropkick and a dragon suplex. Never gets old! Natio got some sort of kneebar variation on, going back to the beginning of the match which I liked. 

We got an awesome destino into a brainbuster counted into a destino by Naito for an awesome near fall, but Ishii counted a destino, hulked him up, and delivered a brainbuster with Naito facing the wrong way! That was so fantastic right there. Ishii hyped himself up by head-butting the corner… and Naito, before delivering a lariat for the near fall. Naito countered multiple brainbusters and hit another destino, but only for a near fall, before hitting another for the win.

Unsurprisingly, these two continue to deliver outstanding matches. I loved the call backs throughout the match to the work on the knee Naito did early, and Ishii was his fantastic great selling, stoic like a rock self who absorbed as much damage as he could. The last 5 minutes of this match were amazing with how they were countering each other finishes too. The main negative here, if anything, was how it was obvious that Ishii wasn’t winning, but it didn’t hurt it too much.
*
****1/2
*

*YES to EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling*

It’s awesome that they gave EVIL a huge badass looking entrance, even if he wasn’t going to win here. 

This started slow, and kinda stayed that way for awhile to be honest. Apart from some minor work on Okada’s neck, it felt like not much had happened for a good part of the match. Technically it was sound, but it felt insignificant. The huge dive by Okada dodging EVIL’s chair throw was pretty cool though.

They did pick it up somewhat after the brawl outside when EVIL tried to do his darkness falls onto the chairs. I appreciate EVIL doing a lot of work onto Okada’s neck and continuing to do this throughout. Then just as it got pretty good, we got a ref bump, which lead to some EVIL construction. Okada countered EVIL’s darkness falls onto the pile of chairs for a great spot, and then EVIL hit the darkness falls anyway. 

Okada started acting heelish, just stomping on EVIL recklessly, and actually getting some boos along with that. We got a super fisherman buster for a near fall by EVIL, and then Okada countered EVIL for his first rainmaker, then hit a second, but EVIL had one last gasp, before hit his third for the win. 

This was a good match, but nothing more to me. It felt really long, and I don’t think they reached the heights they did in their G1 match. I think EVIL being sure NOT to win hurt this a lot more than the previous match with Ishii/Naito did, and a lot of this match generally felt like it was just there. Still, very good overall and EVIL did a nice job with the neck work.

******


----------



## MC

*Stardom True Fight- 17/10/17*

Io Shirai vs Hana Kimura- ****

Great women's match. Kimura has been great lately in ring.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to AJ Styles vs Finn Balor - WWE TLC 2017*

This was refreshing in so many ways. Finn Balor got the chance to face somebody who is an amazing performer in every way just about, and somebody who works similarly to him, which has always resulted in him having good matches. We ended up getting a simple face vs face match, and it was a damn great match full of some nice sequences and counters. They basically were toe to toe the entire time, with both guys matched real evenly, and the result was just a fun as hell exhibition match, and the best Balor match in awhile.

AJ should get kudos as well. Dude flew back from Chile, walked in, had an awesome match where he sold his ass off and helped Balor look like a million bucks. 

*****1/4*


----------



## darkclaudio

No to AJ/Balor from WWE TLC 2017 **3/4


----------



## fabi1982

yes - AJ/Balor - ****1/4

Thing I love the most is that they still didnt go 100% and there will be a match where they do!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*AJ Styles vs. Finn Bálor - ****1/4 - YES!*

Sometimes all you need to have a great match is two great athletes having a competitive, physical back & forth battle just to prove who the better man is. And that's exactly what we got here. The battle of the former Bullet Club bosses featured a red hot atmosphere, that great back & forth, competitive action + great bumping & selling. The post-match Too Sweet was also amazing. Excellent match.

*Braun Strowman, Kane, The Miz & The Bar vs. Dean Ambrose, Kurt Angle & Seth Rollins - **** - YES!*

First of all, I really liked Angle coming out with The Shield gear on. A wonderful character touch since Angle used to do goofy shit like that all the time during his first WWE run. Then the actual match - it was such a cluster, but I really loved it. Ambrose & Rollins were on fire from start to finish - super strong performances by them, The Miz played his role to absolute perfection & the rest of the guys did their parts very well too. I liked all the twists & turns - Angle getting out of the match after getting destroyed by Braun was great & his eventual comeback with his own music was a goosebumps worthy moment - him just throwing all the bad guys around w/ his signature Suplexes & Angle Slams ruled. The Braun/Kane angle was also executed really well & made Braun look badass as usual. I feel like this match could've been even better had Reigns been able to compete, but goddamn, I still had such a blast watching this. Super enjoyable stuff.


----------



## Taroostyles

Styles/Balor-****


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Idk if it's been mentioned but Kento Miyhara vs Suwama 10/9/2017 is a 5 star classic. That's what wrestling is.

*****


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

antoniomare007 said:


> *YES to Doering vs Shuji*, I love short matches like this. Too tired to write more about it, just go watch it.
> 
> *Nominating:
> 
> Kento Miyahara vs Suwama - All Japan Triple Crown match 10/9/17*
> 
> This went longer than most Kento matches and the excess added to those final minutes made it less great than his other high end matches imo - even though they clipped like 5 minutes from the first third of the match - but I think a lot of people are gonna love this because of how many dope stuff they did and how hot Korakuen was for the drama of the final 10 minutes. Still, this had tons of great shit and a great crowd (it's why I'm nominating it). And even with all the excess, they did a great job at showing how taxing putting that kind of effort was, it was a nice touch that you don't see that often in matches like this. I continue to believe that Kento is the performer of the year.


Disagree on taking away. This match is why I love pro wrestling.


----------



## Eliko

Yes to Orton vs. Zayn ****


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*A bit late, but YES! to Shingo Takagi & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Deisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato (BJW Saikyou Tag League 9/20)

Fucking loved this match & my boy Shingo looked fucking fantastic. Four big guys hitting the shit out of each other like these 4 did will never get old. Good shit all around :clap *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Road to Power Struggle 10/23/27:
_Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, & Katsuya Kitamura vs. Kota Ibushi, Juice Robinson, & David Finlay-****3/4*
Kushida & Hirai Kawato vs. Roppongi 3K (Sho & Yoh) in the first round of the Super Jr. Tag Tournament-******
Dragon Lee & Titan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi) in the first round of the Super Jr. Tag Tournament-******_









OTT WrasslePops:
_David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin-*****1/4*
El Ligero vs. Flip Gordon vs. Curtis Murray vs. Will Ospreay vs. Justin Shape in a Cereal Bowl Elimination Match-****3/4*_


----------



## antoniomare007

*Nominating*

*Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Okami - Big Japan Saikyou Tag League Semi Final 10/15/17*

Really fun sprint. It had some nice callbacks to the match they had a couple of days earlier for the block match that Sato ad Daisuke won. If you've followed Daichi's matches this year, the ending is particularly satisfying as he finally gets to hit that move on a big match again. Korakuen is on fire as this is the opener. By the way, I was







at Big Japan's fucked up canvas having sponsors on the corners, they are barely noticeable with all those damn patches. Low end nominee but putting it in because it's worth a look.




I enjoyed the Finals, specially the story they told. Though I wouldn't nominate it.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

PWG BOLA 2017

*YES* Sammy Guevara vs Joey Janela ****1/2

*YES* Lucha Bros & Flamita vs The Elite **** 1/2

*YES* Keith Lee vs Donavan Dijack ****1/2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sammy Guevara v. Joey Janela was the best match from BOLA this year.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sammy Guevara v. Joey Janela was the best match from BOLA this year.


I'd give the edge to Lee vs Dijack but Guevara and Janela fucking killed it. They nearly killed each other.


----------



## MC

Wonder of Stardom Championship: Yoko Bito (c) vs. Takumi Iroha- ****1/2 


Didn't know who Iroha was before this show but I do now. Really golod match and good show after all.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> Wonder of Stardom Championship: Yoko Bito (c) vs. Takumi Iroha- ****1/2
> 
> 
> Didn't know who Iroha was before this show but I do now. Really golod match and good show after all.


Is that the time limit draw or have they worked another match?

If it's the True Fight show I enjoyed it too. Doing well with a depleted roster.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> Is that the time limit draw or have they worked another match?
> 
> If it's the True Fight show I enjoyed it too. Doing well with a depleted roster.


It's the time limit match. Yeah the entire show was good, they did well with Io and Bito carrying the shows. Can't wait for that match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE Smackdown 10/24/17:
_Randy Orton vs. Sami Zayn-****3/4*_


----------



## Desecrated

Kento Miyahara vs Suwama Oct 9th *****

Agree with @Japanese Puroresu on this match being perfect. Fucking fantastic. Exactly the length it needed to be in time. No criticisms I can take away and everything both performers did was fantastic. I was worried about Kento slowly shaking off the leg but the offence on the leg wasn't re-visited so I don't think that takes away from the match. Urgency from Kento against Suwama who came ready for an epic was superb and Suwama lived to every billing of a perfect contender.

Moves to 2nd place on my MOTY.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

EVOLVE 94:
_Jaka vs. Zack Sabre Jr.-****3/4*
Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee in a Last Man Standing Match for the WWN Championship-*****1/2*_









Lucha Forever: Ultimo Battle
_Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate & Trent Seven) vs. Aussie Open (Kyle Fletcher & Mark Davis)-******
Naomichi Marafuji vs. Pete Dunne-****3/4*
Mark Haskins vs. Chris Ridgeway in a Last Man Standing Match for the Lucha Forever Championship-****3/4*_









CMLL Arena Mexico 10/20/17:
_Volador Jr. vs. Caristico for the Leyenda de Plata-*****1/2*_


----------



## BeOP1

*YES To Sami Zayn vs. Randy Orton Smackdown **** *
Great tv main event, the first of what i hope to be many classics to come. Zayn could be Orton's new Christian.
I wish they can take this feud to Wrestlemania but i think one of them will face Kevin Owens meh. 
Orton vs. Zayn is best for business.
Even the wrestling snob Meltzer went crazy for this match in his radio show.

*No But Recommended Roderick Strong vs. Andrade 'Cien' Almas ***3/4.*
2 of the best in NXT, if you ask me 2 of the 3 best in NXT alongside Johnny Gargano.
Very good match, I think they could have a MOTYC if they give them a match on a bigger stage like a takeover.
This 2 should be on the main roster but i enjoy them on NXT.
I just hope they get out of Full Sail, This crowd is burned out in my opinion.


----------



## Gmil2

Yes to

Strong vs. Almas from NXT ****
Orton vs. Sami from SD ****1/4


----------



## NastyYaffa

October update:



> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 8 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 22 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 38 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 53 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 15 ||*
> The Big Guns vs. NEXTREAM (AJPW Excite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 18 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 5 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 5 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Spring Navigation - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Hojo vs. Konami (Stardom Grows Up Stars - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Shinichi Suzukawa (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 44 ||*
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 4 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 15 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 8 ||
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 8 ||
> ACH vs. Tiger Mask (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 2nd Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome) || YES = 1 ||
> Taguchi Japan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 18 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Navigation with Breeze - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 19) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Okami (BJW 11/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jake Lee (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 4 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 21 ||*
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Suwama vs. Kohei Sato & Shingo Takagi (Fortune Dream 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW Kizuna Road - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom Galaxy Stars) || YES = 3 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino (BJW Road to Ryogokutan - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody Rhodes (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. RPG Vice (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Jimmyz vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (BJW Ryogokutan) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Suwama (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27.- Day 1) || YES = 30 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 14 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> EVIL vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 15 ||*
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 10 ||*
> VerserK vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Over Generation vs. DoiYoshi (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 7 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 14 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brian Cage (NOAH Summer Navigation - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 7 ||
> *EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 13 ||*
> Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 9 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 14 ||*
> Over Generation vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Tribe Vanguard vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 19 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 24 || *
> Team Jungle vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom Midsummer Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Midsummer Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 4 ||
> War Machine vs. Bullet Club (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 24 ||*
> Gota Ihashi vs. Dai Suzuki, Gorgeous Matsuno, Lingerie Muto, Mad Paulie & Rocky Kawamura (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaz Hayashi & Keisuke Ishii vs. MAO & Mike Bailey vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Soma Takao vs. Yankee Two Kenju (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Akito (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi & Shigehiro Irie vs. HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Toni Storm (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Eddie Edwards (NOAH Summer Navigation Vol. 2 - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Yuma Aoyagi (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama, Koji Iwamoto, Minoru Tanaka & Takao Omori vs. Joe Doering, Kotaro Suzuki & The Big Guns (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 5 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 5 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Over Generation vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Kagetsu (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 2 ||
> Over Generation vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 4 ||
> YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 2 ||
> Kagetsu vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Shogun Okamoto vs. Okami (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Shingo Takagi & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 4 ||
> Taguchi Japan vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 5 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 4 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 3 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Okami (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Io Shirai (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Yoko Bito vs. Takumi Iroha (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirai Kawato & KUSHIDA vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Dragon Lee & Titan (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 2 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH TV 18/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Trent (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> OI4K vs. The SuperKliq (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 3 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 3 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
> Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
> Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 9 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier, Jason Cade, Ricochet & Sami Callihan vs. Drew Galloway, Lio Rush, Marty Scurll, Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 9 ||
> *The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 5 ||
> The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 5 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 3 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Jay White (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Masters of the Craft) || YES = 2 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction vs. The Elite (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Dearborn) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 9 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 2 ||
> Emil Sitoci vs. Angelico vs. Penta El Zero M vs. Rey Fenix (wXw Superstars Of Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 5 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 4 ||
> Corey Hollis vs. David Starr (PWX What Lies Beneath) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (AAW Thursday Night Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Adam Cole (NEW Spring Slam Tour: Newburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 27/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> Flamita vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Sammy Guevara (Inspire Pro License to Death Wish) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 20) || YES = 8 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (PWC UnBroLievable) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hangman Page (ROH TV 03/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 8 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Chuck Taylor & RPG Vice (ROH TV 10/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Web Exclusive 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Killers Among Us) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes vs. Kid Lykos vs. Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (FCP Stranger Than Fiction) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Go With The Flow) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Jason Kincaid vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Jaka (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeremiah Crane vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 24) || YES = 1 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Dragon Azteca Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 25) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 05/07) || YES = 5 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor (PWG Pushin Forward Back) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 3 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Catch Point vs. Work Horsemen (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> The London Riots vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> CCK vs. The British Strong Style (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Glory Pro War Of The New Age) || YES = 2 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. Paul London (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 12/07) || YES = 4 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee (AAW United We Stand) || YES = 2 ||
> PJ Black vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 27) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - USA Qualifying Round) || YES = 4 ||
> Toni Storm vs. Laura Di Matteo (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Dennis vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> James Davis vs. Rob Lynch (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 3 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 29) || YES = 2 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (PWA Call To Arms) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb & War Machine vs. The British Strong Style (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. CCK (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Ryan Smile vs. Mark Haskins vs. Marty Scurll (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 30) || YES = 4 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 09/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Work Horsemen vs. Rory Gulak & Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 90) || YES = 1 || Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 3 ||
> Jack Gallagher vs. Zack Gibson (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Dahlia Black & Dakota Kai vs. Deonna Purrazzo & Jinny (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Keith Lee vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 3 ||
> WALTER vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 5 ||
> Jack Gallagher vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS: Boston) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS: Boston) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Travis Banks (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Titan (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: London) || YES = 3 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: Edinburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Round of 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Pentagon Dark vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 4 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (AAW Defining Moment) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Defining Moment) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Morgan Webster (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Rey Horus (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Donovan Dijak & Keith Lee (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT WrasslePOPS) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Sammy Guevara (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> The Elite vs. Flamita & The Lucha Brothers (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Penta El Zero M (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Team Janela vs. Team Trevor (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. The Mecha Mercenary (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 06/09) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. CCK (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 4 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuckie T vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Punishment Martinez (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kenny King (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. DJ Z (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 1 ||
> *Dante Fox vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 37) || YES = 10 ||*
> Aussie Open vs. Moustache Mountain (Lucha Forever: Ultimo Battle) || YES = 1 ||
> Sexy Star vs. Taya (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 39) || YES = 1 ||
> The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Kingdom vs. The Young Bucks (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Pittsburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jay Lethal (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Columbus) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Best Friends.& Flip Gordon (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Columbus) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 94) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Search & Destroy (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 13 ||*
> Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 20 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 8 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 3 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 21 ||*
> Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Luke Harper vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 26/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 3 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 01/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 10/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven (UK Championship Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (UK Championship Special) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 33 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 14 ||*
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick (205 Live 23/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> *Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins (Extreme Rules) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 07/06) || YES = 3 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 9 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
> *Asuka vs. Nikki Cross (NXT 28/06) || YES = 11 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 05/07) || YES = 3 ||
> The Bar vs. The Hardy Boyz (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 18/07) || YES = 2 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Battleground) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho (SmackDown 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Chad Gable vs. Rusev (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> John Cena vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 02/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Akira Tozawa (RAW 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 12 ||*
> The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 3 ||
> *Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 1 ||
> The New Day vs. The Usos (SummerSlam Kickoff) || YES = 9 ||
> The Bar vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 9 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 15 || *
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 30/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Bianca Belair vs. Kairi Sane (Mae Young Classic - Episode 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 04/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 05/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (Mae Young Classic - Finals) || YES = 2 ||
> Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs. The Bar (No Mercy) || YES = 9 ||
> Lars Sullivan vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 27/09) || YES = 2 ||
> *The New Day vs. The Usos (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 10 ||*
> Randy Orton vs. Rusev (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 1 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Shane McMahon (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 3 ||
> Rich Swann vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 10/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn vs. Randy Orton & Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 17/10) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Finn Bálor (TLC) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman, Kane, The Miz & The Bar vs. Dean Ambrose, Kurt Angle & Seth Rollins (TLC) || YES = 1 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 24/10) || YES = 3 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> TNA/GFW:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee (Impact Wrestling 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelina Love & Davey Richards vs. Alisha Edwards & Eddie Edwards (Slammiversary XV) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion (AULL 01/03) || YES = 1 ||
> *LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*
> Ayako Hamada vs. Taya (AAA 21/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico & El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson & Ultimo Guerrero (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Psycho Clown (AAA TripleMania XXV) || YES = 2 ||
> Caristico, El Soberano Jr. & Mistico vs. La Peste Negra (CMLL Grand Prix) || YES = 1 ||
> Team Mexico vs. Team Rest of the World (CMLL Grand Prix) || YES = 3 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (CMLL Super Viernes) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## Anthony fjdhs

Platt said:


> 2016 MOTYC Thread
> 2015 MOTYC Thread
> 2014 MOTYC Thread
> 2013 MOTYC Thread
> 2012 MOTYC Thread
> 2011 MOTYC Thread
> 2010 MOTYC Thread
> 2009 MOTYC Thread
> 2008 MOTYC Thread
> 
> 
> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 7 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 21 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 38 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 52 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 17 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 15 ||*
> The Big Guns vs. NEXTREAM (AJPW Excite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 18 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 5 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 5 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Spring Navigation - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Hojo vs. Konami (Stardom Grows Up Stars - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Shinichi Suzukawa (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 44 ||*
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 4 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 15 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 8 ||
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 10 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 8 ||
> ACH vs. Tiger Mask (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 2nd Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 || Minoru Suzuki vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome) || YES = 1 ||
> Taguchi Japan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 16 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Navigation with Breeze - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 19) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Okami (BJW 11/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jake Lee (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 4 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 19 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 20 ||*
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Suwama vs. Kohei Sato & Shingo Takagi (Fortune Dream 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW Kizuna Road - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom Galaxy Stars) || YES = 3 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino (BJW Road to Ryogokutan - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody Rhodes (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. RPG Vice (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Jimmyz vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (BJW Ryogokutan) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Suwama (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 8 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27.- Day 1) || YES = 29 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> * Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 14 ||*
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 9 ||
> VerserK vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Over Generation vs. DoiYoshi (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 6 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 13 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brian Cage (NOAH Summer Navigation - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 4 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 13 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 6 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 7 ||
> *EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 12 ||*
> Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 8 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 13 ||*
> Over Generation vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Tribe Vanguard vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 18 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 22 || *
> The Young Bucks vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 4 ||
> War Machine vs. Bullet Club (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 22 ||*
> Gota Ihashi vs. Dai Suzuki, Gorgeous Matsuno, Lingerie Muto, Mad Paulie & Rocky Kawamura (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaz Hayashi & Keisuke Ishii vs. MAO & Mike Bailey vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Soma Takao vs. Yankee Two Kenju (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Akito (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi & Shigehiro Irie vs. HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Taichi vs. Yuma Aoyagi (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama, Koji Iwamoto, Minoru Tanaka & Takao Omori vs. Joe Doering, Kotaro Suzuki & The Big Guns (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 2 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH TV 18/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Trent (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> OI4K vs. The SuperKliq (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 3 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 3 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
> Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
> Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 9 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier, Jason Cade, Ricochet & Sami Callihan vs. Drew Galloway, Lio Rush, Marty Scurll, Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 9 ||
> *The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 17 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 5 ||
> The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 5 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 3 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Jay White (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Masters of the Craft) || YES = 2 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction vs. The Elite (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Dearborn) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 9 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 2 ||
> Emil Sitoci vs. Angelico vs. Penta El Zero M vs. Rey Fenix (wXw Superstars Of Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 5 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 4 ||
> Corey Hollis vs. David Starr (PWX What Lies Beneath) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (AAW Thursday Night Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Adam Cole (NEW Spring Slam Tour: Newburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 27/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> Flamita vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 20) || YES = 7 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (PWC UnBroLievable) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hangman Page (ROH TV 03/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 8 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Chuck Taylor & RPG Vice (ROH TV 10/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Web Exclusive 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Killers Among Us) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes vs. Kid Lykos vs. Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (FCP Stranger Than Fiction) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Go With The Flow) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 7 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Dragon Azteca Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 25) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 05/07) || YES = 5 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor (PWG Pushin Forward Back) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 3 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> The London Riots vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> CCK vs. The British Strong Style (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Glory Pro War Of The New Age) || YES = 2 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. Paul London (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 12/07) || YES = 4 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee (AAW United We Stand) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - USA Qualifying Round) || YES = 4 ||
> Toni Storm vs. Laura Di Matteo (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Dennis vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> James Davis vs. Rob Lynch (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 3 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 29) || YES = 2 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (PWA Call To Arms) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 30) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 09/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Work Horsemen vs. Rory Gulak & Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 90) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay White vs. Travis Banks (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Round of 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling Cup - Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 19 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 8 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 3 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 20 ||*
> Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
> Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Luke Harper vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 26/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 3 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 01/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 10/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven (UK Championship Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (UK Championship Special) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 32 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 13 ||*
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick (205 Live 23/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> *Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins (Extreme Rules) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 07/06) || YES = 3 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 9 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
> *Asuka vs. Nikki Cross (NXT 28/06) || YES = 11 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 05/07) || YES = 3 ||
> Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 18/07) || YES = 2 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Battleground) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho (SmackDown 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Chad Gable vs. Rusev (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> John Cena vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 02/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Akira Tozawa (RAW 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 12 ||*
> The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 3 ||
> *Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 12 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 1 ||
> The New Day vs. The Usos (SummerSlam Kickoff) || YES = 9 ||
> Cesaro & Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 9 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 15 || *
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 30/08) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> TNA/GFW:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee (Impact Wrestling 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelina Love & Davey Richards vs. Alisha Edwards & Eddie Edwards (Slammiversary XV) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion (AULL 01/03) || YES = 1 ||
> *LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*
> Ayako Hamada vs. Taya (AAA 21/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico & El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson & Ultimo Guerrero (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 20/06) || YES = 2 ||



You're really THAT much of a loser that you just listed 200 wrestling matches from garage threads and gym shows that no1 besides virgin basement-dwelling losers even know exist. I'm done with this world lmfao, go do something productive.


----------



## MC

Anthony fjdhs said:


> You're really THAT much of a loser that you just listed 200 wrestling matches from garage threads and gym shows that no1 besides virgin basement-dwelling losers even know exist. I'm done with this world lmfao, go do something productive.


Say the guy that joined the forum to say this :mj4


----------



## Corey

Anthony fjdhs said:


> You're really THAT much of a loser that you just listed 200 wrestling matches from garage threads and gym shows that no1 besides virgin basement-dwelling losers even know exist. I'm done with this world lmfao, go do something productive.


LOL this guy joined 5 months ago and decides to make his first post now for whatever reason. I'm done with this world bro. Done with it.


----------



## MC

*Noah Global League day 1*

Yes To - Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kenou: *****¼*- This match was great, the strike exchanges was great, the selling of the leg by Kenou at times was excellent and it was just a well done match. The final few minutes were great and made both look like complete bad asses. 

No To - Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji: ****3/4* - It was good I thought but short, it felt too short for my liking. Maybe it was down to the previous match but still. I liked the chop battles a lot and the wrestling was good. But like I said short.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Road to Power Struggle 10/30/17:
_Super 69 (Ryusuke Taguchi & ACH) vs. Suzuki-Gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) in the semi-final of the Super Jr. Tag Team Tournament-******
Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi) in the semi-final of the Super Jr. Tag Team Tournament-*****1/4*_


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Big R Shimizu & Ben-K (Dragon Gate: Gate of Destiny 2017)

CK-1 have really shot up my list of favorite teams of the year. This series of matches with MaxiMuM was off the charts & Big Ben looked fucking phenomenal against the two pillars of Dragon Gate. CIMA having to resort to a low blow in order to put away Big R was real good & it makes me think that there may be one more match left between MaxiMuM & CK-1. **** 2/4*










*YES! to Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate: Gate of Destiny 2017)

This was a really good match between two great wrestlers with a lot of history. Susumu going after Mochi's legs & Mochi going after Susumu's arm out the gate made for some really enjoyable spots & I marked out heavily for Susumu & Mochi using the other's signature moves to try & put the other away. Genki, SaiRyo, K-Ness & Kagetora showing up at ringside to support their fellow ex-Jimmy was a nice touch, but those vicious series of kicks from Mochi was too much for Susumu. Good stuff. *****


----------



## NastyYaffa

Here's some nominations from what I have watched recently:



> *Ringkampf vs. The Rottweilers - ****  (wXw World Tag Team League)
> Cage vs. Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes - ****1/2 (LU: Ultima Lucha 3)
> Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma - ****1/4 (LU: Ultima Lucha 3)
> Prince Puma vs. Pentagon Dark - ****1/2 (LU: Ultima Lucha 3)
> GO Asawaka vs. Minoru Suzuki - **** (K-DOJO TAKA Michinoku 25th Anniversary)
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - **** (EVOLVE 93)
> Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams - ****1/2 (EVOLVE 93)*


Then stuff that just missed the cut:



> Pete Dunne vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4  (Lucha Forever Ultimo Battle)
> KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay - ***3/4  (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling)
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***3/4 (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling)
> Ringkampf vs. The Briscoes - ***3/4 (wXw World Tag Team League)
> British Strong Style vs. Sendai Girls - ***3/4 (CHIKARA King of Trios)
> BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee & Titan - ***3/4 (NJPW Road to Power Struggle)
> Candice LeRae vs. Shayna Baszler - ***3/4 (WWE Mae Young Classic)
> Bambi & ERINA vs. HZK & Io Shirai - ***3/4 (K-DOJO TAKA Michinoku 25th Anniversary)
> Jason Kincaid vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***3/4 (EVOLVE 92)
> Jaka vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***3/4 (EVOLVE 94)
> Trevor Lee vs. Arik Royal - ***3/4 (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 09/27)
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee - ***3/4 (EVOLVE 94)


Still got some more EVOLVE, BJW & AJPW to watch. And of course Power Struggle - very excited to watch BIG MATCH TRENT vs. Omega! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

I've watched more wrestling in 2017 then I ever have before and so far, these are my top 10 of 2017:

*1. NJPW Sakura Genesis: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazuchika Okada

2. NJPW G1 Climax Finals: Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito

3. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11: Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada

4. WWE Summerslam: Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Braun Strowman vs. Brock Lesnar

5. NXT Takeover Chicago: Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate

6. Lucha Underground 5/31/17: All Night Long: The Mack vs. Johnny Mundo

7. Lucha Underground Ultima Lucha Part 1: Kill Shot vs. Dante Fox

8. WWE Hell in a Cell: Hell in a Cell Match: The New Day vs. The Usos

9. WWE Royal Rumble: John Cena vs. AJ Styles

10. NJPW G1 Climax Day 17: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito*

Still have some shows to go (Power Struggle, Takeover War Games, Survivor Series) but I don't expect this list to change before the end of the year. Would love to be wrong though.


----------



## T Hawk

Top 10 matches this year:

1. Okada Kazuchika vs. Kenny Omega - NJPW Dominion 6.11 in Osaka-jo Hall
2. Okada Kazuchika vs. Kenny Omega - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 in Tokyo Dome
3. Okada Kazuchika vs. Kenny Omega - NJPW G1 Climax
4. Okada Kazuchika vs. Cody - NJPW G1 USA Special
5. Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bates - NXT TakeOver
6. Okada Kazuchika vs. Shibata Katsuyori - NJPW Sakurai Geneis
7. Okada Kazuchika vs. Suzuki Minoru - NJPW G1 Climax
8. Okada Kazuchika vs. Michael Elgin - NJPW G1 Climax
9. Okada Kazuchika vs. Suzuki Minoru - NJPW The New Beginning
10. Kenny Omega vs. Ishii Tomohiro - NJPW G1 USA Special


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

T Hawk said:


> Top 10 matches this year:
> 
> 1. Okada Kazuchika vs. Kenny Omega - NJPW Dominion 6.11 in Osaka-jo Hall
> 2. Okada Kazuchika vs. Kenny Omega - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 in Tokyo Dome
> 3. Okada Kazuchika vs. Kenny Omega - NJPW G1 Climax
> 4. Okada Kazuchika vs. Cody - NJPW G1 USA Special
> 5. Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bates - NXT TakeOver
> 6. Okada Kazuchika vs. Shibata Katsuyori - NJPW Sakurai Geneis
> 7. Okada Kazuchika vs. Suzuki Minoru - NJPW G1 Climax
> 8. Okada Kazuchika vs. Michael Elgin - NJPW G1 Climax
> 9. Okada Kazuchika vs. Suzuki Minoru - NJPW The New Beginning
> 10. Kenny Omega vs. Ishii Tomohiro - NJPW G1 USA Special


hot damn that list with the name T Hawk


----------



## MC

Top 10 matches of the year update:


1: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega- Wrestle Kingdom 11 (This is the only match I can buy being 6 stars but I'll stay with *****)

2: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega- Dominion (*****)

3: Kazuchika Okada vs Katsuyori Shibata- Sakura Genesis (*****)

4: Hiroshi Tanahshi vs Tetsuya Naito- G1 Climax Day 17 (*****)

5: Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito- G1 Climax Final (*****)

6: Mayu Iwantani vs Io Shirai Stardom Galaxy Stars (*****)

7) Kenny Omega vs Tomorhiro Ishii G1 special (*****)

8) Kenny Omega vs Michael Elgin G1 Special (*****)

9) Kushida vs Himoru Takahashi Dominion (****3/4)

10) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito Wrestle Kingdom 11 (****3/4)


----------



## NastyYaffa

I'll join in the top-10 fun:

1. Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis)
2. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27)
3. Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor)
4. Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 04/26)
5. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Payback)
6. Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer)
7. Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27)
8. Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27)
9. Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 07/05)
10. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Katsuyori Shibata, Sakura Geneisis - *****

2. Tetsuya Naito v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 27: Final - *****

3. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - *****

4. Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, G1 Climax 27 - *****

5. Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 27 - ***** 

6. Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup, Day 7 - **** 3/4

7. Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham, SuperIndy 16 Final - **** 3/4

8. Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 3/4

9. Will Ospreay v. Mike Bailey, World Cup Quarter Finals - **** 3/4

10. Kazuchika Okada v. Minoru Suzuki, G1 Climax 27 - **** 3/4*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Top 10 lists!

So it's difficult as hell to figure out which of the like 25+ matches I gave ****3/4 are best. This could easily change, but the top 5 is locked. 

1. *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW Sakura Genesis - ******
2. *Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Climax Finals - ******
3. *Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax: Day 18 - ******
4. *Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW Cup: Day 7 - ******
5. *AJ Styles vs John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble 2017 - ****3/4*
6. *Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW G1 Special in the USA - ****3/4*
6. *Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne - WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago - ****3/4*
7. *Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 2017 - ****3/4*
8. *KUSHIDA vs Will Osperay - NJPW BOTSJ Finals - ****3/4*
9. *Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax: Night 1 - ****3/4*
10. *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW Dominion 2017 - ****3/4*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*YES! to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Power Struggle 2017)
YES! to Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW 45th Anniversary show)

And man, in terms of MOTYCs, this year has been filled with so much great wrestling from so many feds (NJPW, PROGRESS, PWG, Dragon Gate, AJPW, BJW, etc.) it's been kinda hard for me to come up with a list, especially since I've fallen behind on some feds. :lol

But if I were to compile a top 10 (in no order), it'd probably be:

1) Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017)
2) Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (Wrestle Kingdom 11)
3) VerserK (Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk, Takashi Yoshida, El Lindaman & Punch Tominaga) vs. Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi H.A.GEE.MEE!!!, Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy K-Ness J.K.S): No DQ Elimination Losing Unit Disbands (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate 2017)
4) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 11)
5) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (Dominion 2017)
6) Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 27 Finals)
7) Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW 45th Anniversary Show)
8) AR Fox vs. Killshot: Hell of War (Ultima Lucha Tres)
9) Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. CIMA & Dragon Kid (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 2017)
10) MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Big R Shimizu, Kotoka & Ben-K) vs. Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi H.A.GEE.MEE!!!, Jimmy Susumu, Ryo "Jimmy" Saito, Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy K-Ness J.K.S): Captains Fall Naniwa Elimination Match (Dragon Gate: Rainbow Gate 2017) 

There's still a lot of other shows I wanna match & matches I wanna re-watch so this list may change, but right now, this would totally be my top 10 for the year.*


----------



## MC

MC 16 said:


> Top 10 matches of the year update:
> 
> 
> 1: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega- Wrestle Kingdom 11 (This is the only match I can buy being 6 stars but I'll stay with *****)
> 
> 2: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega- Dominion (*****)
> 
> 3: Kazuchika Okada vs Katsuyori Shibata- Sakura Genesis (*****)
> 
> 4: Hiroshi Tanahshi vs Tetsuya Naito- G1 Climax Day 17 (*****)
> 
> 5: Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito- G1 Climax Final (*****)
> 
> 6: Mayu Iwantani vs Io Shirai Stardom Galaxy Stars (*****)
> 
> 7) Kenny Omega vs Tomorhiro Ishii G1 special (*****)
> 
> 8) Kenny Omega vs Michael Elgin G1 Special (*****)
> 
> 9) Kushida vs Himoru Takahashi Dominion (****3/4)
> 
> 10) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito Wrestle Kingdom 11 (****3/4)


I've forgot about Kento vs Shuji Ishikawa match. That was amazing ***** that;s my number 7th.


----------



## TJQ

1. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Katsuyori Shibata @ NJPW Sakura Genesis *****
2. Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Hirooki Goto @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 ****3/4
3. Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijak @ EVOLVE 81 ****3/4
4. Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs KUSHIDA @ NJPW Dominion ****3/4
5. Tyler Bate (c) vs Pete Dunne @ NXT Takeover: Chicago ****3/4
6. Will Ospreay vs Ricochet @ NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 2 ****3/4
7. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero @ EVOLVE 77 ****1/2
8. Goldberg (c) vs Brock Lesnar @ Wrestlemania 33 ****1/2
9. Io Shirai (c) vs Kairi Hojo @ Stardom The Highest ****1/2
10. Kazuchika Okada vs Satoshi Kojima @ NJPW G1 Climax Night 8 ****1/2​


----------



## Rave Bunny

I’ll also join in on the discussion of the “Top 10 Wrasslin’ Matches of 2017.” 

1. Kazuchika Okada v. Katsuyori Shibata @ NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017 *******
2. Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XI *******
3. Tetsuya Naito v. Kenny Omega @ NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 19 *******
4. Kenny Omega v. Kazuchika Okada @ NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 18 *******
5. Pete Dunne v. Tyler Bate @ NXT TakeOver: Chicago *******
6. KUSHIDA v. Will Ospreay @ NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2017 - Day 14 *******
7. Tetsuya Naito v. Kota Ibushi @ NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 *******
8. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii @ NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 2 *****3/4*
9. Brock Lesnar v. Braun Strowman v. Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe @ WWE SummerSlam 2017 *****3/4*
10. Pentagon Jr. & Rey Fenix v. Ricochet & Matt Sydal v. The Young Bucks @ PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll) *****3/4*

Honorable mentions to:

11. John Cena v. AJ Styles @ WWE Royal Rumble 2017 *****3/4*
12. Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega @ NJPW Dominion 6.11 *****3/4*
13. Kota Ibushi v. Hiroshi Tanahashi @ NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 11 *****3/4*
14. Kenny Omega v. Minoru Suzuki @ NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 2 *****3/4*
15. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Hiroshi Tanahashi @ NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 *****3/4*


----------



## MC

Just for fun, I'm going to put down my worst 5 matches. See what the worst of the worst is for me.

1. Jindar Mahal vs Randy Orton- Punjabi Prision match (-***)

2. Undertaker vs Roman Reigns- WM 33 (-*)

3. Toru Yano vs Minour Suzuki- Power Struggle (DUD)

4. John Cena vs Roman Reigns- No Mercy ( 0.25*)

5. Alexa Bliss vs Bayley- Extreme rules (0.5*) 

Just a little fun to past the time.


----------



## T Hawk

Japanese Puroresu said:


> hot damn that list with the name T Hawk


DragonGate is my home promotion, but the work that Okada Kazuchika, Kenny Omega and Cody have done this year is second to none.

3 best wrestlers in the world just putting on MOTY after MOTY after MOTY. Okada specifically is just a rare unicorn of wrestling the best matches in the world and drawing the most money int he world all at the same time. The biggest draw Japanese wretsling has seen since Inoki.


----------



## Corey

T Hawk said:


> DragonGate is my home promotion, but the work that Okada Kazuchika, Kenny Omega and *Cody* have done this year is second to none.
> 
> 3 *best wrestlers in the world just putting on MOTY after MOTY after MOTY.* Okada specifically is just a rare unicorn of wrestling the best matches in the world and drawing the most money int he world all at the same time. The biggest draw Japanese wretsling has seen since Inoki.


:loweringangle


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NJPW Power Struggle:
_Roppongi 3K vs. Super 69 (Ryusuke Taguchi & ACH) in the finals of the Super Jr. Tag Team Tournament-******
Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship-****3/4*
Kenny Omega vs. Beretta for the IWGP United States Heavyweight Championship-*****1/4*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship-*****3/4*_


----------



## MC

*New Japan: Power Struggle*

Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay: ****

Trent Beretta vs Kenny Omega: ****

Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi: ****¾


----------



## NastyYaffa

Still got Ibushi vs. Tana to watch, but here's my thoughts on #Greg/Omega:

*Trent Beretta vs. Kenny Omega - ***3/4*

I am such a big Trent Beretta fan, he has had a really great year, killing it everywhere, and now he finally got a chance to prove himself in his first real big New Japan singles match - against Kenny goddamn Omega. So yeah, I was very excited for this one. I had some ridiculously high hopes for the match quality & while it didn't meet those ridiculous hopes of mine (****1/2+), it was still really good & I was very pleased with it overall . I thought Trent was definitely the stronger performer of the 2 here - everything he did was explosive & came with a great sense of urgency. He wrestled like he wanted to prove (& he did) that he belongs in there with the 'big boys'. Kenny definitely didn't match that - if he had wrestled this with more intensity & sense of urgency, maybe this would've hit that amazing 4. 5*+ mark. So yep, to wrap it up this was a somewhat frustrating performance by Omega, great one by Beretta, and a really good match overall.

Very happy that HEAVYWEIGHT TRENT is a thing. Fully expecting him to be one of the MVP's of G1 2018.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> Just for fun, I'm going to put down my worst 5 matches. See what the worst of the worst is for me.
> 
> 1. Jindar Mahal vs Randy Orton- Punjabi Prision match (-***)
> 
> 2. Undertaker vs Roman Reigns- WM 33 (-*)
> 
> 3. Toru Yano vs Minour Suzuki- Power Struggle (DUD)
> 
> 4.*John Cena vs Roman Reigns- No Mercy ( 0.25*)*
> 
> 5. Alexa Bliss vs Bayley- Extreme rules (0.5*)
> 
> Just a little fun to past the time.


Damn was it that bad? I didn't see it as hearing Michael Cole screech "the big dog" makes me want to kill all humans. I just heard it was boring.

I can put up my top 15 after I get home but it's really just a list of Okada match.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> Damn was it that bad? I didn't see it as hearing Michael Cole screech "the big dog" makes me want to kill all humans. I just heard it was boring.
> 
> I can put up my top 15 after I get home but it's really just a list of Okada match.


It was terrible. Cena's selling earned the 0.25 though due to it being so comical. This is basically what the match consisted of.






Non stop finishers with little story in between them. I would say watch it but I don't want to put you through that.



T Hawk said:


> DragonGate is my home promotion, but the work that Okada Kazuchika, Kenny Omega and Cody have done this year is second to none.
> 
> 3 best wrestlers in the world just putting on MOTY after MOTY after MOTY. Okada specifically is just a rare unicorn of wrestling the best matches in the world and drawing the most money int he world all at the same time. The biggest draw Japanese wretsling has seen since Inoki.


They are good but they don;t draw anywhere near what Hashimoto and Mutoh did, let alone Inoki. Also Cody? :hmmm


----------



## DELITE

1.Naito vs Omega - G1 Climax Final *******
2.Shibata vs Okada - Sakura Genesis *******
3. Omega vs Okada - Wrestle Kingdom *******
4. Omega vs Okada - G1 Climax *******
5. Omega vs Okada - Dominion *******
6. Ospreay vs Ricochet - BOSJ *******
7. Elgin vs Omega - G1 ******* 
8. Naito vs Tanahashi - WK *****3/4*
9. Suzuki vs Okada - G1 *****3/4*
10. Ospreay vs KUSHIDA - WCPW World Cup *****3/4*
11. Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne - NXT Takeover ****3/4
12. Juice Robinson vs Kenny Omega - Kobe ****3/4
13. Tetsuya Naito vs Tanahashi - G1 ****3/4
14. Usos vs New Day - Hell in a Cell ****1/2
15. Galloway vs Ospreay - WCPW Exit Wounds ****1/2
16. Naito vs Ibushi - G1 ****1/2
17. Styles vs Shane McMahon - WrestleMania ****1/2
18. Ishii vs Sabre - G1 ****1/2
19. Sabre Jr. vs. Ibushi - G1 ****1/2
20. Shibata vs Ospreay - New Begging ****1/2
21. Omega vs Ishii - G1 Special ****1/2
22. Okada vs Suzuki - New Begging ****1/2
23. Lee vs Takahashi - BOSJ ****1/2
24. Nakamura vs Roode - Takeover San Antonio ****1/2
25. Omega vs Suzuku - G1 ****1/2​


----------



## Mordecay

Just catching up to some matches:

BOLA

Guevara/Janela ****1/4
Dijak/Lee ****1/2
Monstars/Chosen Bros ****1/2
ZSJ & Scurll/Ricochet & Sydal ****
Cobb/Ricochet/Lee ****1/4

I would say my match of the weekend was Chosen Bros vs Lee/Dijak. Tournament wise, Lee/Dijak, but it wasn't ***** on my book

King of Pro Wrestling (not sure if I rated matches or not)

KUSHIDA/Ospreay ****1/4
Naito/Ishii ****3/4
Okada/EVIL ****

Power Struggle

Scurll/Ospreay ****1/2
Baretta/Omega ****1/4
Ibushi/Tanahashi ****1/2


----------



## Morrison17

Mask vs. Title: Rey Fenix vs. Sami Callihan (AAW)


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

My top 15

1 OKADA VS OMEGA NJPW DOMINION *****
2 OKADA VS OMEGA NJPW WRESTLE KINGDOM *****
3 OKADA VS OMEGA NJPW G1 CLIMAX *****
4 OKADA VS SHIBATA NJPW SAKURA GENESIS *****
5 OMEGA VS NAITO NJPW G1 CLIMAX FINAL ***** 
6 HIROMU VS DRAGON LEE NEW BEGINNING OSAKA **** 3/4
7 NAITO VS ELGIN NJPW NEW BEGINNING OSAKA **** 3/4
8 KUSHIDA VS TAKAHASHI NJPW DOMINION **** 3/4
9 KUSHIDA VS OSPREAY NJPW BOSJ **** 3/4
10 ELGIN VS OKADA G1 CLIMAX **** 3/4
11 IBUSHI VS NAITO G1 CLIMAX **** 3/4
12 BATE VS DUNNE NXT TAKEOVER CHICAGO **** 3/4
13 BATE VS BANKS PROGRESS SSS16 **** 3/4
14 COBB VS RIDDLE PROGRESS SSS16 **** 3/4
15 OKADA VS SUZUKI G1 CLIMAX ****3/4

May as well have a go at my least favourite matches. Although I tend to try and avoid wrestling that I'm unlikely to enjoy.

Dishonorable mentions. I vaguely remember a Yano match at the G1 ending in disqualification and being horrible... maybe against Elgin. Also I watched Triplemania and largely thought it was crap. Am I watching the wrong kind of Lucha? It always seems to be unathletic old men staggering around and doing crap worked punches. Why is Psycho Clown so popular? Is it the mask? I welcome any Lucha fans to tell me where I'm going wrong with this stuff. I've watched some CMLL and that does seem a little better. Anyway....

4. Elgin vs Suzuki Lumberjack match
3. Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton The House of Horrors
2. Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton Wrestlemania
1. Seth Rollins Vs Triple H Wrestlemania 

It was at this point that I turned Wrestlemania off and went to bed. After ten years of watching the magic of Wrestlemania is pretty much dead for me.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> My top 15
> 
> 1 OKADA VS OMEGA NJPW DOMINION *****
> 2 OKADA VS OMEGA NJPW WRESTLE KINGDOM *****
> 3 OKADA VS OMEGA NJPW G1 CLIMAX *****
> 4 OKADA VS SHIBATA NJPW SAKURA GENESIS *****
> 5 OMEGA VS NAITO NJPW G1 CLIMAX FINAL *****
> 6 HIROMU VS DRAGON LEE NEW BEGINNING OSAKA **** 3/4
> 7 NAITO VS ELGIN NJPW NEW BEGINNING OSAKA **** 3/4
> 8 KUSHIDA VS TAKAHASHI NJPW DOMINION **** 3/4
> 9 KUSHIDA VS OSPREAY NJPW BOSJ **** 3/4
> 10 ELGIN VS OKADA G1 CLIMAX **** 3/4
> 11 IBUSHI VS NAITO G1 CLIMAX **** 3/4
> 12 BATE VS DUNNE NXT TAKEOVER CHICAGO **** 3/4
> 13 BATE VS BANKS PROGRESS SSS16 **** 3/4
> 14 COBB VS RIDDLE PROGRESS SSS16 **** 3/4
> 15 OKADA VS SUZUKI G1 CLIMAX ****3/4
> 
> May as well have a go at my least favourite matches. Although I tend to try and avoid wrestling that I'm unlikely to enjoy.
> 
> *Dishonorable mentions. I vaguely remember a Yano match at the G1 ending in disqualification and being horrible... maybe against Elgin. Also I watched Triplemania and largely thought it was crap. Am I watching the wrong kind of Lucha? It always seems to be unathletic old men staggering around and doing crap worked punches. Why is Psycho Clown so popular? Is it the mask? I welcome any Lucha fans to tell me where I'm going wrong with this stuff. I've watched some CMLL and that does seem a little better. Anyway....*
> 
> 4. Elgin vs Suzuki Lumberjack match
> 3. Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton The House of Horrors
> 2. Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton Wrestlemania
> 1. Seth Rollins Vs Triple H Wrestlemania
> 
> It was at this point that I turned Wrestlemania off and went to bed. After ten years of watching the magic of Wrestlemania I pretty much dead for me.


Personally I loved the main event, it was the only good thing from the show. But it was slow though. CMLL is miles better since it's traditional lucha whereas AAA is lucha mixed with american gimmick matches.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> Personally I loved the main event, it was the only good thing from the show. But it was slow though. CMLL is miles better since it's traditional lucha whereas AAA is lucha mixed with american gimmick matches.


I vaguely remember not caring for the match but I don't really remember. I only really tuned in to see Dr Wagner jr unmask. Despite not really enjoying the show the magnitude of that moment was not lost on me. Also Dr Wagner jr looks like a bad ass without the mask.

A similar thing happened last year when lucha fans were raving about Canis Lupus vs Trauma and it just didn't connect with me. It must just be a taste thing.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> I vaguely remember not caring for the match but I don't really remember. I only really tuned in to see Dr Wagner jr unmask. Despite not really enjoying the show the magnitude of that moment was not lost on me. Also Dr Wagner jr looks like a bad ass without the mask.
> 
> A similar thing happened last year when lucha fans were raving about Canis Lupus vs Trauma and it just didn't connect with me. It must just be a taste thing.


I don't think anyone enjoyed the show. It was awful but that may have both helped the match by making it seem better but also make the match seem terrible by association.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MC 16 said:


> I don't think anyone enjoyed the show. It was awful but that may have both helped the match by making it seem better but also make the match seem terrible by association.


I think Triplemania being terrible has become something of a tradition. My favourite bits were Johnny Mundo berating Vampiro for what felt like hours and the pre match videos of Psycho Clown and Dr Wagner dicking around a hotel.


----------



## MC

-***** Italiano- said:


> I think Triplemania being terrible has become something of a tradition. My favourite bits were Johnny Mundo berating Vampiro for what felt like hours and the pre match videos of Psycho Clown and Dr Wagner dicking around a hotel.


Aerostr jumping off the building was good though.


----------



## PUNQ

*AAA - "Triplemania XXV" - August 26, 2017, Mexico - (5 1/2 hrs)*
_August 26, 2017, Mexico City - Arena Ciudad de México_
1. Dragon Solar & Pardux & Solaris & Ashley -vs- Bronco Gonzalez & Chicano & Fetiche & Hashtary [* 1/4]
2. Angelikal & Hijo Del Vikingo & The Tigger -vs- Ángel Mortal Jr. & Tiger Boy & Villano III Jr. [* 3/4]
3. Hernandez & La Hiedra & Mamba & Mini Psycho Clown -vs- Big Mami & Dinastía & Estrella Divina & Máscara de Bronce [* 1/2]
4. Sexy Star (c) -vs- Lady Shani -vs- Ayako Hamada -vs- Rosemary - (AAA Reina de Reinas Title; 4-Way) [1/4*]
5. Dark Cuervo & Dark Scoria -vs- Monsther Clown & Murder Clown -vs- Aerostar & Drago -vs- Andrew Everett & DJZ - (AAA Tag Title; 4-Way) [***]
6. 30-Man Torneo Triplemania [** 1/4]
7. Pagano -vs- El Mesías - (Street Fight) [*]
8. Johnny Mundo (c) -vs- Texano Jr. -vs- Hijo del Fantasma - (AAA Latin America/Cruiserweight/Mega Title; 3-Way Ladder Match) [** 1/2]
9. Psycho Clown -vs- Dr. Wagner Jr. - (Mask vs Mask) [*** 1/2]



My take on AAA's Triplemania '17 is mixed but perhaps people look at the show all wrong to appreciate it. From a more old school approach you learn to find the gold among the shit and love it for what it is. Was it the greatest show of all time?! No, not even close. But with Sexy Star taking no shit, Jeff Jarrett showing up drunk offending everybody, Aerostar trying to kill himself jumping off the light rig, Johnny Mundo almost dying almost missing the table on a big fall and Dr. Wagner proving himself to be the most handsome man in the world. It’s good to feel pro-wrestling is still alive and kicking reckless ass in 2017!

This show has the most important match of 2017! THE MOST IMPORTANT! Dr. Wagner Jr. vs Psycho Clown for the freaking MASKS! They don't wrestle the modern 5* formula. What they do in the ring is organic and you simply have to _feel_ the match.


AAA in general is a frustrating and uneven experience, yet sometimes absolutely thrilling. They kind of try everything and you never know what you get except something that reminds more of a gimmicked-up attitude era product. And why Psycho Clown is popular? He's a freaking BRAZO!!! The greatest family in lucha libre.

If you want a more traditional product, go with CMLL. Things might feel a bit more bland, but it's polished to perfection and you get good wrestling on a regular basis without feeling the same frustration as watching AAA. But you also miss out on those spontaneous and crazy moments that makes AAA a blast.


----------



## Yeah1993

-***** Italiano- said:


> A similar thing happened last year when lucha fans were raving about Canis Lupus vs Trauma and it just didn't connect with me. It must just be a taste thing.


Did you try LA Park v. Rush from March? It's a brawl so you've more than likely seen some similarly worked matches to it outside of lucha. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cohQCntAx7c


(and as I link this, a Park/Wagner from this year shows up in recommended. Ohhhhh my god I'm glad I decided to start catching up again)


----------



## Eliko

*Yes to Ibushi vs. Tanahashi ****1/2*

Great match. No surprise!
2 of the best in a lengthy main event, How it can't be great.
physically Tana is past his prime but he is still so damn great. If this match happened 3 years ago it would have been insane.
The other 2 matches they had were G1 matches with a time limit, This match was a Tanahashi NJPW main event style where they could pace the match correctly.
There were some botches but i really enjoyed that match, The shoot strikes exchange was incredible.
Tanahashi is the most intelligent wrestler in NJPW, his in ring psychology and the way he builds matches is tremendous.
Ibushi continue with his "Can't win the big one" story, Ibushi lost all his IWGP & IC titles matches i hope this legendary wrestler will win it someday.
Really liked Ibushi paying homage to Nakamura with his knee in the corner, Nice little detail in the storyline of Ibushi's IC title matches in the past.


----------



## Stetho

PUNQ said:


> *AAA - "Triplemania XXV" - August 26, 2017, Mexico - (5 1/2 hrs)*
> _August 26, 2017, Mexico City - Arena Ciudad de México_
> 1. Dragon Solar & Pardux & Solaris & Ashley -vs- Bronco Gonzalez & Chicano & Fetiche & Hashtary [* 1/4]
> 2. Angelikal & Hijo Del Vikingo & The Tigger -vs- Ángel Mortal Jr. & Tiger Boy & Villano III Jr. [* 3/4]
> 3. Hernandez & La Hiedra & Mamba & Mini Psycho Clown -vs- Big Mami & Dinastía & Estrella Divina & Máscara de Bronce [* 1/2]
> 4. Sexy Star (c) -vs- Lady Shani -vs- Ayako Hamada -vs- Rosemary - (AAA Reina de Reinas Title; 4-Way) [1/4*]
> 5. Dark Cuervo & Dark Scoria -vs- Monsther Clown & Murder Clown -vs- Aerostar & Drago -vs- Andrew Everett & DJZ - (AAA Tag Title; 4-Way) [***]
> 6. 30-Man Torneo Triplemania [** 1/4]
> 7. Pagano -vs- El Mesías - (Street Fight) [*]
> 8. Johnny Mundo (c) -vs- Texano Jr. -vs- Hijo del Fantasma - (AAA Latin America/Cruiserweight/Mega Title; 3-Way Ladder Match) [** 1/2]
> 9. Psycho Clown -vs- Dr. Wagner Jr. - (Mask vs Mask) [*** 1/2]
> 
> This show has the most important match of 2017! THE MOST IMPORTANT! Dr. Wagner Jr. vs Psycho Clown for the freaking MASKS! They don't wrestle the modern 5* formula. What they do in the ring is organic and you simply have to _feel_ the match.


This. Lucha Libre doesn't care about the hype of counting stars for a match. That's not the point. It goes beyond that, that's what a lot of "internet marks" don't get because they only see wrestling through the prism of stars ratings, Meltzer opinions etc... Lucha Libre is different, and to me it's probably the purest form of wrestling.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*David Starr vs. WALTER - wXw Fight Forever Tour: London - **** - YES!*

Really great David vs. Goliath bout. WALTER on the offense is amazing - he displayed those beautiful German Suplexes, Butterfly Suplexes, that deadly chokehold of his & of course those vicious, sick chops. David Starr has been pretty hit or miss ever since I started getting more familiar with his work - here he was an absolute hit. Loved the energy he brought & him working over the hand of WALTER to try & take away those chops was brilliant. WALTER sold that really well too. Great psychology & performances by both.


----------



## Donnie

AJ Styles vs Jinder ****
GODAMN WHAT A MATCH! AJ took some nutty bumps and was just on fire, and Jinder worked his ass off and showed he can actually go given half a chance. The last 5 minutes with AJ murdering the brothers and getting his foot on the ropes in what I thought was going to be the finish, only to fight back and nail the PFA was fucking incredible! And that pop was :banderas


----------



## T Hawk

YES! to Joe Doering vs. Yoshitatsu
great match between 2 great wrestlers!


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Keith Lee vs Tomohiro Ishii - RPW/NJPW Global Wars UK Night 1*

Take the immovable object in Keith Lee, and put him with an equally immovable object in Ishii, and you end up with two dudes who just would not stay down. 

This was just the best david vs goliath match because there are very few guys as good as Ishii at playing the babyface in peril, selling his ass off, while Keith Lee already has a knack for playing the best big man out there, realizing and recognizing his size and taking full advantage of it. They built to every spot beautifully, with Ishii finally suplexing the big man to a crowd that lost their shit, dual shine segments with kickouts at one, and in general just a tremendous performance from both guys, who both happen to be my favorites in the business. 

I may overrate this on a bias for liking them so much, but I fucking loved this match regardless. :sodone:sodone

*******


----------



## MC

*YES To:*

Marty Scurll vs Tetsuya Naito: ****
-Pretty good match. Love how Scurll in UK was in control but anywhere else it would be Naito in control

Tomohiro Ishii vs Keith Lee: ****½ 
Really good match. These two are completely different in height and size but they made it work by just being excellent. Was godsmacked by most of the spots they did throughout the match. Ishii was surprisingly good in the role he played here. Keith Lee selling of frustration and Shock in the match was good as well


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

YES Tomohiro Ishii vs Keith Lee Rev-Pro Global Wars **** 1/2

Ishii is often an underdog but facing someone so much bigger than him had him really playing up his underdoggyness. Now all I want is Ishii vs Braaaaaun and I'll never get it.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Got caught up on the matches from Power Struggle I wanted to see. 
*
YES to Marty Scurll vs Will Osperay - NJPW Power Struggle 2017*

These two have a great chemistry from working often with one another, and it shows with all of the counters and sequences they were doing. There were couple quips, like Osperay ignoring his bad arm which was worked on earlier, and the overdone finger break spot. I liked Marty working it slower at times to counter Osperay’s speed, and man those throat chops. With his finger work as well, Marty really felt like a heel in this match, which was great. 

The title change was surprising, I didn’t nor did the fans expect it. Cool for Marty to continue to have Osperay’s number, but I don’t know if I like Marty already winning it. Very good match nevertheless. 

******
*
YES to Trent Beretta vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Power Struggle 2017*

It felt like Kenny was being extra eccentric tonight, and he kinda felt like a cartoon villain, which actually works well for him. But as good as Kenny was in this match, man did Trent do a great job here, delivering a fantastic singles performance that hopefully puts more eyes on him. He was effective as a babyface in peril like always, selling just awesomely, but also did a lot of crazy looking spots like the apron piledriver and that snap german while Omega was on the ropes. His 20 count sell was pretty damn close too. By the end, I was cheering like man for Trent, he did such a great job in this match, just refusing to succumb to defeat as he continued to somehow stay alive.
*
****1/2*

*YES to Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Power Struggle 2017*

This was a long main even match as per typical for bigger NJPW shows (and I think it could have been shortened a bit) but my lord what a match this was. Tanahashi spent a long portion of the match continually going after the knee of Ibushi, taking out his speed and flying game early, but Ibushi eventually overcame this and my lord what a 2nd half of this match we got. So many awesome spots here, with my favorite being the ridiculously great striking battle both guys had where they just laid in shots to one another. In the end though, the whole story of the teacher and idol in Tanahashi vs a student and worshipper in Ibushi ended with Tanahashi winning, despite him almost wanting Ibushi to beat him at times. A wonderful match with some amazing storytelling to boot.

*****3/4
*


----------



## PUNQ

I'm little over a month behind on my watching, and am trying to get control over what I have watched, so from August which I haven't already given my approval to, here are three lower-end MOTY candidates. *YES* to the following:


*RevPro – August 17, 2017, Bethnal Green, England, UK – York Hall*

*Zack Sabre Jr. (c) -vs- Chris Brookes – (RevPro British Heavyweight Title) [*** 1/2]*
— The ending sealed the deal! When Sabre shows aggression he’s a top class wrestler! Absolutely murdering Brookes with stomps and limb breakers. The rest of the match was also good with both guys having a plan. Simply quality.



*AAA – August 26, 2017, Mexico City, Mexico - Arena Ciudad de México (18,000 Fans)*

*Psycho Clown -vs- Dr. Wagner Jr. – (Mask vs Mask) [*** 1/2]*
— The most important pro-wrestling match of 2017!!!



*AJPW – August 27, 2017, Tokyo, Japan - Ryogoku Kokugikan (6,550 Fans)*

*Shuji Ishikawa (c) -vs- Kento Miyahara – (Triple Crown Title) [*** 1/2]*
— Great match, though I felt their style was more suited for the intimate atmosphere of Korakuen Hall than in the big Sumo Hall, and that’s why I prefer their previous clash regardless of their minor hick-ups there. They didn’t really do anything extra special for the big crowd, which was going to be needed after a exhausting long show. Still their usual big match formula in this atmosphere did feel special, even if it didn’t boil into full steam. The Fire Thunders especially were hot moments! Ishikawa was really looking like the aggressor as the champ wanting to hold on to the Triple Crown. Miyahara on the other-hand was fighting from an underdog perspective to stand toe-to-toe with this demolisher.


September suggestions coming soon....


----------



## NastyYaffa

*The 17th Annual CWF Rumble - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 10/25 - ****1/4 - YES!*

This was really fun from start to finish, with really good showings by Nick Richards, Ray Kandrack & Chet Sterling. What really put it over the top as a great match though was the finishing stretch between the final 2 in the match, Trevor Lee & Cain Justice. Legitimately can't think of a better final 2 Rumble finishing stretch off the top of my head right now - they absolutely KILLED it. Cain was excellent beating down the exhausted champ w/ his strikes & amazingly nasty submissions - which Trevor sold fantastically. That created some fantastic drama. LOVED him working over that cut on Trevor's head as well. Trevor of course once again proved why every single goddamn time I watch a CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship Match of his, I come thinking "that guy really is the best wrestler in the world" - fantastic performance by the man, excellent selling as mentioned earlier & the way he just tells stories with his body language & facial expressions is unbelievable. The moment when Cain refuses to shake his hand which then leads to Trevor beating the absolute SHIT out of him was amazing. Great, great stuff. Can't wait for the eventual 1 vs. 1 meeting between them.


----------



## Corey

*YES! (****)* to Drew McIntyre (c) vs. Andrade Almas

Holy shit... I'm still shocked by the end result. Incredible sense of urgency throughout and some crazy nearfalls. Almas won over a fuck ton of people.

*YES!! (**** 1/4)* to War Games

Absolutely TREMENDOUS throwback and tribute to the old matches. Brutal, physical, bloody, an all out fucking war. Huge props to Wolfe for continuing the match with that nasty gash on the back of his head. So many dangerous bumps and crazy spots. Loved it. AOP are the fucking kings of wrecking people. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES* to *The Undisputed Era v. Sanity v. AOP, NXT Takeover: War Games* - ***** 1/2*

*ADAM COLE BAYBAY !!!*​


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to everything from NXT War Games


----------



## MC

Yes to: 

*Black vs Dream: *****
Good build, good story, good match, good everything. Black impresses once again and Dream has made me a believer
. 

*Almas vs McIntyre: ****¼ *
Really good match with a finish that shocked the life out of me. Almas has risen from the guy that jobbed to the guy who rulled NXT!!!! The finish came out of nowhere, to the point I think they changed the result then. Drew Looks hurt. 


*Wargames: *****

Clusterfuck but a fun one. Killian Dain looked fantastic and a beast. The result was predictable but that doesn’t really matter. Good match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following from NXT Takeover War Games:

*Aleister Black vs. Velveteen Dream*

This is what happens when you have a great build, great entrances, great character work, great action, and a satisfying payoff all in one. Absolutely loved this match.

*War Games*

Wasn't flawless. It dragged in spot. It didn't really get going until AOP got in the match. And after all the brutal shit that went down, the finish was kind of weak.

But damn it, these guys went to war. We got blood, cool spots, dangerous spots (dear lord that Superplex off the top scared me), everyone got a chance to shine.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Aleister Black vs Velveteen Dream - WWE NXT Takeover: War Games*

This delivered in spades, and I did not expect these two to have the match they did. Full of some awesome character work from both, the chemistry they had was smooth as butter, and I think I became a huge fan of Velveteen Dream. His performance here was just fantastic, he nails the egoistical Prince type gimmick. Black did a great job as well making Dream look like a million bucks. 

*****1/4*
*
NO but Recommended to Kairi Sane vs Nikki Cross vs Ember Moon vs Peyton Royce - WWE NXT Takeover: War Games*

Just a very good match that had all four women working hard and getting time to shine. They did a great job pacing it so there wasn’t really any down time, and they finished it on a great high note with Ember finally winning. 

****1/2
*
*
YES to Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Drew McIntyre - WWE NXT Takeover: War Games*

This was a really well worked match from both guys here. Almas has really grown into his character, and Vega helps a lot too. They worked a lot of nice spots in the 2nd half of this match, which I thought was when things really got going. It had the urgency and some great near falls to really get the crowd hot. The Almas win was surprising, and I kinda hope he turns face here. I feel like Almas would benefit as a face more, and Drew would work as more of a badass heel type. Very good match!

******

*YES to War Games: The Undisputed Era (Adam Cole, Kyle O’Reilly, Bobby Fish) vs SANITY (Eric Young, Killian Dain, Alexander Wolfe) vs Authors of Pain and Rodrick Strong - WWE NXT Takeover: War Games*

Couple of things. This did start off really slow, and from what I know, this probably would have benefitted from having the roof. I also didn’t expect the teams to come in two by two, which felt a little quick. I also found the ending a bit lackluster after how long it went (would have cut the match down by some minutes).

All that aside, MAN this was fun for the majority of the match. Just an excellent chaotic clusterfuck of a match with everybody getting something in, and just spots and cool moves galore! Killian Dain might have been my MVP of this match, the big man ran wild and just destroyed the field, including a goddamn coast to coast (which I assume makes him the biggest guy to ever do this move). It was enjoyable as hell, and I had a blast watching this. 

*****1/4*


----------



## Eliko

Dream vs. Black ****

Drew vs. Almas ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

Not gonna nominate anything from Takeover, but the show was absolutely excellent. Every match delivered - just nothing at the ****+ level.



> Kassius Ohno vs. Lars Sullivan - ***3/4
> Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream - ***1/2
> Ember Moon vs. Kairi Sane vs. Nikki Cross vs. Peyton Royce - ***1/2
> Drew McIntyre vs. Andrade Almas - ***
> Roderick Strong & The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era - ***3/4


Here's some stuff that I've watched recently:

*Jordan Devlin vs. Matt Riddle - OTT Vendetta - **** - YES!*

A very enjoyable, intense, bombfest that ended just at the right time.

*Trevor Lee vs. Ethan Sharpe - CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 11/15 - **** - YES!*

Ethan Sharpe is pretty much a comedy wrestler, and this was wrestled with the stipulation that if he can last 20 minutes with the champ, he'll win the title. To start things off, Trevor works all over him w/ his excellent move-set, just stretches him & beats the shit out of him. As the match goes on though, Sharpe establishes that he is no joke as he gets to do some work over the champ himself. Trevor as usual is excellent selling that & I loved the way they built the drama + made Sharpe actually look like a super credible contender. Great stuff.

*Ringkampf vs. Massive Product - wXw World Tag Team League - ****3/4 - YES!*

Gave me some 90's All Japan classic tag vibes with how it was structured. Just built & built as it went on w/ excellent performances by all men involved. A tag classic.


----------



## Martins

Still on a sort of a wrestling hiatus, but currently watching Takeover: WarGames and *holy shit* Black vs. Velveteen Dream was fantastic.

If you give a single fuck about character work and, even more importantly, *gimmick commitment* this is a match for you. This is something that's been sorely missing from anything WWE-related (and pretty much everything this side of Lucha Underground that I personally watch) for me for a long-ass time. So much fun, goddamn.

A definite *YES* to Aleister Black vs. Velveteen Dream. *****1/4*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT TakeOver: WarGames
_Aleister Black vs. Velveteen Dream-******
Drew McIntyre vs. Andrade 'Cien' Almas for the NXT Championship-******
The Authors of Pain & Roderick Strong vs. The Undisputed Era (Adam Cole, Bobby Fish, & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. SAnitY (Eric Young, Alexander Wolfe, & Killian Dain) in the WarGames Match-*****1/4*_









Dragon Gate: Gate of Destiny
_Ricochet vs. Eita-****3/4*
CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Ben-K & Big R Shimizu for the Open The Twin Gate Championship-******
Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Susumu Yokosuka for the Open The Dream Gate Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## TJQ

YES Aleister Black vs The Velveteen Dream @ NXT Takeover War Games ****1/4


----------



## Corey

*YES! (****)* to Lesnar vs. Styles

Lesnar worked an actual match! :mark: Really good ragdolling segments and great little comebacks for Styles. The crowd bought into his nearfalls SO HARD and that made it even better. Very impressed we got the old Brock!

------------

That main event though... jesus what a mess. AWFUL booking.


----------



## MC

*No to* Brock Lesnar vs Aj Styles: ***3/4


----------



## Natecore

Raw vs Smackdown Men's Survivor Series match

-*****


----------



## MC

Special mention to Shield vs New Day: ***½

Not MOTYC but a worthy mention.


----------



## Eliko

*Yes Usos-The Bar **** *
Another MOTN for the Usos.
The Bar is very underrated.
The crowd was very quiet at the start only "you look stupid" chants but they know how to work a crowd.
Loved this match. 
Can't wait for Ths Usos to renew their rivalry vs. Harper & Rowan.

*No Shield-New Day ***3/4 *
It started slow then picked up in the end. 
Funny how the fans love the Shield collectively but hate Roman individually.
Xavier Woods is very soild.
Nice Triple Powerbomb from the 2nd rope.
Very good match.


*No to AJ vs. Brock ***1/4*
LOL guys happy that Brock actually had a match. This guy just do know how to work ... it was embarrassing to see how poor AJ had to talk to him the entire match.
Botchamania. It had his good moments thanks to AJ but some really bad botches.
I guess it was the best Brock could have.
AJ-Jinder was better for me.


----------



## Donnie

AJ vs Brock ****1/2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Donnie said:


> AJ vs Brock ****1/2


Same


----------



## Dr. Middy

Lot of good on Survivor Series, but there was a lot of questionable booking. Show was pretty decent overall.
*
YES to The New Day vs The Shield - WWE Survivor Series 2017*

This was a really strong match between two really talented trios. They had a lot of great spots and the 2nd half of this match was damn strong. Only big gripe was that this went REALLY long to me, and I think this would have been even better if they condensed this and cut like 8 minutes or more off. Still, a great opener. 

******

*YES to The Usos vs The Bar (Cesaro and Sheamus) - WWE Survivor Series 2017*

Just a well worked tag match that continued to build and build throughout. Loved that samoan drop spot in the corner where one of the Usos countered that double team move Sheamus and Cesaro did, and I loved the last 5 minutes, especially that GREAT flying tag. Usos continue to shine this year, as do Sheamus/Cesaro.

*****
*

*NO but Recommended to Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte Flair - WWE Survivor Series 2017
*
Pretty good match. Alexa plays a great heel, and I liked the work on Charlotte’s ribs, although I wish they would have sold it more overall (but what she did sell was pretty good!) Alexa seems to be getting comfortable in these bigger matches now too, she had a very good match with Mickie the PPV prior. 

****1/2*

*YES to Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles - WWE Survivor Series 2017*

This was the most competitive Lesnar match in awhile. Lesnar just absolutely destroyed AJ early, and my god AJ’s selling and babyface performance was great as he slowly got more offense in as time wore on. Styles just put something extra on some moves too, his pele to the neck, those elbows, his unbelievable 450, everything was excellent. Brock too actually did a bunch of moves he usually didn’t, like running knees, belly to bellies, and both guys looked great in this. The selling was top notch by both, and this was a hell of a surprise. I just loved this.

*****1/2*


----------



## Ace

AJ Styles vs Brock Lesnar ***** (on rewatch, holy shit missed the little moments live, but watching back it's fantastic)
Dream vs Black **** 1/2 (on rewatch)
Mcintyre v Almas **** 1/4
The Shield vs New Day ****


----------



## NastyYaffa

*AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar - ***** - YES!*

There is NO ONE in the history that takes bumps in such enjoyable, beautiful fashion like AJ Styles. NO ONE. And then there's NO ONE in the history that gives a menacing beating like Brock Lesnar does. NO ONE. And as you can probably guess from those lines, I very much enjoyed Brock just ragdolling AJ around in the early stages of the match. He threw him around, he beat the shit out of him with those brutal knees. I loved it. AJ's bumping was legendary as was his selling. LOVED Brock's trashtalk, asking AJ to bring the fight to him. Well AJ sure did eventually bring that fight to The Beast - he made the most out of his first real opening & started targeting Lesnar's knee. He does EXCELLENT work over the knee throughout the match & Brock demonstrated why he is one of the greatest sellers of all-time; he sold his ass off for AJ. The Calf Crusher spot has to be one of my favorite ones ever - they got the crowd believing that Brock would TAP OUT to a goddamn Calf Crusher. In 2017. Hell, they even made me believe even though I knew the result of the match! PERFECT drama that went perfectly with the story they had been telling. Brock just going crazy with bouncing AJ's head repeatedly to the mat was so amazing. The finishing stretch with AJ getting one last nearfall w/ the Phenomenal Forearm before getting put away by the F5, in which Lesnar still sold the work AJ had done to his knee perfectly, was the perfect ending to the match. Masterful work by both men. Take a freaking bow. AJ Styles & Brock Lesnar. Two of the greatest of all-time.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

No to everything from Survivor Series. Best match on the show by far was AJ vs Lesnar but I don't know if it was because my Network kept freezing, or if it was because it was 2.45am or if it was because the winner was never in any doubt but something is stopping from me nominating it as a MOTYC. But I will say people should go out and check it. ***3/4


----------



## Desecrated

Dream vs Black - Yes ****
Brock vs AJ - Yes ****1/2


----------



## MC

*WXW World Tag League Finals 2017; Ringkampf vs Masive Product*: ****1/2
- I don't care what people say Timothy Thatcher is a fantastic wrestler. This match was really good, the story they told was great, teh strikes between Starr and Walter was very good. The ending was great. Great match

Die Matte Ist Heiling!!!!!


----------



## TJQ

Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles @ WWE Survivor Series 2017 ****1/2

I always have my concerns when going into a Brock match, but good lord this blew away all of my expectations. The flow of this match was beautiful, the typical "Brock manhandling his opponent section" was more enjoyable for me than usual just because AJ is great at bumping. A lot of the extra roll throughs and stumbles after the suplexes added that little bit of extra flavor to make it stand out. Was also nice to see the tides start to turn after Brock started getting cocky and yelling "CMON, FIGHT ME" instead of trying to put him away, which turned into AJs big opening to take out his legs and opened up that door for the rest of his forearms and kicks. While I'll be honest and say I never really expected AJ to win, they did a really great job in creatively getting Brock out of a few of the false finishes, my favorite being the calf crusher. When he got into that I LOVED the set up but expected Brock to sit there for a moment then drag AJ across the ring while the announcers screamed "LOOK HOW STRONG HE IS". But jesus I popped off so hard when Brock grabbed AJ's head and slammed him into the mat until he broke it. I don't think there was a whole lot here that was drastically different from a typical Brock match (when the opponent is allowed to be fairly competitive, that is), but both of them took that standard and creatively altered/subverted it to overwhelming success. Good shit to both guys.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I really just loved how everything in the Brock/AJ match wasn't crisp, like it wasn't perfectly executed spot after perfectly executed spot. Everything didn't look perfect and it added a sense of realism to the match.


----------



## Corey

Rewatched *Aleister Black vs. Velveteen Dream* the other night. Raise my rating to ***** and a YES!* for it. I was kinda spoiled going in because I saw the match in person a few months back at a live event it was really good so I kinda knew they'd be some entertaining shit, but yeah this was a blast and deserves the nod from me.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I really just loved how everything in the Brock/AJ match wasn't crisp, like it wasn't perfectly executed spot after perfectly executed spot. Everything didn't look perfect and it added a sense of realism to the match.


^ This guy fucking gets it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

You could say that about every BORK match. What a goddamn wrestler he is. One of the best ever.


----------



## Desecrated

Yeah I made a note myself in the WWE thread that the "awkwardness" from Brock was perfectly done. He wanted it to look awkward and stiff but there was no danger to either performer. Stumbling on the F5, the stiff looking bit in the corner all added to what Lesnar actually does better than anyone. Makes it look like an actual struggle and every time he gets tagged, there's a real possibility he's done.

Bastard gets modern pro-wrestling better than anyone and he barely gives a shit.


----------



## Corey

Last night's match gave me a lot more faith in the type of match Lesnar and Balor could have, which presumably is what we'll be getting at the Rumble.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WWE Survivor Series:
_AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar-*****3/4*_


----------



## Corey

*(YES!) ***** to Bullet Club (Marty Scurll, Hangman Page, & The Young Bucks) vs. Flip Gordon, Scorpio Sky, & Coast 2 Coast (ROH TV 11/20)

Holy shit! This was way more fun than I could've imagined and one of the craziest spotfests I've seen in a long ass time. Page was doing moves I've never seen him do in my life, Flip was totally fuckin awesome, and bodies were flying everywhere. The Philly crowd was going nuts and it was legit so much fun. Download the FITE app and check it out!


----------



## Taroostyles

Recent stuff

Black/Dream-****1/4
War Games-****1/4
AJ/Brock-****1/2


----------



## fabi1982

AJ/Brock - ****1/4
Black/Dream - ****
War Games - ****
Usos/Bar - ****1/4


----------



## Ace

I highly recommend going back and looking at the minor stuff that would be overlooked live 

e.g. Brock's entrance (circling AJ before the match and showing little respect for AJ), Heyman's expression in the background throughout the match (he was brilliant clinging onto the UC and selling each move), AJ working over Brock's leg throughout the match which set for the calf crusher that Brock sold like death and convinced people Brock was gonna tap (AJ's work before hand all built towards this), then that beautiful one legged F5 to finish and their selling post match. Brock kept glancing back to see if AJ would get back up. It was his way of showing he had earned his respect. Top notch from all 3 of them.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Johnny Gargano vs Pete Dunne - WWE NXT 11/23/17*

This was just an indy ROH style match, but compressed into a sprint that went under 10 minutes. Everything these guys did was crisp, the chemistry was there, and I just wish they could have gone longer. The realization spot with Gargano noticing Dunne's mouthpiece was out was maybe the only weak part, because it took him so long to do anything there. Regardless, really fun match.

******


----------



## MC

*NO but recommended * to Pete Dunne vs Johnny Gargano- 22/11/2017 NXT: ***1/2


Very good match, hot start, great sprint but too short to be higher


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ring of Honor TV 11/18/17:
_The Flip Army (Flip Gordon, Coast 2 Coast, & Scorpio Sky) vs. Bullet Club (Marty Scurll, The Young Bucks, & Hangman Page)-******_









PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2:
_Sammy Guevara vs. Joey Janela in the first round of Battle of Los Angeles 2017-****3/4*
Ricochet & Matt Sydal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll-******
Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin in the first round of Battle of Los Angeles 2017-******
Keith Lee vs. WALTER in the first round of Battle of Los Angeles 2017-******
Rey Fénix, Flamita, & Penta El Zero M vs. The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks)-****3/*4_

Battle of Los Angeles Night 3:
_Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak in the quaterfinals of Battle of Los Angeles 2017-*****1/4*
Rey Fénix vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the quarterfinals of Battle of Los Angeles 2017-******
Matt Riddle vs. Penta El Zero M in the quarterfinals of Battle of Los Angeles 2017-******
Ricochet vs. Travis Banks in the semi-finals of Battle of Los Angeles 2017-****3/4*
Ricochet vs. Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee in the finals of Battle of Los Angeles 2017-*****1/4*_


----------



## TJQ

YES Pete Dunne (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ NXT 11/22 ****


----------



## MC

*YES TO * Aja Kong & Meiko Satomura vs. Ayako Hamada & Chihiro Hashimoto- Sendai Girls 17/11/17 Show:****

- Very good match, great action from everyone. Aja Kong was great and Meiko Satomura was just Meiko Satomura. Hashimoto was impressive and Hamada was good too. Everyone played their part in a explosive match.


----------



## TJQ

YES Kenny Omega (c) vs Barretta @ NJPW Power Struggle ****

Heavyweight Greg is going to bring us into a new golden age of professional wrestling.


----------



## MC

DDT: God Bless DDT 23/11/2017

YES TO HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuj vs Konosuke Takeshita & Akito: ****


----------



## BornBad

Very late but Zack Sabre jr vs Chuck Taylor at PWG - Pushin Forward Back was amazing 

Yes ****1/2


----------



## Master Bate

Does the heart good to see Beretta and Chuck Taylor getting a lot of yes's this year.

Love those two.


----------



## MC

​*Stardom Best of the Goddesses Show: Io Shirai vs Yoko Bito (Wonder of Stardom Championship Match)*


This match was very good. The emotion from Bito was well portrayed, the determination from Io was very obvious. The selling was pretty good all round, there was some ingenious submissions from Io which popped me. It was a little sloppy at parts I'm afraid and the finish was not the best. Still a great women's match to watch, highly recommended. 

*****1/4 *


----------



## PrettyLush

My top picks:

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega II at Dominion*
*Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata at Sakura Genesis*
*Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi at WK11*
*Keith Lee vs. Tomohiro Ishii at RevPro/NJPW Global Wars 2017 Day 1*
*Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito at G1 Climax 27 Day 1*

All ★★★★★ so I'm not gonna post a match below that


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> *YES TO * Aja Kong & Meiko Satomura vs. Ayako Hamada & Chihiro Hashimoto- Sendai Girls 17/11/17 Show:****
> 
> - Very good match, great action from everyone. Aja Kong was great and Meiko Satomura was just Meiko Satomura. Hashimoto was impressive and Hamada was good too. Everyone played their part in a explosive match.


Another YES from me, really fun match. Had a feeling I was going to like it due to myself being a fan of Aja/Chihiro and *especially* Meiko. It hit just as hard as I hoped, I'll never get tired of Chihiro and Meiko beating the piss out of each other.

Was an introduction to Hamada as well, who did her job, wasn't overly impressed with anything she did but she wasn't in the spotlight too long for her to really cause any problems. ****


----------



## PrettyLush

I really need to watch more female PW other than Stardom and old shit like AJW


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

PrettyLush said:


> I really need to watch more female PW other than Stardom and old shit like AJW


It's been a bad year for women's wrestling tbh


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Dunne vs. Gargano - **** - YES!*

Actually liked this more than anything on the Takeover card. Still find it so awesome how Gargano went from one of the most boring guys in the indies imo to one of the best babyfaces WWE got. Excellent match.

Also highest of recommendations, HIGHEST of recommendations to this match WWN posted for free on their YouTube channel:




It's just outside my top-10 for the year. Absolutely outstanding, classic match.


----------



## MC

YES TO Global League Final Kenou vs Go Shiozaki- ****

- Good match with some brutal chops and some brutal chops. Glad Kenou got the win here, it's a step in the right direction. Here's to NOAH 's future


----------



## Eliko

*YES to Randy Orton vs. Kevin Owens Smackdown 28.11.17 ****.*

Great match! Orton brought level of a Bruiser Brody/Stone Cold intensity.
This 2 just meant to feud with each other.


----------



## Ace

*YES to Randy Orton vs. Kevin Owens - Smackdown 28/11/17 *****

Best TV match in a longtime, I loved the fire Orton brought and that was one of most brutal weapon beatdowns I've seen in a while in the WWE.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Finally caught up on Lucha Underground. Wonder where Season 4 will go.

*YES to Fenix vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez - Ultima Lucha III Night 2*

This was so well done as a whole. It was set up as a david vs goliath match, but the heels kept making mistakes, like Marty pissing off Mariposa and falling for Melissa in the end. Marty speaking of which was amazing in this match as his usual disgusting, vile self, and it only helped Fenix stand out even more as a babyface. Melissa Santos was so great ringside, and we got the perfect babyface ending with both her and Fenix getting the pin. 

Loved this (and WOW that was a great curb stomp). 

*****1/4*
*
NO but Recommended - The Mack, Killshot, and Dante Fox vs The Reptile Tribe (Drago, Pindar, and Vibora) – Ultima Lucha III Night 3
*

I’m shocked to see Killshot and Fox both in this, dudes were just destroyed in that hell of war match. To be fair, I watched this match for The Mack, who is unbelievable and might be one of the most underrated dudes outside of WWE. His hot tag was so goddamn fun, his corner clotheslines spot was incredibly fast for his size. This was a really great 6 way too, built upon the idea of Dante and Killshot trying to work with one another and finally coming to mutual respect for one another.
*
***3/4*

*
NO to Son of Havoc vs Pentagon Dark - Ultima Lucha III Night 3*

Decent ladder match for the most part. They did some nice spots, but I think they went too overboard with the building and setting up of weapons, to where it dragged somewhat. Fun though. 

****1/2
*
*
YES to Mil Muertes vs Jeremiah Crane vs Cage - Ultima Lucha III Night 4*

Jesus, these guys tried their hardest to have just as brutal a match as Killshot and Fox did on the first night. They nearly accomplished this, and we got a hell of a HOSSCORE match, with a ton of great spots and all three guys going non-stop for the entirety of the match. My only gripe was that I felt the finish came out of nowhere, as Cage was suddenly stopped after being so hot. Still, love Muertes winning, and this was fantastic.

*****1/2*

*YES to Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo - Ultima Lucha III Night 4*

The dynamic here was great, as both were athletically really impressive, but the type of offense Mundo was doing was nowhere near as flashy, while Puma did all of the flashy big moves as the face. That was smart to do it like that, and get an even bigger face/heel dynamic. Not to mention all the interference as well, so they basically did as much as they could to get people to cheer for Puma.

Things then just went apeshit as Angleico came back and went crazy taking out worldwide underground, goddamn ref Rick Nox did a dive, and we got a great near fall. A slugfest ensued, and then we got a top rope moonlight drive for another near fall, and then out of the split legged moonsault as well. Puma then made a comeback and won with a 630.

Match overall was very good, aided with the middle interference that I think added a nice element of drama. They worked so hard at making Puma the extremely likeable babyface with everything on the line, and Mundo like always was a great cocky, despicable heel. Excellent match.

*****1/4*
*
NO to Prince Puma vs Pentagon Dark - Ultima Lucha III Night 4*

This was a good main event, and had some decent selling by Puma, but I’m not sure how one sells a broken arm well. As good as the match was in the time allocated, it felt somewhat anticlimactic in that this was the last Puma appearance in LU. It does make sense for Pentagon to win though, he is the most popular guy in the company.

****1/2*


----------



## BeOP1

*Yes Owens-Orton ****1/4 .*


----------



## fabi1982

KO vs. Orton - ****

Work horse Orton is always fun, you could see he loved that match.


----------



## MC

*No But recommended* Randy Orton vs Kevin Owens Smackdown 28/11/17: ***1/2

- Pretty good TV Match, Randy Orton looked pretty good and pretty sadistic too with those Kendo Stick shots. KO looked good as well being the heel who would take any chance to get the advantage.


----------



## Gmil2

*Yes to Orton vs. KO - ****1/4.*

One of my favorite WWE matches this year. It was like a "Attitude Era" main event.


KO looked like his old self, Orton made Owens look so legit with the way Orton treated this match.
Orton is having a lot of fun working with guys like KO, Sami, Nakamura after having to work with Jinder and Wyatt.
Loved how they progressed the feud with a strong clear finish.
Great match!


----------



## [email protected]

*Kevin Owens vs. Randy Orton from Smackdown - (YES) **** . *



This time i am sure Vince did like Kevin's match.
3rd week in a row KO is in the main event, One of the better tv matches WWE had in a long time.
Orton took this match very seriously, played his role perfectly. We didn't see him pandering to the crowd he was such a badass.
That Snap Superplex was awesome!


----------



## Corey

BeOP1 said:


> *Yes Owens-Orton ****1/4 .*





Gmil2 said:


> *Yes to Orton vs. KO - ****1/4.*
> 
> One of my favorite WWE matches this year. It was like a "Attitude Era" main event.
> 
> 
> KO looked like his old self, Orton made Owens look so legit with the way Orton treated this match.
> Orton is having a lot of fun working with guys like KO, Sami, Nakamura after having to work with Jinder and Wyatt.
> Loved how they progressed the feud with a strong clear finish.
> Great match!





[email protected] said:


> *Kevin Owens vs. Randy Orton from Smackdown - (YES) **** . *
> 
> 
> 
> This time i am sure Vince did like Kevin's match.
> 3rd week in a row KO is in the main event, One of the better tv matches WWE had in a long time.
> Orton took this match very seriously, played his role perfectly. We didn't see him pandering to the crowd he was such a badass.
> That Snap Superplex was awesome!


Might be a complete coincidence, but it's freaking me out that you guys all joined in the same month and have random usernames. :lol


----------



## [email protected]

Corey said:


> Might be a complete coincidence, but it's freaking me out that you guys all joined in the same month and have random usernames. :lol












Don't worry man it's a total coincidence :lol
I actually got to know Gmil2 from here, His name is Gary a fellow Chilean who lives in the u.s.
I live in Chile.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DDT: God Bless DDT:
_Tetsuya Endo vs. Mike Bailey-******
Daisuke Sasaki vs. Soma Takao in a No DQ Match for the DDT Extreme Championship-******
HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. ALL OUT (Akito & Konosuke Takeshita) for the KO-D Tag Team Championship-*****1/4*_


----------



## NastyYaffa

November is done~! Only December to go!



> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 8 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 22 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 39 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 53 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 15 ||*
> The Big Guns vs. NEXTREAM (AJPW Excite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 18 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 5 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 5 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Spring Navigation - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Hojo vs. Konami (Stardom Grows Up Stars - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Shinichi Suzukawa (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 45 ||*
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 4 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 15 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 8 ||
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 8 ||
> ACH vs. Tiger Mask (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 2nd Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome) || YES = 1 ||
> Taguchi Japan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 18 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Navigation with Breeze - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 19) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Okami (BJW 11/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jake Lee (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 4 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 22 ||*
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Suwama vs. Kohei Sato & Shingo Takagi (Fortune Dream 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW Kizuna Road - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom Galaxy Stars) || YES = 3 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino (BJW Road to Ryogokutan - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody Rhodes (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. RPG Vice (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Jimmyz vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (BJW Ryogokutan) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Suwama (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27.- Day 1) || YES = 31 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 14 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> EVIL vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 15 ||*
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 10 ||*
> VerserK vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Over Generation vs. DoiYoshi (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 7 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 14 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brian Cage (NOAH Summer Navigation - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 7 ||
> *EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 13 ||*
> Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 9 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 14 ||*
> Over Generation vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Tribe Vanguard vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 19 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 24 || *
> Team Jungle vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom Midsummer Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Midsummer Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 4 ||
> War Machine vs. Bullet Club (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 24 ||*
> Gota Ihashi vs. Dai Suzuki, Gorgeous Matsuno, Lingerie Muto, Mad Paulie & Rocky Kawamura (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaz Hayashi & Keisuke Ishii vs. MAO & Mike Bailey vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Soma Takao vs. Yankee Two Kenju (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Akito (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi & Shigehiro Irie vs. HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Toni Storm (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Eddie Edwards (NOAH Summer Navigation Vol. 2 - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Taichi vs. Yuma Aoyagi (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama, Koji Iwamoto, Minoru Tanaka & Takao Omori vs. Joe Doering, Kotaro Suzuki & The Big Guns (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 5 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 7 ||
> GO Asakawa vs. Minoru Suzuki (K-DOJO TAKA Michinoku 25th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Over Generation vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Kagetsu (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 2 ||
> Over Generation vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 4 ||
> YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 2 ||
> Kagetsu vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Shogun Okamoto vs. Okami (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Shingo Takagi & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 4 ||
> Taguchi Japan vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 6 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 4 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kenou (NOAH Global League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Okami (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Io Shirai (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Yoko Bito vs. Takumi Iroha (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirai Kawato & KUSHIDA vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Dragon Lee & Titan (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Suzuki-gun (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Over Generation vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate The Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate The Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 1 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 3 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Beretta (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 6 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 6 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Yoshitatsu (AJPW Starting Over - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Aja Kong & Meiko Satomura vs. Ayako Hamada & Chihiro Hashimoto (Sendai Girls 17/11) || YES = 2 ||
> Yoko Bito vs. Io Shirai (Stardom Best of the Goddesses - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki vs. Kenou (NOAH Global League - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT God Bless DDT) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Soma Takao (DDT God Bless DDT) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. ALL OUT (DDT God Bless DDT) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 2 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH TV 18/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Trent (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> OI4K vs. The SuperKliq (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 3 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 3 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
> Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
> Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 9 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier, Jason Cade, Ricochet & Sami Callihan vs. Drew Galloway, Lio Rush, Marty Scurll, Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 9 ||
> *The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 5 ||
> The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 5 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 3 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Jay White (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Masters of the Craft) || YES = 2 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction vs. The Elite (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Dearborn) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 9 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 2 ||
> Emil Sitoci vs. Angelico vs. Penta El Zero M vs. Rey Fenix (wXw Superstars Of Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 5 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 4 ||
> Corey Hollis vs. David Starr (PWX What Lies Beneath) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (AAW Thursday Night Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Adam Cole (NEW Spring Slam Tour: Newburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 27/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> Flamita vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Sammy Guevara (Inspire Pro License to Death Wish) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 20) || YES = 8 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (PWC UnBroLievable) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hangman Page (ROH TV 03/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 8 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Chuck Taylor & RPG Vice (ROH TV 10/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Web Exclusive 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Killers Among Us) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes vs. Kid Lykos vs. Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (FCP Stranger Than Fiction) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Go With The Flow) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Jason Kincaid vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Jaka (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeremiah Crane vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 24) || YES = 1 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Dragon Azteca Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 25) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 05/07) || YES = 5 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor (PWG Pushin Forward Back) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 3 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Catch Point vs. Work Horsemen (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> The London Riots vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> CCK vs. The British Strong Style (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Glory Pro War Of The New Age) || YES = 2 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. Paul London (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 12/07) || YES = 4 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee (AAW United We Stand) || YES = 2 ||
> PJ Black vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 27) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - USA Qualifying Round) || YES = 4 ||
> Toni Storm vs. Laura Di Matteo (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Dennis vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> James Davis vs. Rob Lynch (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 3 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 29) || YES = 2 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (PWA Call To Arms) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb & War Machine vs. The British Strong Style (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. CCK (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Ryan Smile vs. Mark Haskins vs. Marty Scurll (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 30) || YES = 4 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 09/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Work Horsemen vs. Rory Gulak & Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 90) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 3 ||
> Jack Gallagher vs. Zack Gibson (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Dahlia Black & Dakota Kai vs. Deonna Purrazzo & Jinny (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Keith Lee vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 3 ||
> WALTER vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 5 ||
> Jack Gallagher vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS: Boston) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS: Boston) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Travis Banks (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Titan (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: London) || YES = 3 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: Edinburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Round of 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Pentagon Dark vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 4 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (AAW Defining Moment) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Defining Moment) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Morgan Webster (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Rey Horus (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Donovan Dijak & Keith Lee (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT WrasslePOPS) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Sammy Guevara (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. WALTER (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> The Elite vs. Flamita & The Lucha Brothers (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Penta El Zero M (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Team Janela vs. Team Trevor (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. The Mecha Mercenary (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 06/09) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. CCK (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 4 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuckie T vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Punishment Martinez (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kenny King (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. DJ Z (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 2 ||
> *Dante Fox vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 37) || YES = 10 ||*
> Fenix vs. Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 38) || YES = 1 ||
> Aussie Open vs. Moustache Mountain (Lucha Forever: Ultimo Battle) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The Rottweilers (wXw World Tag Team League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Massive Product vs. Ringkampf (wXw World Tag Team League - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Sexy Star vs. Taya (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 39) || YES = 1 ||
> The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Kingdom vs. The Young Bucks (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Pittsburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jay Lethal (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Columbus) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Best Friends.& Flip Gordon (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Columbus) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 94) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Search & Destroy (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> Cage vs. Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40) || YES = 2 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40) || YES = 2 ||
> Prince Puma vs. Pentagon Dark (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40) || YES = 1 ||
> The 17th Annual CWF Rumble (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw Fight Forever Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Vendetta) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Tetsuya Naito (RevPro/NJPW Global Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro/NJPW Global Wars - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Ethan Sharpe (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/11) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Coast 2 Coast, Flip Gordon & Scorpio Sky (ROH TV 20/11) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 13 ||*
> Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 20 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 8 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 3 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 21 ||*
> Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Luke Harper vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 26/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 3 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 01/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 10/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 15/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven (UK Championship Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (UK Championship Special) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 33 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 14 ||*
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick (205 Live 23/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> *Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins (Extreme Rules) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 07/06) || YES = 3 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 9 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
> *Asuka vs. Nikki Cross (NXT 28/06) || YES = 11 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 05/07) || YES = 3 ||
> The Bar vs. The Hardy Boyz (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 18/07) || YES = 2 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Battleground) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho (SmackDown 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Chad Gable vs. Rusev (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> John Cena vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 02/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Akira Tozawa (RAW 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 12 ||*
> The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 3 ||
> *Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 13 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 1 ||
> The New Day vs. The Usos (SummerSlam Kickoff) || YES = 9 ||
> The Bar vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 9 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 15 || *
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 30/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Bianca Belair vs. Kairi Sane (Mae Young Classic - Episode 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 04/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 05/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (Mae Young Classic - Finals) || YES = 2 ||
> Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs. The Bar (No Mercy) || YES = 9 ||
> Lars Sullivan vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 27/09) || YES = 2 ||
> *The New Day vs. The Usos (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 10 ||*
> Randy Orton vs. Rusev (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 1 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Shane McMahon (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 3 ||
> Rich Swann vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 10/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn vs. Randy Orton & Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 17/10) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Finn Bálor (TLC) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman, Kane, The Miz & The Bar vs. Dean Ambrose, Kurt Angle & Seth Rollins (TLC) || YES = 1 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 24/10) || YES = 3 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (SmackDown 07/11) || YES = 1 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: WarGames) || YES = 12 ||*
> Drew McIntyre vs. Andrade Almas (NXT Takeover: WarGames) || YES = 6 ||
> Roderick Strong & The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT Takeover: WarGames) || YES = 8 ||
> The New Day vs. The Shield (Survivor Series) || YES = 2 ||
> The Bar vs. The Usos (Survivor Series) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar (Survivor Series) || YES = 11 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 22/11) || YES = 3 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 28/11) || YES = 6 ||
> 
> TNA/GFW:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee (Impact Wrestling 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelina Love & Davey Richards vs. Alisha Edwards & Eddie Edwards (Slammiversary XV) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion (AULL 01/03) || YES = 1 ||
> *LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*
> Ayako Hamada vs. Taya (AAA 21/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico & El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson & Ultimo Guerrero (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Psycho Clown (AAA TripleMania XXV) || YES = 3 ||
> Caristico, El Soberano Jr. & Mistico vs. La Peste Negra (CMLL Grand Prix) || YES = 1 ||
> Team Mexico vs. Team Rest of the World (CMLL Grand Prix) || YES = 3 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (CMLL Super Viernes) || YES = 1 ||


----------



## MC

Okay, I've been working all week and I've got a top 10 matches in three different categories. WWE, New Japan and Other. 

Here is my other top ten matches. 

1: Kento Miyahara vs Shuji Ishikawa- All Japan Pro Wrestling: 45th Anniversary Show (5*)

2: WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov- WXW: WXW 16 Carat Gold 2017 Day Three (4.75*)

3:Timothy Thatcher vs WALTER vs Matt Riddle- Progress Wrestling: Chasing The Sun (4.75*)

4: Matt Riddle vs. WALTER- Progress Wrestling: PROGRESS New York (4.5*)

5: Ringkampf vs Massive Product- WXW World Tag League Finals 2017 (4.5*)

6: Yoko Bito (c) vs. Takumi Iroha- STARDOM True Fight (4.5*)

7: Tomohiro Ishii vs Keith Lee: Rev Pro Global UK 2017 Day One (4.5*)

8: Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Eddie Edwards- NOAH Summer Navigation 2017 Day 8 (4.5*)

9: Kagetsu Vs Mayu Iwatani STARDOM 5Star GP Finals (4.25*)

10: Kenou vs Katsuhiko Nakajima- NOAH Global League Day One (4.25*)

HM: Yoko Bito vs Io Shirai 19/11 (4.25*)

WALTER is my other wrestler of the year.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Best Friends vs. Jeff Cobb & Michael Elgin - NJPW World Tag League: Day 10 - ****1/2 - YES!*

JESUS what a match :sodone I saw a tweet saying it was quite the banger, but I was absolutely not expecting a match of this level. Phenomenal storytelling & performances by all 4, especially by HEAVYWEIGHT TRENT. Best New Japan Heavyweight tag match in a looooooong ass time & it's a tie between it & Bucks/RPG from Dominion as the best New Japan tag match of the year. Seriously worth a watch.


----------



## hgr423

NastyYaffa said:


> *Best Friends vs. Jeff Cobb & Michael Elgin - NJPW World Tag League: Day 10 - ****1/2 - YES!*
> 
> JESUS what a match :sodone I saw a tweet saying it was quite the banger, but I was absolutely not expecting a match of this level. Phenomenal storytelling & performances by all 4, especially by HEAVYWEIGHT TRENT. Best New Japan Heavyweight tag match in a looooooong ass time & it's a tie between it & Bucks/RPG from Dominion as the best New Japan tag match of the year. Seriously worth a watch.


Have there been any other stand outs from the tag tourney? Thank you.


----------



## NastyYaffa

hgr423 said:


> Have there been any other stand outs from the tag tourney? Thank you.


Only other match I've watched from it is Juice & Callihan vs. LIJ from Day 1, and that was very good.


----------



## MC

*Pro Wrestling NOAH: The Great Voyage 2017 In Fukushima*

Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Atsushi Kotoge- **** 

Good match with an excellent middle. Every time I watch Kotoge, I like him more and more.


----------



## TJQ

YES Johnny Gargano vs Kassius Ohno @ NXT 12/6 ****1/4

One of those matches that I watch and feel like it was hand crafted for me. There aren't many people in the world that I enjoy watching more than Ohno (even if what he's able to do in NXT pales in comparison to his god tier 2016 indy run), a big lad who's going to throw elbows and boots at your face until you die. Pairing him with somebody like Gargano who's just naturally lovable and is somebody you WANT to see make those fiery comebacks, there's not a whole lot more you can ask for.


----------



## MC

Yes to Stardom X Stardom 2017 Mayu Iwatani vs Yoko Bito: ****

The match was really good. Mayu’s selling was great, Bito kicks were just brutal at times. The action was quick, and face pace, stiff but fine. A bit sloppy in some parts but other then that. Good match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Johnny Gargano vs Kassius Ohno - WWE NXT 12/7/17*

This was an EXCELLENT main event that felt like it could have been a staple match on a Takeover event. Just a well worked match with Gargano having a fantastic babyface performance while Ohno just brutalized him with huge forearms and kicks. I loved that midway through the 2nd half of the match, even Ohno wasn't sure that he wanted to keep on brutalizing Johnny, and showed some sympathy to him. The build up to Gargano finally winning a big match was excellent, and I wonder if this could lead to him winning the title eventually. That would be great. 

*****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Kassius Ohno vs. Johnny Gargano - ****1/2 - YES!*

This was amazing. Ohno has been delivering everytime he has got a chance to do so in this 2nd NXT run of his, and this was the best match of that run yet. It was 100% 2016 best wrestler in the world like performance from him. He beat the crap out of Gargano, just straight up bullied him with his beautiful elbows, boots, sentons, you name it. He also had a terrific dance partner with him - Johnny G gave a wonderful babyface performance, selling his ass off & busting out great, super well timed, big hope spots. Great, great stuff.


----------



## MC

Stardom- The Highest 

Io Shirai vs Kairi Hojo: ****1/2 

If anyone wonders why Kairi is so highly praised, this match is why. She is just so good as a baby face in peril. She is get at selling and her offense is so good. Io Shirai just ooozes charisma, her brazen attitude is great to watch. She knows she is better and it shows. The match is full of drama, great storytelling and great shows of athlectism. The best women's match of the yeah for sure.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT 12/6/2017:
_Johnny Gargano vs. Kassius Ohno-*****1/4*_









RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 1:
_Matt Riddle vs. El Desperado-****3/4*
Marty Scurll vs. Tetsuya Naito-*****1/4*
Keith Lee vs. Tomohiro Ishii-*****1/2*
CHAOS (Hirooki Goto & Will Ospreay) vs. Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.)-******_

RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 2:
_Rocky Romero vs. Josh Bodom-****3/4*
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Dave Mastiff-******
Yuji Nagata & Keith Lee vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI)-****3/4*
Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki-*****1/4*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship-*****3/4[*_


----------



## MC

*My top 10 women's match of 2017:
*
1: Kairi Hojo vs Io Shirai- STARDOM The Highest (4.5*) 

2: Mayu Iwatani vs Io Shirai- STARDOM Galaxy Stars (4.5*)


3: Yoko Bito (c) vs. Takumi Iroha- STARDOM True Fight (4.5*)

4: Asuka vs Ember Moon- NXT Brooklyn (4.5*)

5: Kagetsu Vs Mayu Iwatani STARDOM 5Star GP Final Night (4.25*)

6: Kairi Hojo vs. Mayu Iwatani- STARDOM Gold May 2017 14/05 (4.25*) 

7: Yoko Bito vs Io Shirai 19/11 (4.25*) 

8: Nikki Cross vs Asuka- NXT 23/06/17 
(4.25*)

9: Kagetsu vs Hana Kimura STARDOM 5* GP Day 7 (4.25*)

10: Mayu Iwatani vs Hana Kimura- Stardom Five Star GP Day 2 (4*)


Top ten women's match. Surprisingly a lot of good matches here, shame I missed most of OZ Academy and Ice Ribbon


----------



## antoniomare007

*Daichi Hashimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani (Okami) vs Naoya Nomura & Yuma Aoyagi - All Japan Real World Tag League Final day 12/12/17*

Well I'll be damned this was awesome! A young guys matchup - Big Japan's team are 25 year old each while All Japan's is 22 each - for a shot at the tournament finals. It was weird but dope watching Okami having to work as the imposing, invader team and they pretty much worked Strong BJ formula match and it fucking works, with them mostly working over Yuma and trying to keep Nomura at bay. This was 14 minutes long but felt longer (in a good way) with a jam packed Korakuen Hall growing more and more invested in Aoyagi and his battle to get the home team the W. Even though he was mostly limited to hot tags and leveling the playing field, you can tell Nomura is gonna be special and that the Sumo Hall performance/showcase was not a fluke, crowd was solidly behind him and you could feel the young breh being a force that the BJW team didn't want much do with. A couple of cool nearfalls and spots that didn't rely on excess and over doing stuff. This was such a joy to watch, I was happy as fuck watching such young dudes delivering like this










*RECOMMENDED
*
*Suwama & Shuji Ishikawa vs Kento Miyahara & Yoshitatsu - All Japan Real World Tag League Final day 12/12/17*

So this worked as Semifinal #2 given the results of the other matches. It took a while, pretty much half of the match (like 12 minutes) to get this thing really going as Suwama and Shuji working over Yoshi was nothing to write home about, pretty basic stuff without anything compelling happening. Once Kento gets the hot tag though, the match really starts going places, as the action picks up and Korakuen begins to come alive. The last 7 or so minutes are fun as fuck with a red hot crowd and a lot of stiff and high impact action. This did had the excess the previous match didn't but it worked as the crowd loved it - me not so much, didn't like the trading suplex and fighting spirit spots, but whatever - and helped build more drama. Loved the dynamic between Kento and Yoshi, with Miyaraha saving his ass and cheering for him to do something significant. All in all, this was too long and "meh" for a pretty significant portion, but the second half of the match is worth a watch


----------



## MC

*Yes to* Kazuchika Okada vs Slax: **** 

Wow. Totally unexpected. This match was really good, I never expected this type of performance from Slax. Never heard of him before and he has impressed me to the fullest in this match. This match just shows how good Okada is and why he is the best wrestler in the world. He can make ANY wrestler seem amazing and that's what he did here. He didn't bury the guy because he is below his level, no he grabbed Slax and pulled him up to his level. That's awesome.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*YES*_ to the following.._

*Johnny Gargano v. Kassius Ohno, NXT 12/06/17* - ***** 1/4*

*Trent? v. Ray Fenix, PWG: Only Kings Understand Each Other * - ***** 1/4*

*Kenny Omega (c) v. Trent Baretta, Power Struggle* - ***** 1/4*

*Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) v. Eddie Edwards, Summer Navigation Night 8* - ***** 1/4*

* Adam Cole v. Aleister Black, NXT 12/13/17* -* *****
*
Pete Dunne (c) v. Johnny Gargano, NXT 11/23/17* - ******

*Will Osperay (c) v. Marty Scrull, Power Struggle* - ******
*
Adam Cole v. Roderick Strong, NXT 11/08/17* - ******

*Christopher Daniels (c) v. Adam Cole v. Zack Sabre Jr., Bulletproof* - ******

*Randy Orton v. Kevin Owens, Smackdown 11/28/17* - ******


----------



## Corey

Lump Of Cole said:


> *YES*_ to the following.._
> 
> *Trent? v. Ray Fenix, PWG: Only Kings Understand Each Other * - ***** 1/4*
> 
> *Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) v. Eddie Edwards, Summer Navigation Night 8* - ***** 1/4*


:drose

My guy! Some underappreciated ones for sure.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Ringkampf vs. Bobby Gunns & Jaxon Stone - wXw Broken Rules XVII - ****1/2 - YES!*

Excellent hardcore match. Dirty Tim & Big WALTER were excellent as usual - was also my first time seeing Bobby Gunns in action, and he impressed. He looked very good.

*Roman Reigns vs. Cesaro - WWE RAW 12/11 - ****3/4 - YES!*

I love their 2015 match, but this one COMPLETELY smoked it. SMOKED it. An instant classic that is on the shortlist of the best best TV matches of all-time; Reigns was great, selling super well & of course looking great with all of his offense. Cesaro on the other hand proved why he still definitely is one of the best wrestlers in the world - he hasn't had any standout performances this year, but this certainly was one. Actually I'd say it's my favorite Cesaro performance of ALL-TIME - he has had a few better MATCHES (vs. Zayn, Regal, Bryan), but this is his best PERFORMANCE ever, as far as I am concerned. His attack on Reigns' arm blew me away - super aggressive & focused; simply just ON POINT. Goddamn amazing stuff all around. Classic match.


----------



## TJQ

YES

*PWG All Star Weekend 13 Night 1*
Joey Janella vs Trevor Lee ***1/2
Keith Lee vs Jonah Rock ***3/4
Sammy Guevara vs Flamita vs Rey Horus ****
Ricochet vs WALTER ****1/4
Penta El 0M & Rey Fenix (c) vs Jeff Cob & Matt Riddle ****1/4

Haven't watched much PWG this year, but holy fuck was this first night amazing. Going to take a break before diving into night 2 later on.

*PWG All Star Weekend Night 2*
WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr ****3/4
Trent? vs Matt Sydal vs Rey Horus ***1/2


Adding a special piece for this one. 



Spoiler



Everybody has one of those "i never expected to love this as much as I did, and my rating will probably be a lot higher than most other people that watch it" types of matches every year, and that match for me this year is Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet. With the history these two have (Chuck training Ricochet and them breaking in together) they managed to tell an insanely compelling story of Ricochet surpassing Chuck that was sent over the top by a few different factors. Which probably connected so well with me because I've been a huge fan of them for years, and watching the gap between them as Ricochet began going to places like NJPW while Chuck stayed in some of the smaller indies was something I obviously noticed.

One of the biggest things was a phenomenal selling performance from Chuck Taylor, he did an amazing job of keeping track of his busted leg like so many wrestlers seem to be unable to do and use after it getting worked over for 35 minutes straight (looking at you Okada). And in the moments where he did need to use them for things like getting the knees up to take most of a moonsault, he sold it really well and took a moment before trying to capitalize on it. Even going as far as selling it when he would drop down for something like a double axe handle. Even people who sell really well tend to skip over a lot of things like that, but Chuckie did a brilliant job on that front.

The other thing was Ricochet embracing this new aggressive heel persona, which he really began to highlight the night before vs WALTER to get himself this match. He spent most of the match going after Chuck's leg and trash talking with the crowd while using a bunch of underhanded tactics, like using the ref as a shield which knocked him out and cost Chuck a pin that should have gotten him the victory. After getting back up, Ricochet naturally kicked him in the nuts and hit him with the belt, just in time for the new ref to come out for the surprising 3 count. But after Knox started getting up we knew it was getting reversed, and what ensued was an absolute brawl that may have gone over the top, but I was so invested that what normally might annoy me about some matches became something I LOVED. Chuck was in full desperation mode and went as far as taking down the top rope and yelling "JUMP OFF THE TOP ROPE NOW, MOTHERFUCKER". Even with Big Dave rating this ****, I don't expect most people to love this as much as I did. There was something about this story that's always been there, but never got told, and tonight it seemed to reach a conclusion. That's why it's that _super out there_ match for me.

YES to Chuck Taylor (c) vs Ricochet ****1/2


----------



## MC

Don't rate PWG that often because it's all the same stuff but from night one of All Star Weekend, one match was a bit different. *WALTER vs Ricochet* was pretty good match with much better paced match:* *****


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> Don't rate PWG that often because it's all the same stuff but from night one of All Star Weekend, one match was a bit different. *WALTER vs Ricochet* was pretty good match with much better paced match:* *****


Has been my biggest problem with them this year, though I would urge you to check out WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr and Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet from Night 2.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Has been my biggest problem with them this year, though I would urge you to check out WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr and Chuck Taylor vs Ricochet from Night 2.


I hear they are both good, then again anything with WALTER is always good.


----------



## NastyYaffa

PWG All Star Weekend 13 Day 1:

*Joey Janela vs. Trevor Lee - ****1/4 - YES!*

I didn't like the first two matches in Webster/Cage + Brooks/Haskins at all, so out comes the best wrestler in the world to stop the streak of awful matches! This is, so far, my favorite PWG Trevor Lee performance & match. Loved his attack on Janela during the introductions & that set the formula for rest of the match - Trevor beat the crap out of Joey in fantastic fashion while Janela had some awesome, explosive comebacks. Loved Trevor's trashtalk throughout w/ him mocking Joey's "WHAT AM I?" yell, his cocky confidence was also awesome & the moment when Janela starts to fire up & Trevor just grabs his goddamn nose was so great. Excellent match.

*Jonah Rock vs. Keith Lee - **** - YES!*

This was exactly the match I wanted these two guys to have - just an excellent BIG BOY spotfest between two BIG BOYS in Jonah Rock & Keith Lee. All of their big, signature moves had that sweet extra impact to them because of the size of the big lads. Just bomb after bomb after bomb. Great stuff!


----------



## TJQ

I'm in major catch up mode so expect a million posts from me in this thread over the next few weeks.

FAT YES Chuckie T & Baretta vs Michael Elgin & Jeff Cobb @ NJPW Tag League N10 ****1/4


----------



## MC

*wXw Broken Rulz XVII*

RingKampf (Timothy Thatcher & WALTER) vs Bobby Gunns & Jaxon Stone: **** Physically tough, great story telling from all men. With Gunns constantly going for the armbar, he previously used to tap out Thatcher. That thumbtack spot though


----------



## MC

Sorry about the Double Post 


Sendai Girls 2/12/17 Show- Chihiro Hashimoto & Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura: **** 


Great tag team match. Everyone looked very good, Mastsumoto looked like a beast (how strong is she?), Hashimoto looked great. Io was Io and Satomura was good as well. Everyone played their parts and it made for a wonderful tag match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

PWG All Star Weekend 13 Day 2 had 2 absolute Reseda classics!

*WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****1/2 - YES!*

An absolutely excellent match, just as expected. Obviously there was a lot of hype for this one w/ Big Dave giving it the full 5, the live reports saying it truly is one of the all-time great matches in PWG & the preview clip of it looking great - and it lived up to that hype. WALTER & Zack beat the shit out of one another in this classic; you got WALTER as the amazing dominant bigger man throwing ZSJ around & chopping him with those sick chops of his - and then you got Zack as the tremendous underdog chopping him down with those great strikes of his + trying to outsmart the bigger man w/ his great mat, submission oriented tactics.

*Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet - ****3/4 - YES!*

WALTER vs. ZSJ was a classic, but goddamn this was even better. The best match of both guys' careers, PWG MOTY, one of the best matches of the year & one of the greatest matches in PWG history. Loved the Student vs. Mentor dynamic w/ the history between Chuckie & Ricochet - they told a terrific story with that. Ricochet's work over the leg of Chuck was awesome & Chuckie sold it like a boss. The 1st half is centered around that leg work quite a bit, and after the restart, the drama goes through the roof. Chuck taking off the top rope was great, that & he in general did a great job selling the desperation of not being able to stop Ricochet. Just an absolute thrill ride of a match. Would honestly say it's a top-5 in PWG's history.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

BJW Death Match Heavyweight Championship ~ DANGEROUS CHRISTMAS FOR DEATHMATCH ~ Fluorescent Light-tube Tree & Glass Board + Alpha Death Match:

*Masashi Takeda (c) vs. Masaya Takahashi ******

MOTY contender

For those who despise death matches, watch this. Yes it's bloody, yes it's extreme, but if you watch it carefully everything they did was extremely safe and there was never any real danger to be maimed/hurt. This is honestly really good death match wrestling. It's not just blood, BJW is generally above that, but this had good sound wrestling.


----------



## Corey

Japanese Puroresu said:


> BJW Death Match Heavyweight Championship ~ DANGEROUS CHRISTMAS FOR DEATHMATCH ~ Fluorescent Light-tube Tree & Glass Board + Alpha Death Match:
> 
> *Masashi Takeda (c) vs. Masaya Takahashi ******
> 
> MOTY contender
> 
> For those who despise death matches, watch this. Yes it's bloody, yes it's extreme, but if you watch it carefully everything they did was extremely safe and there was never any real danger to be maimed/hurt. This is honestly really good death match wrestling. It's not just blood, BJW is generally above that, but this had good sound wrestling.


But did it actually flow like a wrestling match or did they just do a spot, blade a lot, and then go to the next spot? Most deathmatches I've seen are just overly choreographed and super bloody just because.

Also, any link?


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> But did it actually flow like a wrestling match or did they just do a spot, blade a lot, and then go to the next spot? Most deathmatches I've seen are just overly choreographed and super bloody just because.
> 
> Also, any link?


https://rutube.ru/video/03bfaf9f5711c1fa778714d64ada2f40/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

It was a mix of both, thy told a great story and it flowed well.

Masashi Takeda (c) vs. Masaya Takahashi- ****


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Corey said:


> But did it actually flow like a wrestling match or did they just do a spot, blade a lot, and then go to the next spot? Most deathmatches I've seen are just overly choreographed and super bloody just because.
> 
> Also, any link?


It was a normal wrestling match with spots thrown in like a normal wrestling match.


----------



## Desecrated

Jinder Mahal vs AJ Styles - Clash of Champions. Yes ****

A long match, but with great fundamentals, great lay-out and a fantastic performance from both men. I typically dislike long matches because sometimes the start can get taken out with new things. But this was better than stuff like Juice vs Omega and Naito vs Elgin which was long for the sake of long, and the fundamentals applied at the start fell out of use by the end. Here, it was the exact opposite. Every bit of work done by Jinder affected AJ's ribs. Kept hobbling on the leg to build for the Calf Crusher (which let's be fair, many wrestlers around the world just forget to keep up). Showed more improvement than guys who have wrestled in the business for 20 years, in a year. As for AJ, sold like he was being murdered with baseball bats, great intensity to fight from underneath and in general, it was AJ Styles. 

The negative is that the crowd wasn't into it. That's it. But it followed possibly the worst match I have seen this year in Owens/Zayn vs Nak/Orton.


----------



## Corey

Won't nominate either but I will say the Tag Title match and Styles/Jinder were both **** 3/4* from Clash of Champions.

I'm probably overrating this from other reviews I've read, but the Tag Title match was insane amounts of fun and I was pulling SO HARD for Rusev to win the belts (as was the crowd) and they did a great job of teasing that. Gable & Benjamin looked awesome too. I was definitely entertained all the way through.

Styles/Jinder was just a really good workrate match. AJ's selling was top notch and I thought it was nifty they let him win with the calf crusher so he didn't have to risk his body anymore. Would've bought into the Khallas nearfall more if the ref wasn't counting so damn slow. :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

Not nominating anything from Clash of Champions, but I liked the tag match (***1/2), the three way with Ziggler/Corbin/Roode (***3/4), and honestly thought the main event was perhaps Jinder's best performance. He did a fine job targeting AJ's midsection throughout, and AJ meanwhile did everything in his power to make Jinder look good, while selling a ton and working on Jinder's legs. It was a good main event title match, but not very good or great.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Corey said:


> Won't nominate either but I will say the Tag Title match and Styles/Jinder were both **** 3/4* from Clash of Champions.
> 
> I'm probably overrating this from other reviews I've read, but the Tag Title match was insane amounts of fun and I was pulling SO HARD for Rusev to win the belts (as was the crowd) and they did a great job of teasing that. Gable & Benjamin looked awesome too. I was definitely entertained all the way through.
> 
> Styles/Jinder was just a really good workrate match. AJ's selling was top notch and I thought it was nifty they let him win with the calf crusher so he didn't have to risk his body anymore. Would've bought into the Khallas nearfall more if the ref wasn't counting so damn slow. :lol


Yeah I was getting so hyped for Rusev/English, they were really over throughout the match too. Hopefully they sense that and do more with them.

Glad to see I wasn't the only one who found that nearfall insanely slow. Felt like it was taken out of one of Taker's big Mania matches with Triple H :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

*AJ Styles vs. Jinder Mahal - **** - YES!*

An absolute clinic by Styles. Sold his ass off as Jinder worked his ribs throughout the match - loved AJ's early leg targeting too, it all paid off in the end w/ the Calf Killer.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Err...some notes...

*WWE*
Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne - WWE UK Title (NXT: Chicago)
Punjabi Prison
AJ Styles vs. Finn Balor - Improvised PPV

*GCW*
Gage-Tremont I (Zandig's TOS2 - Lighttube Skyscrapers)
Riddle vs. Severn (Janela's Spring Break)
- NGI2 in general
- TOS2 in general
Tattoo Nightmare: Viking vs. G-Raver (New Face of War)

*NJPW*
Okada-Shibata
Okada-Naito (40th Anny???)
G1 matches?
Okada-Omega Trilogy?
Tanahashi-Ibushi (Power Struggle)
+4.75	Sun, Jun 11th 2017	NJPW Dominion 6.11	KUSHIDA	Hiromu Takahashi
+4.75	Thu, May 18th 2017	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2017 - Day 2	Will Ospreay	Ricochet???

*EVOLVE*
Darby Allin vs. Austin Theory (EVOLVE 96)
ZSJ vs. DJZ (EVOLVE 96)
Riddle vs. Yehi (No Rope Breaks, No Shoes - EVOLVE 96)
Keith Lee vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 96)
Dunne vs. ACH (WWN WM Wkend)
The South Pacific Power Trip (TK Cooper & Travis Banks) defeat Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) (WWN WM Wkend)
Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) defeat Catch Point (Fred Yehi & Tracy Williams) (c) (EVOLVE 82)
EVOLVE 91 stuff

*CZW*
3-Way Cage of Death
Conor Claxton's performances at TOD
Lio Rush vs. Gacy - Candles (Sacrifices?)

*OTHER*
PROGRESS Atlas Title Three Way Match - WALTER defeats Matt Riddle (c) and Timothy Thatcher (Ch. 55)
Ishii vs. Keith Lee - RevPro


----------



## MC

No but recommended to BJW Death Vegas Daichi Hashimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki- ***3/4


----------



## TripleG

My Top Ten Of the Year: 

1) Kazuchika Okada -c- Vs. Kenny Omega: IWGP World Heavyweight Title (NJPW Dominion 2017) 

2) Kazuchika Okada -c- Vs. Kenny Omega: IWGP World Heavyweight Title (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)

3) Killshot Vs. Dante Fox: Hell of War Match (Ultima Lucha Tres, Part 1) 

4) The Authors of Pain -c- Vs. DIY: NXT Tag Team Title Ladder Match (NXT TakeOver: Chicago) 

5) Fenix Vs. Marty the Moth Martinez: Mask Vs. Hair Match (Ultima Lucha Tres, Part 2) 

6) Kazuchika Okada -c- Vs. Katsuyori Shibata: IWGP World Heavyweight Title (NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017) 

7) Johnny Mundo -c- Vs. Prince Puma: Title Vs. Career / Prince Puma -c- Vs. Pentagon Dark: LU Title Career Ending Match (Ultima Lucha Tres, Part 4) 

8) Tetsuya Naito -c- Vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi: IWGP Intercontinental Title (NJPW Dominion 2017) 

9) Johnny Mundo -c- Vs. The Mack: LU Title All Night Long Match (LU Season 3 Midseason Premiere) 

10) Kazuchika Okada -c- Vs. Minoru Suzuki: IWGP World Title (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2017) 

Runner Ups: 

-Kushida -c- Vs. Hiromu Takahashi: IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom
XI)
- Katuyori Shibata -c- Vs. Hiroki Goto: NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom
XI)
- Hiroshi Tanahashi -c- Vs. Tetsuya Naito: IWGP Intercontinental Championship
- Shinsuke Nakamura -c- Vs. Bobby Roode: NXT Championship (NXT TakeOver: San Antonio)
- AJ Styles -c- Vs. John Cena: WWE World Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 2017)
- The Hardys -c- Vs. The Young Bucks: ROH Tag Team Championship Ladder Match (ROH
Supercard of Honor XI)
- The Authors of Pain -c- Vs. The Revival Vs. DIY: NXT Tag Team Championship 3 Way Elimination
Match (NXT TakeOver: Orlando)
- Goldberg -c- Vs. Brock Lesnar: WWE Universal Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 33)
- Kushida Vs. Will Ospreay: Best of the Super Juniors Tournament Finals
- Hiromu Takahashi -c- Vs. Kushida: IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 2017)
- Kazuchika Okada Vs. Minoru Suzuki: G1 Climax Tournament Match
- Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega: G1 Climax Tournament Match
- Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Tetsuya Naito: G1 Climax Tournament Match
- Kenny Omega Vs. Tetsuya Naito: G1 Climax Tournament Finals
- Asuka -c- Vs. Ember Moon: NXT Women’s Championship (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III)
- Brock Lesnar -c- Vs. Samoa Joe Vs. Roman Reigns Vs. Braun Strowman: WWE Universal
Championship Fatal Four Way Match (WWE Summerslam 2017)
- Dr. Wagner Jr Vs. Psycho Clown: Mask Vs. Mask Match (AAA Triplemania XXV)
- The New Day -c- Vs. The Usos: WWE SD Tag Team Championship Hell in a Cell Match (WWE Hell
in a Cell 2017)
- The Velveteen Dream Vs. Aleistair Black (NXT TakeOver: War Games)
- AJ Styles Vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Survivor Series 2017)
- Jay Lethal Vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Final Battle 2017)


----------



## T Hawk

NO to Takeda Masashi vs. Takahashi Masaya 

This seemed like an ESW tribute match of sorts, minus the charm ESW has. 
Would've appreciated it more if one of them would've at least come out to I'm a Player by Tech N9ne


----------



## TJQ

Beginning my year end rewatch of all my ****1/2+ matches to see how I'm feeling on rewatches and get a true top 10 together for the end of the year. Going through by date, LETS GO


----------



## Corey

@TJQ did you ever watch Dijak vs. Keith Lee from AAW? I feel like it would be in that top 20.


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> @TJQ did you ever watch Dijak vs. Keith Lee from AAW? I feel like it would be in that top 20.


I've watched every match they've had except that one, I think I was trying to find it for a while but never got lucky. Also your sig is offensive.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> I've watched every match they've had except that one, I think I was trying to find it for a while but never got lucky. Also your sig is offensive.


Ah ok, yeah I got it off of XWT cause I don't think it's online anywhere. Also you can eat my turds.


----------



## MC

I did lots of rewatching in the past two months. There has been a lot a good matches, and after I lowered the rating after the rewatching of some, I've narrowed it down to 10. 

*Top 10 Men Matches of 2017 *
1: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega- New Japan Pro Wrestling: Wrestle Kingdom 11 (5*)

2: Kazuchika Okada vs Katsuyori Shibata- New Japan Pro Wrestling: Sakura Genesis (5*)

3: Kento Miyahara vs Shuji Ishikawa- All Japan Pro Wrestling: 45th Anniversary Show 

4: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega- New Japan Pro Wrestling: Dominion (5*)

(5*)

5: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito- New Japan Pro Wrestling: G1 Climax Day 17 (5*)

6: Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito- New Japan Pro Wrestling: G1 Climax Final (5*)

7: The Authors of Pain vs DIY and The Revival- WWE: NXT TakeOver: Orlando (5*)

8: Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii- New Japan Pro Wrestling: G1 special Day Two (5*)

9: WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov- WXW: WXW 16 Carat Gold 2017 Day Three (4.75*)

10: Suwama vs Kento Miyahara- AJPW Raising an army memorial (4.75*)

*
Top 3 Women Matches of 2017*


1: Mayu Iwatani vs Io Shirai- STARDOM Galaxy Stars (4.5*)

2: Kairi Hojo vs Io Shirai- STARDOM The Highest (4.5*) 



3: Yoko Bito (c) vs. Takumi Iroha- STARDOM True Fight (4.5*)


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> Ah ok, yeah I got it off of XWT cause I don't think it's online anywhere. *Also you can eat my turds.*


It's funny because that album had like 87 really bad poop lines :currylol



Spoiler


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Why is Cole vs. Gresham not at least 7 stars @TJQ ?


----------



## TJQ

Lump Of Cole said:


> Why is Cole vs. Gresham not at least 7 stars @TJQ ?


I think you knew the answer to that before you typed it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Walk On Water is GREAT tho + Untouchable, Believe, River, Framed & Castle are really good, but goddamn the rest is absolute garbage.


----------



## MC

*NOAH Winter Navigation 2017 Day 2*

Daisuke Harada & Mohammed Yone vs. Minoru Tanaka & Naomichi Marufuji- ****

Great match, the action tempo grew throughout the match ending on a great climax. There was some excellet spots with Tanaka tagging in Marufuji when Harada was in the ring, and Marufuji shooting him a "really dude" look


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> I think you knew the answer to that before you typed it.


Never forget.



TJQ said:


> Lord forgive me for what I'm about to say.
> 
> 
> 
> YES to
> 
> Adam Cole vs Jonathon Gresham @ IWC Super Indy 16
> 
> :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## TJQ

Lump Of Cole said:


> Never forget.


VERY DIFFERENT THAN 7 STARS, MARKY.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

T Hawk said:


> NO to Takeda Masashi vs. Takahashi Masaya
> 
> This seemed like an ESW tribute match of sorts, minus the charm ESW has.
> Would've appreciated it more if one of them would've at least come out to I'm a Player by Tech N9ne


A tribute to a yard tard fed.

k


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I got married in September, so between planning/preparation, the event itself, our honeymoon, and getting back into the swing of things, I didn't watch wrestling from the end of August until Thanksgiving. That being the case, I've been doing some serious catch-up. Here are the matches I have seen since Thanksgiving that I feel deserve some credit in this thread. I have about 25 more matches on my to-watch list, which I'm hoping I can get to over the course of the next week. Happy Holidays to all of you!!

Matt Riddle (c) vs. WALTER
PROGRESS Atlas Title Match
PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here And Shoot Some Dinosaurs (March 26, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

British Strong Style (Pete Dunne, Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) (c) vs. Ringkampf (Axel Dieter Jr., Timothy Thatcher & WALTER)
PROGRESS World Title / PROGRESS Tag Team Title Six Man Tag Team Match
PROGRESS Wrestling
PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity (April 23, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Io Shirai (c) vs. Mayu Iwatani
World Of Stardom Title Match
Stardom Galaxy Stars 2017 (June 21, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano
Singles Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III (August 19, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Asuka (c) vs. Ember Moon
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III (August 19, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe
WWE Universal Title Fatal Four Way Match
WWE SummerSlam 2017 (August 20, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
AJPW 45th Anniversary (August 27, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Kento Miyahara
Triple Crown Title Match
AJPW 45th Anniversary (August 27, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Rey Fenix vs. Rey Horus
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 First Round Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 1 (September 1, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Chosen Bros (Jeff Cobb & Matthew Riddle) vs. Donovan Dijak & Keith Lee
Tag Team Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 1 (September 1, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Flamita vs. Ricochet
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 First Round Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 1 (September 1, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE]

Donovan Dijak vs. Trevor Lee
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 First Round Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 2 (September 2, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Leaders Of The New School (Marty Scurll & Zack Sabre Jr.)
Tag Team Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 2 (September 2, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Flamita, Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix vs. The Elite (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
Six Man Tag Team Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 2 (September 2, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 Quarter Final Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 3 (September 3, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Matthew Riddle vs. Penta El Zero M
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 Quarter Final Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 3 (September 3, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Ricochet vs. Travis Banks
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 Semi Final Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 3 (September 3, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Chuck Taylor, Flamita, Joey Janela, Mark Haskins & Morgan Webster vs. Brian Cage, Jonah Rock, Sami Callihan, Trevor Lee & WALTER
Ten Man Tag Team Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 3 (September 3, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee vs. Ricochet
Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 Final Match
PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2017 - Day 3 (September 3, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy K-ness JKS, Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito) vs. VerserK (El Lindaman, Punch Tominaga, Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk & Takashi Yoshida)
Losing Unit Must Disband No Disqualification Elimination Match
Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate 2017 (September 18, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

YAMATO (c) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate 2017 (September 18, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kento Miyahara (c) vs. Suwama
Triple Crown Title Match
AJPW 2017 Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4 (October 9, 2017)
★★★★¾ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi) vs. Dragon Lee & Titan
Super Junior Tag Tournament 2017 First Round Match
NJPW Road To Power Struggle 2017 - Day 5 (October 23, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Kenny Omega (c) vs. Beretta
IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Match
NJPW Power Struggle 2017 (November 5, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
NJPW Power Struggle 2017 (November 5, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Keith Lee vs. Tomohiro Ishii
Singles Match
RevPro/NJPW Global Wars 2017 - Day 1 (November 9, 2017)
★★★★½ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> VERY DIFFERENT THAN 7 STARS, MARKY.


Never forget



TJQ said:


> Lord forgive me for what I'm about to say.
> 
> 
> 
> YES to
> 
> Adam Cole vs Jonathon Gresham @ IWC Super Indy 16 - *********
> 
> :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## TJQ

Lump Of Cole said:


> Never forget
> 
> 
> 
> :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> Walk On Water is GREAT tho + Untouchable, Believe, River, Framed & Castle are really good, but goddamn the rest is absolute garbage.


I'm a lifelong Eminem fan and I honestly like the whole album aside from maybe a random track or two. On top of what you already listed, Heat and In Your Head are fucking JAMS and Offended is insane.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch

no for styles and lesnar, what an overrated match, nothing really special, smarks at ringside might have been pissing their pants over it because as wwe fans they probably rarely have much excitement going on in their life's but the match to me felt flat and pretty sloppy on one too many occasions, the only way i can how this match got overrated is because it slightly exceeded the low standards of a usual lesnar match filled with nothing but a suplex city fest.


----------



## PrettyLush

*PWG All-Star Weekend Night 1*
Sammy Guevara vs. Flamita vs. Rey Horus ★★★★1/4
Ricochet vs. WALTER ★★★★1/2
*PWG All-Star Weekend Night 2*
WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. ★★★★★
Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor ★★★★1/2


----------



## MC

Pro Wrestling NOAH First Navigation Day One-* GHC Heavyweight Title Match Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura- *****

Never seen a crowd pop so big for a close fist. This match made me realise how consistent Nakajima truly is as a performer. His matches are always around the 4 star mark and that's amazing.


----------



## fabi1982

bate vs. dunne - nxt 20th december - ****1/2

these guys, what an f´n crazy match. These guys can go for 2h and will still deliver a perfect match. And to think that Bate is just 20 years...the selling of the fingers...great great match!!


----------



## MC

*No but recommended to* NXT 20/12/17 Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate: ***3/4


It was a good match but what stops it from being great is that it went on a bit too long and there was some unnecessary kickouts.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, with no big matches in the next 2 weeks I guess it is time for the final and definitive MOTY list

1. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada Wrestle Kingdom 11
2. Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada Sakura Genesis
3. Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii New Japan G1 Specials Night 02
4. Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito G1 Climax Finals
5. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada G1 Climax Night 18
6. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito King Of Pro Wrestling
7. Will Ospreay vs KUSHIDA Best of the Super Juniors Finals
8. Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki G1 Climax Night 16
9. Hiroshi Tanahahshi vs Tetsuya Naito G1 Climax Night 17
10. Ryusuke Taguchi vs KUSHIDA Best of the Super Juniors Night 14

And a ton of honorable mentions lol. Besides the first 2, I could put any of the rest of my top 15 matches in any place


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne - WWE NXT 12/20/17*

These two have a hell of a chemistry with one another, as evident by their last match that stole the show (and arguably the year in WWE matches in general). This match here was also just excellent and almost a remixed version of that show-stealing affair. 

I really enjoyed the beginning, with the ground work game between both guys, with Dunne holding the upper hand for awhile as he attempted to break the fingers of poor Tyler Bate. Both of those finger break spots were awesome, and they were a lot better than the typical finger snapping stuff I see from Marty Scurll. They eventually picked things up, and we got a parade of stiff strikes, huge sequences and spots, and a multitude of kickouts of pretty much everything. If I had one negative on this match, it's that they did go too long here, and I think they lost the crowd by the end to an extent. The crowd by the way was somewhat embarrassing, generally not being that reactive ot the match, and choosing to merely chant things to get themselves over at times. The sooner they get out of Full Sail for good, the better. 

Nevertheless, this was a tremendous match with a lot of good in it and a lot that I loved, but I'd still rank their previous match higher. 

*****1/2*


----------



## MC

*No but Recommended * Moose vs. Takashi Sugiura: ***½
It was way better than I thought it would be. It was mostly down to Sugiura but Moose was good as well. Very stiff and had some great moments. If this is the Moose to come, bring on more Moose



* YES TO GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Daisuke Harada (c) vs. Minoru Tanaka: ****¼ 
Really good match. Everything was very good. It was technically wonderful. Harada delivered his strikes well. Very compelling all throughout the match. Minoru Tanaka is 45 years old wow what a performance.


* Yes TO GHC Heavyweight Title Match*
Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Kenou: ****¼
Really good match from both men. Kenou with some nasty kicks and taking some unbelievable bumps. Especially that dragon suplex on the apron. Ouch. Edwards pulled his heart into this match but it wasn’t enough. Great match. Good crowd. Kenou is taking NOAH to the Budokan apparently.


----------



## ZEROVampire

YES TO

Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne (c) at NXT 12/20. Rivalry of the year for me ****

No To

Zack Sabre Jr. vs WALTER ***1/4


----------



## TJQ

Something will probably happen on the last weekend of the year but I'm really burnt out and had the motivation to make this now, so here it is. So worst case scenario if the last weekend of the year has some mind numbingly amazing matches I can just quote this and update it :lol

*Favorite Matches of 2017*​


Spoiler



1. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Katsuyori Shibata @ NJPW Sakura Genesis *****
2. Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Hirooki Goto @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 ****3/4
3. Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr @ NJPW G1 Climax 27 Night 3 ****3/4
4. Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijak @ EVOLVE 81 ****3/4
5. Zack Sabre Jr vs WALTER @ PWG All Star Weekend Night 2 ****3/4
6. Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs KUSHIDA @ NJPW Dominion ****3/4
7. Will Ospreay vs Ricochet @ BOSJ 24 Night 2 ****3/4
8. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero @ EVOLVE 77 ****1/2
9. Zack Sabre Jr vs Tomohiro Ishii @ NJPW G1 Climax 27 Night 17 ****1/2
10. Chuck Taylor (c) vs Ricochet @ PWG All Star Weekend Night 2 ****1/2
11. Kazuchika Okada vs Satoshi Kojima @ G1 Climax 27 Night 8 ****1/2
12. Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr @ EVOLVE 79 ****1/2
13. Zack Sabre Jr vs KUSHIDA @ RPW Epic Encounter ****1/2
14. Io Shirai vs Kairi Hojo @ STARDOM The Highest ****1/2
15. Tyler Bate (c) vs Pete Dunne @ NXT Takeover: Chicago ****1/2
16. Brock Lesnar (c) vs AJ Styles @ WWE Survivor Series ****1/2
17. Goldberg (c) vs Brock Lesnar @ WWE Wrestlemania 33 ****1/2
18. Matt Riddle 9c) vs Kyle O'Reilly @ EVOLVE 84 ****1/2
19. Authors of Pain (c) vs The Revival vs DIY @ NXT Takeover: Orlando ****1/2
20. KUSHIDA vs Ryusuke Taguchi @ NJPW BOSJ 24 Night 1 ****1/2

Personal MVP of 2017:

In 6 of the matches in my top 20, and 4 of my top 10. On top of that he's had a bunch of other BANGERS this year so I can comfortably say he was my favorite of 2017.












Here are all my other recommended matches on the year by month, my post G1 burnout was insane LOL. There will definitely be a lot of stuff I missed, ESPECIALLY during and post G1 season because I consumed so much at that time I had to take a break (I don't have that massive grind in me anymore). But all things considered it was an amazing year for wrestling, very happy with what we got this year and I can't wait to see what 2018 brings us.

Also a big shout out to everybody that posts in here, this has been the first year that I've actually gone to any sort of length to keep track of what I've been watching and having a nonstop source of recommendations has been wonderful.

***1/2-***3/4
****-****1/4​


Spoiler: January



1/2 Braun Strowman vs Sami Zayn @ WWE	RAW	
1/2 Twin Towers (c) vs Strong BJ @ BJW At Korakuen
1/3 Baron Corbin vs Dolph Ziggler @ WWE	Smackdown
1/4 KUSHIDA (c) vs Hiromu Takahashi @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11
1/4 Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11
1/4 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega @ NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11
1/6 Bobby Lashley vs Davey Richards @ TNA One Night Only	
1/7 Fred Yehi vs Anthony Henry @ WWN Style Battle
1/11 DIY (c) vs The Revival @ WWE NXTV
1/15 Pete Dunne vs Mark Andrews @ WWE UK Tournament
1/15	Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne @ WWE UK Tournament
1/15	Rampage Brown (c) vs Matt Riddle @ PROGRESS Chapter 42
1/18 Arik Royal vs Andrew Everett @ CWF TV
1/18	Trevor Lee vs Brad Attitude @ CWF TV
1/21	Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Matt Riddle @ RPW	High Stakes
1/23	Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins @ WWE RAW
1/26	Eddie Edwards (c) vs Bobby Lashley @ TNA Impact
1/27	Matt Riddle vs ACH @ EVOLVE 76
1/27	Ethan Page vs Zack Sabre Jr @ EVOLVE 76
1/28	Matt Riddle vs DUSTIN @ EVOLVE 77
1/29	AJ Styles (c) vs John Cena @ WWE Royal Rumble​





Spoiler: February



2/4 Sami Callihan (c) vs Kongo Kong @ AAW End Of Innocence 
2/12 Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Will Ospreay @ NJPW New Beginning In Osaka
2/12	Himoru Takahashi (c) vs Dragon Lee @ NJPW New Beginning In Osaka
2/22	Pete Dunne vs Mark Andrews @ WWE NXTV
2/23	Mayu Iwatani (c) vs Kagetsu vs Kris Wolf @ STARDOM Stardom Of Champions
2/23	Kairi Hojo (c) vs Jungle Kyona @ STARDOM Stardom Of Champions
2/23	Io Shirai (c) vs Shana Baszler @ STARDOM Stardom Of Champions
2/24	Matt Riddle vs Anthony Henry @ EVOLVE 78
2/24	Keith Lee vs Zack Sabre Jr @ EVOLVE 78
2/25	Chris DIckinson vs Austin Theory vs Fred Yehi vs Anthony Henry @ EVOLVE 79
2/25	Keith Lee vs Tracy Williams @ EVOLVE 79
2/25	Ethan Page vs Darby Allen @ EVOLVE 79
2/25	Matt Riddle vs Drew Galloway @ EVOLVE 79
2/27	Adam Cole (c) vs YOSHI-HASHI @ ROH Honor Rising N2	
2/27	Bullet Club vs CHAOS & The Briscoes @ ROH Honor Rising N2​





Spoiler: March



3/3 Kris Wolf & Kagetsu vs Mayu Iwatani & Arisu Nanase @ STARDOM Grow Up Stars N1
3/3 Hiromi Mimura, Jungle Kyona & Kairi Hojo vs Queens Quest @ STARDOM Grow Up Stars N1
3/4 Dragon Lee vs Will Ospreay @ ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI
3/4 The Young Bucks (c) vs The Hardyz @ ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI
3/5 Neville (c) vs Jack Gallagher @ WWE Fastlane
3/5 Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs Hideki Suzuki @ BJW Deathmatch Survivor N1
3/5 Io Shirai (c) vs Kagetsu @ STARDOM Champions Around The World
3/6 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Tiger Mask W @ NJPW 45th Anniversary
3/7 Randy Orton vs AJ Styles @ WWE Smackdown
3/8 Shinsuke Nakamura vs TJ Perkins @ WWE NXTV
3/9 Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura vs Mayu Iwatani & Chihiro Hashimoto @ STARDOM Io Shirai 10th Anniversary
3/10 Jay Lethal vs Bobby Fish @ ROH 15th Anniversary
3/10	The Hardyz (c) vs The Young Bucks vs RPG Vice @ ROH 15th Anniversary
3/10	Adam Cole (c) vs Christopher Daniels @ ROH 15th Anniversary
3/10	Matt Riddle vs Donovan Dijak @ wXw 16 Carat Gold 2017 N1
3/10 John Klinger vs Paul London @ wXw 16 Carat Gold 2017 N1
3/11	Rush vs L.A. Park
3/11	Ilja Dragunov vs Timothy Thatcher @ wXw 16 Carat Gold 2017 N2
3/11	Syuri (c) vs Meiko Satomura @ Sendai Girls
3/12	Ilja Dragunov vs WALTER @ wXw 16 Carat Gold 2017 N3
3/12 Katsuyori Shibata vs Minoru Suzuki @ NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 N2
3/16	Bobby Roode (c) vs Kassius Ohno @ WWE NXTV
3/17 Sami Callihan (c) vs Low Ki AAW Homecoming
3/18	Brian Cage vs Keith Lee vs Sami Callihan @ PWG Nice Boys
3/18	Chosen Bros vs OI4k @ PWG Nice Boys
3/18	Lio Rush vs Trevor Lee @ PWG Nice Boys
3/18	est Friends vs LDRS @ PWG Nice Boys
3/18	The Young Bucks (c) vs Penta El 0M & Rey Fenix vs Ricochet & Matt Sydal @ PWG Nice Boys
3/19	Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii @ NJPW New Japan Cup 2017 N6
3/19	Trent Seven & Tyler Bate (c) vs TK Cooper & Travis Banks @ PROGRESS Chapter 45
3/26	The Origin vs The Origin: Banter Edition @ PROGRESS Chapter 46
3/26	Mark Haskins vs Axel Dieter Jr @ PROGRESS Chapter 46
3/26	Jimmy Havoc vs Will Ospreay @ PROGRESS Chapter 46
3/26	Matt Riddle (c) vs WALTER @ PROGRESS Chapter 46
3/26	Pete Dunne (c) vs Mark Andrews @ PROGRESS Chapter 46
3/26	Kairi Hojo (c) vs KONAMI @ STARDOM 1stRING
3/30 Drew Galloway vs Matt Riddle @ EVOLVE 80
3/30	Ricochet vs Keith Lee @ EVOLVE 80
3/30	Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs ACH @ EVOLVE 80 
3/30	Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs Hideki Suzuki @ BJW Death Match Survivor N7
3/31	Drew Galloway vs Lio Rush @ EVOLVE 81
3/31	Fred Yehi vs Matt Riddle @ EVOLVE 81
3/31	Ethan Page vs Darby Allen @ EVOLVE 81​





Spoiler: April



4/1 SAnitY vs Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Tye Dillinger & Ruby Riot @ NXT Takeover: Orlando 
4/1 Asuka (c) vs Ember Moon @ NXT Takeover: Orlando 
4/1 Will Ospreay & Volador Jr vs Dragon Lee & Jay White @ ROH Supercard of Honor XI
4/1 The Hardyz (c) vs The Young Bucks @ ROH Supercard of Honor XI
4/1 Lio Rush vs Keith Lee @ Joey Janella's Spring Break
4/1 Joey Janella vs Marty Janetty @ Joey Janella's Spring Break
4/1 Matt Riddle vs Dan Severn @ Joey Janella's Spring Break
4/2 Neville (c) vs Austin Aries @ WWE Wrestlemania 33
4/2 AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon @ WWE Wrestlemania 33
4/2 Chris Jericho (c) vs Kevin Owens @ WWE Wrestlemania 33
4/2 The Club (c) vs Cesaro & Sheamus vs Enzo & Cass vs The Hardyz @ WWE Wrestlemania 33
4/5 Shinya Aoki vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara @ NEW Opening Series N1
4/5 Josh Barnett vs Shinichi Suzukawa @ NEW Opening Series N1
4/6 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Meiko Satomura @ Sendai Girls at Korakuen Hall
4/6 Hana Kimura vs Mike Shirahime @ Sendai Girls at Korakuen Hall
4/6 Aja Kong (c) vs Chihiro Hashimoto @ Sendai Girls at Korakuen Hall
4/9 Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs KUSHIDA @ NJPW Sakura Genesis
4/11 TJ Perkins vs Jack Gallagher @ WWE 205 Live
4/12 Drew McIntyre vs Oney Lorcan @ WWE NXTV
4/13 Josh Bodom vs Will Ospreay @ RPW Epic Encounter
4/16	Kento Miyahara (c) vs Jake Lee @ AJPW Champion Carnival N1
4/16	Joe Doering vs Daisuke Sekimoto @ @ AJPW Champion Carnival N1
4/17	Braun Strowman vs The Big Show @ WWE RAW
4/22	Matt Riddle (c) vs Timothy Thatcher @ EVOLVE 82
4/22	Kyle O'Reilly vs Keith Lee @ EVOLVE 82
4/26	Trevor Lee (c) vs Chip Day @ CWF TV
4/29	Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Juice Robinson @ NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni​





Spoiler: May



5/3 Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii @ NJPW Wrestling Dontaku
5/3 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Bad Luck Fale @ NJPW Wrestling Dontaku
5/3 Hideo Itami vs Kona Reeves @ WWE NXTV
5/5 Hideki Suzuki vs Yuji Okabayashi @ BJW Endless Survivor
5/10	Hideo Itami vs Roderick Strong @ WWE NXTV
5/12	Will Ospreay vs Jay White @ ROH War Of The Worlds
5/12	The Briscoes & Bully Ray (c) vs RPG Vice & Hirooki Goto @ ROH War Of The Worlds
5/12	The Young Bucks (c) vs Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI @ ROH War Of The Worlds
5/14	Trent Seven vs Travis Banks @ PROGRESS Chapter 48
5/14 Pete Dunne (c) vs Mark Andrews vs Mark Haskins @ PROGRESS Chapter 48
5/14	Kairi Hojo (c) vs Mayu Iwatani @ STARDOM Gold
5/17	Volador Jr. vs Tiger Mask @ BOSJ 24 N1
5/17	ACH vs BUSHI @ BOSJ 24 N1
5/17	Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi @ BOSJ 24 N1
5/17	Kassius Ohno vs Andrade Almas @ WWE	NXTV
5/18	Los Ingobernables de Japan vs Juice, Kojima, KUSHIDA & Taguchi @ BOSJ 24 N2
5/18	Hiromu Takahashi vs Jushin Thunder Liger @ BOSJ 24 N2
5/19	Pete Dunne vs Trent Seven @ WWE UK Championship Special
5/20	Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijak @ EVOLVE 84
5/20	Lio Rush vs Austin Theory @ EVOLVE 84
5/20 Bobby Roode (c) vs Hideo Itami @ WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago
5/20	Authors of Pain (c) vs DIY @ WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago
5/25	Strong BJ (c) vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue @ BJW Road to Ryogokutan
5/25	Hideki Suzuki (c) vs Hideyoshi Kamitani @ BJW Road to Ryogokutan
5/27	Flamita vs Mark Andrews @ PROGRESS SSS16 N1
5/27	Matt Riddle vs Trent Seven @ PROGRESS SSS16 N1
5/29	Volador Jr vs ACH @ NJPW BOSJ 24 N11​





Spoiler: June



6/7 Hideo Itami vs Oney Lorcan @ WWE NXTV
6/10 Adam Cole vs Jonathon Gresham @ IWC Super Indy 16
6/11 Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ NJPW Dominion
6/21	Io Shirai (c) vs Mayu Iwatani @ STARDOM Galaxy Stars 2017
6/24	Matt Riddle vs Keith Lee @ Beyond Go With The Flow
6/24	Timothy Thatcher vs Austin Theory @ EVOLVE 86
6/24	Tracy Williams vs Jason Kincaid @ EVOLVE 86
6/24 Zack Sabre Jr vs Matt Riddle @ EVOLVE 86
6/25	Timothy Thatcher vs Jason Kincaid @ EVOLVE 87
6/25	Zack Sabre Jr (c) vs Jaka @ EVOLVE 87
6/25	Matt Riddle (c) vs Keith Lee @ EVOLVE 87​





Spoiler: July



7/1 Jay Lethal vs Hangman Page @ NJPW Long Beach N1
7/1 Zack Sabre Jr vs Juice Robinson @ NJPW Long Beach N1
7/1 Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito @ NJPW Long Beach N1
7/2 Kenny Omega vs Jay Lethal @ NJPW Long Beach N2
7/2 Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr @ NJPW Long Beach N2
7/2 Dragon Lee, Jay White, Juice Robinson, Titan & Volador Jr vs LIJ @ NJPW Long Beach N2
7/2 The Young Bucks (c) vs RPG Vice @ NJPW Long Beach N2
7/2 Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii @ NJPW Long Beach N2
7/9 Cesaro & Sheamus (c) vs The Hardy Boyz @ WWE Great Balls of Fire
7/9 Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns @ WWE Great Balls of Fire
7/9 Brock Lesnar (c) vs Samoa Joe @ WWE Great Balls of Fire
7/17	YOSHI-HASHI vs Yuji Nagata @ G1 Climax 27 N1
7/17	Zack Sabre Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ G1 Climax 27 N1
7/17 Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi @ G1 Climax 27 N1
7/20 Juice Robinson vs Satoshi Kojima @ G1 Climax 27 N2
7/20	SANADA vs EVIL @ G1 Climax 27 N2
7/20	Kazuchika Okada vs Toru Yano @ G1 Climax 27 N2
7/21	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Bad Luck Fale @ G1 Climax 27 N3
7/21	Tetsuya Naito vs YOSHI-HASHI @ G1 Climax 27 N3
7/22	EVIL vs Juice Robinson @ G1 Climax 27 N4
7/22	Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin @ G1 Climax 27 N4
7/23	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata @ G1 Climax 27 N5
7/23	Kota Ibushi vs Tomohiro Ishii @ G1 Climax 27 N5
7/25	Minoru Suzuki vs Juice Robinson @ G1 Climax 27 N6
7/25	Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA @ G1 Climax 27 N6
7/26	Tomohiro Ishii vs YOSHI-HASHI @ NJPW G1 Climax 27 N7
7/26	Tetsuya Naito vs Yuji Nagata @ NJPW G1 Climax 27 N7
7/26 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto @ NJPW G1 Climax 27 N7
7/27	Tama Tonga vs Juice Robinson @ G1 Climax 27 N8
7/27	EVIL vs Minoru Suzuki @ G1 Climax 27 N8
7/29	Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito @ G1 Climax 27 N9
7/30	Kazuchika Okada vs Juice [email protected] G1 Climax 27 N10​





Spoiler: August



8/1 Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata @ G1 Climax 27 N11
8/1 Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ G1 Climax 27 N11
8/2 SANADA vs Juice Robinson @ G1 Climax 27 N12
8/2 Kazuchika Okada vs Tama Tonga @ G1 Climax 27 N12
8/5 Juice Robinson vs Kenny Omega @ G1 Climax 27 N14
8/5 EVIL vs Kazuchika [email protected] G1 Climax 27 N14
8/6 Yuji Nagata vs Zack Saber Jr @ G1 Climax 27 N15
8/6 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii @ G1 Climax 27 N15
8/8 Kazuchika Okada vs Minoru Suzuki @ G1 Climax 27 N16
8/11 Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi @ G1 Climax 27 N17
8/12	Juice Robinson vs Michael Elgin @ G1 Climax 27 N18
8/12	Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada @ G1 Climax 27 N18
8/13	Tetsuya Naito vs Kenny Omega @ G1 Climax 27 N19​





Spoiler: September



9/1 Matt Riddle & Jeff Cobb vs Donovan Dijak & Keith Lee @ PWG BOLA N1
9/1 Penta El Cero M vs Matt Sydal @ PWG BOLA N1
9/1 Zack Sabre Jr vs Jonah Rock @ PWG BOLA N1
9/10 Matt Riddle (c) vs WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher @ PROGRESS Chapter 55
9/12	Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler @ WWE Mae Young Classic Finale
9/20	Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs Yuji Okabayashi & Shingo Takagi Saikyou Tag League N3
9/24	Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose (c) vs Sheamus & Cesaro @ WWE No Mercy
9/27	Lars Sullivan vs Oney Lorcan @ WWE NXTV​





Spoiler: October



10/8	Rinkampf vs Massive Product @ wXw World Tag League N3 
10/18 Mil Muertes vs Cage vs Jeremiah Crane @ LU Ultima Lucha Tres
10/20 Joey Janella vs Trevor Lee @ PWG All Star Weekend 13 N1
10/20 Keith Lee vs Jonah Rock @ PWG All Star Weekend 13 N1
10/20 Sammy Guevara vs Flamita vs Rey Horus @ PWG All Star Weekend 13 N1
10/20 Ricochet vs WALTER @ PWG All Star Weekend 13 N1
10/20 Lucha Brothers (c) vs The Chosen Bros @ PWG All Star Weekend 13 N1
10/22 Finn Balor vs AJ Styles @ WWE TLC​





Spoiler: November



11/5	Kenny Omega (c) vs Baretta @ NJPW Power Struggle
11/18 Lars Sullivan vs Kassius Ohno @ WWE NXT Takeover: War Games
11/18 Aleister Black vs The Velveteen Dream @ WWE NXT Takeover: War Games
11/22 Pete Dunne (c) vs Johnny Gargano @ WWE NXTV
11/30 Best Friends vs Michael Elgin & Jeff Cob @ NJPW Tag League N10​





Spoiler: December



12/6 Johnny Gargano vs Kassius Ohno @ WWE NXTV
12/11 Roman Reigns (c) vs Cesaro @ WWE RAW​


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> Something will probably happen on the last weekend of the year but I'm really burnt out and had the motivation to make this now, so here it is. So worst case scenario if the last weekend of the year has some mind numbingly amazing matches I can just quote this and update it :lol
> 
> *Personal MVP of 2017:*
> 
> In 6 of the matches in my top 20, and 4 of my top 10. On top of that he's had a bunch of other BANGERS this year so I can comfortably say he was my favorite of 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/10 Adam Cole vs Jonathon Gresham @ IWC Super Indy 16
> ​


That's a great pick for favorite of 2017 bro, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## MC

Fine, I'll do one as well. Not the months thing though, that'll take effort :lol




Spoiler: Top 20 Male Matches Of The Year



1: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega- New Japan Pro Wrestling: Wrestle Kingdom 11 (5*)

2: Kazuchika Okada vs Katsuyori Shibata- New Japan Pro Wrestling: Sakura Genesis (5*)

3: Kento Miyahara vs Shuji Ishikawa- All Japan Pro Wrestling: 45th Anniversary Show 

4: Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega- New Japan Pro Wrestling: Dominion (5*)

5: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito- New Japan Pro Wrestling: G1 Climax Day 17 (5*)

6: Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito- New Japan Pro Wrestling: G1 Climax Final (5*)

7: The Authors of Pain vs DIY and The Revival- WWE: NXT TakeOver: Orlando (5*)

8: Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii- New Japan Pro Wrestling: G1 special Day Two (5*)

9: WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov- WXW: WXW 16 Carat Gold 2017 Day Three (4.75*)

10: Suwama vs Kento Miyahara- AJPW Raising an army memorial (4.75*)

11: Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito- G1 Climax Day 1 (4.75*)

12: Timothy Thatcher vs WALTER vs Matt Riddle- Progress Wrestling: Chasing The Sun (4.75*)

13: Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi- New Japan Pro Wrestling: Wrestle Kingdom 11 (4.75*)

14: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi- New Japan Pro Wrestling: Power Struggle (4.75*)

15: Kushida vs Himoru Takahashi- New Japan Pro Wrestling: Dominion (4.75*)

16: Dragon Lee vs Himoru Takahashi (4.75*)

17: Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate- WWE/NXT: NXT TakeOver: Chicago (4.5*)

18: Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Eddie Edwards- NOAH Summer Navigation 2017 Day 8 (4.5*)

19: Matt Riddle vs. WALTER- Progress Wrestling: PROGRESS New York (4.5*)

20: Tomohiro Ishii vs Keith Lee: Rev Pro Global UK 2017 Day One (4.5*)





Spoiler: Top 10 Womens Match Of The Year



1: Kairi Hojo vs Io Shirai- STARDOM The Highest (4.5*) 

2: Mayu Iwatani vs Io Shirai- STARDOM Galaxy Stars (4.5*)


3: Yoko Bito (c) vs. Takumi Iroha- STARDOM True Fight (4.5*)

4: Asuka vs Ember Moon- NXT Brooklyn (4.5*)

5: Kagetsu Vs Mayu Iwatani STARDOM 5Star GP Final Night (4.25*)

6: Kairi Hojo vs. Mayu Iwatani- STARDOM Gold May 2017 14/05 (4.25*) 

7: Yoko Bito vs Io Shirai 19/11 (4.25*) 

8: Nikki Cross vs Asuka- NXT 23/06/17 (4.25*)

9: Kagetsu vs Hana Kimura STARDOM 5* GP Day 7 (4.25*)

10: Mayu Iwatani vs Hana Kimura- Stardom Five Star GP Day 2 (4*)







Spoiler: Top Five Wrestlers of the Year



One: Kazuchika Okada




















Two: WALTER



















Three: Mayu Iwatani



















Four: Katsuhiko Nakajima




















And Five:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Gonna do my MOTYCs list later, but right now:

YES! to CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka vs. T-Hawk & Eita: Dragon Gate's Final Gate 2017 
YES! to MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Jason Lee) vs. Tribe Vanguard (YAMATO, BxB Hulk & Kzy) Dragon Gate's Final Gate 2017

Would recommend Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Ryo Saito: Dragon Gate's Final Gate 2017
Would recommend VerserK (Shingo Takagi & Takashi Yoshida) vs. MaxiMuM (Big R Shimizu & Ben-K) Dragon Gate's Final Gate 2017*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Top 20 matches of 2017*



Spoiler: Top 20 matches of 2017



1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Katsuyori Shibata, Sakura Geneisis - *****

2. Tetsuya Naito v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 27: Final - *****

3. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, WrestleKingdom 11 - *****

4. Tetsuya Naito v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, G1 Climax 27 - *****

5. Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega, G1 Climax 27 - ***** 

6. Katsuyori Shibata v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup, Day 7 - **** 3/4

7. Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham, SuperIndy 16 Final - **** 3/4

8. Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 3/4

9. Will Ospreay v. Mike Bailey, World Cup Quarter Finals - **** 3/4

10. Kazuchika Okada v. Minoru Suzuki, G1 Climax 27 - **** 3/4

11. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, Wrestling Dontaku - **** 3/4

12. Trevor Lee (c) v. Chip Day, CWF Mid Atlantic EP. 102 - **** 1/2

13. Tyler Bate (c) v. Pete Dunne, Takeover: Chicago - **** 1/2

14. Adam Cole v. Sami Callihan, Head like a Cole - **** 1/2

15. Tetsuya Naito v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

16. The Undisputed Era v. AOP v. Sanity, NXT: Takeover WarGames - **** 1/2

17. KUSHIDA (c) v. Will Ospreay, King of Pro Wrestling - **** 1/2

18. Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

19. Ricochet v. Will Ospreay, BOTSJ Day 2 - **** 1/2

20. Tetsuya Naito v. Tomohiro Ishii, King of Pro Wrestling - **** 1/2





Spoiler: 21-161



21. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

22. Kazuchika Okada v. Michael Elgin, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

23. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special - **** 1/2

24. Kenny Omega v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/2

25. KUSHIDA v. Will Ospreay, BOTSJ: Final - **** 1/2

26. Adam Cole (c) v. YOSHI-HASHI, Honor Rising: Night 2 - **** 1/2

27. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Michael Elgin, New Beginning in Osaka - **** 1/2

28. Adam Cole (c) v. Christopher Daniels, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/2

29. Adam Cole v. Matt Riddle, Game over, man - **** 1/2

30. AJ Styles (c) v. Brock Lesnar (c), Survivor Series - **** 1/2

31. Trevor Lee (c) v. Michael Elgin, CWF Mid Atlantic EP. 112 - **** 1/2

32. Zack Sabre Jr (c) v. Trent?, Head like a Cole - **** 1/2

33. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Matt Riddle, High Stakes - **** 1/2

34. Trevor Lee (c) v. Alex Daniels CWF Mid Atlantic 5/27/17 - **** 1/2

35. Kazuchika Okada v. EVIL, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

36. Matt Riddle v. Kyle O'Reilly, Evolve 84 - **** 1/2

37. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Minoru Suzuki, New Beginning in Sapporo - **** 1/2 

38. Kenny Omega v. Minoru Suzuki, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

39. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Jay Lethal, WCPW World Cup Quarter Final - **** 1/2

40. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) v. Zack Sabre Jr., Destruction in Hiroshima - **** 1/2

41. Killshot v. Dante Fox, Ultima Lucha Tres Part 1 - **** 1/2

42. KUSHIDA v. Will Ospreay, WCPW World Cup Final - **** 1/2

43. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Dominion - **** 1/2

44.Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Kenny Omega, Dominion - **** 1/2

45. Sammy Guvera v. Joey Janela, BOLA Night 2 - **** 1/2

46. Yuji Nagata v. Tomohirio Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/2

47. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Hirooki Goto, WrestleKingdom 11 - **** 1/2

48. Pete Dunne (c) v. Tyler Bate, NXT 12/20/17 - **** 1/4

49. Tetsuya Naito v. Zack Sabre Jr. G1 Climiax 27 - **** 1/4

50. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tomohrio Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

51. Hirooki Goto v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

52. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special - **** 1/4

53. Zack Sabre Jr. v. KUSHIDA, World Cup Quarter Finals - **** 1/4

54. Kenny Omega v. Michael Elgin, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

55. Kota Ibushi v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

56. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

57. AJ Styles (c) v. John Cena, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

58. The New Day (c) v. The Usos, Hell in a Cell - **** 1/4

59. Will Ospreay v. Rey Mysterio, WCPW Quarter Final - **** 1/4

60. Will Ospreay v. Ricochet, WCPW Semi Final - **** 1/4

61. Kota Ibushi v. Yuji Nagata, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

62. Kazuchika Okada v. Satoshi Kojima, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

63. Kenny Omega v. Michael Elgin, G1 Speical - **** 1/4

64. Johnny Gargano v. Kassius Ohno, NXT 12/06/17 - **** 1/4

65. Matt Riddle v. Keith Lee, Evolve 87 - **** 1/4

66. Zack Sabre Jr. v. Kota Ibushi, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

67. Minoru Suzuki v. Katsuyori Shibata, New Japan Cup Day 2 - **** 1/4

68. Himoru Takahashi (c) v. KUSHIDA, Dominion - **** 1/4

69. SANADA v. EVIL, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

70. Jay White v. Will Ospreay, War of the Worlds - **** 1/4

71. Broken Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks v. Roppongi Vice, 15th Anniversary: Winner Takes All - **** 1/4

72. Adam Cole v. Matt Taven, Masters of the craft - **** 1/4

73. Adam Cole v. Hangman Page, ROH TV - **** 1/4

74. The Hardyz (c) v. The Young Bucks, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4

75. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) v. Kota Ibushi, Power Struggle - **** 1/4

76. KUSHIDA v. Ryusuke Taguchi, BOTSJ Day 11 - **** 1/4

77. Adam Cole v. Marty Scrull, ROH Web Exclusive - **** 1/4

78. Katsuyori Shibata v. Bad Luck Fale, New Japan Cup Finals - **** 1/4 

79. Trent? v. Ray Fenix, Only Kings Understand Each Other - **** 1/4

80. Kenny Omega (c) v. Juice Robinson, Destruction in Kobe - **** 1/4

81. Tetsuya Naito v. Marty Scrull, RPW/NJPW Global Wars - **** 1/4

82. SuperKliq v. OI4K, Only Kings Understand Each Other - **** 1/4

83. Keith Lee v. Tomohiro Ishii, RPW/NJPW Global Wars - **** 1/4

84. Matt Riddle v. Tomohiro Ishii, British J Cup - **** 1/4

85. Keith Lee v. Donovan Dijak, BOLA Night 3 - **** 1/4

86. Marty Scrull (c) v. Adam Cole, Supercard of Honor - **** 1/4 

87. Young Bucks (c) v. Ray Fenix & Pentagon v. Matt Sydal & Ricochet, Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll) - **** 1/4

88. Adam Cole v. Jay White, Unauthorized - **** 1/4

89. AJ Styles v. Finn Balor, TLC - **** 1/4

90. SANADA v. Kazuchika Okada, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

91. Tetsuya Naito (c) v. Juice Robinson, Wrestling Toyokuni - **** 1/4

92. Will Ospreay v. Flip Gordon, Global Wars - **** 1/4

93. Keith Lee v. Brian Cage v. Sami Callihan, Nice Boys (Don't play Rock N' Roll) - **** 1/4

94. Tetsuya Naito v. YOSHI-HASHI, G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

95. Kevin Owens (c) v. Roman Reigns, Royal Rumble - **** 1/4

96. Cody Rhodes (c) v. Adam Cole, Spring Slam - **** 1/4

97. Brock Lesnar (c) v. Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe v. Braun Strowman, Summerslam - **** 1/4

98. Trevor Lee (c) v. Nick Richards, CWF EP. 113 - **** 1/4

99. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins (c) v. Sheamus & Cesaro, No Mercy - **** 1/4

100. Kenny Omega (c) v. Trent Baretta, Power Struggle - **** 1/4

101. Adam Cole (c) v. Bobby Fish, Manhattan Mayhem - **** 1/4

102. Aleister Black v. The Velveteen Dream, NXT Takeover: WarGames - **** 1/4

103. Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) v. Eddie Edwards, Summer Navigation Night 8 - **** 1/4

104. Matt Riddle v. Michael Elgin, BOLA Night 2 - **** 1/4

105. Trevor Lee (c) v. Brad Attitude, CWF EP. 88 - **** 1/4

106. Tetsuya Naito v. Tomohiro Ishii G1 Climax 27 - **** 1/4

107. Asuka (c) v. Ember Moon, Takeover: Brooklyn 3 - **** 

108. Andrade Cien Almas v. Johnny Gargano, Takeover: Brooklyn 3 - ****

109. Drew McIntyre (c) v. Andrade Cien Almas, NXT Takeover: WarGames - ****

110. Roman Reigns v. John Cena, No Mercy - ****

111. Kenny Omega v. SANADA, G1 Climax 27 - ****

112. Sheamus & Cesaro (c) v. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins, Summerslam - ****

113. The New Day (c) v. The Usos, Summerslam - ****

114. Michael Elgin v. EVIL, G1 Climax 27 - ****

115. Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Togi Makabe, G1 Climax 27 - ****

116. Tetsuya Naito v. Tomohiro Ishii, G1 Special - ****

117. Kenny Omega v. Jay Lethal, G1 Speical - **** 

118. Pete Dunne (c) v. Johnny Gargano, NXT 11/23/17 - ****

119. The Shield v. The New Day, Survivor Series - ****

120. Kenny Omega v. EVIL, G1 Climax 27 - ****

121. Katsuyori Shibata (c) v. Will Ospreay, New Beginning in Osaka - ****

122. Kenny Omega v. Juice Robinson, G1 Climax 27 - ****

123. Roderick Strong v. Bobby Roode, NXT 8/30/17 - ****

124. SANADA v. Satoshi Kojima, G1 Climax 27 - ****

125. Kazuchika Okada v. Cody Rhodes, G1 Special - ****

126. Kazuchika Okada v. Tiger Mask W, 45th Anniversary - **** 

127. Young Bucks (c) v. Taguchi Japan, G1 Climax 27: Final - ****

128. Kyle O'Reilly (c) v. Adam Cole, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

129. Minoru Suzuki v. SANADA, G1 Climax 27 - ****

130. Adam Cole v. Joey Janela, Super Indy 16 - ****

131. Himoru Takahashi (c) v. Ricochet, Wrestling Toyokuni - ****

132. Adam Cole v. Hiroshi Tanahashi, War of the Worlds - ****

133. Yuji Nagata v. Zack Sabre Jr., G1 Climax 27 - ****

134. Matt Riddle v. Marty Scrull, OTT - ****

135. Keith Lee v. Ricochet, WCPW World Cup - ****

136. Kyle O'Reilly v. Aleister Black, NXT TV 8/2/17 - ****

137. Adam Cole v. Aleister Black, NXT 12/13/17 - ****

138. Adam Cole v. Roderick Strong, NXT TV 11/08/17 - ****

139. AJ Styles v. Shane McMahon, Wrestlemania 33 - ****

140. Asuka (c) v. Nikki Cross, NXT 06/28 - ****

141. AOP (c) v. #DIY v. The Revival, Takeover: Orlando - ****

142. Roderick Strong v. Andradae Cien Almas, NXT 10/25 - ****

143. Randy Orton v. AJ Styles, Smackdown Live 03/07 - ****

144. Drew Mcintyre v. Oney Lorcan, NXT 04/12 - ****

145. Kazuchika Okada v. Juice Robinson, G1 Climax 27 - ****

146. Dolph Ziggler v. Shinsuke Nakamura, Backlash - ****

147. KUSHIDA (c) v. Himoru Takahashi, WrestleKingdom 11 - ****

148. Seth Rollins v. Finn Balor v. The Miz, Raw - ****

149. Bullet Club v. CHAOS, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

150. Adam Cole & Kenny Omega v. The Briscoes, Honor Rising: Night 2 - ****

151. Trevor Lee v. Keith Lee - Head like a Cole - ****

152. Jay Lethal v. KUSHIDA, War of the Worlds: Toronto - ****

153. Kenny Omega v. Satoshi Kojima, G1 Climax 27 - ****

154. Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne, UK Tournament - **** 

155. Will Osperay (c) v. Marty Scrull, Power Struggle - ****

156. Randy Orton v. Kevin Owens, Smackdown 11/28/17 - ****

157. Yuji Nagata v. Bad Luck Fale, G1 Climax 27 - ****

158. Adam Cole & Hangman Page v. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal, The Expierence - **** 

159. Christopher Daniels (c) v. Adam Cole v. Zack Sabre Jr., Bulletproof- ****

160. Juice Robinson v. SANADA, G1 Climax 27 - ****

161. John Cena (c) v. Dean Ambrose v. AJ Styles v. The Miz v. Bray Wyatt v. Baron Corbin, Elimination Chamber - ****



*Wrestler of the year*



Spoiler: Wrestler of the year















*Wrestlers who had a really good year*



Spoiler: Wrestlers who had a really good year











































































































*Favorite match of the year*



Spoiler: Favorite match of the year


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> Fine, I'll do one as well. Not the months thing though, that'll take effort :lol


It was a lot of effort LOL, but I figured it would be worth it for the sake of sharing with the thread. Plus now I have a reference for the years going forward.



Lump Of Cole said:


> *Top 20 matches of 2017*
> 
> 1. Kazuchika Okada (c) v. Katsuyori Shibata, Sakura Geneisis - *****
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham, SuperIndy 16 Final - **** 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite match of the year


Nothing is more amusing to me than your favorite match being your #7 match of the year, GOTTA PUSH THAT COLE TRAIN :farage


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> It was a lot of effort LOL, but I figured it would be worth it for the sake of sharing with the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is more amusing to me than your favorite match being your #7 match of the year, GOTTA PUSH THAT COLE TRAIN :farage


ALL ABOARD !!! I'm also one who does not associate "best match" with "favorite match"

(Unfortunately, I could not find a Cole Train gif from PWG :lol)


----------



## Mordecay

Well, Wrestler of the Year for me was kada

2. Omega
3. Ishii
4. Naito
5. KUSHIDA

HM: Ospreay, Ricochet, AJ, The Usos, The Young Bucks, Ibushi, Nagata, Tanahashi, Elgin, Neville.

A big NO to WALTER vs ZSJ All Star Weekend night 02 ***3/4
I usually don't post about matches I rate this low and the match wasn't bad by any means, but my god it is overrated as hell. WALTER chops were on point and ZSJ selling was good, but besides that the match was really boring, hell, the match didn't even had the crowd heat I usually see in 5* matches.


----------



## Corey

I don't think I can honestly compile a top 10 or 20, but here's a top 3:

1. Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) *****
2. G1 Climax Final: Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW 8/13) *****
3. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 7/17) **** 3/4

The list from there simply becomes too big to differentiate without me having to rewatch all the matches.  I honestly think New Japan would occupy the entire top 10 though.

Wrestler of the Year is Naito for me hands down. Soooooooo fucking consistent.


----------



## TJQ

Lump Of Cole said:


> I'm also one who does not associate "best match" with "favorite match"


Always been a weird notion to me, if it's your favorite match then it has done a better job at giving you what you wanted than any other match, no matter how high the general consensus on it is. Clearly it's on you, and you have a far better understanding of how you feel than I do, but it just seems off to me that people feel that way. But I also look at ratings seemingly a bit different than other people, I don't think a ***** match is one that does *no* wrong, but one that does the *most* right, which for you apparently it did. And i understand that I'm breaking kayfabe and advocating for you to rate a fucking Adam Cole match higher than you already have, but that was an interesting point I wanted to touch on :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> Always been a weird notion to me, if it's your favorite match then it has done a better job at giving you what you wanted than any other match, no matter how high the general consensus on it is. Clearly it's on you, and you have a far better understanding of how you feel than I do, but it just seems off to me that people feel that way. But I also look at ratings seemingly a bit different than other people, I don't think a ***** match is one that does *no* wrong, but one that does the *most* right, which for you apparently it did. And i understand that I'm breaking kayfabe and advocating for you to rate a fucking Adam Cole match higher than you already have, but that was an interesting point I wanted to touch on :lol


Definitely an interesting take on it and by that viewpoint, it should be number one. As it was the match I enjoyed most but I guess I look at it in a general way. I feel it wasn't a perfect match as I've dissected it numerous times (although I feel it was near perfect) and I feel that the 6 I have higher are better in terms of a match. I see it in terms of quality and what I feel was the best put together match I guess. 

Looking at it from your point here's what my top 10 would probably look like



Spoiler: Top 10



1. Adam Cole v. Jonathan Gresham, IWC Super Indy 16
2. Adam Cole v. Bobby Fish, Manhattan Mayhem
3. Adam Cole v. Matt Taven, Masters of the craft
4. Adam Cole v. Jay White, Unauthorized
5. Adam Cole v. Sami Callihan, Head Like a Cole
6. Adam Cole v. Hangman Page, ROH TV
7. Adam Cole v. YOSHI-HASHI, Honor Rising Night 2
8. Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly, WrestleKingdom 11
9. Adam Cole v. Christopher Daniels, 15th Anniversary
10. Adam Cole v. Matt Riddle, Game Over Man



I think you see the trend there :lol


----------



## Yeah1993

trying to keep up with 2017 was a failure (watched no joshi, only got to like February for most lucha and US indies :lmao) in the end for me, but I'm gonna try to watch some stuff over the next couple of days at least. 

Don't think I've YES'd these yet so I might as well do it now:




> Hirooki Goto v. Zack Sabre Jr, Sakura Genesis 4/9/17
> Kazuchika Okada v. Katsuyori Shibata, Sakura Genesis 4/9/17
> 
> 
> Hajime Ohara v. Daisuke Harada, Noah 1/20/17
> 
> 
> Hideki Suzuki v. Takuya Nomura, Big Japan 4/10/17
> 
> 
> TJ Perkins v. Jack Gallagher, 205 Live 4/11/17
> Roman Reigns v. Finn Balor, Raw 5/15/17
> Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne from TakeOver Chicago



hopefully more to come.


edi - Yehi/Cage was uploaded to youtube!? Well awesome. :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe - WWE RAW 12/25/17*

Just a great solid match from both guys. They work real well with each other, sorta resembling a HOSS match with a lot of big shots thrown. I loved the clutch spot with Joe, crowd got REAL into the match there, and the post-match was great as well. Joe doesn't get a loss, Roman gets his revenge, and you could keep it going. Loved this.

******


----------



## NastyYaffa

2017, what a year! Quite frankly the best year EVER for wrestling in my opinion. I feel truly blessed to have been able to witness it in real time. There's so much good stuff, easily available to watch; WWE, NJPW, ROH, PWG, EVOLVE, CWF, NOAH, Dragon Gate, RevPro, PROGRESS etc. Amazing time to be a fan of the biz.

Anyways here's everything I have nominated here, 214 excellent rasslin matches ranked!



Spoiler: **** - #214 - 137



214. Hanson & Raymond Rowe vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1)
213. Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny)
212. David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!)
211. Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (WWE RAW 04/24)
210. Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (WWE SmackDown 02/14)
209. Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15)
208. Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds: NYC)
207. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (WWE RAW 02/06)
206. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. KAI & Naoya Nomura (AJPW 45th Anniversary)
205. Jordan Devlin vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Vendetta)
204. Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1)
203. Donovan Dijak vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Glory Pro War of the New Age)
202. Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Go With The Flow)
201. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER vs. Homicide & Low Ki (wXw World Tag Team League - Day 2)
200. Jack Gallagher vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Boston)
199. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79)
198. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 93)
197. Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre (WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn)
196. Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1)
195. Matt Riddle vs. Penta El Zero M (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3)
194. Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement)
193. Braun Strowman, Cesaro, Kane, Sheamus & The Miz vs. Dean Ambrose, Kurt Angle & Seth Rollins (WWE TLC)
192. Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around The World in Nagoya)
191. Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars)
190. Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78)
189. Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13)
188. Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (WWE Backlash)
187. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI)
186. Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1)
185. Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (WWE Payback)
184. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins (WWE SummerSlam)
183. Jinder Mahal vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (WWE Hell In A Cell)
182. Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (WWE NXT 02/22)
181. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson (WWE NXT 01/11)
180. Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76)
179. Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme)
178. Johnn Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Akam & Rezar (WWE NXT Takeover: San Antonio)
177. DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77)
176. Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (WWE Money In the Bank)
175. AJ Styles vs. Jinder Mahal (WWE Clash of Champions)
174. Davey Richards vs. Lashley (TNA One Night Only: Live)
173. Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show)
172. Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live At The Cockpit 14)
171. Jonah Rock vs. Keith Lee (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 1)
170. Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3)
169. Jay Lethal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Round of 16)
168. Pete Dunne vs. Johnny Gargano (WWE NXT 11/22)
167. Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela’s Spring Break)
166. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11)
165. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs. Cesaro & Sheamus (WWE No Mercy)
164. Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (TNA Impact Wrestling: Genesis)
163. Bad Luck Fale vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9)
162. Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81)
161. Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter)
160. John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1)
159. Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 03/15)
158. Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1)
157. Donovan Dijak vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS New York City)
156. Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom’s Road S01E05)
155. Drew Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali (WWE 205 Live 07/18)
154. Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 86)
153. GO Asakawa vs. Minoru Suzuki (K-DOJO TAKA Michinoku 25th Anniversary)
152. Keith Lee vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3)
151. Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (WWE RAW 09/04)
150. Trevor Lee vs. Ethan Sharpe (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 11/15)
149. Lars Sullivan vs. Oney Lorcan (WWE NXT 09/27)
148. Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (WWE NXT 03/15)
147. Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (WWE RAW 04/17)
146. Chuckie T vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV)
145. Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI)
144. Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show)
143. Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79)
142. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5)
141. Chad Gable vs. Rusev (WWE SmackDown 08/01)
140. Bianca Belair vs. Kairi Sane (WWE Mae Young Classic - Episode 5)
139. Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1)
138. David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw Fight Forever Tour: London)
137. Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence)





Spoiler: ****1/4 - #136 - 99



136. Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary)
135. Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1)
134. Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku)
133. Trevor Lee vs. The Mecha Mercenary (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 09/06)
132. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (WWE RAW 05/15)
131. Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 03/22)
130. Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum)
129. Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3)
128. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 88)
127. Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2)
126. ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. Dave Crist, Jake Crist & Sami Callihan (AAW Art of War)
125. Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3)
124. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter)
123. AJ Styles vs. Finn Bálor (WWE TLC)
122. Joey Janela vs. Trevor Lee (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 1)
121. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1)
120. Axel Dieter Jr. & WALTER vs. TK Cooper & Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard)
119. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent (PWG Head Like A Cole)
118. Beretta, Chuckie T & Rocky Romero vs. Hangman Page, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (ROH TV 06/10)
117. Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 08/30)
116. Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW Road to Ryogokutan)
115. Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs)
114. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2)
113. Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3)
112. Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40)
111. Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18)
110. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Chuckie T & Beretta vs. Hanson & Ray Rowe (ROH Best In The World)
109. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83)
108. Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (WWE 205 Live 04/11)
107. Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee (AAW United We Stand)
106. Jeremiah Crane vs. Sami Callihan (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 30)
105. Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (WWE RAW 02/13)
104. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor (PWG Pushin Forward Back)
103. AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (WWE SmackDown 03/07)
102. Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan (WWE NXT 06/07)
101. Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9)
100. The 17th Annual CWF Rumble (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 10/25)
99. Big E & Xavier Woods vs. Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso (WWE SummerSlam Kickoff)





Spoiler: ****1/2 - #98 - 26



98. Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1)
97. Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83)
96. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2)
95. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix (PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll))
94. Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night’s CWF 05/27)
93. Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis)
92. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER vs. Bobby Gunns & Jaxon Stone (wXw Broken Rules XVII)
91. Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 05/10)
90. Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O’Reilly (EVOLVE 84)
89. Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 91)
88. Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies)
87. Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 08/09)
86. Cody, Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Jay Briscoe, Kazuchika Okada, Mark Briscoe & Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2)
85. Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 93)
84. Trent Seven & Tyler Bate vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER (PROGRESS Boston)
83. Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 6)
82. KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)
81. Mil Muertes vs. Paul London (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 26)
80. Absolute Andy, Jurn Simmons & Marius Al-Ani vs. Axel Dieter Jr., Timothy Thatcher & WALTER (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold)
79. Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (WWE SmackDown 02/14)
78. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy (WWE Great Balls of Fire)
77. Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2)
76. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest)
75. Akam & Rezar vs. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT Takeover: Orlando)
74. Asuka vs. Nikki Cross (WWE NXT 06/28)
73. Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82)
72. Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 87)
71. WALTER vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS New York City)
70. Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis)
69. Juice Robinson vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6)
68. Flamita, Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix vs. Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2)
67. Kyle O’Reilly vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Marble Zone Act 1)
66. Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1)
65. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1)
64. Johnny Gargano vs. Kassius Ohno (WWE NXT 12/06)
63. Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (PWG Battle of Los Angeles)
62. Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole (IWC Super Indy 16) shoutout to my boi Marky
61. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17)
60. Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom Galaxy Stars)
59. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Great Balls of Fire)
58. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble)
57. Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1)
56. Brian Cage, Jonah Rock, Sami Callihan, Trevor Lee & WALTER vs. Chuck Taylor, Flamita, Joey Janela, Mark Haskins & Morgan Webster (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3)
55. KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11)
54. Aleister Black vs. Hideo Itami (WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn)
53. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka)
52. Beretta & Chuckie T vs. Jeff Cobb & Michael Elgin (NJPW World Tag League - Day 10)
51. Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion (AULL 03/01)

50. Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 20)
49. Prince Puma vs. Pentagon Dark (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40)
48. Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless)
47. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7)
46. Cage vs. Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40)
45. Pete Dunne, Trent Seven & Tyler Bate vs. Axel Dieter Jr., Timothy Thatcher & WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity)
44. Roman Reigns vs. Cesaro (WWE RAW 12/11)
43. Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe (WWE Great Balls of Fire)
42. Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (WWE SummerSlam)
41. Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (WWE Mae Young Classic Finals)
40. Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77)
39. WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 2)
38. Keith Lee vs. Kyle O’Reilly (EVOLVE 82)
37. Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O’Reilly (EVOLVE 83)
36. Asuka vs. Ember Moon (WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn)
35. Beretta & Rocky Romero vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (NJPW Dominion)
34. Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming)
33. Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81)
32. Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12)
31. Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku)
30. Dante Fox vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 37)
29. LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 03/11)
28. Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8)
27. Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE WrestleMania 33)
26. Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 07/12)





Spoiler: ****3/4 - #25 - 11



25. Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW 45th Anniversary)
24. Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19)
23. Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16)
22. Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago)
21. David Starr & Jurn Simmons vs. Timothy Thatcher & WALTER (wXw World Tag Team League - Day 3)

20. Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun)
19. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion)
18. Chuck Taylor & Trent vs. Marty Scurll & Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll))
17. Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf)
16. Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions)

15. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17)
14. Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 2)
13. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes)
12. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)
11. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85)





Spoiler: TOP 10



*10. Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 01/18)*
_This was actually taped on 12/30/16, but since it was so close to '17, I thought what the hell, let's still count it as a 2017 MOTYC.  It's not a secret that I think Trevor Lee is the best wrestler in the world right now - his CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship Reigns is in my opinion a top-5, potentially top-3, title reign of all-time. I thought this defense vs. Brad Attitude was absolutely amazing w/ them having a fantastic, story driven, hard hitting match. CWF did a great job hyping up the match w/ them uploading a 40 minute video to YouTube, recapping the events that lead to this match. They pretty much take all of those events to the play in the match itself - just fantastic storytelling._
*****3/4*

*9. Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 07/05)*
_BIG MATCH TREV makes it 2 in a row! This was the first match where I have seen "Big Movez, Little Selling" Elgin actually play a monster role w/ his strength & size advantage. Trevor Lee is obviously amazing selling his ass off for the NJPW superstar invading HIS house, playing the ace role to perfection, but this is definitely my favorite Big Mike performance & match. He killed it._
*****3/4*

*8. Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer)*
_After I watched this match the first few things that happened were:
1) I watched it for the 2nd time right after
2) I just thought to myself, "goddamn, Timothy Thatcher truly is one of the greatest wrestlers that I've seen"
They tell the story of Timothy Thatcher, one of the best technical wrestlers in the world & one of the most well known indy stars coming to this little promotion that not many have heard of to take on their young top technical wrestler, Daniel Makabe. Thatcher's performance in the match is legendary, Makabe is there w/ him the whole time, but it's Thatcher's all around excellent work that raises the match to classic levels._
*****3/4*

*7. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Payback)*
_BRAUN brutalizes Reigns' in what was an absolutely AWESOME monster performance & Reigns delivers one of the greatest single match performances as he demonstrates how to goddamn SELL. One of my favorite WWE matches of all-time._
*****3/4*

*6. Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor)*
_If you have watched this match & didn't love it, I am not sure can I trust you as a person. This was my first time watching Hideki Suzuki & I fell in love w/ his style - total Billy Robinson like throwback. Instantly became one of my favorite wrestlers. His performance in this match was so good w/ him working over the arm of Yuji in superb fashion - now let's not forget about Big Yuji who also was excellent in his role, overpowering Hideki every chance he got. It was a story of Yuji's power vs. Hideki's arm work. They told that story perfectly._
*******

*5. Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79)*
_This capped off the fantastic EVOLVE 79 show (best EVOLVE show ever honestly imo), and goddamn did they deliver. I have always loved the chemistry Thatcher & ZSJ have - my first time seeing Thatcher was actually his EVOLVE 34 match vs. Zack. I remember being in awe of their work in that match, their chemistry instantly reminded me of one of my all-time favorite rivalries, Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki. Coming into this match, their 3rd EVOLVE meeting, Thatcher had been the champ for over 596 days. You know Gabe loves them long reigns, and I can't blame him because so do I. When Thatcher won the title, he was quite possibly the most popular wrestler in EVOLVE, but about ~6 months into his reign, many of the EVOLVE fans started to get tired of his in ring style. Dirty Tim is one of my favorite wrestlers, and like I mentioned in my comments about his match vs. Daniel Makabe, I think he is one of the greatest pro wrestlers that I have seen, BUT even I gotta admit that around that time he did have quite a few super forgettable title defenses. As his title reign continued and he beat guys like Matt Riddle who was starting to get super hot, the EVOLVE fans got more & more frustrated w/ Thatcher, which eventually lead to his heel turn. He aligned himself w/ Stokely Hathaway as the "Dream Team" (LOVE their act), and started showing LITTLE heelish sides to him in matches, but not really much. He was the same stoic Timothy Thatcher as usual, just with a great manager by his side. February 25th of this year that changed though. He came into this defense vs. ZSJ w/ an awesome smirk on his face as the crowd booed the shit out of him. He finally started to embrace the dark side & the fun of it a little. Thatcher has, in my opinion, the best facial expressions in wrestling so I absolutely loved all of his heelish looks during the match & before it. The in ring work in the match was simply perfect; I said it when I first watched it & I'll say it again - it was one of those matches were simply everything was perfect. Thatcher embracing the heel side, the EVOLVE fans being the loudest they had ever been in support of Zack & hatred of Thatcher, the technical mastery they showed, the battle of control throughout the match.. Just masterful stuff._
*******

*4. Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 04/26)*
_THE most epic indy match of the 2010's. They beat the shit out of each other, Trevor Lee in particular receives a brutal beatdown by the courtesy of Chip Day's sick strikes (those kicks!) in a super dramatic match. Trevor telling the fans that he "needs them" while on his knees, chopping his chest to fire himself up is one of the most incredible moments I have seen._
*******

*3. AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Survivor Series)*
_My biggest dream match of ALL-TIME is Daniel Bryan vs. Brock Lesnar. That match never happened and will 99% never happen. Watching Bryan cut that "advocate" promo for AJ on SmackDown before this PPV was incredible & sad at the same time for me, but goddamn was this match beautiful. It was everything I wanted Daniel Bryan vs. Brock Lesnar to be, if it had happened. You got the best bumper in wrestling history, AJ Styles, bumping everywhere as Brock lays his best beatdown since WM31 to him - Brock even talking some smack; "FIGHT ME! COME ON FIGHT ME!" was superb. Watching him just ragdoll AJ around for a while was a great start to the match, and AJ's strategy of trying to take away Brock's leg was amazing - he got the BEAST weakened with that & started to get more of his amazing looking offense in while Brock tried to stop him. Amazing stuff. Brock's selling of the damage AJ had done to his leg was amazing & it was great to see that it even fooled some people into thinking that his leg was legitimately injured. One of the greatest sellers ever, let me tell ya. So yep. One of the greatest matches of all-time between two of the greatest of all-time. Phenomenal._
*******

*2. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18)*
_Their first meeting, WK11, was in my opinion a really good match that had it's quality hurt by the length of the match. I felt like the first half of it was essentially nothing, just complete boring shit, to be blank. I watched the show live & I was chatting w/ some friends & I remember telling them "this is legit approaching DUD levels" - but then Okada & Omega decided to go fucking nuts. That is when the match got AWESOME, they just went all out, but even though I loved that, I can't overlook the first half that was boring & had no flow or soul. The 2nd match I actually didn't like overall, but once again, I think the length killed the enjoyment for me - the last 15 or so minutes were phenomenal w/ the drama & all, but the first 45 were complete filler. So the first 2 matches were super frustrating because I could see the flashes of greatness in their chemistry, but the length always came to stop them from achieving it (in my eyes of course, I know the general consensus in them, trust me ) - then came G1. They had a goddamn amazing, all-time great third act in their saga where nothing was filler, everything on the match was on point - no dull moments whatsoever. Omega was like a hyena with his targeting of Okada's banged up neck, he brutalized the champ in fantastic fashion, which Okada sold amazingly. All of Okada's comebacks were terrific too, with him showing the right amount of fire all the while selling the great amount of damage Kenny had done to him w/ his gameplan._
*******

*1. Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis)*
There's so much to write about this, but I won't write anything. Just watch it if you haven't. Re-watch it if you have. As far as I am concerned, it might just be the greatest match of all-time.
*******



And last of all, thank you to everybody who have been a part of this thread.  Other Wrestling is the best subforum in this place & the MOTYC threads are always my favorites. @TJQ @Corey @markyWhipreck @Dr. Middy @Rainmaka! @Law @Yeah1993 @Desecrated @Mordecay @TD Stinger @MC 16 & all the other good people here - hope to see you involved in the '18 MOTY thread! Ya'll some good brothers.


----------



## TD Stinger

@NastyYaffa , right back at you man. I supposed this is a good time to do my final Top 10 matches of the year....unless the 4 Way on NXT this week ends up being just that good. But for now, here's my top 10 matches in wrestling in 2017:

*1.	NJPW Sakura Genesis: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazuchika Okada

2.	NJPW G1 Climax Finals: Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito

3.	NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11: Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada

4.	WWE Summerslam: Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Braun Strowman vs. Brock Lesnar

5.	NXT Takeover WarGames: Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream

6.	NXT Takeover Chicago: Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate

7.	Lucha Underground 5/31/17: All Night Long: The Mack vs. Johnny Mundo

8.	WWE Survivor Series: AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar

9.	Lucha Underground Ultima Lucha Part 1: Hell of War: Kill Shot vs. Dante Fox

10.	WWE Hell in a Cell: Hell in a Cell Match: The New Day vs. The Usos*

As for my wrestlers of the year, I have no way of ranking them, so let me just list them in no order:

1. Kazuchika Okada
2. Kenny Omega
3. Hiroshi Tanahashi
4. AJ Styles
5. Brock Lesnar
6. The Usos
7. Keith Lee
8. Will Ospreay
9. The Young Bucks
10. Zack Sabre Jr. (mostly in Japan)
11. Pete Dunne
12. Johnny Mundo


----------



## Corey

wXw put up the 16 Carat Gold Final in full if anyone missed it:


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> wXw put up the 16 Carat Gold Final in full if anyone missed it:


It's a fantastic match. I would've rated 5 stars but me never seeing Ilja before took me out of the match due to not knowing what he does, including the finish.


----------



## Yeah1993

looking forward to trying again in 2018 and giving up within two months. but for now, I'm back on the 2017 horse. Not much point in posting this late (I might just use the Last Wrestling Match Watched thread at the bottom of the forum) but the point is I'm motivated once more. :cozy :sk :cozy :sk :cozy :sk :cozy :sk :cozy :sk :cozy :sk :cozy :sk :cozy :sk :cozy :sk


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*SD Live 12/26/17: Rusev Day vs. New Day vs. Gable & Benjamin*

Just find a way to watch this match. Just awesome tag team action.


----------



## Eliko

*YES to Chad Gable & Shelton Benjamin vs. New Day(Big E & Woods) vs. Rusev & Aiden English - *****

Great tag team action with a hot Chicago crowd. commercial free really helped this. 
Rusev is over AF, Gable is so awesome, Shelton with his best showing since coming back, New Day working really hard.
Nice moment in the match was Aiden English doing a frog splash in tribute to his Father-In-Law Eddie Guerrero.
Chad Gable is the real mayor of Suplex City. Him & Shelton really start mash well as a tag team. Really liked Shelton's knee strikes.
One of my favorite WWE matches this year. Go watch it.


----------



## Concrete

In 2017 I focused more on writing on my blog, talking about matches on my podcast, ect. I want to post here more in 2018 but not yet sure how to do that as I grew up as a wrestling fan here. 

I also don't agree that the match that I thought was the best might not be my favorite. Demus versus Iron Kid is my favorite MOTY, likely to be high on my list but won't be #1 on my MOTY. The lucha minis match is essentially designed for me. Sub-10 minutes, incredible beat down resulting in blood, sick dives, and a brutal finish. But then I have Suzuki versus Okabayashi, my #1, that is a much fuller match, with a much deeper psychology at play.


----------



## Yeah1993

Concrete said:


> In 2017 I focused more on writing on my blog, talking about matches on my podcast, ect. I want to post here more in 2018 but not yet sure how to do that as I grew up as a wrestling fan here.


You should post more in the MOTYC threads so I can get a better grip of what random US indy stuff it worth seeking out. :cozy There's so much of it readily available now that it's super overwhelming to focus on any of it outside of CWF (b/c they just upload to youtube and it's super easy to just get it on). 

Hell forget US indy I don't even know if I would have known about those NEW shows if you didn't post about them in here.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES To Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black vs Killian Dain vs Lars Sullivan - WWE NXT 12/27/17*

An awesome fatal 4 way main event. We had two HOSSES going at it in Lars and Dain, with the former continuing to be booked like an unstoppable monster, so much that he was still a factor even after all three men took him out and put him through the announce table. Gargano and Black had an awesome little sequence together, and then Black came back later with a fantastic babyface comeback against the two big HOSSES. But the underdog redemption story of Gargano continues with a huge win here that was awesome and completely unexpected given he pinned Black (who was attacked by Cole and Undisputed Era).

So you also set up Dain/Lars if you wanna do it, Black/Cole & Undisputed Era, and Gargano/Almas (where you could bring back Ciampa) all in the same match, which is just excellent booking for the future. This was tremendous in all facets.

*****1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

NXT has had 1 match nominated for the last 4 weeks; Gargano/Ohno, Aleister/Cole, Dunne/Bate & now the 4-way. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Eliko

Probably the best tapings NXT ever had. 
Personally i think they should move from Full Sail because that crowd is so burned out.

Gargano-Almas will be far better than anything in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Concrete

@Yeah1993 my arm has been twisted. I will probably post in the blog and do like a sentence or two blurb here for #s.


----------



## Yeah1993

I wasn't trying to twist your arm, FWIW.
































I WAS LOCKING IN A FUJIWARA ARMBAR!


----------



## MC

No but recommended to Johhny Gargano vs Alister Black vs Lars Sulliavan vs Killain Dain: ***1/2 


Good match, with some great spots like Dain taking out Sulliavn with the table.


----------



## BeOP1

*Yes to Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate from NXT 20.12.17 - ****1/2. *


----------



## SHIRLEY

Gage-Tremont III is a late, but serious, MOTYC. A 48mins deathmatch with incredible, emotional stories behind it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

It's officially 2018 in Finland now, so happy new year fellas! 

I've been the one keeping track of this year's YES votes here, so here's the official WrestlingForum MOTYC Thread 2017 Top-10 MOTY list!



> *10.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20 YES VOTES*
> 
> *9.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21 YES VOTES*
> 
> *8.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *22 YES VOTES*
> 
> *7. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *24 YES VOTES*
> 
> *6.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25 YES VOTES*
> 
> *5.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *31 YES VOTES*
> 
> *4.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *34 YES VOTES*
> 
> *3.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *39 YES VOTES*
> 
> *2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *46 YES VOTES*
> 
> *1.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *53 YES VOTES*​


Here's the full list:



> Puro:
> Twin Towers vs. Strong BJ (BJW 02/01) || YES = 8 ||
> HARASHIMA vs. Mike Bailey (DDT New Year Lottery Special!) || YES = 1 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Adam Cole (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 22 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 25 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 39 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11) || YES = 53 ||*
> Hajime Ohara vs. Taiji Ishimori (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Viper (Stardom 6th Anniversary) || YES = 3 ||
> Kaito Kiyomiya vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 1 ||
> Hajime Ohara vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH The First Navigation - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Euforia & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Mistico & Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Euforia vs. Mistico (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Ultimo Guerrero vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> CHAOS vs. Juice Robinson, Katsuyori Shibata & Great Bash Heel (NJPW Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Truth Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Konami (Stardom Kyoto Stars) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW The New Beginning in Sapporo) || YES = 11 ||*
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 13 ||*
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 18 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka) || YES = 15 ||*
> The Big Guns vs. NEXTREAM (AJPW Excite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Shayna Baszler (Stardom Stardom of Champions) || YES = 3 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Kenny Omega vs. The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS & The Briscoes (ROH/NJPW Honor Rising - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Over Generation vs. Tribe Vanguard (Dragon Gate Champion Gate in Osaka - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Champions Around the World in Nagoya) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W (NJPW 45th Anniversary Show) || YES = 7 ||
> Over Generation & Naruki Doi vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Glorious Gate - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Stardom Io Shirai 10th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH The Great Voyage in Yokohama) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 2) || YES = 18 ||*
> SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 6 || YES = 1 ||
> *Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 7) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW New Japan Cup - Day 8) || YES = 5 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo (Stardom The Highest) || YES = 6 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki (NOAH Spring Navigation - Day 7) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Hojo vs. Konami (Stardom Grows Up Stars - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Hideki Suzuki (BJW Ikki Tousen ~ Death Match Survivor - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Shinya Aoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Josh Barnett vs. Shinichi Suzukawa (NEW Opening Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> TenKoji vs. War Machine (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 3 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Sakura Genesis) || YES = 46 ||*
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Takuya Nomura (BJW Tokyo Dome Hotel Sapporo Beer Garden Match - To The Next Stage) || YES = 1 ||
> Jake Lee vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 4 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Joe Doering (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW Champion Carnival - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & Juice Robinson vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 4 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Wrestling Toyonokuni) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 15 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Endless Survivor) || YES = 8 ||
> Jimmy Kagetora vs. Takehiro Yamamura (Dragon Gate Dead or Alive) || YES = 1 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> El Desperado vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Hiromu Takahashi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Super Power Series - Day 6) || YES = 8 ||
> ACH vs. Tiger Mask (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani (BJW Road to Ryogokutan) || YES = 4 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 2 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jushin Liger vs. Taichi (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Ricochet (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 12) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Volador Jr. (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 13) || YES = 2 ||
> Masakatsu Funaki vs. Shinya Aoki (NEW 2nd Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Sanshiro Takagi (DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome) || YES = 1 ||
> Taguchi Japan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 1 ||
> *KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. 24 - Day 14) || YES = 18 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Navigation with Breeze - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Naruki Dog vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate King of Gate - Day 19) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Okami (BJW 11/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jake Lee (AJPW Dynamite Series - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 4 ||
> *Hiromu Takahashi vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 16 ||*
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 20 ||*
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW Dominion) || YES = 22 ||*
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Suwama vs. Kohei Sato & Shingo Takagi (Fortune Dream 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW Kizuna Road - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom Galaxy Stars) || YES = 4 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Atsushi Kotoge (NOAH The Great Voyage in Fukushima) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Takuya Nomura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino (BJW Road to Ryogokutan - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 10 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 12 ||*
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody Rhodes (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Young Bucks vs. RPG Vice (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Special in USA - Day 2) || YES = 16 ||*
> The Jimmyz vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Yoko Bito (Stardom X Stardom) || YES = 1 ||
> Strong BJ vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (BJW Ryogokutan) || YES = 3 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Suwama (AJPW Summer Action Series - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 9 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 1) || YES = 14 ||*
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27.- Day 1) || YES = 31 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 2) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 14 ||*
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> EVIL vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 4) || YES = 15 ||*
> YOSHI-HASHI vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 6 ||
> *Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 5) || YES = 10 ||*
> VerserK vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 1 ||
> Over Generation vs. DoiYoshi (Dragon Gate Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 6) || YES = 7 ||
> Tomohiro Ishii vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 3 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> SANADA vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 1 ||
> EVIL vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 15 ||*
> *Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 8) || YES = 14 ||*
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brian Cage (NOAH Summer Navigation - Day 8) || YES = 3 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 9) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 10) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 14 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 11) || YES = 12 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> EVIL vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 12) || YES = 5 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 7 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 1 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 13) || YES = 3 ||
> SANADA vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 2 ||
> Juice Robinson vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 7 ||
> *EVIL vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 14) || YES = 13 ||*
> Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 6 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 15) || YES = 9 ||
> EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. SANADA (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 16) || YES = 14 ||*
> Over Generation vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. The Jimmyz (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Tribe Vanguard vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 4 ||
> *Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 12 ||*
> Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 2 ||
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 17) || YES = 19 ||*
> Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 1 ||
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 18) || YES = 24 ||*
> Team Jungle vs. Queen’s Quest (Stardom Midsummer Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> Mayu Iwatani vs. Kagetsu (Stardom Midsummer Champions) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Taguchi Japan (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 4 ||
> War Machine vs. Bullet Club (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> *Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 27 - Day 19) || YES = 24 ||*
> Gota Ihashi vs. Dai Suzuki, Gorgeous Matsuno, Lingerie Muto, Mad Paulie & Rocky Kawamura (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kaz Hayashi & Keisuke Ishii vs. MAO & Mike Bailey vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Soma Takao vs. Yankee Two Kenju (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Akito (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazusada Higuchi & Shigehiro Irie vs. HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Io Shirai vs. Toni Storm (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Eddie Edwards (NOAH Summer Navigation Vol. 2 - Day 8) || YES = 4 ||
> Taichi vs. Yuma Aoyagi (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Jun Akiyama, Koji Iwamoto, Minoru Tanaka & Takao Omori vs. Joe Doering, Kotaro Suzuki & The Big Guns (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 6 ||
> Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW 45th Anniversary) || YES = 8 ||
> GO Asakawa vs. Minoru Suzuki (K-DOJO TAKA Michinoku 25th Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> Big R Shimizu vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. Over Generation vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Scandal Gate - Day 19) || YES = 2 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Kagetsu (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima) || YES = 2 ||
> Over Generation vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> The Jimmyz vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 5 ||
> YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate) || YES = 3 ||
> Kagetsu vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix - Day 9) || YES = 2 ||
> Hideki Suzuki & Shogun Okamoto vs. Okami (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Shingo Takagi & Yuji Okabayashi (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Juice Robinson (NJPW Destruction in Kobe) || YES = 4 ||
> Taguchi Japan vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 6 ||
> Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 5 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling) || YES = 4 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4) || YES = 3 ||
> Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama (AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4) || YES = 4 ||
> Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kenou (NOAH Global League - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Okami (BJW Saikyo Tag League - Day 6) || YES = 1 ||
> Hana Kimura vs. Io Shirai (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Yoko Bito vs. Takumi Iroha (Stardom True Fight) || YES = 1 ||
> Hirai Kawato & KUSHIDA vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Dragon Lee & Titan (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 5) || YES = 2 ||
> ACH & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Suzuki-gun (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Los Ingobernables de Japon vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW Road to Power Struggle - Day 10) || YES = 1 ||
> Over Generation vs. MaxiMuM (Dragon Gate The Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Susumu Yokosuka (Dragon Gate The Gate of Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Roppongi 3K (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 1 ||
> Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 4 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Beretta (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 8 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Power Struggle) || YES = 7 ||
> Joe Doering vs. Yoshitatsu (AJPW Starting Over - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> Aja Kong & Meiko Satomura vs. Ayako Hamada & Chihiro Hashimoto (Sendai Girls 17/11) || YES = 2 ||
> Yoko Bito vs. Io Shirai (Stardom Best of the Goddesses - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Go Shiozaki vs. Kenou (NOAH Global League - Day 15) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Tetsuya Endo (DDT God Bless DDT) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Sasaki vs. Soma Takao (DDT God Bless DDT) || YES = 1 ||
> HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. ALL OUT (DDT God Bless DDT) || YES = 2 ||
> Best Friends vs. Jeff Cobb & Michael Elgin (NJPW World Tag League - Day 10) || YES = 2 ||
> Chihiro Hashimoto & Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Io Shirai & Meiko Satomura (Sendai Girls Women’s Wrestling Big Show in Osaka) || YES = 1 ||
> NEXTREAM vs. Okami (AJPW Real World Tag League - Day 12) || YES = 1 ||
> Daisuke Harada & Mohammed Yone vs. Minoru Tanaka & Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH Winter Navigation - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Masashi Takeda vs. Masaya Takahashi (BJW Big Japan Death Vegas) || YES = 2 ||
> Daisuke Harada vs. Minoru Tanaka (NOAH Winter Navigation - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Kenou (NOAH Winter Navigation - Day 11) || YES = 1 ||
> MaxiMuM vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Final Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka vs. VerserK (Dragon Gate Final Gate) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> US/Europe Indy:
> Michael Elgin vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Tradition Continues) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland & Will Ospreay (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 12) || YES = 3 ||
> El Phantasmo vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ECCW Ballroom Brawl VII) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 18/01) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (NEW Over the Top) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (ROH TV 21/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Kenny Omega vs. Tiger Ali (4FW New Year's Wrestleution) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 5 ||
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle (RevPro High Stakes) || YES = 8 ||
> Ethan Page vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 76) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> DUSTIN vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 1 ||
> Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 77) || YES = 6 ||
> David Starr vs. Joey Janela (Beyond Paying Paul) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS Chapter 43: Tropic Thunderbastard) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal (ROH TV 31/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Martina's Gaff Party 2: Dublin) || YES = 2 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Lio Rush (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes (ROH Honor Reigns Supreme) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Kongo Kong (AAW End of Innocence) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Brian Cage (FIP Ascension) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Matt Riddle (CZW Eighteen & Still Like Nothing Else!) || YES = 1 ||
> Alberto El Patron vs. Kurt Angle (WCPW True Destiny) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole & Hangman Page vs. Bobby Fish & Jay Lethal (ROH The Experience) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH, AR Fox & Rey Fenix vs. OI4K (AAW Art of War) || YES = 2 ||
> A4 & Jurn Simmons vs. Ringkampf (wXw Road to 16 Carat Gold) || YES = 1 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH TV 18/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Trent (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 2 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 1 ||
> OI4K vs. The SuperKliq (PWG Only Kings Understand Each Other) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (Glory Pro Crowning Achievement) || YES = 1 ||
> ACH vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 2 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Fred Yehi (EVOLVE 78) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 1 ||
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 79) || YES = 8 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. Will Ospreay (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Hardys (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (RevPro Live at the Cockpit 14) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper (PROGRESS Freedom's Road Season 1, Episode 5) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Marty Scurll (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Galloway vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) || YES = 4 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Matt Riddle (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> John Klinger vs. Paul London (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ilja Dragunov vs. WALTER (wXw 16 Carat Gold - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Fish vs. Jay Lethal (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Lio Rush (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 2 ||
> *The Hardys vs. RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 10 ||*
> Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH 15th Anniversary Show) || YES = 3 ||
> Cain Justice vs. Dominic Garrini (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Low Ki (AAW Homecoming) || YES = 3 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Trevor Lee (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 1 ||
> Best Friends vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Lucha Brothers (PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll)) || YES = 12 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Jimmy Havoc (PROGRESS Chapter 45: Galvanize) || YES = 3 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Bulletproof: Championship Showdown) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 22/03) || YES = 2 ||
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 46: I Like To Chill Out Here & Shoot Some Dinosaurs) || YES = 3 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH (EVOLVE 80) || YES = 3 ||
> Kyle The Beast vs. Sami Callihan (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Allie & Braxton Sutter vs. Andy Williams & Penelope Ford (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Eddie Kingston (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Spring Break Clusterfuck Battle Royal (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Lio Rush (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Marty Jannetty (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 1 ||
> Dan Severn vs. Matt Riddle (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break) || YES = 3 ||
> Team Ospreay vs. Team Ricochet (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> JML vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 9 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Matt Riddle (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 81) || YES = 2 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M (RevPro Live in Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier, Jason Cade, Ricochet & Sami Callihan vs. Drew Galloway, Lio Rush, Marty Scurll, Ryan Smile & Will Ospreay (WrestleCon Supershow) || YES = 1 ||
> Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland (PWR Pancakes & Piledrivers) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (CHIKARA Bad Wolf) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. ACH (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams (WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Adam Cole (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 3 ||
> Dragon Lee & Jay White vs. Volador Jr. & Will Ospreay (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 9 ||
> *The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI) || YES = 18 ||*
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Josh Bodom vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. KUSHIDA (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 5 ||
> The Elite vs. Lio Rush, Ryan Smile & Shane Strickland (RevPro Epic Encounter) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. The Elite (FCP Dream Tag Team Invitational - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Lio Rush vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. War Machine (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 82) || YES = 5 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS Chapter 47: Complicated Simplicity) || YES = 3 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 3 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 83) || YES = 2 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 26/04) || YES = 5 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Jay White (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 1 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle & War Machine (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Unauthorized) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Masters of the Craft) || YES = 2 ||
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Marble Zone Act 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (AAW Take No Prisoners) || YES = 3 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction vs. The Elite (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Toronto) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - Dearborn) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 9 ||
> Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. CHAOS (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 1 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 3 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds - NYC) || YES = 2 ||
> Emil Sitoci vs. Angelico vs. Penta El Zero M vs. Rey Fenix (wXw Superstars Of Wrestling) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS Chapter 48: Bang The Drum) || YES = 1 ||
> reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> The Lucha Brothers vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent (PWG Head Like A Cole) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 2 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Ethan Page (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O'Reilly (EVOLVE 84) || YES = 5 ||
> Fred Yehi vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush (EVOLVE 85) || YES = 4 ||
> Corey Hollis vs. David Starr (PWX What Lies Beneath) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (AAW Thursday Night Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Cody Rhodes vs. Adam Cole (NEW Spring Slam Tour: Newburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Mark Andrews (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Trent Seven (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Alex Daniels (CWF Mid-Atlantic Saturday Night's CWF 27/05) || YES = 3 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 7 ||
> Flamita vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo vs. Toni Storm (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Sammy Guevara (Inspire Pro License to Death Wish) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 3 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate (PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 - Day 3) || YES = 6 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 20) || YES = 8 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Mike Bird (PWC UnBroLievable) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Hangman Page (ROH TV 03/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Joey Janela (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonathan Gresham vs. Adam Cole (IWC Super Indy 16) || YES = 8 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Chuck Taylor & RPG Vice (ROH TV 10/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Web Exclusive 17/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Killers Among Us) || YES = 1 ||
> Travis Banks vs. Chris Brookes vs. Kid Lykos vs. Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven vs. Tyler Bate (FCP Stranger Than Fiction) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. Best Friends vs. War Machine (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 4 ||
> Christopher Daniels vs. Cody Rhodes (ROH Best In The World) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Matt Riddle (Beyond Go With The Flow) || YES = 2 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 86) || YES = 1 ||
> Jason Kincaid vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Jaka (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 87) || YES = 8 ||
> Jeremiah Crane vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 24) || YES = 1 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Dragon Azteca Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 25) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 05/07) || YES = 5 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chuck Taylor (PWG Pushin Forward Back) || YES = 3 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O’Reilly (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 3 ||
> Jushin Liger vs. KUSHIDA vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro British J Cup) || YES = 2 ||
> Catch Point vs. Work Horsemen (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 88) || YES = 1 ||
> The London Riots vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 3 ||
> CCK vs. The British Strong Style (PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS) || YES = 2 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Glory Pro War Of The New Age) || YES = 2 ||
> Mil Muertes vs. Paul London (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 26) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 12/07) || YES = 4 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Keith Lee (AAW United We Stand) || YES = 2 ||
> PJ Black vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 27) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - USA Qualifying Round) || YES = 4 ||
> Toni Storm vs. Laura Di Matteo (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 2 ||
> Eddie Dennis vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. War Machine (PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies) || YES = 1 ||
> Daniel Makabe vs. Timothy Thatcher (3-2-1 BATTLE! Wet Hot Seattle Summer) || YES = 1 ||
> James Davis vs. Rob Lynch (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless) || YES = 3 ||
> Dante Fox vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 29) || YES = 2 ||
> Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay (PWA Call To Arms) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeff Cobb & War Machine vs. The British Strong Style (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> The Kings of the North vs. CCK (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Ryan Smile vs. Mark Haskins vs. Marty Scurll (OTT WrestleRama - Dublin) || YES = 1 ||
> Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 30) || YES = 4 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 09/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Work Horsemen vs. Rory Gulak & Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 90) || YES = 1 ||
> Catch Point vs. The South Pacific Power Trip (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER (EVOLVE 91) || YES = 3 ||
> Jack Gallagher vs. Zack Gibson (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Dahlia Black & Dakota Kai vs. Deonna Purrazzo & Jinny (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 1 ||
> Austin Theory vs. Keith Lee vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 3 ||
> WALTER vs. Matt Riddle (PROGRESS: New York City) || YES = 5 ||
> Jack Gallagher vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS: Boston) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. Ringkampf (PROGRESS: Boston) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay White vs. Travis Banks (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes (RevPro Summer Sizzler) || YES = 2 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Titan (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: London) || YES = 3 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH/CMLL/NJPW/RevPro War of the Worlds UK: Edinburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Round of 16) || YES = 1 ||
> Pentagon Dark vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 32) || YES = 1 ||
> Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 4 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Quarter Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Pro Wrestling World Cup - Finals) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland (AAW Defining Moment) || YES = 1 ||
> Sami Callihan vs. Rey Fenix (AAW Defining Moment) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Morgan Webster (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Rey Horus (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> The Chosen Bros vs. Donovan Dijak & Keith Lee (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin (OTT WrasslePOPS) || YES = 1 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Trevor Lee (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Sammy Guevara (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. The Leaders of the New School (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. WALTER (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> The Elite vs. Flamita & The Lucha Brothers (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Donovan Dijak vs. Keith Lee (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 5 ||
> Rey Fenix vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Penta El Zero M (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Ricochet vs. Travis Banks (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Rey Fenix (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 1 ||
> Team Janela vs. Team Trevor (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee vs. Ricochet (PWG Battle of Los Angeles - Day 3) || YES = 4 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. The Mecha Mercenary (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 06/09) || YES = 1 ||
> The British Strong Style vs. CCK (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 2 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 4 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Travis Banks (PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun) || YES = 2 ||
> Chuckie T vs. Marty Scurll (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 2 ||
> Jay White vs. Punishment Martinez (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> KUSHIDA vs. Kenny King (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 2 ||
> The Young Bucks vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH Death Before Dishonor XV) || YES = 1 ||
> Darby Allin vs. DJ Z (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 93) || YES = 2 ||
> *Dante Fox vs. Killshot (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 37) || YES = 10 ||*
> Fenix vs. Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 38) || YES = 1 ||
> Aussie Open vs. Moustache Mountain (Lucha Forever: Ultimo Battle) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. The Rottweilers (wXw World Tag Team League - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Massive Product vs. Ringkampf (wXw World Tag Team League - Day 3) || YES = 2 ||
> Sexy Star vs. Taya (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 39) || YES = 1 ||
> The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Kingdom vs. The Young Bucks (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Pittsburgh) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Jay Lethal (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Columbus) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Best Friends.& Flip Gordon (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Columbus) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee (EVOLVE 94) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Search & Destroy (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> Flip Gordon vs. Will Ospreay (ROH/NJPW Global Wars - Chicago) || YES = 1 ||
> Cage vs. Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40) || YES = 2 ||
> Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40) || YES = 2 ||
> Prince Puma vs. Pentagon Dark (Lucha Underground: Season 3, Episode 40) || YES = 1 ||
> Joey Janela vs. Trevor Lee (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Jonah Rock vs. Keith Lee (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Flamita vs. Rey Horus vs. Sammy Guevara (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Ricochet vs. WALTER (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 1) || YES = 3 ||
> The Lucha Brothers vs. The Chosen Bros (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet (PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 2) || YES = 3 ||
> The 17th Annual CWF Rumble (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
> David Starr vs. WALTER (wXw Fight Forever Tour: London) || YES = 1 ||
> Jordan Devlin vs. Matt Riddle (OTT Vendetta) || YES = 1 ||
> Marty Scurll vs. Tetsuya Naito (RevPro/NJPW Global Wars - Day 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Keith Lee vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro/NJPW Global Wars - Day 1) || YES = 6 ||
> CHAOS vs. Suzuki-gun (RevPro/NJPW Global Wars - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> Dave Mastiff vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RevPro/NJPW Global Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki (RevPro/NJPW Global Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay (RevPro/NJPW Global Wars - Day 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Slex (MCW November Rain) || YES = 1 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Ethan Sharpe (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 15/11) || YES = 1 ||
> Ringkampf vs. Bobby Gunns & Jaxon Stone (wXw Broken Rules XVII) || YES = 2 ||
> Bullet Club vs. Coast 2 Coast, Flip Gordon & Scorpio Sky (ROH TV 20/11) || YES = 2 ||
> Matt Tremont vs. Nick Gage (GCW Ready To Die: The 2nd Anniversary) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Braun Strowman vs. Sami Zayn (RAW 02/01) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT 11/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 5 ||
> *Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (UK Championship Tournament - Day 2) || YES = 13 ||*
> Cedric Alexander vs. Neville (205 Live 24/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 1 ||
> #DIY vs. The Authors of Pain (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode (NXT Takeover: San Antonio) || YES = 5 ||
> *Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 10 ||*
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles (Royal Rumble) || YES = 20 ||*
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 06/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 07/02) || YES = 2 ||
> *John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Elimination Chamber) || YES = 10 ||*
> Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (RAW 13/02) || YES = 8 ||
> Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles vs. John Cena (SmackDown 14/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne (NXT 22/02) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Jack Gallagher (Fastlane) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Fastlane) || YES = 2 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 07/03) || YES = 3 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 15/03) || YES = 1 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 22/03) || YES = 1 ||
> SAnitY vs. Kassius Ohno, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot & Tye Dillinger (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 21 ||*
> Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 1 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NXT Takeover: Orlando) || YES = 3 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (WrestleMania 33 Kickoff) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 11 ||*
> The Club vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardy Boyz (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 4 ||
> Seth Rollins vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 1 ||
> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33) || YES = 12 ||*
> Jack Gallagher vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 11/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Drew McIntyre vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 12/04) || YES = 4 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 17/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Erick Rowan vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Luke Harper vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 18/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Kalisto (RAW 24/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Jack Gallagher (NXT 26/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Neville vs. Austin Aries (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss (Payback) || YES = 1 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Payback) || YES = 3 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz (RAW 01/05) || YES = 4 ||
> Hideo Itami vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 10/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 15/05) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Trent Seven (UK Championship Special) || YES = 2 ||
> Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews (UK Championship Special) || YES = 3 ||
> *Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 34 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 6 ||
> *The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY (NXT Takeover: Chicago) || YES = 14 ||*
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal (Backlash) || YES = 2 ||
> Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick (205 Live 23/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz (Extreme Rules) || YES = 1 ||
> *Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins (Extreme Rules) || YES = 11 ||*
> Hideo Itami vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 07/06) || YES = 3 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Randy Orton (Money In The Bank) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Money In The Bank) || YES = 9 ||
> Dolph Ziggler vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 21/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Asuka vs. Nikki Cross (NXT 28/06) || YES = 11 ||
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 05/07) || YES = 3 ||
> The Bar vs. The Hardy Boyz (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 3 ||
> Brock Lesnar vs. Samoa Joe (Great Balls of Fire) || YES = 1 ||
> Drew Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali (205 Live 18/07) || YES = 2 ||
> The Usos vs. The New Day (Battleground) || YES = 2 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho (SmackDown 25/07) || YES = 1 ||
> Chad Gable vs. Rusev (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> John Cena vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 01/08) || YES = 1 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 02/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns (RAW 07/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Neville vs. Akira Tozawa (RAW 14/08) || YES = 1 ||
> *Andrade Almas vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 12 ||*
> The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Hideo Itami (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 3 ||
> *Asuka vs. Ember Moon (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 14 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre (NXT Takeover: Brooklyn) || YES = 1 ||
> The New Day vs. The Usos (SummerSlam Kickoff) || YES = 9 ||
> The Bar vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins (SummerSlam) || YES = 9 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens (SummerSlam) || YES = 1 ||
> *Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (SummerSlam) || YES = 16 ||*
> Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 30/08) || YES = 2 ||
> Bianca Belair vs. Kairi Sane (Mae Young Classic - Episode 5) || YES = 2 ||
> Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (RAW 04/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 05/09) || YES = 2 ||
> Kairi Sane vs. Shayna Baszler (Mae Young Classic - Finals) || YES = 2 ||
> Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs. The Bar (No Mercy) || YES = 9 ||
> Lars Sullivan vs. Oney Lorcan (NXT 27/09) || YES = 2 ||
> *The New Day vs. The Usos (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 10 ||*
> Randy Orton vs. Rusev (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 4 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 1 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Shane McMahon (Hell In A Cell) || YES = 3 ||
> Rich Swann vs. TJ Perkins (205 Live 10/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn vs. Randy Orton & Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 17/10) || YES = 3 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Finn Bálor (TLC) || YES = 4 ||
> Braun Strowman, Kane, The Miz & The Bar vs. Dean Ambrose, Kurt Angle & Seth Rollins (TLC) || YES = 1 ||
> Randy Orton vs. Sami Zayn (SmackDown 24/10) || YES = 3 ||
> Andrade Almas vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 25/10) || YES = 1 ||
> Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (SmackDown 07/11) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong (NXT 08/11) || YES = 1 ||
> *Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: WarGames) || YES = 12 ||*
> Drew McIntyre vs. Andrade Almas (NXT Takeover: WarGames) || YES = 6 ||
> Roderick Strong & The Authors of Pain vs. SAnitY vs. The Undisputed Era (NXT Takeover: WarGames) || YES = 8 ||
> The New Day vs. The Shield (Survivor Series) || YES = 2 ||
> The Bar vs. The Usos (Survivor Series) || YES = 3 ||
> *AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar (Survivor Series) || YES = 11 ||*
> Pete Dunne vs. Johnny Gargano (NXT 22/11) || YES = 4 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Randy Orton (SmackDown 28/11) || YES = 7 ||
> Johnny Gargano vs. Kassius Ohno (NXT 06/12) || YES = 5 ||
> Roman Reigns vs. Cesaro (RAW 11/12) || YES = 1 ||
> Adam Cole vs. Aleister Black (NXT 13/12) || YES = 1 ||
> AJ Styles vs. Jinder Mahal (Clash of Champions) || YES = 2 ||
> Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate (NXT 20/12) || YES = 4 ||
> Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe (RAW 25/12) || YES = 1 ||
> Aiden English & Rusev vs. Chad Gable & Shelton Benjamin vs. The New Day (SmackDown 26/12) || YES = 2 ||
> Aleister Black vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Killian Dain vs. Lars Sullivan (NXT 27/12) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> TNA/GFW:
> Davey Richards vs. Lashley (One Night Only: Live) || YES = 1 ||
> Eddie Edwards vs. Lashley (Impact Wrestling: Genesis) || YES = 4 ||
> Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy (Impact Wrestling 02/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (Impact Wrestling 06/04) || YES = 3 ||
> Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Low Ki vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Suicide (Impact Wrestling 20/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee (Impact Wrestling 18/05) || YES = 1 ||
> Angelina Love & Davey Richards vs. Alisha Edwards & Eddie Edwards (Slammiversary XV) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha Libre:
> Mr. Electro vs. Pirata Morgan (IWRG 08/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Golden Magic & Mr. Electro vs. Los Piratas (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Imposible vs. Relampago (IWRG 22/01) || YES = 1 ||
> Caifan & ***** Navarro vs. Hechicero & Solar (AULL 04/02) || YES = 1 ||
> Daga & Penta El Zero M vs. LA Park & Rey Escorpion (AULL 01/03) || YES = 1 ||
> *LA Park vs. Rush (Baracal Entertainment 11/03) || YES = 10 ||*
> Ayako Hamada vs. Taya (AAA 21/04) || YES = 1 ||
> Dragon Lee vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Caristico & El Soberano Jr. vs. Sanson & Ultimo Guerrero (CMLL 16/06) || YES = 1 ||
> Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (CMLL 20/06) || YES = 2 ||
> Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Psycho Clown (AAA TripleMania XXV) || YES = 3 ||
> Caristico, El Soberano Jr. & Mistico vs. La Peste Negra (CMLL Grand Prix) || YES = 1 ||
> Team Mexico vs. Team Rest of the World (CMLL Grand Prix) || YES = 3 ||
> Caristico vs. Volador Jr. (CMLL Super Viernes) || YES = 1 ||​


----------



## MC

It saddens me that Kento Miyahara vs Shuji Ishikawa isn't in the list  


Anyway, I think most of the list is fair. Most of it. Nice for by the way, NastyYaffa.


----------



## Yeah1993

I'm going to hang onto that list when I feel like watching 2017 (which I'm still working on now). Though I'm noticing some stuff I should backspace to save room....



> Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man) || YES = 2 ||


Oh boy. If there was ever a match in wrestling history I did not want to watch, it was sure as the hell fucking goddamn bastarding hell this.


Great effort everyone I look forward to lagging behind this year too.


----------



## Mordecay

Thanks Nasty for keeping track on the list, I have the same top 2 matches, GOATkada delivering the goods this year kada. Surprised to see Goto/Shibata so high, so as Hiromu/KUSHIDA I (I thought theur 3rd match was way better), I guess like Big Money Meltzer, we also give more points to matches that happened at the Tokyo Dome lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

I was busy catching up on some things I missed, so expect a couple of posts here. So from PWG I watched a bunch:


*YES to Michael Elgin vs Kyle O’ Reilly - PWG: Game Over Man!*

Kyle started early with the world on Elgin’s shoulder, and that was a running theme of the match. I appreciated that Elgin continued to sell this the rest of the match. This seemed also like the most urgent match, which was a nice change. There was a ton of slugging in this match which always works for me, and Elgin has some great power moves. That super falcon arrow looked sick, and actually effortless, which makes it even better (kicking out of it was dumb though). 

These two have a pretty fantastic chemistry to them, with Elgin’s power style melding well with O’Reilly’s brawling and submission based style. I thought this was really good, and could have been even better if they didn’t have the match go so long. Still, strong David vs Goliath match by both men. 

******

*
YES to Keith Lee vs Jeff Cobb - PWG: Game Over Man!*

OH BOY. HOSSES.

They had a feeling out process early, always cool to see Lee leapfrog over an opponent. And then Cobb just walks with Lee and suplexes him. Good lord man. Then Lee did a step up headsissors… somewhat effectively, but still. I keep forgetting Cobb is so agile too, being able to do back to back standing moonsaults and all. 

Then we had BIG MEN THROWING EACH OTHER AROUND. Cobb with a belly to belly, then Lee with his own (without leaving his feet), then a german by both men, god I love this. Headbutts put both behemoths down. I do really love how Lee can just effortlessly throw Cobb around, seemingly without looking like he tries that much, it makes him look that much like a monster. Cobb continues to throw germans too, which is damn impressive. Literally, how many of these can he do? Cobb put away Lee with a tour of the islands.

This was just tremendous, and so much fun. You have two giant, powerful men who spent an entire match bruising one another and throwing one another around. Lee just has such an amazing presence, but Cobb stole the show with just how many times he threw around the around 350 pound Lee, and a lot of those were deadlift. Also, Cobb actually was a pretty good babyface in peril for a good chunk of this match as well. My only criticism is that it did feel disjointed at time. Otherwise, I loved this so much.

*****1/4*

*YES to Chosen Bros (Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle) vs Donovan Dijack and Keith Lee - PWG Battle of Los Angeles: Night 1*

I mean, it wasn’t a surprise that I would enjoy a match where two HOSSES were a team named after Space Jam, and the other two that I already love because they suplex dudes like crazy.
Within the first few minutes, we had Dijack manhandling Riddle, Lee running like a CW, and Cobb somehow swinging Dijack around like goddamn Spike Dudley. Dijack and Lee as a team are just awesome, two giant dudes with power and presence. Riddle came in with a great house of fire. This eventually just turned into a cluster of a match, but how could you not like big dudes throwing each other around and hitting each other hard? Lee and Dijack doing a moonsault and phoenix splash combo was amazing. This was just a fun as hell match with a bunch of great spots. 

*****1/4
*

*YES to Donovan Dijack vs Keith Lee - PWG Battle of Los Angeles: Night 3*

Much like their EVOLVE encounters, this was a match of two huge HOSSES doing moves HOSSES shouldn’t be doing. Keith Lee really helps make these kind of things feel special because of how well he handles his size and how much charisma he has. They did some insane moves, powered out of what would normally end matches for them, including both dudes doing no-sells and kick outs at 1 (which normally I would be EH on, but this worked and I loved it). They even did a nice bit of storytelling with the Monstars stuff from Night 1. This was an excellent and fun car crash that I loved.

*****1/2*

*YES to Jeff Cobb vs Keith Lee vs Ricochet - PWG Battle of Los Angeles: Night 3*

Excellent match between two HOSSES… and Ricochet, who turned out to be the surprise winner in the end. The entire match was just so much fun, between all of the moves done, to when Cobb and Lee just were tossing around Ricochet like a paperweight that was in their way. Wouldn’t have had Ricochet win it again, I think Lee was most over here, but this was great. 

*****1/4*

*
YES to Walter vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Night 2*

I watched this as a stand alone match, and good lord. These two beat the holy shit out of one another, on top of them having just the best chemistry. Zack tried everything, went for all his bread and butter holds, but Walter had an answer for everything, right down to the last bridging attempt where Walter caught him in a sleeper for the win. The real highlights were watching how brutal, physical, and downright scary Walter was as he threw Sabre around like a small child, manhandling the dude as he attempted to chop straight through Sabre with some of the best chops ever. Did I also mention how GOAT Walter’s selling of his arms were as Sabre worked on them periodically throughout, to try and stop his chest from getting massacred by those chops? Everything about this was just outstanding, I have zero negative comments really. 

*******


And I tried to catch up on a lot of EVOLVE as well.

*YES to WALTER vs Matt Riddle vs Keith Lee vs Tracy Williams - EVOLVE 91*

I really liked how they structured this, teasing and building up the two HOSSES in Lee and Walter by having Riddle and hot sauce keep getting in the way. It only helped the crowd to get even more hyped up for Lee/Walter. Meanwhile, Riddle/Williams continued to show hard feelings as former partners as they battled.
Final stretches of this match were awesome, with just a bunch of great spots, the majority of them involving Walter, Lee, and Riddle. The triple german was insane, as was the giant senton by Riddle as well. Fantastic match.

*****1/4*

*YES to Keith Lee vs Zack Sabre Jr.- EVOLVE 93*

This was one of the more interesting dynamics in styles I’ve seen this year, with Sabre the master technician vs the huge, strong, yet agile Lee. I loved Sabre almost attaching himself onto Lee with different submissions like a spider at times, but Lee always had his power as an answer to whatever Sabre tried. Surprised that Zack sneaked out with a rollup, but at least it didn’t hurt Lee much. Pretty good match, a bit disjointed at times with the styles clash, but really fun.

******
*
NO but Recommended - Matt Riddle vs Tracy Williams - EVOLVE 93*

This was just a very violent match between former teammates where they just set out to destroy one another. It was great fun to watch Riddle destroy poor Williams with some of his brutal kicks, but this really was a match where both guys remained on an even playing field throughout. We got both a piledriver and a fisherman buster on the apron, and then construction began with a barricade, which lead to a huge senton by Riddle, and a tombstone for a huge near fall. After a flurry of interference, they started overdoing the kickouts some, and this is where it felt like it was going too long. The ending was nice in that Riddle just kept doing big moves in succession till he was forced to use the bromission, but man they did too many kickouts here. Still, fun match overall.

****3/4*


*YES to Keith Lee vs Matt Riddle - EVOLVE 94
*
They added a ton of drama and even more physicaility onto their first meeting, and this ended up being even better than that match from EVOLVE 87. Now, they held utter contempt for one another, and it showed in every single move they did. It felt like they were really trying to hurt each other, compared to how both these guys are normally more laid back. It just climbed from the start, and felt more like a nonstop 20 minute barrage of bigger and more physicality until they reached the point where they couldn’t go any higher, and then Riddle finally couldn’t get up. I love seeing Lee finally win a title, and this was just so awesome in every way.

*****3/4*


----------



## Dr. Middy

This was really fun, and I love that last year I was really only watching WWE. Thanks for everybody in this thread for opening up my eyes on all the other wrestling that I was missing. I ended up with almost 200 matches that I would have put above ******

For my top 10, I have:

1.	Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Sakura Genesis - *******
2.	Tetsuya Naito vs Kenny Omega – NJPW G1 Climax 27 (Final Day) - *******
3.	Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 18, Block B) - *******
4.	Keith Lee vs Tomohiro Ishii - RPW/NJPW Global Wars UK (Night 1) - *******
5.	Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW Cup Day 6 - *******
6.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs Walter – PWG All Star Weekend - (Night 2) - *******
7.	AJ Styles vs John Cena – WWE Royal Rumble - *****3/4*
8.	Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne – WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago - *****3/4*
9.	Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW G1 Special in the USA (Night 2) - *****3/4*
10.	Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 1, Block A) - *****3/4
*

*(*****)*


Spoiler: ***** Matches



1.	Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Sakura Genesis 
2.	Tetsuya Naito vs Kenny Omega – G1 Climax 27, Final Day
3.	Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 18, Block B)
4.	Keith Lee vs Tomohiro Ishii - RPW/NJPW Global Wars UK Night 1
5.	Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW Cup Day 6
6.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs Walter – PWG All Star Weekend- Night 2


*(****3/4)*


Spoiler: ****3/4 Matches



7.	AJ Styles vs John Cena – WWE Royal Rumble
8.	Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne – WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago
9.	Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW G1 Special in the USA (Night 2)
10.	Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 1, Block A)
11.	Keith Lee vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 94
12.	Kenny Omega vs Michael Elgin - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 8, Block B)
13.	Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega – Wrestle Kingdom 11
14.	Kota Ibushi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Power Struggle 2017
15.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito – NJPW Dominion
16.	Tomohiro Ishii vs Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 15, Block A)
17.	KUSHIDA vs Will Osperay – NJPW BOTSJ Finals
18.	Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega – NJPW Donatku
19.	Tetsuya Natio vs Michael Elgin - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka
20.	The Usos vs The New Day - WWE Hell In A Cell 2017
21.	Donovan Dijack vs Keith Lee – PWG: Battle of Los Angeles Night 3


*(****1/2)*


Spoiler: ****1/2 Matches



22.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito – Wrestle Kingdom 12
23.	Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles - WWE Survivor Series 2017
24.	Penta el 0M & Rey Fenix vs The Young Bucks vs Matt Sydal & Ricochet – PWG: Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock and Roll
25.	AJ Styles vs Baron Corbin vs Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Dolph Ziggler – WWE Money in the Bank
26.	Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 16, Block B)
27.	Ember Moon vs Asuka - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III
28.	Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe vs Brock Lesnar – WWE Summerslam 2017
29.	Kazuchika Okada vs Satoshi Kojima - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 8, Block B)
30.	Roppongi Vice vs The Young Bucks – NJPW Dominion
31.	Will Osperay vs Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka
32.	Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne - WWE NXT 12/20/17
33.	Tetsuya Naito vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2017
34.	Kyle O’Reilly vs Fred Yehi – EVOLVE 83
35.	Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 17, Block A)
36.	Matt Riddle vs Keith Lee – EVOLVE 87
37.	Tetsuya Naito vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 9, Block A)
38.	Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11
39.	EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 14, Block B)
40.	Mil Muertes vs Jeremiah Crane – Lucha Underground 8/9/17
41.	Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Bray Wyatt – WWE Extreme Rules
42.	Jay White vs Will Osperay – ROH War of the Worlds: Toronto
43.	Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 11, Block A)
44.	Killshot vs Dante Fox – Lucha Underground 9/27/17 – Ultima Lucha III
45.	Kenny Omega vs Minoru Suzuki – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 2, Block B)
46.	Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle vs Donovan Dijack and Keith Lee – PWG: Battle of Los Angeles Night 1
47.	Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 5, Block A)
48.	Mil Muertes vs Jeremiah Crane vs Cage - Ultima Lucha III Night 4
49.	KUSHIDA vs Will Osperay - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling 2017
50.	Michael Elgin vs Kenny Omega – NJPW G1 Special in the USA (Night 1)
51.	Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Dominion
52.	The Mack vs Johnny Mundo – Lucha Underground 5/31/17
53.	Trent Beretta vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Power Struggle 2017
54.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 17, Block A)
55.	Tyler Bate vs Mark Andrews – WWE UK Championship Special (5/19/17)
56.	Dragon Lee vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1)
57.	KUSHIDA vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW Dominion
58.	Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs The Leaders of the New School (Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr.) – PWG: Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock and Roll)
59.	Ricochet vs Will Osperay – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 2)
60.	Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate – WWE UK Championship Tournament
61.	Juice Robinson vs Tetsuya Naito – NJPW Toyonokuni
62.	KUSHIDA vs Ryusuke Taguchi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 11)
63.	The Young Bucks vs The Broken Hardyz – ROH Supercard of Honor XI
64.	Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee – NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka
65.	Tomohiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega – NJPW Cup Night 2
66.	Authors of Pain vs DIY vs The Revival – WWE NXT Takeover: Orlando


*(****1/4)*


Spoiler: ****1/4 Matches



67.	Dean Ambrose vs John Cena vs The Miz vs Baron Corbin vs Bray Wyatt vs AJ Styles – WWE Elimination Chamber
68.	Cody Rhodes vs Jay Lethal – ROH Supercard of Honor XI
69.	Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito – NJPW G1 Special in the USA (Night 1)
70.	Keith Lee vs Jeff Cobb – PWG: Game Over Man!
71.	Johnny Gargano vs Kassius Ohno - WWE NXT 12/7/17
72.	Walter vs Matt Riddle vs Keith Lee vs Tracy Williams – EVOLVE 91
73.	Aleister Black vs Velveteen Dream - WWE NXT Takeover: War Games
74.	Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo - Ultima Lucha III Night 4
75.	Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins vs The Miz – WWE Raw 5/1/17
76.	Drew Galloway vs Will Osperay – WPCW Exit Wounds
77.	Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 3, Block A)
78.	Cody Rhodes vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW G1 Special in the USA (Night 1)
79.	Nikki Cross vs Asuka – WWE NXT 6/28/17
80.	Prince Puma vs PJ Black – Lucha Underground 7/19/17
81.	Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 1, Block A)
82.	Fenix vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez - Ultima Lucha III Night 2
83.	Kenny Omega vs Juice Robinson - NJPW Destruction in Kobe 2017
84.	Keith Lee vs Brian Cage vs Sami Callihan – PWG: Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock and Roll)
85.	Marty Scurll vs Ricochet – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 12)
86.	Kenny Omega vs Juice Robinson – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 14, Block B)
87.	The New Day vs The Usos - WWE Summerslam 2017
88.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 11, Block A)
89.	Adam Cole vs Jonathan Gresham – IWC Super Indy Finals
90.	Juice Robinson vs Kazuchika Okada – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 10, Block A)
91.	Io Shirai vs Shayna Baszler – Stardom: Stardom of Champions
92.	The Young Bucks vs War Machine vs Best Friends – ROH: Best in the World
93.	Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 4, Block B)
94.	DIY vs Authors of Pain – WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago
95.	War Games: The Undisputed Era (Adam Cole, Kyle O’Reilly, Bobby Fish) vs SANITY (Eric Young, Killian Dain, Alexander Wolfe) vs Authors of Pain and Rodrick Strong - WWE NXT Takeover: War Games
96.	Hiromu Takahashi vs Ricochet – NJPW Toyonokuni
97.	AJ Styles vs Finn Balor - WWE TLC 2017
98.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 1, Block A)
99.	The Young Bucks vs Roppongi Vice – NJPW G1 Special in the USA (Night 2)
100.	Bayley vs Charlotte – WWE Raw 2/13/17
101.	Jeff Cobb vs Keith Lee vs Ricochet – PWG: Battle of Los Angeles Night 3
102.	Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Special in the USA (Night 2)
103.	Yuji Nagata vs Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 5, Block A)
104.	KUSHIDA vs Marty Scurll – ROH: Best in the World
105.	KUSHIDA vs BUSHI – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 5)
106.	Matt Riddle vs Kyle O’ Reilly – EVOLVE 84
107.	Io Shirai vs Kairi Hojo – Stardom the Highest
108.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs Matt Riddle – EVOLVE 86
109.	Cedric Alexander vs Noam Dar vs Jack Gallagher vs TJ Perkins vs Mustafa Ali – WWE 205 Live 2/07/17
110.	Mark Andrews vs Pete Dunne – WWE UK Championship Tournament
111.	Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11
112.	Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijack – EVOLVE 81
113.	The Hardyz vs Cesaro/Sheamus vs Enzo/Cass vs Anderson/Gallows – WWE Wrestlemania
114.	Katsuyori Shibata vs Minoru Suzuki – NJPW Cup Night 2
115.	Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens – WWE Royal Rumble
116.	YOSHI-HASHI vs SANADA – NJPW Cup Night 2


*(****)*


Spoiler: **** Matches



117.	Neville vs Jack Gallagher – WWE Fastlane 2017
118.	Keith Lee vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 93
119.	Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 3, Block A)
120.	The New Day vs The Usos – WWE Battleground
121.	Jeremiah Crane vs Killshot – Lucha Underground 6/28/17
122.	Tozawa vs Neville – WWE Raw 8/14/17
123.	EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Kings of Pro Wrestling
124.	The Usos vs The Bar (Cesaro and Sheamus) - WWE Survivor Series 2017
125.	Bianca Belair vs Kairi Sane - WWE Mae Young Classic #5
126.	Marty Scurll vs Will Osperay - NJPW Power Struggle 2017
127.	Johnny Gargano vs Pete Dunne - WWE NXT 11/23/17
128.	Michael Elgin vs Kyle O’ Reilly – PWG: Game Over Man!
129.	Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe - WWE RAW 12/25/17
130.	Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Drew McIntyre - WWE NXT Takeover: War Games
131.	Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) vs. Anthony Henry & James Drake - EVOLVE 88
132.	Jack Gallagher vs Tyler Bate – NXT 4/26/17
133.	Tomohiro Ishii vs YOSHI-HASHI – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 7, Block A)
134.	Timothy Thatcher vs Jason Kincaid - EVOLVE 87
135.	John Cena vs Shinsuke Nakamura – Smackdown 8/1/17
136.	Kazuchika Okada vs SANADA - G1 Climax NJPW (Night 6, Block B)
137.	Charlotte vs Becky Lynch – WWE Smackdown 7/18/17
138.	Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs Cesaro and Sheamus - WWE Summerslam 2017
139.	Justin Thunder Liger vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 2)
140.	Keith Lee vs Ricochet – EVOLVE 80
141.	Yuji Nagata vs Kota Ibushi – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 13, Block A)
142.	Zack Sabre Jr vs Jaka - EVOLVE 87
143.	Samoa Joe vs Brock Lesnar – WWE Great Balls of Fire
144.	Andrade “Cien” Almas vs Johnny Gargano - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III
145.	Cesaro and Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins - WWE No Mercy 2017
146.	Kenny Omega vs Satoshi Kojima – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 10, Block A)
147.	Cesaro/Sheamus vs The Hardy Boyz – WWE Great Balls of Fire
148.	Kenny Omega vs EVIL – G1 Climax (Night 12, Block B)
149.	Tetsuya Naito vs Yuji Nagata – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 7, Block A)
150.	SANADA vs Satoshi Kojima – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 14, Block B)
151.	AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens – WWE Backlash
152.	Ricochet vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 4)
153.	SANADA vs EVIL – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 2, Block B)
154.	Juice Robinson vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Special in the USA (Night 1)
155.	Marty Scurll vs Adam Cole – ROH Supercard of Honor XI
156.	Kota Ibushi vs Bad Luck Fale - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 9, Block A)
157.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs Dolph Ziggler – WWE Smackdown 6/20/17
158.	Yuji Nagata vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 15, Block A)
159.	Will Osperay vs Hiromu Takahashi – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 12)
160.	Trevor Lee vs Lio Rush – PWG: Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock and Roll)
161.	Bad Luck Fale vs Yuji Nagata – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 17, Block A)
162.	Neville vs Cedric Alexander – WWE 205 Live 1/24/17
163.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs Ethan Page – EVOLVE 84
164.	Hideo Itami vs Bobby Roode – WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago
165.	War Machine vs. Adam Page & Cody – NJPW G1 Climax 27, Final Day
166.	Volador Jr. vs ACH – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 11)
167.	Juice Robinson vs SANADA – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 12, Block B)
168.	Keith Lee vs Kyle O’Reilly – EVOLVE 82
169.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima
170.	The Young Bucks vs. Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi – NJPW G1 Climax 27, Final Day
171.	KUSHIDA vs Volador Jr – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 13)
172.	Keith Lee vs Donovan Dijack – EVOLVE 84
173.	ACH vs Tiger Mask IV – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 5)
174.	The New Day vs The Shield - WWE Survivor Series 2017
175.	Ryusuke Taguchi vs El Desperado – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 5)
176.	Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar – WWE Wrestlemania 33
177.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs Lio Rush – EVOLVE 83
178.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hirooki Goto – NJPW Sakura Genesis 
179.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs Lio Rush – EVOLVE 85
180.	KUSHIDA vs El Desperado – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1)
181.	Will Osperay vs Volador Jr. vs Dragon Lee vs Jay White – ROH Supercard of Honor XI
182.	Matt Riddle vs Drew Galloway – EVOLVE 83
183.	SANITY vs Kassius Ohno, Ruby Riot, Tye Dillinger, & Rodrick Strong – NXT Takeover: Orlando
184.	Matt Riddle vs Katsuyori Shibata – RPW High Stakes
185.	Austin Aries vs Neville – WWE Wrestlemania 33
186.	ACH vs Zack Sabre Jr. – EVOLVE 80
187.	Authors of Pain vs DIY – WWE NXT: San Antonio
188.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs War Machine – NJPW Sakura Genesis
189.	Neville vs Austin Aries – WWE Payback
190.	The Hardys vs The Young Bucks vs VPA Vice – ROH 15th Anniversary
191.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs Bobby Roode – WWE NXT: San Antonio
192.	Randy Orton vs AJ Styles – WWE Smackdown 3/7/17


*(***3/4)*


Spoiler: ***3/4 Matches



193.	Aleister Black vs Andrade Almas – WWE NXT Takeover: Orlando
194.	Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks – WWE Great Balls of Fire
195.	Oney Lorcan vs Andrade “Cien” Almas – WWE NXT 3/22/17
196.	Matt Riddle vs Tracy Williams – EVOLVE 93
197.	EVIL vs Juice Robinson – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 4, Block B)
198.	The Young Bucks vs War Machine – PWG: Game Over Man!
199.	Timothy Thatcher vs Zack Sabre Jr - EVOLVE 88
200.	Kenny Omega vs SANADA – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 16, Block B)
201.	Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi - NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima 2017
202.	SANITY (Eric Young and Alexander Wolfe) vs The Authors of Pain - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III
203.	Hirooki Goto vs Togi Makabe – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 5, Block A)
204.	Jinder Mahal vs AJ Styles – WWE Night of Champions
205.	AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon – WWE Wrestlemania 33
206.	Tetsuya Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr. – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 13, Block A)
207.	Dolph Ziggler vs Baron Corbin vs Bobby Roode – WWE Night of Champions
208.	AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens - WWE Summerslam 2017
209.	Bad Luck Fale vs Tomohiro Ishii – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 13, Block A)
210.	AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens – WWE Smackdown 7/25/17
211.	Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 3, Block A)
212.	Matt Riddle vs Jeff Cobb – EVOLVE 85
213.	Aleister Black vs Hideo Itami - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III
214.	Juice Robinson vs Satoshi Kojima – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 2, Block B)
215.	Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns - WWE Raw 8/7/17
216.	Yuji Nagata vs YOSHI-HASHI – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 1, Block A)
217.	Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns – WWE Payback
218.	The Mack, Killshot, and Dante Fox vs The Reptile Tribe (Drago, Pindar, and Vibora) – Ultima Lucha III Night 3
219.	ACH vs BUSHI – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1)
220.	Austin Aries vs Neville – WWE Extreme Rules Roppongi Vice, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes (Mark & Jay) vs The Young Bucks, Marty Scurll, Yujiro Takahashi, & Bad Luck Fale – NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 1)
221.	Keith Lee vs Fred Yehi - EVOLVE 85
222.	Minoru Suzuki vs SANADA - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 4, Block B)
223.	Mustafa Ali vs Neville – WWE 205 Live 3/21/17
224.	Ricochet vs Dragon Lee – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 6)
225.	Dragon Lee, Jay White, Juice Robinson, Titan and Volador Jr. vs. BUSHI, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA and Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Special In The USA (Night 2)
226.	Kenny Omega vs Toru Yano - NJPW G1 Climax (Night 6, Block B)
227.	Los Ingobernables de Japon (SANADA, EVIL & BUSHI) vs. Taguchi Japan (Ryusuke Taguchi, Juice Robinson & Ricochet) & CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Bullet Club (Yujiro Takahashi, Hangman Page & Bad Luck Fale) & Suzukigun (Zack Sabre Jr., Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Taichi) – NJPW Dominion
228.	Will Osperay vs Dragon Lee – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 6)
229.	Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole – PWG: Game Over Man!
230.	Breezango vs The Usos – WWE Backlash
231.	Michael Elgin vs Satoshi Kojima – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 6, Block B)
232.	Bayley vs Alexa Bliss – WWE Payback
233.	Satoshi Kojima vs EVIL – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 18, Block B)
234.	Will Osperay vs Marty Scurll – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 1)
235.	Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle vs Dave & Jake Crist – PWG: Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock and Roll)
236.	Trent Seven vs Pete Dunne – WWE UK Championship Special (5/19/17)
237.	Hiromu Takahashi vs Marty Scurll – NJPW BOTSJ (Night 10)
238.	Juice Robinson vs Michael Elgin – NJPW G1 Climax (Night 18, Block B)
239.	EVIL vs Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW Toyonokuni
240.	Jinder Mahal vs Sami Zayn vs Dolph Ziggler vs Erik Rowan vs Luke Harper vs Mojo Rawley – WWE Smackdown 4/18/17
241.	Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens – WWE Wrestlemania 33
242.	Becky Lynch vs Mickie James – WWE Elimination Chamber
243.	Asuka vs Ember Moon – WWE NXT Takeover: Orlando
244.	Luke Harper vs Randy Orton – WWE Elimination Chamber 
245.	Bray Wyatt vs AJ Styles vs John Cena – WWE Smackdown 2/14/17



Thanks to @NastyYaffa , @Corey , @Rainmaka! , @Lump Of Cole , @TJQ , @Mordecay , @MC 16 , @TD Stinger , and a bunch of others for making this a fun as hell thread. :becky2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

1.)	_*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11*_-********

2.) _*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Dominion 6.11 in Osaka-jo Hall*_-_******+*_

3.) Tetsuya Naito (A Block winner) vs. Kenny Omega (B Block winner) in the finals of the G1 Climax from Night 19 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-*****+

4.) Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega in the B Block final from Night 18 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-*****

5.)	_*Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017*_-*******

6.)	Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 16 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-*****

7.)	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito in the A Block final from Night 17 of NJPW G1 Climax 27 (A Block final)-****3/4
8.)	AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar from WWE Survivor Series-****3/4

9.)	*Hideki Suzuki vs. Yuji Okabayashi for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Endless Survivor 5/5/17*-*****3/4*

10.)	B]Kushida vs. Will Ospreay from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Finals[/B]-_*****3/4*_
11.)	*Michael Elgin vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from AAW Take No Prisoners*-*****3/4*

12.) Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 2-****3/4

13.)	*Testuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka*-*****3/4*

14.)	*Sanshiro Takagi vs. Minoru Suzuki in an Empty Arena Match from DDT Street Wrestling in Tokyo Dome*-*****3/4*

15.)	*Testuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11*-*****3/4/I]*_

16.)	KAI & Naoya Nomura vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) for the vacant AJPW World Tag Team Championship from AJPW 45th Anniversary Summer Explosion-****3/4

17.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from NJPW Power Struggle-****3/4
18.)	Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship from CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 7/5/17-****3/4

19.)	*Michael Elgin vs. Kenny Omega in the first round of the IWGP United States Championship tournament from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 1*-*****3/4*

20.) Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Big R Shimizu in a #1 Contenders Match for the Open The Dream Gate Championship from Dragon Gate Scandal Gate: 5 Unit Survival Race Night 19-****3/4

21.)	Michael Elgin vs. Kenny Omega from Night 8 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****3/4

22.)	*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega in the finals of the IWGP United States Heavyweight Championship from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 2-****3/4*


23.)	*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-******3/4*

24.) Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin from Night 4 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****3/4
25.)	*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11*-*****3/4*

26.)	*Will Ospreay vs. Ricochet from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 2017 Night 2*-*****3/4*

27.)	Kota Ibushi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi from Night 11 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****3/4

28.)	*Trevor Lee vs. Chip Day for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship from CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 3/25/17-****3/4*

29.)	*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19/17-******3/4*

30.)	Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 1 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****3/4

31.) Kushida vs. Will Ospreay for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling-****1/2
32.)	*Adam Cole vs. Jonathan Gresham in the finals of the Super Indy Championship tournament from IWC Super Indy 16-****1/2*
33.)	Kenny Omega vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 2 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/2
34.) Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii for the Tokyo Dome IWGP Heavyweight Championship Challenge Rights Certificate from NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling-****1/2
35.)	Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 3 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/2
36.)	Killshot vs. Dante Fox in a Hell of War Match from Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha Tres 9/27/17-****1/2
37.)	Team CMLL (Diamante Azul, Dragon Lee, Ultimo Guerrero, Valiente, Rush, Euforia, Mephisto, & Volador Jr.) vs. Rest of the World (Michael Elgin, Juice Robinson, Sam Adonis, Kenny King, Matt Taven, Marco Corleone, Johnny Idol, & Satoshi Kojima) in a Grand Prix Torneo Cibernetico from CMLL International Grand Prix-****1/2
38.)	Matt Riddle vs. Tomohiro Ishii from RPW British J Cup-****1/2
39.) Kenny Omega vs. Juice Robinson for the IWGP United States Championship from NJPW Destruction in Kobe-****1/2

40.)	*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka*-*****1/2*

41.)	*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega from Wrestling Dontaku*-*****1/2*
42.)	Volador Jr. vs. Cavernario for the NWA World Welterweight Championship from CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 6/20/17-****1/2

43.)	*Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Champion from NXT TakeOver: Chicago*-*****1/2*

44.)	*Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 81*-*****1/2*
45.)	Kenny Omega vs. EVIL from Night 12 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/2
46.)	Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from AAW Thursday Night Special-****1/2
47.)	Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL from Night 14 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/2

48.)	*Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo*-*****1/2*

49.) Over Generation (CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Eita) vs. MaxiMuM (Kotoka, Masato Yoshino, & Naruki Doi) vs. VerserK (El Lindaman, Shingo Takagi, & T-Hawk) in 5 Unit Survival Race 3-Way 6-Man Tag Team Match from Dragon Gate Scandal Gate: 5 Unit Survival Race Night 19:-****1/2

50.)	Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee in a Last Man Standing Match for the WWN Championship from EVOLVE 94-****1/2 

51.)	*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Dragon Lee from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 5/17/17*-*****1/2*

52.)	Jeff Cobb & War Machine vs. British Strong Style (Pete Dunne, Trent Seven, & Tyler Bate) from OTT WrestleRama Dublin-****1/2

53.)	Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe in a Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Universal Championship from WWE SummerSlam-****1/2

54.)	Satoshi Kojima vs. Kazuchika Okada from Night 8 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/2

55.)	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 15 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/2

56.)	*T-Hawk vs. Naruki Doi in the King of Gate tournament finals from Dragon Gate King of Gate Day 19-****1/2*

57.) Keith Lee vs. Tomohiro Ishii from RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 1-****1/2

58.)	*Matt Riddle vs. Marty Scurll from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast*-*****1/2*

59.)	Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo for the KO-D Openweight Championship from DDT Peter Pan-****1/2

60.)	*Trevor Lee vs. Brad Attitude for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship from CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 1/18/17-****1/2*

61.)	*The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Penta El Zero M & Rey Fénix in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)*-*****1/2*

62.) Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy K-ness JKS, Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito) vs. VerserK (El Lindaman, Punch Tominaga, Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk & Takashi Yoshida) in a 5 Unit Survival Race No DQ Match-Losing Unit Must Disband from Dragon Gate: Dangerous Gate-****1/2

63.)	*Kazuchika Okada vs. Tiger Mask W from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show*-*****1/2*

64.) The Chosen Bros (Matt Riddle & Jeff Cobb) vs. The Monstars (Keith Lee & Donovan Dijak) from PWG Battle of Los Angeles-****1/2

65.) Volador Jr. vs. Caristico for the Leyenda de Plata from CMLL Arena Mexico 10/20/17-****1/2

66.)	*Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-******1/2*

67.)	*Ultimo Guerrero & Sanson vs. Caristico & Soberano Jr. in the Gran Alternativa tournament finals from CMLL Super Viernes 6/16/17-****1/2*

68.)	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 1 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/2
69.) *Hiromu Takahashi vs. Kushida for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Dominion 6.11 in Osaka-jo Hall*-*****1/2*
*70.)	Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 5 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/2

71.)	Matt Riddle vs. Travis Banks from PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies-****1/2

72.) WALTER vs. Matt Riddle for the PROGRESS Atlas Championship from PROGRESS: New York City-****1/2

73.) Bullet Club (Cody, Hangman Page, Marty Scurll, & The Young Bucks) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito, SANADA, EVIL, BUSHI, & Hiromu Takahashi) from ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 1-****1/2

74.)	Burari Street Wrestling Gauntlet Match for the DDT King of Dark Championship from DDT Peter Pan-****1/2
75.) Will Ospreay vs. Flip Gordon from ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Chicago-****1/2
76.) The New Day vs. The Usos in a Tag Team Hell in a Cell Match for the Smackdown WWE Tag Team Championship from WWE Hell in a Cell-****1/4

77.) Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Susumu Yokosuka for the Open The Dream Gate Championship from Dragon Gate: Gate of Destiny-****1/4

78.)	Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kento Miyahara for the Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship from AJPW 45th Anniversary Summer Explosion-****1/4

79.)	Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brian Cage for the GHC Heavyweight Championship from NOAH Summer Navigation 11th Jr. Heavyweight Tag League Day 8-****1/4
*

80.)	*Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestle Kingdom 11*-*****1/4*

81.)	*Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship from WrestleMania 33*-*****1/4*

82.) *The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks in a Ladder Match for the ROH Tag Team Championship from ROH Supercard of Honor XI*-*****1/4*
83.)	*Yuji Nagata vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 11 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4
*
84.)	*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 17 of NJPW G1 Climax 27 -****1/4*

85.)	*The Hardyz vs. The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice in a Las Vegas Street Fight for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show*-*****1/4*

86.)	* Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams in an Anything Goes Match for the WWN Championship from EVOLVE 93-****1/4

87.) Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima-****1/4*

88.)	*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito in the first round of the IWGP United States Championship tournament from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 1-****1/4*
89.)	*Pete Dunne vs. Mark Haskins for the PROGRESS Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando*-*****1/4*
90.) Jay White vs. Punishment Martinez in a Las Vegas Street Fight from ROH Death Before Dishonor XV-****1/4

91.)	*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Trent? For the PWG Championship from PWG Head Like A Cole-****1/4*

92.)	*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Lio Rush for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 85*-*****1/4*

93.)	*Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani for the World of Stardom Championship from Stardom Galaxy Stars*-****1/4

94.) Kenny Omega vs. Beretta for the IWGP United States Championship from NJPW Power Struggle-****1/4

95.) Matt Riddle vs. Minoru Suzuki from RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 2-****1/4

96.) Johnny Gargano vs. Kassius Ohno from NXT 12/6/17-****1/4

97.)	*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the semi-finals for the IWGP United States Championship from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 2-****1/4*

98.) *Lucha Bros. vs. The Young Bucks for the PWG Tag Team Championship from PWG Head Like A Cole-****1/4*

99.)	Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 9 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

100.)	Kenny Omega vs. Juice Robinson from Night 14 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

101.)	*CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, & The Briscoes) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & The Young Bucks) from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2*-*****1/4*

102.)	*Matt Riddle vs. Trent Steven for the Atlas Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando*-*****1/4*

103.)	Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee vs. Tracy Williams vs. WALTER in a Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWN Championship from EVOLVE 91-****1/4

104.)	Marty Scurll vs. Tetsuya Naito from RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 1-****1/4

105.) David Starr vs. Jordan Devlin from OTT WrasslePops-****1/4

106.)	Juice Robinson vs. Kazuchika Okada from Night 10 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

107.)	Kota Ibushi vs. Yuji Nagata from Night 13 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

108.) Sami Callihan vs. Rey Fénix for the AAW Heavyweight Championship from AAW Defining Moment-****1/4

109.)	*Adam Cole vs. Sami Callihan from PWG Head Like A Cole-****1/4*

110.)	*Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 79*-*****1/4*

111.)	Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 11 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

112.)	*Hideki Suzuki vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani for the BJW Strong World Heavyweight Championship from BJW Road to Ryogokutan 6/6/17-****1/4*

113.)	Jay Lethal vs. Hiromu Takahashi from ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Columbus-****1/4

114.)	Satoshi Kojima vs. SANADA from Night 14 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

115.)	The Authors of Pain & Roderick Strong vs. The Undisputed Era (Adam Cole, Bobby Fish, & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. SAnitY (Eric Young, Alexander Wolfe, & Killian Dain) in the WarGames Match from NXT TakeOver: WarGames-****1/4

116.) Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young in a Last Man Standing Match from ROH Death Before Dishonor XV-****1/4

117.)	*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Matt Riddle for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from Rev Pro High Stakes 2017*-*****1/4*

118.)	*Kento Miyahara vs. Shuji Ishikawa for the AJPW Triple Crown Championship from AJPW Super Power! 2017 Super Power Series Day 6*-*****1/4*

119.)	Kazusada Higuchi & Shigehiro Irie vs. HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji for the KO-D Tag Team Championship from DDT Peter Pan-****1/4

120.)	*Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Ikkitosen: DeathMatch Survivor 3/5/2017*-*****1/4*

121.)	Juice Robinson vs. SANADA from Night 12 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

122.)	Yuji Nagata vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 15 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

123.)	Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak in the quaterfinals of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 3-****1/4

124.)	Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA from Night 6 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

125.)	Ricochet vs. Jeff Cobb vs. Keith Lee in the finals of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 3-****1/4

126.)	*Shingo Takagi vs. Naruki Doi from Dragon Gate King of Gate Day 18-****1/4*

127.)	*The Young Bucks vs. War Machine vs. Best Friends in a Three-Way Texas Tornado Tag Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Best in the World-****1/4*

128.)	YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tetsuya Naito from Night 3 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

129.)	Cesaro & Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins for the Raw Tag Team Championship from WWE SummerSlam-****1/4

130.)	Matt Riddle vs. WALTER for the PROGRESS Atlas Championship from PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS-****1/4

131.)	Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto from Night 3 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

132.)	SANADA vs. EVIL from Night 2 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

133.)	*Matt Riddle vs. Kyle O’Reilly for the WWN Championship from EVOLVE 84*-*****1/4*

134.)	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata from Night 5 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

135.)	*Daisuke Sekimoto v. Hideki Suzuki for the BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship from Ikkitosen: DeathMatch Survivor 3/30/17*-*****1/4*

136.)	*Sami Callihan and Shane Strickland vs. South Pacific Power Trip from PROGRESS: Orlando*-*****1/4*

137.)	Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Kagetsu for the World of Stardom Championship from Stardom Midsummer Champions-****1/4

138.)	Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks from PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless-****1/4

139.)	*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Kushida for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from RPW Epic Encounter*-*****1/4*

140.)	*Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS*-*****1/4*

141.)	HARASHIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. ALL OUT (Akito & Konosuke Takeshita) for the KO-D Tag Team Championship from DDT: God Bless DDT-****1/4

142.)	*Best Friends vs. Marty Scurll and Zack Sabre Jr. from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)*-*****1/4*

143.)	Eddie Edwards vs. Go Shiozaki from NOAH Spring Navigation 3/25/17-****1/4

144.)	*Matt Riddle vs. Jeff Cobb from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2*-*****1/4*

145.)	*Team Ospreay (Will Ospreay, Ryan Smile, Drew Galloway, Marty Scurll & Lio Rush) vs. Team Ricochet (Ricochet, Sami Callihan, AR Fox, Dezmond Xavier & Jason Cade) from WrestleCon Supershow 2017*-*****1/4*

146.)	Chris Brookes vs. Trent Seven vs. Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate vs. Kid Lykos vs. Travis Banks in Six-Pack Challenge for the Fight Club PRO Championship from Fight Club PRO Stranger Than Fixxion-****1/4

147.)	*Kushida vs. Ryusuke Taguchi from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 11*-*****1/4*

148.)	The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. Best Friends (Chuckie T & Beretta) and Flip Gordon for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship from ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Columbus-****1/4

149.)	British Strong Style (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) vs. War Machine in a Tornado Tag Team Match for the PROGRESS Tag Team Championship from PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies-****1/4

150.)	Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe from Night 3 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

151.)	Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 1 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****1/4

152.)	The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 2-****1/4


153.)	*Tyler Bate vs. Mark Andrews for the WWE UK Championship from WWE UK Championship Special*-*****1/4*
154.)	Tribe Vanguard (BxB Hulk, Kzy, YAMATO, & Yosuke♥Santa Maria) vs. VerserK (El Lindaman, Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk, & Takashi Yoshida) in a 5 Units Survival Race League Elimination Match from Dragon Gate Scandal Gate-****1/4

155.)	*Toni Storm vs. Jinny vs. Laura Di Matteo in the Natural Progression Series IV Final for the PROGRESS Women's Championship from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16*-*****1/4*

156.)	Robbie Eagles vs. Will Ospreay for the PWA Heavyweight Championship from PWA Call to Arms-****1/4

157.)	Roppongi 3K vs. Los Ingobernables de Japaon (BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi) in the semi-final of the Super Jr. Tag Team Tournament from NJPW Road to Power Struggle 10/30/17-****1/4

158.)	*-Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI, EVIL, & SANADA) vs. Taguchi Japan (Juice Robinson, Kushida, & Ryusukue Taguchi) for the NEVER Openweight Six-Man Championship from NJPW Kizuna Road 6/20/17-****1/4

159.)	Bullet Club (Cody, The Young Bucks, & Hangman Page) vs. Search & Destroy (Jay White, The Motor City Machine Guns, & Jonathan Gresham) from ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Chicago-****1/4 *



Spoiler: The ***3/4-**** Matches



160.)	Daisuke Sasaki vs. Soma Takao in a No DQ Match for the DDT Extreme Championship from DDT: God Bless DDT-****

161.)	CHAOS (Hirooki Goto & Will Ospreay) vs. Suzuki-Gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.) from RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 1-****

162.)	YAMATO vs. Masaaki Mochizuki for the Open The Dream Gate Championship from Dragon Gate: Dangerous Gate-****

163.)	Finn Bálor vs. AJ Styles from WWE TLC-****

164.)	British Strong Style (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) vs. #CCK (Chris Brookes & Kid Lykos) in a Ladder Match for the PROGRESS Tag Team Championship from PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase the Sun-****

165.)	Kushida vs. Titán for the ROH World TV Championship for the ROH World TV Championship from ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 1-****

166.)	Kenny Omega vs. SANADA from Night 16 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

167.)	Kushida vs. Kyle O’Reilly from RPW British J Cup-****

168.)	Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Night 13 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****
169.)	Ryan Smile vs. Mark Haskins vs. Marty Scurll in a Triple Threat Elimination Match for the OTT No Limits Championship from OTT WrestleRama Dublin-****

170.)	Trevor Lee vs. Nick Richards in a No DQ Match for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship from CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 7/13/17-****

171.)	CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Ben-K & Big R Shimizu for the Open The Twin Gate Championship from Dragon Gate: Gate of Destiny-****

172.) The Young Bucks vs. Funky Future (Ryusuke Taguchi & Ricochet) for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from NJP1 G1 Climax 27 Night 19 Finals-****

173.)	MaxiMuM (Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino) vs. Jimmyz (Jimmy Susumu & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito) in a 5 Units Survival Race League Match from Dragon Gate Scandal Gate-****

174.)	reDRagon vs. The Chosen Bros. from PWG Head Like A Cole-****

175.)	Kazuchika Okada vs. Cody for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 1-****

176.)	Bray Wyatt vs. Seth Rollins vs. Samoa Joe vs. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns in a Fatal 5-Way Extreme Rules Match from WWE Extreme Rules-****

177.)	Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs. Cesaro & Sheamus for the Raw Tag Team Championship from WWE No Mercy-****

178.)	Joseph Park and Jeremy Borash vs. Scott Steiner and Josh Matthews in a NO DQ Match-****

179.)	Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay vs. Kushida in the British J Cup finals from RPW British J Cup-****

180.)	Kushida vs. BUSHI from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Day 5-****

181.)	Funky Future (Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi) vs. Roppongi 3K (Sho & Yoh) for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling-****

182.)	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from RPW Summer Sizzler-****

183.)	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Penta El Zero M for the RevPro British Heavyweight Championship from RevPro Live in Orlando-****

184.)	Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-****

185.)	Bobby Roode vs. Roderick Strong for the NXT Championship from NXT 7/5/17-****

186.)	Jay White vs. Will Ospreay from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds-****

187.)	Hiromu Takahashi vs. Marty Scurll from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 10-****

188.)	Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Dominion 6.11 in Osaka-jo Hall-****

189.)	The Young Bucks vs. The Motor City Machine Guns for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Death Before Dishonor XV-****

190.)	Mistico, Caristico, & Soberano Jr. vs. ***** Casas, Cavernario, & Felino from CMLL International Grand Prix-****

191.)	Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak from EVOLVE 84-****

192.)	Yuma Aoyagi vs. Taichi from AJPW 45th Anniversary Summer Explsion-****

193.)	John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Baron Corbin vs. The Miz vs. Bray Wyatt in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship from Elimination Chamber-****

194.)	Adam Cole vs. YOSHI-HASHI for the ROH World Championship from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 2-****

195.) Kento Miyahara vs Jake Lee from AJPW Champion Carnival 2017 Day 1-****

196.)	Jay White vs. Travis Banks from RPW Summer Sizzler-****

197.)	Kushida vs. Kenny King for the ROH World TV Championship from ROH Death Before Dishonor XV-****

198.)	Jun Akiyama, Koji Iwamoto, Minoru Tanaka & Takao Omori vs. Joe Doering, Kotaro Suzuki, & The Big Guns (The Bodyguard & Zeus) from AJPW 45th Anniversary Summer Explosion-****

199.) Matt Riddle vs. Mark Haskins from OTT Martina’s Gaff Party 2: Back In The Dr. Dre-Belfast-****

200.) Ethan Page vs. Darby Allin in an Anything Goes Match from EVOLVE 81-****

201.)	Dragon Lee vs Cavernario in a Lightning Match from CMLL Super Viernes 6/16/17-****

202.)	AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon from WrestleMania 33-****

203.)	TAKA Michinoku vs. Taichi from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 2-****

204.)	Volador Jr. vs. ACH from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 11-****

205.)	Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards in a Last Man Standing Match from IMPACT Wrestling 4/6/17-****

206.)	Bullet Club (The Young Bucks & Hangman Page) vs. Roppongi Vice & Chuckie T from Ring of Honor TV 6/14/17-****

207.)	The Flip Army (Flip Gordon, Coast 2 Coast, & Scorpio Sky) vs. Bullet Club (Marty Scurll, The Young Bucks, & Hangman Page) from Ring of Honor TV 11/18/17-****

208.)	Rey Fénix vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the quarterfinals of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 3-****

209.)	Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young in an Edinburgh Street Fight from ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 3-****

210.)	AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Shinsuke Nakamura in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match from WWE Money in the Bank-****

211.)	Kushida vs. Jay Lethal from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Toronto-****

212.)	Roppongi 3K vs. Super 69 (Ryusuke Taguchi & ACH) in the finals of the Super Jr. Tag Team Tournament from NJPW Power Struggle-****

213.)	Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12/17-****

214.)	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/11/17-****

215.)	Ricochet vs. Shane Strickland from PW Revolver: Pancakes & Piledrivers-****
216.)	Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi from RPW Epic Encounter-****

217.)	Hirooki Goto vs. Juice Robinson for the NEVER Openweight Championship from The New Beginning in Sapporo-****

218.)	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. ACH for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 80-****

219.)	Katsuyori Shibata vs. Will Ospreay for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from The New Beginning in Osaka-****

220.)	Juice Robinson vs. EVIL from Night 4 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

221.)	Tyler Bate vs. Matt Riddle from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 3-****

222.)	Pete Dunne vs. ACH for the PROGRESS Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-****

223.)	Kazuchika Okada vs. EVIL for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling 2017-****

224.)	Michael Elgin vs. EVIL from Night 16 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

225.)	Team Jungle (Hiroyo Matsumoto, Jungle Kyona & Kaori Yoneyama) vs. Queen's Quest (HZK, Io Shirai, & Viper) for the Artist of Stardom Championship from Stardom Midsummer Champions-****

226.)	Yuji Nagata vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 17 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

227.)	Aleister Black vs. Velveteen Dream from NXT TakeOver: WarGames-****

228.)	Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 12 5/31/17-****

229.)	MaxiMuM (Kotoka, Big R Shimizu, & Ben-K) vs. Over Generation (Eita, Takehiro Yamamura, & Kaito Ishida) in a 5 Units Survival Race League Match from Dragon Gate Scandal Gate-****

230.)	The Young Bucks vs. War Machine from PWG Game Over, Man!-****

231.)	Brian Cage vs. Keith Lee vs. Sami Callihan from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-****

232.)	Matt Riddle vs. Dan “The Beast” Severn from Joey Janela’s Spring Break-****

233.)	The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. Lio Rush, Shane Strickland, & Ryan Smile from RPW Epic Encounter-****

234.)	Marty Scurll vs. Hiromu Takahashi from ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Pittsburgh-****

235.)	Will Ospreay vs. Hiromu Takahashi from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 12 5/31/17-****

236.)	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Keith Lee for the EVOLVE Championship from EVOLVE 93-****

237.)	Flash Morgan Webster vs. Marty Scurll from the first round of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles-****

238.)	The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Kingdom (Vinny Marseglia & TK O'Ryan) in a Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Pittsburgh-****

239.)	Neville vs. Jack Gallagher for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship from Fastlane-****

240.)	Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi, & Takehiro Yamamura vs. VerseK from Dragon Gate Truth Gate Day 1-****

241.)	Toni Storm vs. Laura Di Matteo for the PROGRESS Women’s Championship from PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies-****

242.)	Over Generation (CIMA & Dragon Kid) vs. MaxiMuM (Big R Shimizu & Kotoka) for the Open The Twin Gate Championship from Dragon Gate: Dangerous Gate-****

243.)	Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade ‘Cien’ Almas from NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III-****

244.)	Cavernario & Volador Jr. vs Último Guerrero & Valient from CMLL Arena Mexico 2/24/17-****

245.)	Frankie Kazarian vs. Hangman Page in a Strap Match from ROH Best in the World-****

246.)	Jay Lethal vs. Silas Young from ROH Unauthorized-****

247.)	War Machine vs. The London Riots in a Tornado Tag Team Match from PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS-****

248.)	Katshukiko Nakajima vs. Takashi Sugiura from NOAH The First Navigation Day 1 1/7/17-****

249.)	Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews from Day 2 of the WWE UK Championship Tournament-****

250.)	James Davis vs. Rob Lynch from PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless-****

251.)	Trevor Lee vs. Aric Andrews vs. Cain Justice vs. Chip Day vs. Otto Schwanz vs. Smith Garrett in a Six-Pack Elimination Challenge for the CWF Mid-Atlantic Championship from CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 3/22/17-****

252.)	Jon Davis vs. Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi vs. Parrow vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams in a Six-Way Elimination Match for the WWN Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. Progress-****

253.)	Rey Fénix vs. Rey Horus in the first round of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles-****

254.)	Bully Ray & The Briscoes vs. Dalton Castle and War Machine in a Street Fight for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship from ROH Unauthorized-****

255.)	Jeremiah Crane vs. Mil Muertes in the quarter finals of the Cueto Cup tournament from Lucha Underground 8/9/17-****

256.)	Asuka vs. Nikki Cross for the NXT Women’s Championship in a Last Woman Standing Match from NXT 6/28/17-****

257.)	Matt Riddle vs. Michael Elgin in the first round of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2-****

258.)	Work Horsemen vs. Tracy Williams & Rory Gulak for the EVOLVE Tag Team Championship from EVOLVE 90-****

259.)	Euforia & Último Guerrero and Kazuchika Okada vs. Místico & Volador Jr. and Juice Robinson from NJPW/CMLL FantasticaMania 2017 1/20/17-****

260.)	Will Ospreay vs. Dragon Lee from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-****

261.)	The Kings Of The North (Bonesaw, Damien Corvin, & Drunken Disorderly) vs. #CCK (Chris Brookes, Kid Lykos & Travis Banks) for the OTT Tag Team Championship from OTT WrestleRama Dublin-****

262.)	Strong BJ vs. Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue for the BJW Tag Team Championship from BJW Road to Ryogokutan 6/6/17-****

263.)	Tomohiro Ishii vs. Dave Mastiff from RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 2-****

264.)	Flamita vs. Travis Banks from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2-****

265.)	Keith Lee vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 85-****

266.)	Kotaro Suzuki & Soma Takao vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) vs. Kaz Hayashi & Keisuke Ishii vs. MAO & Mike Bailey in a Fatal 4-Way Tag Team match from DDT Peter Pan-****

267.)	Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll in a Reseda Street Fight from PWG Game Over, Man!-****

268.)	Drew McIntyre vs. Andrade 'Cien' Almas for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: WarGames-****

269.)	Ricochet & Matt Sydal vs. Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll from PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2-****

270.)	Dragon Lee & Titan vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi) in the first round of the Super Jr. Tag Tournament from NJPW Road to Power Struggle 10/23/17-****

271.)	Will Ospreay and Volador Jr. vs. Dragon Lee and Jay White from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-****

272.)	Akira Tozawa vs. Austin Aries vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 3/14/17-****

273.)	YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata from Night 1 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

274.)	Pete Dunne vs. Eddie Dennis from PROGRESS Chapter 52: Vote Pies-****

275.)	The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes in a 2 Out of 3 Falls Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH Honor Reigns Supreme-****

276.)	Juice Robinson vs. Michael Elgin from Night 18 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

277.)	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Jonah Rock from the first round of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles-****

278.)	The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****

279.)	Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll from NJPW Battle of the Super Juniors 5/17/17-****

280.)	Dahlia Black & Dakota Kai vs. Deonna Purrazzo & Jinny from PROGRESS: New York City-****

281.)	YOSHI-HASHI vs. Kota Ibushi from Night 15 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

282.)	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Marty Scurll from PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase the Sun-****

283.)	Kenny Omega vs. Tama Tonga from Night 4 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

284.)	CHAOS (Hirooki Goto, Will Ospreay, & Roppongi Vice) vs. Bullet Club (Cody, Hangman Page, & The Young Bucks) from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Dearborn-****

285.)	Daisuke Sasaki vs. Akito in a Hair vs. Hair Match for the DDT Extreme Championship from DDT Peter Pan-****

286.)	Prince Puma vs. Dante Fox in the quarter finals of the Cueto Cup tournament from Lucha Underground 8/2/17-****

287.)	Darby Allin vs. DJZ from EVOLVE 93-****

288.)	Chuckie T vs. Marty Scurll from ROH Death Before Dishonor XV-****

289.)	Moustache Mountain (Tyler Bate & Trent Seven) vs. Aussie Open (Kyle Fletcher & Mark Davis) from Lucha Forever: Ultimo Battle-****

290.)	Kushida vs. El Desperado for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NIPW Destruction in Hiroshima-****

291.)	Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto from Night 17 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

292.)	Satoshi Kojima vs. EVIL from Night 18 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****

293.)	Flamita vs. Mark Andrews from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1-****

294.)	Pete Dunne vs. Travis Banks for the PROGRESS World Championship from PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase the Sun-****

295.)	Kassius Ohno vs. Aleister Black from NXT 6/21/17-****

296.)	The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & The Addiction from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Toronto-****

297.)	Juice Robinson vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in the first round of the IWGP United States Championship tournament from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 1-****

298.)	Catch Point vs. South Pacific Power Trip from EVOLVE 91-****
299.)	Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven from ROH Masters of the Craft-****
300.)	Johnny Mundo vs. The Mack in an All Night Long Match for the Lucha Underground Championship from Lucha Underground 5/31/17-******
301.)	Kushida & Hirai Kawato vs. Roppongi 3K (Sho & Yoh) in the first round of the Super Jr. Tag Tournament from NJPW Road to Power Struggle 10/23/17-****
302.)	Matt Riddle vs. Penta El Zero M in the quarterfinals of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 3-****
303.)	Austin Theory vs. Mark Andrews vs. Mark Haskins vs. Keith Lee in a Fatal 4-Way Match from PROGRESS: New York City-****
304.)	Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano from Night 4 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****
305.)	Toru Yano vs. Kenny Omega from Night 6 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-****
306.)	The New Day vs. The Usos for the WWE Smackdown Tag Team Championship from WWE SummerSlam-****
307.)	Matt Riddle vs. Shane Strickland from AAW Defining Moment-****
308.)	Super 69 (Ryusuke Taguchi & ACH) vs. Suzuki-Gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) in the semi-final of the Super Jr. Tag Team Tournament from NJPW Road to Power Struggle 10/30/17-****

309.)	Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW Power Struggle-***3/4

310.)	Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens in a Fall Count Anywhere Hell in a Cell Match from WWE Hell in a Cell-***3/4
311.)	Jay Lethal vs. Kenny Omega in the semi-finals of the IWGP United States Championship tournament from NJPW G1 Special in USA Night 2-***3/4
312.)	The Briscoes vs. The Motor City Machine Guns from ROH Masters of the Craft-***3/4
313.)	Adam Cole vs. Jay White from ROH Unauthorized-****3/4*
314.)	ACH & Ethan Page vs. Catch Point (Chris Dickinson & Jaka) for the EVOLVE Tag Team Championship from EVOLVE 93-***3/4
315.)	Randy Orton vs. Sami Zayn from WWE Smackdown 10/24/17-***3/4
316.)	Jay Lethal vs. Jay White from ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Pittsburgh-***3/4
317.)	Naomichi Marafuji vs. Pete Dunne from Lucha Forever: Ultimo Battle-***3/4

318.)	Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor vs. The Miz from Monday Night Raw 5/1/17-****3/4* 

319.)	Matt Riddle vs. Fred Yehi from EVOLVE 81-****3/4*

320.)	#CCK (Chris Brookes, Kid Lykos & Travis Banks) vs. British Strong Style (Pete Dunne, Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) for the PROGRESS Six-Man Tag Team Championship from PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS-***3/4

321.)	Eddie & Alisha Edwards vs. Davey Richard & Angelina Love in a Full Metal Mayhem Match from Impact Wrestling Slammiversary-****3/4*

322.)	The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY in a Ladder Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Chicago-****3/4*

323.)	*Bobby Roode vs. Hideo Itami for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: Chicago*-****3/4*

324.)	*Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata from NJPW New Japan Cup 3/20/17*-****3/4*

325.)	Funky Future (Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi) vs. Suzuki-Gun (Taichi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima-***3/4

326.)	Cedric Alexander vs. Noam Dar in an I Quit Match from 205 Live 7/11/17-****3/4*

327.)	Jaka vs. Zack Sabre Jr. in a Non-Title Match from EVOLVE 94-***3/4

328.)	Tetsuya Naito vs. Juice Robinson for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship from Wrestling Toyonokuni-****3/4*

329.)	Jay Lethal vs. Cody in a Texas Bullrope Match from ROH Supercard of Honor XI-****3/4*

330.)	Cody vs. DJZ from AAW Defining Moment-***3/4

331.)	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mark Haskins for the EVOLVE Championship from Mercury Rising 2017: EVOLVE vs. PROGRESS-****3/4*

332.)	MaxiMuM (Ben-K, Masato Yoshino, & Naruki Doi) vs. Over Generation (Eita, Kaito Ishida, & Takehiro Yamamura) from Dragon Gate: Scandal Gate-***3/4

333.)	Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens for the United States Championship from WrestleMania 33-****3/4*

334.)	Cody vs. Will Ospreay from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Toronto-****3/4*

335.)	Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship from Wrestling Dontaku-****3/4*

336.)	Donovan Dijak vs. Ethan Page from EVOLVE 85-****3/4*

337.)	Mark Haskins vs. Chris Ridgeway in a Last Man Standing Match for the Lucha Forever Championship from Lucha Forever: Ultimo Battle-***3/4

338.)	Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne for the WWE UK Championship from PROGRESS: Orlando-***3/4

339.)	Dalton Castle & The Boys vs. Bullet Club (Hangman Page & The Young Bucks) for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship from ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 3-***3/4

340.)	Authors of Pain vs. SAni†Y (Eric Young & Killian Dane) for the NXT Tag Team Championship from NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III-***3/4

341.)	Rocky Romero vs. Josh Bodom from RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 2-***3/4

342.)	Bobby Roode vs. Drew McIntyre for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III-***3/4

343.)	The Kingdom vs. Jax Dane & War Machine for the ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship from ROH Undisputed Legacy-***3/4

344.)	AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown 1/31/17-***3/4

345.)	Cedric Alexander vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Noam Dar vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tony Nese in a Fatal 5-Way from 205 Live 2/7/17-***3/4

346.)	OI4K vs. Jeff Cobb and Matt Riddle from PWG Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock N’ Roll)-***3/4
347.)	Kushida vs. Jay White for the ROH World TV Championship from Ring of Honor TV 7/23/17-***3/4

348.)	Jay Lethal, Bobby Fish and The Briscoes vs. Bullet Club (Cody, Adam Cole & The Young Bucks) from Ring of Honor TV 3/4/17-***3/4

349.)	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 3 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

350.)	Joey Janela vs. Jimmy Havoc in a No Disqualification Match from PROGRESS: New York City-***3/4

351.)	The Hardyz vs. The Briscoes for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from Ring of Honor TV 3/4/17-***3/4

352.)	Neville vs. Austin Aries for the Cruiserweight Championship from WrestleMania 33-***3/4

353.)	Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O’Reilly from PWG Game Over, Man!-***3/4

354.)	Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato vs. TAKE Michinoku & Black Tiger for the All Asia Tag Team Championship from AJPW 45th Anniversary Summer Explosion-***3/4

355.)	Ricochet vs. Eita from Dragon Gate: Gate of Destiny-***3/4

356.)	Kota Ibushi vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 9 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

357.)	SAnitY vs. Tye Dillinger, Roderick Strong, Ruby Riot, and Kassius Ohno in a Eight Person Mixed Tag Team Match from NXT TakeOver: Orlando-****3/4*

358.)	Hiromu Takahashi vs Ricochet for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from Wrestling Toyonokuni-***3/4
359.)	Prince Puma vs. P.J. Black in the 2nd round of the Cueto Cup tournament from Lucha Underground 7/19/17-***3/4
360.)	Killer Elite Squad vs. War Machine vs. Guerillas of Destiny in a Triple Threat Elimination Tag Team Match for the IWGP Tag Team Championship-***3/4

361.)	Hiromu Takahashi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship from NJPW’s 45th Anniversary Show-***3/4

362.)	Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from Evolve 77: A Hero’s Exit-***3/4

363.)	Adam Cole vs. Matt Riddle from PWG Game Over, Man!-***3/4

364.)	Ricochet vs. Travis Banks in the semi-finals of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 3-***3/4

365.)	Will Ospreay vs. Josh Bodom for the RPW British Cruiserweight Championship from RPW Epic Encounter-***3/4

366.)	The Briscoes vs. Ultimo Guerrero & Rey Bucanero from ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 3-***3/4

367.)	YOSHI-HASHI vs. Tomohiro Ishii from Night 7 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

368.)	Ricochet vs. Marty Scurll from RevPro Live in Orlando-***3/4

369.)	War Machine vs. Killer Elite Squad vs. Guerillas of Destiny in a 3-Way Tornado Tag Team Match for the IWGP Tag Team Championship from NJPW Destruction in Kobe-***3/4

370.)	Seth Rollins vs. Sami Zayn from Monday Night Raw 1/23/17-***3/4

371.)	CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Will Ospreay) vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (EVIL & Hiromu Takahashi) from NJPW Destruction in Kobe-***3/4

372.)	Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bad Luck Fale from Night 13 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

373.)	Hirooki Goto vs. Zack Sabre Jr. for the NEVER Openweight Championship from Sakura Genesis 2017-***3/4

374.)	Michael Elgin vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 14 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

375.)	Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship from ROH 15th Anniversary Show-***3/4

376.)	Matt Riddle vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. WALTER in a Triple Threat Match for the PROGRESS Atlas Championship from PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase the Sun-***3/4

377.)	Donovan Dijack vs. Timothy Thatcher from PROGRESS: New York City-***3/4

378.)	The Young Bucks vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI) for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds-***3/4 

379.)	Ricochet vs. Flamita in the first round of Battle of Los Angles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles Stage 1-***3/4

380.)	David Starr vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1-***3/4 

381.)	The Young Bucks vs. The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championship from ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 2-***3/4

382.) The Usos vs. The New Day for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship from WWE Battleground-***3/4 

383.)	Marty Scurll, Pete Dunne, & Travis Banks vs. Ryan Smile, Shane Strickland, and Will Ospreay from RevPro Live at the Cockpit-***3/4 

384.)	Juice Robinson vs. Satoshi Kojima from Night 2 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

385.)	Yuji Nagata vs. Togi Makabe from Night 9 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

386.)	RATEL'S (HAYATA & YO-HEY) vs. XX (Hi69 & Taiji Ishimori) in the finals of the Global Jr. Heavyweight Tag League from NOAH Summer Navigation 11th Global Jr. Heavyweight Tag League Day 8-***3/4

387.)	Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles for the United States Championship from WWE Backlash-***3/4 

388.)	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe from Night 13 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4

389.)	War Machine vs. Bullet Club (Cody & Hangman Page) for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championship from NJPW G1 Climax 27 Night 19 finals-***3/4

390.)	Matt Sydal vs. Penta El Zero M in the first round of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angeles Stage 1-***3/4

391.)	Zack Gibson vs. Jack Sexsmith from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1-***3/4

392.)	Cesaro & Sheamus vs. The Hardyz in a 30 Minute Iron Man Match for the Raw Tag Team Championship from WWE Great Balls of Fire-***3/4

393.)	War Machine vs. The Young Bucks from NJPW/ROH Honor Rising Night 1-***3/4

394.)	*Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto from Night 5 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4*

395.)	*Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena vs. AJ Styles in a Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship from Smackdown 2/14/17-***3/4*

396.)	*Marty Scurll vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship from ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2017-***3/4*

397.)	*SANADA vs. Minoru Suzuki from Night 4 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4*

398.)	*Matt Riddle vs. El Desperado from RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 1-***3/4*

399.)	*Lio Rush vs. Mark Haskins from PWG Head Like A Cole-***3/4*

400.)	*David Starr & William Eaver vs. Pete Dunne & Trent Steven from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2-***3/4*

401.)	*Juice Robinson vs. Tama Tonga from Night 8 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4*

402.)	*Satoshi Kojima vs. Kenny Omega from Night 10 of NJPW G1 Climax 27-***3/4*

403.)	*WALTER vs. Fred Yehi for the PROGRESS Atlas Championship from EVOLVE 90-***3/4*

404.)* Sammy Guevara vs. Joey Janela in the first round of Battle of Los Angeles 2017 from PWG Battle of Los Angles Night 2- ***3/4*

405.)	*Travis Banks vs. Jimmy Havoc from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1-***3/4*

406.)	*Low Ki vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee in an Ultimate X Match for the TNA X Division Championship from Impact Wrestling 5/18/17-***3/4*

407.)	*Yuji Nagata & Keith Lee vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI) from RPW/NJPW Global Wars: UK Night 2-***3/4*

408.)	*Toru Yano vs. Colt Cabana from ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Chicago-***3/4*

409.)	*Toni Storm vs. Candice LeRae for the PROGRESS Women's Championship from PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless -***3/4*

410.)	*Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, & Katsuya Kitamura vs. Kota Ibushi, Juice Robinson, & David Finlay from NJPW Road to Power Struggle 10/23/17-***3/4*

411.)	*Kushida vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru from NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Night 9-***3/4*

412.)	*Will Ospreay vs. Ryusuyke Taguchi from RPW British J Cup-***3/4*

413.)	*War Machine vs. Killer Elite Squad from ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Pittsburgh-***3/4*

414.)	*Akira Tozawa vs. The Brian Kendrick in a Street Fight from 205 Live 5/23/15-***3/4*

415.)	*Tyler Bate vs. Mark Haskins from PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Day 2-***3/4*

416.)	*Michael Elgin vs. The Artist FKA Jack Swagger from AAW Thursday Night Special-***3/4*

417.)	*Sami Callihan vs. Juventud Guerrera for the AAW Heavyweight Championship from AAW Thursday Night Special-***3/4*

418.)	*War Machine, Michael Elgin, and Funky Future (Ryusuke Taguchi & Ricochet) vs. Bullet Club (Cody, The Young Bucks, Hangman Page, & Chase Owens) from NJPW G1 Climax 27 Night 17 (A Block final)-***3/4*

419.)	*Work Horsemen vs. Fred Yehi and Jason Kincaid for the EVOLVE Tag Team Championship from EVOLVE 91-***3/4*

420.)	*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bobby Roode for the NXT Championship from NXT TakeOver: San Antonio-***3/4*

421.)	*Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Marty Scurll from RPW Summer Sizzler-***3/4*

422.)	*The Briscoes vs. Shane Strickland & Ryan Smile from RPW Summer Sizzler-***3/4*

423.)	*Team Jungle vs. Oedo Tai for the Goddesses of Stardom Championship from Stardom Galaxy Stars-***3/4*

424.)	*Katey Harvey vs. Martina The Session Moth for the OTT Women's Championship from OTT WrestleRama Dublin-***3/4*

425.)	*Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal from OTT WrestleRama Dublin-***3/4*

426.)	*Pentagon Dark vs. Drago in the 2nd round of The Cueto Cup tournament from Lucha Underground 7/26/17-***3/4 *

427.)	*Austin Theory vs. Mark Haskins from EVOLVE 91-***3/4* 

428.)	*Keith Lee vs. Trevor Lee vs. AR Fox in a 3-Way Dance from AAW Defining Moment-***3/4*

429.)	*Mark Haskins vs. Silas Young from ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 2-***3/4*

430.)	*Diamante Azul, Valiente, & Volador Jr vs. Juice Robinson, Marco Corleone, & Matt Taven from CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 8/18/17-***3/4 *

431.)	*Rey Fénix, Flamita, & Penta El Zero M vs. The Elite (Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks) from PWG Battle of Los Angeles Night 2-***3/4*

432.)	*Kushida vs. Marty Scurll vs. Dalton Castle vs. Hiromu Takahashi in a Four-Corner Survival Match for the ROH World TV Championship from ROH War of the Worlds UK Night 2-***3/4*

433.)	*Diamante Azul, Ultimo Guerrero, & Volador Jr. vs. Juice Robinson, Matt Taven, & Michael Elgin in a Relevos Increíbles Match from CMLL On ClaroSports.com Arena Mexico 8/25/17-***3/4 *

434.)	*CHAOS (Beretta, Jado, & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Bullet Club (Kenny Omega, Cody, & Marty Scurll) from NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling-***3/4*

435.)	*Best Friends (Chuckie T & Beretta) vs. Silas Young & The Beer City Bruiser from ROH/NJPW Global Wars: Chicago-***3/4 *

436.)	*El Ligero vs. Flip Gordon vs. Curtis Murray vs. Will Ospreay vs. Justin Shape in a Cereal Bowl Elimination Match from OTT WrasslePops-***3/4 *



@Dr. Middy best year of matches ever and 2018 might be better! I better see all of you in the Wrestle Kingdom 12 thread :naito_


----------



## TJQ

Mordecay said:


> Surprised to see Goto/Shibata so high


SHOULDN'T BE, MATCH WAS A CERTIFIED BANGER.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Rainmaka! said:


> @Dr. Middy best year of matches ever and 2018 might be better! I better see all of you in the Wrestle Kingdom 12 thread :naito


We'll see considering it's on a worknight. I might just avoid spoilers and do an entire watch Friday when I get home, which would be good since the show wouldn't even be 24 hours old


----------



## Desecrated

TJQ said:


> SHOULDN'T BE, MATCH WAS A CERTIFIED BANGER.


Best match of WK11 imo. Other two are just behind it but in-form Goto and Shibata, can't beat it.

I'll format my list and try get it up in the next day.


----------



## TJQ

Desecrated said:


> *Best match of WK11 imo*. Other two are just behind it but in-form Goto and Shibata, can't beat it.
> 
> I'll format my list and try get it up in the next day.


110% agreed, also ended up being my second favorite match of the year. It was holding down that #1 spot without anything really challenging it until Okada/Shibata.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yeah1993 said:


> Oh boy. If there was ever a match in wrestling history I did not want to watch, it was sure as the hell fucking goddamn bastarding hell this.


Avoid it at ALL COSTS. That's my pick for the worst match of 2017.


----------



## Desecrated

1. Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada – Sakura Genesis
2. Suwama vs Kento Miyahara – AJPW October 9th 2017
3. Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito – G1 27 Finals
4. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito - G1 27 Group A Final Day
5. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada – Dominion
6. Strong BJ vs Twin Towers – BJW January 2nd
7. Katsuyori Shibata vs Hirooki Goto – WrestleKingdom
8. Shuji Ishikawa vs Kento Miyahara – AJPW 45th Anniversary
9. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito – WrestleKingdom
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito – Dominion
11. Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi – G1 27 Day 1
12. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada – G1 27 Group B Final Day
13. Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii – New Japan Cup
14. Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada – WrestleKingdom
15. Kota Ibushi vs Tomohiro Ishii – G1 27
16. KUSHIDA vs Ryusuke Taguchi – BOSJ
17. Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA – WrestleKingdom
18. Nomura/KAI vs Strong BJ – AJPW 45th Anniversary
19. Hiromu Takahashi vs Dragon Lee – BOSJ
20. Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles – Survivor Series
21. Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii – G1 USA
22. Hiromu Takahashi vs KUSHIDA – Dominion
23. Kento Miyahara vs Shuji Ishikawa – AJPW Superpower Series
24. Satoshi Kojima vs Kazuchika Okada – G1 27
25. Will Ospreay vs KUSHIDA – BOSJ Final

HMs – Omega/Ishii Dontaku, Goto/Ishii G1, EVIL/Okada G1, Nagata vs Fale Day 1, Bate/Dunne 1.

A few things I didn’t check include Tanahashi/Ibushi from Power Struggle (actually, all of that card b/c burnout). Lost a few things from G1 USA and G1 Climax but I think I got the ones I liked down. Actually, I'm sure I had Tanahashi/Nagata somewhere good and Tanahashi/Ibushi from the G1. 

Wrestler of the Year -
0. Katsuyori Shibata
1. Tetsuya Naito
2. Tomohiro Ishii
3. Kazuchika Okada
4. KUSHIDA
5. Shuji Ishikawa
6. Hiroshi Tanahashi
7. Kento Miyahara
8. Hiromu Takahashi
9. Ryusuke Taguchi
10. Kenny Omega 

To pimp up Shibata more, his matches with Ospreay and Fale were so close to gettingo into the HMs. Didn't have a bad match in those 4 months. Bless to the man.

Heck of a first year to keep track of a year properly. Would like to push myself to keep up on NOAH, DG and DDT more, and maybe BJW outside of strong division tag matches (meaning more strong division singles). And hopefully the big show from a few American indies.


----------



## Corey

Desecrated said:


> Wrestler of the Year -
> 1. Tetsuya Naito


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

No surprise here.


----------



## Dr. Middy

So... who's starting up the 2018 thread? 

Was gonna throw the Reigns/Joe match from tonight into it :lol


----------



## Corey

Dr. Middy said:


> So... who's starting up the 2018 thread?
> 
> Was gonna throw the Reigns/Joe match from tonight into it :lol


 @Platt is the man for that

Also *** 3/4 for Reigns/Joe.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Here are my final thoughts for this year for the matches that I was able to squeeze in over the holiday break. There are still roughly 15 matches that I have on my watch list that I didn't have time to see this year, which is much better than the 50+ unwatched matches I have had on my list for each of the three years preceding 2017. I hope to stay even more on top of things in 2018. Here's to hoping that my watch list is at 0 this time next year.

Travis Banks vs. Tyler Bate
Super Strong Style 16 Tournament 2017 Final Match
PROGRESS Chapter 49: Super Strong Style 16 Tournament Edition 2017 - Day 3 (May 29, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs. Chuck Taylor
PWG World Title Match
PWG Pushin Forward Back (July 7, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Matt Riddle (c) vs. WALTER
PROGRESS Atlas Title Match
PROGRESS Chapter 51: Screaming For PROGRESS (July 9, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Suwama
Triple Crown Title Match
AJPW 2017 Summer Action Series - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. Brian Cage
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
NOAH Summer Navigation 2017 ~ 11th Global Junior Heavyweight Tag League ~ - Day 8 (July 27, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 17 (August 11, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 19 (August 13, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Singles Match
PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 2 (October 21, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Chuck Taylor (c) vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Match
PWG All Star Weekend 13 - Day 2 (October 21, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream
Singles Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: WarGames (November 18, 2017)
★★★¾ [NOT QUITE!]

Drew McIntyre (c) vs. Andrade Almas (w/Zelina Vega)
WWE NXT Title Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: WarGames (November 18, 2017)
★★★★ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

Roderick Strong & The Authors Of Pain (Akam & Rezar) (w/Paul Ellering) vs. SAnitY (Alexander Wolfe, Eric Young & Killian Dain) vs. The Undisputed ERA (Adam Cole, Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
Triple Threat War Games Match
WWE NXT TakeOver: WarGames (November 18, 2017)
★★★★¼ [YES!/RECOMMENDED]

In total, I rated 188 matches at ★★★¾ and above this year, which means that I watched well over 225 matches in 2017. My numbers are broken down as follows:

★★★★★ - five (5) matches
★★★★¾ - seven (7) matches
★★★★½ - twenty-one (21) matches
★★★★¼ - thirty-one (31) matches
★★★★ - fifty-seven (57) matches
★★★¾ - sixty-seven (67) matches

And finally, here is my top 10 for 2017:

1. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega - IWGP Heavyweight Title Match-
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 In Tokyo Dome (January 4, 2017)

2. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega - IWGP Heavyweight Title Match-
NJPW Dominion 6.11 In Osaka-Jo Hall (June 11, 2017)

3. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega - G1 Climax 2017 Block B Match -
NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 18 (August 12, 2017)

4. Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito - G1 Climax 2017 Final Match - NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 19 (August 13, 2017)

5. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Katsuyori Shibata - IWGP Heavyweight Title Match - NJPW Sakura Genesis (April 19, 2017)

6. Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito - G1 Climax 2017 Block A Match - NJPW G1 Climax 2017 - Day 1 (July 17, 2017)

7. Kenny Omega vs. Tomohiro Ishii - IWGP United States Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match - NJPW G1 Special In USA - Day 2 (July 2, 2017)

8. Kento Miyahara (c) vs. Suwama - Triple Crown Title Match - AJPW 2017 Raising An Army Memorial Series - Day 4 (October 9, 2017)

9. Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay - Best Of The Super Junior XXIV Block A Match -
NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXIV - Day 2 (May 18, 2017)

10. Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Michael Elgin - IWGP Intercontinental Title Match -
NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka (February 11, 2017)

See y'all in a few days for thoughts on Wrestle Kingdom!*


----------



## Garmonbozia

I know I'm late af but

YES to Chuck Taylor vs. Marty Scurll (PWG Game Over, Man)








my Wrestler Of The Year


----------



## Zatiel

This was the first year where I allowed ties in my Top 100. There were too many cases where I couldn't say one match was better at what it did than another, which created interesting clusters as I went along.

1.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
2.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Katsuyori Shibata (April 9) – NJPW: Sakura Genesis
3.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Marty Scurll (January 23) – Revolution Pro: High Stakes
& Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Timothy Thatcher (February 25) – EVOLVE: EVOLVE 79 
& Hiromu Takahashi Vs. KUSHIDA (June 11) – NJPW: Dominion
4.	Io Shirai Vs. Mayu Iwatani (June 21) – Stardom: Galaxy Stars 2017
5.	Kenny Omega Vs. Tetsuya Naito (August 13) – NJPW: G1 Climax Final Day
6.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Kenny Omega (August 12) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 18
7.	Io Shirai Vs. Kairi Hojo (March 20) – Stardom: Stardom of the Highest
8.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Dragon Lee (February 11) – NJPW: New Beginning in Osaka 2017
& Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Katsuyori Shibata (March 19) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 7
& Ricochet Vs. Will Ospreay (May 18) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 2
& Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Lio Rush (May 21) – EVOLVE: EVOLVE 85
& Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Matt Riddle (July 8) Revolution Pro Wrestling: British J Cup
& Kota Ibushi Vs. Zach Sabre Jr. (July 21) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 3
& Killshot Vs. Dante Fox (September 27) – Hell of War Match from Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha Tres Night 1
& Yoko Bito Vs. Takumi Iroha (October 17) – Stardom: True Fight
9.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Satoshi Kojima (July 27) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 8
10.	Io Shirai Vs. Shayna Baszler (February 23) – Stardom: Stardom of Champions 2017
11.	Matt Riddle Vs. WALTER (August 12) – PROGRESS: PROGRESS New York City
12.	Matt Riddle Vs. Jeff Cobb - (May 28) PROGRESS: Chapter 49: Super Strong Style Tournament 2017 Day 2
13.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Minoru Suzuki (August 8) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 16
14.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. KUSHIDA (April 13) – Revolution Pro: Epic Encounter 2
& Pete Dunne Vs. Tyler Bate (May 20) – NXT: Takeover Chicago
& Kazuchika Okada Vs. Michael Elgin (July 22) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 4
15.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Kota Ibushi (August 1) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 11
16.	Kenny Omega Vs. Tomohiro Ishii (May 3) – NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2017
17.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Tetsuya Naito (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
18.	AJ Styles Vs. John Cena (January 29) – WWE: Royal Rumble
19.	Kenny Omega Vs. Michael Elgin (July 1) – NJPW: G1 Special in USA Day 1
20.	Matt Riddle Vs. Timothy Thatcher Vs. WALTER (September 10) - Progress: Chapter 55: Chase the Sun
21.	Michael Elgin Vs. Rey Fenix (January 7) – AAW: Tradition Continues 
22.	& KUSHIDA Vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (May 29) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 12
& Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Will Ospreay (November 10) – Revolution Pro: Global Wars UK 2017 Night 2
23.	Kenny Omega Vs. Michael Elgin (July 27) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 8
24.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Matt Riddle (December 12) – RPW: Uprising 2017
25.	KUSHIDA Vs. Will Ospreay (August 28) - What Culture Pro Wrestling: Pro Wrestling Cup Final Night
26.	KUSHIDA Vs. Kyle O’Reilly (July 8) Revolution Pro Wrestling: British J Cup
27.	Asuka Vs. Ember Moon (August 19) NXT: Takeover Brooklyn 3
28.	Matt Riddle Vs. Michael Elgin (September 2) – PWG: Battle of Los Angeles Night 2
29.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. WALTER (October 21) – PWG: All Star Weekend 13 Night 2
30.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (September 16) – NJPW: Destruction in Hiroshima
31.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Marty Scurll (September 10) - Progress: Chapter 55: Chase the Sun
32.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Dragon Lee (May 17) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 1
33.	Kairi Hojo Vs. Jungle Kyona (February 23) – Stardom: Stardom of Champions 2017
& Kazuchika Okada Vs. Tiger Mask W (March 5) – NJPW: 45th Anniversary Show 
& Kenny Omega Vs. Tomohiro Ishii (March 12) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 2
34.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Minoru Suzuki (February 5) – NJPW: New Beginning in Sapporo 2017
35.	Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder Vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa Vs. Akam & Rezar (April 1) - NXT: Takeover Orlando 2017
& Samoa Joe Vs. Finn Balor Vs. Roman Reigns Vs. Bray Wyatt Vs. Seth Rollins (June 3) - WWE: Extreme Rules
& KUSHIDA Vs. Marty Scurll (June 23) - ROH: Best in the World 2017
36.	Will Ospreay Vs. Jay White (May 12) – ROH: War of the Worlds 2017
& Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Kenny Omega. (July 2) - NJPW: G1 Special in USA Day 2
& Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Zach Sabre Jr. (July 17) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 1
& Brock Lesnar Vs. Samoa Joe Vs. Roman Reigns Vs. Braun Strowman (August 20) - Fatal Four Way Match from WWE: Summerslam
37.	Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose Vs. Cesaro & Sheamus (September 24) - WWE: No Mercy
38.	Rey Fenix & Penta El Zero M Vs. Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle (October 20) - PWG: All Star Weekend 13 Night 1
39.	Ricochet Vs. Jeff Cobb Vs. Keith Lee (September 3) – PWG: Battle of Los Angeles Night 3
40.	Pete Dunne Vs. Tyler Bate (December 20) – NXT
41.	Yuji Nagata Vs. Kota Ibushi (August 4) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 13
42.	Ricochet Vs. WALTER (October 20) - PWG: All Star Weekend 13 Night 1
43.	Nick & Matt Jackson Vs. Rey Fenix & Penta El Zero M (May 19) – PWG: Head Like a Cole
44.	Rey Fenix Vs. Will Ospreay (April 1) – Revolution Pro: Live in Orlando 
& Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Ricochet (April 29) – NJPW: Wrestling Yutaka Country
& Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Tetsuya Naito (August 11) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 17
45.	Asuka Vs. Nikki Cross (aired June 28) - Last Woman Standing Match from NXT
46.	Yuji Nagata Vs. Tomohiro Ishii (August 1) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 11
47.	Ricochet Vs. Lio Rush (February 18) – PWG: Only Kings Understand Each Other
& Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Hirooki Gotoh (July 17) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 1
48.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. EVIL (August 5) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 14
49.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Timothy Thatcher (July 9) – No Holds Barred Match from EVOLVE: EVOLVE 88
50.	AJ Styles Vs. Finn Balor (October 22) – WWE: TLC
51.	Charlotte Flair Vs. Bayley (February 13) – WWE: Raw
& Matt Riddle Vs. Timothy Thatcher (March 5) – Revolution Pro Wrestling: Live at the Cockpit 14
& Hiroshi Tanahashi, Ricochet, & Ryusuke Taguchi Vs. SANADA, EVIL, & BUSHI (April 4) - NJPW: Road to Sakura Genesis 
& Volador Jr. Vs. ACH (May 29) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 12
& Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Hirooki Gotoh (July 26) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 7
& KUSHIDA Vs. Will Ospreay (October 9) – King of Pro Wrestling 2017
Ricochet Vs. Flamita (September 1) – PWG: Battle of Los Angeles Night 1
52.	Katsuyori Shibata Vs. Hirooki Gotoh (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
& Io Shirai Vs. Viper (January 15) – Stardom: 6th Anniversary Show
& Kairi Hojo Vs. Konami (April 7) – Stardom: Grows Up Stars 2017 Day 4
& Matt Riddle Vs. Timothy Thatcher (April 22) – EVOLVE: EVOLVE 82
& Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Zach Sabre Jr. (August 11) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 17
& Timothy Thatcher Vs. Doug Williams (August 27) - Progress: Chapter 54: Go to Your God Like a Soldier
53.	Rey Fenix Vs. Rey Horus (September 1) – PWG: Battle of Los Angeles Night 1
54.	Flamita Vs. Rey Horus Vs. Sammy Guvera (October 20) - PWG: All Star Weekend 13 Night 1
55.	Michael Elgin Vs. SANADA (July 30) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 10
56.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. SANADA (July 25) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 6
57.	KUSHIDA Vs. Dragon Lee Vs. Will Ospreay (aired January 22) – ROH TV
& Tomohiro Ishii Vs. SANADA (March 17) – NJPW: New Japan Cup Day 6
& Nick Jackson & Matt Jackson Vs. Ricochet & Matt Sydal Vs. Rey Fenix & Penta El Zero M (March 18) – PWG: Nice Boys (Don’t Play Rock ‘N Roll)
& Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Tetsuya Naito (June 11) – NJPW: Dominion
58.	Zack Sabre Jr. Vs. Lio Rush (April 23) – EVOLVE: EVOLVE 83
& Kota Ibushi Vs. Tetsuya Naito (July 17) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 1
59.	Tetsuya Naito Vs. Zach Sabre Jr. (August 4) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 13
60.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Tomohiro Ishii (August 6) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 15
61.	Io Shirai Vs. Toni Storm (August 20) - Stardom: 5 Star Grand Prix Day 2
62.	KUSHIDA Vs. Hiromu Takahashi (January 4) – NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 11
& Kairi Hojo & Yoko Bito Vs. Io Shirai & HZK (February 4) Stardom: Kyoto Stars 
& John Cena Vs. AJ Styles Vs. Bray Wyatt Vs. Dean Ambrose Vs. The Miz Vs. Baron Corbin (February 12) – Elimination Chamber Match from WWE: Elimination Chamber
& Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (July 2) - NJPW: G1 Special in USA Day 2
& Aleister Black Vs. Velveteen Dream (November 18) - NXT: Takeover Houston
63.	Yuji Nagata Vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (August 6) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 15
64.	Kazuchika Okada, Will Ospreay, Jay & Mark Briscoe Vs. Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, Matt & Nick Jackson (February 27) - ROH: Honor Rising Japan 2017
& Zach Sabre Jr. Vs. ACH (March 30) - EVOLVE 80
65.	Kairi Hojo Vs. Mayu Iwatani (May 14) – STARDOM: Gold
66.	Kazuchika Okada Vs. Cody (July 1) – NJPW: G1 Special in USA Day 1
67.	Davey Richards Vs. Lio Rush (May 26) Defy: Defy 3: Swerve City
68.	Zach Sabre Jr. Vs. Penta el 0M (April 1) – Revolution Pro: Live in Orlando
69.	Tetsuya Naito Vs. Juice Robinson (April 29) – NJPW: Wrestling Yutaka Country
70.	Tomohiro Ishii Vs. Kota Ibushi (July 23) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 5
71.	Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson Vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin (September 22) - ROH: Death Before Dishonor 15
72.	Johnny Mundo Vs. El Dragon Azteca Jr. (August 2) – Lucha Underground
73.	John Cena Vs. AJ Styles Vs. Bray Wyatt (February 14) – WWE: Smackdown
74.	Adam Cole, Nick Jackson, & Matt Jackson Vs. Sami Callihan, Dave Crist, & Jake Crist (February 18) – PWG: Only Kings Understand Each Other
& Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, Hiromu Takahashi & BUSHI Vs. Juice Robinson, Satoshi Kojima, Dragon Lee, & Ryusuke Taguchi (June 3) - NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Final Night
75.	Zach Sabre Jr. Vs. Kyle O’Reilly (March 17) – AAW: Homecoming 2017
& SANADA, EVIL, & BUSHI Vs. KUSHIDA, Juice Robinson, & Ryusuke Taguchi (June 20) – NJPW: Kizuna Road 2017 at the Korakuen Hall
& Tetsuya Naito Vs. Yuji Nagata (July 26) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 7
76.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Yoshi-Hashi (July 29) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 9
77.	Pete Dunne Vs. Mark Andrews (January 15) – WWE: UK Championship Tournament Night Two
78.	SANADA Vs. Toru Yano (July 27) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 8
79.	Io Shirai Vs. Konami (September 3) – Stardom: 5 Star Grand Prix Day 6
80.	Rey Fenix, Penta El 0M, & Flamita Vs. Kenny Omega, Nick Jackson, & Matt Jackson (September 2) - PWG: Battle of Los Angeles 2017 Night 2
81.	Prince Puma Vs. Dante Fox (August 2) – Lucha Underground
82.	KUSHIDA Vs. BUSHI (May 22) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 5
& EVIL Vs. Juice Robinson (July 22) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 4
83.	Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi Vs. Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato (January 2) – BJW: BJW at Korakuen Hall
84.	Minoru Suzuki Vs. EVIL (July 27) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 8
85.	Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs. Kota Ibushi (November 5) – NJPW: Power Struggle
86.	Hiromu Takahashi Vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (March 5) – NJPW: 45th Anniversary Show
87.	Kenny Omega Vs. Toru Yano (July 25) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 6
88.	Matt & Jeff Hardy Vs. Matt & Nick Jackson (April 1) Ladder Match from ROH: Supercard of Honor 11
89.	Tracy Williams & Fred Yehi Vs. Michael Elgin & Donovan Dijak (March 30) - EVOLVE 80
& Yuji Nagata Vs. Hirooki Goto. (July 21) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 3
& Kenny Omega Vs. Minoru Suzuki (July 20) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 2
90.	Prince Puma Vs. Fenix (August 16) – Lucha Underground
91.	Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns Vs. Xavier Woods, Big E, & Kofi Kingston (November 19) - WWE: Survivor Series
92.	Matt & Nick Jackson Vs. Mark Haskins & Flash Morgan Webster (October 21) – PWG: All Star Weekend 13 Night 2
93.	Dragon Lee Vs. Will Ospreay (May 26) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 9
& KUSHIDA Vs. Volador Jr. (June 1) – NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors Night 14
94.	Nick Jackson & Matt Jackson Vs. Rocky Romero & Trent Beretta (June 11) – NJPW: Dominion
95.	SANADA Vs. Satoshi Kojima (August 5) – NJPW: G1 Climax Day 14
96.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Michael Elgin, & Kota Ibushi Vs. Minoru Suzuki, Zack Sabre Jr., & Takashi Iizuka (August 13) – NJPW: G1 Climax Final Day
97.	Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose Vs. Cesaro & Sheamus (August 20) – WWE: Summerslam
98.	Prince Puma Vs. Johnny Mundo (October 18) – Career Vs. Title Match from Ultima Lucha Tres Night 4
99.	Fenix Vs. Marty Martinez (October 4) – Hair Vs. Mask Match from Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha Tres Night 2
100.	Zack Sabre Jr & Marty Scurll Vs. Ricochet & Matt Sydal (September 1) – PWG: Battle of Los Angeles Night 2

My Wrestler of the Year is definitely Okada, but with strong runners-up Sabre Jr., Omega, and Ishii.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Late to the party with this one, but a huge YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs WALTER from PWG ASW13:N2. God damn! Brutal as can be!


----------



## Rah

Fuck it, let's end this thread with LUCHA

NOMINATE
*Demus 3:16 vs Wotan (Generación XXI 18/12/2017)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM4ffJZJI3Q

Is Wotan looking for a quick Insurance pay out or something? Between this match and the Terry brawl, he probably has more dirt in his veins than blood at this point. The chairshots and headbutts are stiff enough but watching them roll around on a drink-spilled, dirty floor had me wincing.

Sadly this isn't complete but we get enough meat to understand the bulk. And that bulk is impressive. I've probably been higher on Wotan than most, and this was the best he's looked since facing Black Terry, but this was a total Demus 3:16 show. His blood-loss selling was great, but he shone with his offence. Kneeling headbutts are a thing that need to die a death in contemporary wrestling but Demus provided a very viable way of introducing the spot by popping a towering Wotan in the dick before wacking him with a stiff headbutt to the temple. Smirked wholeheartedly when he legit near murdered the referee with a chairshot.

This definitely had too much walk-and-talk brawling but there was enough meat and potatoes (good lord those potatoes!) to be a good addition to the list.​


----------



## Concrete

I know we have all moved on but I actually won't stop watching until 2/28/18. That said for my Voices of Wrestling MOTY ballot I'm rewatching some of my top matches from last year:

*Ben-K, Big R Shimizu, Naruki Doi & Takehiro Yamamura vs. Cyber Kong, El Lindaman, Shingo Takagi & T-Hawk (DG 2/2/17):****1/4*
Read the full review but essentially a structural fever dream.
https://spandexarestillcool.wordpre...g-el-lindaman-shingo-takagi-t-hawk-dg-2-2-17/​


----------



## ZEROVampire

This is my personal Top 100 , 2017 Best Pro-Wrestling Matches



Spoiler: a spoiler



100. Tomohiro Ishii vs Keith Lee
RPW/NJPW Global Wars UK Night 1 11/9
***

99. NXT Tag Team Championship
Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs The Authors of Pain
WWE NXT Takeover: San Antonio 1/28
***

98. KO-D Openweight Championship
HARASHIMA (c) vs Mike Bailey
DDT New Year Lottery Special! 1/3
***

97. NXT Tag Team Championship
Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs The Revival
WWE NXT 1/11
***

96. Lucha Underground Championship - All Night Long
Johnny Mundo (c) vs The Mack
Lucha Underground 5/31
***

95. RPW British Heavyweight Championship
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Will Ospreay
NJPW The New Beginning in OSAKA 2/11
***

94. WWE Universal Championship - No DQ Match
Kevin Owens (c) vs Roman Reigns
WWE Royal Rumble 1/29
***

93. RAW Women's Championship
Charlotte Flair (c) vs Bayley
WWE Monday Night RAW 2/13
***

92. Mark Andrews vs Pete Dunne
WWE United Kingdom Championship Tournament 1/15
***

91. TJ Perkins vs Jack Gallagher
WWE 205 Live 4/11
***

90. RAW Tag Team Championship - Ladder Match
The Club (c) vs Enzo & Cass vs Sheamus & Cesaro vs The Hardy Boyz
WWE Wrestlemania 33 2/4
***

89. Ambulance Match
Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman
WWE Great Balls of Fire 7/9
***

88. EVIL vs Juice Robinson
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 4 7/22
***

87. Seth Rollins vs Samoa Joe vs Finn Bálor vs Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns
WWE Extreme Rules 6/4
***1/4

86. Ricochet vs Will Ospreay
NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XXIV Day 2 5/18
***1/4

85. Sami Zayn vs Baron Corbin
WWE Backlash 5/21
***1/4

84. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 7 7/26
***1/4

83. Tomohiro Ishii vs Katsuyori Shibata
NJPW New Japan Cup 3/19
***1/4

82. Reseda Street Fight
Chuck Taylor vs Marty Scurll
PWG Game Over, Man! 4/21
***1/4

81. Randy Orton vs Luke Harper
WWE Elimination Chamber 2/12
***1/4

80. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 3 7/21
***1/4

79. PROGRESS Tag Team Championship - Ladder Match
Tyler Bate & Trent Seven (c) vs Chris Brookes & Kid Lykos
PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase the Sun 9/10
***1/4

78. Hangman Page & The Young Bucks vs Rocky Romero, Trent Baretta & Chuck Taylor
ROH TV 6/11
***1/4

77. Pete Dunne vs Trent Seven
WWE United Kingdom Championship Special 5/19
***1/4

76. RPW British Heavyweight Championship
Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs KUSHIDA
RPW Epic Encounter 4/13
***1/4

75. NEVER Openweight Championship - Lumberjack Match
Minoru Suzuki (c) vs Hirooki Goto
NJPW Dominion 6.11 in Osaka Jo-Hall 6/11
***1/4

74. Strong Heavyweight Championship
Hideki Suzuki (c) vs Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Endless Survivor 5/5
***1/4

73. NXT Tag Team Championship - Ladder Match
The Authors of Pain (c) vs Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa
WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago 5/20
***1/4

72. NEVER Openweight Championship
Hirooki Goto (c) vs Minoru Suzuki
NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 4/27
***1/4

71. Minoru Suzuki vs Kenny Omega
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 2 7/20
***1/4

70. WWE United Kingdom Championship
Pete Dunne (c) vs Johnny Gargano
WWE NXT 11/22
***1/4

69. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship
Daisuke Harada (c) vs Minoru Tanaka
NOAH Winter Navigation 12/22
***1/4

68. WALTER vs Zack Sabre Jr.
PWG All Star Weekend 13 Night 2 10/21
***1/4

67. Kazuchika Okada vs Satoshi Kojima
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 8 7/27
***1/4

66. Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr.
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 3 7/21
***1/4

65. Katsuyori Shibata vs Bad Luck Fale
NJPW New Japan Cup Finals 3/20
***1/4

64. NXT Championship
Bobby Roode (c) vs Roderick Strong
WWE NXT 7/5
***1/4

63. WarGames Match
Sanity vs The Undisputed Era vs Roderick Strong & Authors of Pain
WWE NXT Takeover: WarGames 11/18
***1/4

62. ROH World Tag Team Championship - Street Fight
Matt Hardy & Jeff Hardy (c) vs RPG Vice vs The Young Bucks
ROH 15th Anniversary Show 3/10
***1/4

61. Katsuyori Shibata vs Minoru Suzuki
NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12
***1/4

60. Smackdown Women's Championship
Natalya (c) vs Charlotte Flair
WWE Hell in a Cell 8/10
***1/4

59. Tetsuya Naito vs YOSHI-HASHI
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 3 7/21
***1/4

58. Aleister Black vs Velveteen Dream
WWE NXT Takeover: WarGames 11/18
***1/4

57. RPW British Heavyweight Championship
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Matt Riddle
RPW High Stakes 1/28
***1/4

56. NXT Championship
Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs Bobby Roode
WWE NXT Takeover: San Antonio 1/28
***1/4

55. NXT Championship
Bobby Roode (c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura
WWE NXT Takeover: Orlando 4/1
***1/4

54. Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle vs Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish
PWG Head Like a Cole 5/19
***1/4

53. Johnny Gargano vs Lars Sullivan vs Killian Dain vs Aleister Black
WWE NXT 12/27
***1/4

52. Kota Ibushi vs Tomohiro Ishii
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 5 7/23
***1/4

51. NXT Championship
Drew McIntyre (c) vs Andrade "Cien" Almas
WWE NXT Takeover: WarGames 11/18
***1/4

50. WWE Intercontinental Championship
Roman Reigns (c) vs Cesaro
WWE Monday Night RAW 12/11
***1/4

49. Johnny Gargano vs Kassius Ohno
WWE NXT 12/6
***1/4

48. Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle vs Donovan Dijak & Keith Lee
PWG Battle of Los Angeles Stage 1 9/1
***1/4

47. PWG World Championship
Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs Trent?
PWG Head Like a Cole 5/19
***1/4

46. NXT Women's Championship
Asuka (c) vs Ember Moon
WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III 8/19
***1/4

45. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 1 7/17
***1/4

44. AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon
WWE Wrestlemania 33 4/2
***1/4

43. AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship
Kento Miyahara (c) vs Shuji Ishikawa
AJPW 2017 Super Power Series 5/21
***1/4

42. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship
KUSHIDA (c) vs Hiromu Takahashi
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 1/4
***1/4

41. Ryusuke Taguchi vs KUSHIDA
NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XXIV Day 11 5/29
***1/2

40. IWGP Intercontinental Championship
Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Kota Ibushi
NJPW Power Struggle 11/5
***1/2

39. Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr.
NJPW G1 Special in USA Day 2 7/2
***1/2

38. Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Kevin Owens vs AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn vs Dolph Ziggler vs Baron Corbin vs Shinsuke Nakamura
WWE Money in the Bank 6/18
***1/2

37. AJ Styles vs Brock Lesnar
WWE Survivor Series 11/19
***1/2

36. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada
NJPW G1 Climax Day 16 8/8
***1/2

35. BJW Tag Team Championship
Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato (c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW 1/2
***1/2

34. NEVER Openweight Championship
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs Hirooki Goto
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 1/4
***1/2

33. ROH World Tag Team Championship
Matt Hardy & Jeff Hardy (c) vs The Young Bucks
ROH Supercard of Honor XI 4/1
***1/2

32. IWGP Intercontinental Championship
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Michael Elgin
NJPW The New Beginning in OSAKA 2/11
***1/2

31. Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler
WWE Mae Young Classic Finals 9/12
***1/2

30. Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi
NJPW G1 Climax Day 1 7/17
***1/2

29. World of STARDOM Championship
Io Shirai (c) vs Kairi Hojo
STARDOM The Highest 3/20
***1/2

28. Smackdown Tag Team Championship
Big E & Xavier Woods (c) vs The Usos
WWE SummerSlam 8/20
***1/2

27. WWE United Kingdom Championship
Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne
WWE United Kingdom Tournament 1/15
***1/2

26. IWGP Heavyweight Championship
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Minoru Suzuki
NJPW The New Beginning in SAPPORO 2/5
***1/2

25. AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship
Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs Kento Miyahara
AJPW Summer Explosion 8/27
***1/2

24. WWE Universal Championship
Brock Lesnar (c) vs Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman
WWE SummerSlam 8/20
***1/2

23. NXT Championship
Bobby Roode (c) vs Drew McIntyre
WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn III 8/19
***1/2

22. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship
Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs KUSHIDA
NJPW Dominion 6.11 in Osaka Jo-Hall 6/11
***1/2

21. IWGP Heavyweight Championship
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega
NJPW Dominion 6.11 in Osaka Jo-Hall 6/11
***1/2

20. NXT Championship
Drew McIntyre (c) vs Roderick Strong
WWE NXT 10/4
***1/2

19. WWE United Kingdom Championship
Tyler Bate (c) vs Mark Andrews
WWE United Kingdom Championship Special 5/19
***1/2

18. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship
Hiromu Takahashi (c) vs Dragon Lee
NJPW The New Beginning in OSAKA 2/11
***1/2

17. Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll vs Chuck Taylor & Trent?
PWG Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N'Roll) 3/18
***1/2

16. Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii
NJPW New Japan Cup 3/12
***3/4

15. Hell of War
Dante Fox vs Killshot
Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha Tres 9/27
***3/4

14. Will Ospreay vs KUSHIDA
NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XXIV Finals 6/3
***3/4

13. GHC Heavyweight Championship
Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs Takashi Sugiura
NOAH The First Navigation 1/7
***3/4

12. Yuji Okabayashi & Shingo Takagi vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato
BJW Saikyou Tag League Day 3 9/20
***3/4

11. WWE United Kingdom Championship
Pete Dunne (c) vs Tyler Bate
WWE NXT 12/20
****

10. Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 18 8/12
****

9. Smackdown Tag Team Championship - Hell in a Cell Match
Big E & Xavier Woods (c) vs The Usos
WWE Hell in a Cell 10/8
****

8. Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Day 4 7/22
****

7. WWE United Kingdom Championship
Tyler Bate (c) vs Pete Dunne
WWE NXT Takeover: Chicago 5/20
****

6. NXT Tag Team Championship
The Authors of Pain (c) vs The Revival vs Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa
WWE NXT Takeover: Orlando 4/1
****

5. IWGP Intercontinental Championship
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
NJPW Dominion 6.11 in Osaka Jo-Hall 6/11
****

4. IWGP Intercontinental Championship
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 1/4
****

3. Tetsuya Naito vs Kenny Omega
NJPW G1 Climax 27 Finals 8/13
****1/4

2. IWGP Heavyweight Championship
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11 1/4
*****

1. IWGP Heavyweight Championship:
Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Katsuyori Shibata
NJPW Sakura Genesis 4/9
*****


----------



## Crypt Keeper

I see there is not much on deathmatches here. But this one match from 2017 was just epic and should be a MOTYC. * Matt Tremont (c) vs. Nick Gage - GCW Heavyweight Title Three Layers Of Hell Match - GCW Ready To Die: The 2nd Anniversary (16/12/2017)
*


----------



## ZEROVampire

DELETE PLEASE


----------



## LARIATOOO

Corey said:


> ^^^ JoeRulz is that you?


My dudes I'm a little late sorry D  ) but no it's not me. I used to be registered here as "LARIATOOOOO!!!" I believe, but my account was inactive for a good 3-6 years. ( and deactivated or I forgot login info :'( )


----------

